# AGELESS Campaign Episode 2 - Temple of the Cat-Goddess



## Silver Moon

*Adventurer's Guild of Exemplary and Legendary Explorers, Scientists and Scholars*  (AGELESS)

Episode 1: Gateway to the World - Chapters 1 to 40

Episode 2: Temple of the Cat-Goddess - Chapters 41-145

Episode 3: Pending 


This Pulp campaign is set on a quasi-historical Earth-like world that also includes the traditional D&D races, classes, magic and deities.  This campaign is set on the same gaming world as my Wild West campaigns, although this game will have more of an international pulp flavor than a  western.  The game will include some characters and players from the previous campaign although most will be new ones.   Several historical figures will also appear in this game as both Playing Characters and NPC's. 

Playing Characters 
1. Nanuet, Male Elf, Ranger3/Cleric3, (Dire Wolf)
2. Ruby West, Female Human, Rogue1/Bard6, (Queenie)
3. George Eastman, Male Human, Ranger1/DivineBard3 (Fenris)
4. Thomas Imamu Sapathwa Crane, Male Half-ogre, Bard2/Monk2 (Animadversio)
5. Roy Huggins, Male Gnome, Fighter1/Rogue3 (Reveal)
6. Abigail Elizabeth Marsters, Female Human, Aristocrat2/Wizard2 (Orchid Blossom)
7. John Wesley Hardin, Male Human, Fighter4 (Oldius Oneius)
8. Benjamin ‘Fish’ Trout, Male Human, Rogue4 (Rusty Halo)
9. Lawrence Cantrell, Male Human, Rogue4 (Kafitrar)

Primary Non-Player Characters
10. James A. Parker, Male Human, Figher1/Wizard3 (SilverMoon/NPC)	
11. Wilamina Hamilton Parker, Female Human, Sorcerer5 (NPC)
12. Alsoomse, Female Elf, Druid/Sorcerer (NPC)
13. Pedro Luiz Napoleao Chernoviz, Male Human Cleric/Wizard (NPC)
14. Solomon Star, Male Human (NPC)


World Background: 
This world has no Judeo-Christian religious background, with the Greek &Roman deities worshiped as the dominant religion among Western Civilization. The official ‘Greek-Roman Church’ is organized similar to our history’s Roman Catholic Church. Other Pantheons actively worshiped among the Western nations are the Norse and Celtic. Other parts of the world worship the deities native to those regional races and culture. Wizard magic originated on the long-lost island of Atlantis. In addition to “The Iliad” and “The Odyssey” Homer’s writings included a third volume titled “Atlantis” which containing Atlantean wizard spells. This book was considered to be heretical and ordered to be destroyed (although copies survived). 

Europe had major upheavals during the 14th to 16th century, but rather than it being the Protestant Reformation the conflict was regarding Clerical Magic vs. Wizard Magic. The Clerical-magic countries of Great Britain, Ireland, Scandinavia, Germany, Italy and Greece colonized most of North America. The Wizard-magic countries of France, Portugal and Spain colonized Central and South America. Africa and Asia were colonized by nations of both outlooks. 

The original indigenous races of the world are as follows: 
England, Wales, Central Europe, southern Europe, Saharan Africa and Mediterranean regions = Humans; 
Northern Europe and Scotland = Dwarves; 
North America = High Elves and Centaurs; 
Central & South America = Wood Elves; 
Central & Southern Africa = Ogres and Half-ogres; 
East Asia = Orcs and Half-orcs; 
India = Goblins; 
Australia = Halflings; 
Pacific Islanders = Gnomes; 
Antarctica = Giants and Bugbears.

The world itself is “low magic”, where the vast majority of the people use little-to-no magic. Most priests, druids, sorcerers, wizards and bards tend to be no higher than 5th Level. In the United States ‘Wizard Magic’ is considered to be witchcraft and is illegal (although many people secretly own a magic item and/or know one or two low-level spell that can discretely assist them in their chosen professions). Great Britain’s Queen Victoria is a staunch opponent of all Wizard Magic. Within the Pro-Wizard Magic nations the tolerance towards Clerical Magic varies widely. France is currently in political disarray as a druidess and her followers recently overthrew the government in a bloodless coup. 


*Chapter One, “A Trio of Trains”, Friday, September 1st, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Introduction
James A. Parker was happier than he had been in months, for today was a very special day. Not only was he going to be reunited with his beloved wife of four-and-a-half years, who he has not seen since the middle of June, but today would also mark the arrival of nine other remarkable individuals who had recently been invited. These friends and associates possessed the skills and talents necessary towards the goal of unlocking the mysteries that James and his current team of archeologists had only just begun to unearth. 

After enjoying a fine breakfast with his three colleagues at the house constructed upon the archeological site, Parker set off towards the City of Jacksonville, Florida, approximately twelve miles to the west. The archeological site is situated alongside the Saint Johns River, and for most trips to-and-from the city the usual mode of transportation has been the group’s sailboat. However, for today’s excursion the sailing vessel would have become too overcrowded given the large number of people plus their requisite luggage. 

Thus, Parker headed instead over towards his most recent purchase, a brand new Concord Coach, and undraped the canvas cover over it. The Concord brand of stagecoaches were built in Concord, New Hampshire by the Abott-Downing Company, who made three different models designed to comfortably accommodate six, eight or thirteen passengers. For the current venture he had purchased the largest of these, with custom made wider-than-usual (and magically enhanced) wheels to better distribute the weight on the sandy soil of the region. After hitching up the team of six horses to the carriage he set off towards the city. 


The First Train
Some fifty-five miles to the north, a southbound train belonging to the Savannah, Florida and Western Railroad has just pulled out of the Brunswick, Georgia train depot. Aboard this train is James Parker’s wife Wilamina Hamilton Parker, her Granddaughter Constance Grace ‘Ruby’ West, Ruby’s fiancé George Eastman and their elvan friend Nanuet, of the Native American Yavapai tribe .

This quartet had left New York City the previous day. The 850-mile journey from New York to Savannah, Georgia had been in the most elegant style, traveling aboard a luxurious Pullman Coach making its biweekly run between the two cities. The custom-made railroad car had spacious individual sleeping compartments as well as an adjacent dining car with a master chef. This group therefore managed to each get not only a good night’s sleep but also a start of the day with a exquisite breakfast, an altogether unusual experience given the state of most 19th century rail travel. 

At Savannah the Pullman Coach reached the end of the line. The four needed to then change trains for the final 125-mile leg of the trip. They are now traveling inside a regular passenger compartment of a standard train. Seated in poorly padded bench seats facing each other, Mina looks towards her three companions and smiles. 

The Second Train
A train belonging to the Georgia, Southern and Florida Railway is simultaneously departing the depot at Lake City, Florida, now on the eastbound track towards Jacksonville, Florida some seventy miles distant. This depot it situated at an the intersection of two important rail-lines, this specific train having just changed off from the northeast to southwest rail-line that runs a 1,100 mile stretch between Saint Louis, Missouri and Fort Pierce, Florida. 

Three individuals on board this train are among those that James Parker plans to meet. Two of these have been travelling inside the First Class passenger compartment of the train, one having boarded in Saint Louis, the other in the southern Illinois town of Metropolis. They are each seated separately as they have yet to be introduced to one another. 

The third individual is acquainted with both and had intended to make introductions and converse along the way, but his presence was redirected elsewhere as a result of his race. Doctor Thomas Imamu Sapathwa Crane had recently conducted some research for James Parker at universities and libraries in the cities of Montreal, Quebec and Cleveland, Ohio. From Cleveland he took a southbound train to Nashville, Tennessee where he changed trains to this one heading southeast, upon which his two other colleagues were traveling. 

However, despite having a First Class ticket he was denied admittance to the car by the train conductor, whose actions were then supported by the local police, as the good Doctor Crane is of the half-ogre race. 

He was similarity refused admittance to both the Second and Third Class passenger cars, being forced to travel inside a freight car. The car was partially filled with hay bales, where some fifteen other ogres and half-ogres were likewise traveling. Adding a further indignity, the freight car was locked from the outside and not opened during any stops for the 500 miles from Tennessee to Florida. This did allow him considerable time for meditative contemplation, interrupted only once when an ogre who thought the Doctor to be asleep attempted to steal from him. When finally released from his confinement and with suitcase in hand, Doctor Crane waited until the last possible second before the train departed from Lake City towards Jacksonville before stepping up onto the steps and railing between the First and Second Class compartments. Ignoring the yells directed at him from workers at the station as the train increased speed, he leisurely climbed up towards the backdoor of the First Class compartment and with his considerable strength pulled the secured door open and stepped inside. 

The First Class Concierge immediately moved to intercept him. Doctor Crane then confused the man by politely handing him the appropriate ticket while stating in his British accent, “Here you are good man! I believe this is what you are seeking.” Looking forward he then exclaims, “Ah, there you are!”, having sighted both of the others (which is no great surprise given that every passenger in the car is now looking in his direction). 

The first is an old friend of his, a male gnome by the name of Roy Huggins. That particular race was native to Pacific islands and within the United States gnomes had only recently begun to immigrate to the western states of California and Oregon as well as the territories of Washington and Alaska. So not surprisingly, he was the only gnome on this train. Huggins family immigrated to the United States over four decades earlier and has been employed by Parker since that time. Crane and Huggins had both served together during the American Civil War as members of a United States sponsored espionage team led by James Parker. In the years since the war they have only been together twice, at a funeral in 1876 and on an early 1878 mission with the Parkers in Istanbul, Turkey. 

The second of these two individuals is an attractive young woman named Abigail Elizabeth Marsters, who he had met a few years back at an academic seminar while she was working on a pair of advanced degrees. He had recently worked with her at another archeological site in England  and based upon that experience had highly recommended her services to James Parker. 


The Third Train
Situated some ninety miles further west and upon the same eastbound track, also belonging to the Georgia, Southern and Florida Railway, is yet another train. This particular east-west section of track stretches some 1,675 miles from the Atlantic Ocean at Jacksonville, Florida all the way to El Paso, Texas at the Rio Grande River along the border of the New Mexico Territory. 

This train also has three individuals on board heading to meet up with James Parker. The first of these is the notorious gunfighter John Wesley Hardin. Captured by the law in Pensacola, Florida in 1877, Hardin served nearly five years in a Texas prison before receiving a pardon by the Texas Governor. His time behind bars was a productive one, studying the law, and he passed the Texas Bar Examination upon his release. 

Recruited by James Parker to serve a dual role as both lawyer and occasional guard, he has spent the previous week in the Florida capital of Tallahassee seeking reciprocity from the State to practice law. With both the Texas Governor’s pardon in hand as well as depositions from prominent citizens of Pensacola attesting to his good character when he lived there under the alias John Swain, Hardin persuasively made his case.

Earlier this morning Florida’s Governor, the publicity seeking William D. Bloxham, personally presented Attorney Hardin with the needed legal credentials amidst a flurry of reporters and photographers. After refusing to answer any questions and then having to intimidate the most persistent of the reporters to leave him alone, Hardin gathered up his belongings and headed towards the train depot. 

Once aboard he sought out the other two men also heading to meet with Parker. The first of these is a young man named Benjamin 'Fish' Trout, a third generation carnival employee who usually winters in Florida, heading back this time from a Texas carnival a few months earlier than usual. This early return to the Sunshine State was prompted by a telegram from Wilamina Hamilton Parker, an interesting older woman that Trout had worked special assignments for on two previous occasions. 

The other contact is a male human in his late thirties by the name of Lawrence Cantrell.  He had boarded the train in New Orleans, where he had gone there to conduct a special errand for his long-time friend James Parker. Cantrell had served together with Parker during the American Civil War as members of a United States sponsored espionage team.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two, “Passengers on the First Train”, September 1st, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Mina looks towards her three companions and states; “I am so glad that the three of you were able to join me for this trip. James promises that Florida should be an interesting adventure for us all.”     Her Granddaughter exclaims, "Oh Nana, we are so happy that you and James invited us along!" Ruby stood and stretched, her long legs were cramped in the small space but she didn't care, she was too happy to complain about anything right now. She stepped into the aisle and paced back and forth, her long red hair bobbing up and down on her shoulder as she bounced around. 

"I've always wanted to have a GOOD adventure, not some 'crazy outlaws are chasing you and want to kill you in the dusty desert' kind of adventure either. Or 'your Saloon competitor constantly trying to ruin you and kill you' adventure." She looked at her elvan companion Nanuet and smiled though her nose wrinkled, "Or 'creatures of the night wanting to suck the life out of you and keep you for eternity' adventure." It was at that moment she realized she was in a crowded train car and was getting strange looks at her last comments. She continued loudly, "Or SO I'VE READ ANYWAY."

A laugh escaped her full lips and her hazel eyes twinkled with mischief she continued her blabbing. "A REAL adventure! With all my favorite people in the world here! Well, except a few..." She was momentarily lost in her fantasies as she wondered how Kate was doing overseas... how Mr. Gonzales was faring with his wizarding studies... or Dorita and Pedro were doing in the Cantina now that the town had different people in charge... how Chester was managing as Marshal of Promise City... how Jane and Richard and Red were back at their Meeting Hall in Tucson... her mother and new husband and young brother were getting on as a family back in Baltimore. 

But as much as she missed her friends her heart was 100% here, with one of her best friends, her beloved grandmother and her much loved fiancé on their way to a new adventure. She practically squealed, "I am just so excited. Are we almost there yet?" 

She stopped pacing and plopped down in the seat next to George, taking his hand in hers. "I'm especially happy you decided to join us," she said as she smiled widely at him, with that special smile she had just for him. "It would have been very difficult to participate in this without you, I would have been missing you and longing for you so much, I don't know that I could have done it. Or wanted to." After a long moment of staring at him giddily she slowly pulled her stare away. "And of course Nanuet, who has to come along because SOMEONE needs to save my butt all the time!" She giggled at that thought, even though it was true.

George smiled back at Ruby. "I would not have missed it my dear Constance. In truth, though I still have many ideas for development in the lab, I have missed the excitement of the travels of my younger days. And the opportunity to experience that with you was too great to pass up." he says as he pats her hand again.   George puts away his pen and journal where he had been taking notes of the journey and recording notes for the lab. He then stood up and stretched himself and walked a few steps in the aisle. He was getting anxious as well, though he was more calm than Ruby.

Ruby asks, "So Nana, NOW are you going to share some details? I mean, we're soooo close!"   "I am honored to be invited to accompany you Mrs. Parker" Nanuet said as he continued to fidget in his seat. Being used to being outdoors and uncomfortable in the confined space Nanuet had kept to himself most of the trip. He was glad that the trip was nearing the end and was interested to see what this land of Florida would be like. He watched Ruby pace and shook his head wondering to himself how may times before had he seen her do the same thing. He smiled at the comment about having to save Ruby's butt and thought about the adventures they had experienced together. 

Mrs. Parker replies, "Nanuet, James was very impressed by your dedication last June to rid the world of that awful undead creature which was after my Granddaughter. If you had not been directly involved I fear that neither Ruby nor I would be alive today. You have earned yourself a place in this new Guild of his." Nanuet's expression didn't change at Mina's explanation but he did say, "I was just doing what I thought had to be done. Thank you for thinking so highly of me though, it does have much meaning for me.  I'd be interested in hearing some details myself", Nanuet said as he turned his head back to Mina and then to the window watching the landscape fly past.  

Wilamina Parker smiles at Ruby. There was a strong resemblance between the two women, with the same vibrant red hair of which Mina's only showed a few white strands intermixed. Looking to be in her mid-to-late-fifties any observer would automatically assume them to be mother and daughter, rather than there being a generation in between. And a mother and daughter relationship also well describes the bond that has grown between these two during the last ten weeks since they have been reunited. 

With a smile she says, "I don't want to give away all of James's secrets, he's put a lot of energy and effort into this. I can tell you this, he is assembling an archeology team to investigate the mysteries of one of the very first European settlements in North America."   Looking to George and Nanuet as well she adds, "And he plans to offer each of you membership in a new Guild that he is forming, for world explorers, scientists and scholars." 

Ruby practically squealed, "That's SO exciting!!! Both parts but mostly of the world travel part. Oh Nana, tell me we're going to be able to go around the world!! George, I have ALWAYS wanted to travel all over! We can have so many fun adventures!" Mina says, "Relax Ruby, I honestly don't know that we're going anywhere soon other than Florida.” 

"Mrs. Parker, this guild that is being assembled, what is the goal of it?" asks George. She replies, "It has two goals, one academic and one commercial. It has been formally incorporated in the State of New York and a total of eight offices are being established upon four continents.   The commercial goal will be to provide ongoing funding for the academic side, while simultaneously bringing opportunities to the indigenous populations of each region. The academic goal will be world exploration and the expansion of knowledge..." She then lowers her voice and whispers so softly that only the four of them can hear..."knowledge of magic, both wizard and clerical in nature." 

Mina says, “The commercial part of the business will be primarily the transportation of local agricultural products. That might not be so exciting unless your idea of fun is spending a month or two on a slow moving freighter filled with bananas and oranges. The academic mystery solving will probably be far more to your liking." Ruby crinkled her nose. "No, no riding with bananas and oranges for me.   But anything academic probably isn't for me either, you know I'm not all that smart." 

Ruby’s grin was so wide her face hurt. "I can't wait to get started." Looking out the window Mina says, "It will be soon Ruby, we just crossed over the Satilla River Bridge. We're almost to Florida now."   Looking back towards George she says, "You may be able to offer some suggestions regarding the commercial side, but it is the academic side that he is hoping you will join Mr. Eastman."  He replies, "I shall serve where ever my talents are put to best use. This new, association has lofty, but admirable goals. I am honored to contribute towards the alleviation of suffering among my fellow man." Mina replies, "I believe that you will be able to contribute much to his endeavor, including documentation of our findings using photography. James is very anxious to meet you." 

Ruby sighed, "Well, I have never been to Florida and while it may not be as exotic as India or Turkey it's still somewhere new, and that will be exciting in it's own right. If we don't get to travel I'll just have to get my wonderful fiancé to take me somewhere fabulous on our honeymoon." She gave him the big puppy dog eyes and smiled, she knew he would take her anywhere she wanted to go. 

George raised an eyebrow at Ruby's cloying display, but his faced softened and he smiled "Of course Constance. Where ever you wish. Do you wish to see Istanbul then? Or the sub-continent?" asks George taking Ruby's hand in his.  Ruby's eyebrows furrowed together. "Sub-continent? What is that? I do want to see Turkey..." "The sub-continent refers to the British holdings in south Asia, India and its environs. An area large enough and due to mountain ranges, isolated enough to nearly be a continent on its own." explains George patiently.

Mina laughs and says, "Funny that you should mention both Turkey and honeymoon in the same breath. Istanbul Turkey is where James and I married and honeymooned, on Sunday it will be four-and-a-half years.   Now that is an interesting tale of world adventure. James had been asked to go to Istanbul by his friend Secretary of State William M. Evart, to help ensure that the treaty negotiations to end the Russo-Turkish War went smoothly. The United States officially wasn't directly involved, but Evart was an old family friend from Massachusetts. 

So James brought myself and several others along, two of whom you will meet later today, to discretely help ensure the safety and security of the negotiations. As it turned out, both the Ottoman Empire and Russia had hired assassins to murder their rival diplomats. We spent six-weeks stopping one assassination plot after another, unbeknownst to any of the diplomats present, and the treaty was eventually settled upon. 

During the mission as part of our cover James and I had pretended to be a married couple, a ruse that we had used in the past, although our relationship was actually purely professional and platonic. But unlike the previous times, neither of us was married to anybody else then. So at our team's end-of-mission party to celebrate the successfully treaty signing he got down on his knee and proposed, saying that he had become comfortable with the idea of us as a couple. I was still in shock and contemplating a response when our mischievous friend Roy managed to round up a preacher and within minutes of my agreeing we were wed." 

"Nana! You had a sort of shot gun wedding!" Ruby laughed, "That is a great story, you are full of surprises. But it's actually very romantic, the thought of wanting to be together and just... doing it right then because you couldn't bare to wait. Yes, that is totally dreamy..."   Mina gives Ruby a wide smile and says, "Yes, and for the most part it has been an excellent marriage, better than the previous marriages for either one of us."

Nanuet also listens to Ruby and her desire for excitement and travel. "Ruby, will there ever be enough excitement for you? I fear not. And as for traveling to new and exciting places there is still so much even in the local area around Promise City to learn and understand. I guess I'll never understand the human desire to flit about from one thing to the next so quickly." 

Turning to her elvan friend Ruby says, "Well Nanuet, no, there will never be enough fun and HAPPY excitement for me! I detest being bored, you know that. Imagine every day doing the same thing day in and day out, always knowing what to expect? Like just being a dull and lifeless housewife and mother?" She shivers and throws her hands in the air exasperatedly. "I would just die! As for Promise City, it's all dirt and dust and miners and more dirt. What's there to know?"

In response to Nanuet's quip, George smiles "I am hoping to break Constance of her old habits. Though I may have only ephemeral results." laughs George.   Ruby blushed hard, times like this when George used words that were out of her league embarrassed her and the last thing she wanted was to look stupid around George. She stuttered out, "What does epm-ehe-ephemeral mean?" George took Ruby's hand in his. "It means passing or fading. Like the beauty of all other women aside from you." says George earnestly. Looking over at Mrs.' Parker he quickly adds "And of those she is descended from" with a small bow.

"As for Istanbul, I don't speak Turkish, but I know enough Arabic to get along well enough. I will need to brush up on my Hindi if you want to see India. I should look up that Englishman, Richard Burton. He was quite well versed in Hindi and knows the continent well. I have heard he is in Trieste these days I may have to look him up if we get over to Europe." 

Ruby let her embarrassment fade away for a moment before she spoke again.  "Is this Burton fellow a friend of yours? And, do you plan on bringing him along on our honeymoon? Because, you know, I have some plans for that and they require us being alone." Her lips formed into a grin again, "Mostly."  "Where is Trieste? I think you may have to do the planning and surprise me, since you know your geography so well."

"Trieste is in the Austro-Hungarian Empire my dear, over in Europe. But I do not know Sir Burton, but you have given me a wonderful idea. I shall start a correspondence with him, ask him about his travels and for suggestions with Hindi, for a future trip to India. Thank you Constance." George said as he kissed Ruby before pulling out his notebook again and began making a few notes about his plans. 

Ruby watched George make some notes, giving him a moment to write. Then she squeezed his hand and bounced in her seat, "Oh George! You're going to take me all over Europe! Do you promise? That would be so wonderful!" She was practically squealing, anyone who knew Ruby knew her dream, well one of them, was to travel. "And you know all about the world so we would just have the most wonderful time ever!" 

Nanuet remained quiet and listened to the others converse. He was glad that Ruby had asked the question regarding George's use of tricky words to save him the embarrassment of having to do so. The time spent in Promise City and traveling with Ruby and the others had helped his understanding of the white man's world but he still lacked the social refinement of some of his new companions.  "How much longer until we're there. I really need to get some fresh air." 

"Poor Nanuet," Ruby leaned forward and patted his hand, most likely giving him a pleasant view down her low cut dress he would blush at, "It's the hardest for you being stuck in here, in this stuffy, cramped place. And poor Maska, riding invisible in the back, alone, in the freight cars. He must be even more miserable. I reckon we'll all need to stretch our legs when we get out. This is really the slow way to travel, compared to other more convenient ways that is. Though that last train wasn't too terrible, nicer than most places I've lived in the past four years."

Nanuet gave Ruby's hand a gentle squeeze before she withdrew it. "A home is what you make of it Ruby, what makes things comfortable is not always the material things but the spiritual ones as well. Yes, Maska and I are both uncomfortable but not terribly so and I wouldn't want to miss out on this. Besides like you said, somebody has to be there to keep an eye on you or as I have heard the expression, 'save your bacon.'" 

Ruby giggled at that. "Bacon is quite delicious so I daresay worth saving! You're such a good friend Nanuet. Besides, you elves have so much time to do things, why shouldn't you travel and see the world? In the course of your life, this will be just a moment for you." She looked at him a little jealously for a moment before smiling at him again. 

He replies, "Yes Ruby we are a long lived race and could potentially see much of the world but to truly learn from your surroundings I feel you must completely immerse yourself in them and that is a lengthy process. Also, and I say this with as much love as I can, spending time with you has certainly taken a year or two off my life!" Nanuet couldn't help but smile at Ruby as he said the last part. 

Ruby's mouth open and shut, open and shut as she stared at the elf before her. He had just managed to do something no one else had, at least not easily, and that was leave her speechless. Finally she gulped and spoke slowly. "Well... I hope that isn't a... bad thing...?" She looked at him like a child who was guilty over being caught with her hand in the cookie jar.    Without looking up from his notes George added dryly "Don't worry my dear he has more than enough to spare."   

"George!" she gave him a playful smack but with a horrified look on her face. "That's not nice." She tried to keep a straight face but giggled anyway. She knew Nanuet would have a sense of humor about George's attempt at humor.   Nanuet laughed lightly and nodded at George after he made his comment. "True enough, true enough. And Ruby, I hope you know me well enough to know that I meant that in good fun and as a good thing. I have experienced more in the time I have known you than I have in the rest of my life combined. I wouldn't trade it for anything either." 

"Of course I do Nanuet and I know you were only teasing me. That sense of humor of yours is coming around nicely." The grin on her face faded but only a little. "Yes, we certainly have been through some times, good and bad alike. I don't think most people would believe us if we told them our adventures together. But friends stay true and you and I shall be lifelong friends. And when I am old and wrinkled and you are still young and handsome you will lie to me and tell me I am the most beautiful woman in the world because you are such a good friend. Right?" 

George looks up and takes Ruby's hand "I will always tell you that you are the most beautiful woman in the world, and it will never be a lie Constance." says George with a smile. Ruby smiled lovingly at the handsome man besides her before leaning into him and kissing him warmly on the lips with just a little too much passion for public displays of affection. "You're so sweet baby," Ruby cooed at him as she gazed into his eyes. George gazed back into the eyes of the woman he loved, had always loved. He leaned his forehead against Ruby's and held her hand in his. "I just tell the truth Constance." George replied kissing Ruby back. "Well good. I enjoy the truth. When it's good anyway. When it's not, feel free to lie." 

Nanuet says, "Ruby, Ruby, Ruby. Beauty has nothing to do with wrinkles. Beauty is so much deeper than that. You have always been a pretty girl, and I have little doubt that years from now your beauty will be a wonder to behold."   She gazed at her friend for some time and wondered how well he knew her - how she had actually considered what it would be like to always be 18 years old and beautiful for eternity. She hadn't let herself think on it too much, the thought that she pondered it for a moment - a long moment- was enough to make her shudder. 

"Nanuet you are very sweet but you are so different from me. After all, without my ravishingly good looks what would I have? Besides my sweet voice? And my future husband's money?"   She stared at him for a long moment besides bursting into laughter. Nanuet always, always made her laugh. "Thank you for the compliment my friend. Your unique way of thinking of things is very helpful."   He says, "One as confident as you Ruby, I am surprised you feel you have nothing to offer the world besides your looks and charms. I have a feeling your contributions to society will far outweigh what your expectations are." 

George had his head in his notebook as Ruby spoke, pausing to add an emphatic yes at key places and offer a reassuring smile. His head was in two places, his work and with Ruby. He was learning to balance those together. Constance had certainly changed his life very quickly the last few months. Yet his work was as much a passion for him as Constance was, not that she enjoyed sharing any of his time or attention. Still she viewed it as a necessary evil.    Still George was excited. He had been cooped up in his lab a long time, and it had been ages since he had gotten out for some excitement. And this was something he could sink his teeth into, this guild business.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Three, “Passengers on the Second Train”, September 1st, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Roy stood up on the seat and waved at the ogre, trying to get his attention. "Get your big butt over here, Doc!" he yelled out. "Stop making that poor man piss himself." Roy chuckled as he said this.   Roy made a seat for Doc Crane. "So what have you been up to, Doc?" 

Nonplussed by the all-too-familiar routine of contempt and discrimination towards ogres (not allayed in the slightest on part of the offenders by his mixed human-ogre heritage), Thomas smiles fondly at his diminutive friend as he strides the length of the car in a few steps, passing by the gaping mouths and shocked expressions of the other passengers.

"Ah, my dear Huggins, it is good to see you again, my friend. I see that little has changed with you: you seem rather healthy and hale, and your penchant for the use of the vernacular of the gutter has obviously locked your sense of propriety in mortal combat and dispatched it with aplomb."

Thomas sets his intricately and elaborately carved walking stick, taller than Roy, against the car's bulkhead, dropping his carpetbag to the floor in front of the gnome, and pushes it beneath the seat bench. He sits down upon the seat across from Roy, the wooden and iron frame creaking loudly from the weight and bulk of the half-ogre. He pulls his spectacles off, examines them for dust, wipes them deftly with a handkerchief, sets them back upon his face, and looks down at Roy (whose face is still well below his despite both being seated) flashing a smile that splits his deeply-brown ogrish face wide.

"It really is good to see you again, Huggins. As to what I've been "up to", as you put it, I suppose the answer you would be expecting in your parlance would be... shall we say, a little of this and a little of that? Since the Turkish affair when we last met, I've spent a great deal of time on my estate in Bermuda, studying the old philosophers and their brilliant musings, which appear to us as simple as a infant's first steps, into the realm of the physical sciences, particularly Heraclitus' theories on the immutability of change itself. 

I can see you have absolutely NO idea what I'm talking about. No matter! Let's see... oh yes, there was that bit of business with young Watson and the Ogre soccer team in Scotland, which would have been the last time I saw James and Miss Mina ... sorry... Madam Parker. I must confess that does take a bit of getting used to, don't you think? And then..."

Thomas will continue on for so long as Roy will let him, as he always relishes the opportunity to converse at length with an old friend, oblivious to whether or not he's retaining the interest of said friend. His near solitary existence on Bermuda provides him little in the way of good conversation, and his excitement at being reunited with his companions again has given him plenty of enthusiasm to fuel his musings and ramblings. 

Roy listened to Doc drone on and on about his theories and such. He was used to the Doctor talking over his head, usually more figuratively than literally. Roy always thought it interesting that Doc, especially in the situation of obvious racism that was taking place on the train, would still consider Roy intellectually inferior. You would think the Doc would have learned a thing or two about judging a book by its cover.

The first time it happened, Roy had told the Doc to go **** himself. However, after years of working together, Roy realized the Doc didn't do it on purpose. Roy always assumed it was his years alone in Bermuda that made it difficult for Doc to talk to others. Regardless, they had quickly become good friends and made a very "interesting" team, to say the least.

As it stood, Roy just let the Doc be Doc and nodded his head at the appropriate times as he half listened to him. He was more interested in what Mr. Parker had in store for them.   "Yeah, yeah, yeah, that's great Doc," Roy said to the hulking brute after 10 minutes of non-stop talking. "So what do you think Mr. Parker is gonna show us?" 

Sensing that Roy probably wasn't interested in an extended discussion of Pre-Socratic theories of epistemology and being, Thomas leaned down and pulled his carpetbag up to root around for one of the many texts he was devouring of late, picking out a particularly interesting one on the unique alchemical properties of the soils, plants, substrata, and mineral composition of northeastern England. He settled back in his seat, and looked up and around to catch the attention of a porter.

"I am a bit hazy on the details from Parker's communiqué, other than something about a pre-colonial archaeological find of some import. Drat! I do believe that porter is deliberately ignoring me."  Sensing his temper on the edge of fraying, Thomas lets out a deep calming sigh, somewhat frustrated by the continued contempt being shown to him by the train's staff. 

"Huggins, do us a favor, if you will. I could really stand a spot of tea and a biscuit or three to take the edge off my appetite -- perhaps a loaf of bread as well, and several apples. Could you catch that fellow's attention and see if you can make any headway towards service for us? I've neither the energy nor the inclination to continue to make a fuss with these benighted souls who seem rather determined to keep alive the attitudes of a bygone era. I don't really think it would be productive for any of us if I get any more irritated by the current situation, and as I am quite hungry, I am growing more likely to lose my temper ... which would be most unfortunate." 

Roy chuckled at the mention of Doc's temper. It's what made them a good team. Both were working hard on controlling their tempers. Doc seemed to have a better handle on it than Roy does, though, so Roy knew Doc must have been really upset to ask Roy to handle it.   Roy stood and made his way to the closest employee on the train.   "Excuse me, where can I get something to eat on this train?" he said as politely as possible. 

The First Class Concierge tells him "Er, um, well, yes sir. I believe that we have available for the main entree a seared line-caught cod in a Beaujolais-and-rosemary sauce and served with freshly baked twelve-grain whole wheat roll and a side of a sliced fruit medley which includes both empire apples and freshly picked Florida oranges. For dessert we have available a delightfully made French pastry of a vanilla-chocolate pyramid with a subtle topping that hints of an impeccably creamy crèmes brûlées. A fine Italian red wine comes with that as the beverage. Does that meet with your approval sir?" 

Roy grins slightly and decides to press the man a bit and says, "And if it doesn't?"   He replies, "Then I can recommend to you a number of restaurants in the Jacksonville area that you can visit upon your arrival...Sir." Roy kept grinning. He had seen the Concierge's type before. Since the guy worked in the first-class, he decided that he was first class as well. Roy decided to play with this one a little bit.

"Look here son, I know that being the First Class concierge is a hard job. You have to make sure that everyone is happy. See that woman over there?" Roy pointed to the older woman with the large brimmed hat. "I'm sure she's happy."   "And that guy?" Roy will then point to the younger gentleman who was, at the moment, trying to make the acquaintance of an obviously uninterested young blonde woman. "He seems really happy."

"Now look over there." Roy pointed at the Doc. "He's not happy; not one bit. He's tired, grumpy, and hungry. It's really not a good combination."   "And now look down here." Roy pointed at himself. "I'm not happy. Now, why am I not happy? I'm glad you asked."   

Roy's grin faded and he spoke quietly but firmly. "Here's what you're going to do to make me happy. You're going to bring two of the full course meals over to where my friend and I are sitting. One for me and one for him. Then you're going to bring me a whiskey and a beer. And then you are going to apologize to my friend for keeping him waiting for his meal. In that order."   Roy's eyes narrowed. "Because, if you don't, I won't be happy. And you don't want to make me unhappy." Roy's fingers twitched as they always did in these situations.

The man replies, "Yes Sir, the dinner for both you and your servant. Now is your beverage request a substitution for the wine or in addition to it?" "Wine. Then whiskey. Then beer."  Roy smiled broadly and good-naturedly slapped the man on the arm. "We'll be waiting patiently for your arrival."  Roy made his way back to his seat and plopped down across from Doc. "We shall be fed shortly. And try to look somewhat menacing when we are, okay Doc?" Roy said with a wink. 
Puzzled at Roy's insistence at why he needs to be menacing, Thomas returns to his book, thankful that sustenance was on the way, in no small part to Roy's directness and amazing ability to always convince people to see things his way. Thomas believed Huggins to be, without a doubt, one of the most fascinating people that he'd ever met in all of his travels and dealings, and despite his sometime crude bearing and quick temper, he knew him to be one of the most decent and upstanding men he'd ever know.

The man heads to the rear of the First Class Compartment to a three-by-five foot section to the left of the aisle. He spends ten minutes banging around and then emerges, pushing a sliding cart upon which are two silver platters with lids, a glass and a mug.   He reaches where the two adventurers are seated and attempts to place a pair of thin wooden platforms with folding legs over the laps of the two men, but the frames were made for humans so Doctor Crane's is too small with him having to place it directly atop the half-ogre's knees. Roy's on the other hand is too large and so he hurries off, soon returning with a pillow to better prop the platform above Roy's lap.

He then places a frosty-mug of beer and a double-sized shot glass of whiskey in front of Roy on the platform side and then places the two trays on the platforms.   The lids are removed to reveal the food, which doesn't exactly live up to the five-star descriptions. It consists of an open-faced fish sandwich with a thin slightly warm filet on one piece of slightly warm bread with a teaspoon-sized amount of a red jelly on the other piece. Beside that on each platter are half-an-apple and half-an-orange with the core and peelings removed, and a glass half-filled with a grape juice that barely smells of alcohol. 

Looking up from his book when the food arrived, Thomas did his best to put a menacing frown on his face, but given Roy's smile and shake of the head, and the apparent lack of concern on part of the steward as he walked away, Thomas figured that the glance, without any real meanness behind it, probably made him look more constipated than intimidating. Honest to a fault, Thomas simply didn't do guile and deception well.   Thomas politely acknowledged the arrival of the steward, deeply absorbed in his book, absentmindedly lifting it as the steward fussed with the pillow on his lap. He muttered a quiet "thank you ever so much" without lifting his eyes from the book.

Roy looks at his tray and starts laughing. "Holy ****, boy. This is the food you got all snooty about? My mother can cook better food than this and she's a horrible cook!"   Roy reaches out, grabs the whiskey, and downs it. He stops laughing and looks at the concierge. "Ain't you forgettin' somethin'?"  The man says, "I will bring out the French pastries at the completion of your meal Sir". He then points to the now empty shot glass and asks, "Would you care for a refill?"

Hearing Roy's laughter, Thomas looked up, set the book down, and lifted his platter cover. Seeing the quality (or obvious lack thereof) of the food being served, Thomas' equanimity turned quickly to cold anger. He knew that the mediocre-at-best fare before was not the customary standard for first-class dining in the American rail system.  "Oh no," he said quietly, with real menace in his voice, "this will not do. This will NOT do." 

The Concierge looks towards the half-ogre and with a slight quiver to his lip and a bead of perspiration appearing on his brow states, "I'm truly sorry, but this is all that we have remaining. The First Class meal was served to those in this car back while we were traveling between Atlanta and Macon, Georgia" Gesturing towards Roy he states, "I believe that your employer was napping at that time. For you to have received one of those meals you would have needed to board the train earlier than Lake City, Florida." 

Roy just sat back to watch the show. "This should be good," he thought to himself. "Employer? Oh yeah, this'll be great."   Roy kicked his legs out, put his hands behind his head, and smiled grandly. 

Thomas gave the Concierge a hard look, his anger rising. Seeing the obvious discomfort of the man, a hint of fear in his eyes, Thomas decided that the man was likely telling the truth. If not, Thomas thought to himself, well, as the esteemed Orc philosopher Sun Tzu once wrote, "He will win who knows when to fight and when not to fight." Thomas had spent his entire life fighting a war to preserve his dignity and honor in the face so much public contempt and hatred for his kind, and sometimes it was difficult to remember which battles were the truly important ones, and which ones were not.

This one, Thomas thought, was not.   "Fine, fine," Thomas said, nodding dismissively at the man's pleas. "Firstly, Mr. Huggins is no more my employer than I his. We are peers and travelling companions, as hard as that might be for you to understand. With respect to the disappointing meal before us, I am not ungrateful for your efforts in preparing what you did have available for us. Perhaps an additional loaf of bread and a few more apples might make the difference, and we can only hope that the next time I travel First Class on this line will see a marked improvement in how I am served."   With that, Thomas continued to hold the man in his stern gaze, awaiting his response. 

Without a second's hesitation at being dismissed without any bodily harm the man hurries back to the rear of the car as quickly as he can, and from the sounds heard, is rapidly preparing the food. He rushes back within three-minutes of his departure with a very full wooden tray atop which are twelve cored apples, seven pealed oranges, nine pieces of bread, a small ceramic bowl with the red jelly, a plate with butter and two butter knives, and nine small sugar cookies each with three dabs of different sauces atop (those apparently being the aforementioned French pastries). Also on the tray is the whiskey refill. 

Before the concierge put the tray down, Roy helped himself to a handful of cookies. "I know you're trying to watch your sugar intake," Roy said through a mouthful of cookie. "And you know I'm always happy to help you resist temptation." Thomas barely suppresses a smile at the rapidity with which the concierge retreated, followed by his near-immediate return with the abundantly filled tray. The ancient wisdom of the Orc warlord rang true: sometimes victory is won by avoiding the battle altogether. 

"Top notch, top notch, my good man!", Thomas said to the man, reaching into his large vest pocket for the customary tip, placing it into the concierge's hand as he set the tray down, raising a bemused eyebrow as Huggins quickly pilfered a handful of the cookies.   Roy swallowed big and rinsed his mouth with the fresh whiskey, gulping it down as well.  "Aaaaah! I really do love our time together, Doc. There's always somethin' goin' on that'll make a great story to tell," Roy said with a wink. 

Thomas replies, "Indeed, indeed, Huggins. But where are my manners? Here I've been, going on about my studies and myself. Tell me what you have been ... what was the expression -- 'up to?' -- since we last met. I am sure whatever it was, that is also a great story." As Roy listened to the question, he noticed, over Doc's shoulder, the young woman get up and start walking in their direction.  "We'll catch up later, Doc. Besides, you know me," Roy said as he sat up and ran a hand through his hair. "Nothing like living in the present."

A few seats behind the oddly matched pair having a late lunch a young woman had fallen asleep reading a small book. The racket made by the concierge finally managed to wake her; wide blue eyes blinking behind the spectacles that had gone askew when her head had lolled against the window.    Abigail straightened the spectacles, patted her hair and closed the book. As far as she could tell there was only one person in that seat up ahead, and he was the man she had been looking for. Walking forward she heard him speaking to someone else, then saw his diminutive companion.

"Dr. Crane," she said with a smile, making free with one of his cookies. "How lovely to see you again." To the surprise and even horror of some of the other passengers, she then leaned forward and kissed the ogre on the cheek. "I'm sure you'll introduce me to your companion who I'm also sure has a fascinating story to tell." Roy slid over to make space for the young woman.  "Pleased to make your acquaintance, Ma'am. My name's Roy Huggins. And you are?" He took the woman's hand as she sat down and kissed it lightly. He then held it gently between his hands, as if it needed protecting. 

"Abigail!" Thomas sputtered in surprise, completely taken aback, and flushed from the kiss. He turned, rising abruptly out of courtesy, almost knocking over the tray of food, and rammed his head into the low bulkhead of the car, designed for those less than seven feet tall.  "Ow!" He sat down just as quickly, rubbing his head, struggling to recover his poise in order to make an introduction of Huggins to Abigail ... a useless effort, it seemed, as the two were already engaged in conversation, completely unaware of (or too polite to note) his pratfall.

She replies, "Abigail Marsters. But you were about to tell a fascinating story. I love stories, especially ones that tell me a bit about my new companions. You are coming with us to meet the Parkers, aren't you? New companions and a mysterious quest sound just about right to me." "Oh indeed it does Abigail," Roy says, still holding on to her hand. "As for my tale, it's nothing special. Have you ever heard of a place called... Katmandu?"

And once again, Thomas marveled at his complete dumbfoundedness and outright clumsiness whenever he found himself in the presence of a beautiful and genteel woman ... and most particularly THIS woman, Miss Abigail Marsters. It was as if he was anything BUT an Oxford-educated doctor of natural sciences and archaeology, seasoned by decades of world travel, intrigue and war, as experienced in the ways of the world as one could be. 

Instead, he became a shy, bumbling, fumbling near adolescent, variably incapable of the most basic discourse and rational behavior whenever he was anywhere near Abigail Marsters.   By great Zeus' beard, Thomas was thankful that Abigail's attention was turned completely away from him, as Huggins related his wondrous tales of his adventures in Katmandu. Although his skin was as brown as his mahogany cane, he was sure, despairingly so, that his embarrassed blushing must be patently and horrifically obvious. 

Even as Roy began his story, Abby used her free hand to help right the Doctor's tray, putting cookies and fruit to rights. In the process she stole an apple and leveled a smile at him, continuing to make occasional eye contact as Roy spoke, not wanting him to feel she was ignoring him in favor of his companion.   The gnome Roy says, "Well, it's beautiful country and I'd love to visit there someday, but I'm talking about the Katmandu trading company based out of Chinatown in New York. "

"It all started last year, when I was contacted by one Lo Feng. He had heard that I had a good eye for reading people, so he asked me to join him on an upcoming business transaction with this Russian trading group called the Muscovy Company.   So I'm sitting there, in this dingy office in some dockside warehouse, when this huge bear of a man walks in. Now when I say "bear of a man" I mean that literally. The man was as hairy as I'd ever seen and his nose was a bit longer than it should have been. I also noticed his fingernails were really claws. I asked later what the hell he was and was told he was a "lycan." Apparently they're some kind of half-man, half-animal critter."

"Anyway, so the bear sat down and didn't say a word. He just stared at Lo Feng and me. A lesser gnome would have been nervous in a situation like that, but not me. I never broke eye contact. I think I made him sweat a bit.  Five minutes later, this older man in a suit, this one was normal looking, comes walking in and Lo Feng got up and shook his hand. This guy was named Yuri and he apologized if Ivan, the bear, had startled us. Lo Feng said it was not a problem and that they should get down to business."

"For the next few hours, Yuri and Lo Feng discussed everything under the sun, from family to shipping rates. If I hadn't known any better, I would have thought the two had been friends for years. To tell you the truth, the only thing that kept me from falling asleep was that I was so fascinated by Ivan. You see, he had an interesting tell.  Every time Lo Feng would bring up money, whether talking about dock fees or bribes to local officials, Yuri's left foot would silently tap the floor twice. Not in a big way, mind you, but very subtly. I'm sure it wasn't a conscious decision on his part but then tells usually aren't. I knew something was wrong but I kept my mouth shut."

"Anyway, when it was all done, Yuri and Ivan got up and left, Yuri thanking Lo Feng for his time. After they were gone, I told Lo Feng what I saw and told him that I thought Yuri was planning on cheating him somehow.  Lo Feng was grateful for my assistance and told me that he'd be in contact. I had pretty much forgotten about the whole deal until about a month later when I received a package. In it was a very nice pocket watch and a letter. The package was from Lo Feng and the letter was extremely interesting. It seems that, since our meeting, Lo Feng had kept tabs on Ivan. Ivan eventually led Lo Feng to a plot by Yuri to try to take over all of the trading business currently done by Katmandu."

"In his letter, Lo Feng said that he took care of them and that they would not bother him again and that the watch was a token of appreciation for my work."   Roy let go of Abby's hand and pulled out a nice pocket watch he was currently wearing. "Not bad for a couple hours work, eh?"   She replies, "Not bad at all. So is that your work? Reading and understanding people? I noticed you working the concierge a bit. I suppose whatever the Parkers need us for requires people of unusual talents. Do you have others?" 

"It's not the only thing I do. I'm also an excellent card player. And my reflexes are second to none. I can usually outdraw any man, or woman, if they try to pull a weapon on me. Ask the Doc; he'll tell ya."   Roy nodded at Doc as he said this, hoping he'd remember the mission in Turkey and how he'd thrown up the silver platter just in time to stop the bullet aimed at the Russian ambassador.  "So how do you two know each oth..." Roy trailed off as he glanced at Doc. Something was obviously wrong with him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Four, “Passengers on the Third Train”, September 1st, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

John Wesley Hardin slides down the aisle of the train with practiced ease, avoiding wayward elbows and outstretched feet with with fluidity. Earlier, he had allowed to porter to stow his larger valise in the baggage car, but the hint of a frown and the hardening of his eyes had warned the elderly negro away from the smaller bag. The heavy bag that rings with the faint bell of metal upon metal as it brushes a seat back.

A flat smile, devoid of mirth, flits across Hardin's face as he scans the First Class car, searching. His eyes scan back and forth across the nattily dressed businessmen, so with their wives or mistresses, probing for hidden weapons. He notes a hideaway gun in a waistsash and another in a boot-top but the passengers, for the most part, seemed to be unarmed.  Habit forces a quick look back over his shoulder to see if anyone is watching with too much interest. Momentarily mollified, the set of his shoulders relaxes and his free hand drops away from the butt of one of the Colt 1877 Lightening pistols sewn artfully into his suit-vest.

The ends of his mouth turn up a bit more as he says to himself, "Damn it's good to be free!"  He notes a pair in a quad-seat that look a bit out of place - one gangly youth that looks like he made a wrong turn coming out of the big-top sitting across from a man that has "The Look" about him. That man glances up, meeting Hardin's steady gaze. His eyes flick down, taking in the well-concealed brace of pistols and taking the Texan's measure. He glances back up and nods imperceptibly.   Hardin stops in front of their seats and tips his hat.  "I suspect you would be Trout and Cantrell...I'm Hardin. Do you mind?"  He motions to a seat with the bag-hand and waits expectantly.   

Benjamin ‘Fish’ Trout is busy whittling a sturdy chunk of soft wood with an elegant-looking jacknife. The shavings fall around his ankles.  "You must be that sharp-shootin' Texan just won himself a pardon, no? Please join us, Mr. Hardin!" he says, grinning earnestly.   Cantrell looks up at Hardin. He says, "Your reputation precedes you, Mr. Hardin." The forger waves at the empty spot. "By all means, have a seat. Ben here was just telling me a story of his former life." 

Trout says, "Larry, please. My friends call me Fish!" His pale blue eyes sparkle. "Lydia the Tattooed Lady gave me the nickname when I was 14. She said,'The boy needn't breathe, it seems.'" He grins lasciviously. Ben's voice is warm, almost melodic -- but there's a gravelly quality to it too, as though he is accustomed to shouting. His puckish demeanor is difficult not to like.  Lawrence slaps him on the back and says, "Fish it is then."   With a wink, Fish asks, "Mr. Hardin, sir: is it true what they say about a Texan and his hat?"

Hardin tries to suppress a grin and fails and starts laughing as he takes the indicated seat.  "Well...I haven't been to Texas in a while...being otherwise occupied. But a gentlemen never shares such secrets anyway, so I might have ta let you wonder on that for a bit longer. If you ever get by El Paso again, though, ask around for Shady Sadie and I am sure she will tell you...for a price!"   Hardin seems to think his own "joke" is quite funny and laughs again, slapping his own knee...

 While the three men are making their introductions a young human woman also makes her way down the center aisle. She has long curly brown hair, a shapely body and a face that one would have considered pretty if not for her long oversized nose. Despite this, Trout still takes an active notice of her as she passes by.  She takes an empty seat in the bench immediately behind where Cantrell and Trout are seated. While he is talking to the men the observant Hardin notices that she reaches into her shoulder satchel and removes a notebook and fountain pen and begins writing. 

Hardin's smile fades and his eyes narrow as the woman produces reporter's tools. Cantrell is taken aback by the sudden turn in Hardin's countenance, from mirthful to deadly serious in the blink of an eye. He stares hard at the young woman, lips a razor thin line.  "Damn reporters..."   The whisper sounds like the hiss of an angry rattler... 

Fish stands, as though in polite deference to Hardin's arrival. As he does, he deliberately fumbles the chunk of wood that he was whittling over the back of their seat into the lap of this mysterious woman. He then scoots past Hardin and, manufacturing a blush, introduces himself to her. 

When Fish moves suddenly, Hardin's hands are a blur, moving impossibly fast... He has his pistols halfway out of their concealed vest holsters before he sees the falling wood. With a barely audible grunt and another flinch, his hands are back at his sides. He looks past Fish towards Cantrell and offers a slight shrug as he relaxes back into his seat.  "Old habits die hard..."    He smiles again, but it stops well short of his eyes...eyes that look like they belong to an old man...not someone a few months shy of his 30th birthday. 

Lawrence raises an eyebrow at the display and says, "Mighty impressive Mr. Hardin. I take it you didn't learn that for show." Hardin chuckles grimly and says, "I was...intemperate in my youth. Fortunately age - and an extended holiday - have shown me the path of righteousness. I stay in form to guard against those who may not have faith in my redemption." 

Cantrell guffaws. "Youth is the time for intemperance. My own youth in Delaware was ill-spent. The war forced me to focus on what was important. Did you serve?"    Hardin shakes his head.  At the next bench Fish states, "I'm terribly sorry, miss! Riding trains make me so nervous!" He studies her reaction. She smiles at him in a friendly manner while simultaneously shutting her notebook. She says in a Southern accent "No need to apologize Sir, just try to be more careful in the future."    Fish crouches to retrieve his whittled chunk of wood from the floor of the train. He attempts to disguise the glance he casts up the woman's skirt.

Hardin offers Cantrell another crooked grin and slides his eyes back over to the young woman seated behind Cantrell and Trout.  She notices Hardin's attention towards her and puts away her notebook and pen in her travel bag. She then gets up and heads down the train to an empty seat around ten feet further away. Hardin feels a slight twinge of guilt as the young woman moves away and silently berates himself, “C'mon, John, quit picking on little girls...it's not like she was a Ranger or someone else out to get you.”   

Fish retakes his seat and looks out the window. "Not that I would know, but I've been told that a traveling circus provides great cover for moving covert intelligence..."   Hardin returns to his seat and focuses on his new companions, but steals a occasional glance at the young woman to see what she is about. The young lady appears to now be reading a book while seated in the aisle seat three rows away. Cantrell replies, "I hear you, Fish. I hear journalists can get into all sorts of places too."   

Hardin snorts, "I don't have any problem getting into places...my difficulty is more in getting out. "So...how do you two know Mr. Parker?"  While waiting for them to answer, Hardin's mind wanders back to a very sticky situation on the wrong side of the Rio Grande involving Parker, some wizard magic and a very unfriendly customs agent...  Cantrell replies, "James and I go way back., to the War as a matter of fact. We, uh, served together. Went all over the place. I haven't seen him in a few years, but we've kept in touch by cable." 

Fish says, "I don't know Mister Parker, sir. I am acquainted with his wife, Lady Wilamina. I suppose one could describe what I have done for her as 'courier' work: 'retrieving' and delivering something she'd ordered. She pays well too! Charming woman."

The train continues for another hour and then makes a short stop at a major train depot with multiple train turnarounds. The Conductor pokes his head in the car and says, "Lake City, change trains here for Atlanta". An older couple get up and depart.  Hardin checks both entry doors - out of habit - several times before the train starts moving again. 

Back on the first train, reflecting upon the comments that she made regarding her current marriage, Wilamina Parker’s facial expression then changes and with a sigh she adds, "Our only real problem has been with James's daughter. Since he and I have known one-another for over a half-century she is now convinced that ours was a long-time love affair and that he was unfaithful to her mother. Her constant innuendo on that subject was what led us to move out of the Parker mansion in Newburyport, Massachusetts and to my house in Tarrytown, New York. They now haven't spoken in over two years." 

Ruby says, "Oh, that's sad. You would think this girl would want to see her father happy! And you two are certainly happy," she grins. "What's this girl's name and how old is she? If I ever bump into her I'll have to set her straight." Mina replies, "Her name is Mary and you probably will meet her at some point, as James plans to use the Mansion again as one of the meeting places for the Guild. Newburyport will be one of the eight shipping offices, which the father of the aforementioned Roy will be managing for James. That probably will not help James and Mary's relationship much, as both of Roy's parents had worked exclusively for her these last few years." 

"Roy, one of the men we're meeting here in Florida?" Ruby pondered for a moment. "His father is a house manager? What does Roy do? I mean, he got this job because of his father?" Mina says, "Oh no, Roy is a fellow adventurer, he got this job as a Guild member due to his skills and past experience working with James. Roy and his parents first came to America a little over four decades ago from an island in the south Pacific. They've worked for the Parker's ever since. Roy likes to travel but his father is happy staying in Massachusetts, and James wants somebody he can trust managing each of the commercial offices of the business. James's son and uncle will each manage two of the foreign offices." 

"South Pacific you say?" Ruby's eyebrows came together, a sure sign she was thinking hard. "Is he not... human? I am ashamed to admit I don't know all my history and geography." She continued to speak to herself as if she was working out a complex problem, "I wonder, is that where my friend Chumbley the halfling is from or was that Australia? Kate would remember." She sighed and shrugged, "I suppose I will have to remember to ask her. Nana, what kind of people come from the South Pacific?"   

Mina replies, "Roy and his parents are gnomes, little people, even smaller than dwarves." Ruby blinked a few times. "Little people? I wonder if I have ever met a gnome before? I didn't think anyone was smaller than a dwarf…except maybe a halfling... perhaps I have in my travels. Well, this Roy fellow sounds interesting I would say."

Ruby adjusted her legs and turned her body, the hard and straight seat was not exactly comfortable and they had been traveling so long already. She was just itching to get off this train and get started. "This Mary, I am sure we'll get along just fine, after all, we are related by marriage, right? How long can she hold a grudge over her father being happy anyway, that's just silly." Mina says, "I'm not so sure. The bad blood between her and her father predates our marriage. She still blames him for a broken engagement between her and a prominent Boston aristocrat, which occurred almost a decade ago. She also blames him for her parent's divorce even though it was her mother who initiated it and not James." 

Ruby replies, "A broken marriage to a prominent aristocrat you say? Do you know the story, I am curious to hear it and why she would hold a grudge so. As much as I know James he is nothing but kind and helpful and you love him so much I can't see he would have any faults."    Mina replies, "A broken engagement, not marriage, he refused to marry her after....." (Mina then lowers her voice and leans forward, saying softly to Ruby, so low that Nanuet and George can barely hear). "After Mary told him she would only be able to have one or two children. Having a son to carry on the family name was very important to him, so he ended the engagement." 

Mina continues, "Mary blamed James because, well, it actually was his fault, a side effect of magic that we use to prolong our aging process. That's why I was only able to have the one child and James has only sired two, and each with a different former wife. The longer-life is also passed on to our immediate children, you'll notice that your mother for example looks at least a decade younger than her chronological age but you'll also note that she has only had two children, and each from a different father."

Ruby says, "Oh I didn't know that. About the children part of... you know." Now that she thought about it her mother did look quite good for her age. She knew her Nana did but she had been the one to use the magic, the same life prolonging magic Ruby was eager to use when she was old enough. She hadn't spoken to George about this yet and wasn't certain how he would feel about it. Nor had they really spoken about children, Ruby had conveniently avoided that topic. She glances sideways at her fiancé and realized it was not fair to him to not discuss these topics so she made a vow to do it... soon.

Mina says, “As for his divorce, it was actually his wife who left him, she ran off with a European Prince. But Mary is now convinced that she only did that because he was unfaithful first, which was not the case." 
Ruby asks, "A European Prince? However did that happen?"   Mina says, "In January of 1874 James and his wife Eleanor were invited guests at the wedding of Queen Victoria's son the Duke of Edinburgh to the Grand Duchess Marie Alexandrovna of Russia. Simultaneous to the ceremony a group of Italian thieves broke into the Queen's castle and stole a very precious heirloom. 

So James and two of his friends decided to then follow the trail of the thieves across the English channel. Leaving Eleanor back in London, the trio were soon able to retrieve it, but an entire squadron of Italian thugs then following them back to England. Fearing that these men would go after his wife, James asked another wedding guest who had his own formidable group of bodyguards, the Crown Prince of Luxembourg, to help protect her. During the next month while James and his colleagues evaded and stopped the Italians that Prince courted and stole his wife from him." 

"Well, that wasn't very nice, was it? Those Princes just think they can do whatever they please... Poor James, that is pretty tragic. Though I daresay it worked out in the end." She grinned at her Nana. Things in her life had started off poorly, just like Ruby and their family curse, but she had managed to take advantage of life and was living pretty darned well. Ruby only hoped she could be as happy and successful as Nana one day.

Ruby placed a hand on George’s face and kept it there while she kissed him again. Then she snuggled her head onto his shoulder, scorching down into the uncomfortable seat. "This is horribly uncomfortable compared to our last train. It feels like it's taking forever and I'm just so excited to get there." Mina smiles and says, "That custom Pullman spoiled you, it's probably the fanciest train in the country. It only makes runs between New York and Savannah, with stops in between in Philadelphia, Baltimore, Washington DC, Richmond and Raleigh. Beyond that this type of train is more the norm. But we're almost there, only another twenty miles or so, should be less than a half-hour until our arrival.   Ruby says, "It definitely did spoil me, it was beautiful. We were lucky it happened to be going our way. And only twenty minutes, thank Aphrodite!" Her legs were again starting to twitch, she was very ready to begin their adventure. 

George patted Ruby on the knee. "I am sure the mosquitoes will have you wishing to be back on the train." he laughed. "Very funny," she said and leaned over to kiss him again to hush him. "You don't even want to know the places I've lived, mosquitoes are nothing! And I have dealt with much bigger blood suckers as you know."

Mina asks, “So Ruby, did you have fun this last month? I haven't seen that much of you other than at your mother's wedding." "Well, this month has been very busy Nana. We've been planning the wedding. We had a lot of discussing to do about when it should happen but I think we've chosen a date and church and all that. I thought we should do it quickly but George is right, we have a lot of people to appease and it should be a big event. We picked out a lot of the other things that go with planning a wedding of this size. You know, George knows a lot of people." She smiled. "Kate helped me choose a beautiful gown in New York City and it's being made as we speak. And caterers that will come up to Rochester for whatever various parties that will happen. I am certain George will find some other wedding details to bore me with." She squeezed his hand in hers. "Though I must say I'm warming to this big wedding thing."

"Then there has been..." Ruby leaned forward towards her grandmother and Nanuet, "Well, George... we've... figured out some things about George. Seems he has been blessed by the gods as we have, he just needed to listen to his heart and figure it out. He's been working tirelessly on that and I have been helping as I can. His goddess, Athena of course, has always been watching over him." She glanced sideways at the man beside her, Ruby considered how much to tell but determined it was his story, if he wanted to share it. She grinned. "So we have been practicing."

"Then George has had his work - getting ready for him to be away and also opening the Tucson office - but he's still taken the time to bring me in and teach me some of what he does. It's actually very interesting and my man is so smart to invent all these wonderful technologies that are changing the world." She had a proud grin on her face as she spoke of his accomplishments, anyone could tell how much she adored him.

"And I have been working on getting to know his staff better at home. You met them that day before... you know... THAT day. Al, Rosie and William are all very nice people and I think they like me. Though I still can't get them to eat dinner at the table with me." She pouted a little at that, she didn't like that they had to change their eating arrangement because of her, she never considered herself above them but they kept insisting that it wasn't proper now that she was there. "I have decorated a little in the house to keep me busy but I'm not sure George loves my exotic styles and tastes. May be a little too colorful for him," Ruby laughed. "I assume George doesn't complain because he doesn't want me to be bored."

"And of course it's the summer so we did spend some time outside, picnics and hikes and the gardens and swimming and things like that. We saw some theater too. And that little amusement park that has some rides, oh I love that place so much and George takes me there a lot. I do adore the summer but I forgot how much more humid it is here than out West!"  

Ruby curled her long red hair around a finger as she spoke, stopping occasionally to think on more details. "I think that is everything." She paused and looked out the window for a moment, watching the land speed by. "Not exactly the life I thought I would be living at the beginning of this year I would say."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Five, “There is a house in New Orleans… ”, September 1st, 1882, 11:30 A.M.*

On the second train, Roy looks at his companion and asks, “You ok, Doc? You look a little flushed." During Roy's tale, Thomas did his best to quell his nervousness, apparently to no avail.   "Wha? Umm, yes Huggins, I'm quite alright, quite", Thomas stammered out. "I... um... think that the long day of travel has finally caught up to me, and I'm just a bit out of sorts with slight fatigue and hunger. I'm sure I'll be fine after I get something to eat." Regaining his composure a bit, he said, "After all, as you might imagine, I've got quite an appetite to satisfy!" Thomas managed a smile, which he was sure was no more convincing than his previous attempt at looking menacing. 

"As to how... ummm... Miss Marsters... ummm... and I ... uh... know each other, well that would have been our ... being together... NO, I mean WORKING together, working... at the ... uhhhh... Pitt Rivers estate back in England."  Thomas gulped, as he felt the sweat break out on his large forehead, in which he was sure must have been huge rivulets. He had led slave rebellions, fought Confederate soldiers, stopped Turkish assassins, entered the lairs of underground denizens best left undiscovered and undisturbed, and from the deck of a sinking ship, even stared into the abyssal maw of the Maelstrom itself ... but all of that was nothing, nothing -- there was nothing he feared more than the intimacy of small-talk with Miss Marsters. At the dinner table, or on the parlor floor, even dancing, Thomas could hold his own quite well -- there was safety and comfort in the large crowd.   But here, with her so close, and his shyness so obvious? Terrifying!

Thomas continued on: "The estate is an archaeological dig of some import for scholars of the confluence of early Roman and Saxon society." Sensing ground where his footing was surer, Thomas stammered less, as the scholar within took control over the shy adolescent. "Pitt Rivers is an astounding man -- a genius in his field, and meticulous to boot."    On an impulse, warming up to the chance to talk about their experiences at the dig, Thomas reached for an orange and fumbled with it a bit as he talked, his large fingers struggling with the tiny fruit. "I believe that Miss Marsters would agree with me that we learned much under the tutelage of Pitt Rivers, and that he's single-handedly advancing the ... OH, DEAR!" 

As Thomas spoke, one of his fingers gouged too deeply into the orange's meat, spraying juice and pulp straight into his eyes, bouncing a seed off his forehead.   "I... uh... oh." Roy bit his tongue and tried not to laugh at his obviously flustered friend.   "I certainly learned more that's of practical use there than I did at University," Abigail agreed as she handed Dr. Crane a handkerchief pulled from her pocket. "That juice must sting. I can never manage to be neat when I peel an orange either. You'd think I was still two years old." Thomas took the handkerchief from Abigail, muttering a quiet "thank you" as he avoided looking directly at her. As he wiped the orange pulp and juice from his face, he listened to Roy and Abigail chat.

As she relaxed Abigail's accent became more pronounced, making it easy to guess that she was New Orleans born and bred. "Pitt-Rivers insists that all artifacts are important, and that everyday items can teach more than treasure. And I have to say I agree. He's also opened up some lovely public gardens that I spent a lot of my free time in.
And I of course enjoyed being in my father's native land. I took the chance to meet some aunts and uncles while I was there." 

Roy quickly turned to Abigail. "I noticed you were reading a book before you joined us. May I ask what it was?"   She replies, "Oh, just a novel. After university I find I don't want to do so much hard reading as I used to. This particular one is Vanity Fair, about a particularly amoral if clever young woman and her rise and fall. Rather juicy, actually," she laughed. "Not quite a penny dreadful, but my mother would still be horrified." 

"I promise not to tell her," Roy said with a wink and a grin. "I couldn't help but notice your accent. New Orleans, correct? Did you know LeSoleil Levant?" Thomas was about to remark that he, too, had recently read Thackeray's novel, but was sidetracked when Huggins queried her about LeSoleil Levant.  Strange, he thought to himself, that name sounded somewhat familiar, and yet he couldn't place it 

"Only by reputation," she grinned back. "And yes, N'awlins is home. Such a gorgeous place, although the summers can be unbearable. LeSoleil Levant... didn't offer services an eighteen-year old needed. It's gone now. I was twenty when it folded, I believe. To the chagrin of more than one gentleman I might add. But there is no shortage of those kinds of services in New Orleans.   Such music and dancing! I haven't traveled very widely yet, but I cannot imagine a place to rival my home for music and dancing." 

"I am in definite agreement with you there, girlie. There is no better place in this country of ours than the Big Easy for singing and dancing. I was there the night they closed Madame Levant's doors, you know. Being something of a card player, I found myself partaking of her business somewhat frequently. Good times, they were. But I say adieu to the past and bon jour to the future. All I need is my suitcase and a trunk to make it in this world."  Roy drinks his latest refill of whiskey and slams the glass on to the tray.  "What say you, Doc? How come you never took up my offers to show you around New Orleans?" 

Thomas finished wiping his face, and folded the handkerchief before starting to hand it back to Abigail. He stopped, and instead put it into his coat pocket.

"I'll have this laundered and returned to you, Miss Marsters. Thank you again." Suddenly, the realization dawned upon him suddenly, after he thought about the conversation that he just heard, that the woman Roy had been talking about was none other than the infamous Madam of the House of the Rising Sun -- not only famous as a den of iniquitous behavior but also as a key nexus of the espionage network that the Union had created in its efforts against the Confederacy. 

Glaring at Roy for his scandalizing choice of conversation, combined with his memory of what New Orleans meant to Ogres, Thomas replied "While I am sure that New Orleans was undoubtedly a veritable wonderland for your devotion to the pursuit of secular pleasures, I can assure that it was a much different experience for me, and will likely continue to be so. Those of my -- ilk, shall we say -- are generally not accorded with a great deal of respect or kindness... to say the least. The city's attitudes towards Ogrekind haven't changed much since the end of the War -- and at any turn of every street corner, it felt to me that you could almost hear the echoes of the gavel sounding the end of yet another slave auction, sending another innocent soul into bondage."

Thomas found himself on the verge of blood-boiling anger yet again. This time, he was solely focusing on his dear friend at its source ..., which, clearly, was not at all Huggins's fault. Closing his eyes, and taking yet another in a series of deep breaths to calm himself, he sought again to regain his composure.    "I... I'm sorry, my friend, for my tempestuous digression. I am sure you do not need a lecture from me about either iniquitous behavior or man's inhumanity to man. As I said, it's been a long day, and I am perhaps overtired from the journey and the strain of suffering from an excess of ... Southern courtesy." (those last two words dripping sarcasm, a rare display from Thomas). 

"If you will pardon me," Thomas said as he stood up, "I think I need to find the necessary room and attend to my dishabille from my battle with the orange. If you and" (gazing into her face directly for the first time as he nodded to her) "Miss Marsters will excuse me?". He then left to find the train car's water closet.   Roy looked a bit confused as Doc walked off. 

Turning back to his new companion Roy says, "Well, I understand where he's coming from, I mean the racism in New Orleans can be palpable in certain locations, but I always wished he had come down and stayed with the folks I stayed with. As long as your money was green, they didn't care what you were."  Roy shook his head sadly.  "Anyway," he said as he turned to look at Abigail. "How do you know Mr. Parker?" 

Abigail's eyes followed Dr. Crane as he walked down the aisle. She suddenly realized she was still wearing her spectacles and pulled them off. "New Orleans bears its share of the shame of the south, but there are so many places that have always rejected it.  I don't know Mr. Parker. I'm invited on Dr. Crane's recommendation."  He replies, "Interesting. And what specialties do you bring to this ragtag bunch?" 

She answers, "I'm not entirely sure. I have no idea what we're going to be doing. As far as I know all I have to offer is my education and a thirst for adventure." Abigail looked at Roy for a moment, wondering how much it was safe to say. "We girls from New Orleans also have some other talents on occasion." 

While Abigail and Roy are engaged in conversation and Thomas attempts to compose himself again, they are now leaving the Baldwin, Florida train depot for the final nineteen-miles of the trip to Jacksonville. For the next dozen or so miles the outside scenery changes from marsh and forest to vast cotton fields as far as the eye can see, many with ogres and half-ogres out picking the cotton. 

Back upon the first train,  George Eastman put away his notebook and his pen. Stood and stretched. The seats were a bit uncomfortable. Looking at them he made a mental note to have someone look into the curve of the spine and how a seat back might support it better.   "I agree, this has been a long journey, though I think the easiest part perhaps. Still a bit of fresh air would do the constitution good. I think I shall step out onto the balcony. Would you care to join me Constance?" says George offering his arm.   

"Certainly," she nodded, and stood also, wondering if she had said something that upset him. She hooked her arm around his and with an "Excuse us," to Nana and Nanuet she followed him where he led her.   Nanuet goes to looking out the window and observing the landscape. They pass alongside various farms and plantations where cotton and sugarcane are being grown. The fields are being worked by ogres and half-ogres. 

George and Ruby step through the rear door of the passenger compartment onto a platform the width of the train and only three feet in length. A metal fence surrounds it, with a gate in the middle. The gate is currently shut and secured with a simple latching mechanism, and on the other side are steps down to the ground and then up to the next train car. With the gate shut it allows the passengers a degree of safety to stand and take in the scenery.    The surroundings are mostly farms and fields, but they now also start to pass through a small residential area with small clapboard houses that appear to be occupied by a mixed group of both ogres and working class humans. 

George walked with Ruby to the edge of the platform, watching the scenery moving past quickly He breathed in some fresh air. The air inside had been getting a bit stale with out the windows open. George turned to his fiancé took her in his arms and kissed hr passionately. He broke after a few moments and held her hands in his. "I just wanted a moment alone with you was all Constance." he said as he put his arm around her waist and watches the scenery some more as Ruby laid her head on his shoulder. 

She grinned up at him, "Of course you did darling," before standing on her toes and kissing him again. Then she settled into his shoulder to watch the landscape with him. "I fear we won't have much time alone on this trip, we will be surrounded by so many people. We'll have to steal time, I think."

"And steal it then we shall," replies George kissing her again. "I feel like we have just begun our lives together, engaged as we are, though not yet married and yet, with you, with these friends, and the guild, that events are drawing us apart. I feel like we should be picnicking back in New York right now, not sitting on some cramped train on the way to the swamps of Florida. But I will admit to being excited, both for the travel and adventure and to be with you. I know you would not truly be happy back in the parlor in New York," says George as he bends to kiss Ruby again.

Ruby enjoyed that kiss for a while and the fresh air that was swirling around them as they did. "George, I would be happy with you in that parlor, as long as we were together. But in a way you are right, I wouldn't be happy sitting there forever, I would get bored, even with you my love. You have your work and I was just never meant to sit home all day and do nothing but primp. Still, I would do it for you and try my best."

She pushed the deep red hair off her face. "I disagree about these events drawing us apart. I think quite the opposite, we will have a little adventure and it will be fun and exciting and this traveling and experiencing new things will bring us together." She put her hands on George's chest and pressed herself into his arms, staring into his eyes. "We have just begun our life together darling and it shall be a long and happy one for us."

"I am happy to hear you say that, but remember that I have had you absent from my life for many years, and am in no great hurry to share you or my time with you with anyone. Nor am I inclined to risk losing you by allowing you to traipse about getting injured, sick or bitten," says George with a smile. "I just want to have my time with you Constance, I have searched for you a long time, I have found you and don't intend to let you go, now or ever. My love is burning within me, only you may quench it my love, and so I am loath to lead you into danger, and yet I cannot keep you safe at home. What ever shall I do with you my darling Constance?"

Ruby grinned at George, her smile filled with happiness. "You shall love me George, that's all I really need from you." Her hands went to his face and held it gently facing her. She kissed him softly on the lips as she gazed into his eyes. "You love me better than anyone ever has, I understand you want to protect me. And I love you even more for it. So you will keep me safe so I can quench that fire in you. And at the same time I get to be a little selfish and fulfill my own needs. But you will love me, and follow me and keep me happy for the rest of our lives, as I shall do for you." She kissed him again, this time longer and a little more passionately. 

When she pulled back she looked off again at the scenery. "But speaking of time... there is something I have been wanting to talk to you about. Since you brought it up..." She turned to face him again. "Have you wondered why my grandmother looks more like my mother and my mother looks so young herself?"

George smiled back at Ruby. "Well, I did wonder at first my dearest. But I did some research, you know how I love that. And though I do not know exactly how it is done, I suspect that you and your grandmother share the same "gift" And that through that gift, women maintain their beauty longer. I have found several references to priestesses of Aphrodite performing the same feat," replies George.

“I should have known you would do your research,” Ruby laughed, the thought having never crossed her mind. “While we obviously share the same bloodline, what keeps my grandmother young, I do not share. Yet. It’s actually…,” she stood on her toes to whisper in his ear, “…Magic.” She returned to her normal height so she could look him in the face. “I know you might be hesitant to think about it but… well… according to her it can double your life. Wouldn’t that be so wonderful, to have all that extra time together? And to stay young and beautiful that much longer? She says you can’t use it until you stop growing at 21 but George, I would love to do it. You know how I hate to think of getting old or ugly.”

"It would be nice, the wisdom and knowledge of age, the health and energy of youth. Imagine an extra 20 or 30 years of work in the lab." says George. Looking down he adds "And of course with you. But I do not fear getting old or ugly my love. And you will never ever be old or ugly to me. What I fear is being without you."

Ruby gazed into his eyes returning the love she saw there before kissing him. "You will never have to be without me George. There is no reason to fear it." She gave him a quick peck on the cheek. "I mean it." She smiled and took his hand. "We should talk to Nana about it and see when and what we have to do. She said I had to wait but you could do it soon if you wanted. This is so exciting! Yes, imagine all that energy of youth..." She gave him a little eyebrow waggle and giggled at her insinuation.

George smiled and gave Ruby a pinch on the bottom before gathering her in his arms again. "Who says I lost it?" he says with a wicked grin of his own before kissing her passionately. Finally breaking he looked down at her. "Yes ask her what I or we need to do. Perhaps that could be her wedding present to us." George suggested.

"You haven't lost a thing," Ruby giggled as George pulled her to him. "That is a FABULOUS idea George Eastman! I bet Nana and James would love to do that for us for our wedding." She was quiet then for a moment, they would soon need to go back inside and begin gathering their belongings. "Sometimes I wish we had gotten married already George. I know why we should wait I just sometimes..." she shrugged. "I don't know. Wish I was Mrs. Eastman." She forced a smile, "But it will be good to wait, I know."

George smiled "The day you have patience Constance shall be the day the sun shall rise in the west. And you don't lie well either." he said kissing her. Then whispering in her ear "You never know what passions the tropics will inflame."

“You love me even for all my shortcomings George Eastman, not that there are many,” she teased. She kept her comment about lying to herself. She had been making an effort to be truthful with George for some time now and she felt it was paying off; still, there was a lot about her he didn’t know. “The tropics… is Florida considered the topics?” She paused momentarily to ponder that, pushing some long red hair off her face. “Well, whether it is or isn’t, I’ll certainly always be looking for ways to inflame your passion,” she said shamelessly flirting. She squeezed his hands in hers and giggled. “I don’t think you’ll complain too much. As I don’t think you’ll complain when I’m Mrs. George Eastman.” She furrowed her brows together in her common “I’m thinking” face. “Ruby Eastman? Mrs. Ruby Eastman? What do you think?”

"Mrs. Constance Eastman my love. You can be Ruby West, but you have always been and will always be my Constance, and you need to be proud to be my Constance." George lifts up Ruby's chin and looks into her eyes. "You don't need to be Ruby West anymore Constance. You don't need to run from anything any more. You will be, you are now, Mrs. Constance Eastman. You need to be proud of that, to be yourself, your real self. You can always be that with me Constance, no matter what." he says as he kisses her gently.

After their kiss Ruby stared into his eyes for a long moment. "I am proud to be your Constance, I am." She grinned, "I just hate the name. But at the very least I will be your Mrs. Eastman." She laughed a little to herself then grew quiet. "It's almost time to go back inside," she said quietly. She paused, staring at his chest instead of his face. "Thank you, for everything. The only place I will be running from now on is to you."

George gathered Ruby into his arms and hugged her tightly for a long time. And it was only as the brakes on the train began to squeal that he broke and gave her one more kiss. "I am glad you no longer need to run away from things future Mrs. Eastman." he said with a smile. "Now come we must get our bags." he said as he open the door for her.    “To start our first adventure, together!” Ruby chirped.   

They had spent some time outside and as the landscape and time went by they realized they were very close to the train depot according to Nana's 30-minute prediction.   "We should go back in and get our things ready George, I'm ready to get off this train!" They headed back inside to Nana and Nanuet who while much calmer than Ruby also looked ready to leave the cramped, uncomfortable train behind.  "Everyone ready? Fresh air and room to stretch the legs at the least. Nana, will James be here to pick us up?"   "Oh yes, you can count on that," she says, the anxiety showing in her tone of voice.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Six, “Reaching Jacksonville,” September 1st, 1882, 11:45 A.M.*

The Saint Johns river can now be seen to the east and between the river and train tracks are a number of working sawmills with stacks of finished lumber. These are followed by several large warehouses from which the train occupants can see barrels of sugar, bales of cotton and crates of fresh produce that are being prepared for transport by both railcar and ocean barge. The workers at these places again reflect an even mix of humans and those of ogrish blood. 

They cross on a metal railroad bridge over a tributary river flowing into the Saint Johns and then travel two blocks west of downtown. The growing community is a welcoming sight, with wide streets lined by mammoth-sized oak trees. Multi-colored flowers are planted alongside the cobblestone sidewalks with park benches and wrought-iron streetlights placed every hundred-or-so feet. Many stone-constructed mercantile buildings as well as dozens of wooden hotels can be seen lining both sides of the streets throughout this business district. 

The train begins to pull into the station along one of over two dozen tracks at the busy rail yard. The elaborate Union Station is situated just beyond the tracks. Near the front of the station are several horse-drawn trolleys coming to and fro. They can also get a glimpse that two blocks eastward over near the banks of the St. Johns river is a public marketplace with permanent stores as well as several dozen pushcarts and temporary tables with vendors hawking their wares. There appear to currently be hundreds of customers at the market. 

Ruby gathered her bag excitedly. "Hey, look at that little market over there! I wonder what they have... what are Florida specialties anyway? I'd like to go check it out if we have time, oh George, will you take me over there?" she grinned at him. "Nanuet, you need to get Maska off the back of the train, right?"  She stepped over near her grandmother and spoke in a soft voice. "Is something wrong Nana? you sounded a little nervous earlier when I mentioned meeting James." 

Mina replies to Ruby, "I've missed him. This is the longest we have been apart since we were wed." As they exit the train along Track Three, Wilamina spots her husband anxiously waiting on the railroad platform forty feet away. Standing just under six-feet in height, he is attired in a comfortable white cotton shirt, bow tie, slightly worn tan cotton-and-wool-blend suitcoat and matching trousers, topped off with a tan wide-brimmed felt hat. He has blue-gray eyes and dark brown hair that is just starting to turn white along the temples and sideburns. 

Ruby notes that he is now clean-shaven, his having worn a neatly cropped short beard and mustache during her visitations in June. He has the appearance of a robust, muscular man in his mid-fifties although Ruby is aware that he is actually much older than that.   Mina breaks away from the others as she and her husband both rush towards each other at a pace that most of those in high society would deem to be improper for the time. Equally improper is the public display of affection that immediately follows, as he sweeps her up into his arms and spins her around, followed by a long and passionate kiss. 

"Awww," Ruby squeezed George's hand, "Look at how sweet! He is so good for her." She grinned at the two and gave them private time to reconnect while she looked around the station.

Ruby fanned herself a little. "Oh my gods, it's HOT. I didn't think it would be so hot! I mean, it's still pleasantly warm up in New York but it's still like the middle of summer here." She wiggled out of her travel jacket and dropped it onto her bag at her feet. Her outfit, a thin white blouse with a square neck and long peach skirt, the whole proper getup, was still warm but at least without the jacket her arms and chest were more bare. "I hope it cools off."

When Nana and James finally parted Ruby hurried over. "Hi James! It's no nice to see you again!" She gave him a big hug. "How are you? Where is everyone else? Are we the first ones here?" She waved the boys over, "Come say hi George and Nanuet!"   James Parker shakes hands with George and Nanuet and tells them both how glad he is to finally meet them in person.  Turning back to Ruby he states, “Yes, your group is the first to arrive. I only arrived here myself a few minutes ago. Let’s go locate a porter and then quickly gather up your luggage.” 

Pointing over towards the west side of the train depot he states, “A train will be coming in over on Track Fourteen in another ten-to-fifteen minutes. It has some other members of our group on it, so after we gather the luggage we can head that direction and wait for it to arrive before loading everything up onto the coach.” 

Ruby let the men figure out the bag situation. "How many people are we expecting James? And after we get them, where are we going? I'm so excited but I don't know too many details!"   James replies, "I'm picking ten of you up here this afternoon, three will be on the next train and three on the one after it. We should wait until we're in private to discuss the specific details of what I have in mind for this new team." 

Ruby exclaims, "Ten! How exciting! Lots of new people to meet. I hope they're all nice." She looked back over to the market. "Do I have time to go over there and look around James? While we wait? I'd like to stretch my legs. Besides, it will give you two a few more minutes alone." He replies, "We'll have time between the arrival of the second and third trains." 

"Well, by then I'll have lots of new friends to talk to!" she chirps. "So, is it always this hot down here?" James replies, "Today it is unseasonably warm, northern Florida usually isn't that bad. Now down towards the southern part of this state, that gets really hot. But Ruby, didn't you used to live in the Arizona Territory? It gets pretty hot there too." 

Ruby laughed. "Yes, I did live in Arizona... it was hot but it wasn't humid like this there! Perhaps it's just me and all the traveling we did, we had cramped quarters today. But you should ask Nana to tell you about the train we traveled in most of the way down here!! It was so beautiful!"

She gazed around at the crowd to check out what the locals were wearing. "I figured I might have to do some shopping once I found out what we would actually be doing." He says, "There will be time for that in the next few days. On Monday night we'll be coming back to the city for a ball, we could arrive a few hours early for that and you could do some shopping with Mina." She paused momentarily, recalling what he'd just said. "Did you say a ball? Like, a real ball, with music and dancing?" 

James laughs and says, "Yes, a real ball. Jacksonville has a social club for the elite and they have been trying to get myself as well as my colleagues Doctor Cernoviz and Mister Star to join since our arrival in June. I told them we were too busy, but would find the time after my wife joins us in the fall. Well, now it's fall, and she's now here, so they're holding me to what I said. I secured invitations for you and George as well as many of our new colleagues also."

Nanuet first went to retrieve Maska and then did as much as he could to be helpful with the bags.  She kept an eye on Nanuet as they spoke, making sure he didn't need her to cast another invisibility spell on Maska. The quartet (and the invisible wolf) make their way over to Track Fourteen along with a half-ogre porter who has loaded their luggage onto a rolling cart. They see the smoke from the train's engine billowing in the distance as the train begins to pull into the station. 

Ruby stood anxiously on the platform, with a large smile, twisting her long red hair on her finger for the second time that day. She was excited to see who her new companions would be, though she didn't have any idea what they would look like she kept a sharp eye out as people were slowly disembarking off the train. 

She was tall for a woman of this time, almost six-feet tall with her boots on, though her grandmother who was standing on one side of her was just the same height and build as she was. Her height made it easier to see over the crowds and her hazel eyes gazed over the people who were coming off the train with curious interest. Her striking beauty and curvy figure earned many glances from men passing by but Ruby had long ago learned to ignore those glances - or use them to her advantage when she felt like it. No, all the attention of the young girl was currently drawn to that train.

As the train pulled into the station, Thomas emerged from the bathroom, re-composed and mostly free of the orange debacle. Roy and Abigail had already gathered their things, and waved to him to follow as they disembarked. Thomas returned to the seat, grabbing up his carpetbag in one swoop with his left hand, as he flipped up his bowler hat into the air with his right hand, catching it perfectly on his head as he took his walking stick and exited the car.

Thomas stopped for a moment to take in the hustle and bustle of Union Station. He hesitated a moment before disembarking, momentarily self-conscious at his appearance. He dressed as he was in the finery of a landed British gentleman: a dark-gray worsted double-breasted suit, perfectly tailored and fitted to his large barrel-chested frame, with weathered black riding boots. He wore a hat to shade his head from the sun, being almost completely devoid of head and facial hair, a trait not uncommon amongst many of ogrish descent. His carpetbag dangled hung on one end of his elaborately carved and engraved mahogany walking stick, which he held at an angle over his back, while with the other hand he re-adjusted the large white cravat around his neck.

His hesitation was due, in no small part, to the tensions he knew his presence might cause his traveling companions. Not that he was worried in the slightest about the companions themselves -- Thomas knew Parker to be an enlightened man of egalitarian beliefs who not brook ignorance or prejudice from those he called friends. His concern was for the attitudes and actions of those who called the Deep South home, who would likely take offense at seeing an ogre (or half-ogre, in his case) styling himself in gentleman's finery, and would little concern at expressing it. The last thing he wanted to have happen was for his companions to suffer any indignity or disgrace because of him.

And yet, Thomas knew, he could not control the attitudes of others, although he might try to change them by setting a genteel and honorable example. He resolved to himself to remember above all what the greater purpose is in all of his endeavors, and to return the loyal friendship and camaraderie that his companions gifted to him. 

 Thomas and Roy see James and Wilamina Parker standing on the train platform accompanied by a young male elf and a young human couple. The young woman looks like a younger version of Mina so is clearly the granddaughter she spoke of. Roy leapt up as soon as the train came to a full stop. "Care to join me, Abigail?" he asked as he offered his arm to her. Together, they found Doc and made their way off the train.

Once on the platform, Roy look around for Mr. Parker and excitedly pointed him out to the rest of the group.  He made his way to Mr. Parker and extended his hand. "Hello, Mr. Parker. Damn nice to see you again. Mrs. Parker, always a pleasure."   He grinned slyly and took Wilamina's hand to kiss the back of it. "And who are these fine looking folks with you, Mr. Parker?"

Roy extended his hand to the male elf, always glad to meet a fellow non-human, and shook it strongly. Nanuet was surprised by the strength of the grip from the halfling. He shook his hand warmly and said "Greetings, pleased to meet you. Roy isn't it? I'm Nanuet of the Yavapi tribe." 

He did the same to the human male and, just as he had done with Mina, kissed the human woman's hand as well. "Enchantée."  If the strangers were anything like normal people, they were probably wondering how they mistook this person for a child. Most people assumed, from a distance, that this 3'7" person, with his long brown hair and dashing good looks (at least he thought so), was a handsome little boy. But once you got close, they realized he was nothing but; especially once he opened his mouth. 

Ruby smiled as the small man kissed her hand and she gave him a courtesy. "You must be Roy, Nana spoke about you on the train. I'm Ruby, er, Constance, this is my Nana," she tilted her head towards Mina. "But you can call me Ruby. It's a pleasure to meet you. How was your trip?" It was a little difficult, as it was with the halfling Chumbley back home, to not want to kneel down to speak to the "little person" and Nana had put it, especially since Ruby was so tall. 

Thomas stepped down stairs from the car, walking up behind Roy, towering over the gnome by almost twice his height. He smiled as he watched Roy make his all-too-usual introduction (often barely disguised as an attempt at seduction) to a woman, this time a stunningly beautiful redhead, who seemed slightly taller than most human women Thomas was accustomed to. He set down his staff and carpetbag, doffed his bowler hat and held it close to his breast with one hand, bowing as he extended his other to take hers.  "I am Doctor Thomas Imamu Sapathwa-Crane," boomed Thomas in his voice deeper than any bassoon, "at your service, madam." 

Ruby offered her hand, her long, soft, graceful fingers getting lost inside his large warm hand. He bowed and she in return again curtsied, she was trying her best to use good manners on this trip to not embarrass her grandmother, James OR George.    Instead of pulling her hand away she kept it in his, apparently distracted by something. As he stood up to his full height in front of her, only a foot away, her chin rose as she watched his face. She said in awe, "Ruby West. It's a pleasure to meet you." 

Nanuet nodded to the others, waiting for them to come to him rather than approach them, worried about how they might perceive him being of full elvish decent. He occasionally glanced to the area where he had left Maska, anyone watching him might wonder why he was glancing at what would seem to be an empty near the train platform. 

Abigail stood back with Dr. Crane as Roy made his grandiose greetings. "Leave no lady uncomplimented seems to be his motto, Doctor. I rather like him," she smiled. "I hope I won't disappoint your colleagues."  As Dr. Crane greeted the lovely young woman, Abigail checked herself over to make sure everything was in place. The lovely, dark blue traveling down trimmed with black embroidery was straight and as wrinkle-free as could be expected and the crisp white blouse underneath showed just its collar above her jacket. It was perfectly tailored to her slim, graceful figure, flaring out over her hips and fitting snugly under her pleasantly rounded bosom.

She patted her hair, just dark enough to be called brunette instead of blonde and shining like honey in the sunlight. The curls arranged around her face framed deep blue eyes that couldn't hide the glint of fun and humor. She offered her hand to her host and hostess, saying, "I'm Abigail Marsters. I hope I can live up to whatever Dr. Crane has told you."    Out of the corner of her eye Ruby watched and sized up the young woman speaking to her grandmother. She squeed inside that there would be another girl on this trip with her and relished the chance to speak to her herself. 

James Parker states, "Thomas has spoken very highly of you and anyone who has worked a dig with General Pitt Rivers and passed his precise standards is exactly who we need for this project." As an afterthought he adds, "Although don't expect the same degree of order and precision from this team, we'll be a lot less formal and hopefully a little bit more fun." 

She replies, "I'm looking forward to finding out more about this mystery project," she answered with a smile. "But I trust Dr. Crane's judgement. If he thinks it will be a good fit for all of us, then it will. And I could use a bit more fun in my life."   Abigail moved down the line, greeting the silent but handsome elvan man hanging back slightly. "Abigail Marsters," she said and offered her hand. "I hope your journey wasn't too uncomfotable. May I have the pleasure of knowing your name?" 

Nanuet awkwardly took Abigail's hand not knowing if he should shake it or kiss it as he has seen other human males do. He decided to shake it and did so clumsily. His face blushing he smiled and said. "A pleasure to meet you Miss Abigail, I am Nanuet of the Yavapi tribe. The trip was long and I am glad to finally be here, I hope your trip was pleasant enough." 

Gathering up the luggage of the trio from this train, they head to the station's parking area. They approach a Concord Coach that looks to be brand new, the paint and stain on the woodwork showing no marks or scuffs and with the sun shining off the exterior metal with a sparkling gleam. Unlike other coaches that Ruby and Nanuet have ridden in, this one has a much larger passenger compartment. Instead of a single center door of each side this coach has a pair of double doors on the right passenger side. Inside there is a center bench in a “T” shape designed to seat five in addition to the four-passenger benches at the front and rear of the interior coach. 

Checking his pocket watch James says, “We have three more colleagues arriving today, it will be another hour until their train gets here. Why don’t we pay the porter to stay and watch the carriage and we can then walk over to the outdoor market and get us all something to eat. We should also pick up some extra food for the remaining three to eat on the ride back to the house.” 

Walking between one and two blocks away, in the direction of the river, James says, “This is the Ocean Street public market, the larger of the two marketplaces here in Jacksonville. The other market is a bit fancier and is further uptown at the intersection of Hogan and Church Streets, nearer to the banks and the fancier hotels. 

I prefer this market to the other at that one has racial restrictions, only allowing non-humans to enter if they are servants and in the company of their human employers. It is also easier to get to this market by boat than the other, with several public docks near by. The selection at this market is actually better, as are the prices. While the quality of the food and merchandise here can vary widely, if you have a keen eye you should be able to find things sufficient to your liking.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seven, “Jacksonville Market,” September 1st, 1882, 12:30 P.M.*

There are around thirty vendors of uncooked foods and an equal number of vendors offering pre-cooked foods. Among the cooked foods are a number of people serving rice and fish dishes. There are also a lot of vendors serving fresh poultry, primarily chicken, cooked in a variety of different styles. Several ogre vendors are selling fried southern-style catfish accompanied by fried yams. One vendor has cooked pork products. There are also a half-dozen human vendors of Spanish origin selling traditional Spanish foods. Most bakers present are selling wheat bread and rolls. 

"Oh, there is always SOMETHING to buy," Ruby commented as they walked to the market, one eye on the shopping the other on her new companions. "Lunch does sound good, I am already starving! I wonder what Florida delicacies are..."   As they walked she wandered over to the blue eyed girl. "I'm sorry we didn't have a chance to say hello earlier, my name is Ruby. And your name is Abigail? Will you be joining us the entire trip?" 

Abigail replies, "I don't even know what the trip is yet! But I signed on for the entire project, whatever it may be. From what Roy and Dr. Crane have said traveling with this group is a rare opportunity, and not the kind of thing they prepared us for at University.  From your looks, I'd guess you're family to Mrs. Parker?" 

Ruby gave the girl a grin. "Yes, she my grandmother. I know, shocking, right? The similarities?" she laughed. "And what's funny is neither of us looks much like my mother."  They continued to walk on towards the market. "I don't know what the trip is yet either, it's a surprise! But I love surprises, so I'm excited to find out what it is. University you say, you went to school?" Ruby wondered if she would be a boring smarty pants. 

"Mmhmm." Abigail's voice turned to a mother-like tone and she added, "It's a very great privilege to go to University, Abigail."  In her own voice she went on. "My mother was very proud. And I wouldn't trade that experience for anything, but it was about so much more than just classes. My mother would be horrified to hear about some of the things we girls got up to there. I went to Wells College, a university just for women, and let me tell you getting that many girls in one place you better expect some trouble." She laughed and shook her head. "Most of it was pretty innocent. But we had enough supervision to sneak around to get away from it now and then too." 

"Well, that sounds pretty fun. At least, not how I pictured like, boarding school. You'll have to tell me some of those stories while we on our trip, I bet they're entertaining.  Myself, I hated school and couldn't wait to be done with it. My parents never even mentioned college, I just they just figured I would be married off so I didn't need it." She shrugged. "Though sometimes I wished I paid a little more attention that I did." A sad look crossed her face but only for a moment, the grin returned and she continued quickly, "Besides, it'll be more fun to learn this way, practical application and all that. Who knows what varied things we'll learn this trip!" 

They walked a bit quietly, both sizing the other up. "So, do you have a boy you're leaving behind for this trip?" "You're not" said George to Ruby teasingly. "No, I'm definitely not," she said the wide smile hurting her cheeks as she took his hand. "This is George, George, this is Abigail. Abby was just telling me about her college days. You and I both missed out on those but I was saying this is the better way to learn anyway." 

"A pleasure to make your aquaintance Abigail." says George shaking Abby's hand. "Well Ruby there is nothing learned in college that you can't learn alter in life if you apply yourself. Though I am jealous of your experience attending College Abigail, do not waste your opportunity." says George.    "How are you, George?" Abigail shook his hand. "College is better for some people, life is better for others. I think I'd like to try them both.  I didn't leave any particular boy behind. I spent plenty of time with plenty of them, but I haven't been looking to get settled with one. I might someday if a good one comes along. And if he doesn't I have plenty to keep me entertained for more than one human lifetime.  They do add a bit of excitement to life though, don't they?" 

Ruby replies, "Yes, they certainly do add some excitement to life. They definitely keep it more interesting I would say. But in good ways."   Nanuet followed behind the group observing their gait, looking for anything unusual in the way they walked... a years old habit coming from his tracking abilities. He half-listened to the conversation between Ruby, George and Abigail and was glad to hear they were getting along so well. 

Ruby drags George and Nanuet over to the ogre vendors. "Hey, we're in the South, we should try some southern like foods, right?" Ruby gets two orders of the catfish and yams. Next she proceeds to get some chicken, fish and some pork and rolls, enough for them and extra for the people who are still haven't arrived yet. "Are we finding a spot here? How about over near the water?"  She looked for Roy, Thomas and Abigail. "Are you all ready to eat? We're going to head over by the water to eat I think." 

George did a fine balancing act juggling all the bowls that Ruby kept buying and handing to him. As he ran out of arm space he finally said "I think we have enough for now Constance, let's go find some shade to eat under. One of those big oaks I saw not far from here." 

The eight adventurers find a shady place to sit a short distance from the market on the upper bank overlooking the Saint Johns River. The eight have a variety of different foods, with Mina and James sharing bowls of various rice and fish dishes, the two of them using chopsticks to eat. 

The river ranges in width from a half-mile to a full-mile across. Fifteen-to-Eighteen miles inland from where the river empties into the Atlantic Ocean, Jacksonville is a key United States port and the only significant one southeast of Savannah. The port is a beehive of activity, from the large warehouses to the north to the smaller merchant vessels nearer to where they are eating and the various fishing vessels on the opposite shore. A ferry landing is at the end of the roadway just beyond the marketplace, with ferry boats of various size on either side as well as one making its way across. 

The racial mixture of the hundreds of dock workers is primarily ogre, half-ogre and human. They do see a large merchant vessel manned primarily by Chinese orcs and half-orcs. Several of the fishing vessels appear to have elvan crew. And at a large military dock are three United States Naval vessels as well as a British Royal Navy vessel, the British ship having several dozen halfling sailors in addition to their human crew.    They all sat down to eat and exchanged niceties while they did. 

Roy stretched out in the grass, enjoying the warm sun and the cool breeze. He ate a bit here and there, mainly between sips from his flask. He didn't say a lot, which was kind of strange for the little man with the big mouth, but he had gotten caught up in the moment. He figured he would let the rest of the folks make their introductions and discuss business. He was content to simply lie there and let life pass him by. 

Thomas sat and leaned back against a great live oak tree next to the river, enjoying the repast of fresh foods the group had purchased from the market. Content and relaxed from the meal, he removed his riding boots to feel the touch of the grass against his feet and between his toes. He stretched out his legs, cramped from the train, and basked in the warm sun and humid air, which wasn't all that different than that of his native Bermuda.

He listened to the conversations around him, but remained mostly quiet other than a smile and a nod here and there, with a quick exchange or reply here and there. Mostly, Thomas was just happy to be sitting in the sun, in the midst of friends, old and new, living in the joy of the moment. 

Ruby looked at Abby, Thomas and Roy. "So, how was your all trips? Where did you come from?"    Her question about their travels broke his reverie. A strange and beautiful woman, he thought to himself, with something unsettling about her, although not necessarily in a bad way. He had the sense that, like Abigail, there was a lot more to her than what simply met the eye. A feeling he'd felt before, not unlike that which he felt in the presence of his mother ... the mystique of power held in check by a strong force of will.

"Well, Miss West," Thomas replied, "my travels were mostly fair and somewhat accommodating, with only a little of the usual ... ahem... travails that one of ogrish descent might expect to encounter in the heart of what was once the Confederacy. I am a native of Bermuda, born and raised, with a small estate there bequeathed to me from my mother in England. Parker's letter reached me there, and I traveled by sea to Montreal, and then by rail to Cleveland, doing the odd task here or bit of research there at Parker's request, before arriving here in Jacksonville." 

"Bermuda to Florida by way of Montreal?" asks George quizzically "Rather circuitous route don't you think Dr. Sapathwa-Crane?" James Parker has finished his meal and wanders over, hearing the question. "Yes Mr. Eastman, I asked a few of my old friends to run a few errands along the way, primarily research. I suspect that I may soon have some rather extraordinary things to share with all of you, but wanted to first do some final confirmation....just to be sure." 

Ruby exclaims, "Bermuda? Bermuda! That's so exotic! You have to tell me ALL about it Dr. S-sa-ppat-wa, er... Thomas. What's it like there? Is it really hot all the time? And beaches, is it all beaches there? What kind of people live there? What kind of food do you eat there?" Ruby continued to pepper the poor man with questions until George placed a hand on her arm and she blushed.  "Well, maybe you can tell me all about it later." She went back to her lunch, finishing her roll.  "So James, was your research confirmed then?" 

He replies, "I should know by tomorrow, I clearly haven't had a chance to review what my dear friend Doctor Thomas Crane has brought me, and I'll also need to review items arriving on the next train with our friend Lawrence Cantrell. Speaking of which, we should finish up this meal soon and be making our way back to the train depot."

As they relaxed under the trees Abigail eventually pulled most of the pins out of her hair and let it fall. It felt good to bake in the sun for a while, especially after having been in England for a while. It had been harder on her than she liked to admit, being in that rainy country and missing the warm sunshine of her home. Florida was close enough. She listened to the others talk and offered her own comments where they seemed to fit. She wasn't shy by nature, but just now her mind was busy making notes about her new companions and trying to find how they were all going to fit together.

Meanwhile the train with the aforementioned Cantrell and his colleagues Trout and Hardin is now ten miles to the west of Jacksonville and beginning to slow down as there are now a number of residential country roads that cross the track. The cotton fields outside are now intermixed with several small towns as the city nears in the distance. 

After lunch was mostly finished Ruby approached Nanuet, who had stayed off to the side. She offered him a package. "Here, I got this lunch for Maska. I hope she is doing okay?" Nanuet accepts the package from Ruby and smiles warmly. "Very kind of you Ruby, I am sure Maska will appreciate it. I haven't had much of a chance to tend to her and I am concerned how she'll do in this climate, but she's an extraordinary animal so I am sure she'll be fine. Last train coming in now? That's good, I too am eager to get more information on what we'll be doing, it is exciting starting something new and meeting new people." 

"I would not worry too much Nanuet. The Red Wolf is found all over the South, even as far as the Everglades here in Florida. So while Maska may need to adjust, I am sure he will do as well as his red cousins." Says George "Your knowledge of the local fauna is impressive Mr. George and that does help put me at ease. She'll be fine, I'm sure." George laughed. "Well, I am at a disadvantage you know Nanuet, it's not like I can see her to judge that for myself" replies George with a wink. 

After that Ruby rounds up the group, "Time to go get the newbies off the last train then we can head to... where ever is it we're going. I'm so excited to find out what we'll be spending our next bit of time doing!"   As they walked back Abigail walked near Dr. Crane. "I see you've been keeping your cards close to your chest again, Doctor," she said lightly. "Then again, I have my own secrets. I get the feeling among this group, secrets will have to go by the wayside."   Thomas looked up, shielding his eyes from the sun, to see Abigail's face in a corona of tawny gold, looking down at him. Secrets indeed, he thought to himself, and one that I dare not to reveal to you ever...

Although struck nearly dumb by her beauty, he caught himself from staring too long, fearful that her bright blue eyes might be able to bore straight into his heart. He stood up, brushing the grass off his pants and jacket, chuckling as he said "That may be true, Miss Marsters, but I assure you that for my part, I'll not pry where I am not welcome, and will do my best, as any gentleman should, to preserve and protect your reputation and privacy. As for secrets of mine, you know well that I am an open book, guileless and incapable of hiding anything, especially from you."

James Parker leads them over to the track and they arrive right as the train is pulling in. Ruby takes George's hand and squeezes it, excitedly waiting for the train to stop and the next set of companions to disembark.  The Parkers step forward as a trio of familiar human males step off from the train. Lawrence strides forward and shakes Parker's hand. "James, how've you been? You're looking well. I got your cable and came as fast as I could." He replies, "It is good to see you too old friend. You are somebody who I can always count on."   Lawrence looks over the assembled group. "Quite the team you've put together old friend."   

James replies, "Well the last time I took on a project of this magnitude, twenty years ago, we put together a team of fourteen, ten male and four female. Given the success of that experience I decided to do the same again this time. And we'll have half-a-dozen of us from before, as in addition to us five standing here Lawrence we also have our dear friend Sol waiting back at the house."  Lawrence hugs Mina and says, "Mina, my dear. You look as lovely as ever. I bet you've had your hands full keeping James out of trouble." She replies, "Not lately, he's been down here without me since the middle of June. I'm quite anxious to see exactly what kind of trouble he has decided to now get all of us into." 

With his duffle slung across his shoulder, Benjamin closes the gap between them with feline grace, grinning like a cat. "Lady Wilamina! So good of you to meet our train!" Fish pats his bag, and then mutters to her softly, "I have your package."   Hardin's sharp eyes take note of Ben's boots for perhaps the first time: they are soft-soled and exquisitely tailored, but they also appear to have been deliberately smeared with dust. Hardin arches an eyebrow and whispers under his breath.  "That lad is odd..."   

He then extends his hand to James.  "Mr. Parker, good to see you again. I really appreciate the invitation and don't suppose you had anything to do with that...spectacle in Talahassee."   James give's him an odd look and says, "I'm not sure exactly what you are speaking of, but I can take a guess. If it had anything to do with our good Governor Bloxham I'm not at all surprised. That man will do anything for attention. Ever since he decided to sell off the Everglades to balance the State's budget it's just been one headline story after another for him." 

Hardin tips his hat to Mina.  "Ma'am. Mr. John Wesley Hardin - reformed man - at your service."  He offers Mina a crooked grin as he dips his head in a slight bob. His eyes, however, stay level, taking in every detail of their surroundings, quickly noting potential threats and out-of-place people. 

Ruby stepped forward to the two new men. She started with the first man, who obviously knew her grandmother. She gave him a little curtsy. "Ruby West," she smiled, "Mina is my grandmother. Pleasure to meet you sir," she said, offering her hand. Fish grasps it politely and smiles at the pretty lady. "I'd kiss your hand if I were a gentleman..." he says with a twinkle in his eye. "Unfortunately, I'm just a circus hand. Benjamin Trout, at your service. My friends call me 'Fish'."

"A circus hand!" Ruby exclaimed, "Well that must be an interesting job! I am a performer myself actually, we'll have to sit down and tell stories one day soon. It's very nice to meet you, Fish." She paused for just a moment, "Why Fish? Because of your last name?" "Well, not exactly..." replies Ben.   Ruby nodded to the next man and did the same thing, smiling and offering her hand. She thought he looked familiar but wasn't positive but... something about the way he acted was familiar too and was off putting. Something about his eyes... 

Roy makes his way to the front and shakes Lawrence's hand. "Long time, no see, Lawrence," he says with a wink and a grin. "I promise not to tell too many tells of our times in Spain."   He offers his hand to Hardin. "And you are?"     “John Wesley Hardin,” the man replies.   After Roy introduces himself to Hardin, Lawrence slaps Roy on the back. "Roy you devil, you. What's it been, six years? Ever since the funeral." 

The three who exited the last train were an odd combination. One introduced himself as John Wesley Hardin and Abby leaned to Dr. Crane and whispered, "The Gunslinger? Mr. Parker is full of surprises." Thomas smiled as they walked towards the trio. "Indeed he is, Miss Marsters, indeed he is. No truer words were ever uttered."   When her turn came she offered a handshake. "Mr. Hardin. If someone had told me even an hour ago I'd be meeting you today, I'd have said they were crazy."

Hardin takes all of the glad-handing, introductions and other hubbub in stride. He is very polite to the ladies, although those who are observant can tell he is clearly uncomfortable with all the commotion and people. His hands barely flinch when Fish tosses the fabric into the coach and he flashes the carney that crooked smile that stops at the bridge of his nose.

For the most part though, he maintains a stoic demeanor, responding in clipped sentences when spoken too and offering little substantiative to the general conversation. His eyes, however, are everywhere...silently taking the measure of everyone aboard. If someone catches him staring, he holds eye contact for an uncomfortably long period of time before offering a perfunctory nod with a thin-lipped smile.

Gathering up the luggage goes rather fast as all three men have learned to travel light. Nanuet greeted the new arrivals and offered to help carry bags to the coach.  They head over to the large elaborate coach. Fish walks up to greet the horses. He rubs the lead mare between its eyes. "Governor treatin' you right, girl?" he says softly, glancing in Parker's direction and reaching into his pocket for a carrot stick.

Thomas turned away to gather his bag, and looked up as Parker called everyone to the carriage. "I believe, Miss Marsters, that is our call to leave. Shall we?" He extended his arm out for Abigail to take, as they readied for their departure. "Lead on, good sir," she said and laid her hand on the offered arm.

James says, “You may as well all get comfortable, the house and archaeology dig are twelve miles away and these sandy roadways tend to be slow. It will probably take us close to another two hours to get there.”   Nanuet states, "Anybody mind if I take a seat up top? I'd prefer that after the long train ride." "Sure, I'll be happy for your company," James says. The two of them climb up top and quickly secure the luggage from the three new arrivals. 

The interior of the carriage is very spacious, having been made to accommodate thirteen passengers. The coach interior is designed to comfortably seat thirteen human-sized passengers, four in the rear bench facing forward, two in the center bench facing back, one on the side center bench facing the side double doors, two on the center bench facing forward and four on the front bench facing back. So there is plenty of space for the nine humanoids and the invisible wolf. 

Fish takes a seat near Wilamina and sets his duffle across his lap, having declined to have it stowed with the rest of the luggage. Once they start across the river, he asks her in a very low voice, "When did you want your package, m'lady?" She whispers back, "In private, after we get to the house." 

Ruby hopped in the coach. "Well, this is very cozy for all of us. I hope someone is a good storyteller for the next couple of hours..."    Abby replies, "Most of my stories revolve around University girls sneaking off the campus to go into town and drink and dance. Once you've heard one of them you've heard them all. Our time in England was mostly rain." 

The Concord Coach heads down the street and reach the St. Johns River and ride onto a long steam-powered barge-style ferry boat to take them across the two-thirds-of-mile span of river. The current appears to be strong but the vessel has no difficulty traversing the water. There is a large amount of boat and ship traffic this afternoon. In the distance a few miles to the east they see some small hills with stately plantation-style mansions upon them. 

Lawrence points to the mansions. He asks, "Is that where we're going? Doesn't look like the place for an archaeological dig. Might mess up the lawn." Mina replies, "James said twelve miles, so it will be further away than those mansions. His letters spoke of having a large group of students helping him with the digs this summer, so I imagine the lawn will indeed be rather torn up at our destination."   He replies, “That's good, then. That means fewer gawkers and prying eyes." 

Once on the other side of the river the carriage passes what looks and smells to be the part of the outer city where fishermen work and live. After then traveling through a short forested section they find that they are again traveling again through farm lands, with the main crop in this section appearing to be rice, irrigated from canals connected to the river.   As the road takes an incline they can see the plantation-style mansions that were visible from the river, most with citrus groves nearby. The rice fields then change to fields with other crops, with some being corn and beans in addition to sugarcane.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eight, “The Timucuan Conservatory,” September 1st, 1882, 2:30 P.M.*

After traveling for approximately eight miles north and east through farmlands since crossing the river on its southerly flow around Jacksonville, they once again come upon the mighty river. From this point onward the river flows primarily east to the Atlantic Ocean approximately eight miles away. 

They soon approach a bridge over a stream with a small pond surrounded by houses to the south of the bridge. Immediately north of the bridge is a good-sized cove flowing out just south of the Saint Johns River. Docks with small fishing boats line the cove. There are also several mills along this side of the shore, each with driveways out to this roadway. It is mid-afternoon and all of the mills are in full production, the various mill workers looking to be an even mix of human and ogre. 

A short distance after the bridge there is also a large wooden building with the signs “Mill Cove General Store” and “Saint Johns River Eastern Postal Office” above the doorway. James Parker stops the coach in front of the store and climbs down from the top. He stops to tell those inside “I’m just going to go inside to check and see if we received any mail today. We still have another two-and-a-half miles to go until we reach the house. Please feel free to get out and stretch your legs.”

He then adds, “This is also the closest store to the house if you should ever need to purchase anything. On weekdays one of us makes a daily trip here to check for mail. The proprietor is Casey Remmick and the postmaster is his uncle, Heath Remmick.” 

Fish clambers out of the coach. He saunters up to the horses, running his open palm along their haunches. "Tough ol' girl!" he mutters affectionately to the mare he'd fed the carrot earlier. "You're so strong, and you're oh so-o-o brave. It's a hot day to have had to drag us all this far. I hope your groomsman gives you a good brushing when you get back to the barn!" He tousles her ears.

Ben then steps into the general store. "Mr. Remmick, I'd like your best bottle of bourbon." He peruses the fabrics on display. He locates the one he'd hoped to find, and has Remmick cut him a half-yard. With his bourbon tucked under his arm and the cloth wrapped up with twine, he bounds back into the coach. He tosses the black & white striped fabric toward Hardin's lap with a wink. "I bet you're grateful not to be wearing that pattern anymore."

Waking up for the first time during the trip, Roy catches a glimpse of the bottle in Fish’s lap.    "You're gonna share that, right?" Roy says as he rubs his eyes and grins. "Trust me, I'm little so I don't drink much." With a grin that lights up his face, Fish replies, "I'd be honored to bend elbows with you, little man!" He looks across the cab and adds, "You a drinking man, John Hardin? Care to join us?"  Hardin brightens up a bit at the prospect of a good bourbon, however.  "Well certainly, Mr. Tro...er...Fish. I would be happy to sample that bottle. Although from the looks of Mr. Huggins there, you probably should have gotten two!"

Lawrence gets out of the coach, excusing himself as he climbs over people to get out. He raises his arms above his head to stretch out his aching back. He checks his watch and says, "At least we're making good time."   Ruby had hopped out of the coach to stretch her long legs. She wandered into the store to have a good look around. She had grown used to the large and cosmopolitan stores of New York City and this was much smaller than that.  "I'm glad I brought everything I need," she commented under her breath. 

She smiled and introduced herself to Mr. Remmick as James's granddaughter-in-law. "I hope he hasn't been too bothersome Mr. Remmick, I think this one is a troublemaker," she laughed.   Casey Remmick is a short man in his late-twenties who has already acquired a middle-aged-spread around his middle. He has light brown hair that has started to receed, with a bushy beard and mustache and gold caps on most of his teeth. He says, "No trouble at all, he's one of my best customers these last few months. Any friend or relative of his is a friend of mine." 

"And if he trusts you, I do too. Would I be able to mail letters from here? I have a little brother at home who I promised I would write." He replies, "Certainly, my Uncle Heath is the postmaster here. There is no mail delivered on weekends and today's mail has already gone out, but if you get it to us by Monday we will be sure to send it out." "Excellent, thank you very much!" Ruby glanced to the door. "Well, looks like it's time to go, pleasure meeting you and I'll get that letter to you soon." She gave him a little wave before hurrying back outside and climbing into the coach next to George. "The owner was very nice." 

James exits the store carrying a wrapped package around one-foot-square and three letters. He hands one of the letters to Dr. Crane stating, “Our timing is good, you have mail that arrived for you today from Bermuda." Still seated in the carriage as the others shopped in Remmick's store, Thomas looks up from his reading, surprise in his eyes, extending his hand to take the letter   "Really? Hmmm, I certainly hope it's not bad news from Kuung Fong  (Thomas' half-orc manservant tending his small estate back in Bermuda). 

He then turns to several of his companions who had exited the coach and says softly, "You should all know that Mr. Remmick and I have an arrangement with the ship that brings in International mail from the Carribean islands, it gets dropped off here on the ship's journey down the river and therefore never falls under the inspection of United States Customs agents in Jacksonville."   Abby kept her voice just as quiet and raised an eyebrow. "You find it necessary to do that? What have I gotten myself into here?" Keeping his voice low as well James replies with a smile, "Why, Nothing more than the secrets of Atlantis." 

The coach resumes its journey, after a half-mile reaching a fork in the road on which they turn northward, following the road a half-mile inland from the eastern shore of Mill Cove. The passengers have an excellent view westward, seeing not only the cove but several miles of the main river to the west and dozens of islands on the river varying in size from a half-acre to a triangular island to the northwest that is almost two miles on each side.   The road heads this way for over a mile before forking again, the wider road going left and heading out to a western peninsula above the northeastern side of the cove. James turns right onto the less traveled roadway. 

Ruby leaned forward in her seat to get a better look out the window. "That water looks so beautiful, such a clear blue color like I have never seen! Will we be getting to swim?"  Hearing that, Fish keeps his filthy thoughts to himself. 

Mina laughs and says, "I imagine so." She gestures over to a sandy section of the cove where some young children are playing in the sand and says, "There looks to be a beach over there. The river itself is probably too swift but that cove appears to be calm enough." 

They soon reach a point where the roadway it is blocked by a metal-and-wooden locked gate, with a wooden post-and-beam fence, running north for a half-mile until it reaches the river and south for at least a mile before turning eastward. Beside the gate is a large wooden six-by-four foot sign, painted white with dark red lettering. The sign reads:

*TIMUCUAN CONSERVANCY*

*Established jointly by Bradford Academy of Massachusetts and the AGELESS Corporation of New York, this Conservancy is dedicated to the preservation of the cultural history and artifacts associated with the extinct Timucuan tribe of Native American Elves. 

Per proclamation on June 23, 1882 by Florida Governor William D. Bloxham this tract of land in and around San Mateo Hill is hereby protected and any trespassers upon this land will be subject to immediate arrest and prosecution. *

Lawrence looks at the sign as they pass. "We're entering elven lands? The plot thickens." I knew someone in New Orleans who collected Timucani artifacts. Word is he couldn't keep track of 'em all!" says Fish nonchalantly. He casts a furtive glance at Wilamina.

The carriage slows but does not stop and as the lead horses approach the gate, with the gate unlocking and rising on its own from both sides, allowing the carriage to continue onward. Once they are through, the two gates lower again and appear to automatically re-lock.   Once they are beyond the gate, the passengers see that running both north and south the full-length of the fence is a stone pathway two-feet across, with a similar stone pathway now running parallel to the right side of the road. Beyond the path are rows of citrus trees running parallel the roadway on its southern side, the north side remaining open for a view of the river. 

Nanuet read the sign carefully, doing his best to decipher the written words that are still somewhat foreign to him. "Mr. James, what exactly made the Timucan tribe extinct, and why are you interested in preserving their cultural history?" 

James replies, "That is one of the mysteries we are seeking to unravel. We are quite fortunate to have here working with us the nation's foremost historian on Native American culture and history, as she has lived over three centuries of it herself.  The Timucan occupied quite a bit of land that is now northern Florida and southern Georgia. They were a people set apart from other Elves, up to a foot taller in height and with a language unrelated to all other North American native languages. They also were among the only tribes to refuse to participate in the Great Conclave. At the time of the first contact with Europeans they numbered 50,000.

Curiously, they took on a unique attitude towards the Europeans, viewing them as friends. That was part of their downfall, being too trusting of the Spanish. As happened with most elvan tribes, a great many of them died of diseases brought by the Europeans, although the Timucan appeared to have greater immunities to those than other elves. All but one of the twelve Timucan tribes disappeared primarily through intermarriage with the Spanish and abandoning their previous way of life, with several tribes relocating as a group to other Spanish colonies in the Americas, and upon reaching there then abandoning their own culture and adapting to that of their new homes. 

The one exception was the Saturiwa tribe, who resided in this exact area. They disappeared almost overnight, a plague is suspected as the cause although no bodies were found. Many theories exist, by tomorrow I should know if there is a new theory about that." 

The road makes a gradual turn to the left in the direction of the south shore of the Saint Johns river, going for a quarter mile before turning east a quarter-mile in and continues parallel the river from one-hundred feet away. "Well, looks like we can have fresh orange juice with breakfast every day!"  She turned to her grandmother. "Nana, do you know how many other people are living or working here? Will we be meeting more people when we get there or are we mainly the team working on this project?" 

Nana says, "There are at least three others who have been working the archealogical site that will be part of our team. During the summer there was also a team of students from the Bradford Academy listed on the sign, but they would have gone back to Massachusetts by this time."   Ruby exclaims, "I can't wait to find out what we're doing. I admit, the thought of digging in the dirt every single day sounds boring but with this group you've assembled, I don't think that is what we're here for." She takes George's hand excitedly. "Nana, I know things will get very crazy here once we arrive but I'd like to talk to you about something in private, at some point when we get the chance."

She glanced around the group. Most were looking out the window, curious to see where they were headed, others were making small talk. "I am glad we're almost there. It's hard to make friends in a coach!"  Though immediately after speaking those words Ruby recalled one of the first days of January of that very year, when she had met some special people who would change her life forever. And it made her smile. 

A short distance later they reach a section where there is a long dock on the river that appears to be recently constructed. There are three boats tied to the dock, two being plain small sailboats approximately fifteen-feet in length, each with a fair degree of wear-and-tear. The other boat is a thirty-two-foot-long luxury sailboat that appears to be brand new. 

Immediately after the dock is a pair of buildings, both twenty-five by forty feet in size. One is a dilapidated single-story building of clapboard construction with cotton curtains over the window openings and a roof made of a patchwork tin-and-steel remnants that have been welded together. Beside it is a freshly constructed two-story building made from solid wood timbers, with glass windows that have fancy hand-carved shutters, and with slate shingles on the roof. 

Three men with brushes are busy painting the building white. One of these men is a human who looks to be around forty years in age. Another is a half-ogre who looks to be around thirty. The third is an ogre who looks to be around twenty. Sitting on the ground near the men is a quartet of hound dogs. The three stop painting and wave to Parker as the carriage passes by. 

As the carriage continues to move away down the road, a young woman who appears to be in her late teens exits the building, bringing a platter with a glass pitcher of lemonade and glasses to the painters. She is a shapely and ravishing beauty with fully human features, the only indication of any ogre blood being her caramel-colored skin and six-and-a-half-foot height. 

Fish again keeps his filthy thoughts to himself. Roy pours himself a drink and enjoys it. "Thank you, sir."  As he drinks, his eyes make their way toward the tall woman bearing the tray of lemonade. "Oh what I wouldn't give to climb that tree," he says to no one in particular. Thomas eyes also following the coffee-skinned woman with obvious interest, then his head towering over the gnome as he looks down.  "Indeed, Mr. Huggins, indeed," with a stern tone in his deep voice, but obvious mirth in his eyes at Roy's muttered aside. 

Hardin’s eyes also follow the coffee skinned woman as the coach slides by, reluctantly tearing his eyes away after Roy's comment. He frowns a bit at the gnome, clears his throat and nods toward Ruby.  "Mr. Huggins, have a care for our company."   Roy turns quickly. "Huh? Oh yeah."  Roy quickly downs his drink and looks at Ruby. "I'd be willing to climb you, too," he says to her with a sly grin, winking at George at the same time.    He anticipates a slap in 3...2....1.... 

Ruby's eyebrow shot up but she smirked. George would certainly be offended but the comment just made her want to laugh.  "I realize that we don't really know each other yet boys, but you'll find that it's likely I've been in worse situations and places than some of you have."  She set her hazel eyed gaze on Roy, her smirk growing. "I don't doubt you'd like to climb me Mr. Huggins. Unfortunately for you those days are over and my fiance here would probably not be too happy with the idea of sharing me with anyone. Nor my grandmother or her husband James either." 

Roy smiles and turns back to Hardin.  "Well, I tried," he says with a shrug. Hardin tries to give Roy his best "dead-eye" stare and fails... He just laughs, shakes his head and tips his hat to Ruby and Abigail.  "My apologies, ladies" "None needed, but thank you. That's sweet. I'm sure Abby here knows how to take care of herself just as well as I do but it's always nice to have a valiant hero step in."

Ruby crossed her arms and leaned back in her seat, crossing one leg over the other casually and says to Roy, "You didn't try very hard, now did you?" she laughed.   "Well, now I feel left out," Abigail laughed, obviously amused by the whole conversation.   She had been quiet since Mr. Parker mentioned Atlantis. It opened a whole new set of questions, including how much did he really know about her. Anyone who knew much about New Orleans would suspect that someone born and raised there would know a little arcane magic, and Atlantis was the lost seat of all Arcane knowledge. It seemed in this company she would have no secrets, and it was a relief.  

"Oh you're always free to join us, miss," Roy says with a smile.   She replies,  "We're going to be working together, so you might as well call me Abigail. Or Abby, or even Gail. I'm not peculiar about it. Miss Marsters is so formal." "I'm just warming up," Roy says to Ruby with a wink. He turns to Abigail. "Well feel free to call me Roy because, well, that's my name." 

Mina had been enjoying the banter between the group, finding it funny that the girls had already figured out how to counter Roy rather than be shocked by his antics. For decades Mina herself had been the main target of his letcherous comments and inuendo, but those comments stopped the very day she married James. And she was sure it had nothing to do with the marriage vows, her prior marriage never curailed the gnome....even when her husband was present. 

Ruby laughed again at Roy. "You and I need to play cards, I think. You do play cards, right Roy?" Roy shook his head. "Never played a day in my life, Miss." Upon hearing that Mini has to turn her head away from others to suppress her laughter. Ruby says, "Well, then perhaps I can teach you. I'm okay... sometimes."   Then she cracked up. "I like you Roy, you're interesting."   Roy answers, "If by interesting you mean 'sexy in a dangerous kind of way,' then you've got me pegged."  

She says, "Of COURSE that is what I meant Roy, what else would I have meant?" She flashed him her brilliant grin. Oh, this trip was going to be fun.  Fish giggles, teasing, "She called you 'interesting'! Next thing you know, she'll be telling all her friends that you have 'a nice personality'!" Roy gives Fish a sly wink and a barely perceptible nod. "Don't fret Fish, you can earn a nice personality too if you try hard enough," Ruby teased. "Of which I have no doubt you will."

The continuous grove of citrus trees soon ends as the carriage approaches a slight hill rising to an elevation of no more than one-hundred feet. At the top is a flat thirty-acre plateau. As they continue to climb the hill to the plateua what stands out the most on the plateau is the newly constructed building at the top, presumably the ‘house’ that Parker previously referenced. Calling this building a house is a gross understatement, as before them is a four-story tall mansion with four-chimmnies that has a two story-wraparound porch on two of the sides that is supported by grand round columns. 

The building is painted white with red trim that matches the color of the red bricks of the chimneys. It is rectangular, some seventy-five-by fifty feet in size for the first and second floor excluding the proch which runs ten feet out on both the entire north and west sides. The porch columns are spaced ten-feet apart except for a twenty-foot section on the front north wall facing the river with a wide front staircase down to the ground and a fifteen foot section at the southwest end of the porch with another staircase goes down to the ground.

A forty-five degree angled slate shingle roof comprises the third and forth floors. The third floor has six fifteen-foot wide flat-roofed dormers that have with large glass picture windows. Two of these are on each longer side wall with another on each of the front and back walls. The fourth floor has four ten-foot wide flat-roofed dormers with shuttered windows, one in the center of each side. The angled roof ends at a ten-by-thirty-five foot flat rectangular roof, with the building’s four chimneys at each of the four corners of this section and a white-painted iron fence on all sides. Several telescopes of different size are mounted to this area of the roof. 

Ruby says, "Please tell me this is where we are staying. It's amazing!!" She leaned forward in her seat to get a better view of the house, maybe a little too far forward. Fish.again keeps his filthy thoughts to himself.   Ruby states, "Is that a... telescope... on the roof? To look at the stars?" "I believe so," Mina tells her granddaughter.

The carriage crests the top of the hill.  A barn is on the hill on the opposite side of the building. Two other structures are near the building, one being a twenty-by-fifteen foot storage shed with the barn-style doors open to reveal it filled with barrels, buckets, shovels, several wheelbarrow, mallets, poles and ropes. Leaning against the back wall is a group of eight bicycles, each with large front wheels and small rear wheels. Hanging on hooks on the wall above the bicycles Benjamin Trout also catches a glance of a pair of unicycles, a mode of transportation he is quite proficient with. 

Grinning with what his comrades are beginning to recognize as his trademark mirth, Fish asks Mina, "Will I be sleeping the in barn again, m'lady?" He feigns a small frown, lip trembling. Smiling back she says, "I'm sure James has something more suitable for you. But depending upon your antics you might still wind up in the barn at some point." "Not if she values the sanctity of her sheep." whispers George to Ruby causeing her to snort as she tried to suppress her laugh. Ruby giggled, "George Eastman!" she admonished him but squeezed his hand. "I think I have been a bad influence on you!" 

The other structure is a Native American style-building that is oval shaped being fifteen-feet-long and eight-feet-wide with a curved roof. The walls are made of deerskin. Five feet in front of the building is a stone fireplace with an iron cauldron handing above it on a tripod. Towards the southeastern rear of the hillside plateau is a small corral and adjacent twenty-by-thirty foot single-story unpainted barn of new construction with a pitched roof.

The thing that mars the possible beauty of this plantation-like setting is the total lack of a well-manicured lawn. There is no grass at all on the plateau, just plain dirt and gravel interspersed with several more of the two-foot-wide stone pathways.  The ugliest and most prominent feature on the lawn are the dozens of large holes and dirt mounts dug throughout the hillsides and the plateau, some with posts and roped off areas around the holes. This destruction makes this plot of land surrounding the mansion to more closely resemble the craters of the moon rather than a fine southern plantation. 

As the carriage passes them by, Thomas examines the holes with great interest.   Poking his head out the window of the slowing coach the half-ogre states, "Parker, you do keep your cards close to your vest. I am most intrigued by the work that you've been doing here, and simply cannot wait to hear about it!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nine, “James’s Associates” September 1st, 1882, 4:00 P.M.*

A trio of individuals is sitting upon two of the several porch swings and they stand as the carriage approaches up the drive.  Two are dark-haired human males dressed in suits, dress shirts, ties and hats. One appears to be a thin man with a short beard and mustache who appears to be in his late thirties or early forties. Lawrence, Mina, Roy and Thomas recognize him as their old friend Solomon Star, a man with great entrepreneural vision.  The other man looks to be a few years older, slightly plump, with eyeglasses and a salt-and-pepper mid-length beard and a receding hairline. He is not known to anybody upon the coach except for the Parkers. 

The third person is an attractive female elf who is the human equivalent of mid-thirties. She has long black hair tied back with a white-and-tan bow. She is attired in leather sandals, tan cotton pants, a leather belt with several belt pouches handing from it, a short-sleeved white cotton shirt and a buckskin vest. For jewelry she has bracelets on both wrists, both silver with small stone inlayed, a ring on her right hand, and a silver necklace with a locket. Mina smiles and waves at her friend. Although the elvan woman was never a member of the Civil War team Lawrence, Roy and Thomas have each met this member of the former Wampanoag tribe on several previous occasions. 

The carriage comes to a stop in the driveway before the front porch steps as the trio descend and James Parker assists his wife down. Mina immediately rushes up to the elvan woman and they give each other a big hug. Mina asks her “Have you been keeping our James out of trouble Alsoomse?” “As if anybody could!” the elvan woman replies. 

Ruby hopped over the others to get out of the coach after her grandmother. She stood behind her patiently, smoothing down the wrinkles on her travel dress while the woman and her grandmother greeted each other. They must be good friends to greet each other this way, Ruby mused. Once her grandmother stepped back, Ruby extended her hand and smiled. "Ruby West, it's a pleasure to meet you." 

The elvan woman smiles and says, "And it is a pleasure to finally meet you as well. Mina's letters said that you two looked a lot alike, I see that is definitely the case. You are the spitting image of her when she was your age." "You knew my grandmother when she was my age? I'd love to hear all about that," Ruby laughed. "I've always wondered if I was much like her."

Alsoomse says, "We'll have plenty of time later to discuss it in detail. The short version is that I first met her back in the 1820's shortly after she, James and each of their mates returned from Egypt. The four of them were guests at mine and my husband's home on the island of Martha's Vineyard for the better part of a year."  Ruby's eyes widen. "I would LOVE to hear those stories. I hope to get to Egypt myself one day too. Maybe I'll get in the same trouble as Nana did," she winked at her grandmother. 

Mina turns to the group and says, “This is Alsoomse, she is originally from Plymouth, Massachusetts. As a girl she witnessed the Pilgrims landing at Plymouth Rock and attened the First Thanksgiving.”   James walks over and affectionately wraps his arm around the elvan woman while saying, “She has spent most of the last two centuries researching the history and culture of the various tribes of Native Americans Elves. Her work on this project has been of vital importance. She is also a linguistic expert, with resources at hand regarding nearly all of the languages of the world.” 

James next introduces the man with the eyeglasses saying “This is Doctor Pedro Luiz Napoleao Chernoviz. He is a world renowned physician, scientific writer and publisher of medical texts. For the last forty years his ‘Prescription Vademecum and Medical Guide’ has been the worldwide standard for the mixing of medical elixers just as his two-volume ‘Popular Medicine and Complementary Sciences Dictionary for Family Use’ is regarded as the world’s best medical guide for non-physicans. His books are also works of art, with the beautiful illustrations and high-quality engravings.” 

James adds “Doctor Chernoviz was originally from Poland and earned his medical degree from the University of Warsaw. For the last fifty years his residency has alternated between France and Brazil.” “And since April, the United States,” the Doctor adds. James says, “Yes, in fact it was Luiz here who first brought the archeological site to my attention and the two of us concocted together this idea of the AGELESS Corporation.” The Doctor shakes the hands of each person and says, “Please call me Luiz.” He has a rich baratone voice and voice that gives no hint at all of a foreign accent. 

Thomas steps forward, extending his hand, to introduce himself to Dr. Chernoviz.   I am Dr. Thomas Sapathwa-Crane -- it's a pleasure to finally meet you. Dr. Chernoviz. Your works are a treasured part of my library collection back in Bermuda." He replies, "A pleasure to meet you as well, James has spoken quite highly of you. And please, call me Luiz." 

James then introduces the third man as “And this is Solomon Star. Like Lawrence, Mina, Roy and Thomas, Sol was also a participant with my special team back during the War of Succession. He is an entrepreneur and has spent the last six-years up in that mining boom town of Deadwood, South Dakota. He now co-owns a chain of retail stores throughout the whole Dakota Territories. We are very fortunate that I was able to persuade him to come and help us get this business venture off the ground.” 

"Mr. Star," Abigail said, extending a hand, "Living in Deadwood is taking your life in your hands. I hope our times here are just as exciting if a bit less dangerous."  He replies, "Deadwood has calmed over the years, when I first got there it was rather wild. My business partner and best friend became Deadwood's Law Enforcement Officer, after which things became much safer for the both of us. As for here, I'll make no promises. James Aloisio Parker and danger often go hand-in-hand."

Nanuet finds himself staring at Alsoomse and turns away in hopes that she doesn't notice. He takes a moment to gather himself before shaking hands with all three of the people who were introduced. He is warmly greeted by all three. When he is still meeting Alsoomse she gestures towards the still-invisible Maska and says with a smile, "I've always liked canines. Would you please introduce me to your companion?" Nanuet looks in the direction that she gestures, then looks back at Alsoomse, then repeats the gesture. He stammers a bit and says "Oh, uh sure. Perhaps a little later when things are settled down, not so many new folks around all at once. Her name's Maska"

Roy heads straight to Alsoomse and takes her hand, kissing it on top. "A pleasure to see you, Alsoomse, if I may be so bold." She lifts him up in the air and gives him a kiss on the cheek saying, "Welcome Roy, I think you'll like it here." As she puts Roy back down, he turns to everyone else. "Any of you ****ers try that and I'll kill you." Roy's face is beet red and it's obvious he was highly embarassed by the gesture. "If you can reach that high!" teases Fish. 

He smoothes out his clothes and extends his hand to Solomon. "Good to see you again, sir. I trust all it well on the home front?" Sol says, "Oh, you heard about that then? Well, yes, the trial stretched on for six whole months but at least I was acquitted." "As I assumed you would be," Roy says with a nod. He holds his hand out to the doctor. "Good to meet you, sir." The man returns a firm handshake and says, "The pleasure is all mine, and please, call me Luiz." 

Ruby asks Alsoomse, "Is your husband here too?"  She replies, "No, I am afraid that he passed away twelve years ago." "Oh I am sorry," Ruby blushed, embarrassed. "Well, I hope you will tell some stories of him too, I'd like to hear about him. And I look forward to getting to know you too. Now, is this were we're staying? I'd love to see the inside of this gorgeous house! That porch looks perfect for a swing and a glass of bourbon to end an evening." 

Roy lets his head hang. "'Twas a great shame when he died." His head then came up with a sly smile. "But I will do my best to comfort you in your time of need, Alsoomse."    She smiles at Roy and says, "Thank you my friend, but my time of need was seven to twelve years ago as I observed a five-year mourning period after he was gone. He lived to a very old age for a human and our marriage lasted for more than a century. I have many fond memories as well as a wonderful daughter, grandson, great-grandson and great-granddaughter. And I now have a new and exciting job as the Secretary of the AGELESS Corporation to keep me busy." "Well then, by all means, tell me all about it..." he says as he offers her his arm and escorts her into the mansion. 

James suggests that they head inside and leads them up to the porch. The front entrance consists of a pair of five-foot wide wooden doors with frosted glass windows and elaborate gold knobs and doorknockers. The north wall of the building continues for twenty-five feet to the left of the doors and fifteen feet to the right, so when adding in the additional ten-feet of porch also to the right the doors are exactly centered. Above the door is another white-and-red TIMUCUAN CONSERVANCY sign, with the exact same wording as the larger sign out by the main gate. 

James and Solomon each open a door in unison and gesture for the party to enter. The room is a vast main lobby/living room, twenty-feet long north-to-south and thirty-feet-wide east-to-west. The room has a pair of fine leather couches with a matching loveseat and six matching chairs. The walls are paneled with a mahogany wood with matching mahogany coffee tables and end tables near the other furnishings. The room has a high ceiling eighteen-feet up as this room occupies this space in both the first and second floors. An elaborate chandelier hangs from the center of the ceiling and illuminates the room. 

The front doors are on the north wall of the room five feet in from the northeast corner. Five feet west of the main doors is a staircase that goes up a few steps to a landing in the northwest corner of the room then continues up along the western wall to a door to the second floor. There are exterior windows along the staircase but the drapes are currently drawn. In the space beneath the staircase is a wooden saloon-type bar with a hinged opening along the south wall and behind the bar is are multiple shelves of glasses of various sizes and assorted bottles of liquors. On the side wall of the staircase is an elaborate carved sign that reads: 

*Adventurers Guild of Exemplary and Legendary Explorers, Scientists and Scholars*

The south wall has one door five feet in from the side wall below the staircase, which James gestures to and says, “That door leads to the side hallway, with a door out to the side porch. The hallway also has a pair of water closets in case any of you should need to use one after the long journey here.”

Next on the south wall is a pair of hinged swinging double doors five to eleven feet further east, then northwest chimney. Each of the four chimneys are five feet square but angled diagonal rather than parallel the house, thus two of the four sides of this chimney point into the room. There are metal grates along the chimney throughout the eighteen foot length to the ceiling to heat the room when needed. One side of the northeast chimney also points into the room in the corner, with a four-foot-wide door between the two chimneys on the south wall. 

The east wall runs seventeen feet from the chimney to the north wall. Along these walls are two doors. The door closest to the north wall has a metal plaque that reads:

*AGELESS Corporation Chairman
Doctor Pedro Luiz Napoleao Chernoviz*

The other door has a metal plaque that reads:

*AGELESS Corporation President & Vice President
James A. Parker & Wilamina H. Parker *

Sol heads behind the bar and asks, "Would anybody care for a drink?" Fish gestures, "Yes please! Can you mix a Bourbon Street? I find that I'm longing for a bit of New Orleans." He casts a sly glance at Wilamina. "Three fingers of your best whiskey, chased with a little amaretto, over ice, wedge of lemon."  Drink in hand, Ben makes his way to one of the couches.

"That sounds excellent, I'll have the same Mr. Star. A bit of home," Abby said in her thick accent. "I thought I would miss New Orleans here in Florida, but looking around this place I think I'm going to be too fascinated to be homesick. Beside being entertained by my new companions." 

Roy does his best (worst) Southern accent. "Why ah do believe that, when in Florida, we should do as the Floridians do. Ah would like a mint julip, if you please sir. And for you madam?" he asks of Alsoomse. Sol says, "I know what she drinks." Moments later Sol hands Roy a silver platter with his mint julip and a glass of what looks like iced tea. "  

Ruby says, I'll have some tea too, thank you Sol.” He asks, "Regular or Alsoomse blend?" "Um... I'll try Alsoomse's blend I guess, wouldn't want to insult the host," Ruby grinned.  Ruby comments, “This place must be new, when was it built?"   He replies, "We started early last month, we finished it on Tuesday."  She says, "Looks like you got this house done just in time to fill it with people, but that sure seems fast to get this big house out."  She says, "Well, I can't wait to see the rest of the house."

Sol replies, "I hired lots of builders, money wasn't an object, time was more important to our benefactor." He hands her the iced tea and says, "You many want to be seated before you sip it, the effect can be a bit disorienting to those who haven't tried it before."    "Oh really?" Ruby says curiously, looking into the cup. "It can't be stronger than whiskey!" She takes a seat at the bar, "Cheers!" and takes a big sip of the tea. 

Across the room, the gnome brings the platter back to their chairs.  "Tea?" Roy asks Alsoomse. "You're not going soft on me, are you girlie?" She smiles and says, "Not exactly, it is my own special blend. A mix of chamomile, spearmint, birchroot and Elixer of Sense Heightening, with two spoonfuls of honey to sweeten it."   Roy replies, "Sense heightening, huh? Sounds..... interesting." 

Unlike most iced teas, which are made from Oriental black tea, this one tastes like a cross between mint and honey. Ruby takes several sips before she starts to feel different. The room suddenly becomes much brighter and the voices of the others in the room become much louder. She then begins to pick up variety of smells that she identifies as....the leather furniture....fresh paint.....body odors. Looking at her companions new details stick out, not just seeing their faces but the length of fresh beard growth and the pores of their skin. 

She takes another sip and can now clearly differentiate other ingredients, also tasting chamomile and a birch taste like that from birch beer. The ice cubes in the glass seem to be much, much colder than they were a minute ago. 
Alsoomse approaches her and says, "Perhaps I should take that and get you something else? "Oh no... I love it...," Ruby said with wide eyes, still taking in her surroundings. "It's so... different. How long does this last? Does it get... more... than this?" 

Alsoomsee says, "Here, let me at least take it back to the bar and dilute it somewhat for you. There's a bit too much Elixer of Sense Heightening in that glass for somebody who has never had it before. Sol should have known better." "Alright, I trust your judgment." She hands the elf back the glass, practically hearing the drops of condensation falling from it as she did, the mint still tangy on her tongue. George wasn't too near to her yet she very keenly smelled him close by and she looked to him, the corner of her mouth upturning at her favorite scent in the world. "That's some GOOD tea!" 

Furrowing his brows with almost burlesque concern, Fish speaks quietly to his shapely companion, "Miss Ruby, you're drooling!" He dabs at the corner of his own mouth to indicate where she is salivating. "Stop yelling, I HEAR YOU!" Ruby said in her own raised voice. She used her tongue to slowly lick her lips, they even tasted a little salty from the hello kisses on the cheeks she had given out not too long ago. "Better?" she asked him with a mischievous grin. 

"Why, Miss Ruby," Roy continued in his bad Southern accent. "I do believe you've caught tha vapahs!"   She replies, "The what? I don't speak Japanese Roy." "You know, the vapors." Abby produced a fan from some unseen pocket, fanned her face dramatically and sank gracefully into a chair as if she felt faint. "Alas, I left my smellin' salts at home," she laughed. 

Nanuet had followed the others into the house and slowly takes in the details of the room. When Sol offers drinks he walks towards the bar and says "Your finest whiskey please good sir." He takes the drink and takes a generous sip. He hears the conversation concerning Ruby and the tea and makes his way towards her slowly, keeping an eye on her to make sure she's okay. 

George walks up to the bar asks Sol for a scotch and intercepts the new, diluted tea from Alsoomse and offers his arm to Ruby. "Come my dear let me rescue you from this roy-bald conversation" say George smiling at his pun as he leads Ruby over to the love seat where they sit closely, enjoying their drinks. 

Lawrence gets a glass of scotch from the bar. He casually watches the group, noting how they act with each other. He slaps Sol on the back, "How have you been? So, Deadwood, huh? Where have I heard that name before?"  Sol answers, "Probably because that's where Wild Bill Hickock got himself killed."   Lawrence snaps his fingers, "That must be it. A damn shame. But when you're number's up, it's up. Anyway, I hear you're quite the businessman."   

Hardin takes the introductions in stride, gauging the meddle of each as he shakes hands and looks each person full in the face. His gaze isn't challenging, merely inquisitive. At Sol's mention of Hickok, he perks up.  "So, Mr. Solomon, where you there when Wild Bill was killed and can you shed any light on what really happened? Most of what I have heard is innuendo and rumor. Mr. Hickok and I became acquainted in Abilene and I considered him a...friend. Did they do justice to that McCall bast...er, fellow? Terrible thing for a gunfighter to go down from a bullet in the back..."  Hardin keeps his gaze on Sol, but his thoughts seem far away. 

Solomon Star replies, "I was in town at the time but not in the saloon. I didn't really know him very well, having just been in town a short while myself. Near as I can tell the newspaper accounts were rather accurate. My business partner Seth Bullock knew him better. And Mr. Hickok and I did have a few other mutual friends." 

Lawrence bows to the female elf saying, "And Alsoomse. You look as lovely as ever. I bet your new job as secretary keeps you busy."   She smiles and says, "It has so far Lawrence, especially during the summer when this entire hill was crawling with teenage children. While I did enjoy playing 'mother' it is nice to be in the company of just adults again." "That's a nice thing. Sometimes youth rubs off on a person. I promise we won't be nearly as much trouble," Lawrence says with a wink.

James says, “Sol, why don’t you give all of our newcomers a tour of the house and they can each select their bedrooms." Sitting on the love seat with Ruby, George finishes his scotch and sets the glass down. "I suppose then James that you will make us all wait until after dinner for your reasoning for assembling such distinguished company here?" asks George.  

James replies, "Oh no, we'll be having company for dinner who shouldn't know of our secrets. I also have some research to do with items and information that have only now arrived with some of you. We will be going over the project in detail tomorrow after lunch, although I imagine that you'll get an idea of some of it from Sol's tour." 

Sol replies, "Okay everybody, last call for drinks, we'll start the tour in ten minutes."  Lawrence tells the elvan woman, "Looks like we'll have to catch up later. It is good to see you again, Alsoomse." He makes an exaggerated motion to check his pocket watch and shouts to Sol. "It's not even evening and you're cutting us off? That's not good for business." He walks to the bar and says, "I'll have another scotch, if you please. It's pretty good, single malt?" 

Roy holds up his glass, now only containing ice, and shakes it at Sol. "Boy, ah say boy, ah believe ah need a refill. And make it a little strongah this time, if you weel."  Fish jests, "Sol, he'd like a maraschino cherry with it too -- with a little pink parasol, if you have one." Between the bourbon shared in the coach, and the double he just downed, Fish is feeling his liquor. He doesn't disguise this innuendo about cherries and Ruby nearly so well.    Sol actually does, so is able to accommodate Fish's request for Roy's order. Sol then asks Fish "Would you care for one as well?" 

Ruby finishes her tea quickly, by the time her cup is empty her face is flush. With her senses on overdrive, it's hard to keep still. Her eyes dart around to catch every light and her ears perk up at every noise. She could even feel the humidity in the air, every tiny drop of water on her skin.   "Oh, I LOVE cherries, can I get one too?" She hops up from the couch and bounces over to the bar, where Sol laughs and hands her a bowl of cherries.

Ruby could not believe the vibrant red color or the luscious smell coming from that bowl. She drew a cherry to her full lips and popped it in her waiting mouth. She closed her eyes, savoring the most delicious and tasty cherry she had ever had.   "Oh my gods, I am in heaven." She slumped against the bar with a huge grin. "And I don't want to share these! Alsoomse, that tea is so fabulous!!"  She finished the small bowl of fruit. "Now THAT was a tasty snack.” 

Thomas kept mostly to himself at the gathering of old friends, engaging in light conversation or banter as the circumstance arose, declining Sol's offer of awareness enhancement potions or the like, preferring to keep British custom of having tea only in the late afternoon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ten, “Touring the First Floor” September 1st, 1882, 4:30 P.M.*

Ruby asks cheerfully, “Shall we go see our rooms?"    James looks towards Mina and says, "All except for Mina that is, we already know where her bedroom is and I can show her around the house later. For now I wouldn't mind some alone time with my lovely young bride. I think a bicycle ride down to Chicopit Bay sounds in order.”   “And where is that darling?” Mina asks. He replies, “Around a mile-and-a-half to the southeast. The way there is one of the many stone bicycle paths that the Academy students built on the property. Much easier to ride on the stones than the sandy soil, plus it gave us something to do with all of the rocks that we kept digging up.” 

Alsoomse finishes her drink and says, “While you do that I’ll go put away the carriage and tend to the horses.” "I prefer to stay outdoors if that's alright with you so I won't be needing a room. Alsoomse if you wouldn't mind the company I'll assist you with the carriage and the horses." She replies, "Certainly Nanuet, I would welcome the company."   The head outside and instead of climbing up to drive the carriage she goes to the front and leads the first pair of horses from the front yoke. Fish calls out under his breath, impishly, "That first mare likes carrots!" 

Luiz also stands and says, “And I will go and pay a visit to the Delroy-Kingsley family to check on how tonight’s dinner is coming along.” James laughs and says to the Doctor, “Or rather, you'll go check on Jasper and Jemima’s daughter Antoinette.”   Luiz's face takes on a shocked expression and he answers, “James, How could you ever think such a thing? You know that I’m happily married to my darling wife Julie." James replies, "Your darling wife Julie, who currently resides in Paris, France you mean?" Luiz counters, "Absence makes the heart grow fonder. And I am also old enough to be young Toni’s grandfather! We’re just good friends.” “If you say so,” James chuckles. 

After Sol hands Lawrence his drink he exits the bar and says, “We might as well start the tour right here with the Chairman’s Office.”   He opens the door to the ten-by-twenty foot room with an eight-foot high roof. It has two large windows on the wall by the porch and another large window on the eastern wall. Between the windows are short bookcases filled with books. In the far corner is a closed roll-top desk. The most prominent feature in the room are a pair of long and deep wooden file cabinets along the south wall, each seven-feet-long, five-feet high and four feet deep. 

Near the door is a small desk with a pair of chairs, one on each side of the desk. On the north wall between the two large windows is a framed portrait of the Doctor with his wife and six adult children. On the wall near the desk are several framed certificates in the languages of French, Polish and Portuguese. The only document in English is a license to practice medicine issued by the State of Florida. Fish scans the room for entrances and exits. It's not as though he's casing the joint -- it's force of habit, kinda like how that cowboy fella looks someone up and down every time he meets 'em for the first time.

Sol says, “This is our first of many hidden secrets, our secret hospital. You’ll want to step clear of the filing cabinets.” He goes over to the desk and fiddles with an inkwell made into the desk. As he does so across the room the two apparently hollow file cabinet facades begin to rotate forward and down into the floor and away from the wall, pivoting on an axis built into each cabinet side. The back of the cabinet that had been against the wall therefore pivots upward, now becoming the top. They both eventually come to rest at a ninety-degree angle from where they had been with both having now transformed into state-of-the-art stainless steel medical operating tables. Sol next goes to the roll top desk and inserts a key, turning it clockwise. The desktop rolls up and the lower drawer extend, revealing themselves to contain several dozen metal medical instruments, rolls of gauze, and close to one-hundred elixir bottles. 

Sol states, “Luiz is one of the very best physicians on the planet and you won’t find better equipment than what you see right here. Alsoomse is also a very skilled nurse, experienced with healing magics from several cultures. No matter how serious any injuries that members of our team might sustain, if we can successfully get the wounded back to this room alive, then I would conjecture there is a 99.99% percent probability that our medical staff will be able to save them. That is also why we his office is here in this corner room with the wide windows, as he prefers direct sunlight to operate by than artificial."     

George, always interested in light and lighting then asks "If the good doctor prefers natural light so much, why have north facing windows? Surely a southern exposure would provide more direct light all day." Sol says, "We thought of that, but needed the southern section of the building for another purpose. This works as we also have special reflectors that can attach to the porch railings to reflect light inwards as necessary."   George says, "I would be most interested in seeing those after the main tour Sol." says George muttering about wavelengths and refractive indices.   
Ruby says, "Injuries? Have their been a lot of injuries?" Sol replies, "There may be in the future, better to be safe than sorry"   Sol resets the medical tables back to their file cabinet form and they exit the room. 

Continuing the tour, the next room is the President and Vice President’s Office.   It is also ten-by-twenty feet with windows on the east wall and a vented chimney in the southwest corner. The room has a plush red carpet is furnished with two large desks each with nice leather chairs. Three other leather chairs are also within the room. Mounted on the wall to the left of the is a metal shield that has fancy navy blue and red heraldry with a white sword painted in the middle. Painted around the edge are the Latin words “Magnus Imperium Maximus Officium” 

Several paintings line the south wall, the most prominent being a four-by-seven foot painting in an elaborate gold leaf frame. The painting is of seven well-dressed men standing beneath a banner that reads “Massachusetts Abolitionist Society”. The clothing styles of the men indicate that it was painted some time in the mid-to-late 1850’s. The man in the center is a younger James A. Parker. 

Abigail recognizes two of the others as the authors John Greenleaf Whittier and Ralph Waldo Emerson. Ruby and George both recognize a man in the painting as somebody who they met during earlier this summer. He is a young Frederick Seagram, the father of Ruby’s best friend Katherine Seagram Kale.    Thomas, Lawrence and Roy are personally acquainted with all seven men in the portrait, the other three being John Albian Andrew who was the Governor of Massachusetts during the Civil War and the five-years that proceeded it; William Phillips, a prominent Boston attorney; and William Lloyd Garrison, also from James’s home town of Newburyport, who published an anti-slavery newspaper called The Liberator. 

Thomas took in the sights of the house and facilities, amazed by the solid craftsmanship and detail obvious in their construction, impressed at the rapidity with which the structures had been built on the grounds. And once again, he thought to himself, Parker is one of the most resourceful and capable men he's ever had the pleasure to meet, and to work so closely with. Thomas only hoped that he'd be able to make contribution to the efforts to come that would be truly worthy of the trust and respect Parker gave him.  Stirring from his reverie, he followed the others on their tour through the house. 

Continuing south, Sol opens and leads the group through the lobby doorway between the two fireplaces on the south wall. This leads to a north-to-south hallway eight-feet-wide and twenty-five-feet long with three doors along the east wall to the left, one door in the center of the west wall to the right and a pair of double doors at the end to the south. 

The first door to the left has a plaque similar to the previous two offices, this one reading: 
AGELESS Corporation Secretary
Alsoomse da Rosa 

Sol opens the door to another ten-by-twenty foot room with a large window on the east wall. The room has a simple desk, just one chair, and various mats and pillows on the floor. The south wall is lined with filled bookcases. The north wall has several dozen shelves containing various Native American items. The room smells of incense. The chimney in the northwest corner of the room doesn’t have heating grates but instead is open, with a small fireplace built into it. On a shelf near the fireplace are cast iron pots and pans. 

Abby took a deep breath of the incense as they entered the room. With a faraway look she said only, "This room smells of home."  The particular scent wasn't familiar, nor were the items, but the feeling of the room... Suddenly she was a tiny girl again, in her nanny's rooms where there were all sorts of items that seemed spooky to a child. Exotic scents floated to her nose and the glitter of magic, things her mother and father couldn't see, floated with them. Beautiful Suzanne's rooms; she with the skin the color of creamed coffee, the lilting voice and comforting arms. She missed her father who had passed on, loved her mother, but only for Suzanne was she homesick. 

There is a painting on the wall between the chimney and door. It is a portrait of three people with a seascape behind them. One is Alsoomse when she was the human equivalent of late teens or early twenties. Next to her is an olive-skinned human male with curly dark hair who is dressed as a fisherman. They are holding together between them a half-elvan toddler-aged girl who bears a resemblance to them both. 

Ruby exclaims, "Awww, Sol, is that Alsoomse's daughter? She is so cute! Is her daughter here too?" Sol replies, "No, Natalia lives at her home up in Massachusetts, on the island of Martha's Vineyard. That's where this portrait was painted, around one-hundred-and-forty years ago. The only relative of Alsoome's who is currently in Florida is her Grandson." 

Continuing the tour, they return to the hallway and approach the final door on the left from the hallway has a sign that reads:
AGELESS Corporation Treasurer
Solomon Star 

Sol says, “This is my office, come on it.” The room is the same ten-by-twenty foot size as the previous three, again with a window on the east wall. It has very little open space to walk, with two desks, three chairs and four tables, each piled with various papers, charts and books. The walls have several framed newspaper stories, most about the ‘Bullock & Star Retail Stores’. The room has a doorway on the south wall near the east-facing window. 

Sol points to the door and says, “That will be your office Attorney Hardin, as we will probably be working closely together.” The door to that office is opened to reveal a ten-by-fifteen foot room, with longer section parallel the east wall with two windows. The room is currently furnished with a desk, two chairs and two wooden filing cabinets. There is a door on the opposite wall. Fish peeks in to see if there's a spittoon installed therein for the Texan.  Ruby inquires, "Mr. Hardin, what is your role in our party, if I might ask?"    “Attorney,” is his response. 

Returning again to the main hallway he brings them to the final door on the left. It has a plaque reading:
AGELESS Corporation 
Photographic Laboratory 

Solomon opens the door to reveal a windowless interior room that is also ten-by-fifteen feet in size. The only other door is to the south wall. It has various shelves, cabinets and sinks. Benjamin thinks to himself, "I bet there's some silver in there!" 

George Eastman is impressed by seeing that the room is stocked with all of the latest equipment for the development of film, many being from his own company but also a few things made by his competitors, some items of which he had heard of but had not actually seen until this very moment. Sol references to the chimney in the southwest corner and says, “That grate has special vents to allow you to regulate the level of light or heat to radiate from it so that you can keep this room as hot, cold or dark as you need it to be.” Very nice Mr. Star" says George admiring the space.

Ruby rolled her eyes just a little. "Oh no, I've lost him. George that is, he'll always be in here!" Then she smiled. "Hopefully he'll have something great to photograph. Looks like you've got all the best stuff here for him to work with though."  George smiles at Ruby "Well Constance, this is why James brought me down here. But I promise to not live here. Or better yet , you can assist me in the lab here" says George with a smile. The look on Ruby's face could peel paint off the walls. And George had to laugh "No, of course not." laughed George. "But I will make time for us my dear, have no worries." 

Lawrence says, "I take it by your wife's comments that you're in the photography business? I've seen Mr. Brady's fine work documenting the War of Rebellion." George looks at Lawrence "I......dabble a bit in photography, yes Mr. Cantrell." says George with a wry smile.   "And Mr. Brady was a pioneer in his work, an inspiration to the art of photography. It is a shame though that he has fallen on hard times." says George wistfully. Lawrence replies, "That is too bad. His pictures helped bring the war to the general public. Someone should do something for him."

Sol heads away from the double-doors on the end and towards the center door on the western wall. He opens it and leads them into a good-sized kitchen, fifteen-foot-square. Two large ice chests are to the left of the door on the south wall. Wood stoves line the east wall of the room, vented to both of the chimney sides. The chimney also has open doors on both sides into this room revealing bread ovens. The west wall is lined mostly with cabinets. In the center of the room is a table with a butcher-block top. A sink with a hand pump is in the southwest corner. A dumbwaiter is also on the west wall. 

Sol says, “We have an arrangement with the Delroy-Kingsley family where they cook and share one meal a day with us. During the summer that was always the noon meal, as the student archeology teams therefore didn’t have to stop at mid-day to prepare anything. Ever since the students left we’ve varied which meal it is. Today they’ll be joining us for our evening meal. They always cook extra, which goes into the iceboxes, so there is usually something that can be heated up for the other meals. Of course, if any of you actually wish to cook that would also be appreciated.”

"I can cook!" offers Fish cheerfully. "I did so often enough, preparing meals for the big top gang."   He shakes out his shoulders and rolls his head. "Mr. Solomon, is there a high ropes course or some-such here on the grounds? I need to stretch a bit. There's no rush. I'm just curious." Sol smiles and says, "No, nothing of that sort, although we have plenty of land if you wish to build it. We actually own around three square miles of land here."   Fish grins, "Nah, that won't be necessary -- if y'all don't mind my using the second-floor porch railings as balance beams, the peak of the roof as a catwalk, and the south trellis as rigging!" 

Sol points to the north wall door and says that goes back into the lobby. He opens the door on the west wall, to the side hallway, which is ten feet across to the porch door and a five foot wide corridor going north for fifteen feet to the lobby door, with the two water closet doors on the left of this corridor. 

They exit the kitchen from the southern door and enter the main dining room, which is twenty-foot-square. It has three round tables with white-and-red tablecloths on each. The tables each have seven chairs around them with place settings at all twenty-one chairs. A lazy-Susan with various spices and condiments is in the center of each table. An unlit chandelier is in the center of the room. The east wall has large picture windows, the drapes being drawn to show the porch and let in light. China cabinets are along the south wall. 

"This is nice," Ruby comments. "Who does the shopping?" Sol replies, "Until today, primarily me. I've work retail stores most of my life so know prices and merchandise. I get the basics from the Mill Cove store on the daily mail runs. Around once a week I also make a trip into the city, and would welcome assistance with that run. Going to the city for shopping is actually a rather leisurely activity when you use the larger sailboat to travel there and back." 

She states, "Oh, I love shopping, any kind. I can help you out with that. And I would love to see the city - Jacksonville is it?" Sol says, "Yes, the city your train arrived at. It currently has a population of 14,500, which means that there are plenty of stores." "Excellent!", she answers. 

They exit the dining room in a door on the west wall near the fireplace in the southwest corner. This leads to a small ten-by-seven foot hallway that is immediately south of the first central hallway, with the double doors to that other hallway on the north wall. This hall also has a water closet. There is a door to the right which Sol says leads down to the basement, where they will light the fires for all of the chimneys during the winter months. He adds, "And by next summer we hope to also have installed a cooling mechanism that will circulate cold air using the same chimney and ventilation system.” 

A pair of large double doors are on the south wall of this hallway. These doors have more than one lock on them. The left door of these double doors has a plaque reading:
AGELESS Corporation
Transportation and Logistics Office 

Fish discreetly sizes up the locks -- through sheer force of habit!   Ruby also stares at the locks curiously to determine how complicated would they be to get open.   As someone who once tried to break out of the inside of a bank vault, this wasn't too complicated, though she wouldn't doubt magic was involved. She asks, "What's in the transportation office so valuable that needs multiple locks?" 

Sol unlocks the doors and leads the group through. Inside is a vast windowless room, running twenty feet north-to-south and the full fifty-foot east-to-west width of the building. In the center of the south wall is a staircase running up to a doorway to the second floor. Both southern fireplaces are half within this room on the northern wall. Doors along the northern wall east of the fireplaces lead to the photography lab and Attorney’s Office. A set of thick double-doors that open into the room are along the back southern wall near the southeast corner. It is currently bolted shut and blocked with an iron bar. Fish sizes up those doors too, for good measure.

The room has a single-story for the eastern thirty feet, but in the western twenty-foot-square section there is an eighteen foot high ceiling comprising the first and second floors. On the north wall next to the chimney at the beginning of this section is a ladder mounted to the wall that leads up to a catwalk balcony on the northwestern corner of the room. The single-story section of the room has several large filing cabinets.. Signs above each pair of cabinets read “The Frolic”, The Heidi”, “The Isabella”, and “The Magnificence.” Those who have known James Parker for decades recognize the latter as the name of his own three-masted sailing ship. Two desks and five chairs also fill that section of the room.    

Lawrence asks, "Are those ship logs, Sol? I recognize The Magnificence. It looks like James has been quite busy." Sol replies, "The cabinets will hold the logs. The company is new so, we're on our initial voyages right now. The Parker family is renting The Magnificence to the AGELESS Corporation for the indefinite future. She's an old ship but has been well maintained and is very swift on the high seas."   Lawrence states, "I know that ship well. Old Boss Tweed thought he could get away from us. But the old girl got us to Spain in record time. Let's hope these other ships serve as well."

The most impressive item in the room is a huge fourteen-by-eighteen-foot table in the center of the two-story part of the room and up against the eastern wall, with just a few feet of walking space around both sides to the north and south of the table.  The table itself has painted upon its entire top a detailed map of the Atlantic Ocean, showing the Atlantic coasts of North America, South America, Africa and Europe. Eight red two-inch diameter stars mark the map. There is a brass plaque next to each star naming its location. 

North America has stars marked upon “Newburyport, Massachusetts”, “New York, New York” and “Jacksonville, Florida”. South America has a single star marked on “Rio de Janeiro, Brazil”. Africa has a pair of stars, one towards Africa’s southwest coast marked “Luanda, Portuguese West Africa/Angola” and another on the northwest coast marked “Bissau, Portuguese Guinea”. Europe has a single star marking “Lisbon, Portugal”. The remaining star is at an island chain several hundred miles west of Europe and marked “Ponta Delgada, Azore Islands”. 

Also on the map are four model ships cast in metal, each four inches long and each with a wooden toothpick sticking up and flying a full-colored one-by-two-thirds inch cloth flag .   A three-masted sailing ship model with a United States flag is at the Newburyport location. The other three models are all two-masted paddlewheel freighters. One has a United States flag and is currently southeast of Cuba and pointed towards Jacksonville. Another has a Peruvian flag and is sailing across the south Atlantic between Bissau and Rio de Janeiro. The other has the flag of Switzerland and is at the Lisbon location. 

A rack with several long pointer sticks is mounted along the north wall, apparently used to move the ship models across the board. Ruby stepped into the room and curiously approached the table. She ran her hand across the painted on map as she gazed upon it. "Oh, the world is big," she said in awe. Her eyes flitted from area to area, her imagination running wild in her head.   "This is a beautiful map. Does it have something to do with our little adventure?" She couldn't quite contain her excitement at the possibility of going somewhere more exotic than Florida. 

Sol replies, "It does indeed. This map illustrates the commercial side of the business, which will fund the academic exploration side. You see here the eight ports of the AGELESS corporation and the tracking of our vessels when in port or at sea.   The manager at each shipping location is responsible for lining up commercial shipments, with the focus on agricultural products of the indigenous populations, dealing directly with the people at the lowest level whereever possible. For example, once this Jacksonville location is fully established we hope to purchase citrus and rice directly from the underprivileged humans and ogres who grow them rather than rich intermediaries and plantation owners. We also plan to purchase alligator-skin products from the Siminole elves further south." 

Ruby paused only briefly, the word business immediately bored her.  She says, "Oh that's right, Nana mentioned that briefly. Smart to set up business to fund the fun stuff." Abigail nodded, listening with interest. "Sound plan. Not only does it make sure that the right people are getting paid for their labor, it also lowers the corporation's costs by cutting out the middleman . This map and set-up is amazing, but it does seem a bit... over the top for just tracking business. I'd guess it's also used to keep track of the more adventurous side of this corporation."   Sol replies, "James will explain the details of the adventuring side of the business tomorrow and some of this will make more sense then. But think of it this way, we have now established a legitimate means to explain any travel being done by any of you between these four continents."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eleven, “The Upper Floors” September 1st, 1882, 4:30 P.M.*

Outside, Nanuet follows Alsoomse’s lead and brings the next pair of horses right behind Alsoomse. "So you had a human husband? I too spent time with a human lover although we've parted ways since. It's difficult, the whole aging thing. I never got past it I guess." 

She replies, "I was fortunate, as my husband descended from a long line of Portuguese wizards and druids, who had access to a rare life enhancing magic. As a result my human husband lived to the age of one-hundred-seventy-two. My daughter, grandson and great-grandson have also used the same form of magic. My great-granddaughter has refused but she still inherits some of the benefit from her father. So my relatives of part-human blood will still be long lived compared to most."

She pauses and then says, "Do not tell the others, but James plans to offer the same magic to all of you here who are of full or part human blood. It would not work for either you or Roy, so for the two of you he will offer the option of using the magic on somebody of your choice at a time in the future. Perhaps your human lover could be the one that you select?" 

Nanuet replies, "That is a generous offer, but not a decision I can make for her. It has been quite some time since I have last seen her and last I knew she has gone to California seeking her place in this world. I can't say I fully agree of the use of magic to extend one's life, mostly because I am ignorant about it. I can see how it would be tempting though, especially when it concerns one that you love dearly." 

Meanwhile, Alsoomse and Nanuet guide the carriage into the barn and unhitch the horse. Alsoomse then faces the carriage and casts a spell. Naneut sees what looks like thin waves of light radiate out from her fingertips and through the air, surrounding the carriage. There is a creaking sound and the body of the coach then appears to sink an inch or two lower to the ground and thin puffs of dust quickly push out from the wheels and then dissipate.   

He asks, "What exactly what that Alsoomse? Arcane magics?" She says, "Yes, I am versed in both arcane and earth magics. What I was doing just now was deactivating magical devices on each of the coach wheels. The sandy soil of this region makes vehicle travel harder, so pulling this large coach with all of the passengers and luggage would have been a burden on the animals as well as taking twice as long for the trip. These arcane items reduced the overall weight of the coach and contents by seventy-five percent."   He replies, "Impressive, your knowledge in both arcane and earth magics" Nanuet says while he continues his work on the horses. "I have been learning divine magic but only have begun relatively recently."

She has him help her with the six horses, first grooming them and then bringing each to a stall where food and water await. She says that the students gave each a Timucua name, which she then used a Speak with Animal spell to explain to each horse.   She says, "The gelding that is the lead horse is named Yobo, which means 'stone' as it is the cornerstone of the team. It's mare counterpart at the front is Becha which means 'tomorrow', as she is always trying to get ahead of where she should be. The middle two horses are a stallion and mare who are a mated pair, named Biro and Nia which are the Timucuan words for 'man' and 'woman'. The final mare is named Ela, which means 'sun' as she enjoys running around in the sunlight. The last is a gelding that is named Ocho which means 'behind' as it is always the straggler of the group." 

Nanuet listens to Alsoomse explain the names of each of the horses and then uses each of the animals names as he tends to them. "Magnificent animals, and well cared for. Is this usually something you do or has this become your task since the students departed?" She says, "I have always loved horses, tending them is not a task it is a pleasure. We have riding horses here as well." Once the six horses are attended to, Alsoomse has Nanuet help her with a bale of hay, which they then bring outside corral with four other horses. They all hurry over and begin to eat. 

She tells him “The silver quarterhorse is mine, she is named Sooleawa which translates as ‘Silver’ in my native Algonquin tongue. She is not comfortable with any rider except for myself.   The dark brown thoroughbred is Mina’s horse, James had her brought here a month ago and he has been riding her around since, giving her time to get used to the trails and climate. I originally found her out not far from near where you are from, in the Arizona Territory. He had originally been raised by the Navajo and is named Nizhoni which is the Navajo word for ‘beautiful’. Mini only rides her occasionally, so doesn’t mind others using her as well. 

The other two horses were purchased here in Florida for the students to ride and will be available for any of you to use.” She points to a brown and white one saying, “The painted stallion was rather spirited at first but we’ve had a number of long conversations and he now knows my expectations and rises to meet them. I have named him Ahote, which means ‘Restless One’ in the language of the Hopi centaur tribes. The appaloosa mare is named Peta, which in the language of the Blackfoot tribe means ‘Golden Eagle’. 

He says, "You'll have to teach me your ways of communicating with the animals. I have a bond with Maska but have little experience with other animals, though I would certainly like to learn. It seems you also have a lot of experience dealing with other tribes, that too is something I would like to become involved with.” She says, "Learning the history and culture of the elvan people has been my lifelong project. I attended the Great Conclave of the elvan people with the Algonquin in both 1759 and 1835."

He states, “There is little of my tribe left so I feel I may be in a good spot to work as an ambassador of sorts amongst the various tribes remaining. I saw a structure that looked like it was Elven in nature on the way to the house is that yours or are there other elves living on the grounds?"   She states, "That was my home here for the past summer, the students lived outside in canvas tents and I wanted to be near them. But they are gone now and I plan to move into the fine house that Luiz, James and Sol have constructed. You are welcome to live in it if you would like." "That is very kind of you and at least for now I think I will take you up on your offer."

Back in the Transportation and Logistics room Ruby says, "Hey, are we getting to see our rooms soon?" Sol states “Yes, we have now seen all of the first floor." He gestures towards the stairs and says "This is one of the other main staircases up to the second floor. From the second floor up until the roof the staircases are all along the central hallway. The four bedrooms on the second floor have been designated for corporate officers and our attorney. The remainder of you will reside in bedrooms on the two upper floors. 

Each bedroom is spacious, varying from 350 to 450 square feet in size, although the angled roof on the two upper floors gives them the illusion of being smaller. Each pair of bedrooms has a shared bathroom with a sink, water closet and bathtub. There is also an adjoining door between each pair of rooms, so please give some thought as to which person you wish to be roomed beside. 

All rooms are currently furnished with a bed, wardrobe closet, dresser, corner table and chair. The furniture is new and unfinished, so we can paint or stain them to your specific desires. We can also order any additional furniture that you may want.”   Ruby exclaims, "Bathtubs! I love it! And really? Anyway we want to decorate it and furnish it? That's... fabulous. I feel spoiled already. It sure seems like you plan on us staying here a while. Is there a um, room for George?" "There is a room for each of you," Sol replies.   Hearing Ruby speak of bathing, Fish continues to keep his sordid thoughts to himself.


Abigail says, "As I'm the only unattached lady, I guess I'll have to trust one of you gentlemen to be in the next room. Just remember whoever you are, sharing a bathroom with a woman might make you wish you'd chosen a different room," she laughed. Sol replies, "Actually no Abigail, there is one other unattached lady. Alsoomse hasn't chosen a room yet, having been living outside in her elvan lodge. With all of the items that she's collected she has already outgrown both it and her office so has been thinking of taking an upper room as well. She could room opposite the room of your choosing."

They climb up the stairs to the second floor as Sol unlocked the door at the top and opens it. They enter a room that is thirty feet on the south wall, twenty-feet north to south on the west wall, ten feet on the north and the remaining wall running diagonally from southeast chimney to the southeast corner.   The room is a scientific laboratory, with a door on the north between the chimneys. It has the latest equipment used by the top Universities. One shelf has what look to be wooden and metal Timucuan artifacts. Bookcases in the room have books focused on both General Science as well as the specific subjects of Anthropology and Archeology. 

Trout saunters over to the shelf, and surveys the items. He thinks to himself, "What's this little gimcrack I'm holding for Lady Wilamina really worth?" He concludes that the items here appear to be of the standard clay pottery and stone arrow tips commonly associated with ancient Native American elvan villages, while the other items he's seen are heavier stone objects with runes carved into them. 

Sol leads them through the door between the two southern chimneys and into a second floor hallway, seven feet wide and running the full thirty-five feet to the other pair of chimneys where it then branches off to both the east and west to form a ‘T’ shape. Towards the opposite end of the hallway is a staircase up is along the east wall. The hallway also has a water closet. 

He points to a door on the east wall near the chimney and says, “This will be your room Attorney Hardin. My room is the next one. We will be sharing a bathroom in between.” He does not open the door, instead leading the group further down the second floor hallway.   The eastern end of ‘T’ top is a five-by-eight foot alcove with the base of the staircase up on the south side and doors on the east and north sides. Sol says that the eastern door is to the Parker’s room and the northern door is to Doctor Chernotz’s room. The western is a five-by-eight-foot alcove ending in a door. 

Ruby noted where Nana's room was located, hoping to stay somewhat close to her when it came time to choose rooms. As they continued to walk Ruby commented to George, "Since they gave you your own room we'll have to make sure it's across from mine. You never know when there might be a midnight emergency," she laughed. "Or moving furniture around, I'm already getting ideas for decorating."   

Sol opens the door to an eight-by-fifteen foot hallway with a window on the east wall and doors both north and south of the window. Sol tells them that opposite the northern door is the staircase down to the lobby.   Ruby asks, "Hey Sol, what kind of stuff is there to do at night around here?" 

"Reading," he states as he opens the south door up to a large room, twenty-by-twenty-seven feet in size. It is elaborately-furnished room with floor to ceiling bookcases along all of the walls except for the three windows on the west wall and one section of the south wall that has a filled liquor cabinet. Half of the bookcases are filled, and there are several stepstools to assist in getting to books on higher shelves. A dumbwaiter down to the kitchen is along the center of the northern wall. The other three corners of the room each have a plush chair. In the center of the room is a long rectangular cherry wood table. The table has fourteen chairs, two on each end and five on each longer side. 

"Reading?" Ruby laughed before seeing the serious look on Sol's face. "Reading? Really? Well... I am sure THAT will be exciting." She kept the rest of those thoughts to herself. 

Sol states, “This is the library and main conference room. We will be meeting here tomorrow after lunch to discuss all of the details of this project, including salaries and benefits, and determine then if you either wish to actually join our Guild or if you would prefer to remain as an occasional consultant and guest.” Lawrence rubs his hands together and says, "Excellent. Then we can get down to brass tacks."   “Free food is always good, my man," Fish quips, "but count me in: no discussion is necessary!" He shifts his weight from one foot to the other excitedly.

They return to the central hallway and now take the stairs up to the third floor. It reaches a landing in the center, with the staircase then continuing to the fourth floor. Sol says that the only rooms on this floor are the six bedrooms. 
Immediately east of the landing are two doors, which Sol opens. Each is a large bedroom, with a wall between the two doors running to the eastern side of the building. There is a large dormer window fifteen feet wide with a flat roof, the rest of the room with the upward slanted roof. The side walls of each room run diagonal from the chimney to ten feet before the corner where the bathroom doors are located. Each diagonal wall also has a door to another room. 

This view from the southeastern room shows a distant Bay a few miles which Sol says is where James and Mina were riding their bicycles to. The view from the northeastern room looks out upon the eastern shore of the Saint John’s river leading to the peninsula and Bay. "Oh!" Ruby headed to the window, opening it wide and leaning out, straining to see if she spots her grandmother and her husband riding their bikes. "This is a beautiful view, you can see a lot from here." Sol replies "And even more from the rooms on the fourth floor."

They head out into the central hallways, which also has a hall water closet, and head to the southern door between the two south chimneys. He opens the door which reveals walls running diagonally from each chimney to the southwest corner of the building and most of the way to the southeast corner, the room thereby occupying nearly all of the south wall. From the large dormer and picture window is a spectacular view of the distant countryside as well as the horse corral beside the barn. 

There are two doors on the southeastern wall, one of which is opens to the southeastern room that they had just viewed and the other to the ten-foot-square bathroom in the southeastern corner of the building that is shared by these two rooms.   Ruby asks, "These are very nice, you were right. The bathrooms alone are worth a room here! Do you expect that we, or the people who join the corporation, will be here long periods of time?" 

Sol says, "That's somewhat up to you. I believe that James was talking about the Exploring side of the business taking on projects that are a few weeks in duration then taking a month or so off between assignments. Not everybody would be needed for every assignment also, it would depend what the specific project and what skills were needed. Ruby replies, "I suppose we'll have to wait until tomorrow and what our jobs will be to figure that out. I don't think George can be away from work too long. And eventually we'll be getting married," she grinned. 

They exit this room and go to the opposite end to a room between the two northern chimneys. This room is identical in size to the one they just saw on the southern wall, with this one sharing the corner bathroom with the northeastern room. This room has an excellent view of the river, front yard and dock with the three boats. 

Sol says, "Let's look at the last two bedrooms on this floor." There are two doors on the hallway western wall, each near the northwest or southwest chimney. Sol unlocks the northwestern door, opening into the northwest bedroom. It is similar in size to the one opposite on the northwest except for the bathroom is not in the corner but rather on the central wall between this room and the southwest room. The western view from here is of the road they arrived on, with Mill Cove in the distance. 

Sol leads them to this room’s bathroom, which extends out from the wall opposite the central hallway, with the adjoining door between the two rooms further west along the slanted roof. They enter room which is eight-by-twelve feet in size. Sol says, “Each of the shared bathrooms is approximately one-hundred square feet in size, but this is the only one with a mostly flat instead of slanted ceiling due to the roof. James was thinking that you therefore might prefer one of these two rooms Thomas due to your height. He also had the largest tub installed here with you in mind.” 

The tub is porcelain with iron footings. There is a drain plug in the bottom. At one end of the tub mounted on a box-like platform is a hand pump. Sol says, “All of the bathrooms have pumps identical to this. A person not knowing the special tricks of these pumps would have to hand pump cold water one gallon at a time. However, let me show you the trick.”

He reaches down towards the pump mountings, which have four bolts on each side. He says, “First you need to lift the hand pump into the up position.” He raises the pump, leaving it up. He they says, “The control mechanism is built into the four bolts on the northern side. Once the pump is up just place your fingers over the front two bolts.” He demonstrates, as while his hand covers those bolts water pours from the pump on its own. When he lifts his hand the water stops. He says, “That’s the cold water.” 

He then places his hand over the middle two bolts and the water resumes again, Sol saying, “This is an even mix of hot and cold water.” He then moves his hands to only cover the back two bolts and the water pouring out now has steam coming from it. Sol states, “And this is the hot water.”

They exit the door on the opposite side of the bathroom into the remaining room on the southwest side. The view from the window here also shows the distant Mill Cove, as well as a closer view of the barn and horse corral. He leads them out the door to the hallway and to the staircase up.   Thomas opts to remain behind and start to unpack in his chosen room. 

The fourth floor consists of four bedrooms, each running from a corner of the building to the central hallway. The angled roof is closer in on this level and Thomas has to stoop a bit inside of the rooms to keep from bumping his head when away from the flat-roofed dormer sections, which on this level are ten-feet wide rather than fifteen. The northern and eastern rooms share a bathroom and the southern and western rooms share a bathroom. The view from the windows in each of these rooms is similar to that from the third floor, although from here you can see further in each direction. 

Ruby says, “George and I will take two of the first connected bedrooms we saw downstairs, if that is alright with everyone.”     John says, "I am fine with any of the accommodations...they are a far sight better than my last."
A wry smile follows. " Abigail says, “I think they're just trying to lull us into a false sense of security. The accommodations when we travel won't be nearly so nice.  I'd like one of these rooms up on the third or forth floor overlooking the water. A little exercise never hurt anyone and I like to be up high." 

Sol says, "Okay, that works. On the third floor Abigail can take the north room facing the river, Alsoomse can take the northeastern room, Ruby can take the southeastern room and George can take the southern room. That would leave either of the western facing rooms on that floor, with the bigger bathroom, for Thomas." 

"I'd like a room on the fourth floor," says Fish, still grinning. "It'll give me easier access to the roof!"   Sol states, "Speaking of which, let's go take a look." From the central hallway they climb up to the roof level. It is ten feet wide and thirty-five feet long with the chimneys in all four corners and an iron gate in between that has been painted brick red. Four telescopes, similar to those used on ships, that are mounted in the center of each of the four gates. Each is on a swivel base. In the very center of the roof is a much larger telescope, similar to those that astronomers used at observatories. It is pointed skyward, with a padded chair mounted beneath for a viewer to sit almost horizontally to the roof when looking up. 

Ruby's mouth dropped open at the sight of the telescopes and stayed that way for quite some time. "Stars...," she said dreamily to herself, enthralled as she moves to one of the telescopes to inspect it, trying to see if she can figure it out.   Sol replies, "Oh yeah, I guess there is another thing to do around here at night. James spends a lot of time up here looking at the stars. He said that both of his grandfathers taught him about the night skies. They were both seafarers. His paternal grandfather captained a great sailing ship in the 18th century. His maternal grandfather worked on a whaling ship captained by James's father."   She exclaims, "Oh, I hope James will teach me too, I have always adored the stars! It's really wonderful up here, I'm going to be here a lot I think." She whispered to him and grinned, "If you ever can't find me, look here." 

Lawrence says to Sol, "I'd like a room with plenty of natural light. Something on the southern side, if there's one left. These aging eyes prefer it to lamplight." Sol says, "Okay then, why don't you room adjacent to Thomas then, him in the northwest room and you in the southwest room. That'll fill the third floor, so you'll have your choice up on the fourth Roy, either east sharing a bathroom with Fish, or you could take north or west by yourself for the time being."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twelve, “The Delroy-Kingsley Family” September 1st, 1882, 5:30 P.M.*

Looking down towards the north they see Luiz returning to the house along with two of the three men, the human and the ogre, who had been busy painting the building down by the docks. Up on the roof, Sol suggests that they head downstairs for the others to meet the men who Luiz has brought up to the house. "Oh, who are they?" Ruby asks.    

Sol replies, "The Delroy-Kingsley family. They've lived on this land since shortly after the war but didn't own it. When we bought the place they assumed that we'd kick them off, but James told them they were welcome to stay. They were a big help with the construction of this house and the outbuildings so James decided to build them a new house at the same time. Jemima is also the best cook you'll find around these parts, they provide us with one big meal a day."  She replies, "Excellent! Let's go meet them." 

Fish intends to be the first in the party on the ground to meet the groundskeepers. He takes a running leap off the telescope perch, tucks and tumbles to grab hold of the third-floor ledge, tucks and leaps to the second floor porch railing, runs along its top edge to the side of the house facing their approach, then slides down a rainspout to land nimbly upon the ground. You'd have to have been looking closely to see him just catch his balance as he plants his feet.   He throws up his arm triumphantly, "Ta da!"

Thomas, unpacking his carpetbag in his room, hears a "thump" followed by another "thump", sees a blur in the corner of his eye that may or may not have been Fish run past his window, followed by silence, and a rather loud "TA-DA!" from below.  He looks up, an eyebrow raised quizzically, ponders for a second, smiles and shakes his head, and continues to unpack his things. 

As Fish jumped Abby rushed to the edge of the perch to watch him nimbly tumble to the ground. From far above her can hear her applaud him and she calls down, "I'd have cracked my head open trying something like that, but it sure gets you to the ground fast!"   She turned to the others still on the perch and grinned, "Who wants to bet her first learned that to sneak into places she ought not to be?" 

"Indeed, Ms. Abby...I think I will rely on the stairs for my transportation down."Hardin looks down at Fish and shakes his head.   "What would your mother think if she saw you do that?" Ruby laughed as Ben did his stunt off the roof, amazed at either his bravery or foolishness. Ruby took George's hand as they walked downstairs. 

Seeing Mr. Trout’s landing Nanuet says to his elvan companion, "Ahh, I think we're wanted back in the house." Nanuet offers his arm to Alsoomse. "Shall we?" 

Luiz introduces the human in his mid-forties as Jasper Delroy. While from a distance the other man had appeared to be an ogre in his twenties but up close he appears to also have some human blood as well, although the ogre side is clearly the more dominant aspect of his heritage. Luiz introduces him as Obadiah Kingsley, “You can call me Obie”, is says in a low gutteral voice.   Luiz says, “The rest of Jasper’s family will be along in around a half-hour with supper for us all. In the meanwhile, these two have come to help carry your luggage upstairs to your rooms.” 

James and Wilamina return, riding their bicyles along the stone path. Wilamina calls over to Fish, "Most impressive Benjamin, I was not aware that our ride back was also going to include entertainment."   They store the bicycles in the storage building and head up to the house. Luiz says, “Dinner will be in less than an hour if you wish to freshen up first.” James says, “I don’t see any carriages so I gather that our guests haven’t arrived.” Luiz says, “Well, you did tell Sheriff Holtzburn that it was at 6:00 P.M. From what I’ve seen is always exactly on time.” Sol interjects, “Yes, but I’ve also heard that his wife Gerta is habitually early. So they could arrive at any time now.” 

"Lady Wilamina?" asks Fish quietly, stepping alongside her as they head up the front steps to the porch, "I have two questions: may I leave your package in my room?" he asks, patting his duffle, and then adds somewhat sheepishly, "and what if a fella has no duds appropriate to a formal dinner?"    She tells him, "You can put it in my room or yours and tonight's dinner is informal. As for the ball Monday, we can purchase you something in Jacksonville that day." 

Once she was downstairs Ruby bounced over to her grandmother. "Nana, I picked out a room kinda near yours, one floor up. They're pretty big rooms and I can't wait to decorate it. How was your bike ride?" Mina replies, "It was wonderful, after all of the sitting on trains and coaches it was nice to get some exercise for a change. It was nice to have some alone time too. James says that the students have set out these stone bicycle paths throughout the entire estate, so there will lots of future opportunities for riding." 

Ruby replies, "Well, I will certainly take advantage of that, I love to explore. How should we dress for dinner? Do I need an evening gown?" James laughs and says, "No, it will be informal. Save the gown for Monday night when we go into the city for the ball." Ruby clapped her hands together, "Oh I had forgotten about that already!” 

"What's this about a ball? Shame I have nothing appropriate to wear." Nanuet says as he walks up the group, feigning disappointment. James replies, "The ball is being thrown by a fraternal order of Jacksonville's society and business leaders. The have been anxious to get msyelf and Doctor Chernoitz to join them. We can discuss it in more detail as we get closer to Monday." 

"Ha Nanuet, think you would get out of the dance that easily? I am certain someone would have something for you to wear." Ruby leaned in closer and with a grin on her face whispered to Nanuet. "Besides, who will take that nice, pretty elven woman if you do not?" Nanuet's face turns crimson as Ruby whispers in his ear. His eyes look down before looking back at Alsoomse and then back at Ruby. "She uh... well I... I am sure... I mean I guess I can find something to wear if I have to. I bet there is a lot to do between now and then though, we shouldn't worry about that right now." "Who's worried?" Ruby laughed, and kissed her friend on the cheek. "It will be a fabulous time, I am certain." 

Ruby says, Alright, I'm going to go freshen up for dinner now that our bags are upstairs.” As she walked to the stairs she stopped at Mr. Trout. "Your little acrobatics show was quite impressive Fish." She gave him a wink then headed up the stairs. 

Three individuals head up the road from the house down by the river. One is a male half-ogre who is the human equivalent of early-to-mid-thirties. He is leading a mule that is pulling a small cart. Walking alongside the cart is a female half-ogre the human equivalent of around fifty. Beside her is the tall carmel-skinned statuesque beauty that they saw earlier when they arrived. Both women are wearing colorful floral-print sundresses. The man has on polished shoes, dark cotton pants, a white cotton shirt and a necktie.

When they arrive Luiz introduces the man as Enoch Kingsley, the older woman as Jemima Kingsley and the younger woman as Antoinette Delroy. The three of them remove several metal and ceramic containers with handles from the cart. "Nice to meet you all," Ruby commented, "We've heard so much about you...r cooking! I hope James wasn't exaggerating, I'm starving!" 

The meal consists of the barbecue chicken, salad greens in an oil sauce, corn on the cob, honey-baked yams, and fresh wheat bread. "I'm going to grab a quick drink before dinner then." She headed to the bar. 

Lawrence unpacks his suitcases into the dresser of his room. He absently whistles while he does so. Next he unlocks his satchel and places the contents on the desk. He checks through the various pens, inks and papers to make sure they survived the trip. Satisfied, he repacks the case and locks it. He dresses for dinner in a suit a couple years out of style before heading downstairs for supper. 

Hardin quickly and efficiently unpacks his larger bag, taking out the crisp new suit he purchased in Tallahassee before getting on the train. He turns the suitcoat inside out and then opens the smaller valise and pulls out some soft calfskin, a small pair of shears, several large sewing needles and some sturdy thread. With practiced ease, he sets to work.

Five minutes prior to the start of dinner, he stands before the mirror in his room, new coat on and stares intently at his own reflection. His knees flex slightly and his hands blur. A split second later, both Colts are aimed at an imaginary foe's midsection. Hardin grins and holsters the brace in their newly-sewn homes.  The left hammer catches a bit and he frowns."Guess that one will have to wait until after dinner..."   He picks up the new matching bowler-style derby and places it with a jaunty angle before heading out the door. 
Fish slides into his room and tucks the duffle under his bed, after pulling out the ascot (a gift from Lydia, his paramour from the circus). He takes a moment to rig a simple "trap" along the duffle's fastenings: if triggered, it will let him know that someone fussed with the bag.

He steps up to the washbowl on the bureau and splashes some water on his face, drags his fingers through his hair, and then inspects himself in the mirror as he ties on the ascot with a rakish flair. He frowns, to look at his road clothes: a little threadbare and far from nifty clean. Then he shrugs, thinking to himself, "I am who I am!" He gives himself a wink, fills his flask with the remainder of the fine bourbon he shared with Roy while in the coach, and heads downstairs.

Thomas dresses for dinner: a charcoal-grey double-breasted linen suit, with a crimson red cravat. Folding his spectacles into his pocket, and tucking a white silk handkerchief into the left breast pocket, he goes downstairs to the dining room, effusively greeting all who are there.   Despite his reserve, he can't help but be struck by the beauty and grace of the woman introduced to him as Antoinette Delroy. He takes her hand into his, and in an unusual (for Thomas) gesture, he kisses her hand, saying "I am most pleased to make your acquaintance, Miss Delroy."   "As I am to meet you Doctor Crane. James and Solomon have both spoken very highly of you," she states in a well articulated Southern accent.  

Since no one was manning the bar, Ruby felt right at home slipping behind the counter and making her own drink. She pondered taking some more of Alsoomse's special tea but opted for lemonade instead. She poured one for George too and returned to the dining room.

It is almost 6:00 and the Sheriff and his wife still have not arrived. James announces that he and Mina will be sharing a table with their nearly tardy guests and asks that Solomon, John and Lawrence take the three remaining seats at that table.  Of the Delroy-Kingsley family, Jasper, Jemima and Obadiah sit at one table and are joined by Alsoomse, leaving three more chairs there unoccupied.   Antoinette and Enoch sit at the third table and are joined by Luiz, leaving four more chairs unoccupied. Thomas sits at the table with Antoinette, Enoch, and Luiz.  Fish wants to sit next to Roy.

Ruby and George took a seat with the Delroy-Kingsley family, leaving the seat next to Alsoomse open. When Nanuet entered the dining room she waved to him. "Over here Nanuet!" Nanuet responds immediately to Ruby's voice and heads in that direction without thinking before he sees what she has planned. He pauses for a moment, shaking his head slightly before finishing the trip across the room and seating himself in the remaining empty seat next to Alsoomse. He listens carefully to the conversation taking place regarding the possible deputizations. 

Hardin stops at the door momentarily, eyes sweeping the room and lingering on each person he doesn't know for a heartbeat or two. He is looking for a seat with a solid wall to his back. Once he spots one, he will angle toward it...pausing only to tip his hat toward the ladies.  Once at the target chair, he pulls it out a bit, puts his bowler on the cushion, smoothes back his hair and returns to the mainstream for proper introductions... 

Ruby turned back to her table mates. "This food smells fabulous, I can't wait to dig in! I've been wondering, where did you two ladies get your dresses? They look so pretty and so cool for this hot and humid weather." The older half-ogre Jemima replies "Why I made them for myself and Antoionette. The Mill Cove store has bolts of this material, I would be happy to make some for you as well.   Ruby responds,  "That would be so generous of you, thank you. I think stuffy hot corsets won't do down here, it's too warm, so a bit of new clothing would be in order. I think George should get some lighter weight suits too.  So James mentioned you've lived here a while?" 

Obadiah Kingsley says, "Yes, our Grandpa was a slave sold to the Kingsley Plantation. My mother and my Aunt Jemima were both born there."   Alsoomse says, "The Kingsley Plantation is the oldest one in the county, established in 1814. It occupies all of Fort George Island just north of the mouth of the Saint James River. It has a fastinating racial history, as Zaphaniah Kingsley's wife Anna was an African ogress who he had purchased in Cuba and then fell in love with and married. They treated their slaves far better than most slave owners. 

Problems arose in 1821 when Florida changed hands from Spanish rule to becoming part of the United States. Spain had no laws against human and ogre marriages but the United States did. So Zephaniah and Anna sold the Plantation to his nephew and moved to Haiti, where they established a new plantation. After he died in 1843 Anna and her daughters moved back here."   Jemima says, "We were always well treated so when the slaves were freed we all took on the name Kingsley as our last name. I met Jasper there." As she says that she gently pats his cheek.

He smiles and says, "In the war I was wounded and discharged at First Mannassas, lost my right leg. Limped around with just a wooden one for nearly two decades until this summer when Luiz...Doctor Chernovz built me this newfangled semi-mechanical one. Bends just like a real one and also locks in place when I need it to. Those guys are something else."   Jemima says, "Dear, you're rambling." He says, "Sorry, so I was overseer at the Plantation but got discharged for being too friendly with the workers." "Resulting in cousin Antoinette," Obadiah says. "You hush Boy," Jasper exclaims. 

Slightly embarrassed, Jemima says, "Jasper and I were married in an African ceremony at the Kingsley Plantation in Haiti. That satisfies us but is not recognized by the United States, so we're not in violation of the law. That's why I still use the name Kingsley instead of Delroy." He adds, "After I lost my job at the Plantation we moved a few miles up river to here. Never thought that anybody would actually buy this place."   

Ruby ate her food as she listened to the story. "Why is that? That you thought no one would buy this place?"   He replies, "'Cause of the plague that killed them Indians who lived here. Bad omens and such."  Ruby says, "Plague? I think James mentioned that but wasn't it a while ago?" Jasper says, "Sure, almost three hundred years ago. But ghosts are ghosts, they don't care how long it's been!"

Alsoomse says, "Yes, and if you'll stick around after dinner Jasper you'll hear my theories about how there wasn't a plague at all, so there are no ghosts."   He replies to Alsoomse, "I've heard what you said before Mrs. de Rosa, and you're probably right. Don't matter none, it's not what actually happened but what people think happened that will form the opinions. As long as folks think this here hill is haunted they'll stay away."   Ruby says, "I'm quite interested to hear all about your ghosts Alsoomse, I enjoy a good tale." 

Having left her jacket upstairs in her new room, Abigail sat down to dinner in a plain white blouse and freshened up from the long day's travel.  "Quite an ecclectic group of people the Parker's have assembled here," she said. "It must have been quite a summer for you with students all over and now us here. Are you looking forward to things settling down a bit?" she asked, looking toward the three who already lived on the land.”   Enoch Kingsley replies, "The kids were fun to have around." 

Antoinette says, "I don't mind them being gone, some of those boys were so immature. You'd have thought that they had never seen a woman before."   Luiz interjects, "Well, the Bradford Academy is a college preparation school for boys, with the exception of a rather ancient staff nurse they have no female students or faculty." She says, "Yes, but three of them had their teenage sisters along, the boys left them alone." Luiz said, "They had to, they risked expulsion otherwise, those girl's fathers sit on the Academy's Board of Directors." Antoinette says, "As does Mr. Parker." Luiz replies, "True, also keep in mind that they were just girls whereas you are a woman, there was no comparison." 

Thomas thinks to himself "Oh my word, yes, yes she is indeed." He only hoped that he'd be able to keep his composure seated at the same table with Abigail, who has always created a turmoil of feelings within him, and this new vision of beauty, Antoinette. Someday, he resolved, he'd have to get to the bottom of why women ... incredibly beautiful and intelligent women ... always discomfited him and gelded his normally robust powers of speech. Smiling to himself, Thomas began to realize that he wasn't missing his gardens back in Bermuda quite as much as he thought he might. 

Abigail says, "I attended an all women's college, so in some ways I can sympathize with those boys. Generally it was good not to have the distraction of all the flirting that would have been inevitable, but absence makes the heart grow fonder, as they say. Or in our cases, perhaps they should say forbidden fruit always tastes sweeter.  My friends there and I got into more trouble than was good for us in town looking for a little companionship." 

Luiz said, "That happened here too, two of the boys sneaked out of their tent one night and walked all the way to Mill Cove to meet up with a pair of girls they saw there. They ran into a pair of alligators instead and high tailed it back here as fast as their feet would carry them." 

Laughing Abby said, "Can't say I ever had to run from an alligator. Wells is in Aurora, New York, on the shore of Cayuga Lake. It's a small village, but there were always plenty of boys from Ledyard to be found in town. One particulary brave one once challenged me to swim in the lake with him late at night. So there I was soaking wet in my drawers in that lake. It was late spring but that water was still cold. Lucky for me he was too cold to try anything after he climbed out of that water." 

Visibly distracted, Fish stammers, "I've wrestled alligators! The Everglades show was always one of our most popular."  He glances at Abigail across the table, "Of course, I'd raised Bessie and Lychee since they were about this big..." holding up his thumb and forefinger. "Even so, a well-fed gator can grow mighty thick!" Ben draws his open hands apart from one another, as though he's cradling an abdomen.  Abby says, "I wouldn't think you could ever raise a truly tame alligator, they are what they are. It still must have been dangerous. Carnival life probably seems quite everyday to you, but I admit I'm rather fascinated."

Enoch says, "You're not likely to see many alligators, the population in and around Jacksonville has doubled in the last two years, so most of them gators have been hunted down. There's maybe just a couple hundred of them left in the swamps north of the river. Too much river traffic during the day so they stay in the swamps. But they will venture down from the swamps at night, usually after livestock from the farms. Those boys were after a farmer's daughters, well them alligators were after that same farmer's chickens." Turning to Enoch she said, "I'm glad there shouldn't be any alligators around here, although I do feel a bit bad for the poor things. They only do what comes naturally. Can't say I feel bad for those boys."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirteen, “James’s Troubles” September 1st, 1882, 6:00 P.M.*

At exactly a minute until six a carriage pulls up to the front of the house. Sol answers the door and lets in the couple just as the clock reaches 6:00 P.M. The blond haired, blue eyed muscular clean-shaven man is in his late thirties, dressed entirely in black, with suitcoat, shirt, pants and tie and a black hat on his head. His boots have a lot of wear but have been recently polished. The only thing not black are the pair of silver Colt Peacemakers on his belt and the metal star pinned to the lapel of his suit coat.

The woman accompanying him looks to be around the same age, with tan hair and blue eyes. She has an hourglass figure which is partially concealed by the unflattering black-and-hunter green long wool/cotton blend dress that she is wearing. A matching green cotton shawn is draped over her shoulders beneath a large straw hat with a black ribbon.  Sol announces them as Duval County Sheriff Rolf Heinrich Hotzbrun and his wife Gerta Hotzbrun. Sol leads him to their appointed seats. 

Luiz asks everyone to stand and says a prayer to the Greek/Roman gods. He then welcomes others to state prayers of their own faiths. Alsoomse then says a prayer to the gods of nature. Wilamina then says a prayer to the Celtic deities. Obadiah Kingsley says a prayer to the Ogre deities. Sheriff Hotzbrun then states a prayer to the Norse dieties, with emphasis on Odin, Thor and Magni. 

After the prayers, Lawrence introduces himself to the Hotzbruns. "Sheriff Hotzbrun, Mrs. Hotzbrun. I'm pleased to make your acquaintance. I'm Lawrence Cantrell. James and I go way back." The Sheriff replies in a somewhat thick Germanic accent, "Yes, he has told me some of your background. That is one of the reasons that I am here tonight."

James interjects, “Yes Lawrence, you and John have seen the Conservancy signs, which say that per the Governor’s order trespassers are subject to immediate arrest and prosecution. Well, we're located so far out of town that it would not be feasible to have to go get the lawman if we needed them, tresspassers could loot all of the archeaology site by the time we returned with the Sheriff.   So in order to make good on that threat both Sol and I have become Deputy Sheriffs for the County. Sheriff Hotzbrun and his wife are here tonight to meet the two of you and discuss the possibility of the both of you also becoming deputized.” 

Hardin can't suppress a lopsided grin at the prospect of becoming a deputy sheriff.   "Well, Mr. Parker, I have had extensive experience on several sides of the law and must admit the challenge of operating from the good sheriff's perspective is quite intriguing to me."   He leans back in his seat for a moment and then straightens, turning towards Sheriff Hotzbrun.  "So, Sheriff Hotzbrun, has there been or are you expecting much in the way of...trouble?" 

As the table begins to pass around and dish out the food he replies, "No, and I want to keep it that way. Better to have people and not need them than need them and not have then. It's a big county, 774 square miles, one fifth of that water. The county's population is around 23,000 but 14,500 of them are in Jacksonville, which has its own police force. I try to have my deputies spread out in the event that they are needed. 

I have four in the town of Baldwin, nine miles west of Jacksonville, I have another four at the coast with a pair each at the two coastal beaches, Atlantic Beach and Neptune Beach. With four here midway between Jacksonville and the coast that should help keep things covered nicely, especially since you have a coach and several boats available at your disposal." 

Lawrence says in surprise, "Me? I mean, I'm honored by the possibility, but I'm no gunfighter. I'm an artist." James interjects, "But you are also my friend and a resourceful man. That is what we may be in need of. One reason that I approached the Sheriff and Governor about protection is that I've run into a bit of trouble, unrelated to this project in Florida, but might follow us here." Hardin glances at James.   "Anything...interesting?"   His attitude is studied calm, but Lawrence notices a gleam in his eyes. 

James says "Well, it started with a book I was working on earlier this year about the history of the Whig political party that was active from 1832 to 1856 and elected two presidents, Zachary Taylor and William Henry Harrison, both of whom died in office. Harrison's Vice President John Tyler was also a Whig but split with the party after assuming the Office of the Presidency.

The subject of this book came about quite accidentally over two years ago. I was attending an auction at the New York City Offices of Sotheby’s Auction House and took a slight interest in a crate full of correspondence from the estate sale of Percival Smoot, executive assistant to John Canfield Spencer. Spencer was a New York politician back in the 1830's and 40's, born in Hudson, New York. He served as an assemblyman and state senator up in Albany but didn't hit the national front until John Tyler fired his entire Whig Cabinet and sought replacements.

Spencer served two years as Secretary of War followed by two years as Secretary of the Treasury. He was the only northerner on Tyler's cabinet and resigned near the end of Tyler's term in protest to the annexation of Texas. In my travels to China I had actually been involved in the First Opium War between Great Britain and China, which ended in 1843. In fact, it was during the voyages related to that when I first became acquainted with Roy Huggins and his family. 

But back to the story, I thought that with Spencer having been the United State's Secretary of War during those years there might be something of value about it in Smoot's Collection, possibly some correspondence to Spencer from Queen Victoria, so was willing to bid up to $ 100 for the crate, but thought it would go for much less.

Much to my surprise there was another bidder, a man from Virginia who was very interested. We got into a bidding war and my emotions came into play, with my final bid being $ 650. He outbid me at $ 700 at which point my common sense got the better of me and I dropped out. As the auctioneer pounded the gavel letting the other the other man know he won a wave of emotion crossed the man's face that appeared to be great relief. He then sat back down in his seat and appeared to fall asleep, although in actually, he died, probably of heart failure.

He had come alone to the auction and was not known by the Sotheby’s so since he hadn't paid yet the crate went to me as the second highest bidder. What followed was a two-year-long legal battle with the man's estate who wanted to take possession of it, the court holding it in the interim. I eventually won, getting the crate delivered to me in June. During the intervening two years I conducted further research on my auction rival, finding that he was a high official in the Whig Party, which prompted me to dig further. As I've collected all of this information I figure I might as well put my efforts to work and publish it."

Percy Smoot was very thorough, having kept records of everything during the thirty-two years that he was working for Spencer. I reviewed the matieral during the week after I received the crate but didn’t find anything specifically. But then my rivals uped the ante, offering $ 2,000 for the entire collection of documents. Of course, the more they push the more I want to hang on to them. 

I still refused, and they then started to threaten harm to myself, my wife and her granddaughter unless I surrendered the materials. They threated to burn down our house in New York and implied bodily harm. So I had the crate moved and locked away in safe storage. My attorneys have made it known that the collection is now sealed and stored away in a vault outside of my immediate reach, and have been stalling the other parties 

That was the same time that my friend Doctor Chernoviz wanted to get this Timucuan project going, so I shifted gears this direction. Shortly after I arrived some Pinkerton Detectives working for the other party showed up here and started to make trouble. We also had trespassers on the site, with evidence that they searched through our camp and belongings when we weren’t around. So that is why we got the Proclamation from he Governor and why Sol and I became deputized. We haven’t had any trouble since then."   Lawrence pauses for a second and replies, "OK, James. You've convinced me. You know I wouldn't let you face this a man down. I'm in."

"Pinkertons, eh...you don't say..." Hardin's voice trails off and he seems to focus on something over and to the left of James for a long moment, a hard set to his jaw. He flexes the fingers on his right hand for a moment and snaps back.
"I certainly wouldn't want anything to happen and it's better to be safe than sorry," he says in his best Texas drawl. The Sheriff says, "That's good to hear. Well Mr. Hardin, your reputation preceeds you. So tell me, what in your opinion would be the advantages and disadvantage to my making you part of my law enforcement team?   Hardin seems to jump a bit at the Sheriff's question...as if he was thinking about something else. He recovers quickly.

"Well, Sheriff, let me start with the disadvantages, if I may. It involves that reputation. While this isn't Abilene or Gonzales, there are plenty who might want to test their mettle by going up against a gun hand with my reputation and get a dime novel written about themselves. I have no intention of ending up like Bill Hickok...shot in the back while playing cards.   If trouble comes around...and Mr. Parker has already indicated it might...I will be ready and will take any steps necessary to defend Mr. or Mrs. Parker, Miss Ruby, Miss Abigail and the others.  Also, even though an extended stay in the state vacation home for reprobates and scoundrels has mellowed me some, if I am expecting trouble...I might be tempted to shoot first and ask questions later."

He pauses for a moment and looks the Sheriff dead in the eye, with no twitch or hint of his lop-sided grin.  "Now, that said, I have emerged from my confinement a reformed man...admitted to the state bar and an officer of the court. I am someone who intends to walk on the right side of the law going froward. In addition, my reputation as a fast draw and a deadly shot might also come in very handy in persuading ne'er-do-wells that surrender and avoiding gun play is in their best interests.  

I assure you that my incarceration cost me none of my skill with an iron. The guards were quite amused by my trick-draw antics and even arranged for me to fire at the prison range with some frequency...while under appropriate guard, of course.  If trouble comes this way...I will be worth any 3 or 4 deputies you could assign and you have my word that I will cause no unnecessary violence."   Hardin says the last in a very matter-of-fact voice filled with utter conviction and no hint of bragging. He glances at James and nods and then settles back in his seat to await the Sheriff's reply. 

The Sheriff smiles and says, "Well, sir, that is good enough for me. And reputation works both ways, word of you on my team also should to defuse many a situation. And while somebody trying to make a name for themself might try to call you out having another two or three deputies living in the same house should help there as well. They could arrest the person for disturbing the peace, leaving both your physical body and reputation intact."

The Sheriff turns back to Lawrence and says, "And you sir, the same question, what would be the advantages and disadvantages to my hiring you." He thinks for a minute, then says, "Well, I have a keen understanding of the criminal mind. I am very good at ferreting out information and getting in and out of places most cannot. Of course, that means I've spent a large part of my life on the other side of the fence from law enforcement. So you only have my word and that of James to vouch for me." The Sheriff tells Lawrence that James standing up for him is good enough for him. 

At the next table, seated over near two beautiful women, Fish feels more than a little nervous. He avoids meeting Antoinette's gaze -- having worked with half-ogre women under the Big Top, he knows firsthand that conventional wisdom about the strength of their passions isn't altogether unfounded. He absentmindedly rubs the scar just below the back of his collar -- a bite mark he's thrilled to have once received. His implacable grin crooks up at its left edge. As for Abigail, he's gathered from her genteel speech that she's well-educated. "She'd be slumming to spark with me!" he tells himself.

To keep himself distracted from impure thoughts, Ben reaches for the breadbasket and offers it around the table. "Marmalade, anyone?" he offers innocently, "or butter?" Handsome silver they may be, but Fish palms the butter knives not for keeps but to provide occasion for a little banter. "Did they forget to set the knives?" he asks quizzically. Luiz states, "It appears that they did. Excuse me, I will go and take care of that oversight." He stands up and heads over to one of the cabinets on the south wall. 

Fish steps up from the table and follows Luiz, joining him at the sideboard. He speaks to him in a low voice: “Dr. Chernoviz! I beg your pardon. I have the butter knives. There's so much brain power and beauty at our table, I was looking for an excuse to make conversation." Luiz retrieves the knife anyway and softly says, "Well, then, why don't we go back to the table and I will prompt you with questions regarding your past act of bravery and selflessness." 

At the first table Mina and Gerta converse about her native Austria. Gerta explains that Heinrich and his brothers were senior palace guard for the Austrian Monarchy. Following the 1866 Austria-Prussian war the German Confederation was dissolved. When the new parilament was established in 1867 they gave patronage to their own friends and all prior palace employees were dismissed. That was when they decided to relocate to the United States. 

Over at the second table Alsoomse and Obadiah get into a somewhat odd and rather animated conversation about migratory ducks. Obadiah is apparently an avid duck hunter and the marshes north of the river are a favorite location for his autumn duck blinds. Alsoomse actually has no problem with his hunting, as the birds have a sufficient population for it and the Delroy-Kingsleys use all of the duck's meat and feathers, unlike other hunters who hunt only for sport. 

At the third table Antoinette asks Abigail all about New Orleans, as she is named after Jasper's mother of French descent who lived there. Abigail glanced quickly at Dr. Crane, remembering his sensitivity on the subject of her home. But there was so much more to New Orleans than what he knew, so much more complex and beautiful. "My home... it's a complicated place. 

When the French first established the city they had a hard time getting anyone to come there, so people of all races were welcomed as they were needed. Eventually the French and Spanish intermarried with the high elves and ogres who had fled there from the Carribean. Their decendents are now called the Creole and are the undisputed leaders in the city. I have a Creole ancestor or two, but there are so many more humans in my family tree that I can hardly claim it.

But the city itself... such music and dancing you'll never see anywhere. In the French Quarter there is club after club, each offering its own brand of music, Creole, Cajun, classical, each offered with so much joy in living. That is the real hallmark of my home, looking the world in the eye and meeting it with joy despite its hardships." 

Antoinette says, "My father Jasper has said as similar things. He moved away from there at such a young age he doesn't remember much of it. My Grandmother Antoinette was born in France. She and her older brother Gaston came to the United States as young teens, to Quebec City, as indentured servants to an elderly wealthy silversmith. They had had served four of their seven years of servitude until a time when the silversmith attempted to molest her, so she and Gaston fled, eventually settling in New Orleans.

They lived there for a quarter-century, where she wed a coopershop worker named Francois Delroy, and gave birth to Jasper. But her brother Gaston got careless, and made a trip to Toronto believing the silversmith dead and his own crime of being an escaped Canadian slave long forgotten. But the man still lived and had dedicated men to locating the runaway servants. Gaston was arrested and imprisoned. He died in prison, never revealing his sister's whereabouts or new name. To further protect themselves the Delroys fled New Orleans, settling here."

Fish says to Abigail, "Miss Marsters, what's your favorite? Café Beignet has the best bourbon, but you can't beat the Tarantula on Decatur for the groove. I don't imagine you've darkened the door at One Eyed Jacks," says Fish, blushing, "the stage show is a bit risqué."

Roy opened his eyes slowly, blinking quickly. He stretched his arms over his head and made a grunting noise. "What time is it?" he thought as he reached in his pocket. When he pulled out his watch and saw the position of the hands, his eyes widened and he jumped out of bed as if he'd been shocked.

"S***! I guess my quick nap wasn't so quick." He figured by now everyone was at dinner. He made his way into the bathroom and washed up a bit, trying to get his hair to do what he wanted. He then went and laid out a nice suit and got dressed as quickly as he could.  He went down the stairs quietly, trying not bring attention to himself, and followed the crowd noise into the dining room. He ducked inside, trying to stay out of sight as much as possible, and sat down at the table next to Antoinette. He leaned over and whispered, in Orcish, "So what did I miss?"

While the dinner conversations continue Jemima goes into the kitchen and gets three hot peach cobblers from the oven, one for each table.   At the conclusion of the meal, the Delroy-Kingsley family takes the food and dishes out into the kitchen to clean up. James invites everybody else into the living room/lobby for an after dinner drink. Benjamin makes a special point of thanking the Delroy-Kingsleys.

Ruby thanks her table mates, "Dinner was very good, thank you so much for sharing dinner with us and I look forward to more of your wonderful cooking and even more pleasant company."   She takes George by the hand, leading him to one of the couches and leaves him there. "Safe my seat," she winks at him.

"No, you're right, Miss West, I'd best wait on that tipple," replies Fish, flashing a crooked grin. "Although to judge by your dexterity behind a bar, I have no doubt you'd pour it well.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fourteen, “The Timucuan People” September 1st, 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

As people are getting their drinks and becoming comforable on the couches and chairs James Parker begins with the introduction.   "We are very fortunate to have with us as a member of the Timucuan Conservancy Professor Alsoomse da Rosa. Born and raised in New England, she is a graduate of the prestigious Dartmouth College where she also has served on the faculty as well as being Co-Chairperson of the History Department. She was also intrumental in helping bring about the Supreme Court's ruling in the Dartmouth College Case of 1819, which established that private institutions of higher learning can operate free of intervention from the individual States. 

For the last seven years she has served on the faculty of Princeton University, where she was invited to teach at the invitation of it's renowned President of the past fifteen years, Doctor James McCosh. Upon the completion of her Princeton contract she has accepted the postion of Secretary for the AGELESS Corporation of New York which serves as the principal benefactor of the Timucuan Conservancy. Professor de Rosa, would you please share with us what you have learned to date about the remarkable people who preceeded us upon this location?" 

Alsoomse stands and says, "You flatter me James." Turning to the others she adds, "And what our humble host has neglected to mention is that without the ongoing support of James, as well as his father and grandfather, none of my life's accomplishments would have ever been possible. It is through the determination of the Parker family that the barriers to race and gender have been removed for me."   

James replies, "Now who is being too humble? The Parkers may have helped but it was you who stood up for yourself." He turns to the others and adds "Her Algonquin name of 'Alsoomse' translates into English as 'Indepenedent', something she has always proven herself to be."    Sol interjects with a laugh, "Well, if the mutual admiration society is now concluded can we get on with the story?" "My thoughts exactly, Mr. Solomon..." Hardin tips his hat at Alsoomse with a grin.  "Ma'am."    Ruby returns to George with two glasses of bourbon and gets comfortable.  She listens intently to Alsoomse's talk.

Alsoomse begins "The Timucua are a fastinating people and one that very little has been known of. At their height they numbered 50,000 and occupied northeast and central Florida as well as southeastern Georgia.   They are also among the few truly extinct elvan groups in North America. Whereas other tribal groups were reduced in number and relocated, the people continued their culture, language and heritage, not so with the Timucua. For all practical purposes their culture ended in the sixteenth century, just eighty-two years after their first contact with the Europeans.

One reason that the Timucuan people were different from others of the elvan race is that they isolated themselves, wanting no contact with any non-Timucuan tribes. They were also physically different than other elvan tribes, up to a foot taller in height. They wore little clothing, kept their hair up in buns atop their heads and had heavily tattooed bodies. Their language was also unlike any other elves in North America. 

For at least 3,000 years the elvan peoples from throughout North America have sent representatives from every tribe to the Great Conclave, held every seventy-five years at the intersections of the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers. These are held when the 'Great White Bird Crosses the Night Sky', which is now known as Hailey's Comet. But the Timucuan refused to attend the conclave, nor would they even allow the tribes of southern Florida to pass through their territory to travel there.

The Timucuan were not a tribe but rather a confederation of twelve semi-autonimous tribes. Each tribe had as few as one village to as many as six, each village with its own chief. There were a total of thirty-five chiefdoms. The Timucuan also did not completely share a common language either, with only around half the words being the same throughout the Timucuan region, with nine different regional dialects accounting for the other half of the vocabulary. 

The first Spaniard to land in Timucuan territory was Juan Ponce de Leon who landed at Saint Augustine, approximately thirty miles south of where we are now, in the year 1513. The next visitor to the Timucuan was Panfilo de Narvaez in 1528 along the west coast. In both cases they were welcomed with open arms as brothers and showered with gifts by the Timucuan. 

The next Spaniard was Hernando de Soto in 1539, again along the western coast but further south. He came as a conquerer seeking gold, and attacked the Timucuan villages of that region, stealing all the stored food, forcing men and boys as bearers and taking women for consorts. The Timucuan were confused by this treatment and slow to act. Two battles were fought with heavy Timucuan casualties by the time de Soto moved on. 

All three cases of contact had been between Spaniards and with four different tribes of the Timucuan. And while the Spanish had visited, they did not establish colonies here or elsewhere in their claimed land of Florida. That changed in 1565. Spain’s first colony was established at the site of Ponce de Leon's landing at Saint Augustine, which became the capital of their Spanish province with Pedro Menendez de Aviles as the Provincial Governor. 

In 1565 Menendez ordered that the Spanish establish fortresses at strategic locations and to make sure that no natives resided anywhere near these fortresses. Six of these Florida forts were established in the lands of the Timucuan, forcing out half of the twelve established Timucuan tribes in the process. On Florida’s west coast near Crystal Bay, one-hundred-twenty miles southwest of here they established the Castillo de San Lacanto, displacing the Ocale tribe. On the west coast ninety-five miles from here, near the mount of the Suwannee River, they established the Castillo de San Carlos, displacing the Utino tribe. 

Seventy-five miles to the north at the mouth of the Altamaha River in Georgia they established the Castillo de San Federica, displacing the Icafui tribe. Twenty miles north of here at the mouth of the Saint Mary’s river, which now serves as the border between Florida and Georgia, they established the Castillo de San Fernandina and displaced the Oconi tribe. Near Saint Augustine, twenty-five miles to the south they established the Castillo de San Marcos, displacing the Aquadulce tribe.   And here near the beginning of the Saint Johns River they established the Castillo de San Mateo here on this very hill, temporarily displacing the Saturiwa tribe. 

This proved to be a pivotal turning point in Timucuan culture, as all but one of these displaced tribes accepted relocation and abandonment of their cultural heritige. They began to assimilate into the cultures of either the Spanish or other elvan non-Timucuan tribes, including the Oconee tribes to the north and the Miccosukee and Creek tribes to the west. Those were among the tribes later merged in the 1700’s and relocated to south central Florida into what is now known as the Siminole tribe. 

The one exception to this cultural abandonment was the Saturiwa tribe, who refused to leave this area at the mouth of the Saint Johns River. The Saturiwa were always considered to be the elite of the Timucuan culture and this very hill that we are on now was considered sacred to their culture, a holy place. They saw the Spanish as defilers of the land. So three years later, in 1568, the Saturiwa joined forces with a French pirate named Dominique de Gorugue, and attacked the Castillo de San Mateo. They killed all of the Spanish soldiers and burned the fortress to the ground. 

The Spanish chose to not rebuild the Fort or directly engage the fanatical Saturiwa warriors. Instead they increased their naval presence along the Florida coast to deter future French incursions. Their blockade prevented the Saturiwa from using the River to reach the Atlantic. They then began a decades-long program of relocating the remaining still intact Timucuan tribes other than the Saturiwa. They moved entire tribal groups to various Spanish held Caribbean Islands, and thereby prevented the Saturiwa from being able to obtain these tribes as future allies. At their new homes these tribes abandoned what remained of their culture and adopted that of their new homes instead, assimilating into the culture.

By 1595 both disease and scarcity of supplies due to the isolation had dramatically reduced the remaining Saturiwa population. An Italian missionary of the Roman Church visited the tribe that year, and estimated there to be only between 1,000 and 1,200 remaining, with no working firearms among them and no more than 250 males of fighting age. Hearing this, the Spanish immediately assembled a military expedition to attack and destroy them. 

But when the Spanish arrived here they found that only deserted villages remained. The Saturiwa had not relocated elsewhere in Spanish lands, and it had been only two months since the Italian Priest had visited. The assumption was that a quick plague had swept through and killed them all, although no bodies were ever found.” 

Luiz stands and says, "And thus would end the tale of the Timucuan people. During the summer and with the help of the students from Bradford Academy we have conducted archeaological digs on this site, finding considerable evidence of both the Timumuan people, but also metal and bone fragments from the Spanish fortress that also briefly occupied this site. However, one mystery still remained."

In 1821 Florida changed from Spanish rule to become a Territory of the United States. A thorough survey was conducted of the population, including detail from the elves as to what tribe they belonged to. Five individuals in the Tampa area, 175 miles southwest of here, identified themselves as being Timucuan.  This was not a huge shock, for while Tampa is further south than traditional Timucuan territory it is not that far from the western coastal lands where the Ocale and Unito tibes had been. Furthermore, in the 18th century that region was heavilty settled by the tribes calling themselves Seminole, which including lineage from several former Timucuan tribes. It was just odd that they identified themselves as Timucuan rather than Seminole."

"Now that I think about it," says Fish to himself, listening intently to Alsoomse and Luiz, "that 'coin collector' that I 'did business with' in New Orleans? He may have had the only Spanish villa in the entire French Quarter!" 

Alsoomse resumes the story stating, "I took a look at those census records and came to another realization that would have been lost on others. It not only asked tribe but also principle language spoken, and these five had identified themselves as speaking Mocama. That dialect was not spoken by any of the western Timucuan tribes or any tribes who became Seminole. Only two Timucuan tribal groups spoke Mocama, the Tacatacuru tribe who lived immediately north of the Saint Johns River and the Saturiwa who resided here along the river." 

Alsoomse says, "As the census was a mere sixty-one years ago, and given the long elvan lifespan, we presumed that some or all of these five Timucuan might still be alive today. So in July we made a trip down to the Tampa area in hopes of finding them. What we found was both encouraging and discouraging, the last of them having left eighteen years ago. But we were able to find a lot about them from the Seminole who had known them. 

It seems that these five were not only Timucuan but of the Saturiwa tribe. They had lived in the Tampa area since 1595, having gone there directly from here. The accounts differ among the Seminole as to how many Timucan arrived then, some say as few as eight while others as many as twelve. What is consistent is that this small group of Saturiwa were members of two separate families, in order to enable them to still live in isolation but still perpetuate for another generation. 

These Timucuan stated that they were the very last of their tribe. They told the elves of that region of the lush fertile and well irrigated farm lands here, as well as the abundance of fish. They said that in anticipation of the Spanish attack and destruction they had hidden away their boats and farming equipment, and would provide this information to the Tampa area elves, so that they could resettle here. 

In return they asked for only three things. First, for a small section of Tampa land so that they could live quietly amongst themselves; Second, that the Spanish not be told that any Saturiwa still survived; and Third, that if any non-Spanish humans ever came looking for the Saturiwa that they were to be told where to find this handful of survivors. According to the Seminole, we are the first people to ever come asking about them. 

Hundreds of the Tampa-area elves did resettle here then, finding the boats and farm equipment where it had been hidden. Some Timucuan villages had been burned by the Spanish, but others still stood. Believing in possible bad omens left behind by the Timucuan, these elves disassembled the remaining buildings where they stood and then used them to rebuilt a new elvan village on what is now the southern riverbank opposite from downtown Jacksonville. The elvan fishermen who live and work there today are among those elves and their descendents. 

Of the five Tampa-area Timucuan from the 1821 census, two were the sole survivors of the group that had departed from here in 1595, the other three being two males and one female of the next generation. According to their Seminole neighbors, these tall elves aged at a much faster pace than is normal of elvan tribes, so by 1864 the elder two had died of old age. 

That was near the end of the Civil War, when the Confederacy was becoming desperate for soldiers, so was conscripting Indians of fighting age. The two male Timucuan were at that time in the human equivalent of their thirties so would have been considered of soldering age. They refused to fight in this ‘White Invader’s War’ as they called it. So the trio traded all of their worldly possessions for a boat. They then set sail south across the Gulf of Mexico, although the craft was insufficient for such a journey. They told the Seminole they were going away to rejoin their fellow Saturiwa, which the Seminole interpreted to mean they planned to perish upon the sea. Nothing more was ever heard of them." 

"So do YOU assume they perished at sea?" Ruby asks curiously. "Because it seems very odd that the whole tribe of people would just drift themselves off to sea to end their lives." Alsoomse replies, "We don't assume anything, that was the speculation of the Seminole. We are investigating a number of theories about what may have happened with them and hope to have some answers in the near future." 

"From your talk it sounds as if you've found all you can here? Yet you have built this grand house here and invited us all here." Ruby grinned and sat back in her seat. "There must be more to this story." Alsoomse moves closer to Ruby, so that the Sheriff and his wife are behind her, and says, "That's the extent of it for now, but we hope to find more." As she says that, instead of looking directly at Ruby her eyes dart to the side, in the direction that the visitors are sitting." 

"Ah, I'm so not good at mysteries and impatient to know the endings!" Ruby laughed, understanding the look she had been given. "Well, hopefully with all the new smart people here we'll be able to find a new clue to help solve your mystery Professor." James stands and says, "Thank you Alsoomse." She heads over to the bar to get a drink. Fish slyly inspects her carriage. He sips his bourbon.

George had been taking careful notes in his ever-present notebook and had a few questions of his own. He was about to catch Alsoomse's attention when he caught her conversation with Constance. He promptly closed his mouth, jotted a few more notes and closed his book. He then headed to the bar for a scotch. Fish watches the bookworm. He sips his bourbon.

Fish leans over towards Ruby and says, “Actually, I do find history rather fascinating. Why, just last week I acquired a handful of these..." He spreads several worn coins across the bar. "I did some business with a coin collector in New Orleans, and he had a bucket full of 'em. Jemima probably found the one I left her when she cleared my plate. If I didn't think you'd be insulted, I'd leave you a tip too!" He offers a grin that's not quite a leer.

Ruby quirked a smile. "That's entirely not necessary, we're all friends here after all. And yes, I know how to pour an absinthe, though it is really a more rare drink where I come from. I have come across them and do enjoy them myself. Perhaps in the future we can enjoy one together. As for your coins... I'm not certain who this Aviles person is, should I know?"   As they talked she poured him a bourbon then pushed the small crystal glass towards him. 

James says, "And we have one more activity to cover before calling it a night. Those of you who were at my table this evening have already heard this, but I have had some concerns about security. Towards that end our good Sheriff had deputized both myself and Mr. Star. After interviewing Misters Hardin and Cantrell he has decided to Deputize them as well."   The Sheriff stands and says, "Mr. Hardin, Mr. Cantrell, please rise, raise your right hand, and repeat after me   I, state your name, do hereby swear to uphold the laws of the County of Duval and State of Florida to the best of my ability and to carry out my duties in a thoughtful and respectful manner."   Fish carefully observes the lawman's posture. He sips his bourbon.

"I, John Wesley Hardin, do hereby swear to uphold the laws of the County of Duval and State of Florida to the best of my abilitity and to carry out my duties in a thoughtful and respectful manner."   He thinks to himself “Well that was a bit strange... “

Lawrence raises his hand and repeats, "I, Lawrence Cantrell, do hereby swear to up hold the laws of the County of Duval and State of Florida to the best of my ability and to carry out my duties in a thoughtful and respectful manner." He adds, "So help me, Zeus. Thank you sheriff, I will try not to let you down."

Following the oaths, the Sheriff pins a deputy badge upon each man and shakes their hands. The Sheriff and his wife then say goodbye to the people in the room and depart out the front door. James stands on the front porch and watches until the Sheriff's coach is out of site before coming back inside and shutting the door behind him. 

Ruby offers Hardin her hand to shake. "Congratulations Deputy Sheriff! I guess you never thought this would happen, huh?" Hardin takes Ruby's hand and shakes it, grinning foolishly. The grin grows wider and wider and then he starts laughing...just a bit at first, but that cascades into howls of unrestrained mirth. After a few moments, the gun fighter's eyes are filled with tears.  "Oh the sweet, sweet irony of all this..."  He glances over at James and shakes his head in mock disbelief. Hardin then looks at Lawrence and tips his hat.  “Deputy..."  He bursts into fresh gales of laughter and mutters, “I need a stiff drink...” Lawrence nods back solemnly before breaking into a huge grin. "The sheriff doesn't know what he's getting into."

Ruby laughed along with Hardin. "I suppose a celebration is in order tonight! Drinks on the house," she teased. "Up on the roof under the stars sounds perfect!"  James smiles and tells Hardin, “Well John, I believe in second chances and I trust you, so this should work out well for all of us. I also didn't want Sol to have to shoulder the responsibilities of security around here by himself, as I suspect that I personally may soon have my own badge taken away from me. 

Sheriff Hotzbrun is far less bigoted than most of the ‘Good Old Boy’ lawmen in most of these parts, due to his having immigrated to the United States from Austria in the years following the war. But Duval County regulations state that only humans may serve as lawmen. When the good Sheriff discovers that I am actually one-quarter elvan that may very well be the end of my brief law career." 

Ruby also congratulates Lawrence. "Have you always wanted to be a law man Mr. Cantrell?"    Nanuet listened quietly and politely to Alsoomse's talk after dinner. He made no comments but admitted silently to himself that he was fascinated with the story of the Saturiwas. He offered his congratulations to the newly deputized and then waited to see if there was an answer to Lawrence's question forthcoming. 

Lawrence says, "Please call me Lawrence, Miss West. Can I call you Ruby? To answer your question, I never imagined I would. I've usually worked on the shadier side of the street , if you catch my meaning. Came in handy during the war."

Leaning on the bar, George turns to Alsoomse, "So with company gone, what do you suppose happened to the Saturiwa? It would seem to me you are proposing that those survivors got into a boat, the though the other Siminole expected them to drown, the Saturiwa did not? So did the other Saturiwa sail away across the Gulf? And to where? Mesoamerica? An island? Or some antedeluvian remnant you have yet to mention?" asks George sipping his drink. 

She replies, "It's still too premature to say, James and Luiz have a rather outlandish theory regarding that. They still have a few things to check that Thomas, Lawrence and Benjamin will have provided, that might prove out their theory. We'll all find out the results at the meeting tomorrow afternoon."

After the sheriff and his wife leave, Lawrence asks James, "So what's the real story? You know, the one not meant for public consumption."  James says, “Several things, first of all, having several deputies here is the single best way to maintain security, and also provides legal cover in the event that we have to ever use firearms within Florida. Our jurisdiction is technically limited to only the County but the Governor’s proclamation will allow us some leeway elsewhere in the State. For that matter, even in other parts of the United States lawmen tend to be more lenient towards their colleagues, especially if we can claim that we are investigating crimes committed here. 

Another story not meant for public consumption is a continuation of the one I began at dinner regarding the Whig papers. Ruby and George had an opportunity to review the documents after they left my presence, and believe that they may have uncovered evidence of a four-decades old Presidential assassination. That is the real reason the Whigs and their descendents want those documents back."    Ruby exclaims, "Oh and those guys were nuts! They lied about our identities so they could follow us and go through our stuff and we're pretty sure they would have killed us given the opportunity! I hope we don't have to tussle with them again." 

Ruby exclaims, "James, I am just DYING to know what's going on!! I hate waiting. I guess tomorrow will be here soon enough so no point in trying to drag it out of you." James smiles and says, "Well, I'll give you a hint. Luiz and I believe that there may be a direct connection between the Timucuan people and the ancient wizard population of the long-lost Island of Atlantis. I should have a more definitive answer by tomorrow."    Thomas replies, "Most excellent -- my curiosity was definitely piqued as to the connections you might draw from the research tasks you asked me to undertake. I should be most interested to be part of the conclusion process." 

Ruby exclaims, "Atlantis? Like the fairy tales? Now that would be... neat. George will be in heaven!" Ruby sipped her bourbon and pondered this new information. "Well, tomorrow will certainly be an interesting day. I think Sol mentioned going over membership to the guild with us. Will we have time to think about our decision?" 

James looks to his colleagues and says, “Well, it appears obvious that our new arrivals are quite anxious to hear what this is all about. I had planned to wait until you were all rested from your long journeys here, but so be it. I guess that's what I get for surrounding myself with inquisitive people. Sol, please get the decanter. Luiz, the newspaper clipping please.”

Luiz heads into his office, soon returning with a large piece of newsprint. Sol goes behind the bar and returns with a decanter with a clear liquid which he places upon the coffee table in the center of the room.  Ruby states, "Well... I didn't mean to be pushy... well, okay, I guess I did," she laughed, settling back into George's arm and getting comfortable.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifteen, “The Real Story” September 1st, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

Once people are settled in James says, “Welcome. By now you have all had an opportunity to become acquainted with one another. I will still need some more time to conduct further research with items and information that Lawrence, Roy and Thomas have provided, but I can tell you some of what this is about now.   What I have to share with you will need to be in the strictest confidence. Upon the conclusion of this discussion now I will ask each of you if you wish to joint the AGELESS Corporation as a paid employee, just as I will ask you again tomorrow after you have even more details. You are under no obligation to agree to this. 

However, should you decline the offer I will ask that you consume some of this beverage,” as he raises the decanter. “It contains an Elixir of Forgetfulness. For each ounce consumed you will have no memories of the preceding hour. I will then make you an alternative employment offer. This would be to not join our group but to instead work as an occasional consultant with the Timucuan Conservancy with emphasis on the Native American aspects of this project only. If those terms are agreeable to each of you we will continue.” Abigail heaved a sigh of relief. "I'm glad to hear you say that. I was already getting a bit tired of tip-toeing around one of my talents."

Ruby asks, "Being this.... paid employee... is that a full time job?" Ruby's eyes went to George, knowing he would not want to abandon his photography business completely. If that was the case, they would need to discuss whether she would join without him, or not. James replies, "Probably not, except for the five of us who are the corporate officers. We five will need to be involved in both the commercial and scholarly exploration elements of the corporation. The remainder of you will just be needed for the scholarly side, which I envision to be occasional missions that not all of you would be needed for each time." 

"I can't imagine turning down anything having to do with Atlantis, but I assure you I understand the terms. And the need for secrecy. You are quite open about the use of a magical elixir among this group," Abigail finished. James says, "Each of you have no qualms about the use of wizard magics, that is part of why each of you were selected for this invitation. So, if any of you have objections to consuming the Elixir of Forgetfulness should you decline the offer now it the time to express that." 

"I can't imagine passing up any opportunity for knowledge and truth," Thomas replies, "and I assure you I would not be here if I did not trust you implicitly, Parker, with both my life and my soul. You have my bona fides without reservation."    Roy exclaims, "After all the shi-er-stuff we've been through together Mr. Parker, you should know I'm in whatever the mission is." 

Hearing no objections from anybody, James continues. “I have always believed in ‘hiding in plain sight’, with the best way to keep something secretive is to appear to make it public. Thus, we are set up here as a historical archaeological site with a corporate sponsor as our financial benefactor and affiliated with an institution of higher learning. However, that is just our cover story, albeit a variation on the truth. In reality, we are here for a very different archaeological mission, with a different corporate sponsor and a different educational affiliation."   Ruby prompts, "And that mission is...?" 

Lawrence leans forward in his chair and says, "Do tell, James. A bit more of the cloak-and-dagger game? It makes sense, what with you asking me here."   James continues, “Most of you know me. I am a patriotic American, as were my relatives. Captain John Parker, who led the American Militia at the first Revolutionary War battle of Lexington Green, was my cousin. My father worked with George Washington and the founding fathers to establish the Continental Navy during the American Revolution. And when I was a young man I enlisted in the United States Navy and served as an officer aboard a warship during a key battle earlier in this century. 

During the American Civil War I was again called into service. I was put in charge of forming and leading a team of undercover operatives for the United States. Our primary mission was to keep wizard magic from the Confederacy. We did this by infiltrating the south and doing whatever it took to prevent wizard magic from falling into Confederate hands. Due to the fact that we ourselves used illegal wizard magic to accomplish this my tean reported to the more expendable Postmaster General Montgomery Blair. That gave Secretary of War Stanton and President Lincoln plausible deniability in the event that we were caught. 

The Civil War team was a group of fourteen, comprised of ten men and four women. We were mostly successful in our efforts and twelve of us survived the war. Six of us assembled here today, myself, Lawrence, Roy, Sol, Thomas and Wilamina were participants in that endeavor.   Well, I am sorry to have to say this, but the world is at war again. This one, however, has been for the most part a secret war, the key governments involved not wanting to bring it to the attention of nations not already directly involved or highlight the fact that it re-ignites the conflict between wizard and clerical magics. This war is being fought on the world stage, with the prize being the very secrets of Atlantis itself. The players to date have been England, France, Spain, Portugal and the United States. 

Doctor Chernoviz and I have decided to actively engage in this conflict, and I realized that another large team would be needed. The team make-up of fourteen worked well last time, so I thought to duplicate that configuration this time. That is why you have each been asked to come here. The United States government’s role in this conflict has been defensive in nature, and they are in no way sponsoring our group’s efforts, nor do they have any actual knowledge of what we have in mind." 

Abigail interjects, "There was a story in the Times Picayune, last March I think. Does this have anything to do with that island that appeared and the British ship that found it?" Feeling somewhat left out of all this yammering about magic and geopolitics, Fish offers rather quietly, "I'm pretty good at 'finding' things..." "I have every faith in your ability to find whatever it is you're looking for," Abby teased.

Luiz says, "Yes, that is this article. As James indicated, this is about the Lost Continent of Atlantis. According to two of the three volumes written by Homer, Atlantis sank into the sea as a result of a shifting of the continental plates, which changed the entire landscape of the Atlantic Ocean. By the best scholarly accounts, this occurred approximately 2,735 years ago, plus or minus twenty years." James adds, "And that was where the sunken island remained until half-a-year ago." 

Luiz states, "This newspaper story was printed on Monday, March 13, 1882 in the New Orleans Times Picayune newspaper under the heading “Mystery at Sea”. It reads as follows:

_The British merchant ship, the S.S. Jesmond, made an unscheduled stop in its journey on its way to our city. It had departed from Messina, Sicily with a cargo of dried fruits on February 26th. When the ship reached an area 200 miles west of Madeira and 200 miles south of the Azores they noted that the ocean had become unusually muddy and that the vessel was passing through enormous shoals of dead fish. The ship's Captain David Robson then saw smoke on the horizon, which he presumed, came from another ship. 

The next day the fish shoals were even thicker and the smoke on the horizon seemed to be coming from the mountains on an island directly to the west, where, according to the charts, there was no land for thousands of miles. Captain Robson anchored offshore, worried that reefs surrounded this uncharted island. Even though the charts indicated an area depth of several thousand fathoms, the anchor hit bottom at only seven fathoms.

Robson went ashore with a landing party and found a large island with no vegetation, no trees, no sandy beaches, bare of all life. The shore they landed on was covered with volcanic debris. With no trees they could easily see a plateau beginning several miles away and smoking mountains beyond that. 

They headed toward the interior in direction of the mountains but found that progress was interrupted by a series of deep chasms. To get to the interior would have taken days. They returned to their landing point and examined a broken cliff, part of which seemed to have been split into a mass of loose gravel as if it had recently been subjected to great force. 

The sailors then found an arrowhead in the broken rock, and Captain Robson send for picks and shovels form the ship so that the crew could dig into the gravel. He and his crew soon uncovered crumbling remains of massive walls. They continued to dig near the walls for better part of two days, finding bronze swords, rings, mallets, carvings of head figures of birds and animals, and two vases or jars with fragments of bone, and one cranium.

Then they found what appeared to be a mummy enclosed in a stone case, encrusted with volcanic deposit so as to be scarcely distinguished form the rock itself. The rock sarcophagus aboard the Jesmond as dark clouds began to roll in off of the horizon, and Robson resumed his course. This reporter has examined the artifacts and they appear to be authentic. Robson's plans to donate the artifacts to the British Museum upon his return to England."_

James says, “Not only do we believe that all or part of Atlantis rose to the surface, but the leaders of the wizard-magic nations of France and Spain both believed it as well, to the point that they were willing to risk war against both England and the United States in order to obtain those artifacts."   Abigail comments, "They've taken some kind of action? It must have been incredibly circumspect."   Roy says, "We're talking about France and Spain, here. Neither country is exactly known for its patience." 

James says, "No, the actions were just not publicized. There were four attacks on American soil and one in American waters.   Upon receiving telegrams of the newspaper story the Spanish King Alfonso XII ordered Spanish warships to New Orleans to capture the British ship S.S. Jesmond. At dawn on Thursday, March 16th, in what was clearly an act of war, two squadrons Spanish soldiers boarded the docked ship, killing its crew and several New Orleans policemen. They stole the vessel and reached the Gulf of Mexico where two other Spanish warships joined them. 

On Saturday, March 18th, fifty miles south of Key West, Florida a small armada of British and United States vessels attempted to recapture the Jesmond and a battle followed. The Jesmond was sunk, as were both Spanish ships and the USS Radcliff, an American frigate. Over one hundred Spaniards drown and another sixty were taken prisoner. The combined American and British casualties were light, four dead and fifteen wounded. All three governments have kept the conflict a secret, lest the seas be filled with treasure seekers. Navy divers on the Jesmond have found no evidence of the artifacts, nor are they about the Spanish ships. The Spanish prisoners claim that there were no artifacts on board the Jesmond. 

As to where the artifacts have gone, the French Government believed them to have been removed from the Jesmond the night before the Spanish attack. They believed that the artifacts were being transported westward by train, and also committed acts of war on United States soil to try to obtain them. "Ah ha!" thinks Fish to himself, "I am good at finding things!" Should anyone glance Ben's direction at that moment, they see his grin broaden into a wide, self-satisfied smile. "Now it's all beginning to make sense!" he thinks.  "I have reason to believe that not all the artifacts left the port of New Orleans..." says Fish out loud. 

Lawrence asks, "Fish, how do you know that?"  Thomas looks up, surprised, and then smiles as he considers how Fish might know. "Oh ho, Fish! By all means, do tell!"   Fish replies, "It just so happens that I'm acquainted with a coin collector in The Big Easy. He's a very curious fellow -- and by that, I mean both that I find him very curious (personally and professionally), and that he himself dabbles in many a different endeavor, collecting exotic art and rare precious stones and antique coins and obscure manuscripts. I couldn't begin to tell you how many intellectual pursuits that man chases!"   Fish blushes (although you'd have to be awful perceptive to see through the false modesty!). 

"I've actually worked for the fellow. I've been in his home. Last I was there, I overheard him dictating a message to a courier -- something about meeting with a 'Captain Robson.' I doubt very much that he knew I'd heard him. I had cause to stop by his manor early the next morning. I can tell you with complete confidence that he took delivery of something from this Captain Robson!"  

Lawrence asks, "How big was the package? Where is this collector's home?"   Fish replies, "Perhaps I should qualify my remarks, Mr. Cantrell: I don't know the whereabouts of all the swag that was sitting in the Jesmond's hold, but I can tell you that something of apparently great value to Sir Guilleault was delivered to his manor from Captain Robson shortly before his ship left port."

"The courier arrived with a satchel slung over his shoulder. His gait told me that the package had some heft, but he certainly wasn't limping from its weight. Guilleault's manor sits on St. Charles Avenue, overlooking Tulane and Loyola Universities to the north and Audubon Park to the south. There's a great little pub just around the corner called The Coraline. Why do you ask?"

James says, "What Benjamin is refering to is an exiled French Arch Mage Andre Marc Guilleault, who now resides here in the United States, in New Orleans. It is rumored that Guilleault was the one that was responsible for secretly removing the Atlantean artifacts from the S.S. Jesmond last March and placing them upon a westbound train. We believe that he no longer has any contact with those objects, although where they are now remains a mystery. 

Since March, Guilleault has been investigating leads regarding the Atlantians. He was the first one to began looking into the Timucuan people as a possible link. Establishing this Conservancy should keep him from investigating that avenue any further.” Glancing in Fish’s direction James then adds, “And as of now any Timucuan-related objects that were in Guilleault’s possession have since been commandeered......and are now available again for our review.” 

Now continuing with the tale.   On Friday, March 17th a motorized cigar-shaped hot air balloon carrying a dozen soldiers of the French Foreign Legion crossed the Mexican border in to Texas and attacked the moving train as it neared El Paso. It was only due to the quick actions of United States Army at El Paso that the train was defended. 

Then on Sunday, March 19th another battle took place on United States soil, in Hidalgo County of the New Mexico Territory. Approximately three-dozen soldiers of the French Foreign Legion fought against United States Army troops. The Army defeated them without taking any casualties, and captured both of the French officers including the commanding General. The General claimed he was after stolen French artifacts that were being transported across the desert.   And finally in mid-June there was a conflict of some sort at a the border town of Naco in the Arizona Territory, where some French wizards were killed on the United States side of the border and their bodies and possessions were confiscated by the Army at Fort Hucucuca. No further details of that incident are known." 

"I am shocked, completely shocked by this," Thomas says. "For France or Spain to act so brazenly, so overtly, they must truly believe that there is some incredible power to be had in the obtaining of these artifacts. For them to risk all-out war with the United States or Great Britain, I can only assume that they believe that whatever secrets of Atlantis these items hold or can lead to will alter the balance of power worldwide."   Thomas pauses, looking down at the table in contemplation. "This is grim stuff, Parker, grim stuff indeed." 

James says, "Oh, there's more. We haven't even gotten to Portugal's involvement yet. Shortly after this newspaper story appeared King Louis I of Portugal had dispatched his entire Navy to the location mentioned in the newspaper article. When they reached that point they found muddy water and dead fish but no evidence of an island. Depth measures were taken, indicating the ocean floor was thousands of fathoms below. 

The French and Spanish navies arrived shortly thereafter, and the only reason that a great battle didn’t follow was because there was nothing physically there to fight over. The French and Spanish eventually retreated, as the closest land was the Azore Islands, which are owned by Portugal, so the Portuguese have the strongest claim to those waters. Half of the Portuguese fleet returned to Europe, with the remaining still investigating the waters where the island was reported to have appeared 

And King Louis himself has now personally been overseeing the situation. This is not altogether surprising, as King Louis has always had a passion for Oceanography, with the disturbance of the waters of that area leading to the discovery of several new aquatic specimens that had not been part of his collection. King Louis is also a friend of mine and actually invited me to join him in exploring these oceans. While I have presently declined his invitation, that is an avenue potentially left open to us in the future. 

So Portugal’s efforts are centered on that one section of Ocean. Spain appears to have temporarily withdrawn from this conflict. England officially has as well, although they are still seeking reparations through diplomatic channels from Spain for the Jesmond. 

France’s government however continues to be a problem. France’s government has been in a state of confusion and disarray all year. Their previous Government fell in a bloodless coup last January led by the druidic high priestess Louise Michael. A committee comprised of political rivals now rules the country. 

The situation among these people has been so precarious that they have created more chaos than order. Several of these politicians each hoped to get their hands upon the Atlantian artifacts in order to strengthen their own control and rise to individual leadership of the government. The most aggressive of these individuals is General Jacquet LaFlame, who controls the forces of the French Foreign Legion. And he's already proven that territorial boundries mean nothing to him." 

"So are we going after these artifacts or the Island of Atlantis or both?" Ruby asks casually.  Lawrence says, "My dear, I suspect we're going to rescue Atlantis's treasures from our European friends. Our talents would be wasted in claiming the island for the US. By the way James, did the English claim the island for Victoria?"   James replies, “There is no record of them having done so.”

Abigail states, "This question might be before its time but I'm going to ask anyway. Mr. Parker, what is our ultimate goal here? Beside the desire to know... the connections between the Timucan and Atlantis, what happened to these artifacts... I share the desire to know. But what are we going to do with that knowledge?   Much as I would love to learn and advance my skills from the knowledge of Atlantis that knowledge set loose on the world would cause chaos." 

James says, "It is exactly because of the return of Atlantis and potential of Atlantian objects being around that we must act, to prevent the world from going to war. 

Our real problem isn’t from the governments, but from powerful individauls who are now actively seeking the Atlantians independent of their governments. I’ve already mentioned the French wizard Guillieult. Another group searching is an English faction known as the Hellfire Club, who deal with both arcane magic and the supernatural. They are headed by Alister Crowley, an evil wizard and megalomanic who seeks to find and use the Atlantian artifacts to control those around him. 

However, our greatest potential competitors and rivals are a independent team of French adventurers. I found out about this group quite by accident, as my son overheared a stray comment made by his best friend, whose nephew has apparently joined this team. Through survelience on that nephew, we have been able to learn the specific identities of three other team members. Interestingly enough, all four of them are members of a very exclusive association of French wizards."

Luiz states, “We presume that the this private wizard’s club is the sponsor of this rival team and that all of the other members of that team also belong to this wizarding group. They are informally known in mage circles as the ‘Weekly Wizards’, as they possess a powerful artifact that prolongs age and confers good health. To gain this benefit the artifact each wizard must remain in sole possession of the artifact for at least one week a year, thus this group limits itself to fifty-two members.

Luiz takes out a sheet of paper from his suit jacket pocket. He says, "I have here a current roster of all fifty-two members of the wizard society. They are a formidable group, comprising France’s top inventors, engineers, mathematicians, scientists, artists and writers. Given the abilities and resources available to them, if they have dedicated themselves to discovering the secrets of Atlantis, then is it only a matter of time until that they accomplish that.” 

James states, “So that is the primary reason that why Luiz and I have founded this Adventurer’s Guild of Exemplary and Legendary Explorers, Scientists and Scholars. We are in a race, a world-wide scavenger hunt, to unearth the lost and hidden knowledge and keep the world at peace. My friends, this is a contest that I intend to win! So, my question is, will you join us?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixteen, “Decisions” September 1st, 1882, 8:00 P.M.*

James had explained the purpose of the organization and asked, “So, my question is, will you join us?"   Thomas stands, looks at the gathered luminaries, holds his wine up in the air, and says, "You have my unequivocal and hearty yes!"  Roy exclaims, "I think you already know my answer, Doc." Nanuet stands and says, "I too agree to join this worthy and noble group. Count me in." Fish looks about the room at his new associates. "Beauty, brains, brawn and good bourbon. How could I refuse, Mr. Parker? Count me in!" Thomas muses to himself as to where he falls in Fish's taxonomy... brains or brawn ... or both? ... and then quietly chuckles. 

Still curious about what they would do with this knowledge and these artifacts once they'd assured that peace, Abigail chimed in, "You couldn't tear me away, sir." Hardin affects his best West Texas accent...  "Gosh James, that sounds like an awfully long list of 'people who might not be very nice'...sounds like fun!"  Hardin's thoughts turn inward for a moment.  “Wonder if I still have it...” Lawrence touches the badge on his shirt. "James, you don't need to ask. In for a penny, in for a pound. It'll be just like the old days." 

George had been taking notes as he was often doing. And he looked up at James, quite pensive and set his pen down and looked at his finance. And was silent for a long time as he stared at the ceiling.   "When do you require an answer James" he said finally "I have ongoing commitments as you well know as well as important future plans" said George as he squeezed Ruby's hand. "This is a monumental commitment you are asking of us, one I cannot make lightly or on the spur of an impassioned plan." "Bookworm..." think Fish to himself, "...and brains!"

James replies, "George, I recognize that you have other commitments. We are not looking for you to remain here permanently, nor will every mission be using Jacksonville as our base. Our Corporate headquarters in actually in the New York City area, no more than a half-day's train journey from your Rochester.   What I am seeking is to occasionally call on your specific area of expertise. Two members of the French wizarding sponsor group are photographic experts, so we may need somebody to help counter that. I will ask each of you again tomorrow afternoon following the follow-up discussion about the Timucuan." 

Ruby nodded and smiled reassuringly at George. "We can speak about it tonight if you like darling and work it out. I know your expertise is probably greatly needed here if James is asking for your help. Let's discuss it later." She squeezed his hand."  George and I will discuss it tonight but you can consider me very interested. Someone has to take care of my grandmother after all," she teased. James smiles and replies, "And I was thinking that was my job!"

Ruby says, "And I’m curious...about Atlantis rising.  I have heard this story before but didn't know I would end up involved in it! So what happened to the land? Why did it rise up and where did it go, did it sink back into the water? Is it there and just invisible possibly?" 

Alsoomse says, "We do not know actually why, but it appears to have both risen and sunk. My druidic leaders believe the timing now has something to do with the Atlantic Ocean Earth Spirit having moved south of the equator to watch over the South American continent."   Mina interjects, "Ruby, I believe that you said that you and Nanuet know something about what transpired with the earth spirits."    Ruby replies, "Umm, yeah, we do."

Ruby looked around to the group of people gathered. They all seemed very enthusiastic about joining with James's new group. Everyone except for perhaps George, who admittedly already had a lot on his plate. Plus he was never one to make a hasty decision.   "I don't know what you all know about the earth spirits. Before my own little adventure with them I didn't know anything either. I suppose I could talk a little about it." Ruby swallowed the rest of her drink, recalling the dangerous times she has shared with her friends. 

"All of the major lands and oceans of the world have their own spirit. They are actual physical creatures and they live a long time, like 500 years. They influence the land they watch over, some for the good, some for the evil or others chaos or neutrality.  We were told that during the time of the Vikings their spirit was hospitable and allowed a lot of travel over the seas for exploration. After that spirit passed on the next spirit wasn't as nice and the oceans became untravelable. The spirit in Africa has great hatred in it's heart and allowed it's people to become slaves to the human people."

"So anyway, not too long ago," she scrunches her nose, "Um... in January, two of the spirits mated, which is what they do... the baby will take the place of one of the parents. The current North American spirit who is good natured and the South American spirit who is not so much. The North American spirit contacted our little group, which included Nanuet and I, to protect her after giving birth, because the South American spirit set in motion a plan so she would be killed and he would survive to go on, the baby replacing the mother instead. Hmmm...," she tapped her lips, "You may be curious to know the North American spirit is a huge, beautiful metallic... dragon. The baby is, was a baby anyway, a chimera, like it's father before him.

The father lured hunters to where she was protecting the baby, hoping she would die so he could live. We protected her and in the process the other spirit was killed. That baby will eventually take the place of his father in South America.   But I guess for now the Atlantic Ocean spirit needed to watch over South America so the ocean has been left untended, allowing Atlantis to rise and fall?" 

Hearing lots of yammering about stuff which Trout had no earthly idea... he looks into the bottom of his old-fashioned, now empty of bourbon, Fish asks himself, "Did she put something in my drink?" Fish sidles up to Luiz, swirling the last cube of ice in his empty glass. He says very quietly, "Thank you, Mr. Luiz, for keeping our little episode with the flatware on the low-go..." 

Turning back to the assembled group he says, "Well, I don't have anything else planned for tonight or tomorrow morning either. Feel free to make yourselves at home. The Delroy-Kingsley family will be bringing up lunch for us at noon and after that we'll meet upstairs in the conference room to discuss my findings."   Lawrence says, "That sounds good. I'm going to get another drink. Anyone else want one?" 

He walks over to the bar. Pouring himself a whiskey, he asks James, "This deputy thing, do I need to get a gun? You know I only own a derringer." Hardin ambles over to the bar as well.  "Sure, I'll have another. Also, see me later if you want an iron bigger than a pop-gun...I would be happy to help you out."  He winks and grins broadly... "Lawrence replies, "My pleasure, Mr. Hardin. Here you go." He hands Hardin a glass of whiskey. "I'll have to take you up on that offer. If I'm going to be any sort of self-respecting lawman, I'm gonna need a proper shootin' iron." He grins. "How about that, me a 'proper lawman'?" 

"It doesn't hurt to have some extra help in that department," Ruby winked at James.  "I think I will head to my room to get comfortable then perhaps some stargazing is in order. I still have some unpacking to do too." She walked to the bar and reached far over it, stretching to get her hand on the bottle of bourbon she left out. In her other hand she grabbed two glasses with her fingers then nodded for George to follow her.  "Good night everyone, I hope there are pleasant dreams all around. I will probably see you all... at lunch tomorrow," she grinned. There was no reason yet she had to suffer and get up early. That would be cruel punishment for everyone.  

Fish joins the others at the rail. "Mr. Hardin! Do that trick where you bounce a quarter off the bar and draw your pistol before it bounces again!" he says cheerfully. "I read about it in one of those silly rags that seem so fascinated with you!"   Hardin sighs a bit and looks at Fish.  "Don't believe everything you read there, youngster. Besides, it has been a long-time since I tried that."Fish sees a glint in his eyes...”Still..."  Hardin trails off and fishes around in his waistcoat pockets. His fingers emerge with a pair of silver coins. He glances at Fish.  "Say 'when'..."

Hardin waits for the 'when' and bounces the quarters off the bar and has both Colts out of their holsters and leveled before the coins hit the apex of their bounce.   "How's that?" Fish is beaming. "That was magnificent!"  With sleight of hand Fish then grabs and pockets the two coins then adds the comment, "...but where'd your coins go?" 

Doctor Pedro Luiz Chernoviz joins Lawrence, Fish and John at the bar and says, "Well, as the co-founder and Chairman of this new venture, I can attest to you gentlemen being exactly what we need for lawmen on this site. And the key law that will need to be enforced is no trespassing, otherwise we might have witnesses to our own breaking of this fine nation's laws. I for one have never lived within a anti-Wizard magic nation before, and have no intentions of finding myself imprisoned or executed for practicing witchcraft." 

With a flip of his wrist, Fish slaps Hardin's coins on the bartop. "Misdirection is a beautiful thing, Dr. Chernoviz. A beautiful thing! If people don't see you do something, they can't get their knickers in a knot, now can they? I happen to know a thing or three about subterfuge!"



Ruby returned to her room where she spent some quality time unpacking, and imaging in her mind what other furniture she would like and how she wanted her room set up. The bourbon was delicious and she had forgotten any old feelings that came with imbibing in that particular demon.   She carefully took out and arranged her bath and personal items in the bathroom between her and George's room. It was a beautiful and modern bathroom and as she ran a hot bath and the room filled with steam she sighed happily, hanging her crisp new white nightgown and pink silk bathrobe on the door. Here she thought she would be camping and instead she was spoiled with more luxury then she thought she would ever have down here in sunny Florida. 

The bath was just filled to the brim with hot water and bubbles as she twisted her thick red hair above her head. She slipped into the relaxing bath to soak away any bit of strain the earlier trip has caused her. She leaned back into the large bathtub and the songbird sang herself a beautiful and happy lullaby to calm herself into contentment. 

George listened to Ruby sing as he too unpacked, and as she finished he entered the bathroom, bringing a chair with him which he set by the tub, sitting down facing his fiance.  "The accoustics in here don't do you justice my love." he says with a smile.  "So Constance, what shall we do about your Step-Grandfather?" says George as he pours himself a bourbon.   " I fear I am faced with a difficult choice as we discussed on the train. I know you answer already, though I am grateful you did not express it to James yet." says George with a sad smile. 

Ruby hesitated just a moment before answering. "I cannot know my answer until we know yours baby. Yes, I am very excited to join the group and all the mysteries and adventures to be had stir my heart." She tilted her head and looked into his eyes. "But if you have some good reason why I shouldn't...And what of you? Why can't you join up? I know your photography business needs you now. However, you have so many competent people in charge, I can't see any harm in it. James even said you don't have to go on every mission or you... we... could work out of the New York office. Occasionally. Your smarts and your expertise in photography and your business sense is probably very much needed here. 

So why are you sad? What is the problem?" She reached out of the tub, dripping bubbles on the floor, to retrieve her glass of bourbon. She sipped at it slowly, giving George time to think on his answer.  George sighed and took off his spectacles rubbing the bridge of his nose. "Yes I do have several good people in place to run the business. But I don't know that I am ready to give that up."

"Or you" he adds looking at Ruby. "After all these years, our wedding is imminent and now you at least are rushing off into gods know what danger and will be rushing about on the ocean now instead of the desert. This was not the life I envisioned for us Constance."  George sighed again and put his spectacles back on. He stood up, filled Ruby's glass to the top with bourbon and leaned down and kissed her on the forehead. He picked up the bottle of bourbon "I am going to talk a walk and think on this" he said as he left the bathroom.

"Wait!" Ruby called out after him as he walked away, "Don't go!" She jumped out of the tub and grabbed a towel, barely covering herself with it as she ran into George's room. Bubbles dripped down her arms and legs and formed into a puddle at her feet as she followed him. "Hold on baby, I want to TALK about this. Don't walk away from me please. Please tell me, what is the life you envisioned for us? I thought that as long as we were together, everything was perfect. I didn't know you were so against this."

George smiled at Ruby, "Well, I don't know that I am so against this, I need to think about it." George leads Ruby back tot he tub so she doesn't get a chill and sits down as Ruby gets back into the bath. "But yes, together life is wonderful. But Constance, have you ever stopped to wonder about life after this? Life not spent running from place to place, but staying in one place and building something. A company, a marriage, a family?"

" I did envision quiet Sunday picnics in the park with you, our children playing near us. I fear that vision may not come to pass if we spend all our time gallivanting about the globe. The others down there aren't......anchored to things they way I am. They way I want to be. While I love adventure and exploring, I am getting ready to want to settle down, establish myself, lead a life of quiet. Where I can buy tickets to the theater and expect to actually be there for the show. But I need you to finish your bath and get all clean my love. And I also need you to let me go think on this for a while."   

Ruby blinked at him at few times. He was so handsome but right now all she saw was the worry on his face.  "I don't understand, George. I..." She again reached for her glass and this time took a huge gulp. "I'm not ready to be a mother. I don't know if I'll EVER be ready to be a mother. You know, that is a really scary thought..." She shivered, and it wasn't from the water being cooler now than it was. "I... I'm not really sure what to say. I thought you would just be happy being with me. I told you that I can't be that girl... the one who dresses up like a doll everyday to look pretty for the few minutes that day she gets to see her husband... the girl who goes to teas and gossips and is expected to tighten her corset and sit up straight and be quiet and have absolutely nothing to do all day but eat and get fat. And raise babies." 

She took another sip and looked away from those big brown eyes of his. "I can never be that girl, even if I wanted to." She rubbed her forehead as if a sudden headache had come on. "I understand a bit about the company... I am very proud of the life I made in Promise City and my Saloons there but you convinced me to be with you instead of help them grow. And I made that choice, for you. But you know, George you KNOW how badly I have wanted, no needed, to travel and see the world. I mean, we could even have babies and travel... you said you would open an European office and we could make our family while we were there off doing..." 

She stopped. All this blabbering was foolish. She turned her gaze to look out the bathroom window, the white curtains blowing in the warm breeze and she was quiet for a few minutes. Finally she said, with just a tinge of flatness in her voice, "Why don't you go think on it. I'm sure you have all the information you need to decide. And then you can tell me what our decision is so we know what to tell James tomorrow."   Ruby hears the door to his room slowly close as George leaves. Ruby sits in the tub, drinking large swallows of her bourbon, hoping he'll be back soon. 

Downstairs, Nanuet approached Alsoomse and spoke "Now that the business of the day is over I am going to spend some time with Maska. You had shown interest in her before, perhaps you'd like to meet her now?"  Nanuet heads outside and walks back up the driveway about 50 yards or so before kneeling down to pet his invisible companion. "Find yourself some dinner girl? I think it's cheating since you're invisible. Now that were here I'll have to ask Ruby to fix that, so that everyone can see how pretty you are." All the time that he is speaking he is gently stroking the invisible wolf. 

Alsoomse has accompanied Nanuet. She says, "I could do that if you would like, dispelling magic is a fairly easy spell. I could teach it to you later if you would like."   He replies, "But I have no arcane skills. All of the 'magic' I have ever done has been through prayers and magical artifacts." She replies, "There is a clerical version of the Dispel Magic as well, that is the one that I can teach you."   Nanuet motions towards Maska "But yes, that would be a very handy trick to know. If you could lift the spell I would be grateful, if you could teach me how I would be indebted." 

She approaches the wolf and speaks softly to it using words from her own native language, with a soothing tone. She removes from a belt pouch a polished stone that is approximately five inches long and an inch in diameter that is flat on one side with runes carved into it. She then softly casts a spell with a minimum of hand gestures. Maska does not immediately appear, but instead slowly materializes over the course of a minute, becoming transluscent at first and then visually solidifying. Nanuet watches Alsoomse closely, even mimicing her when he could trying to get a feel for the spell.   Alsooomse tells Nanuet, "Maska is beautiful. My brother had the wolf as his spirit guide and raised several New England Gray Wolves." 

He replies, "Thank you. She has been an important and loyal companion. You say your brother 'had' the wolf as his spirit guide? Was their bond broken somehow?"   She says, "He, like most of the Wampanog tribe, have been gone for three centuries. Our tribe once occupied most of what is now known as the state of Massachusetts, as well as the states of Rhode Island, Connecticut and the eastern half of Long Island. At our height the tribe had a population of 12,000. We welcomed the Pilgrims at Plymouth in 1620, and I attended the First Thanksgiving with them. Chief Massasoit sought peace with the humans, which lasted for over a half-century.  

But the humans brought diseases that we had no immunity or cures to, which depleted our numbers. Elvan enemy tribes, the Micmac to the north and Pequot to the west then attacked us for our lands, further reducing our tribe.  However, our true downfall was due to our new Chief, Massasoit's son, Metacomet, who the humans called King Philip. He led an indian rebellion is 1675, uniting the New England tribes against the 35,000 humans who had settled in our lands. The history books call it 'King Philip's War', we lost with over 5,000 elvan casualties. Metacomet was executed by firing squad. At the end of the war only 400 Wampanog remained, most of us women and children. We were relocated to reservations on the Island of Martha's Vineyard. That was where I met my human husband, a Portuguese fisherman." 

He replies, "That is an amazing story. You have seen so much in your life. Most of my tribe, the Yavapi, are gone also. Those that are left have mingled in with other tribes now, forced to live on reservations also." Nanuet absentmindedly strokes Maska's fur gently, hint of sadness in his voice. "It seems to be turning into a sad story, the history of our people. There are too many tales similar to the ones we share now." 

She replies, "That is true, and I have made the study of the Elvan people my life's work. We each do what we can. I have read the treaty that you helped negotiate between the Army and the Apache last January. You should be very 
proud of what you did for them.  And while we have each known sadness, there are things to be happy about at well. My daughter and great-granddaughter live happily back in Massachusetts. My great-grandson is currently away in Africa but I have hopes to see him fairly soon. And with my grandson and his loving wife here in Florida, I am quite content to be here as well." 

Nanuet says, "Thank you, it was my first experience with such things and I learned much from it. The Apache are a proud people and fierce warriors, it was not an easy peace to make, but I am sure you understand all that. You speak of places I have only read about in books as if they are around the next corner. Is not Africa the land of the Ogres and across the ocean?"   Meanwhile, Thomas had stepped outside and hears Nanuet ask Alsoomse about the ‘land of Ogres.’    As he may have something relevant to add to the conversation he wanders over in that direction to join them.  

She replies, "It is, and they are a greatly mistreated people as well. My Great-Grandson Jonathan is currently in the colony of Portuguese Guinea, south of Senegal and north of Guinea. He is in its port city of Bissau, establishing one of the commerical ports for the AGELESS Corporation.   The goal is to have the local ogres sell their products directly to us. We in turn will maximize the profits to the workers for their rubber, palm oil and animal hides rather than having to go through intermediaries who typically pay the orges only a fraction of what the goods are worth." 

Thomas says, "I would very interested to lend whatever assistance or advice I could to their ventures," Thomas says. "As you might imagine, I would be very supportive of any African ogrish commercial ventures, and have some background in sea borne commercial ventures." 

Alsoomse welcomes Thomas's arrival outside and says "Two of the AGELESS Corporation ports are in Africa. My young great-grandson Jonathan first established one in the port city of Luanda, in Portuguese West Africa, also known as Angola. My late husband's nephew Alursius Ruiz da Rosa will be managing that office. For the time being Jonathan will head up the office in Bissau, Portuguese Guinea.   One place that you might be able to help while you are here Thomas is with the Jacksonville Office, as Sol is still getting it organized." 

Thomas replies, "I would be honored to assist Mr. Star in getting the offices here in order. Also if, perchance, there would be any need to route goods from the African ports to the Mideastern or Northeastern Seaboard, say Norfolk, New York or Boston, then I believe I could easily facilitate a port office and way station in Bermuda as well."   Alsoomse replies, "I am sure that is a distinct possibility, Sol can tell you more about the ship movements. I do know that they are planning to avoid the more common trade routes, so Bermuda might not be very far out of the way at all."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventeen, “The Intruder” September 1st, 1882, 8:30 P.M.*

Meanwhile, as Roy and Abigail are heading upstairs alongside each other from the second to third floor they hear a 'clunk' sound from further up on the fourth floor, even though no one from that floor (Roy and Fish) have gone up to their rooms yet after dinner. Abby stopped and stood stock-still, holding out her hand to interrupt the probably about to be dirty joke Roy was telling. "You don't suppose Fish is taking an alternative route upstairs?" she asked, clearly not thinking so. "Get help or check it out ourselves?"   The opt on the second choice, quietly making their way upstairs and then slide open the door, startling a man who has a slight expression of surprise on his face. 

Roy states, "You'll be wanting to sit down in that chair behind you, friend, right now or else."   Roy very quickly pulls out his pistol and say, "I warned you." Roy thinks to himself, ‘I hope he sits down.’ The man begins to momentarily lean in the direction of the chair, but then springs backwards towards and through the center of the open window in a move very similar to how a pole vaulter clears a pole. Roy's gun is pointed as the man continues to tumble and roll across the third floor dormer roof of Abigail's room. 

Roy shoots at the figure but misses. He turns to Abby, "At least that warned the rest of them. Go downstairs and tell them what we saw and where he went. And get Fish up here quick!"  He moves onto the roof and try to keep an eye on the intruder. The man rolls off the dormer roof and falls to the porch roof below. The man continues to tumble across the porch roof towards the pillar on the east side of the stairs. Roy curses under breath, "I'm gonna f***in' kill myself, I just know it,” as he tries to follow.

The fired shot is heard throughout the area. Ruby and George are having their conversation in the bathroom in the southeastern corner of the third floor. Down at the bar Sol, Fish, John, Lawrence and Luiz hear the shot three stories above. In the President's office James and Mina hear the shot. Fish yelps, "Trouble!" -- and sprints toward the stairs. Lawrence freezes as Fish yells, "Trouble." He says to no one in particular, "I'm getting too old for this." The forger-turned-deputy makes his way upstairs to the third floor.

Ruby heard the shot and it sounded close. "What was that?" Ruby said out loud, not wasting any time to jump out of the tub. She grabbed a towel, ran to her room, grabbed her gun and ran into the hallway, dripping bubbles the whole time. Holding the towel precariously closed with one hand she said to no one, "What WAS that?" 

Above, Abigail watches as Roy makes a perfect swan-dive leap out the window and then tumbles across the dormer roof to her room and over the side just as the man did before him. When he thinks he can, Roy decides to take another shot. Abby clenched her teeth at being relegated to nothing more important than getting help. She waited just long enough for Roy to jump out the window, then sent a magic missile down at the fleeing thief before she turned, glanced quickly around the room to make sure the man didn't have an accomplice, then ran for the door to do as Roy has suggested. The missiles strike the man as he rolls off the porch roof and onto the pillar, clearly inflicting damage but not enough to stop him. 

Outside, Thomas, Alsoomse and Nanuet turn and look up in the direction of the shot. Looking at a part of the building 120 feet to their east they see a man in dark clothing fall onto the porch roof directly above the front steps on the north side of the building. The man rolls off the porch roof beside the pillar and as he is falling the 23 foot length to the ground wraps his arms and legs around the pillar to slow his descent.

Thomas, hearing the shot and seeing the man tumbling off the roof and sliding down the pillar, distractedly says "Excuse me, please" to Alsoomse and Nanuet, and then breaks out into a run towards the man, whilst tossing off his dinner jacket and rolling up his cuffs. As he does so, he believes he sees the small figure of Roy sail out the window in a perfect dive, in pursuit of the man. 

The man reaches the base of the pillar and seeing the half-ogre charging across the lawn, crouches down behind the steps. Roy reaches the edge of the porch roof and manages to stop himself before he falls over. Peering over and down, he sees the man crouched down in the corner and becoming translucent. Roy fires a shot down, the bullet going through where the man is as he fades from sight.   Thomas reaches the front steps in time to see Roy's bullet travel through the fading image of the man who then vanishes before his eyes. 

"Sonofab***h!" Roy yells loudly. He peers down to see if anyone is standing on the porch. When he sees Thomas, he says, "Did you see what I seen, Doc?" He'll jump down into Doc's, hopefully, upstretched arms.  When he's back on the ground, he'll look up at Doc. "What the f*** was that all about?!" Roy's still plenty mad about all this. 

Thomas replies, "I am not entirely sure, Huggins, but assuming whoever that was is not still about under cloak of invisibility (and your shot at him would likely have struck if that was the case), then I believe some other form-altering magicks are afoot here. We should likely summon the others here immediately. Kindly call for them, Roy, whilst I examine the area."  

Just after he sets Roy down, Thomas dons his spectacles, and then quickly mutters an incantation for Detect Magic, roughly focused on the spot where they last saw the man. The spell draws Thomas's attention to a couple of items lying in the dirt, which appear to have been pushed down by a hand print. He sees that they are a small vial made of dark glass and a wooden cork, each of which still have enough magical elixir residue on them for detection.   The spell also has Thomas now noticing a powerful magical aura around the ornate front doors to the building and magical glass on both of the large front windows of Luiz's office. 

Hardin comes dashing outside, guns drawn, but too late to do any good.  "What in blazes is going on out here? Are we under attack already?" The tone in his voice indicates he wouldn't be too unhappy if they were... Roy explains the situation and excuses himself to go back to his room and look if anything is missing. Hardin nods at Roy, half-listening, and watches the beast bound away, trying to sniff out a trail. He cocks his head for a moment, thinking.

Nanuet hears the commotion and responds as quickly as possible. "Maska, come!" he says as he moves quickly towards the house following Thomas. Hearing what is going on he kneels down to Maska and says "OK girl, find him!" and sets her loose in the area where the man was last seen. Hardin quickly holsters the Colt Lightening and reaches around behind his back, under his coat-tails. His right hand emerges with a huge long-barreled Colt hand-cannon.  He grins, "Just in case..."  He starts walking slowly after Maska, raising the weapon to the ready. 

Thomas stoops and picks up the vial and cork, fastening the stopper, and pocketing it for future examination. "Roy, we should tell the others that our mysterious interloper might still be afoot. It is probably best that we fan out and search carefully, keeping within eyesight and earshot of one another. Unless I am mistaken, I believe Nanuet and his companion might be of some assistance in this regard, perhaps tracking him from this spot where he disappeared." As he says this, Thomas sees Maska run up to the very spot, and notices that Roy has left the area. 

Roy sees Ruby leaning out of the third floor window, trying to see what's going on. "Oh, Roy, hey. What's going on? I thought I heard a gunshot." She adjusts the towel, pulling it a little tighter.    Lawrence reaches the third floor and hearing Ruby’s voice heads to that room.  "What's going on? Is anyone hurt? Whoa." He turns his eyes from Ruby. "Sorry Ruby. I didn't realize you were not decent." 

"Not decent?" She adjusts the towel again, "What are you talking about? I'm always more than decent. I should be insulted," she laughed. "Did YOU see what happened? I don't think anyone is hurt up here. Roy's at a loss for words for some reason but otherwise I don't know what is going on."   Lawrence replies, "I didn't mean anything by it. Just that you're wearing just a towel and all." He looks pointedly at her face. "Ahem. All I heard was a faint gunshot and then Fish said there was trouble. Where is Fish, was it an accident?" 

Ruby replies, "Yes, I suppose it's not the usual outfit you see women in," Ruby laughed. "I don't know where he is or what is going on at all. I'm not exactly in the position to go exploring and I'm not sure I am needed to go running off. So unless I hear something else I will probably go back to my bath. "   Roy has arrived on the third floor and states, "Well if it makes you uncomfortable, by all means feel free to not wear it," with a wink. "I don't know what was going on, but somebody was rifling through my room but it looks like he got away. He just kind of... disappeared. Literally. Anyway, I'm going to go see if he took anything." 

Although he's the first person from the lobby up the stairs (zoinks! can that boy ever move!), Fish is too late to intervene. Ruby's bare legs distract him, but he quickly gathers from what the ladies tell him what has just transpired. His brow furrows, and he immediately dashes to his own room to check the duffle under his bunk.*

Roy tells of the man vanishing in midair.  Ruby interjects, "Oh, invisible huh? I can do that...." her voice trailed off as she realized she was alone. She shrugged.   Lawrence and Roy and Fish had all hurried off to check their rooms and Ruby found herself standing alone, wet and chilled in the hallway. She went back to her room and looked around for a bit to see if anything was out of place. Once she was pretty sure nothing was missing she returned to the bathroom and reheated and rebubbled her bath. Someone would let her know if things were amiss and she was needed. She settled in the bath again and hoped for a quiet rest of the night. 

Maska and Nanuet find no fresh tracks. They do discover another trail two porch pillars away (the northeast corner pillar of the front porch) that has the exact same scent. Nanuet guesses it to be around two hours old, which would have been when the group would have been sitting down to start dinner. The pillar was painted recently enough that scratches are visible where the man apparently climbed up. 

Backtracking on the trail from this pillar it heads northeast across the dirt lawn, soon intersecting with one of the stone bicycle paths heading northeast along the river. About a half-mile east they reach a point where the smaller St. Johns Creek flows into the river. 

At that spot they find evidence based upon the indentations on the shore, where a small boat appears to have been pulled up onto the shore and temporarily hidden in the reeds. Nanuet finds four sets of footprints in the damp marsh-like soil, two fresh and two a few hours older, both from the same pairs of feet. The larger pair appear to be from a male wearing either mocassins or some similar type of form-fitting shoe. The other pair of shoes appear to be from a woman's boots. The boat is now gone and they do not see it on the river. 

After a quick stop downstairs to let the Parker's and anyone else still downstairs what had happened, Abby continued on outside still in her stocking feet.  Nanuet will gather the group together and explain what he and Maska found. "There was no trail leading away from here, but I did find the trail leading to the house. It lead me northeast to the river where I found signs of a boat and a second set of footprints. Did anyone get a good look at the person? The tracks seem to indicate a man and a woman exited and returned to the boat." 

Abby states, "I saw him, but he obviously knew what he was doing. He was all in black, including wearing soft shoes that would be exceptionally silent. It couldn't have been more than luck that Roy and I heard him before Roy reached his room.”  Nanuet says, "That explains the tracks I found at the river. They were some sort of soft sided form fittings shoes. Perhaps we need to start a watch, have someone keeping a lookout at all hours of the day and night?" Luiz says that he spoke to the Delroy-Kingsleys and that Jasper, Obie and Enoch will take turns guarding at night from the front porch and around the house with their hound dogs. 

Thomas says, "Indeed, that's probably a good idea, contingent upon whether we discover further intrusion into the more secure areas have occurred or not."  He looks around at the assembled group, and lowers his voice: "We should also ask Mr. Parker and Dr. Chernoviz as how well any staff or associates related to the estate have been vetted. I do hate the very thought of mentioning this, but I am concerned that our intruder might have had a greater knowledge of the interiors than what might be gleaned from a cursory external perusal of the house and surrounding area. The fact that he struck whilst we were at dinner puts me at great unease." A  bby nodded. "Best to look into every possibility, no matter how careful Mr. Parker may be." 

Abby says, “He was fairly non-descript, although he did have a rather long nose. He was searching Roy's room, and if he was here for some time we should all check our belongings. He couldn't have taken anything large, but he had pouches on his belt, so small things could be gone."   Walking up after retrieving his dinner jacket, Thomas says "Agreed, and I would add that his acrobatic departure indicates professional training or experience, similar to what one would expect from a circus performer or show gymnast. And then there is this..." Thomas removes the vial and stopper from his pocket.

"I imagine that we will find that this is some potion, likely of wizard magic devising, that enabled our unwelcome guest to dissipate his form, as opposed to merely cloaking him in invisibility. So what we have is a trained professional of some sort, with some kind of magical assistance or backing. We should ascertain whether any of the inner sanctums of the house were violated ... my guess is that he was not here to rifle through our undergarments." 

"Well, maybe not yours..." Abby said with a grin. "I'm sure you're right, and if he's that professional he'd have a chance at finding some of the secret places. Mr. Parker should do that search, although someone with sharp eyes should help with that.  It didn’t take long for our lives to get exciting, did it?" Thomas looks down into Abigail's eyes, and smiles, saying "Well, Miss Marsters, it is always exciting whenever you are around." 

Taking just a moment too long to reply to appear unflapped by the compliment she answered, "I hope you like things exciting then. It's certainly nice to be appreciated. And when are you going to start calling me Abigail? It's perfectly alright, you know." Thomas bows slightly, "Well, old habits die hard, and I imagine I do not need to remind you that Queen Victoria's subjects throughout the world embrace decorum and etiquette above all else... Abigail." 

She replies, "Indeed, and I have the finest manners in the world, when they're required. But it's nice to hear my name spoken by a friend," she said, giving him a gracious curtsey the equal of his bow, followed by lifting up her foot in just stockings. "Loses a bit of effect without shoes, doesn't it?" 

Both fourth floor residents discover that they items appear to have been looked at, although nothing seems to be missing. Sol stops by to check each room and find out the status.   Sol informs James that "None of the small staircase panels or trap doors appear to have been disturbed so the intruder stuck to the main staircases. He appears to have entered from the porch roof to and checked out most rooms on the third and forth floor. There is no evidence that the second floor or roof were breached." 

After a half-hour Luiz returns with the vial and says, “I have analyzed the residue from the vial and cork, it is clearly an Elixir of Ethrealness. There are several variations on this type of potion. It was first invented seventy-five years ago by the renowned French alchemist Joseph-Louis Gay-Lussac, who is still alive and also one of the French wizards on the list of fifty-two that we mentioned after dinner. However, this specific version of the elixir is not the one by Gay-Lussic.

This one appears to being a fast-acting version that is created for and used almost exclusively by the Swiss military. Producing this version of the elixir requires some very special equipment and also a rare component, the blood of an elusive ferret-like animal that lives in the Swiss and Italian Alps. A small number of these elixirs are commercially available, sold on the black market by corrupt members of the Swiss Army’s Quartermaster Corps. The current retail cost for a single-dose vial of this type of elixir is in the $1,200 to $1,500 range.”

Sol says, “I am acquainted with two individuals in the Jacksonville area who traffic in high-priced contraband goods, including magical elixirs. It probability came from one of them. I had planned to introduce either Lawrence, Benjamin or Roy to each of these individuals within the next week. We could make inquiries about this specific type of elixir. I sincerely doubt that either would reveal the identity of their customers, but we could possibly get a message delivered to the purchaser through the seller.” 

James tells the others, “The intruder’s identity remains a mystery. We have no reason to believe that the French wizards are aware of our activities yet. It is possible that the archmage in New Orleans could have discovered Benjamin’s recent activities.”   Luiz interjects, “Doubtful, I am familiar with that man from my time in France. He would not have been sneaking around. His style would be with a direct confrontation in the most flamboyant manner possible.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighteen, “Trapdoors and Sketches” September 1st, 1882, 9:30 P.M.*

James thinks for a minute and says, "Luiz is skilled at drawing people and anatomy, having done all of his own illustrations in his medical books. Since Abigail and Roy each got a good look at the man’s face he could probably create an accurate drawing from your descriptions.”   Roy relays as many details as he can remember about the man, including what a small penis he had and that he was probably so limber because he was used to be being bent over so many times. He will also start to make many disparaging remarks about the man's mother and how he was probably the result of his mother having relations with her own brother, his face getting redder the whole time. 

James calls everyone together and says, “I hadn’t planned to go over this aspect with you until your confirmation to join tomorrow, but under the circumstances I guess I’d better. You’ve all seen the staircases from the second floor to the roof on the east side of the central hallway. Well, for security purposes, on the west side of that same hallway is a narrow hidden staircase that runs from the basement to the fourth floor, with secret entrances to the 1st floor dining room, 2nd floor conference room, Lawrence’s chosen room on the 3rd floor and the unoccupied west room on the 4th floor. 

We also have hidden trapdoors down in each of the bedrooms, for use in emergencies. Luiz’s bedroom has a door down to his office. Mine and Mina’s bedroom has doors down to both mine and Alsoomse’s offices. Sol’s bedroom can access his office. Attorney Hardin’s room has trapdoors to both his security office and the photographic laboratory. George’s room has a door to the Scientific Laboratory. Ruby’s room has a door leading to Sol’s room. Alsoome’s room has a door down to mine and Mina’s room. Abigail and Thomas’s rooms each have corner trap door’s to the main lobby staircase landing. Lawrence’s room has a trapdoor to the upper catwalk in the Commercial and Logistics room. On the upper floor, Benjamin’s room has a trapdoor down to George’s room. Roy has a trapdoor to Abigail’s room. The eastern room has a trapdoor to Alsoomse’s room, and the western room has a trapdoor to Thomas’s room. Now that you all know that, some of you may opt to switch rooms." Fish keep his impure thoughts to himself. 

Ruby says, "My room is fine, I trust Sol. And I'm sure if George was here he would be thrilled to know he has direct access to the lab." She answered the questioning looks with, "He's taking a walk." Lawrence states, "I'm fine with my room, the guy used etherealness, so he could get anywhere. Anyhow, having a back door sure comes in handy. Can the trap door be barred, though? No sense in borrowing trouble." 

James says, "Yes, the trapdoors can be secured from either side. We built this entire building with security in mind. Part of the reason for the angled roof and dormers as well as the two-story pillared porch was to allow quick access and mobility, I guess I should have taken into account that it could have worked against us as well."  Lawrence says, "That's OK, who knew that there'd be acrobats who wanted to get in? We'll chalk it up to a lesson learned. Do you know anyone who could set up an alarm system of some sort?" James says, "I trust that many of you could be of assistance with that task."

Roy nudges Thomas and whispers with a wink, "You wanna switch with me, Doc?" Flustered to the point of blushing, Thomas replies sotto voce while looking at Abigail:"Why, I, um ... (gulp) ... um, if you would prefer different accommodations than you... um... have now, then by all means, I am happy to ... um... accommodate your ... desires... I MEAN, wishes... er... preferences. For Jupiter's sake, Huggins, try to stay focused on the matter at hand!" 

Roy whispers again, "Don't get all flustered, Doc, I'm just kidding. By the way, I think she might be a virgin." Roy is trying very hard to keep a straight face. For a half-second, Thomas ponders Roy's last statement: "Do you really th...?", and then quickly re-gathers himself, gazing down sternly at the gnome: "Honestly, Huggins, it is a wonder that any of your mental faculties other than your libido function, given their obvious atrophy from the blood flow that seems to be diverted away from your brain into your nether regions!" Roy shrugs. "Better than it just collectin' dust." 

Thomas glares at the gnome a few seconds more, before breaking out into a guffaw that he quickly stifles when the others look over at them. Abby caught Dr. Crane looking toward her as he broke out in laughter. The corners of her mouth twitched and she lifted an eyebrow at him. Even after just one day's company she knew it was likely Roy had made some off-color comment, quite probably at her expense. But she didn't really mind. Better the honest lecher than the one who tries to hide it. 

Luiz finishes the picture from Abigail and Roy's description. He shows it to the assembled group. The illustration includes the man's dark suit which is of a specific cut and style that went out of fashion in the 1850's. John, Lawrence and Fish each recognize the face as being nearly identical to the woman who was on the train with them and taking notes. Lawrence snaps his fingers and says, "Hey, wait a minute. I've seen her before." He turns to Hardin and Fish. "Doesn't that look like the woman in our train car when we came to Florida? She must have been following us. But was it luck or did information on us get out there?" 

James says, "Are you sure? Roy was fairly certain the intruder was a man, and gender identification is one area that he has quite an eye for."  Roy interjects, "Well, I did say he was dickless."   Fish chimes in. "I did try to get a look up her skirt, and failed." He catches himself, realizing what he's said (and in mixed company besides!). He blushes.   "That woman on the train? Maybe s/he was in drag...s/he did have quite the big ol' nose!"  Roy says, "You looked for the Adam's apple, right? Right? Come on, man, you always look for the Adam's apple."   Lawrence says, "I’m Pretty sure, James. The lady got scared off by Mr. Hardin before she got close to us. So I can't be 100% sure." 

Abby comments, "Well, if it was a woman, she was woefully... underdeveloped. Didn't Nanuet say there were two sets of footprints, or am I remembering wrong? A man and a woman? Perhaps they are family, so look alike?" Thomas nods, "Yes, I was thinking the very thing myself -- perhaps they are twins." Roy grumbles, "Probably lovers, too."    Fish squints. "Mr. Parker, would you happen to know any contacts in Jacksonville with firsthand knowledge of what gets fenced in that town, and when? And who's buying?" He then adds quietly, "I might know someone who knows someone..." 

James says, "I don't but Sol does." Sol says, “Yes, I was mentioning it earlier to James and some of the others. I am acquainted with two individuals in the Jacksonville area who traffic in high-priced contraband goods, including magical elixirs. It probability came from one of them. I had planned to introduce You, Lawrence, or Roy to each of these individuals within the next week. We could make inquiries about this specific type of elixir. I sincerely doubt that either would reveal the identity of their customers, but we could possibly get a message delivered to the purchaser through the seller.” 

Fish nods. "Introductions may not be necessary with me, sir, at least not with both of these fellas -- there can't be that many 'entrepreneurs' fencing high-end contraband in Jacksonville! The man I know as 'Luke Wheelwright' deals in orchidaceous bric-a-brac. I'd not stand in the same room with him without a wall at my back, mind you, but he does pay top dollar. If I had to guess, I'd wager that he is one of the men that you had in mind for us to meet, yes?" Sol smiles and says, "Yes indeed. Let's visit him together on Sunday. I'll take either Roy or Lawrence with me to visit the other." 

Ruby had been uninterested in the discussions... she didn't see immediate danger and she was worried about George and what his decision was going to be. She returned to her bath again and settled in.   Back downstairs, Abby states "Well, if that's all for this evening, I think Ruby had the right idea about a bath. It's been a long journey and a long day following. So I'll see you all in the morning," she looked over at Roy with a grin and said, "And not until the morning." "That's ok, sugar," Roy says with a smirk. "I don't mind keepin' the lights off." 

James and Luiz excuse themselves to head up to both the laboratory and library to research the items that had been delivered to them this day.  Wilamina stays in the living room and engageds Thomas in a long discussion as to what he has been doing since she saw them last.  Alsoomse heads back outside with Nanuet to finish moving the last of her possessions out of the ten-by-fifteen foot wood and animal skin lodge that will be his new home. She leaves him a charcoal stove and shows him the rope cords which pull back the rooftop skin above it so that smoke will exit when the stove is being used. 

Sol takes Roy, Benjamin and Lawrence on a tour of the secret back staircase, showing them the entrances on each floor on both the central hallway side and interior side. He also shows them were the trapdoors are in each of their own rooms as well as the rooms that are currently unoccupied. Lastly, he takes them up to the roof and shows them a magical latch on the central telescope that activates a Illusion that makes it appear to anybody not on the roof that it is unoccupied and that the telescopes are all stationary. 

Fish retires to his room. Like any thief, he's always at least a little bit paranoid -- more so now given the events earlier today -- and so he rigs a pinch of flash powder to trip should anyone disturb either the trapdoor, window or hall door. Roy does a sweep of his room one more time to make sure everything's in its place before turning in for the night.   And Jasper Delroy begins to make the nightly patrol around the building with two of his hound dogs. 

Leaving the others downstairs, Abigail went to her room and enjoyed a long, hot bath. It was going to take a lot of energy not just to do her job here, whatever it was going to be, but to deal with Roy and Fish. She rather liked them, but her wit was going to have to get quicker if she was going to keep up. But that didn't matter now.   After the long soak Abby dressed herself in her light nightgown and climbed into the unfamiliar bed. She was tired enough to fall asleep almost instantly, even in this new place. 

Ruby sat in the tub, drinking large swallows of her bourbon. She watched as the sun went down and the stars came out and her tub water got cold, and George still had not come back. She got out of the tub, dried herself off, and put on a lovely white nightgown with French lace on the bodice. And George still had not come back. She brushed her long hair in the mirror, and tied it up in a bow for bed. And still George had not come back. Ruby crawled into the soft cotton sheets of the bed, wonderfully cool on her skin. She snuggled in, pulling the covers up to her chin. Tears roll down her cheeks as she cried herself to sleep because George still had not come back and Ruby feared what that meant.

Would he ask her to come back to New York to still live a painted bird in a cage? Or leave her here in Florida, choosing his company over her? Or would he insist on having children soon, no matter where they were? All these thought cascaded through Ruby's head along with the bourbon, as her tears fell and she finally found escape in sleep.

It was late when Ruby felt someone crawl into bed with her. Her instincts kicked in and she whirled with a derringer in her hand, ending up with it pointed at Georges face. She was so happy she threw her arms around him, and began to cry once more. George carefully removed the derringer from her and held her for a bit. Then she lay down as he laid next to her, his arms wrapped around her tightly. Ruby could smell the bourbon on him, he must have drunk the rest of the bottle, better than half of it, which worried her, George never drank that heavily. Worry and doubt crept back into her mind and her heart beat fast as George began to speak.

"Constance, I did a lot of thinking. And I thought especially a lot about what James said. About these artifacts. And about the events that have already surrounded them. About the acts of war that have already occurred. How James thinks war will come of this. And I don't know that if I have the chance to stop that, if I can refuse. And if war is coming, I must be with you, near you. I can't live without you, so even if I chose to be in New York it might leave you in the path of war. And you are right, I have some good people in place, but I will need to be there from time to time. And I thought I could ask James for a larger lab to work on a few things while I am down here so I don't have so much down time.

And, we don't have to have children right now. Though I do want them, we do have sometime, especially if you extend your life. So, what I am saying my love, is that yes, we shall join AGELESS as full members. If I wish to leave a better world to my hopeful heirs, I need to work towards peace. And lets face it no one will buy film in a war," he says as he pinches her.

Ruby grabbed his face and pulled him to her so she could kiss him. She pressed up against him as she did, the warmth of him comforting to her. She kept her palms on his face even as she slowly pulled her lips away from his. "That is good news," she said, somewhat hesitantly. "You are such a good man, you always do the right thing. We will do the right thing together and lend our services where we can. And I am certain James will give you what you need, perhaps even make you your own building here."

The then thoughts swirled in her mind and George could see she was conflicted about something. He nudged her nose to nose and asked, "What's wrong?" Ruby wasn't sure how to answer but could not speak of doing the right thing and not tell the truth. "Well... we have never spoken of babies before. I don't think I would be a very good mother. In fact, I am positive of that. And..." She tried not to get too upset speaking, which she considered silly over the fact it was something she never wanted. But George wanted it and she wanted him and wanted to make him happy... "I don't know if I can have babies anyway."

George laughed and Ruby pouted. "What? What is so funny?" she said hitting him with a pillow.  "Constance, do you love me? Would you do anything for me?" Ruby replied, "Of course."   "Well then you will make a fine mother, some day. You will find your capacity for love expanded beyond belief. And as for having children. I happen to know a priest of Asclepius back in New York, and I am sure he can help us." says George stealing the pillow away from her and hitting her so she fell back.

George leaned over her and kissed her. "Constance, we will worry about that in a while, but have no doubt that I will make it so if WE choose it to be. But I do hope you will think on it long and hard."   She stared up at him seriously, her eyes searching his. "I will think on it long and hard, for you, I promise. I just don't want you to be disappointed is all. For a lot of reasons. You know, if I can't do it." She reached up and pushed some stray hair off his forehead. "But I am only 19 after all, too young to be thinking about babies. Now the making babies part I am all for..." Her lips slowly formed into a wicked grin and she pulled him closer to her. "I don't recall you telling me how much you love me and that you would do anything for me in the last few moments... darling..."  

"Well at 25 you become a spinster so we had better get going on you," laughs George   "But yes my darling Constance, you know I do love you desperately, you intoxicate me. And I would do anything, anything if you were to but ask." George bent and gave Ruby a slow, deep passionate kiss.  "And forgive me for earlier, my heart's flame, but you know I need to think things through and work them out carefully. But don't tell James just yet, I want some leverage on him for a new workroom," says George winking before moving his kisses down Ruby's neck.

Ruby ran her fingers through George's hair, leaving her hands resting on his head as he showered her with kisses. "There is nothing to forgive baby, it's just you being you. It's kinda nice to know I can rely on that. And I won't tell James, I'll let you do the negotiations yourself. You are the business guy after all. I'm just the singer. Young, beautiful, sexy, desirable singer who you want to have your babies, but, just the singer. Even if I am quickly on my way to being a spinster." She cracked up laughing at that.

"So..." she tapped her fingers on his head, "You'd do anything I asked, huh? Anything? Whatever should I ask for..." She kept drumming her fingers on his head as his kisses moved lower. "What if I wanted a big huge mansion to live in? Or my own private tropical island? Or the rarest bird on the planet?" She laughed, "Oh, I know. What if I asked for a star? I do so love stars..."

George came back and kissed Ruby deeply on the lips. "The sun, the moon and the stars are yours if you ask for them my love. Name your desire and I shall make it so, for you are my desire and all I require is you," replies George putting his forehead on hers as he looks into her eyes.  "Well then...," she said slowly, her naughty grin in place, "I require something that will take all your resolve and resources and energy. And that is..." she ran her finger across his cheek to his lips, "That you stay with me tonight."    "I could not think of a better place to be this evening," replies George as continued to kiss her and get comfortable for a good night's... sleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nineteen, “Come Saturday Morning” September 2nd, 1882, 5:00 A.M.*

An hour before dawn on Saturday, September 2nd, Alsoomse very quietly makes her way downstairs and outside. She waves to Obadhiah Kingsley, who is sitting on the front porch guarding with the patriarch of their faithful family of hound dogs.   As she gets within fifty feet of her former lodge she attracts the attention of Maska. Alsoomse kneels down and the wolf comes over up to her. Alsoomse gently rubs the wolf's face and motions for the animal to accompany her. The two set off together in the direction of the Delroy-Kingsley home. 

Like the elvan Alsoomse, Thomas arose early before dawn to perform his morning calisthenics and exercises, exiting the house wearing a plain black silk tunic and loose pants to match, covered by a linen robe dyed earthen-brown. With his staff in one hand, and his ancient, dog-eared copy of the Company of the Masters of the Science of Defense, he padded down to the riverbank.

Stripping down to just his pants, Thomas squatted by the river, closed his eyes, and took in several deep breaths to cleanse his lungs and clear his thoughts. He opened his eyes and looked out over the river, seeing the light wisps of fog rising from the still water, hearing the songs of the birds in the trees as they began to anticipate sunrise, and smelling the rich mixture of earth, water, and plant life. He mused to himself that northern Florida was not unlike his native Florida in many ways.

After a half-hour of meditation and contemplation, Thomas rose, stretched, and began to loosen his muscles for his patterned martial exercise. To any who had met Thomas for the first time in a parlor or social gathering, they would be astounded, possibly horrified, to see the transformation of the gentle, bookish, and gregarious half-ogre into a steely-eyed and disciplined killing machine. 

With staff, arms, and legs whirling and spinning about in lethal but controlled frenzy, Thomas honed and practiced his martial arts skills. He followed a tradition of patterns of parries, attacks, and ripostes centuries old, established in the rolling hills of the countryside of central England by peasants who were forced to defend themselves against foes with armor, horses, and superior weaponry with nothing but fists, feet, and farming implements. It could be, at turns, a non-lethal form for the purpose of subjugating an enemy, or the deadly form for the quick and brutally efficient dispatching of a foe -- Thomas had lost count of the number of times (and foes) for which he had had to use both forms.

Thomas continued to practice until just after the sun rose, working himself up into a slather of clean sweat and hard muscle. He then leaned his staff against the tree, looked quickly about for the purposes of courtesy and decorum before stripping his pants off, and then dived into the bracing cold water of the river for a hard and vigorous swim twixt the riverbanks. 

He came out of the water, donned tunic, pants, and robe, and took up his book and staff and walked back to the house. Seeing the house begin to stir with activity, he sat on the veranda and opened his book to read for a bit, allowing his body and mind to still from the adrenaline and endorphin flush. Thomas was prepared for what the day would bring, toned, content, and balanced in body, mind, and spirit. 

George arose with the sun as he always did. He gently kissed Ruby before leaving to his own room to dress. He headed downstairs for a quick bite to eat of what ever he could find along with several large cups of black coffee. He too a cup up with him and left it in Ruby's room before heading to the photographic lab to make a thorough examination of what James had stocked and noting where he could put the things he had brought with him, things that could not be bought as of yet. 

Lawrence wakes up with the sun. Once he gets up, he checks the upended chair that he put under the trap door before he turned in. Finding no one with a broken leg tangled up in it, he nods to himself. Lawrence washes his face in the wash basin before dressing casually. He heads downstairs for breakfast and grabs some breakfast. While eating, he idly doodles on a scrap of paper. 

Fish wakes up early, as is his habit. He slept in his clothes, as he has only two sets. He retrieves his other shirt, and attempts to snap the wrinkles out. He is looking forward to the party trip to Jacksonville and the new duds he's been promised! He descends all three flights of stairs without letting his feet touching the floor, sliding down the banisters and walking on his hands when necessary. He darts into the kitchen, smears some marmalade on a hunk of bread, then grabs a piece of fruit and dashes out the door, mouth full. He finds a flat patch of ground to practice his tumbling, and then clambers up the nearest tree to practice his leaping and his balance tricks.

Roy woke up slowly and stretched long before getting out of bed. As he put on his clothes, something light since it was gonna be a hot day, his stomach reminded him that it was breakfast time. He slipped on some shoes and headed to the kitchen, hoping to get his favorite breakfast of ham, grits, coffee, and a little red-eye gravy. 

Nanuet rested longer than usual for himself being worn from the journey. When he did awaken he was surprised to not feel Maska close by.  "Suppose she's gone hunting" he said to himself as he approached the house. He nodded to Thomas on the porch before heading inside looking for something to eat for his morning meal. 

Morning crept into Abigail's room, waking her slowly about an hour after dawn. She was in no hurry so puttered around her room in her dressing gown, beginning her unpacking and deciding how she wanted to arrange things. When her stomach began to complain she finally considered getting dressed.   Instead of a skirt, she chose one of the many pairs of pants she'd brought. The style was a bit unusual as the legs were wide and flowing, but not so much as to be what was called a split skirt. They were just loose and comfortable despite being slim at the waist. After a few moments of consideration she slid her Colt Thunderer into the pocket she'd had sewn into her pants for it. Working in dangerous places Abby had learned to arm herself early on. She paired the pants with a simple blouse, pulled back just the front of her hair and headed down looking for something to eat. 

Hardin sleeps better than he has in a long time, the comfort of the bed several notches above what he is used to. He still rises fairly early and dresses for comfort...pants, leather vest with sewn-in holsters and a comfortable shirt. He slides on a pair of leather bracers to keep the shirt sleeves from catching on anything unfortunate and slides downstairs to the kitchen with his smaller valise.

He rummages through the aftermath of the previous night's dinner, gathering tin cans and bottles before heading down to the water. He passes a dripping Thomas on the way and struggles to tip his hat with all that he is carrying.
"Doc. Care for a bit of sport?"  Hardin flashes his lopsided grin, but doesn't linger for a reply.  A few minutes later, startled flocks of waterfowl take to the air as the flat crack of Colt Lightenings and the throatier booms of Peacemakers rip through the still morning air. The bottles and cans don't stand a chance... 

Ruby, having not been told it was necessary to rise early, slept in late, which was customary for her. She lazily enjoyed a cup of coffee that had been acquired by George as she readied for the day, dressing in a flowy peach skirt and light white blouse. It was the lightest clothing she had until she got some new sundresses more suited to the weather. She pulled the top of her hair back into a large clip and left the rest of her long bouncy red locks flowing down her back.    She swept down into the kitchen just before lunch time, looking for something to eat, unsure if their meeting would include food or not. 

Mina makes her way downstairs mid-morning. She tells those who are around that Luiz and James are continuing to confirm their theories and hope to have answers by the 1:00 PM meeting. She also says that Jemima and Antoinette will be delivering lunch at noon for the group, so that they can all get a good meal before the meeting. 

After it was revealed that lunch would still be a while, Ruby went off in search of George. She knew just where to start looking, finding him just where she knew he would be, in the photography lab. She quietly came up behind him and reached her hands around his face, covering his eyes.   "Guess who?" she purred into his ear, trying not to laugh. 

George gasps in mock surprise "Abby? Ruby might catch us!" he says before turning to plant a kiss on Ruby. "So you did arise today, and obviously I need a new hiding place" he teases her. "I left you some coffee, but it was probably cold by the time you got up, sorry. Did you sleep well?" he asks with a smile and another kiss. Ruby pinched him then crossed her arms. "If you'd prefer to be with that skinny Abby girl... " she said, pretending to be offended as she turned her back to him, "Go ahead. I know she can't love you like I do." 

George wrapped his arms around Ruby's shoulders and kissed her neck. "No, of course she couldn't. So have you had breakfast yet or are you waiting for lunch?" asks George without letting go of Ruby. "I just had that wonderful cup of coffee someone left me," Ruby said, not giving in just yet. "I'm starting to get hungry for lunch, yes. But I was hoping to find someone to go exploring with me until lunch is ready. Outside. Of course. Now that I know you are waiting for another girl, I guess I could go ask someone else to join me. I bet Roy would do it in a minute. Or maybe Ben..." 

George snorted "You know those two could never keep up with you" he said "Nor would they bring you coffee. Or bourbon in the tub" he added with another kiss on the neck. Ruby giggled, "No, you're right. They'd be too dazzled by me being naked to get anything accomplished." She turned and took George's hands in hers and started pulling him towards the door. "Now come on, you owe me for teasing me, let's go for a walk before lunch. I reaalllyyyyyy want to... plus we should check on Nanuet and see how he fared last night in such a strange place." 

George pulled back, stopping Ruby. He looked at her with a raised eyebrow for a minute before smiling "Alright my dear, I can finish the inventory later." says George as he puts a few things back where they belong and tucks his inventory list into his briefcase. He takes Ruby's hand and adds "It will be nice to see the grounds though it, they seem beautiful."  She says, "Yes, they do. I want to go down by the river and check that out. I wonder if it is good for swimming..."

After Mina's message about lunchtime, Abby debated whether to spend the morning practicing with her blade or enjoying the warm sunshine in a rocker with her novel. For this morning she decided to be a bit lazy and go with the relaxing. She ran upstairs and got her book, then went out to the porch where Dr. Crane was sitting. "Beautiful morning," she said simply as she took a seat.   

Roy made his way out to the porch. Once there, he took out his deck of cards and started shuffling them. "Care for a game, Abby?" She looked up from her book and took off her spectacles. "Sure, as long as it's a game I know." Roy looked up and waved. "Doing good. Just about to start up a game of cards. Care to join us?" 

Meanwhile, Ruby grabbed George’s hand tightly now and pulled him out of the house. Happy and smiling she bounded out the front door, off the porch and down the front steps before she saw there was people there.  "Good morning Thomas and Roy and Abby! How are you this lovely day?" Thomas replies, "Marvelous, marvelous! Going for a swim, I see. I think you will find the water bracing but refreshing."

"I would LOVE to play cards," Ruby grinned then glanced sideways at George. "However, exercise for the body is just as important as exercise for the mind," she winked at Roy. "Perhaps when I return from my walk I can jump into the game with you two. Right now, we're going exploring. Of course, you are welcome to join us also, if you please."  Roy turned to Abby. "What do you think, Abs? You wanna walk or you wanna play cards?"   Abby replies "Either is fine, but before you decide, I can guarantee that I'm not inclined to strip down and swim this morning."  Roy says, "Hmmmm. You make it hard sometimes Abby.... and you're making it difficult for me to make a decision."

Thomas grins, and says under his breath to Abigail, "Keep a firm hold on your wallet or anything else important to you if you are engaging in a round of cards with Huggins."   Abby replies to Roy’s previous question, "I never bet more than I'm willing to lose. And we'll see what Roy wants more, my money or my good will," she grinned quietly.  Ruby took note of Thomas's comment to Abigail; it only made her more excited to see what Roy could do.  "Well, I'm not planning on swimming today, though the weather is nice for it. I suppose I would need a suit." Her grin grew. "You know, to not embarrass you all. I will purchase one on our trip to the city. But I do want to see what it's like down there by the river. Thomas, I assume you've already been?" 

Roy strokes his chin.  "I think we'll just sit here and game, Ruby. Feel free to join us when you're done." "Have fun!" she chirped before pulling George off down the path her grandmother and James had taken yesterday on their bike ride. Ruby kept her eyes alert looking for Nanuet but was otherwise relaxed as they wandered together. "I wonder what else we will find out at this meeting today. I am glad it's not too far off, my curiosity is killing me." 

Once Ruby and George leave, Roy will turn back to Abby. "So you care to make this interesting?"   Abby says, "Oh, I'm sure it's already going to be very interesting," she answered innocently. "But I'm willing to consider your proposal." Roy replies, "Weeeeellllll.... I've always liked poker, draw or stud, so I'd be willing to give it a shot. Unfortunately, I seem to have left my wallet upstairs. Luckily, though, I didn't forget my clothes, which I'd be more than willing to wager. How about you?" he says with a sly grin. 

Abby says, "Wish I'd laid bets on what you were going to want to wager; I'd be richer now. Roy, I'm as good a sport as anyone but I really don't want to be down to my skivvies this morning." Roy "pouts."   "I guess that's ok. How about a nice game of gin, then?" Roy deals the cards.   Abby says, "If it makes you feel better, I'm not much of a card player and I'm quite likely to lose. A lot. So if you can ever convince me of that wager it'll probably be worth your time." Roy just smiles and continues to play gin. 

Hardin passes George and Ruby, tipping his bowler while wiping some powder residue from his hands and face with a kerchief.  "Ms. Ruby, George, how are you today? Anything of interest afoot?" Ruby gave him a little curtsy. "I'm fabulous! And you?" She looked him up and down. "You look like you've been busy already this morning, I imagine you've been practicing with those quick guns of yours?  As for us, we're just taking a nice walk over to the river, nothing of interest to report yet. However, I am dying to know what we're going to find out at today's meeting. You are already set to sign up?"   George says, "Doing well, thank you for asking. We are out for a stroll before lunch. Off to see the grounds and enjoy the Floridian sunshine." replies George as he shakes Hardin's hand. 

At 11:30 AM Alsoomse and Antoinette come walking up the road towards the house. Both are wearing almost-matching sundresses, Alsoomse's being white with a blue floral design and Antoinette's being white with a red floral design. Both dresses highlight their hourglass figures. Antoinette is carrying two large baskets that are covered over with cloth but from the smell are clearly fresh baked rolls for lunch. Alsoomse is carrying a box, the contents of which can also be identified from the smell, as hot apple pies. They are accompanied by Nanuet's wolf Maska, whose fur looks to be freshly bathed and neatly brushed out. 

Fish returns.  He finds he feels a little like a hayseed. Or a dirty carnie. He's dusty from his play this morning -- and there's a new tear in his shirt over his left shoulder. Ruby steps off the porch as he arrives. She looks stunning, as always. Her paramour looked as though he needed more sun, but his tie was tied ever-so-elegantly. Thomas was dressed plainly, but the threads he wore were well-spun and cut for movement. Roy looked a little pimp (no surprise there! where'd he buy such beautiful silk?). Abigail? Ben didn't want to think too hard about what she was wearing. Hardin? He wore his bowler with style. Cantrell? Well...he for one looks as though he slept in those clothes. Alsoomse and Antoinette? Best not think too hard about what they're wearing either, in their matching thin cotton sun dresses...

Nanuet had missed most of the activity on the porch as he had been inside foraging for food. He emerges from the house, bread crumbs on his clothing and a hint of jam still stuck to the corner of his mouth.  "Good morning everybody!" he says enthusiastically through a mouthful of food. He smiles at the ladies carrying the baskets and offers his assistance. "So you were off gathering food this morning girl" he says to Maska with a grin "good job girl, good job!"   

The wolf communicates back to Nanuet through their telepathic link that he didn't have to hunt food, the girls fed her. Maska says that she had a very nice swim and the girls then brushed her out. Nanuet gets the impression that Maska enjoyed the personal attention. Nanuet tells her, "Yes, I can smell the food girl, that is why I said gathered rather than hunted. I think we're going to like staying here." 

At around a quarter until noon the Delroy-Kingsley family are heading up the walkway with the mule cart. As they arrive Jemima hands Obie, Enoch and Jasper each a large metal container with a lid which they bring inside to the kitchen. Jemima then ties up the mule to the front rail post and heads inside carrying a ceramic crock.

George and Ruby took their time walking, strolling along the bike path and out to the river. They chatted some more about their future together, this new adventure putting a lot of their future plans into the spotlight. They basked in the sun next to the river for a while before Ruby's belly rumbled and they head back to the house for lunch.  They arrived just as lunch showed up so they skipped the card game and went into the dining room to enjoy it while it was hot, the meeting soon to follow.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty, “The Slaves of Atlantis” September 2nd, 1882, 5:00 A.M.*

Just before noon a pair of riders head up the walkway towards the house. One is a human male who appears to be in his seventies or eighties. He is tall and thin, with long white hair tied in the back in a ponytail. He is clean shaven except for a thin white mustache and wearing a dark brown suit that falls a little loose on his frame. He has on a white cotton shirt with a brown and gold patterned bow tie. His hat is a somewhat dilapidated pre-Civil War United States Army cap. Well-worn but recently polished shoes are on his feet. Pinned to the lapel of his suit coat is a medal, which many of those assembled recognize as the Congressional Medal of Honor. His horse’s saddle has United States markings that indicate it was originally made for military use. A walking cane sits in the saddle’s rife holster. And lastly, a multi-colored parrot is perched upon his right shoulder. 

His companion is a blonde-haired half-elvan female who is the human equivalent of early-to-mid twenties. She is attired in a white floral print sundress that is identical in style to those currently worn by Alsoomse and Antoinette, although the flowers on her dress are a bright yellow. While she doesn’t have same voluptuous figure or captivating beauty as the other two similarly-attired women, nobody would ever consider her to be unattractive, with a trim physique, sparkling light blue eyes and a pleasant smile. 

She quickly dismounts and secures both of their horses to the front railing. She then helps the older man down from his horse and hands him his cane. They walk together towards the front porch, him using the cane in his right hand and her supporting him on the left.   As the reach the lobby Alsoomse comes out to greet them, kissing the man on the right cheek. She says to the others, “Our dinner guests are all here now. Everybody, I would like to introduce you to our nearest neighbors, Sergeant Alan McKinnon and his granddaughter-in-law Autumn McKinnon. They live along the river just west of the Timucuan Conservancy. Alan’s other companion will make his own introduction.” On cue the parrot exclaims, “Walter says Hello, Walter says Hello.” 

They enter the dining room, with Alsoomse removing Walter from Alan’s shoulder and places the bird atop a wooden hat rack that had been brought into the room and placed near one of the china cabinets on the south wall. 
James says, “Please feel free to sit wherever you would like, there is no assigned seating with this meal.”   Autumn helps Alan over to a chair at the table with James, Mina and Luiz, but doesn’t take a seat there herself, leaving the other three seats at that table open. Jasper, Obadiah and Jemima, sit at a table with Alsoomse and Sol, leaving two seats open at that table. Autumn joins the two younger members of the Delroy-Kingsley clan, Antoinette and Enoch, leaving the other four seats open at that table. 

Ruby and George take a seat with Autumn, Antoinette and Enoch where she introduces herself and George to the newcomer and the others she didn't really get to speak with the night before.   "It's a pleasure to meet you Autumn, do you come here often to visit?"   She replies, "We visit around once a week, James and Grandfather have become close friends. They spend most of the time swapping war stories.    We don't get out that much any more, Grandfather has become quite frail. But I manage to see Alsoomse every day at dawn, as she and Antoinette join me for a bath and swim in the river. Jemima used to join us too, but the new house has an indoor tub, so she says that her river days are over." 

Ruby answers, "I can't say I blame her, I prefer the tub too. Though a dip in the river does sound very refreshing, perhaps I'll have to join you one day, if you don't mind.” Autumn says, "Sure, you're perfectly welcome too. Alsoomse used to bring the teenage girls who were here with her this last summer. Today your furry friend Maska joined us, she seemed to enjoy the swim a great deal. She's a beautiful animal." Ruby says, "Isn't she? Nanuet takes wonderful care of her and she has saved our butts many, many, many times, thankfully. Perhaps soon I'll join you then and bring her with me."

Ruby says, “Seems like you ladies are all very close around here. I miss my best friend, I haven't seen her in a very long time. Men are nice but it's not the same relationship as the girls have, you know?" Ruby smiled and patted George's hand. "And I DO need to get some of those dresses you all have, you look fabulous."   Autumn says, "That should be easy enough to do, Jemima has a full bolt of the white cloth and the stencil pattern for the flowers. You just have to add the dye of whatever color you want."

Once people are seated Jemima and Antoinette bring out the food which is placed upon each of the tables. It consists of broiled fish with a white sauce topping that has oranges and lemons in it; two separate rice dishes, a white rice and a Cajun rice; a mixed vegetable dish comprised of black-eye peas, green beans and pearl onions in a butter sauce; and hot wheat rolls. A hot apple pie is placed in the center of each table for desert. As was done at the meal before, prayers are said by worshipers present to each deity worshiped by those at the table with Alan McKinnon saying the prayer to the Greek and Roman gods. 

Nanuet, always looking for more food finds a seat at the table where Alsoomse and Sol are sitting. He introduces himself to the newcomers at the table and with a disregard for manners begins shoveling food in is face. "Wow, this is really good, I am definitely going to like it here!" he says smiling with a mouth full of food.

Lawrence takes a leisurely walk on the grounds. He enjoys the warm Florida sun on his face as he goes. He hears the lunch bell and slowly makes his way back to the house. "Smells good." Ruby called out in a louder voice, "Lunch is wonderful again, thank you Ladies!" She ate heartily as she always did, no one knew where all those calories went, but Ruby always seemed to be eating or drinking something. "I'm going to get so fat if all the food is like this everyday," she laughed. "Then how can I perform up on stage? Or fit into the lovely sundress Jemima will make me?" She finished off her pie with a flourish. "Seems worth it to me either way." 

Antoinette tells Ruby, "You're welcome. You can thank Autumn too, she's the one who caught all the fish that we're eating." Autumn says, "Grandfather should get more of the credit than myself. He's the lifelong fisherman who taught me all the tricks to trade, I mearly do as I've been instructed. Plus Jemima is the one who cleaned and cooked them, that's the part of fishing I can do without."   Ruby exclaims,  "Ugh, well, I for one am glad you are here to do it because that just grosses me out! I'll eat it but I'm not touching it otherwise," she laughed at how silly that sounded.

She finished her last bite of lunch then stood and stretched. "Thanks again for lunch. And now, upstairs I think we're meeting?" As the meal comes to a close and the last of the apple pies are devoured the McKinnons depart. Luiz and Alsoomse both head upstairs to prepare for the meeting. Jemima, Antoinette and Enoch clear the tables and wash the dishes. Given the interruption the previous day Sol asks Obie and Jasper to stay and keep an eye on things from the lobby and front porch while the meeting is going on. James announces to the others that the meeting will start in ten minutes. 

After lunch, Lawrence thanks Alsoomse and Antoinette for the delicious pies they made. He sits on the porch and smokes a cigar as he muses, "Those McKinnons are mighty interesting." After the meal and general conversation, Thomas returned to his room to change from his exercise clothing back into his regular attire. 

As people enter the library and conference room they immediatley notice the room’s temperature is cooler than the rest of the house, being a very comfortable seventy degrees. There are six wooden easels set up inside the room, one a few feet back from each corner of the long table. On the table are a bowl of fresh fruit, a bowl of dried fruit, two bowls with mixed nuts, a bowl with peppermint, butterscotch and other hard candies, and two bowls with chocolate candies.   

James Parker is standing at the head of the table and placed before him is the same decanter with the magical elixir that he had set on the table the previous day. Alsoomse has changed out of her colorful sundress and is now attired in into a gray skirt with matching suit jacket over a white blouse. Luiz stands over at the well-stocked bar and invites each person to get a beverage. 

Thomas headed back downstairs and into the library and conference center, nodding to Parker, and takes a seat (whatever seat Parker indicates, or the closest to the head of the table.  He reaches for two apples from the fresh fruit bowl, and begins to eat one as everyone else gathers. 

Nanuet helped with whatever cleanup he could before he was shooed away. He headed upstairs, his belly full, eager to get more information about the mission they were about to undertake. Nanuet entered the room and took a seat near the back and quietly waited for the meeting to start. 

As Ruby entered the room she began to head to the bar for an iced tea but instead veered off sharply as she spotted the chocolate. She happily grabbed a few pieces before getting her and George an iced tea then finding George who was already sitting. She was certain he chose those exact seats for some purpose, where the sun was positioned, or the angle at which he could see the front of the room but Ruby had no such concern, she just plopped down next to him.  "Chocolate?" she offered him one while they waited for the meeting to begin. George reached for a peppermint, popping one in his mouth. He smiled at Ruby as she sat next to him. He pulled out his notebook, and waited for the meeting, taking Ruby's hand into his own as he waited. 

"My goodness," Ruby said out loud to no one in particular, "It is so cool in here, what's making it so cold?"  Alsoomse replies, "That would be me. The spell will only last for around forty-five minutes, but it should stay relatively cool thereafter with the room closed up. I figured that we might as well all be comfortable." Ruby blinked at her a few times then smiled. She should have realized that everyone here each had a very special set of skills. "Well, I for one am thankful, it's nice to have it be a little cooler, it has been so hot and humid! It's hot where I come from too but not like this.   Do we think this meeting will be longer than 45 minutes anyway?" 

Alsoomse replies, "It could be, I've admonished James for being far to circumspect with all of you about the details. I have always taught him to be cautious, but some things should have been told to you from the onset. For example, if Roy and Abigail had known about the secret staircase passage or trapdoors in each room that intruder might have been captured rather than escaping. I blame that on James being too secretive. And while I understand his wanting to be totally sure of his theories before sharing them he was at least ninety-five-percent confident of his conclusions before now. So he has agreed that the meeting will last until he has satisfied all of you with the answers to whatever questions that you have for him.”

The others make their way into the room and to seats around the table. Sol is the last person to enter the room. He takes out a key and locks the door behind him. Looking at James he says, “The upper floors are all now secure. Jasper and Obie will stay on guard downstairs and outside.”   Luiz tells those present, “This room has a number of special magical protections, so once sealed it is impossible for anybody to eavesdrop on our conversations.” 

Once everybody is seated with their beverages James stands and begins, “Yesterday I outlined some of what this is all about. Today we will in the detail and answer any and all of your questions. Please feel free to voice your thoughts as they occur, as what we have to say is rather lengthy and I wouldn’t want you to forget to ask something of potential importance. 

At the conclusion of this meeting I will again ask each of you to decide whether you wish for your role here to be as a full employee or as an occasional consultant. If you decide the latter option I require you to consume a quantity of the Elixir of Forgetfulness so that the details of this meeting will remain solely with those who are fully committed to this venture.

Ruby squeezed George's hand. She was glad he got to think things though the way he needed to the night before. Now both of them would be able to move forward without any reservations in their heart.  "Let's get started! You know how impatient I am and the waiting is killing me," she teased before taking another bite of chocolate. The truth was, she was loving all this, the feeling of something much bigger than any of them. 

James says, “Luiz, since it was you who initiated this effort why don’t you begin?”   Doctor Chernovitz says, “This all started with an mystery that has been bothering me for decades. Over twenty years ago I was reading a rare medical book that was written by a French physician in the early 1700’s. The doctor mentioned a rather effective herbal medicinal remedy passed down through his family to cure a type of severe fever while in temperate climates. As I was living in Brazil at the time and participating in exploration of the Amazon River I found this cure to be of special importance. The remedy worked well. 

One curiosity thought was a footnote on that page which said that this cure was first used by the author’s great grandfather, who had served as the physician at Fort Caroline, and that the cure was learned from the ‘Slaves of Atlantis’. There were no further references in that volume to the Atlantians and so I decided to further research this Fort Caroline. What I discovered was that the French government officially denied that any French fortress named Fort Caroline ever existed. They suggested that any fort by that name must have been by another nation. 

So I checked with other governments, sending letters to their various diplomatic offices and repositories of history. The replies indicated there was no evidence of there ever being a fortress by that name. However, the letter that I received from the Spanish government not only denied a fortress by that name, it strongly suggested that I abandon this line of research, with an implied threat if I continued to pursue it. They obviously didn’t know me, as their threat had the opposite effect for me, providing he impetus for me to investigate further. 

Since my main clue was the French physician I returned to France, where two of my children were living at the time. I spent weeks looking through records, and I couldn’t find any birth records, marriage records or medical school transcripts for the author’s ancestor. I did uncover evidence through tax records of that doctor first appearing in France as an educated adult with a family in the late 1560’s. The official explanation was for no other records was that the man may have immigrated to France from a neighboring country and the paperwork recording that was lost. So at the time I considered that to be a possible explanation. 

At the time I had no other leads, and the United States then began its Civil War with significant impacts upon both of my adopted countries of France and Brazil, some more pressing matters rose to the top of my agenda. But I never forgot about that reference to the ‘Slaves of Atlantis’.  Ruby says, "The myths and stories of Atlantis... they include a lot of magic related curiosities, don't they? And that is why everyone would be interested in finding it and if they DID find it, they would want to keep that a secret?" 

James states, “Most references to Atlantis are from the writings of the Greek philosopher Homer. His known works are The Iliad and The Odyssey. Regarding Atlantis itself, in The Iliad he describes the Atlantian people as a race of tall humans, averaging from six to seven feet in height, and tells of the island nation’s destruction.   A third volume by Homer concerns Atlantis itself. That volume is banned in all anti-wizard magic nations as it contains a vast number of arcane spells and that book serves as the basis for the study of wizard magic. But that volume is more than just a spell book, it contains details about the people of Atlantis. And it makes several references to a term that has been commonly mistranslated into western languages as the word ‘Slaves’." 

Ruby asks, "Oh, what is the word, actually, if it isn't slaves? Do we happen to have a copy of this elusive book? I'm not a great reader but I'd like love to get a little peek at one. For curiosity's sake, of course." James says, "Yes, we have a copy of the book, but unless you are versed in Ancient Greek and Ancient Atlantian I doubt that you could read it. As to the translation of that word, I’ll let our linguistic expert explain further.” 

Alsoomse says, “Unlike the Iliad and The Odyssey, which were written in Ancient Greek, his volume about the Atlantians is a mix of Ancient Greek interspersed with words from the ancient language of the Atlantians themselves. Much of this language is the basis for magical writings. The reference to slaves is the Atlantian word and not the Greek. The exact translation of this word is not ‘Slave’ but the phrase is ‘Lifelong Servant’. 

Western scholars deemed that close enough, since in Western cultures a slave’s period of servitude lasted for their entire life. But the few scholars who have studied remnants of other writings credited to the Atlantians, which better explain the master-slave relationship. 

The arrangement was unlike slavery, as we know it; the relationship was not ownership but rather long-term employment. And the period of servitude was linked to the life of the master and not that of servant. This bond of servitude only began when an adult Altantian became married, at which time the servant’s family would then receiving the first of what would be annual payments.” 

James continues stating, “In effect, these were indentured servants who came into a contractual form of employment when an Atlantian had reached adulthood and wed. The personal servant in effect being a life-long wedding present to the individual. These servants would each serve only one specific individual, not their spouse or family, and only until the Atlantian died. At that point the contract would cease, and the servant would then return to his or her own distant homeland.   In return, Atlantis would annually provide the families of the servants with food and medicines for the duration of the servitude contract. Nothing specific is noted about these servants other than that they were from a very distant land. We can also assume from these writings that the servant’s life spans generally exceed that of the Atlantian." 

Alsoomse says, "Yes, when a human Atlantian is married they would then get their own personal servant of the servant race." James says, "Our theory and mine is that it was the Timucuan elves that were the servants of the Atlantians. Furthermore, we believe the Timucuan weren’t elves, that their race was one of half-elves, being of both Elvan and Human Atlantian descent. This theory would account for their taller height and also their shorter life spans than other North American elvan tribes.” "Ohh," Ruby said. "That makes more sense.”

Alsoomse states, “It is also a linguistically sound theory, as the Timucuan language has no common elements with any other North American languages, but it has many similarities in sentence structure and grammar to the Atlantian language. It also bears some similarities with remote languages from other continents. We have also uncovered evidence that the Timucuan used wizard magics, something that with the exception of a few common low-level spells used by bards, no other Native American Elvan tribes historically did. . 

Regarding the Saturiwa tribe that lived here in this area, membership in this tribe was not entirely hereditary, as were the other eleven tribes of the Timucuan. Many of the Saturiwa were born from the other tribes and then brought as infants to this tribe to be raised. The name of Saturiwa actually translates as the phrase ‘Master-like’. 
So we believe that Saturiwa were those born to the various Timucuan groups who showed more of the human than elvan characteristics. By concentrating those genetic tendencies here, the offspring would more closely resemble the Atlantian humans, and therefore be more visually pleasing to the Atlantians who they served. That would also explain why the Timucuan people as a whole remained in self-isolation from other elvan tribes, not wanting their bloodlines to be diluted with those who clearly had no Atlantian genetics.” 

Ruby asks, "Why would their looks matter to their Atlantian masters? And people from Atlantis, they are supposedly... human? And, are there still Atlantian people alive maybe? Where might they live, if there are? What does that all have to do with that rock that came up out of the ocean? I mean, sure, the sea spirit might have been keeping it down under the water but why?" Ruby blinked at the lecturers a few times then took in a deep breath of air, needed after all her question asking. 

Luiz states, "We don't have answers to those questions. Finding the answers to those questions is what this is about. If we are successful I hope to walk the streets of Atlantis within the next year or two. We believe that our theory about the Timucuan is the first step to accomplishing this."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-one, “The French Connection” September 2nd, 1882, 1:30 P.M.*

James says, “Well, ours would have only been a theory without further evidence. An accidental discovery by Luiz less than a year ago was the definitive piece of evidence, and what prompted this current endeavor.” Doctor Chernovitz says, “The key to this discovery which became the basis of our theory occurred last winter when I was in France with my family. I was in a French bookstore and I stumbled across a one-of-a-kind book. It provided evidence of an alternate history about the Timucuan people and also solves the mystery of Fort Caroline. 

What I discovered is a history that both the Spanish and French governments have officially suppressed for over three centuries. I only discovered this now through a fluke, in that the book store owner had for sale several crates of books inherited from an estate sale. This book was unpublished, a one-of-a-kind personal journal, that had some very interesting prints in it.” 

Luiz, James, Sol and Alsoomse stand up and head over to a large cabinet and take out several large drawings of tattooed Native Americans that they place upon the easels (images below).  Luiz states, “These are pictures of the Saturiwa tribe of the Timucuan people, copied and enlarged from prints within the book that I found. They were drawn by a French artist named Jacques Le Moyne de Morgues. He made these during the year that he resided at Fort Caroline, which was the first French Colony in the United States. It was established right here on this very plateau in 1563, two years before the Spanish established their own colony at Saint Augustine and two years before they supposedly built the Castillo de San Mateo on this site." 

Luiz continues, "The founder of the French colony of Fort Caroline was a man named Jean Ribault, a noble from the French City of Dieppe. The city is in the Normandy region overlooking the English Channel. He and the other colonists had fled the Diepee region of France due to religious persecution. The 1560’s was one of the uglier times in the wars between Wizard and Clerical magics, and Ribualt’s group actually believed in both. 

Ribualt was the leader of a religious sect that believed that wizard magic as the gift from the Celtic deity Math Mathonwy, also known as Mathu, who rules over the realm of sorcery, magics and enchantment. One would think that the pro-wizard factions would have actually embraced a religion that believed in wizard magic. There is even evidence that the Atlanteans themselves first worship of this deity Math Mathonwy, as there is mention of it in Homer’s volume about the Atlantians that arcane magic is based upon. 

But instead of accepting this view, Ribault and his followers were deemed as anti-arcane heretics. In 1563, France’s King Charles IX commanded that all believers of Math Mathonwy were to be found and put to death. Given that decree it is not surprising that these heretics chose to flee. They left France and reached Florida, building their new colony right here where this house now stands.” 

Ruby asks, "Is that why their government wanted to hide the existence of the fort, because of Ribault's history as a supposed heretic?" James says, "Yes, exactly. Neither pro-wizard magic government, France or Spain, wished for there to be a public record of the French heretics and their religion.   The French were here for two years. According to secret Spanish records, the true reason behind the Spanish expedition and colonization in 1565 was because the Spanish King discovered that they was a French colony here the lands claimed by Spain. Spain sought to force the French colonists away and to then establish a colony of their own in Florida, to strengthen the legitimacy of their claim. So the Spanish did not actually build the fortress of San Mateo here on this site. After they forced the French out they just renamed the fortress that had already been built by the French and the Saturiwa allies of the French. 

It took some effort on our part, but we discovered and read the Spanish accounts of the 1565 battle here in Florida with the French. The Spaniards claim that they had a great naval victory, managing to sink every one of the French vessels with the loss of most of the French soldiers and sailors on board, without loosing any of their own vessels. They then claim to have marched to the Fortress here and that they killed all but two dozen of the three-hundred colonists, only allowing the ones who renounced clerical magic to live. These survivors were kept as prisoner servants to the Spanish in their Saint Augustine colony and never allowed to return to Europe. 

The secret French accounts tell of a very different version of this story, the Spanish account having apparently been exaggerated by the Florida Provincial Governor Pedro Menendez de Aviles to impress his King. According to the French records, once Fort Caroline became aware of the newly established Spanish colony at Saint Augustine thirty miles to the south the French soldiers and sailors set off from here with all of their ships to attack the Spanish settlement. They left despite dire warnings from the Saturiwa leaders, who is seems knew something about weather prediction. As the French fleet neared Saint Augustine a massive hurricane struck and sank the entire fleet, killing the vast majority of the soldiers and sailors on board. The surviving French soldiers who actually managed to swim to shore were then easily captured and slain by the Spanish, with only a few young cabin boys being spared. 

With their French military protectors of the Fort now gone, the settlers of Fort Caroline were left unprotected from a Spanish counterattack. The French records are consistent with the Spanish account of the fortress falling quickly, with almost everyone present at the fort being slain.   So, in addition to not wanting to promote the heritics, they also wouldn’t have wanted the clerical magic nations to know that the wizard magic nations were fighting amongst themselves. And lastly, one can also assume that since the monarchs of both nations were cousins they may have wanted to suppress this entire incident as nothing more than an internal family squabble." 

James continues, "But there remains several large inconsistencies to these stories. There is no evidence that any of the two dozen or so French prisoners of the Spaniards ever left Florida. But if that was the case, then how did this artist’s work and journal find its way back to France? If he had been a prisoner of the Spanish then his journal and sketchbook would have been confiscated and destroyed, yet here it is today. And even if he had managed to somehow hide it, you would think that he certainly would have mentioned having been captured by the Spanish. 

But all of the journal entries at Fort Caroline end in 1565 prior to the Spanish arrival, with no mention at all of the Spanish. Later entries in the journal were written in France and dated from 1567 until the late 1570’s, but it remains completely silent on the two years from 1565 until 1567. You could ask similar questions regarding the note in the other book from French physician about the Doctor from the Fortress whose descendents later lived in France, how did he return?. 

A third discrepancy concerns the official Spanish account claims that three-hundred French settlers were killed at the Fort. A written account by the Spanish officer in charge of the attack on the fort put the number at only around seventy-five. One could assume the smaller number to be correct, that the higher number was an exaggeration by the Spanish Governor. The higher account would match the maximum amount of people that could have made a single journey from French given the number and type of French ships. 

But the discrepancy that really gets interesting is a review of the listings of the names of the French heretics who fled persecution from the city of Dieppe France and all supposedly came to the Fort Caroline colony. That list shows that, combined with the sailors and soldiers, there would have been approximately 900 French people. That is around twice the number of the higher Spanish account, as well as twice what the ships would have been able to transport. Furthermore, some of the dates listed in Jacques Le Moyne de Morgue's journal at Fort Caroline begin in 1563. But the departure date of the French fleet was not until 1564. So how could the colony have been established here at a time when these heretics were just beginning to raise money to purchase the ships?" 

Luiz says, "And there is one other interesting coincidence that was recently discovered by my son, going through records in Dieppe, France. The physician whose fever remedy comes from Fort Caroline was one of a group of approximately 400 people who suddenly arrived in the French City of Dieppe in 1567. What is officially known of these new residents is they all spoke fluent French. They also had with then written evidence in the form of logs of the ships that brought them to the port city of Dieppe, but curiously, there were no witnesses to any ships having actually arrived and departed, or for that matter, to have ever existed. A separate note cites an unproven rumor that these newcomers were actually the former residents who had left for the New World three and four years earlier, and had then returned with new faces and names to escape persecution as heretics. " 

Nanuet spoke up from his spot at the back of the room. "James, I am sure all of this history is fascinating, but it is being lost on me. Perhaps it is because I lack a formal education. Whatever the reason I am not really comprehending all of these dates and the politics behind hiding journals or lying about the existence of forts and how that ties into us sitting here today." 

James says, "Nanuet, this background is to give you all of the puzzle pieces, we still have to put them together, towards discovering the secrets of Atlantis. 

One reason the heretics chose Dieppe as the main base of worship to begin with. Three thousand years ago this port of Dieppe was one of the main foreign ports used by the island Kingdom of Atlantis to trade with Europe. Chateau de Dieppe, an ancient fortress and castle within the city, was said to have been built upon the stone ruins of the place where the Atlantian aristocracy stayed while visiting there. And not so coincidentally, it was from that very same castle that the townspeople saw these 400 new residents suddenly emerge after being supposedly dropped off by ships that presumably docked near the Chateau. 

One other thing you have to take into account is that a common means of transportation for high-level wizards to day, teleportation, is a relatively new spell. It was only invented within the last century, originally created by the very same Society of French mages that I referenced yesterday. They devised the spell during their many attempts to rescue Napoleon Bonaparte from his exile on the remote Island of Saint Helena. The Atlantians therefore did not have access to a transport spell. 

Alsoomse says, “Homer’s writings tell of their being great sailors but there is no mention of them having any vessels of sufficient size to travel the ocean to distant continents with large numbers of passengers. But what we do find is a brief mention by Homer of what translates as a ‘Magical Octagonal Gate’, said to be at the Cathedral to Math Mathonwy in Atlantis. Scholars have traditionally thought that this meant only an eight-sized doorway with magical protections on it. Atlantian scholars haven’t found any further references to this magical gate in recognized writings.” 

James states, “A octagonal magical gate is mentioned in a twenty-three-century old writing by the chief scribe of the Egyptian Pharaoh Nectanebo II. This account has long since been discredited as fiction, as it also contains what has been deemed as a fanciful tale whereby Nectanebo II dons a magical disguise and then becomes the biological father of Alexander the Great. Dimensional gates themselves are not a new concept. Similar magical gates have been used for fourteen centuries, with the high-level Merlin’s Magnificent Mansion spell, which makes a doorway to an inter-dimensional multi-room building.

Nectanebo II was the last ruler of Egypt to be known by the title Pharoah, in the 30th Dynasty. His rule ended some 2,250 years ago when Egypt was defeated by the Persian King Artaxerxes III. According to the scribe’s writings, Nectanebo II was also said to be a great wizard and sorceror and is rumored to have been trained by the Atlantians themselves. That rumor is also been generally discounted, as Necranebo II lived full half-millineia after the fall of Atlantis. 

Another of the same scribe’s writings explains this. It claims that a half-millinea before that writing, when Atlantis was sinking beneath the waves, the city’s elite wizards escaped the destruction. They did this by entering through an eight-walled diminensional portal, through a magical doorway that opened from Atlantis into Egypt. These wizards then became a new group of senior advisors to Pharaoh Osorkon II of the 22nd Dynasty in his capital city of Tanis. 

It is a documented fact that Osorkon II was the first Pharaoh to surround himself with a group of top foreign advisors, but the official writings claiming these advisors to be of Greek descent rather than Atlantian. The role of senior advisors to the Pharaoh continued from the 22nd until the 30th Dynasties, and these advisors passed down their positions to their own children. So if Osorkon II’s advisors were Atlatian wizards then Necranebo II could very well have been trained by the descendents of those Atlantian wizards.

So Luiz and I launched this project upon the assumptions that the Saturiwa were a tribe of half-elves of mixed North American and Atlantian descent and that they worked as the servants to the Atlantians until the destruction of the island continent. With the destruction of Atlantis, the contact between the Saturiwa and their masters abruptly ceased, with those members of the tribe who were currently away under servitude contracts never returned and the annual payments ceased. 

The Timucuan had no way of knowing what had occurred. They waited generations for the return of their former benefactors. When the Europeans arrived, they were initially mistaken by the Saturiwa to be Atlantians, a misconception perpetuated by references that these Europeans made about having come from across the Atlantic Ocean.  So our theory is rather far fetched, but here it is. We believe that the Magical Octagonal Gate of the Atlantians existed and continues to exist. We believe that this octagonal room is an inter-dimensional room with eight doorways that lead to eight different locations on the world." 

Ruby says, "Um, yeah, I sorta of agree with Nanuet, I'm not exactly the scholarly type to get all this. But... do you think you know where this gate is, I mean, where the doorways might be?" Luiz says, “We do indeed, we think it is right here! Assuming the writings are correct, the first doorway was in Atlantis at Math Mathonwy’s Cathedral. That doorway is now beneath the ocean and most-likely blocked by debris. Another of these doorways leads to Osorkon II’s temple in Tanis, Egypt and was used by the Atlantian elder wizards as their means of escape. 

We believe that a third doorway leads to the Chateau de Dieppe in France and that a forth doorway leads to right here, San Mateo Hill, in Jacksonville, Florida. We think that the Atlantians originally used the gateway to bring the Timucuan servants to and from Atlantis. The French hetitics later used the same gateway to escape from religious persecution, making contact with the Timucuan in 1563 and establishing this colony. The French ships were later sent as a afterthought the following year to explain how the colonists got here through non-magical means, thus keeping the gateway a secret. 

We believe that the majority of the French colonists used the gateway to escape the Spanish attack on the fortress in 1565. The seventy-five or so who were killed in the Spanish account would have been the brave souls who stayed behind to fight off the Spanish, to give the others time to escape, and then to hide the entrance to the gateway from the Spanish. The colonists who escaped did not return to France as they would have been killed as heretics. Instead, they traveled though one of the other gateways. They then spent a two-year period at this other location where they modified their appearances and created elaborate aliases, before eventually returning to France. 

So in 1565 after the Spanish defeated the remaining French at Fort Caroline and renamed the Castillo de San Mateo, posting Spanish soldiers here. I’m also guessing as to the reason behind the counter-attack against the Spanish in 1568 by combined French and Timucuan forces. At that time all of the Spaniards were killed and the Fortress burnt to the ground. I believe that it may have been precipitated by the Spanish soldiers having finally discovered the entrance to the magical gate. The attack and destruction would have been to silence the Spanish before the discovery was investigated and reported. 

James says, "We believe that the final time the gate was used was in 1595, by the Saturiwa themselves, to escape from the Spanish. We believe that the two families of Saturiwa who remained behind did so in order to cover and hide the entrance to the gateway."   Alsoomse adds, "The cryptic message they left by these Seminole to pass on to non-Spanish seeking them out would have been for the Atlantians, if they ever returned." 

Ruby states, "Wow, that is really... cool. Do you know where the gate is here? Or how we can find it? If it's still working we can travel all over the place!"   James replies, Yes, we think that we have found the entrance to the gateway. We have no way of knowing that it works but there is no reason to suspect that it doesn't.   After several weeks of digging at various spots throughout the plateau we reached a large flat rock around ten feet below that surface. The rock was twenty-feet in diameter and was protected by a very faint aura of hard-to-detect magic. Once Dr. Chernovtz was able to dispel the magic on the rock it shank to one-fifth its size. 

We believe that the rock had been magically enlarged and then enshrouded with a permanency spell, used to block the passageway to the doorway. Beneath the rock was heavy stone and also thickly-packed dirt, The dirt was of a different shade than the rest of the gravel and sand on this site, with the odd-dirt taking up an area exactly twelve-feet in diameter, surrounded on all sides by thick finished stone. Digging further, we discovered that this was an elaborate dirt-filled stone tunnel, which continued diagonally downward into the ground at a steep thirty-degree angle. 

Realizing that we need to keep prying eyes away, both outsiders as well as the students visiting here from Massachusetts, we built a structure over it. That structure is this very building. The four of us constructed a large windowless room around the tunnel entrance. We then had construction crews come in and build the remainder of the house around and above that room, but the construction crew members never saw inside the first room and we later put on the interior doorways to that room ourselves, with substantial locks on those door. That room is the Transportation and Logistics room. The tunnel entrance is directly beneath the large map table."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-one, “Tunnel to the ends of the Earth” September 2nd, 1882, 1:45 P.M.*

George had been listening intently to the story, nodding occasionally and taking notes.   He says, "You know James, if they had a portal. And it has eight sides, my guess would be that there are a total of nine gates, each gate able to transport to each of the others. If the Atlanteans had the capacity to build them on both sides of the Atlantic, as well as the far Mediterranean, the other five could be anywhere in the world. Though my supposition would be that whereever we have seen concentration of late Neolithic advancements, we may find evidence of Atlantean involvement. 

Have you looked into evidence near the Indus valley or the Hwang Ho in China? Or in the Andes? The arrival of Atlanteans may explain certain architectural similarities between the pyramids in Egypt and the Olmec and Toltec temples in the Yucatan. In fact by my list: Florida, Atlantis, Egypt, Yucatan, France, China, India, Babylon (another site of pyramid like structures in the ziggurats) and the Andes accounts for the major sites of civilization and meshes fully with your theory while having a total of nine gates." 

Luiz says, "That is an excellent theory as well, certainly worth consideration.”  George continues, "How ever, regardless of how the word translates, I still deem the use of the Timucuan by the Atlanteans as slavery. It was still servitude if clothed in service. What may have led the Atlanteans to have used them in the first place?" James says, "I won't disagree with you there, but I've always been an abolitionist. Why does any race use another or treat others as inferior?"

George says, "And, Plato, citing sources in Alexandria, which now may have been actually Atlantean, said that Atlantis was built by Poseidon for his children to rule over so long as they maintained their godly state and when they debased themselves by being human like, the island sank into the water to return to Poseidon. How do we reconcile these ancient accounts with what you have found? Lastly three have always been references to the Priest-Kings of Atlantis, indicating a divine source of magic, but you refer quite often to their wizards. But maintaining a reverence for Mathus, yet legends say they were of Poseidon?" 

James says, "A good point, but bear in mind that Plato had a strong pro-Greek bias." "Well of course, many believed Atlantis to be mere fiction created by Plato to promote the glory of Athens, by creating a tale in which they defeated a more powerful nation."

"That conjecture is now gone as we have evidence of some manner of Atlantean civilization. But I still have a few questions, and perhaps you have shared everything with us, but I doubt that. Now how is it that we have but one reference to this great civilization theretofore, especially if they have or had the capacity to move on two continents. Yet we have found no other archeological evidence of them?”   James says, "Unfortunately the vast majority of information about the Atlantians was collected by Alexander the Great and stored in the Library of Alexandria, which was burned and destroyed in the year 391. I am hoping that this magical gateway will lead us directly to more information about the Atlantians.” 

George asks, “Where James, are you suggesting the surviving colonists were transported into before they returned to France?" asked George looking at James expectantly over his glasses.   James states, "I'm suggesting that they went through one of the other gates. Which one, and where it went to, we do not know yet."   George says,  "I have a few more questions, but I will let you answer these for the moment" says George as he gets up and gets another iced tea for himself and Ruby.   

Ben fished around in the hidden pocket sewn inside his left sleeve cuff and retrieved a thick, eight-sided gold coin half the size of his palm.   "Maybe you and Mr. Eastman oughtta take a good look at this thing, Sol," he says, flipping it toward him with a high arc. "I fancied its odd design -- just look at the scrollwork on the reverse! I liked its heft even more -- that's at least 18-karat gold, as sure as the fuzz on my third nut is curly!"

Fish blushes as he catches himself: he's just not accustomed to talking in mixed company -- or rather, such genteel mixed company. He avoids looking at Ruby and Abigail.  "All that filigree on the face of the coin? Is it a code? Does it make any sense to you? If I were less clever, I'd have missed that particular sovereign. Sir Guilleault had it exceptionally well-hidden..."  Sol looks at it then hands it to Alsoomse. She spends around two minutes examining it before saying "Definitely Altantian, and set of symbols on this is the word for 'door'. Thank you Benjamin, I will see what more I can deduce from this in the next few days."

Returning to the previous conversation Luiz says, "We believe that the large flat stone had been magically enlarged by the top Saturiwa wizard to block the tunnel. The two families that remained behind would have filled in above the stone and then made the land look undisturbed.   While they did this, the Saturiwa who had fled to their new location then filled the tunnel in behind them up to the stone, with dirt from their new home. This darker dirt which was clearly not from either of the other presumed doorway locations of France or Egypt, as the soil matches neither of those regions." 

James says, "As we dug out the darker dirt from within the tunnel we found a significant number of rock samples mixed into it. Alsoomse made preliminary identifications of these stones, which I then sent those to Geology departments of two different Universities for analysis and confirmation. Thomas, would you like to tell the others what you discovered?" Thomas answers, "Yes, the samples I examined contained significant amounts of monazite, Wolframite, and titanium, all of which are extremely rare earths and metals, uncommon at best in their occurrence." 

Alsoomse says, “Only one of those elements are common to this part of Florida. During the summer I have used geology-detection magic to investigate sites throughout both Duval and Saint Johns counties, a radius of approximately thirty-mile from here. The only precious metal found in this region of any quantity is Titanium, a soft lightweight metal first discovered in England in 1791. Titanium makes an incredibly strong alloy when mixed with iron, but to date nobody has discovered an economically feasible way to extract and refine the metal from the other ores that it is found within.

Neither Monazite or Wolframite is found anywhere in the southeastern United States. Wolframite, in fact, is only known to exist in significant volume at five different mines throughout the entire world. It is also the worlds most highly sought after metal. Practitioners of magic use it, as it has the highest melting point of all metals and is also an excellent conductor of both electricity and magnetism. Whenever possible, that metal is used for the creation of magical rings, wands. rods and other permanent metal magical items.” 

Luiz states, “Of the five known Wolframite mines, the two oldest and most productive are in Portugal. They are in a carefully guarded secret location. Napoleon Bonaparte’s invasion and occupation of Portugal at the beginning of this century was for the sole purpose of locating those mines. He was unsuccessful in learning their locations, despite torturing and murdering several members of the family who controlled the mines.” James interjects, “Yes, my maternal Grandfather was of Portuguese descent. The people who Napoleon killed were distant cousins of mine.” 

Luiz continues, “Early in this century a third Wolframite mine was discovered in Russia and that mine is tightly controlled by the Czar. That mine’s discovery was what then prompted Napoleon’s failed invasion of Russia. Since then France and its close ally Belgium have suffered from these naked attempts by Napoleon to steal the Wolframite ore. Napoleon may be long gone, but neither Portugal or Russia will sell any of their ore to the wizards from France or Belgium as a result of his actions. 

The final two Wolframite mines have been discovered here within the United States during the last quarter-century, one in Colorado and the other in California. Both theoretically remain unworked and are heavily guarded by the United States Army to keep it that way. In reality, they are lightly mined by the military with the ore secretly sold to France and Belgium through the Department of State in order to maintain diplomatic ties to those countries. 

It is actually due to our discovery of a possible new source for Wolframite through this doorway that Luiz and I were able to obtain the financial backing to make our plan of funding the AGELESS Corporation and Timucuan Conservancy a reality. This was through my family connection to the owner of Portugal’s hidden Wolframite mines. He has pledged to be our benefactor, having put up over three million dollars in a trust to finance this effort." 

Ruby had sat, not really bored, though normally she would be at this kind of talk, but in awe of all the discussion that was going WAY over her head. She was embarrassed and felt out of place and wondered if everyone else understood what was being talked about. She supposed she was really only here because of her grandmother and James, or perhaps what they really wanted George and knew he would follow her to the ends of the earth and back. She watched George as he spoke, she didn't understand anything he was saying but she gazed at him with love and admiration, she was always amazed at just how smart he was.   

Suddenly she snapped out of her thoughts. "THREE. MILLION. DOLLARS? Boy, that guy is brave putting up that much money! What happens if we don't find the stuff he is looking for?"   James replies, "Our benefactor is not a greedy man. His sponsorship of our group is largely due to his desire to keep the French from finding the Atlantian secrets. As I mentioned before, Napoleon tortured and killed members of his family. 

He does desire to keep both his family and country financially sound in the long-term, through the controlled flow of Wolframite throughout the world. If we do manage to discover a new source of the ore, then he wishes to be involved. He understands that it would be the AGELESS Corporation itself that would own the ore and not his mining company in Portugal. It is the controlled distribution of the ore to maintain the current pricing of his own mines that remains his primary concern. He may also occasionally request some assistance from us with the distribution of some of his current merchandise to regions of the world that we may be directly involved with. 

And lastly, our benefactor would like any magical items or ancient artifacts that we find and choose to not retain ourselves to be displayed at the University of Lisbon’s museum. That University, in turn, will provide us with whatever informational resources we might need to undergo our missions.   

Financially his three million is in a trust, which we will not directly draw down the principal investment of, although we can initiate loans with that as backing, which is how we funded this house construction and the purchase of an ocean freighter. The investment interest from the trust will also be between a quarter and half millions dollars a year, which is more than sufficient to fund operations. Plus the commercial side of the business will also generate income for our operations. The financial arrangement is such that half of all profits from both the commercial and academic side will go back into the business." 

George says, "I do have worried that we will be beholden to your financial benefactor. His interests may not always align with those of the United States, of which nearly all of us here are citizens, and there is always the threat of sectarian division over magical sources arising again."   James states, "I share those concerns and have voiced them to our benefactor. I consider myself a patriot and have served my country loyalty through direct service in two wars.  However, I do not now and have never agreed with the country's official position in regards to wizard magic. I will never do anything to harm my county, but I will do whatever I can to see that arcane magics are preserved rather than destroyed. In that, our benefactor and I see eye-to-eye."

George says, "And there is of course the Timucuan themselves. Are you suggesting that they have traces of human blood in them? Or that they merely used natural selection to heighten that appearance?” Luiz says, "I believe them to be half-elvan, I have spent decades studying and have written medical texts upon the differences between the races. I have examined these drawings in detail and the physical appearance drawn by the artist depicts both human and elvan characteristics." 

George asks, "Lastly, what is the source of the tungsten in the tunnel? Have you run a spectral analysis on it? Where can we find both monazite and tungsten acids in the same soil? Surely with such limited sources, though I do hear rumors a small find in northern North Carolina, it would not be hard to cross-reference the monazite to it? I am willing to listen you all your facts, theories, postulations and flights of fancy James, but you have not answered all my previous questions yet." says George with a smile.

James says, "To that we have devised an answer. The ore samples alone therefore are not conclusive as to determining a location, as the Wolframite does not appear to be from either of the five known mines, Tungstun locations are largely unknown, and Monazite is found in a number of different places throughout the world. The key to finding where the Saturiwa had traveled to came to light after we dug up a pair of broken natural shovels that had been buried among the dirt.” 

James heads over to his bookcase and removes a folded blanket, placing it on the table and unwraps it. Inside are two pieces of bone animal claws, one-piece two feet long the other a foot long. Bones of this size could only have come from either a large mammal or perhaps a dinosaur. At the top of the shorter section a stone handle that has been attached with crude metal wire. At the bottom of the longer section is a long outstretched webbed multi-fingered claw, creating a scoop widening to fourteen inches and twenty-two inches in length. James shows how the two pieces would have joined together to form a shovel.

He states, “Like the large flat stone blocking the tunnel, these crude shovels have also been enlarged and strengthened with a permanency spell. We believe they were what the Timucuan used as tools to fill in the tunnel behind them. When the shovels broke through heavy use they were just tossed in with the dirt as garbage. We reduced one of these. The handle had apparently been fastened on after the magical enlargement, as it did not reduce in size. As to the remainder of the claw, once the magic was dispelled, it became like this.” 

He holds up two much smaller but similar pieces, with a total combined length of around ten inches. He states, “We photographed this claw and Doctor Crane brought the photograph to a Zoological museum in Ohio. They positively identified it as being the claw of a duck-billed platypus, a creature native to only southeastern Australia.” 

Luiz and I spent last night up in the library, reviewing journals of Australian explorers. The theory of southeastern Australia being the new home of the Saturiwa tribe for the last three centuries is consistent with the journal entry by the Scottish explorer Sir Thomas Livingston Mitchell, who ventured through the wilds of southeastern Australia in 1836. 

He wrote about coming to a remote location ten days travel west of Sydney where there was a large community of several hundred tall, heavily-tattooed aborigines who were physically quite different than the native halflings of the continent. He described them as an elvan-like race nearly the height of humans who called themselves the Mocama. Ladies and gentlemen, Mocama was the name of the language spoken by the Saturiwa tribe. ” 

"Well gee, I'm glad we have some smarty pants people to figure all that businessy stuff out. So the real question is," Ruby sat forward and grinned widely, "How soon do we start the fun stuff?"    James say, “We can resume digging once this meeting is over, although I don't know that I'd exactly categorize that as 'fun'. Thus far Sol, Alsoomse and I have been doing all of the digging.” 

Luiz interjects, “Yes, they won’t let me help. They are afraid of me harming my surgeon’s hands. They have, however, let me help in removing the dirt from the tunnel at night under the cover of darkness.” James replies, “Only because you insisted, and for that task the use of magical levitation devices on the wheelbarrows actually does the majority of that work.”

James continues, “We managed to dig through two-to-three feet a day without the students and construction workers being aware of what we were doing. Once they all left our productivity increased to nearly twice what it had been before. The tunnel now reaches down for approximately ninety feet, which at a thirty-degree angle puts us at a point fifty feet below the surface. 

We have no way of knowing how much further it will be until we reach the anticipated magical gateway, but with this plateau being approximately one-hundred feet above the water level we must now be at least half-way there. With more of you now here to help we should be able to accelerate our productivity, so we should be able to find it in less than a week. 

On Monday we have new workmen coming to dig ditches connecting this house to the homes of the Delroy-Kingsley family and also to our neighbors who you just met, the McKinnons. These ditches will contains pipes containing both electric and telephone lines. This house has electricity generated through an electrical-generation engine that we have constructed on the river, using the river itself as the main power source. These new ditches will provide us with a place to remove and hide this darker dirt as we accelerate our efforts to find the end of the tunnel. 

Those of you willing to help dig will want to wear sturdy but comfortable work pants and boots, for while invigorating, the digging can also be rather grimy and sweltering." Alsoomse adds, "I can only cast two of these cooling spells a day, which helps, but it still gets hot digging down there." 

Thomas grins as he says, "I believe I may be ideally suited for this task, given my ogrish heritage and my acclimation to the heat. While my years as a slave, albeit as a disguised agent, certainly weren't happy ones, one of the advantages derived from the experience was the development of the ability to immerse myself in hard labor without suffering serious mental or physical fatigue. When I am not needed in the laboratory or library, I am most content dedicating myself to hard labor -- it has the added benefit of keeping me in good shape for the unarmed methods of combat I prefer." "And I greatly appreciate that Thomas," James replies.

Hardin actually seems to be paying attention, taking the odd note in a small notebook with a fancy lawyer's pen. He whistles between his teeth and set's the pen down at the mention of the three million dollars.  "Trust or no, direct access or no, three million is an awful big stake, James."  His eyes narrow a bit. "Can I assume that the...umm...other interested parties may have similar financing in place? Not to take a detour into the foibles of men, greed and power...but that kind of stake means people tend to play for keeps!" 

James says, "Those are correct assumptions. Money is absolutely no object to our French competitors, they have tens of millions. Luiz, why don't you go get that list of the 'Weekly Wizards' current membership roster, so that everyone here can see who and what we're up against. It lists each by, name, date-of-birth and occupation." Luiz stands and leaves the room, heading downstairs to his office. 

Ruby stifled a yawn as George and James discussed history and business and politics. "I'm going to need something more than iced tea if we keep up this conversation," she mumbled.  She stood and stretched then wandered over to the table with the animal bones while they spoke. She picked up a piece and seemingly studied it.  "Australia huh? Seems like you figured some of these mysteries out, you've certainly put in your research time! These things," she held up the bones, "Seem very advanced.   I'm excited to be helpful, if I can. However, I'll tell you right now, I don't think I'm very good at... digging. Dirt." 

"I have a few last questions James." says George half rising as Ruby gets up from the table. "So it seems AGELESS has a quandary on it's hands. Continue digging for the portal, or seek out the Saturiwa directly.” James replies, "Or we could do both, my ship The Magnificence is on it's way here as we speak. We could set out for Australia if we want, but it would take two weeks to sail there and another week or two to travel inland. Alternately, if we find the portal and figure out how to use it we could actually be there sooner." 

George asks, “Now do you suppose the same portal here transported both the Saturiwa and the settlers? To two different locations? In other words the transporters are programmable?  Sol intejects, "That is the assumption that we are working under." Ruby furrowed her brows. "I suppose we won't know all the answers until we get down there. But I thought you were saying there are 8 or 9 gates and those gates are to set places on the planet. So you think that the gate destinations can be changed? Assuming so, you'd be able to go anywhere on the planet! Now that is really... interesting," she grinned, her mind flooded with the thoughts of all the places she could go. James says, "Yes, we won't know for sure until we get there.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-two, “Generous Offers” September 2nd, 1882, 2:00 P.M.*

Luiz returns and takes out a piece of paper from his suit jacket pocket. He says, "Here is the list of the fifty-two members of the French 'Weekly Wizards' group. This list is in alphabetical order, and was current as of two months ago. Nine of the members are over ninety years old, and even with the slower aging due to the artifact, could still die at any point from natural causes. But given that most are very public figures we would have most likely heard about any of their deaths, so I suspect the list is still accurate."    The paper is passed around the table, it reads:

_Listing of the French wizard society’s members as of July 1, 1882 
1. Andre-Marie Ampere (born 1775) – Physicist – Established the science of electrodynamics 
2. Rene Belloq (born 1860) – Explorer and Linguist – Collector of antiquities
3. Sarah Bernhardt (born 1844) – World renowned stage actress 
4. Paul Cezanne (born 1839) – Painter – Merged the classicalism, romanticism and naturalism styles. 
5. Jean-Francois Champollion (born 1790) – Historian and Egyptologist – Translator of Egyptian hieroglyphic writings and conservator of Egyptian antiquities
6. Charles David Chamberland – (born 1851) -Physician and Alchemist – Protege of Louis Pasteur
7. Michel Eugène Chevreul (born 1786) – Chemist and Biologist – Master of Alchemy
8. Louis Jacques Mande Daguerre (born 1789) – Inventor and Photographer – Created the first practical process of photography
9. Jean-Gaston Darboux (born 1842) – Mathematician – Contributed to the Science of Geometry
10. Edgar Degas (born 1834) – Painter – Considered to be one of the masters of modern art. 
11. Alexandre Dumas (born 1824) – Novelist & Biographer – Best known for the books The Three Musketeers and The Count of Monte Cristo
12. Victor Duruy (born 1811) - Historian and Writer for Emperor Napoleon III
13. Alexandre-Gustave Eiffel (born 1832) – Engineer – Built several masterful bridges and viaducts. Designed the French canal to be built in Panama.
14. Eugenia Maria de Montijo de Guzman (born 1826) Empress of France 1853-1871, Wife of Emperor Napoleon III
15. Gabriel-Urbain Faure (born 1845) – Composer – Known for separating French music from German influence
16. Jean Baptiste Faure (born 1830) – Opera Singer – Leading baritone in Paris
17. Jean Bernard Leon Fouccault (born 1819) – Physicist and Inventor – First person to measure the velocity of light in air. Invented the gyroscope. 
18. Paul Eugine Henri Gauguin (born 1848) - Painter – One of the founders of modern art. 
19. Joseph-Louis Gay-Lussac (born 1778) – Chemist and Physicist – Expertise with gases and acidic compounds
20. Jean-Leon Gerome (born 1824) – Painter and Sculptor – Paintings inspired through his extensive travels through the Orient.
21. Henri Giffard – (born 1825) - Inventor and Balloonist – Invented the dirigible. Recently collaborated with German Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin. 
22. Gaspard Gouraud, Baron (born 1783) – Writer and Soldier – Friend and biographer of Napoleon Bonaparte. Accompanied him to his St. Helena exile and returned Napoleon’s remains to France for burial. 
23. Francois-Pierre-Guillaume Guizot (born 1787) – Historian and Diplomat – Served as the French Ambassador to England and Minister of Foreign Affairs from 1840 to 1848. 
24. Joseph-Marie Jacquard (born 1752)- Inventor – Devised the use of punched cards with weaving patterns to automate looms. 
25. Dominique Jean Larrey (born 1766) – Physician and Explorer – Explored areas of Australia and New Zealand. Served with Napoleon Bonaparte 
26. Edouard Armand Isidore Hippolyte Lartet (born 1801) – Archaeologist. Founder of modern Paleontology. 
27. Charles Louis Aphonse Laveran (born 1845) – Physician and Biologist – Traveled throughout northern Africa with the French military
28. Gabriel Lippmann (born 1845) – Physicist and Chemist – Research focus on optics and thermodynamics. Inventor of color photography. Theorized about time measurement. 
29. Maximilien-Paul-Emile Littre (born 1801) – Philosopher and Historian – Studied the Greek philosophers. Wrote a 10-volume biography of Hippocrates. 
30. Arsene Lupin (born 1850) – Adventurer – Gentleman and Acquirer of things
31. Edouard Manet (born 1832) – Painter – Traveled extensively throughout South America. Influenced the impressionist school of painting. 
32. Jules-Emile-Frederic Massenet (born 1842) – Composer – Wrote many operas including the Hunchback of Notre Dame. 
33. Jean-Louis-Ernest Meissonier (born 1815) – Painter – Traveled with the French military and sketched battle scenes. Known for his technical eye for minute detail.
34. Prosper Merimee (born 1803) – Writer – Best known work was the romance novel ‘Carmen’ which the Opera was based upon. Expert on ancient monuments. 
35. Jean-Franciois Millet (born 1814) – Painter – One of the masters of modern French painting. Known for landscapes of the coast of Normandy.
36. Henri Moissan (born 1852) – Chemist and Inventor – Expertise on toxic substances. Inventor of the acetylene torch. 
37. Claude Monet (born 1840) – Painter – Founder of the school of impressionism.
38. Joseph-Michael Montgolfier (born 1840) – Inventor and Balloonist – Conducted experimental balloon flights and derived military uses for them. 
39. Frederic Passy (born 1822) – Economist and Diplomat – Arbitrator for conflict among nations
40. Louis Pasteur (born 1822) – Chemist and Microbiologist – Discovered pasteurization 
41. Jules-Henri Poincare – (born 1854) - Mathematician – Expert topologist and mapmaker as well as founder of mathematical theories
42. Joseph Ernest Renan – (born 1823) – Historian and Linguist – Conducted extensive studies of the Middle East and Egypt
43. Pierre-Auguste Renoir – (born 1841) – Painter – Founding father of impressionist painting
44. Charles Robert Richet – (Born 1850) – Physician and Alchemist – Known for creating serums and antidotes to most known poisons 
45. August Rene Rodin – (Born 1840) – Sculptor – Considered by many to be the top sculptor of the nineteenth century – most famous work ‘The Thinker’. 
46. Victorien Sardou – (Born 1831) – Playwright and Actor – Worldwide reputation for plays of every genre
47. Pierre Paul François Camille Savorgnan de Brazza – (born 1852) – Explorer – Traveled extensively in Africa. 
48. Georges Seurat - (born 1859) – Painter – Developed a painting style using dots of pure color. Developed many theories about the use of color. 
49. Hippolyte Adolphe Taine – (Born 1828) – Philosopher and writer – Critic of war, made great use of metaphor and sought alternative approaches. 
50. Michale Jean Pierre Verne (born 1861) – Writer - Son of the novelist Jules Verne. 
51. Eugene Emmanuel Viollet-le-Duc – (born 1814) – Architect – Student and restorer of gothic architecture. 
52. Charles Marie Widor – (born 1844) – Composer and Choreographer – Wrote symphonies, ballets and organ music and compiled lost works by Bach. _

George asks, “And lastly, how much are you behind or ahead of the Weekly Wizards? Surely they are following the same paths of investigation. The site hear may be safe for a bit, but I worry about the Saturiwa if the Wizards deduce their origins or discover their whereabouts."    James says, "We have no way of knowing what avenues the French are looking into. It was only a fluke that we found out about their efforts to form a team to investigate Atlantis. To the best of our knowledge they don't know about us yet. When Luiz's son was conducting his recent investigations in the City of Dieppe there was no indication that any of them were in the area." 

Alsoomse states, with no small amount of urgency in her voice, "You are correct about the need to protect the Saturiwa. It was only from the rocks and platypus claws from the tunnel that we now deduced their current location. We must remove and bury every ounce of the Australian dirt that is currently in the tunnel, and do so as quickly as possible! On the off chance that the French do find one or more of the gateways we can't have them finding the geologic evidence. Should they discover a potential source of Wolframite, they wouldn't hesitate to kill every one of the Saturiwa to get at it." 

James states, “Now, unless there are more questions we should get to where I ask if you wish to join. But before I do I suppose that some of you might be interested in hearing about payment.  Each of you would receive a weekly salary of $ 500.00. That is over and above the free room and board at any of the Corporation's eight locations. You would also be entitled to a two-percent share of all profits. Essentially, half of all profits will go back into the business and the other half will go to the twenty-five operatives. Those twenty-five are the five officers, the ten managerial people for the Commercial side of the Corporation, and ten of you for the Academic side of the Corporation." 

Ruby placed the bones back on the table and turned to the group.  "Seems like most of the fine people here had already made their decision before last night. After some careful consideration and discussion, I will be joining the Ageless Corporation as a member and I will let George tell you his own decision."   

James says, “But I also have one other exceptional reward to offer to all of you who are of full or part human blood. Please note that what I am about to tell you is a carefully guarded secret. Paolo da Rosa, Alsoomse’s husband, descended from Portuguese wizards and druids. Centuries ago the Portuguese discovered a method of human life extension using a combination of wizard and druidic magics. Upon reaching adulthood both myself and Wilamina have been recipients of this form of magic. I am currently one-hundred-and-two years of age and Mina is ninety-seven. 

This magic requires some very rare and tremendously expensive components which can only found in Portugal and its colonies. It also requires multiple treatments over the course of a year, administered by a powerful spellcaster that is versed in both wizard and clerical magics, of which Luiz is one. By pooling together our knowledge, resources and connections made in the establishment of this Corporation, Luiz and I are able to make this generous offer to most of you." 

Ruby clapped her hands and squealed as she bounced up and down a little. "Oh That's SO great!! George and I were just talking about doing that, I want to do it SOON so I can... well, I just want to do it soon!! I'd get to spend more time with everyone I love!! Sqquuee!!!!!" Her hair bounced up and down as she celebrated the good news.   She stopped bouncing suddenly and her brows furrowed together. "Nana, you are ninety seven? NINETY SEVEN?? How did that happen? How old is mama, isn't she forty something? How old were you when you had her?" 

Wilamina replies, "Your mother was born in 1837, which would now make her 45 years of age. I was 52 at the time. With this Portuguese method of slowed aging you remain youthful in physical appearance but for women menopause still sets in when in would have chronologically. However, long before we ever met James and his wife my first love Andrew and I had both previously used a French method which had de-aged us each several years, so my childbearing years lasted until I was chronologically in my mid-fifties."    James interjects "Actually, that French method is very dangerous, with potentially lethal side effects. When I heard that Mina and Andrew had done something so foolish as to use that I insisted they needed to switch to the much safer Portuguese method instead. That is what we are offering to all of you." 

Fish decides this is too much personal information.  He gets up and nearly stumbles to the bar. He pours himself a stiff drink and remains standing, avoiding glances at either Wilamina or her granddaughter.  Ruby exclaims, "You can DE-AGE yourself? My world gets bigger every damn day. Hey Ben, can you get me one of those?" "Of course!" says Fish, affecting breezy cheer but not yet meeting her eyes. He reaches for the bourbon. "Wedge of lemon or a cherry?" "Cherry of course," Ruby said with a grin, striding over to Ben. As the others continued to speak, she leaned in close and whispered, "Can you believe all this crazy stuff?" 

Fish can feel the tops of his ears getting very warm.  "Yeah, I feel a little in over my head," he whispers, "but I figure the Parkers have their reasons for recruiting a clever monkey like me!"   He manages a glance and a wink in Ruby's direction. Ruby sipped the drink Ben made for her. "Yeah, me too. I'm not smart like the rest of them and I've been wondering why I'm here too." She smiled at the young man next to her. "Clever monkeys are always needed and useful. I'm not sure you can say the same about singers."   "Don't be so sure, Miss West, " says Fish softly, "I'll tell you what I told Chernoviz: the deliberate use of distraction can be a beautiful thing to behold -- and the gods know you possess ample powers of distraction!"  He drops his eyes, suddenly worried he's been too forward.

The corner of Ruby's lip curled into a smirk as she flipped her long red hair over one shoulder. "Yes, I won't deny I am good as distractions and the like. Aphrodite has blessed me with ample," she glanced down to her chest then back up to Ben, "Gifts, of that there is no doubt. However, my looks aren't going to move that dirt. Well, I suppose...," she pretended to be thinking heavily, "I could charm someone into doing my share..." Then she giggled. "I guess we should just leave the heavy thinking to the smarty pants, huh? We get to work on the other stuff." Fish mouths the words and motions toward the table: "Finish your drink, Miss West. We oughtta rejoin the others!" "Yeah, you're right, we should." She took her drink and drank it fast, coughing a little at the end. "Thanks for that Ben." She squeezed his arm then bounced back over to George.

George asks, "So, how long a life span does this entail? And at what functionality? I don't know that an extra three decades without a memory would be enjoyable.  Does it slow down the aging process then or merely prolong the life span and to what degree within each portion of the recipient's life?"  

James replies, "At it's full potential the magic will slow down your aging by half from the point that you receive the treatment. However, to achieve this magic’s full potential there are some geographic limitations, dependent upon the ley lines of the Earth.  One would need to spend half or more of your time at places where wizard magic ley lines and earth magic ley lines intersect. There are also around two dozen such places in the world where these lines also intersect, including many of the great cities. It is no coincidence that all eight port cities chosen for offices of  the AGELESS Corporation are at these locations.” 

George asks, “Mina said it does not prevent the onset on menopause, it is merely physical appearance then? Surely without the natural rhythms of a woman's body, she would be prone to more ailments and disorders? Are there any side effects or risks associated with this process?”  George is wringing his hands as he speaks.  "Fastidious fella, ain't he?" thinks Fish to himself, "I bet he was potty-trained before the age of two!"

The physician Luiz jumps into the conversation at this point and says, "There is one major side effect for both men and women, it generally limits reproduction to only one child, or two in some cases like James, although each of those was with a different mate. There is no medical reason for either that or the early onset of menopause out-of-sync with the physical body." 

Alsoomse jumps in here with "Because the answer isn't medical, it's spiritual. The nature gods will allow for the longer life span on the one hand, but limit the reproduction cycle in order to create an overall balance. Think of it this way, each family is only allowed so many total years, if you're taking more for yourself than they will be subtracted from future generations by reducing the number of children in those generations."

 George asks, “Can it be reversed if needed, or against our will? “James says, "It can be reversed, but to do so would also require a year of special treatment. There is one other aspect of this that you should consider, the next generation also inherits a lesser version of this enhanced aging from the parents. Thus, they will live longer, but will also have fewer children. That is the reason behind the current estrangement between myself and my daughter. She feels that I had no right to do that to her."   Ruby whispers to George, "Does all the technical stuff matter babe, really? Just think, me, you and all that extra time together," she purred. George squeezed Ruby's hand and gave her a weak smile but said nothing as he turned back to his notes. 

While the conversation about the age-extending magics continued, Thomas quietly shuffled through his notes and journal, making a pretense of note-taking and calculations, trying to hide his discomfort at the topic being discussed. Gulping a large swallow of his bourbon, Fish casts his gaze across the room. He observes Thomas fumbling with his notes but fails to notice his unease.

Abigail stayed quiet for a moment, then said, "Mr. Parker, you'd have to drag me away from the chance to investigate these ties between Atlantis and the native tribes. As for the aging... I'll have to consider it. I've never thought of myself as the mother type, but I may be a little young to be making that decision forever. It would be fascinating to see how the world would change, though."   James says, "The aging magic is optional, no need to make an immediate decision. So, now that all of you know the details and can make a more informed decision that's one yes to joining the AGELESS Corporation. What about the rest of you?" 

Thomas looks up, and into the eyes of everyone in the room, and then stands up. "As my father often said, "in for a penny, in for a pound. You will, of course, have whatever service and labor it is within my means to provide for AGELESS, Parker. I say yes unreservedly." "Oh, count me in!" replies Ben cheerfully, lifting his glass. "It beats shoveling elephant poop!" Hardin tugs at his chin.  "Sounds interesting, James. I will think on it, but the thought of making it most of the way through the next century is awfully intriguing. I think you will be able to count me in..." 

Nanuet stands and says "As I said previously I will join AGELESS, the people in this room seem like the people I can be proud to stand shoulder to shoulder with and it is an easy decision for me. I for one though am glad that I do not have to make the decision regarding the extended life, that is a tough one."   Lawrence scratches his chin. "I'll have to think about it. It's tempting, but I'm still leery about this kind of thing. Anyway about the Saturiwa. If we want to beat the wizards to it, we'll need to find this portal." 

Ruby took a finger to George's chin and gently forced him to look at her. "What. Is. Wrong?" George squeezed her hand again "Nothing my love."  "George Eastman, you are lying," Ruby said sternly, "What's wrong? What happened? Did you ask so many questions you convinced yourself something is wrong? Are you not going to join AGELESS now?" she pouted. George turned to Ruby and quietly said "Nothing is wrong, nothing has altered my original decision Constance. Don't fret." 

"I can't help it, you're acting all strange." She sat back in her chair, unhappy at the new turn of events but tried to not show it.  "So that's me, Abby, Ben, John, Larry, Thomas, Nanuet... who else? Roy, are you still in?" She didn't turn her head to look at her fiance. "George?" 

Ruby's question woke him up from his nap. He had dozed listening to folks go on and on about history, magic, and whatnot. Less talk, more action; that was Roy's motto.  "Wha.... Oh, yeah. Count me in Ruby," Roy said as he rubbed his eyes. "So when do we leave?" Ruby's smile popped back onto her face and she laughed. "Well, I'd like to know that myself! But, I think for now we will just be digging."   Roy smiles. "Digging? Fantastic! It's not often that I get to use my talents in that nature. What are we digging for, exactly? I have some friends who may be able to help with that." 

George finished a few last notes and closed his notebook. He took off his glasses and rubbed his eyes. Giving Ruby's hand a last squeeze he says "Well it looks like I am the last to state my standing. I have given this a good deal of consideration. And while I have a great deal of responsibility back in New York, I find that the current situation could lead to a great destabilization in world security. Between the risk of that, of genocide, the potential for new knowledge, as well as the thrill of adventure I will admit, I find that I too must through my hat into this pool of extraordinary people as well.''

"Additionally, I have been giving it a great deal of thought, and have decided to establish my own separate trust for the AGELESS Corporation, under the same terms as our Portuguese benefactor to ensure that we never need be beholden to him or his government. I shall endow this trust with one and a half million dollars to ensure that we have all the funding we need." adds George. "Give that man a drink!" yelps Fish, standing up with a grin and returning to the bar.

Ruby mouth dropped open, shocked. "George! Are you serious?"   He replies, "I am very serious Constance. The matters here go beyond mere academic pursuits or even the thrill of exploring. We are dealing with Machiavellian wizards who circumvent the law and threaten the existence of entire peoples. I will help ensure that they are foiled, both by my actions and my finances."   She exclaims, "B-but but that is a LOT of money! A MILLION AND A HALF dollars???"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-three, “We dig dig dig dig dig dig dig, in our mine, the whole day through”, September 2nd, 1882, 2:15 P.M.*

Following George’s offer of a million-and-a-half dollars to fund the operation Lawrence exclaims, "Great Scott, man! That's very generous of you, George." "Noble ideas remain just ideas until men work to make them reality Lawrence. But thank you." replies George.   James says, "Well sir, that is very generous. I know that you have ambitious plans for your business but was not aware that it currently had that that degree of capital.   As to our other benefactor, he himself is not beholden to his government, they actually need him more than he needs them, so there is no concern about Portugal wielding undue influence in our affairs. 

In fact, while the King remains a personal friend of both mine and his, our benefactor and I feel that it is not necessary to tell him about us.  The further removed the connection the better, given the fact that Portugal is highly known for their wizard magic. That is a key reason why the painting is on display in my office of my former Abolitionist society. I personally was the person who was primarily responsible for the Portuguese King abolishing all slavery within the Portuguese Empire's colonies within the last decade. My wanting to have a corporation to assist the native populations of those regions appears an natural extension of that work, as opposed to anything having to do with wizard magic." 

"And as far as running your business is concerned George, I don't believe that you had a chance to speak much with Sergeant MacKinnon during lunch but his hobby is ornithology, the study of birds. He has trained carrier pigeons with a counterpart ornithologist who works directly for the telegraph office in Jacksonville. Getting messages out to anywhere in the United States can therefore we accomplished rather quickly, the walk or ride over to his house taking longer than sending a message to anywhere in the country, and once we have the two houses connected by telephones it will all the more quicker." 

George says, "Thank you, I was going to ask that we look into having a telegraph line put in here as well.” James says, "I have plans for that to be done as well, both telegraph and telephone, but not until next spring as logistically it will be an undertaking to put in over ten miles of poles and lines. Right now, it would seem odd for a mere archeological exploration to undergo such an expense. But one advantage to have wealthy prep students here for the summers is that I can always claim that their rich parents paid for the expense in order to keep in touch with their children." 

George continues, “I view the trust merely as my philanthropic duty for the next few years. While it will be a hit to my liquid assets I am dedicated t the cause. But don't worry Constance, they is plenty to keep us both comfortable."   Ruby was obviously NOT happy. She lowered her voice but her displeasure was apparent as she leaned in closer to George. "You didn't even speak to me about it. At all. Not even one little mention!" George whispered back "No I didn't, but we can discuss this later. There are other things we need to discuss as well in any case." Ruby sighed. "Yes, I know."

She turned back to the group and forced a smile. "Well James, you have all of us! What an exciting new beginning this is." James says, "Indeed, I guess we'll just have to save the elixir for later uses. Well, are they any more questions? If not, why don't we all meet downstairs in the Transportation and Logistics room in say, half-an-hour, for a tour of the tunnel. You may wish to change into comfortable clothing prior to then."   Fish looks at what he's wearing and shrugs. He says to himself, "It's this or the rags upstairs."  "Lead the way, Mr. Parker. Let's get dirty!" he says aloud.

Ruby nodded. "Yes, can't really go exploring in a dress. We'll meet you in half an hour." She waited for George to follow her and they went upstairs together; obviously they would be having a "discussion."   George escorts Ruby back to her room, going inside with her before closing the door.  He sits down and looks at Ruby. "So, if I had told you about trust would you have said no?"

Ruby stands in front of George, looking down at him for some moments. "No, I don't think I would. But I am... hurt... that you didn't ask me about something so monumental. However, it's your money, not mine, so you can do whatever you want with it. It's a good cause." She shrugged. She wasn't sure what else could be said about this subject.  George reaches up and pulls Ruby down into his lap, wrapping his arms around her. "Well, I apologize my dear. You have to remember that you are new in my life as well. These are decisions I am used to making on my own. But you are right that I need to make with you."  "Not if you don't want to," she says a little stubbornly, trying not to look at him knowing that would quicken her losing this argument.

George tries to tickle Ruby to get her to look at him, she stubbornly refuses. So George, with a wicked smile, quickly slips his other arm under her legs and half lifts half throws her onto the bed, leaping quickly after her, landing next to her. He pins her arms to the bed. ruby is doing her best to not smile and giggle as George leans over her.  "Ah but I do want to my love, I want us to be partners in life." says George bending and finding her lips and tenderly kissing her.

"Sometimes you just infuriate me!" she said, smiling. He knew she wasn't really angry. "That is just a lot of money and it surprised me is all. I know you're the business guy and you're right, you probably shouldn't ask me that stuff. I don't know much about businessy things. And, it is your money. Of course," she finally looks up into his eyes, "I like to spend money, especially your money."   He answers, "Well I still have plenty of money my dear, and my business is sound. I do view this as an investment so that it will help my company. And I will set it up as a revocable trust so that, Athena forbid something happen to me, you can get to that money. And I think the corporation may not need it for long, if this pays off it could be solvent in it's own."

George watched Ruby's eyes almost roll back in her head with the business terms. He smiled he knew she was trying. George bend down and kissed her neck and whispered in her ear "We have a good twenty minutes my dear" as he nuzzled her neck.  She let him continue for a moment, her fingers roaming though his hair, before speaking. "Yes... twenty minutes... but what is the other thing we need to speak of? I don't want to be worrying about it all day. I know you weren't telling me the truth about the discussion around the life extending talk. Please tell me what's wrong."

George let go of Ruby and rolled onto his side facing her. He propped himself up on one elbow to look at her. "Well, in all honesty it is nothing that needs to be decided today anyway. But when James spoke about balance and what not, and the fact that the treatment limited childbirth, well I couldn't help but think of you, and that maybe you can't have children because of Mina's treatment. But also, I had always thought about a family with lots of children. Not that I will always want that, but the option, the choice was mine," he says. "This takes that away, so it's something we have to balance against each other and discuss. It doesn't need to be done today. But can you imagine a whole passel of red-headed Eastmans running around? My brains, your looks, magic from one or both of us. Why they'd take over the world!" says George with a big smile. "It is something we need to talk about my love. But not yet, I know you are not ready for children anyway," says George.

"Babies? This is about babies again?" Ruby sighs. She rolls onto her side, the curve of her hip accentuated. "George, why am I not enough for you? And all that extra time we could spend together just me and you..." She quickly continues, "I'm sorry that's not fair." She looks up at him with big puppy dog eyes and says hesitantly, "I guess the little redhead clan of Eastman's sounds sorta cute... but then I'd have to get all fat and ugly and flabby while I had all those babies. And my boobies would sag. And Georgie, I love my boobies as they are. And after that I'd get old real fast taking care of little brats which I don't even know how to do! You know? And wrinkly. Don't forget wrinkly. Why would you want me like that?"

George stokes her cheek gently. "You will always be my Constance and I will always want you and always love you. No matter how wrinkly you become, no matter how saggy you get. But as I said it is too early to have this conversation. We shall have it again when you are 21. And I shall not take the treatment until we come to a decision," says George.

"That's the thing, I don't want to get saggy and wrinkly and I don't want you to get that way either. You should do it now, while you are young and so handsome. And I want to do it when I am young too. And, we need to figure this baby thing out before we get married, not later. Two years is very long time to be thinking of this," she pouted. "And I don't want you to be unhappy. If you can't be happy with me..."

George sighed and rolled onto his back. "That's the thing Constance, this treatment doesn't prevent getting old, it just takes a little longer is all. All that time with you does sound wonderful, but I do desire children, offspring, heirs." George closed his eyes and sighed again.  Ruby gulped then said quietly. "And you won't be happy without them?"  "I don't know. I have always envisioned a life with them. I haven't really thought about NOT having children. That biological drive to procreate you know," replied George. "I have been happy thus far, but as one grows older your thoughts turn to your future, to your silver years, to your legacy. I guess I always assumed I would have children, that my wife would want them too."

In her mind Ruby slapped the bed, stomped around the room and whined over this. She always knew to be with George, to be safe and cared for and loved, she would have to compromise and give up pieces of herself. But THIS seemed like a huge piece of her she wasn't sure she could do it. How could she do it and be happy? She would be another miserable and boring housewife?  But instead she gazed down at the big sparkly on her finger and put on a smile on her face. "Fine George, if you want lots of babies you'll get lots of babies." But Ruby did not sound convinced. At all.

George smiled "You may have been able to lie your way through the Southwest Ms. Ruby West but I don't know how as you are a terrible liar. You don't want any kids? Not at all? Well I can take care of the raising part partially with a nanny, and even a wet nurse if you like to preserve your ample endowments."  George sighed again and took off his glasses and set them on the side table and rubbed his nose. Ruby knew this was George's routine for thinking and she laid there quietly as he thought.

Finally he spoke. "Ok Constance. The idea of you being so beautiful, well as you are, for you will always be beautiful to me, but as you are for longer, for me to be as I am for longer, to accomplish more of my goals, my dreams, with the company, for the people, with you. But I do want children still Constance. I really do. But if we had one, maybe two as James said, I would be happy with that. I would, if you were happy. But that means we still have a good 20 years before you lose that ability at least. So I will get the treatment, if you can give me not a promise, but a honest effort than in 15 years or so we can have a baby. Ok?"

She leaned in and kissed him gently. "I will promise you that when I am 30 I will make an honest effort to give you a baby. I can't promise I will have one because I told you I don't know if I can but I promise I will try." She kissed him again. "Okay? Oh and by the way, I love you," she grinned.  "Okay" replied George. "And I love you too my dear. Now we need to get you undressed if we are to meet our friends down stairs," says George.  "I know, I know," Ruby sighed before shooing George out of her room so she could get dressed without interruption and he could too. Just the thought of babies tired her out. 

Thomas peruses Fish from head to toe. "You know, Fish, if you do not mind me saying so, you have a distinct bearing and form that could be enhanced even more with the right cut of clothing. When we have some time, you and I should sojourn into Jacksonville and find you an excellent bespoke tailor -- I am sure that the city has at least one of repute." Fish grins widely, "Why, I'd be flattered, Dr. Crane!"  Thomas looks over at Huggins, still dozing away, and sighs: "I did make the same recommendation to Huggins, but as you can see, he believes his South Pacific sensibilities of fashion to be far more suited to him than the cut and jib of our modern age." 

Abby interjects, "You should take him up on that, but don't let him put you in anything you don't like. Stick with what's comfortable for you. The best suit will look awkward on you if you feel awkward in it. Be yourself, just be yourself in some new duds," Abby smiled at him. Looking toward Dr. Crane she added, "Clothes meant for action are what's needed for our new friend, I think." Fish says, “Yes! Something loose-cut that breathes well..." Roy adds, "Oh I agree. Perhaps a sequined suit of some sort. Fish, would you be comfortable in a unitard?"

Glaring at Huggins, Thomas attempts to maintain an impassive face... and as usually, fails miserably, breaking out into a brief snicker before catching himself.   Turning to Abigail, "Agreed, Miss Marst... er... Abigail. I certainly would not want Fish to be either encumbered or uncomfortable. A good bespoke suit or two could easily be made to both accommodate a fashionable comportment for him, as well as suit his requirement for ... litheness, shall we say?"   Abby says, "Oh! And don't forget the beret! It will do nothing but complete the outfit." "You might be surprised what one can conceal in a hat," says Fish, smoothing his hand across the back of his head. "Tell you what, Roy, I'll don a beret if you'll wear one of those pointed caps your people favor!" 

Ruby and George returned to the group in the logistics room a little bit later than the agreed thirty minutes. For the first time the group finds her wearing pants and the swing of her hip of much more obvious when not covered by all the fabric of a skirt. Skin tight, skin colored leather pants and a white squared neck blouse with the sleeves neatly rolled up and heeled boots that went up to her knees. Her hair was all pulled back into a long braid that reached her lower back. She had an easy smile on her face, indicating all was now well.  "I apologize everyone, I made us late. Takes some time to look this fabulous," she teased. "Oh who am I kidding, I always look this fabulous." More giggles. "So let's dig! 

Forty-five minutes after James's announcement everybody has gathered in the Transportation and Logisitics room except for Luiz, who is helping Jasper and Obie with security.  James, Sol and Alsoomse are all identically attired in leather work boots, heavy denim pants with a thick leather belt, and a thin tan cotton shirt. Sol climbs up the metal ladder to the catwalk. Alsoomse heads over to the pointer rack on the side wall, which looks like a wall-mounted billiard cue rack, except that the poles are longer with pads at the ends to push the ships around. 

James says, "Opening and closing the table require command words. We made the opening part complex and requiring two people so that no intruder or visitor would be able to open it by accident. Basically, one person on the catwalk places their hands on the side railing facing the room and says the Timucuan word for "One". Another person touches the bottom of the pointer rack while saying the Timucuan word for "Two". They then both simultaneously each say a different Timucuan word, specifically "Three" and "Four". Closing it is much easier, as that may need to be done quickly. That only requires the Timucuan word for "Five". 

He looks at Alsoomse and Sol and says, "Alright, let's open her up." Each touch the names spots while Sol says "Yaha", followed by Alsoomse saying "Yucha", then Sol saying "Hopu" while Alsoomse says, "Cheqela".  Nothing immediately happens, then the table begins to rise from the front. The ship models do not shift but stay in place where they were. The table rises up until it is parallel to the back wall, at which point clamps appear on the side holding it up in place. 

Before them where the table has been is a wooden floor, just like the rest of the room. James says, "Abra-Cadabra" and the illusion fades away, revealing a twelve foot diameter hole with a circular wall of solid polished stone, heading straight down into the earth at a thirty-degree angle. The tunnel is lit with Continual Light spells so they can see the entire ninety feet.  Most of the dirt has been cleared away, but it has been left on the bottom, with a four foot ramped section in the center and with three feet of dirt on either side in leveled areas, creating giant steps to the left and right of the ramp. On each step is an empty wheelbarrow and the ramped area shows two rows of tire tracks. 

James says, "We left some dirt on the bottom for traction, the stone was too smooth otherwise to walk. We fill a wheelbarrow at the bottom, attach a levitation device and wheel it up to the top side spot. You then move the levitation device to an empty wheelbarrow and bring it back down, repeating the process. Let's head down." He leads the parade all the way down. The air is surprisingly fresh although the heat increases slightly as they get lower. At the very end is the rough dirt wall that is currently being dug. A dozen shovels and picks are leaning against the side wall. Also near the end is a metal decanter and a dozen tin cups. James says, "That pitcher is magical, a Decanter of Endless Water, you get mighty thirsty doing this work. 

We've found that it is wide enough down here for all three of us to work side-by-side. With more than three we may want to have some people assigned to digging and others to the wheelbarrow work. Once all of the wheelbarrows are full we knock off work and go take baths. We then wait until nightfall to remove the dirt from the building and bury in among the archaeological dig, covering the darker dirt over with local dirt." 

Thomas removes his linen robe, shirtless, wearing his loose pants from his morning exercises, and assesses the work being done by the other men so far. He too grabs a shovel and pick, and moves forward, waiting for Parker to indicate what station he wants him to take.   Fish knows his way around a shovel. He picks one up and gets to work. "Dirt sure smells better than elephant poop," he tells himself, grinning. Nanuet had shown up shirtless, well worn deerskin leggings, soft leather boots, his hair neatly braided down his back and a necklace with round stones on it around his neck.  He says, "Let's get to work," as he joins Fish with a shovel and starts digging. 

"Nan'," says Fish with a grunt while tossing dirt into the wheelbarrow *plonk*, "Doesn't your wolf kinda freak out when you're underground? I mean, I know they're den animals and all, but we're pretty deep down here!"   Nanuet replies, "I think you can throw out most preconceived notions when it comes to Maska acting like other wolves. I imagine she still has the instincts of a wolf, but she has evolved to a point where she can control them. She can understand what is going on, and while she might not be comfortable down here, she would come without hesitation should I call for her."   

Roy decides to wander the area around the house, looking for burrowing mammals to speak to and convince to help with the digging project  Ruby says, "Sounds like we could do this in shifts perhaps?" James strips off his shirt and begins to move one of the wheelbarrow. He says, "Shifts might be the best idea, although I don't really expect you women to have to participate with this heavy labor. Alsoomse did before but we were short handed then."   The elvan Indian woman moves forward and says, "James, I'm physically a decade younger than Sol, Lawrence and Thomas, and two decades younger than you. And I'm also in better physical shape than most of you as well. I'll continue to do my part."  

James says, "Thomas, if the two elves move over a little and with your taller height we probably can get four of you working at once. The others of us will handle the wheelbarrows and we can switch off when some of you diggers get tired.   Before we used only three-dozen wheelbarrow but I had another two-dozen delivered this week, which is why we now have thirty on each side of the ramp, one every three feet. I say we might as well keep going until all sixty are filled." 

Alsoomse moves forward and grabs a shovel and moves in alongside Fish and Nanuet. Then, without any hint of modesty, she also strips down to her waist and begins digging at the wall with great vigor.  Abigail had appeared in her usual work clothes, stout brown leather boots with form-fitting brown pants, but still loose enough to let her move, and a tan button down shirt like men wore. She gave an admiring glance to both those who had stripped down for the work, but did wonder a bit at how Alsoome could work that way. It had to be painful not to have any... support. With a shrug she assigned herself to wheelbarrow duty and got going. 

Without thinking a smile crept onto Nanuet's face when Alsoomse had joined the digging next to him. When she began removing her shirt Nanuet's face turned red and he quickly turned away and concentrated on the work. His concentration did not last for long as he found himself peeking over at Alsoomse's beautiful half-naked form as she continued her work. "I am going to get myself in a lot of trouble..." Nanuet thought as he continued to shovel. 

Thomas, who was totally absorbed in the digging, looked up when he sensed a certain tension ripple through the men after Alsoomse's and Abigail's arrival . Seeing the elvan woman half-naked, he immediately averted his eyes, glancing at Abigail to see if she had seen him looking at Alsoomse, and he then turned an even deeper shade of purplish-red than one might imagine those of his skin tone possibly could. He proceeded to dig harder and faster, steadfastly refusing to turn his head away from anything but the ground in front of him, steeling himself to be completely oblivious to the presence of the women. 

Mina says, "Well, it looks like you youngsters.......and James.....have things under control. I'll be heading back up. Ruby, George, would you both care to join me?" Ruby answered, "Of course Nana," as she stared at all the half naked people. She laughed a little to herself, thinking no one would get anything done if SHE took her shirt off too.
She took George's hand and followed her grandmother back up the long tunnel.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-four, “Mina’s Questions“, September 2nd, 1882, 3:00 P.M.*

Mina leads Ruby and George out of the tunnel.   Ruby smiles and says, "I now understand why you couldn't get into details with us on the train. So much to know and remember! I admit, I feel somewhat overwhelmed by it all but I have you and George and James to remind me if I need some help remembering.  So, is there something you'd like to do or something else we can help with?"   George adds, "Yes Mina, I will feel bad not helping with the digging, but I can take a double shift later. There seems to be something you wish to speak to us about if I am not mistaken." says George as he walks along holding Ruby's hand. 

Mina leads them to the President and Vice President's office and shuts the door. She then says, "There are actually four things I wanted to talk with you about. First George, the digging, James and I both feel that you should be categorized the same as Luiz. We realize that you want to do your share, and while you're not a surgeon your hands play an integral part of your work. There is no reason for you to get injured doing work that others could just as easily do.

Second, I wasn't sure how Ruby would feel with you working around Alsoomse in her half-naked state. She's never had any issues with nudity and has been digging that way alongside Sol and James for two months now. She isn't likely to change at this point, but I know that the nudity can be a bit unnerving if you aren't used to it. Third, I noticed the tension between the two of you after George made his generous offer and wanted to make sure that everything is okay now. James will understand if you choose to withdraw the offer upon further reflection.  And lastly, James has noticed some growing chemistry between Nanuet and Alsoomse and was curious if you knew your friend's intentions towards her." 

Ruby smiled. "Well Nana, I know where I get my love of questions from!" she laughed. She went to the sidebar and poured them each a small glass of bourbon. She handed them out then slid back up onto the desk.  "I have to admit, I agree with you about George. His talents are better served researching or even the business side of things, though seems like you have that well under control already. George is very good at piecing together clues too. But yes, if he hurts himself, he would be unable to do his real work for quite some time and his business is really at an important... umm...." Ruby searched for the word, "Juncture?"

Ruby laughed, "How do you feel about James working next to a half naked Alsoomse? I think that it would make George extremely embarrassed but I'm not opposed to him working next to her. He's has me after all." Her grin was wide and easy as she threw him a knowing glance and a wink. Mina laughs and says, "Why should James working alongside Alsoomse matter given their relation to one another?"   Ruby says, "Relation to her? Did I forget something important? Did you mention maybe some far back relation?"   Mina looks surprised and says "Sol didn't tell you? He was supposed to during the tour. Alsoomse is James's grandmother." Ruby's eyebrows shot up. "No, I think he failed to mention that! He did say he had some elvan blood in him though. Wow, that is really interesting. A whole new dynamic."

Ruby continues with Mina’s next question, "As for Nanuet, I have known him some time and we have been though a lot together. It seems to me he is lonely since leaving his last partner and that he is also attracted to her. But I imagine the good hearted Nanuet might think this accomplished elven woman is too good for him. So, I don't know if he would make any obvious advances towards her, at least not without knowing she was open to them from him. He would not want to make her uncomfortable. Alsoomse has been around much longer than him and knows the ways of the world better. Nanuet was alone in the wild for much time so doesn't always feel comfortable in modern society or even know what the "proper" way to do things is. Courting, that is."

Mina says, "Well, Alsoomse is rather lonely herself. As you can see, she's still in the prime of her life and in fine physical shape. She remained fully faithful to her human husband, even though he was unable to attend to her physical needs for the last two decades of his life. She also maintained celebacy for the five-year mourning period. In the three years since then she has been living life.....more fully, much to her daughter's displeasure. She has commented about not wanting to get involved with one from another short-lived race. Among those here that leaves either Roy or Nanuet, and of the two James greatly favors the choice of Nanuet." 

Ruby laughed again. "Hey, did you bring Nanuet here to set him up with Alsoomse?" Mina grins and says, "James didn't, that was all my doing. He did earlier express concerns about how she and Roy always flirted with one another and wasn't sure how things might develop between the two of them. This was my solution to that potential problem."
Ruby laughed. "Looks like you were touched by Aphrodite too Nana! Being a matchmaker is a fun job," she giggled.  "So either she is just flirtatious, or she really likes Roy, or she's just lonely and looking for someone to share some time with. I guess time will tell us how this story will end."  She burst into more fits of laughter.  

Once Ruby calmed down, "I understand, she sounds like a fine and noble woman. And I would imagine they would make a good match. Nanuet is very noble and loyal too. I think he could use a committed relationship at this point after the turmoil of this year. So, what can we do to get these two together?" Mina says, "Not a thing. Didn't James mention that Alsoomse's name translates as 'Independent'. Once she makes up her mind she will take the initiative." She laughed again. "Poor Nanuet! He won't know what hit him. But I can guarantee he won't complain."

Ruby smile faded a bit and she took a long sip of her bourbon and got to Mina’s final question. "The tension... yes, we had a bit of a disagreement. George wants many children and wasn't sure about taking the magical life extending treatment. I didn't know if I wanted any children, ever. But we discussed it and came to a fair conclusion, I think. We will both take the treatment and when we are 30 we will try to have a baby." There was a noticeable large swallow from Ruby after speaking these words. She wasn't uncomfortable talking to her Nana like this but she thought George might be, a private person as he was. But this was her grandmother and if she was asking there was a reason. 

Ruby put down her cup and leaned forward on her palms, swinging her legs like a schoolgirl. "Hey, I was thinking, we should probably have George take a picture of our group all together. We did just make our agreements, or we will soon. Will we have paperwork to fill out or anything? Some sort of ceremony? Either way, I think a group photo would be nice." Mina says, "That is a splended idea, although we should probably wait until everybody is cleaned up....and dressed." 

Ruby says, "Oh yeah, I wasn't think this minute, but it should be soon, I think. Maybe before dinner when everyone is dressed nicer.” Mina says, "Lunch was today's sit down meal, for supper I'll just be bringing sandwiches and finger food down to the workers. We could do it tomorrow before lunch. We'll have some new guests for that meal, Jemima's other daughter and son-in-law plus their many offspring. Jemima is anxious to show off her grandchildren."   Ruby nodded. "It all sounds good Nana. I'm afraid to ask... how many grandchildren are there?"  

Mina says, "Four, one infant, one toddler, and two with more energy than you've ever seen in your life. Don't worry, we'll set up a children's table for all but the baby to eat at, they won't be at the main table."  Ruby says, "Well, my time about my younger brother Ben has made it a little easier for me to be around children. I suppose I should get used to it, Kate will have her baby soon."  “We could take another picture before the ball next week. Which reminds me," Ruby eyes sparkled, "When are we going shopping?" Mina says, "On Monday, we'll go into the city several hours early to buy clothes and have our hair done." 

Ruby paused, considering her next words. "I was a little overwhelmed by that meeting. I'm not as smart as some of the rest of you. But I am excited to see if we can solve this mystery of Atlantis. I imagine most of this crew was invited each for a specific purpose?" Mina says, "Ruby, don't put yourself down. You all have a key purpose here. Your bardic abilities are quite useful and unique, your shooting skills are second only to Hardin, you've acquired some interesting trinkets along the way, and you've proven that you can remain calm under pressure. Plus, you're my granddaughter and I want you here." 

Ruby smiled again at her grandmother. "You're right Nana, I am too hard on myself. I think I've just been somewhat..." Neglectful and lazy she thought but said, "Busy as of late to use my skills and maybe I was just feeling rusty. George has never even seen me shoot! Perhaps I should practice that. Do we have someplace safe to?"   Mina says, "John Hardin practices each day. He found a good spot to practice on our land about three quarters of a mile east, where the hillside and cove muffle most of the sounds of the shooting. He might let you accompany him. James says that he and Sol also take the larger boat out into the ocean on occasion to get in some target practice." 

"Hmmm, I wonder if Hardin would be okay with a girl shooting beside him? I will ask him, I think I had better get back into the swing of it and get back up to par. Shooting off a boat sounds difficult, unless the water was very very still, hard to get an accurate shot." Mina says, "Yes, that is part of the challenge. They put floating targets adrift and then shoot at them as they move further apart."

Ruby swung her legs a few more times. She says, "You give me the best reason to be here Nana. I am so glad we will spend this time together and you will be able to get to know George too."   George sat and sipped his drink listening to Mina and Ruby talk. A smile crept over his face long longer he sat there. Finally Ruby noticed his cat-ate-the-canary grin and smiled and said "What George? Why are you smiling?"

George replied "Well I can see that with two red-heads in the family I should get used to drinking and not talking. I couldn't get a word into the conversation if I had a shoe horn." he laughed.  "But yes a group photo is a wonderful idea, I will head up and get the lens and plates ready. Though I do feel bad not taking a turn on the lines digging. But I think my Constance is just jealous. She doesn't want me oggling my soon to be step-great-great grandmother" laughed George.   Mina laughs and says, "Oh that's true too. Just think Ruby, if Alsoome and Nanuet were to get married that would then make you Nanuet's great, great granddaughter." 

Ruby says to George, "We are very much alike, aren't we?" She slid off the table and came to George, plopping in his lap and wrapping an arm around his neck. "And yes, I am extremely, utterly jealous of you looking at any other woman, ever. Don't do it." She had a serious look on her face but was desperately trying to keep the giggles in. 

George bugged out his eyes as he stared at Mina which sent Ruby over the edge and into fits of giggles.  "Well, it seems nearly all the women here are related to you any way Constance, so I don't think that will be an issue, and you are more than enough for me to look at anyway" he added reaching up to kiss her. Ruby kissed him back hard. "You know I don't care. No one will never love you like I do. Or be as beautiful. And you know it. Except maybe Nana but she is already taken!" she teased. 

Ruby then tapped her full red lips in thought. "You said that here the magical ley lines converge too, right? I should probably also practice my spells, just in case they are more or less powerful here or affected by the ley lines differently.” Mina replies, "They should be comparable to what you knew from Arizona. At some point in the future we should have a conversation with everybody about the ley lines."

Ruby says, “Maybe I'll entertain the crowd here tonight after dinner, what do you think Nana? George?" Mina says, "That might be a good idea, most of them will be rather tired I suspect."   Ruby says, "Excellent. Maybe my entertaining will help them sleep better tonight. And yes, talking about the ley lines, good idea. But that might put them to sleep tonight!" 

The tunnel crew work for a solid hour before James calls for a water break. At that point eighteen of the sixty wheelbarrows have been filled and moved to the upper 'steps' near the tunnel entrance, with the tunnel now nearly two-feet deeper. Hardin pitched in with the digging...finding it preferable to all of the scientific speculation...but soon found his hands had gotten a bit soft during his incarceration.  He snorted to himself, "Damn lawyer's hands...".

Thomas does not even notice when James had called a break, continuing to dig as if it were a Herculean labor upon which his life depended. Abby filled the largest glass she could find and walked it over to Dr. Crane, tapping him on the shoulder. "Meditation in work is all well and good, but you still need to drink," she said, holding it out. Alsoomse puts her shirt back on and then examines the hands of all of those who had been digging, to see if any require a Cure Light Wounds spell to heal any blisters or calluses. James comments "Thomas looks like he could go another hour without a problem, but why don't the other three of you switch off to wheelbarrow duty and give some of the others a chance to dig." 

After the water break the digging crews alternated again, Thomas still refusing to stop. By 5:00 PM they had filled thirty-seven of the wheelbarrows when Ruby, Mina, George and Luiz bring trays filled with sandwiches, fruit and a chocolate pudding as well as pitchers of lemonade and orange juice. They also bring some small blankets, as several of the lower wheelbarrows are moved over to make room on the dirt side steps for people to sit. 

Alsoomse again checks the digging crew's hands for the need of curing spells. Luiz makes a point of checking her's as well, which he does cast a Cure Light Wounds spell upon and chides her worrying about others while not taking care of herself. She then casts her final 'Cooling' spell of the day, which drops the temperature in the heated chamber by twenty-five degrees. The tunnel now goes seven-to-eight feet further down into the ground than it had when they began. 

Lawrence leans on his shovel and wipes his brow. "Whew. That was the hardest I've worked since that bridge out in Cincinnati. You remember that James? That was some time. Fish, you would have loved it. Dangerous work where a good sense of balance comes in handy." Sol interjects, "I remember too, that was the year after the war. At the time it was the world’s longest suspension bridge, connecting Cincinnati, Ohio to Covington, Kentucky."  

James says, "Yes, you can blame me for that one. I was the one who suggested to President Johnson that it would be a symbolic gesture to devote the resources to reconnect a Union and former Confederate state in spectacular fashion. If I had known he was going to put me in charge of the project I'd have just kept my mouth shut." Lawrence chuckles, "There you go. That'll teach you to volunteer for things. At least we got a record out of it."

Following the meal break the digging resumes in earnest. The sixtieth wheelbarrow is filled by 7:45 PM, at which point the tunnel is a full eleven feet deeper than when they began this day.   As the tired and dirty workers make their way upstairs Ruby and Mina have cold beverages prepared for them all. Mina says, "You should all go and each take a long hot bath. Ruby and Luiz will be giving a concert in the living room in an hour if any of you would like to attend." 

Nanuet says, "It's been far too long since I've heard miss Ruby sing, I for one will be there" Naneut says, winking at Ruby. "Mind if I borrow somebody's bathtub? My lodgings don't have a tub and it's a fair walk to the river." James points out that two of the forth floor rooms are unoccupied, although each one shares a bathroom with either Benjamin or Roy.   Lawrence inclines his head. "I'd like that very much. But now the bath awaits. I'll take mine outside. It was hot down there and it is still warm outside." 

James says, "That's fine, but please clean up a little first before heading outside. Given the intruder yesterday I won't assume that the building isn't being watched. A dirt covered face and dirty clothing would give away that we've been digging inside the house." Lawrence nods and says, "Got it. I'll be discreet. They won't even know I was there." He goes upstairs to splash water on his face and to get a robe. Once he gathers his things, he sneaks out to a secluded part of the river. 

Fish sidles up to Wilamina. "Lady Parker," he queries of her quietly, "I stink, and I have nothing clean to wear worthy of the evening. I'm ashamed to ask, but might there be something here in the house that might almost fit me?" He stands, heels together, arms akimbo. She says, "It won't be an exact fit, but Sol is close enough in size and build that his clothing should work. I'll go talk to him and have him bring something up to your room. On Monday when we go to Jacksonville we'll expand your overall wardrobe." 

Fish heads to his room for a quick bath while waiting for Solomon. Wrapping a towel around his slim waist and dripping water, he stands at the bureau and attempts smoothing out the one ascot he owns. It's really quite elegant with its braided silver thread edging. He smiles as he remembers Lydia who gave him this twist of silk. "No need to breathe, indeed!" he says to himself, grinning lasciviously.

John Hardin was very happy when the digging came to an end for the day and filtered up with the others for a quick bath. He changed in to suitable wear for the balance of the evening and systematically checked his semi-hidden hardware with a practiced hand.  He grins and heads up downstairs... 

Abby had left the tunnel with her shirt soaked in sweat and aching shoulders. She didn't even want to think about the way her back felt. The long, hot soak in the tub improved the situation, but she still walked stiffly down to the evening's activities, and tried not to fidget in her chair while still trying to get comfortable. Fish hands Miss Marsters three fingers worth of bourbon. "Thank you," she said with a nod and a smile before tossing down the bourbon in one shot. "A couple more of those and I might feel better." 

Ruby returned to her room to freshen up and choose a new outfit. She knew it wasn't necessary, being among friends, but she felt it was good manners to look nice and spread good cheer to those who worked so hard all day. She washed up and fixed her hair into a nicer updo, nothing too fancy but more formal than her normal day time look.  She laid out and dressed in a creamy pink confection, an open square necked gown that accentuated her waist. Once she was properly attired for a performance, she swept back downstairs to have a drink and wait for her audience.

Luiz comes downstairs to the room. He is attired in a formal black-tie outfit complete with tails. In his hand is a good sized suitcase. Sol and James simultaneously move one of the couches and two chairs away from the south wall as Luiz approaches and opens the case.  He removes from it what appears to be a toy upright piano, fourteen inches high and eighteen inches wide. He sets the piano along wall then removes from the case a piano sit made to the same scale as the piano.

Luiz then steps back and begins a long incantation in the German language, most of which is incomprehensible to those in the room except for the names of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Johann Sebastian Bach and Wilhelm Richard Wagner. Upon completion of the speech the piano and bench let off a slight glow and then start to enlarge. It takes a full two minutes until they stop growing, now being a regular-sized piano and bench. "Hey, that's a neat parlor trick," Ruby smiled. "What kind of songs do you know?" 

Luiz smiles and says, "A variety of French, Portuguse, Spanish, British and American songs. Tell me what you wish to play and I'll do my best. And it isn't a parlor trick, the magic is in the piano itself. It's my wife's, but she's let me borrow it until we get a real piano here for the concert hall."   Ruby exclaims, "Concert hall? Here? Where will it fit?"   James says, "In the student center. Last summer we had Bradford Academy students who had a strong interest in history, archeology and Native American studies. They were willing to work long hours in the heat, live in tents, and do what needed to be done. They also were able to respect and listen to Alsoomse, despite her race and gender.

We have another group of Bradford Academy students coming in December for a month or so. They are a totally different bunch, the children of the upper class, who couldn't get into a more prestigious school due to either poor academic grades, discipline problems, or both. Most of them have parents who winter here in Florida that like the idea of their children being near them, but not necessarily with them.   The major advantage to us having those students here is that their parents are filthy rich. The parents are currently undertaking key fundraisers to build the student center at the Timucuan Conservancy for their children to stay at. It will include a concert hall, as well as dormitory and lounge rooms. So next summer, when the serious students arrive, they will have a nice place to live."

Alsoomse adds, "And while these rich kids are here we can actually do some archeology digs at the Fort Caroline ruins. We couldn't risk that during the summer, as several of the students were smart enough to differentiate between Spanish and French artifacts. This next bunch won't have that skill set." "My goodness, is there nothing you haven't thought of?" Ruby laughed. "Sounds like you really look out for those students James, I hope they know how lucky they are. Hopefully I will get the chance to sing at the concert hall myself one day." Mina says, "Oh you will, you'll be the very first one." James adds, "Naturally, we'll need to test the acoustics of the place, who better than our very own singer to do so." "Excellent! I like being the first," Ruby grinned, feeling rather special.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-five, “Stargazing”, September 2nd, 1882, 8:30 P.M.*

After the others arrived Ruby whispered into Luis's ear, speaking to him of song choices. Together they decided on some songs.  Ruby faced the group. "Hopefully you'll enjoy our little concert, after your hard day at work you deserve a little drink and relaxing. We'll start when everyone is ready." Luis played some light music until everyone was seated and quiet.

Ruby began to sing a stream of songs, mostly popular and tame songs as she still didn't know everyone in this group well.  She began with the classic “A Bicycle Built for Two” followed by “And the Band Played On”.  It occurred to her that no one here, even George, had seen her perform many times if at all. So she kept the songs and her performance family appropriate, flitting from person to person around the room as she sang and engaged her new companions. 

Though she hadn't practiced recently, Ruby's voice was strong and unwavering, a soprano which went from sounding sweet to sultry in a heartbeat. She always put a lot of emotion into her singing and this time was no different.  She sang for 20 minutes or so and included a few very well known popular songs, two songs in Spanish and a song in French.  Ruby finished with a melancholy song, filled with emotion, After the Ball:

_A little maiden climbed an old man’s knees—
Begged for a story: "Do uncle, please!
Why are you single, why live alone?
Have you no babies, have you no home?"
"I had a sweetheart, years, years ago,
Where she is now, pet, you will soon know;
List to the story, I’ll tell it all:
I believed her faithless after the ball.“
”Bright lights were flashing in the grand ballroom,
Softly the music playing sweet tunes.
There came my sweetheart, my love, my own,
‘I wish some water; leave me alone.’
When I returned, dear, there stood a man
Kissing my sweetheart as lovers can.
Down fell the glass, pet, broken, that’s all—
Just as my heart was after the ball.“
”Long years have passed, child, I have never wed,
True to my lost love though she is dead.
She tried to tell me, tried to explain—
I would not listen, pleadings were vain.
One day a letter came from that man;
He was her brother, the letter ran.
That’s why I’m lonely, no home at all—
I broke her heart, pet, after the ball.
After the ball is over, after the break of morn,
After the dancers' leaving, after the stars are gone,
Many a heart is aching, if you could read them all—
Many the hopes that have vanished after the ball._

She gave everyone the chance to take in the song, sipping her own bourbon, before she spoke again. "So, anyone have any special requests?" Fish volunteers brightly, "Do you happen to know The Man on the Flying Trapeze?"  Luiz plays as Fish sings the piece. "I do now," Ruby smiled after Fish's rendition

Following Fish's song Luiz introduces his next two pieces of music as being from Brazil's most famous composer, Jose Muricio Nunes Garcia, whose musical style was influenced by Mozart and Haydn, and who played for the Portuguese royal family during their visit to Brazil. He says that most of Garcia's work is for full orchestra, but that the man began by playing piano, organ and harpsichord, so left a number of pieces for just the keyboard. Two long flowing masterful pieces follow, Luiz's playing being superb.

Ruby took a break and enjoyed her own drink while Luiz played, the beautiful and soothing music good for her soul. She clapped enthusiastically when he finished. "That was excellent Luis! Where did you learn to play?" He replies, "Around fourteen years ago in France, my wife has always played but didn't have the patience to teach either myself or our children. I was able to arrange lessons for one of my daughter's with the master pianist Jules Massenet, who was willing to teach me also. He has since gone on to become a great composer. He is also a wizard, and within the past few years he was inducted into membership on rival team of French wizards." 

As the concert winds down James says, "It's been a long day. Tomorrow should be easier for all of us, we'll still want to fill all sixty wheelbarrows but will have twice as much time during the day to do that in. Any of you who are tired should go to bed, now that it is dark outside the rest of us will go see to emptying today's collection of dirt and rocks. It should go rather quickly, the levitation devices do most of the work and we'll just be dumping it all into one of the student-dug holes, putting the local dirt on the final two feet of it." Lawrence rubs his lower back. "We'd better get started then. The quicker we get the dirt put away, the less likely we'll be spotted." 

"When we're through, ish there any chance we can do a bit of shtar-gazing, cap'n?" asks Fish, buzzing from the bourbon. "Miss West, you could mix ush a liddle of The Green Fairy for the occashion!" "Yes, that sounds good," she grinned, "After the dirt moving, we'll have a little flight of fancy while star gazing. Good?"  Alsoomse says, "Actually, Sol and I are heading up to the roof now to use the telescopes to make sure that nobody is around before we empty the wheelbarrows. After that the roof will be available. Nanuet, you may want to patrol the grounds with Maska as a second check that we're alone here." 

"Not a bad idea Alsoomse. I fancy a stroll anyways." Nanuet nods his head towards Ruby and says "Nice singing as usual Miss Ruby, although not as, umm, raucous as usual."  Nanuet will head outside and begin walking the grounds checking to see if they are being watched. "Ha!" Ruby laughed. "Well, yes, I figured I should not embarrass anyone tonight at my first concert for my new friends. I won't let you down though Nanuet, I'll be rambunctious just for you next time." She gave him a wink and a with a swish of her hips she went back to the bar for another drink.

"James, shall I help now with the dirt moving or is that off limits too? I can man the bar for those who need some medicinal help after today's strenuous activities otherwise." Luiz says, "James will let you, he let's me help with this part too, since the levitation device on the wheelbarrows absord ninety-five percent of the weight. He will make you wear work gloves thought to protect your hands. You'll also want to change out of that dress." 

Ruby had been hoping for a "no" answer, yet she wouldn't decline. "Alright, I'll go change and be right back. After that stargazing and drinking. Not such a bad day!"  She quickly returned to her room and changed back into her leather pants from earlier in the day then hurried back downstairs.  "Let's get this part over with, shall we?" she said ready to work.  After dinner but before the evening shift spent humping dirt, Fish changes out of the outfit that Solomon lent him, and pulls on his smelly clothes. 

Once it is determined that no strangers appears to be around they get going. The work proceeds in near silence, with the wheelbarrows being wheeled out of the back door of the Transportation and Logistics room down a makeshift ramp and over to one of the larger archeological dig holes in the ground.  The holes manages to take in all but eight of the wheelbarrow loads, with Thomas and Sol then covering the final two feet with the local dirt. The remaining wheelbarrows are poured into the bottom of a second hole, with around a foot or so of local dirt then shoveled on top. The wheelbarrows are all returned to the tunnel which is closed up. With nearly everybody working the entire operation is completed by 10:15 P.M. 

James says, "Tomorrow morning we can work from whenever people get up until 11:00 A.M. We'll then get washed up for lunch with the Delroy-Kingsleys, then finish some time after lunch."  Ruby states, "That sounds good James. I am going to get cleaned up and more comfortable then do some stargazing, it's such a beautiful night out tonight. I believe Ben has requested the green fairy make an appearance and I'll take care of that for him and anyone else who may be interested. So say 30 minutes or so and I'll be up on the roof. Everyone should feel free to join us." Lawrence, being an old man, goes to bed early. "You all have a good evening."

Mina and James declared they are headed to bed, as did Sol, leaving just the new companions to decide if they want to join in the fun.  Ruby returned to her room where she dressed in her thin white nightgown. She covered that up with a long pink frilly bathrobe. She let her hair loose and brushed it out, leaving it down where it hung to mid back and left her boots and stockings off.

Once George was also ready she made a quick stop at the bar grabbing the liquor she needed, sugar, special glasses and the pouring accessories. the Green Fairy They headed upstairs to the roof and claimed some lounge chairs, putting the head of the chairs flat for easier looking up at the stars.  "George, are you going to try one of these?" she asked him as she poured one for herself, also waiting to see if anyone else would show up. 

After the excavating (hard work sobers him up!), Fish dashes down to the river, strips and splashes. He streaks back to house, having wadded up his now-thoroughly-rank clothing in a ball that he tucks under his left armpit. He winks at Maska as the wolf glowers at him on his way past the animal. He clambers up the side of the manse, ducks into his room, changes back into his dinner outfit, and scampers up to the roof. Hair still damp, he gladly accepts a goblet from Ruby, the green elixir therein catching the starlight.  Ruby says, "Feel better now that you've had a bath? I always do. What a long day of work, huh? This will help all of us relax, I think."

Nanuet headed back to his lodgings and cleaned up. He put on a white linen shirt, keeping his deerskin leggings on and headed to the roof to see if anyone had arrived. Spotting George and Ruby he headed over to the couple. "I hope you haven't started the festivities without me. I haven't taken time to look at the beauty of the heavens in quite some time." Nanuet found a spot where he could sit comfortably and still speak with George and Ruby without raising his voice. "Beautiful night." 

"Very beautiful. And it's quiet out here too, I can hear every bug chirping. Not like in Rochester where everyone is packed on top of each other. Nanuet, would you like a drink?" Ruby waved the bottle filled with the green liquid. "What exactly is that you have in your hand Miss Ruby? Some sort of local drink? It's green!" Nanuet moved closer to examine the bottle. "Ab... Ab-sin... Ab-sin-the... well I doubt it's any good for me since it has the word sin in it... sure, I'll try some." 

Ruby laughed heartily. "Nanuet, you always make me laugh. Yes, it's very bad and sinful for you... but in the very best way. Of course it's good for you!! Would I steer you wrong?" She gave him a crooked, naughty grin as she poured him his very own Green Fairy, handing it to him slowly. "Just make sure you don't fall off the roof, okay?"   He replies, "Fall off the roof? Well I'll make sure I sit down before trying this new vice you're introducing to me here. To new friends, new adventures and Green Fairy's!" She says, "Oh Nanuet, you are so funny!" 

Abby considered the offer to just go on to bed, but the moving actually worked some more of the stiffness out of her muscles. She changed back into the pants and blouse she'd been wearing in the morning and went up to the roof. "None of the green stuff for me," she said when asked. "I wouldn't mind a couple glasses of wine, though." 
"Excellent! I'll go get that for you." Ruby ran down the three flights of stairs to the bar and grabbed two bottles of wine, one red, one white, and a couple of wine glasses, returning before anyone could really miss her. "Red or white Abby?" she asked.

Ruby says, "It seemed like so long ago I first found out about this day and now it's here. Kinda unbelievable actually." She lifted her own green beverage to her lips then stopped. "To new friends and new ventures!" she toasted, before taking a large sip. Abby says, "You didn't have to make a special trip, I could have lived without it. I'll start with the red." She poured herself a glass and leaned back. "And let it get rid of the last of these aches from all that digging. I'm used to working hard, but it's usually a bit more delicate." 

Ruby raised her glass to his toast.  "No problem, I didn't mind running downstairs. Yes, that does seem like hard men's work, I must say. What is it you normally do Abby?"  Ruby sipped at her drink then settled back in her chair, gazing up at the stars. She sighed, "They are so amazing..."  "I guess no one else wanted to join us. Oh well, their loss."

Alsoomse joins the others on the roof. She has just bathed and her long hair is freely flowing over her shoulders and back, with a slight scent of honey to it. She is attired in a simple off-white linen dress belted with a braided cord and is barefoot. Upon arrival she helps herself to a small glass of white wine, and asks if anybody needs assistance with identifying the star constellations. "Yes, please!" says Fish, enjoying the view.

Alsoomse begins to point out the various star constellations, using the English, Greek and Native American names. She explains that her father liked to watch the stars, as well as her husband, father-in-law, son-in-law, grandson and great grandson.   Ruby says, "I love them too. I have always wondered what else is up there. Like the gods, are they up there? But no matter, the stars are so beautiful and sparkly and magical... just seems like your dreams can actually come true if you wish on one, you know?" 

Fish finds himself surrounded by beautiful women on a beautiful night. Nanuet finds himself watching Alsoomse more than the stars. He admires her teaching abilities and patience with the others as she points out the various constellations. "Well this was a terrific idea, an enjoyable ending to a busy day."  The group of stargazers remain on the roof until after midnight and until the beverages are all gone before heading back downstairs to their respective rooms. After a long day it does not take long for each to fall asleep.

The sun rises at 6:30 A.M. and very few in the household rise at that hour, the previous day having been a long and tiring one for most. Nanuet is early to rise and is with Maska in the morning before commencing the digging again. By 8:30 AM a crew is downstairs in the tunnel working at digging.  Lawrence asks James, "So how much more digging do you expect? It feels good to get some manual labor. I must be getting soft." James says, "We did until we reach it, but we're now slightly more than sixty-feet below the surface and we would hit the water level at approximately one-hundred feet, so we should reach it well before then. Once we get all sixty wheelbarrows full we can stop for the day."  At 10:30 AM they have been joined by most of the others. James calls for a break at 11:00 AM for everyone to wash up and change for lunch, having filled twenty-six wheelbarrows and dug through another five to six feet of tunnel. 

Shortly before noon the Delroy-Kingsley family arrives. With them today is Jemima's half-ogre daughter Beulla, her ogre husband Norris and their children Tristin, Declan, Esmerelda and Korrina. They live at the Kingsley Plantation. Beulla is Enoch's full sister and Antoinette's half-sister. Of the children, the two boys are the human equivalent of four and five. Esmerelda is the human equivalent of two and Korrina is around six-months old. Ruby enjoys her delicious lunch while trying not to make it too obvious she is avoiding the little germ carriers. George notices, but does not mention Ruby's avoidance, instead, indulging himself with the food along with Ruby.

Today's meal consists of barbecue pork ribs, roasted corn on the cob, a hot rice and green bean dish, wheat rolls and peach cobbler for dessert. One interesting side note that comes up during the dinner conversation is in reference to the food, when Alsoomse points out that the American word 'Barbecue' is actually derived from the Timucuan language. When the French and Spanish arrived they saw the local technique of cooking marinated meat on grills above a bed of coals. The fire oven was called a 'barabacoa', which is how the cooking technique and word found its way into the various cultures of the new world. 

At lunch George does make an announcement. "My lovely fiancée had a wonderful idea yesterday. A group photo. What an excellent idea to start this endeavor. I would like to take one in the next day or so, I need to get the camera set correctly and the plates, and work out the last details on another suggestion from Constance, a device to trigger the shutter from a distance so I can be in the photo as well. So I would request that every one have some clean and decent clothes ready for say a photo before dinner tomorrow? Sound good James? I would like to take one before the upcoming ball as well when everyone will be in their finery." says George to the group.

Turning to James, Fish volunteers with a smirk, "Hey boss! I take it that you and Lady Wilamina would advise against my 'liberating' anything while we're at this fancy ball, yes?" James smiles and says, "That might be wise, given that Jacksonville's Mayor, Chief of Police and County Judge will all be in attendance."  Remembering that Thomas offered to take him clothes shopping, Fish chirps, "Sol, Dr. Crane and I will ride with you!"  

James replies, "That is an excellent idea. Tomorrow's meal by the Delroy-Kingsley family will be breakfast. We can plan on taking a group photograph outside immediately following the meal. As for everyone in our finery, you will need to bring the camera with you to Jacksonville, as I believe some of the attire will not be purchased until shortly before the ball."  Sol says, "I plan to take those who need more time in town around mid-morning. We'll sail in on the boat, and the rest of you can join us in the evening using the carriage." 

Alsoomse comments, "I'm still uncertain about this idea of yours of having most or all of us attend this ball James." He replies, "But necessary, we can't be having the well-to-do expect us to drop our important work to regularly attend social functions. Nor will it do to have people coming to visit us when we are supposedly here, but are actually off globe-trotting. The key will be to alienate the good old Southern folk just enough that they won't want to socialize with us regularly but will still accept our being here." 

Abby shook her head, a bit confused. "Wait. The reason we're going to this ball is to offend local society?" "I can give you some pointers, if you'd like," Roy says with a wink. Abigail replies, "But Roy, I already know how to proposition all the good-looking women. You have something else to teach me?" 

James says, "Jacksonville prides itself on its selective cultured and refined members of society. They are comprised primarily of middle-aged and older members of the upper classes who have chosen to either retire to here, or in many cases to just spend the winter months here in this warmer climate. 

This particular Fraternal Order has politicians, military leaders, judges, artists, giants of literature and commercial leaders. They have been after Luiz and I to join since our arrival in June. Judge Thomas Settle, the previous President, looked like he would do cartwheels when he heard that George Eastman would be arriving. This particular club has rules limiting their membership to males of pure human blood, something that I find highly offensive as does Jerome Kingsley, who owns the Kingsley Plantation.

Curiously, their new President, General Francis Elias Spinner also thinks similarly. He was a New York abolitionist who during the war went to great lengths to allow women to find employment in Government service. At this ball He, Jerome and I plan to 'push the envelope' so to speak, and maybe get the organization to relax some of its more rigid rules.  Either way, I doubt they will be looking for us to become very active in this group going forward, which suits me just fine, as we have far more important things to do. However, we don't want to offend them too much that they want us permanently gone from the County, that would be counterproductive." 

Thomas states, "I imagine I could likely assist in the ... how did you put it? The "pushing" of said envelope," Thomas says. Turning to Roy, he smiles as he continues, "As a matter of fact, I am certain that Huggins and I could be quite helpful in coordinating a bald-faced challenge to their antebellum plantation attitudes about race and class." 

James smiles and says, "Ah, did I forget to mention? Based upon my recommendation and his top-notch credentials my friend the Oxford educated Doctor Thomas Crane of Bermuda has already been accepted as a member. It's just possible that I may have forgotten to mention his race." 

A wide grin splits Thomas' face. "Most excellent, Parker, most excellent indeed. I look forward to the undoubtedly warm welcome I shall receive!" James says, "Well, if Benjamin is willing my thoughts were that we might have you come in along with a very well-dressed Benjamin Trout. We could then introduce the two of you as Doctor Thomas Crane and his servant Benjamin, letting the misconception continue a while longer until an opportune moment presents itself." 

Fish cracks a smile as wide as his face. "What fun!" he says gleefully. "I'm guessing a fancy vest will have one of those little watch pockets tucked high along the ribs, right? Let's have my watch resemble Dr. Crane's watch, only smaller. I'll mimic his affectations when checking the time: he'll look at his watch, then I'll look at my watch; his pinky finger will pop to the side when he does, my pinky will mimic the same gesture."  Then the edge of his grin crooks, "Do I get to taste his drinks first?" Thomas laughs as he shakes his head, "You Americans have the most eccentric sense of humor I believe I have ever encountered in all of my world travels." 

Ruby states, "Oh, I'll definitely want some time in town to shop. Though I believe I brought a dress or two that would do, I think the fashions down here are a little different than in New York. Plus, I just enjoy shopping.  But honestly, I just don't get these people who think they are better than everyone else." 

Luiz returns from having walked the Delroy-Kingsley family back to their house following the meal. As he enters he shakes his head and says, "I have grandchildren the ages of those youngsters. Makes me glad that they're 3,000 miles away from here."   James smiles and says, "You say that now, but I'm sure you miss them. We were just talking about the ball tomorrow. Some of our associates feel they might not be given a warm welcome." 

Luiz says, "Well as far as I am concerned we come as a package deal, if they truly want the world famous authors Pedro Luiz Chernovtz and James A. Parker as well as the successful businessmen George Eastman and Solomon Star, then they will likewise have to accept the other members of our party regardless of race or gender."   Luiz heads into his office, returning with a book about the ancient city of Tanis, Egypt. He fixes himself a glass of lemonade and heads outside to one of the porch benches to read.

 James says that work will resume again in the tunnel. He and several others head upstairs to change and then head back to the tunnel.  During the morning and previous afternoon Alsoomse had worked on the wheelbarrow crew. She now picks up a shovel again. Either somebody has spoken to her or she sensed Nanuet and Thomas's discomfort with her previous digging attire, or lack thereof, because she now has a linen scarf wrapped around her chest while still leaving her arms, shoulders and mid-drift open for easy movement.   Fish is not pleased with the change in attire.

Ruby retired with George to the photography lab while the others returned to digging. There he began to organize, he labeled items and arranged them in drawers and shelves in the order he preferred. Ruby helped him move things around but she let George tell her what to do; she knew he liked to be very precise with his livelihood. Halfway through they stopped and brought lemonades and cookies down to the diggers, then brought themselves a snack back to the lab before they got back to work.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-six, “Two Minute Warning”, September 3rd, 1882, 4:15 P.M.*

Several hours of digging later all but seven of the wheelbarrows are filled. Given more time to work they have been filling them this day full to overflowing on the top, in order to dig further down. The tunnel is now approximately 115 feet deep and by Roy's estimation some 64 feet below the surface.  Those inside the tunnel then hear the sound of a whistle, two long continuous notes. There is then a pause and two more long continuous notes. James loudly exclaims "That's the emergency signal. All stop!"

Ruby and George are in the Photographic Laboratory and hear the whistle sounds, which appears to be coming from the nearby Transportation and Logistics room. Ruby furrowed her brows together. "George, what was that?" She stood up and motioned with her finger to him, whispering, "I think it's in the next room, let's go check it out."  Ruby moved quietly into the hallway then peered into the Transportation room to see what was going on.  Ruby enters the room to see Luiz standing near the tunnel entrance blowing into a whistle. He is holding a small piece of paper in his hand.    She asks, "Luiz, what's wrong? What is going on?" George sighs at the interruption and leaves the photography lab as it, but locks the door as he leaves.

Luiz steps back from the tunnel entrance as a dirty and shirtless James Parker charges out from it, with the other diggers right behind him. Thomas steps away from the digging, sets down his pick, and walks quickly towards the opening of the tunnel, where he has left his tunic and walking staff. He takes a moment to drink some water from the basin, uses his shirt to mop his face of the sweat and the dirt, and then goes to join the others. 

Luiz holds up the note and says, "This just arrived by carrier pidgeon from Alan McKinnon. It reads 'Eleven purposeful and heavily armed men just rode by at a fast gallop. Are they expected? Do you need my assistance?'"   Sol rushes out of the room and slides the side panel to the hidden staircase on the west wall. Rather than heading up the stairs he goes through another panel and into the dining room. He runs to the side window and yells back "I see a cloud of dust approaching the hill. Looks like they are around two minutes out." 

Nanuet finds Maska and tells her "Go girl, go hide but stay close so you can come when I call. Go!" He then finds Alsoomse and goes to her, staying close and waiting for instruction. Alsoomse asks Nanuet "Are you proficient with bow and arrow? The shelves in my office contain various Native American items, including a longbow, shortbow and three quivers of arrows." Nanuet nods with agreement and understanding. "Lead the way." 

Lawrence exclaims, "Damnation! Anyone got an extra gun? All I own is a little popgun. I better get it anyway." He rushes upstairs to get his Derringer.   "I'm not armed," Abby managed between breaths. "I'll be right back." She took off at a sprint for her room where her colt was stored as well as a small pouch filled with spell components, just in case. She barely stopped in the room, rushing right back out to rejoin the others. Roy runs up to his room and grab his gun. He goes to the nearest window and crouches, waiting to pick off anyone who needs it. 

In Alsoomse’s office she and Nanuet retrieve the quivers and arrows. While in the room she casts a quick spell over both herself and Nanuet, causing a circle of light to travel from head to toe, cleaning their bodies and clothing of dirt in the process.   She also grabs a leather basket with berries, consuming a handful and telling Nanuet to do the same. As he eats the dried fruit he immediately feels the fatigue exit his body and is revitalized again. As they return to the hallway she offers a handful of the berries to any of the other diggers who are still around.   Abby followed Alsoome's example and used a spell to clean herself up, then accepted the offer of the berries. The digging was harder on her than she liked to admit. Fish grabs and ingests a handful as he heads by.

Thomas states, "If they have come here to do harm, which seems likely, they probably think they will have the element of surprise, so it might be worthwhile to find concealed positions along the incoming path, and wait for them to approach, and then catch them unawares from several sides. They will probably send men around the back, so it might be worthwhile to have someone waiting there for them as well.  Where do you need me, Parker?" 

James points out that with Thomas's darker skin tone and covered in dirt he could blend in rather well by one of the archeological dig dirt mounds, suggesting the one closest to the front porch (around 80 feet northwest of the porch corner). Thomas nods, and will head over to the mound to wait for the horsemen Fish follows Dr. Crane, saying grimly, "I hide well, and none of us should be alone!" On his way up from the tunnel, he retrieves his shirt and leather vest (which conceal his throwing daggers).

Being the non trusting sort, Ruby almost always had her pistol hidden and on her; strapped to her upper thigh. Today was no different. A few thoughts quickly ran through her mind.  "Luiz, I have an idea." She quickly cast a spell and disappeared, making herself invisible. "I will try to detect who they are what they are planning to do. I'm not sure I will be successful but I will try. I will be outside and if there is imminent danger I will let someone know. George you stay out of trouble!"   She pinched George's rear end as she moved past him invisibly then made her way outside the house, positioning herself in the direction the intruders were approaching. She retrieved her gun from it's hiding place and readied to cast her detect thoughts spell when the group was closer, but not close enough to hear her. 

George heads up stairs as Ruby heads out, grabbing his revolver and heading out onto the balcony in the front, to have a better view of what is going on.   James and Mina come down from upstairs. In the two minutes he has totally cleaned up from the digging and is in new clothes. A Colt Peacemaker revolver is in the holster on his belt and he has pinned on his Deputy Sheriff badge

As the riders crest the top of the hill they slow to a canter and then to a trot. There are a total of nine adult males. Their horses look to be in excellent shape, with western-style saddles and a pair of full saddlebags on each mount. A rifle, shotgun, or both are sticking out from the rifle holsters on the saddles.  Seven of the men are attired in standard western attire of cowboy hats, leather coats, leather vests, denim pants, leather chaps, sturdy work boots, and leather belts with gun holsters with revolvers. All but one of these seven look to be in their late teens or early twenties, the other being middle-aged. The other two men are both middle-aged, one attired in a dark suit, the other in an old Confederate army uniform. The man in the suit is clean shaven, the others all with beards and mustaches. 

Ruby casts her spell when the riders are within 60 feet, then she continues to concentrate on their thoughts, it's especially helpful that they stop within 20 feet of the house.   They come to a halt twenty-feet before the front steps. None of the men draw their weapons but most now rest with one hand positioned either to their side near their revolvers or against the saddle near the long-arms. The man with the suit appears to be the leader of the group as he rides up closer to the front steps.   

Ruby focuses upon the leader, who is closest to her. She is unable to detect anything at all from him. Historically, when that had occurred the individual was either a strong-willed person whose thoughts would always be private or a wizard that had been trained how to shield his thoughts. Looking at the determination on this man's face she concludes that either or both may be the case.   

Focusing further out on the group of eight beyond him she is immediately overwhelmed by a wave of strong emotions, which vary from excitement to dread. She senses that most wish to be here even though many fear that they will soon be dead. She begins to detect individual emotions, vengeance being the strongest. Other individual stray thoughts that begin to be detected are "Texas pride", "Pa would be proud of me" and that "Justice will be served".  Texas pride? she thinks, wondering just what this group is after. She continued to concentrate but otherwise waited for James or someone to come out and ask this group just what they wanted. She readied to cast sleep in case they started advancing further on the house. 

As she continued to concentrate a sudden loud thought came to her mind, loud because it was repeated by more than one of the intruders.  Hardin.  She quickly looked around the group for his location. This was not going to end well. But if she could find him perhaps a gun fight could be avoided.

James instructs Mina to watch from the window as he steps out onto the porch.   "What can I do for you?" he asks.   The spokesman and leader says, "We want John Wesley Hardin and James Parker."   "I'm Deputy Sheriff James Parker, and you are trespassing. What business do you have with Mr. Hardin?"  The suited spokesman says, “Hardin killed my brother.” “And my Pa,” one of the younger men interjects. 

The man in the suit then says, “Hardin killed kin of every one of us. He was sentenced to twenty-five years in Prison for killing my brother Charlie. Shoulda been hanged, but I was okay with the twenty-five years as he probably wouldn’t have lived that long. I hadn’t counted on some no-account Yankee like you bribing the Acting Governor to pardon him, Mister Parker. Governor Roberts would never have done that.”   

James replies, “Governor Roberts resigned to teach Law at the new University. Governor Brockton was duly appointed and was within his right to grant pardons as he saw fit. But your accusation lacks evidence, no money ever passed between myself and Governor Brockton.”    The man in the suit laughs and says, “No, of course not, you’re too slimy for something that direct. The bribe was for you to go and build him a new school and new library in his home town of Bryan, Texas. All of his relatives now work at those places for high priced salaries.”

James replies, “Is that is the extent of your bribery charge? It lacks credibility Sir. If you do some further research you will find that I have been building schools, libraries and hospitals throughout communities in Texas for over thirty years, a period longer than Mr. Hardin has even been alive. Each of those buildings, including those in Bryan, have been named in honor of a dear family friend Andrew Dawson, who died as one of the defenders of the Alamo. 

Regarding the buildings, I’ve only paid for the initial construction and start-up materials. All hiring decisions and ongoing salaries are the responsibility of the local communities who maintain and run the buildings, and I have no part in that. However, it doesn’t surprise me that Governor Brockton's family have chosen to work at those establishments. His life has been on of exemplary and dedicated public service, so his family members would be inspired by his example and also choose to serve the public. 

So, please, I invite you to bring me up on charges of bribery based solely on that evidence. Have a judge set a trial date, I promise that I will be there. But don’t be surprised if a jury finds that a philanthropist establishing schools, libraries and hospitals in poor communities is seen as a good thing. I imagine that most Texas juries would also think favorably of honoring those who died at the Alamo.” 

The older of the cowboys says, “There ain’t gonna be no jury trial back in Texas. We’re gonna discuss this with you among ourselves in private. You two come along if you don’t want to see any of these teachers and students getting themselves in the way.”    James replies, “More a case of you not wanting any direct witnesses to what you have in mind. Mister Hardin and I are both going nowhere and you men are trespassing on private property. I will give you five minutes to get off the Timucuan Conservancy land before I have you all arrested.” 

Ruby held her actions, continuing to concentrate on the thoughts with the hope she would have a warning before violence occurred. She prepared to cast sleep as necessary if shooting started. The overwhelming number of thoughts are a combination of wanting to kill Hardin, wanting to kill Parker, and fear of their own deaths. Ruby does detect thoughts from two different men that indicate that the men assume Hardin and Parker to be the only threats, that everybody else present are defenseless teachers and students. 

Nanuet stood in the hallway with Alsoomse and Abby, the bow in his hands. He ran through options in his mind and surprisingly came up with a few ideas, should it come to a fight he could impede the horses and men with a soften earth spell, or perhaps obscuring mist would be a better option, preventing the men from seeing potential targets. Should the fighting make it's way into the house sanctuary was a good option. He tightened his grip on the bow as he listened to the threats and accusations fly. 

Lawrence come rushing down the stairs after finding his gun. He has just enough time to duck around the corner of the house before the riders get close enough. He tries to eavesdrop on the leader as he talks to James. He doesn't like the odds in a fire-fight, but he keeps his hand on the Derringer in his pocket. Lawrence and Nanuet each manage to hear the entire conversation between James and the man in the suit.

Fish whispers to Thomas, "MacKinnon's note identified eleven men. There's only nine up there near the porch!" Remaining hidden, he begins to scope the environs for the remaining two men. Looking around from his and Thomas's vantage point by the dirt mound he does not see anybody else. "Well, crap on a cracker!" thinks Fish to himself, "where are those other two mooks?" He whispers his intentions to Dr. Crane. Thomas whispers "Be careful -- they have done exactly what I thought they'd do. I do not believe we have much time before this turns to fisticuffs and bullets." Fish replies quietly before moving off, "Fists I can handle. I duck real good!" he says, smiling grimly, "but I'm not too fond of bullets!"

Abby casts a Detect Magic spell and then peeked out the window. These men didn't seem the type to use magic, but the only way to be sure was to look.  The spell actually reveals magic on four of the nine men. The spokesman in the suit has a magical ring on his finger and the barrel of his revolver glows, indicating magical ammunition. The cowboy who had spoken and identified himself as Charlie Webb's son also appears to have magical ammunition in the barrels of both his revolver and rifle. One other cowboy has a magical rope coiled up and hooked to the side of his saddle. Lastly, the older man in the Confederate uniform glows in such a way that his entire body appears to be covered by some sort of magical spell, as well as magical horseshoes on that man's mount. 

During the first minute following James's ultimatum none of the mounted men make any attempt to move. James comments, "Several of us are Duval County Deputies, don't think for one minute that I won't arrest you."   The man in the confederate uniform says, "What is that? A joke? Charlie Webb was a Deputy Sheriff and Hardin shot him down in cold blood. And you, you stinking Yankee, think you can buy your away around whatever you want. Neither of you have any respect for the law, so don't go trying to hide behind it now that you're cornered." 

George is standing on the balcony above and listens to the conversations. He stands there, pushes up his spectacles and crosses his arms.   He exclaims, "So you men seek to circumvent the legal system? You did not approve of the lawfully rendered decision, so you decide to take the law into your own hands, is that it? Niether Texas nor Florida is under territorial law, it operates under the United States Constitution gentlemen. So you seek an eye for an eye as Hamurabi would have had it. Well doesn't that put you no better than Deputy Hardin? Would your thirst for revenge cause you to commit crimes? You would seek to become charged with the same crimes as he was. Crimes I might add he was convicted for and served his due time. It would seem to me gentlemen that your best avenue of retribution would be to seek an injunction to overturn his parole. 

Because at this point, you will not get your private meeting, and more so you have now made threats in front of many many witnesses. And should something happen to Deputy Hardin or Deputy Parker you will be brought up on charges. And the local law enforcement here does not look kindly upon out of state men seeking extra-judicial remedies. I would suggest that you find some other way to exact your revenge, the days of the cowboy west where a man takes the law into his own hands is well past us. Best at this point you look to a court to rectify this situation."

George's words appear to have some effect on a few of the younger men who look to and from one another with some hesitancy. Ruby detects uncertainty in their thoughts. The man in the Confederate uniform then looks up and says "Fancy talk Professor, but this doesn't concern you. Head back inside and you won't have to worry about getting hurt."

The men looking up at George provides the distraction Fish was looking for as he begins to duck and scoot around the perimeter at half-speed, doing his best to remain hidden while looking for these missing mercenaries. The human eye is drawn to movement, and photographer George Eastman's eyesight is actually above average [20/10 vision]. From the porch roof balcony two floors above the ground floor he now spots two separate things. The first is Benjaimin Trout moving away from the mound where he and Thomas had been hiding, staying low, and not being seen by the nine men on horseback that are looking in the opposite direction. 

The second movement is from nearly 200 yards away, near the far end of the southwestern edge of the plateau, which is around ten feet higher than the plateau ground around it. He sees a rifle barrel move and track Benjamin. Looking closer at that area, George spots a second rifle barrel, this one trained towards the porch, and he presumes the shooter is waiting for Hardin to make his appearance on the porch. He does not see either shooter, but notices the hill has two bumps behind each rifle, and concludes that each man is probably lying down under a blanket the exact same color as the bare dirt. 

George puts his hand in front of his mouth as he silently mouths a Magical Message while pointing with his other hand to both Fish and Parker. The message states “On a mound far end of the southeastern edge of the plateau there are two hidden snipers with rifles waiting to shoot Fish and at the porch, be cautious."  Back on the porch, James nods in George’s direction.   "Ack!" thinks Fish, affording himself a quick glance in the direction of the mooks, "so that's where those rat bastards are!"   He throws himself prone behind the first clump of dirt or shallow dip in the turf with the intent of wriggling his way to the complete cover provided by the tool shed.

James tells the armed men "Do not think that I am bluffing." The spokesman says, "Right, a businessman against the nine of us?" James says, "I am more than a businessman, I am a graduate of the United States Naval Academy and proudly served in our Nation's military during a conflict well before this was ever a divided nation."   Inside the house Mina lets out an explicative and says, "He did that on purpose. He's trying to make himself out to be more of a threat and their target rather than us, James don't be a martyr." 

Thomas continues to listen to the conversation twixt Parker and the horseman, sensing that violence was unavoidable and imminent. The unwavering intent in the words of the armed men seeking Hardin, with two others obviously out in some kind of flanking or surprise action, made him extremely uneasy ... Thomas knew that his friends, old and new, were a skilled and able group that was probably quite capable of handling the menace posed by these gunmen. Still, if nothing else, his adventures and training taught him that one could never predict with any certainty how a battle might turn out, and that a potentially poorly planned venture always fell apart whenever the unexpected happened.

Steeling himself with a deep breath, Thomas decided it was time for him to be the unexpected.  He stood up from the mound, loudly whistling an old Southern tune he remembered from his undercover slave days, and walked up and over the mound towards the road and the horsemen.  "LAWDY, MR. PARKER!," Thomas nearly yelled at the top of his deep, booming voice, using the Old South Ogrish dialect of English he affected so well as a slave, "OL' TOM MUST BE GETTING EVEN MO' DEAF, CUZ I DIDN'T HEAR Y'ALL'S COMPANY COME UP FOR DINNER." 

Dirt-stained and grinning from ear-to-ear, Thomas ambled towards the horsemen, feigning a limp while leaning slightly on his staff. "I'S FINISHED WITH ALL THIS HEAH DIRTPILE FO' MIZ PARKER'S HERBS GARDEN LIKE Y'ALL'S ASKED ... I RECKON'S I CAN GO ON INTO THE KITCHEN AND HELPS MIZ BESSIE WITH THE MEAL, IF DESE GEN'MENS BE STAYIN' WIF US."

Thomas kept walking towards the men without stopping, still grinning and nodding, basically ignoring anything they said with a "I'S SORRY BUT I'S JUST ABOUT NEAR DEAF AND HALF-BLIND, SO Y'ALL GONNA HAVE TO SPEAK UP!" or a "MY LAWDS, DEM'S IS SOME BYOOT'FUL HORSES Y'ALL'S GOT THERE... I'S PRETTY SURE WE GOTS 'NUFF ROOM IN DE STABLES FOR ALL Y'ALL'S!"

Abby moved away from the window so she'd be out of sight of anyone outside, cast a message spell and pointed outside at Thomas so he could hear as well. Then she turned to Nanuet and Alsoome and said, "The leader and Webb's son have magic on their weapons. The confederate has some magic all over his whole body and something on the horse's shoes. The cowboy with the coiled rope has magic on that rope." Nanuet nods his acknowledgment then looks out the window, trying to match the men to the description Abby had just given. He waits anxiously for something to happen.

As Thomas shuffles EVEN closer to the men, making a beeline for the leader, he says "MY LAWDS, I CAN ALMOS' HEAR MIZ ABBY'S VOICE IN MAH DUM OL' HED RIGHT NOW, ALREDDY YELLIN' AT ME NOT TO TRACK DIRT ALL OVAH HER CLEAN FLO'S" 

Hardin sighs heavily and let the barely opened curtain fluttered shut from where he has been watching the proceedings. He steps to the bureau and opens his valise.  A minute later, he is purposefully stepping down the stairs, marking the shadows, angles and potential fields of fire. He whistles softly so as not to startle Mina too much and places the valise on a nearby divan.  "Ms. 'Mina, if anyone should need a firearm, there are several spares in this bag."

As he moves towards the direction of the door, she notices a brace of heavy Colts belted in a cross-draw harness at his waist. He slides forward, but stays in the shadow of the door...where he can see out but remain concealed.  His crooked smile quirks as he fishes the badge out of his vest pocket and pins it on. He whispers again... "James, I'm here. I have no intention of swinging...but I also don't want any of you getting hurt on my account. I have recognized several of these boys - Charlie Webb's kin - and I don't think they will listen to reason.  If they slap leather..."  His voice trails off menacingly. 

James takes a few steps back towards the doorway and softly states, "Don't blame yourself, them being here now seems to be more my doing than yours John."   The suited man states, "Don't you go running away Parker. It doesn't have to be this way. You and Hardin come with us and all the innocent folks here will be safe, we have no quarrel with them."    James then says softly to those inside, "Stay close John, the rest of you should probably go into Luiz's office, that's our first floor safe room." Luiz explains, "Yes, the windows, door and walls of that room are resistant to both bullets and magic. We wanted to ensure that I could operate free of interruption."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-seven, “In for a Penny, In for a Pound”, September 3rd, 1882, 4:20 P.M.*

Up on the balcony, George notes that once Benajamin found cover behind the tool shed the sniper continued to train his rifle on it for another minute, then shifted his focus back to the front porch. Fish is now inside the shed, and immediately looks for something -- anything! -- that he might slop together to create a distraction.  His thoughts run through the options - Can he set a fire, the more smoke, the better? Can he roll something large and noisy out the door? Is there a cranky chicken he could set loose?   

Ruby's spell ceases, the final detected thought being from the cowboy with the magical rope, who plans to lasso and hog tie Hardin as soon as he shows his face. Nanuet turns to the others standing nearby, he speaks quietly and calmly. "Has anyone seen Ruby? If anyone would start trouble right now it would be her."   Ruby ran though all the enemies thoughts in her own mind quickly. Realizing that they were not going to end this peacefully... she reacted. She stayed in place crouched behind the porch swing, making sure her gun was in her hand and readied. Then some arcane words very lightly came from her mouth, barely heard by James and perhaps the others on the porch. Ruby begins to cast a Sleep on the group of people hoping to take some of them out before we start. 

Solomon Star is standing just around the northeast corner of the house, having exited the building out a window of his Treasurer’s Office after gathering his firearms and props. He has a Colt Thunderer revolver on his belt and a Remington double-barrel shotgun is in his hands, although the real weapons that he plans to use are his brains and his ability to duplicate accents. With the deputy badge pinned to his chest and atop his head a Confederate military cap with the insignia of a Corporal he walks out into open. 

As he walks he is carrying across one arm the shotgun with the stock opened up, with two shotgun shells in his opposite hand which he places into the shotgun as he walks. He exclaims in his best imitation of a Birmingham Alabama accent. “What in tarnation is all this commotion? Who in Hades are all you boys?”   Apparently confused by this new arrival, the man in the suit asks “Who are you?”. Sol continues forward with a stride of confidence while finishing loading the shotgun as he speaks, but keeping the twin gun barrels still open. He states, “I’m Deputy Sheriff Solomon, senior lawman in these parts, an’ I asked y’all some questions that I want answered.”

The older man in the Confederate uniform says “We’re from Texas. We have unfinished business with John Wesley Hardin. He killed our kin.” James Parker looks towards Sol and says, “They want to take me too Sheriff. They’re trespassing and I gave them five minutes to leave the Timucuan Conservancy property. That five minutes is now up.”   Sol’s face then turns beet red and he angrily yells at James and says, “Ain’t yer call, I’m in charge here. Damn it Parker, I told ya that boy’d bring nothin’ but trouble! It’s high time we got rid of him, he ain’t welcome here no more.” Sol turns back to the man in the suit and says, “Parker is my responsibility, he’s stayin’ put, but if y’all want Hardin you’re welcome to have’em.” 

Sol closes up the shotgun but keeps it pointing down at the ground as he turns his head towards Thomas. He then gestures towards the corral and barn 250 feet away at the southeastern edge of the plateau and asks Thomas, “Toby, is Hardin still over in the barn reshooing that tan stallion of his?”  Before 'Toby' can respond two of the mounted cowboys fall asleep and slump over on their saddles. "What in Hades?" the cowboy with the rope exclaims.

Inside, Nanuet says, "Yeah, I bet that was Ruby who put them to sleep. I guess we're in this now.”  He starts a chant and points to the area at the horses feet, to turn the ground soft and muddy.   He plans the mud to be a foot-and-and-half deep.   Those outside are then interrupted by a crashing sound from the toolshed, following by a metal rolling sound from the same building which sounds somewhat like thunder. This is followed by the sound of breaking glass as a flaming bicycle tire goes crashing through and flying out of the shed window. 

Spurred on by the two horsemen falling asleep, and the crashing of the flaming bicycle tire, and thinking to himself “In for a penny, in for a pound", Thomas now whirls into action, springing forward to engage the lasso-bearing cowboy with a full-fledged flurry of blows with his staff, intending to knocking him both senseless and off his horse. The man falls from the horse, stunned with such a force that he is barely conscious as he leaves the saddle, with the fall to the ground finishing the job. The horse begins to move to the side in reaction to the sudden movement of the large man beside it.

Ruby stays in her position then casts a second sleep spell, hoping to take out another couple of horsemen.  Mina runs to where the pigeons are and sends a message that she had been writing out back to Alan MacKinnon for help, which reads  "No, they are not expected and they are looking for trouble in regard to James and Mr. Hardin. Please send help as soon as you can." 

Absent his 'accessories', Fish figures it's highly unlikely he'll inflict any incapacitating strikes himself, so he plans on pressing the distraction -- any of the mooks that target him is one less mook targeting his friends.  His first inclination is to toss something that might startle the horses: a tin can full of nails, or a garbage can lid. If there's no obvious candidate, he grabs a handful of bolts or garden shears or whatever-is-on-hand in the shed, and begins chucking them out the broken window at the mooks. He's not particularly concerned with hitting anyone so much as creating a fuss, so he elects to fight defensively. He uses partial cover and concealment to whatever advantage available him.

As gardening tools go flying from the shed one of the cowboys draws his gun and takes two shots in that direction. The cowboy is then stopped by the older man in the Confederate uniform who yells, "Stop shooting you idiot! They're just trying to cover Hardin's escape from the barn! Foster, Danny, with me!" He then pulls his horse away turning to ride towards the distant barn. Two cowboys follow his lead, specifically the one who had identified himself as Charlie Webb's son another who pulls out a coiled rope.  

On the balcony, George notices one of the two distant snipers redirects his aim back in the direction of the shed while the second continues to aim towards the front doorway of the porch.  Nanuet’s Elvan chant catches the attention of the enemy group's leader in the suit. The man reacts by keeping his back towards his men as he begins a subtle movement of his own hands as he softly mutters an incantation. Ruby and Nanuet both manage to compete their spells by the time that the area around the front porch and lobby room suddenly reverting into a zone of complete silence. This temporarily prevents any further spells and/or all communication from and between Abigail, Alsoomse, James, John, Luiz, Mina, Nanuet and Ruby.

The cowboy who had taken the shots at the shed falls asleep and slumps over in his saddle, dropping his Colt Peacemaker in the process. As the gun hits the ground it goes off, the bullet striking the rear flank of the horse ridden by the man in the suit, which charges forward towards the porch and starts to rear up. The man grabs the reins and tries to steady his animal.

With the distraction going on Lawrence tries to sneak up on the closest gunman, drawing his derringer on the man and demanding that he surrender.  The man is startled and since he still hasn't drawn his gun he raises his hands to surrender. The man's horse then begins to sink as the ground beneath turns to mud. Since Lawrence has moved up directly beside that he too begins to sink in the mud. Seeing Cantrell's predicament, Fish immediately secures some rope from the shed.

The three cowboys starting to ride southeast towards the barn manage to barely exit the area just as the dirt transforms to mud. The leader's forward movement also brings him outside of the zone. But the remaining five horses and riders are caught up, with the two who had been dismounted and lying on the ground sinking out of sight. The five horses caught in the mud begin to panic at attempt to escape, which just causes them to sink faster. Two of these horses are now rider-less, two others have riders that are still asleep, and the other is the man who had just surrendered to Lawrence. 

George sighs at the resulting chaos that has erupted. He looks around gauging everyone's actions as the scene unfold under him.  He gets a wry smile and casts a little spell, well above the silence under him. George sends another message, this time to the two snipers, the message being: "Hey cowboys, you two stick out like a sore thumb on that plateau. We have eight rifles pointed at your heads, so if you were smart you would skeedattle while your hide was still intact"  

One man remains still, his rifle still centered on the porch. His companion sets down his rifle and lifts up a pair of binoculars, now scanning the upper floors of the house for these supposed riflemen. His face is now partially exposed but at this distance all George can make out is a thin mustache, short beard and receding hairline. When George gauges the man is looking at him he waves to the man and points to the roof. 

With the new silence going on, Abby doesn't try to cast anymore spells. Instead she finds herself a spot by a window and pulls her Colt. No bullets have been fired yet at them, and she doesn't plan to fire the first, just to be ready if this gets that far.   Nanuet's well crafted spell had left an island of solid dirt rather than mud remaining immediately beneath Thomas's feet, although the mud around on all sides now prevents him from being able to move away from that spot.  Alsoomse realizes that magic has been used to silence them. She determines the location of the spell and then attempt to dispel the silence. Moving into James and Mina's office, she casts a Dispel that causes the Silence to cease. 

Thomas manages to make an astounding fourteen foot leap which lands him clear of the mud. The five horses continue to struggle in the mud, one stepping on and breaking the arm of the sleeping man who had sunk into the muck. This is actually fortunate for the man, as the injury causes him to wake up and therefore not drown. Lawrence glances at his feet. He sighs, "If that doesn't beat all." 

Lawrence tries to step out of the mud, ignoring his erstwhile prisoner. Fish loops an end of the rope through a heavy nut or iron washer, ties a knot, and tosses it toward Lawrence through the shed window, crying out, "Catch hold!" Lawrence reaches for the rope. "What's happening? A sinkhole?" Fish braces himself with a foot against the wall and haul him out.

The other three cowboys continue to ride onward in the direction of the barn.   The enemy leader manages to jump from his unruly horse, landing with a degree of grace on the porch fifteen feet to the east of where James is standing. Grasping his staff, Thomas somersaults toward the porch.   The man in the suit jumps back, the staff just brushing briefly against his chest.  Nanuet casts hold person on the man who jumped onto the porch. The man continues to move rather than becoming held. 

Once Roy sees the doin's a-happening in front of the porch, he beats feet downstairs and out onto the porch, gun in hand. When he sees the leader land on the porch, Roy puts himself between James and the enemy, gun outstretched. "I suggest you leave now, sir, before things get worse for you and your men." The man steps further back, nearing the northeast edge which is railed on both sides. He speaks to neither Thomas or Roy but instead turns his head towards Sol and says, "Sheriff Solomon, call your boys off, all I want is to accept your offer of Hardin and then go."   Roy exclaims, "Over your dead body, do you get Hardin."

Fish is able to help pull Lawrence out. The horses cease sinking when they are around eighteen-inches deep. Feeling solid ground again they stop their panic. The muck covered man with the broken arm crawls to the edge of the mud and then collapses unconscious on the solid dirt. .   The other three men continue to ride to the southeast, now closing in on the barn.

Alsoomse casts an entangle in the direction of the remaining horsemen in the mud, attempting to place the spell in a way to keep her allies out of the effect.  With the plateau having been cleared of all vegetation, there is very little remaining to actually entangle, with only the only thing entangling the five horses being some remaining tree roots below the surface that make their way through the mud. These branches intertwine upward, further pinning the two sleeping men to their mounts. 

Breathing heavily, Lawrence climbs out of the mud and says, "Much obliged, Fish." He sits on the ground and draws the derringer again. Fish pokes his head just above the windowsill. "Lawrence! These mooks have a coupla snipers 200 yards out. Any suggestions?" he asks, audibly distressed.

Solomon raises his Remington as he surveys the carnage around him, threading his finger ahead the trigger. He speaks in a tone that is half-drawl, half-growl, "I'm a man of my word, gov'nuh, but I'm a lawman too." He draws the shotgun to his own chest, audibly clinking its steel barrel against the badge. Through gritted teeth, he says, "You're welcome to Hardin, soon as you produce a warrant for his arrest or a legal order for his extradition. I'll be happy to be rid of that filthy Texan, either when you haul him away in leg irons or I chase his murderin' hide outta my county myself."

He looks across the yard, with the turf churned up and acrid smoke still curling from the tire that Ben tossed burning from the shed. Though no longer in a panic, the horses are still panting heavily and frothing at the mouth.  "A man's house is his castle, guv'nuh, and your men just took a crap in the courtyard. I've been very patient. Be civilized, now, and leave."

The suited man's gun is still holstered and he makes no attempt to move his hand towards it. He says, "We're not going anywhere until after my boys see who is hiding in the barn."  At the barn, the man with the rope stays mounted and ties one end of the rope to the front of his western saddle. He moves his horse to the front of the barn doors, holding his lasso in his hand. The other two dismount and draw their revolvers. The younger cowboy moves around to the door by the rear side of the building while the man in the Confederate uniform moves to open the front barn doors. 

Roy cocks his gun and steadies it at the man. "Wrong. You will call your men, now, to ride their horses away from here and to never bother us again. Do. You. Understand?" "That's mighty un-neighborly of you, guv'nah," says Solomon. "I'll give you a count of ten to reconsider -- then you'll force me to take you into my custody."  James warns Solomon, "Sheriff, you should know that this man has two snipers on yonder hill with rifles trained on us."
Solomon squints and his face sets like flint. He bellows, "Guv'nah, should your men fire on these citizens, I give everyone here release to put you down."

The man says, "Those guys are just hired help, they don't have a personal stake in this like the rest of us. You are in no danger from them, they have orders not to shoot any people. They're just here to take out Hardin's horse if he tries to make a break away." James barks, "I trust nothing you say! You've trespassed on AGELESS corporation property. You've been asked to leave, and you refuse. You've threatened both me and my guests. Why do your snipers train their rifles on the porch, if it's Hardin's escape by horseback that they aim to prevent? Extract your men and leave."

The conversation is then interrupted as the man on the horse who Lawrence had previously approached yells out "Horace!" He had been staring at his unconscious companion who Thomas had knocked from the horse and into the mud. The unconscious man landed on his back and partially sunk, but his face remained floating above the surface. A vine now entangles the man's neck and face and pulls him fully beneath the mud, the man's mouth filling with muck as he sinks from sight.

The man who yelled leaps from his horse in the direction of his friend, landing with a splash five feet away. He starts to move towards where the man sunk.  The man in the suit replies, "Your ogre caused that Sheriff. You're so concerned about the law, if my man dies I want that buck charged with murder." James shouts, "Benjamin! Lawrence! Aid those men!" "What do you say we start earning our keep, Lawrence?" says Fish as he exits the shed, carrying his rope (and hoping that he doesn't get sniped!).

James then turns to the man in the suit and says loudly enough for all to hear, "I suspect that you'll join them, no? Help save your man -- or will you stand there and watch him drown?"  

Ruby moved out from behind the chair she had been behind, now visible. She took a few steps toward James, her hands behind her back, concealing her gun. For now she said nothing; but was ready to act quickly if necessary.  Mina returned from sending her message but before she stepped outside she cast True Strike upon herself and readied her gun. She wasn't going to let anyway waltz in and take her love from her. She found a spot where she could see the man on the steps and put him in her sight. 

Hardin - Growing tired of waiting - steps out onto the porch and out of the zone of silence. His voice thunders...
"Henry Webb!"   His hands seem to hang easily by his side, but he is drops into a slight crouch, his eyes narrowed dangerously.  He slowly reaches a finger up to tap the piece of tin on his chest.  "You heard Mr. Parker...you are trespassing and well past the generous deadline you were given. First, I hear the crack of one of those Winchesters and I am going for you. Second, I ain't going no where with you...not alive...anyway."

Hardin freezes and his eyes glitter darkly.  "Make your move..."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-eight, “ I don't want any bloodshed here...", September 3rd, 1882, 4:30 P.M.*

Webb turns his head away from Hardin and looks towards his men......Alvin is sloshing in the mud, having just reached where Horace sank......Murphy and O'Brien are both soundly sleeping in their saddles.....David is lying on the ground, covered in mud, unconscious and with a broken arm......and the other three are still inside the barn looking for Hardin there. 

So he was alone, and realizes the slim chance of his survival taking on Hardin one-on-one. He then looks again at loaded shotgun that Solomon has pointed towards him and the revolver in the hand of the little gnome, and concludes that neither of those men would even allow a one-on-one fight between only him and Hardin. So he lets out a sigh and says, "Fine, we'll leave. But this isn't over between us Hardin." 

At Webb's pronouncement, Hardin's demeanor instantly changes and most of the tension drops away from his rigid frame. The ghost of his crooked smile crease his face. "I am glad to hear that first part, Henry, 'cause I don't want anyone getting hurt..." he steals a quick glance at the man getting pulled out of the mud, "...really hurt...tonight."
He steps closer to Webb, stopping right before him. His voice lowers and softens and he looks the angry brother of the man he killed straight in the eyes.

"As for the second part, I am mighty sorry to hear that. There hasn't been a day that's gone by over the last five years that I haven't deeply regretted what happened to Charlie. You may not buy this...but I came out of prison a changed man and I mean to walk the straight path. I don't want the blood of you, your kin or any of your hired gun hands on my head. In fact, if I never have to shoot another man in anger again, that's fine by me..."

His voice trails off for a moment, then he continues with earnest force. "But now I know that you are after me and plan to do me harm, which presents a most touchy dilemma. Sure as the stars are up in the night sky, I don't want to kill you...but if I see you in these parts...especially with a posse...I will assume the worst. So where does that leave us? I don't expect we will part tonight as friends, but I would hate to have to shoot you on sight if our paths cross again." Hardin stops and cocks his head for a moment and then his hand flashes, dipping to his belt and pulling one of the heavy colts, which he flips around and offers to Webb butt first. His lock onto the other man's eyes. "So what's it gonna be..." 

Back in the mud, Fish tosses Alvin one end of the rope, "Tie this under his arms, ya' varmint!" Lawrence grabs hold of the near end of the rope and gets ready to pull the man out. Henry Webb looks to the side, seeing that Alvin, with the assistance of the two men who James ordered to help, are getting Horace out of the mud. Alvin looks up and says, "He ain't breathing Mr. Webb." 

Henry turns back to Hardin and says, "Excuse me, I have men to help." He quickly walks down the stairs and on the dry ground around the muddy area. He gestures to have them set Horace down beside his the man with the broken arm. Webb removes his suit jacket, taking out a statue from an inside pocket. It is around ten-inches long, three inches wide and an inch deep. It looks to be made of either a dark stone or petrified wood, carved with indentations resembling a person with an oversized head. Webb leans Horace onto his side, kneeling behind him, and placing his left hand over Horace's chest. He then holds the statue up high in his right hand and calls out loudly "Hear me Itzamna". 

He then begins an incantation. Those present who know the Elvish language can make out an occasional word, although most of the language is unknown. He then calls out the name "Tezcatlipoca" as the statue begins to glow, first an amber-yellow and then shifting to a bright orange. Those watching need to avert the eyes somewhat from the brightness. Inside the building lobby Alsoomse says loud enough for those nearby "Those are wood elvan deities of South America. Tezcatlipoca is the son god, the holy symbol draws the power and color from the sun itself. Itzamna is his offspring, the god of medicine. The incantation is in an ancient tongue of the wood elves." 

Webb's left hand begins to glow as the orange color flows into the chest of the man beside him. A minute passes, then a second. Water and mud then pour from the man's mouth and he then coughs. Webb keeps his hand a short while longer as the man regains consciousness as the golden aura around his chest begins to fade. Web then turns, his left hand still glowing orange, and places his hand over the broken arm of the other man. The orange color flows once more, running up the man's arm. Another minute passes and that man too begins to gain consciousness as Webb releases him. Henry Web then stands and says in English "Thank you for your blessing ancient ones, I am again in your debt." Web himself now looks exhausted but one final burst of light shoots out from the raised statue and flows down over the man, which has the effect of revitalizing him. 

While this has been going on the three men at the barn have apparently completed their search and are now riding back. When they are within 100 feet of the porch the man in the Confederate uniform yells out to Webb, "Henry, Hardin ain't there, no tan stallion either. The river's north and them Pinkertons were watchin' west and south, so he musta ridden east. If we hurry we...." 

The Confederate then stops abruptly, having now spotted Hardin standing on the porch. His two companions also now notice Hardin as well, but continue riding forward. The Confederate and cowboy with the lasso both look unsure of what do next, but the man who had identified himself earlier as Charlie Webb's son immediately reaches down to draw his revolver. Inside, Abby says quietly to anyone who can hear her, "Pinkertons? If these men have more people to back them up, we could be in serious trouble." 

Feeling foolish, heroic, or sporting a death wish, Fish rushes the leading men with arms raised. "Holster that cannon, you doofus!" he shouts at the Webb boy, "You'll get us all killed with that foolishness!" Hardin, flips the Colt back around and holsters it as soon as Henry starts moving away. He watches with fascination as the magic display takes effect. Fish's shout snaps him back and he takes in the on-rushing trouble in the space of a breath. He drops into crouch, turns is body toward the on-rushing rider to present the smallest silhouette possible and prepares. "Don't do it, boy..." he whispers to himself.

Every fiber of Hardin’s being screams to draw and fire, but he waits...and offers a silent prayer that the boy's aim is worse than his judgement. Raising his voice he calls out to Henry. "Please call him off, Henry, I don't want any bloodshed here..." Nanuet moves out to the porch and casts a Sanctuary spell on Hardin. "I hope this isn't too late" he says as he makes his move. 

The young man rides forward as he draws his revolver. Henry Webb yells to "Stop, don't shoot," but his nephew either doesn't hear him or chooses to ignore the older man. The man in the Confederate uniform and the other cowboy do remain still in response to Webb's command. The man takes a shot in Hardin's direction. It misses by a good four feet, striking one of the round porch pillars. This is good for everyone, as a six-inch diameter section of the wooden pillar explodes inward where the bullet strikes, showering splinter down near Ruby. It was clearly far more explosive force than a normal bullet and would certainly have been fatal had it struck a person. 

Hardin leaps aside out of surprise as he is showered with wood splinters. His hands seem to brush across his chest as he moves and come up with the Colt Lightenings. "Damnation, boy...you keep that up and someone's gonna get hurt..." The young man now slows his horse and takes steadier aim for a second shot just as Fish reaches the front of the animal. 

"Gods damn it!" Lawrence yells as he hits the dirt. "Are you trying to get yourself killed?" Roy moves so that he's still standing between Hardin and the young man and takes a shot at the boy. Ruby shakes the splinters out of her hair. "Well, I've had about enough of this nonsense! Someone could have gotten HURT." Her gun still in her hand, she takes aim at the man and if Roy's shot misses she also shoots, attempting to shoot the gun from his hand or disable his arm. Simultaneously, Hardin draws and extends both of his pistols...

Roy's shot grazes the young man across the leg for a minimal wound. Ruby's shot is more accurate, hitting the young man's gun arm, incapacitating the arm and causing him to drop the gun. With an amazing demonstration of acrobatics Fish vaults forward and catches the falling gun before it can strike the ground and discharge. Fish then does a backflip, landing beside the horse's reins and taking control of the animal with one hand while simultaneously drawing the man's own weapon onto the rider and ordering his surrender. Hardin's guns are now out but he sees the situation looks to be finally in hand.

George was about to turn and head downstairs to help sort out the aftermath, but paused and stayed on the porch. After Ruby's previous issues with the Pinkertons, he decided to keep an eye on them until he saw them leave. Both of the snipers continue to remain lying on and under their blankets with the rifles still pointed towards the front porch. The cowboys who are preparing to leave keep wandering across the direct line-of-sight between these snipers and where Hardin is standing.

Below, Ruby takes a few steps forward. "Is there anyone ELSE that wants to have words with Mr. Hardin? Because I don't really want to stand out here all day pretending like any of us are going to be nice anymore." Hardin breathes a visible sigh of relief and eases off his hair triggers...fighting down the dark voice calling for blood. Too damn close...Without looking behind him, Hardin comments. "Fine shot there, Ms. Ruby...you OK?" Hardin gaze sweeps the scene, looking for any other signs of overt hostile moves before sliding the Lightenings into their vest holsters. "Mr. Parker, can we get the young man some medical attention?"

Finally, his eyes settle on Henry Web. "So what about it, Henry? This could have gone pretty badly tonight..." he pauses and looks around, "...mostly for your men, I'm thinking. We gonna keep doing this dance 'til we all end up with a bullet in the gut?" Webb says, "No, we're done here....Deputy. Parker here has apparently bought your way into the good graces of this State's Governor as well as that of Texas. I'm going over to my nephew now and patch up his arm, then we'll all be leaving." Why, thank you!" says Fish snarkily.

Sol follows Henry Webb as he walks the forty feet to his nephew. Webb tells the man in the Confederate uniform "Get those horses out of the mud and prepare to move out." The younger Webb dismounts and removes his coat and shirt to expose the wound. 

Henry Webb again holds the statue up in the air while making an incantation in the language of the South American elves. It glows orange again and the same color flows from Webb's hand over the younger man's wound. The blood dripping down the man's arm turns the same orange color and then reverses direction, flowing back into the body. At the completion of the spell the wound is sealed over and the bullet which was in the nephew's arm is now in the palm of Henry Webb's hand. While the elder Webb is busy attending to the boy, Fish palms the ammunition from the pistol.

Hardin tries to catch Fish's attention while holding up a bullet briefly and nodding at the younger Webb's gun. He watches the magical play again and half turns to James. "That looks awfully handy...can you do things like that?" Keeping his voice low James replies, "Do you mean the healing or the bullet? Either way, the answer is that I personally can do neither. But Luiz can do a vast number of healing spells in addition to his surgery skills. 

As for the bullet, I have seen those used before. They are a magical item known as a 'Cannonball Bullet'. In addition to being able to improve the accuracy of the shooter by ten-percent they strike the target as though they were a twenty-pound cannonball. Those items are rather hard to get, quite costly, and illegal in the United States. Apparently either young Mr. Webb or his Uncle felt that obtaining one or more of them was worth the effort. Thankfully for us the boy's shooting skills were not adequate for the task at hand." 

Ruby lifted up her skirts on one side and placed her gun back into its normal resting-place on her thigh. She let the skirt drop and smoothed it down. "There, that's better." She walked down the couple of steps but stays at the bottom, not wanting to spook someone into shooting again. "I do apologize for shooting up your nephew Mr. Webb, however you do understand I can't let someone saunter in here and shoot up my friends. Your misguided thoughts on this matter could have gotten you and all your friends here killed." 

Henry Webb completes the healing spell on his nephew. He turns towards Ruby and replies to her comment, "The only person with misguided thoughts here is Parker, he thinks that juries should be ignored and that stinking murderers shouldn't have to serve their time in prison."

Webb then turns to Fish and says, "That Colt Peacemaker that you're holding belonged to my deceased brother, I would like it back please. I won't return it to the boy until we're well away from this area." The other men have pulled the horses from the mud and the two sleeping men have been woken up. The two recently healed men are assisted up onto their horses by the one called Alvin, who then mounts up himself. All seven of these men keep their hands well clear of their weapons. Lawrence relaxes as the men saddle up. He lowers his gun, but remains wary of them. 

Fish nods, sets the pistol on the ground while Webb finishes attending to his nephew, and walks into the house. He ducks behind the bar and stows the ammunition. He fills several tumblers with ice, pours a pitcher of lemonade, arranges everything on a serving platter, and steps onto the porch. "Tell me, Miss West, are ya' thirsty?"

Henry Webb very carefully picks up the Colt, making it clear that he isn't going to fire it, and shoves it into his belt beside his other gun. The man's nephew begins to protest their departure until the older man tells him "Shut up boy, we lost." They both mount up and ride over towards the others, with Henry instructing the man in the Confederate uniform to lead them out. That man rides off at a trot, with the six cowboys following behind in pairs and the two Webbs taking up the rear, the younger man glaring at Hardin with a look on his face of pure hatred. 

The lead rider is a little more than one hundred feet from the porch and the Webbs well behind at twenty feet when the sound of a rifle firing fills the air. Up in the balcony, George also hears what appears to be a single shot but sees two simultaneous flashes from the sniper rifles, indicating that both men fired exactly in unison. They then both cock their rifles for another shot and remain as they were, continuing to point both rifles at the porch.

John Wesley Hardin does not appear to have been the target, perhaps due to the Sanctuary spell that Nanuet cast upon him, as both bullets slam into James A. Parker's chest. One strikes an inch above his navel, the other in the center of his right ribcage. The force of the impact is so strong that he is lifted off his feet and is flung back five feet, impacting with the house wall to the right of the doorframe. He falls, still conscious, to the porch, with blood pouring from the upper wound. 

Nanuet moves quickly from Hardin to James. He immediately removes the necklace of round stones from his neck and takes a stone from the necklace, places it on James' chest and began chanting in Apache. George swears. The Pinkertons appeared to be playing the Webb family for fools since they were here for a different target all along.
George runs back inside the house and down the stairs to lend his healing skills to James. 

Ruby watched James fall next to her. Anger filled her and she had only one thought, that she wished she had her rifle and a horse. She pulled out her gun again obviously she wasn't done using it, then looked around quickly to see how close any horse might be. If she doesn't see one in the very near vicinity she can jump onto on. 

Following the rifle shot the Confederate yells out "They're shooting at us, scatter!" He and the six cowboys behind him spur their mounts to move faster as they gallop away in varying directions to the north, northwest and west. 
As soon as the rifle fired both Webbs stopped their horses. Based upon the expression on his face, Henry Webb is either a phenomenal actor or as surprised by this turn of events as anybody else. He quickly takes in what has transpired and turns his horse to the west in the direction of the snipers. He starts off again yelling, "Stop you idiots." 

The true idiocy however appears to be with his next generation, as the younger Webb continues to stare at Hardin while he reaches behind him for the shotgun in the saddle holster. Hardin's face twists in a mask of anger..."Fish, gimme those cannon-bullets..." Fish hands over the bullets and then runs at an accelerated rate upstairs, grabs two smoke grenades from his room, dashes back downstairs, and intends to set one off directly below the porch stairs, obscuring James and those attending him from the snipers.

Thomas looks out towards the snipers, barely controlled rage in his eyes, commenting, "I believe some animals need to be put down." Hardin kneels down, pulling a Lightening with his left and a Peacemaker from his belt-rig with his right. With expert quickness, he half cocks the pistol, flicks open the load-guard and empties a chamber one-handed. He also levels the Lightening and prepares to fire...

Upon hearing the gunshots, and seeing Parker hit, Thomas rushes to his side, arriving just after Fish, interposing himself twixt the snipers and Parker, the smoke billowing all around them. "I think I will make a slightly better wall than you, Fish. Do not concern yourself with what you should or should not have done. We need to get Parker out of here now, however. Nanuet, can I move him into the house without aggravating his injuries?" Nanuet has begun the healing spell on James and the bullet begins to push itself up and out of the wound. 

Lawrence starts in surprise. He regains his composure and scrambles for the house. "James! Nanuet, how is he? Has everyone gone loco? As Nanuet gets closer he notices that the wounds are not as serious as he thought. He uses a smaller stone and then scans the porch to see whose nearby. "Let's try and get him inside before someone else gets hurt." George is now coming down the stairs. The seven cowboys are now further away and Henry Webb is now one-third of the way towards the snipers, continuing to yell for them to stop. 

Ruby sees that the closest horse is twenty feet away, the one with the young Mr. Webb who is staring at Hardin and reaching for his shotgun. Hardin too sees the young man begin to pull the shotgun out of its holder. "Hardin, shoot him!" Ruby screams as she keeps running towards that horse, hoping its rider will be incapacitated by the time she gets to the horse and can jump on. She's too busy running to see her grandmother has been shot, but she is already assuming the "Pinkertons" are really there about the old business of the papers. Her gun is out as she runs and she is prepared to shoot the young Mr. Webb on it if necessary. 

Mina lost all her thoughts as James went down. She knew he had some protections but even magic was not infallible. She ran to his side, then pulled him the few feet to inside the house. Once Mina is fully out onto the porch both of the snipers fire again, this time not quite in unison. One bullet goes though her right side just above the thigh for a clean but minor wound. The other far more serious shot strikes her where the shoulder reaches the neck just above the collarbone and blood pours from the wound as she collapses unconscious on the porch. Lawrence has turned around and is heading towards the porch and sees her fall.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-nine, “ The MacKinnons", September 3rd, 1882, 4:45 P.M.*

The two snipers have apparently now finished their shooting as they partially stand and start to move away towards the western edge of the plateau some twenty feet distant. They move bent over, presenting smaller targets, and with the dirt-colored blankets still draped over their shoulders. Abby tries to see where the shots are coming from, and if she can spot them, fires her Colt Lightning. 

George comes down just in time to see Mina get shot as Nanuet is hunched over James. Fearing the worst George kneels over Mina quickly checking her pulse and the two wounds. Over the more life threatening of the two George pulls out a small ivory Owl figurine. He touches the owl to the wound as he recites and a prayer to Athena. Ancient Greek words spill out of his mouth quickly as he makes smoothing motions over the wound. As if in reverse time, the bullet worms it way out of the wound and falls with a clatter to the ground as blood vessels re-connect and the skin grows together, leaving a small pink welt where the bullet entered. There is still a good amount of blood on the ground, but the worst here was past. George keeps his body between the plateau and Mina. "Has anyone shot those damned assassins yet?" he asks before trying to move Mina. 

With Alsoomse and Luiz's help Nanuet and George are able to get James and Mina inside. Luiz begins to check the wounds on both Parkers. Abigail sees the two men approaching the far end of the plateau and takes a shot, but given the distance she fails to hit. The shot does have the effect of causing Henry Webb to look back, with him now seeing his nephew still near the porch and pulling out a shotgun. Henry pivots the horse around to gallop back to the house.
Fish arrives back downstairs with his smoke bombs. 

The younger Webb pulls out the shotgun and points it towards the porch in Hardin's direction. However, by this point Ruby is now ten feet from him and between the boy and his target, making it impossible for him to fire without hitting her as well. He exclaims, "Ma'am, out of the way!" She replies, "Get off your horse and I will!" Abby steps out the door, the Lightning still in front of her and pointed toward the younger Webb. "This ain't what you want to do," she said in her N'Awlins drawl as she stepped forward. 

Hardin quickly chambers a single round of the special ammo and sights down the barrel of the big Colt, taking careful aim. He shouts above the din..."You heard him, Miss Ruby...stand aside." Nanuet calls out to Ruby saying "Ruby, get out of the way! James and Mina need you over here, quickly!" Ruby continued to run towards the younger Webb, arriving at him and his horse. She pulled at his leg, attempting to yank him down off the horse so she could hop on it herself. He clearly underestimated her strength and determination and she pulls him out of the saddle and he falls to the ground, still clutching the single-barrel shotgun, which thankfully does not go off. Ruby hops up onto the horse. 

George having ensured that Mina is out of immediate danger leaves her under the care of Luiz. He heads out of the house since there is still some commotion going on. Seeing Ruby heading towards the young man George gets a lump stuck in his throat and heads at a sprint towards Ruby. Ruby rides in the direction that the two snipers went over the plateau edge. She rides by Henry Webb, who has turned his horse around and is riding at full gallop back to the house while yelling to his nephew, "Drop the shotgun Fred, he'll kill you." 

Several minutes have now passed since Mina and James were brought inside. As discretely as possible Luiz cuts away the clothing around Mina's wounds and says aloud a congratulation to George for his speedy healing, unaware that George has now gone back outside. Luiz casts one more healing spell, which more thoroughly seals over the neck wound, all but eliminating what would have been a noticeable scar, and brings Mina back to consciousness. She immediately asks about James and Luiz says, "I will check him next, but between the magical vest and Nanuet's cure I believe him to be fine." 

She insists on helping him remove James's shirt and then unbuttoning the leather vest, where one bullet has flattened against it but not penetrated. The other bullet has cut through although the vest considerably slowed its forward progress for only a minor penetration, albeit a rather bloody one at the time of penetration, making it initially appear worse than it was. 

The vest is removed and handed to Alsoomse who says, "Last time for this one. Those must have been magical shells, normal bullets wouldn't have done this." Luiz says, "Don't throw it away, the vest front is now fully depleted but the back still appears to radiate protective magic. We might still be able to fashion something out of it, possibly a protective cap or hat." Luiz then casts another healing spell on James, who also regains consciousness, complaining of a headache. "Probably when you hit the porch" Luiz says, "here drink this," and hands his friend an elixir. 

Outside, The other seven cowboys reach the end of the plateau and continue to ride on. Alan and Autumn have backed up, their retreat noted by the two rifled men hurrying down the plateau towards their horses. Sol has moved forward with his shotgun pointed at the boy on the ground and orders the young man to carefully set down the gun. The boy does as instructed just as his Uncle Henry rides back up and alongside. And 250 feet to the west Ruby reaches the edge of the plateau. She anticipates seeing either two men attempting to ride off, or worse, lying in wait for her.

"Toby!" calls Solomon to Thomas, his shotgun remaining trained on the boy, "bind this fool!" Turning to the elder Webb, he says, "Your nephew will be charged with aggravated assault, for starters." Glancing back at the house, he adds with steel in his voice, "And accessory to murder, if the Parkers don't survive. I'll take your firearms now, sir, and return them to you by courier. I'll arrange for you to be escorted from the property immediately." 

Henry Webb says, "He ain't an accessory to anything. He didn't fire that shotgun, he was just scared of what was going on around him, isn't that right Fred." "Y..yes Sir," the boy replies. "It's not the shotgun that didn't get fired that has your boy in trouble, pard'ner," says Solomon, his voice now flat of all affect, "It's the shot he did fire -- or is that hole in the porch my imagination?" "Toby!" he roars, "I told you to git over here! Secure this boy!" Taking note of present circumstances, Fish stows the grenades on his vest.

Webb removes his revolver and pops open the barrel to empty out the ammunition as he says, "As for them Pinkertons, as I said before, they were under orders not to fire at anything other than Hardin's horse. I don't know what they were thinking with those shots, and we had no part of any of that." Sol says, "Well then, if you had no part with it, then you have nothing to fear, do you?"

Henry Webb replies, "I didn't hire them guys, it was some fella from Virgina." He pockets the ammunition from his own Colt Peacemaker and hands the weapon to Sol. He removes his nephew's gun from his belt to do the same, and discovers it empty of ammunition when he opens the barrel. Fish sees Webb's look of surprise and smirks inside.

"So you had men with you that you hadn't hired but you thought were under your command. Rather gullible of you I would say. Who was the person in Virginia who did hire them and how did you come to meet them?" asks George pointedly . Henry Webb says, "His name is Van Ostenbridge. Hardin killed his son. And they're the ones who came to us with the information about Hardin." 

Webb hands Sol the revolver. He then takes his rifle out of the saddle holster and hands that to Sol without bothering to empty the ammunition. He says, "I'll be going then. Take good care of Fred, I expect to see him, his horse, and our weapons returned to me in short order. I'll be in Jacksonville staying at the Astor Hotel." Solomon says flatly, "Your boy's horse and your weapons will be delivered to your hotel, Mr. Webb. As for your nephew, you're welcome to visit him in the county jail, which is where he'll be held pending a hearing before a judge." 

*******

On July 4th, 1776 the American Colonies declared their independence from the nation of Great Britain. On that same day, in the city of Edinburgh, Scotland, a daughter was born to Doctor Ian Wallace MacPhearson. Doctor MacPhearson was a Professor of Science at the University of Edinburgh and little Mary was to be the only child born to him and his wife Catherine, as his wife would die of severe influenza but a year later. 

Doctor MacPhearson’s specialty was Ornithology, the study of birds, and Mary would accompany him on his many bird watching excursions in the Scottish Highlands. Shortly after her 19th birthday they were in search of a rare breed of stork found only on the Isle of Skye, when they happened upon another creature that caught Mary’s eye. Specifically, what she saw was a robust young outdoorsman by the name of Charles MacKinnon. It was love at first sight and after a two-year courtship they were wed. 

In the year 1799 Charles’s father past away, and rather than dividing his estate up among his sons he left it all to his eldest son Eric. Eric was a greedy man, who then required his younger siblings to pay him rent to remain on the land that they had lived their whole lives. Charles would have none of that, and with his bride of two years in tow, set off on a ship bound for America. 

In 1800 the land known as the Northwest Territory had grown in population to the point that it was split into two separate Territories, named Ohio and Indiana. Each was permitted to elect a representative to Congress, where Indiana’s representative William Henry Harrison lobbied for lowering of the price of land in these territories. As a result, land became affordable enough that those with no income could purchase it on credit. 

So Charles and Mary MacKinnon became one of three-dozen families who set out together on a convoy of barges down the Ohio River, to settle a new township in the Indiana Territory. Their journey ended on a six-square mile plot of Indiana land a short distance west of the river and exactly fourteen miles north of the growing community of Louisville, Kentucky. With a promised 640 acres apiece the township of Fourteen Mile Creek was founded. It retained that name for a number of years until a surveyor named Charles Briggs made the official measurements and the surveyor renamed it after himself as Charlestown, with the new name being a welcomed change to Charles MacKinnon. 

Between the years 1801 and 1811 Mary gave birth to six children, of which Alan MacKinnon was the second. In 1811 there was an uprising of the Shawnee elves of Indiana, led by Chief Tecumseh. Then Governor Harrison resigned and raised an army, of which Charles MacKinnon joined. They defeated Tecumseh at the Battle of Tippecanoe on November 7th. 

When Britain declared war against the United States in 1812 Tecumseh sought revenge and joined the British forces. Harrison again assembled his Militia who marched to the British fortress in Detroit, Michigan and on into Canada where they were victorious in the Battle of Thames. Charles MacKinnon perished in that battle. 

Doctor MacPhearson retired from the University and moved to America to help his widowed daughter, where he taught his grandchildren about birds and the ability to actually communicate with them. He and Alan became quite close, and Doctor MacPhearson stood as Alan’s best man when he married in the year 1821. The extended family continued to reside in Charlestown, Indiana with none leaving until the United States went to war with Mexico in 1846. Having inherited the spirit of patriotism from his father, Alan MacKinnon enlisted in the Army alongside his two sons Ian and Wallace. 

Assigned initially to the same regiment but soon promoted to different units, a MacKinnon saw action in every major battle of the war. Sergeant Alan MacKinnon received the Congressional Medal of Honor for his valor at the Battle of Monterrey, where he personally saved the lives of over a dozen men. Captain Ian MacKinnon received both a Purple Heart and Bronze Star for his bravery in the Battle of Buena Vista, which was led by Zachary Taylor. Lieutenant Wallace MacKinnon received no medals or military honors for his service, but he did return from Mexico with a half-elvan wife Rosita and a young son Samuel, who he deemed, were far more valuable than other possible glories he might have received. 

In 1849 Wallace MacKinnon became one of the Minnesota Forty-niners. Unlike the California Forty-niners, who sought gold, those who migrated to Minnesota that year were in search of land that they could call their own, as that is the year it officially became a Territory of the United States. Wallace became a lumberjack and settled with his wife and son in a small logging town near where the mighty Mississippi River originated. 

Wallace’s wife Rosita missed the warmer climate, so after twelve years in Minnesota they moved on to the Arizona Territory community of Tucson. However, Samuel remained behind in Minnesota, having grown up to be a backwoodsman and at the age of fourteen began trading goods with the Sioux, with them trusting him more than others due to his being part-elvan. At one point he came upon a group of Sioux that had enslaved a young half-elvan maiden of the Chippewa tribe named Autumn and he traded for her freedom. They fell in love and soon married. 

When the Civil War began Samuel wanted to enlist with a Minnesota regiment, but was fearful of leaving his young bride alone. His grandfather Alan MacKinnon was now a widower himself and offered to move to Minnesota and stay with Autumn while Samuel was away in the war. This proved to be very beneficial to both, as Autumn’s mother had been a druid priestess who had taught her to communicate with birds and animals, so Autumn and her ornithologist grandfather-in-law had that in common. 

The Sioux Chief in Minnesota took note that a significant amount of Minnesota’s men away in the war, and decided to launch an attack against the humans. They attacked the various frontier towns, killing hundreds of settlers. One attack came to Alan and Autumn’s town and it was her knowledge of the Sioux language that saved them both. She spoke to the Sioux warriors and shamed them, by stating that a true warrior would find warriors to fight rather than only women and elderly men. In the years following this Indian uprising there was a backlash by the humans against all those of elvan blood, and Alan now intervened to protect Autumn just as she had him. 

In autumn of 1864 they received word that Samuel MacKinnon had died at Cold Harbor. From that point on Autumn received a widow’s pension, which combined with Alan’s military pension, provided enough income for them to get by. They were fairly self-sufficient and remained in Minnesota, spending considerable time bird watching and fishing along the State’s multitude of lakes. 

By 1880 the long cold winters were taking a hard toll on Alan’s declining body, and Autumn suggested that they move to a warmer climate. They chose the Saint John’s River in Florida as their destination, as that region was known for having the most diverse population of birds within the entire continental United States. They purchased a fishing shack along the river and have resided there now for two years, becoming close friends with the Delroy-Kingleys, a human and ogre family that lived just east of them. 

During the summer new neighbors moved in. Alan was thrilled to discover that the group’s leader, James A. Parker, was also an Army veteran who like his father had served during the War of 1812. The two spend many an evening together swapping war stories. Parker was an author of historical books and was currently working on one that concerned the 9th President, Indiana’s William Henry Harrison, who had been a personal friend of Alan’s father. James appeared to be little more than half of his chronological age due to his being a quarter-elvan, with his grandmother Alsoomse also with him. She and Autumn became fast friends, and them and young Antoinette Delroy now nearly inseparable. 

James and Alan also began to rely on each other for mutual assistance. James had need for speedy communications and news, which Alan had already established via a carrier pigeon network between him and the telegraph operator in Jacksonville twelve-miles away. James had constructed a new house for him and his friends, which was electrified, with plans to soon extend telephone and electrical lines to both the Delroy-Kingsley home and the MacKinnon home. In the meanwhile, Alan continued to Communicate with James on an almost daily basis via carrier pigeon.

The most recent message that was sent by Alan occurred thirty minutes ago, when a group of eleven riders with looks of determination on their faces rapidly rode by the MacKinnon home en route to Parker’s. Alan dispatched a note to that effect and asked if assistance was needed. While waiting for an answer Autumn got their horses saddled up and Alan prepared their weapons. 

Before they received a reply they heard a pair of distant revolver shots. The pigeon with the note then arrived, telling them to alert the County Sheriff that he was needed. Another pigeon was dispatched to Jacksonville with the message, adding that shots had been fired. Alan and Autumn then cautiously set off to the east, uncertain of exactly what they were riding into. They then heard another single shot, followed immediately by three more shots, and then a long period of silence. 

They passed by the Delroy-Kingsley house, seeing Jasper Delroy armed with a shotgun and waiting with anticipation by the rear door. Alan motioned for the man to stay put as he and Autumn continued forward. They neared the incline in the road up to the higher plateau that the house sits upon. Autumn noticed a pair of saddled horses tied to an orange tree along the western base of the plateau, approximately 120 feet south of their current position. 

They then heard what Alan recognized as the distinctive sound of rifle shots, fired so close together that only a keen military ear would be able to discern them as two shots rather than one. These originated from up the plateau, but not from the southeast where the house is located. Instead these were closer, from the south and not very far from where the two horses are tied up. They rode closer to the horses and two more shots rang out from the top of the hill. 

Just as Alan and Autumn are forty feet from the animals as they hear another shot then look up to see a pair of men charging over from the plateau at the top of the hill eighty-five feet away. Both appear to be in their early-to-mid thirties, with neatly cropped beards and mustaches. They are wearing suits, each one carrying a rifle in one hand, and have blankets draped over their shoulders. Alan recognizes them both as being among the eleven riders who went past his farm. 

"Zayde," whispers Autumn to her grandfather, "keep your distance! Valencia will soon be holding these men for our gentle neighbors..." She begins to coax her horse backwards, wanting at least 40 feet separating her and the men's mounts. Autumn then prepares to cast Entangle centered on the orange tree, to trip when the men are within fifteen to twenty feet of their mounts. 

A short while later Ruby’s horse reaches the edge of the plateau. She anticipates seeing either two men attempting to ride off, or worse, lying in wait for her. Instead she sees the men around 100 feet away, both fifteen feet from the ground and fully ensnared by the limbs of an orange tree which are wrapped around the men's arms, legs and torso. Atop horses some forty-five feet away are Autumn and James MacKinnon. He has a rifle pointed unnecessarily at the pair in the tree while she has secured and is communicating to another pair of saddled horses, presumably the mounts for these men. 

Meanwhile, Ruby sees in the distance the other seven cowboys riding swiftly on the road westward and almost to the edge of the Timucuan Conservancy property. To the north she sees Jasper, Obie and Enoch now emerging from the Delroy-Kingsley property, each carrying a rifle or shotgun. 

Ruby rides up to the MacKinnon's and releases the breath she had been holding. "Thank goodness you showed up when you did, I thought these two were going to get away. They shot James and I am unsure of his condition. How long will this last?" she said as she nodded to the tree and branches. Autumn replies, "Only for a few minutes, which is why Grandfather has them covered. Your assistance with securing them would be a great help." 

"It would be my pleasure," Ruby said without a hint of joy in her voice. "Do you happen to have any rope? Otherwise I will ride back to the house and get some." Alan throws Ruby a rope. He looks up at the tree and says, "You boys shot my friend James? You are in for a whole heap of trouble. I'm a crack shot, so I'd suggest that you don't give these ladies any trouble." Autumn tells Ruby to get ready as the spell ends and the two men drop abruptly to the ground, their rifles landing several feet away from each man.

Ruby hurried over and roughly threw the rope around each man, pulling it snug behind them and forcing them together. "Yes, you made a grave mistake today," she said, yanking it tighter. "So tell me, who hired you to take out Mr. Parker?" One says, "Whose Parker? We were shooting at Hardin." The second says, "We want to talk to our lawyer." Ruby states, "How did you know who Hardin was? Have you seen him before? Because you shot James Parker and if he is seriously injured or gods forbid dies... I'm not even going to say what is going to happen to you." 

The one who did most of the talking before says in his Virginia accent "Everybody knows what Hardin looks like, his face has been in all of the papers. If we missed him then he must have moved at the last minute." "I was standing directly next to James and near Hardin, he never moved, so you're lying. You might as well shut up now because I don't believe a word you're saying. You're lucky our friends were here when I met up with you." Alan rides over and says, "Shall we walk them back to the house?" She nodded towards the MacKinnons. "I'm certain someone here will have a way of getting the absolute truth from you. Now get up and walk." Ruby gathered their rifles, no doubt filled with magic ammunition and started walking them towards the house.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty, “The Orange Tree Battle", September 3rd, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

Given the steepness of the plateau at this location they head north instead of east alongside the bottom of the hill and towards the main road, where Jasper, Obie and Enoch are now around 250 feet away and heading towards them.  
Ruby leads them on foot while Autumn gathers up the horse Ruby rode in on as well as the two men's mounts and leads them. Alan rides alongside, his gun at the ready.

After they have gone around seventy-five feet Ruby suddenly feels the rope go slack. Turning, she sees it is cut and one of the men is charging at her with a short knife blade in his hand. While Alan is aiming his gun at this man the man's partner casually produces a small caliber revolver from his inside suit pocket and shoots Alan's arm, causing him to let go of the rifle with that arm but still clutching the rifle's stock with his other hand.   

Having the man's rifle in her hand, Ruby turned on her heel quickly and raised it to the man. "I wouldn't..." she said, showing she knew how to use it. He continues to charge at her. She fires the rifle and just hears a 'click' sound, as there is no bullet in the chamber. He closes the distance and takes a slash at her with the short-bladed knife.  Ruby used the rifle to block the man's attack on her, her nimble feet kept her dodging him rather than attempting to use strength. "Help!" she called out, hoping someone at the house would hear her. She reached up to her hair and pulled out the clip she wore almost every day, which was also a small dagger.

Those up at the house hear a revolver shot fire from the direction that Ruby heading off alone after the Pinkertons.  Nanuet hears the gunshot from the direction that Ruby had stormed off to. Knowing he probably couldn't get there in time to do anything himself he called to Maska. When he finds her he commands his loyal wolf companion "Go help Ruby, she might be in trouble!" 

At the sounds of the other shots, Hardin's face creases and he starts looking around for a horse. "Henry...if that's Ms. Ruby tangling with those Pinkerton assassins, I'm gonna be mighty cross. I would like to borrow your mount for a few minutes..."  The set of his jaw and the way he hitches the gun belt around make it clear he isn't asking. Without hesitation Webb gives up his mount. Hardin swings easily into the saddle and digs his heels in.  He pulls one of his Lightenings as he speeds away.  

"Hee-ya...let's go now!" As Hardin gallops along, he fires three shots in the air, hollering at the top of his voice and generally making as much of a ruckus as he can.   Lawrence is in the drawing room checking on James' condition when he faintly hears the shot. "Damn it. I thought that was over. Hold on while I check this out." He rushes from the house and sees Hardin ride off. Not seeing anyone else in trouble, he goes after Hardin on foot.

Ruby and the Pinkerton continue to dodge and parry as they slash their short blades at one another. Meanwhile, the other man turns and points his gun at Autumn while saying, "Bring me those horses and I'll let all three of you live." Autumn demurely approaches him, with "fear" stretching her eyes wide, her hand waving* as though spastic with panic and then fluttering to her throat, as she discreetly casts a Flame Blade spell. She makes to hand him the reins, just as a beam of fire leaps from her hand and slices deeply into his forearm.

The older MacKinnon, not happy with someone threatening his granddaughter, squeezed his thighs and attempted to rear up his horse, bringing it back down on the man who was pointing his gun at his granddaughter. Distracted by the flaming arm, the man does not see the cavalryman's charge. He does, however, feel the hooves of the mighty animal as it fatally crushes him into the ground.

Meanwhile, a short distance off Ruby continues to battle her opponent.  As they fought Ruby kept her eye opened for that right moment and given just a moment she quickly moves in and attempted to knee the man in the groin as hard as she could. She gets in the knee but a last minute movement misses the groin as she strikes his upper leg. The hit does serve as a momentary distraction as he makes a slashing blow at her which she easily ducks under, leaving him temporarily open for a counterattack. 

Ruby took her opportunity. She stabbed the man in the thigh with her dagger, using some force in hopes of knocking him to the ground.  Wielding her blade of fire whilst closing on the man attacking Ruby, Autumn shouts, "Lick the dirt NOW or die standing up -- it matters not to me!" The man falls to the ground, although the short knife is still in his hand. He looks up at the women and says with a hint of fear in his voice, "Get any closer and I'll cut you open, I swear I will."   

Autumn smiles grimly, "Our friends are coming to our aid, but you're outnumbered and outmaneuvered even before they arrive. Now take a big bite of mud, rifleman, rub your face in it. Resist, and I can't guarantee your safety." He angrily throws the knife at Autumn, which she is able to dodge under. Now 100 feet away, Enoch Kingsley takes a rifle shot at the man, barely missing him. The man reaches inside his suit jacket pocket. 

"Oh for crying out loud..." Ruby desperately wanted to use some magic against this man and have it over it. A nice Charm spell, or Sleep even, and it would be done. But she wasn't certain that Autumn or Alan were part of the "group" or if it was safe to do so in front of them. Normally even that wouldn't stop her but now it was about more than her; George, her grandmother and James would all be affected by her illegal actions.

She felt a bit helpless without her spells yet she couldn't let this man shoot any more people. So she dove on top of him and attempted to break his hand away from his jacket and keep him from pulling anything else out. They tumble together on the ground. His right hand comes out of the jacket but instead of a weapon he is holding a thick cigar with a red bandana wrapped around it. As they roll he hits Ruby on the side of her head with his closed left fist. 

An instant headache threatened to make her pass out yet she focused for just another moment. "You really want to die like your friend, don't you?"   She didn't care if this thug heard her so she began muttering a spell, one that would hopefully make him sleep, and soon. The man falls asleep. His right hand open, with the bandana starting to unroll and the cigar starting to fall out.  Hardin and Maska both reach the top of the plateau and see those below. 

Ruby breathed a sigh of relief as the man fell asleep and she saw some friends coming over the hill. She reached out for the bandanna and cigar. "It must be the best cigar ever for him to take the chance of pulling it out now..." As she picks up the bandana the cigar falls the rest of the way out and onto the ground. The ends of the cigar then ignites on its own and smoke begins to float up from it. 

"AAHHH!!!" She looked around quickly to judge the closest uninhabited area that could survive an explosion with the least amount of damage, picked up the cigar and threw it as far as she could. "Everyone get down!" she yelled as she launched it. The throw is a little off, just getting sixty feet away before becoming lodged up in an orange tree. The cigar continues to smoke.   Hardin digs his heels in harder, having difficulty making out exactly what's going on below. He leans forward, urging the horse to greater speed and brings up the Lightening, ready to fire...  

The tree explodes in a massive detonation equivalent to four sticks of dynamite that flings branches, juice and orange pulp in all directions. Everybody in the immediate area (Alan, Autumn, the Pinkerton, Ruby and the five horses) take minor damage. The Pinkerton now appears to be barely conscious. Jasper, Obie and Enoch were outside of the blast range and rush forward the assist the injured. 

Those back at the house hear the explosion and briefly see some of the flying debris fly up and then back down again beyond the plateau. George had been steadily running towards the plateau ever since Ruby had made off on the horse. It was a fortunate thing that he maintained his weekly walks in the woods back in New York he had a good pace though Hardin came up hard behind him and passed him on the horse. 

He was just coming up onto the plateau when the explosion went off. “I just bet Constance is behind that”, he thought as he continued to run towards the group trying to find Ruby.   Abby flinched as something on the plateau exploded. "My gods, what is going on out there?" Despite the temptation, she kept her position on the porch. With these men still here someone had to keep an eye on them. 

Maska upon seeing Ruby below runs right up to her. By the time she arrives Ruby seems to have things well enough in hand. Maska nuzzles up to her just as the tree explodes which sends the wolf sprinting away from the explosion as a reaction. She returns to Ruby and begins licking the minor wounds that she suffered once the explosion is over. 

Hardin barely stays in the saddle as his unfamiliar mount shies away violently from the huge explosion. It takes him some few moments to regain control and by the time gets the animal settled and starts moving forward again, his eyes have taken on a feral gleam.  He dismounts quickly upon reaching the smoking debris and gaggle of people and horses. He notes Ruby's disheveled look and nods at Autumn. "Everyone here OK? Miss Ruby?"

Ruby looked down at her orange juice covered scratches. "You know, that actually stings." She plopped down on the ground next to Maska and pet her gently. "Yes, I'm alright Hardin, thanks for asking. This man tried to kill me and that one," she pointed to the now deceased other man, "Threatened us, he shot Alan. This one had a cigar that started to smoke so I threw it and it exploded into a mess of orange juice. I guess I'll have to work on my aim. Anyway, you can take over now, right?" She put her hand to her head, the punch gave her a headache and made her lightheaded and she felt swoony. 

Hardin stalks over to the now barely conscious Pinkerton, stopping less than a yard away and bringing the weapon up to eye-level, an inch from the bridge of the man's nose. "Please give me a reason to shoot you..."  The voice is casual, even nonchalant...but the threat is very real.  "Miss, would you please relieve this...man...of anything that might be dangerous?" 

George had just spotted Ruby as she plopped down. As she put her hand to her head, George came up behind her and picked her up off the ground. "Now, I am very cross with you Constance, running off alone like that. What if you had gotten seriously injured?" asks George protectively. He was out of breath having run the entire way from the house. But he would be damned if he wasn't going to carry her back. 

They are able to strip the prisoner down to his skivvies, tie and gag him, and prop him over his horse. The do likewise with the body of the other one, then head up the road as a group to head back to the house. Ruby held tight to George's neck as he carried her, she was in no shape to argue. She gave him a small grin. "Would you mind waiting to yell at me until my headache is gone, please? I won't be able to properly defend myself against your well thought out and intelligent arguments until then."  Those at the house are relieved when they see the group headed up the hill. Nanuet is relieved to see the group returning with his friends being the ones in better shape.

Sol takes charge as the group reaches the house. Giving Henry Webb back his horse and instructing Lawrence to accompany the man to the edge of the property and to continue to watch until the man is out of sight.  He sends the MacKinnons and Ruby inside to have Luiz check their wounds. Out of earshot of the prisoners he asks Benjamin, Abigail and Hardin to bring the body of the deceased Pinkerton, the confiscated weapons and clothing of the other Pinkerton upstairs to the Science room. 

Abby looked at Ben and shrugged, then picked up the dead Pinkerton's ankles. She struggled a bit to hold him, but more because it was awkward carrying the body up the stairs rather than it being heavy. Instead of leaving the room after they brought him up, Abby stuck around a few minutes to see if anyone came to look him over. 

Sol asks Jasper and Obie to go empty the storage shed of all contents, which they will use that to hold the prisoners until the Sheriff arrives. Antoinette Delroy has now arrived too so Sol asks her and her half-brother Enoch to go secure all of the horses in the barn.  He and Thomas then continue to watch the prisoners until the shed is secure for them. Seeing that Ruby is being cared for Nanuet checks Maska for wounds before setting her off to keep an eye on things. He then checks on Alsoomse to see what she is up to and if she needs help with anything. She is assisting Luiz with checking the wounded. 

As Ruby and George pass through the hallway Ruby catches both James and Mina resting on the couches. "Is James going to be alright? Why does Nana look so pale... did she get hurt too?" "She was shot twice by those snipers," Luiz states. "What??? Nana!" Ruby ran over to her grandmother and kneeled at her side. "Nana, are you alright??" Ruby looks her over for obvious, serious wounds but Luiz had already covered that part. "I can't believe they shot you too. Those damn Pinkertons, they want those papers, right? They never leave us alone! One is dead... the other..." Ruby stood up with that wild angry look swirling in her eyes, her fists clenched. "I will kill him myself!" 

James says, "No young lady, we will wait for the Sheriff. I suspect that in the long run him being a live witness will be far more problematic for his employer than him being deceased and unable to testify as to his orders." Ruby's youth showed as she pouted at James's scolding. "B-but they almost killed both of you!" She took a deep breath then sighed. "I suppose you're right though. I wasn't able to get much out of him except he swears he was shooting at Hardin. Do you think they are trying to get the papers James?"

Alan MacKinnon asks, "What papers?" James says, "Alan, remember that book I said I was writing about your family friend President Harrison. Well, the topic of the book is the fact that I stumbled upon evidence that he didn't die of illness as is commonly thought, but that he was intentionally assassinated."  MacKinnon exclaims "What! Why?" James replies, "I'm still working on the how and who, but it appears to have been higher ups in his own political party. And there appear to be people still around who will go to great lengths to curtail my investigation."  Ruby says, "Great lengths? Any lengths is more like it. They've got the Pinkertons involved somehow, who knows how else they will lie about it. I wonder how they got in with these other guys who had problems with Hardin."

James then looks to Mina and comments, "It's almost like looking back in time, she not only looks like you at that age she acts like you as well." Mina says, "I was never that impulsive." James and Alsoomse reply in unison "Yes you were."  The corner of Ruby's mouth turned up into a grin. "Am I really like Nana when she was younger?" Alsoomse replies, "More than you could ever know."   Ruby went back to her grandmother and hugged her tightly. "I don't know what I would do if something happened to you Nana. Please don't get shot again." She kissed her cheek. "It is kind of fun to hear that we are so much alike. I want to hear some of these stories..."

Luiz says, "Stories can wait for another time. Right now the only thing that I want the Parkers to do is go upstairs and get some sleep." "I know better than to disobey my Doctor's orders," is James's reply. James and Mina head off upstairs.    Luiz says that he is going upstairs to check out the confiscated items. Alsoomse says she will go with him. "Hey be careful," Ruby called after Luiz, "That bomb looked like a regular cigar and only exploded when he unrolled it from this red bandanna."
Abby hasn’t been waiting long for Luiz and Alsoomse to arrive and the three of them look through the various items, identifying the magical ammunition from the revolver and rifle as well as searching the possessions. Both Pinkerton's have identification indicating that they were from the Richmond, Virginia branch of the nationwide detective agency. The dead one was named Nowell Haskins and the live prisoner is Lyndon Holt 

Sol along with Obie, Jasper and Lawrence keep a close eye on the prisoners.   Ruby pondered for a moment going out to interrogate the prisoners but realized that would just make her angry and she didn't want to disobey James.  "I guess I should clean up these cuts and change. George, will you help me?" Ruby retrieves what will help her heal the most, a bottle of bourbon.   They head upstairs and George tends to Ruby's cuts and she changes into a fresh outfit. to disembark Ruby was eager to begin their shopping. "So where are we going Alsoomse? I need a gown, well, I want a new gown, Nanuet needs a suit too." "You always want a new gown" said George with a smile as he took her ha

The next two hours go by slowly, waiting for the Sheriff to arrive. He shows up at 5:45 PM with two other deputies, who take the prisoners into custody (most of the Pinkerton's clothing being returned to him). Luiz turns the confiscated weapons over to the Sheriff. 

Ruby says to George, "It's time for dinner now, I think, we should head back downstairs. I want to check on Nana and James too." On their way down to the dining room they pass the Parker's room. Ruby gives a listen at the door to see if she hears anything. Despite having already served their daily meal, Jemima brings a second meal up for supper, comprised of fish and rice.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-one, “The Interrogation", September 3rd, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

The County Sheriff asks each person for any relevant information that they have about the unwanted visitors.   Hardin shares the information on the "cannonball" ammunition used by Charlie Webb's son, showing the damaged porch pillar as proof. He neglects to mention that the remaining ammo from that gun is now in their possession.    Hardin says, "Sheriff, I could have easily taken down both Webbs at several point during this confrontation...especially after Mr. Parker was shot down...but I stayed my hand. I don't want any more blood being spilled, but if I see the younger Webb or Henry around these parts again, I reckon I am likely to shoot first and ask questions second." 

Ruby relates her tale, leaving out the part of casting illegal spells. "They swore they were aiming for Mr. Hardin but I don't believe that. James was shot twice, once by each of them then apparently they again shot my grandmother twice. That certainly doesn't seem like accidentally missing Mr. Hardin twice. And that explosive he had was just crazy. That would have killed a lot of people if it went off near the house." 

Luiz says, "Miss West is correct, they were lying about Hardin. The dead one had these in his coat." Luiz hands the Sheriff two photographs, one of James the other of Mina. Each are blow-ups of just the face, but Ruby also sees that in the photograph behind them is Bella's Restaurant in Tarrytown, New York, meaning that the photograph was taken during her visit with them in June. 

Ruby says, "Ack! This photo is when they were following us up in New York! They lied about me and my companion at the time, saying we were Deadeye Douglas and Mae Clark so that we would be apprehended and they could go through our stuff. George is the one who got us out of that jam." She looked at him adoringly for a moment but then turned grim again. "I could just..." She balled her fists and tried to stay calm.  "James, maybe it's time we get some of the information out, once it's out, then the face that you have this information will be not as important anymore and they will leave us alone." 

George says, "Well, in theory that could be a good idea Ruby, but until James is ready, until we can put something concrete out there it may only force them to attack harder. Now James the Pinkertons have a pretty good reputation by and large across the company. Who ever is hiring the Pinkerons must be feeding them so very skewed information. So I think we need to interrogate our detective here while we can, see what he has been told about the Parkers. Someone will be coming after us. Even if we release what we have, they may think we have more and still come after us. We need to trace this back. And our best source right now is the Pinkerton." 

Sheriff Holtzburn agrees with George's suggestion and says that they should separate him from the other bring him inside for questioning. James interjects, "No, Sol was right keeping them outside. I don't want any of them knowing the inside layout of this building. Let's bring him to the barn instead."   The Sheriff and some of the others take the Pinkerton to the barn, being sure to leave James and Mina in the house so that the Pinkersons will think them dead.  

The first fifteen minutes of questioning proves unremarkable, with the man insisting that John Wesley Hardin was their target and they only fired after he drew a weapon on Fred Webb. He claims that the client was a man in Virginia named Randall Van Osterbridge, whose son was a soldier that Hardin killed eight years earlier.   Fish knows a thing or two about intimidation. He moves purposefully toward Ruby, with his back toward the prisoner. "Miss West, if this mook thinks he killed your grandmother, your threat to remove his manhood with a dull blade might sound especially convincing..."

Hardin, who has tagged along for the questioning, snorts in derision.   "Well you should refund that man all his money and then some, since you are either the world's worst shot or the world's biggest liar, Mr. Holt. I think the dime store novelists and newspaper men that keep coming around to pester me will be very eager to hear about you."  

He pauses for a second and smirks.  "I can see the headlines now...'Incompetent Pinkertons with Clear Shots at John Wesley Hardin Shoot Down Old Woman'...yep...that will make for some might fine ink. Of course, we can add in the teaser that you were captured by a young girl. That will make for some mighty fine reading.  Come to think of it...we have a reporter staying here with us. I am sure he could have something in the Tallahassee papers by tomorrow and pull some strings to get the wire services to pick it up.  

In two days, the entire country will know that Lyndon Holt is a yellow-bellied assassin that shoots down old women in cold blood and let's his self get picked off by a twig of a girl.” Fish snickers, "A pretty twig, too! She'll photograph well." Ruby frowned. "Hey I'm no twig!" She crossed her arms but secretly she was enjoying all the interrogation of this prisoner.  Hardin continues, “ What do you think about THAT, Mr. Holt? Think anyone else will hire your sorry rump after that? I think I will go fetch Lawrence right now so he can get to work."  A crooked grin spreads across the gun fighter's face and he starts walking out, whistling on off-key tune...

George squats down by Holt. "Come now Mr. Holt. If you think that we can believ that you were here to shoot Mr. Hardin yet carried no picture of him. BUT did carry a picture of the two people you DID unlawfully shoot, well, there isn't a jury in these United States that won't send you to the gallows. Especially in the state of Florida. Of course, that assuumes that you GET to a courthouse. These folks down here take justice pretty strongly, lynch mobs are not unheard of. Do you know what happens to a man who is tarred and feathered? It is a nasty thing. The boiling tar burns and blisters the skin making it red and raw. The pain of that is doubled by the tar that is now heat seared onto the skin. It is a horrible painful experience. And that may happen to liars, before they ever even reach a courthouse." says George calmly staring the man in the eyes.  George stands up. "Just don't break any bones before you are done boys" he says to Hardin and Fish as he walks out. 

The guy looks up and says, "Okay, don't kill me, I'll spill it. It wasn't Von Osterbridge who hired us, he's just some poor guy whose soldier-boy son you killed Hardin. He had sent a deposition to your trial, and Henry Webb wrote him a thank you letter for that. They corresponded with each other since then. Webb easily bought into the story that Van Osterbridge fell into some money and wanted revenge so was financing this.   Webb had kept contract with other victim families too, so with his help we soon assembled the group. We were notified by telegram on Friday where you were. We loaded up us and our horses onto a train and got into Jacksonville late last night. 

I wasn't the one who met the contact here though, that was Haskins. I stayed with Webb and the boys at the hotel while he went alone to met the contact at some fancy restaurant downtown. Haskins returned from that meeting with the directions here, a diagram of the house and property so we could pick the best spot to shot from, ammunition for our two rifles and the blankets the same color as the soil. Webb probably still has that map with him.  The plan was simple, and Webb didn't know anything about it, he thought we were just after Hardin. In the chaos with the gunfight with you Hardin both of the Parkers were to get shot too. Would have worked too if you hadn't turned yellow. And the Pinkerton Agency won't back us now that we failed, the two of us were officially on vacation, that was all part of the deal."

Hardin's eyes go flat at the slur and he takes a long stride forward, a Lightening appearing in his hand as if by magic. Even though the pistol is a double-action, he thumbs the hammer back with exquisite care so Holt can see the cylinder rotating, the deadly black hole of the barrel a mere inch from his right eye.  "I would be happy to untie you long enough to see if I have gone yellow, you gutless cur," he says in a deathly quiet voice. "You are fit to drink the piss out of my chamber pot, you..."  

He trails off, remembering Ruby is standing there. He doesn't glance away from Holt and the barrel remains perfectly still.   "Apologies, Miss Ruby...I forgot myself for a moment.  So shall I make arrangements for you to slap leather with someone who can fire back, instead of defenseless old women?" He remains motionless, unblinking, his lips a thin, angry line...

Holt looks up and says, "Brave words coming from an armed man standing there surrounded by his buddies while I'm lying here wounded and helpless.   That kid almost killed your lady friend, hell, he almost brought down that whole porch on top of you all. And you just stood there and let it happen. Admit it, that prison broke you, you're now as yellow as the color of the rising sun. "   Fish sees Hardin's trigger finger twitch, but expected 'crack' of the .32 doesn't come. Instead, Hardin eases off the trigger and raises the barrel.

The Lightening disappears back into the vest holster as Hardin spins and starts stalking out. He stops before he reaches the door and turns again.  "You won't always be wounded and helpless, Holt, so you better spend the rest of your days being ready. If we see each other on the street...no matter who else is around and no matter what else is going on...I will kill you."  

Hardin exits the barn and finds Lawrence.  "Have I got a story for you..."  Fish strides after Hardin, and once they're out of earshot, he says, "Mr. Hardin! That mook is right about one thing: whoever supplied the Pinkertons with enchanted bullets probably supplied the Webbs too -- and having seen what a poor shot Fred proved makes me wonder if it wasn't Henry didn't load the boy's gun!"  Sheriff Holtzbrun leaves Deputy Star, Enoch, Obie and Jasper to continue to watch the prisoners as he heads inside to confer with James, John and Lawrence. He tells them "I'm inclinded to believe that guy. Seems to me he was trying to get your ire up John. Based upon your response I can say that I no longer have any reservations about you serving as a Deputy. Well done Sir."

He tells James "They think you're dead, we may want to leave it that way." James replies, "Mina and I were planning to attend the ball in town tomorrow." Holtzbrun replies, "Well, if you do, don't show up until just before or maybe even a little late, you'll all be safer in the short run if they think they succeeded. Not sure if I believe what he said about the Pinkerton's disowning him, seems too convenient, I will have to send some telegrams about that."

The Sheriff tells Alan MacKinnon that he won't be charging him with the trampling death of the other Pinkerton, it was clearly self defense since he had already shot Alan once and was threatening the women. Not wanting to head off alone with a pair of prisoners the Sheriff asks both Deputy Star and Alan to accompany him back to Jacksonville with the prisoners, offering to put them both up overnight. Alan agrees and is then deputized by the Sheriff, the older man swelling with pride over the honor.

Ruby congratulated Mr. MacKinnon for helping keep her and Autumn safe and commended him on his riding skills. She head inside to the bar area and slipped behind it, pondering just how drunk she needed to get to feel better about the day. She decided on whiskey and poured herself one.  "Anyone else need a drink?" "I do," Abby said from the chair where she had secreted herself. "This is not exactly how I expected the day to go."   

Ruby poured a half glass for Abby and carried it over to her. "Not how I pictured my time down here either. Seems we will always be in danger, these men are not going to give up until they get what they want. But what they want is not here and they will never find it on their own." "No, and as soon as they figure out that others among us have access to any part of it, our lives will be in as much danger. I think I need to send a telegram to the Pinkerton main office. But I think these boys were running this on the side anyway, so it won't matter much." adds George 

Ruby says, "I agree that you should send the telegram, I don't think it can hurt to let them know about this conspiracy. However, it should be clear by now that no one here knows how to access the papers. Not even James or Mina know where it is. You don't even know George and it's better that way."   Abby states, "Must be some hiding place. Sometimes the better something is hidden the harder people will search. I hope these men aren't like that or you might have only painted a target on your back." 

Ruby replies, "Perhaps. These men don't know who does or doesn't know. I find it odd though that they were willing to kill the people they think knows where it is without they themselves finding it. You know what I mean? If you kill the person who knows, then you will never find it but that doesn't mean the information can't get out.  Anyway, I do think it's time for James to get some this information out. But in the end it's up to him," Ruby shrugged.

James returns as they are speaking and says, "I've given that some thought. They actually don't think the information is 'out of reach'. For the last several months I have had my lawyers speaking to the Brown family Estate's lawyers regarding the potential sale of the information. They've communicated that the crate is in storage and under seal.

That was a stalling tactic, but in hindsight I think I made a mistake. I guess I always accepted that they might try to kill me, but I've been asking myself the last two hours as to why they would intentionally try to kill Mina. The answer I've come to is that while she's my heir she wouldn't sell, but if we are both dead they would then have to deal with my estranged daughter instead. She knows none of this, and as long as it appears that I began this as a legal transaction there is no reason why she wouldn't just conclude it. Think about it, why wouldn't she sell them a crate of old papers for a book that I'll never write if I'm dead?" 

Ruby tapped her lips while she thought on the issue. "It's not acceptable for either of you to be the target like this. I would be devastated if something happened to Nana OR you. What if... what if through your contacts, through the Estate, you communicated that you sold it to a third party? Would that at least partially get them off your back?  As for your daughter... that is a tricky issue." 

George suddenly grins. "Oh I have an idea. When we get into town, I can wire the paper back home. Give them an exclusive. George Eastman to establish history museum in Philadelphia. Eastman has been collecting historical documents from all over the country to start his new museum. Eastman's collection received a large boost by the recent acquisition of the entire collection of noted historian James Parker. That kind of story should keep them looking in Philadelphia for my papers for a while. That should at least buy us a little time to get AGELESS going in peace. What do you think James? It would keep your daughter safe for a while as well since it would transfer the danger to me since it would seem I have the papers." 

James says, "An excellent suggestion, let's do it. You, Mina and Ruby are acquainted with the Greek/Roman Church's Archbishop in that city, so he could help get the museum actually established. Personally, I would love to see an entire wing dedicated to the work of the Abolitionist movement. And the Archbishop is somebody with enough power, both physically and politically, that the Pinkerton Detective Agency won't mess with him.   The AGELESS ship Frolic will be docking here in the next day or two, we could load some cargo for Philadelphia on it to add to the wild goose chase. I may also send Roy along with it to deliver a message to my daughter in person, she knows and trusts him." 

Ruby exclaims, "Wait. Wouldn't that just send them off after George instead of James then? Unless we are saying the Archbishop has charge of them, then we might be a little safer..." "Well, yes, In a way it would send them after me. But that is why it is implied in the story that all their papers are being gathered in Philadelphia. If I said New York they would ransack my house. If I say it's in Philadelphia they will search every warehouse in that city looking for papers that aren't there." says George with a smile. 

"But James, I wasn't intending to actually start a museum necessarily, merely to provide a false trail. Not that I am against it necessarily though. A little big of seed money would let the Archbishop begin the process, put him on the board of trustees and head caretaker for the moment." muses George.  James says, "Ah, but the best way to promote a lie is to base it on truth. We'll start to lay the groundwork for an actual museum, and if in another two or three years we actually have one, all the better. But for the time being that will keep them distracted for a good long time."   Ruby was hesitant. "I don't know... I'm still worried about trading one loved one's safety for another’s. But if you think this is the right thing to do and we can get the Arch Bishop involved then perhaps that will buy us some time." 

Ruby finished her whiskey then excused herself. Though it was early her scratches were bothering her, not so much the pain of them but the look of them. So she wished everyone a good evening and returned to her room to stay there for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-two, “Shopping!", September 4th, 1882, 8:30 A.M.*

The next morning Ruby arrived downstairs fresh and smiling. The Delroy-Kingsley family has already left, leaving behind a large breakfast spread consisting of scrambled eggs, grits, fried sausage links, orange-lemon muffins, a Jamacian blend coffee, and pitchers of freshly squeezed orange juice, grapefruit juice and limeade.  She ate a muffin and had some coffee, waiting for Alsoomse to be ready to take them to the city for shopping

Alsoosme gathers together those wishing to head into the city early to shop, which include Ruby and Fish. She escorts them down to the docks where Enoch Kingsley has gotten the larger sailing vessel ready to sail. The boat is thirty-two feet in length, made mostly of mahogany wood, appears to be brand new, and has the name "AGELESS JOURNEY" written on the stern in gold script. "Not humble, the AGELESS corporation, are we?" Abby asked dryly. "But then, how better to hide your secret agendas than to flaunt your public ones?" 

Despite the vessel's size Alsoomse manages to sail it by herself with relative ease. They journey downriver for an hour at a casual pace, stopping only briefly in Mill Cove to pick up the day's mail. They pass a number of islands, both large and small. The westerly river then turns to the south, with the city to the west of it. They sail until they are almost where they had the picnic lunch following the arrival of the trains on Friday. 

Abby spent the hour-long said at the rail, breathing deep of the fresh air and enjoying the sun. There was something about being on the water... She had enjoyed the journey back and forth to England so much she almost considered giving over her education and becoming a sailor. But she was still a historian and archeologist. And a woman about to shop for the last fancy dress she was likely to wear for some time.

Ruby had found herself a nice spot on the large ship and sunned herself in the hot Florida rays while they sailed the calm waters. It was an odd juxtaposition, one day relaxing like this, the day before fighting for their lives. She hoped for more days like this than like yesterday.   They see Sol Star standing on a dock waiting for their arrival. Alsoomse sails the vessel into a boat slip on a dock. Sol helps to secure the boat to the dock. She stepped lightly off the ship, holding onto Mr. Star's extended hand and smiled.

When it was time to disembark Ruby was eager to begin their shopping. "So where are we going Alsoomse? I need a gown, well, I want a new gown, Nanuet needs a suit too." "You always want a new gown" said George with a smile as he took her hand to help her disembark. "But you of course may have whatever you wish my dear." said George to Ruby. "However, I do think we need to get Nanuet a suit first since you have gowns that could do in a pinch.” Nanuet had been rather quiet the entire trip, mostly taking in the surrounding scenery and keeping to himself.

Ruby laughed. "That is what I love about you darling, you'll always give me anything I want! I'll find something ravishing so you won't be disappointed."   Nanuet, any preference on suit styles?" asks George. Ruby sidled up to Nanuet and spoke softly to him. "Wearing a nice suit means you've taken the effort to impress the lady and it will show." Ruby squeezed his arm. "But be yourself, that is always the best advice."  "I umm... didn't say I wouldn't. Buy the suit that is. Impress what lady? Who do I have to impress? I'm not trying to impress anyone. I, um, I just need to fit in with everybody else." Nanuet caught himself looking at Alsoomse and then back to Ruby. "Thanks for the advice." 

Nanuet says, "Suit styles? Let's just say fashion is not exactly my area of expertise. I would be grateful for any assistance with picking out any clothes that would be needed for this... ball."   They agree upon a restaurant to meet for lunch. Alsoome leads the women off to the higher end Jacksonville dress shops while Solomon Star takes charge of the men.  Ruby gave George a kiss then hurried off after the women. 

Ruby hooked her arm around Abby's. "So, have you been to many balls?"    Abby replies, "Not really. The dances at college were all heavily supervised by elderly matrons who were very concerned that there was no 'inappropriate behavior' going on. Which meant no fun, of course. Otherwise most of my dancing has been done in the New Orleans clubs and dance halls. That didn't exactly thrill my mother, but I took her with me to a couple of the higher class ones and she left me alone about it after that," Abby laughed.   Ruby replies, "Oh! I've been to a New Orleans club once, it was one of the most fun nights of my life! Is there where you grew up? You're so lucky!"

Jacksonville's Bay Street is the principal business thoroughfare, and runs parallel to and one block distant from the river. For a distance of about a mile it is lined on both sides with stores, offices, and other mercantile buildings, including several of the leading hotels. The Astor Building, at the corner of Bay and Hogan Streets, is the finest in the city, and in it, besides several stores. That is where Alsoomse leads them, and to Maurice Fashions, the finest clothier in the city. A portrait in the lobby shows the company's founder and top designer Maurice Lebeau Francois Saint Louis. A separate saleswoman approaches each woman.   

Abby leaned over to Ruby and whispered, "They look like vultures, don't they?"   "Yes they do. Now this I know how to deal with." Ruby stepped forward. "Afternoon ladies. We're going to a fabulous ball tonight and we need the most fabulous in fashions that you have. I trust you'll be able to get us suitable attired?" The next ninety minutes goes by in a flurry for the three women as the salespeople show them a variety of formal dresses and gowns, as well as various accessories and jewelry to compliment the attire. 

An emerald green gown caught Ruby's eye. As she admired it though her eyes glazed over as she lost herself in her thoughts. When she came back to the moment she passed on the green gown and found herself drawn to a ruby red stunner. Red was her favorite color and red gowns looked amazing on her. She decided on the red and the girl took it away to get wrapped to take home. 

As she waited out of the corner of her eye she caught a sparkle that drew her in. She went over to investigate and gasped. A beautiful, creamy white gown covered in crystals hung in a small room off the side of the main lobby. Ruby gazed upon the beautiful confection and there was no doubt she would have this gown. She had the salesgirl take it down and amazingly enough it fit her perfectly. She admired herself for some time, not wanting to take it off. Finally she did so she could return with the others for lunch. But she was giddy with excitement to be able to wear it that evening. 

"I hope the men have just as much luck as I have had tonight!," she commented to Abby and Alsoomse, "George is so handsome dressed in a tuxedo," she gushed.   Before the saleswoman could whisk her away, Abby desperately whispered to Alsoome, "I don't have the kind of money to shop here, is there somewhere else we can go after Ruby is done?"    Alsoomse tells her not to worry, that the purchases will all be paid for by the Conservancy.   

With that reassuance Abby went about the difficult task of chosing a gown. She debated between a red and gold brocade and a pale lavender and finally decided to go with cool elegance to diffentiate herself from Ruby. She knew she was just a beautiful, but Ruby exuded warmth so the best way to stand out was to go the other way.  Alsoomse chooses a rather conservative gown that is a beige/peach color which favors her tanned skin tone and long dark hair. 
The women finish their purchases, which are to be delivered to the boat slip by late afternoon. Alsoomse has the purchases all charged to an account of her's. She comments how bringing the large sailboat to the city gives them the opportunity to have a private cabin to change and prepare for the ball in.  

Meanwhile, back at the Timucuan Conservancy, a beehive of activity is going on. Shortly after the boat with the shoppers departed a convoy of nearly one-hundred workers arrived. Most of these men begin digging the ditch from the house to the Kingsley-Delroy house a quarter mile away and the MacKinnon property one-third of a mile further west. The remaining workers assemble the telephone and electrical wiring into the copper piping that will be placed within the ditch.   Luiz and Jasper take up supervision of this operation, joined by Alan MacKinnon upon his return from Jacksonville. Once Alan has things under control Luiz heads up to the library to conduct further research.

Inside the house, the others all take to the tunnel with rigor and determination, digging at an accelerated pace. They work until noon at which time they stop for lunch. Luiz brings to James's attention some information that he found in an old book regarding the Whig party that bears further investigation. James heads outside to locate Alan, so that a note can be dispatched to Jacksonville for Sol to continue that line of investigation. 

Meanwhile, Fish has scored his suit!   It is cut for ease of movement, with a high waist and sleeves that lend themselves to hidden pockets. The cane has beautiful silver Celtic scrollwork, as well as a hidden compartment of its own. The coat buttons are etched with filagree too.

The women proceed down to the waterfront to a posh establishment named the "Florida Gateway Restaurant". The men have already arrived and are seated at a table on the balcony overlooking the river.  The waiter brings the menus. The dinner specials consist of swordfish steak, grilled bass, roast leg of lamb, shrimp alfredo and duck in orange sauce. Side dishes are carrots in a butter sauce, brown rice, fruit salad and corn on the cob. Dessert offerings are a lemon-apple cobbler, double-chocolate cake, and banana cream pie.  "So how did you boys make out today? Did you all find something fabulous?" She turned to George. "I found the most RAVISHING gown today darling, you're going to want to marry me the moment you see it!" she teased him. "Oh I am sure I will, but how could I possibly want to marry you any faster or any more than I have for the last decade?" says George with a smile.  Ruby giggled then leaned over and kissed her fiance. "I don't know but I hope there isn't a priest just hanging around there tonight," she laughed. "You'll blow all your grand wedding plans." 

Nanuet looked disheveled, his hair a mess and clothes askew. He made an annoyed face and said "Oh, I made out just fine I guess. I got a suit. How men wear these things on a regular basis I'll never know. A shirt and a vest and a jacket? And then strangle your self by tying something around your neck? And they say I'm a savage."  Nanuet while not thrilled with the options of appropriate attire did heartily enjoy the lunch, eating his own meal and greedily eying the plates of others.  "Is there going to be food at this thing or just dancing?" he says, taking a huge bite of the chocolate cake. 

Ruby says, "I can wait to see you all dressed up Nanuet, the time you borrowed Jake's suit you looked so nice." Ruby squeezed his hand warmly, remembering that night fondly but hoping she wouldn't make her friend sad over lost loves. Even if it was absolutely the right thing that didn't always make it easy to forget. "I bet there will be food... but maybe just dancing. Most balls have a dinner too but we did just eat..."

Ruby turns and comments, "Alsoomse, we're going to prepare on the boat on the way back tonight?"   Alsoomse says, "We're not going all the way back to the house just to return, we're staying in the city until the ball."    Ruby answers, "That makes sense I guess. So, what should we expect at this ball tonight? Do we need to do anything except show up? Any special people there we should be aware of?" Alsoomse replies, "All of Jacksonville's high society will be there, probably between one-hundred and one-hundred-fifty people. James and Luiz would be more familiar with them. 

I've really only familiar with the two top ones. Judge Thomas Settle headed the organization until very recently. He was originally from North Carolina and served in Congress from there. A staunch Republican, President Grant appointed him to District Court here in Florida five years ago. He's a very typical southerner, gentlemanly, but with all of the prejudices you would expect.

The other is General Francis Elias Spinner, the organization's new leader. He's a New Yorker by birth and served in Congress as an anti-slavery Democrat. During the war he was appointed the Treasurer of the United States, a job he held for fifteen years. He was responsible for the hiring of civilians to government jobs, and took the controversial position of hiring women to work for the government. I worked directly for him in the Federal Department of Indian Affairs and was the one who introduced him to James. He's had a home here in Jacksonville for a few years now. 

Ruby states, "Spinner? That name sounds familiar...," Her brows furrowed together as she tried to piece that together then shrugged. "Well, is there anything we should be doing tonight or just be our fabulous selves?" Alsoomse smiles and says, "Just be yourself and have fun, it's a party and you're with the man you love." "Oh you KNOW I'm going to have fun," she grinned. "Well, I'm not in love with any man, so I might just have more fun. No elderly matrons to get in the way," Abby laughed.

"But I just wanted to make sure I didn't, you know, do something that would make Nana or James..." Ruby shrugged. "You know. Anyway, this lunch is delicious!" Ruby finished her lunch with gusto, changing the subject. 
"I'm so ready for a party, yesterday was rough. I hope we don't have to get up early tomorrow," Ruby giggled. "I'm going to need some time to get ready."   Abby says, "It shouldn't take that long, although how I'm going to manage my hair, I don't know."  Ruby says, "Oh, I can help you with that, it'll be fun! You have such nice hair it should be easy to get it up and ravishing."

Just as they are finishing dessert Sheriff Holtzburn arrives. He heads over to the table and says to Sol "Deputy Star, I apologize for interrupting your meal. I just now received a communication from your associates who would like you to further investigate some new information that they came across.  They found a reference to Mr. Phineas Brown, the Whig politician from Virginia who had been Mr. Parker's rival at that auction. Apparently Mr. Brown had an older brother Thomas who was also prominent in the Whig party. Thomas Brown moved to Florida in the early 1830's and served as the State's second Governor in the years 1849 until 1853." 

Ruby asks, "Well, what are you going to do Sol, waltz up to his house and ask him if his brother was part of a murder conspiracy?" Sol asks, "Does he even live in Jacksonville?"

The Sheriff replies, "I doubt it. As I see it we have two options, we could send a telegram off to the Governor Bloxham to see what he knows about his predecessor or we could head over to the Jacksonville Library and see what we can look up about him."  Ruby asks, "Do we have time to visit the library now?" Sol replies, "Sure we do, the ball doesn't start for another five hours."   Ruby states, "Well then, if everyone is finished with lunch, let's take a little wander over to the library and see what we can find!"   

Abby interjects, "Research. At least that's one of my strong suits. And it will be good to see what kind of resources we'll have available in the city."  Lawrence rubs his hands together. "A capital idea, Ruby. A little research will cut through some of the fog."  Ruby says, "Well, I'll leave the research up to you smarty pants types," she winked at him. "I'll come along in case some finagling is needed." Tucking away his leer, Fish thinks to himself, "How is it that she can make a perfectly ordinary word like 'finagle' sound dirty?"

The lunch bill is paid the Sheriff leads them over to Adams Street to a one-story frame building having a steep roof and a small entrance porch. A plaque on the door reads that the Library and Literary Association was founded by May Moore and Florence Murphy in 1878 as a free public library and reading room for the city. It was initially located in the Astor Building, on the corner of Bay and Hogan. In April of 1882 the renamed Jacksonville Library Association constructed the current building. 

As they enter the Chief Librarian James Douglas is more than happy to assist Sheriff Hotzbrun, Deputy Star, and their research associates. Douglas says that he is honored to also have a visit by the famed linguistic expert Professor Alsoomse de Rosa, several of her visiting students having visited the library during the summer. He speaks favorably of the Timucuan Conservancy's goals. 

There are three shelves of books regarding Florida history, but the vast majority of them are older books written in Spanish and cover the three centuries of Spanish rule. There are two books of more recent history, one published in 1871 to commemorate Florida's 50th Anniversary of United States Control. Another published in 1881 covers Florida's first thirty-five years as a State.

They soon discover that a visit with Governor Thomas Brown will not be forthcoming, as he died fifteen years ago. There is a fair amount of information about the man. He is buried in Tallahassee and the older of the two books references his marriage date and that he had one son. The newer of the books has nothing further about Brown but does include a photograph of the man. One distinguishing feature of the man is a rather prominent nose. "Hey!" interjects Fish, "he looks like that bonny that followed us onto the train!" 

Seeing nothing further for information, Sol decides to take the Sheriff up on his other suggestion. They head over to the Jacksonville telegram office. The clerk Herman J. Ketchum gives Sol a friendly greeting, Alan MacKinnon having introduced the two of them at dinner in town the previous evening. A telegram is dispatched to Governor Bloxham, requsting that a reply be sent within the next two hours. 

That done, the Sheriff departs, wishing them luck and saying that he and his wife will see them at the ball. Sol says to the other six, "Well, we still have some time to kill. What you any of you like to do?" After the Sheriff departs Sol says that he and Fish need to pay a visit to a mutual acquaintance, and says he will meet the others back at the telegram office in two house. Ruby and George head off together to do some more shopping.

Abby says, "Most of the things I'd do for fun happen at night, and I'm not much of a shopper for shopping's sake. Any suggestions? Someplace where the locals like to spend the day?" Alsoomse says that she was going to introduce Nanuet to some of the locals and invites Abigail to join them. They head down to the ferry boat and cross over to the opposite shore. 

Back at the house, Thomas, Roy, James, John and Lawrence managed to get all of the wheelbarrows filled by 3:30 PM and the tunnel is now another thirteen feet deeper. They head back to their respective rooms to get washed up and dressed for the ball.  Luiz and Mina confer with Alan MacKinnon, who says that the workmen have compelted the ditch and wiring to the Delroy-Kingsley house and are one-third of the way from their to the MacKinnon house. The workers are dismissed for the day, to return tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-three, “Before the Ball", September 4th, 1882, 3:30 P.M.*

Alsoomse then leads Nanuet and Abigail through the 'Elvan' district of Jacksonville, where the Siminole fishermen live and work. They stop off at a building where three dozen elven men and women are working on rugs and tapestries, some using cotton thread, some using wool. She approaches an ancient man, probably at least six or seven centuries in age, and engages him in conversation in a language that neither Nanuet or Abigail recognize. She then turns to them and says, "This is Wahunsonatou of the Algonquin tribe. His nephew was King Powhatan, the chief who first encountered the English colonists at Jamestown 275 years ago. You may have heard the story of his Great-Neice Pocahontas."

The older elf smiles and says in a thickly-accented deep voice "Hello friends and students of Alsoomse, I welcome you. I have always been a man of piece. I came here twenty-five years ago to help end the Siminole Wars against the United States, which lasted for four decades from your years 1818 until 1858, due to the tribe's refusal to be relocated."  Alsoomse adds, "Yes, they became the only tribe not removed from this region by President Jackson. My friend here helped to negotiate the final truce between Chief Coacoochee and the Army's Colonel Harney. Those provisions allow the tribe to continue to reside throughout the State." 

Abigail comments, "I must admit, I'm always a bit astounded to hear someone talk firsthand of things that happened hundreds of years ago. Does the tribe still reside together on their ancestral lands, or have they spread out among the new inhabitants?" He says, "My own tribe was relocated to the mid-west and west. The Siminoles are actually an amalgam of various tribes, most of which occupied Georgia, Alabama and Mississippi but moved to Florida while it was still held by the Spanish to escape from persecution by the United States." 

Abigail says, "So they banded together to stay in their new home, and won. An unusual outcome here in the United States, and one at least I wish had been repeated more often.  Did they share a great deal of cultural identity to keep them together? It always seems the choices are to keep the tribe and it's cultural identity together but be forced to go where the government says, or to allow the tribe to scatter and lose it." 

He says, "That depends upon who you ask. Many of the elders feel that each individual tribe has lost some of its culture, but I for one feel that by remaining in the same region of the country they have retained more than they would have lost if they remained pure but were forced to relocate to the plains states or western deserts as happened with the majority of the other tribes. And they have also gained by creating a unique Siminole culture that draws from the best of each previous tribe.' 

Abby says, "Yes, where a culture originates, the weather patterns, the landscape, all have profound effect on culture. For instance, most cultures in tropical climates don't value modest clothing much. It's just too hot to be burying yourself under clothes.   I hope you'll forgive my manners, or lack thereof. I tend to get excited and ask questions before I think about whether they're appropriate." 

He replies, "Alsoomse has indicated that you students of the Timucuan Conservancy are here for a relatively short time. She has stated that during that time wish to learn as much as you can about Native American cultures."  Alsoomse says, "Yes Wahunsonatou, but Miss Marters here is not one of the students. She has completed her graduate studies plans to stay on at the Conservancy in more of a faculty capacity." He smiles and says, "Then all the more reason for her to ask as many questions as she can, so that she will know the answers for the students." 

"I was always a questionsome girl, and I hardly feel any older now," she laughed. "It seems strange to hear Alsoomse say that I've completed my studies, the more I learn the more I realize I don't know.  Now, what drew you to the plight of the Seminole's here in Florida? It's a long way from the original lands of the Algonquin, if I remember correctly." 

He replies, "Algonquin itself was the name of the common language spoken by a variety of tribes in the northeast, each tribe had its own name. My tribe was called the Virigina Algonquin or the Powhatten Algonquin. Comparatively speaking, we occupied a fairly small amount of land, mostly what is now the Virginia coast and rivers inland from it. To the north were the larger Nanticoke and Delaware tribes and to the south were the Iroquois. As the humans moved into our lands the majority of my tribe moved either south and intermixed with the Iroquois or north to Canada and became part of the Canadian Algonquin nation. Our own dialect of the language disappeared nearly a century ago."

Alsoomse says, "Which is how Wahunsonatou first became acquainted. He assisted me with my linguistic studies at Dartmouth College. Even thought the Virigina Algonquin dialect is now for all practical purposes an extinct language, due to their having the initial contact with the English several of their unique words live on." He says, "Yes, the animal names muskrat, opposum, and raccoon are our words." She adds, "As well as the words moccasin and tomahawk."  He says, "Professor Alsoomse was the one who suggested my name to the Bureau of Indian Affairs to act as facilitator and mediator to end the Siminole Wars. The Siminole were appreciative and invited me to remain here with them." 

Abby says, "All practical purposes? There are still other native speakers then. I would think one of the advantages of such a long life-span would be slowed loss of such things, and as such, more time to save them if you see what's happening." 

Nanuet had been quiet until this point and now steps forward "I am honored to meet you Wahunsonatou. It is a noble thing you have done, helping to make peace between elves and humans. I participated in similar activities with the Apache and the humans in the west. Any friend of Alsoomse shall be treated as a friend by me.”

He replies, "Then I am honored to meet you as well. Things are currently tense between the humans and Apache, so whatever work you have done is helpful. You may have heard that a few months back a group of Western Apache attempted to kill the top Government official in charge of Indian Affairs. That incident has done great harm to our people, and had they been successful I hesitate to think of what the repercussions might have been." 

Nanuet says, "That is unsettling news, as things there are very tense. It is unfortunate that things drew me away from there before a lasting peace could be obtained. Hopefully peace is something that can be obtained and should I ever return there I will focus my attentions towards doing just that.”  

Wahunsonatou spends the next hour taking Alsoomse, Nanuet and Abby around the room. He introduces them to the various Siminole artisans in the room and each explains what they are working on. Some are simply artistic pieces, others are histories of their people, and a few are religious in nature.  The trio next go to an outdoor market still in the Elvan area and Alsoomse purchases some snacks of local food for them to sample. They then take the ferry boat back across to the main city and return to the telegram office to wait for the others

George and Ruby explored the city looking for unique items and anything else that caught Ruby's eye. She also searched for fabrics for the ladies to make sundresses out of, and bought a few bolts for them to be able to make sundresses for everyone. George orders orchid corsages for all the women from the Conservancy who will be attending the ball and arranges for them to be delivered to the ball and waiting when they arrive.  Once the shopping was finished and the time drew near they began making their way back to the telegram office.   Lawrence rubs his back. He says to the others, "And now our reward. It's been a while since I've been to a ball. I think I can remember how to dance." 

The seven meet the Sheriff back at the telegram office. Sol checks with the manager and there is indeed a reply from Governor Bloxham. Sol reads through it and says, "Very interesting. Governor Brown died fifteen years ago but his only son predeceased him, having died in the war at Gettysburg.  The son's wife moved to Europe with their two children following the war. The children were educated there and then became professional dancers with the Paris Ballet. Their mother died a few years back and the children then returned to Florida. They still own the Brown estate in Tallahassee, but he says they reside primarily at a seaside property at Atlantic Beach." 

The Sheriff says, "That's on the coast due east of here, and only around six miles away from the Timucuan Conservancy. It's in the same county, so falls under our jurisdiction."  Sol says, "Oh, one final comment. He says they are both now 24 years of age, twins, named Percival Brown and Penelopie Brown."  The Sheriff departs and the group of Abby, Alsoomse, Fish, George, Nanuet, Ruby and Sol head back to the boat. The women spend time down in the boat's cabin preparing for the ball while Sol breaks out some cigars and whiskey for the men to partake of above deck while they wait.  

Ruby helped Abby in whatever ways she needed, fixing her hair and dressing her in her lovely lavender gown. She found it refreshing, she missed her best friend and while it was always fun with George she also enjoyed spending time in the company of girls her age.  Once Abby was satisfied with Ruby's help she disappeared into her own room. George knew better than to disturb her when she was preparing to surprise him with a new gown. Abby let Ruby fuss with her until the younger woman was satisfied, as she seemed to greatly enjoy it. Once she had left to prepare herself Abby made her final preparations. 

At approximately 5:45 PM the carriage from the Timucuan Conservancy arrives near the boat slip. Lawrence and Luiz are driving the carriage while James, Mina, John and Thomas are inside. Luiz, dressed in the finest of clothing, then walks down to the boat to see if the others are ready to head to the ball. 

The coach arrived and Ruby was still missing, late as usual. Finally she emerged from her room and swept up onto the deck of the boat. Dressed in a stunning white gown that was covered in crystals, she sparkled as the remnants of the sun glittered off the gown. It was a big poufy confection of a dress, the delicate lace fabric sat low off her shoulders, the bodice cut low and snug against her chest highlighted with the tiniest of pearls and behind her trailed a train of satin and tulle. Her hair was pulled back and hung long down her back, accented by clips of shining diamond stars that matched the decoration on the gown.  "I'm not late, am I?" she asked innocently with a grin as she reached the waiting group of men

The woman who came onto the deck about five minutes after Ruby could not have been a greater contrast. Her warm, honey-colored hair was twisted neatly behind her head but soft in the front with a jeweled headband disappearing into the tresses at the sides. A wide choker set with the same clear stones as the headband circled her throat. The lavender gown was narrow through the skirt, with square bustled layers all the way down the back. It exposed her shoulders and most of her arms, leaving her long, silver gloves to take the place of sleeves.

Abby stepped onto the deck of the boat, the picture of cultured elegance, only marred by her inability to quite manage her own mirthful expression. Once Lawrence sees the women, dressed in their finery, he climbs down from the carriage. He removes his hat in a sweep and bows. "Ladies, might I say you all look beautiful. Allow me to help you aboard."  Upon entering the carriage the others see Mina Parker is attired in a long-sleaved plum-colored gown with gold embroidery that has a middle-eastern style to it. She smiles at Ruby and Abigail, complimenting their choices in gowns and saying that each favors the wearer. 

The carriage rides through the city into a neighborhood with a remarkable number of handsome residences. Nearly all of these are surrounded by ample grounds laid out in tasteful gardens and lawns. Many lawns and gardens are perfect little parks, and the fruits, flowers, and shrubs.  The ride up the cobblestone path of a large driveway towards a large well-lit mansion. A dirt lot adjacent to the house is filled with parked carriages and horse teams. Several ogres dressed in tuxedos and tails are standing by the main doorway and opening carriage doors for the guests. 

As the carriage rides up one of the ogre servants approaches and offers to park it for Luiz and Lawrence. Luiz says, "I'll do so myself once my passengers disembark. But please good Sir, step up here and help direct me to its destination." Another ogres approaches the side coach and helps to open the door. Two more tuxedoed ogres are standing at the top of the stairs to open the doors to the mansion. 

Lawrence nods at the ogres working the door. He holds out his arm for Abigail. "My dear, we have arrived." "Why thank you, Mr. Cantrell. Such a gentleman." Abby placed her fingertips lightly on the offered arm. "We wouldn't want to keep our hosts waiting." "Certainly not, my dear. You'll be the belle of the ball."

George offers his arm to Ruby as she exits the carriage and escorts her up the stairs. At the top George pauses "My good man, I arranged for a delivery of flowers for the ladies of our party to be delivered, would you be so kind as to see if they have arrived. The name is George Eastman." he says to one of the ogres at the door. The doors are opened to reveal a multi-room mansion interior, with four large rooms within sight of the doorway. Most of the furnishings appear to have been removed, with the only chairs along the outer walls of the building. The remainder appears to be available for dancing. A small wooden stage has been erected near a grand piano and a seven-piece orchestra is setting up. 

There are somewhere between eighty-and-one-hundred people in sight. One-third of them are elven females attired in similar waitress attire, long black dresses with white aprons and hats. They are carrying silver platters with either hors derves or beverages to the guests.   The women in the room all where elaborate gowns of various styles while most of the men have on suits or tuxedoes, although several of the men are wearing military uniforms, both Union and Confederate, indicating former service in the war.

A human male with white mutton-chops and wearing a tailed tuxedo similar to that of the ogres is standing just inside the doorway with a leather booklet in his hand inside which is a list of names. He asks those arriving who they are. After Lawrence and Abby identify themselves he checks the name off on his list, then loudly announces to the room "Mr. Lawrence Cantrell and Miss. Abigail Marsters". Nobody appears to pay any particular attention to them.

George and Ruby next approach him. When checks their names and announces "George Eastman and finace Constance Grace West." That causes a flurry of activity, as several couples move in their direction. They are surprised to recognize one of the couples, Eric and Paula Wenzel, who they met the previous month at the marriage of Ruby's mother Alma. They are friends from Baltimore of Lucas Burnham, Ruby's new stepfather, and were among the two-dozen or so guests at the wedding. 

Nanuet disembarks the carriage and spends his time fidgeting with the suit and pulling at his collar. He sees George and Lawrence help Abigail and Ruby out of the carriage so he keeps an eye out for when Alsoomse is ready to get out of the carriage and he offers a hand to her to help her down. "Here, let me help you" he says in a meek voice. 

John Hardin twitches uncomfortably when his name is announced, still not used to the stiffness of the new suit. His left hand brushes against the concealed Lightenings - reassuringly - as he reaches up to doff his bowler.  He glances around - a crooked smile on his face and takes in the room, noting the exits, the caliber of the crowd and any visible armaments.   As per the previously discussed plans, Thomas and Fish enter together and are introduced as "Doctor Thomas S. Crane and his servant Benjaimin."

James and Mina are introduced as "James and Wilamina Parker", with Nanuet and Alsoomse immediately following the Parkers in without introduction, giving the impression to the social elite that they are the pair's personal servants. Solomon Star enters afterwards and is likewise introduced. Luiz is detained with parking the carriage, although his primarily objective at the moment is to obtain information from conversation with the ogre parking attendant. 

Ruby takes George's arm and lets him lead her into the room. She smiles warmly as they approach the couple they know, "Mr and Mrs Wenzel," she curtsies, "How nice to see you. What are you doing here in sunny Florida?" Eric says, "I had to take care of some business down here with shipping contracts."   Paula interjects, "My parents own a large house a few miles east of here, they use during in the winter months, so let us stay there whenever Eric has to travel down here for business. Father belongs to the Jacksonville Fraternal Order so we were invited to their ball. Now what are you two doing down here?" 

Ruby replies, "It's nice to have someplace homey to stay when you travel, isn't it?  George and I are here by invitation of the Timucuan Conservancy. I believe we will be conducting some business with them in the future as members.” Paula says, "Oh, we have some elvan servants at the house who were saying something about that place. It's looking for history of old elvan homes isn't it?" "Yes, we are researching old tribes of elves from this area, actually. What were they saying about us?" she asked curiously. 

Paula says, "That you are a group of college history students looking into elvan history. What college is it that you attend Ruby?"   “Oh, I don't attend college. My grandmother's husband is one of the men in charge so he invited us down. Probably to get his grips on George here," she laughed lightly. "He is a history buff."   "Well, that and I have a little experience with a camera" says George with a smile. "But, yes we are helping establish the resources needed for the visiting students to gain some first hand archeology experience and to make sure the Conservancy is able to document and preserve what they find of the ancient way of life by the elves here.

Ruby asks, “What kind of shipping business do you do, Eric?”    Eric says, "I transport primarily agricultural products by barge, around here it is a combination of beans, rice and yams that I ship to northern ports. My connections in Washington D.C. help give me preference for some of the major contracts."   Ruby replies, “Very interesting, I will have to file that away in important information."   Fish turns his head to whisper directly into Thomas' ear, "Let's join Miss West. Call it a hunch..." 

A pianist takes to the piano and the orchestra begins to play. They begin with light background music for the opening reception. The waitresses continue to circulate offering snacks and beverages to the guests.  Luiz finally arrives and is announced as "Doctor Pedro Luiz Napoleao Chernoviz". Luiz is approached by a distinquished looking gentleman who introduces himself as Doctor Richard Letourneau. He says that he is one considered to be Jacksonville's top surgeon and that he regularly uses Luiz's medical texts.

As people circulate through the rooms they see that the large wooden deck on the back of the house has been set up with chairs and tables with a large buffet table along the back wall with various foods.   Fish and Thomas soon find themselves in a group of six very attractive young single ladies in their late teenage years who apparently all have their eyes on the wealthy young doctor and academic who they assume Fish to be. They are introduced (clockwise from Fish) as Katherine Desjardins LeMont, Donna Young, Anne-Marie Newbury, Carolyn Leslie MacAdams, Candice Fairfield and Glenna Rose Ayers. Within the first few minutes of conversation it is apparent that all six are the children or grandchildren of the club members.  

Fish leans on his rakish good looks and natural charisma to mack on the ladies -- in particular, his keen sense of Balance and acrobatic prowess should allow him to move close and spark standing-almost-too-close flirtation. He puts Diplomacy and Bluff to good use, playing with their assumptions. He fronts no outright pretense feigning the role of the good doctor, but neither does he go out of his way to disabuse them of the notion.

James, Mina, Alsoomse and Nanuet are approached by a tall man in a United States Navy uniform with the rank of Admiral (photo below). The man has a beard and mustache. The man has a number of medals pinned to his uniform. James had worn a pair of medals on his suit lapel, which is apparently what attracted the man's attention.  The Admiral introduces himself as Christoper Matthew Perry Rogers. James smiles and says, "Admiral Rogers, it is an honor." He turns to Mina and says, "Admiral, this is my wife Willamina." He then turns back towards his elvan companions and says, "And these are Alsoomse da Rosa and Nanuet." Rogers bows towards each. Looking at his companions James continues, "Admiral Rogers is quite famous, he served in the Mexican-American war at the naval seige of Vera Cruz and during the Civil War his ship was instrumental in the Battle of Port Royal." 

The admiral's body language had initially indicated some annoyance but James's recognition of him and knowledge of the man's background appears to help mollify the man. Rogers says, "I am honored that you know of me, but then, you are a historian. If you don't mind however, I wish to discuss something with you, perhaps in private..." as he jestures to one of James's medals.   James says, "We can speak in front of my family and friends. What is it you wish to talk about?" Rogers says, "Well I hoped to avoid any embarrassment, but it is inappropriate for you to be wearing that. While I am sure you are proud of your ancestor's service in the War of 1812, a Naval service medal should only be worn by the recipient, not his descendents."

James smiles and says, "Ah, I understand now. Sir, I was the recipient, having served on the USS Constitution. I am older than I appear due to my being part-elvan." He gestures back towards Alsoomse and says, "Professor da Rosa is my grandmother." 

From the moment of his introduction John Wesley Hardin had been swamped by people wishing to meet the celebrated outlaw. While he did his best to rid himself of the unwanted attention they persisted. Even a trip to the men's water closet failed to work, as they waited outside of the room for his return. He was on the verge of having to make threats when an illustration of how "fickle" celebrity seekers are manifested itself.

From the front door the arrival was announced of "Mr. Edwin F. Pierce and Miss. Fanny Davenport." Both in their early thirties and reknowned actors of the New York and European stage, she is considered one of the top actresses of this day. He too is considered a fine actor, although in truth he is best known for being her husband of three years. The two actors instantly became of the target of what had been the Hardin-fan-club. The crowd around John immediately disperses and flocks to see Fanny and Edwin without so much as even a 'goodbye' to Hardin.   

Ruby states, "Oh Georgie! We have to make sure to go over and say hello! We should wait until they aren't swamped though. I hope they'll want to spend some time chatting."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-four, “The Jacksonville Fraternal Order’s Ball", September 4th, 1882, 8:30 P.M.*

Ruby and George had been chatting with the Wenzels for fifteen minutes when the doorman announces "Mr. Henry Morrision Flagler and Guest". The entire room becomes immediatley silent and many people assume body languages communicating great tension. George recognizes Flagler's name, as he and his business partners John D. Rockefeller and Samuel Andrews founded Standard Oil, one of the nation's most successful businesses. Next to the announcer are an older man standing beside a well-dressed young lady. The older man's face has turned beet red as he glares around the room. The silence continues for a solid minute and there are a few snickers in the back of the room, from a group of middle-aged to older women.

A distinguished man hurries up to the doorway and says, "Henry, I apoligize, this will be dealt with." That man then takes the leather list from the one by the door, stating "You are dismissed. Leave my home NOW!" He then turns to the hall stating loudly "Mr. Henry Morrison and Mrs. Ida Alice Flagler." Conversations in the room resume although people still keep their voices low as the upper-class drama continues to unfold at the doorway. 

Ruby's hand flew to her mouth and she giggled. "Oh, that is embarrassing for them," she commented. "Well, you know, it shouldn't matter that much, all this silly class drama. I wonder if that was purposeful. Anyway, it's really great that you don't care about that stuff George. I can't stand it."   

Eric and Paula are still standing nearby and Eric says, "Oh, it was totally purposeful. Those society women absolutely hate Mr. Flagler's new wife. He moved here to Jacksonville six years ago, as the warmer climate was thought to help his sickly first wife. He was very devoted to her; she finally passed away last year. Not long after that Mr. Flagler married young Ida Alice, who had been his wife's nurse."   Ruby replies, "Oh that's not very nice. He was probably very lonely. George, we should make sure to go over and speak to them. That'll make people talk."

Abigail and Lawrence had circulated around the room, meeting the various people present and engaging in superficial small talk. They find themselves in the company of a trio of Europeans who had recently moved to the Jacksonville area. The three are from Belgium, the patriarch being a widower of Lawrence's generation by the name of Jean-Francois Jacques de Lambert and his children closer to Abigail in age, a daughter Rouyn Elise de Montgomerie and son Garread Lucius de Lambert. They have recently purchased a cotton plantation west of the city. 

Lawrence says, "Monsieur de Lambert, Mademoiselle de Montgomerie, Monsieur de Lambert. How nice to meet you. You seem to be doing well here. How do you like the weather? It's much warmer than in France, right?" Jean-Francois replies, "Oui, France and Belgium are much cooler. But here in the Jacksonville area we at least get the cool ocean breeze."

Abigail asks, "If I may ask, what brought you from Belgium to Florida? Such a radical change for all of you. Did you desire adventure, or was there a definite plan behind your decision?" Gerread says, "He left to provide me and my sister with a better life, our opportunities in Belgium became limited." Jean-Francois says, "Yes, I had a very successful business with what I thought were hundreds of happy customers. What I didn't realize was that their patronage was linked to their assumptions of future opportunities with King Leopold, as Gerread here was formally courting his daughter Princess Stephanie." 

Gerread says, with some bitterness in his voice, "But Leopold chose to marry her off last year instead to Archduke Rudoff, the Crown Prince of Austria, Hungary and Bohemia." Jean-Francois says, "Yes, an arranged marriage to increase Belgium's power in Europe. Once it was clear that I was not going to have any royal connections my customers abruptly left me, forcing me to close the business for good. We sold the family estate and came here to America, where we are now successful again." 

Abby says, "I'm sorry to hear that. It's unfortunate the things that people will do when they think there is money or power to be gained. And unfortunate for the Princess that her father favored a match made for his power rather than her happiness with a young man who obviously loved her. But you're in the United States now and doing well. I wish I could promise that no one here is a power-seeker, but we all know better. But still, America is different, and hard work rarely goes unrewarded." 

Gerrard smiles at Abby and says, "Oui, and one reward is that there are no shortages of beautiful women here in America. Please save me a dance for later Abigail, I would be very appreciative." A warm smile crossed Abby's face, her chin tilted down just slightly so she could look up from under her eyelashes. "As I appreciate the invitation. How could I refuse such a charming gentleman."  She lifted her head a bit and asked, "How did you settle on a cotton plantation? Is it your new business, or just a place you wanted to live that would garner some additional income for the family?" 

Jean-Francois replies, "It was serendipity. We initially went to Savannah, Georgia, for no other reason than that was the ship's destination. Not long thereafter I happened to meet an old widow whose husband and heirs had not survived the war. She was looking to sell her family property here in the Jacksonville area. I knew nothing about cotton farming, but am a quick study, and truly enjoy owning one-thousand acres of land rather than only five as was the case in Belgium."

Abigail notices that Rouyn Elise has remained quiet during the entire conversation. In a rather thick French accent she excuses herself and heads over to get a drink from one of the waitresses. Jean-Francois says, "The change has been hard on her, she misses both French culture and her husband. He is a sailor, and was seldom home back in Belgium, but since moving to the United States he has chosen to spend more time out at sea than ever before." 

"He didn't... marry her with the same thought your disloyal customers had, did he? I hope you'll forgive me, I know it's none of my business. To be pulled away from home to a place so different must be very difficult." Jean Francois says, "Oh no, but Marcel was my employee, the Engineering Officer of my freighter fleet. When the business went under I had to sell the ships and he had no job. When we were in Savannah he was hired as Chief Engineer on a rather large freighter that makes runs up and down the Atlantic coast, from Canada to Latin America, with only occasional leave. So he's now out at sea two-thirds to three-quarters of the time." 

Abby looked relieved and nodded. "It must be very hard for her. Although I love my home of New Orleans, I've always been so curious about the world that I was eager to travel it. But I find every now and then I need to return and remember who I am in the place where I was born." Gerread lights up and exclaims, "You're from New Orleans! Does that mean that you speak the French language?" 

She replies, "Oui Monsieur, but not as beautifully as you might hope. The French spoken by the people of New Orleans is not quite the same as that spoken in Europe. It's been influenced by the many other races and nationalities that live in the city. My accent would probably sound just awful to you, never mind the slang I'd be sure to use." He says, "Oui, I understand. But you are fluent in the language, non? You can read and understand French. That is magnificent, we have that in common."   

She asks, "Oh yes, certainly. What else do you think we might have in common?" Taking her hand in his he states, "Ah, those of us of French background have much in common, the world is our playground, and it is just a matter of choosing what to explore first."  His sister returns and comments to Gerrard in French "Brother dear, please stop pawing at that poor woman! Why must you attempt to enrapture every female that you meet." Lawrence gets the gist of what she says. He laughs while trying to hide it with his hand. "Ahem, sorry about that. New Orleans is a wonderful city. So full of life. It must be the French influence."

Abigail laughed lightly and smiled at the woman. In French she answered, "Have no fear for me, Madame. It's been a while since I was outrageously flattered and I'm certainly enjoying it. I hope I'll see both of you again after this lovely evening is over, I think we could be great friends, and we can all use friends." Rouyn Elise gives Abby a genuine smile and says, "Yes, I would like that, I have no friends here at all. You don't have to worry about Gerread either, he'll happily become your friend."

Abby switched back to English and said, "See, my accent IS atrocious. I have to admit the French in my background is quite small. My father was an Englishman, but my mother is New Orleans born and raised. She has a lot of different nationalities in her background, French being only one of them." Jean-Francois says, "I've heard worse, and we Belgium’s are not as critical of pronunciation as the French, they even criticize our use of the language.” Abby laughed lightly at Rouyn Elise's comment. "Oh, I'm sure he will. I will just have to watch for what else he might try to become," she said, teasing. "It might even be fun. But with you on my side I will have the inside story on him.

I have never been to France, I was in England but I was working and didn't leave England for pleasure trips. But from what I've heard, the French can be rather particular." 

Gerrard ignores his sister's comment and pays little to no attention to Lawrence's as well, focusing entirely upon Abigail. Jean-Francois replies to Lawrence with "I for one welcome the American ways over the French, there is something to be said for being a young, new and interesting place. Now that your nation has settled it's internal differences I find it's potential to be near-infinite."

Across the room, the last of the guests continue to arrive and be announced, including the Sheriff and wife Gerta.  Nanuet wanders around almost as if he is lost. He finds himself drawn to the other elves and strikes up conversations with the servers when they are idle. 

Mina Parker soon comes to his rescue saying, "There you are! Let's stick together for a while please. Apparently the Admiral was also the Superintendent of the United States Naval Academy, so he is now lost in conversation with James and Alsoomse about college academia. I found it interesting for the first fifteen minutes but then tired of it. They'll be at it for another hour or so. Let's get something to eat dear friend." "Well now you are certainly speaking my language!" Nanuet says cracking a wide smile. "I'd be glad to accompany you!" Nanuet offers his arm to Mina and the two go off in search of food and drink. 

Near the stage, the women all compete for Fish’s attentions, each trying to outdo the next with flattery, flirtations, compliments, and/or talk of their own family wealth. Fish is greatly enjoying their company when another young lady who has just entered the room suddenly distracts him. Standing at the doorway, dressed in an elegant blue gown, is the women he met on the train. Beside her is a man in a three-piece suit with an almost identical face as the woman. The replacement doorman checks the list and announces "Mr. Percival T. Brown and Miss. Penelope J. Brown."  

Fish attempts to catch Hardin's eye. When he does, he nods meaningfully toward the couple.  The Brown twins engage in conversation not far from the door with Mr. and Mrs. Flagler, who are still speaking with the party's host and two other gentlemen who had joined him. Luiz breaks off from his conversation with the Doctor and makes his way over towards Fish and Thomas and gesturing to the Browns comments "My, look who has arrived. Well, they do say that you should keep your friends close and your enemies closer." 

Ruby waited some time until the actors seemed to have less people surrounding them. She took George and waited for the right moment to introduce themselves. She gave them a little curtsy. "Good evening Mr. Pierce and Miss Davenport. My name is Ruby West and this is my fiancée George Eastman. I'd love to have a bit of a chat with you if you have the time. I'm an entertainer myself and have been considering becoming an actress." 

"Eastman, the photographer?" Pierce exclaims. He warmly welcomes the two of them and asks if they live in the area. While he speaks with George Fanny steps slightly away, greeting the other fans who flocked to them. "Yes, that's my George," Ruby smiled. Though it was odd to have someone more interested in him than in her. Still, he should have some attention sometime too. "Actually George lives in Rochester, where my family is originally from. Right now we're living here. I don't know where we will live after we get married. What are you doing here in Florida?" 

Edwin says, "Trying to keep up with my bride." Hearing herself mentioned, Fanny pivots back and introduces herself to Ruby and George. She says that she will be performing in Tallahassee the upcoming weekend and arrived early in the State to look around." Ruby shook the woman's hand. "Pleasure to meet you Miss Davenport. Or is it Mrs. Pierce? I'd love to see you perform in your upcoming show. Perhaps we could enjoy a meal together at some point, if you'll be down here for some time. I'd love to hear about your experiences." 

Fannie says, "We're staying in Jacksonville until Wednesday. Why don't we get together for dinner and a show tomorrow night? We're staying at the Astor Hotel." "That sounds wonderful! Is that alright George? I believe we are free tomorrow evening. That way we can leave you to your other adoring fans tonight," Ruby teased. "We'll meet you at the Astor Hotel, what time would be convenient for the two of you?" "None too early," Fanny States, "We theater people do not even begin our days until noon. How does 7:00 PM sound?" 

Ruby laughs heartily. "Yes, this I know, trust me. Many a friend and acquaintance know I won't be available until a little later in the day. 7:00 sounds perfect. Until tomorrow then." Ruby gave them a little nod then took George's hand and tugged him away.   "That's so exciting! Tomorrow night that is. Now, would you like to have a little appetizer, dance or perhaps go cause trouble with Mr. Flagler and young Ida Alice?" 

Nanuet and Mina find their way out to the back deck of the mansion, a large wooden railed platform overlooking a river tributary that flows into the main river a half-mile away. Various tables and chairs have been set out of the deck and tables with food and beverages are along the wall beside the building. The variety of foods is varied, with nearly every type of meat, fish, fruit and vegetable one could expect as well as no shortage of cheeses and breads. A half-ogre bartenders is standing next to a beverage cart, getting guests whatever they wish. 

Gas lanterns illuminate the deck, although there is still residual light to the west from where the sun has recently set. A tall woman in a maroon gown approaches the pair and says "Hello, Once you have your food Count Ladislas would appreciate it if you could join him." She gestures to a table where a distinguished looking clean-shaven gentleman with dark hair is seated. He appears to be around forty years of age and is attired in a dark suit, white shirt, with a dark cloak over his shoulders. His appearance is also that of a half-elf, with an angular face and points to his ears. 

"Oh, ummm... certainly" Nanuet says with uncertainty as he looks to Mina who nods. "We'd be honored to join Count Ladislas." Nanuet puts together a plate of food that is inappropriately stacked with food, skipping nothing from what is offered. He brings his plate to the table where the count is seated before offering to help Mina with hers. Before sitting down Nanuet offers his hand to the Count and says "Hello Mister Count, I am Nanuet, and this is Miss Mina."   

The man stands and bows to Mina. He shakes Nanuet's hand and says with a Slavic accent, "Thank you for joining me. I gather from your bearing Mr. Nanuet that you are not familiar with who I am, that answers the primary question that I had for you. Please, have a seat, I believe that we have much to discuss."  Nanuet says, "As long as you don't mind if I talk and eat, I will gladly have a seat.”

George and Ruby are then approached by an older gentleman who is bald and with a white beard and mustache (photo below). He introduces himself as General Francis Elias Spinner, the current President of the Jacksonville Fraternal Order. George recognizes the name of Lincoln's Treasurer of the United States. Ruby recognizes from the man's accent that he is also a New Yorker. He warmly welcomes the two of them and enthusiastically states how much he wishes for George to become a member of their group. 

"General Spinner," Ruby gives him a curtsy, "Pleasure to meet you." She grins, "Do I detect a New York accent General? What are you down here if I might be so nosy?" He smiles and says, "Miss West, I am please to meet you. Any relative of James Parker's is top notch in my book. And yes, I am from upstate New York, the community of Mohawk to be exact, although I have also lived in Utica and New York City. What I am doing here is retiring after a long career of dedicated service, although I still own land back in Mohawk as well as a plot in the cemetery there for my final internment." 

"A pleasure to make your acquaintance as well General Spinner." replies George. "You have found Jackson an amenable place to retire then?" Spinner smiles and says, "I think that we New Yorkers will find the winters here much easier, I know that my bones and muscles do. As for the rest of the place, it's changed dramatically since I first arrived two years ago, largely due to the arrival of the railroads. The year-round population of the city has doubled in just that short time, and the wintertime population mushrooms to five-times that of the current year-round. 

And with the tourist trade rapidly becoming the primary employment for the region, those with deep-rooted 'Southern' ideas are learning to adapt and be tolerant of us 'Yankees' who think otherwise. I suspect that is also partially due to the fact that the Spanish only left sixty-years back, with most Americans arriving after that, so there hasn't been as much time for long-held traditions to set it.  This Jacksonville Fraternal Order is one of the last institutions to consider undergoing such changes, having been chartered fifty-years back based upon a similar organization from Virginia, but with me as its new President that will happen in short order." 

"Well, that is welcome news, both of the city and the Order. I think the country needs a bit of homogenization to ensure we never attempt to divide this country again. And I am very pleased to hear you are bringing changes to the Fraternal Order. You know I am considered a progressive, even back in New York General Spinner and would not abandon those ideals because of a warmer latitude." says George. 

He replies, "I am pleased to hear that, I have always been considered progressive myself. Back during the war I was Treasurer of the United States, which meant that most hiring for Government jobs went through me. I saw no reason why able-bodied soldiers needed to be kept behind for clerical and secretary work and went about hiring women for the first time into Government positions. Doing so put me in opposition with all of the other Cabinet members, but President Lincoln agreed with my logic and backed my efforts." 

Ruby exclaims, "Treasurer of the United States? My goodness, that is really important! And you got to meet the President and everything! I'm glad you are all about letting the lesser sex help out too. Sounds like you'll be a little less busy with this Fraternal organization thing. What do they do?" Spinner replies, "They've had a number of different objectives over the years, but currently the main task is to help make Governor Bloxham's vision a reality. He anticipates turning Florida into a haven for northerners to spend the winter months, as well as a place for people to permanently retire to. So our goal is to promote businesses into establishing the infrastructure for such a vision, as well as making the visitors to our State feel welcome." 

She says, "I can see how that would be appealing, if you didn't mind the traveling. While it's hot now, it is probably much nicer here in the winter than up in the bitter Rochester snow. So may I be nosy General Spinner, are you here with a date?" He smiles and says, "No, I am currently unattached. Please be sure to save me a dance for later, that is, if Mr. Eastman does not mind."   "Lucky for us Mr. Eastman is not the jealous sort. I look forward to that dance General." 

Ruby grinned at the memory, actually memories, of a jealous George. She thought that just proved how much he loved her.  "I wonder when the music will start, I am itching to dance. I haven't been to a real ball in forever! I think I've forgotten the proper protocol." Spinner says, "Well then, I think that the dancing should begin soon then, I will go speak to this ball's host William Ledwith about starting the music."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-five, “People at the Ball", September 4th, 1882, 9:30 P.M.*

Nanuet and Mina join Count Ladislas with the count commenting "Based upon the quantity on that plate you must be quite hungry."  Nanuet nods and then says, “You are correct that I do not know who you are. Do you know who I am?"   The Count states, "I do indeed, we have had some mutual acquaintances. First is Professor Alsoomse da Rosa. A little over forty years ago she and some of her students from Dartmouth College traveled to my native Lithuania to investigate the origin of the elvan blood among Lithuanian noble families. It is a fascinating story some seven-century old and her timing was fortunate as a few surviving members of the original journey were still alive at that time. Her linguistic expertise was able to fill in some of the pieces of the story that were missing."

He pauses to drink from the goblet of red wine before him and then continues, "Our other mutual acquaintance was a man by the name of Nolan Edwards. I was his financier, providing him with income and materials for his work here in America. I understand that you were with him when he perished and that you have helped to continue Mr. Edwards his efforts. That is why I thought that you may have come here to the Jacksonville area seeking to meet with me." 

Nanuet stops in mid-swallow, pauses and then coughs. "Excuse me" Nanuet says as he grabs a napkin and covers his mouth and lowers his head for a moment. "No, I am here on other business, I did not realize that there was more of his um... work to be done. That is unsettling news."  Ladislas replies, "This region of the United States is totally free of the creatures due to the efforts of myself and my associates in the Brotherhood of Rudolpho. My understanding is that remainder of the country is also rid of them due to your efforts.

I have been here for nearly twenty years. The American War of Succession had acted as a magnet for the creatures of the night, providing a ready supply of fresh victims where dead bodies would not raise concerns. Sherman's march of his Union army from Atlanta to Savannah resulted in hundreds of them infesting the State of Georgia. That is when the Brotherhood helped me to establish a farm and ranch in this region, to establish a headquarters near the Georgian border, from which we had diligently worked to destroy them. The last of those regional creatures perished little more than a year back." 

"So then the work is completed?" Nanuet asked, his mood lighted.   The Count replies, "I believe that it is. The Brotherhood of Rudolpho will continue to be diligent. I appreciate your efforts in ridding the world of those creatures. Should you learn of any other I would appreciate it if you would inform us. My ranch is situated approximately six-miles northeast of where we are now."    Nanuet says, "I too will be diligent and will certainly inform you should I find any evidence that our work is not completed. I thank you for the work that you have done to this point as well. Hopefully for everyone's sake it is done." 

The Count replies, "You are most welcome. It is an honor to meet you as well."   Gesturing to one of the elvan waitresses he adds, "And it is also good to see another of us with elvan blood as a guest at this function rather than a servant. Until today I have been the only one, and they made an exception to their bylaws for that. Had I not been of European royalty I am certain that they would not have done so. As it was, I barely won a majority and that was with the most prejudicial members away fighting the war." 

Nanuet states, "I wasn't aware it was that much of an issue. Are they aware of what you have done to keep the community safe? They should have you as a guest of honor rather than having to vote just to let you through the doors."  The Count replies, "I agree, but you also need to take into account that here in Florida the humans fought with the Siminole for nearly four decades earlier in this century, and at the cost of over a thousand human lives. 

With the information that your colleague Professor da Rosa had provided I was able to reassure them that my own elvan heritage was seven centuries removed from the Americas, and that my elvan ancestors originated not from this region but from northern Canada, so I had no Siminole connections.  As to being a guest of honor, or letting them know of my work, I sincerely doubt that anyone of my Brotherhood would ever be welcomed as a guest at any gathering. We generally keep Father Rudolpo's history a secret for that very reason." 

Nanuet says, "Well, the people of this area owe you more than they realize then. Is there anything we can do to help prevent this from occurring again? You know, keep things in check." He replies, "I, and my fellow brotherhood members, will continue to monitor the region and make sure that those vile creatures do not return." 

Spinner heads away from Ruby and George and goes over to talk to the man who had dealt with the earlier problem at the doorway. The man, apparently Ledwith, heads up on the area near the musicians and announces that the dancing will begin soon and for people to clear the center of the front to rooms to allow for dancing. 

The orchestra begins playing a classical piece at a very opportune moment, as the doorman announces the arrival of "Charles and Edwina Oxnard". This couple is known to Ruby and George, the Oxnards being an 'old money' family who were friends with Ruby's parents. They own several mill buildings in Rochester and have been active in the Rochester social scene, but have always snubbed George due to his fortune being recently earned rather than inherited. 

"Oh no, what are THEY doing here??" Ruby frowned, "My mother's friends the Oxnards are here. We managed to avoid them at our picnic that day, I'd like to keep it that way. Quick George, take me dancing before they come over." "I have no idea who you are referring to my dear. No one of consequence has entered, now let us dance" say George taking Ruby by the arm and leading her to the floor.

Midway through the dance, George whispers into Ruby's ear "Your dress is the most beautiful here my dear. But I think that has more to do with what and whom it adorns"   Ruby smiled yet George could detect the slightest pink spread across her cheeks. "Thank you darling, I knew you would love it. And I made sure to choose something that wouldn't embarrass you," she teased. "Though, I imagine you'll enjoy what's underneath even better..." 

After the ball's host announced that the music would begin for dancing, what immediately follows is an exchange of glances between Jean-Francois, Gerread and Lawrence, an unspoken challenge as to which one of them will be the first to ask Abigail for this dance. Protocol dictates that Lawrence should as her escort, Gerread clearly wishes to ask, but Jean-Francois stares him down enough to keep his request to himself for the moment. 

Abby pretends to be oblivious to the by-play, saying, "I didn't expect the dancing to begin quite so soon. It's been some time since I had a proper dance. Historians get invited to plenty of dinners, but not so many dances." Losing his patience with the visual duel between the two other men, Jean-Francois steps in front of his son and asks Abby for the first dance. "Sir, how generous of you. I'll have the most distinguished partner in the room," Abby said, taking his arm. 

Lawrence nods slightly at Jean-Francois for his breaking of the impasse. While sitting out the first dance, Lawrence tries to make peace with Gerread. Don't worry, son. I'm just her escort to the dance. If she takes a fancy to you, then that's her choice." "Merci, that is very generous of you. She is a fine young woman. If I may be so forward, how is it that the two of you have become acquainted?" Gerread replies. 

Lawrence sips his drink. "Not a problem, sir. We work together. Just started the job too. And let me ask you a question. Are your intentions toward her honorable?" Gerrard replies, "But of course sir, she appears to be a fine and well-educated woman. I will treat her like a lady should be treated." 

Jean-Francois proves to be an excellent dancer. Near the end of the dance he says, "Do not let my children bother you my dear, if either of them become a problem tonight or in the future please be sure to let me know."   She replies, "Are they likely to? I do not take myself too seriously and love to have fun. I can't imagine either of them causing me real concern." He says, "More a case of them causing trouble for the other, they've both always had a significant amount of sibling rivalry." 

She replies, "So I perhaps shouldn't believe everything one might have to say about the other. It seems strange to me, but I don't have any brothers or sisters so I have no frame of reference.”   Rouyen Elise said Gerrard tries to enrapture every lady he meets. Was that the kind of thing you're talking about?"    Jean-Francois replies, "Well, he has always been a ladies man, so that comment isn't that far off. I was thinking more about Royen's comment to you about friendship. She may be serious about that, or she may just be trying to deprive her brother of your friendship. I guess it's too soon to tell." 

Abby says, "Well, I have room for friendships with both, so there should be no deprivation on either side. Of course, I'll also be very busy with my work. That more than anything else would deprive me of time to spend with new friends." The dance ends and Jean-Francois thanks Abigail. Gerread does not hesitate to ask her for the next dance while Lawrence stands there still silent. 

Abby comments to Gerread, "Your father is an excellent dancer. We'll see if you can do as well. And you need have no worries over Mr. Cantrell. He is a work associate who was kind of enough to escort me around the ball this evening. I'm sure he was trying to decide if he ought to follow the usual rules, or go ahead and send me off to enjoy myself." 

Fish enjoys a continuos rotation of dances from the six young ladies who are seeking the attention of the good doctor. Thomas looks on with detached interest.   Mina and Nanuet continue their discussion with Count Ladislas out on the back deck as Nanuet consumes his mountain of food.  Alsoomse and James continue to converse with General Spinner.  Luiz is dancing with a young lady with a loud and continuous high-pitched laugh.  

Ruby and George's dance bring them over near where Percival Brown is dancing with an attractive young women who resembles the ball's host, possibly his daughter.   Ruby nodded as they danced by. "I wonder who that girl is?" Ruby pondered out loud. "George, I suppose we should introduce ourselves around tonight, for business reasons, for you and the work we’re doing down here. But it seems you have quite the fan club here and I'm a little jealous. After all, you're not usually the center of attention..." she teased him.

Ruby also kept one eye on the Oxnards, knowing they would approach her, but really it didn't bother her all that much. She had partially repaired the relationship with her mother who was the main reason of avoiding the old fashioned couple in the first place and besides, she was here to have fun anyway. Dancing with her future husband always made her feel better so she concentrated on that but was interrupted by the ruckus at the door. "My, they are picky about who they let in here, huh?"   

The commotion is from a pair of individuals are attempting to enter and being denied admittance. Both are well-dressed men and while both have human features one stands nearly seven-feet in height with a darker skin tone. The doorman has stepped back while an older man with a southern accent is refusing to let them in.  The orchestra's playing drowns out the conversation at the door but it still catches the attention of several of those inside, include the host and two other men who had helped calm down Mr. Flagler earlier in the evening. General Spinner also catches the commotion and heads in that direction.

The human who had arrived continues to argue with the older man who had prevented his entrance as the four other men reach the doorway. The discussion appears to be rather animated although the men make an effort to not raise their voices.   The man then points across the room, the older gentleman yelling loudly for him to stop. The man continues forward towards where Fish and Thomas are standing and then makes a beeline march in that direction, with his ogre companion and the other four following in his trail." Across the room James and Alsoomse also both head in that direction. 

Ruby comments, "Oh George, I think someone is looking for Fish or Thomas. We should go over and help." Ruby drags George in that direction to get closer and hear what is going on.  Now noticing come commotion in the next room, which Alsoomse and James are heading over towards, Count Ladislas says "Ah, there is your elvan associate and she appears in somewhat of a hurry. Shall we go see what is taking place?" 

The older human and younger part-ogre continue to head towards Fish and Thomas. The older man chasing them manages to catch the human and grab him by the shoulder exclaiming "Mr. Kingsley, you are making a scene." The man stops and turns replying "No Judge Settle, you are."   General Spinner arrives and says "What transpires here?" Judge Settle states, "An old difference of opinion. Mr. Kingsley wishes for his nephew to be admitted and I have told him on several occasions that will never happen. He will not take 'No' for an answer." Kingsley says to Spinner, "I was under the impression that you are now the President of this organization, not Judge Settle, so I fail to see why he gets to dictate policy."   The other trio of men arrive behind Spinner, just as James and Alsoomse also reach that part of the room, but stay around ten feet back. 

John Hardin continues to rotate around the room, doing his best to avoid those who had earlier sought him out. Hardin, pleased that his erstwhile band of sycophants has found another target, watches the newly unfolding drama with a wry smirk.   "Longstanding disagreements like that are best settled with a hogleg in the street at noon..." he says under his breath.

Ruby just stood back and watched the fireworks ensue before stepping forward. "What's going on? Is someone not allowed in to the party?" Judge Settle turns, with a look of annoyance at being interrupted until he notices that the lady who spoke is accompanied by George Eastman. He says, "Mr. Eastman, Miss. West, this is merely an internal matter with the Fraternal Order and does not concern you."   Ruby, just a tad annoyed at being put down, said, "Oh I would disagree, Judge Settle is it? Whomever attends the ball affects the atmosphere of the ball and the attendees certainly add to the mood of any gathering. So I say it does affect me AND my fiancée." 

The three other gentlemen move forward and one approaches George and Ruby, shaking George's hand and saying, "Hello Mr. Eastman, you have a lovely fiancée. I am Morris Dzialynski, Jacksonville's Mayor. I welcome you to our fair city." Another steps forward and say, "As do I, J. Ramsey Day at your service, Jacksonville's previous Mayor." The third says, "And I am William Ledwith, the host of tonight's ball, and also the man who should have been elected Mayor last April." General Spinner laughs out loud saying, "Yes, and them welcoming you is probably about the only thing you'll ever find these three agreeing upon." Then she flashed them a warm smile and extended her hand, even though she had been overlooked in the introductions. "Pleasure to meet you all." 

Each greets her. Judge Settle turns back towards Kingsley and says, "Sir, I will ask you just one more time, will you please escort your nephew off the premises?" Ledwith interrupts, "Judge, I believe that is my decision to make as host, not yours."  The judge is visibly annoyed at that comment, but it becomes clear that Ledwith is not taking sides when he turns to Kingsley and states, "And why is it that you thought this....associate of yours....would ever be welcomed here?" Kingsley gestures to Fish and Thomas and says, "Because you just admitted him as a member, that's why!" 

Ruby exclaims, "Am I to understand that you don't want to admit his associate because he is of ogrish descent?" Judge Settle turns to Ruby and says, "That is according to the bylaws of our organization, only humans may be admitted for membership."  A distinguished looking middle-aged half-elf wearing a dark suit, white silk shirt, thin tie and cloak walks forward accompanied by Nanuet and Mina. He states in a east European accent, "That is not true, I have been a member for almost two decades." Settle turns and states, "They made an exception in your case Count Ladislas."  James interjects and says, "And mine as well?" Settle pivots around and says, "What do you mean?" James says, "I am one-quarter elvan." He then gestures to Alsoomse and states, "Professor da Rosa is my maternal Grandmother." 

Kingsley then points back to Fish and Thomas, who are still fifteen feet away watching the altercation while doing their best to suppress their grins. Mr. Kingsley states, and says, "And what about him? He has more ogrish blood in him than my nephew does. You admitted him as a member and he's only been here a week! My nephew has lived here as a productive citizen of Jacksonville for his entire life." Mr. Ledwith states, "Jerome, that individual who you refer to is not a member, he is merely Doctor Crane's servant." 

As Thomas and Fish make their way over to join the conversation James looks to the men and says, "Am I to understand that you have admitted me to an organization that would not have me for a member?" Still spinning around the room with Gerrard, Abigail noticed the group forming around Dr. Crane and Fish. "Lead me over that way please," she said with a little grin. "I'd like to see how those gentleman take some news." 

He extends his arm to her as they make their way across the room. Gerread comments, "I believe those men are community leaders here in Jacksonville, three of them ran for Mayor in the last election. It was a rather heated campaign, the main issue being whether liquor establishments and saloons should be open on Sundays. I am pleased to say that the temperance society was on the loosing side." "I'm pleased to hear it. Why do some people insist on taking all the fun out of life? Being boring doesn't make you moral after all.  My friends over there are certainly not boring. In fact I imagine that little gathering is about my friend Dr. Crane." 

Judge Settle says, "We obviously did not do a thorough enough background check."  General Spinner interjects, "And do you know what that background check would have revealed? That Mr. Parker is a former United States Naval Officer and war hero. He served on the U.S.S. Constitution during the War of 1812. He is an Ivy League college graduate and was an instructor at the United States Naval Academy. He has also served directly under four United States Presidents including both Lincoln and Grant. I for one am proud to have him as a member."

Settle says, "Be that as it may, there appear to be some irregularities here that cannot be overlooked." While they are speaking Fish and Thomas move into the circle of individuals and wait to be recognized. "Are you going to ask James to leave?" Ruby asks curiously. "Because I imagine if he goes, we all go." Her eyes dart over to George knowing how they were fawning over him just a moment ago. 

"Irregularities?" interjects George finally. "Irregularities? I dare say Judge Settle the only thing that is irregular are your antebellum and antediluvian attitudes regarding a few quirks of inheritance and ancestry. Did you gain your position on the bench solely due to the chance matings of your ancestors? I doubt it. Not that you could prove your humanity in any case. But did General Spinner achieve the dignified rank of General due to the fact that he lacked pointed ears or protruding lower canine teeth? I dare say he did not. Not one man here achieved anything due to his accident of birth. Even if he inherited his money and did nothing to earn it, his forebearers who did actually earn the money did so not because of their ancestry. 

No Judge Settle, you and General Spinner and myself and every other man in here who is not merely riding on his father or grandfather's coattails, had to earn his place in society. He had to work and show talent. He had to be better than most others. Have better ideas, better work ethics, and see opportunities others didn't. THAT is what we need to be honoring here. Not the accident of your birth, but what it is you have accomplished with your life, what improvements have you made to society as a whole. And if any person, regardless of his so-called race, can contribute to this nation and the betterment of mankind, I say you should allow him to be a member. In the past, men excluded one another based on what gods they worshiped, or what country they were born in. All accidents of birth Judge. 

How can you hate a man simply because he was born in Poland? Or Norway? Or Spain? Did he choose to be born there? No he most certainly did not. You would I hope not exclude him because of the accident of his birth location, then why are you so quick to bar those who look different from you based upon their parentage? It is the same accident of birth as the other. So your background check should be asking what talents does this man have, what has he done in his life? Men of talent, men of success, men of character, that is what builds a commonality here. And since I will be spending a good deal of time down here in Jacksonville, I would not dream of joining a social order that did not recognize a man based on his own achievements and not the vagaries of shadowy biology and eugenics. I would hope that I could find a group of like-minded men who would enjoy having me join them. Gentlemen, do you know of such an organization? I would hate to report back to my friends in Rochester that I could not find one here" says George looking pointedly at Dzialynski, Day and Ledwith. 

Dzailynski interjects "We are a very accepting group Mr. Eastman, the issue pertains to the Fraternal Order's bylaws. I am certain that you understand the importance of an organization following its charter."   George replies, "Absolutely Mr. Dzailynski. Assuming of course that the by laws were written well in the first place of course. However, you cannot be so presumptuous as to think that your by-laws are written in stone and immutable merely because they are written down. Every thing changes Mr. Dzailynski, it must change or die out."

Ruby interjects, "Perhaps it's time to change your antiquated by laws then. If you want to have the best people in your organization you need to open it up to a larger selection of people."   Judge Settle states, "We have, during the last two years we have been willing to admit into our ranks a great many of you northerners despite you.....Peculularites. I believe that we have been quite flexible. That doesn't give you Yankees carte blache to come in and try to uproot our long-established organization." 

"Your long-established organization Judge? So does mere history and tradition trump civility and honor? Does hiding behind a documented by-laws validate a reactionary, repressive, retrograde and reprehensible social stance? If you are right, and your long standing organization is sacrosanct then I fear General Sherman should have marched further south." retorts George.  Ruby tried not to scrunch her nose trying to understand what George was saying but she was pretty sure she got his meaning. 

She says, "Well, I believe you will find that US YANKEES and our peculiarities may have had something to offer you and your organization, if you would have put your prejudices aside to see that. I hope this isn't the way you try to recruit all the people you'd like for your little group. I doubt now there is anything you can do to get George to join you, or any of our other friends for that matter. We have better things to do than waste time with this kind of discrimination." 

Ledwith says, "Gentlemen, Ladies, there is no reason for any disagreements here. This is neither the time or place for a heated political discussion, nor is it a business meeting of our executive board."  First he turns towards Settle and says, "This is my home and I will not have my guests insulted Sir. If you cannot be civil I would suggest that you leave right now."  He then turns towards George and states, "And you are certainly welcome in both my home and with this organization Mr. Eastman." He turns towards Ruby and adds, "As is your charming fiancée."  

She says, "Thank you Mr. Ledwith. Perhaps we just misunderstood. A little dancing and perhaps another drink should cure all. Or maybe a tour of your beautiful home would cool everyone off?" "Thank you very much for your kind hospitality and graciousness Mr. Ledwith. With men like you within the ranks, perhaps there is some merit to this organization after all. My apologies for making a scene in your home" says George shaking his hand. 

Mr. Ledwith then pivots towards Fish and extending his hand says, "And you as well Doctor Crane." Fish grins broadly and turning toward Thomas remarks (with a measured tone of deference), "Congratulations, Dr. Crane! May I get you a glass of champagne to toast the occasion?" He opens his arms broadly and bows from the waist ever so slightly, as though inviting Thomas to step up and close the gap between them to clasp Ledwith's hand.  Thomas reaches out and firmly grasps his hands stating in his cultured British accent, "Hello Good Sir, I am Doctor Thomas Imamu Sapathwa-Crane. I am delighted to make your acquaintance. You have a wonderful house here Sir and I am honored to attend your ball!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-six, “You’re Doctor Crane?", September 4th, 1882, 9:45 P.M.*

Following Thomas’s introduction Judge Settle's mouth falls open and his eyes are nearly popping out of his head. Jerome Kingsley has a smug grin on his face. Kingsley's quarter-ogre nephew eyes are also sparkling and he is doing his best to suppress a smile.

Mr. Day loudly interjects "You're Doctor Crane? Thomas replies, "Indeed I am, Doctor of Philosophy from Oxford University." Judge Settle turns to James Parker and interjects, "Fraud, you've committed fraud! You lied about this.....individual." James replies, "I did no such thing. I was asked the names and backgrounds of my Timucuan Conservatory colleagues and provided you with that information, nothing was ever stated about race. I obviously must not have known of your bigoted regulations, or as a part-elf myself, why would I have agreed to join?"

Settle turns towards the current and former Mayor and firmly says, "This ogre will not be a member!" Jerome Kingsley states "He already is, and according to bylaws can only be removed for cause. It appears to me he's been acting as the finest of gentlemen this evening, he has done nothing that would warrant his expulsion from the organization."  Settle glares and Kingsley then points to General Spinner and says, "I demand that we convene a meeting of the Executive Board right now to deal with this matter!" 

Spinner replies, "Do you really think that wise? Mr. Flagler is the Board's current Chairman, and given his current mood that would probably not be the best course of action." The Mayor comments, "That's a very good point."  Settle turns back and gesturing to both Thomas and Kingsley's nephew states, "And you're saying that we're just supposed to carry on at this ball with them here!" 

"We'll dance again later," Abby whispered to Gerrard. Then, louder, "I'd suggest you do exactly that. In fact, I'd suggest my colleague Dr. Crane ought to give me dance about now."   Thomas extends his hand to Abigail and the two of them take to the dance floor. Without hesitation Mina walks over to Jerome Kingsley's nephew and says, "You must be Erasmus Kingsley Garnett, I have heard much about you from my friend Jemima. Would you care to dance?" The part-ogre replies, "As I have heard of your good work at the Timucuan Conservatory," as he takes her arm and heads out towards the dance floor.

"I won't stand for this!" Settle exclaims. Ledwith turns towards him and says, "And I won't stand for you distrupting my ball any further, either be civil or leave." "This isn't over," Settle angrily replies as he stomps off towards the doorway. "My, this certainly is an exciting ball!" Ruby commented as The Judge stomped out. "Mr. Ledwith, you seem to have a good head on your shoulders over all this drama. I will again thank you for inviting us to your home. Once the dance floor fills up this will all be forgotten." 

"Speaking of which, may I have this dance Miss West" says George extending his arm to Ruby. "Please excuse me Mr. Ledwith but I must keep my priorities in order" he says as he leads Ruby to the dance floor. "Always," Ruby replied with a warm loving smile. She danced with George as much as he liked but she also made time to dance with their host and any of her new friends who asked. She whirled and twirled around the dance floor light as a feather, loving to be doing one of her favorite things in the world.   Lawrence says to Jean-Francois, "Excuse me for a moment. There's some trouble brewing." As the judge storms off, Lawrence makes his way towards the others, "Is everything alright? What was that about?"   He is briefly updated. 

Following Judge Settle's departure there the drama appears to cease. There is a lot of whispering around the room, and a few nasty stares at both Doctor Thomas Crane and Erasmus Kingsley Garnett, but no negative comments are spoken aloud. Alsoomse garners no small amount of attention herself, attired in her lovely tan formal gown. She has a continuous stream of dance partners that include Luiz, Lawrence, George, Thomas, Count Ladislas and finally Nanuet. 

Fish, oozing charm and no less handsome than before the big reveal, approaches the most buxom of those young women who were earlier competing for his attention (since it was she whose eyes struck him as the most lascivious), "Miss Fairfield, may I have this dance?" He offers her his arm. She gives him a cold state and says with contempt, "I do not dance with the hired help." His grin breaking into a broad smile, Fish says under his breath, "Yeah, well your teeth were kinda crooked anyway..." He goes in search of a tall flute of champagne for the magnificent and magnanimous Dr. Thomas Crane.

A short while late when dancing with Ruby Mr. Ledwith makes it a point to apologize once again for Judge Settle's behavior and sincerely pleads for George to join and be active in the Fraternal Order. "And I also apologize again for causing a ruckus at your lovely party, it was unnecessary. As for George, whatever makes you think I would have any influence on his decision to join your organization, Mr. Ledwith?" she grinned mischievously. 

He replies, "I was married once myself and know of the influence that women have on their men." Ruby quirked a smile as they continued to dance. "Well, I suppose I can not argue that. I can't say for sure if George is interested or not but I can say that you have impressed me with your manners and willingness to be more open minded. That is very important to George and myself. I am sure you've heard he is quite progressive. I guess I am part of that," she laughed.  "May I ask why you are no longer married?" 

He replies, "She abandoned me back during the war, ran off with my best friend while I was away. But I happen to think that the Fates have their own sense of justice, I am now a very wealthy man while the two of them are penniless."   Ruby answers, "Well, that wasn't very nice of her, was it? Fate is a very fickle thing, I have no doubt she will one day regret how she treated you. But you, however, seem like a very eligible bachelor now and that can be fun. I hope you are enjoying it." 

He smiles and says, "It has it's moments, ever since the War with the number of southern widows left behind the number of eligible women have outnumbered eligible men three-to-one in these parts." "Ah, yes, a sad side effect of the war. Well, sounds as if you have plenty of women to choose from, if you ever decide to remarry. And a fine catch you would make. Though since you are already aware of my gender's ability to influence their men, you may just prefer to stay single." She raised an eyebrow at him and smirked. 

"I may not get the chance, my sister-in-laws prides herself as a matchmaker." He nods his head towards another couple stating, "My brother Thomas and his wife Mary." As the song ends he walks her over and introduces them. Thomas Ledwith explains that he just finished his apprenticeship period at another law firm and will not be starting his own practice in Jacksonville. 

Ruby shakes hands with both of them. "Pleasure to meet you both. Mary, you'll have to tell me all the fun things for ladies to do around here. Good luck with your new venture Mr. Ledwith! That is very exciting. I am a business owner myself and I just love it."  She looks around the room, "Where is George? I'd love for you to meet him too."

George had had a full dance card as well. He had been ushered around, and introduced to various young women through out the room whom he had been bound by ettiqutte to dance with. This included many of the young ladies whom Fish had been trying to woo. For some they relished the chance to attempt to rival Ruby, but most merely for the opportunity to dance with some one so famous here in Jacksonville. As if on cue though, George extracts himself from his latest partner and winds his way across the floor towards Ruby.

Nanuet watched the "fireworks" from a distance knowing his new friends could handle themselves but was glad when they were over. He kept to himself while the others danced, observing the people, their mannerisms and finding unique things about each of them. After some time he found himself dancing with Alsoomse. Nanuet surprised the elf woman with his dancing ability having learned a few proper dances from Ruby. "I still have a few surprises. By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet tonight, you look lovely. The dress is elegant, as is the woman who wears it."

As they finish their dance she replies, "Why thank you Nanuet, that is most kind. I appear to have no small amount of dance partners this evening. I saw you speaking earlier to my old acquaintence Count Ladislas. I trust that your conversation was rather enlightening. Given what you, Ruby and Mina recently went through I assume that he spoke to you about his 'Brotherhood'.”  Nanuet answers, "Yes, he did mention it. Seems to be very dedicated to that situation, and because of that the issue seems to be in check right now and I for one am very glad to hear that." 

Alsoomse replies, "That is good to hear. And yes, he and the other members of his Brotherhood have good reason to be dedicated. A fastinating story, his Brotherhood was founded by an Italian Priest named Rudolpho, from a town near Milan. A family of gypsy vampires had moved into the area and started killing his parishioners. He in turn sought to destroy them, but they killed him first, seeking to turn him into one of them.

Rudolpho was a Priest of Nike, the Goddess of Victory. In his dying breath he begged forgiveness to his Goddess for his defeat. During the three days while his body was being transformed into the undead she spoke to his unconscious mind, letting him know that a path to victory still remained. She informed him that the transformation itself does not turn one evil, it is the first meal of humanoid blood that causes one to loose his eternal soul and complete the transformation. So when he arose he mustered the will to resist the bound human that had been laid before him to be feasted upon and fled. 

Rudolpho shunned humanoids and instead drew sustence from the blood of livestock. He then returned and destroyed the vampires, dedicating himself to ridding the world of the creatures. His fellow Brotherhood members are also undead, essentially half-vampires, whose lips have never tasted humanoid blood. That is why Count Ladislas manages a livestock farm." An uneasy look came across Nanuet's face. "Oh, erm... he didn't mention that. I had no idea. Isn't that potentially dangerous, I mean what if one of the members of the order became weak in the mind, or corrupted by something. That while very interesting is very unsettling for me." 

Alsoomse says, "They look out for one another and the Count provides them with enough fresh blood from non-humanoid sources that the Brotherhood don't ever become hungry. I can see why it is unsettling, it took me a while to get past that when I first met him. Mina had come over to them and caught the end of the conversation.  She interjected, "So the Count is a half vampire?" 

Alsoomse replies, "Yes. The Count Ladislas has held his curse in check for over a half-century now, so I doubt he will relapse and become that which he most hates. And as a half-vampire he lacks several of the more frightening things that are common to the monsters. The ability to drain a life-force from another, the ability to hypnotize and control another, the exceptional strength, those things are derived by being stolen from the humanoid victims. Things like holy water or holy symbols also do no harm to him or those in his Brotherhood, as they still have their souls and the blessings of their gods." 

Mina states, "You have peaked my interest with this new information Alsoomse. If he is lacking all those things, what attributes of a vampire does he have?"   She replies, "The positives of being able to transform into mist, bat or canine form. The negatives of perishing by sunlight, silver as well as having to sleep on his home soil. Half-vampires also have no reflection, although Count Ladislas wears a magic ring that creates one for him, which is why you can see him in the mansion's mirrors. 

Lawrence bows to Rouyn Elise and says, "Mlle de Montgomerie, do you want to dance? My dance card is empty." She replies, "Why yes, Mr Cantrell. It would be a pleasure. It would be a shame to attend a ball and not dance." He says, "Well, then. We wouldn't want to disappoint. let's go." 

Fish approaches the nearest ogre serving drinks. As he removes a goblet of champagne from his tray, the fingers of his other hand trace the lapel of his jacket. "Your people have excellent taste in clothes: Dr. Crane picked this out for me!" he says quietly. He then slips a generous tip across the serving tray. Leaning in, he whispers, "Who among that gaggle of pretties might deign to dance with me?" he asks, tilting his head toward the debutantes. "Do you have any suggestions? I am hung like a horse, after all...or an ogre!" He winks.

The ogre servant had clearly been paying attention to the happenings as he says, "Now that they know you are not a wealthy doctor? None, they have their reputations to think of. See, they've already found another target." Across the room the six ladies have now surrounded the young man from Belgium named Gerread who Abigail had spent time with earlier. The man seems to delight in the personal attention. 

The ogre says, "If your employer will allow it please feel free to stop by the basement of the building two-hundred feet to the northwest some time after 1:00 AM or so. That is the servants quarters and we will be throwing our own party down in the basement once all of the guests have all left and we have finished cleaning up."  He gestures to the various elvan servants and says, "After that amusing confrontation you helped to orchestrate you'll be the guest of honor. I dare say that you should have no difficulties then finding partners for dancing...or other activities." 

"Oh, I'm confident that the good doctor will release me!" says Fish under his breath, with another wink. "May I come wearing something other than these fancy duds? Are you short a bartender? Believe me, friend, I know how to mix a good cocktail!" He replies, "We will all be changed out of our formal attire, Mr. Ledwith would never let us leave the premises with these fine clothes. As for bartending, there isn't much need, as our party's beverages are far less fancy than those being served here. Home brewed keg beer and moonshine." 

Laughing amiably, Fish adds, "Ah, moonshine. You've not truly enjoyed its charms until you've sipped from a batch distilled above the elephant cage!"   He continues. "That tall drink of firewater over there?" says Fish, nodding toward Ruby with her gorgeous toss of red hair, "If I can drag her away from her adoring fiancée or convince Mr. Eastman to tag along, that woman has pipes that'll make you weep! errr...and a voice like a songbird, too!" Benjamin can barely disguise his leer.   "May I invite her too, sir?"

The orge stiffens up and he says, "Mr. Eastman is a member of the Fraternal Order, I'm afraid that the rest of us would not be comfortable with any member of the Fraternal Order in attendance. Our party is a chance for us to unwind away from the employers. As for the woman, a good singer is always welcome, but if she were just there to spy on us and report back to her fiance that could have negative consequences for us all."  He gestures over towards Nanuet, who is dancing with Alsoomse, and states, "Your elvan companions would be welcome." 

"Well, Dr. Crane may soon be a member of that very same Fraternal Order, but I'll honor your wishes, of course. Miss West seems to have a nose for hijinks in the back room, but I'll do my best to slip away unnoticed. I'm honored to have been invited!" 

As their dance ended Abby said to Dr. Crane, "I see Fish has lost all his admirers. I think I'll go ask if he wants to dance. And thank you for the fine dance, you're a very graceful man, Doctor." She gave him an elegant curtsey before she went to find Fish.  "Fish, if you don't give me a dance I'll never forgive you," Abby said lightly, having waited for a break in his conversation with the Ogre servant. Fish bows his head as he withdraws and joins Abigail on the dance floor.  She tells him, "Well, those girls are a pack of fools to leave you alone and unattended. And their new quarry isn't interested in anything serious, but then neither were you I'd bet." 

"Oh, I take my horizontal calisthenics very seriously!" jokes Fish.  "I believe you," Abby laughed. "But those girls take what happens after very seriously. So seriously that they want the after before.  You never know what kind of girl is lurking behind the elegant exterior though, do you?" Abby finished with a wink. Tickled and surprised by Abby's innuendo, Fish does his best to suppress a delighted if lusty chortle.

Abby shook her head and laughed with him. "Fish, I'm not a rich society girl, just an only child with an education. Some women who get as far as I have try to be paragons of virtue in society so they don't scare men off. I figure I've already broken enough rules, I might as well break a few more. I might get married someday, I might not; I'm not worried about scaring off potential husbands.  I'm not going to pretend I could keep up with Ruby, or at least what I imagine Ruby could get up to, but I'm no hothouse flower either." 

Ruby wraps her arm around George and introduces him, "And here he is now, the most famous photographer in the world, Mr. George Eastman. I'm sure he will be just as pleased to meet you as I am." George smiled "Of course I shall, and to whom do I have the pleasure of meeting?" he asked. The young man extends his hand and says, "Thomas Ledwith, and this is my wife Mary. My brother is this ball's host." "A pleasure to make your acquantince Mr. Ledwith. And despite my finacee's hyperbole, I am merely a photographer. I believe though that I heard you were a lawyer, was that correct sir?" asked George. 

Thomas Ledwith states "That is correct, and I have just recently established my own practice. I would attempt to get you as a client except I am informed that Mr. Hardin has already been retained to perform that service for you here in Florida." "You can never have too many laywers Mr. Ledwith, especially if they are very familiar with the loval government regulations. I may yet have need of more legal advice, be sure to leave me your card before the evening." replied George. 

Ruby laughed. "He failed to mention that we may end up in so much trouble we need more than one lawyer!" She pinched his arm lightly. "And don't let him be too modest, he IS the best photographer in the world, or at least the most innovative and inventive. And cute, can't forget that." She tried not to burst out in laughter again. George raises an eyebrow at Ruby "We huh?" he asks. "Yes, well, I stand guilty of the last charge, at least int he view of my betrothed." "Yes we," she giggled, "Didn't you know when you put the ring on my finger it meant my trouble is your trouble too?" She laughed again then cleared her throat.

Another couple wander over to them, with Thomas saying, "And this is my little sister Elizabeth."  She introduces her companion as "My date, Mr. Percival Brown, he's a professional dancer."    Ruby says, "So Mr. Brown, you are a dancer? What kind may I ask? I'm a dancer too." He replies, "I am trained in many forms of dance but my expertise is with ballet. My sister and I danced for several years with the Paris Ballet, one of the finest dance companies in the world." 

She asks, "Do you still perform? I imagine ballet is one of the hardest dances to learn and keep up with." He replies, "I have tried to keep my skills up, but I am not at the same level as I was in France. I'm afraid my professional days are behind me, it is not uncommon in that profession to be considered too old at my age of twenty-six."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-seven, “Guest of Honor", September 4th, 1882, 10:00 P.M.*

General Spinner takes to the stage and makes a short speech as the new President of the Jacksonville Fraternal Order. He talks about Mr. Flaggler's plans to expand the railroad system along the entire Florida Atlantic coast and how that will bring more business and prosperity to Jacksonville. He welcomes the newly inducted members into the organization, naming twelve men which including Mr. Solomon Star, Mr. George Eastman, Doctor Thomas Crane, Commander James A. Parker, Attorney John Wesley Hardin and Doctor Pedro Luiz Napoleao Chernoviz. 

He says that the ball will last for one more hour and announces the arrival of the dessert carts. A dozen-elvan waitress wheel out an extravagant array of cakes, pies, pastries, an Italian style of ice cream, and an elaborate chocolate fountain surrounded by fruits and cookies for dipping. Once the dessert trays are rolled out the waitresses begin to remove the other food. The bartenders empty the remaining champagne bottles into glasses and send them out with the waitresses to circulate, then begin to pack away the remaining alcohol. The orchestra changes their arrangements to slower softer chamber music, in keeping with the party winding down.  Ruby's eyes lit up at the sight of the dessert tray, now here was a way to impress her. She overindulged, even with George's teasing of wondering where all that went. 

Abby continued to dance with a number of different partners, and when the music slowed she looked to see what had become of Gerrard. She does not see Gerrard anywhere but she does see his father and sister. Walking over and inquiring she is informed that he left fifteen minutes earlier in the company of one of his young lady admirers. Abby laughed lightly. "I'm not surprised. I hope you'll tell him what a pleasure it was to meet him. And it was a great pleasure to meet the both of you. I hope we'll meet again." 

Lawrence enjoys the dessert table and says his good-byes to Jean-Francoise and Rouyn Elise. He finds Thomas and says, "I heard that the judge was not happy to see you. Good for you." 

Suddenly it was the end of the night and Ruby was saying her polite good-byes. Truthfully she was ready to leave. With the exception of some snobby upper crust made up dramas, the party was boring. She had expected the ball to be slightly more exciting, though she was happy to have had the chance to dance, she sorely missed it.  She wanted to take the boat home and as usual, George obliged. The night was warm and clear and the stars were bright. They found a secluded spot on deck up near the front of the boat. Ruby melted into George to get a good view of the stars and she enjoyed the salt scented breeze as it threw her hair around her face. 

"What did you think of the ball George? They certainly loved you in there, you have quite the fan club. I'm a bit jealous, actually." "Well, they loved my prestige, my money, my notoriety at least. But that isn't me. They wanted my name, my fame, not me. But so it goes, this ball was really not different than many others I have attended, well, with the exception of arguing down a antebellum racist." replies George.

Ruby laughed. "Are you complaining dearest? I would love to be loved for my fame and money," she teased, though at heart she knew what he meant, after all, that was exactly why she was with him, her confidence knowing he loved her for her and not her looks. "The most famous actress and singer in the world, Ruby West, beloved by all..." She snuggled in even closer with a huge smile on her face. "The stars are really clear tonight, they are so bright and seem so close down here. I love it. Though it is quite humid to be dressing like this," she pushed her hand into a big puff of fabric from her huge skirt. 

On his way out, Fish mentions to Alsoomse the invitation he received to attend the after-hours party, and then ducks back to the carriage long enough to change. He rubs off the polish he'd used to disguise his boots, buckles on the "girdle" that stores his tools and a length of rope over the small of his back, straps a shiv under his left forearm, pockets a handful of coins, fills his hip flask with fine bourbon, and slips into the second set of clothes he bought earlier that day: a black cotton outfit tailored for an acrobat. Over this, he dons a lightweight leather longcoat. The one item from the ball he does take with him is the hollow cane.  Grinning from ear to ear as he recalls both Abby's delightful banter and Miss Fairfield's outrage, Fish trundles off to the servants' bash.

The ride back is with the river current and goes faster than the journey into the city. Shortly after midnight they round the bend in the river heading east for the final mile to the Timucuan Conservatory. Anchored near the water's edge facing toward the east is a massive ship.  The vessel has five furled sails and the ship measures a good 250 feet from the ship's figurehead to the taffrail (uppermost part of the stern). It is slightly narrower in width than the standard warship or merchant ship of this length, with more of a schooner's design to the keel. Lanterns have been hung fore and aft to alert other river vessels to presence of the large stationary ship that is taking up approximately one-third of the channel. 

While the sailboat had previously seen rather large with its thirty-two foot length, as it nears the anchored vessel it appears miniscule by comparison. As they near the ship's stern Ruby and George see the rear of the ship is also illuminated with an American flag flying and the ship's name of "The Magnificence" brightly lit up.   Mina moves forward to join Ruby and George and exclaims, "It is wonderful to see her again. James's ship is appropriately named, is it not?" 

Ruby attempted to keep her jaw from dropping open and catching flies. "Wow, it's huge!" she exclaimed. "This is the boat for transporting stuff? Can people travel on there too? It looks really nice." Mina replies, "It is the fastest sailing ship ever to travel the oceans, I sincerely doubt that James plans to use it as a freighter. He has owned it for over forty years and has been the ship's Captain for most of that time, only hiring on another Captain around six or seven years back. I think that his wanting to be a Caption was to make up for the fact that he never attained that rank when he was in the service. 

He has sailed every ocean, including three or four trips to the Orient. I first sailed aboard her around a third of a century ago, during the second Opium War between Britain and China. More recently, James, Thomas and I sailed on her a decade back when investigating the ghost ship Mary Celeste, then seven years ago along with Lawrence and Roy when we chased New York politician and crime boss Tweed to Cuba and then Spain, and the last time was two years ago for a trip to Scotland to assist with Ogrish admittance to British athletics." 

Ruby exclaims, "Oh, I hadn't realized! So should I ask why it's here now then Nana? Why it's returned here to Florida where we happen to be?" She grinned widely, hoping a little trip would soon be on the itinerary. "What do you think George, are you ready to take a sail?" Mina says, "James wanted her available in case we decide to sail to Australia in search of the Timucuan people."

They make their way up to the house. Roy is on guard duty on the front porch and welcomes them back stating, "Quiet night here." Mina replies, "I'm not surprised, the 'trouble twins' were at the ball with us. When they first arrived they appeared to be momentarily surprised to see James and myself. They then avoided us for the rest of the evening."   Roy says, "The Magnificence arrived shortly after you left. Most of the crew is sleeping on board, but I set Captain Winslow up in one of the empty bedrooms on the fourth floor." "Very good, thank you Roy, James and the others in the carriage should be along in around a half-hour or so." The gnome replies, "Very good, I'll wait for them, goodnight all." 

Abby dozed on the way back in the carriage. Some of the others were chatting, but it was rather a relief to be quiet for a while. She never lacked for partners at a dance and was rarely sorry to move from one to the next. She did hope to be friends with Gerrard and his sister... and to hear the story of what trouble Gerrard got into after she left him to dance with Dr. Crane. Fish had gone off to somewhere that was probably a lot more fun than the party they had just been to, and that was another story she wanted to hear.  She actually fell asleep after a couple miles, not bothered by the moonlight shining in and lighting up her hair. 

James nudges Abigail awake. She sees the carriage is parked in front of the mansion. He whispers over "I could have Thomas carry you up to your room if you'd like." She blinked and suppressed a chuckle. "Would that be for my benefit or his?" He chuckles back and says, "I wouldn't touch that comment with a ten foot pole. You now appear awake enough to walk yourself." Abby whispered a bit more seriously, careful to keep her voice low enough that Dr. Crane would not hear, "If he ever works up the nerve to say anything, we'll see. Until then, my life marches on and I'm not going to miss it." She shrugged. "And I'll have to carry my own sorry self up to bed." 

They enter the building with Roy welcoming them back and says, "Mina indicates that the Grand Nez Twins were at your ball." James replies, "Yes, she and I did our best to avoid them for the evening."  Roy adds, "Our old friend has arrived." James says, "Yes, as the carriage came by the shore I saw her silhouette on the river. I am very tempted to row out there and see her right now."  Roy replies, "Ah, torn between your two loves. Well, if you ask me I would say that 'Magnificence' is an apt description of both. If you decide to spend the evening with the one made of the enchanted wood and sails I would be more than happy to substitute for you with the enchanting human." James laughs and says, "Thank you my friend, but the one along the river won't be angry with me for snubbing her, and if I were to allow you to substitute with my bride, then she might decide to make that permanent given your overall irresistibility." Roy smiles and says, "True, how true." 

Later on, Several of the men spend the night emptying the wheelbarrows into the ditches dug by the workmen, being ever so quiet as they work.

Meanwhile, upon arrival at the Servant’s Party, Fish is stopped at the door to the building by an ogre who he does not recognize, wearing clean but casual clothing. Another ogre is dispatched and the one who invited him soon arrives, being addressed by the other as Phillipus. He is attired in tan cotton pants with a collared white sleeveless shirt, and sandals on his feet.  He brings Fish through the upper floor, which appears to be a dormitory with quad bedrooms. Several ogres and half-ogres are in the rooms in the process of changing. Others are in a shower room at the end of the hallway bathing. 

Phillipus leads him to another door, which has a half-ogre standing guard. Fish's companion states, "This is the man I told you about Marcus." The half-ogre extends his hand and says, "I heard what you did. How is it that you are employed by a half-ogre Doctor?"   Fish grasps the man's hand and speaks plainly, "I beg your pardon. While I count myself fortunate to be among his associates, the truth is that I work for Dr. Crane's company, and not the good doctor himself. He and James Parker are partners in an enterprise known as the AGELESS Corporation. Perhaps you've heard of it? They're the chaps sponsoring the archaeological digs out at the Timucuan Conservancy.

"Well, the old boys here in Jacksonville have been angling to snag Parker for years, but the man cannot stomach their bigotry. The charade y'all saw take place earlier tonight was his way of rubbing their faces in it. I apologize if you feel as though I've deceived you and I'd certainly understand if I'm shown the door as a result...but I was really looking forward to sharing a spot of bourbon here with Phillipus!"  Fish winks, extracts the bottle, and awaits a response.

Marcus lets out a deep and robust laugh, saying "The deception was for the bigots, not us, and we are all amused by the result. You are more than welcome to join us this evening Benjamin."   Phillipus leads Fish though the doors and down the stairs. Fish is surprised to find the staircase covered in a magical 'Silence' spell as they travel down first to a level with various pantry and storage rooms and then down another staircase to a lower level, which is even more surprising as they would now be below sea level and still not far from the river. 

Once they emerge on the other side of the spell they are in a brightly lit room some 100 by 120 feet in size, with concrete walls and support pillars except for two large glass windows on the far wall bordering the river which give it an 'aquarium' look, with fish swimming by. His ears fill with the loud sounds from a five-person band consisting of a trumpeter, two drummers, a banjo player and a fiddle player. Tables are overflowing with all of the leftover food from the earlier event in the main mansion. A makeshift bar is set up near the band with moonshine kegs and tapped barrels from which patrons are getting ale or beer. Shelves with ceramic tankards are along the wall near the beverages. 

Phillipus says, "This house was built by a Spaniard eighty years ago whose hobby was marine biology and oceanography. He used this room as his scientific laboratory. Mr. Ledwith allows us to use it for social functions, as the remoteness allows us to carry on however we wish without the neighbors ever knowing."  The room has approximately eighty people in it and there appears to be an even racial mix of male orges, male half-ogres, male humans, female elves, female half-elves and female humans. The people are all dressed in causal attire except for a lone older human male who is still attired in a formal Tuxedo. 

He approaches and Phillipus introduces Fish to the man saying, "Mr. Maxwell, this is Benjamin, the man who helped maintain Doctor Crane's identity until the proper time." Maxwell speaks in a deep voice with an accent that hints of both British and Boston origins saying "Hello sir, welcome to the Worker's Promenade. I am the Manor House Manager for Mr. Ledwith and will be the supervisor of this affair. Please feel free to make yourself at home." 

Fish decides that has three goals in mind for the party which are, in no particular order,  booze,  broads and • bawdy laughter.    At some point early in the party and before he's had more than two drinks, he shows off his acrobatic mojo. He begins by standing on a chairback, then does so standing on one foot, and then having drawn a small crowd of onlookers, backflips to another chairback! He asks for a tankard and, balancing his cane on his nose, quaffs the ale!  Froth still coating his lip, Fish throws his arms into a 'V' and trumpets, "Ta da!"

Fish turns out to be both the guest of honor and life of the party, with lots of attention from both the men and women. He finds that the Jazz-style music played for much of the evening resembles a mix styles that he's heard before in both carnival parties and at small New Orleans clubs.  He discovers that the majority of the party patrons are not regular employees of the Ledwith family, but rather friends and family of full-time employees who were hired to work the ball, which not only provided some extra money but allowed them to attend the Worker's Promenade afterwards. 

Everyone at the party seems relaxed and is enjoying himself or herself except for the Manor House Manager who spends the evening sternly watching the goings on with a neutral expression on his face.   In the wee hours of the morning Fish finds himself to be the 'prize' in a competition between two cousins, an elf and a half-elf, each equally lovely. While most of their conversation takes places in what should be out-of-earshot he is able to hear that both wish to 'take him home' at the exclusion of the other.  

The winner is Erene Dancing-Wolf, and she takes him back to a building behind the Astor Hotel, where the hotel servants reside.  She explains that she works as a housekeeper there and that it is her cousin who works for the Ledwith family. A short while later horizontal calisthenics ensue.

The sun has long since passed its zenith when Fish finally hires a cab and rides back to AGELESS, disheveled and sore but also sated and delighted. Before leaving the city, he stops at a flower stand and arranges for a ridiculously large bouquet to be delivered to his paramour later that same day. He nibbles on a fresh, plump, Floridian orange to re-hydrate as he rides.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-eight, “Captains Winslow and Wilkinson", September 5th, 1882, 8:00 A.M.*

Dawn arrives on the morning of Tuesday, September Fifth, and the house remains relatively quiet given how late everyone was out the night before. The ditch diggers and line installers arrive at around 9:00 AM with Alan MacKinnon taking up the supervisory chores. Luiz surprises everybody by cooking up a large breakfast of eggs, bacon, French toast, tea and scones. People begin to wander down for the meal, with Ruby and George apparently sleeping in. Roy says that he does not believe that Benjamin Trout has returned from Jacksonville yet. 

As people arrive for breakfast they see a heavyset balding man with a beard who looks to be around sixty years of age sitting at the table chatting with James and Alsoomse. He is introduced as John A. Winslow, the Captain of the ship Magnificence. Some recognize the name from the war, as the Captain of the USS Kearsarge, which was victorious in a well publicized naval battle duel against the CSS Alabama towards the end of the war. 

The heavenly scent of bacon reached Abby's nose. She dressed simply in slim blue slacks and a white blouse. She appeared in the kitchen to hear Roy mention that Fish hadn't returned yet.  She comments, "I wouldn't worry too much about Fish, he seems like one who can take care of himself."  She then turns to the new arrival and says, "How do you do, Captain? It seems a fine ship you're skipper of."  He replies, "One of the two finest ever to sail the seas, and I have now been fortunate to be the Captain of both."

Alsoomse enters the room and says, "And I trust that you are taking very good care of my ship John?" Winslow looks up and says, "Absolutely Mrs. da Rosa, I will be happy to take you on an inspection tour later."  Abby states, "I hope you wouldn't mind if I tagged along. I love sailing but I don't know a thing about ships. And of course, there's the sailing culture that must have developed over the centuries."

Lawrence comes down to breakfast in his work clothes. He sniffs the air. "Good morning everyone. Smells delicious. Oh hello, there." He shakes hands with Captain Winslow. "It's an honor to meet you Captain Winslow. I'm Lawrence. I remember reading about your service in the war from the newspaper." 

James says, "Lawrence, this man is in my opinion the American Civil War's finest naval officer. He's too humble to tell you about himself so I'll do the honors. He was born eighty years ago and descends directly from Mary Chilton, John Winslow and Edward Winslow, Pilgrims who came over on the Mayflower who Alsoomse knew when she was a child. John attened the Naval Academy back in the 1820's when I was an instructor there so we've known each other for the last fifty-five years. He has also always been a strong voice for the abolitionist cause.

He served under Commodore Matthew Perry during the Mexican-American war and was decorated for his gallantry. Ironically, his cabinmate on that ship was Raphael Semmes, the man who would later command the Confederate ship Alabama during their famous duel.  During the Civil War he initially served as the Executive Officer and the Captain on ships patrolling the Mississippi River. He was badly injurred on his ship the USS Benton and was forced to spend the next year recovering in Boston. His next command patrolled the Carribean where he contracted Malaria and was forced to recover again back in New England, frustrated with having to sit out a good part of the war for a second time. 

Then in December 1863 he was named as Captain of the USS Kearsage, which was currently in the Azore Islands, and left immediately for that assignment. When he arrived he found that his ship had sailed to Spain for repairs and he was to wait another four months at the Azores until it could return for him."   Winslow says, "Yes, what I thought was another turn of bad luck but turned out to be quite the opposite, as I spent my time there in the company of the da Rosa family." 

Alsoomse says, "Indeed he did, and it was quite necessary. The USS Kearsarge was a special ship, only the second to ever have been built from the trees from New Hampshire's Mount Kearsarge, the first being The Magnificence. The Native American deity Hoturu, the God of Wind and Weather once resided there and blessed the land and trees. I had received special permission from the Shamen who spoke to the diety directly to give me permission to harvest the wood.   The Kearsarge was built at the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard and I had planned on it being the ship Captained by my Grandson James, but he opted instead to run his espionage team. So the Kearsarge became Captained by John here, and during his four months or so in the Azores we taught him how to use magics to take full advantage of the special secrets of his ship. The Kearsarge is still in active service in the Navy.”  

Abigail states, "It's still strange to me, the easy way you all talk about magic here. I'm surprised permission was given to harvest such precious lumber." Alsoomse replies, "The Shaman said that our Gods recognize the works that I have done for our people." 

Lawrence perks up. "What kind of 'special secrets' does the Kearsarge have? And does the Navy know about them?" Captain Winslow replies, "The Kearsarge is similar to the Magnificence, which James told me you have been on before Mr. Cantrell. The magic affords it extra protection to the hull, is blessed with good fortune, and most importantly, sails gracefully at a fast speed, and travels through weather conditions that would stop or slow other vessels." Lawrence whistles. "I'd always wondered why I never got seasick on the Magnificence. Very impressive."

Winslow concludes, "I am happy to now Captain her sister ship."  Lawrence asks, "Does she live up to her sister? Winslow replies, "And more so, the Kearsarge is a bit shorter but a heavier vessel due the military design, 1550-ton Mohican-class sloop-of-war powered by both steam and sail. The Magnificence is sleeker and sail only, but much lighter and therefore also much faster. There is no faster ship on the seas under either steam or sail."   Lawrence says, "Steam may be the wave of the future but, those boilers seem awfully heavy. But you're not at the mercy of the winds. Still she must handle well."

Lawrence says, “You have a mighty impressive record, captain. I spent some time serving the Union during the war, but much more low-key than you." Winslow replies, "The problem with an impressive record is that it got me promoted to Admiral and then higher commands. My last command was from 1770 until 1772, in charge of the entire United States Pacific Fleet. I still kept Kearsarge as my flagship then, but most of my time was spent behind a desk instead of at sea. That is why I retired almost a decade ago. I am thankful that James and I ran into one another in Lisbon six years ago, and he then offered me the Magnificence." Lawrence says, "That's a funny thing about the military. They promote their most skilled people out of the place they can do the most good. I'm glad you're here. Magnificence needs a good captain." 

At the conclusion of the breakfast several of the men head down to the basement to resume the digging operation. Alsoomse and Captain Winslow head outside to talk to Alan MacKinnon. 

Ruby enjoyed getting to sleep in. Her eyes had blinked open as the smell of a delicious breakfast called to her but it wasn't enough to drag herself away from a comfortable bed and her lover beside her. It was near lunch time when she finally dragged herself out of bed. Even George, who was normally a much earlier riser than herself was still resting.  She dressed for the day in a new pale peach sundress she had bought in town the day before before her and George headed downstairs. She looked around for her grandmother, finding her on the porch.  "Good morning Nana, well, I guess it is afternoon now. How did you enjoy the ball last night?" 

Outside, Fish has just climbed down from his coach. He tips the driver handsomely, retrieves his cap, and marches up the walk, cane firmly in hand, grinning from ear to ear.   Hearing Ruby’s question he chirps, "The ball was a ball!"  Mina smiles at Fish then replies to Ruby, "I absolutely enjoyed myself, I hadn't worn that Turkish dress since the day that James and I were wed." 

Fish states, "Miss West, you look lovely, as always," he says solicitously, almost slaphappily. "Lady Wilamina, you've not formally taken delivery of 'your package' yet. May I bring it down?" "Please do" she replies.   Ruby says, "Thank you Ben. You look... happy. Seems you found just the right spot last night. To have fun that is."

After Ben walked away with a bounce in his step Ruby turned back to her grandmother. "Oh, I suppose now that I am all high society I won't get invited to the fun parties anymore," she pouted. "I used to BE the party." Her face was dour but she continued quickly, "I'm not complaining, of course, I love my George and look forward to all the fun we'll have together. It's just a different sort of fun."     She cleared her throat and tried to change the subject so her grandmother wouldn't dwell on her unhappiness. "What package does Ben have for you Nana?" 

She smiles and innocently says, "Just a little something that he saw and thought that I might like."  Ruby replies, "Oh really? Now you've got me curious, though that isn't hard to do. Whatever could it be... oh hey, did you mention your gown from last night was also your wedding gown?" Mina replies, "Well yes, the wedding was on rather short notice and that was the nicest dress in the hotel's clothing store. And it actually was a Turkish wedding dress! Personally, I prefer the gold over plum color to the more traditional American white." 

"Yes, it is a very beautiful color, especially with our hair color. White is hard to wear and not very practical. Though I am fairly certain George would like to see me wear white." Ruby paused in thought. "I can't believe I'm getting married!   Why did you have to rush to get married?"   Mina states, "It wasn't that we had to rush, it was just very spontaneous. We had just completed our mission in Istanbul when James proposed and Roy then rounded up a minister to perform the ceremony.   I told you about that last week on the train ride here. "Awww, that was nice of Roy. But perhaps he did it just so he wouldn't be tempted by you Nana!" Ruby laughed heartily. "We redheads are hard to resist."

Mina says, As for your marriage, of course you'll wear white. I think that you and George make for an adorable couple. Unlike James and myself, you and George are both quite different, but your differences seem to compliment one another."   Ruby’s smile diminished somewhat. "I am happy to hear you think we are a good match Nana. Sometimes I worry and have my doubts... not that we are a good match but that I am doing the right thing. For George that is. He has such an important life ahead of him and I wonder if I am just a distraction." 

Abby was on her way back downstairs when Fish came bounding up. "I think you went to a better party than I did," she laughed. "Nice neck decorations you have there."   He blushes and continues on upstairs without commenting. Fish returns from his room with Wilamina's prize, wrapped in a black cloth. He sets it down before her and takes a seat across the table, running his fingers through his tangled hair.   It is a smallish shallow box, measuring 10" long x 4" wide x 2" deep, with a broad sliding lid. The sides are carved with cresting waves, either end with leaping fish, and the lid is etched with a large abstract design of intersecting knots. In the heart of each of three knots is embedded a fat black pearl.

Mina attempts a few spell in an attempt to open it, without success. She then goes and finds Luiz, the group's most powerful spellcaster but he too is upable to get it to open. Alsoomse examines the box and says, "Not just Atlantian, but early Atlantian, at least 4,000 years old. This may take some research to try to get it opened. I would suggest that we be very careful with it."   "May I see it?" Ruby asks as she takes a closer look at the box. "Any chance you think I could open it?" 

"You're welcome to try as long as you don't break it," Luiz states as he enters the room. Ruby smiled as she took the box. How would she know if she was going to break it until it was broken?   She looked the box over carefully, turning it around and around in her hands as she searched for any kind of opening or crack she could manipulate. She used her skill to detect magic on it as she searched it thoroughly. She manages to locate what she believes to be a small keyhole, but after twenty minutes of manipulating lock-picks is still unsuccessful at getting it to open. 

"Well, there must be something great inside or why go through such trouble of locking it? And if it's really old... Maybe it's the secret to Atlantis," Ruby teased. "I am certain one of our scholars will enjoy researching this," she said, handing it back to her Nana.  She then asks, "Ben, where did you find that?" "Oh, I know some people who know some people back in New Orleans..." says Fish, throttling his own smirk.   "That certainly is mysterious Ben. I wonder if we know any of the same people," Ruby smiled.  

At around a quarter after eleven the men take a break from the digging and come upstairs to clean up before lunch. Jemima arrives shortly thereafter with a meal of breaded fried fish, corn on the cob, long-grain rice, orange-lemon bread and peach pie. Ruby says to Ben and Mina, "Well, let's have some lunch while we ponder what's inside the box."  As he wipes his hands on a towel, Lawrence says, "Mmm. Miss Jemima, that smells heavenly. How do you do it?" 

Once again they enjoy a delicious meal delivered by Jemima. Feeling more than a little guilty at having left the men to do the digging when she was perfectly capable of helping, Abby made herself useful during the lunch, keeping plates and glasses full. Despite her strength, she had never been particularly hardy, usually suffering at night for her labors during the day.  Abby asks, "How goes the work? Do you need me to come down and lend a hand? I certainly can."   Sol states, "We're really making a lot of headway today, the wheelbarrows are two-thirds full already. Feel free to lend a hand if you wish."

 Afterwards Ruby asks, "So now that the ball is over, do we have anything to look forward to, aside from digging and digging?" Mina says, "Aren't you and George dining tonight with those actors?" "Oh right! I had forgotten. I'm so absentminded these days. I wonder why that is..." She shrugged. "Oh well. Thanks for reminding me Nana. Anything we should know about them before we join them for a meal?" Mina replies, "From what I hear, if you play to her ego you'll do just fine."  Ruby states, "Well, I can do that... although I don't particularly enjoy doing that. Should be an interesting night out anyway." 

Before the diggers return to work a large dual paddlewheel freighter is spotted on the river, turning around to the west and coming back to dock alongside the Magnificence. "It looks like our ship The Frolic has arrived," James states. James leads several of the group down to the water. They look out at the ship that is anchoring nearby. The 230-foot long schooner steamship has two center funnels, two rigging masts with sails and large paddlewheels on both sides. James gestures to it and says, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you 'The Frolic'." 

Roy exclaims, "Yeah, right, call her whatever you want, but given all the trouble it took us to catch it I'd recognize the Confederate Naval Ship Advance anywhere." Thomas says, "Indeed, I do believe that Huggins is correct James. September of '64 I think it was. Is our past coming back to haunt us?" With a smile James says, "Absolutely, wait and see what comes next." 

Once the ship is anchored a smaller boat is lowered and eight people row to shore. As it nears the land two men are clearly visible watching but not rowing with the other six crew. One is a large man in his early sixties with a round face with full beard and mustache. His hair is mostly dark but with some gray strands. The other is a rotund swarthy man with a long dark scraggly beard.  Thomas exclaims, "As I live and breathe, John Wilkinson!" 

James replies, "Sure, I figured that if I was hiring the Union's best Naval officer for one of our ships why not hire the Confederate's best for the other." Roy says, "I'll agree with that, after the chase he put us through with his ship Robert E. Lee back in late '63."   Mina asks James, "The other man, isn't that your cousin Paolo?" James replies, "Yes, Paolo Vitalio is the ship's Executive Officer. The ship requires a wizard to execute many of its tricks. But the surprising thing is that I wasn't the one responsible for installing those or hiring Paolo, Wilkinson did all of that himself before the AGELESS Corporation was even an idea." 

Ruby asks, "James, what do you use the Frolic for?”  He says, He replies, "That is the freighter that carries all of the AGELESS Corporation's legitimate cargo from the indigenous people from our ports to the various other ports of trade."  She then asks, “And aren't you concerned as to what will happen with these two Captains who were on opposing sides of the war come together?" James says, "Oh no, they've both put that behind them, and I wasn't the one who introduced them to one another anyway. My cousin Paolo did that close to two years ago."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-nine, “The Doorway", September 5th, 1882, 3:00 P.M.*

The crew of the Magnificence return, having taken the smaller vessel 'Ageless Journey' into the city on a supply run. Once the supplies are unloaded the crew of the 'Frolic' sail off west to the city, to enjoy a night on the town.   While James is careful not to mention any of the AGELESS secrets within earshot the crews of the two ship, it becomes apparent that there are no secrets from the officers, as Captains Winslow and Wilkinson as well as James's cousin Paolo all join the digging crew downstairs in the tunnel.  Digging resumes with the tunnel now 140 feet long and an estimated 80 feet below the hilltop. 

A short while later, as the diggers are filling the final of the wheelbarrows, when a loud 'Thunk' is heard when Thomas's shovel strikes a vertical surface before them.   The “Thunk!” resonates through the cave. "I think that is what we might be looking for! Lets see what we've got here." Nanuet says rushing over near Thomas to get a closer look at what made the "thunk". "Ho ho. What do we have here?" Lawrence drops his shovel and begins to clear dirt from the hard surface. "Shovels won't help now. We'll have to use our hands. Someone get James." 

Captain Wilkinson heads upstairs to fetch James. The swarthy Portuguese wizard Paolo asks the others to step back, and the casts a spell. As people are watching, all of the dirt before them begins to turn to a brownish liquid and drip downward into a muddy heap on the ground. What is revealed is a stone wall with a set of stone double doors, each four-feet wide and eight feet tall. There are no hinges or keyholes on the door. To the left of the doorway mounted to the stone wall is a bronze plaque, eight inches square, with an octagonal indentation in the center.

George had spent the morning finishing getting the photography lab set up. He had everything put away and set up, ready for developing. He was making a list of photographs the corporation should have, people, the house, the ships. The commotion downstairs draws him out and he hears the muttering claims. On a hunch he grabs his camera and heads downstairs. 

Ruby was in the lounge area when the Captain came up to fetch James. Being the curious sort, she overheard the commotion. "Have you found the doors??" She asked excitedly, jumping up from her chair. She went to tell George but he was already in motion gathering up his camera and equipment.  They excitedly hurried down the tunnel to see what the fuss was about.

"Oh my," Ruby said as she checked over the door. "We're obviously not getting in by any normal means." She stood in front of the door and used a detect magic to determine where, if any, magic was concentrated. The entire door lights up as magical, as does the bronze plaque.  "Whoa! There is a lot of magic here. Does anyone have any sort of key? Didn't someone find something that might fit here?" she exclaims as she points to the plaque.   Alsoomse arrives and examines the doorway and plaque. She says, "Interesting but odd, there's no writing. I've never known of the Atlantians to create something without Altantian runes on it." 

"May I?" Abigail asked and moved to the front. She had learned long ago not to just touch something like this, so she studied it with her eyes, racking her brain for anything familiar about it.   Abby moves forward and examines the plaque. She casts a spell, a special variation of Detect Magic specifically made for ancient runes that she learned from a Romanian woman while on the Archeaological dig in England. "There is writing here, Alsoomse, it's magically hidden. Two lines of runes above, just here," she pointed above the octagon, "And another two just below. I only saw them very briefly." 

Fish barks excitedly, "Alsoomse! My coin! You said that its runes meant 'door' in Atlantian!" He retrieves from his left sleeve the large gold eight-sided sovereign that he 'liberated' from Sir Guilleault's flat in New Orleans. Alsoomse examines both sides of the coin to determine which one has markings that that excactly match the indentations in the plaque. She then places the coin inside. The plaque begins to cast light, but not from either the coin or bronze rectangle, but instead from the magical script that Abigail had seen, which now glow a reddish-gold color that all can read. 

Alsoomse says, "The top lines are easy, they are in the more common Atlantean language. They read: The gateway to the world awaits those who are worthy to enter.  The lower lines appear to be an incantation. That will take me a while longer as they are in a rare dialect of the language reserved only for the Emperor and senior Elders of Altantean Society. I'm guessing that we will not want to have me accidentally mispronounce any of the words. I'll go and get my textbooks and notes to work out the exact phrasing."   James says, "Yes, best to exercise caution, we're too close to get this wrong now. I think I'll go wash up and change clothes while you complete your research." 

Ruby hopped up and down in excitement a few times, squeezing George's hand as she did.  "This is SO exciting! I'm DYING to know what it's like on the other side! James, is there anything we should do while we wait?" George squeezes Ruby's hand back and then lets go,  "Ok, everybody back, I want to get a picture while the runes are glowing." as everyone backs away George gets a couple of plates exposed. 

Alsoomse arrives carrying a number of textbooks and hand written notes. Some planks are placed across a wheelbarrow, making a temporary table for her. She spends the next half-hour cross-referencing the books and writing down various words on paper in both Atlantian script and English. Nanuet assists Alsoomse with the books, helping to carry those that she needs and sorting them and handing her the ones she needs as she asks while watching closely over her shoulder. 

James returns, having cleaned up and changed into more formal clothes. "A bit overdressed aren't you?" Sol asks. He replies, "I don't know, you never know who you're going to meet." "Always the optimist," Roy interjects. Lawrence snorts, "Yeah, James learned that when he met the Brazilian ambassador. Answered the door without a shirt on. He turned red as a beet." James laughs, "Don't remind me! But at least in that case he was rather forgiving of my lack of attire, given that he desperately needed our help stop a war." 

Lawrence allows, "There was that. Ah, those were the days." He adds wistfully. "When did we get old? This is the most excitement I've had in a while." James says, "What do you mean 'we'? I'm only one-hundred-and-two, still young enough for this adventuring life!"   Lawrence says, "Then I just might have to take the anti-aging treatment. I can't wait to see what's behind this door." 

Alsoomse holds up her hand and says, "Give me just a few more minutes, I almost have it. It appears to be a sung incantation, as there are hints to the musical inflections. I want to be able to get it exactly right." Fish looks at Alsoomse, and then glances at Ruby. "They both sing. Wow. Just wow!" he thinks to himself. "Can I help?" Ruby asks Alsoomse.  Alsoomse nods yes. 

George took the opportunity while Alsoomse translated to head back upstairs and store the plates he just took in the dark and grabbed his travel bag he had been packing. He brought his experimental camera that uses film. That would be a much lighter camera to bring. He grabbed his gun and other gear as well as a light weight tripod for the camera. 

"I'll be right back, mes amis!" says Fish, as he heads upstairs to collect his gear.  "I should do the same," Abby said quietly, but didn't move right away. She had put on her spectacles and was closely watching Alsoomse and trying not to disturb her at the same time. She finally did go upstairs and grab her tool-kit as well as her gun and spellpouch, then hurried back down. 

Alsoomse says, "Okay I think I have it. Please pay attention to the words and notes Ruby, you may need to use this at some point in the future. The incantation is in the elite Altantian dialect and the best English translation that I can give is 'Help us now to enter the Doorway to the World, to share our culture for the betterment of all humanoid life'. 
Ruby listened closely to the words and tone Alsoosme spoke; this was easy for her to pick up being naturally gifted in the musical arts. She looked on curiously to see if anything would happen.

Alsoomse sings, "Sat-is Key-leb tem Ad-lan-tis-ay, Kom-tbe pak Bash-e-be Kwet-ipe Tine-mosh-ep Dow-er".  Nothing happens. She says, "Don't dispair, there was one word I was uncertain of, Key-leb means 'Doorway', Key-lob means the phrase 'Chamber beyond the Doorway', I'll try that variation."  She then sings: "Sat-is Key-lob tem Ad-lan-tis-ay, Kom-tbe pak Bash-e-be Kwet-ipe Tine-mosh-ep Dow-er".

The metal plaque then begins to glow brightly, following by a faint glow from the doorway as the doors part in the center sliding into the walls on either side. Beyond the doors is a large darkened room. A light begins to glow in the room's center, soon illuminating the entire chamber. The room is octagonal in size, forty-feet from each wall to the opposite, and twenty-feet in height, made entirely of polished stone. 

There is a stone doorway on each of the eight walls that appears to be identical in size to the one that just opened. To the left of each interior door is a bronze plaque with an octagonal 'keyhole' indentation identical in size to the one they used on the outside of this door.   In the center of the room is an octagonal stone altar, three feet in diameter at its base and half that width at it's top four feet above the floor. The top of the alter has its own bronze octagonal plaque, with three octagonal indentations of different sizes, two larger than the indentations on the other doorways and one smaller. On the ceiling above the alter is a sealed octagonal stone door fifteen-feet in diameter and cut so that the stones are in eight equal-sized triangular pieces.

George headed back downstairs in time to see the door open up. As the room illuminates, George takes a picture. With a grin mirroring Ruby's, he takes her by the hand and heads into the chamber, keen to see what is on the altar. James, Mina and Alsoomse enter the octagonal chamber while Luiz continues to examine the plaque on the wall outside. James comments "We're no longer in Florida, I believe that this room itself is actually in another dimension."   "Yes, you can feel the difference, can't you?" Abby said distractedly. She moved to the center of the room and began to examine the altar.   

Nanuet hung back and watched the others carefully. They seem OK he thought to himself. Once Abby had entered he slowly moved forward, practically tiptoeing into the chamber.   James looks at the altar and comments "Hmmm, it appears that this one may require three keys instead of one, none of which we happen to have."   Abby says, "Mmmhmm. Any reason to think it's unsafe to cast a spell in this room? I'd like to go up and get a closer look at this ceiling." Alsoomse says, "I would imagine that this chamber would be receptive to spell casting." 

Ruby says, "Oh. So we got in but we can't go anywhere. That's a bummer."  She wandered around the chamber, she could feel the oldness of it in the air. George wanted to look at the altar so she went with him. Then she looked at the doors. "Oh wait, so maybe only the altar needs three keys but the doors need only one? That must be it! So I wonder where this one goes, maybe it goes to Atlantis!" 

Alsoomse looks at the octagonal indentation on the door that Ruby is beside and says, "It does appear to be exactly the same size as the one in the plaque outside."  Ruby says, "Well, let's put the key in the door and find out where it goes!" Luiz removes the key from the outside keyhole and enters the chamber. They look around at the other seven inside doorways, deciding which to place the key into when the doorway to Florida abruptly closes, sealing them all inside.   

Lawrence had waited outside while the others entered. He chews some beef jerky as he watches them discuss the chamber's purpose. Then the door slams shut. He gets to his feet and calls out, "James, Alsoomse? Is every thing OK?"  Those inside do not her Lawrence.  Fish speaks up, "My friends, I'm not claustrophobic, but I've found myself on the wrong side of a locked chamber once or twice in my life. If this place is airtight, we have only a few minutes before we choke to death!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty, “Gateways to the World", September 5th, 1882, 3:30 P.M.*

James says, "Well, I guess that makes the decision of which door we try. Luiz, let's see if we can get back home please."   The good Doctor places the octagonal coin in the bronze wall plaque to the side of the doorways, and like the outer one, it too glows with lines of script above and below. There is one difference however, the top line is in the more common Atlantian language and the upper of the bottom line is in the more elite Atlantian, but the very bottom line is in a different language althogether, made up of assorted symbols.   Alsoomse comments, "Very interesting, the lowest line is written in the language of the Timucuan elves. Give me a few minutes to work on the translations." While she studies it, George heads over to the original door and writes in chalk on the floor in front of it. "Florida"

After a short while Alsoomse says, "Okay, I think I've got it worked out. Each of the lower lines is from the perspective of those of that language. The Altantian translates as "Entrance to arrive with the Spirit Children", that was a term in other Atlantian writing used in reference to their slave race. The Timucuan line translates roughly as "Door to the Many Chiefs of the Salt Water People". It is the first time I've ever seen Chief used in a plural rather than singular fashion. Salt Water People, or Macoma, were what this group of Timucuan used in reference to themselves. 

"So in theory, this door has the passage to the remnant of the Timucuan. While we are here we should translate the other doors as well." says George.  George, an accomplished linguist himself has been standing over Alsoomse's shoulder as she translates, trying to pick up what he can of both Atlantean and Timucuan. James says, "Actually, before we check any other doors let's try that door first to ensure that we can open it."  Alsoomse says, "Okay, Luiz and Ruby, pay attention to the song for future reference."  She sings "Pak Man-nal Kwe-tipe Nis-Nen A-Lish" followed by "Un-u-chu-a A-Mir-O Hol-O-Tam-A-Qui Moc-A-Ma".   

The door opens, with the tunnel up the house visible on the other side. The doors reopen and those inside reassure those still outside that everything is fine. Lawrence says, "Whew. You gave me a scare for a moment there."  A relieved Ruby says, "Well, THAT is good news. I only know some Spanish from a group of very dear elves I lived with back in Promise City and some French from my best friend Kate. I'll look for those languages to save you the time." She passed each door looking for a language she might possibly recognize while letting George and Alsoomse look for and translate the less common and more difficult languages.   "You know, it would be helpful if we had more than one key," she said while eyeing the altar in the middle of the room. 

James takes out his stopwatch and instructs Luiz to remove the coin. After approximately a minute-and-a-half the door closes again. James comments "Just as I thought." Alsoomse asks "Eighty-six-point-four seconds?" James smiles and says, "Exactly!"   Alsoomse turns to the others and explains, "The Atlanteans calcualted everything by units of ten, including time. Instead of breaking a day down into twenty-four sixty-minute increments of sixty-seconds, they instead divided it into tens, one-hundredths and one-thousands. One-thousandth of a day works out to be that exact length." 

They reopen the exterior doorway and then move the coin to another of the interior doorways, the one clockwise from the Florida door. The plaque on it does not light up until after the time period passes and the other door closes. Luiz comments, "Interesting but not surprising, it appears that only one door can be opened at any given time."  The bronze plaque on the second doorway now lights up. Like the previous one, the writing above the key being common Atlantean and two lines below, the first in the elite Atlantian dialect and the other in a different language. Nobody in the room has any idea what the other language is.

They remove the key and move to the next clockwise door. Even though the previous door wasn't opened they still have to wait the full eighty-six-point-four seconds from when the key was removed until the new plaque lights up, again with the two Atlantian languages followed by another language.   Luiz says, "Ah, this one I can read myself!" James says, "As can I, but I suspect that we do not wish to." Mina says, "Isn't that ancient Celtic? Wouldn't that mean the British Isles?" James says, "At the time of Atlantis the Celts also occupied the French coast and much of interior France. I suspect that is the door that goes directly to the Chateau de Dippe in Normandy France." 

Lawrence leans on his shovel. "Why do you think that, James? Does the sign say anything about France?"   James replies, "It says the coast, which could apply to the British Isles as well as Normandy. It's possible that it does lead to Britain, but until we know for certain we can't risk opening up the portal to France and alerting our rivals to the presence of this doorway." Abby says, "We don't necessarily want to open up doors in Britain either, not unprepared. We may live in a more open-minded world among us, but Britain is still a clerical country, and wizarding countries wouldn't be any better." Abby looked up at the ceiling again. "I wish I'd mastered that levitation spell, I really want to get up there and have a look around."  Lawrence says, "So we leave both doors unopened for now. We can always come back to them later."

They move on to the next clockwise doorway and insert the key, which like the other three has script of the two Atlantian languages followed by a local language. Luiz, James and Alsoomse all study it. "Any ideas?" James comments. "No clue," says Alsoomse.   The scholar Doctor Thomas Crane steps forward and comments, "Possibly Africa, a few of those symbols resemble markings of the Khoikhoi language, used by the Hottentot ogre tribe of South West Africa." Alsoomse says, "Perhaps, but their ancestors didn't migrate to that region of Africa or develop the language until eight centuries after the destruction of Atlantis." 

James comments, "Aren't the Hottentot's the red-skinned ogres?" Thomas says, "Yes, a reddish-yellow tone, and considerably shorter in size than other ogres." James says, "Perhaps another servant race that was intermixed with the Atlanians, not unlike the Timucuan?" Alsoomse says, "That speculation is quite a stretch, a few markings is all that you are basing that on. I dare say that we will probably find at least a dozen ancient civilizations that also used similar symbols."   

Moving on to the next door, the one directly opposite the door that they entered from, the writing on the bottom row is clearly Egyptian hieroglyphics.  Lawrence does a double-take. "Are those hieroglyphics? I think they are. I've always been fascinated by Egypt. But they're just came under Victoria's thumb, so that's out, too." James says, "I wouldn't exactly say 'Victoria's thumb', the British have been assisting the Egyptian government with fighting the rebels since early May of this year. Once Alexandria fell to the British siege in July the rebels retreated back towards Cairo. Things have been more or less at a stalemate, broken up by an occasional battle, for the last five weeks. But you're right about it maybe not being the best time to visit there, with the Brits in the backyard."

Examining the hieroglypics and comparing them to an Egyptology text, Luiz says, "It appears that we were mistaken, it doesn't lead to the City of Tanis after all." He points to one that resemble a cat and says, "Each Egyptian city was dedicated to a different deity. That is the symbol of Bast, also know as Per-Bastet, the Cat-Goddess. Her's was the city was Bubastis."    Mina says, "James and I briefly visited the ruins of that city a half-century ago. At that time one of the city's two temples was being excavated then by an archeological team." James says, "Yes, a team led by the French archeologist and wizard Jean-Francois Champollion, who within the last twenty years became a member of the rival wizarding group." 

Abby says, "In other words, another door we probably don't want to open quite yet unless we want to share it with our rivals. Seems Latin and Greek aren't the languages to know in this room." James says, "The time of the Atlantians was the Bronze age, before the time of the Romans, so Latin would not be used yet. Ancient Greek could be one of these three remaining doorways, although Homer's writings indicated that trade between Atlantis and Greece was limited, with him being one of the few ambassadors. The Atlantians had the Tartessians as their primary trading partners."

Hardin is visibly uncomfortable with the chamber and the goings-on. Fish looks at him with an arched eyebrow.  Hardin says, "A bit too much like my most recent accommodations..." He trails off and looks around. All the languages, strange carvings and talk of other dimensions are just a bit outside his understanding. A piece of his mind conjured up strange monsters striding out of one of the portals - needing to be met with deadly gunfire and he chuckles to himself - a bit too loudly.  He looks around and flushes a bit.  "Nevermind me..." 

The key is inserted in the next clockwise door. Luiz looks at the interesting writing on the bottom line and says, "Vaguely familiair? What do we have here?" Alsoomse replies, "The people James was just speaking of, that is the Tartessian language."  James says, "Unfortunately, as that language is lost to us." Alsoomse explains, "Tartessia was a city-state along the southwestern coast of Spain. They were the great traders of the Bronze Age, travelling the coasts of the known continents in their great ships, some up to one-hundred feet in length. 

Their society abruptly ended within the same century of Atlantis's destruction, when the Tartessian King thought himself better than the gods and had a temple deconstructed for materials to build his own castle. The god was an angry one, and collapsed the reefs and mountains that protected Tartessian, having the sea sweep in and wipe the place from the globe. This occurred during a major celebration, when nearly all of the Tartessian ships had returned home, with the destruction of the fleet ending their domination of trade in that era." 

Luiz continues, "Alexander the great was intregued by the legend ot Tartessia and assembled all of the remaining remnants of their culture scattered across the globe. Centuries later when the Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground that history became lost forever."    Alsoomse adds, "Yes, and even archeaological digs have proven to be fruitless at learning the language, as most Tartessian writings were primarily of a short term-nature, on animal hides rather than pottery or stone, so did not survive over time." 

Abby says, "I suppose it's arrogant to imagine we might learn enough about how this works someday to find a way around it... It's very rare for a language to develop in a vaccuum. There aren't any related languages to help at least give clues?" Alsoomse says, "I personally know nearly every linguistic expert in the world, given time I'm optimistic that we will have translations of all of these."   They try the next door, finding it is also in a language unknown to everybody present. This language is a pictograph one, with a variety of different symbols. 

The coin is placed into the final door. The bottom language on it is also unrecognizable to those present. Looking at James in his fancy clothes Mina comments, "I'm sorry dear, it looks like you got all dressed up with no place to go." Ruby is crestfallen as well. "Well, why don't we at least try one of those other doors? I mean, how else are we ever going to find out where there go? The one that might be to Africa perhaps?" James says, "Ruby, we only know the languages to be able to read the inscriptions on three, including the one back to Florida. Right now we can only read to sing the Gaelic and Egyptian ones, but as it has been pointed out, now might not be the best time to attempt to visit either."

Alsoomse says, "Be patient young one, now that we know what to look for we can start researching those ancient languages. It is only a matter of time before we can use them."   Mina adds, "And Ruby, don't you and George have a dinner date in the city with those actors this evening? You can hardly do that if you run off to England, France or Egypt." "Yes, we do," she said with a sigh. "But while the dinner date might be fun England, France or Egypt will DEFINITELY be fun. I'm just ready. To go. Somewhere. You know. You've been to Egypt and France and all over, I haven't been anywhere fun. Rochester New York isn't exactly the exciting center of the universe." 

"It is when you are there my dear" replies George gently. "But yes, before we go through ANY door, I think we need food, water, supplies and weapons. We really do not know what to find. We may indeed find that the door has been equally hidden and need to dig another fortnight before it emerges. Patience and preparation Ruby will see us very well. As would I expect a visit to the library. Though James, I knwo that some knowledge is known of the Phonecian pictographic langauge, and that the Phoneicians were widely considered to be a vassal state of the Tartessians. The Phonicians assended to domimance in the Mediterraean as sailors and traders after the fall of their masters, would not that provide for us some clue as to their language?" postulates George. 

James says, "That is a good direction to start. While Tartessia was along the coast of Spain that Tartessian doorway could actaully lead to anywhere, as they had trading ports throughout Europe, Africa and Asia. However, since we know that they only sailed within sight of land and not across open water that does rule out the Americas and Australia. If our threory is correct one of these other doorways leads to Australia, but very little has been written about the native languages there." 

"Um, okay, I have no idea what you two are saying but it sounds like you are saying we're not going through any doors tonight. And that someone here, and that someone is not me, has to do some researching. Like in books. Is that correct?"   “Yes,” Alsoomse replies.  James, Mina, Alsoomse and Luiz are joined by the archeologists Thomas and Abigal as they head up to the library to spend the next six hours searching through the various texts for clues to the various doorways.

Sol sails the Ageless Journey boat into Jacksonville, taking Ruby and George there for their planned dinner. Fish also comes along to run various errands, a mixture of both business and pleasure. Ruby and George take a Hansom Cab to the Astor Hotel where they have a wonderful and entertaining dinner with the pair of actors. Once the cover of darkness falls Nanuet, John and Lawrence assist the two ship captains Wilkinson and Watkins with emptying the filled wheelbarrows into the ditch. The conversation centers around the two ships, which are both now prepared to depart.   They return to the boat at 11:00 PM and get back to the house. 

By midnight everyone is back at the house and has turned in for the night. Meanwhile, some 6,500 miles away, events are transpiring that will have an almost immediate impact upon the future of the AGELESS Corporation. 


*End Episode One - 
Reader's Comments are welcomed and appreciated!  *


----------



## Silver Moon

*AGELESS Campaign – Episode Two – Temple of the Cat Goddess

Chapter 41 - "A War in Egypt" - (Episode Two, Chapter One), Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 8:00 A.M. at the Timucuan Conservancy, Jacksonville, Florida*

“Wake up sleepy heads, you’re needed downstairs” Wilamina Parker’s voice sounds out, as she awakens the occupants of the house while knocking on their third and fourth floor bedrooms. As the house’s occupants make their way downstairs they see that the first floor dining room is covered with various textbooks. Standing around the table and working frantically are Wilamina, her husband James, his elvan Grandmother Alsoomse, Doctor Pedro Luiz Napoleão Chernoviz and Doctor Thomas Sapathwa Crane.

Awakened by Wilamina's knock, Fish pulls on his new silk robe ("it's so slippery!" he thinks to himself), and heads downstairs for breakfast. Unbeknownst to the others, he's been practicing this move: planting his left cheek on the banister, he slides down all three flights of handrail with his feet never once touching the floor -- cartwheeling through handstands when necessary. "Ta da!" he says as he walks into the dining room on his hands. 

The front door of the house opens and in walks Solomon Star carrying several newspapers and a pile of telegrams. James exclaims, “You made good time, round trip to Jacksonville in less than an hour.” Sol replies, “Well, you said it was a top priority so John Wilkinson took me on the Frolic, those paddlewheels make for some formidable propulsion.” Sol hands over the papers to both James and Doctor Chernoviz, commenting “I read them on the way back; they have a lot more detail than the initial telegrams.” James and Luiz each start to read. Luiz exclaims, “Oh 
my!”

Fish asks, “What's for breakfast?" “Books and telegrams from the look of it," Captain Winslow states as he enters the room behind Fish. "Can't fill a man's or elf's stomach on books and newspapers!" Nanuet says, joining the group at the table from his shelter outside. An audible grumble comes from his empty stomach. John Wesley Hardin awakens from a dark sleep...full of exploding bullets and dying men. He dresses in pants and shirt-sleeves and makes his way downstairs.

Ruby peers over James shoulder to take a look at the paper. "What's going on?" James says, “The British have brought their war in Egypt to a whole new level.” Ruby furrowed her brows together. "The British have a war with Egypt? What did they do now? I am assuming this somehow affects us...?" Nanuet states, “I agree with Ruby, what does a war in Egypt have to do with us?" Hardin exclaims, "I am in bad need of coffee...as black as can be had. So what's this about a war in Egypt?"

James states, “Let us give you some background. A half-year or so back an Egyptian Army officer, Colonel Ahmed Orabi, resigned to lead a revolt against the Egyptian government. He felt that the various European empires were dominating Egyptian life and politics, that their country’s leaders mere puppets of the Europeans. He found sympathy with the people, including many others in the military and also those from his home Province of Sherkiyeh, who flocked to his side. His rebels soon set siege around the Egyptian capital of Cairo and also took control of the major Mediterranean port city of Alexandria, at which time more in the army resigned to join him.”

Luiz says, “The situation is all about the Suez Canal, completed eight years ago and creating a water passage between the Mediterranean Sea and the Red Sea that connects to the Indian Ocean. The canal means that ships no longer have to sail around Africa to travel between Europe and the Orient. The canal has brought wealth to Egypt, although many Egyptians including Orabi feel that they are receiving a mere pittance of what they should from the European shipping companies. This is because current rates for passage through the canal are low for the European countries who financed the building of the canal.

The largest banks of Great Britain were the main financiers of the canal project. Britain fears that if the Egyptian rebels take full control of the Egyptian government one of two things would happen. First, that the rebels would take control of the canal and either raise the rates for passage or restrict passage of British ships altogether. Second, that they would claim that they are not responsible for the debts incurred by the previous government and default upon the loans. That in turn would cause the banks to collapse, and bring the entire British monetary system into ruin.”

James continues, “The British therefore had incentive to stop this rebellion, and at the invitation of the current Egyptian Government, dispatched their military. The British fleet arrived at Alexandria on the 20th of May, and for the first seven weeks attempted to negotiate with the rebels while preventing all Egyptian ships from leaving port. In early July the negotiations deteriorated and on July 11th Alexandria was then bombarded by the British fleet. Two days later the rebels withdrew and the British naval forces landed, taking control of the city.

Rather than retreating all the way to Cairo, General Orabi strategically deployed his troops between Cairo and Alexandria, and for the last two months has been fairly successful at repelling the British forces. That all changed today when Britain’s General Wolseley took the rebels by surprise. As dusk set in last night he withdrew the majority of his troops under the cover of darkness.

They then reboarded the ships at Alexandria and sailed east to the Suez Canal, taking full control of the canal and sailing on to the upper banks of the Red Sea. By Egyptian dawn this morning, which would have been about ten hours ago our time, the ships had reached their destination. From there the British Army has started traveling westward in the direction of Cairo.” "Ummm...," Ruby tried to put two and two together, "So the British are taking over Egypt. This is bad for us how?"

James holds up the newspaper and says, "While Cairo is clearly the end destination of the British, the problem is that General Wolseley has in effect issued a challenge to Orabi. He has publicly stated that their initial goal is to first take the city of Zakazik, approximately half-way between the Red Sea and Cairo. Zakazik has a population of 40,000 that has no real strategic importance other than a railroad line between it and Cairo. However, the real reason that Wolseley has named it is because it is also the home city of the rebel leader Orabi and close to half of his rebel forces. To protect their homes and families the rebel forces will have to defend Zakazik, by either withdrawing from Cairo or splitting their troops to fight on two fronts.” 

Ruby comments, "That's pretty smart of that General, I guess. I don't know too much about war." Mina interjects, “You don't have to Ruby, but in answer to your earlier question of how that affects us, we discovered yesterday that one of the Atlantian portals leads directly to the ancient Egyptian city of Bubastis." James says, “Yes, the great city of Bubastis was destroyed by the Persians and dismantled stone-by-stone some twenty-two-and-one-third centuries ago. Using a canal, the Persians then transported the stones approximately two miles to the northwest, where they then constructed the community of Zakazik.”

Mina says, “The straight path of the British Army to Zakazik will take them directly over the ruins of Bubastis. Furthermore, the remaining excavated ruins would provide ideal cover, about the only cover in the open desert in fact, to either attack or defend Zakazik from. That, in turn, would make it the target of the opposing force’s artillery. So unless something is done, and soon, it is very possible that the destination of this particular portal may be destroyed in the very near future.”

"That wouldn't be good." Ruby poured a cup of coffee for herself and for George. "Is there something we can do then? Since we're probably the only ones or one of very very few who know about this portal. But if we go there and try to defend it, not only would we be in the middle of two army's but we might inadvertently give away the valuable location of that gate."

James glances towards Lawrence and says, "It wouldn't be the first time I found myself between two armies, ask me some time about when Lawrence and I first met. But regarding the situation at hand, I would say that a trip to Egypt as soon as possible is in order. We have two possibilities here, we either head off on The Magnificence to Egypt, which will probably take around a week of sailing, or alternately we go through the portal."

Luiz says, "Let's try both, I'll take The Magnificence. I have enough connections in the area to smooth over our ship's presence in the war zone. And even if you manage to get through the portal we'll need a more common explanation of how you got to Egypt." Sol says, "He's right James, if you check the 'Society' columns in those papers you'll see that all six of us who were inducted into the Jacksonville Fraternal Order are listed as having attended the ball on Monday night. It wouldn't do our secret any good to have you turning up in Egypt a mere two or three days later." 

James says, "Good point, if any of us six do go through the portal we'll have to either keep a low profile until The Magnificence arrives on the scene or wear pretty good disguises." Fish rights himself, sits down at the table, and helps himself to a hard-boiled egg. "I happen to have a fair amount of experience with disguise," he says somewhat cryptically, "and for keeping my head low, if need be." Nanuet interjects, "There are also magical means of disguise that I have seen used, and they have been very handy."

Mina looks over the newspaper with the society column and says, "It only mentions the men". Sol says, "Well yes, it is a Fraternal order, hope you're not offended." Mina smiles and says, "Not at all, it means that Wilamina Hamilton Parker can show up in Egypt any time she wishes, such as now." "Looks like you're leading the expedition through the portal then," James states. Abby says, “As can Abigail Elizabeth Marsters. I was nobody to anyone at the ball, except a young Belgian man who left with someone else.”

Ruby exclaims, "I'm going with you Nana! You can't go alone. I insist." "I don't have your curves, Miss West," offers Fish modestly, "although I can say with some confidence I've had success passing for drag." George leans into whisper in Ruby's ear "Not that that would be much of a challenge for Mr. Trout." Fish pauses to furrow his brow whilst inspecting the gunslinger. "On the other hand, hiding your frown lines might tax my skills, Mister Hardin!" 

George asks, "Is there any reason to believe that the portal is not hidden as well in Egypt? James says, "It most likely is well hidden, but we would be coming at it from the inside rather than outside, which should help." George replies, “Do we think that opening it will lead us into battle?” James says, "That's all dependent upon timing. They may send scouts on swift horses or camels, but over all desert travel is hard on an larger army. It will probably be several days until either forces reach the area with any sort of number."

George states, “I do speak Arabic though and with my beard and some walnut stain on my skin I could pass as an Arab without too much trouble as well as help guide the group through the battle, but we risk much if we come out in one of the others camp.” Mina says, "That is good, it could be of great help for my team to have someone who can pass as an Arab. I too am fluent in Arabic." George replies, "Yes, but as you know a man in those societies commands more respect than a woman.

George states, “And if we do, what is the goal? To move the battle? To join one side to the other to hasten the end of the battle? To what end do we strive?" Mina says, "We'll have to play it by ear once we see what we are facing." George says, Alright, perhaps we can get out there and hide the entrance and let military might take its course, unless we have vested interests, especially financially in seeing one side win." 

Abby states, "There's less likely to be activity around the gate during the night, so with a little arithmetic we can emerge, assuming the gate is open an accessible, when there's less likely to be activity around it." Captain Winslow says, "Well, Luiz and I had best be sailing off soon in that case." Sol adds, "Yes, and in your ship's log mention all of us as passengers and show your departure from Jacksonville as Monday evening. I'll do the same for the records here." 

Abby mulled for a moment. "I like the idea of going off without all you gents. I do like your company now, but ladies do tend to have their own methods when the boys are out of the picture." Nanuet says, "I'm not exactly sure how one like myself can blend in. I had hoped to bring Maska along with us as well, will that be an issue?" Ruby says, "Why would that be an issue? As far as I am concerned Maska is always a welcome part of our team. She has saved our butts more than once! If you think going through the gate might be dangerous she could go by boat, but since your name probably wasn't listed in the paper due to your ancestry than you can come with us through the gate and she probably can too."

Ruby exclaims, "When are we doing this, today? Soon?" She was beginning to get itchy at the thought of adventure.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 42, "Doorway to Egypt" (Episode Two, Chapter Two) Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 8:30 A.M. at the Timucuan Conservancy, Jacksonville, Florida*

During the conversations Alsoomse has been flipping through a series of Greek parchments. She says, "Okay, I found it! It took a while. The Greek historian Herodotus visited Bubastis during the city's greatest era. He refers to the city as 'Per Basta'. The test translates as:

"Per Basta is situated on the eastern side of the Pelusiac arm of the Nile. The city is dedicated to the Goddess Bast, the animal sacred to whom was the cat. The temple stands in the center of the city and can be seen from any part of the community. The street leading to the temple is about 1,800 feet in length and 400 feet in width, paved, with trees planted 

The temple of Bubasus is magnificent, some other temples being larger but no other ever being more beautiful. Bast's temple stands on an island surrounded on all sides by water except at an entrance passage. The water comes from a canal from the Nile that diverts around the temple. The side of the canals are lined with trees. Eachof the walls of the temple are 600 feet square. The vestibule is ornamented with fine figures eighteen feet high. The shrine room is 100 feet broad and 60 feet in height with a statue of the goddess in the center.”

"This must have been but a few years before Alexander began his conquest of Persia. I mean Alexandria wasn't even founded yet, and we have a Greek historian documenting the old city? Seems odd to me. But in any case, if the city was moved stone by stone, if the gate in the old location or was it moved and if so does it still function?" asks George 

James states, "It is probably underground. In 1798 Napoleon Bonaparte led a group of approximately 175 scientists, mathematicians, linguists and wizards from the French Academy of Science to Egypt. It was really just an 'excuse' to invade Egypt, with his Army soon following and fighting the British there. But several of these men of science and magic took their jobs seriously. Their top man, who essentially founded the modern school of Egyptology, was Jean-Francois Champollion. He was the one who later discovered and translated the Rosetta Stone in 1809. 

While the general area where Bubastis had been was known, no real archeological digs had been done. It was Champollion who had the brilliant idea to survey the area from a hot air balloon, where from several thousand feet up you could see the variations in color of the sands, and actually see the outline of the canal that had surrounded the temple. 

From the center of that he began digging, finding an underground section where the Priests and Priestesses of Bast had lived. When Mina and I visited the site some fifty years ago he had unearthed a series of chambers beneath the sands, including an altar room forty-feet wide, over one-hundred feet long and fifty-feet high, containing a massive statue of Bast with eyes made of huge rubies."

Mina says, "He gave a tour to James, Myself and the other members of our team of his diggings. At that time none of the rooms had a doorway like the one that we saw. But that was fifty years ago, he may have excavated more since that time." Ruby exclaims, "Right, so we'd be coming up inside the chamber and may not be able to easily to make our way out, right? Considering ours was covered up with all that dirt, theirs might be too. So we have to hope that they have found the room it's been hidden in."

Mina says, "Well, we won't know until we try. James, I would suggest that you stay here and coordinate things. I have no doubt that Jean-Francois Champollion has reached the same conclusion about the armies meeting at Bubastis. He will most likely do anything to keep his excavations from being destroyed by a war, it represents seventy years of his life's work. He would recognize you despite any magical or common disguise."  

Ruby asks, “Would it be bad if we ran into him in the area of the gate?” James says, "It would, given that he is also a member of the French 'Weekly Wizards' group." Ruby answers, “That’s what I figured, so we should move quickly. But we have one thing they don't have, the gate. So we can get there before them then make sure we don't leave any trace of where it is. So I guess we’re going now? What kinds of things should we bring with us?”

James says, "Get whatever standard 'adventuring' supplies you might want to bring as well as any weapons you are proficient with." Abby asks, "What are the customs of dress there?”   Hardin's ears perk up at the mention of "...any weapons you are familiar with". "Now that's something I can live with..." He grins wolfishly and starts heading for his room. Pausing in the doorway, he turns and says off-handedly, "Anyone need a hogleg? I have a few extras." 

Lawrence says, "If you got something trusty, I'd be much obliged. I'm not much of a shot, but a deputy has gotta have a proper gun." Hardin provides Lawrence with a re-chambered 1860 Army Colt and holster. He grins... "Take care of her...she's a bit of an old lady, but still shoots straight!" Lawrence accepts the gun and straps on the gun belt. "I'll take good care of her, Mr. Hardin. Thank you." He draws the Colt and checks the cylinder before holstering it. "It's been a while since I've had to shoot a gun."

Abby comments, “Do we want to try to blend in, or are we going to look like archeologists? Or just dress for action?" Abby mulled for a moment. "I like the idea of going off without all you gents. I do like your company now, but ladies do tend to have their own methods when the boys are out of the picture." Ruby started running out of the room to gather her belongings but stopped short. "That is a good question. What kind of clothes would make us fit in there? Certainly huge ball gowns would not be appropriate in the desert of Egypt."

Nanuet says, "I'm not exactly sure how one like myself can blend in. I had hoped to bring Maska along with us as well, will that be an issue?" Ruby says, "Why would that be an issue? As far as I am concerned Maska is always a welcome part of our team. She has saved our butts more than once! If you think going through the gate might be dangerous she could go by boat, but since your name probably wasn't listed in the paper due to your ancestry than you can come with us through the gate and she probably can too."

Nanuet quietly went about his business. He headed to his lodge on the grounds and packed up his gear. He had done this routine many times before, this was nothing new, but something about this trip bothered him. He was torn between the thrill of going on a new adventure and worrying about the safety of his friends both old and new. Perhaps that is the nature of a healer he thought. Maska nuzzled up against him, knowing something was up. He tussled her hair for a moment and finished packing his gear.

Mina arrives attired in a white cotton long-sleeve shirt, sleeveless canvas dress with black woolen trousers beneath, felt wide-brimmed hat and tall boots. She has on a full backpack from which a sawed-off-shotgun is attached to the front outer left side, within reach of her right hand. Her belt has multiple leather pouches of various size and a holstered revolver. And on her shoulder rests Walter, the multi-colored parrot who belongs to their neighbor Alan MacKinnon. 

Abby decided to dress for action. Or rather, for work. She reentered the room wearing brown trousers made of tough material tucked into knee-high flat-soled boots. A white man's work shirt was underneath her short, tan leather jacket and she carried a wide brimmed man's hat in her hand. Over her shoulder was slung an odd-looking rucksack.
"I hope someone's bringing something to eat. I'll try anything once, but there are a lot of things I will not eat twice." 

Ruby had rushed up stairs and took her time returning down with her belongings all packed in her worn backpack. She wore her usual adventuring gear; though it was new to most of this company. She wore a snug white buttoned top which would allow for any movement and tight, flesh colored leather pants with knee high black heeled boots.

Once everybody is assembled back downstairs in the tunnel rooms Alsoomse places the octagonal key into the bronze plaque, causing the Atlantean and Timucuan lettering to light up. She reads the writing to herself and then removes the key. She says, "Before we actually open it I want to have each of you eight practice the incantations needed to open both the door to Florida and then the door to Egypt, so that any of you might be able to return through this means." She recites both incantations and asks each of them to repeat it. She then casts a 'Speak with Animals' spell and explains it to the parrot Walter, having him also then practice the incantations. 

Nanuet listens carefully to the words Alsoomse says before repeating them back. His voice cracks ever so slightly as he attempts the Atlantean line for the Florida door but now that his voice is somewhat warmed up he manages to get the other three lines correct. "What about Maska? Does she need to 'sing' in order to pass through the doors? I don't think that will be possible."

Mina says, "Anybody can pass through the doors once they are open. We don't know what is going to happen on the other side, so as a contingency each of us should know how to get back to Florida if one of us needs to return for reinforcements. That's also why I borrowed Walter from our neighbor. It might not be possible for any of us eight to get back quickly, while he could always fly back and speak the commands words to get the others." 

Lawrence clears his throat, "I gotta admit, I never sang in front of people before. But I'll give it my best shot." He begins to sing in an uncertain tenor, starting each verse strong. He struggles through the second part of each verse, but manages to complete them. George's rich baritone rings out clearly among the company as he practices the incantations. 

Hardin manages to croak out some lines, but ends on a dismal note as he starts coughing. Abby took a deep breath and sang the lines in an untrained but pleasant enough alto, running out of steam a bit at the end. "Sorry, every now and then my accent gets the better of me." Ruby smiled as she listened to the others sing, she knew she would have no issue with repeating the words and tune. On her turn her angelic soprano voice rang out strong and true.

James comments to Mina, "Well my dear, it appears that we won't be able to start a door-opening chorus just yet, but over half of your group appears to be able to return on their own. The real issues will be the coin, as we only have one." 

Sol brings down a pair of high-backed chairs telling Mina "Will these do?" She replies, "The height looks about right." From inside the octagonal room she places one chair beneath the plaque for the door to Florida. Alsoomse then has the parrot Walter stand atop the chairback, using it as a perch. She has him practice standing on one claw while holding the coin in the other and placing it into the slot with the other claw. Once this is completed she says, "Looks like we're ready to go. It's off to Egypt!"  
The eight adventurers for the trek enter the Octagonal room. They are accompanied by Alsoomse, James, Luiz, Sol and Thomas, who while not going on the Trek can't resist seeing what is on the other immediate side of the doorway. The coin is removed from the Florida doorway and a minute-and-a-half later it closes. The coin is then placed on the Egyptian doorway as they wait for the plaque to light up. Ruby squeezed George's hand in excitement, holding her breath as she waited for the door to another world to open

Upon completion of the incantation, including the hard-to-pronounce Egyptian line, the doorway opens. Standing before them is a twenty by thirty foot room, ceiling twelve feet high, made entirely of stone slabs. The doorway is in the center of one of the longer walls, with another closed stone door on the opposite wall. In the center of the room is a small metal fire pit with ash inside it and beside the pit is a small table with a few stone tools on it. 

The remainder of the room is comprised entirely of shelves along all of the wall, also made of stone slabs and supported by stone pillars. The first shelves all begin three feet above the ground, with ceramic and stone statues and urns on the floor immediately beneath them. The remaining shelves five shelves are each eighteen inches high and are filled with sealed bone scroll cases stacked atop one another. Luiz does a quick count and says, "I estimate that there are between twenty-five hundred and three thousand scroll cases in here." 

Lawrence looks around the room in awe. "My gods. It would take years to copy all this. Do you think it's a library?" He goes one of the shelves and runs his fingers across the scroll cases. "This is practically a treasure trove." Abby, "There's no practically about it. This is a treasure trove. The possibilities of what might be in here are endless. Words that could literally change the world."

Ruby exclaims, "Treasure trove? It's just a boring bunch of words on paper. I bet behind that door," she points across the room, "Is real treasure." She strides over to it to have a look, pulling her hair back into a twist as she does. "I suppose I won't be able to get this one open either, we'll be needing the key. But I'll have a looks anyway." Hardin pokes around half-heartedly at the scrolls, but his eyes brighten considerably at Ruby's demeanor.  "A woman after my own heart, Ms. West..." 

Abby had been moving slowly around the room, drinking in what, if known publicly, would be a find to make a career a hundred times over. "Knowledge is power, Miss West. That dismissive attitude of yours is offensive. Beautiful, rich things are all well and good, but the collective knowledge of an entire civilization can change the world. Real treasure has the power to make change." 

Fish thinks to himself, "Both those gals are very attractive! I'm staying outta this..."
Lawrence nods. "I learned that during the war. A few battles could have turned if orders weren't delivered on time or if the commanders had more information."  

" A wise man cannot feed himself nor others Abby. It takes wealth to put knowledge into action, into real results. Your attitute can be just as offensive as Ruby's. The key to all things is balance. My employees care little for the scientific advancements they are part of, but the profit sharing they are a part of ensures a warm house and good food. Without those, no one can focus on knowledge" replies George in defense of Ruby.  She squeezed George's hand tightly in hers. She could always count on him to stand up for her and defend her, even if it was with his own life.

Abby states, "I never said material things are without worth, Mr. Eastman. Just that they aren't the only things of worth. So we do not disagree, do we sir?

Luiz and James each open a scroll case, one from the left side of the door and one from the right. James says "It has dates in both the Egyptian and Altantean calendars, from the 23rd Dynasty, when this temple was built. This looks like an accounting of that month's expenses building the temple." Luiz says, "Mine also has writing in both languages, and the dates indicate they are from the final Dynasty under Pharaoh Nekhtharheb. That is consistent with when the Pharaohs were assisted by the Atlantean advisors. This one was written just four years before the Battle of Issus, where Alexander the Great conquered Egypt. it talks of the invading armies getting closer and how morale among the Egyptian Army was declining." 

Alsoomse gestures around the room and says, "It is probably that these are all a chronological record of the millennia or so in between those two periods. If so, these are invaluable for researchers. The last Pharaoh also built a temple here in Bubastis, although its location has never been found." 

James says, "Once your team leaves with the octagonal key we won't get able to get back in here." He turns to his Grandmother and says, "Alsoomse, why don't you head up to the library room and try to duplicate the low humidity and lighting conditions of this room. We could then safely move these scrolls up there and review them all while Mina and her team are away." Sol says, "I'll help. Some of the equipment that came in on the Magnificence will help to establish those room conditions." The two depart. 

Another forty-five minutes pass as the scroll cases are all moved back to the Florida Library room, as well as the brazier that had been in the center of the room. The parrot Walter practices placing the coin into the plaque while standing atop one of the shelves near it. 

The other door has no plaque. Ruby, Luiz and Mina all detect a magical aura around the other door. Luiz suggests using a simple 'Wizard Lock' spell on the other doorway. He casts the spell and the door opens, revealing a ten-foot wide and ninety-foot long stone staircase, with stone walls and stone ceiling twelve feet above the stairs, rising upward to a door at the top. 

James and Mina embrace, with him giving her a passionate kiss and wishing her luck. He says that somebody will remain near the tunnel door on the Florida side until they return, and not to hesitate to return if they run into trouble. James and Luiz depart from the other eight and the key is then removed from the plaque in what had been the scroll room. Approximately a minute-and-a-half later the doorway closes and Mina says, "Welcome to Egypt everyone!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 43, "The Staircase Trap" (Episode Two, Chapter Three)  - Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 4:00 P.M. (Egyptian time).*

Lawrence looks around the room. "How can you tell we’re in Egypt? Shouldn't it be hotter?"  Mina gestures up the staircase and says, "We're probably deep underground, I am sure that the temperature will increase as we get closer to the surface."  "Hmm. I've heard tales of large cities of the dead buried under the desert sands. Could we be in one of them?" Lawrence shudders.

Abby says “Mrs. Parker is likely right. We are probably quite far underground, and it we may not see the surface at all if this room is buried somewhere, as I suspect it is for these documents to be here, intact."  She began to take a closer look at the walls, looking for any writings in the stone itself that might tell them more about where they were.  The walls are smooth, lacking any hieroglyphics. 

Ruby says, "Why don't we find out? I'll go first. If anyone wants to stay behind and look after the paper treasure... well, it seems pretty safe down here. Anyone who wants adventure, let's go!"   As the party assembles to climb the stairs, Fish quips, "I'm happy to guard our tail, and I'm just as happy to take point with Miss West, as I do have some talent at 'creeping'."

Ruby steps to the bottom of the staircase and inspects it carefully for any sort of traps. She takes her time, searching each step before stepping onto it until she reaches the top of the stairs to inspect the door that guarded their way out.   Abby says, "I'll bring up the rear. I want to examine the walls of the staircase for writings as we go along."   "Great! So I'll watch Miss Marsters' rear," offers Fish.

Ruby cautiously makes her way up the stairs, checking each for possible traps. Nanuet trails twenty-feet behind her, with both George and Mina immediately after him. Behind them are Lawrence and John, with Abigail and Fish taking the rear guard.

When she reaches a step approximately fifty-feet up two things happen. The first is that a thirty-foot section of stairs, running from four steps before Ruby to two steps behind Nanuet, fall out from beneath them. The steps swing downward, the first and last eight feet sections fastened together and hinged to beneath the front and rear respectively. The two middle seven feet sections are hinged on the sides, one section to the left and the other to the right. 

Nanuet manages to grab onto the bottom falling step as it swings over a deep pit below, hanging on and swinging with his hands eight feet below Mina and George. Ruby is less fortunate, with the steps all falling away from her before she can grab one as she falls twenty, thirty, forty feet, and continues...

The second thing that simultaneously occurs as the trap is sprung is that a dark smoke pours out from the pit walls from the corners where the steps had been and starts to fill the staircase.  George watches in horror as the stairs fall out from under Ruby. A heart wrenching "NO!" is torn from his lips as he dives head first after Ruby. 

George dives into the darkness and falls the same fifty-feet as Ruby had. The black smoke above blocks all of the party's light sources so he cannot see what is actually below him. His landing is abrupt but partially cushioned as he comes to a rest in a pool of semi-liquid sand that flows as it buries him up to his waist as he straightens himself out.

Ruby has landed six feet away from him, also half-buried in the semi-liquid sand and having taken less impact as a fall from that height normally would [9 points damage]. Her upper right arm hurts from also landing on a solid stick or rod that had been floating atop the sand [4 points damage]. Nanuet begins to feel a burning sensation in his throats from smoke that surrounds him [2 points damage] which is now rising higher into the staircase. 

"Miss West! Nanuet!" shouts Fish, as he springs into action. He pulls a silk rope from the duffle slung over his shoulder, and extracts a kerchief too.   "Mr. Hardin, grab hold of this!" he exclaims, tossing the gunslinger one end of the rope.  Hardin's hands snake out to snag the rope and he spins in place twice to rap the rope around his body and then braces himself as hard as he can against the inevitable "snap" as the rope plays out

"I'm a damn monkey!" Fish yelps, with an edge to his voice the party hasn't ever heard before. He quick-slips a loop of rope around his waist, securing it to the trapeze artist's strap sewn to the fabric of his trousers above his tailbone. He then smears an ointment across the kerchief, ties it across his nose and mouth, and scrambles toward the edge of the pit.

"Ouch. That was unexpected," Ruby said as she held her bleeding arm to her chest. Then she heard a thud next to her and squinted. In the very dim light that was coming from above she could tell it was George. "Oh crap, are you alright George? Please tell me you are okay."  "Quite alright dearest." says George calmly. 

She waved her uninjured arm and cast four little globes of light that floated up into the air, gently illuminating the area. She took a good look at George to assess his injuries and then a good look around at her surroundings, including looking for whatever it was she hit down here.

Peering over the edge of the pit, Fish spots Nanuet hanging on below. He clambers toward him with the grace of an acrobat, trailing the rope. Once alongside him, Fish hisses through his mask, "Hardin and the others are topside. I'm climbing down after the Beauty and the Brains. We might all want to climb down with all that smoke rising above us!"

Leaving the rope around his waist slackened so that Nanuet can elect to haul himself upwards, Fish concentrates on climbing down the wall of the pit as quickly and sure-footedly as possible. Rather than dwell on the hazards, he imagines he's descending from the shadowed peak of the Big Top into spotlights and applause. The now-softly-glowing globes emitting light from below add to the effect.

Mina had backed down a few steps to get out of the smoke. She says, "I hear their voices below, we need to get to them soon."  With no spells that could do anything about the smoke, and Fish already halfway down the hole with his rope Abby couldn't really do anything to help further. "Mrs. Parker," she shouted, "we may need to open the door back up and let this trap reset. It must reset, we can't be the first people who ever set this off." 

Mina points up and says, "But notice Abby how the smoke rises, filling the upper corridor to the door above. This trap was clearly established with the expectation that people would be coming down the flight of stairs rather than up. My guess is that the trap may be magical rather than mechanical in nature." 

Abby replies, "Magical or mechanical, I can't affect it at the moment. Once the others are out we should be able to wait this out at the bottom of the stairs if the smoke is only going up. I'm just an apprentice level wizard," Abby said apologetically. "Nanny always said I'd come to nothin' if I didn't study harder. Might as well find out which it is," she added and cast a detect magic spell. 

Moving towards George causes her to sink a few inches more, and she realizes that they are inside a pool of quicksand and her feet have not touched any floor yet. The pool of quicksand is roughly twenty-five feet in diameter with rough dirt walls.  The more-solid item that her arm struck turns out to be the arm bone of a skeleton, which became dislodged from the torso when she hit it. 

Looking around she sees another ten-to-twelve other skeletal remains floating atop the quicksand, apparently earlier victims of this particular trap.  "Now lie back, till your head back and spread your arms and legs as wide as you can and we will float on top of this." says George as he holds Ruby's hand tightly so she cannot sink under. 

Above, Fish makes his way towards Nanuet and manages to grab his arm as the smoke becomes thicker. Mina now begins to feel a burning sensation in her throat as the smoke fills the staircase near the edge of the pit.  Lawrence grabs the rope and tries to brace himself on the stairs. He coughs in the choking smoke. 

As Ruby sunk deeper into the quicksand she took a deep breath in. "Oh, George, I'm not usually one to panic but this isn't looking very good..." But she looked in his eyes and saw the calm there and tried to mirror it. She slowly did as he said and tried to tilt her head back and arrange her legs. "I think my arm is broken from the fall. I hit... someone... when I fell."

Fish climbs down just above the sand trap. He drives a piton and secures his line. "Are you two alright?" he asks as he swings his task hammer.  ping...ping...ping "Mr. Eastman, I think we can haul both you and Miss West out of this mess, but we gotta get you tied in! Suggestions?" he asks, breathing heavily.  Ruby says, "I'm a little hurt. But I'll be okay. I'll have a hard time climbing with only one arm though. And then there is the little problem of sinking in quicksand..."  "Do you have extra length of rope? If so make a rescue loop. That's it tie it off in a bowline. Now drop that down and I can help Constance get it under her armpits and you can haul her up," says George. 

Lawrence asks, "Ruby? Why don't you tie the rope around your waist and we can pull you up. Then you won't need to climb."  Ruby called up, "Well Larry, it'd be easier if we weren't... SINKING IN QUICKSAND!! Every time we move we sink further!"  Fish tosses a looped length of rope down toward George, secured to the piton.

Lying on their backs and floating atop the quicksand they can see that Nanuet has used Fish's rope to get back up the dangling stairs. The light globes also illuminate four pipes higher up along the wall immediately beneath the hinged stairs from which the smoke is pouring out. They also see suspended beneath the front staircase is a bronze metal tube, approximately one foot high and six inches in diameter, open on the front and held up by metal bars in the center on both sides. Inside the open front area they see the distinctive shape of an hourglass. The hourglass is solid bronze, so they cannot see if it contains any sand. 

Ruby tried not to panicking at the sinking in the sand thing and instead she concentrated on the mechanics above her. "Hey Ben, if you can get me up there I think I can disable the trap."  "Hold on a moment longer, friends! There's no time," says Fish with urgency in his voice. "Let me take a crack at that infernal device before our comrades up top choke to death!" Fish climbs back up the wall and attempts to disable the trap, taking a deep breath before he nears the smoke.

The dark smoke continues to pour from the tubes beneath the stairs hanging downward, now completely filling the section of stairs below the pit as well as the entire staircase upward from that point. Nanuet has now been pulled down the staircase and back to the first room with the shelves, suffering relatively low from the inhalation of the smoke.  "I'm going to help Nanuet out," Abby said to Mrs. Parker, took a deep breath, and ran back toward where the stairs had dropped extending a hand to Nanuet when he was close enough. 

George, whose head was more above the sand than Ruby's, takes the rope and slowly and carefully throws it for her head, looping it around Ruby. "Get your arms through there Ruby so you can't sink any further." His well placed aim made it easy for her to reach up and get her arms through, though it made her sink a little further. Still she felt more secure with the rope under her arms.

"Pull me up Ben so we can hurry and throw the rope back for George." She was trying not to notice how much he had sunk when he moved to help her. She was scared he would be hurt but at the same time she was glad he was with her, otherwise she would not know what to do.  Ruby yanked on the rope and tried to pull herself up out of the sand as she could. 

With the secured rope, Ruby and George are able to keep from sinking further.  Fish reaches the cylinder with the hourglass and is able to flip it over 180 degrees until he hears a 'click' sound. Three things then occur. First, the smoke immediately stops pouring from the tubes. Second, the four staircase sections each being to slowly rise back upward. Third, the skeletons all become animated and start moving through the quicksand towards George and Ruby. 

"Oh... crap. SKELETONS!!!!!!!!" she yelled out. "Um, NANA, what do we do??" She reached into the sand and pulled out her pistol, shaking the sand from it once it was out. She cocked a grin for a moment and mumbled to herself, "Jake would have a heart attack over the state of this gun..."  She pointed the gun at the advancing undead.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 44, " There's dead things down here that didn't stay dead!“ (Episode Two, Chapter Four)  - Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 4:30 P.M. (Egyptian time).*

The first skeleton is almost upon Ruby. It is the one whose arm she broke off with her fall, as it tries to grab at her with its remaining arm.  Noting the dirt walls, she doesn't hesitate to blast the skeleton in the face with her pistol. "Uh, George, can you do anything?"

George grasps the rope while reaching for his own gun. "I can shoot their heads off too, if that works. I haven't exactly studied the nature of reanimated life forms. I imagine I'll have to look into that now."  Ruby rolls her eyes. "Just shoot them George!" So he does.  Half-dangling from the rope, Fish un-holsters and fires the small revolver that Hardin helped him strap to his chest harness, targeting whatever creature has moved nearest to either Ruby or George.  

Up above Nana looks around that room for anything that could help clear out the smoke, a large ornate shield or some sort of palm fan. She hears Ruby calling for her and her ears perk up when she hears "undead" and "stairs closing."   "Everyone stay calm, we need to think quickly here. Any ideas? I can affect the undead if I can get over there. We have to keep Ruby, George and Ben from getting trapped down there. They're the ones who can get the trap open! Larry, can you disable the stairs from closing? Hardin and Abby, can you work on trying to clear the smoke out? Nanuet? Ideas?"

After helping Nanuet get down below the smoke, Abby heard the sounds of the mechanics grinding back to life and the trap beginning to reset. She reached into her deceptively small rucksack and pulled out a spike, then held a deep breath and ran back up the stairs, looking for a way to temporarily keep the stairs from completely closing.  

Ruby manages to blow the heads of the first two skeletons to bits.  Above, the others all hear the gunshots discharge. Nana concludes that it will take a considerable amount of time for the smoke above to dissipate.  Abby realizes that they could probably jam the stairs with one of the stone shelves from the library room. However, that presents two problems. The first is physical, as each shelf probably weighs in excess of 500 pounds. The second is moral, as it would destroy a piece of furniture three thousand years old, which her archaeological training has taught her to never do. 

Ruby looked up to the stairs trying to estimate how much time before it totally closed.  "I'm sure glad I cast that spell, at least we have light," she said as advanced her gun. "The life of adventure, huh?" she said with a grin and took another shot at the undead with her gun.  George shook his head at his fiancé's antics. He reached out and placed a hand on her arm, healing her.

During the past minute since Fish moved the hourglass the stairs have risen approximately one-fifth of the way back, meaning that in approximately four minutes they will be sealed.  "Blazing bitches bleeding maggots!" curses Fish from below the stairs, "There's dead things down here that didn't stay dead! Jam the gears and help us already!"  

Fish manages to shot and stop another skeleton but seven continue to move towards Ruby and George from all sides.  Ruby yells up, "Ben, you made the stairs go you can make them stop, try to fix it! Or pull us up and I will!"  Fish holsters his pistol and makes the attempt, sweat beading on his brow. He deliberately smirks as he does, jauntily flirting with his Lady Luck.

It takes all of Benjamin Trout's strength pushing and pulling on the cylinder, but he finally hears a click and it allows him to pivot it around 180 degrees, with the hourglass section now turned. Two things immediately happen - the rising stairs immediately collapse back downward, and the black smoke starts to pour out of the pipes again. The skeletons continue to move towards Ruby and George.

"We'd need something huge to jam those gears, bigger than Mrs. Parker and I could carry," Abby shouted, then shot a magic missile spell at one of the skeletons.  "Damn the smoke!" Mina quickly wrapped her scarf over her mouth and nose. Then she hurried up the stairs, stopping at the edge of the break. She peered down into the pit but could barely see, the smoke and darkness almost making it impossible. But Ruby's globes of light still hung there above the sand and gave her the faintest view of below. She quickly cast a command undead spell on the skeletons and she yelled out "Halt!"

"Haul Miss West up and outta here!" shouts Fish to those above as he repositions his grip on the wall, "She's tied to the bottom of the rope."  He then fires at the skeleton nearest George.   Fish stops another of the skeletons. Mina's spell is successful at stopping all but two who are more towards the far end of the pit. This pair begins to move towards Ruby and George.

Hardin starts to move backwards, hauling on the rope to bring Ruby out of the pit. Beads of sweat immediately form on his brow at the exertion.  "Girl needs to pass on the pastries..." As he continues to pull, he calls for anyone close by to assist with the rope-work.  Abby moved over and helped Hardin haul on the rope.  Ruby is hauled up into the air and out of the reach of the skeletons. Both still moving skeletons advance on George.

Ruby leaned to the side so she could see below her. She targeted the skeleton that Fish didn't and blasted it with a shot from her gun. "George, are you alright?" she called down as she was being hauled up. "Just hang on and we'll send the rope right back down before those others start up again!"   Once Ruby was near the top she tried to find a foothold to help pull her up.  Lawrence reaches down and pulls Ruby up. "I got ya. Hang on and we can get your fiancé. Are my old eyes betraying me, or did I see moving skeletons down there?"  Once Ruby clears the lip, Fish  retrieves the rope to drop it toward George.

Abby tossed another magic missile spell down on the skeleton Ruby didn't shoot. "Let's get the gent out of there, we need to get out of this smoke," she said, coughing. "Mrs. Parker, you might want to get that door open. We need to get out of here for a bit."  "Oh, I'm fine" calls out George with forced cheerfulness as he moves his eyes from the skeleton he fires at to the opening above him. "I am quite sure Mary Shelley did not have this in mind when she wrote." quipped George.

Nanuet coughs heavily, having inhaled quite a bit of the smoke. As his lungs clear at least temporarily he says "Is anyone in position to plug up wherever that smoke is coming from?" He'll stay low and make his way back to the edge of the trap and see if he can't help pull anyone out.

After dropping the rope on George, Fish maneuvers himself near the trap apparatus. Once George is tied in, and friends above begin tugging, he begins manipulating the hourglass again in hopes of stopping the smoke. He has gathered that he needs to allow time for the two of them to climb from the pit before the stairs lock shut.

Ruby reached up and took Lawrence's hand, letting him pull her up. "Thanks for the hand up! No, you saw right. There were skeletons moving down there! There aren't any left alive, er, dead, er, undead, I don't think anyway. I think we all blasted them to bits." As Lawrence pulled on her arm she grimaced. "Ouch, I think my arm is still broken." She quickly pulled the rope off her and threw it down the pit. She yells "George grab the rope and these strapping men will pull you right up. Just hold on one more minute..." She started coughing, just then realizing she was breathing in smoke. She fanned in front of her face. "Abby's right, we should get out of here."

Nanuet seeing Ruby wincing in pain lays his hand on her and chants in Apache, as blue light washes over her arm and the swelling that had started begins to subside. "How's that?"  The healing spell manages to fix Ruby's arm, as it was sprained but not actually broken. George is pulled up in short order. Fish makes his way back up top and they are all able to make their way safely back down the staircase to the first room that the scrolls had been kept in. 

"Thank you Nanuet, you always make me feel better. How is everyone else? Anyone hurt?" She turned to George, "Sorry that I tripped the trap and made you fall. You could have died! I don't know what happened, I thought I had it. Next time I will," she said confidently.  "You're welcome Miss Ruby. Where do we go from here?” 

George smiled at Ruby "No Constance, I did not fall, put your mind at ease in that regard. I know you did your best, and that is all any of us can ask of any other member here. We are dealing with ancient traps that have kept these places safe for thousands of years, they are well made. We need to re-group and proceed with more caution is all." says George as he take Ruby by the hand and gives it a squeeze.  And tie a rope around Miss West's waist when she tries again, so she can be quickly and easily rescued," Abby added.

Not long after they return the 'hourglass cylinder' flips again and the stairs return back up to their original position, the massive stones crushing in the process the spikes and obstacles that had been placed to keep them from closing. The smoke at the upper end of the staircase begins to slowly dissipate.  Nanuet asks, “Onward and upward or back to regroup?"  "Hrmm, prudence would say re-group, but if you have healed Constance's arm enough, perhaps we need to press our advantage and knowledge. We are on a tight time line" offers George. 

Mina says, "I guess the next key question is how are we going to get around the trap we've already discovered, it runs for the thirty feet up the staircase. We could go back to the Florida house and get construction materials to make a semi-permanent way over it, or we might already have what we need to get by it in the short-term." 

Abby says, "That's true, but we used up some valuable resources getting out of that mess. Nanuet there used some of his healing, I used up most of my spell power for the whole day... I hate to put off leavin', but it might be for the best."   Nanuet says, "I guess another attempt at disabling the trap is out of the question

Ruby exclaims, "I can try the trap again. Perhaps Fish and I can work together."  Ruby nears the steps and studies them again, being especially carefully to look where she set the trap off before. "Ropes to climb over the stairs without touching them... or Ben, did you see the underneath to see better how to disable it?"  Ruby, with Ben's help (if he gives it), will attempt a second time to disable the trap.  "Two sets of eyes are better than one, Miss West," replies Fish.

While neither see any way to disable it from above, it is now clear to both exactly where the pressure points are to trigger it, that being not only the steps that collapsed but the one immediately before it.  ?"  Fish explains what he has seen to the others.  "Fish, can you monkey climb along the wall with some ropes so we can rig up a way to move past without stepping on the floor? I didn't bring any of that kind of gear..." Hardin trails off uncertainly... 

"Yes sir, I can clamber along the wall and avoid the steps themselves," replies Fish confidently, "and I can rig some sort of harness to help the rest of you do the same..."  Ruby says, "Or now that we know where this step is that sets off the trap, let's check the rest of the stairs for anymore that look like it... just the two of us... then we can just have everyone step over those steps. Might be easier."   "Fair enough," says Fish cautiously, "but let's the both of us tie ourselves in before we try."   He prepares the ropes.  Ruby raises an eyebrow at Ben as he ties the ropes around her waist. "Don't get too frisky now Ben, we have a serious job to do," she chuckles. 

Tied together they proceed cautiously, avoiding the steps they think to be trap triggers. When Ruby reaches the spot that sprung the trap before she carefully avoids that step, reaching the one beyond it. As before, the thirty foot section collapses out from under them and the black smoke begins to pour out from below. Unlike last time, they only fall as far as the ropes holding them allow, with the other members of the party holding the ropes securely from further back.   The Indian exclaims, "Well that didn't work out so well."   Nanuet tries to haul them back 
out of the trap.

Ruby coughs and fans the air in front of her face. "Alright, I guess we have to go over all the remaining steps. Ben, let's make some sort of contraption to get that done. I have a feeling you'll be able to help me with that," she smiles.  They first have to retreat a short while to wait for the trap to reset itself and the smoke to clear. 

They set about using ropes and any other equipment they can find to make a pulley system so they can get up the stairs without touching the stairs.   Fish and Nanuet go first followed by his wolf.  He then "untangles" Maska from the rigged harness and sends it back waiting on the far side of the trapped stairs for everyone to cross. "Fish, maybe you should go ahead and see what other delights lie in store for us?"  It takes close to an hour, but they are able to work out a rope and pulley system to get everybody up and across the section of steps.

Fish and Ruby carefully make their way up the remainder of the staircase to a stone doorway that opens out onto the top of the staircase. Looking carefully, they discover a swinging-blade trap by the door. The trap and blade is on this side of the doorway, clearly intended to spring on somebody opening the doorway from the other side. They have no difficulty at all in blocking the trap.   "Are we good to go, my friends?" asks Fish, smoothing his hand across the face of the stone doorway whilst crouched low alongside it. He nods at Miss West.

The door opens easily from this side. It opens onto what is either an empty room or wide corridor, ten feet to the opposite stone wall and running forty feet to the right, ending in a solid wall. There are no other doors.  Lawrence stoops to check the floor in front of the group. "Hold on. Let me check for other traps."

No traps are found, but Lawrence does manage to locate a hidden doorway on the far wall, half the width of the wall itself. It appears that the door will open once significant pressure is pushed against it.  Lawrence states, "Well, look at that. Let's go here."  Hardin steps up to lend a shoulder on the door..."What's the worst that could happen?"  He says and grins his crooked grin.  Lawrence raises a finger, "Well. Instant death would be one thing. But other than that..." 

Lawrence and John both push, assisted by Nanuet, and the stone door pivots on the ride side, pushing outward. The face a cobweb-filled corridor continuing onward, the webs so think that visibility is limited to ten feet out.   Lawrence blows webs from his mouth. He brushes his sleeves to rid himself of the sticky threads. "I'd hate to see the amount of spiders that created this."  

"Ladies, it's a good thing you put your 'do in a bun..." says Fish, shuddering a little at the thought of bugs in his hair.  "They'll be long gone," Abby said, twisting her hair up and off her neck. "Burning them would be easiest, but not a good idea. We'll just have to sweep them out, we need to see the walls."

George takes an unlit torch and extends an arm into the corridor. He raises the torch up and catches the webs and begins to twirl the webs about the torch. The sticky webs cling to each other as he winds them about the stick making a large wad on the end of the torch as the webs pull away from the ancient walls. 'We'll need a few more to clear the whole tunnel but they'll burn well afterwards" says George reaching deeper into the corridor. "Someone get some light onto this floor before we step on it"

Hardin's skin crawls as he slides past the webbing..."I don't like bugs..." he mutters under his breath. Using George's unlit torch method, they begin to make their way down the corridor. They soon come to a closed doorway on the right-hand wall. The stone door has a bronze doorknob and no apparent lock. The cobweb-filled corridor continues onward.  Lawrence says to the others, "What do you think? There may be untold treasures behind this door. Let's go in."

"There could also be some fiendishly clever traps, sir," Abby said. "Let's get a look before we just go blunderin' in again."  Arch and Engineering to see if there's anything Abby can tell that's odd about the door.  The door is completely solid, flush to the floor, with no hint of air of light coming through. There are also no hinges or indications of any sort of how the door itself opens from the outside.  Fish checks for traps.   Lawrence and Ruby also do not detect any traps around the door. 

"Let me just check it for magic before we call the all clear," Abby said and cast a simple detect magic.  Abby detects no magic at or around the door. She does see a residual aura of magic around the doorway they entered from that heads down the trapped staircase.  "No magic. If it explodes and kills us it won't be because we leapt before we looked."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 45, "Who is gonna stick their arm in that mouth?"  (Episode Two, Chapter Five)  - Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 5:30 P.M. *

The door opens into the room with relative ease as the stale air inside mingles with the better air in the hallway. The room is fairly large, thirty feet in diameter with a thirty foot high ceiling. The floor has a tile fresco inlaid of the cat goddess Bast. On each of the three other walls is a metal rod near the ceiling, from which dangle tatters that were apparently once great tapestries, which would have been twenty-five foot square. On the wall on either side of the door are rods with the remains of a pair of ten-foot wide and twenty-five-foot long tapestries. Nothing else is inside the room. 

Ruby wanders around the chamber to the remains of the tapestries and looks them over, searching the area. "I wonder what happened to these? I mean, everything else in here is in good shape." Lawrence coughs in the stale air. "My guess is they fell apart due to age. Hmm. It doesn't look like there is any other doors in this room. Let's take a quick look."  Mina says, "Probably either mice or insects inside the cloth. Once the door was sealed the tapestries would have been the only organic material left for them to eat until they died of dehydration."  

A search of the room reveals no other doors.  Nanuet remains in the hallway, just peeking into the room. "No way out huh? Let's see where else this hallway leads." Nanuet waits to see if the others follow before continuing cautiously up the hallway with Maska. Fish quickly inspects the tapestry mounts/rods before following Nanuet into the hallway.  "Nan, let's check out that room. Bring the torch!"

Continuing to make 'cobweb torches', they continue another twenty-five feet further down the corridor to a '+' shaped intersection with another door ten feet down the short corridor to the left, a blank wall at the corridor's end ten feet in front, and a wide open arch-style doorway to the right leading to another room that appears to be another thirty-feet square although the vast sheets of spider webs obscure the far wall. 

As the party is watching a trio of black spiders, six-inches in length, scurry diagonally up a sheet of webs twelve feet into the room. The multitude of webs between them and the party prevent a more detailed identification of the exact type of spider.  Fish comments, "Well, dem bugs certainly found something to eat! What say we burn 'em?"  Lawrence lifts his torch. "Yeah, better them than me. I don't want to get caught in their webs. Let's start at the bottom of the web."

Once lit, the flames moves quickly, flowing from sheet to sheet of webs through connecting lines. As the light and heat sweep into the room the spiders scatter, and it appears that there are far more than three, as dozens of six-inch-long black spiders climb up and away. This proves to be fatal for them as the flames rise, as burning spiders begin to fall to the floor. The smoke itself flows out and into the back of the chamber.

After around five minutes the full thirty-foot-square room is cleared of webs and the flames move through a ten-foot diameter archway at the far wall and into the next web-filled room. That room appears to also be thirty-feet wide but only twenty-feet deep. Several more flaming six-inch spiders fall to the ground. There is then a ear-piercing scream.

A large object crashes to the ground, flames surrounding it. It too is a spider, but considerably larger, the body being nearly four-feet in length and over two-feet wide excluding the legs. It is aflame, but still far from dead as it quickly begins to scamper in the direction of the party forty-feet away from it.  Harden swallows hard.  "Lord preserve us!"His hands brush across his chest and come away with the Colt Lightenings. He steadies his shaking hands as the monstrous spider scurries towards them, waiting for it to close the range.  The reports of the twin guns is very loud in the enclosed space...

Ruby exclaims, "Well, this is considerably disgusting. I'm not exactly a fan of the spider..." Seeing Hardin pull his guns, she pulls her too but checks her hasty loading from earlier while he shoots his fancy guns. If the spider is still living when he is done, she will shoot at the spider too.  The creature continues to move towards the party as Hardin's bullets strike it. It finally comes to a stop a mere three feet before the group not long after the revolvers are empty, where it slumps and continues to burn. 

"I wonder what a creature that size eats in a place like this?" Nanuet says kneeling down to examine the body of the spider closely. "And I wonder if there are more of them."  Harden frowns as he re-loads..."I put enough lead in that critter to stop a rampaging buffalo...sure didn't die too easy..."  He glances around to see if there are any more... No other creatures are visible and the fire appears to be out in both rooms, with the smoke dissipating. 

Ruby says, "It was a good idea to burn the webs. Luckily there wasn't anything else stuck in them that we burnt though. I wonder... how were they surviving down here so long with no food source? Or they must have had a way in and out. So I guess we should keep searching around to find it."  She takes a closer look at the areas they just cleared out, especially looking for any signs of false or secret doors.  Fish shadows her, checking for the same.

The first room is empty save for the small number of remaining strands of cobwebs that the fire did not touch. The second room has a large pile of bones in the far corner, most of which appear to be skeletons of rodents of various sizes - mice, rats, rabbits and a ferret-like creature. Lawrence scatters the bones with his foot. "Well, I reckon that these were what those spiders were eating. Much better than me."

The remaining smoke is filtering out from the ceiling through a pair of ventilation shafts, one in each corner of this room, and each measuring twelve-by-eight inches in size. One is covered by a metal grate, the other is open, with a rusted metal grate lying on the floor beneath it. 

In the center of the far wall of this room is a metal door made of bronze, that stands eight feet tall and three-and-a-half-feet wide. Cast into the door itself is a human-sized molded relief of Bast, the Cat-Goddess. Her mouth is open, and looking beyond her bronzed fanged-teeth one can see a keyhole inside at the center of her mouth. He peers inside the mouth. "Huh, I haven't seen a key anywhere about. I'd be scared of putting my hand in there to pick the lock, though. Those teeth still look sharp." He pokes at one with his gun.

Fish examines the rest of the bronze door, avoiding the nasty-looking mouth for the moment. Finding nothing of note in the door itself, Fish extracts his little mirror and takes a peer at that mouth. It appears to be a regular keyhole. Hardin chuckles..."Who is gonna stick their arm in that mouth?"  Mina says, "It isn't absolutely necessary that anybody do that right now, there are other still places to investigate back in the main hallway."  Then let's go. There's plenty of time for a visit to the sawbones."

Ruby takes a look at the rusted grate that lies on the floor and the ventilation shaft it came from. "I wonder if time did this or something else?"  As she is searching her eyes dart back to the keyhole in the cat's mouth. The lure of that was just too great and pulling on her.  Abby says, "Let's be quick about it. I don't like leaving unknowns behind us, each room should be searched thoroughly. We have to come back through here and I don't want something biting us on the ass." 

Investigating the left corridor from the intersection, it goes for another ten feet to another stone door with no obvious mechanism for opening. The other forward corridor ends abruptly after ten feet.  Fish spends some time searching for hidden doors along these corridors.  Fish locates the cracks to indicate a hidden doorway along the dead-end corridor along the far wall and side. The doorway begins two feet above the floor and looks to be four feet high and two feet in width.  

Ruby searches around to find how to open the door, getting a lift up to get a better view.  Ruby senses an aura of magic radiating from around the cracks of the hidden doorway.  "Hmmm..." Ruby tapped on her full lips as she studied the door, "There may be a trap here or the door is just magically sealed. Let me check for a trap." Ruby carefully checks the door and area for traps or a way to open it.  Ruby detects no traps  Lawrence states, "Hmph. What if we just push it? Or maybe it's connected to the cat statue with the open mouth."  "Good point, you very well may be correct about that." 

Ruby pushes on the door a few times to see if she can move it.  Pushing has no effect. Mina states "Let me try a 'knock' spell." She makes the incantation and focuses the energies at the doorway. Ruby senses the magical aura shifting in intensity. The stone then slides back and pivots to the side, creating an opening into the next darkened chamber.  Lawrence says, "Nice trick, Mina. Does that work on normal locks, too?" "A different variation of the spell does," she replies.  Lawrence whistles, "That could put locksmiths and thieves out of business."

Climbing through one at a time, they find themselves in a long corridor moving forward. Unlike the previous area, this section is empty of cobwebs with a minimal of dust. The corridor runs for is straight for forty feet before it apparently opens into a larger chamber to the right for the next forty feet before ending in a stone door. On this more immediate corridor there are three doors as well, one fifteen feet out and to the right and two on the left, at five and twenty-five feet.  "Let's try the closer door first and work our way out. Agreed?"

"Fine with me," Abby agreed. "Everyone keep your eyes open now, this area looks like someone or something comes 'round and keeps it from gettin' dusty."  She makes sure to take note of what the doorway looks like on this side and how it may operate, knowing they will have to come through here again to get home.  Hardin grins his crooked grin.  "A kitty cleaning staff?"  The first door contains a small ten-foot square room with several metal rings of various sizes and heights imbedded into the far wall and ceiling.  "Well, that's interesting. Almost like they kept something chained up in here." 

Taking care to tread lightly, Fish inspects the door on the right. He does not see anything apparent about the door other than a standard bronze handle and no lock of any sort.  Fish pulls/pushes on the handle.  Like the previous room, this one is also ten-foot square. The room is empty, although from indentations and a small pedestal on the floor it appears that there was once a two-foot diameter object in the upper right corner. 

"Prisoners, I'd say. Could have been animals of some kind I suppose, text and research tends to heavily edited to avoid talking about anything that might have been magical. Idiots."  Fish proceeds to the third and final door, inspecting it first and then attempting to open it if he discerns no lock or trap.

Another ten foot square room is on the opposite side of the door. In the center of the room is a round metal brazier, four foot in diameter, that has what appears to be a fire currently burning in it, except that no smoke comes from the fire and the flames are purple in color.  "Uh, that is really odd, no?" Ruby steps closer to inspect the purple fire. She concentrates on it to detect if it's magical. 

Ruby detects a magical aura. Mina moves forward and says, "That's Bast's Eternal flame, it is clerical in nature. The ruins that I visited a half-century ago had a brazier like that in one of the Priest's chambers. They were used to burn scrolls on which prayers to Bast were written." 

Moving down the corridor beyond the rooms they reach the large room off to the right. Shining their lantern they see that it runs the full forty-foot width of the remaining corridor and one-hundred feet out with a curved arch on the opposite wall. Four pairs of stone pillars support the fifty-foot high arched roof. Centered on the opposite side of the room twenty feet from the far walls is a large round twelve feet diameter stone pedestal standing eight feet high. 

Mina exclaims, "I've been here before! This is Champollion's dig!" She gestures back to the previous room and says, "That room with the purple flame, it was the same one that I saw before, it just looked different without any of the other furnishings in the room." She points back across the big chamber and says, "And that pedestal, atop it sat a thirty-five foot tall statue of the Cat-Goddess Bast."  Lawrence says, "Champollion? Who's that? And what was he digging for? I guess that means you're in familiar territory, Mina." 

Mina says, "Jean Francois Champollion is considered by many to be the founder of Egyptology. His primary expertise was in the deciphering of hieroglyphics. Sixty years ago he managed to decipher the Rosetta Stone, which Napoleon had found during his earlier invasion of Egypt. Through that stone the secret to reading all of the ancient Egyptian writings was made possible. 

Champollian is a linguistic genius, fluent in most of the languages of the world, both present and past. The College of France made him their Professor of Egyptology. He spent much of the 1820's exploring Egypt, which is when James and I met him. That was when he showed us this dig here in ancient Bubastis. Years later he caused great controversy by moving ancient Egyptian antiquities to museums in France. He justified it by saying that it was the only way to keep the treasures safe from thieves. I imagine that is where the Bast statue is now."

She gestures to one of two doors along the left side long-wall of the large chamber and says, "That would be the door to the surface exit. Champollian commented to us that he hadn't found the second exit, as the priests would have had one to use for emergencies. Based upon the fact that he apparently never discovered the section that we entered from I would guess it is somewhere that way." 

"Thomas Young did much of the earlier work," Abigail added. "What Champollian realized was the hieroglyphics represent phrases rather than single words or letters.  These emptied rooms make me want to cry. So much of their meaning is now lost." Abigail sighed and looked around the room. "We'll want to use that unknown exit. There may be nothing left to steal but that doesn't mean the main entrance isn't watched."  Mina says, "Yes, going out the known exit might be bad. Smell the air in here, torches dipped in oil burned in this room recently, probably earlier today." 

Lawrence states, "I've read that thieves looted many tombs soon after the burial. So I can see his point. Anyway, what's done is done. Let's go look for that secret door." They backtrack, but for the time being still leave open the magical door between Champollion's ruins and those that they found. From the "+" intersection there are two options, the chamber with the metal doorway with the cat mouth keyhole, and the short corridor with a still unopened single stone doorway. Ruby senses a magical aura surrounding that door.  "Lady Wilamina, Miss West...what do you think?"

Mina examines the door on the wall and says, "Let me try something." She waves her hands and recites an incantation in the Ancient Egyptian language. A number of Egyptian symbols then materialize on the doorway. After studying them for a short while she declares "This is it, the back-door out of here. However the phrases indicate that it has been warded against the 'great evil from below', whatever that might mean, and that only the 'pure of heart' can open it."  "Well, that disqualifies your granddaughter!" thinks Benjamin to himself.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 46, "A Great Responsibility"  (Episode Two, Chapter Six)  - Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 7:00 P.M. *

Ruby exclaims, "Evil down below? I wonder what THAT could be?? Perhaps the spiders? But those didn't seem all that difficult to get rid of. Hmmm...," Ruby tapped at her lips then shrugged. "I really have no idea. Nana, how do you think we get this door open? Magically?" Ruby looked it over for traps and to see if it was locked in a traditional way.  

Mina says, "Sure, we'll just have to get the one among us who is most 'pure of heart' to open it. I'm afraid that I won't quality due to a number of indiscretions from my youth."  Ruby quirked an eyebrow, "What KIND of indiscretions Nana?" Then Ruby laughed. "I suppose I'm off that list too. What about George? He's pretty pure, though I have been working on that..." She broke out into a fit of giggles.

Abby asks, "The question is, what would the Egyptians have considered pure of heart? Their attitudes about a lot of things were more liberal than in modern America. They valued other things to be of higher worth."  Mina replies with a laugh, "Well, they definitely had a different description of purity than Queen Victoria. Virginity, or sexuality at all, would not have been a factor. 

Followers of Bast viewed their goddess as a protector and defender of the Pharaoh. Essentially, she was a divine mother-figure. So purity would have been seen as protective loyalty and dedication, as well as tenderness. So Ruby, I think I'll agree with you. Of the eight of us the one who best matches that description is probably your George. He also knows clerical spells, which is probably what is needed to get this door to open."

Hardin grins..."Wonder why I don't fit the bill...must have something to do with that whole purity and light thing. Although I am a lawyer now...that must count for som'thin'." He winks at Mina.  Mina replies, "Yes John, I am afraid that you probably won't qualify."  Lawrence quips, "I think that lowers your chances, Mr. Hardin. I'm too old to be pure of heart, so it can't be me."

She turns and looks towards Abigail and says "However, you might be a viable candidate Miss Marsters."  Fish keeps his filthy thoughts to himself.  She replies, "Humility aside, it's possible. I can't say I ever been mean or disloyal, that's for certain." Abby got closer to the door and took another look. "I'm out of magic for the day already though, I can't look at it that way. What do you reckon I'd need to do?"

Mina says, "I think that a Commune spell might be in order. Nanuet and I will place our hands on each of your shoulders and he can repeat my spell after me. We will then each cast a spell, him a clerical and myself a sorcerer. That should channel enough energy into to your body to cast your own spell, with the remnants of both the clerical and sorceror energy." 

They get into position, Nanuet placing a hand on her shoulder and the other on his amulet. Mina waves her and states "Aljaa brohh sanatista johaa", then nods to Nanuet who repeats it. They then simultaneously cast their own spells.  Ruby is able to discern colored auras flowing from Nanuet and Mina's arms and into Abigail, Nanuet's being gold in color and Mina's being a pinkish-red. Abigail immediately feels a surge or energy flow into her, with a light-headed sensation similar to being intoxicated.

Abby stands momentarily frozen, focusing on the rush of power flowing through her. She watched the text on the door flicker and play, and her mind began to pull together bits and pieces of spells she knew. At the core was the knock spell, one she had studied but was not yet powerful enough to cast on her own. Behind them were the simple spell that opened and closed small things, and the spell she did know that would hold a door shut.  With all this extra power floating through her, Abby took a chance and recited the untested knock spell, hoping that her inexperience wouldn't work against them.

There is a slight rumbling followed by a thin puff of dust from the doorway. The stone doorway before them slides, not inward or to the side as previous doors in this series of chambers but instead, upward, rising ninety-percent of the doorway. Light shines outward into the corridor, far brighter than the group's lantern, as the chamber within appears to have a Continual Light spell within in. A rush of bad air washes over the group in the corridor, causing a few to gag. Mina comments, "It has probably been sealed for several millennia. We need to wait a few minutes for this outside air to circulate in before we attempt to enter."

From the corridor most of the thirty-foot square stone room can be viewed. The ceiling is twelve feet high with an inlayed-stone portrait of Bast set into it, with large red rubies for eyes. There are no visible exits to the room. The back wall is lined with five wooden bookcases, each four feet wide and ten feet tall, with small stone altars between them. Each bookcase has its own collection of items. One has shelves of scroll cases, another of wooden boxes, another of ceramic urns, another of rolled tapestries, and the final has stacks of wax candles. 

On the right wall of the room are three low beds, with blankets atop padding. On two of the three beds are mummy-like bodies wrapped from head to toe. The third is empty. Beside each bed is small wooden cabinet.  The left wall contains a man-sized statue of Bast made entirely of gold save for the rubies that represent her eyes. Fish casually lifts his hand to his face and tucks his bottom lip to keep from drooling.  The spell illuminating the room appears to originate from the statue. Gold candleholders are on alters to either side of her, one with the candle burnt down to the stub, the other new. Tapestries depicting Bast adorn the wall behind the statue. 

In the center of the room is a large wooden table, made of a thick dark wood not native to Egypt. Twelve ornately-carved chairs of the same wood are around the table. All are unoccupied save for the one at the head of the table, where a mummified body of a white haired man wearing priest robes and gold jewelry is seated. A parchment is lying on the table before him.  Lawrence coughs, then says, "Wow, this is some room. What kind of room is this? Did they bury that man alive?"

Mina says, "This would have been the room for the High Priests. I doubt he was buried alive, if this room has a surface exit. He was probably the one who sealed the entrances from the inside, although why is anybody's guess."   "That is odd. He's starting to give me the creeps, though. "Glancing back towards the secret entrance into the other section of the temple she says, "We should shut that other doorway, we wouldn't want Champollion and his team to know about this room."  "John, Fish, can you give me a hand with the door?"  Tearing his eyes away from the loot glinting in the eye sockets of the venerable relic, Fish volunteers lustily, "Of course I'll help you!"

Ruby stood, momentarily speechless at the sight of the room.  "Um, okay. LOTS of questions... Why are there three beds and one is empty? Is that third bed for this guy?" She thumbs towards the mummy sitting upright. "Why is one of the candles burnt down and one new? Who else is down here? What does that piece of paper he was reading say? What kind of magic is so powerful that it can last all this time?" She paused and tapped her lips in an all too familiar I'm thinking of something pose, "And most importantly, WHY are this guy's..." She points to the statue of Bast, "Uh, girls? - eyes all red?? Is that significant? What was this Bast person all about?"

Mina says, "Here in Bubastis she was deemed The Protector, seen as a nurturing figure to those of the city, as well as the protector of the Pharaoh. However, Bast was also known alternately as the sun goddess and the war goddess, either one of which could explain why red is used here by her priests to depict her eyes." Ruby exclaims, "Ah that doesn't sound SO scary... Still, there are a lot of questions here we need answered." She moved toward the mummy sitting at the table and peeked at the parchment.

She cannot read it, but recognizes it to be the same language that was on the first lower line of the octagonal room doors, namely the elite form of ancient Atlantian.  "Nana, do you want to try to read this? It's that ancient magic language again." Mina says, "This is the rare version of the language, at best I could guess at every fifth word or so. We will need Alsoomse to translate it."

Ruby moved to the back wall and began to inspect the bookcases and their contents.   Ruby does not detect anything magical about the contents themselves, but does sense a magical aura from the wall behind the center bookcase.  She exclaims, "Hey, there is something behind the bookcase here. Perhaps a secret door? Let's move it out and check it out."  Ruby points George towards the correct bookcase expectantly and waits for the others to help. 

After helping Lawrence secure the door, Fish turns his attention to the bookcase. He searches for any trip mechanism first, figuring that anything worth concealing behind a bookcase is worth booby-trapping too.  He sees no traps but does notice that instead of being flush with the wall as the other four bookcases are this one is approximately one-eighth of an inch out and there looks to be something ceramic and eight-inches tall along the wall near the midpoint of the bookcase.  Fish immediately informs Lady Wilamina.

Mina exclaims "Wait, don't anybody touch or move anything in this room until after George has photographed it."  Ruby freezes, looking guilty, her hand just about to touch something on a shelf, stating "Good idea."   Fish admires her lithe fingers.  Lawrence states, “Well, that'll take a while. It won't hurt to just look around, right?" He wanders over to another shelf.  Fish stands off to one side of the cat statue and squints at the rubies.

People continue to look around as George sets up and uses his photography equipment, continually telling people to move so that they won't be in each shot. He then has them all move outside so that he can take a few of the full room from the doorway.  Fish estimates the rubies to be worth several thousands of dollars, probably even more to a collector given their historical significance. Once the pictures are completed people reenter the room and start looking around again.  George stores the film away safely, glad that he did not have to lug around this many plates. Still, the dust may affect the development, but he wouldn't know that until he got back to the lab. If he got back to the lab that is.

Ruby says, "Now that business is done... let's get back to that bookcase. I'm curious to see what's behind it. Will someone help me?" Ruby waits for the big strong men to help move the bookcase out of the way so she can investigate further. Hardin lends a shoulder on the bookcase. Nanuet lends a hand to Hardin. The men are careful moving the case so as not to topple any of the ceramic urns on its shelves. They lift from one side, pivoting it out into the room. 

Behind the bookcase is a stone doorway with a curved arch on the top. It stands two-feet wide and seven feet high in the center. There is no door, although both Ruby and Mina detect a magical aura where a door would be if there was one. Immediately on the other side of the doorway whatever passageway or room that might be there is covered with hard packed dirt going from top to bottom of the doorway itself. 

At the base of the doorway is a ceramic statue of Bast, eight inches high and three inches wide and deep. Most of it is sitting in the doorway itself, inside the magical aura seen by the two sorcoresses, with only the very front of the statue out into the room. The statue has a black glaze to it, save from the eyes that are painted red.  Fish feigns nonchalance and begins rolling a cigarette. He ducks his head forward to get a whiff of the hidden doorway. There is no discernable smell.

"That thing is giving me the heebie jeebies!" says Fish, before licking, tucking and sealing his spliff.  Fish's discomfort goes beyond not liking the looks of it, his long-honed instincts say for him to stay away from the object.  He steps away.  Fish wanders over and takes a closer look at the bling on the corpse. "Certainly this dead guy has no need of his finery..." he thinks to himself.  George steps up and asks everyone to step back as he take a photograph of this new statue.  "Hrmm, a guardian of some sort?"  Lawrence continues to inspect the shelves. He takes quick glances at Bast's statue. 

Abigail feels drawn to the object, gaining a sense of comfort and peace as she nears it.  Abby took several deep breaths as she stared at the statue. "Mr. Eastman, are you finished with your photographs? I'd really like to examine that statue," she said with a faraway lilt in her voice.  "No, no I am not." replies George as he steps closer and sets up another photograph. He then steps closer still and sets up another photograph, and yet another, inching closer and closer to Bast.  As he moves nearer, like Abigail, George too feels a welcoming draw towards the small replica of Bast.

Abby exclaims, "Good gods, man! Just walk up and touch it if that's what you want to do! I'll be an old woman by the time you're finished!" George stares at Abby and opens and closes his mouth wordlessly before looking at Ruby.  "George, hurry up!" Ruby smiled but curiously moved closer to take a peek at what was causing all the commotion. 

George nods resolutely. He carefully puts away his camera. He takes a deep breath and steps forward inches from the statue. He kneels down facing the statue. "Ok Miss Bast, you have protected this area for a long time. I respect that guardianship and we mean no harm to anyone or thing you protect." With introductions done, George slowly reaches out to pick up the statue. 

As George's hand touches the statue his head is flooded with a cascade of images and voices. He sees a trio comprised of two Priests and a Priestess of Bast. The image fills with the living face of a single priest of Bast that appears to be the exact same man sitting mummified at the table, although the man in the image is attired in much fancier robes and carrying a staff. The image speaks to him in the ancient Egyptian tongue, although George hears and understands every word. The man says:

"Worthy believer, you must assist me in keeping the world safe from the dark ones below. We know not if they are allies of the Persians or if the dual attack was only one of opportunity. The image of the Goddess before you will keep those of evil intent from coming any closer." 

The priest then tells George the incantation to both deactivate and activate the Wall of Protection that surrounds the statue, which is an unbreakable barrier combining the abilities of the Wall of Force and Protection from Evil spells. The barrier will expand to fill any doorway, corridor or room within the Temple of Bast or any other location also dedicated to a good-aligned Egyptian deity. The commands are a mix of the Atlanian and Egyptian languages and can only be stated by a Spellcaster who is Pure of Heart, in fact anybody else who attempts to touch the statue or barrier it protects will suffer great pain, or even death with continued contact.  The priest concludes saying "A great responsibility has been thrust upon you. Keep the world safe." 

George nods reverently to the statue. He sighs and stands, turns and relates what he has seen and heard. "So it appears we now have a burden of responsibility added to us, though we have some extra measure of protection. My main concern is what was meant by 'the dark one below' and what ancient evil attacked the temple. I know how to disable the barrier that exists in the doorway, though I do not see it. But we may also let in any evil on the other side."   Mina says, "Do we have a choice? We have to get out of here to stop the British from destroying the place, and going the other way would alert the French."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 47, ""Well dear, would you care to see Egypt?"  (Episode Two, Chapter Seven)  - Wednesday, September 6, 1882, 10:30 P.M. *

George sighs "I know, I know. I just we there were more choices." George faces the doorway and holds the statue of Bast before him and carefully recites the ancient Egyptian and Atlantean words that are now forever scribed in his brain.  With a flash of light the barrier becomes visible then vanishes completely. Ruby notes that the aura around the doorway is gone. The packed dirt remains immediately on the other side of the doorway.  Ruby comments, "So I guess someone needs to start digging..." 

Lawrence looks around for a shovel. "I guess it never ends, does it? I've had a long enough rest. Let's get to it." Lawrence's shovel hits the dirt, and the entire wall of packed dirt collapses, it apparently being only a few inches thick. Beyond the doorway is a four-foot-wide corridor, the floor made of polished stone but the walls and ceiling being rough unworked stone. The corridor goes for ten feet and then forks, with the corridor to the right continuing at a downward angle and the one to the left at an incline. 

George takes deep breath and holding Bast before him, plunges ahead into the tunnel. Benjamin follows, they soon reach the fork in the tunnel. Ruby follows them down the hallway. "Left or right... let's go left." She listens at the fork for any sound before moving.  The corridor heads upward at an angle that varies from ten to twenty degrees. This corridor is rougher than those previously traveled in, with an occasional stone support pillar to keep the roof from collapsing. They travel for nearly two-hundred feet when it turns sharply to the right and continues on at a steeper twenty-five degree angle. "I wonder if this is leading us out?" Ruby comments before continuing the ascent. 

The corridor continues for another seventy-five feet, ending in a twenty-foot diameter room. The room has a stone bench and table for furnishings. Markings on the stone floor indicate that there was once either furniture or containers of some sort but those have long ago been taken away. On the far diagonal wall from the entrance is a pair of three-by-six-foot stone doors at a sixty-degree angle. To either side of the doors are metal fittings that hold a pair of thick metal bars blocking the doors, however both the fittings and the bars are rusted and corroded. The rust appears to be thickest near the crack between the two doors, where a very thin gust of fresh air is also seeping through near the top. Ruby also detects a slight magical aura on the doors.  

"Well, only one way to go, lets get a crowbar under those bars and open the doors up." says George.  Lawrence hefts his shovel. "George, This will have to do. Stand back. Who knows what I might shake loose." If Ruby doesn't stop him, he'll wedge the tool between the doors and pry.  The nearly 3000 years of exposure to the elements has weakened the metal bars enough that the combined efforts of the men managed to cause the bars to split and then be pried out. The door itself remains shut and based upon the placement of the bars they apparently open into the room, which would make pushing on them ineffective. 

"Lawrence, try to get that shovel into the crack between the doors and let's see if we can pry this side up a bit," suggests George.  Fish posts up near where the party entered the room to keep an eye out on our tail end.   Nanuet pitches in to help and they manage to pry the door inward enough to get the end of the shovel into it. Some sand pours through the crack. They reposition and work out an improvised pulley and lever system to enable them all to help and the right side door soon gives out, opening in with several hundred pounds of sand following, it having piled up outside over the centuries. The doorway appears to be on the side of hill, with the desert sands stretching for several miles into the distance. Mina turns to Ruby and says, "Well dear, would you care to see Egypt?" 

Abby asks, "Does anyone have the means to hide this door again? The sand isn't going to cut it anymore." They notice it is dark outside. Mina says, "Yes, it's a ten-hour time difference. Back home it would now be mid-afternoon, so it would be around midnight here." As they peer outside Mina thrusts up her hand and whispers "Quiet, I hear voices." Once everybody is silent they all listen intently. The voices are a good distance off, too far to make out what is being said, although they hear enough to determine that the language appears to be Arabic. 

George holds a finger to his lips and listens carefully to the Arabic, suddenly grateful for that summer he spent in Morocco finding a silver supplier and learning Arabic. He only makes out a smattering of the conversation, a few names and the words for "camel", "rocks", "morning", "provide", "well-organized" and "navigator". He does detect that the conversation appears to be casual, with no indication of alarm or intruders in the area. "What next, friends?" quips Fish quietly.

George waves the group back a bit.  "I would like to investigate the other branch, but now that this entrance it open, I fear leaving it exposed however. Does someone have a way to conceal the entrance?" asks George quietly.   Lawrence wipes the sweat from his brow. He looks around and just sees sand. "I don't see any brush or trees. Can we use the bookcases?" 

Mina says, "Well, if we're on the outside we can always just shut the door and pile the sand up again."  Ruby says, "Good idea Nana, let's just go. It's kind of smelly in here anyway. We just have to be all quiet like is all..." Ruby tries to push her way through the group and out the door to peek out onto the land that she has been desperate to see since she was a child. She looks for where the voices are and if she doesn't see them she will cautiously step outside the door.

Mina follows Ruby outside. The air is cool, in the low sixties, with a slight breeze. The owners of the voices are nowhere in sight, the sound coming from bottom of the opposite side of the hill that they are on. The moon shines on the desert below, with miles of straight sand intermixed with sand dunes. Around two miles away is a large brightly lit community of some sort. Floating in the air around two-hundred feet above this community is a dark cigar-shaped balloon that appears to be between five-hundred and six-hundred feet in length. 

Lawrence whispers to Ruby, "What do you see? Can you see who's talking?" He holds shovel at the ready. George follows into the cool desert night.  "All right, what now? We have found a way outside. What is our next priority? And if we conceal the door how can we find it again?" 

Mina motions for silence and for the others to follow. She makes her way up to the top of the hill and peers over. Down below at the bottom of the opposite side are the excavated ruins. On the sand situated near a stone archway at the hill's base are three canvas tents. Two men attired in western clothing and with head scarves are the two men heard speaking in Arabic. Mina points and whispers saying, "That archway is the entrance to Champollion's dig."  Ruby asks, "So Nana, what are we actually going to do? We have to stop the French Wizards but how can we do that?" 

Mina replies, "All of you stay here and keep an eye on things. I'm going back to the Florida house to let James know we made it here and to get some supplies." Nanuet says, "Mrs. Parker, you shouldn't be going through these caves by yourself." She replies, "Fine, you come with me. We should be back in an hour or so." 

"Nana! What will we do here without you? I mean, what if something happens??"  Ruby's cheeks turned a crimson color. After all, she had taken care of herself for many years and alone on the other side of the country from where her family had lived. But now she was on the other side of the world, as she always wanted to be, and was feeling a little overwhelmed by the fact they weren't exactly here on vacation.

She took a deep breath in and let it out. "Oh, we'll be fine, I was just being silly." She looked down onto the other dig site. "Perhaps while you are away I should get a closer look at that," she pointed to the archway. "Or maybe that big balloon thing, what the heck is that anyway?? Or that far off city, maybe we should go investigate that," she suddenly grinned at that thought. "Do you know the name of it Nana?" 

Mina replies, "That is the city of Zakazik, which looks to be where the balloon is anchored, notice it isn't moving. Don't consider going towards the city yet until I return. You way want to just rest here and keep a guard. If you do decide to check out the men in the tents, or that lower tunnel, then please be careful. We will be back as soon as we can."   Ruby nodded. "Yes Nana. And you be safe going back." She kissed the woman on the cheek and did the same for Nanuet. She didn't have to ask Nanuet to make sure her grandmother was safe in their travels.  Mina and Nanuet say their goodbyes and head back down the tunnel towards the gateway.

"Well, Mr. Eastman, you're the only one with anything like a working knowledge of what the locals speak 'round these parts. What do you suggest we do next?" asks Fish sincerely.  George replies to Fish, "I will head down and see if I can't scare up some more info." Turning to Ruby he gives her a kiss and says "Cover me" George, his face and hands stained dark with walnut stain in preparation for this, wraps some cloth around his head as a keffiyeh and quietly makes his way down the dune to eavesdrop on the men some more. Lawrence reaches into his pocket for a handkerchief and brushes the handle of the revolver Hardin gave him. He thinks, I forgot that was there. He draws it and thumbs back the hammer. "I have you covered, too, George."  

Lawrence and George make their way down and around the hill, staying low and using the tents themselves to shield them from the pair of men. As they near they can see that the camp consists of four tents, two larger tents, approximately twenty-foot square and two smaller ones approximately eight-foot square, one of the smaller ones having been behind a bigger one. Snoring is coming from both of the smaller tents. 

The two men are guarding the entrance to one of the bigger tents, the one closest to the archway to the temple. George listens to their conversation for around twenty minutes and draws a number of conclusions: (1) The men are brothers named Haaab and Rameri; (2) They are currently employed by Frenchmen; (3) The Frenchmen are staying at the best inn at Zakazik; (4) The men are very nervous about the British Army heading that direction; (5) They both have a great dislike for a particular lamb, carrot and bread meal that their mother makes; (6) They wish that they had brought more cigars with them. 

Ruby pops up behind George and Lawrence. She whispers, "Find anything out?" After George fills her in she says, "I think I'll try to sneak up behind the back of the unguarded bigger tent and get a closer view."  Ruby sneaks around the hill and making the least amount of noise possible she chooses the best route to go unseen to come up behind the back of the second tent.  

Ruby manages to make her way into the tent unseen. It is fairly dark inside and it takes her a few minutes for her eyes to adjust to the lack of light. She sees that the interior of the tent consists of several tables, two with books and another with maps. There are also three locked steamer trunks inside. Ruby checks the trunks for traps, searching thoroughly before attempting to pick the lock on one. 

She finds no traps and is successful at picking the locks. The trunk is filled with standard archaeological supplies - lanterns, ropes, spikes, shovels, brooms, blankets, clear glass jars with some sort of liquid inside, and half-a-dozen more books.  Ruby grabs a smattering of books, one of the clear glass jars and the maps off the table. She returns to George and Lawrence and shows them the newly acquired booty.  "Does any of this mean anything to you two?" 

With only the moonlight for illumination they are unable to make out exactly what the book is. They can see enough of the maps to determine that they are all of Egypt, and that many notations have been written on them. George are Lawrence are able to deduce that the balloon must have done some high-altitude reconnaissance of both the Egyptian and British forces, and it appears that several days still remain before either army reaches this location. 

She says, "Let's get back to the others now. I think these guys are really just watching this site. Perhaps the French Wizard is sleeping here and I don't think we're prepared to face him without James and Nana. We need to figure out how we are going to make sure the armies don't meet up and fight here. At least, I think that is why we are here..."

Ruby is quiet for a moment while George and Lawrence discuss the findings. She listens to them talk and it bores her, not while something so magnificent waits so nearby. She peeks over the top of a dune and looks out, across the desert and towards the city. The quiet out there, the nothingness, then the lights, the ancient exotic calling to her... her heart swelling with excitement and happiness. Her body was literally itchy to go towards the city, out into the desert or at least into the other dig site. 

She flipped her hair over her shoulder and looked back to the boys. She looked out into the desert, back to the boys, back to the desert then sighed. She would have to wait another day for adventure. "Alright let's go." Ruby led them back to the others where they passed on what information they gathered. "Should we just wait for Nana or should we maybe sneak into their dig site and see what they found?"   George grinned at Ruby. He was calculating and methodical. She was impulsive and reckless. Yet at times she had the right idea and he had learned to trust that. "Let's go check out the dig site and see how close they are." 

Being mindful to stay out of sight of the two guards, they are able make their way around about two-thirds of the dig. They find that a number of small structures have been unearthed as well as a small dry canal. Nothing of intrinsic value looks to be out on display. They can see the remaining third of the sight, including the entrance to the temple, but cannot venture into that area without being spotted by the guards.  Ruby nodded at George. "I have an idea..."

She looked around the camp and thought for a long moment. "Okay, I figured it out." She cast some arcane words, a little more complicated than her normal spell casting. It took a few seconds but then both Ruby and George slowly disappeared from each others sight. George could hear Ruby giggle at her own talent.  "Okay Babe, let's go get in some trouble! And find out what this French guy has found here," she whispered. 

She stumbled around to find his hand then carefully chose the best path to get them inside the entrance of the temple. They moved slowly and carefully and as silently as they could.  George smiled at Ruby's inventiveness and followed her silently down the dune, walking in her footsteps obscuring the tracks. 

After Ruby and George disappeared into the temple Fish exclaimed, "Well damn! Somebody oughtta watch their tail!" He asks Lawrence, "What say me and you git back down there and keep an eye out near the temple entrance?"  "Well, I guess that leaves me to be the responsible one and keep an eye on this door," Abby said in her thick accent. "That'll be a first," she laughed.


*NOTE - We are currently on a short break, having lost a few players due to life circumstances, and are actively recuriting one or two replacement players.   This Story Hour is a wee bit behind, with the playing characters now up to Sept. 9th, having just discovered the plans of the Frenchmen.  The British and Egyptian armies are on the verge of their first battle.  If you are interesting in joining us please post to the following thread over on the Circvs Maximvs board.  Thank you.*


http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?p=1195937#post1195937


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 48 "Across the Desert” (Episode Two, Chapter Eight) - Thursday, September 7, 1882, 12:30 A.M. *

The large stone double doors to the underground temple are opened, and from the ropes and pulleys it apparently required a considerable effort. A long staircase down is before them descending seventy feet and ending at a thirty-foot long passageway carved from stone, with a stone door at the end.  Using a candle for illumination they see an image of Bast carved onto the door. It appears that gems once were placed in the eye socket but they have long since been removed. Egyptian hieroglyphics are caved above the image of Bast. There is no doorknob. 

George touches the idol of Bast in his jacket pocket and takes Ruby by the hand and starts to head in. George takes a moment to faithfully copy the hieroglyphics into his journal. Once copies they proceed inside the temple.  They make their way down and to the chamber, finding another door with an image of Bast similar to the one before. This door is currently opened, leading to a twenty-by-thirty foot room with pegs and hooks along the high ceiling along the walls which probably once held tapestries. A small side chamber is along the right wall and the corridor continues along the far wall. 

George and Ruby head over to check out the small side chamber. The side chamber is small, around eight-feet in diameter, with rough and irregular floors wall and ceiling. The room appears to have been part of a natural cave rather than carved out of the stone like the remainder of the temple. The room appears to have been recently swept out, as there is no dust or debris at all in it. Ruby and George continue on down the corridor. 

The corridor continues for ten feet and then goes into a thirty-foot diameter chamber. The first twenty feet are comprised of three separate carved out sections in the floor, each three feet across, one-foot deep and running the full thirty-feet from left to right wall, with three foot wide sections between each carved out section. After this is a ten-foot section of the room devoid of all furnishings. There is a closed door along the left wall of the section. Ruby detects a magical aura around the door. 

"This is very curious, what could this room have been used for," Ruby whispered to George. Ruby took a few moments to really think about this room and if a trap was to be set, where it would be. She looked closer at the carved out sections of floor.  

The first one has a slight green tint on the stone. The middle a slight red tint. The third has a perfumed smell to it.  She says, "What in Hades is this?? I wish I had one of those smarty pants here with me to figure this out..."

Ruby turned her head and looked at George, then slowly grinned. She was only able to hold in the giggles for a moment. "You have to have SOME idea what this is, no?" Ruby moved closer to the perfumed area and took a large breath in to see if she could guess what the scent was. 

It occurs to George that these were pools in which the priests and other worshippers would have performed a cleansing ritual before entering the main sanctuary. Each pool would have contained different oil for the cleansing. "Sorry Bast, no oil to cleanse ourselves this time" he whispers to the statue.  "Let us leap over these Ruby." says George bounding over each trough as he makes his way to the door. 

Ruby detects from the magical aura around the door that it has been sealed with a magical spell, and unlike the previous magical doors this is purely 'Wizard' magic in nature and fairly recently cast.

"Darn! Obviously that smarmy French guy put a spell on the door. He's pretty powerful; I don't know there is anything I can do to get it open." Ruby kicked at the dirt beneath her feet, frustrated.   "Well, let me see just how trapped it is, if I can." Ruby slowly moves towards the door, checking each area for traps but fairly certain the egotistical wizard would be confident enough in his spell he wouldn't need any other traps.  

Ruby attempts to disarm the magical trap though roguish and magical means.  She feels a surge of magical ability from within herself rise to her hands and give off a magical aura as she works the magical trap. She then sees the magic on the door disperse. Ruby bounces up and down a couple of times, unable to contain her glee. "I did it George, I DID it!!" She reaches out and opens the door. 

They enter along the middle of the long wall large pillared chamber, forty feet wide and one-hundred long with a large arched end that has a large statue of Bast. They recognize the room as the same one they were in three hours earlier.  "George, I think we've been here before. But I'm confused. Why would the Wizard block this particular door? Does he know that there is something good in there? Perhaps we should search around down there better?" 

George looks around a moment remembering the place before. He wonders for a moment why the door was magically sealed. Then in a moment of fear and clarity he has an epiphany.  George quickly summons the power of Athena to send a few words of wisdom and warning.  He sends a magical message to Abby "Warning! We found a way behind you. Champollion may be behind you."

George then sets down the statue of Bast and invokes the ancient Atlantean words and activates the barrier of Bast before grabbing Ruby and running down the hall towards the party.

Meanwhile, back at the exit to the surface Abby and John hear somebody coming up from the tunnel below.  Both hide.  

George and Ruby quickly make their way through the secret doorway into the other section of the caverns and head up towards the exit. When they reach the upward seventy-five feet of corridor that goes directly to the twenty-foot diameter room with the exit they see two figures wearing Eastern-style robes for clothing and climbing ahead of them moving towards the exit, each carrying some sort of suitcase. 

George and Ruby, still invisible, quickly but quietly proceed up the corridor to get a better look at the two figures. The two figures are almost to the twenty-foot diameter room when George and Ruby near them. As the robed figures reach the room they set the suitcases down on the floor. Their backs are still to Ruby and George when the taller one of the two says, "Where are they? They should be here." The voice is recognized by both Ruby and George as being Mina's. 

"Nana!" Ruby rushes forward and throws herself onto her grandmother in a big hug. "Thank goodness you're back! The French guy is almost at the Temple! I mean, he made it in the Temple. But I don't think he found the other way out."  "Ruby! You'll give Mina a heart attack doing that while invisible!" calls out George a bit too late. George advances on the pair still a bit wary; there was a crafty wizard about still. 

Both robed figures remove their headscarves, one being Mina the other Alsoomse. Mina says, "And what are the two of you doing skulking around invisibly?"  Alsoomse laughs and says, "Well, they are engaged, maybe you don't want to know the intimate details."  There is a long silence from Ruby before she speaks again. "I never thought of that..." Another thoughtful pause then laughter.

Outside of the room, Abigail and John hear the four voices speaking inside and then Ruby’s laugh. The relax but remain outside initially as they are still keeping an eye out for Fish and Lawrence.  

And speaking of them, down by the tents, "pssssst, Lawrence!" whispers Fish as they crouch near the temple entrance. "Do you think I oughtta rig a trap? In case we should need to slow pursuit?"  Lawrence advises against it.  With no indication that Champollion's men are aware of our intrusion, Fish and Lawrence scamper back across the dunes to join their friends.

Back in the tunnel "Okay, now that you've distracted me, we have a lot to tell you!" Ruby quickly explains what they found in the tents outside and the Temple. She gets a little more excited telling her about how she figured out the trap on the magical door. "Couldn't do nothing while you away, you know."  "How was your trip back here? Hey, where is Nanuet? Is he coming behind you?"

George laughs along with the jest. "I wish there had been time for intimate details. Instead Ruby snuck into a tent in the worker's camp then investigated the dig. Champollion found a side door into the temple we came through. It was locked magically but Ruby opened it. I did seal that way with the Bast statue. We also know the British and French armies are still several days away, so we have some time yet." 

Mina says, "No, James thought it best that somebody who knows their way here stay back with him, in case they need to find us later. Besides, we may need that scroll we found with the priest to be translated, so Alsoomse volunteered to come with us."

After George explains what has transpired Mina says, "Champollion already knew that way into the large chamber, that's where we entered when he gave James and I the tour a half century ago. It's the secret entrance that we found that must be kept hidden. Before we move on George I would suggest that you quickly retrieve the magical statue and re-erect the barrier on our side of the secret door in order to prevent them from finding it."  George indeed goes back and moves the statue of Bast to protect the secret doorway. 

Abigail and John come back into the room. Fish and Lawrence soon rejoin them.  After the group is back together and everyone is briefed on what they found Ruby says, "So... how the heck are we going to stop the two armies? We're just a rag tag group of adventurers, not war generals."  Alsoomse says, "We can decide that later, right now we have a fairly short time window to get away from this area."

She heads over to one of the suitcases cases, each two feet high, three feet wide and one foot deep. They appear to each open only along the top and she lifts the panel and removes two metal rods, a tan blanket, a metal stick-like object before closing up the case again.  Mina and Alsoomse each lead the group outside, carrying the cases. Once everyone is out they lie the blanket down and then telescope out the metal rods, fitting them into folded and sewn ends on both blankets. They get the others to help extend the rods on both the top and bottom to create a makeshift curtain over the door to the tunnel entrance.

Once that is done Alsoomse has them step back. She takes the metal stick and unlatches the side, then waving it outward, the party now seeing that it is a oriental-style hand-fan made of metal. She states a phrase in Japanese and the fan begins to glow. She waves it slightly in the direction of the sheet-covered doorway and a steady gust of magical winds begins to blow, tossing up the sand in the area over the doorway in a manner that looks to have been done naturally.

Ruby eyes widen, "That is SO darned impressive..." She gazes at the magical fan a bit greedily, her curiosity of how it works overwhelming her as she steps toward Alsoomse.  She snaps out of it when someone coughs, "Oh, ah, right, so where are we staying tonight? We can't just stay in the middle of the desert. Will we go to the city?" she asks hopefully.

Mina says, "Yes, but we won't be arriving there until dawn. It is too dangerous to approach a protected city at night, especially now when they are on the lookout for both British and Egyptian Rebel forces. Best that we also approach it from the northern road instead of from the southeast. Let's heat off that direction (pointing to the northeast, rather than the northwest that the city lights shine from).  Mina says, "Alsoomse will follow in the rear and continue to use the fan to cover our tracks." Alsoomse asks John and Fish to each carry one of the suitcases.

Fish does as asked, all the while admiring the night sky. He gauges the weight of the luggage as he hefts it.  Despite the bulky size it is rather light, weighting between 10 and 15 pounds. After a half-mile Mina asks Lawrence and George to each take a turn carrying the cases.  And George gladly takes his turn carrying the suitcase.  They travel for another half-hour through the desert heading northeast, the city of Zakazik now off to the west of the party's position. The cases are switched off back to John and Fish to carry. 

"How long is this going to take?" Ruby whines as they trudge along in the desert.  "It is rather sandy, isn't it, Miss West?" chortles Fish. Ruby narrows her eyes and gives Fish a good "harrumph" accompanied by a crossing of her arms and pursing of her lips. The nerve!

Mina says, "The problem is that sound carries far across the desert and things will soon be getting rather noisy." Alsoomse comments, "We should be far enough now." She points to some sand dunes a few hundred yards off to their right and says, "Head over behind those." As they near the dunes Fish notices that the case he is carrying suddenly doubles in weight.  "Oi?" thinks Fish to himself as he adjusts his grip to better lug the weight. 

They get the cases over behind the dunes and set them down. Mina and Alsomsee then work together at unloading them. From the case that Fish was lugging they first remove a toy horse, standing nineteen-inches high and twenty-six inches in length. Mina comments, "Looks like we got here just in time." They set the life-like horse figure down standing up. They then remove three smaller horse statues from the same case, these being approximately half the size. Each horse has saddle, tack, harness and saddlebags. 

They go to the second case and remove four of the smaller horse statues as well. While they are doing this the larger of the eight horses doubles in size.  "Oh. My. Gods. What just happened?? Are these REAL??" Ruby slowly approaches the horses to see if they are life size statues or actually real horses. 


Fish loves horses! He was a circus hand, after all. He smiles so widely, one might think his face will split open!  The horse doubles again in size, appearing as a full-sized black Percheron stallion, one of the largest horse breeds. It then blinks its eyes and lets out a loud whinnie. Alsoomse runs up to the beast to calm it, saying "Relax Trooper, you'll be okay, I'm your friend." 

Mina says, "Yes, all eight are real. Four of them are the riding horses from our barn back in Florida. Two are the horses of our neighbor's the McKinnons. The other two, including Trooper here, belong to the County Sheriff Deputies over at Atlantic Beach. I realized that our showing up in Zakazik would prompt the question of how we got there, so riding in on mounts would solve that."

Alsoomse says, "Luiz reduced them all in size, we then gave them all the sleep elixir. His spell does not effect magic, so when they enlarge back in size the sleep elixir remains small and becomes diluted in the larger bodies, causing them to awaken. Of course, waking up in a strange place with some strange people, and at night when it had just been day, can unnerve them." 

Ruby comments, "Ah yes that makes sense. Well, Nanuet was our animal guy, aside from Alsoomse. I'll just stand back and let you all do your thing...So about tomorrow, we're going to ride up and stay over in town. What's the town like?"   Mina says, "Tomorrow will be here before long, we're now only around two hours from sunrise. It's been fifty years since I've been to Zakazik, so it has probably changed considerably since then."

The other horses now grow and awaken.  Ruby asks, "Are these horses good to go now or do we have to wait?"  Alsoomse says, "Let's give them a few more minutes to get acclimated." Mina leads Ruby over to a golden Appaloosa and says, "This one would probably be good for you to ride." Alsoomse interjects, "Yes, she was partial to the female students this last summer. Her name is Peta, which is the Blackfoot Indian name for Golden Eagle." 

Ruby grins as says, “That was my mentor’s nickname for me.”  She moves towards the horse and pets it gently. "Us Golden Eagles have to stick together." She gives the horse a little kiss on it's nose. "I wonder how Mr. Gonzales is doing right now. I bet he would love this little adventure we're on! He's been all over the world too you know." 

While Mina shows Ruby the appaloosa as well as her own horse, a brown thoroughbred stallion named Nizhoni, Alsoomse introduces the other members of the party to the remaining horses.  First Alsoomse introduces them to her own mount, a silver quarter horse named Sooleawa, which is Algonquin for 'Silver'. She then shows them the other horse which was bought last summer for the students to ride, a painted stallion named Ahote, which is Hopi for 'Spirited One'.

The two horses borrowed from the deputies are, an odd pair, being the largest and smallest of the eight animals. One is the black Percheron stallion named Trooper while the other is a white Icelandic pony mare named Cave Dweller.  Lastly she re-introduces them to the McKinnon mounts. Alan McKinnon's ride is a former cavalry, a gray mare sixteen-hands high of the Frisian breed named Moonbeam. Autumn McKinnon's horse is also a mare, a light brown mustang named Flurry.

Fish approaches Cave Dweller, retrieving a sweet from his tunic. "Hello pretty," he coos, "have a snack!"  The horse happily accepts the snack and reacts affectionately to Fish.  While each person is getting acquainted with the mount Mina retrieves robes and headscarves from the saddlebags for each to wear. They notice that they are all identical in pattern and style except for George's, which has some extra ornamentation. 

Abby put on the robe and scarf, feeling more secure as she began to look more like the people who lived here. "Mr. Eastman is to be our face then? Makes sense, since he speaks the language. Do you have a more detailed cover story?" Mina says, "No, but a variation of the truth would always work, we were concerned about preservation of the archaeological ruins being in a potential war zone.

One thing that you three ladies need to know about this culture - single free women do not go out in public, they stay home with their families until they are married. Thus, it will be assumed that each of you is therefore either a wife or slave belonging to George. Allow that assumption to continue, otherwise you risk being captured and sold into slavery yourself. Despite what you may have read in dime-novels, the life in a harem isn't one of romance and fun."


----------



## Silver Moon

Cha*pter 49 "Arrival at Zakazik” (Episode Two, Chapter Nine) - Thursday, September 7, 1882, 3:00 A.M. *

"I make friends easily, ma'am!" quips Fish with a sly grin. "Trust me when I say that the other 'stable boys'? They're as good a source of what the frogs are doing in town as any you might name! Who do you think shovels their sh**?" Fish blushes, "Oops! Pardon me, ladies..."  Lawrence interjects, "Aye, Fish. Servants and the like see more than the high and mighty realize. And they're usually willing to give up their knowledge."

Lawrence puts on the robe. He cinches the belt and wraps the scarf around his head. "So what about us? Are we George's servants too?" Glancing at Mina and Alsoomse he adds “Or wives?”  "HA!," Ruby laughs, "George is only allowed one wife, the rest of you can be servants." Just the though of that brings another laugh.  "

Mina says, "Perhaps, or you could be his brothers, our cousins, or some other relation by marriage. And any of your could be the husband of one or more of the women. That's the beauty of it, unless you provide the people in this culture with the answers they generally won't ask, after all it would be insulting to accuse somebody's spouse or relative of being a servant, just as it would also be embarrassing to inadvertently raise a servant's status by mistaking them for a spouse or relative."  

Lawrence says, “Huh. Good insight. So they'd rather be unsure, than cause insult. In any case we have to keep quiet while George does the talking. I don't know Arabic." 
"Ill play the cook!" giggles Fish, while donning a robe.  "I was thinking stable boy actually" say George to Ruby dryly. "That's fine too! I'd be honored: these are beautiful animals!" chirps Fish.

George dons his disguise.  Ruby says, “Well, whatever we have to do." She follows Lawrence's lead and begins wrapping the robe around her. "This is a little large, isn't it? And won't it be hot with this big scarf thing on our heads?"  George asks Mina "Once we enter the city do we have an idea of where to head within it's walls?"  She replies, "My knowledge of that city is fifty years out-of-date, and I was only there for a few hours then. But you've already heard where the Frenchmen are staying, so that can work as a starting place for a scouting mission."  

Ruby says, "Eventually we'll have to sleep too... at any rate, let's get going, I am sooooo excited to see the city!"   Mina says, "Well yes, eventually, but I doubt anybody is tired just yet. It may be almost dawn here but we started today on Florida time, where right now it is only late afternoon or early evening."  "I know, I was just hoping to get to stay in some swanky hotel!"  Ruby pulls herself up on her Golden Eagle. 

"Who's leading the way?"  Lawrence states, "I think George should do it. It'll be less awkward when people ask questions." He climbs up onto his horse and rocks in the saddle experimentally.  Fish vigorously rubs Cave Dweller on her nose, and then climbs on. "Lead on, Mr. Eastman!" he says cheerfully.

They continue to take a wide arch to the northeast before turning back to the northwest, eventually reaching the road north of Zakazik just as the first light of dawn is coming up over the horizon. Alsoomse has continued to use the magical fan to cover their tracks. Mina says, "Let's stop here for a short break until the sun begins to rise, that way we can honestly say that we stopped a few miles north of the city." 

Alsoomse retrieves some water and grain from the saddlebags for the horses.  Fish helps her.  George hops down from his horse and visually checks the group to make sure everyone is wearing their disguises as well as are able.  Fish helps George with his inspection, tweaking their disguises in accordance with his instructions.  Lawrence plucks at his robe, getting it to settle right. In so doing, he gets tangled in it.

The early morning light is now filling the eastern sky, with the first hint of sun rising beyond the furthest dunes. The group heads off to the south along the road. Alsoomse rides further up alongside Fish, no longer needing to magically cover their tracks. The distant city begins to come into sight. A twenty-foot high stone wall surrounds the city, which appears to be approximately three-square miles in area. There are only around a dozen buildings of height higher than the wall, two of which appears to be elaborate castles. The giant balloon is tethered to the roof of another large building. A river flowing from the east appears to be the primary water source for the city.

Ruby comments, “Well, looks like it would be easy to dry this city out if someone wanted to. Hey Nana, what is that big castle over there?"  She replies, "The largest castle further back is where the Sultan of Zakazik lives, he is the political ruler of the city. The other castle towards the main gate is where the military leader and the high priests reside."  Lawrence comments, "Seems like the kind of place for us to avoid. Which gods do they follow here? We don't want to slip up and praise the wrong ones." 

Mina replies, "They follow the Egyptian pantheon. In Zakazik Bast would be the primary deity worshipped. As this is the home city of the rebel leaders it would probably be best to avoid all references to the Greek and Roman deities.  Lawrence nods. "I understand. Bast it is. Hermes forgive me."  Ruby comments, "Oooooooo I bet it's real pretty inside that castle..."  "I know we have a lot to get done here Mina, what should our first goal be?" asks George.

Mina replies, "I see three primary goals. First, seek information about what the Frenchmen are up to. Second, not get into trouble here. Third, have some fun." Ruby pats her grandmother on the back. "See Nana, THIS is why I love you so so much," she grins. "Let's have some fun!"  Lawrence says, "I can see about the first, if there's any one who speaks English here. I can't make any guarantees about the second though." He winks.

Mina says, "Well, I agree with James that it might be a good idea for us to establish good reputations here. Through the use of the gateways this city is actually a lot closer to the Timucuan Conservancy than Jacksonville, two miles instead of twelve, so we may want to keep this place available to us in the future for supply and information runs."  Ruby says, "I'm not sure I understand Nana... are you saying you would come here for supplies rather than stay in Florida?"

Mina replies, "Oh no, Florida will remain our base of operation. I'm saying that if we needed magical supplies, or other items that would raise suspicion in Jacksonville, this would be the preferred place to visit. Of course, that assumes that this doesn't soon turn into part of the British Empire, with all of their Victorian restrictions and control of commerce.  "Ah." Ruby is silent.  Then she asks curiously, "Does that mean there are lots of magical items available here?"

Mina laughs, "Of course dear. Did you think that those stories of magical flying carpets and genies living in lamps was just make believe?"  Ruby's eyes go wide and for a moment they are unsure what she is reacting to.  "Genies are REAL? REALLY? Can we get one here??"  Mina laughs and says, "I think you have that backwards, Genies generally use humans as their play-things, not the other way around. Some of those 'Arabian Nights' tales are wishful thinking at best."

Ruby hmmmss to herself, pondering the new information. "Well the faster we get to town, the better I say. We can check everything out when we get there. Let's hurry."  George is quiet. He smiles at the jokes, but he is muttering to himself, trying to figure out how to speak French with an Arabic accent.

As the horses near the city they see that while the metal gates on both sides of the wall are currently open there are nearly one-hundred armed guards atop the wall watching it and another twenty guards by the gates stopping and checking those entering and leaving the city.   There are three groups in line ahead of the party wishing to enter. They are immediately behind what appears to be a very wealthy man and his entourage, who don't seem annoyed by the delay as it gives their servants time to feed and water the horses pulling the large silk-covered carriage that the people are riding in. 

At the gate, the first group is a middle-aged pair of male arabs riding camels with two pack-camels. They appear to be some sort of merchants and are allowed to enter after each hands the head guard a wrapped package from the saddlebags.

The next group appear to be a poor extended family comprised of fifteen people of four different generations. They are all on foot, with two ancient donkeys pulling a cart piled with possessions. The man who is the spokesman offers the head guard a bottle of some type of alcohol. The guards takes one swig, spits it out, and then smashes the bottle on the ground. The guard then points to the man's teenage daughter and indicates that he wishes to be given her as the family's payment to enter the city.

Lawrence bristles at what he sees. He puts his head back down and whispers to George, "What can we do? Anything? I served in the war to free slaves. I don't want to stand by."  Ruby steps forward, her eyes stormy, obviously about to make a scene.  "Mr. Eastman," whispers Fish grimly, "we'll follow your lead!" He lifts the edge of his cloak to reveal the smoke grenade secured within.  Fish takes a long and surreptitious look at the head guard. What does he see? Is he able to discern how deferential his men appear to his manner and command?  

The head guard appears to be the most formidable of the men, standing at six-foot-four and 250 pounds of solid muscle. He appears to be in his early-to-mid-thirties and is attired in a leather tunic beneath his open robe, with a leather helmet sporting a red feather atop his head. Unlike the others, his beard and mustache are neatly cropped. There are visible scars on the man's neck and forearm. The sword hanging from the man's belt appears to be well used but also taken care of, with the morning sun shining off of the finely sharpened edge. The man appears to command the undivided attention of his men.  Fish sidles up next to George, and mutters under his breath, "Mr. Eastman, the captain is a beast! And his men? They'd eat a scorpion if he asked 'em!"

Ruby steps forward and calls out in English, "What's holding up the line? It's hot as Hades out here!"  "And we have horses to water!" shouts Fish.  Ruby and Fish calling out in English has the immediate effect of the head guard shifting his attention to the party. He yells out in Arabic "The British are trying to attack our city disguised as Egyptians. All guns on them now! Prepare to fire." 

Three dozen guards atop the wall as well as the half-dozen behind the head guard all immediately point their weapons at George and his companions.  Ruby throws her hands up. "Whoops."  George silently prays to Athena for patience to suffer fools and impatient wives.

He quickly calls out in Arabic "NO NO, Aasif, they are not British! They are merely servants whom I am trying to teach a little English to in case I need to sell them." Fish will enjoy playing the role, but he chortles inside hearing George call Ruby "a servant." George switches to French smoothly "We are here to seek the safety of the city before the British arrive"   

George switches back to Arabic again "Sahibi, please we only need to get into the safety of the city. i shall beat my servant soundly later for their impudence I assure you." says George calmly as he flashes some Egyptian currency.  Given that he is standing near Mr. Eastman, Benjamin flinches for added effect.  The man comes forward towards George and stands so as to block the view of the hand with money from the men atop the wall. "And who exactly are you?" he asks in Arabic.

George smiles slightly as he passes the money over "I am Tariq Al-Farahad, I have traveled here from Medina. I have come to visit the wonderful shrines of Egypt. This was before I knew of the interfering British coming here. But I came here to pray at the shrine of Bast. You must be very proud to be from Zakazik." says George with a smile as he hands the money over.

The man gives George a big hug, simultaneously pocketing the money, and exclaims "Tariq, welcome to Zakazik." He then turns around and yells up to the guards on the wall, "We are safe, just a friend from Medina with English-speaking slaves to sell." Turning back to George he loudly sells, "I would suggest that you muzzle your slaves in the future."

George smiles and continues the sell by raising his hand menacingly at Fish and screaming at him in Arabic about what a worthless dirty dog of a servant he was and how he would get no food tonight and beaten until dawn. All the while George ad the caravan move along behind the head guard towards the gate.   Fish flinches again and tears well up in his eyes.

The lead guard walks away from George and is summoned over to the fancy silk-covered carriage by a man wearing fancy robes with gold embroidery. The guard goes through a parted seam in the side and converses with somebody inside. When he exits the more observant party members notice he has a new pouch fastened to his belt. 

He heads back up to the first group and says something in Arabic to the family. It is too far away for most of the party to hear, except that Alsoome's elvan hearing exceeds that of humans. She translates to the others stating "He is telling them to go into the city, that they do not have to give up the girl. He says that they owe their gratitude to Princess Neferka."

"There you go, old problems and new problems solved, now lets try to behave as we get through the gate" says George Mina gestures to the fancy carriage and says, "Problems solved, yes, but it also raises more questions. Princess Neferka is the daughter of Egypt's King Hakar. Why would a member of the Royal Family be coming here now to Zakazik? This city will soon be in the middle of a war zone!"   

Lawrence suggests, "Maybe she's the adventurous type. Life as royalty seems like it would be stifling, especially for a young woman."  George says “Ten to one it has something to do with that dirigible. Let's get in the city and we can put down some feelers on that."  Ruby exclaims, "A real princess? I think we should try to meet her!" Lawrence states, "I think that'd be dangerous. She'll be well-guarded and guards tend to not like gawkers. The longer we stay in the city, the riskier it is. We should find the Frenchmen."

Benjamin steps near Ruby, muttering softly, "Speak English and they'll probably draw and quarter you!"  He then drops back to speak with Alsoomse, hiding his mouth behind his hand, "Is there a blessing you have that might grant me the ability to speak their tongue? I'd like to keep it attached to my mouth, thank you very much, but I'm most useful to y'all if I can yammer with the locals..."

She whispers back, "I brought some Elixirs of Comprehension for the non-Arabic speakers, but I was planning to wait until we were somewhere more private to distribute them."  Discretely grinning, Benjamin chirps his soft reply, "You're indispensable, you know that, right?"  She smiles and replies, "And I suspect that Mina was rather wise to bring you on board. I believe that we each have indispensable skill sets."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 50 "Shopping in Zakazik” (Episode Two, Chapter Ten) - Thursday, September 7, 1882, 6:30 A.M. *

All four groups enter the city in quick procession. The Princess's entourage heads directly down the main boulevard towards the large and elaborate building that the dirigible is tethered to the roof of. Most buildings are made of brick or clay, with a few built of wooden timbers and the two castles built from stone. 

The party takes in the vast array of color within the city, a stark contrast to the overall beige of the sandy dessert and outer walls of the city. Most residents are attired in silks dyed primarily in bright blues, reds, oranges, yellows, and purples. Half the men wear shirt and pants, the other half in robes ranging from simple to fancy. Nearly all of the women are attired in dresses or robes, with the variety from one extreme of head-to-toe covering with only the eyes exposed to the other extreme of near-nakedness with only a few strategically placed handkerchief-sized silks.

Lawrence's jaw drops at the sight of the scantily-clad women. It would create a scandal back home. He shakes his head. Enjoy the view, my boy. Ruby Oohhhh and Ahhhsss at the new sights and sounds. "I have to get me one of those," she comments when a scantily clad woman walks by in her colorful scarves. "I can't wait to try the food. Let's find a place to stay for now. I wonder what is going on at the palace with that big balloon there and why the princess is here. Or maybe she already lives here? We should go out tonight and try to find out more information. Though I suppose George will have to do all the talking." 

Mina lowers her voice and tells Ruby in a whisper "Not necessarily, although we should probably wait to discuss it for when we have more privacy."  Ruby replies, "Nana, do you know a place to stay from your last visit? If so, lead the way!"  She replies, "When we visited we didn't stay overnight, we came by train from Cairo and left that same evening. But it's a city, we should be able to find lodgings easy enough."  Lawrence sidles up to Fish and whispers, "The Frenchmen are most likely in that big building. We'll have to do a little scouting. They have to come out sometime."

Abby had stayed back and quiet as they moved through the city. Uncertainty wasn't something she had much familiarity with, but she barely knew these people and they were walking together into a dangerous situation. Truth be told, inside she was just as excited as Ruby, but she wanted to be alive to experience this place. She bent toward Mina and said, "I think we could all use a primer in local customs. We need to move freely and not draw attention to ourselves unless we want it."

They opt to check the better part of the city, near but not exactly next to the opulent hotel that the Princess and Frenchmen appear to be at. They settle upon a hotel that appears to cater to tourists as the sign above the door has the name ‘Arabian Nights Inn' written in English and French as well as Arabic. The four-story building is also one of the few constructed primarily of wood and stone. They enter the lobby, which feels twenty-degrees cooler than outside. Complimentary biscuits and tea have been set out in a lounge area, which has both the traditional Western-style table and chairs as well as low tables surrounded by pillows.

Glancing about the lobby, Fish ducks his head toward Alsoomse. "Your 'stable boy' can't be seen enjoying tea and crumpets with the leisure class," he whispers. "I should tend to the horses, but I'd best be able to parley with the staff, yes?" Alsoomse replies, "We will both see to the animals, some of those are borrowed and I promised to take good care of them."  "Cave Dweller is a beauty!" replies Fish quietly, glancing back through the doorway at the pretty mare. "Let's get these steeds to the stables, rubbed down and fed."

George looks over the crowd "How many rooms do you think Mina" George asks quietly in English.  Mina replies, "These places often cater to a sheik with many retainers stay. Ask for a suite with a large central room and four or more bedrooms."  "Oh how exciting! George, hurry up and get the rooms so we can go exploring!" While she waits for the rooms to be arranged, she wanders over to the biscuits and tries one.  It has a taste of almond and honey.  "This is de-lic-OUS!" Ruby says, grabbing a second. "You all should try it!" She plops herself down on the satiny pillows and waits for the rooms to be readied.

Alsoomse and Fish tend to the horses. As he can't yet speak freely, he remains silent but takes special note of the other stable hands. He checks to see if they all look local born and if any of the other horses that appear especially well-bred.  He also looks to see what sort of guard on staff assigned to secure the stables.  "Allie," whispers Fish as he begins grooming Cave Dweller, "do you have a way of communicating with these pretty critters while we're away? I'm fine with sleeping here in the stable if you don't. Some of the other boys will be doing the same, I'm sure, and it might give me a good opportunity to gather intelligence."

George heads to the front desk "How are you my friend, I require a large room with bedrooms for my servants, do you have one available?" he asks in Arabic.  After payment is made George is given a large key and given directions to the suite on the third floor.  George leaves a message to have the servants tending his horses sent up when they are finished. 

Ruby hops up off the pillows and follows George up the stairs curiously. "I can't wait to see what the rooms look like, probably magnificent!" She stands impatiently around George's shoulder, anxious for her first look at the accommodations.  He then leads the rest of the group upstairs so they can unpack and plan further.  Once they were in the room, Abby says “I want to get out of these robes” adding "Whatever I'm going to be, I'm not going to be wearing a Burka, that's for sure."

The main room is large, 15 by 20 feet, with low tables and pillows to sit on. The main table has a basket of fruit and two chilled bottles of wine beside eight crystal glasses. The room is brightly lit through large windows and the walls are adorned with brightly colored tapestries. The bedrooms are small, each only 8 by 10 feet and spartanly furnished with only a full-sized bed, night table and oil lamp.  "Well, it's nice in here anyway," Ruby says as she waves at the main room.  "So, can we get something to eat. The little muffin was yummy but now I'm hungry. Besides," her eyes light up, "I want to see the shopping! The market must be amazing!"

Fish slices fruit for everyone. With a nod toward Ruby, he then begins a thorough inspection of the walls for peepholes or hidden doors.  No peepholes or hidden doors are found, but during the search he does find a gold coin and a silver coin that had fallen into a crack in the floorboards by the wall.  Ruby lazily watches Ben check over the room.

"I doubt the fact that Mr. Eastman told the captain of the gate guard that you were his servant is likely to cause you any trouble traveling on his arm in town, but it's worth noting anyway," says Fish warily, "I'm content to play the role. As I've said, it will serve me well mixing it up with the other help!"

Abby sat down and pulled off her boots, and pulled her blouse away from her skin, sticky from being crushed under the robe.  "Miss West, out there it is beautiful, exotic, and fascinating. It's also dangerous. Shopkeepers would cut off your hand if they think you stole from them, and nothing makes them suspicious like someone who doesn't know the customs," she said in her thick accent.  "I never really learned the language here since I can't manage to speak it without giving myself away."

Alsoomse takes a box out of the saddlebag that Fish carried in from her horse. She removes five metal vials from the box saying, "These are Elixirs of Comprehension. Drinking this will allow you to understand languages that are unfamiliar to you and then allow you to respond in that same language as if you were a native speaker. I have one vial for each of you non-Arabic speakers, each of which contains enough for two hours. A thin layer of wax is between each one-eight, allowing for fifteen minutes. If you are going to want longer than that you will need to poke through the wax with a stick or pen.  "Or a lock pick!" says Fish lustily.   Alsoomse adds, “Also note, that this comprehension is limited to spoken word, the written language would still be incomprehensible. It also will not work in conjunction with other magic, either magical items or spells."

Abby comments, "Now that we can get ourselves in trouble in Arabic as well as English, any hints on things we shouldn't mention or talk about? I'd hate to get myself in trouble by insulting some sheiks Mama."  Mina says, "You'd probably get away with the mother comment, but watch what you say about his camel."

Ruby takes her potion and slips it in her dress. "Well, okay then, now that we're all armed, let's go exploring. How dangerous could it be out there?" she grins, knowing how many dangerous situations she had been in and would be in the future.  She pulls on George's arm. "Come on, apparently you have to lead the way!"  "Alright" says George. "Let's go find you something to eat and see what we can dig up."

The city streets are all hustle and bustle as they exit the hotel, with various vendors selling their wares at stands along the main boulevard. The primary meats appear to be sheep and goat, with rice being the primary grain, and with dates and figs as the main produce items. A number of cloth merchants have brightly colored bolts for sale. Armor and weapons merchants are also out, yelling to passers-by to purchase these items before the British Infidels arrive.

Ruby whispers, “So... am I not supposed to talk or something? I mean, will that get us in trouble? I'd like to do some shopping while we are here."  Mina replies, "Well, lets go shopping then. I know the language and we have plenty of money, but let's just bring along one of the men to intimidate anybody who may want to take advantage of us defenseless females."  "Ha!" Ruby laughs at the thought. "We should bring them anyway so we can keep an eye on them so they don't get in trouble. We're heading off shopping if anyone wants to join us!" She wraps her arm though George's.  Lawrence says, "I'm not one for shopping, but I'll come along. It'll give me a chance to scout out the place. We could find out where the Frenchies like to gather."

Ruby exclaims, "Nana, let's find someplace we can buy some clothes. I love those exotic little dresses."  Fish blushes, thinking to himself, "Miss West wearing nothing more just those little silk handkerchiefs?" "I certainly need something more appropriate for the weather, and the place," Abby added.  "It's not so much we shouldn't talk, but with the British coming just now English is the language of the enemy. You'll get more shopping done if they don't hear you speaking it."  

Ruby replies, "Well... I can speak Spanish pretty well... or French. I don't know if either of those is better!"  Lawrence comments, "Then, I'll have to keep my mouth shut. English is the only thing I speak. Fish, here, might have a problem with keeping quiet," he says with a wink.  "s'allright!" says Fish cheerily, hoisting his potion, "I have Alsoomse's cocktail!"  Mina says, "Well, I speak both Spanish and French, as do George and Alsoomse, so we can use either of those languages for me to translate the Arabic in."  They proceed towards a long row of clothing merchants, each specializing in a different style or dye colors.  

Ruby ooohhs, ahhhs and squees as they walk up and down the aisles full of beautifully colored silks and satins, ribbons, sequins and beads. She is dizzy with excitement as she explores, this being one of her dreams come true. She lets Mina do the haggling; not that she can't haggle herself but she is so overwhelmed with everything surrounding her that her senses are on overload.  They make purchases at three consecutive clothing vendors, after which it is not only Ruby's senses that are overloaded but also John's arms, as he carrying all of the things they bought.  

Ruby exclaims, "I can't wait to get this on tonight for dinner! Say, where WILL we eat dinner tonight?"  Mina says, "Possibly the top hotel if we want a closer look at the French. The possible downside is that they would probably recognize me, even in disguise.  "It's the hair Nana," Ruby laughs, "It always gives us away. But why do you think they would recognize you after all this time? Oh wait, you mean the wizards...? Right, because they already know you. Hmmm.... Do you think we should split up for dinner then?"  "Perhaps," Mina states. 

After a pause Mina says, "If we decide that I should reveal myself to them I and whoever I go with should probably also get a room where they are staying, to prevent them from looking for me elsewhere. What do the rest of you think? Given that we are somewhat pressed for time would a direct confrontation be in order?"  "It's your show, Lady Parker!" replies Benjamin with a grin, "Tell me to jump, and I'll ask 'how high?'"

"Hmmm...," Ruby taps her lips, "Maybe that would be helpful. If they think you are here with one of us and stay somewhere else, the rest of us can watch what they do once they know you are here, force their hand, so to speak. Perhaps they might give away a secret or two with their actions. Given our similar attributes," she grins while speaking those words, "I could be the one to stay with you. Or not, if you think my other skills will come in handy not being with you."

"I think we ought to rig their airship to leak or explode and slow down their exit from this city. But the fact that they are as close as they are in the dig to the central chamber tells me that we ought to press the issue. Beside, we want to be out of here before the armies hit. I want some of that delicious Shawarma I smell up ahead first but then we should find a way to maybe send Fish and Lawrence up to that airship first then confront the wizards." suggests George.

Fish cranes his neck to look up at the dirigible tied at the end of its l--o--n--g tether. He shudders.  He then glances at Cantrell and shrugs. "In for a dime, in for a dollar!" he replies, grinning again.  Lawrence follows his gaze. "Can't be much worse than that bridge we built in Cincinnati." He rubs his hands together.  The tether from the balloon appears to go down to the center of the roof of the large multi-story fancy hotel.  Lawrence asks, "How do you want to go about this, Fish? I'm not much of a climber, so I vote for bluffing our way in. Just walk in like we own the place."

George says, "I don't think we need that. Even just cutting the tether would be enough, let the airship drift away on it's own. We have the horses and can get back to the temple quickly. I think we need to cut the tether, confront the wizards, make a quick get away through the temple to Florida. We still have a lot of doors to explore." offers George.

Ruby states, "Okay, so the French are staying at the fancy hotel... lucky them. Whomever goes to check them out can check out the roof to see about that balloon. But I don't think we should disable it, heck, we might need to snatch it to get us our of here quick!  Okay so the two groups, let's here some suggestions as who wants to go where. I feel like I should stay with Nana and get a room at the fancy hotel, because we look so alike surely they will think of her when they see me and be suspicious. However, my skills could probably be very useful elsewhere if searching is necessary."

George says, "Hold on.  Mina, what do you want to accomplish in confronting the wizards?"  She replies, "Primarily to find out exactly why they are here. Their goals may actually be the same as ours, I don't mean the doors to Atlantis, I am referring to the goal of preventing the British and Egyptian Rebel armies from destroying the ruins of Bubastus."  Lawrence says, "So Mina, you're saying the enemy of our enemy is our friend? I'll hold out on sneaking into the hotel for now. I can follow them, though. No one pays attention to a servant. Who knows what they'll say." He pauses then sheepishly adds, "But I don't speak French."  Fish smiles, rolling his vial between thumb and forefinger. "Miss Alsoomse has us covered, Lawrence! We can mingle with the help while the women dine fancy."

Abby says, "I think we're all gettin' ahead of ourselves, darlin's. Like Mrs. Parker said, we want to know what they're up to, and we ought to know before we let their lovely balloon drift away. We don't want to be fightin' the French when we're tryin' to defeat two whole armies, too."  Ruby says, Abby's right, 'bout the balloon thing. Let's return to our hotel and get ready for dinner. We'll confront the French head on, I say."

"So, then plan is to waltz in and have tea with them? Ask them their intentions? Spy upon them? Barge in, tie them up and interrogate them? How shall we get the information from them, I don’t see them being very forthcoming on their plans." counters George.  "George Eastman, are you doubting my Nana's and my abilities to get the information we are seeking?? Since when have we not gotten the job done?" Ruby smirks.  "I have no doubts about that Constance, I am merely trying to establish what it is we need to get and how. I am not as familiar with these wizard as Mina is, and I am relying upon her to know the best approach." replies George.

Ruby takes Nana by the arm and leads her back to the hotel to prepare for dinner.  "So Nana, are you and I switching to the fancy hotel?"  Mina replies, "Yes, I believe that we can. However, I would suggest that we also bring one of the men with us so that we look to have a protector, John perhaps."  “Lead the way, Mrs. Parker!" chortles Fish.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 51 "Welcome to the Zakazik Grand Hotel” (Episode Two, Chapter Eleven) - Thursday, September 7, 1882, 2:00 P.M.*

The crew returns to their hotel room and for the next several hours they work on their various makeup, disguises and concealing various weapons.  They then split into three groupings,  Mina and Ruby state their intentions to head off to the fancy hotel to check in as guest, adding that one of the men should also accompany them.  "I will of course accompany my intended," replies George "So she can protect me" he adds with a smile.

Fish says that he will lead a 'stealth' team to follow and watch both the first group and hotel.  Lawrence says, "OK, Fish. That works for me. Let's go to the hotel."  A third group will be led by Alsoomse, to simultaneously investigate the city.  Abby states, "I'll go on with Alsoomse. I'm not feelin' much like a fancy dinner this evenin'."  John says that he will stay back at this hotel, to be able to assist either group if needed.  Alsoomse says she will bring the parrot with her and send it back with a message if they run into trouble. 

George, Mina and Ruby head out with their luggage in the direction of the fancy hotel. The sign by the front doorway reads "Zakazik Grand Hotel" in English as well as similar names in French, Italian, German, Greek and Arabic. Upon entering the building the most immediate thing noticed is a sharp decrease in temperature, with the interior of the building being in the high sixties or low seventies. 

The main lobby is brightly lit with a number of side rooms, most of which appear to be restaurants or taverns. The center of the room has a large fountain with a statue of Bast in the center. Young boys wearing the official uniforms of he hotel hurry forward to relieve George of the bags while young girls offer glasses of ice water to all three travelers. An Egyptian man in a three-piece suit and top hat steps forward to greet George.  George greets the man in Arabic "Marhaba. I would like to inquire about rooms"

The man replies in Arabic "Yes indeed sir, we have the finest rooms in the city. Will you want separate individual rooms or a suite? And please specify the age and gender desired for each personal assistant and if you will be requiring their services during the daytime 
hours, evening hours, or around the clock."   "Yes, a suite please, with three rooms."  The clerk says, "Yes sir, and the attendants? Male? Female? And for how much of the day?"  George replies, "Two female, and until tomorrow, though my business may keep me longer."

While George is checking in an Egyptian man wearing gold-embroidered robes and lots of gold jewelry heads over towards Mina and Ruby and says in heavily accented English, "What beautiful red hair! Would the two of you be from the Emerald Isle? I spent much of my youth in Dublin and Belfast."

"Why thank you," Ruby replies to the man, shaking out her long hair to make it bounce. "Actually, our family is from England. From your accent it sounds as if you are also familiar with England, or there must be a curious story as to your accent..." She looks at him with a questioning, curious gaze.  He smiles and says, "My Maternal Grandfather was from Ireland and saw to my education there. I am Sultan Ali Ramuel. And what brings you lovely creatures to this isolated part of the world?"

Ruby smiles and gives him a little curtsy. "Pleasure to meet you Sultan Ali and thank you for the compliment! My Nana and I are here on vacation. A little adventure and sightseeing does one good, I am sure you know. It's so beautiful here I have always been curious to take a look around at the wonders."  Ali smiles and replies, "Well then, I welcome you here to my Uncle's hotel, and hope that you will enjoy your stay. I would, however, suggest that you not stay too long in Zakazik, trouble appears to be on its way here."

"Your Uncle you say? What a lucky man, this hotel is absolutely stunning." Ruby furrows her brows in a way her Nana knows is an act, "Trouble you say? What kind of trouble? And will this trouble be here soon? I'd hate to have my vacation cut short."  He replies, "A very bad kind of trouble, which I fear will impact your vacation. Foreign invaders. I came here to assist my Uncle prepare for the worst."

"What are these foreign invaders after? And when will they be here? I'll be so disappointed if I have to cut my dream vacation short," Ruby pouts.  Ali replies, "British soldiers, the same ones who have been bombarding Alexandria for the last three months. They're now coming overland and will be here in two or three days. I plan to be gone before they arrive."  She asks, "Any idea what they are after?"  Ali replies, "Total control of all of Egypt."

"Oh, well, is that all? Who wouldn't want that?" Ruby sighs, "Well, I suppose it might cut our vacation short then. That's too bad I was so excited to see all of this beautiful country.  I'm curious, what is that big balloon thing attached to the building? It looks... interesting." George has finished arranging for a suite, but remains across the room and keeps an attentive ear on Ruby's conversation, not wanting to interrupt the free flow of information.

Ali replies, "It belongs to some of our guest. I can introduce them to you at dinner if you would like. I am sure that they would be happy to tell you of their wondrous invention."  Ruby says, "Oh that sounds exciting! I love adventure. So tell me, what do you suggest we do here with our limited time?"  He replies, "One of the men with the balloon is an archaeologist who is familiar with the ancient ruins of Bubastus. Perhaps he could give you a tour tomorrow."

"I will most certainly ask him tonight then. Thank you for all your help you have been most kind." Ruby loops her arm through Nana's then stops short. "What time is dinner sir?"  He replies, "7:00 PM, four hours from now."  "Very well." With a nod of her head Ruby leads her grandmother away and over to George.  "Anything else either of you need to do before dinner? I'm thinking we should wait until we hear the story of that balloon before we go searching it."

Mina says, "I imagine that the rooms will be rather elegant. I for one wouldn't mind taking advantage of that in the short term. And quite frankly, due to the time difference, I wouldn't mind a nap as well, otherwise I might fall asleep during the meal."  At the desk, two female Egyptian teenagers are called forward and assigned to George and his party. They are introduced as Cleo and Tierra and both appear to be around sixteen years of age. They accompany him over to where Mina and Ruby are waiting.

Good idea Nana. Let's have some baths and a nice nap then we will proceed with the evening. We will need to be fresh and well rested tonight for our little dinner."  She waves to the girls. "Good afternoon ladies. We'd like to have baths and naps, if you don't mind helping us get settled in the rooms, we'd appreciate it."  She takes George's arm then follows the girls up to their new room, taking a good look around and she walks through the hotel.

The girls lead them up to a third floor five-room suite. The center room has a sunken floor with a coffee table and pillows in the center. Colorful tapestries and paintings of ships on the Nile adorn the walls. A four-foot high statue of Bast stands near the door. Three of the side rooms are bedrooms, each with plush king sized beds. The other room is an elaborate marble bathroom with one large bathtub and one small bathtub.

George hands each of the girls a few coins and dismisses them. After the doors are closed he turns to Mina and Ruby. "Maybe a late night, I think a nap is definitely a good idea Mina. Though I do think we need to have some idea of what we wish to accomplish and how. I fear I am still rather troubled by my lack of comprehension of what is is we intend to accomplish."

While it is mid-afternoon in Egypt the trio have actually been awake for much longer so settle down in their beds.  The pair of servant girls have departed. Mina agrees that a nap is certainly in order and heads into one of the three bedrooms, closing the wooden door from the inside.  Ruby also agrees a nap is in order. She drags George off into one of the bedroom, quickly strips down and collapses into bed. 

Meanwhile, Fish and Lawrence had followed the trio of Mina, Ruby and George from a discrete distance until they entered the hotel. They then looked around for an entrance other than the front door, seeing a number of doors to the side of the building. A young man wearing a simple white tunic stained with food steped outside from a side door and emptied a bucket of food scraps into the alley, which two stray dogs then poke through.   

Lawrence nudges Fish and says, "Here we go. Let's wait for him to go back in, then wait a minute. I doubt they'll lock this door. Too much trouble for the staff."  "Yes," replies Fish quietly, "Let's each take a hit of Alsoomse's juju and saunter on over there." Benjamin and Lawrence each takes a swig of the Elixir of Comprehension, which temporarily overwhelms them with the various sounds of the city as well as smells from the alley way.

Fish has a keen sense of his surroundings, used as he is to dark alleys and the riff raff that frequent them. He adds one last detail to his disguise, smearing some mud along one incisor and scuffing his lapels. He then spits on Cantrell's coat and follows that up with a handful of dirt rubbed in for effect.  "Lawrence, what say you we go commiserate with them other working stiffs, like that pearl diver over there that just emptied his dish water in the street?"

Fish and Lawrence approach the door. They hear voices inside speaking in Arabic, which their ears hear as Arabic but it is then mentally translated within their head with the comprehension of what is being stated. The two men who are speaking currently talking about when they anticipate the enemy armies to arrive.

Fish reaches inside his vest to extract a small leather pouch with a drawstring, presses it flat, and then proceeds to wrap it neatly inside brown paper. "Cooks need rare spice to prepare fancy meals, right, Lawrence?" he says with a wink. "Good thing we're delivering this 'mastic', huh?" He steps toward the kitchen door, tilting his head to indicate Cantrell should follow.  Lawrence nods and follows Fish. He tests out the elixir by trying to say in Arabic, "Can we speak or just understand? Anyway, delivery men sounds good. Just pretend like we belong and start raising our voices if they get suspicious."

"Suspicion is to be expected, Lawrence," quips Fish with a sly grin, "our objective is fairly simple: gather info, chat with the kitchen crew, pass through and move on. George 'Fancy Pants' may be all that, but we're the ones gatherin' the intel!"  Fish and Lawrence reach the back door just as it opens again, the man having a pail full of soapy dishwater.   Lawrence taps Fish on the shoulder and says, "Here we go. Showtime." He walks up to the man and hopes the potion works as advertised. "Hold the door, my good man. We have a important delivery here."  

The man holds the door and says in response to Lawrence's comment, "Ah yes Sahbib, hurry up with that, Urbek has been waiting for it."  Fish waves the package. Lawrence bows and replies, "Excellent. We'll get it to him right away."   The cook nods towards a side door of the room and says, "Good, you made good time to get it here from Memphis this fast.”   

The cook holds the door as Lawrence and Fish exit into the service corridor saying "Urbek is in the laundry room". Lawrence nods and heads down the hallway. "Let's go, friend. Urbek's waiting." They travel for twenty feet when a plump man in a plain linen tunic and wearing a scruffy beard exits from a hot room filled with freshly folded sheets and towels. He says, "Ah, the messengers from Memphis! Do you have what the Frenchman was looking for?"  

Lawrence says, "Yes, yes. Of course. We have it right here. Now, where is he so we can give it to him in person?"  Urbek hands Lawrence a pile of clean folded towels and pointing to a door says, "He is on the top floor, in the Executive Suite. Take the servants staircase up and if anybody asks say that you are delivering towels."

Fish speaks softly, though his charm is palpable. "Do tell, Urbek, what's really in the parcel? We've traveled all these many nights under shadow and slept too many fitfully hot days in tents with sand fleas molesting our nether NOT to have finally arrived with your package and gain no clue what the freight was! It made sense not knowing for the trip itself: ignorance IS bliss. That ugly red signet ring won us uncontested passage repeatedly, although occasionally a threat, a slap, and/or a palm full of coins helped too. What has the frog acquired?"

Urbek replies, "I don't know anything about a ring. And as far as I know, all that you are bringing is a feather from some sort of very rare bird. The French alchemist needs it for a special elixir he is making." While he is speaking the man hands Fish another pile of clean and folded towels.  Heading up the stairs with the towels, Fish turns to Cantrell and says quietly, "I can't bluff the existence of a feather we don't have! What do we do next? Reconnoiter and then duck out?"

They reach the top floor and are momentarily surprised to see four armed guards outside of the door, all wearing uniforms of the French Foreign Legion. "Who are you?" one of them say?  "Fresh towels!" grins Fish, offering up the linens.  The man removes a key from his belt and unlocks the door, a second soldier holding the door for Fish and Lawrence to enter.

They enter into a large room with chairs and couches. A well stocked bar is along the side wall and several empty wine bottles are in a wooden waste basket beside the bar. Off from this room is a long corridor with four doors on each side of the corridor. Another armed guard in a Foreign Legionnaire uniform is at the end of this corridor and he raises his rifle in their direction.

Feigning deference, Fish asks, "Here on the bar OK, soldier?" while moving to set the towels on the counter. He glances at Cantrell.  The guard yells out in French "Mr. Chevreul, we have company."  One of the doors opens and out walks a well dressed man who looks to be around sixty-five years of age, clean shaven, with white and gray hair in a bit of disarray.  He removes a pair of rubber gloves from his hand and approaches Fish and Lawrence, stating in French "Are you the messengers? Did you find it?"

Fish feigns incomprehension. Bowing, he says, "Sahib, we are here with your linens. Every apology for disturbing you." He glances again at Lawrence and backs up toward the door while continuing to bow.  The Fenchman gestures to a pair of doors on the opposite side of the main living room and replies in Arabic "Put half of them in the master bath and the others in the kitchen." He turns and heads back into the room he came from. Before the door is shut Lawrence and Fish glimpse what appears to be laboratory equipment inside of that room.

Fish and Lawrence see that the kitchen is a large room with a lit woodstove roaring away and a dozen of pots of various sizes containing liquids and thicker fluids boiling atop them, but none of the contents smell or look anything like food. A basket full of damp and soiled towels is near the door, as it appears they were down to the final clean towel. The door to an unoccupied adjacent dining room is propped slightly open.  Lawrence carries half of the towels.  He takes a good look before setting his towels on an empty shelf. He sneaks some sniffs of the bubbling liquids and tries to remember them for later. 

Lawrence gently pushes the dining room door open. The dining table has been pushed alongside the far wall, with all of the chairs removed and along another wall. Fastened to the entire five-by-twelve foot table is an enormous map of Lower Egypt, the area of the Nile Delta, prominently showing where the Nile forks shortly after Cairo with the Rosetta Branch flowing northwest to the Mediterranean Sea near Alexandria and the Damietta Branch flowing northeast to the Mediterranean Sea near Port Said. 

Sitting atop the map in various places are eight piles of playing cards. Each pile has exactly six cards, with at least one card of each of the four suits in each grouping of six. The playing card box is in the table corner, with another six cards inside it.  Lawrence whispers to Fish, "What do you think they have going on here?"  Lawrence describes the scene to Fish. "Huh. What do you make of this? Are they playing for control of different areas of the country? Or is this some sort of ritual?" He notes what areas are covered by each pile.

Atop Zakazig are the Ace and Club of Hearts, the Jacks of Spades and Diamonds, the Eight of Spades and the Two of Clubs.  East of Zakazig atop Tanis are the King of Spades, Nine of Diamonds, Seven and Six of Clubs, and Threes of Spades and Clubs.  Further East at Port Siad are the King of Diamonds, Jack of Clubs, Tens of Hearts and Clubs, Six of Clubs and Five of Spades.  Northwest of Zakazig between there and the Sea at the town of Damanhur are the Ace of Clubs, King of Hearts, Nine of Clubs, Seven of Diamonds, the Four of Spades and Two of Diamonds.  At the Coastal city of Alexandria are the Queen of Spades, Sevens of Clubs and Spades, Six of Clubs, Five of Hearts and Four of Diamonds.  

Not far from Alexandria at the town of Athribis are the King of Spades, Queen and Jack of Hearts, Ten and Nine of Clubs and Three of Diamonds.  To the Southwest at Cairo are the Ace of Diamonds, Queen of Diamonds, Ten of Diamonds, Nine of Spades, Eight of Hearts and Five of Clubs.  The cards remaining in the box are the Five of Diamonds, the Four, Three and Two of Hearts and both Jokers.   A few miles north of Cairo, when the Nile forks at Heliopolis are the Queen of Clubs, Nine of Hearts, Eight of Diamonds, Six of Diamonds, Four of Clubs and Two of Spades.

Lawrences replaces the cards as he found them. He sets down the towels and says to Fish, "We should go. I don't think there's any more information to get here. The others need to know about this."  "Agreed!" replies Fish. He looks around for something small but interesting to palm as they slip out.  He finds an onyx stone of the Egyptian God Anibus.

Fish shares with Lawrence a glimpse of the stone he liberated, tossing it from one palm to the other, arching his eyebrows and pressing smooth lips into a thin lecherous grin. "This stone is freakishly cold! Cantrell, we need to find the others right quick." He squirrels the item away inside a false hem behind his left pant leg. "Lady Wilamina pays me well when I liberate baubles like this one! Besides, don't you wanna see what the hens are wearing tonight? We should choose an ostentatious bouquet for the ladies. There's gotta be some street vendors between here and the hotel. Ooh! And Ruby loves chocolate! I'll get some of that for sure!"

Lawrence pats him on the back. "You should be careful about trying to impress Miss West so hard. She is smitten with Mr. Eastman. However, a bouquet is a capital idea, Fish. I wonder what that stone is used for. James will probably know. Let's go." 

"While that's true, Lawrence, it is kinda fun watching George trip over a slow burn!" replies Fish mischievously. "Miss West is a flirt and curvy too, but I'd never come between the two of them," says Fish lightheartedly. "Besides, her grandmother pays far too well!" he adds with a wink.  Lawrence replies, "Aye. Well then carry on. As long as you enjoy the chase. Like a dog chasing a carriage." He winks.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 52 "The Formal Dinner” (Episode Two, Chapter Twelve - Thursday, September 7, 1882, 3:00 P.M.*

Across town, Alsoomse and Abigail head off in the direction of the Temple to the Egyptian Pantheon. The building turns out to be surprisingly simple in design, consisting of stone blocks three-feet-square with an open oak door in the front. A young Egyptian woman stands by the doorway.

Deciding it wasn't quite the thing to pull out Alsoomse's vial and drink, Abby fell back on her own knowledge. Abigail made a respectful bow to the young woman, then spoke in Egyptian. "Would we be disturbing anyone if we go inside to pay our respects?"  She waited a few moments and getting no response looked at Alsoomse, shrugged, and went on inside.

The woman replies, "You would not be disturbing anyone, the Priest and Priestess have gone out into the desert to pray to Bast at a sacred shrine. Please, come in." She leads them into the building, which has candles on sconces throughout the temple and dozens of cats wandering about.  "They must be concerned about the future of the shrine here, I hope the desert shrine is well hidden," Abby said. "So many cats here, I feel at home."  

The woman replies, "Cats and those who are comfortable with cats are always welcome here. You speak our language well, but from your accent I am assuming it is not your primary tongue. Where do you hail from?"  Abby says, "I've lived many places. All over Europe, here in Egypt with my aunt who married an Egyptian man, across the ocean in the Americas. For now my family is in the southern United States, in the large port city of New Orleans. That is probably the accent you hear, it's a hard one to avoid picking up."

She smiles and says, "That is a far way. My name is Sabah. I was a junior priestess here, basically an acolyte, but in the absence of the senior priest I am actually in charge." While she is speaking a pair of cats rub their heads against Abigail's legs. Sabah says, "Now, how can I be of assistance to you?"

"My name is Abby, Sabah, I'm so pleased to meet you," she answered, then reached down to lightly rub the friendly cats behind their ears. "My companion and I arrived very recently and with the rumors, more than rumors I suppose, of trouble here we aren't sure if we should stay. What really is happening here? We saw the Princess coming in, and you'd not think she was coming to stay with an army on the way."

Sabah replies, "That is Princess Neferka. There are three schools of thought as to why she is here. One is that she and the Egyptian rebel General Ahmed Urabi are secretly lovers and she has come to join his cause in opposition to her family. Another is that she is here in advance of both armies in order to strip the town of all treasure and safely return it to the royal vaults in Cairo. The third is that she is here as a representative of the Royal family to negotiate a truce with Urabi."

Abby asks, "And what's your own opinion about that? What kind of woman is she?"  The Priestess replies, "I have far more than just an opinion, I am an Oracle and have asked my Goddess. She has told me which school of thought is correct, just as she had also given me a vision of you and your companion. She said that we share the same goal, that you are here to protect Bast's temples from destruction."  Abby's eyes widened and she glanced at Alsoomse. "Your Goddess sees truly. I have dedicated my life to preserving the past and preserving what should not be allowed to pass away. The temples of Bast should not be lost to war and violence."

Sabah replies, "And I will do whatever I can to assist you in this endeavor. You asked what kind of woman the Princess is, well she is both pragmatic and an opportunist. She is here for a combination of all three rumors. She plans to empty the city of its wealth in advance of the two armies in the event that negotiations do not work. She then plans to negotiate with her former lover, who leads the Egyptian Rebels. But if negotiations fail she will have also positioned herself to be on the winning side of this conflict regardless of its outcome."

Abby says, "Pragmatic indeed. I don't like it, someone who can come out well no matter what happens is unpredictable. And we don't have an army to protect the temples."  She replies, "We have the Goddess Bast on our side, I take comfort in that."  Abby nodded, then looked a bit embarrassed as she turned to Alsoomse and said in English, "You speak so many languages it never occurred to me you might not speak Egyptian. Do you need me to translate?"

Alsoomse replies, "No need, I am not a fluent speaker of it but know enough of the language to pick up most of the conversation. Let her know where we are staying in the event that she discovers anything else of use or later needs to see us."  Turning back to Sabah she did as Alsoomse asked, then added, "I don't suppose your Goddess had any hints on how to protect the temples?  We do have some companions, but an army we are not. We'll have to use cleverness."  Sabah replies, "Then we will work together towards that task."

Abby replies, "Give me a chance to talk to my companions and find out what they've learned. Once we have a clearer picture of what's going on here we might be able to make some kind of plan to protect the temples. Thank you for your help, Sabah. Not many are so friendly to foreigners."  Abby and Alsoomse left Sabah at the temple and headed back toward the hotel.

After a nice leisurely nap Ruby awakens and begins to dress for the evening's dinner. She chooses a fancy gown, assuming dinner in a place like this will call for it.  "So, I don't think we have any plan but to meet up with the Frenchmen. I can speak some French, Kate taught me, but I don't know if I'll be able to understand all, so I may need the elixir. George should be okay with speaking French since he speaks almost every language imaginable. Nana, you said you think they will recognize you. Is there anything we should or shouldn't say?"

Mina replies, "I've only met a few of them and we are actually not sure which wizards of that group will be there. But one of them will be Jean-Francois Champollion and he will definitely recognize me despite the passage of a half-century."  Ruby says, "I'm sure he will, for you are truly unforgettable my darling grandmother. I guess we should just take it as it comes then. I'm ready when you are!"

Mina is dressed again in the plum colored dress with gold embroidery that she wore the previous week to the ball in Jacksonville. She takes George by one arm, Ruby taking the other, and they exit the suite. Waiting outside the door are both of the servant girls who fall into line behind the women. 

They approach the formal dining room, which has a combination of full height table with wooden chairs on the right side of the room, with the lower tables and pillows on the left. Ali greets them at the door and leads them to the right heading towards a long wooden table with twelve chairs, of which four are vacant. 

Seated at the table is the Princess who arrived simultaneously to the party beside an older Egyptian man in traditional robes. Seated on her other side is an Ogre wearing a brightly colored robe adorned with vast amounts of gold jewelry and gems and a red felt hat also trimmed with gold and gems. The other six chairs have men dressed in the finest formalwear. Three of these men are older, two appear to be middle-aged and the other is young.

Ruby heads towards a seat where the Princess is. "Good evening all. Is this seat taken?" she ask.  The men all rise as Ruby and her companions move over. Ali pulls back the chair and says, "For you dearest woman."   Ruby sits gracefully in the offered seat. One of the older men looks directly across the table at Mina and exclaims, "Mrs. Willamina Hamilton Parker, it is wonderful to see you again." He then gestures towards Ruby and says, "And based upon the resemblance I assume that this is your daughter Alma West Burnham?"

"No, rather it is her daughter, Miss Constance Grace West, my fiancée Monsieur Champollion." replies George seating Mina as Ali seats Ruby.   One of the other older men speaks up, a heavy-set man with curly grey hair and a small obviously-dyed darker mustache.  He says excitedly "Constance West is your fiancée! Then you must be George Eastman! I am honored to make your acquaintance.  My name is Louis Jacques Daguerre and I believe we have much in common." George immediately recognizes the name of the man who invented the first permanent photograph sixty years earlier.

George bows "It is I who am honored Monsieur Daguerre. Indeed I am George Eastman, and I do believe that we have much in common. Now that you know the composition of my party, I believe introductions of your side of the table are in order?"  Daguerre replies, "I wholeheartedly agree." He gestures first to the two older men and says, "Your party apparently knows Mr. Jean-Francois Champollion, the historian and founder of modern Egyptology. And beside him is my good friend Michel Eugene Chevreul, a noted chemist and biologist." 

He next gestures to the youngest man and says, "And this is Jules-Henri Poincare, a mathematician and cartographer, whose maps should be most useful in the current situation." Pointing to the middle-aged men he states "I am pleased to introduce to you a marvelous inventor, Mr. Henri Giffard, who invented the dirigible that you see in the sky above this building. Lastly, we have Mr. Frederic Passy, whose special talents will soon be instrumental."

Ruby says, "What exactly is a dirigible, if I may ask? It looks like a giant balloon but what does it do?"  George says, "Well met all of you. Tell me Monsieur Giffard, how does your dirigible improve upon that of the LaFrance, a most gifted airship.”  Giffard says, "Unlike most balloons, this one has a motor and solid shape, which allows you to travel much faster while being able to also control the direction of travel. I had worked out the design with a German engineer named Von Zeppelin. We recently had a falling out and went our separate ways, with him now developing similar vehicles for the United States military. The one above is the largest prototype built to date by either of us."  

George nods then continues, “And Monsieur Passy, I don't believe I have had the pleasure of reading of your talents and accomplishments. Tell me what has brought you to Egypt in such esteemed company?”  He replies, "Indeed, most of my writings have not been translated into English. I am an economist and have written extensively about free trade. But my true passion is diplomacy, specifically as an intermediary in disputes between nations. This site is soon to be the meeting point of two armies and if successful I hope to prevent any violence from occurring."

George states, "That would be a feat, though I am not sure what resolution you can reach here and not between London and Paris. I offer you my most heartfelt wishes for success, and if I can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to ask."  Passy replies, "Thank you Mr. Eastman.  Negotiation is a mix between offering a 'carrot' and a 'stick'. We have many different bunches of carrots with us, which should, at a minimum, delay one or both of the armies from attacking. And if the carrots fail, there is always the stick." As he says this he gestures to the large and ornately dressed Ogre sitting at the table. 

Champollion states "Yes, may I introduce you to Prince Ottombi of Nubia."  The large man stands and speaks in a rich baritone voice "The Kingdom of Nubia is a rich land that was conquered by the Egyptians back in the days of the Pharaohs. Our mines are where the Egyptian gold originates.  I technically only rule the land south of Egypt, also known as Ethiopia and Sudan, but my influence extends into the Egyptian lands populated by the Nubian people. Between both places I have over ten thousand warriors at my disposal. An alliance with me would therefore be beneficial to either party in this conflict and one for the other party to greatly fear."

"My, we are certainly in prestigious company this evening," Ruby rises and curtsies, nodding her head in respect towards the Ogre. "Pleasure to meet you Your Highness. If I may be so bold, what is your part in the coming activities?"  He replies, "I have sworn to protect Princess Neferka." The Princess interjects "Yes, I plan to meet personally with the rebel leader. Of all members of the Royal Family, I feel that I would have the most success at negotiating a peaceful settlement. However, without some form of protection there would be the risk of my being either killed or taken hostage."

Ruby states, "Of course Your Highness, makes much sense. You should not risk your life without some sort of protection. This may seem a bit forward but... is there anything we can do to help?"  She replies, "Perhaps you can. Do you plan to still be in Zakazik when the rebel army arrives a few days from now?"  Ruby looks to George and Nana. "We can be around if needed," she smiles knowingly.

Princess Nefelra replies, "Excellent, it should be a lively week. Have either of you ever been participants in a war before?"  Ruby laughs. "Not a real war, though I did have what I consider to be a war with the Cowboy Gang back in the Wild West in America. Have any of you ever been involved in a war before?"  The Ogre Prince replies, "Yes, many time." Princess Neferka says, "I was briefly in Alexandria last summer when the British warships began to bombard the city."

"Oh my, that must have been scary." Ruby pauses and sips her wine for a moment. "So, do you have something in mind for us, to help?"  Dagurerre responds to that saying "If she doesn't I do. I believe that Mrs. Parker is acquainted with Colonel Woolsley, the British Commander."  Mina replies, "We have met before in East Asia, but that was a long time ago." 

Daguerre replies, "True, but based upon what your husband previously told my friend Paul Verne, the British Military owes you a big favor."  Mina glances towards George and Ruby stating "Yes, that is true. A long story, the short version is that we got caught up in the Opium War between Britain and China. A United States ship was evacuating all Americans. James and I were then able to persuade the American Naval commander to intervene on behalf of the British, who up until then had never been an Ally. That was when the phrase 'Blood is thicker than water' was first stated."

"There is a large difference between owing a favor to someone and disobeying orders or assuming diplomatic negotiations without proper authority. Why are you so sure it would work." asks George.  Mina replies, "I'm not, but you of all people should know how persuasive the women in our family can be."  Ruby snickers at Mina's comment.  "So, you want Nana to speak to this Colonel Woolsley and ask for what, exactly?"  Champollion replies, "Not destroying the ruins primarily."

A formal dinner follows comprised of roast lamb, a seasoned rice dish and some candied figs and dates. Following the meal, George, Mina and Ruby make their way back to their rooms in this inn and take a short nap. Under the cover of darkness they then make their way out the window and down a rope ladder to the alley. They then head across town to the other inn to meet up with the others.   By the time they reach the inn both of the other teams have returned. 

Ruby exclaims, "So now that we're all together let's go over what we have found. For our part, we've been asked to approach the British government and ask them not to ruin the ruins. I guess they owe Nana a favor. Anyone else find anything?"  The group each listen while the others describe what they discovered. 

When Mina hears about the cards she states that she knows what that is about, that since there are 52 weekly wizards, one for each week of the year, they conveniently use Playing Cards as a member designation code.  Each suite of cards represents a different scholarly discipline, Hearts for Painters and Sculptors, Diamonds for Performers and Politicians, Clubs for Scientists and Mathematicians, and Spades for Inventors and Explorers. Ranking within each suite is based upon the person's seniority and importance, Ace, King, Queen, all the way down to Two.

Ruby comments, "So the cards are explaining... what? Where their army of wizards are positioned around here? What does it mean?"  Abby states, "Probably. It does makes sense. Not obvious to anyone who doesn't know the code. That many wizards are going to be hard to deal with. We're going to have to out-think them. We at least have one ally at Bast's temple. Sabah said she had a vision of Alsoomse and I from the goddess herself, but I'm not sure how much we want to count on a deity's help."  

"Oh, I've found they can be quite helpful," Ruby grins, gazing over at George. "At least Aphrodite is, for me. What did Sabah say her vision was?"  Abby replies, "Just that she saw Alsoomse and I coming to the temple, and that we would be there to help protect it and Bast’s other temples in the area. She wasn't wrong."  Lawrence taps his chin. "That means that the rest of us aren't there. We'll have to pick a town where a group of wizards are. The closest place is as good as any."

Alsoomse says, "Perhaps, but I'm thinking of taking a side trip to Heliopolis to see what that group is doing. It's a community north of Cairo that has always had major religious significance for the Egyptians, where their main priest college is situated." Hardin says, "Not alone you're not." Alsoomse replies, "Fine, you can come with me. We'll head out on the train in the morning."

Mina points out "What is unprecedented is that four-dozen of those French wizards are here in Egypt! According to James they have always congregated in and around Paris, not Cairo."

Abby states, "Which means that whatever they're here for, it's going to be hard to get in their way if it comes to it."   Mina replies, "Perhaps. But whatever they are doing appears to be elaborate, with eight teams of six acting simultaneously. One problem with elaborate plans is that they become easy to unravel, especially if they are taking place in a war zone."  Lawrence nods. "All it takes is one broken spoke to stop a wagon. The trick will be to figure out which group will be easiest to sabotage."  

Fish retrieves the fetish from his pants leg and sets it in front of Mina. "I liberated that from the Frenchman's suite!" He grins.   Mina, George and Ruby head back to the fancier hotel while the other five remain at the initial lodgings. An uneventful night follows.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 53 "Old Boyfriends ” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirteen - Friday, September 8, 1882, 5:45 A.M.*

Shortly before dawn, John and Alsoomse depart for the train depot to take the first train to Cairo. The station is rather crowded as a number of the city's people are seeking to depart the city in advance of the approaching armies.  

George is awakened by the sound of people shouting. He heads to the window and notices people in the street pointing upward and then a great shadow passes by. Looking up, he sees the French balloon is departing to the east.

George, Ruby and Mina enjoy a leisurely breakfast at the hotel, where they notice the Frenchmen Champollion and Passey still in the company of the Egyptian Princess and Ogre Prince. They overhear that the four of them will be touring Champollion's dig site that morning. Further inquiries reveal that the Frenchmen Daguere, Giffard and Poincare all departed on the balloon and are not expected back until evening. The remaining Frenchman, the alchemist Chevreal, remains upstairs in their suite. Mina heads over to the other hotel to pass this information onto the other three party members.

"Excuse me," Ruby says politely, "Mind my rudeness but did I hear you all say you are going to see some sights today? My fiancé and I would just loooveeee to tag along, if that is alright with you."  Champollion replies, "Why certainly Miss West, I showed them to your Grandmother once before. We will set off in about an hour, you had best dress for the out-of-doors."  Ruby replies, "I will certainly do that. Anything else I need to know or should be prepared for?"  Champollion replies, "Not at all, I am delighted to have the company of another beautiful woman."

An hour later a convoy of four carriages arrive out front. One is the fancy one that the Princess arrived in the city the previous day. Another clearly belongs to the Ogre Prince, as it is twice the size of a regular carriage and pulled by a team of six elephants. The remaining two are a heavily-loaded wagon of archeological supplies and a covered carriage not unlike a Concord Coach, but with French designs and pulled by a team what look to be white Arabian horses except that each has a small four-inch long horn on the center of its Forehead. 

The Prince and Princess, with a pair of personal servants, each head in the direction of their own conveyances. The French diplomat joins the Ogre Prince while Champollian heads towards the Coach beckoning for Ruby and George to join him. The Princess exclaims, "Oh, you men ride it that, I want Ruby with me, I haven't had a chance for 'girl talk' in ages."

Ruby gives a slight curtsy, "Of course your Highness, whatever you wish." She gives George a kiss on the cheek then waits until the Princess gets in her carriage until she follows behind her.  "I do like girl talk, I am sure that even with our different backgrounds we still have some things in common. Men, for example. They always give us things to gossip about," she laughs.

"And you can help me plan my wedding" the Princess states.  "Wedding! How exciting! Who is the lucky man?" Ruby smiles.  She replies, "An old friend, he just doesn't know yet. The Frenchmen are trying to arrange a marriage between myself and General Ahmed Urabi, the leader of the Egyptian Rebels. Those French are such romantics."

The smile fades a bit from Ruby's face. "And are you... happy... about this plan Princess? I mean, marrying for anything but love..."  She replies "But I do love him, or rather, I did. But Father would never approve of my marrying one of his soldiers. His plan is to marry me and my sisters to either Princes of adjacent kingdoms or as to the sons of wealthy sheiks."  Ruby asks, "What do you mean you did love him? I'm not entirely sure what you are trying to tell me."  She replies, "I haven't seen him in two years. What if his feelings towards me have changed. Back then he was a loyal follower of my father. For the past year he has led a revolution against my father. How can he be the same man?"

"Ohhhhh, I see." Ruby is quiet but her hand finds its way to the Princesses arm, where she gives her a reassuring squeeze.  "He may be a different man, this is true. But even if he is, that doesn't mean you are not still the woman in his heart. Love is hard to kill, Princess, if it is true. But... will you be able to live with this union knowing you are between the two men in your life?"  The Princess replies, "If it will bring peace to Egypt I will be very much able to live with this decision. And please, call me Neferka, Princess is far too formal."

Ruby smiles, "Very well, Neferka. So I suppose the first thing we should do is try to find and reunite you with your future husband, no?"  She replies, "The Frenchmen are attempting to do that today. When their balloon returns to Zakazik tonight General Orabi should be on it."  Ruby asks, "And the Frenchmen want this union... why? Because they think it will stop the fighting?"

She replies, "That is what they say. And it will be financially advantageous for them, as they will be holding my dowry for the immediate future. The dowry must be given to my intended to make the marriage contract valid, but I refuse to give him my father's money for him to then use it to finance a war against my father. So the Frenchmen will be acting as trustees for the money, holding it for Ahmed until a firm peace is established. In the meanwhile they will be able to invest the funds and also earn a trustees fee."

"I see. You must have a very nice dowry," Ruby smiles. "Okay, so we're planning a wedding. Should we wait until tomorrow when we see the General?  The Princess says, "Of course not, one can never do too much wedding planning." As they are heading out she opens up a drawer beneath her coach seat, and a padded drawer slides out. Inside the drawer are silver goblets with intricate designs and four bottles. The Princess takes a goblet and bottle of amber-colored liquid and says "Would you care for a beverage? I can offer you water, wine, cognac or Scotch whiskey."

"Amazing! I could get used to this. Sure, I'll take a... whatever you're having, actually." Ruby's face brightens. "So what were you thinking for your wedding? Where would you like to have it? Is this going to be a big affair, or, in the face of all that is going on, something smaller? Have you given thought to who you will invite? I mean, obviously your future husband will be there but what about your father?"

She replies, "There isn't time for anything fancy. My family is under siege in Cairo and I am here, and Father would never approve of this match. If there is to be a wedding, and a subsequent peace, it would have to take place within the next few days. The location would therefore have to be the King's Suite at the Zakazik Grand Hotel, which is where I am currently residing."  Ruby states, "I am quite happy to help you in whatever way I can, though I admit, I am unsure why you want me to help. I'm not even very good at planning my own wedding!"

Neferka says, "We will need to decorate and I'll need a dress. You will too if you're in the wedding. Money really isn't an object, although we will only be able to shop in Zakazik. And when will you be getting married? We can plan that too."  "Me? In your wedding?" Ruby says with surprise in her voice. "I'm sure we can find something perfect for you and your big day. As for me, I wasn't planning to get married for another few months, December or January even. I've been somewhat dragging my feet I suppose."  Neferka states, "Well, there's nothing like a wedding to put you in the mood for one." 

Ruby cocked a grin. "I suppose my fiancé would be happy to hurry things along. We shall see...," She let her mind drift for just a moment, to an exotic wedding in a far off land.
"Ahem, well, so tomorrow we shall see your intended and from there start the serious planning?" Ruby pauses. "When we return to the city we can look into the shops and things. The current situation does put a certain damper on the festivities."

The Princess replies, "Yes and no, if we were in Cairo my parents would be making all the decisions. Since I am by myself here I can do things the way I want."  Ruby asks, "So tell me, what exactly do you want? How do you envision this, YOUR wedding?"  Neferka says, "Music, music and more music. Lots of singers, lots of instruments...and colors, bright colors all around. Colorful clothes, colorful wall decorations.....and food, lots of great food. Roast lamb, marinated chicken, goat stew....and sweets, candied fruits, candied nuts, and chocolate! Have you ever had chocolate?" 

Ruby can't hide her grin. "Why yes, I have had chocolate. It's simply divine, isn't it? It's one of my favorite things in the world! Sounds like a fun event and when we get back from our expedition today we can work on making all this happen for you. It sounds truly wonderful." Ruby reaches over and squeezes the Princess's arm. "How exciting this all is! And you must be nervous for tomorrow, to see your intended."  She replies, "Very...as I said before, I fear that he will have changed.”   Ruby says, "We can only wait and see. However, in our short time together, I can tell you are an amazing woman and any man would be crazy to not see that!"

While this conversation has been going on the procession of wagons has made its way out of the city and covered most of the two miles distance to the dig site. They approach from the northwest towards the makeshift camp that Ruby and her associates had infiltrated a day-and-a-half earlier.

Meanwhile, once the carriages with Ruby and George had departed, Mina left the fancy hotel, heading over to where the others were. She tells Lawrence and Fish "All but one of the Frenchmen are gone for the day. The only one left is the alchemist, and he already believes that both of you are workers at the hotel."  Lawrence cracks his knuckles. "Then we'd better strike while the iron's hot. People have a way of ignoring servants. Maybe we'll get lucky again."

Lawrence and Fish arrive at the hotel. They go in through the back door again. Lawrence says to Fish, "Let's hijack the next room service delivery for the Frenchmen's room. If we show up with more towels, they'll be suspicious."   "Good thinking, Lar'!" says Fish, nodding, "I must say, you look quite fetching in a fez," he adds with a smirk, whilst smoothing out the lapel of his own vest. They stroll past the kitchen and nab a tea trolley, looking the part.

Mina heads off with Abby to the Egyptian church to meet with Sabah. Before departing she gives Fish and Lawrence the key to her room at the Zakazik Grand Hotel so that they will have a place to work out of during their investigations.  

Mina and Abby arrive and an acolyte of the church says, "Priestess Sabah is expecting you. Please follow me." They enter a wooden side door in the next room and descend a stone staircase to a different part of the temple than Abby had been in the day before. They approach an open door to a lit room, entering to see Sabah and a man dressed in robes standing with his back towards them, examining a map and pile of photographs atop a stone table. The acolyte shuts the door behind as she leaves.

Sabah looks up with a smile and says, "Abigail, it is good to see you again. We have much to discuss. I believe that you already know my companion." The man turns and Abby does all she can to do catch her breath. Standing before her is Callum James Stuart, son of Sir Randolph Henry Stuart and nephew of Alan Plantagenet Stuart and Lady Arabella Arthur Stuart, the current Lord and Lady of Galloway. The young Scotsman is related to the famous House of Stuart, from which five monarchs ruled Great Britain from 1567 until 1707, when the ruler ship then passed to the House of Hanover. 

To say that Abigail knew him well would be an understatement. She and 'Cal' had a brief but heated love affair while both were working as archaeology graduate students at the Pitt Rivers estate in England. The romance ended after Sir Randolph Stuart got wind of the fact that his son was spending time with 'an American' after which the University that Callum was affiliated with reassigned him to work with another of England's archaeologists. When last she heard he was still with Sir William Flinders Petrie, a Professor of Egyptology and Department Chair at University College in London. 

A wide grin split Abby's face. "Cal!" she exclaimed and rushed across the room to crush him in a friendly hug. She just as quickly stepped back to look at him from arm's length, keeping light hold of his forearm. "I didn't expect to see you again for years, if ever. What in seven hells are you doing here?"

The muscular Scot returns the embrace, hoisting Abby into the air and spinning her around. A long passionate kiss follows. When he eventually breaks apart he says, "Abby, it is wonderful to see you, although I do fear for your safety. As for what I am doing here, it is a long story. The short version is that Doctor Petrie and my fellow archaeologists have been taken prisoner by the French. I hope to free them before they are executed by the Egyptian rebels for being British spies."

"It's good to see you, too," she said, and paused to catch her breath. "I'm not alone here, there's no reason to worry about me. I can't imagine they'd be interested in a nameless girl from New Orleans, anyway.   But what is this about the French? Why would Frenchmen turn over archeologists to the Rebel army?" 

He replies excitedly "The French are working with the Rebels to defeat the British. The French uncovered evidence that a British spy was working at our archaeology dig in Tanis, passing information on the military to help with the most recent advance. They used that as justification to capture our team. I would have been caught myself if not for that spell your friend taught me, to make myself invisible."   "But when you say "The French" you don't mean the entire nation backed by the government? Seems unlikely."  He replies, "The Official French government is in chaos, ruled by a Committee of factions who can't agree on anything. The Frenchmen here in Egypt are a cohesive group with their own agenda. They have French Foreign Legion troops at their command but the leaders appear to be civilians."

Abby paused then turned to Sabah. "My apologies," she said, blushing. "As you knew, Cal and I are, ahem, acquainted. Priestess, Callum, let me introduce you to Mrs. Willamina Parker, a member of the group I'm working with."  Mrs. Parker steps forward and says, "I am pleased to make your acquaintance. I consider any friend of Abigail is a friend of mine."
He replies, "Thank you Ma'am, but as I said to Abby, this is not a safe place to be. I would 
urge the both of you to take the next train to Cairo while you are still able."

Abby replies, "That's not going to happen, Cal, so you might as well save your breath. We have our own reasons for being here, one that happens to coincide with Sabah's need to protect Bast's temples. But I do believe Mrs. Parker has met the Frenchmen you're talking about.” He replies, "No, the ones holding my friends are back in Tanis. The group here are their allies. They are searching in the ruins of three ancient cities, Tanis, Bubastis, and Abshek. Abshek is in what was Upper Egypt, 800 miles south, now the Kingdom of Nubia and where Ramses II had built his great temple"  

Abby asks, “How is it you sought out the Priestess for help? And how can we help? What were you planning?"  He replies, "She had helped me before with research and I wanted to warn her of the Frenchmen. But they arrived first, using that massive balloon of theirs. I was hoping that she could put me in touch with some trusted men to help facilitate a rescue of my colleagues."

Abby says, "Mrs. Parker, it sounds like it would be in our group's interests to get these people away from the Frenchmen, but of course it's not my decision to make.” Mina replies, "No, it is our decision. But kidnapping innocent archaeologists does not sound like something honorable people would do."  "If it's our decision, my vote is to help Cal get his colleagues back," Abby said to Mina with a smile.  Callum Stuart replies, "And I appreciate that, more than you could imagine. I thought myself now alone. I considered seeking out the British Army's General Woolsley for assistance but discovered that a French team is with them as well."

Abby asks, “Sabah, do you feel our purpose and Cal's are really one? These things can't be unconnected."  She replies, "I do not know which faction best supports our purpose. My only goal is to keep the Temple of the Cat Goddess intact. I do not trust the Frenchman Champollion, he has already looted the great statue of Bast.  To Sabah she said, "I haven't met him, but I don't trust him either. He sounds more like a treasure hunter. We're anxious to protect Bast's temples as well, which is why we came, of course."  

Sabah replies, "A treasure hunter he is. All of the Bubastis treasures that he found were shipped off to Paris. He claimed that he was preserving them from looters. How is he any better? A thief is still a thief no matter how fancy one might dress and speak."  Abby says, 
"It's arrogance. He thinks so little of the people of the cultures he loots that he thinks he should save their treasures from them. After all, you weren't actually doing anything with them.  So what did we interrupt? Were you concocting a plan?"

He replies, "Sabah was going to contact some of her cousins to assist me and I was seeing who I could purchase a dozen camels from."  Abby states, "Please tell me you had a subtler plan than just riding up to some camp and barging in to take your friends back. Do we know where they're being held?"  He says, "They are being held at a compound near the Tanis runes. I have a plan using a box of various magical Elixirs to facilitate the escape. But I need the men standing by with the camels in case something goes wrong and we have to try for a quick escape."

Abby says, "So what is the plan and how are we getting there? Or are we in time to help you plan?"  Cal says, "I was planning to get there by camel. It is the only safe way, given the daily flights overhead of that balloon. Robed men on camels are accepted as just being locals so ignored. And I welcome your assistance, provided that you do not put yourself at risk."  Abby states, "Whether or not I put myself at risk is my choice. Some members of our group are with the French today, and some others are investigating what they're up to. You should wait at least until tomorrow to start out, after we let you know what we find out. Today I can help you get everything you need together.” He replies, "I was planning to leave tonight once the sun begins to set. Tanis will take fourteen hours to reach by camel."

Abby says, “Mrs. Parker, I don't plan on abandoning our group, but I want to go with Cal, too. I think it's worth it to actually send some of our group along. Cal's colleagues might be learning a lot where they are."  Mina replies, "I concur. Why don’t you stay here and continue to work with him. I will return to the Zakazik Grant Hotel and see if I can be of any assistance to Benjamin and Lawrence."  Abby replies, "Not a problem. I'll meet you back at the hotel with enough time before sunset to decide who should go and get back here to the temple."  As they said the parting courtesies Abby slipped her hand into Cal's. A few moments later Mina left for the hotel.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 54 "The Spy” (Episode Two, Chapter Fourteen - Friday, September 8, 1882, 9:30 A.M.*

Abby was now alone with Cal and Sabah.  She asks, "Tell me about these elixirs, Cal. How are they going to help us sneak into, then back out of, the Frenchman's camp?" He heads over to a backpack sitting against the side wall and unties the sleeping bag/bedroll fastened on the bottom. He unrolls the bag, revealing a metal box in the center, six-by-ten-inches and two inches thick. He then removes a keychain from a belt pouch and unlocks three separate locks on the box. Opening it, inside are ten metal vials with different colored rubber stoppers. Three are red, two blue, two yellow, one green, one brown and one purple. "These will do the trick," he replies.

Abby says, "Cal, this is a treasure... no wonder you have it under lock and key. Several locks and keys. But what are they?"  He replies, "Magical Elixirs. I have a colleague who is an alchemist, specializing in elixirs of a transformational nature. I am sorry that they were hidden in our base came and not with me when the French attacked, otherwise we all could have escaped. Retrieving them was not easy, as the French Foreign Legion soldiers were ransacking our camp when I got them. I barely escaped.

The yellow pair is the most obvious ones to free two of my five colleagues, they are Elixirs of Insubstantiation. Essentially, they temporarily transform the human body into a gaseous state. That will free them from the prison, but will unfortunately also leave them at the mercy of the winds, another reason for my wanting the camels in order to keep up with their clouds until they reform.

The green is an Elixir of Animal Transformation. It allows the person consuming it to change into the form of any animal. Using that one is tricky, as the person adopts not only the form but the instincts and part of the animal's thought processes. For that reason I was planning to tell my colleague to transform into some from of monkey, to get through the prison bars but still be a humanoid mammal. 

The blue pair is Elixirs of Human Transformation. After drinking that a person can assume the physical form of another person. Those would not get any of them out of prison bars themselves but they might be able to change and blend in with the Egyptian workers who were also taken captive. That would at least save them from execution in the short term.

The brown one is an Elixir of Arachnid Movement. It allows the person who consumes it climb like a spider. It would not get anyone through the prison bars, but I am guessing the execution site might be a walled enclosure that could be climbed away from. That would however also require a simultaneous distraction; otherwise the firing squad would simply shoot him or her down from the wall.

The purple is an Elixir of Flight, which would enable the person drinking it to glide like a bird across the skies. A full vial would allow up to three hours of flight, but this one is currently half empty, as that is what I used to get here quickly from Tanis.

Lastly are the red trio, which I quite frankly don't see how would be of any immediate use in a rescue. They are Elixirs of Breath Substitution. Drinking it allows the person to go for hours without needing air. I brought those on this journey thinking I might need them while investigating Egyptian crypts. They also quite useful in countering poison gasses."

Abby replies, "So getting your friends out shouldn't be too big a problem with these, as long as we can get in. That's going to be the challenge. One of the people I'm with could sneak into the camp easily, I suspect. We're going to have to find out where they are in the camp, get in, and get out without getting caught ourselves. That's going to be the trick."  He replies, "I left an observer back there to keep an eye on the situation, a young Scottish boy who was working at our camp as an intern. He's rather clever and should be able to avoid capture until I return. He may have some ideas on getting in and out."

"In other words, we're not really going to be able to do much planning from here and we might as well discuss something else?" Abby asked with a smile.  A surprised look comes over his face.  "Well, as I seem to have stunned you into silence," Abby said and turned to Sabah. "Cousins of yours were mentioned? How many do you think there would be to help us?" She replies, "Three or four I will go ask them." He hands her a belt pouch that from the sound contains several coins. She gathers up her traveling cloak and departs.

One they are finally alone Callum pulls Abby over towards him for another embrace and passionate kiss.  When Cal finally pulled back, Abby smiled and said, "From your hello, I guess you haven't forgotten me." He replies, "How could I forget. Your presence was the only tolerable aspect of that internship at the Pitt Rivers estate. The regimental aspects of the way Pitt Rivers made us examine everything in painstaking detail was enough to drive me crazy. And his notion of sifting every ounce of dirt, well, I have no patience for that sort of thing. But as long as you were there I had a ray of sunlight to what would have otherwise been a prison sentence for me."

She says, "You know we're always going to disagree about Pitt Rivers methods. If you want to know about the lives of everyday people then that is what you have to do. No one tried to preserve anything from the "unimportant" people, so you have to look much harder.”  He replies, "Yes, I know. You're a dedicated archaeologist. I am far more concerned about the everyday lives of people today than those who lived thousands of years ago."

“Anyway, I'm sure I was glad to be of service," she said with a sour note in her voice. He laughs, "Please don't take that tone, maybe I phrased that wrong. What I meant to say was that I cherished every moment that we were together and that all of my memories of the Pitt Rivers estate pale in comparison to my memories of you."

"That phrasing was much better," she smiled. "I suppose I'm a little sensitive. Considering what we suspected about why you were reassigned... We never made any plans together, so I suppose I thought you really might have forgotten some of... well," she stammered to a stop. "There hasn't been anyone else? We thought we may not meet again, after all."

He laughs and says, "Well, my father did arrange a number of social functions for me to attend, with a variety of female escorts who met with his approval, but none held any interest for me. And for the last year I have been way too busy for romantic entanglements. I have been here in Egypt for the last half-year and the only woman archaeologist on our team is engaged to the curator of the Tanis dig site.  There’s also a middle-aged spinster who is tutoring the young Scottish intern, but she has not caught my eye either."

Abby says, "After I finished my degree I went home for a while and saw my mother. Since Dad passed she gets lonely sometimes, I think. I had a lot of fun, but I didn't meet anyone I took seriously. Anyway, I was just getting ready to leave when Dr. Crane contacted me to come work with Mrs. Parker and her people. I had thought he might be interested... but I think he needed to work up his courage. He's gone now, though."  Callum laughs "Ah yes, my distinguished Caribbean rival. I think it is safe to say that he was always interested. Poor guy, tall, well-educated but painfully shy. I guess his loss is my gain."

"I was a bit blinded to other possibilities at the time," Abby laughed.  "Your gain, hmm? Does that mean I'm going to see you again past, say, tomorrow when we get your colleagues out?"  Callum replies, "I do not see any reason why not. My planned career seems to now be at an end so my future is an open book. There is no reason why you can't be a significant part of it."  "I have three questions for you then.  First, will it give your family fits? Second, do you care?" she said with a laugh, "And finally, why do you think your career has ended? These accusations of being spies wouldn't do that. Is there something else I don't know about?"

He replies, "I don't care what my family thinks." He pauses and hesitates before continuing. "Abby, the answer to the other two questions are interrelated. About the accusations, I'm afraid they will hold up because they are true. British military intelligence did have an espionage agent posing as an archaeologist. They....the French have evidence of this and the spy's identity....Callum Stuart."

"Cal! What... I...," she stopped and took a deep breath. "Why? How long?"   He says, "I was recruited by a British intelligence agent named Bond...Campion Bond. He heads up his own branch of the British intelligence service. He recognizes wizard magic as being useful tools rather than things to shunned and banished and seeks out those who feel the same. He found out that I had wizarding experience and convinced me to help him "For the Gods and the Country". 

Bond did express doubts as to my suitability for the profession of international spy. He said I was too flamboyant and far too preoccupied with the opposite gender, that no Bond would ever act that way.   He had me learning Archaeology from Pitt Rivers and then from Petrie as a cover story, to give me access to various places in the world. But that is over now, my cover is blown. And the other five REAL archaeologists will be executed because of my involvement unless I rescue them."

She says, "So the whole time we were together you were a spy? And the reason you left, it wasn't your family? It was... your job? Gods, I don't... You were too distracted by women, or me?"  He says, "No, the whole time we were together I was learning about Archeology. I had been recruited for the intelligence service but needed to learn other skills before I could be sent into the field. And it was my Father who got me reassigned, because of my involvement with you. I recall his exact words 'How could you sully yourself with a Colonist?' The arrogance of that man! And you were also the woman Bond was referencing who had distracted me."

"I'm sorry, I'm just... beyond shocked." Abby stepped back to him and took his hands, as well as a couple deep breaths. "And I'm frightened for you."  Abby paused, then chuckled half-heartedly. "I guess I'm alright with being a distracting colonist, even though I am half-English. I guess now we get those archeologists out and get you away from those Frenchmen.  Oh Cal, how did you get yourself in such a mess?" she asked finally, then kissed him tenderly. "You never did quite fit on the digs, I just always thought it was a bit of that upper-class upbringing coming out."

He says, "I apparently got into this current mess by being careless. I don't know how the French managed to penetrate my cover, but I'm sure it was something I did wrong. Bond's right, I'm probably not cautious enough for the international spy business. But that is all now over with regardless. My main concern now is rescuing those other five."

She says, "And we're going to help you with that. Don't worry, we're going to do everything we can to get them out safely. We may have to tell Mrs. Parker about this though. The other should know that French are looking for you, specifically. This group of Frenchmen happens to be an elite group of wizards, one the Mrs. Parker has come up against before. There's little doubt they used magic to discover you in some way. Likely they were looking into anyone British in the area."

He replies, "Yes, the 'Weekly Wizards' group. I was briefed about them. There appear to be at least two-dozen of them operating in Egypt right now. That is highly unusual, they normally stick close to Paris and seldom leave France other than in groups of no more four. Abby says, "That's one of the reasons we're here, to find out what they're up to. Mrs. Parker's granddaughter and her fiancé are working on that right now." 

Abby slid closer to Cal and pulled his arm around her. "Sabah will be back soon, and then we'll have to get ready for our trip. We should take advantage of what time we have."  Not needing to be told twice, he locks his arms around her waist and their mouths touch.  "We were always good at this," she managed to breathe after a few minutes. "There have been days when I really hated your father."   He says, "Every day of my life fits that category, but right now I'd rather focus on you than him. And I estimate that Sabah will be gone for at least a half-hour, possibly longer."

"Are you suggesting what I think you're suggesting?" she asked even as his hands answered the question. "We don't have a whole lot of privacy here."  "Life is all about risks," he replies.  A wide grin split Abby's face. "I did say I was willing to put myself at risk didn't I?" she teased, then proceeded to do just that.

Meanwhile, Fish and Lawrence keep the room staked out for about 90-minutes until they see a hotel worker arriving. He is pushing a cart that has on it's tablecloth a tea-service, tea pot, plate of pastries and three folded-up newspapers. 

Before rolling the tea service into the alchemist's suite, Fish advises Cantrell, "Let's pour from opposite sides of the cart; that should give us a view of the entire room. We can make a visual inventory of everything we see, without actually looking as though we're casing the joint (which we are!). Take note if anything might be hidden beneath a cloth or behind a curtain." The two men swallow another dose of the 'potion of comprehension' and step into the outer room of the suite. "Use your sense of smell too!" whispers Fish, tapping his nose. "This guy likes his 'cocktails'!"

They make their way into the room with the cart. Fish and Lawrence notice the newspapers, one is today's Cairo paper and is in Arabic, the other two are the prior day's papers, the Paris Express and the London Times. "Who is it" a voice yells out from one of the side rooms, which they saw the previous day was the laboratory.

Fish approaches the room from which they heard the call, but remains outside. He peers inside, taking a quick but deliberate look at what he can see there. He then lowers his gaze and responds, "Hot tea, sahib. And baklava."  Fish sees the man is actively working on two different concoctions, both boiling away. One a deep green and the other a thick creamy-yellow mixture." The alchemist comments in French to himself (and clearly assumes they do not understand him), "A watched pot never boils, ah well, hot tea would certainly help to keep me awake. Seven is far too early to get up in the morning."

Lawrence says, "We'll pour the tea for you, yes? And we have the latest papers here, sahib." He ruffles them to draw the alchemist's attention as he and Fish scan the rooms. "You are working on an important project, yes?"  "Oui, yes, very important. I am trying to help save your city from destruction by the British." He picks up a plate of pastries and his cup of tea, and says, "Leave the cart, I may want more later." He then returns to the laboratory and shutting the door behind him, essentially leaving Fish and Lawrence with access to the remainder of the suite.  A few minutes pass and they realize the Frenchman is not immediately returning.

"Lawrence!" Fish whispers, "roll the cart in front of the lab door. We need to search this place. We need to do it quickly and we need to do it quietly." He glances about, scoping out whatever looks like the two most promising places for them to begin. He nods toward the spot nearest the lab door, and then scrambles toward the other.

A locked chest is found and opened, finding that is it filled with wine and cognac of vintages 20 to 60 years in age. In another room a dagger is found that is very lightweight and appears to give off a slight golden glow.  Fish is sorely tempted to...yoink!...but as he knows that he might need to reconnoiter the suite again under guise as a hotel servant, he decides against the theft. Surely they'd miss that pretty pointy-pointy!

Back in the room with the map of Egypt they see that some of the piles of cards have been moved since the day before, the group of six that was on Alexandria now being approximately 200 miles further south in Memphis. Two other piles of cards, one east of Zakazik and another west of Zakazik have each moved approximately 25 miles closer to the city since yesterday. Next to each of these two piles is a piece of paper with markings of the same six cards followed by words written in French.  Fish jots down the pips & suits of each card, noting where on the map they've been placed. He intends to pass this intel to Lady Wilamina.

Fish whispers to Lawrence to join him at the map. The older man drops what he's doing and slips over. He looks over the notes and slowly translates in his head. "OK. I have it. Let's give the rest of the place a once-over and we can go."  One list reads:

General Woolsley
K-Spades: Guizot - Diplomatic Leader
9-Diamonds: Dumas - Chronicler
7-Hearts: Cezanne - Cartographer
6-Hearts: Manet - Diplomat
3-Clubs: Chamberlain - Physician
3-Spades: Lupin - Surveillance

The other reads:

General Orabi
A-Spades: Gouraud - Diplomatic Leader
K-Hearts: Meissonier - Surveillance
9-Clubs: Pasteur - Physician
7-Diamonds: Taine - Diplomat
4-Spades: Savorgnan de Brazza - Cartographer
2-Diamonds: Verne - Chronicler


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 55 "Dinner with the General” (Episode Two, Chapter Fifteen - Friday, September 8, 1882, 10:00 A.M.*

As they pull up to the area Ruby had already scoped out a surprised look crosses her face. "Will you look at this, how exciting! This certainly isn't like the desert back home." She hops out of the carriage and helps the Princess down herself. "I hope I won't make a fool of myself, I'm not very good with my history to know exactly what has been going on here."

For the next few hours Champollion leads the group room-by-room through the ruins, explaining in detail every object that they found and what each chamber and item was used for by the Egyptian priests of old. He makes many comments to justify his having shipped all of the objects found back to museums in France during the last half-century. 

George pays close attention and takes page after page of notes in his notebooks. By noontime Ruby is bored stiff. Both Ruby and George become slightly nervous when he now leads them in the vicinity of the secret door to the other part of the chamber that they had recently discovered.

“There sure are a lot of rooms in this place," Ruby comments dully. "I don't want to be a party pooper but the Princess and I have some business back in the city when we are done." Ruby pauses. "Are we almost done?" she asks hopefully.  Champollion says, "The tour? I guess so. Our lunch should be ready by now."

He leads them back to the entrance chamber. Much to Ruby's surprise there are several tables with fine linen tablecloths, silverware, crystal goblets, wine buckets with chilled wine, and silver coverings atop the plates.  Ruby exclaims, "Isn't this fancy! Just how did you arrange all this?" 

The Frenchman diplomat Passy gestures to a quartet of servants standing in the corner and says, "They were told to have it prepared promptly at noon." Passy and Champolion both sit with the Ogre Prince and his half-ogre advisor while the Princess insists that George and Ruby join her at the other table. The platters are lifted up to reveal a meal of lightly-roasted medallions of veal prepared in a wine sauce over a thin bed of cheesy-rice.

Back at the temple, it is closer to two hours when Sabah returns, by which time Callum and Abigail have completed their private time together. She informs them that at sunset three of her cousins will meet Callum near the east gate with a dozen camels and supplies.  

Abby states, "Thank you, Sabah. You've been a greater friend than I could have imagined, all in the course of one day.  Now that we're as settled as we can be with Cal's business, what about ours? Champollion is camped out at one of Bast's temples, and there look to be battles happening nearby. I'm wondering if we need to work toward preventing the fighting altogether."

Sabah says, "Bast would have brought both you and Mr. Stuart here, so these events must be interrelated. Helping him should therefore help accomplish all of the goals. His goal appears to be the most time sensitive, so that is where we will begin."  Abby replies, “I won't argue with you. My experience with gods and goddesses is... remote, I suppose. Do you have any more need for us here? We, or at least I, should go meet Mrs. Parker and see who she might want to send along with us."  She replies, "We are done here. I will meet you at the South gate at sunset."

By 3:00 PM all three groups have managed to finish up their morning and early afternoon activities and reconvene at the first hotel. They sit down for light refreshments and beverages and exchange information that they had obtained. After listening to everything Mina comments, "Well, we now know a lot more than we did when we woke up this morning. What do you think our next step or steps should be?"

"I suppose that depends with whom we decide to lend our aid," say Fish, reaching for his third fig. He leans back, "I imagine that whatever we decide to do, it'll be a mite more challenging that stealing that fez was!" He grins mischievously, "I'll have you know, Lawrence looks quite fetching dressed as a bellhop!"

Mina suggests that one of the men accompany Abby on her rescue mission.  Abby looked over at Mrs. Parker and nodded her thanks. "I think this helps us as much as Cal. Who knows what his colleagues have learned there. Things seem to be falling together too neatly to ignore."  Mina says, "Agreed, so two or three of us should assist your friend Cal while another two or three of us should continue to interact with the Frenchmen and Egyptian Princess."  Abby adds, “With the side benefit of keeping them distracted. A pragmatic woman, that Princess.

Ruby interjects, "I can spend time with the Princess, helping her plan her wedding. But what of the Frenchmen?"  Mina says, "I can help with the Frenchmen, I already know some of them. You might also need my skills to help identify what it is that they are cooking up."  “So, who wants to do on a daring rescue?" Abby asked with a laugh.  

Fish looks from one woman to the next to the next. He smirks. "Tell me where you want me!" He then opens his palm, revealing a thick curtain tassel embroidered with gold thread. He shrugs, "You didn't really expect me to leave the froggy's suite completely empty-handed, did you?"

Mina smiles and says, "I would suspect you were an imposter if you had. Okay, George and Ruby will take Princess duty, Abby will rescue the archaeologists and I will deal with the Frenchmen." Pointing to both Fish and Lawrence she says, "One of you should stick with me, the other should accompany Abby, decide quickly who takes which assignment."  Fish shoots up his hand a little too quickly, "I'm with Miss Marsters!" Catching himself, he adds rather sheepishly, "Besides, Lawrence speaks French."  As they left to pack up, Abby said to Fish, "Thanks for coming with me. I don't know any of our group very well yet, but I did know that if anyone has the skills for this mission, it's you."

The teams decided upon, Fish and Abigail pack for a multi-day expedition. The other four return to the Zakazik Grand Hotel where Lawrence makes his way in through the servant's entrance and the other three head through the front doors and back to their rooms. 

Lawrence soon finds his way to Mina's door and she lets him in to plan their next step.  Lawrence slips into Mina's room. He removes his headscarf. "Hello, Miss Mina. OK, we know where the Frenchies are and just as important, who they are. If they're planning some sort of ritual, we need to put a stop to that."

Mina retrieves a small wooden box, from which she removes several ceramic vials with rubber stoppers. She tells Lawrence "I'll need you to continue with your hotel servant routine. I notice that the other five Frenchmen have not returned as of yet. Why don't I try to get their elderly chemist to take me to dinner and you can see about obtaining samples of whatever it is he is working on."

Lawrence nods and replies, "I can do that. So far no one suspects me. I told Fish servants are ignored most of the time." He takes the vials from Mina. "Anything special I should look out for? Or just get what ever looks interesting?"  She replies, "He's a chemist, so any type of chemical compound or elixir would be the main target."

An hour later she is attired in a fancy dress with considerable jewelry. Lawrence waits discretely behind the next corridor. She knocks on the door and after what seems like forever to Lawrence it eventually opens. She suggests to the man that they go to supper together. He declines but he is persistent, using her feminine wiles and powers of persuasion. He eventually relents, telling her it will take a few minutes to square things away. They soon depart for the staircase down to the main dining room.

Lawrence waits for a moment to make sure they don't come back. Then he approaches the door. Lawrence jiggles the handle and is rewarded when the door opens with a creak. He slips into the lighted room and quickly goes to work. First he quietly checks each room for other people. Then he goes back to the laboratory. "If I were an important compound, where would I be?"

In short order Lawrence manages to collect samples of four different liquids and two different putties. Two of the liquids are almost at a boiling point, making the transportation of them a bit of a challenge.   In looking for things to sue to carry the hot containers with Lawrence stumbles upon a short stack of four papers with what appear to be Atlantian writings.

Lawrence says to himself, "Hullo, what's this? Atlantian papers? James and Mina are going to want these." He tucks the papers into his shirt. Then he remembers the towels he and Fish had brought up to the room before. He takes one to insulate the vials containing the hot samples. He then leaves the room and makes his way back to the others.

After she returns from lunch Mina copies the Altantian script and then has Lawrence return the originals during a delivery of fresh towels. She decides it is best to get these out of the Zakazik Grand Hotel as soon as possible and she and Lawrence take them back to the other hotel where she translates the writing and begins tests on the various samples. She gives Lawrence instruction on how to continue the tests when she heads back to join the others for dinner with the Princess and General Orabi.

Ruby fixes herself up, then goes off in search of the Princess with George in tow. George is made to stay in the anteroom with the ogres guarding the Princess while Ruby is admitted inside to help her prepare for her meeting this evening with General Orabi.  Ruby asks, "So tell me, what do you wish to accomplish today? We have much to do to prepare you but I want to make sure I understand what we need to get done at the very least."

She replies, "We must do everything we can in the next hour to make myself become the most beautiful and most desired person in world."  "I don't think you need to do much Princess, you are already beautiful and I might add quite desirable! Have no fears, the General will have the same feelings, I'm certain. Now let me help you with your hair."

Ruby gathers some pins and begins pinning up some of the Princess's hair, letting the rest of her long locks hang free in the back.  "Do we know where we will meet the General?" Ruby asks, pinning a large curl into place. "I must admit, I am curious to meet him myself."
She replies, "This hotel is preparing the formal dining room today for just us. And by us, I mean him, me, and our dozens of retainers and guests."

"Sounds romantic," Ruby says sarcastically. "I think it's important, at some point, you two spend some alone time together. So you can really talk and figure things out without everyone looking over your shoulder." Neferka replies, "Which is exactly what I want you to help with the most. The people who work for both myself and General Orabi will follow orders, not so with those Frenchmen. I may need you and your intended to occupy them so that Ahmed and I can be alone."  "Ah, I see. I wonder who they will be more enthralled with," Ruby laughs. "We can definitely help you with that."  Another hour passes as both women do their best to make each other beautiful.  

Fish and Abby arrive at the eastern gate at sunset. Sabah is there with a dozen camels and three men. She introduces them as her cousins Ahmez, Hakar and Takeleth. Callum soon arrives and approaches Abby to be introduced to her companion.

Abby greeted Sabah's cousin and added her sincere thanks for their help. When Cal arrived she waved and waited for him to reach her. "Our group is spreading out for the night. We have the good luck to have Benjamin Trout here with us. He goes by Fish for some odd reason," she grinned.  "Fish, this is Callum Stuart, son of... some right noble bastard whose name I'd rather not say again."

The young Scotsman Callum shakes Fish's hand and says, "My lineage is not of importance. What is important is that a group of innocent British archaeologists will soon perish unless we act quickly. I worry for Abigail's safety on this quest and am thankful that you have volunteered to assist us."  

Fish grips the Scotsman's hand and smiles sheepishly and replies, "I can fire a gun, although I won't vouch for my aim. On the other hand, you might never see me sneak up close enough that once I'm there, aim matters much. Pleased to make your acquaintance!"  He replies, "Splendid, I am hoping that stealth will be of far more importance than firearms abilities.

"While the two of you are being oh, so noble and worrying about my safety, I'll just be taking care of business," Abby said and pulled back the over-robe she was wearing and pulled her sword from it's sheath with a sharp, schling!  "Really boys, I'm hardly defenseless."

Callum replies, "I never said that you were, but it is a potential war zone that we are traveling to. Artillery is rather indiscriminate once it begins to fire. The short-term separation from you was painful enough; I do not know how I would be able to handle the situation if the separation became permanent."

Abby slid the sword back into it's sheath, using the movement to hide her own face. She and Cal had never discussed any kind of future together, but obviously their time apart had gotten him thinking, and she wasn't sure what she thought about that. "Let's hope Fish can help us be stealthy enough to artillery won't be in issue. Like you said, it doesn't discriminate. We have a long trip, we should probably get a move on."

"Agreed" Callum stated. While entering the city took considerable time at the gate, departing is simple as the guards just let them pass. An hour after their departure the setting sun is gone and the starts begin to appear in the sky. Their camel caravan is led by Sabah's cousin Hakar, who appears to be very familiar with both the trails and navigating by the night skies, as they leave the main roads on several occasions, taking short cuts to speed their journey. 

Back in Zakazik, as the sun is setting to the west the outline of the large motor-powered balloon become visible on its return to the city, and this hotel in particular. Ruby notes the Princess's cool demeanor has shattered, with beads of perspiration appearing on her brow as well as the biting of her lower lip.  "Now, now, it will be fine," Ruby assures her. "Try to be confident, men love that." Ruby squeezes her arm and looks into her eyes. "It will work out the way it should, I truly believe that." Ruby wipes her forehead gently with a kerchief then takes the woman's hand. "Let us go be prepared to greet your beloved. He will appreciate the warm and waiting sight of you after his long days and nights."

Ruby leads them down to the lobby and looks for the entourage to lead them to the meeting spot.   The princess, along with Ruby, George, Mina, the Frenchmen Passy and Chamberlain, the Ogre Prince, and around fifteen retainers and guards head down to the lobby. 

A group of thirty enter the hotel. Most are wearing a uniform of some kind, which looks to be based upon that of the Greek military but with Egyptian insignia. With them are a group of eight well-dressed men, two of whom are recognized as the Frenchmen Daguerre and Giffard, who had left that morning with the balloon. Mina smiles and nods to the youngest of the new group of arrivals who returns the gesture. In the center of the group is a man wearing a brown uniform with a white collared shirt. He has a brown fez atop his head. His chin is clean shaven, with the most prominent facial feature being his handlebar mustache. 

The entourage stops and the man steps forward, heading directly to the Princess. He stops before her, goes to one knee and bows his head in a downward fashion stating "Princess Neferka, I am honored to accept your invitation to dinner." She smiles and says, "Rise Ahmed, let us dine." 

The group head into the dinning room where a lavishly set table has been laid out for them. 
An Egyptian Priest recites a prayer in Arabic, French and English and then the group sit to dine, roast lamb on long-grained rice being the main dish. Wine glasses are continually filled as the dinner progresses. Table conversation avoids any mention of the current conflict, being centered around the current health of the Princess's parents and current conditions in Zakazik.  

Ruby tries not to stare at the opposing Ogre Prince. He was quite tall and had the look of someone very serious in all matters.  "Excuse me, your highness," she says addressing him. "I've heard so much about you. I was wondering if you could tell me of your homeland. I mean, where you live. I'm very interested in different areas of our wondrous world and curious to hear about different traditions and customs and even of the land itself."

The Ogre smiles and states, "Nubia is a beautiful place. The Nile River intersects the kingdom which is south of Egypt. During the last three millennia is has been a part of Egypt under some Pharaohs and an independent Kingdom under others. And although the Egyptian humans do not highlight this fact, the Pharaohs of Egypt's twenty-fifth dynasty were Nubian Ogres. 

It is a fertile land, due to the Nile and its tributaries. It can also be harsh at times, with the great Sahara Desert covering much of it. We also have mountains and even jungles in some parts. It is also the oldest Ogre civilization in Africa, believed to be where our race originated in what is now the city of Meroe. Our greatest treasure is gold, with some of the finest mines in the world. 

Our capital city Khartoum situated where the great Nile forks, the White Nile flowing from there to Lake Victoria and the Blue Nile flowing into the Ethiopian Kingdom. We have a population of 40,000 and my palace is one that I would welcome you as a guest at. As for our customs, we pay great homage to our deities, which humans often misunderstand. My son is a High Priest of the deities that humans call 'The Great Ogre'. He was given the vision of a prophecy, showing the fall of Khartoum by the British military some eighteen months from now, with Nubia being swallowed up into the British Empire. It is that prophecy which I seek to change through this intervention."

"It sounds absolutely lovely." Ruby paused, unsure if she should say the next words. But knowing Ruby, she said them anyway. "I understand why you would fight to keep from losing your kingdom. I understand your goal of this... intervention... but how do you think you can go about this?"

He smiles and says, "Through love rather than war. A union between the Princess and General Orabi would end the conflict. The Egyptian King may not like the union, but he would not go to war against family. The British are here upon the invitation of the Royal Family, who could just as easily ask them to leave. Otherwise I fear that Egypt will be swallowed up by Britain, who will later set their sights upon Nubia, in order to control the entire Nile River."

The remainder of the dinner party goes rather uneventfully.  Ruby notices Mina spending quite a bit of time in conversation with the youngest of the Frenchmen.  Towards the end of the evening when, over champagne, the Frenchman Passy negotiates the terms of the marriage between the General and the Princess. The key points to the negotiations center around her dowry, which is unfortunately under lock and key back in Cairo. It is suggested that an equivalent amount in value, roughly $425,000, be withdrawn from the Royal treasury from the Zakazik bank the next morning and held in trust by the French until a peace can be negotiated. The wedding would then take place the following evening.  Once the evening festivities are completed George, Ruby and Mina make their exit and return to their rooms in the Grand Hotel.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 56 "East to Tanis” (Episode Two, Chapter Sixteen - Friday, September 8, 1882, 11:45 P.M.*

Back in Mina’s room, Lawrence's manual dexterity is quite helpful in following her instructions to the letter. By the time she returns at close to midnight he has three pages of notes. They spend another hour together working on them and she consults a number of small notebooks she had packed. Mina then shocks Lawrence by dipping her fingers into the various elixirs and tasting them. 

Lawrence gasps, but stops himself from grabbing Mina's arm. "Mina, what are you doing? They could be poisons. Who knows what those Frenchies are up to."   "She smiles and replies, "I had a good idea what these were before I sampled them. Not poison at all, in fact, three of these four are actually the exact same elixir, just at different stages in the creation process. This is very interesting, his focus is primarily on a very advanced version of a self-transformation elixir."

Lawrence sighs and says, "I wish you had told me that first. You gave me a start. Anyway, why would he be working on that? Can you tell what you'd turn into if you drank it?"  She says, "This one is a very complex potion. Some human transformation potions allow you to become anybody you wish and you just need to think of who. Others require a physical object from the person, often a lock of hair.” 

She continues, “This one is much, much more complex than that, requiring a more substantial component from the individual, usually a finger or toe, although other body parts of equal size could be used. The item can't be taken from a corpse either, in fact, for the magic to work the person needs to remain alive while the other person is transformed into them."  Lawrence mulls that over for a moment. "Can you tell who this potion is supposed to copy? If not we'll just have to look out for someone missing a finger."

Mina replies, "It could be anybody, the elixir is still in process. The component from the person is the final ingredient. This elixir also has a very short shelf-life, ten to twelve hours once it reaches the final boiling stage. That may be why he has multiple ones going at different stages, needing to keep a fresh batch for when it will actually be needed."

Lawrence nods and says, "So he rotates his stock. It either means they don't have someone in mind, or they're waiting for the right moment to replace him. What do you think about me going back and sabotaging the potions he has going?"

She states, "There could be consequences to doing that, including them hunting down the person responsible. It wouldn't take them long to suspect me, as I was the one who got the suite vacated during the lunch hour. At a minimum, you would no longer be able to access their rooms as they would increase security. I think that the entire team should discuss that before we take such an offensive action." 

Many miles to the east, an oasis is reached at midnight where the camels are given food and water and the group is given freshly baked bread and fruit from a nearby home of Hakar's friends. As the first light of dawn begins to rise from the eastern skies the group takes a hasty detour north of the main road, as Hakar senses that there is a large group ahead, although Callum, Abby and Fish cannot see any sign of them as of yet. 

A mile north they secure the camels on the northwestern edge of a small hill and climb up on foot. Hakar's intuition proves correct, looking south from the top of the hill they see a large encampment of the British Army.  Abby pitched her voice low. "We may to run to them on the way back, but soldiers are not stealthy. We need to get around them unseen. Or at least, seen and ignored.

Callum looks the group over with his binoculars and says "From the direction of their vehicles I think they are moving west and we're already north of them, so we may want to just stay put here until they move on."  Abby asks, "How far back will that set us? Can we afford to lose the time?"  Callum says, "Can we afford not to? If the British military stops us they could delay us for hours or days. And we're not too far from our destination now, probably around ten or so miles." 

Hakar interjects "Seven and three-quarters by my estimation."  "We wait then," Abby said, stifling a yawn. "How long do you think it will be once we're moving again, Hakar?" Fish sits down cross-legged in the sand, pulls out a elegant hunk of olive wood that he pilfered in the city, and begin whittling a whistle, which he finishes rather quickly.  He puffs a breath of air through it and it sounds like a desert bird. "Pretty slick, huh?" he asks quietly.  “Quick with a knife and a whistle, eh Fish?" Abby chuckled.  He rolls his tongue and waggles his fingertips. "Well-practiced and nimble!" he leers.

The British soon move on and the group heads out again.  They have gone about five miles and the morning sun is now shining down.  Glancing up at the hot sun, Fish wishes it were nice cold lemonade in his thermos. They see the darkened shape of the Frenchmen's balloon flying from the northeast in this direction.  "We must be almost there," Abby said quietly. "What's the chance they'll see us from the air?"

Callum replies, "They probably already can. We're most likely not their targets though, I'm guess that they are scouting the British military unit that just went past. Everyone just keep your heads covered and act like we're just a group of Arabs going from point a to point b. Hakar, we non-Arabs should keep our heads down as they near but you and your relatives should feel free to wave up at them."  Abby pulled her dark hood forward and made sure her tell-tale blonde locks were all tucked in and hiding beneath it. Her heart was suddenly pounding; the time was coming. "Properly submissive," she said with a little laugh and a bit of nerves.

The balloon makes a wide turn around, heading back towards the direction the British military traveled. When they are closest overhead Hakar and his relatives do wave up at the craft. It takes awhile until it has completely sailed out of sight to the west, at which point the group picks up the pace on their camels. The remaining miles go quickly. The area has many tributaries from a canal and is filled with fertile soil with crops. 

They approach a hill to the southwest, which is covered with high grass. Hakar leaves his brother and cousin at the base of the hill with the camels while the others make their way to a makeshift blind covered by blankets the same color as the surrounding plants, so would blind in from the air. As they approach Callum makes a bird sound which is repeated. They move forward, seeing a well-dressed boy of six-or-seven lying atop a canvas army cot. Set up in front of him is a telescope focused down upon a camp a half-mile distant. 

Callum smiles and says, "Abigail, Benjamin, Hakar, this young man is my assistant, Henry Walton Jones."  "Mr. Jones," Abby said, nodding her head a bit. "What can you tell us?"  In a manner far more articulate than one would expect from a child, the young Scotsman relates that the archaeologists Professor William Flinders Petrie, Giles Landford III, Gilbert Thorndike and Lady Amelia Ann Blandford Edwards as well as his personal tutor Miss. Helen Seymour have not emerged yet this morning from the stone structure surrounded by a dozen French Foreign Legion Troops. 

The boy relates that he has visited the camp three times since Callum left, disguised as an Arab servant boy. During that time he has glimpsed all except for Mr. Thorndike being accompanied outside once each day by guards and questioned by the leader of the French team, Prosper Merimee, a writer and expert on ancient monuments. Merimee and the French sculptor August Rene Rodin have been spending much of their time exploring the ruins of ancient Tanis. 

He says that presently they are the only two Frenchmen on site, that two days ago Merimee had a heated argument with an older Frenchman named Ampere who insisted they were wasting their time digging through rocks and wanted to return to the Suez Canal to conduct some sort of experiment. That night Ampere and three other Frenchmen, Jean Fouccault, Alexandre-Gustave Eiffel and Charles Louis Laveran, unloaded some large crates that the Legionnaires had brought in overland. From that they assembled and then inflated a large hot-air balloon, oval shaped and some 120 feet in length. They departed on that device the previous morning heading east.

Abby comments, "Less Frenchmen is good news for us, we're less likely to meet magical resistance, although there may be magical alarms or traps.  Fish waggles his fingers again with a grin. "I'm reasonably nimble disabling such things!" Abby says, "Good thing, cause I'm useless with that stuff."

Abby asks, “Mr. Jones, is it always the same men who come to get the prisoners?"  He replies, "Different guards, but one of the Frenchmen usually join them, questioning our archeologists about the ruins we've been working on. The French seem to be looking for something specific, although I am not sure exactly what."  Abby replies, "So acting like we're the guards coming for them is out. How's the security on the edges of the camp?"

Callum reminds Abby and Benjamin about the magical elixirs that he brought.  Abby says, "Before we can use the elixirs, we have to get in. We can't depend on your colleagues being able to get out without them, and unless we can whip up some poisonous gasses we don't really have much use for the others ourselves. The arachnid movement, maybe."  He says, "Or possibly an Elixir of Human Transformation. One of us could impersonate another of the Frenchmen, one currently off site."

Abby says, "We'd need someone who can speak French, or at least someone who can fake it. And hope no one finds it odd that they returned. If we move fast enough, it shouldn't matter."  He replies, "We are both fluent in French, so either would work. We could also make one of us invisible."  She says, "You could make someone invisible, I haven't advanced that far. Well, you have to be either invisible or French. You have more familiarity with them, I think. I haven't even seem them; makes it hard to imitate one of them."

"You could make someone invisible, I haven't advanced that far. Well, you have to be either invisible or French. You have more familiarity with them, I think. I haven't even seem them; makes it hard to imitate one of them."  She replies, "The leader, I think, although it probably doesn't matter much. We're going to bluff our way past anyway. Hopefully they won't even challenge you." Abby paused. "Cal, maybe I'd better use the potion. If they catch you... well, you'd be in a lot more trouble than I would."

He pauses, "Hmmm, the question then is whether you have seen any of the Frenchmen who belong to that Wizard's group. Otherwise you would have to try to be somebody else."  She says, "I've seen some, but honestly it wasn't for long and I don't remember them very well." She looked at him and shrugged. "We're not very good at this."

He pauses a second and says "Hmmm, at any time in your life have you ever seen the actress Sarah Bernardt perform? Sara-Marie-Henriette Rosine Bernardt is French by birth, a member of this French wizards group and also here in Egypt, currently with a team down in Cairo."  Abby replies, "I made trips to Paris while I was in England, I did see her a few times. I think I could fake that."

Fish offers helpfully, "I can sneak, and were I invisible I'd wager almost impossible to detect. On the other hand, I'm quite practiced at this servant role: I'd be happy to carry your bags and not say a word..."  Abby spent a moment thinking about it. "Cal, do you think it's better if your colleagues see you, or don't see you? I'm sure by now they know who the Frenchmen were looking for."

He replies, "I had not considered that. Hmmm....if they have been told that I was a spy that might lead to some rather heated discussion."  Abby states, "Alright, you be invisible then. Fish, I'll be the snotty French actress and you can be her attaché, whom she just cannot live without."  Fish bows deeply, "At your service, mademoiselle!" and then adds with a grin, "I'll need to quaff another dose of Alsoomse's juju once we're close enough that my talking matters."  She says, "That's a good idea. I haven't used any of mine yet, so there's still plenty to go around." Abby suddenly smiled. "How bad is it that this is kind of exciting?"

The group peruses the camp once more as they make final preparation and Callum gets out the Elixirs. Henry Jones suggests that he go on ahead in his role as Arab servant boy and make sure there aren't any unforeseen dangers ahead.  Abby states, “Thanks Mr. Jones. Take care, though."

Back in Zakazik, it is now 9:00AM as Ruby, George and Min join Lawrence at the other hotel to exchange notes and plan.  Mina says that she will head down in the direction of the financial depository (bank) to witness the dowry transfer.  "That much money here could spell shenanigans. I'll head down there with you Mina. care to join us Ruby?" asks George.

The trio of George, Ruby and Mina make their way out of the Zakazik Hotel and follow an entourage comprised of the Princess, the Nubian Price, the Frenchman Pasay and four dozen armed guards down the street to the Royal Depository. The building is unlocked the iron doors on the large rectangular two story windowless stone building and ten guards are left outside while the others enter and lock the door behind them. More elaborate locks, sealed by magic, are unlocked by the Princess's wizard advisor. 

They then enter a large interior room filled with thick wooden shelves filled with vast iron and silver urns filled to the brim with coins. Gold statures adorn the far wall. Gold ingots line heavy steel shelves along another wall. The far end of the room has several locked steel chests.  Ruby's eyes go wide at the sight of the vast treasure. "This is quite amazing, your highness. You must trust us to show us what i am guessing is just a small amount of your wealth."

Neferka states, She says "This is the family's wealth here in Zakazik. The artwork is on the second floor."  General Orabi arrives and is amazed at the quantity of the treasure. Passy sees the anticipation in his eyes and comments "Good General, do not get carried away, by my estimation the value of the Princess's dowry is somewhere between one-third and one-half of what you now see in this room." The Princess interjects "Yes, but I want the French to take it all for the time being. If the British overrun the city they will take whatever they find. Better that it be held by friends for the short-term."

Ruby sidles up to her grandmother and whispers, "Do you think that is wise Nana?" She knew her grandmother would know she was asking about the matter of trusting the French.  Mina says, "It is not our decision to make, and the Princess's agreement to this appears to be our best chance to keep this city and its nearby ruins safe." The soldiers and guards in the room are assigned by the royals to take the treasure and carry it up the staircase to the roof.

Ruby nods at her grandmother. She moves closer to the Princess. "Is there something you would like us to do?"  The Princess looks to Ruby and Mina and replies, "Yes, continue to be present and observe, as witnesses to this financial transaction. But please, do not get anywhere near the treasure. All of these men carrying the treasure will need to be strip searched when we are done to ensure that none have tried to steal any of it. I sincerely doubt that the three of you would want to undergo such an ordeal."

"I think that is the point, Ruby wants to watch" says George with a straight face that slowly slides into a grin and a wink at Ruby. George though keeps his attention on the transaction, especially the security measures.  With a sly gin the Princess replies, "Well, she is certainly welcome to, I know that I am looking forward to the entertainment."

"I assume then that from the roof the dowry will be loaded onto a dirigible? And if so what safeguards are being taken up there?" asks George of the princess.  "Actually, a pair of dirigibles, the second of which is heavily armed so should provide sufficient safeguards," she replies.  "Hrmm, we will see. I don't think there are ever sufficient safeguards, especially with this amount of wealth. Now, once the treasure is loaded is the transaction complete or do we have to wait for delivery and full transfer." asks George

The Princess replies, "This is a multi-step process. The final transaction won't actually be complete until the General has the dowry, which won't occur until after the war between him and my father is ended, as I refuse to give the General the financial resources to prolong the conflict. The French will hold it is safe keeping until a truce is signed, and that alone will give the General great incentive to reach a speedy conclusion to the conflict, just as my being married to the General will help my father reach the same conclusion.  Several other French wizards are currently visiting my parents, and will help influence them towards that conclusion once word of tonight's wedding reaches Cairo.".

George sighs. "It is a shame you must marry to ensure peace and not someone whom you love" says George with sorrow. She replies, "Somebody I love? I love my country more than I could ever love an individual. If marriage preserves my nation I will be eternally happy. And I do care deeply for Ahmed." "Ah, agape. How patriotic and noble of you. Though still you should not have to sacrifice yourself for a war." replies George.

It takes the guards a number of trips to bring all of the treasure upstairs. They follow the last of them, seeing the second floor also filled with treasure but of a different nature. Within this room are various paintings in gold and silver leaf frames and various statues of different sizes, some stone, some gold and some wood.

As they reach the roof the dirigible that they had seen previously arrives and lands atop the roof, a ramp being lowered down from the passenger compartment. The wizard Giffard exits and supervises the loading of the treasure, being sure to evenly balance the weight within the compartment.  Ruby notes from the magical auras that the metal frames of both the passenger compartment and the balloon itself are lined with similar magical levitation devices as those that she had previously seen in Arizona on the Wells Fargo stagecoach wheels as well as on a magically levitated canon.

Approximately two-thirds of the treasure is loaded into the passenger compartment. The tether lines are then released and the pilots the Frenchman Giffard then takes the great airship aloft, hovering high in the air above the building.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 57 "The Performance of her Life ” (Episode Two, Chapter Seventeen - Friday, September 9, 1882, 12:00 A.M.*

Meanwhile some eighty miles to the east, young Henry Jones has now been in the camp for a half hour and given the all clear signal. It is now time for Abby, Callum and Fish to attempt their rescue.  Callum turns to Abby and Fish and says, "Okay, final briefing. Who gets what spell or potion before we set off.

"You're invisible, I'm the actress, and my friend Fish here is my trusted assistant," Abby grinned. "I have no idea what I'm going to say when I get up there. I hope I'm a decent liar."   Callum smiles and says, "I am certain that you will do just fine Miss Bernhardt. Just do your best to make the accent sound Parisian French rather than New Orleans French. Not that most of these men will know the difference, the majority of French Foreign Legion recruits are actually from other nations."

"Let's hope they won't. It's not like I've spend much time in Paris. Fish, you ready?" She tapped her potion against Cal's. "Cheers."  The liquid went down Abigail's through and for the first two minutes she felt nothing. A wave of nausea then quickly rolled over her followed by a lightheadedness usually associated with intoxication. The now invisible Callum says "Okay, think of the French actress."

"Ugh," Abby coughed, "You could have warned me." She then focused all her thoughts on the famous French actress. Abigail 'feels' her body transform. It does not hurt in any way, instead feeling like a soft caress or massage as each section of her body changes in size and her height slightly changes as well. Upon completion she is the spitting image of the famous actress.  "This is just strange. Let's get going so I can get back into my own skin." She looked down at herself; the strange hands, the unfamiliar feel of her legs and feet. "I'm prettier than her, anyway," she muttered to herself.

"You are indeed," the invisible Callum replies. Speaking louder he says "Come along Benjamin, Miss Berhardt has the performance of her life ahead of her."  Fish readies his elixir for ingestion as the party draws closer to their quarry. Having lived in New Orleans, Fish knows how to curse in French, to negotiate the best prices for goods that he finds 'fallen from a turnip truck', or to sweet-talk the bloomers off a pretty barmaid, but he knows even his best efforts are pidgin at best.

They make their way down the hill and to the series of tents forming the encampment. Callum whispers to Abby, "Over to the left, according to Henry that small stone and timber building near the largest canvas tent is where they are holding the two female prisoners. The males are under guard in an iron cell within that tent."  "So we have to get into 2 places," Abby said just as quietly. "The men first I think. I'm just going to walk up like we own the place and not say much. An icy glare says more anyway."

They proceed in the direction of the tent. A quartet of French Foreign Legion guards intercepts them near the partially opened entrance and one says in French (with a rather thick Italian accent) "Halt, identify yourselves."  Abby gave the man her iciest glare and finally said in French, "Me? You require my identity? I should think it would be obvious." At the man's blank stare she gave an exasperated sigh and said, "Sarah Bernhard. The Actress. This is my attaché. We will go in now."  "My apologies," he replies and steps aside for them to enter. Fish looks up at the guard from lowered eyelids and smirks.

The total dimensions of the large canvas tent are fifty feet in width and one-hundred-twenty feet in length. As they enter they see that canvas walls block off different sections, with the front room being a guard barracks with five more guards, three sleeping in double-bunk beds and two guarding a far opening.  Abby looked at Fish and gestured toward the two guards. They walked confidently forward. "I will interrogate," she said simply and sharply when they stopped in front of the guards.

The guards let them pass and they enter the next part of the tent. A ten-by-fourteen-foot metal cell with bars on all four sides and the twelve-foot-high roof. The cell is rather sparse,  with a double bunk with two men sleeping in it and the other two seated atop wooden crates playing a game of chess. Both of the men playing chess are older and well dressed while the sleeping pair are younger and attired in more common work clothes.

Abby says loudly in French, "Well, they're being treated rather too well for prisoners of war." She then lowered her voice and said in English, "Gentlemen, my name is Abigail and I'm here to get you out of here."  The older man's eyes light up at hearing that.  Fish grins. He reaches inside his vest to finger his smoke grenade.  He notes that the cell has two locks, the main lock being an obvious one and easy to pick, but there is also a second lock along the bottom that is of much better quality.

She adds, "You'll have to have an open mind though. Let go of any prejudices you may have about the methods we're going to use.”  Turning her head slightly she whispers “Fish, can we get in there?"  Fish grins. He reaches inside his vest to finger his smoke grenade.  Before Fish can reply and man enters the tent. Callum whispers to Abigail "That's Prosper Merimee, the French leader here on site."

The man half-smiles and says in the Atlantian language known to magic-users but not to the Englishmen in the cage, "Hello dearest student. I wish that I could say that I am surprised to see you Sarah, but alas, I am not. I feared how you would take the news of your assignment, I too was upset about the details. Come along, it is time for me to give counsel to my favorite apprentice."  Ben curls his toes.

Some decidedly unladylike words passed through Abby's mind even as she smiled at the intruder. "You knew I wouldn't be pushed to the side for this." She shoved the bag she was holding into Fish's hands. Ben slings it over his shoulder. She states, "I always appreciate your counsel."  The Frenchman states, "Come then, we need privacy." Callum very softly whispers "Nod if I should follow you, otherwise I will stay and help Ben."

Abby desperately wanted to nod, to not go alone with this man, but they had come here to get these people out, and while Fish could handle getting them out of the cell, she wasn't sure if he could get them out of the camp without the magic that Cal understood much better than he did. "Let's go," she said simply, carefully making sure she did not nod while trying to keep her pulse under control.

Fish takes the opportunity to examine how many posts keep the tent erect and how securely they are fastened to the floor.  The flooring of the tent is a thin wood. The tent posts and stakes look to be rather long in order to provide support in the softer sandy soil. The large tent has four dozen stakes holding it in, 16 on each of the side walls, 8 in the front and 8 in the back.  

Fish casually sidles up to Callum and asks him in a low voice, "Can you tell whether the tent stakes happened to be ensorcelled?"  Callum replies, "They do not appear to be, but there was considerable magic on the canvas tent flaps that we entered through."  Fish gives a little shrug. "Do you suspect those enchantments encompass the erections here indoors?"

Callum replies, "It is more probably that they are a means to either sound an alarm, capture people going into or out of the tent, or some combination therein. I would not be surprised if we find the same on the rear flaps as well."  Fish grins a tight little grin, and replies softly, "Well then, bringing this tent down should prove a cinch!"

Back in Zakazik on the roof of the treasury, another dirigible can now be seen approaching. As it nears it begins to take up the entire sky, this vehicle dwarfing the other one in size, being between 800 and 900 feet in length. Ruby notes that while the other dirigible had small levitation plates periodically upon it for support this vessel has huge sheets of the metal devices. 

Suspended from below is a two-story wood and metal compartment with three times the interior square footage as that of the other balloon. The upper story appears to be furnished similarly to the other balloon, with that level also housing the controls. The lower compartment is comparable to a naval gunship, with a massive 8-inch diameter cannon at the front. Each of the other three sides house a 6-inch cannon in the center. The two sides also each have a pair of 4-inch cannon to either side of the larger cannon. Lastly, mounted in each four corners of the vessel is a gattling gun. A team of sixteen French Foreign Legion troops man the lower level.  

Watching the gunship come into view George wonders aloud. "How do they deal with the recoil in the airship? It mush make navigation very difficult not to mention make the gondola list.   Still guns alone cannot protect that which someone else desires."

Apparently hearing George's mutterings, the French diplomat Passy approaches him and says, "Engineering and aviation are not my specialties, you would have to ask either of my balloonist colleagues for the finer details but I do know a few things about this special ship. 
There is a recoil when the guns fire, which is why the guns are on the lower of the two stories. When they fire the floor in between the two levels moves up and down as a cushion, temporarily reducing the space in the passenger compartment by half while still keeping the balloon level. 

Another unique aspect of this dirigible is the gas mixture contained within it, designed to be non-flammable, as it the outer covering over the balloon. As a result, this ship cannot achieve either the height or speed of the other craft, a necessary tradeoff in order to provide the firepower for this dreadnaught."  Lowering his voice so that only George can hear he adds "But the real reason we brought this vessel here today is not for the protection and transportation of the treasure, but rather so that General Orabi can see what he is potentially up against should he decide to not honor the obligations that he has made. At an appropriate time in the near future we plan for a similar presentation to the British military."

George states, "Surely the British have their own measures or counter-measures to use. Not to mention a greater desire. In the history of humanity, the fear of the bigger weapon, be it the phalanx, the bow, the lance or dirigible has not stopped wars when politicians desire the outcome. I fear the display may only encourage an arms race between the French and British. I do sincerely hope that it brings peace here and quickly."

Passy replies, "An arms race is already under weigh good sir, but for the foreseeable future the use of dirigibles is exclusive to only two parties, of which the British are not one. These were developed though a partnership between my colleague Mr. Henri Giffard and a German named Von Zeppelin, who is now making them exclusively for your country, the United States. And the American's have not had the benefit of our colleague Joseph Michael Montgolfier, who devised how to turn this vessel into the Dreadnaught that you see before you."

George states, "Oh, I have no doubt that it is, but I would not be so naive as to think that airship technology was so restricted. Still I do wish for peace among all parties, though I would not want to see anyone sign a treaty at the end a sword or a gun."  Passy replies, "You misunderstand, the implied threat is not for force the signing of the treaty, but rather to make sure that both parties continue to honor the treaty after it is signed."

"If you think there is a difference then you are intellectually dishonest." replies George. "There is no functional difference and the niceties of international diplomacy that make such distinctions are in and of themselves shams and hold no more water than dear old Gunga Din."  

Passy says, "Then we do not concur. Know this Mr. Eastman, we are not here to start a war but to help end one. Thousands have already perished, including innocent women and children who were victims of the British naval bombardment of Alexandria. Two armies are converging upon this location. If fighting comes here to Zakazik do you think the civilians will be spared? If this single vessel's implied threat of force can save countless lives then is it wrong for us to try?"

George replies, "Were civilians spared when the Romans sacked and salted Carthage? Were civilians spared when the Huguenots were at war? Were civilians spared when Napoleon looted his way across Europe? War is a terrible thing sir. Yet it has always through out history targeted women and children. When ever a weapon has come on stage it has been used. The Scythians the bow, the Romans the phalanx, the Spanish the galleon. 

Why in the name of the gods would I assume that the French would not use a weapon they built when all of recorded history and human nature tells us otherwise? Or have the French found some measure of humanity that no other nation has? Has the Gallic race somehow succeeded in throwing off the bonds of mortality that bind us all? I think that they have not. And again sir, if you truly believe otherwise you are both ill-informed of your leaders true plans and nature and are naive. I pray that you are neither. Though I fear that your train of thought will repeat itself again and again as it has before." says George sadly and prophetically. In any case, it is not for us to wage the war with bullets or words, but to try to eek out some measure of peace, however ephemeral it may be."

Passy says, "Mr. Eastman, you speak of political leadership, as though they are the ones supporting myself and my friends. That is not the case. I am no more a representative of the French Government than you are of the United States. In fact, our group are no longer even on speaking terms with the hapless fools that currently rule France by committee. The French Government is too busy with infighting to concern themselves with foreign wars. My friends and I will not sit idly by and watch Egypt be destroyed in the meanwhile."

"Truly it matters little if you represent the actual or de facto government of France. I could name off a dozen such organizations that have enough power to function as governments. A weapon is a weapon and it can be abused by a person, an organization or a government equally easily. I do have to wonder why your group chooses to intervene here in Egypt and say not in South Africa or Aden, or even India. All locations where indigenous peoples are fighting for independence. I have to wonder about the rationale to be here, and why these civilians have such value to you. Or should I say their historical footprint." adds George with a wry smile.

Passy replies, "We are here because our colleague Mr. Champollion has spent the last half-century establishing the science of Egyptology and does not wish to see the history of those great people wiped from the Earth. Which leads me to ask the same question of you. Why exactly are YOU here Mr. Eastman?"

"Indeed, how altruistic of him. Assuming of course altruism is real and not merely social conformity pressure than defies the evolutionary fitness of selfish interest. But I am a bit of a history buff myself and am here to see the ancient wonders of the Old Kingdom. I am also considering a trek to the headwaters of the Nile recently discovered by Burton and Speke. Additionally, I am always searching for new sources of silver for my photography business. An African source would supply Europe quite well. And such an enterprise utilizing local labor would help the local economy and infrastructure." replies George. Ruby crosses her arms. "What in hades are you two talking about?"

A man attired in a leather long coat, leather cap with attached goggles and high leather boots with woolen pants exits the dirigible. He is way overdressed for the climate, but appears comfortable. Passy states "The aforementioned Montgolfier, our balloonist."  Three men exit the dirigible following him, each more sensibly dressed in white shirts and ties but no jackets, with cotton rather than woolen trousers. Two others remain inside upon the upper level of the dirigible, continuing to work. 

The trio approach and the youngest are introduced as Pierre-Auguste Renoir, a painter. Next is Joseph Renan, a historian specializing in Egyptology. The final man is ancient looking, walking slowly with the use of a cane. He is introduced as Joseph-Marie Jacquard. George immediately recognizes the name as the man who modernized the production of cloth through the use of automated weaving machines that followed patterns on punched cards. George also recalls from when he saw the listing of this Wizarding club that Jacquard was a founding member and is the oldest of that group, now at 130 years of age.

Louis Daguerre, the man who invented photography, had been listening to the tail end of the conversation and steps forward and says, "Ah good sir, I was curious when you would get around to discussion of our craft. Would you be interested in joining me inside the dirigible to see the photographs that were taken by it while aloft?"  "Of course sir. I am most interested in how you managed to maintain enough stability in the airship during exposure of the plates." says George as he and Louis wander off with discussions of exposures, light and other technical subjects.

Ruby rolls her eyes. "How boring, all this business." She wanders over to the Princess. "So, how are things going with your man and the wedding plans?"  The Princess smiles and says, "I've let the French handle most of that, and this need not be boring, come with me downstairs, the fun is about to begin."  Ruby cocks an eyebrow and says slyly. "Oh really now? Let's go." She waves the Princess forward and follows behind.

Daguerre says to George, "We accomplished through a method that will not be available to you in America, we used magic. Specifically, the camera has been enchanted in such a way that the aperture only needs to be opened for a brief moment. What would take you a full minute we can do in two or three seconds."  "Well, Louis, we are not in America now are we" says George with a roguish grin. "If you would be so kind I would love to see how that is done. perhaps I could bring my magical adviser to see this?"

Dagurerre says, "Certainly, I am aware that Mrs. Parker has dabbled in the arts during her youth. It is good to see that she has maintained her studies."  “Excellent. Let us retrieve her then." George turns and catches Mina's eye and waves her over.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 58 "Information for Sarah” (Episode Two, Chapter Eighteen - Friday, September 9, 1882, 9:00 A.M.*

At Tanis, Merimee leads Abigail (magically disguised as the French actress Sarah Bernhardt)  out of the tent and to a sand dune off to the left, away from the remainder of the camp. The area smells awful as it is adjacent to the camel pen, but the animal sounds will keep any conversation from carrying.

He says, "Sarah, we are now alone. Four of my team have abandoned me, only Rodin remains and he is currently deep inside the ruins. But before we start discussing your current distress let me ask you this, that other man with you, can he be trusted? He does not look Egyptian but I am assuming that he is, and a powerful enough wizard to cast a Transportation Spell to bring you here."

She says, "I trust him absolutely, I wouldn't have let him bring me here otherwise. But please, update me on what is going on here."  Merimee states, "Dearest Sarah, for you to have traveled here and in this mood can I safely presume that your team leader Gay-Lussac explained the tasks that you and Mr. Sardou must play in order this entire mission to succeed?"  She grunted and folded her arms across her chest, looking out at the camel pen and waited for the man to go on.

He approaches her and wraps his arms around her, closing them across her. "Sarah, I understand, those who devised this plan are of an earlier generation than I, they grew up around Napoleon and shared with his ambitions. They think little of the moral implications, seeing the world as a giant chess board, one that is on the verge of being taken away from them. 

They desperately need us, they need you. The two wizards who died last winter, Pascal and Monteblanc, they did not perish in an accidental fire as was previously stated. They were the first who Chevreul and Daguerre tied to have infiltrate the Royal Palace in Cairo. It was assumed that the advanced magical transformations would be completely undetectable as is almost always the case. But the King's fortress protections can apparently detect even the best of magics. They were captured, tortured and killed, never revealing their true identities or nationalities. 

That is our group's true weakness, our dependence upon magic. Chevreul only took me into his confidence about the mission because he needed you and Sardou for your superior acting and disguise abilities. There is no other way to get Moissan's elixir into the building."  She states, “There is always another way to get something done, there is only lack of imagination. Maybe they should have their chess board taken away."

He removes his folded hands from around her waist and begins to pace. "You could say we HAVE had OUR chess board taken away. The rest of the ruling council did not take kindly to our attempts to retrieve the Atlantian artifacts from America last spring. Both Victor Duruy and Empress Eugenia Maria have been stripped of their council positions. We no longer have any of our group, or any mages at for that matter, influencing the affairs of France. And the Druidess who runs the council is now talking about registration and restrictions on all Wizards and Magic."

She replies, "Registration and restrictions? What kind of restrictions? If the mission to America has been successful they would have been lining up to kiss your feet."  He replies, "Louise Michael is trying to gain favor with the British and the Italians, as well as to reconcile with the Americans. France stands to no longer be a nation that supports the use of Wizard magics. That is the impetus behind Daguerre and Chevreul's bold plan, so that we will not need France as our base any more, we will have all of Egypt instead."  Abby nodded seriously, her concern all too real. She certainly didn't mind these French bastards getting some of their own back, but the loss of a wizard friendly country was disturbing.  "It would have been good to know this before, not that I like the mission any better."  

Merimee states, "Of course you don't, that is because you are a good person. To be asked to participate in a mass murder is unpleasant to all of us with morals. But dearest Sarah, it is the only way, and all depends upon you and Sardou. The Egyptian King will never make peace with the Rebels. It is only through the elimination of him and his sons that we will be able to rule through our puppet Queen."

Abby quickly dropped her head so Merimee wouldn't see her reaction. As he finished she let her shoulders slump. "France will be lost to us forever. We guarantee and validate the distrust of wizards and arcane magic. And for security, for the lifetime of a puppet-Queen, I fear we may be short-sighted."

He replies, "I do not disagree, but I have little say in the matter. Durey and the Empress have caused the others to distrust all of us performers and politicians represented by the diamonds suite. They only brought me into their confidence because of their need for the two of you to get the elixir into the palace.  

That is why I have reinvigorated my search for the Atlantis gateway. If we were to find it within the next three days the royals can be spared, as the Egyptian King would gladly form a partnership to share in the treasures of Atlantis. I am certain it is here in Tanis, unfortunately two-thirds of my team have abandoned me, and the British archaeologists who were here before us appear to know nothing of the gate."  She sniffed derisively. "The British knowing nothing does not surprise me.  But what happened with your team? Why have they gone?" 

Merimee curses a sting of choice explicatives and then states, "Because three of them are engineers and not archaeologists. They had orders to return to Port Said and the study the canal AFTER we found the gate, but under Ampere's leadership they decided to abandon this site early. He said they needed to fully study the engineering now before we turn it over to the British. I have already filed a protest with Chevruel, he is after all the Ace of Clubs, and Ampere reports to him as his Jack. 

I have also requested that Dominique Larrey's team be relocated here as soon as possible. They have real archaeologists upon their team and I estimate that the Nubian site has only a ten-percent likelihood of having the Atlantian gateway, while this site is estimated to be at a sixty-percent probability."

She asks, "You think perhaps Ampere is trying to sabotage you?"  Prosper replies, "No, but I do think is was a mistake for us to have stopped by the canal first. Once they saw the engineering station and technologies that were employed there that is all Ampere, Eiffel and Fouccalt would talk about. They had no interest at in all searching here for the gate. After two days they extracted the miniature dirigible prematurely and convinced Laveran to be their pilot and navigator."

"Garden variety selfishness then." Abby paused and put on her most childlike face. "I'm not sure I can do this... do you at least think the plan is sound?"  He replies, "I think that the plan is overly complex, but has worked as planned thus far. There has been one possible complication in Zakazik, a small group of rich American tourists. Daguerre feels that their presence can work to our advantage, as they will be witnesses to the wedding of our future Queen and the rebel General. But we must be extremely careful, the matriarch of that group once studied magic with Jules Verne's mother. Yet again I am saddened that Verne was forced to resign from our group, his son Michael is a poor substitute."

Abby states, "Americans are independent and unpredictable. They cause complications with every footstep. Do you think I'll have to be careful of them myself?"  He replies, "No, they seem content to remain in Zakazik. They are going nowhere near Heliopolis or Cairo. Regarding Heliopolis, do you anticipate any difficulty with the shepherds? And how is Gerome doing with convincing that fanatic Abdulla to get his rabble to attack the Palace?"

She states, "Abdulla is a fanatic, and like most of them, he's a little more enamored of himself than he should be. Gerome is taking a little more time than he'd like, trying to at least make it so Adbulla can lie to himself about it all being his idea.”  Prosper smiles and says, "That is good. It is fortunate that we have found the perfect scapegoat to blame the royal family's deaths upon."

She continues, “The shepherds should be much easier." Abby rubbed her temple then laid her hand against her chest for a moment. "I'm sorry, every since I got here I've had a bit of a headache."  His face takes on a stern look and he says, "Sarah! Never underestimate a spell caster. The woman who you will be impersonating is a skilled druid, more than capable of defending herself. And the other shepherds are skilled fighters, experienced with protecting the royal flock from both bandits and desert jackals. You will only have a short window of opportunity as they near Cairo and you must take them without attracting undue attention."

She states, "I didn't mean it that way, of course I will take her seriously. I meant only that compared with Abdullah, at least this part is straight-forward. Don't worry. I want to return from this mission, even if it will haunt me."

He replies, "Good, and you do not need to worry about the shepherds, they are innocent and will not be harmed. Moissan has an elixir that will cause them to simply forget what transpired for half a day. Gay-Lussac can even place thoughts in their minds so that they will even remember delivering the animals.  Sarah, please, promise me that you will carry out your part of this plan, and that you will convince Sardou too as well. I understand your reservations but we must do this. Now is not the time for us to be weak, Portugal and Spain both came close to setting foot upon Atlantis, we must win this race rather than them."

Abby looked down but nodded yes. "I won't let you down, I promise. With what is at stake... We will get it done."  He embraces her, kisses her forehead, and states, "I know you will my dear. You must not linger here too long, if August Rodin sees you here I would have much to explain."   She says, "Of course. I will see you again, after... I hope it's all worth it."  With that Abby turned and hurried back toward the tent, trying to keep her pounding heart in her chest.

Back in Zakazik, Mina and George follow Daguerre into the dirigible. They note that the lower level is covered with framed papers stating directions in both French and German. The lower level has all of the cannon and ammunition and closely resembles warships that both have been upon before. Daguerre appears rather spry for a man almost a century old as he bounds up a metal spiral-staircase to the upper level, gesturing for the two to follow.

"Louis here says they have found a way to use magic that can aide the process of taking a photograph with a short aperture time to facilitate photographs from say the dirigible. I would like to have to look at it. I am very keen to see how this is done." explains George as he motions Mina before him on the staircase.

As they reach the upper deck they see that the forward section has the airship controls and the rear section appears to be some type of workshop, with wooden tables. The center of the room has a ten by fourteen foot section blocked off with thick black curtains and George smells the distinct aroma of photographic chemicals.  They also note the spring mechanisms used to reduce the size of this section by half during the recoil of the gun fire. Mina concludes "I do not think I would enjoy being here when the floor moves, it would be worse that the rides at the World's Fair."

"No worse than a ship on a rough ocean I would suspect, nor would I expect Louis would be developing during combat. Well unless surveillance photos are needed" says George with a wink to Louis.  Daguerre laughs and says, "No sir, I agree with the lady, this vessel would be too much for my old bones. I will keep to the other dirigible." He calls into the canvas area in French stating "Gabriel, come out here, we have distinguished company."  George waits to meet Gabriel.

A young man exits, his hair matted in part to the side with photograph chemicals, silver dust on the sleeves of his worn work shirt and his necktie loosened. The man looks to be no more than a teenage but George suspects him older. 

Daguerre states, "This is my apprentice Gabriel Lippmann, may I introduce you to George Eastman." The man's jaws drop and he exclaims "THE George Eastman! it is an honor to make your acquaintance sir! George has heard before of Lippmann, a chemist and photographer who is actually George's senior in age. Most notable are innovations of Lippmann's on optical lens technology used for cameras.

"It is my honor as well Gabriel" replies George. "If this dirigible crashed now it would set the science and art of photography back a hundred years!" laughs George.  "I suspect that the three of us could spend a decade discussing photography. But I would not wish to bore my companion here. Louis here tell me you have developed some magical means of drawing in light more effectively and closing the aperture faster thus enabling shots from moving dirigibles. I am most keen to see such a development and Mrs. Parker here. My forgiveness for not introducing her," as George conducts introductions all around, "is my magical adviser."

Lippmann says, "Yes, the former Mrs. Wilamina Hamilton. Your reputation precedes you." Looking back to George he states, "The engineering is not overly complex, essentially the camera is built to incorporate the same magics used when a Wizard casts a 'Haste' spell, but instead of speeding up the person's metabolism it speeds up the image being drawn in. A very powerful wizard is needed to cast the spells at the precise moment that the lenses are being shaped, but once that is accomplished it is done." 

While they are talking Daguerre heads into the darkroom and returns carrying a sheet of photographic paper, 10 by 8 inches in size. He states, "Gabriel has one other innovation that might be of interest to you. He shot this two hours ago while flying over General Orabi's artillery brigade." The sheet is turned over, clearly depicting an army column moving across the desert, in vivid color rather than black-and-white.  George gives Mina a knowing look as if to ask if she could replicate the lens.  George starts at the color photograph though. "Now this is a marvel. The holy grail we have all been pursuing for so long. Please if I may ask how you can to this break through."

Lippman replies, "Through the simultaneous casting of a simple spell onto the paper just before the lens is opened. I call it a Color Cantrip, a zero-level spell that can be taught to almost anybody."  "I would be very grateful if you would be able to teach this cantrip to Mrs. Parker if she is willing." asks George.  "I would be honored to," Lippmann replies. Meanwhile, Daguerre is busy studying several of the recently taken photographs of Orabi's rebel army.

George leaves Mina to learn the spell from Gabriel and heads over to join Louis to examine the photograph more closely, both to see how well the colors come out but also to see the composition of the army and its location.  Daguerre shows them to him and says, "On the subject of commercial ventures, how well do you think a book would sell that shows photographs of both armies as they move towards battle as well as their initial clash?"

'I think that it would sell tremendously well, provided the cost was not too prohibitive. There are many historians around the world who would wish a copy. I think though that I would love to see photographs of the world's great paintings published as a book. Imagine being able to see Monet with having to travel to the Louvre. How art could be spread reducing the need hopefully for photos of armies." replies George.

Daguerre replies, "My artist colleagues have expressed similar comments, including Claude Monet. This book will be more than just a historical record of a minor skirmish between an Empire's army and some upstart rebels. When the book becomes a best seller it will also serve as free publicity for the viability of our two primary commercial ventures, color photography and the many uses of dirigibles.  You see Mr. Eastman, my French companions have expensive tastes and we are no longer subsidized by either the French Government or the various Universities in Paris. We need to come up with other means to survive, and the money made from our inventions will serve as that source."

George responds, "I quite well know that technical innovations can finance philanthropic ventures. But do not dismiss the wonderful resource that the book would be as a historical record. Perhaps aerial photographs of the pyramids and other wonders. Not to mention their value to geographers and surveyors."  They continue to looks at the photographs for a while.  George and Mina then head back downstairs in search of where Ruby has gone to.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 59 "The Rescue” (Episode Two, Chapter Nineteen) - Friday, September 9, 1882, 10:00 A.M.*

Ruby and Neferka had descended the two levels. Ruby notes that the only items of value left behind are the large statues. When the reach the ground floor they see that all twenty human men and the half-dozen ogres who participated in hauling the treasure have been lined up on the north and south walls. The Egyptian officer in charge calls out a command and the men begin to remove their clothing.

"Oh my, this is a tough job we have, isn't it?" Ruby chuckles as she eyes the men with a sparkle in her eye.  Princess Neferka laughs and says, "We must ensure that none of the treasure has been stolen. How would we ever know if something had been pocketed if they were allowed to keep the pockets. Let me know if you see anything you like, I can have it sent up to your room in the hotel for later."

Ruby taps her full lips in thought then laughs. "Not too long ago I might have taken you up on that most generous offer. But now my heart belongs to my fiancé, George, and I just couldn't do anything to hurt him." She sighs, "It's like I'm growing up or something!" She laughs again, "But I'm not going to turn down watching the show. After all, I'm just doing part of my job."

The Princess says, "If being a prude is growing then I will stay eternally young instead. I will spend tonight with Ahmed following our wedding, but then he's going off to fight his war and leaving me here by my lonesome. I think that I will need at least two or three of these robust young men to help pass the time."

Ruby says, "Luckily I have found a man that can keep me satisfied in a very non-prudish way and for the first time, I'm not minding growing up so much. But I must admit, I would find it hard to be faithful to anyone being apart for so long... so I don't blame you. And there are quite a few men there who are worthy of some of your time. But perhaps the war will be averted and you two won't have to be apart."

Neferka says, "The war will hopefully be shorted, but not fully averted. According to the Frenchman Renoir the British will reach Ahmed's troops as early as tomorrow at dawn. It will take longer than that for word to reach my father of this marriage and the desire for a truce, nor is there any guarantee that the British will listen to my father even if he asks them to stop."  

Ruby replies, "I wish there was something more we could do to help things. How would your father find out about the desire for a truce and why would it take so long?"  Neferka says, "You can help by having your fiancé photograph tonight's wedding. Pictures of me and Ahmed happy together should help to convince my father. I will write an impassioned letter, as will Ahmed, asking for peace. But Cairo is nowhere near where these armies will soon clash."

Ruby states, "I'm certain George will be willing to photograph. Is there maybe a magical means of getting the letter to your father faster?"  She says, "The letter will get there fast enough, the railroad runs from here to Cairo. It is getting a message to the British soldiers in the field that will take time."  She walks away from Ruby and over to the military leader, who is supervising his men that are searching the naked soldiers and guards for contraband concealed in their hair and other areas. She talks to the man while pointing to three of the naked men. She then returns to Ruby and says, "All set for tomorrow night. Let's head back to the hotel and enjoy a long bath."

"I approve of your choices and am quite jealous," Ruby smirks, recalling some of her own past exploits. "The men here are quite...fit. I will have to wrap up myself up with my own man to quell my jealousy tonight.  I agree, a bath is in order." She takes the Princesses' arm and with a final glance at the naked men, they begin to return to the hotel.  Four ogre guards are assigned to accompany them.

In Tanis, Abby has no difficulty getting by the guards and back into the room with the male prisoners.  She took a quick look around and saw they had waited for her. "Is the lock that difficult? We can use the elixirs to get them through the bars if we have to.  We have to hurry. We need to get back to the others...I just heard some pretty horrifying things. I think I'm going to need to use the Elixir of Flight myself. I need to get back to the others and let them know what I learned, and time is of the essence. So Fish, I need you to get us in this cell. I think we'll need the Insubstantiation for the ladies in the building."  Ben nods and attends to the locks.   

“Two men, an animal... what else?" Abby said, thinking through the elixir options.  Callum says, "I could bring those over and explain to the women how to use them. But I'm not sure they would care for the effect given their Victorian sensibilities." Abby says, "They'll have to get over it or stay. Getting out of a building is much harder than getting out of a tent.”  He says, "I understand, but the elixir only effects the body, not clothing. When they become substantial again it will be as the Gods made them.  She says, "So take their clothes with you and turn your back." 

Callum adds, “The women will also be at the mercies of the winds, there is no telling where they will end up. Obviously, I will accompany them.”  Abby says, “You’ll have to.  I have to use the flight to go back anyway, we'll have to figure out how to contact Sabah's cousins."
He says, "You best be off then. Wait of until you are out of sight from this camp before consuming the elixir. Be sure to stay low and away from any settlement. And most of all, keep your eyes on constant alert for the dirigibles."

The locks are opened in short order. The older men wait anxiously by the door. The two younger men awaken.  The still invisible Callum whispers to Fish "I only know three of these guys, I have no idea who the younger man on the left is."   Abby says, "Wait a minute, I'm not leaving you two here alone to do this, let's just make it quick. Two women, three men... You said five, didn't you? There's an extra," she said, dropping her voice further at the end.  Callum says, "I noticed. I have no idea who the younger man on the right is."  

She nodded and pitched her voice low, but not whispering. "Alright, here's the plan. Sarah is going to pick up two servants and a pet monkey. But I had only planned for three." She waved toward the young man they didn't know. "You are?"  He replies in a Scottish accent, "A world traveler and novice writer who finds himself in the wrong place at the wrong time. I was arrested yesterday. They accuse me of being a man of the Stuart family and plan to execute me for being a spy."

"That's a long name," she said dryly.  "I apologize, it has been said of me before that I am quite verbose. My name good lady is Robert Louis Stevenson."  Abby says, "That's much shorter. Now R. L. Stevenson, how are we getting you out of here. You were not in the plan. And unless you think crawling out of here like a spider might help, we need a separate plan." 

He replies, "I will exit by any means available. I have no fear of being executed for any actions that I myself initiated, but to die simply as a case of mistaken identity would not be fair or proper."  "Ok, let's make up some kind of disguise for you, anything to make you look like a worker so you can walk out of here with me." Abby began looking around the tent, trying to find anything they could use.

It doesn't take long for her to find some clothing piled in a corner. It is well worn and reeks of sweat, dirt and some type of fermented beverage.  She states, "If nothing else, the stench should keep anyone from looking too closely. Get dressed," she said and tossed him the stinking rags. "The rest of you, two of you will drink an elixir that will transform you. You'll look like Egyptian workers. One of you will drink an elixir that will turn you into an animal. Temporarily. A monkey would be a good choice. Who's willing to see how the monkeys live?"

The elderly William Flinders Petrie says, "It would be best that I try that miss, is it highly unlikely that a man of my advanced years would be a worker on a dig site, even with a magical disguise."  "As you like, sir," Abby said with a smile and handed him the vial. In a very soft voice she described where they were going and instructed them to make for the spot if they got separated. She handed the other vials to the two other archeologists and asked Cal, "Anything else they need to know?"

He replies softly, "No, just talk them through the transformations, they need to picture who they will become." he replies lightly, speaking soft enough that the Englishmen do not hear their voices. The men consume the elixirs.  Abby talked each man through his transformation, then tucked the new monkey inside her robes with his head sticking out. "Alright everyone, we're going to walk right out of here. We still have to get the ladies out of here, so I'm going to give you some orders while we're out there and send you toward our friends who're waiting. Everyone speak now, or forever hold your peace."

The men do as instructed. None of the guards stop 'Sarah' or her entourage. They exit the tent.  Abby spots the disguised Henry Jones over towards the far end of the camp, driving a mule cart filled with water buckets.  Abby headed imperiously toward the mule cart. When she arrived she made a show of moving the servants forward as she said low, "Can you get these men to the others?" 

Henry says "I can, are these who I think they are?"  "Yup, except one mistaken for another Scot." She backed up a step waved them away while muttering in Egyptian. Then she suddenly stepped forward and shoved the monkey at Henry, "And take the Monkey!" she added in French. "I have an interrogation to conduct."  Henry leads the men off to the edge of the camp. When nobody is looking they duck behind the nearest sand dune.

"Alright, let's go get the women," she said to Fish and Cal and started striding toward the brick building that housed the ladies, well aware that at any moment the men's escape could be noticed. She studied the security at the brick building as they approached.  The building appears to have only one entrance, a thick oaken doorway with heavy iron fastenings. There are three French Foreign Legion guards by the door. Cal whispers "I see a faint aura around the door frame, it appears to be magically locked as well. I doubt those guards can unlock it even if you order them to."

Abby says, "Damn. I don't have the skill to unlock a magically locked door. Any way we can get in a window? We wouldn't even have to actually get in if we found the right window, someone could use that arachnid movement to get to it, but it would be obvious. Damn, damn, damn."  They walk around the building and see that there are windows for ventilation near the ceiling, nine feet off the ground. Cal says, "Either myself or your friend Benjamin should use the elixir, you should not while there is already an elixir within your stomach. Mixing magical elixirs could lead to some dangerous results."

Abby says, "The women would probably be even more upset if they're being talked to by someone they can't see, but there's no guarantee they'll be able to see Fish through the window either. But they might not trust you, Cal, knowing why they were taken. I think Fish should go up. And I hate to say it, but since I can't help here, perhaps I should go so I can pass on what I learned."  Callum says, “That might be best, we can handle this.” "Alright, have fun you two. I'm kind of sad to miss the shocked expressions from the ladies. Careful, see you back in Zakazik."

As Abby was walking away, hoping to disappear behind the sand dune as Henry had, she suddenly realized that she shouldn't take that potion of flight either and hoped this one wore off soon.  But that was for after she at least got out of the camp. She retraced her steps to where Henry had been and tried to leave camp unnoticed, or at least unnoted.  "Oh damn, here we go." Sure Fish could take care of himself, and at least Cal was invisible, she kept moving, staying out of sight of the camp and moving as fast as she could.

Back in Zakazik, Ruby and Neferka are reclining in a ten-foot diameter tile pool filled with very hot water as they drink a fruity-wine grown in the area. The Princess comments "Ah, alone at last." Ruby finds the Princess's definition of "alone" a bit surprising given the fourteen servant girls currently attending to the two of them.  "Ah, I could get used to this! I've always imagined that I was a Princess in another life" Ruby says, sipping her wine. "Though I am wondering, are you ever just... alone alone? I mean like, just you?"

She replies, "I can order the servants away any time I wish, but with a war going and this hotel lacking the security of my father's palace, I would always want others near me to feel safe."  Ruby replies, "Too true. I keep forgetting that it's a dangerous war zone and I do apologize for that. I don't always tend to be the most cautious person around."  She dips her shoulders down into the hot water. 

She says, "I admit, the thought of your wedding is very romantic and from what I have seen, Egypt is very exotic and sexy. I wonder what George is up to right now?" Neferka replies, "He's probably busy playing with toys.”   "Yes, yes, boys and their toys. Sometimes it grows weary but I know it's important."  The Princess asks, “So what are you planning to wear tonight for the ceremony?"  

Ruby's brows furrow together in a familiar fashion. "You know, I haven't figured that out yet, what to wear. I suppose I should run out after our bath and find something. Do you have any suggestions? I know it's kind of last minute."  She says, "I will wear a wedding gown, I have an older cousin who lives in this city who has agreed to let me use the one she wore four years ago. For you I have a dress similar to what Cleopatra wore. But it is somewhat sheer. You might want to wrap you in some strategically placed veils first in order to not scandalize some of the other guests."

Ruby states, "Neferka, it's like we are sisters you know me so well! I don't mind the sheer but of course, I would not want to scandalize your guests. I will dress appropriately and be dazzling for you. I'm very excited! I imagine some of your girls will be able to help with this wild mane of hair? I want it to look just right.  Now, do you have something sexy for your wedding night?"  She gestures down towards her naked body within the bath and says, "You do not think that Ahmed will find this sexy?"

Ruby chuckles, "Of COURSE he will find you more than sexy. I suppose it's an old American tradition that we pretend to be demure on our wedding nights. I myself love to tease and tantalize with lacy things until my man begs for me... it makes him always want only me and his eyes never wander after that."  The Princess smiles and says "Perhaps you can loan me something for this evening."

Ruby says, "I absolutely can and will. Trust me, neither you or him will be disappointed." Ruby sips at her wine for a long moment. "So, are you nervous?" Ruby asks quietly. "Marrying someone is a big deal."  Neferka replies, "I am the eldest daughter of a King. I have been trained and prepared for marriage my entire life. I am very pleased that my suitor is a young, brave and handsome man who I enjoy the company of, rather than an old fat sultan or foreign Prince that Father sought only for political purposes."

Ruby says, "Heh, I'll take that as a no. You sound very prepared and happy and therefore I am happy for you. As for me... I love my fiancé so much but sometimes I wonder... not too long ago I thought I would never, ever get married."

Back near Tanis, Abby has to keep moving, as the French Foreign Legion troops soon set out in pairs atop camels looking for the escaped prisoners. She manages to spend the better part of the next two hours evading capture until the elixir within her system finally wears off.  The elixir wearing off was just as strange as when it took effect, but at least this time she got her own body back instead of getting a new one. She took a deep breath and swallowed the flight potion, then kept herself low to the ground as she could to avoid being seen then headed back to Zakazik.

It takes a solid twenty minutes of experimenting for Abby to get used to the concept of unaided flight. She soon discovered that it worked best while going horizontally with her arms straight to her sides, as any arm movement created wind resistance and she almost crashed into the desert sands twice. One hour into her flight she sees a dirigible approximately thirty miles northwest of her, moving away in a northerly direction towards the Nile Delta along the Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 60 "The Royal Wedding” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty) - Friday, September 9, 1882, 8:00 P.M.*

As the afternoon rolls into evening in Zakazik, the entire dining area has been reserved for the Royal Wedding. General Ahmed Orabi is attired in a traditional Egyptian robe and carrying a staff as the Priest and Priestesses move toward the alter. The other guests begin to gather around.

Ruby stands in the entrance way, waiting for the princess to arrive to help her adjust her gown. She had spent some quiet quality time with George before getting herself ready in her outfit. Brightly colored veils covered her body making a robe and she was wearing a traditional gold headband in her hair that ended in jewels on her forehead.  She gives George a kiss then sends him inside to find a seat while she waits for the Princess. 

The Princess descends the stairway, attired in a shear ivory gown bespeckled with strategically placed jewels that leaves little to the imagination.  Ruby gasps at the exotic beauty of the woman before her. "Princess, you are amazingly beautiful and look just perfect. Are you nervous?"  

She smiles and says, "No more than any bride." Ruby notes that an attendant follows with a long white silk cape-style shawl also interlaced with jewels. The Princess says, "Thank you for the compliment about the attire." She gestures back towards the shawl and says, "Unfortunately that will be draped over me before the photographers take any formal pictures, as it is unlikely that any British or American newspapers would print a picture of my current attire. But this is how I will stand before my husband and my Gods as I make my vows." 

"You and I have much in common. I have been chided for my wardrobe choices before. People can be such prudes." Ruby sighs, "But the shawl is beautiful also and hey, the rest of us will know what's on underneath! Now, is there anything you'd like me to do before the ceremony? Otherwise I will join the others and say my prayers to Aphrodite to bless your marriage." 

She replies, "Your blessing will be welcomed. Please, go join your fiancé, marriages should be spent with those joined in union or planning to do so."  The musicians begin playing their trumpets, flutes drums and an odd-square-shaped stringed instrument, playing the Egyptian version of a bridal march. The various attendants each take their places as incense bowls are lit. 

Ruby kisses the Princess on the cheek. "Be blessed," she says, then goes into the main room. Finding George, she slides next to him, under his arm. He leans down and kisses her forehead, "Everything alright?" Ruby smiles and nods, then they wait for the wedding to start, taking in all the amazing and new sights and sounds. 

The tempo of the music increases. A group of twelve dancers, four male and eight female, come out attired in form fitting gold and silver veils. They perform an elaborate routine that at various points in the performance includes wild acrobatics, twirling swords, flaming batons, and live snakes. 

The musicians then change to soft background music as the priest and priestesses begin the ceremony. Neither George or Ruby can understand the language that the words are being spoken it. Mina appears to understand and gives a signal that she will fill them in later (as talking or whispering during the service would be very inappropriate). 

Ruby grips George's hand in hers tightly. He is really paying close attention, as he always does. Ruby stares up at his handsome face until he looks down at her. She smiles, "I love you," she barely whispers as she squeezes his hand.  Ruby had been leaving a lot of her own wedding planning to George. He wanted to have a large formal affair at his new home that was currently being built to satisfy his mother and his business associates. 

Ruby didn't care as much about the wedding, and she didn't care to admit, she still had some reservations about "getting married." Not that she didn't want to marry George, it was just a mindset she still had to get over.  However; this wedding was filling Ruby's heart and head with notions and the smile on her face grew as she watched the festivities. 

George squeezed her hand in return and whispered "I love you" in return. His eyes though stayed fixed on the ceremony. The anthropologist in him was very curious as to the rituals and his ear was straining to catch the phonemes in the language. 

The priestesses bring forward a pair of brass braziers which the fill with oil and light. A powder is then dropped into them which cause a thin smoke to fill the room with a violet tint to it in color. The bride and groom both turn to face the audience and then hold hands while the priest steps forward and places a hand on each shoulder of the General and the Princess.

As they speak George and Ruby both hear the words in perfect English, even though the lip movements do not match the words. Similar comprehension is registered on the faces of those present. What follows is a recitation of vows, but they are not vows to each other, but rather to all of Egypt. The Priest begins each section and both the bride and groom then reply in their own words. They vow to rule with fairness to all, to treat the clergy with dignity, to treat slaves with kindness, to respect the Nile River and the gods of nature, to not provoke war against their neighbors, and lastly to be good listeners to all.

As the wedding nears its conclusion those in the audience view a part of the ceremony that is far more sensual than the traditional kiss used in western society. The two stand facing one another as the groom places his hands atop his bride's head. He then slowly lowers his hands along the front and sides of her head, gently passing them over her ears, eyes nose and mouth. He continues to lower his hands over her slender neck, breasts and torso as he kneels down before her. His hands continue to descend, crossing briefly over her genital region before continuing down her legs and her feet, ending him with bowing before her and stating loudly, "I take you as mine, Princess Neferka."

She reaches out and places her hands atop his head. He begins to rise, with her hands slowly flowing down his face and neck in a similar manner as occurred moments ago. As he rises to his full height her hands lower across his chest and she kneels down before him. Her hands linger briefly over his genital region before descending down his legs to his feet. Bowing before her she stands "I take you as mine, Prince Ahmed." He holds out his hands and she clasps them, him pulling her up to her feet. 

Ruby watches the ceremony with just as much, if not more, intensity as George. The sensuality of it all courses through the room and her skin tingles as her senses heighten. She squeezes George tighter as she watches with wide eyes and a large grin on her face, her excitement for the later festivities growing. The Priest declares the ceremony concluded and the hall is filled with the sound of trumpets blaring. Fireworks are then shot off from the roof outside and a loud cheer rises from the people of the city below.  

She claps and cheers loudly as the ceremony ends. "After a ceremony like that I wonder what is in store for tonight!" she laughs mischievously.   Mina says, "They modified the ceremony for the benefit of us Americans and the French. With the traditional Egyptian Royal wedding that final portion of the service would not have been a symbolic consummation but rather the actual consummation with all assembled as witnesses."

Ruby's eyes go wide, this time not in curiosity. "Really Nana?" Mina replies, "Absolutely, it is seen as a way to honor Isis, the Goddess of Magic and Fertility."  Then Ruby chuckles. "Should we get married here, George?" she teases.  "When in Rome....." replies George with a wink.  Ruby crinkles her nose, confused. "But we're not IN Rome...,"  

George smiles "No my pet. There is a saying 'When in Rome, do as the Romans do'. It means to adopt the local customs of where you are."  "Oh." It takes a moment before the recognition crosses her face. "Ah, I get it. Silly George." She playfully smacks him. "So which part of that were you referring to? The wedding part or the, uh...," her eyes sparkle, "...Other part?"  "Well, we have to abide by all local customs my love." replies George with a wink.  Ruby stands on her toes and kisses George. "I suppose we must...," she kisses him again.

Nana decides not to interject into the conversation and heads across the room to converse with one of the younger Frenchmen, the same one who she had interacted with the day before.  

Laughing, Ruby says, "Look we chased Nana away. I wonder if we should just have some fun tonight or actually try to gather some information to help our mission here? Either way I should check on the Princess soon and see if she needs me for anything."  "Why Miss Ruby West, you have the most fun when you are working" says George as he smiles. "I am sure we can do both"  "Well darn, I was hoping it'd be all play and no work but I suppose... you are right... I do always have fun!"

Meanwhile, Abby has now been flying west for several hours as the sun set.  She can see Zakazik in the far distance as explosions then fill the air above the city. At first Abby suspects that it is under a bombardment of British artillery until she notes the flashes of fireworks.  Abby looked for a good place to cross over the wall and land, close to where the fireworks are coming from. That's where Mrs. Parker and the others would be.

Back inside the Grand Hotel, Ruby takes George by the hand. "Let's go." as they walk towards the Princess they both take a good look around to see who they recognize at the party.   "Your Highnesses!" Ruby calls out as they approach them, "Congratulations!"  She gives Ruby a hug and kisses George on the cheek. She tells George, "Daguerre and Lippmann are getting their cameras to take the formal portraits. Would you like to take some as well?" "Thank you for the privilege your Highness, I would love to." says George as he signals a young boy by the door to bring in his camera. George Eastman came prepared.
The next half hour is spent with the trio of photographers taking formal portraits of the wedding party and assorted guests.   

It has taken another half-hour for her to reach the city. The city-wide celebration is going on, although the guards atop the tower appear to be on full alert, not surprising given the fear of an impending British attack. A caravan of empty carts and wagons is approaching the city from the southwest and Abby has no difficulty landing unseen inside one of the larger wagons with canvas walls. The driver speaks to the guards in Greek and explains that he has come with empty wagons to help one of the wealthier families evacuate. The family is apparently known to the guards and he is hastened into the city without the wagons being searched.

Abby stayed in the wagon, deciding that a wealthier family probably lived in the same area as the palace where the wedding was taking place. She stayed until the wagon took a turn away from the area she wanted to get to, then slipped out and walked the rest of the way, asking for Mrs. Parker when she arrived at the gates.

The palace guards surrounding the grand hotel check their list, and seeing Mrs. Willamina Parker as one of the invited guests, lead Abby inside. They tell her to wait in the hallway outside of the main dining room as they head inside and inform Mina that her servant would like to see her. Mina follows the guard out into the hallway to Abby.  

"Mrs. Parker," Abby said with relief. "I learned a lot more today than I bargained for. Is there somewhere private we can talk?" Mina brings Abby upstairs to her Grand Hotel room where Lawrence is waiting. She then returns to the wedding reception to inform Ruby and George that Abigail has return.  She tells they to stay at the reception for a while longer and then find an excuse to leave and to meet upstairs in her room.

Mina heads up to her room to see an exhausted but frantic Abigail waiting for her.  Abby took a deep breath and began explaining. "The French are planning to assassinate the King and his sons, then rule through the Queen as a puppet. A lot of other people will probably die too. Sarah Bernard and some man named Gerome Sardou are to sneak in to the Palace with an elixir. They are trying to convince a man named Abdullah, some kind of fanatic, to attack the palace to cover up what really happened.

Sarah is to impersonate a Druidess, and they're supposed to capture shepherds on the way to Cairo for some reason, I'm not sure why, without attracting attention. The shepherds protect the royal flock and aren't to be harmed.  Apparently they tried once before to break into the Palace using magical disguises, but were caught. Now they're trying mundane disguises. They want to take over Egypt because they're losing France. There's chaos within their organization and France may soon become like England and America, off limits to wizards."

Mina exclaims "What! Tell us exactly what happened and was stated." Abigail spends the next half-hour relaying the story in detail." Mina's comment afterwards is "Almost unbelievable, but not entirely. My guess is that the majority of the French wizards don't know of the murder conspiracy, they are probably only aware of their own roles in this Egyptian campaign. It's probably just a handful of their leaders that are manipulating all the various pieces of this puzzle.  So what do you think we should do?" 

Abby shook her head. "Sorry, I'm exhausted and my mind is about spent. Obviously we can't let this happen. I don't care what your cause is, mass murder is not the answer. Perhaps we need to find the real Sarah Bernhardt. It seems this thing can't happen without her."  Mina replies, "You say that she is at Heliopolis, which is a short distance North of Cairo. That is also the same location where Alsoomse and John Hardin have gone off investigating."

"I assume we have some way of contacting them, but dumping this on them doesn't seem right. They could get started looking into it for us on that end.  Planning isn't my strength," Abby said and started to pace. "If we told the Princess we'd end up with a lot more people to call on."

Mina says, "The problem is, who can we actually trust? Our main advantage right now is that they don't know that we know. My gut feeling is that the Princess isn't part of this conspiracy. She might enjoy being Queen but I don't get the impression that she would knowingly murder her parents and siblings. But if we tell her I get the impression that the very first thing she would do is share that information with her new husband. I'm honestly not so sure about General Orabi. He appears very tight with these Frenchmen and we already know he openly opposed the King. This plan would leave him as the new King of Egypt, which was basically the goal of his revolution. He could easily be a part of this."

Abby says, "I agree about the Princess, I don't think she has anything to do with this. I haven't spent much time with her, but her goal seems to honestly be to stop this conflict. I wish I understood what the thing with the shepherds was." 

Mina says, "The Royal Flock is a special breed of sheep raised and kept exclusively for the Egyptian Kings and Pharaohs. It was cross bred almost millennia ago from the Tunis breed that is prominent in this region and the Skopelos breed raised exclusively on the Greek island of Skopelos and adjacent mainland province of Magnissia. It has a deep auburn color wool and its meat is considered exquisite. It is used as the main course of special ceremonies." 

Abby states, "So Bernhardt disguises herself as this Druidess who also guards these sheep, then gains access to the palace delivering them with her accomplice. Merimee never said what the elixir actually was, but it must a poison.”  Mina says, "That makes sense. You said that the Frenchmen Moissan and Richet were referenced, both of them have expertise in poisons."

Abby says, “If we go simple, we stop Bernhardt from defeating this Druidess, but then we never find out how far this conspiracy goes. And does that matter?"   Mina says, "It may matter, they seem to have multiple things going on at once. Perhaps you should take the next Cairo bound train and meet up with Alsoomse and John to carry through your idea while the rest of us continue to operate here."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 61 "Cetan” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-one) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 6:00 A.M. *

Cetan was born to the Lakota Tribe. As a young Centaur he gained the attention of the Medicine Man and apprenticed caring for the many wounded in the wars the humans brought against the Centaur Tribes of the central plains. Later life on the reservation was hard and Cetan took work with the blue coats as scout. Many blue coats also came to him 'off duty' for his skills as Medicine Man. 

From there he was offered work in Buffalo Bill Cody’s Wild West show . The pay was good, but the 'performances' slowly ate at Cetan's soul. The show traveled far and wide, even across the Atlantic Ocean. Buffalo Bill Cody’s Wild West show toured England in the summer of '82. Cetan left the show and General Woolsley then hired him as a civilian Scout to work with the British Military during their Egyptian campaign. But over the last few months of the campaign he became disillusioned with the British and resigned. The British then washed their hands of him, leaving him in Egypt. 

Cetan was north of Cairo in the town of Heliopolis when he came upon an old acquaintance of his, an elven druid and friend of the Lakota named Alsoomse. She was on a mission along with a gunslinger friend of hers named John Wesley Harding. The three are now heading back to the town of Zakazik where the rest of Alsoomse's team is waiting. 

So the elvan woman Alsoomse, human gunslinger John Wesley Hardin, and Lakota centaur Cetan reached the Heliopolis train depot shortly after dawn. They boarded the northbound train from Cairo for the hour’s ride to Zakazik. The train was comprised of twelve cars: The Locomotive, fuel car, a water tanker, a Pullman 1st Class Passenger car, 2nd Class Passenger car, and a Working Man 3rd Class Passenger car, two box freight cars, a cattle car, two flatbed car and a caboose. 

The station conductor sought to make Cetan ride in the cattle car, which was filled with horses, donkeys and mules, but Alsoomse made an impassioned plea for better treatment, and so the conductor allowed them access to the 3rd Class Car. The only other passenger on that car was a reporter from the London Times. He said that very few people wanted to head into a war zone, the only others being the opportunists in the forward two compartments. 

Cetan spoke in Elvish a word of thanks to Alsoomse. He was confused at all the fuss, and wasn't sure what to make of it. This was Cetan's first ride on the iron horse in a car that had windows. He was having a hard time understanding the need. No buffalo here for the two legs to shoot. At least no two leg was handing him a pox laden blanket, or talking about scalps or such. 

The two leg who was the only other person on the train seemed nervous. Perhaps engaging him in conversation would help. Holding his hand up palm forward as he was taught in the Wild West show Cetan says, "Ug, you speak'em English pale face?" Cetan holds up some desert hare hides, "Trade wampum?" Making a wide hand motion encompassing the train car, "Why they makem you ride in centaur car?"

In what Cetan recognizes as a British accent he states "Yes, and I speak the Queen's English, not that corrupted version spoken in the former colonies. As to the 'centaur car', I had this car to myself since the train departed from Cairo, so it is you who is in the Reporter's car. I am pleased to make your acquaintance sir, did I not see you performing last summer in London with that ostentatious Mr. Cody?"

Cetan feels more comfortable with the two leg speaking his mind. He doesn't trust the quiet sneaky ones. Somewhat embarrassed about being recognized from the show, he none the less introduces himself and recounts some of the more interesting tidbits in the broken English and hand motions the two legs seem to expect.  Then he asks, "What bring'em heap big British Gentleman this way?"

He replies, "I am a newspaper reporter for the London Times. There is a considerable interest in this Egyptian Campaign, and I plan to write a first-hand account of what transpires. Zakazik appears to be the closest community of any size to today's anticipated skirmish, and as long as the conflict remains to the southeast rather than southwest of Zakazik, this rail line should allow me to file my stories in Cairo."

Cetan replies, “Ug, What Newspaper man knows of Egyptian war? What makem war so interesting?”  He replies, "The interest is in the canal, the Suez Canal linking the Mediterranean Sea to the Persian Gulf. That allows ships to travel directly from Europe and Asia without having to sail around Africa. British banking interests financed the building of the canal, so retention of a stable Egyptian government, who will honor those financial commitments, is essential."  

If the newspaper man can get a hot kettle of water, Cetan will offer to make an herbal tea to lift their spirits and continues conversation.  The conductor is able to retrieve tea for them from the front Pullman car. With slightly less broken English and dramatic hand gestures he will introduce himself as Cetan, Hawk Spirit. Allowing the newspaperman time to give his name. He'll ask if the man has covered wars before and how he goes about watching them without dying?

The newspaperman introduces himself as Bosworth Rugglesby III, and says that he has been with the London Times, a paper nearly a century old, for the past eight years. Prior to that he was a reporter for the rival London Gazette, and worked as a reporter covering the American Civil War. He adds, "Avoiding dying is easy enough, when the shooting starts move some place where it isn't."

Cetan asks where Mr. Rugglesby will be staying in the event that he stumbles on some news worthy information.  He then proceeds to compare notes with the reporter on points of interest about the blue coat soldiers. Cetan, doesn't see the Blue coats in a favorable light, from the Indian wars and from years of actually working as scout with them.  Mr. Rugglesby indicates that he will be staying at the "Parlor of Bast's Providence Inn", on the northeastern end of the city. When discussing American soldiers, the man indicates that he found them too crude and unimaginative for his liking.

Meanwhile, at the train’s destination in Zakazik, Willamina Hamilton Parker and Abigail Marsters were preparing to leave their hotel for a trip to the train deport, to await the arrival of the very same train bringing their companions. Unaware that the others were returning, Mina and Abby were preparing to take the return train back to Heliopolis. Once there, they hoped to find their friends and then stop a French assassination plot. Lawrence Cantrell says goodbye to them and wishes them luck. 

As Abby and Mina head towards the train deport they see that they are not the only ones with the same idea. They arrive to discover somewhere between eight-hundred and a thousand people already there. Some of the city guards have positioned themselves on the train platform to hold back the crowds once the train arrives. The manager of the Depot is explaining to the crowds that four more trains are scheduled for later the day, so to be patient, that there should be no difficulty getting everybody on board at least one of them.

As they stood waiting for the train to come in, Abby tried unsuccessfully to stifle an enormous yawn. "I'm sorry Mrs. Parker. I didn't get that long to sleep and even that wasn't very good; I was worrying about Ben and Cal. And we won't hear anything about them before we leave. I'd best just get used to it, I suppose."  Mina says, "Both are very capable young men. I do not know your friend Callum, but I can assure you that Benjamin Trout would have had not difficulty evading trouble....no, let me rephrase that...avoiding capture despite any trouble. So with Benjamin watching Callum's back, I am confident that both are safe.

Abby replies, “Worrying isn't generally my nature. I guess Cal suddenly being here just threw me; I really thought I was never going to see that boy again. And then... 'Oh, Hi Abby, I'm here. I'm not really an archeologist, but I didn't lie about my noble bastard parents hating you even though they've never met you. And by the way, I've been a British Spy for years! But I'm out of that now since my cover's blown! Let's pick up where we left off!'"  Despite the words Abby's tone was light. "It was good to say that," she laughed. "He'll survive just to drive me crazy. How difficult do you think it'll be to find Sarah Bernhard in Heliopolis?"

Mina says, "Probably very difficult, she's both a wizard and one of the world's greatest actresses, she could be anybody and we'd never know it. The only real clue would be that I could should be able to detect magic on her, but this is also part of Arabia, where one in ten people know and use magic."  Abby replies, "If we have to, we can fall back to finding the Druidess instead and plan a good defense against Sarah when she comes. We should probably work both angles."

Mina says, "Only if we manage to locate the other two, I would not recommend the two of us splitting up otherwise. They probably don't know who you are, but I'm too well known in magic circles."   Abby interjects, "Oh no, no splitting up. I've always been adventure-prone, but I've never been involved in something like this. It was bad enough having to go off on my own when I was disguised. And unfortunately I tend to be memorable, at least to men," she said with a hand to the honey-colored hair twisted behind her head. Then she laughed and added, "Well, it's not always unfortunate."

Mina smiles and asks, "Men or man? You have been far more animated ever since you ran into Callum Stuart two days ago."  Abby answers, “Let's put it this way, Cal isn't the first man to remember me. But as far as me remembering a man... I really am thrilled to see him again, even though he's so cavalier about everything.  It's not just Cal, though, the more being more animated. Mrs. Parker, I've struggled to find my place in this group. Not my job, that I know, but my place. In school I was "that smart girl who wanted to go to college". 

Then I went to college with a whole bunch of girls, and I was "that gorgeous, uninhibited girl". As I moved up further in my career I earned the respect of the people I worked with and I was happy with being "colleague". I fear here I'm a little bit too much like you, a little too much like Alsoomse, and a little more too much like your granddaughter.  When it comes to Cal, with him, I know where I stand. At least as far as how we relate to each other. And knowing where I stand always makes me more confident.  But not to worry, time will shake things out. On both fronts."

Mina replies, "Ah, but you do have a special role to fill with this group, you're my friend and confidant. Normally I have no choice but to bond with the only other female on the team, but not now, half of our team is comprised of women. Furthermore, I am the team leader, something that has never happened before. And while I value the counsel of Alsoomse and Ruby, one is the grandmother of my husband and the other my granddaughter. We are of no relation Abby, your view point is more objective, not clouded by family and history."

Abby's smile was genuine as she said, "Mrs. Parker, I'd be pleased to be your friend. And have someone to confide to in return. And as long as I'm not trying to work out my own love life, my vision is usually pretty clear."  Mina says, "Well, I for one see a very positive side effect to your former love reappearing at this time. Our team's two acquisitionists, Lawrence and Benjamin, have both been somewhat smitten. Mr. Stuart being here will help them both to focus on the mission at hand rather than potential romantic entanglements."

"I must have been focused on the mission; I didn't notice. Good to know I haven't lost my touch," Abby chuckled. "We'll all become friends quick enough and then you won't have to worry about romances. A lot of times I like men for friends better than women, but then again, most women aren't like us."  Mina replies, "True, true, and I know what you mean about being too busy for romance on missions. I'd worked with James for almost a half-century, with us even posing as a married couple on many occasions, with never any indication of romantic feelings. That's why his proposal a few years back came as such a surprise

"You didn't have any inkling? At all? You must have felt something yourself since you said yes."  Mina laughs, "We were always fond of one another, but on most of our missions together either or both of us were married to other people. There's also something comforting in being regarding as "one of the guys" when everybody's life is on the line."

Abby states, "I'd say it's essential. If you're working with men who don't think you can take care of yourself, suddenly they're paying more attention to protecting you than to getting the job done. That's where Cal might be a problem. He's never seen me deal with dangerous situations, we were on a dig together in England. It's not that he doesn't think I'm capable, but he doesn't KNOW it, and he has a noble streak."

Mina laughs and says, "Let him spend a little time with myself and James, we'll set him straight in no time." As they are talking, more of the city guards arrive to quell the potential riot that might appear when the train arrives.   Mina says, "I fear we will not be able to make the first train out just waiting in line behind this crowd. Perhaps we should think of another way to board."

Abby says, "That's been in the back of my mind, too. Wouldn't be the most comfortable ride, but we could try to get into a freight car. It'd get us where we want to go. Otherwise we could try to charm someone. I really hate changing people's minds over their own wills though. Anything much more serious, that isn't mundane, is beyond me at this point." 

Mina says, "The freight car is possible, nearly everybody here has a suitcase or trunk with their most valued possessions, I imagine that is where they will stack it all. But the guards will most likely be closely watching that as well, given how anxious people are to depart."  She replies, "Disguise ourselves as railway workers, then carry someone's luggage onto the train?" Abby chuckled. "We can cross the world in moments, but can't get on a train!"

A mile to the east, nearing the city gate, are Benjamin ‘Fish’ Trout, accompanied by Hakar, the cousin of Priestess Sabah, after a very long night of traveling across the desert from Tanis, while evading capture from the French Foreign Legion. They note a steady stream of people fleeing the city, the two of them being the only people approaching it.  

"I'll let you do the talking to Sabah, should the need arise," sighs Fish. The sand in his undershorts is chafing him. It's enough of a distraction he gives hardly a second thought to all the loot that passers-by have stowed in their steam trunks and saddlebags.  One of the guards knows Hakar well, which facilitates their quick entry into the city.  Just for practice, Fish takes note how securely the guard's sidearm is secured.

Once past the prying eyes of the guards and inside the city gates, Fish quickly steps into the nearest alley or deep alcove, pulling Hakar with him. He immediately reverses his own cloak and tucks the hood under the collar, transforming its appearance from a dull grey road garment to a mustard yellow overcoat. He pulls his ponytail from its tie-band and shakes his hair loose over his shoulders. He pulls a thin silk bag from the top of his boot and yanks Hakar's cloak off, stuffing it in the sack.

"That should get us past the first glance, which is all that usually matters!" whispers Fish, slapping a simple, wrinkled fez atop his companion's head. "Now let's go meet up with the rest of the party!"  Hakar replies, "I have to first let Sabah know that we are back and that we were successful."  "Lead the way!" quips Fish, as they step back into the street. He remains especially observant of their surroundings as they proceed.

Nobody gives them a second glance. Ben notes the heightened tension within the city. They arrive at the temple to find it packed, with tens of dozens of people there offering prayers and making sacrifices to Bast. Sabah is up on a podium saying prayers. She then makes eye contact with Hakar and Fish. 

"Do we just wait until she's free, Hack?" whispers Fish. He idly inspects the clasp on the finely-braided gold necklace adorning the pretty neck of the young woman standing ahead of him.  He replies, "No, she's seen us, and is smart enough to put one and one together. Staying would actually make her think something was wrong and we needed her. If we go now we won't interrupt her work, these people need her more than we do."

"The streets are even more crowded than this blessed sanctuary, Hack. Let's be on our way," says Fish with some impatience. "If I'm not mistaken, the masses are making their way to the train station."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 62 "The Golden Age of Ballooning” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-two) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 6:30 A.M. *

Back across town at the Zakazik Grand Hotel, the industrialist George Eastman was preparing to exit the suite that he shared with his fiancé Ruby West. He was dressed for traveling and packing his most portable camera equipment. He had been invited to join a team of French balloonists and photographers to make history by photographing from a dirigible the opening salvo of the upcoming battle between the British and Egyptian Rebel Army. 

Despite having been up late drinking, dancing and singing at the Royal Wedding between Princess Neferka and General Orabi, Ruby was awake and alert. Normally not a morning person, her internal body clock hadn’t fully adjusted from Florida time. 

Ruby sat at her dressing table, brushing her long hair. "George, please be careful. I'm very nervous about you being anywhere near this battle. And even though you will be in the air, you're still going to be in a... balloon... which I assume can pop and crash. And since you can't fly, I don't think that would be a fun ride."

She paused to stare at herself in the mirror, tilting her head as she gazed at her reflection.  "I have decided something myself. I hate to bother the Princess on her honeymoon, however; I fear what I have to say cannot wait. I will go see her today, wish her luck in her new marriage and while I am there speak to her about what we have learned. Especially about my fears about the General. Even though he is her husband, she is sensible and will hear me out."

He replies, "It's a dirigible dear, not a balloon. And yes it could get a hole, but not pop. Which would mean a rather quick decent, but the main chamber is comprised of several chambers of gas, so losing one isn't grounds for well grounding" says George with a smile at his own word play.

"Besides, I think you may have the more dangerous task if you are interrupting a honeymoon. So you take care as well. Our craft should be high enough that we are out of danger. This opportunity to take photographs no one has ever been able to before, and in color! I just can't pass it up. Though I have to say I will be anxious to return back to your embrace." adds George as he bends over and kisses Ruby on the top of her head.  Ruby tilted her head up and returned George's kiss. "It shouldn't be too long before we are together again darling."

She finished dressing. "I wonder if the new couple is still in the hotel? At least, I hope they are. Then again, it may be a little early to find them. Perhaps we should have some breakfast together before we both set off?" George agreed and together they made their way to the dining room.

"I must admit, I am STARVING," Ruby said, emphasizing the word dramatically. "I've been so hungry since we've been here, perhaps because of the new, exotic foods. I just love it! Or maybe because we danced so much last night at the wedding, who knows? Whatever the reason, I just want to eat! And you should eat a good meal too, who knows when you will eat next?"

Despite the early hour, the dining areas of the Zakazik Grand Hotel are packed and they are told it will be a twenty to thirty minute wait for a table. Ruby and George note that nearly half of the people dining are wearing traveling clothes and many have suitcases beside the table.  George checks his pocket watch and nods "That will be fine" as he nods that they will wait for the table. George escorts Ruby to a bench to wait for their table.  "Are you sure the general will still be here, won't he be needed on the front?" asks George.

"I don't know that he will be here," she shrugged. "He probably IS needed at the front. But I'm not sure he would take his new bride to the front of a battle, do you?" She looked off into the crowd of people eating. "I'm surprised we're still here ourselves, frankly. I know we are to try to stop the war but I'm not sure we are being successful. Looks like it might happen anyway. And, I'm a little worried about us not being together when the fighting does start."

George pats her arm reassuringly. "I know my love. But you are quite capable in a fight. And I will be high above the fight. We will both be quite safe, Athena and Aphrodite I am sure will see to that. Heck even Bast at this point I think too." says George with a smile. "Now if you are successful in your mission, what do you think the princess will do?"

"I really don't know," she shrugged. "But I can't think of any other way to try to stop this madness. I understand why the French are doing what they are doing... but it's just not right. So perhaps the Princess will try to warn her father or maybe she will believe speaking to her new husband will be best. But since it's possible he may be IN on this... I don't know what she will do. Maybe she will have another, better idea."  She gazed longingly into the restaurant. "We should have done more eating last night and less drinking, maybe I wouldn't feel so famished!"

"Well, the old adage is to keep your friends close and your enemies closer. What better way to see what the French are up to that to be with them. Besides, I intend to try to learn a spell or three while I am up there." adds George in a whisper.

"That's not a bad idea, actually." Ruby sighed. "I do miss Mr. Gonzales. I feel like I haven't seen him forever. Or anyone back in Promise City. Maybe that time in my life is over but I do miss it. I guess there are other ways to learn new things."  She scrunched up her nose. "Do you think they are planning to do more up there than just take pictures? It's possible, isn't it, that they will try to manipulate things from up there with their... skills? I'm not clear on if any of them are in on this whole plot but it seems likely."

"Well, let us remember the facts here Ms. West. While yes there is a war here, and while some of the French are here to purportedly document it, how did we get here, hmmmm? Recall that the French had a dig where we arrived and were close to discovering the passage. It may be that they wish to stop the war merely because it will interfere with their archeological expedition. That is still our way home, at this point at least. It is still our key to many mysteries. Mysteries we do not want the French to know or master." replies George in a quiet voice only Ruby can hear.

"I suppose. I mean, yes it is our way home but who knows why or what they are up to. Maybe they are trying to protect it, maybe they are trying to get the power of it for other reasons. If that makes sense. All I know is, we are running out of time. Doesn't this place know it should feed us so we can try to stop a war?!?!"

Ruby notices the hotel owner's relative, who she had spoken to when they had first checked it, sees her distress from across the room. He speaks to the head waiter who wastes no time to find a table for Ruby and George to sit at. They are led to the table, ignoring the angry stares from dozens of people who had been waiting longer. George offers an apology to the guests as he passes "Sorry all, goddesses first" he quips gesturing to Ruby. George takes Ruby's arm as they follow the waiter to their table, giving a nod of thanks to the worried relative. "I guess they have heard of your singing here my dear" says George looking over the menu. 

"I'm sorry but they will be glad they let us eat first later when this is all done. I hope."  Ruby ordered a full breakfast. "Like I said, who knows when we will be eating next? Besides, the food here is good."  While they wait for the food Ruby asked, "So, is there anything else I need to know? Where should we meet when we are done with our respective plans? I would hate to be sitting in the hotel all day nervously awaiting your return."

As they are wrapping up the conversation the French photographer Daguerre arrives at the dining room and starts looking around, most likely for George.  "Baby, your ride is here. I guess this is it for a while. Please be safe and be careful. Don't trust anyone. And don't forget that they are very proficient in you know what, so things, people, whatever might not be what it seems."  "Ha, that is a good one. The Infamous Ruby West telling me to be careful." laughs George.

Ruby waved the other photographer over. "Good morning Mr. Daguerre. Early start today I see. Have you already eaten?"  He replies, "I had a light meal two hours ago. I am sorry to interrupt, but the Dreadnaught will be landing momentarily and needs to be on its way as quickly as possible.”  She asks, "Any idea when you might be returning?"   Daguerre says, "Not we dearest Miss West, I will be remaining here, warships are too much for these old bones. As for your intended, wars are unpredictable. However, since we cannot take photographs after the sun sets it is safe to say that they will be back shortly thereafter if not before." George stuffs a few more mouthfuls of food in as Ruby interrogates Mr. Daguerre.  

"True, these wars are dirty, dirty business. So what will you be doing today then, if I might ask? Staying out of trouble, I hope."   Daguerre says, "There is still plenty to do here in Zakazik. My colleague Champollion needs to secure and protect his Bubastis project from the weapons of war, and we also have a Princess to keep safe if there is any hope of securing peace."   She replies, "You mean the dig that we took a tour of? Oh and funny you should mention the Princess..."  He replies, "Yes, that archaeological site must be protected from the ravages of war. And the Princess is the key to negotiating a truce. If she should die neither her father or husband would have any incentive to stop the bloodshed." 

George decides to save the poor man from further questions by standing, kissing Ruby and saying they must go. "I will send you a message my dear, I am sure we will return no later than an hour after sunset."  "Alright then, good luck and be safe." She stood up and kissed him in return. "I'm off on my own adventure!"  Once the two men departed Ruby returned to the hotel where the wedding was to look for the Princess.

As they make their way upstairs to the roof Daguerre says to George "There will be five separate groups on board the Dreadnaught: the soldiers, the medical team, the photographers, the pilots and the engineering team. You are being brought on board as a guest and participant to the photographic team. Before you board I need your assurance that you will in no way interact with and bother the other four groups. They each have very important jobs to do, jobs necessary to guarantee the safety of you and the others on board, and cannot afford to be distracted."

George says, "Well Mssr. Daguerre, that all depends of course upon whether their jobs distract me or interact with Me." replies George with a disarming smile.  With a stern look Daguerre says, "No sir, it does not. If you cannot give the assurances that you will not interfere with the operation of the craft you will remain behind."  "But what does the Dreadnaught need a team of soldiers for if this is, as I was told, merely a photographic expedition meant to document the battles and terrain?" queries George.   

Daguerre replies, "Why for self defense. The dirigible will be operating as more than just a photographic expedition. As you are no doubt aware, the primary cause of battlefield casualties is the lack of immediate medical attention. Our vehicle may also be serving the role of the world's fastest ambulance. We have made arrangements with both sides that if any of their military leaders, Colonel Rank or higher, should receive a mortal wound then we will land a safe distance back and take them on board. We will then transport them quickly to their designated military hospital. We expect both sides to honor that agreement, however there is always the chance that one side may see our actions as an opportunity to eliminate an enemy leader, at least for the short span of time that we are near or on the ground."

George answers, "You must understand Mssr. Daguerre that you are asking me to accompany an expedition that suddenly has a very different purpose, scope, scale, and perhaps intent than that of which I was informed of. The intimation however is more insidious. Why do you have some fear that I would interfere with anyone? For you to extract such a requirement of me, makes me wonder what motive you have for that. Why would I interfere with a solely humanitarian effort? Perhaps your lack of trust in me is reflected in you lack of trust for the combatants in regards to them keeping such a truce. As such I think it is quite reasonable for me to have qualms about giving assurances since I am not receiving any from you as to your level of non-inference. Do you fear espionage? Sabotage? 

Do you fear that I shall sway the tide of battle? Should I not be concerned for the reverse? That you and your countrymen will seek to sway the tide of battle? I am very willing, nay eager to give you my assurances, so long as you are willing to vouchsafe for my safety as well as the intent of your mission. For with me airborne in your ship, I am culpable and accomplice to whatever actions are performed there. So Mssr. Daguerre, do I have your assurances?" asks George indignantly.

Daguerre ceases ascending the staircase, stopping on a platform between the third and forth floors and tersely states "Mr. Eastman. My assurance is that we wish for this conflict to come to a peaceful conclusion. We have advisors with Generals Orabi and Woolsley, who feel that both men are reasonable and will negotiate a peaceful settlement. Both of those men, however, have fiercely loyal officers beneath them. If either of those men were to die, they would become martyrs to the cause, then their subordinates would more likely fight with greater intensity and refuse to negotiate. Given that both of those men believe in leading from the front lines rather than the safety of the rear only heightens the chance of a mortal wound. So we are doing what we can to keep both men alive, to facilitate peace. 

I doubt that either side would break the agreement if we are transporting a Colonel or lesser General, but if they know that the military leader of the other side is the one we seek to help, well, that might be too tempting an opportunity. That is why we need to have a show of physical force, to allow us the opportunity to help in this fashion. All that I seek from you is the assurance that you will allow us to do so. As much as Gabriel Lippmann would like you to accompany him, I will not permit it if I think that you will in any way interfere with the operation of the vehicle or its humanitarian mission."

"Then you have my word I shall no interfere with the operation of the Dreadnaught in carrying out it's humanitarian mission" replies George stiffly.  "Very well sir", Daguerre states. They resume the ascent up the stairs, soon reaching the rooftop. George notes that there is a large group of ten French Foreign Legion soldiers huddles along the far corner. Near them is a group of six men in suits and ties standing alongside a small cart Based upon the bedding on the top of the cart and black doctor's bags on a shelf beneath, it is assumed these are the medical team.

George follows along taking careful note of the personnel. He gestures to his own bags of photographic equipment. "Where shall I place my own equipment Mssr. Daguerre?"  He replies, "Mr. Lippmann will be here momentarily. He will show you on board."  The Dirigible arrives and is tethered to the roof. A ramp is lowered from the lower passenger compartment and the soldiers and medics board. The Frenchmen Lippmann and Poincare soon arrive carrying large satchels of equipment and usher George to follow them. 

They enter the lower level, comprised mostly of the arms and armament, and then climb a spiral staircase up to the top level. This level has a fifteen foot high ceiling, but George notes the springs and braces that could condense the ceiling to half that height if or when the floor rises due to the cannon recoil.  George looks around "Is this where we will set up gentlemen?"

Lippmann says, "Oui, stay clear of the pilots and engineers, but we can move around and set up at any of the other areas by the windows. Note that there are grommets and latches throughout the floor, we use those to fasten the legs of our tripods to, so that the cameras stay as steady as possible.  Henri Poincare heads to a metal table in the center of the room and secures a map of this section of Egypt to it. He then removes a number of magnetic markers of various colors which he places on his end off the table. 

"It is too bad we do not have a port in the floor to take pictures from directly overhead" replies George as he sets up his equipment. Gabriel Lippmann says "We actually do in the other dirigible. We can't do that here due to the cannon below. Unfortunately it would be unsafe to bring the other dirigible anywhere near a war zone, as it uses a flammable gas."

After his tripods are set up, he heads over to the maps to study the area, where he may want to take pictures, and what the markers signify.   George notes that the markers indicate both troops and cannon for both sides of the conflict. The dirigible departs, heading in a southeasterly direction.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 63 "Will the real Princess Neferka please stand up” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-three) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 7:00 A.M. *

Outside the Princess’s door stand a pair of heavily harmed ogres standing guard. Neither address Ruby but both give her icy stares.   She says, "Good day gentlemen, I am a friend of the Princess's. Is she up yet?"   One steps forward to block Ruby from attempting to enter while the other opens the door to head into the room. When the door opens Ruby notes several servants and some more ogre guards inside the central room. She does not see either the Princess or the General.

"Tell her Ruby West is here to see her!" she called after the guard, hoping perhaps one of the servants who knew her would alert the princess if the guard did not.  She took a couple of steps away from the door to put the guard at ease and waited.  In short order she is ushered inside and towards the master bedroom. She is surprised to see the Princess awake and alert, attired in of all things a large cotton flannel men's shirt in a red and black Rob Roy plaid pattern and a very loose pair of denim jeans. She is sitting in a chair at a desk, looking over some documents with a magnifying glass. A pair of large men's boots are on the floor near her chair. A steaming pot of coffee is beside her next to an empty mug with coffee on the bottom. 

"Good morning! How is the new bride this morning? It was such a beautiful wedding, I had a wonderful time and I can't tell you how much I appreciate you letting me be involved." Ruby moved to the coffee and gestured to the pot. "Would you like me to pour you another cup?"  "Yes, please," Neferka states adding "I've been up for an hour or so."   "How do you like it?" Ruby asked as she poured the princess a cup. "And my goodness, up an hour? After all that partying you did last night?" She sighed. "I guess with everything going on it's hard to sleep."

Ruby looked around the room. "Where is your new husband?"  The Princess replies, "He left two hours before dawn to go fight his war."  "I'm so sorry Neferka," Ruby said as she squeezed her arm. "You must be terribly nervous."  She shrugs "About the war? Somewhat, but Ahmed is a very experienced General, with considerable troops and firepower. Plus he grew up right here, he knows this region like the back of his hand whereas it is new terrain for the majority of the British. I am far more nervous about myself being kidnapped, which by my calculations, will take place in another ninety minutes or so."

Ruby doesn't seem all that surprised. "Kidnapped?" She paused to think things though for a moment before continuing. "Actually that is sort of why I am here. But first tell me, why do you think you will be kidnapped?"  She replies, "As we speak, the French diplomat Passy is boarding the southbound train to Cairo, to deliver photographs of last night's wedding and personal notes from myself and Ahmed. Another French diplomatic team is currently visiting my father the King, led by the former French Empress, who was wife of Napoleon III. The French have high hopes of persuading my father to end the war.

But Ahmed and I know my father far better. We estimate that within ten minutes of receiving the news he will have dispatched his chief wizard to here, via a magical transportation spell, to abduct me and take me back to Cairo. He will then declare that coercion was used to force the marriage and declare it annulled. Ahmed and I, however, have other ideas."

"Aye Aphrodite, this is a mess. Princess, do you believe I am trustworthy and have your best interests at heart? I mean to say, that I don't want to see you harmed nor see a war happen here? I would like to hear your and Ahmed's plans, if you trust me enough to share them, but I also have some information for you, which may or may not change whatever your plans may be."

She replies, "I trust you absolutely, Ahmed and I have both discussed that very fact. That is why I wish to ask you a great favor. I would like you to make a personal appeal on my behalf to my father."  Ruby nodded her head. "Why do you think your father will listen to me over any of the French diplomats?"  Neferka replies, "You know what is in my heart."  Ruby says, "I do, I know you love him."

Ruby sighed. "Princess, are you convinced of the depth of his love for you?"  She replies, "Yes, and also convinced that he cares deeply about Egypt. Ruby, this is the best for everybody, to end the war peacefully before more blood is shed."   Ruby answers, "I agree, ending the war without more bloodshed is in everybody's best interest. And if you wish for me to speak to your father, I will do it. I promise." She squeezed the woman's hand and left her doubts about her new husband to herself.   

"Now, let me tell you what I know. I think there is a plot to assassinate your father. And I believe the French are behind it."  She paused and considered. "They also want to murder your new husband, and think they will be able to rule Egypt though you, the Queen. I believe they are afraid of a non magic supporting country, as their own country is becoming. I am not entirely certain which Frenchman we can trust and it makes me nervous you now mentioned two parties of French being sent to your Father. And that the General is surrounded by French he thinks are his friends."

A look of shock comes over the Princesses face. "What! How do you know this? What evidence do you have of this that you could show to my father?"  Ruby says, "I don't have actual physical evidence of this. But I absolutely trust where the information has come from. I think you know that I am here with my grandmother, and some other friends of mine. While I have been here with you, others have been off getting into their own trouble and have come to this information by way of that. I have no actual proof, myself. 

But believe me, none of us have any intention but to try to help stop the war. There are other details that I have of some of their nefarious plots and plans of exactly how they will try to accomplish the murder of your father.  However, I don't know that much about your Dad or his schedules or plans or whatever so I don't really understand how the French will put these plans into motion. Something about disguises and sheep...?" Ruby scrunched her nose.  "We've all been wracking our brains at what to do but in the end I felt it was best to trust you and tell you what I've learned."

"More important I think that you tell my father," states Neferka, "I am not sure how much you know about magical items, but one that higher-level wizards frequently craft is a magical disguise. This is placed on a piece of jewelry or clothing, and when a command word is stated, the people physically resemble who the items was designed to represent.  I have two such items, one that will make somebody resemble me, the other to change my own appearance. Ruby, I am asking you to take my place, to be the one who gets kidnapped. You would then explain all this to my father."

"I have heard of such items." Ruby slouched down in the chair next to the Princess. "Do you think he will listen to me? And, will you come with me, even if as someone else?"  Neferka says, "I think he will have no choice but to listen to you. And no, I cannot come. The Royal Palace has special magical protections, the disguises will be stripped the instant that you appear there."  

Ruby says, "I heard that - apparently some of the French tried that approach to get to your father already. And I am concerned that once my disguise is gone your father will throw me in a dungeon, or worse. I am just not sure I can force him to listen."   Neferka says, "Begin by telling him that you are the Granddaughter of Willamina Hamilton Parker, a close friend of the British Military. That should enable him to at least listen to what you have to say."

"George is going to kill me." She rubbed her eyes and sighed. "I don't think I have a choice though, I feel like I must go.  Is there anything else you can tell me to help me to get him to listen? Or anything else I need to know?"   She hands Ruby a silver and platinum ring with a tiger-eye stone. "This is the item that will transform you into me. The command word is "Isis". She also gives Ruby an amulet and says "This will help you too, it will enable to you to hear and speak all languages." 

The Princess pours herself a drink of some type of juice and then asks, "So what can you tell me about the American folk hero named Paul Bunyan?"   Ruby answers, "Paul Bunyan? The guy from the fairy tale? Uh, nothing really. My grandmother or even George would know more than me. And George would be happy to talk about it, he's a history buff. Why do you ask?"

The Princess lifts up a gold ring and states "Because that is who this will transform me into. Why else would I be wearing these absurd pieces of clothing? Ahmed thinks it best that I don't try to resemble anybody Egyptian, and was able to obtain this. Once transformed I will go find your Grandmother, and pretend to be her bodyguard.

"Oh, well Nana and a friend are trying to catch the southbound train right now! You will have to leave soon, now, to catch them. It's good, when you find her, tell where I went, she will need to know.   The only thing I know about Paul Bunyan is that he was supposed to be a big, tall lumberjack and has a big blue ox. Not very helpful, I'm sorry."  Ruby laughed. "I didn't want to say anything about the clothes... I am glad you told me though!"

The Princess calls one of the Ogre guards forward. This one is attired in fancier garb than the others, with gold trim on his jacket and rank insignia. Ruby recognizes him from the wedding as one of the personal guards to the Ogre leader. The Princess orders him to the train depot immediately to locate Mrs. Parker. Ruby is then shocked when the ogre rushes to a window, opens it, and jumps out despite being five stories up.  Ruby's eyes widen. "Um, did your guard just kill himself??"   

The Princess laughs and says, "No, he had on a magical item developed for top officers of the French Foreign Legion. Our guest had loaned it to him, it's called a Legion Flying Belt."  Ruby nodded her head. "Of course! I forget how amazing it would be to have people openly accept magic. You can probably find some amazing items here, even in the streets! I hope he catches Nana and Abby, that will make me feel much better to know you have someone to watch out for you, especially with this war breaking out today. Maybe.”

Ruby's mind was completely distracted by what was going to happen. She glanced around the room, finding some paper and a pen. She sat at the desk and quickly wrote out a note. "Please make sure George gets this, in case I don't return." She handed the Princess a quickly scrawled piece of paper.

Ruby then asks, “Is there anything I need to know about your Father? I will tell him who my grandmother is but I am wondering, what is his temperament like?"  Neferka replies, "His temperament? He's an absolute ruler that had a previous loyal follower of his mount a revolt against him. He will now be learning that the same follower has now married his daughter on the same day they mount an attack against his allies. It is safe to say that he won't be in the best of moods."

Ruby says, "I figured as much. Will he try to have me executed? You do realize Princess that this is a life threatening mission you are sending me on? I'm good at getting out of trouble... the trouble I usually get myself in... But this will be a huge test of my skill, I think."  She smiles and says, "You don't have to worry about execution, you are a very beautiful woman. The worst he would do is have you added to his harem as a sex slave."  "Oh, is that all?" Ruby said while rolling her eyes. "While I enjoy sex the whole slave thing is a turn off, I gotta admit. At least if that is the case it should buy me a little time to figure a way out.”  Neferka states "Absolutely, all of the new girls go through a several day orientation. By that time we'll have gotten you out of there."  

Ruby asks, “Is there something, an item, a memory, anything that I could give or show your father to prove I am actually sent by you? And didn't just steal your precious magic item in an attempt to break into the Palace? How about a letter with you backing up what I am to tell him in your handwriting? Or anything else you can think of to even prove I know you?"  She says, "I can write you a note, a letter of reference so to speak. I'll let him know that you firmly believe what you are telling him to be the truth."

"Thank you. I really just want him to see that you actually know me and I'm not some crazy person just trying to kill him. I am sure he's very on guard right now and perhaps just seeing a letter from you will make him understand that you know me and that you care about him."  Ruby got up from her chair and stretched. "You don't happen to have any spirits around here, do you? I'm going to be needing some right now, I think. Just enough to sooth my soul.  So I think once I am teleported in, all magical disguises will be gone. What about other magic, say, a charm spell I might have cast on myself?"

As Neferka pours Ruby a glass of the special fruit liquor she replies, "All activated magic and active spells will be negated. Some permanent magical items, such as the amulet, will reactivate within a minute or two. You theoretically would be able to cast new spells, however it is unlikely that you will find an opportunity to do so, as you will be surrounded by guards from the moment you arrive."

Ruby nodded. "Alright then, I will just have to use my natural charm and..., "She cleared her throat, "...Way with words to convince your father.  Do you have clothes for me then? I suppose I should change while you are writing your letter."  She took the fruity beverage and drank the entire cup down.  It has a sweet fruity flavor with a mix of apricot and lemon. It has a kick to it, the alcohol content being rather high.

The Princess gestures to the rather full clothes closet in the adjacent bedroom and says "Help yourself, it'll all fit since you'll be wearing my body."  Ruby chooses a royal purple and sheer two piece skirt and top from the closet. It's a bit snug as the princess is slightly smaller than Ruby. 

Neferka says, "Ah yes! Just like a Princess... almost." She hands Ruby the royal amulet. "There, that will help." Ruby puts the amulet on and gazes at herself in the mirror. "Not too shabby a princess, I must say myself. What do you think?" she asks, while helping herself to another glass of the fruity alcohol.

Neferka gives Ruby the tiger eye ring and has her state the command word "Isis". Ruby feels the magical transformation. She has used similar items before, but this time the magic and change seem to be more of a natural flow than a forced change. Looking into the mirror, they appear to be identical twins.  "Well, normally I don't like to pretend I'm someone I am not but I could get used to the life of a princess," she laughs. "How long do you think I have before the show up to kidnap me? I mean, you?"

She replies, "At least another hour, the train would just now be leaving."   Ruby states, "Oh, I guess I had some time then. But, you should probably be leaving soon anyway, just in case they show up early." Ruby tapped her lips in her familiar way but it looked funny watching the Princess do the motions in the mirror. For a moment Ruby considered just how much fun she could have as the Princess..."Ahem, so, assuming that no magic is involved, will this transformation last indefinitely?”  She replies, "It will last until either magically dispelled or until you remove that ring."

Ruby says, “Will they be assuming you will put up a fight? I could go with them easily as it is actually my goal but I don't want to make them suspicious ahead of time."  Neferka replies, "That will depend upon the orders given to the wizard. He would never do anything to me without my father's express permission. But if father is angry enough, who knows what the instructions might be."

Ruby says, "Alright then. I think you should change now and give yourself a little bit of time to get used to the new, larger body. Bunyan is huge I'm pretty sure. Then get going before someone shows up here early. I think I'm as ready as I am going to be."  The Princess places the ring on her finger and says the word "Lumberjack". She then transforms into a huge, robust man standing six-and-a-half feet tall, with curly red hair and a thick beard. She looks into the mirror and says, "It looks like we've switched our hair color."

"Well, now you can find out if red heads have more fun," Ruby laughed. "Though," she looked the "man" up and down, "I'm not so sure about this look on you. Still, you should be safe.”  She replies, "As long as I don't have to talk, the magic is visual only and my voice doesn't fit this body.”

Ruby says, “Gather up what you need. Oh, is that guard going to come back for you or will you meet him here?"  Neferka states, "I assume that he will be bringing Mrs. Parker back here."  Neferka says, “You will need to try to mimic my voice, at least for the confrontation with the wizard."  Ruby will just spend the next 30 minutes practicing speaking like the Princess.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 64 "Together Again” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-four) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 7:15 A.M. *

As Mina and Abby consider their next move the train arrives. The soldiers move forward and force the crowd back. From the front Pullman car exits a sheik attired in silk robes with gold and platinum embroidery. He has a harem of scantily clad women following him and over a dozen burly male bodyguards carrying large, sharp scimitars. Following them are a dozen ogre laborers carrying large trunks. 

From the next car exit an Egyptian man in a suit with nearly four dozen workers who head back toward the freight cars. Half of these men then begin unloading barrels and crates with firearms sticking out of them. The other half begin unloading horses and mules from the cattle cars. Other unload empty wagons and carts tied down to the flatbed cars. Abby says, "The second car, I get. The first car... that comes into a war zone with his harem? Well, I guess a guy who's really confident he's coming out on top of whatever happens.”

Four passengers depart the final car. Mina and Abby immediately recognize two of them as their friends Alsoomse and Hardin. Accompanying them is a Centaur and a bearded man in a dark suit carrying a well-worn suitcase. Abby exclaims, “Alsoomse is here. Guess we're taking the next train out." Abby lifted her hand and waved at the others.

As Fish and Hakar near the train depot they are startled by the sight of a flying ogre, dressed in military garb, and of fairly high rank based upon the various ribbons and insignia. He is flying overhead approximately thirty feet above the ground and at a fairly quick pace. Rather than flying directly towards the train it then stops and hovers above the crowd, looking intently below. Dozens of people stop and look up, several pointing in surprise. 

Neither John Hardin or Alsoomse notice Abby and Mina at first. Then a flying ogre arrives, hovering over the crowd, and lands immediately before Mina and Abby. Seeing them, Cetan uses his size to clear a path for Alsoomse and friends. The ogre exclaims, "Mrs. Parker, the Princess has need of you." This captures the attention of everybody around, including John, Alsoomse and the Centaur friend, as well as Fish and Hakar at the other end of the street.

Abby says to the ogre, "I'm guessing that telling you we're in a hurry and the Princess would really want us to get where we're going isn't going to persuade you to let us send her our regrets?" The Ogre turns to Abby and says "You can go where ever you wish, it is only Mrs. Parker who the Princess needs." Abby replies, "I go with Mrs. Parker. There is too much going on right now for any of us to be acting without an idea of what the others are doing. Beside that we also need to talk to our compatriots who just got off the train."

Alsoomse, Cetan and John Harding approach Mina, Abby and the Ogre. Hakar and Fish move closer to them from the opposite direction but still keep their distance. "Come on over, y'all," Abby said with a wave. "This nice gent wants to take us to see the Princess. Well, he just wants Mrs. Parker but I don't think he'll mind too much if we tag along."

Given that the crowd is still staring Hardin drops back, more out of sight, and waits for Fish and Hakar to approach. The crowd is now redirected to the train, which has started taking on passengers. A group of well-dressed men are escorted to the Pullman car. Regular passengers are then allowed to enter. Rather than stacking luggage in the freight cars people are just keeping them with them, turning the freight cars into passenger cars too. Rails are put up on the flatbed cars, which also then take on passengers (albeit those that have livestock with them).

Abby looked up at the Ogre and said, "Looks like we're goin' to have a large group. Do we just follow you to where the Princess is? That is, if Mrs. Parker is actually agreein' to go. And our friends actually get off their backsides and get over here." She looked over at Mina. "You are agreeing, aren't you?" Mina says to the Ogre, "It seems to be the best choice, lead the way." He takes them through the city. 

Entering the fanciest hotel in town, eyes turn to stare at the centaur, but nobody makes any attempt to stop them. They head up the stairs to the top floor and Presidential suite. As they walked over Abigail dropped back near Alsoomse and spoke very quietly. "We've learned a lot since you left for Heliopolis. You may hear some things that will shock you when we talk to the Princess. We'll get you up to speed as soon as we can get a bit of privacy."

Approaching the door to the Princess' suite Abby moved forward again to stand with Mrs. Parker. "I'm ready when you are," she said, half to her companion and half to the Ogre mage who had led them here. The door is opened and the group are led into the center room of the suite. A number of ogre guards and human servant girls are present. The Ogre who led them there approaches a closed bedroom door and knocks. 

Moments later the door is opened from inside by a large man with red curly hair and red beard, wearing demin pants and a plaid shirt. Also in the room is the Princess, attired in a purple and white Egyptian style dress. Cetan thinks to himself, "The princess is fooling around with a lumberjack? This can't be good!" The Princesses head snaps to see who the visitors are. "What's the meaning of this intrusion??" she asks. Abby looked to the Ogre mage, who looked just as stunned as some of her companions. She thought to herself, “She called for Mina, you'd think she'd know what this is all about.”

Ruby’s impression of the Princesses voice fools everybody except for her Grandmother Mina, who just smirks and plays along. Abby spoke up, saying, "Mrs. Willamina Parker, as you requested." The tall lumberjack in the corner nods to the Ogre. The ogre then exits the room along with the servants and other guards. The lumberjack steps forward and looks from eye to eye at Mina, Cetan, Abby and Alsoomse. Once all the guards had left the Princess said, in Ruby's voice, "Well, that worked." She ran over and hugged her grandmother. "Nana, I am so glad you are here! And you too Abby." Abby says, "I was wondering why we didn't see you here. Feels so strange to wear someone else's skin, doesn't it?” "Yes, it's very odd.” Ruby replies. 

Abby asks, “So what's the situation? We were just trying to figure out how we were going to get ourselves on the overstuffed train when Alsoomse appeared. We can catch the next train, but time is still short." The Princess attempts to speak in as deep a voice as she can, but it still comes out surprisingly high-pitched and not what the others expected from the tall man. He (she) says "Before we begin, you should know that we may be interrupted. The Princess's father may have his wizards come to take her once he receives word of the wedding. If that happens, do not resist. I also have one favor, if they ask please say that I am Mrs. Parker's bodyguard, otherwise things may not go well for me."

Abby says, "If there might be interruptions we should get started. Time is of the essence for all of us.” The lumberjack speaks up and says in her regular voice, "I am Princess Neferka." Abby pauses the says, “Princess, you called for Mrs. Parker and she's here. If you don't want us to interfere with the interruption, how can we help you?" Ruby says, “I don't really like it, being someone else, but the Princess," she nodded toward the tall man, "Needed our help desperately. It's a magic item and it will deactivate the moment I hit the palace. I'm a little concerned about this plan but for my end, I don't see any other way. Once I am in the Palace and myself again, hopefully I can get the King to listen to me. I plan on telling him that the Princess actually loves the General and was not forced to marry him but also some of the information you told me Abby, about the French plot to murder him. The more explanation you can give me to give him, the better! I realize I am missing some of your information." 

Abby says, “I can go over everything I learned with you again, but what I meant was how in seven hells are you getting to the Palace, and why would it be dangerous to you? Obviously if the Princess just wanted you to go as a messenger, she'd send you with a note of introduction and some guards..." Abby looked at the lumberjack/princess for a moment. "That skin must be even stranger to wear. It seems Ruby has some kind of mission for you, what can WE do for you?" 

Neferka replies, "You can claim that I am Mrs. Parker's bodyguard if the wizards do come to kidnap me. That is merely speculation on my part, it may not happen at all. You can also give Ruby any evidence that you may have discovered regarding the duplicity of the French, as she will have to convince my Father." She replies, "Princess, I don't have any physical evidence. No notes or messages. I was masquerading as one of the French wizards to help rescue some British archeologists. I even fooled her teacher and he discussed the plan with me.

We think most of the wizards don't actually know the entire plan, only their part. But Sarah Bernhardt, the actress, is supposed to get a druidess out of the way. She helps guard the royal sheep. The shepherds are to be kidnapped but not hurt. I think Bernhardt and her companion are going to try to sneak in using mundane disguises and poison most of the people in the Palace. Someone is trying work up some fanatic named Abdullah, trying to get him to attack the palace to cover up what really happened there.

And Princess, I don't have details of how, they plan to get rid of your new husband as well. The end goal is to rule Egypt themselves, though you as its Queen. Much as I'd love to see their faces when they find out you won't be ruled, I'd rather stop it before people die. Mrs. Parker and I were on our way to Heliopolis to try and stop her. Bernhardt, that is."

Alsoomse states "I have just come from Heliopolis. There is indeed a fanatic there by the name of Abdullah El Adin who is trying to stir up the population in support of the rebel causes and against the King. I saw no evidence of any French, however an actress of Miss Bernhardt's talents could easily disguise herself as an Egyptian." Abby says, "That's the idea. The wizards already tried to get two people into the palace using magical disguises and they were caught, tortured, and killed. That's why they sought out actors, people who could disguise themselves without magic." 

Abby turned to Ruby and added, "I think you skipped something Ruby. You're going to the Palace to talk to the King. I mean, that's good. If he'll listen to you he'll be warned if we can't stop those wizards. But.. You left a lot of why's out of your explanation." Ruby says, "Oh, right, that... Well, it's much faster for me to travel this way and as you know, time is of the essence. So the Princess asked me to use her magic item to make me look like her. She is convinced that once the Frenchman who is almost there delivers news of her wedding to her father, he will send a wizard to magically transport her - me - back to the Palace. Instead they will kidnap me and once I get to the Palace, the magical disguise will wear off, and I will try to convince the King of these things. I will take the note she has written as proof I have not harmed the Princess and hopefully that will work. If not," Ruby grinned, "You all will have to come save me! Easy peasy."

Ruby asks, “So, Nana, Abby, your plan now is to find the actress. If you do find her, what will you do then?" Abby says, "Find a disguised actress in Heliopolis, and rescue a red-head from the royal palace, all in day's work, honey. Just don't get yourself absorbed into a harem, alright? I don't wanna answer to your fiancé on that one." "Oh trust me, I'm not planning on THAT happening," Ruby laughed. "I love my guy and don't plan on losing him! He'd fight for me too but I don’t want to put him up against THOSE odds. Okay so you all now what I'M doing... what are YOU doing? Do you think you’ll be able to find Bernhardt? I'd like to get some time to talk to her, after all, she is one of my idols. Even if she is involved in some highly suspicious warmongering. "

Abby says, "Mrs. Parker and I were heading to Heliopolis to find Alsoomse and see what we could do. But since she's here now we can plan now. Finding Bernhardt won't be easy, we may have to look for the Druidess instead. At least her mentor thought Bernhardt would be upset by her role to play. He wasn't surprised to see her in the camp, and thought I was there to object. Why don't we all sit down, this could take a bit of time."

"Sure," Ruby said as she waved her arm around the suite, "We have a lot of room here. Have a seat. Alsoomse, did you find out anything new for us?" The elvan woman replies, "I found out that there are a group of six French wizards visiting the King at this palace and offering him advice, specifically, the former French Empress Eugenia Maria de Montijo de Guzman who was wife to Emperor Napoleon III. With her is Victor Duruy, who was a chief advisor and top mage to Napoleon III. Both of them are very highly ranked in the French wizards group, holding the positions of Ace and Queen of Diamonds. I know both of them, and can assure you that neither would be involved in an assassination plot."

Ruby says, "What about the other four with them? Might it be them or one of them? Or do you think it's a completely different group of French? I hate to say this but the Princess herself sent a French emissary to her father after the wedding." The Princess speaks up and says "I believe that diplomat, Mr. Frederic Passy, is totally sincere in his desire for bringing about peace. He too is fairly highly ranked in his group, the Jack of Diamonds I believe. If there is a conspiracy among these French wizards it clearly is not the entire group. A rogue faction perhaps." Ruby nodded. "I'm just not sure who to trust anymore. But it's good to have these opinions, they mean something.” 

Abby says, "All the people you've mentioned are part of the Diamond suit. When I was talking to Merimee, he said that the Diamond suit is no longer trusted by the others. The Empress and Duruy have lost their positions on the French council because of their attempt to get those Atlantean artifacts. I think you're all right, none of these people probably know of the assassination plot. Someone called Gay-Lussac is the team leader for the plot. The wizards who died trying to get in before were Montblanc and Pascal.”

Alsoomse says, "Joseph-Louis Gay-Lussac is a chemist, physicist and wizard. His expertise is in gaseous objects and acidic compounds. He was the inventor of the Potion of Insubstantiation. He is over a century old, and also fairly highly ranked among these wizards." Abby continues, “Merimee said the only reason he was approached was because they need Sarah and someone named Sardou, because they could act and use mundane disguises.” Mina says, "Victorien Sardou, a well known author of plays who began his career acting on the Paris stage. His specialty is the ability to write masterful plays of every genre. He will be dangerous, due more to his ability to improvise and adapt to any changing situation." 

Abby says, “As for Miss Bernhardt, what we do will depend on what SHE does. I don't want to hurt anyone, but I will to prevent mass murder." "We all will," Mina states. Abby nodded and was quiet for a moment. "Perhaps we need to go after Sardou. If he's trying to rile up this Abdullah, he would be easier to find.
If we can find and watch him, he might lead us to Bernhardt." Ruby says, "That sounds like a good plan Abby. Perhaps he is the key to all this. But where might he be?" “ 

Abby says, "Sardou should be wherever Abdullah is. And it shouldn't be too hard to find a frothing at the mouth fanatic who wants to kill the King of Egypt." "Very true. A little information gathering should do the trick. Unfortunately I can't help as my ride will be here soon. But I bet Fish could really help with that. If you can find HIM," Ruby laughed.

Mina says, "Okay, it's decided then, Abby and one or two of the others should head off on the next southbound train. The Princess should be able to write them an official note to get them into the Pullman car ahead of the crowds. I will stay here with Ruby and the Princess for the time being while we wait for George to return. If Callum or Benjamin manage to return I will apprise them of what is going on." Ruby says, "I'm not sure George will be back for a while Nana, he is photographing the armies. Maybe not until tonight he said."

Abby comments, "I'll have time before the next train. We should check the hotels for Ben and Cal. It'll probably take longer for Cal to get back, especially if the people he made insubstantial moved away from Zakazik instead of toward it I probably shouldn't admit I'm nervous about going on our own out there. The consequences if we fail are enormous." Mina says, "Alsoomse and Cetan could accompany you as well. You're also looking for a druid, both of them ARE druids." 

Cetan asks, "What you want'em druid to do?" Abby replies, "I want you to think like what you are. When we get to Heliopolis we might have to track down a powerful druid. I wouldn't know one if she sat on my lap. You'll know where a druid wouldn't be and where she would be. You'll know what she'd consider a threat and what not." Abby paused, for a moment losing a bit of confidence. "You used to be in a show right? You don't need to put on a show for me, so be yourself, warts and brilliance."

Abby, Cetan and Alsoomse head over to the other hotel, expecting to find John Hardin and Lawrence there, but also discovering that Benjamin 'Fish' Trout has also returned. "Fish, you made it back!" Abby gave him a hug that wouldn't ever hint that they hadn't known one another long. "Not that I thought you wouldn't. Heard anything about Cal?" Fish has no new information as they split up in Tanis. 

Abigail, Alsoomse, Benjamin and Cetan pack up and head down to the train depot for the southbound train to Cairo and Heliopolis. Alsoomse looks towards Cetan and says, "We'll come back to Zakazik some time later, there really is more to see here than these two hotels." 

They arrive at the train depot, where despite one train full of people already heading south, the crowds are larger than before. The note given to them by the Princess gets them to the front of the line and into the depot itself, where two dozen of Zakazik's most wealthy citizens are waiting to depart in the Pullman car. "Don't worry Cetan, I haven't seen much else yet either. Just add the temple of Bast and you've been everywhere I've been."

Abby looked around the station. "I feel like a bit of a heel taking up space on the train when so many people want out. I have to keep reminding myself what we're doing is important." She swept her eyes over the crowd, looking for any familiar faces. She spots a distance back in the crowd the Scotsman named Robert Lewis Stevenson, who had been held in Tanis by the French who mistook him for Callum. She realizes that he will not possibly recognize her, as she was wearing the face of Sarah Bernhardt when he last laid eyes upon her.

She leaned over to Alsoomse and said, "I see one of the men we smuggled out of the French camp. I'm going over, I'll be back." Abby made her way through the throng and came up behind Stevenson. "Sir, my name is Abigail and I'm here to get you out of here," she laughed, repeating what she'd said in the prison tent and using her distinctive accent. "I see you made it out of the camp just fine."

He does a double take and has a look of confusion on his face at first. The realization of who she is then dawns on him and a smile comes to his face. "Yes, I did, and I thank you for the assistance yesterday. The archaeologists were all united with the British military, and are on their way back to England as we speak, but I am not ready to return home as of yet. The political unrest in Cairo is something that I wish to witness first hand." 

She asks, “All the archeologists? The ladies too? We haven't heard anything from our friend who went to get the ladies out?” He replies, "He headed back to Tanis once we were all safely on our way. He was still invisible, so should be safe." She asks, “You're not concerned about being mistaken for a Stuart again and arrested?“ He smiles and says, "No, the British Colonel we connected with drew me up some papers." With a smirk he adds, "If they execute me, it will now be under my own name." 

Abby nodded. "I'm not sure what he still had to do in Tanis, but it's good to know everyone got out safe. I'm not his mother, I guess he'll let us know what he's up to if he wants to. As for executions, I try to avoid them under any name. Doesn't really matter what they call your corpse. Are you at least trying to get out of Zakazik?" He says, "Oh yes, this isn't the safest town to be in with a British accent. Cairo is my next stop, provided that I can get on the train."

Abby said, "Stick with me, I can get you on the train. I never could resist a lad in distress. You can repay me by telling me anything and everything you heard while you were in the French camp. Come with me, honey." She started him over toward her group, still wondering about Cal. After he'd been so excited to see her he sure hadn't taken any pains to make sure he even let her know he was alright. Abby gave her head a little toss, throwing a bit of hair back over her shoulder. He'd come back around or he wouldn't. She had work to do.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 65 "Heliopolis” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-five) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 8:00 A.M. *

They manage to board the train without incident. In fact, having the note from the Princess affords them the best seats in the Pullman car as well as private attendants. Cetan notes the difference between now and the ride up where they wanted to put him in the cattle car of the same train.  "It's nice to be important," Abby said with a sigh. "Mr. Stevenson, you're about to learn some things. I'm trusting you to keep them to yourself. I don't know who you'd tell, but then, I don't know who you'd tell," she smiled.

"I'd appreciate anything you can tell me that you might have heard in the camp, it may help us with what we're doing now."  Stevenson relates all that he heard or deduced, most of which Abby was already aware of. The man named Prosper Merimee had been in charge of the group at Tanis and was searching for a magical gateway, that he was convinced was located there. Three other possible locations had also been identified, the next most probable site being Bubastis, which also had a team searching for it. 

Most of the Frenchmen assigned to Merimee were engineers, who were far more interested in returning to Port Said, where the Suez Canal's main engineering works were located. Apparently the canal is the main prize in this war, and the French planned to use the control of it as their main bargaining chip, feeling that the British would concede to any other terms if they were given the operational control of it. Before that happened the French engineers wanted to install some magical traps and safeguards, in the event that they ever had to take control of it back from the British.”

"Thanks honey. Robert? Can I call you Robert? Most of that I knew, but it's good to keep the canal in mind. And I didn't know they were planting magical booby traps, that's especially good to keep in mind."  She looked to Alsoomse, Fish, and Cetan. "So our main goal is to disrupt Sarah Bernhardt's mission. We can either find her, the Druidess she's supposed to get out of the way, or her partner. Maybe we'll need to do all three. I'm ready to hear some ideas, friends. I'm a kinda "fly by the seat of my pants" kind of girl. A plan is probably better this time."

It takes a while for the multitude of crowds to board, with a near riot breaking out once artillery fire is heard from the southeast, originating twenty miles distant. Even as the train is pulling out, dozens of people who were told to wait abandon their luggage and grab onto the exterior rails of moving train.   As the train continues southward it remains a good fifteen miles from the closest point of the conflict, with the artillery fire sounding louder and clouds of black powder forming in the sky to the east.

"I wish I didn't know that those aren't fireworks," Abby said. "Alsoomse, Cetan, what can you tell me about Druids? I'm ignorant here. Maybe if I know more I can hypothesize about what Bernhardt might try to get her out of the way."  Alsoomse says, "Druids are priests, followers of the various gods of nature. While many of the spells we cast are comparable to those of other priests, others are more specific to the natural world. Druids are very powerful here, as many of the Egyptian deities are animal personifications, for example, their supreme god Ra has the head of a hawk. Bernhardt is a magician, not a druid, her magics are different. Once I see this druidess cast a spell I should be able to tell if she is real or fake."

Abby replies, "If she works for the King, I'm sure she's going to be the real deal.  So Bernhardt knows she would be facing a foe who could turn the natural world against her. If I were facing someone like that, I'd want to be invisible if possible, but expect they might hear or even smell me in the area.”  Alsoomse says, "Unlikely, although the druid priestess probably would." Abby asks, “I wonder if Bernhardt has a familiar that she might send to scout first?"  "Alsoomse says, "Unlikely, she travels as an actress and most hotels do not allow pets." 

The train continues southward, with nothing but sand and sand dunes to the eat. To the west are fields of crops, being irrigated by canals from the Nile further west.  Abby was quiet for a while, thinking about a lot of things. Wishing now that she had learned more magic more quickly. Wishing her own power was greater. Wishing she felt more up to the task ahead of her. The weight of the lives of people who didn't even know they were in danger sat on her shoulders, and her shoulders weren't ones used to bearing so much responsibility.  "How do you do this, Alsoomse?" she finally asked. "How do you take so much on yourself without being crushed beneath it?"  

Alsoomse moved Abigail three rows further down the train car and sat with her, taking her hand in hers. "There is only one way to look at life, with both intelligence and optimism. You need to take things one step at a time and not be overwhelmed.   The elvan equivalent of one's 'teenage years' were difficult for me. The humans arrived at Plymouth, and our Chief Massasoit sought a peaceful coexistence with them. He was a great man, leader of a vast tribe of 12,000, who occupied most of what is now Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut and the eastern half of New York's Long Island. 

He died four decades later, of European-borne diseases that we had no natural cures for. His eldest son, Wamsutta, died under mysterious circumstances while negotiating with human officials in Boston. His son Metacom, known by the English as Prince Phillip, went to war against the humans. It was a disaster, we were all but eliminated. Only 400 of our tribe survived, mostly women and elders, and we were forced onto reservations on Cape Cod and the island of Martha's Vineyard. 

In the 18th Century a new group of people came to Martha's Vineyard, whaling men, who sought their fortunes from the largest creatures in the sea. I met such a man, James Parker's Grandfather, and fell in love. You may have seen the portrait of us with our daughter in my office back in Jacksonville. He taught me the life's philosophy I live to this day, waking each morning with an optimistic viewpoint and trying to move forward despite all obstacles."

Abby nodded and held the other woman's hands. "Alsoomse, I'll never stop trying to move forward, and generally I've got a pretty sunny disposition. Only a fool is never afraid, but I've never let fear stop me, and I won't let it today.  But... I've always been the student. I learned magic from my Nanny, I went to college, and I worked on the Pitt-Rivers estate. I KNOW I'm competent at almost any task set me, but now... Now I feel I must lead. And that terrifies me more than anything. Baptism by fire, I suppose."

Alsoomse says, "Relax, a leader's strength is derived from that of their followers. I know that you've only known myself and Benjamin a short while, but we are both extremely good at what we do. Cetan is all but a stranger to you, but has unique talents of his own that will help our mission. You could not ask for a better team."  "I've got no doubts about y'all's talents," Abby said with a smile. "And we'll all do what we have to, but I wouldn't call any of y'all followers! At least not of mine. Compared to you and Ben, I haven't felt so inexperienced in a long time."

Alsoomse says, "The only way to get experience is through experience. And you have special talents that neither of us other three have. What do you think we should do first when we arrive at Heliopolis."   Abby says, "I'm not sure. Like I said, I tend to fly without a plan. If we're looking for Sarah Bernhardt, then we may want to check into a hotel. I doubt she's staying in some rag of a place, she'll treat herself well. Maybe not to the best, but well.”  Alsoomse adds, "Unless they have friends in the area, or purchased a building outright. They would have the resources to do so."  

Abby says, “We could act more defensively, and try to find the Druidess. That's probably simpler, it shouldn't be hard to find the royal flock."  Alsoomse says, "No, but it would be well protected and the locals might question strangers asking about it."  Abby replies, "Well, our other option that I can see is to track Sardou through the fanatic, Abdullah. But I have less idea of what his job is in all this. He'd have to meet up with Bernhardt at some point, he is the man with the poison."

The train pulls into a station and stops. Alsoomse says, "Well, we need to decide soon. We're at Sabara Depot, Heliopolis is the next stop, just five miles further south."   Abby says, "The other paths seem easier, but my gut tells me to find Sarah Bernhardt. I think she's the weak link in all this. Her teacher wasn't surprised to see her in the French camp, convinced she would hate the orders she had to follow. If she doesn't truly believe in her mission, she may be easier to throw off, to disrupt."  

Alsoomse says, "Well, we don't know where either of them are, so we may want to split into pairs and meet back up in an hour or so.”  Abby replies, "Absolutely. We should take advantage of our numbers and follow every lead we have. Since the train station is the only place I'll be familiar with, we'll probably have to meet back up here unless you can tell me of a better place. You just spent some time here.”

Alsoomse says, "The train depot is as good a place as any. Heliopolis is an ancient city, as it is situated where the Nile forks as a single river flowing south but two separate branches flowing northeast and northwest from here to the mouths at the Mediterranean Sea, on what are called the Rosetta and Damietta arms of the Nile. Cairo is five miles to the south.

It was also the religious center of ancient Egypt, where the high priests received their training, and remains so to this day. Three-thousand years ago Pharaoh Ramses III built several temples in this city. The gods Horus and Set are both actively worshipped here, as well as the greater god Ra. It was given its current Greek name approximately two-thousand years ago, for the two-centuries or so of Greek rule over this region following the collapse of Alexander the Great, a name that the Romans retained during their semi-occupation. The great obelisk called Cleopatra’s Needle was originally here by Pharaoh Usertsen I, in honor of Ra, before the Romans moved it to Alexandria and renamed it.”

Cetan says that he would like to get away from trains and buildings with stairs and human sized door ways. He asks Alsoomse, in Elvish, if there is a particular place she thinks the Druidess might be? He volunteers to go look. Cetan also suggests he might scout outside of town to see who and what is coming in and out. He could meet here or somewhere when the sun is at the same place in the sky tomorrow.  

Alsoomse suggests that Cetan and Abigail head off together and that she will stay with Benjamin. She suggests that they start on the fields to the northwest, as that in the general direction that the livestock would be raised. She says they should meet back here at the train depot at sunset if possible, otherwise they will try again at midnight, dawn, and high-noon until they reconnect again.  "How long is it to sundown?" Abby asked.

Fish had kept quiet for a very long time. His face had been a mask the entire ride. He had smiled broadly when Miss Marsters embraced him, but had said precious little ever since. He'd not pressed the centaur for details why he had joined the motley crew, although he choked back a snicker to hear Cetan's pidgin English. He knew it was a ruse: the centaurs that had traveled with Ben's circus had a "public voice" they adapted for the marks, and their real voice when they joining the rest of the carnies after hours. Centaurs certainly could hold their liquor!  Glancing to the northwest, Fish breaks his silence. "I'll follow your lead, ma'am. I know you know I'm not much help with blades or bullets, but I have a good head for avoiding ... staying ahead of ... escaping trouble, should the need arise!"

Cetan turns to Abby and asks in Elvish, "Are you ready to examine the fields to the northwest?"  She smiled at Cetan and said, "English, Francais, or Egyptian, honey. Otherwise I have to cast a spell to understand you."  With dramatic gesturing Cetan replies in English, " You make'em ready and we go to fields where heap big Elf say."  Fish is unsuccessful stifling his snicker. Abby replies, "Honey, Alsoomse brought you to us, so I KNOW that your brains outstrip just about all your other attributes. If that accent makes you happy you go right ahead, but you're not foolin' me."  "Squaw sound ready", Cetan says without the hand gestures. He turns and heads for the fields to see what can be seen.

As they prepare to depart they see a large gathering in front of the temple to Ra at the end of the street. Rather than a religious affair, it looks more political in nature given the number of people carrying and waving firearms. A large bearded man is standing atop the temple steps and several people start to chant "Abdullah". Mina says, "Let's switch to Plan B and all stay together, I think we've found our fanatic."  Abby says, "Well, that didn't take long. I wish I knew what Sardou looked like."

Abby says, "Let's go round the crowd as we head out. I want to hear what some of this crowd are saying. If Sardou did his job too well they could be an issue for us. Plus, they may be able to lead us to the Royal flocks." She drank one dose of the potion Alsoomse had given them so she could understand the language.  Abby set off, leading the others and trying not to be ridiculously annoyed by the word Squaw.  Fish sticks close to Alsoomse, watching the crowd to see if anyone seems to be paying special attention to them, and takes note of anyone taking special note of the big centaur's progress to the northwest.

As they near they see that the crowd of Egyptians represent a large cross-culture, as every age, gender and social class seem to be represented. Abdullah's name is chanted several times until he calms them and exclaims, "King Takeleth VI has failed us, and he has brought foreigners into our land to fight our brothers. The great General Ahmed Orabi seeks nothing but peace, having wed the King's favored daughter Neferka to that end. That should have been enough for most, but not this despot, as he now fights a blood relative! Is this the way true Egyptians would act? I say thee nay! Brothers, sisters, kinsmen, spread the word. We gather here tomorrow at dawn and march to Cairo!"

"Dawn tomorrow," Abby said quietly to the others. "They're marching to Cairo. Bernhardt would be heading there before the mob. Let's get a look out at those fields then have a look around Heliopolis. I wish we had one of those airships."   Alsoomse pulls the group back and says, "Hold on, I detect significant amounts of magic on seven different people, one of them is probably the French actor. Abby, take Cetan and head off to find the druid. I'll stay here with Ben and we can hopefully figure out which is the man we want."  

Fish feels the hair rise up the nape of his neck. He steps back to guard Alsoomse's flank, all the while keeping his eyes peeled. He reaches inside his vest to secure the pearl-handled little two-shot derringer he'd "liberated" from a buxom lass earlier that day.  Abby tells her, "Alright. We'll meet you back here at the train station. Good luck." Abby ran after Cetan to head out toward the countryside. She tells him, "We probably want to look in whatever direction Cairo is in. That's where they'd need to move the sheep to if they wanted to take them to the King."  

Alsoomse pulls Fish back a few feet to point out the seven that she identified. One appears to be an Egyptian priest of Horus, and is flanking the man Abdullah. She says that his staff, ring and belt are magical. Another two are a well-dressed couple who appear to be of great wealth, with magical clothing and jewelry covering both of them. Next appears to be a beggar boy who is keeping close to the assemblage, but has on magical boots, a magical ring and magical amulet hidden under his cloak. 

The fifth is a young woman of some financial means, who has on a magical dress, magical belt, a pair of magical rings and magical flute attached to her belt. She has a pair of ogre bodyguards beside her. The sixth is further back in the crowds, a rather tall evil looking man wearing a black cloak over black clothing. Alsoomse says that his entire body appears to be covered with a magical spell, and the scimitar in his belt also appears to be magical. 

The final person with considerable magic is a young man dressed in flamboyant western-style garb, a white silk suit with silver ascot, with a diamond pin and gold cane. She says that not only are the pin and cane radiating magic, but that he has something magical under his white hat, and that she also detected magical bullets inside the pistol concealed in a shoulder holster.  Gesturing to the last man, "Alsoomse, I wonder what he's doing here! He certainly looks outta place." mutters Ben.

She replies, "I have no idea, but he probably isn't the French actor we are seeking. One wouldn't want to appear as a westerner while trying to blend in."  Still whispering, Fish suggests, "If I were trying to blend in, I might choose an otherwise-inconspicuous beggar boy as my cover..."  Alsoomse replies, "I was thinking the same, although the big man with the scimitar is another possibility. Sure he stands out, but it is unlikely that anybody will intentionally bother him."

"Alsoomse!" continues Fish in a whisper, "What say you I sidle up to the beggar boy and try to figure his motives in this crowd? I am quite practiced at 'blending'!* You can keep an eye on the big dude and attempt the same?"  Alsoomse heads off as the large man in black departs, following him from a safe distance. Benjamin stays, as the beggar boy does not immediately leave, instead holding out his bowl and asking for coins from the departing crowd.

Fish moves nearer the boy to observe him more closely. He uses his own skills at subterfuge to appear bewildered by the crowd as it departs, acting as though the surge of people might in fact push him up against the boy. If it's an elaborate disguise the boy has adopted, Fish watches for some sign of the ruse.  Despite the surging of the crowd, the boy makes no attempt to pick anybody's pockets, maintaining his observation on the departing fanatical leader. The boy then opens his palm enough to reveal a small two-by-three in notebook in his hand, which he then makes some notes on with a pencil, before storing the notebook and pencil in a pocket of his tunic.

Ben fishes out a little talisman wrapped in copper wire that he has pinned behind his lapel and, upon spying Alsoomse, cups his hand over his mouth and whispers a Message to her, reporting what he has observed.  She  nods upon hearing the message. She heads off after the man in black with the scimitar, leaving Fish to deal with the beggar boy.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 66 "The Battle of Kassassin” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-six) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 8:00 A.M. 

It had been approximately forty-five minutes since the dirigible departed from the hotel and they have slowly traveled the distance twenty miles to the southeast. Hovering approximately eight-hundred feet above the town of Salinyeh, they begin to photograph approximately 10,000 troops of the Egyptian rebel army traveling eastward.  George continues to take his photographs, but makes sure to keep his eyes and ears open to the operations of the airship and its crew.

They photograph the troop movements out of Salinyeh heading eastward. Poincare show's the top officer the map and comments "They're moving towards Kassassin, hasn't that town suffered enough?" The dirigible's Captain, the Frenchman Montgolfier, looks George and says, "The British and Egyptian Rebels had a rather significant skirmish at this same location two weeks ago. That was the campaign's only previous battle in this area east of Cairo."

As they get closer they can see British forces entrenched near the town. Montgolfier says, "Interesting, the British have apparently decided to use the dug fortifications made by both sides here during the previous battle." Poincare is busy moving the various markers on the board while looking at the troops below through binoculars. He says, "There appear to be only around one-third of the total British forces below at Kassassin, while approximately half of the Egyptian Rebels were at Salinyeh and heading here now."

"I wonder if this will be another Rorke's Drift here." George wonders aloud. "Of course the Egyptians are no Impi, but still. I wonder if the forces are smaller, where they are? Flanking maneuvers? And if so, where are the generals we need to be most watchful of?"  Montgolfier has been looking below with binoculars and states "General Woolsley is leading the group below. I know not where the other British troops are, but these are the premier troops of their forces." 

The very elderly Frenchman Joseph Marie Jacquard has been watching the distance with a telescope and exclaims "There's the other half of the Egyptian forces, coming from the southeast, the direction of Tel-el-Kabir. They are also moving towards Kassassin." "An interesting strategy, throwing all of their forces at this one group of British." Montgolfier ask Jacquard "Should we move the dirigible to better photograph the new arrivals?" The older man replies, "No, that would alert the British to that movement. We need to remain neutral in this conflict."

George spots the new group of rebels with his own binoculars. He moves back to observe the British forces, spying General Woolsley outside his command tent, George calls aloud "Does the new Egyptian column contain their general?” Poincare says, "Hard to say where Orabi is, unlike the British, these Egyptian rebel leaders tend to not advertise their positions unless leading a charge. But this appears to be the entire rebel army, so he's down there somewhere.”

George then says, “I heard they may have some artillery pulled by camels, are there any there?" "They appear to all be with the second group," Montgolfier comments.  “Well, we need to watch for their charge then if we are to keep an eye on the general." says George as he shifts his camera to take pictures of the new column of troops. As the French continue to study the rebel forces, George is staring intently at the British forces silently mouthing words a message directed at General Woolsley "General Woolsley, second column of rebels approaching from southeast."

[DM’s Note: Up until this point I had been following the Historical account of troop movements for the September 10th Battle at Kassassin.  George’s intervention here dramatically changes the whole script.  I actually love it when players do this in historically-based campaigns.]

The troops move in, and George notes this group of Rebels is hauling over fifty cannon with them.  Henri Poincare is looking out the other side and exclaims, "The British must had had scouts to the northwest, they're moving out a column of cavalry and repositioning their own cannon towards the new group of Egyptians."  "Well, how smart of General Woolsley." remarks George. "Though we are still missing a good portion of the British forces. I think we may miss a battle today gentlemen."

The battle begins as the first group of Egyptians discharge their cannon towards the British cavalry flanking northwest. British cannon follow, and the scene below quickly turns into one of organized chaos. Despite their being outnumbered, the British forces are well organized, particularly those who moved out to take on the incoming group. They soon manage to cause those rebels to pull back and even split into two groups, one of which is forced to retreat. 

Poincare continues to move the markers on his map and comments "Interesting strategy on Orabi's part. If it wasn't for the advanced notice by the British scouts this would have easily been a victory for Orabi's forces.  Their using the previous battle's fortifications give the Brits the best protection, but would have left them hopelessly trapped by Orabi's flanking reinforcements." [DM’s note: That is what had happened historically according to General Woolsley’s report of the battle.]   

Fifteen minutes later a flare goes up from the British encampment. Montgolfier comments "That's the signal for us. Prepare to descend to the east behind the lines."   A group of British have gathered at a large canvas tent well behind the lines, which is where the balloon is lowering towards. When they get within a quarter mile and are still 150 yards aloft it is noted that a group of nearly 400 Egyptian rebel cavalry have managed to circumnavigate around the British forces and are charging in that direction. Montgolfier yells out, "Turn to put the ship at a right angle to those horsemen and prepare to fire a full broadside to starboard."

The photographers all rush to the starboard side of the dirigible in order to be able to have both 'before' and 'after' shots of the cannon broadside. Montgolfier then counts down from five to prepare everybody for the recoil. The cannon are aimed to hit a sand dune immediately before the Egyptian horsemen, obliterating the dune and showering tons of sand and rubble onto them. The recoil causes the floor on the upper level to rise, and only braces keep it from totally sandwiching them to the ceiling. The floor then resettles. 

When the dust clears, half of the horsemen and riders are lying on the ground and the remaining two-hundred or so are still standing but dazed and wounded. The photographers take another shot and Montgolfier then orders a swift descent to where the British are grouped. 

By the time the dirigible reaches the ground the Egyptian Rebel cavalry has regrouped, most of the downed horses having just been temporarily dropped. Montgolfier notices them preparing for a charge and orders the four portable Gattling Guns in the corners of the lower section to be "Wheeled out". The French soldiers quickly position the weapons in a firing line. This causes the Rebel cavalry commander to reconsider, and orders a retreat. They take their dead and wounded men with them, also stripping the two-dozen or so dead horses of their saddles and barding. 

The British quickly load their wounded General onboard, along with a French physician who assists the British medical team. The mortally wounded man is not General Woolsley, but is identified as General Drury Curzon Drury-Lowe, a man in his early fifties. George recognizes the name as being a British cavalry hero, who had been promoted to Colonel due to his exploits in the Crimean War in the late 1850's and later to General during the Anglo-Zulu War of the 1860's. The dirigible takes to the sky and proceeds eastward at a rather fast pace. They are a good twenty-to-twenty-five miles distant before George spots another large contingent of British troops moving westward. "Looks like General Graham will be a little bit late today," Poincare states.  

They continue for another ten minutes before landing at the ruins of Tanis, where a mobile hospital has been set up and fortified. general Drury-Lowe is off-loaded, but the French physician remains on board and is joined by another Frenchman from the Tanis site. The dirigible takes to the air again and proceeds back west.  George soon notes that General Graham's forces are making good time, having covered nearly three miles in the short span between when he first saw them a half-hour earlier. Montgolfier laughs and says aloud "What hypocrites, the British claim they are opposed to magic but there is no way they could travel this quickly across open desert, hauling cannon and supplies, using only mundane technology."

George has been busy taking photographs as they traveled.  George replies to Montgolfier as he changes rolls of film "The British are not opposed to magic, merely arcane magic Montgolfier" chastises George. "And under forced march they could have made this time. General Graham's forces are fairly fresh." As they return to the air above Kassassin, the battle scene has changed considerably. The Egyptian rebel army now has the British surrounded on three sides and are pressing the assault from the south, trying to close off the remaining southeastern-to-eastern corridor that the British appear to be holding as an escape route. 

Poincare moves his various pieces around the map board and gets counts from his associate Joseph Renan, a young French historian whose area of specialty is this region of the world. The photographers continue to shoot off film, Woolsley himself leads a charge at the northern line and breaks through the Egyptian forces. The British troops then pour through that gap like sand through an hourglass.  "Now see, if the Egyptians had standard regiment formations with say the box formation, that would not have happened" states George.  He adds, "Still with Woolsley out and about we need to keep an eye on him."  George is suddenly struck with an odd thought though and a suspicion, but keep both to himself.

Keeping an eye on Woolsley appears to also be high on the agenda of the Frenchman Renan, whose binoculars follow the General's every movement.  The Egyptians rush to take on the British troops flowing into and behind their ranks, but with a noted lack of coordination. After ten minutes of intense fighting, the overwhelming number of attackers causes the British to retreat back through the gap to their ranks. 

The tide of battle then shifts once more, as a group of 400 camel-riding advanced cavalry from General Grahams forces arrive, having circumnavigated around to the north and come in behind the Egyptian northern troops, whose cannon are pointed southward. These Egyptians are taken completely by surprise. This location was where General Orabi himself had been leading the fighting, and the rebel leader appears to be the primary target of this group.

George keep a close eye on Rena keen to spot any surreptitious spells being cast. George does keep an eye out for where the airship might head next, which general might be more in trouble.  George searches for General Orabi through his camera lens. Finding the General, George under his camera hood, quietly mutters this message is in Arabic.   "General Orabi, this is the jinn Kulan of the desert. Take heart, hold firm, turn your cannon and I shall shield your men from harm. Cast out the white men.".  

Taking the message to heart, Orabi orders his cannon turned just as the lead Egyptians engage his forces. They are unable to prevent the first 100 from entering the rebel forces ranks, but the cannon fire upon the remainder, forcing a temporary retreat.   Not wanting to be surrounded or captured, the forward group of British camel cavalry push onward, cutting down many of Orabi's personal guard but are unable to strike the General himself. 
They then proceed forward, slashing swords and firing pistols upon rebel cannon crews that they come in from behind, before preceding onward and back to their own lines of troops. 

Another hour of battle follow, both sides gaining and then loosing ground, with the Egyptian rebels having a slight upper hand. That then changes as the remainder of General Graham's reinforcements come onto the scene.  George heads over and gets a drink of cool water. The hot desert sun coming through the windows makes the cabin warm. After his drink he stops to examine the board for a moment before heading back to his camera. He comments, "It is sad that so much death and destruction cannot be stopped."  

Montgolfier walks over to George and says, "But it can be Mr. Eastman, that is why we are here. Hopefully today's battle will be more than enough for both sides, and they will be inclined to negotiate a truce."  "If only that were the case Mssr. Montgolfier. Too often pride; nationalistic, idealistic or jingoistic pride interferes and prevents otherwise rational men from negotiating. And that speaks nothing to the vast financial interests involved with war. I wish I were as optimistic as you." replies George as he continues to photograph troop movements.

With the arrival of the new reinforcements one would think that the tide of battle would now shift if favor of the British, but that does not appear to be the case. For the next forty-five minutes the British forces under both General Woolsley and General Graham mount changes and attacks, but with no coordination between them. In some instances the troops converge on the same area and actually get in each other's way, in other instances they move in opposite directions, leaving vast openings for the Egyptians to move forward. General Orabi's forces however, fail to take advantage of these openings, keeping to their current lines rather than surging forward when the opportunities present themselves.

As they watch, a wizard on the Egyptian side stands and casts a Lightning Bolt spell into General Herbert MacPherson, the leader of the Indian Contingent, striking down him and his senior staff. This leaves the three battalions of goblin troops from India without any human leadership. The 29th Baluck Infantry troops react as less-disciplined troops often do when facing powerful opposition, dropping their weapons and running away. But the 7th Bengal Infantry and the 20th Punjab Infantry take the opposite approach. These troops immediately  shed their red jackets and forced British discipline, but instead of retreating they act as...well...goblins. 

The Egyptians are unprepared for the massive onslaught as dozens of claws, teeth and dagger stabs that overwhelm them. The goblins soon cut down all immediate opposition and swarm into the adjacent groups of Egyptian troops.  Events move rapidly from this point forward. The large gap in the Egyptian line created by the rampaging goblins has the British General Edward Alison drive forth his Highland Infantry. Hundreds of kilt-wearing Scotsmen comprised of the Cimarron Highlanders, the Grant Highlanders and the Royal Highlanders (aka The Black Watch), swim into the fray. 

To the call of their bagpipers and drummers, the Scots make short work of their opposition. The greatest challenge to the highlanders is actually the still berserk goblins in their midst that attack all humans, friend or foe alive.  Within a half-hour of entering the battle the Highlanders have captured twenty of Orabi's cannon, approximately one-third of his total artillery. This has a domino effect, as this group of cannon were all that were keeping General Russell's cavalry at bay, and they swarm Orabi's command, cutting down all opposition. 

The Egyptians soon fall into a disorganized retreat. Those in the dirigible lose sight of General Orabi himself, but see that most of his personal guard were slain by Russell's troops. A short while later a group of Egyptians gather slighting behind the others and send of an emergency flare, indicating that one of their leader's is mortally wounded.  "Time to descend again. I wonder if you fellows could not have developed a spell to be able to see the generals without giving away their position to the enemy. That would have been useful to be positioned well for faster recovery. I just hope that we land sufficiently away from those goblins" grins George.

Montgolfier says, "We can't land where that flare went up, it's too close to the fighting and artillery. I'll land a few hundred yards further back and let them come to us."  The Dreadnaught does exactly that, and unlike the ambulance service on the other side, the attackers stay clear of the airship. It takes the rebels a while to get their wounded leader to the ship, and he is also surrounded by another group of six Frenchmen, one of whom is a physician. The wounded man turns out to be General Ahmed Orabi.  Once on board, Montgolfier wastes no time in getting airborne and returning to Zakazik at the maximum speed. Within fifteen minutes they are nearing the city.

"Well at least the English, even their crazed auxiliaries, will abide by treaties. If only all parts of war were as civilized." states George with mixtures of irony and respect.  "What happens once night falls? We here cannot take more pictures. Will we remain airborne to watch for flares?"  Poincare states "No need, today's fighting should be winding down as General Orabi's last order before he lost consciousness was for his troops to withdrawn back to the town of Tel el-Kebir. And while it is possible that the British might pursue them, based upon my knowledge of General Woolsley, I do not think that will be the case."

"Where will we be docking tonight then, and will we return to flight before dawn to be ready?" asks George.  Montgolfier says, "The Dreadnaught will not be docking here, just letting everybody off. We need to go re-supply the cannon and the troops will need room for maneuvers." Poincare adds, "Plus the hotel owner doesn't want this weapon on his roof."  "Oh, I can't understand why they wouldn't" replies George with a smile. George begins to pack up his equipment as the airship moves to the landing zone.

As soon as the Dreadnaught touches down the medical teams hurry out with the wounded General. They are followed by the Frenchmen on the lower deck and then the Frenchmen on the upper deck, along with their guest George Eastman. The photographers carefully handle all of their equipment.  As he arrives at the doorway to the Royal Suite and is admitted in, George notes that the medical team is working passionately on the unconscious General Orabi, who is covered with blood but most wounds appear to be superficial in nature. This indicates that either he wasn't wounded as badly as originally thought, or that significant clerical healing has already been applied to him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 67 "The Shepherds” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-seven) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Cetan and Abby head southeast, staying clear of the Nile and towards the rockier terrain where the livestock grazing is done. They soon come upon a field with nearly four-hundred sheep of the Tunis variety. A quartet of shepherds approach. They have long knives attached to their belts and the hands move to the knife handles as they watch the centaur with looks that vary from curiosity to hostility.  Abby held her hands out to her sides, palms facing the approaching men and stopped moving forward. "Looks like we're going in the right direction," she muttered to Cetan.

She waited until they would be able to hear without the need of raising her voice and said in Egyptian. "Good afternoon. We mean no trouble to yourselves or your charges. We have information we would share with the Druid who protects the King's lands and flocks."   One of the shepherds steps forward and says, "Meren would be with her charges, for what reason do you seek her company?"  Abby states, "I have learned of a threat to her safety, and to that of the King himself. I wish to give her warning."

He appears to still be very skeptical and says, "Who are you? Why would anybody wish harm to the shepherdess? She is the most gentle of souls."  Abby replies, "They consider her an obstacle. Many French have come to Egypt. Most have honorable motives, but a few seek to take advantage of this war to assassinate the King. One of these has whispered in the ear of Abdullah the fanatic, and Abdullah marches on Cairo at dawn.
Two French wizards will use his attack to move unnoticed. Their plan involves using the Royal flock to gain entrance to the Palace. To do this they must remove the flock’s guardians. They consider Meren a danger to their plans."

He says, "That may be true, but you still have not told me who the two of you are, and what your involvement is in this situation."  Abby shook her head as if to clear it. "I'm sorry. My name is Abigail Marsters, my companion is Cetan. I'm a student and archeologist, and I recently became employed by a group who is concerned with protecting places of importance, like the temples here. After we arrived I helped to rescue some innocent people who had been imprisoned by the French, that's how I learned of this plot. We, especially I, could not let mass murder happen without trying to stop it. I could not live with myself if I did."

Cetan smiles at the little two legs with hands on their knives.  Cetan says in Druidic, "We are friends of nature, and friends of those that work the druid ways to the betterment of mother earth." He is looking to see if they might be trained in druidism or recognize the sound of the speech druids’ use. The man calms noticeable as he smiles from Cetan to Abigail and says, "Ah, truly you are kindred spirits and I sense that you speak the truth." He gestures to the smallest of his companions and states "My brother Ababbas will take you to Meren."

Abby let out a breath she didn't know she was holding. "Thank you." She looked over at Cetan and nodded. She didn't know what he'd said but it had certainly helped. "We're grateful to you and your brother."  Cetan makes small talk with Abaddas as they walk. He asks how the flocks are, how long they've grazed here, when will the next rain come, mundane stuff, in Druidic.

Ababbas leads them for approximately three miles, passing several other fields with grazing sheep. He waves to the various shepherds as they pass. Along the way he tells the two how the Royal Flock are a group of special sheep, a breed raised only for the King, and that it is a great responsibility for Meren to watch over them. He says that she is a wise woman, that all of the shepherds of the region look to her for guidance and spiritual support.  Abby says, "I could see from yourself and brother your deep respect for her, and to earn such respect she must indeed be wise, skilled, and kind. It will be my honor to meet one so worthy of respect."

They reach a place where the trail ends by a small mountain with a sheer cliff. As they approach the young man waves his hand and casts a Druidic spell that Cetan is not familiar with. A cave opening appears in front of them. Ababbas says "It is not an illusion, the wall was solid. You are indeed worthy individuals, it would have remained sealed if the earth sensed that you were not. Come, we will meet with Meren." He steps forward into the darkness.  "You are well protected here," Abby said as she followed him into the darkness. It occurred to her that she had been pretty free with information, and that Ababbas could very well be working with the French for all she knew. But she didn't really suspect that and followed him inside willingly. Paranoia was no help here.

The cave is completely dark, with no light at all from outside visible. They follow the young man's voice, and soon exit the opposite side into a secluded valley surrounded by cliff-side. The valley is approximately one-half-mile by three-quarters of a mile, and filled with grazing sheep of a reddish-brown breed neither Abigail or Cetan had ever seen before.  Cetan knows that some sheep are bred for the meat and others for the wool. This particular breed appears to be a dual-purpose flock. The entire flock appears to be a cross breed of two types, one of which is clearly the red-coated Tunis breed, originally from Tunisia and common in this part of the world. He is uncertain of what the Tunis was crossed to that produced the superb animals before him.

They continue to follow the young man past the flock, heading in the direction of three small cabins. As they near they see five people, two male and three female, gathering around wooden stands on which three sheep are secured and having their wool shorn off. Tethered to a tree nearby are three other freshly sheered sheep.  These are the people the guide is leading them to, and Cetan gives the full greeting "May mother earth and father sky continue to bless you," followed by introductions. 

The older of the three women steps forward, a woman in her late thirties, and says, "I a Meren, chief representative to the Phoenix Valley, welcome to our home."  Abigail gave her a slight bow. "We thank you for the kind welcome and the trust you have shown us in allowing us into your beautiful home."  Meren says, "I will have to apologize for my colleagues, we need to get these animals sheered as quickly as possible, so will not be able to break to show you our full hospitality. But I can spare the time, come, I will offer you some tea." She gestures for them to follow her to one of the cabins.

Thoughts of fitting into a two-leg sized cabin and sitting down to tea in such a place, seems a set-up for social catastrophe. Cetan excuses himself, with a small shudder and swish of tail, to go sheer sheep while Abigail and Meren have tea and talk.  While they sheer the animals the shepherds explain that these are animals of the Royal Flock and that six need to be transported to the King this afternoon as the main course for an upcoming feast.  

Cetan makes small talk as he helps those working with the sheep. Asking “What will the wool be used for, is this a special occasion?”  They explain that this is a special breed of sheep, cross bred from the Tunis breed common to north African nations and a breed exclusive to one of the Greek islands. It was originally bred for Alexander the Great and then later for the Egyptian Kings. The color spun from its wool is a unique reddish-brown, and it is against Egyptian law for anybody else to attempt to dye regular wool to match the shade. Wool garments from this yarn are therefore exclusive for the Royal Family.

This breed also is used for meat, with it having a rich flavor. Taking sheep from the flock is only done on special occasions. It is therefore necessary to sheer the sheep first, so that the wool will not go to waste. In fact, none of the animal will go to waste, as the shepherds and druids will collect the bones and unused portions of the carcass and find uses for them as well. Even the blood drained from the animals will be used, as a component to a special series of elixirs.

Abby continued on with Meren. "I'd enjoy some tea. I hope what I've done to tell you doesn't upset your plans too much, but I do believe we've arrived in time for our information to be helpful to you."   They enter the sparsely furnished cabin. A cast iron stove has a kettle full of hot water. She pours them both a cup of a Peppermint-based herbal tea. Meren asks, "So what brings you to our valley?"    Abby says, "I wish it were just the desire to meet you. Since we encountered the first of the shepherds we've heard nothing but praise of you."  She took a deep breath, then a sip of the tea. "I'm not sure how far back to start. I'll give you the short version, then I'll answer any questions you have. 

I came here with a group of Americans. I'm an archeologist, and our concern was to protect some of the important sites here in Egypt from the war. Through a series of events, I ended up helping rescue some British archeologists from a French camp.  I was disguised as Sarah Bernhardt, a French actress and wizard. Her teacher was there, and apparently my disguise was good because I fooled him. He thought Sarah was there to object to the mission she'd been given.  I don't have all the details, it's hard to get someone to give them when they think you already know them, but the French actress and a compatriot named Sardou are to sneak into the Palace and poison the feast. They are supposed to get yourself and the shepherds out of the way somehow. I think they plan on delivering the sheep themselves to get inside.

Sardou is whispering in the ear of Abdullah, and he plans on marching on Cairo tomorrow. They hope to blame the deaths in the King's household on the fanatic.   Meren, I don't know enough about this war to know who may be right or who's wrong, but I know I cannot let a mass murder happen."  Meren says, "We received the summons just a few hours ago, to prepare a half-dozen of the Royal Flock and deliver them to the palace for an upcoming feast. We optimistically interpreted that to mean a celebration ending the war. If what you say is true, it appears this is a plot to prolong the war, with the King as innocent as we are.  My loyalty is to the King, I will do whatever I can to protect him."

Abby replies, "The battle was starting as we left Zakazik. I don't know what's happened since.  Merimee, the man who told me the plan, didn't say anything about sending a fake request for the sheep, but it makes sense with the rest of the plan. I have friends looking for Sarah Bernhardt in Heliopolis, hoping to stop this before it starts.  What the French who are plotting this really want is to be the shadow rulers of the country. There's upheaval in France, and it may become unfriendly to wizards there."

Meren says, "The request was legitimate, the man who came here was known to us, and outsiders would not have been able to get into the valley. We are planning to leave for the palace within the hour."  "It seems too coincidental," Abby said thoughtfully. She paused and sipped the tea. "There are a lot of French wizards in Egypt right now that belong to a powerful fellowship. Mrs. Parker thinks only a few know of this plot, but many may have small parts to play. It's possible they have taken actions to help the British on behalf of the King, hoping there would then be a victory celebration...But that doesn't matter now. I hope you might allow Cetan and I to accompany you as you move the sheep. I am only an apprentice wizard, but I'm good with a sword if there's one I could borrow, and we can be extra eyes, ears, and hands on the journey."

" We would welcome your presence," she replies.   "Thank you," Abby said and sipped the tea again. "I have to say you're taking this all quite calmly. I suppose working for the King, you learn to keep her head about you."
More paranoid thoughts raced through her mind, wondering if Bernhardt had already infiltrated here, if there was more in this valley than she was aware of. For now she resolved only to keep her eyes and ears wide open. Casting even a detect magic would seem suspect just now.  

Merem smiles and says, "Our valley is safe. Even if somebody came here disguised as one of us, while the people might be fooled, the animals would know." "Animals have amazing senses like that," Abby said. "Am I so transparent?"     Meren says, "You are a good person, I like that. Let us head back outside and I will speak to my companions. We must take extra precautions given what you have told us, bringing additional weapons and armor. You should speak with your friend as well, his senses and speed might be useful.  They head back outside to confer with their allies.  

Cetan says in French to Abby,” When there is time to meditate, I'll be able to detect poison three times in a day.  If we are in trouble I can usually just run right through most two legs.  I'm not sure what the bad guys’ plans are. Seems like normal security would be checking for poison. When we head out I think I should scout just ahead of Meren and the shepherds for an ambush."  Cetan asks Abby in French, " What do you think about taking the sheep to the feast?" "Will we be ambushed, or do you think they are going to poison the meat as it is prepared?"  

She replies, "I think we'll be ambushed. The French have tried to get into the Palace in magical disguises and were caught. They're going to try mundane disguises this time, and I think they need to get Meren and the shepherds out of the way so they can take their places. Merimee said they weren't to hurt the shepherds, just get them out of the way."  He asks, Abby, what skills do you have that might help avoid an ambush?”   She answers, "Little to none, skill that is. I've been a city girl all my life, I learned other things. I'm good with a blade once a fight starts, but not much good at helping avoid it." Cetan thinks he should simply 'scout' ahead of the group. "Cetan be scout for two leg armies for many moons."

Three of the shepherds are soon ready to depart with Cetan and Abigail. Each has a small rucksack which they wear on a strap over a single shoulder. Meren warns all of them to be alert, but adds that it is two-legged wolves rather than four that they need to be wary of. They make their way through the cave and out the hidden entrance with the half-dozen sheep from the Royal Flock.   

Cetan scouts ahead. Making a circle to the left and then to the right of the route the Shepard’s are taking. He'll take time to trot over any spot that might be a good spot to lay in ambush. He expects to see the ambush, but if he doesn't, he'll be stepping on anyone laying in wait.  He also gets with Abby and the Shepard’s to let them know if he sees trouble he'll leave an arrow in their path. If it points left or right they should be careful and go around the trouble following the arrows. If it points back, they should head back. If it points forward go cautiously forward. An arrow stuck in the ground means wait here. Cetan makes sure they know what his arrows look like.

Abby walked with the others, keeping her eyes sweeping around their surroundings. The beautiful country and pleasant company kept trying to lull her into comfort and she wished she could have been here only to enjoy it.
She kept her hand on the hilt of her borrowed sword and waited for the ambush. It was almost more frightening to think that it might not happen, that Bernhardt and Sardou had changed the plan and all their effort to get here and give warning would have been in vain.

Traveling the first three miles south proves uneventful. Cetan successfully scouts out each potential area for ambush well in advance of the shepherds. They begin to exit the countryside and its fields and start to head back into a slightly more settled areas, with homes still spaced well apart, approximately a quarter mile between large multi-story stone homes, surrounded by smaller garden plots and vineyards. Some of these have a small number of people working the fields or making repairs to the houses. Other buildings appear to be lived in but no people are present. 

Meren explains that these structures were originally build as dormitories for student-priests studying in Heliopolis, that each building housed students specializing in their own deity in the Egyptian pantheon. Religious students now reside primarily in the city, and these buildings now serve as seasonal vacation homes for wealthy sheiks, businessmen and nobles who reside in Cairo and Alexandria.  

The more populated the area becomes the more Cetan stays close to the shepherds. He suggests the shepherds lead the herd through less populated areas. A quarter mile later, while passing what appears to be a vacant estate, the sheep and all of the shepherds except for Meren suddenly collapse onto the ground.  "Damn, here it comes," Abby said quietly. She quickly turned her back so she stood in a rough circle with Meren and Cetan and cast detect magic, looking for where the attack had come from.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 68 "Waiting to be Kidnapped” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-eight) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Back at the Grand Hotel, time seems to be dragging on. Looking at the clock the Princess states "By now the train will have arrived in Cairo."  "Perhaps your father has been the light, so to speak, and is okay with your new marriage, and won't be sending anyone here. I don't think I would complain about that," Ruby laughed.  The Princess sighs and says, "Perhaps, but I doubt it. It's possible that those French diplomats are having some influence on him, but I still think he'll try to get me. If not the wizards, he'll probably dispatch a group of soldiers on the next train back here."

"So then, we may be here for a while. Cards anyone?" Ruby asked sheepishly.  The imposter Princess sits down to play cards with her grandmother, her lumberjack friend and a pair of ogre bodyguards.  Mina comments "Ruby, I'll bet there never was a table of gamblers looking like us back at the Saloon you owned in the Arizona Territory." The actual Princess exclaims, "Really? You owned a saloon in the American west? With real cowboys?"  

Ruby smiled and laughed. "Yes Nana, I think you are right! And yes, I still DO own a part of that Saloon, fanciest in Promise City! And yes, real cowboys and real Indians too. It's a very exciting place, though you would probably find it boring Princess. It's much more exotic here. But yes, the West was my home for some time."  The Princess says, "One of my brothers has a collection of dime-store novels about the American west, and he loves reading them. I'm sure that they are wild exaggerations, that you never actually saw any gunfights, cattle stampedes and bank robberies."

Ruby chuckled and pulled the Princess's hair off her face in her own familiar fashion. "I wouldn't want to lie to you, I have actually seen or been involved all of those things! However, they sure don't seem so glamorous at the time they are happening. I thought I might die in a couple of those gun fights and bank robberies."  The Princess laughs in reply and says, "Gun fights and bank robberies! My, you seem to be a magnet for trouble."  Ruby laughed heartily. "Yeah, you can say that again! It's not always a good thing," she rolled her eyes. "But I've sure had some really fun times."

The poker game continues. Ruby notes that one of the ogres does not know how to play well. The other appears to be an excellent player, who doesn't hesitate to beat Ruby and Mina, but always folds when it appears that the Princess has a good hand.  Time continues to march onward. The game helps to pass the time until it gets towards noon. The Princess asks Ruby what she would like to have for their mid-day meal.  Ruby replies, "Surprise me. How about a local delicacy of some sort? If you haven't figured it out, I'm an adventurous sort. What is your favorite dish?"

The Princess orders up a roasted lamb, marinated in a mixture of exotic Arabian spices that Ruby has not had before. It is served with a long-grain rice side dish and a fruit salad made of dates, pears, lemons, limes and pomegranate. For dessert a chocolate fountain is rolled out, with various sweet breads to dip.  It had seemed so long since breakfast and Ruby ate down her delicious meal with enthusiasm. As the chocolate fountain was being wheeled in her mouth momentarily dropped but remembering she was dressed as the Princess she quickly regained her composure. She exclaims, "This Is. Amazing. Do you eat like this every day?"

The Princess replies, "No, normally only when father has special guests. But the hotel staff, like most of the people of the city, fear that today is the city's last day so why not make the day special. While they support the Egyptians in this conflict, they have very little confidence that General Orabi's troops will be successful at holding back the onslaught by the British. As this city is the home for Ahmed and his other officers, they expect the British will inflict full punishment upon this place." 

"That's sad really. I hope it doesn't come to pass. And you have my word I will try my best to make sure that doesn't happen." Ruby smiled. "Though I really am enjoying this chocolate!"  The Princess smiles and says, "Eat all you want. No need to worry about putting on weight too, as neither of us will be keeping our present bodies.” A few minutes later Neferka says, "I know that you are worried about your fiancé. You should not be. Neither side in this conflict would want to risk angering the French by firing upon their balloon."  Ruby looked to the ceiling and let out a guffaw. "I hadn't even thought of that!" She scooped a little more chocolate onto her bread, obviously uncaring of the calories. 

Her smile faded. "I AM worried about my fiancé. My job is dangerous, but it's not actually in the middle of potential fighting. I admit, I'm very worried. And I don't like being apart. So I hope you are right and the balloon stays safe. It just seems one of the biggest parts of this riddle is who to trust. I've been involved in skirmishes but never a full scale war like this. It scares me."  She replies, "I know what you mean about trust. I married a man who is literally at war with my father, who may or may not truly love me. I am now expecting my father to take me away from here by force. So I don't fully trust either of the two most important men in my life. You are fortunate to have that trust with your George."

"Well..." Ruby paused a bit too long. "I have a hard time trusting anyone. I know George loves me and I trust him probably more than I trust anyone in this world. But there is always a little room for..." She fell quiet. "There was someone not too long ago that I trusted, the first person in a long while, and in the end he broke my heart and my trust. So there is always a chance of being hurt.  I sure don't have it like you do. It's very lonely not being able to trust anyone, especially someone who will share your life. I hope when things settle down you can find some peace and someone to love unconditionally and with all the trust and confidence in the world. I mean, that you find that with your husband."

The Princess begins to break down into sobs and hysteria, which looks very incongruent given her burly male lumberjack disguise. She says, "Ruby, do you hear that artillery in the distance?  My husband may already be dead. Unlike you fiancé, who is hovering thousand of feet above the battle, mine is down in the thick of it."  Ruby hugged the Princess tightly. "Let's say a pray to Aphrodite to keep him safe, shall we?" She took the lumberjack's hands in her own and led them in a short prayer.  "Most revered Goddess, please watch over the General, and George, and all our loved ones affected by this terrible war. Help guide us so that through our actions we may help end his hatred and bring your love and peace to the world."

Another hour passes, during which the commotion outside appears to have increased. Rumors are brought to the Princess of the war status, ranging from an outright victory by the Egyptians to an outright victory by the British. The fact that the artillery is still firing, and does not appear to be any closer or further away, fails to support both extremes.  "I would sing you a song to calm you but then our identities might be discovered. Be brave," Ruby said, squeezing the Princess's hands, "And do not believe everything you hear. We will know the truth soon enough.

She adds, “I have a question for you. If your father is behind at his Palace, who is now leading his armies? What do you know of this man?"  The Princess replies, "He has several Generals, some of who are serving as advisors to the British, but for this battle Father is letting the British bear the brunt of the action against the rebels. He feels it better this way, to have Egyptians fight Egyptians would be bad for morale."  "So the British are fighting for Egypt?" Ruby furrowed her brow. "I'm afraid to say I don't know much about politics and things like that. I assume the British are Egyptian allies then?" She continues hesitantly, "And they are fighting because they don't want the rebels to get control... why?"  

The Princess replies, "It is all about the Suez Canal. Not only does the canal allow the British Empire far quicker access from Europe to Asia, but it was built by loans that my father made with primarily British banks. A new government could potentially block access to the canal to the British military and merchant ships, and also default on the loans, which would throw the British banking system into chaos."  Ruby says, "Ah, that makes sense. Sorry you have to explain all this to the dumb American. I just never really paid much attention in school or to the news."

Once it became clear that the King wasn't going to immediately kidnap his daughter, Mina had headed out to see what was taking place in the city. Mina returns, having been out and about the past hour, and reports that the battle appears to have reached a stalemate at the town of Kassassin, with neither side gaining any ground. The townspeople are less worried of an immediate siege or assault by the British, but most civilians are still looking to leave. A third train for the day from Cairo has now arrived and is filling up with passengers.

She also reports on the pair of opportunists who had arrived on the morning train. One was a Cairo merchant, who had brought run-down wagons, carts and draft animals well past their prime, to sell at outrageous prices to townspeople wishing to escape with their belongings. He is apparently almost sold out, despite selling well above what they were worth. He is now busy with his secondary inventory, antiquated single-shot firearms, being offered to unarmed townspeople to defend against the British. 

The other opportunity seeker is a wealthy wizard sheik, who has set up his inventory in the dining room downstairs. He is apparently seeking to sell magical items to the wealthiest in the town, to facilitate either their escape or protection.   Ruby exclaims, "Oh, well, let's go take a look downstairs. Perhaps there is something there of interest." She leads the group to check out the wizard sheik.  Three ogre bodyguards fall in on both side of Ruby and another behind as they head out the door, with the disguised princess and Mina following. 

The Princess tells Ruby "Based on your grandmother's description this would be Sheik Antuf el-Heru. He is not a nice man and cannot be trusted. If he shakes your hand be sure to count your fingers afterwards." Ruby nodded. "I understand. You keep yourself safe no matter what."  They head downstairs to find the Sheik and his wares.

The dining room has been usurped by the wealthy merchant, with the various items spread out among the tables, with very attentive guards watching over them. The sheik's harem girls are modeling various items, not just clothing, but also weapons.  The sheik makes his way across the room with a wide smile on his face and approaches Ruby. "Princess Neferka, let me be among the first to congratulate you on your marriage. Please, take the time to look over my magical devices, as a special wedding present to you I will provide you an item at half the regular price."

Ruby did her best impression of the Princess's voice but kept it short. "That would be quite generous of you, thank you." She went to the first table to see what was there.  He shows her that the first table has items for sale to facilitate the departure from Zakazik in the event of the arrival of the British. He shows her Shoes of the Zephyr, which are horseshoes that grant the animal flight. Next is a magical carpet. The third item is a Stone of Teleportation, a single use item that could transport the person to anywhere in the world that they desire.

She says, "A flying carpet, really? That might be interesting. What else do you have here?"  The sheik says, "We have several items to protect you from the British soldiers - Elixirs of Strength, Invisibility, Diminution, Invulnerability and Transformation. I also have a ring that will allow for Levitation, an amulet that will allow one to pass through solid objects, and a cloak that will let you blend into your surroundings. I also have a variety of magical weapons that your guards could be supplied with."

Ruby nods nonchalantly. "Yes, yes, I have heard of all this before. What else do you have? Excite me or I shall leave."  His eyes light up and he says, "Ah, you wish to see only the reserve items! Very well." He gestures to a quartet of burly and well-armed guards, who come forth with a large trunk that is placed on the floor before him. Three separate keys are used by the sheik to unlock it, and he also casts a pair of spells. It is opened to reveal three objects inside, each cushioned in red velvet. 

The first is a jeweled rod, two-feet in length, with a diamond on the tip. He says tells her "This item was once used by the Egyptian high priests to ward off invaders. It can cast a number of powerful spells in the hands of a high-priest."  Next is a long sword, with a gold and jeweled hilt. The sword radiates a yellowish-pink light. He says, "This sword can cut through any surface as though it were a hot knife to butter. Nothing will stop it, not stone, not metal. It will also glow as bright as the sun if the person holding it wishes so." 

Last is a lavender silk dress attached to a ivory hanger which he lifts up to display. It has platinum and gold embroidery throughout and rubies sewn into a white collar. "Each is these items is suited for Royalty", he states. He adds, "This dress was once worn by the Greek Goddess Venus, known to the Roman's as Aphrodite. It affords protection to the wearer as though they were attired in the strongest of magical armors."  Ruby hides her excitement at the last item. She longs to reach out and touch it but holds back.  "I said don't bore me." She sighs, 
"How much for the gown? How much for any of these items?" she says, waving a hand over them.

He is taken aback by her retort and meekly replies, "This gown would sell for 150,000 Pounds*, but as I said before, you could have it for half if that is the object you desire. The sword sells for 175,000 and the staff for 200,000."  Ruby runs her hand over the gown to feel the quality. "How do I know you are not trying to take advantage of me, Sheik?"  A shocked look comes over his face. He says, "How could you even think such a thing? I have offered to give you any item at half-of its value. If anybody is being taken advantage of, it is I."

"Of course you understand, I need to be very careful, especially these days. I will consult my counsel and return momentarily. Please hold these items for me for now." Ruby leaves the room and finds a private area. She turns to the large burly man. "What do you think? The items have very powerful magic. Is it a trick? If it isn't, I MUST have that gown. I know George would buy it for me. If it truly is from Aphrodite, she must have sent it here for me."   The real Princess says, "Well, it is something that I would purchase. It is probably overpriced, but at half, he may well be loosing money. I say we buy it for you."

"Yay!" Ruby gave a little excited jump. "How does the money exchange work? I usually let George handle that and since I am, you know," she whispered, "You... I don't want to come off not knowing."   She smiles and says, "Actually, we have no money here, the French took it all away. You need to convince him that my father will pay him the agreed upon amount."  Ruby says, "Hmmm. How are relations between him and your father?"  The Princess replies, "A combination of mutual respect, fear and loathing. My father actually hates him, but the sheik is a powerful man who rules over a significant part of the Kingdom. He, in turn, also needs my father since the King is the supreme ruler of all the land."  Ruby says, "Of course. Thank you for sharing that and helping me with this."  

Ruby leads them back to the Sheik. "I am ready to do business now. Here or someplace else?"   He states, "Let us go to the bar and partake of beverages prior to our discussion."   "We may go to the bar, certainly."  Ruby follows the entourage to the bar and waves the bartender over.   "Now, what are your terms?" she asks the Sheik.  He replies, "Please, we must drink and relax first before discussing such crass things as currency exchange." The bartender serves them both some of the hotel's finest whiskey. 

After each have had three drinks the Sheik says, "Very well now, I had quoted the dress at 200,000 pounds, so half of that would be 100,000 pounds, a true bargain your majesty."  She replies, "No, actually you quoted the dress at 150,000 pounds. So half of that is... I would say that it's 75,000 pounds. I am certain the original number must have just slipped your mind because I know you would not try to cheat me or my father."  "Oh no, I would never do such a thing," he says what another shocked expression on his face. 

Before the conversation can continue a group of people rush into the room, announcing that the French airship has returned and that the Princess's husband Ahmed Orabi is mortally wounded. He has been brought to the royal suite upstairs where his physicians are attending to him.   The Princess does the best to maintain her composure, but Mina and Ruby both pick up on her immediate concern. They excuse themselves from the magic merchant and hurry upstairs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 69 "Ambush” (Episode Two, Chapter Twenty-nine) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 2:00 P.M.*

After the sheep and all of the shepherds except for Meren suddenly collapse onto the ground.   Cetan smiles and thinks, “Praise to Father Sky here it comes..”.   “Damn, here it comes," Abby said quietly. She quickly turned her back so she stood in a rough circle with Meren and Cetan and cast detect magic, looking for where the attack had come from.  She notes two distinct magical aura's over by the house approximately sixty feet away. One is a person-shaped outline on the roof, although nobody is visible. The other magical aura is behind a second floor window where the curtains have been drawn.

Cetan checks to see if the shepherds are sleeping or hurt.  They appear to only be asleep. Cetan's tapping of the three shepherds causes one to reawaken, but the other two remain in their deep slumbers.   "They're in the house, one on the roof, one inside," Abby said from between her teeth. "They cast that spell from quite a distance, they're a lot more powerful than I am." Abby laid her hand on he hilt of her sword, ready to draw.  The centaur then pulls out his rifle and gives his best Lakota war cry.  

Abby's Detect Magic spell notes further movement, this with another pair of magical auras over by a storage shed south of the house. One of these auras is holding what is clearly a powerful magical wand based upon the amount of magic that it is radiating.   Cetan also casts a detect magic spell and charges, shooting at the one with a wand. He continues his Lakota war cry.  The charging centaur has the effect of causing the one with the wand to place it in his belt and begin to cast a spell. After Cetan's rifle shot blows away part of the shed immediately next to the invisible wizard.  His or her companion grabs the individual and pulls them both back under cover behind the shed.

Cetan puts away the rifle and gets out his coup stick to see if he can count coup on the bad guys. He'll attempt to tag those on the ground with the stick and then try to think of a way to get the one on the roof down. All the while giving his best Lakota war cry.   He thinks, “Ha! Living tales of bravery at last! Praise Father Sky for this fine day, a warrior's day!”  Abby swiveled her head around to spot Meren. She held up four fingers to indicate the number of invisibles. She hesitated to run forward, knowing they were all likely to be more powerful wizards than she. Instead she cast her mage armor, pulled her borrowed blade and readied to back up Cetan who had not hesitated to move forward at all.

Cetan and Abby get over to the shed and look behind it, with the shed door closed. The pair of magical auras are gone, and there is nothing near that would have covered their escape. He also looks over his shoulder to make sure Meren and the others are ok.  They then hear a softly spoken spell being cast from inside the shed.  Knowing that not being able to see was a problem, Abby focused on the sound of the spell and quickly cast a magic missile, aiming at the source of the sound.  Cetan summons a wolf inside the shed and gets ready for the mages to come running out. 

The missiles fly from Abigail's fingertips and make their way through the cracks between the doors and inside, just as the wolf-form assembles inside. What follows are a series of exclamations in French and high-pitched sounds which Abby recognizes as the French phrases for 'rabid wolf' and 'kill it'. She next hears a man say "Sarah's been bitten." A new voice says in French, "Keep it away from me and we can leave."

Cetan kicks in the shed door and tries to prevent the new voice from casting so they can't get away. He'll try to simply overrun the caster and then when the caster is prone simply strike them if they try to cast. The shed door collapses inward under the force of Cetan's hooves, knocking to the group a man who looks identical to Meren's male companion who Cetan had revived a short while earlier. Also in the room is a woman who appears identical to Meren save for the nasty bite on her arm from which blood is spilling. 

Cetan yells "Surrender or I'll bring the wolf back" in French.  He and Abby see no other people in the small building, but dirt, splinters and drops of blood from the woman hang in the air near her, presumably over a companion otherwise covered with invisibility. A voice from behind the woman then speaks and Cetan finds himself enveloped in a thick and sticky web-like substance, the heaviest coating across his head, the eyes in particular.

Abby looked back for Meren, uncertain what the Druidess planned to do. Abby sees that the real Meren is actively engaged in a spell battle with the person on the second floor of the building. She then cast a Shocking Grasp spell on herself and hoped to get past Cetan and touch the invisible person behind Sarah.  She is unable to get around the centaur due to the tight enclosure of the storage shed.  Cetan attempts to grab the fake Meren/Sarah and step out of Abby's way.  The webbing prevents him from reaching as far as he would like, the woman just out of his reach. The male voice in the rear completes another incantation and the woman and her male companion totally vanish.   

Abby saw the magical aura sweep over the four foes and them dissipate. She had seen Transportation spells cast before, realizing that to cast it to take three others with him, then the senior member of this team who had been previously identified as Gay-Lusssic was an extremely skilled and high-level wizard. She remembers that the spell could take them anywhere known to the caster, so they could be as close as the nearby building or as far away as the opposite side of the world.

Abby kept the spell up, careful not to touch Cetan, and backed up. She turned to spot Meren and said, "Keep your eyes open, they transported themselves. They could appear anywhere!"  Abby sees Meren get struck by a magic missile spell thrown from the person inside the window, indicating that at least one foe still remained. The aura of the person who had previously been on the room can no longer be seen.  

Cetan takes a knife and tries to cut the sticky web, so that he can move and see again.  The webbing cleared from his face, he sees Abby by the door and the young man helping his Druid friend. One foe is visible in the 2nd floor window.  

Abby ran for the house, hoping to run up to the second floor and use the shocking spell on the person attacking Meren from the window.  As he reaches the door she sees Meren fall a lightening bolt spell shots out from a first floor window, striking her. The shepherd near her immediately grabs his Druidess and begins to cast a healing spell onto her.  Abby charged into the house, looking to strike the spell caster who must have thrown the lighting bolt spell.

She reaches the room with the spell caster. He is male, looks to be around thirty years of age, with a distinct mustache with waxed handlebars. He is still staring out the window and despite having clearly heard her footsteps, does not even turn his head. He then says in French "Hurry up Rene, we must get the druidess." Sword in one hand, spell on the other, Abby leapt at the spell caster intending to use the shock against him.  The sword strikes the man on his left arm. He lets out a scream, far louder than one would expect from the relatively minor slash inflicted upon the man who now turns to face his attacker.

Hoping to take advantage of his surprise, Abby balled up her fist hit him in the nose. They hadn't come here to kill these people, just stop them, so she held the blade in reserve.  The man howls out in pain and then stares down at the cut on his arm. He yells out in French, "You killed me woman! This is the death of me." He then bursts into tears and sobs, holding the wounded arm with his other hand. Abby is a bit taken back by this reaction, as the cut is not deep and the bleeding is already starting to cease, and yet he acts as though it was an amputation.

Cetan goes over to where Meren is with his rifle out, and ready to summon a wolf if Abby needs some help. Cetan will get Meren up on his back so he can get her to safety.  Meren sits and looks to both her male companion and the centaur. She appears to be no worse for the wear. Out of the corner of Cetan's eye he spots somebody moving along the far side of the lawn over to the storage shed.  Cetan asks Meren in Druidic if she is ok. 

Waiting only long enough for her to respond (thinking a fake/switched Meren would not know Druidic), and with a wild war cry, Cetan charges with his bayonet the somebody moving to the storage shed.  Cetan wheels around the bend to see a lone man staring into the storage shed and speaking in French, clearly awaiting a response from people who are no longer there.

Cetan taps him lightly with the bayonet, and asks him to "Surrender, si vous plait" Cetan is making a mental note that tapping him is official for counting coup.  The man turns and surprises Cetan by speaking to him in the Lakota language, saying "Ah, noble centaur warrior, we are on the same side here. I am seeking to protect the Druidess and her companions. I am a friend to your people and have great respect for your way of life. We should be working together." 

Cetan notes that while the man's syntax and pronunciation is perfect for the aspects of the language common to all Centaur tribes, many of his Lakota words are close but not perfect, and for the word 'Friend' he actually used the word of the Hopi centaur tribe.  Remembering that the two legs often talk of peace and working together when they lie, Cetan has his rifle ready and asks in Lakota, "In what way can we work together? and where did you come from?"

He replies, "I come from a small town along the southern coast of France. My name is Rene Belloq, and I seek to save the lives of your friends, they are in great danger. If we work together we can help to avert a tragedy. Do you already know of this?"  Cetan takes a look around to make sure Rene isn't just distracting him. He checks to make sure Meren looks ok. Abby is still inside the building. Meren and her companion appear okay, and are in the process of waking the other two shepherds. He listens and looks for Abby. Then Cetan asks, "In what way can we work together?"  

The man states "A religious fanatic named Abdullah plans to murder these people. I was attempting to stop them before they put themselves in danger."   Cetan says, "Rene, I'm am called Cetan. Come with me. Some of these people may still be in danger."   And Cetan runs to help Abby.

In the building Abby states, "Considering you're here to commit mass murder, I don't feel terribly sorry for you. Stop being such a baby, it's stopping already. Who's upstairs?"  In a fit of sobs and screams he states, "You vile woman! Do you not even know who it is that you have mortally wounded! I am Jean-Leon Gerome, one of the most renown and beloved artists in the world. How will I ever be able to paint, to sculpt, ever again after this grievous injury! You will have cost the world far more than you can ever realize with your brash and violent actions." Abby had vaguely heard of Gerome, a third-rate artist at best, and cannot recall ever seeing any of his works off-hand.

She was about to turn around and ignore him, but paranoia struck and she suddenly wondered if this woe is me act was designed to make her do just that. Abby stepped forward and grabbed the arm she'd cut and twisted. "Call your partner down," she hissed from between her teeth, "And maybe I'll let you keep your pretty face."  "My Face!" he screams, as he throws his hands up against his cheeks. He then faints dead away, collapsing on the floor.

Abby bit back several curses. Then she pulled the belt from around her waist and tied the man's hand behind his back with it. A moment later she was running up the stairs to make sure it was clear.  There does not appear to be anybody upstairs. Looking out the window, she sees Cetan charging across the lawn with the man who had previously been on the roof now chasing him.  

Cetan quickly reaches the door to the building. Looking back, the man Rene is following on foot.  Cetan yells up to Abby, "Are you ok? This man said he is here to help."  She replies, "I'm fine. There's a gutless coward tied up downstairs. And that man," she said pointing at the one following Cetan, "I saw on a rooftop, so he has some explaining to do before I'd believe him. I'm on my way down."  She got back down the stairs and went to the doorway where she could keep an eye on the "artist."

Once back inside, the man says, "Madame, my name is Rene Belloq. As I told your Lakota companion, I am attempting to save the lives of the Druidess Meren and her Priest companion Partah. They are walking into a situation where a religious fanatic named Abdullah was going to kill them. If you truly saw me upon the roof you will note that I did nothing more to them than put them to sleep."

Abby states, "And what you did fit exactly with the plan of the other Frenchmen here trying to take the Druidess. Are you going to try to convince me you didn't know that French actress was going to impersonate her and sneak into the Palace to poison the King?  Abdullah is a distraction and a scapegoat."  Belloq replies, "Abdullah is the one who wished to kill the King. My colleagues and I were only trying to help. Yes, two were to temporarily portray Meren and Partha, but only for as long it took for the rest of us to get the real ones to safety. I know not who you are, or where you get your information young lady, but it is not accurate. From allies of Abdullah perhaps?"

She replies, "I got mine from the mouth of Prosper Merimee. How about you?"  He nods and says, "Ah, that explains much. Merimee is the superior of my two thespian allies, and knew only enough to give them instruction. The plans of our Wizarding society were compartmentalized. He does not know the entire story, and it appears he may have incorrectly 'connected the dots' from what he does know.  Listen, why don't we simplify this. I am personally acquainted with your colleague Professor Alsoomse da Rosa. She and I both work in the same field, the study of Linguistics. While I do not claim to know her well enough to vouch for my character, she should at least be able to confirm that I am a scholar and not a mass murderer."

Abby says, "You certainly know a lot about me. Let me tell you something you don't know. I snuck into the camp where the British Archeologists were being held as spies. Since they weren't I thought they ought to be freed. I used an elixir to impersonate Sarah Bernhardt. So Merimee was quite frank with me. He thought she'd returned because she objected to the mission Gay-Lussac had given her. The mission to sneak in and poison the King.  Your instructions certainly are compartmentalized. If I were helping to commit murder I'd want to know."

The man stares at her without speaking for well over a minute. He then says, "One unique thing about the study of linguistics is that you learn how to read subtle nuances of speech. By watching and listening to you right now, well, that has allowed me to ascertain that you truly believe what you have just told me.  However, that does not necessarily mean it is the truth. 

Prosper Merimee was Miss Bernhardt's mentor. I find it highly unlikely that he failed to see through your disguise. What he told you was therefore false information to throw your team off of the trail you were on, specifically, his trail. The fact that you are here chasing shepherds rather than down in the ruins of Tanis or Zakazik proves that he was successful."   

Cetan hauls the wizard Abby tied up out where we can all keep an eye on him.  He then looks towards the Druidess Meren.  Up until this point Meren was preoccupied with getting the six sheep awakened. She looks surprised when Cetan and Abigail return with one bound prisoner and one walking free of his own accord.
Cetan asks in French, "Who exactly is in danger? and what is in the ruins of Tanis or Zakazik?"

Rene replies, "These shepherds are in danger from the fanatic I spoke of. Lots of Egyptians are in danger from this civil war. As for the ruins, I personally believe that there is nothing to find there, but the aforementioned Mr. Merimee strongly thinks otherwise. He would have said whatever it took to get your friends to leave."  So Cetan slings the tied up two-leg across his back and motions every one to move forward. He asks Rene, " So who is this we have tied up here?"  

Rene replies, "His name is Jean-Leon Gerome. He's a painter of some sort, nobody of any real importance except that he is politically connected. He is very close friends of some high placed mutual acquaintances of ours."  As they move along, Cetan asks Rene “How he thinks we should avoid the civil war, and are the shepherds still in danger?”  He says, "I have no idea how to stop the war, but I do know that the last place these shepherds should be going to now is the palace."  Cetan asks, "Why should they not go to the palace?"

Rene replies "Because the fanatic Abdullah is planning to kill everybody there."  Cetan replies, "How is he going to do that?"  "In whatever way Sardou has been whispering in his ear, I imagine," Abby said, still highly suspicious of this Rene person. She certainly believed HE believed what he said. She also believed he was the one lacking information.  

Rene says, "Abdullah plans to stir up a large crowd and cause a demonstration outside the palace. This will be a distraction, to allow loyal followers of his inside the palace to slay the Royals and all others inside who are not part of Abdullah's cause."  Continuing on toward the Palace, Cetan asks Rene, "What are your plans when we reach the palace?"  He replies, "I assume that our role would be to warn the King about Abdullah. Although I do not feel it is safe for us to bring these people there to be killed, or safe for us either."  

"Sounds like a good but vague plan." Cetan, coup stick in hand, would like Rene to explain, "Why we should believe he isn't just going to betray us as soon we get to the palace and he sees some Frenchmen or Abdullah's agents?"  Rene emphatically states, "Sir, I am sorry that you do not trust me. Have I given you any reason at all to indicate that I am not sincere? What can I do to convince you that I am trying to help?"  Cetan asks, "How is it that you where at the site of the ambush?"  He states, "Because it was an ambush sir, that I participated in, but the intention was only to put them to sleep in order to save their lives."

"I don't believe you're insincere," Abby said in Cetan's place. "I just think you're wrong. I think if we meet up with the others you were with you'll side with them; believe in them.  Merimee wasn't feeding me a line. A couple men called Chevreul and Daguerre tried this once before. They send in someone called Pascal and someone called Montblanc in magical disguises, and they were caught and killed. And yes, I know the official line in your organization is that they died in a fire.  France is falling apart politically. Soon, wizardly may be illegal, or at least looked-down on there. Your organization is loosing it's power, unless it can find a new power base. Chevreul and Daguerre at least are trying to make it Egypt."

Rene states, "An interesting theory young lady. You appear to know more about this French wizarding group than I do, although I will admit to being one of its newest members."  Cetan asks, "So what do you plan to do once we reach the palace?"  Abby interjects, "Here's the promise I want from you. No matter if the others you were with show up, your goal is to warn the King about the threat from Abdullah. Distraction or not, Abdullah's goal is to kill the King; we agree on that.   You won't try to stop Meren and the shepherds any further. They've been warned of the dangers and know what they're doing. And you'll keep your mind open if your compatriots show up with some new kind of plan. I suspect they may have just gone to the palace in their disguises and claimed to have been attacked."   Rene agrees to those terms. 

Cetan asks Meren if she is afraid to bring the sheep to the palace. Meren reiterates that he sole responsibility is to deliver the sheep to the palace.  Pointing at the two leg he has been carrying, "And what should we do with him?"   Abby says, "I don't trust either of them as far as I could through them. But Abdullah, despite being a distraction is also a threat. Sardou has been whispering to him, and I'm sure that he was considered a fail-safe for the main plan. And we have to consider that the other three may return. We took them by surprise this time, next time they may be the ambushers.  I think we need to drag these two along, keep an eye on them at all times, and get to the Palace."

They begin to reach the outskirts of Cairo, making good time until they reach a Nile tributary that requires a ferry boat to cross. The primary ferry will only take passengers rather than livestock, so Meren has to find another boatman willing to take them and the animals across.  While they are waiting for her to make the arrangements Cetan notices that the bound and 'unconscious' has minor body movements indicating that he is actually awake but is faking still being out.  Cetan does non lethal damage with his coup counting stick to put the artist out. Then covers him so it doesn't look like a dead body.

Meren manages to secure the services of a ferry barge. It is a wooden vessel around 40 feet long and ten feet wide, that will be guided across the river by a pair of sails and a quartet of oarsmen/polemen. Abby, Cetan, the four Shepherds, two Frenchmen and six sheep are guided down to the boat.


----------



## 7heprofessor

This.  Is.  Awesome!


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 70 "The Grand Vizier” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

George Eastman is standing in the room out of the way of the medical team when a group arrives at the door consisting of Mina, the Princess, several ogre bodyguards, and a large red-headed man with a full beard.   Ruby, as the Princess, grabs the large man's arm tightly. She leads them immediately up the stairs to the royal suite. Her heart leapt in her chest when she saw George but she kept to the ploy, for now.  "What is going on?" she asks the medical team. "What is the status here?"

One of the Frenchmen approaches. He introduces himself as Louis Pasteur, a physician and biologist, and says "Your husband was gravely wounded, but though a combination of skill, magic, and his own force of will he is much better now. We sought to get him to safety as quickly as possible."  The French leader Daguerre approaches and says, "General Orabi is less than pleased with our actions, having wanted to stay and fight, although by all accounts his forces had lost this day. Despite the defeat, they did afford themselves very well, inflicting considerable damage upon the enemy's forces. It is unlikely that the British will attempt to move beyond their current fortifications in Kassassin for the immediate future. My photographers were able to capture much of it on film, we can show you later on once we have developed and chronicled the pictures."

"Yes, yes," Ruby waved her hand, her lip trembling, "But when can I see him?" She was genuinely concerned for the General but this would take her considerable acting skill. Her eyes began to fill with water.  Dr. Pasteur says, "I would not want to overly excite him more than he already is, perhaps it would be best if you waited to see him. I could deliver a message to him from you if you would like."  Ruby looked to the tall redheaded man's eyes to judge if this would be acceptable or not.

The real Princess nods. She then makes a gesture to the opposite side of the room where George Eastman is standing.  George had been keeping an eye on the odd party that had entered, noting Mina's presence but Ruby's absence. He notes the doctor's report as well as his own observations with a slight shake of his head.  He notices the gesture from the red-bearded man and with a quizzical look heads over to the burly man.  The burly man moves aside, placing Mina between him and George. Mina smiles at George and says, "Welcome back. I trust you had an eventful day."

"There is never a good war nor a bad peace" quotes George. "Yes it was an eventful day, a day of blood and bullets, death and dying. And of course of close calls for the leaders. How did the princess take the news of her husband's wounds, which were fortunately not so bad that he was in danger with our rapid rescue." says George nodding towards the princess.  Mina states, "The Princess has been beside herself with worry for most of the day. We did our part to keep her distracted. We only heard of his wounds ten minutes ago, but seeing that he will recover seems to have helped ease her mind." 

Looking around at the room crowded with physicians, soldiers and Frenchmen, Mina adds "Perhaps we should continue this conversation back in my room. We should include the Princess."  "I am glad to hear her worries have been allayed." George states. With a curious look at Mina as to why the princess is needed for this conversation George adds "Very well, let us retire there" he adds without voicing his curiosity.  They head up to Mina's room. George notes that the burly lumberjack joins Mina and the Princess.  George notes the lumberjack and shoots Mina a quizzical look, but the answering look from Mina forestalls further discussion until they reach the room.  

As Mina opens the door to her room and they all file in George waits until they are all in before asking Mina "Ok, what is going on around here. And why is Paul Bunyan here and where is his blue ox? And where is Ruby? By Zeus's left ball I can't keep up with where that girl gets to at times."  The tall burly bearded man replies in the voice of Princess Neferka "Why would this Paul Bunyan's oxen be the shade of blue?"  George gives a pause and answers slowly "Because he found Babe, his blue ox, frozen in the snow and the ox had turned blue and after you, I mean Paul, found him and thawed him out he retained that color ever after. Your highness." adds George with a small bow. "Now if you are the princess, whom may I ask is the princess?"

"That would be the girl you can never keep up with George Eastman." Ruby sauntered over to her fiancé. "Before we explain though, is everything okay with you? You were near all that fighting?"  George bends down to kiss Ruby and realizes it is the princess' face still and looks to Paul Bunyan and stops. He shakes his head. "Oh yes quite fine. Several hundred feet over the fighting, though we did see the attack, though not the actual combat, that injured your husband Your Highness" George adds to the lumberjack.  "Now, could someone please explain what is going on here?"

Ruby says, "Good, I was worried about you George. Now... what is going on... it's a long story. But first... Princess, are you ready to return to your natural state? It seems more and more unlikely that anyone will get kidnapped."  Mina says, "Well, I for one was never fond of this plan, but we're really not sure of anything that the King is or isn't doing."  "Wait, who was getting kidnapped? And why is Ruby the princess, and the princess is a lumberjack. Unless....." a look of dawning comprehension comes over George's face "Constance!" she says sharply "I want the truth and I want it now!"

"Okay, okay, I was getting there! Geez..."  She turned to the lumberjack, "I suppose for now then I will stay you. I just thought you might want to see the General, to check on him."  She turns back to George. "The Princess and the General were convinced that the King would try to forcibly return the Princess to the Palace. They asked me to go in her place and to try to convince the King to support their union. I agreed to do it, obviously. I think I look good as a Princess, no?" George didn't smile.  "So, as soon as I would get into the Palace, the magic would wear away and then I would be me and I would try to convince the King that they love each other and that the war should cease."

George pinches his forehead. "Do you have any comprehension of the danger you were subjecting yourself too? Of the danger you placed yourself without alerting me, of asking your betrothed? And for what? To convince a head of state that love conquers all? Had the king run out of windmills? Look Ruby, I admire your courage and willingness to help the princess here, but allowing yourself to be kidnapped in this country is inviting trouble I don't think you understand. Now obviously the attempt had not happened. Tell me why you felt that convincing the king would stop the war."

Ruby shrugged. "The Princess asked me to do it. How could I refuse her? And you were off taking pictures so it's not like I could just send a little birdy to ask you your opinion. So I just made a decision."  The lumberjack speaks up, "Do not blame her Mr. Eastman, it was entirely my doing. Ahmed and I both feared my father would abduct me. I could have had a servant girl impersonate me, but that would probably have been unsuccessful, servants do not have the bearing of a Princess. Your intended clearly does, and you of all people know her power of persuasion. If she could not sway my father, nobody could."

"Don't change the subject young lady. Why did you think you could convince the King to stop the war?" retorts George to Ruby, still peeved. She replies, "Just as the Princess said. Why, George, don't you have faith in me that I can do it?"  The Princess interjects "Mr. Eastman, I am confident that my father would not have harmed her."  "I have faith in you my love, it is other people I have less faith." replies George "Your father would not have harmed her princess? I would hope not, but if he was willing to kidnap his own daughter, then who knows what he would do once he discovered the ruse?"

George gives a sigh "Ok, well it sounds like that plan is shot now. The general is wounded, though not that bad. So how do we proceed now? Perhaps Ruby and I will head over to the palace. We should be able to gain access and talk to the king."  Their conversation is abruptly ended when somebody in the hallway outside of the room shouts "It says that she is inside," in Arabic. The door to the room then abruptly opens despite being locked. 

A trio of middle-aged men stand outside of the door, all attired in brightly colored elaborate silk robes with gold and silver embroidery. One is holding a wand, another is holding a golden lamp and the third a scimitar with a jewel encrusted hilt. The one with the thin mustache and holding the lamp steps forward with a smile on his face. The Princess softly whispers the name "Grand Vizier Azam" just loud enough for Ruby and George to hear.

"Azam," Ruby starts in her best Princess voice, "How pleasant to see you. To what do we owe this honor?"  The man exclaims, "You traitorous child! Your father wishes to have a word with you...NOW!"     Ruby says to Azam “Oh, is he coming here?"  The Egyptian wizard exclaims, "No, you are going to him."  "That remains to be seen" replies George stiffly.

"She is no child, but the bride of another man now" retorts George, who while still angry about the circumstances is forced to play along.  The man holding the scimitar turns to George and states, "Are you Orabi or Neferka’s Barrister? If so, you should know that King has the authority to annul that union under certain circumstances. By Egyptian law, his Highness now has sufficient grounds for such an annulment. The cowardly Ahmed Orabi fled to France moments ago upon our arrival here. The man has therefore abandoned his bride, leaving the country entirely with no assurances given of ever returning, and therefore he has no further claim to her."

Ruby states, "What is this you speak of? He has not abandoned us."   The man with the Scimitar steps forward and says, "Princess, as you are already aware I am the legal advisor to your father and fully knowledgeable in all Egyptian law. Ahmed Orabi has fled Egypt for France, with no indication that he plans to return. That meets the definition of abandonment. The marriage will be annulled unless General Orabi appears before your father by this time tomorrow to reclaim you."

Ruby turns to the Princess and her grandmother. "Please go confirm if the General has left the hotel, please." She nods toward the door.  The men step aside to allow Mina and her 'bodyguard' to go and confirm what the trio of King's wizards have stated. The trio then move closer to Ruby and George, with the man with the scimitar casually stating to George "I studied law at Oxford, where is your degree from?."

"Harvard" replies George coolly. "And yes, I shall be the Princesses legal counsel if necessary. And I would suggest you put away that pig-sticker while we are in mixed company. "Quite cleaver of you to threaten the man with arrest then when he seeks sanctuary against unlawful persecution use his absence to annul his marriage for purely political reasons." George looks the man up and down and turns to the princess "Does you father always employ eunuchs as legal advisers?"

Twenty minutes after her departure Mina returns, minus her burly red-headed bodyguard. She is accompanied by the French diplomat Passy. Mina tells 'the Princess' and George "When these Egyptian wizards arrive Mr. Daguerre used a Transportation spell to bring himself and General Orabi to his estate on the outskirts of Paris. According to Mr. Poincare, Mr. Daguerre can only use that spell once a day, so the soonest they could return is tomorrow. It is likely that Mr. Azam knew that fact before giving his 24-hour ultimatum."

Ruby nodded. "I understand. This is a ploy of my fathers to get his way." She looks to Mina and caught her eye, sensing that the real Princess was safe.  She stepped forward. "Very well, I am ready. I request that my advisers and protectors come along." She waved her hand at Mina and George.  Passy interjects, "No, the Princess should remain here."  "Passy?" The Princess looked at him questionably.  He exclaims, "Do you not see? It's a trap! They seek to force Orabi to walk into the King's palace to reclaim you, where he would face certain death. We can reach a peaceful truce between both parties if you remain." 

The Grand Vizier says, "Your words mean nothing Frenchman. You claim neutrality in this conflict, but that neutrality ended when your colleague took Orabi away. You are clearly on his side."  Passy replies, "Not true, both sides had previously agreed that if a General was wounded in battle we French could take them to safety. General Orabi was still being treated for the wounds that he sustained in battle when you arrived. Our actions are therefore still covered under that agreement."   The Grand Vizier turns to his colleague, the scimitar welding attorney for a ruling. "The man shakes his head and says, "Unfortunately he is technically correct."

Passy says, "So take me instead to go and see your King."  The Grand Vizier says, "My orders were quite clear, the Princess goes with me."  "It will be alright, Passy." She turns back to the Vizier. "We all go, including the Frenchman."  "Have you gentlemen a warrant to compel the Princess to accompany you or is this merely a thinly veiled kidnapping?" asks George dryly.  

The Grand Vizier laughs and says, "Kidnapping? You may have a law degree from your Harvard College sir, but you clearly have no understanding of Egyptian Law. He could order her presence as either her father or her King.  Furthermore, she offered to come on her own just minutes ago, to which you were a witness."  "Yes, I did say that," Ruby commented. "This man is just trying to help. He will accompany me back to the Palace."

George's eyes flash "Coercion is not lawful, king or not. English colonial laws still apply here, and therefore does the tenets of common law. And yes it is kidnapping if anyone is ordered to appear without their consent, whether lawful or not without due process of law!" George ends rather emphatically. "However seeing as the princess as acquiesced to the king's request" George infuses this word with malice and vitriol "I will not prohibited it, but I will insist on accompanying her. Since men here are willing to break open locked doors without announcing their presence or intentions, and indeed insist upon brandishing weapons at the princess."

The third wizard who has remained silent until this point moves forward and places a metal brazier in the center of the room. He casts a spell upon it and a small but bright fire erupts in the center. The man then sprinkles a pink powder over the flames, with the smoke from the fire then changing to a pink hue.  The Grand Vizier orders the other to get into a circle holding hands as he then recites an incantation. The three wizards as well as George, Ruby, Mina and Passy then vanish from the hotel room in Zakazik, reappearing in the midst of a great auditorium with elaborate tapestries on the windows which afford an excellent view of the city of Cairo. 

As she had been told, the magical object that Ruby had been wearing giving her the Princess disguise ceases to work, with her own body returning. This creates an added distraction, as Ruby is far more well-endowed than the royal woman, causing the dress to rip, exposing her breasts.  George calmly removes his jacket and stands in front of Ruby as she puts it on. George then turns to the three wizards with a looks of 'now what?'  "Oh! excuse me," Ruby says, taking George's coat, covering herself. 

She steps toward the men. "Ruby West," she bows, "I was sent by the Princess." She paused to let them take in her words. "Now would be a good time to take us to the King."   The Grand Vizier's face turns all shades of scarlet as he exclaims, "An imposter! Throw them all into the dungeon!" The trio of George, Ruby and Mina find themselves immediately surrounded by a group of eight guards, five welding scimitars the other three standing further back with each pointing a rifle at one of the three Americans. 

"To the dungeon with them" the Grand Vizier exclaims.  "When the King is interested in hearing about his daughter and what she has to say, I'll be waiting to see him. She's sent me with a message," Ruby says calmly.  The Grand Vizier calls the guards closer and says, "Take them to the dungeon but do not torture them until I give the command. I will confer with the King."  Ruby states, "If he requires proof, tell him that the princess herself gave me her item to make me look like her. I am sure he will recognize it."  George grins as Ruby calls the Viziers threats. "On what charges are we being imprisoned, though thankfully not yet tortured?" asks George a little too calmly.  No response is given as they are marched away. 

Forty-five minutes pass with the three of them in isolation, but their surroundings are hardly what one would call a 'dungeon'. It was situated in the first basement floor of the palace. The upper windows along the south wall did have iron bars on them. They were locked in, with a guard outside. However everything else more resembled a posh hotel room. In addition to comfortable furniture, it had a well stocked library with books in English, French, Arabic and Spanish, and even a bar. The bar had tin cups rather than glasses and lacked anything alcoholic, but did have a variety of fruit juices, water and chilled goat’s milk. A platter of cheeses and basket of fruit had been left for them. There were also a pair of adjacent bathrooms, one for men the other for women, both of which had both hot and cold running water.

Ruby poured herself a glass of sweet juice and grabbed some grapes. "Well, I guess it could be worse, right?" She popped a grape into her mouth. "I'm sorry I got the two of you in this mess."  Mina replies, "His Highness is known for his temper. Waiting a while after he found out that his daughter had tricked him might be for the better."  "I just hope he BELIEVES that his daughter tricked him, and doesn't think we kidnapped her ourselves. And of course, here's to hoping he'll listen to little old me," she grins.

The door is thrown open and a group of fifteen armed guards are standing outside. A very tall burly Ogre attired in purple and silver robes stands there and announces in a surprisingly high voice "Her Majesty, Queen Isis Neferka Hatta Nakkathia, wishes an audience with you. Come quickly, she hasn't much time."  For once Ruby keeps here mouth shut and does what she is told. She quickly fluffs her hair then follows the guards.  

Walking through the corridors Mina whispers to Ruby and George, "This could be awkward. She happens to despise me."  Ruby raises an eyebrow and smirks, "Really Nana? And why might that be?"  She replies, "A long standing grudge. Around a half-century back my fiancé Andrew Dawson, your real Grandfather, accidentally killed her uncle."  Ruby's eyebrows shot up, this time in surprise. "Really? What happened?"

Mina says, "Well, the killing itself was intentional, it was the circumstances behind it that made it accidental. Andrew and I were in Cairo in the middle of the night on an archaeological search. We had just vanquished a mob of zombies, barely escaping with out lives. This guy then staggers and shuffles out of an alley towards us. He was waving his arms to his side, his eyes were glassed over and he groaned incoherently. Andrew naturally assumed him to be another zombie. Instead, as we later discovered, it was just a very drunk Egyptian."

"Hrmm, a member of the royal family, drunk and alone? Sounds odd to me. But then if you hang around you Parker women enough, nothing sounds strange." grins George, giving Ruby's hand a small squeeze. "But it has been a while perhaps time has eased that pain." says George hopefully

They arrive at the end of a corridor and reach a large stone archway. A large male ogre armed with both rifle and scimitar stand to either side of the door. A middle-aged woman in a harem-girl outfit stands before the doorway and says "Please follow me." Once Ruby and Mina have passed through the guards move towards each other to block the doorway, preventing George from going in.  Ruby nods and follows, so intent on looking forward she doesn't see George not follow behind.

"I beg your pardon, but you seem to have inadvertently stepped in front of the door gentlemen. I am sure this is a misunderstanding, but that is my future wife who went through the door and I intend to follow her." says George cheerily.   The woman leading Ruby and Mina stops and returns. She tells George, "By the decree of the King, the only males who are permitted to enter the Queen's wing of the palace are eunuchs. But if you insist upon accompanying these women that can be arranged." She gestures to the ogre on the right and states, "Kabou is very skilled with his scimitar. He can perform the castration on you without any further delay."  Ruby exclaims, "Oh no, that is definitely NOT happening. Just wait here George, we'll be okay." She nods to the woman to lead them forward.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 71 "Trouble on the Water” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty-one) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 3:30 P.M.*

Everyone is loaded onto the ferry barge and set off from the shore.   The boat continues it's trek across the river. The oarsmen/polemen are situated at the bow, stern, and the other two along the port (left) side of the boat, helping to steer it through the murky water.  Abby notices something highly unusual, namely water coming up over the starboard boat rail near the bow and not in it's natural liquid state. The water itself appears to be contained within a quartet of opaque cylindrical shapes, each a foot in diameter spaced a half-foot apart from each other. These four cylinders are all rounded on the bottom and flow down from the rail towards the interior floor of the boat, not unlike the way that a snake would slither down a tree.

Abby was the first to spot these strange watery containers, which now reach nearly to the deck of the boat.  Cetan unpacks the other Frenchman holding him by the feet and prepares to swing him like a sack of potatoes at one of the cylinders.  As he prepares to swing he also notices another quartet of the same watery shapes coming over the starboard aft side of the boat. He notices for the first time that towards the bottom front of each cylinder is an opaque shield approximately nine-inches in diameter. He then suddenly realizes what he is looking at....each quartet are the fingers on a pair of giant hands made of water.

Cetan says," Rene, dispelling this thing would be a good gesture showing us we can trust you."  "Alas, I am not sufficient in level to possess that spell," the man Rene rather sincerely replies. “I will do what I can." He throws a Magic Missile spell, which strikes one of the fingers and causes the translucent skin to break, the water pouring all over the deck of the ship. However, the other seven fingers all remain firmly intact.

Cetan asks Abby, " Do you know how to swim?” One of the shepherds calls out "I cannot swim!" "Nor can I," his companion exclaims.  Cetan tells them to look for something that floats, they might just need it.  He then drops the sack of potatoes and pulls out his rifle, waiting for a good target so he won't put holes in the boat if it is just an illusion of some sort.  

Cetan fires into the knuckles of the hand, now visible above the top railing. The non-magical bullets do penetrate the skin but simply pass harmlessly through the water and exit on the other side. The magical skin then seals back over it, having lost a mere pittance of water with each shot.  Hoping for better splashy damage, Cetan grabs an oar and whacks the massive watery hand with it.  The skin parts to allow the non-magical oar to pass through it, sealing up afterwards.  

"I used up about everything I have magically back at the ambush," Abby said, deceptively calm. She then cast a cantrip, freezing ray, at the watery limbs. "Little tricks will have to do."  While a small segment of the finger turns icy, the overall effect is negligible. The boat starts to shake a little as those inside feel the watery thumbs and palms of the hand beneath the boat.   Abby followed the spell by trying to shatter the now icy part with a blow from her sword.

The spell does cause a rupture and the water flows out but it is too little too late as the boat begins to rise up from this side.  Not sure how to fight the watery hand, Abby looks around for whoever could be casting the spell causing it, tossing up a detect magic cantrip as she does so. Before she can see anybody or anything the side of the boat rises up and totally flips the craft over. The shepherds scream and the half-dozen sheep let out a loud "Baaah"

Cetan helps the shepherds get to and puts the Frenchman up on the capsized boat. He looks to see how far it is to shore, whether the water thing inflicts any more damage, if anyone is in trouble, which way are the sheep are swimming, whether the water is moving or still water, and if there are any crocs to worry about.  

The Frenchman who had been tied up has somehow managed to get free of all of his restraints and chooses to swim to the furthest shore despite it being a good 400 to 500 feet away, the other shore being around a third that distance, approximately 150 feet away. Meran's companion appears to have been injured by the boat flip and she is holding him up against the capsized craft. One of the other shepherds has also managed to grab the boat, but his companion is flailing away in the water ten feet off and screaming "Can't Swim" whenever his head surfaces. Three of the sheep are attempting to swim, the current washing then downriver by the current and closer to shore. Two of the others appear to have already drown and the sixth is nowhere to be seen. This part of the river is heavily traveled, so there should be little to no threat of crocodiles.

Cetan attempts to save the struggling shepherd.  The centaur swims rapidly across the water and is able to reach the drowning shepherd, which grabs onto his back. Rene surfaces near Meren and works to help her lift her unconscious companion onto the upturned bottom of the capsized barge-style boat. The other Frenchman continues to swim towards the opposite shore, now being at the mid-point of the river. The passenger ferry had also been crossing the river and is around 100 feet away from him, turning towards him now.

Confident in her ability to swim, Abby got herself righted, noted their fleeing prisoner, and looked again for whoever might have cast the spell. The only place that appears to have been in range is the passenger ferry, although it could have been cast by any one of the seventy-five or so people on board. After a good look she then swims after the whiny artist. She notes that for a man whose "life was destroyed" by a minor injury, he appears to have no trouble now in using it to swim.  Cetan also swims after the artist.

Abby saw Cetan swimming behind her and swore. Last she looked he'd been helping Meren. She thanked whatever god, goddess or demon that had kept her from wearing anything like a skirt the last few days. "Someone has to stay with Meren!" she shouted. Glancing back, Rene and Meren's companion appear to have successfully gotten the other two shepherds on the upturned bottom of the boat. Meren apparently also thinks that things have stabilized, as she has stripped down to just her undergarments and is diving in to go after the trio of sheep paddling in a panic over 100 feet away from her and letting out "Baah" sounds when they can.

She cast a simple daze spell toward the artist hoping to slow him down, then turned to go back and help the Egyptian druid. "Catch him!"  The spell works, as he ceases his forward momentum. The passenger boat has closed to around fifty feet from the man and is continuing in that direction. A white man on the passenger boat lowers his hands towards the water (and out of sight of the Egyptian passengers). He then casts a spell, with six magical missiles flying forth from his fingertips across the water. They split into two trios, with three striking Abby (for a combined 11 points of damage) and another three striking Cetan (for a combined 12 points of damage).

Another hit like that and Abby would be sucking in river water, and that was NOT what she wanted to be doing. Magically she was almost finished, but she would not let the "artiste" out of this if she could help it.  Abby took a close look at the man who had cast the magic missile, trying to fix his face in her memory and note if he was one of the men who had ambushed them earlier. Then she used her last bit of magic to throw an Acid Splash toward the fleeing man.

The acid hits the man and he cries out. This however, has the effect of getting the Ferry Captain to increase the speed of his steam-powered craft and several of his crew to get ready to throw life preservers to the man who called out. The man who had cast the spell melds back into the crowd on deck.  Neither Cetan or Abby are able to reach the boat before it pulls the Frenchman up onto the deck. But the boat then continues forwards to apparently rescue the two of them as well.

The low, frustrated growl that came out of her throat surprised even Abby. There was nothing more annoying to her than not knowing what to do, and this day had been too full of uncertain choices. She imagined letting the passenger ferry pick her up. It seemed sensible at first. They would have the French under their eyes.  But they would be under the French's thumbs. Getting to the Palace late was better than being taken prisoner by those French. Probably under the guise of helping them, and Abby was unwilling to start a fight amongst so many innocents. Strange as it would look, Abby started swimming back toward Meren, unwilling to become the prisoner of the French on the passenger ferry.

Going with the current Abby soon reaches a point where she is equidistant (40 feet) to Meren and to the overturned boat. At the boat are Rene, the three shepherds and two of the four boat operators, all sitting atop it. The other two boatmen have swum to the nearest shore. Meren is swimming rather swiftly after the trio of sheep that are still 85 feet away from her. These sheep are nearly to shore, where a small group of Egyptian boys are wading out to catch the animals.  Cetan waves the rescue boat / ferry boat on to the people in most need those on the capsized vessel, and swims full speed toward Meren and Abby. 

Cetan swims swiftly and arrives at shore simultaneous to Abby and not long after Meren. The boys who had pulled the sheep to shore are nowhere to be seen, the animals being gone with them. However, there is a very wet trail indicating the direction they went off to, which leads to a cluster of poorly built houses and shacks.  Abby says, "Meren, do you want to track down the sheep? We should be quick about it if you do. With those Frenchmen on the passenger ferry we should get to the Palace as soon as we can."  She says, "We have to. Two, probably three, drown. We cannot arrive at the palace without live sheep for the King's ceremony. But neither can my imposter."

Cetan runs along the wet trail to recover some sheep, if one is left with the poor that's ok with him. If this is another attempt by the French, Cetan is going to start killing some Frenchmen. With at least one sheep he'll attempt to get the sheep, Meren, Abby, and himself to the palace as quickly as possible. As the Ferryboat rescues their comrades from the overturned boat, Meren, Abby and Cetan set off following the tracks left by the trio of sheep and their youthful captors. This leads them into the slums of this part of Egypt, where the tracks end at a busy street where a herd of goats was ushered by more recently than the travel of the sheep.

Cetan makes a couple of wide circles to try to pick up the tracks, hear a bleat, or spot a sheep.  Meren says that, given the neighborhood, the sheep have probably already been butchered. She says most people in this part of town seldom if ever get to eat meat, and having three sheep fall into their midst was too much of a temptation. He suggests they go to the palace and explain what has happened to the sheep, and what we suspect the French are up to.  Meren says that without the sheep the people at the palace will have nothing to do with her.

Abby looked at her, confusion plain on her face. "That makes no sense. They would just ignore you? It wouldn't occur to them that if you've arrived without the sheep that something went wrong that they may need to know about?"  Meren replies, "We're shepherds, livestock herders, not the upper crust of society. When we go to the palace it is through the servant's entrance, and no further than the first wall. That is where the cooks take the sheep from. Without any animals why would they even let us in? I doubt they even know my name."

Cetan states, “We need to tell them why you have not arrived with the sheep, and trust the guards to do their job.”  Returning to tributary, they arrive to find the still capsized boat tied up along the shore. They tell Meren that the passenger ferry deposited her four companions on the opposite shore. While they are talking Cetan hears a very faint "Baaa" sound emanating from beneath the capsized vessel.  

The boat’s men have to gather up a dozen others to get enough strength to flip over the boat. Beneath it is one very soggy and totally exhausted sheep. Meren casts some spells onto the animal to revitalize it. They then have to locate another ferry to get the people and animal across the tributary, where the other three shepherds and Rene are waiting on the other side.

As the group heads toward the palace, Cetan asks Rene what he thinks the artist will do now?   Rene replies, "I do not know. When we got onto the ferry boat he was already gone. Cetan also asks if Rene knows who would be powerful enough to create the water creature that attacked us?"   He replies, "Egypt, and the whole Arabian lands for that matter, are filled with powerful wizards. It could have been any one of hundreds. Or it could have been somebody with a powerful magic item that controls water elementals."  Abby says, "Or it's your group who attacked us earlier today, still trying to impersonate Meren and get into the Palace," Abby said, too frustrated to even pretend at diplomacy anymore.  Rene says, "I wish that there was something more that I could do to earn your trust. I am only trying to help matters."

They soon reach the palace and head around to the rear servants entrance. The gate is shut and blocked by a quartet of armed Ogres wearing ornate tunics with leather skirts, similar to garb worn by the Romans. Their outfits include the traditional shields and swords normally associated with Roman centurions, but they also have pistols on their belts and modern rifles over their shoulders.  Meren says, "Something is wrong, normally the elite guard are only stationed at the front doors."  Abby replies, "Friends of ours were trying to get word to the King to warn him. Possibly they got through. Possibly it's something else. The only thing we can sure of is that the King is wary of something."

They approach. One of the Guards moves forwards and draws his sword. He rattles out a four-sentence long speech in a language that neither Abby or Cetan understand.  Abby extended her arms in front of her very slowly, palms up. In Egyptian she said, "I'm sorry, I do not understand your language." A little louder she said, "Meren, can you translate?"  She says, "No, I know some Ogrish languages, but the elite guard use a unique dialect." Rene says "I am somewhat familiar with it, I am a linguist by profession, and could I help?"

"You could try", Cetan says to Rene. Taking a defensive stance he points to the sheep and says to the guard in all the different languages he knows, "We brought the sheep".  The Ogres clearly do not understand what Cetan is saying to them. Rene steps forward and states a sentence in their native tongue. The lead ogre responds with a single sentence reply. Rene paraphrases the translation to for the others saying "I told them we were here to deliver a sheep from the royal flock. He replied that they were not expecting us."

Cetan states, “Tell them we were ambushed and think there is a plot against the King. We would like to tell them everything we know so they can better protect the King.”  Cetan whispers to Abby, "Now we will learn what side Rene is on."  Rene rattles of several sentences and has a short exchange with the lead ogre. The ogre then turns and sends one of his men into the palace. Rene replies, "He says this is above his station, that he needs to get a supervisor."  Cetan says, "Good work Rene", not sure what level of trust the French two leg deserves.

The ogre soon returns, accompanied by eight other uniformed ogres including one wearing several medals and officer insignia. The one with the medals also speaks in the foreign tongue and the other eleven ogres all raise the their rifles at the party. A rifle apiece is focused upon Abby, Meren and the other three shepherds while six rifles are pointed towards Cetan. None are pointed towards Rene, who steps forward to stand beside the ogre officer with a smirk on his face.

"You son of a bitch," Abby said though gritted teeth. "At least I know I can still tell a murderer when I see one."  Belloq smiles and says, "Yes, too bad. You could warn them Miss Marsters, if only you spoke Nubian."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 72 "Audience with King Haker Takeleth VI” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty-two) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

George does not have to wait very long with the tall Ogres before he is approached from behind by a pair of very well dressed gentlemen who appear to be around his own age. The first speaks to him in English with a thick French accent stating, "Hello, you must be Mr. George Eastman. Allow me to introduce myself, I am Edgar Degas." The other states in a rich deep voice, "And I am Jean Baptiste Faure."

"Well gentlemen, my face or reputation precedes me. It is my pleasure to meet both of you celebrated artists. I have enjoyed both of your work. I had the opportunity to hear you Jean several years back on a trip to Paris. But we are a ways from Paris gentlemen. I know Jean Baptiste is an avid collector of art, but what brings you men here?" asks George genially.

Degas replies, "We are traveling with two colleagues, Maria de Guzman, the former Empress of France and Victor Duruy, who had been her late husband Napoleon III's biographer. They brought me along to paint the King's portrait and Jean to sing for the Egyptian Monarch. They are hoping these efforts would put the King in a better mood during their attempts to convince the King to end this war. I must say, Mr. Eastman, your assisting his rebellious daughter to join with the enemy has not helped very much."

George smiles dryly. "Aren't all daughters rebellious?" he quips. "While your friends’ efforts to help the king relax are admirable, as is their mission. I can assure you that the actions by the princess were undertaken with precisely the same aims. They merely involved a different methodology. In any case gentlemen, how about a drink as we wait? I can tell you I have been in worse prisons."  George may reconsider those words when a group of a dozen armed Ogres surround the trio.

Meanwhile, The three women proceed down the hallway. Two more male ogre eunuch's stand before an oak double doors which they open to allow the trio to enter. They go inside a vast room magically lit room with walls covered by brightly colored silk tapestries. The marble columns in the room are also covered with bright silk. A sunken pool is in the far corner with several beautiful young women who resemble Neferka being bathed by female attendants. 

A pair of middle-aged women who had been seated on large pillows near an opium pipe stand. Both are attired in Egyptian-style silk dresses with gold and silver embroidery. One woman is Egyptian and attired in blue, the other looks European and is attired in Green. Stopping before them Mina bows first to the Egyptian and says, "Your Majesty", then to the other woman also bowing and saying "Your Majesty". Ruby mirrored her grandmother and bowed to both women respectfully, saying "Your Majesty" to each. This was definitely not the time to be rude. She waited for one of the women to speak.

The Egyptian woman says, "So I see that you never change Willamina Hamilton. You still insist on continuing to interject yourself into places uninvited and stirring up trouble. So, are you going to explain to me why your daughter Alma was impersonating my daughter?"  The other woman states, "Now Nikki, you are once again jumping to conclusions. We don't know the full story yet, although I suspect that the deception has something to do with the recent marriage. I was told that Americans were witness to the nuptials in Zakazik." 

Mina smiles and says, "Thank you Maria, it has been way too long." Turning to the Egyptian Queen she says, "Queen Nikkathia, my Granddaughter Constance can speak for herself."  Ruby steps forward and with a respectful bow of her head she speaks. "Yes, your Majesty, I can speak for myself. And I should begin by telling you that my grandmother doesn't really have anything to do with this.  Fate would have it that while we are here vacationing in this beautiful land, I have become friends with you daughter Princess Neferka. We've been spending time together, sharing meals and shopping, and she asked me to help her plan her wedding. She's a lovely girl and I respect her greatly. We have a lot on common.

This morning she feared she would be abducted by her father's men. She asked me to come here in her place, giving me this," she held up the Princess's ring, "To become her so I would be taken rather than her. She wanted me to vouch for her, that her wedding was not coerced but rather done out of love for the General. She's very concerned for her country, for her father, and for her new husband, whom she loves very much and very concerned about the war that now rages. Her wish is for the fighting to end and for her parents to support her marriage to the General."

The European woman says, "See Nikki, it is exactly as my colleague described it. This is love at its finest."  The Egyptian woman says, "Bah! That's all you French think about!” The other woman laughs and says, "How true, but need I remind you that it was husband who was French, I am from Spain, and my mother from Scotland." Mina interjects, "Constance speaks the truth Queen Nakkathia. We are here to speak to your husband on your daughter's behalf." The Egyptian woman says, "Fine, you may attempt to do so. And if he orders your immediate executions I will not be surprised. Fifty years too late as far as you are concerned."

Ruby gritted her teeth at the dig at her grandmother. However, she was smart enough to know not to provoke a Queen. "Yes, your Majesty, you are correct, it IS love at it's finest. I witnessed the wedding and can attest to the true feelings the Princess and General free for each other. I've never experienced a ceremony like it. And because of that love, the Princess has been very conflicted as to how to aide the effort in ending the war because she also loves her Father and her people."

The Queen states "And a fine way of showing it! Marrying his enemy! Giving away her father's wealth in the city! Listening to these damned Frenchmen!"  The Queen then turns towards the girls bathing in the pool and says, "Hurry up you two. I want you present when your father deals with this mess. Hopefully you will learn a valuable lesson about defying his will."  Ruby says, "I don't believe the General wants to be the King's enemy, your Majesty. But I can understand why you would feel that way."

The two princesses are soon dressed in fancy attire and they fall in place behind their mother to head up to the throne room. Mina has Ruby fall back towards the end of the procession. They exit from a different doorway than the one they entered from.  Ruby whispers to her grandmother, "Nana, who is that other woman?"  Mina whispers back "She is Eugenia Maria de Montijo de Guzman. She was married to the French Emperor Napoleon III. She served as the Empress of France from 1853 until 1871." 

They soon arrive at a vast hall with over 100 people in attendance. The King is seated on a throne made of solid gold with red velvet padding. Standing to either side of him are two older non-Egyptian Gentlemen in the finest of European clothing. There are two other chairs, one apparently for the Queen, the other with the Grand Vizier seated in it. George is not present.  Ruby bowed before the King but said nothing, waiting to be spoken to.

The King stares at Ruby and says, "Impersonation of a member of the Royal family is a capital offense. Can you give me one reason why you should not be executed?"  "I was only doing what a member of the royal family asked me to, your Highness. I have proof, if you wish." Ruby bowed while she waited for the answer.  He states "Proceed as though your life depends upon your statement, because it does."  

Ruby nods gravely. "I understand your Highness." She reaches into the skirts of the now too small gown and produces a folded up note.  "Before I give you this," she nods towards the letter, "Let me introduce myself. I am Constance Grace West, also known as Ruby West, a singer from the United States of America. My grandmother is Willamina Hamilton Parker," Ruby waves a hand towards Mina, "Also American, though she has been a close friend of the British Military for years now. Your granddaughter seemed to think that alone would get you to at least listen to me.

Your daughter and I have become friends over the past weeks. She invited me to her wedding and she wanted me to convey to you what I saw. That is why she asked me to come here. What I saw was two people who are in love, pledging their lives to each other. It was surely not political nor was it arranged as a way to hurt you or your family, your Majesty. Your daughter is very concerned about you and her primary goal now is to make peace, peace between you, her, and her new husband and of course, the peace and prosperity of your people."

The King nods and says, "And so she felt that it was necessary to try to trick my trusted associate?", as he gestures to the Grand Vizier.  The Wizard says, "Yes, from outside the room you were inside we detected the presence of the Princess. Once inside we mistakenly assumed it was the woman who appeared to be the Princess. One my associates was detecting for invisibility, and there was none. So does that mean that other person in the room with you, your Grandmother and your fiancé was actually Princess Neferka?

Ruby chooses her words carefully. "I don't think she was trying to trick anybody intentionally. Yes, she chose to not be what she considers kidnapped. She just felt that if she was brought here against her will that people wouldn't be... open... to hearing her side of the story.  Your Majesty, I hope you can find it in your heart to at least hear what she has to say. If you've ever been in love, you owe it to yourself to try to understand. I don't know what god or goddess you follow but my Goddess, Aphrodite, the Goddess of Love, believes in following your heart."

The King states, "False Gods do not concern me, only those deities of the Egyptian Pantheon matter in this Kingdom. So you admit that my daughter was present three hours ago when my Grand Vizier stated that the man who had abandoned her had a period of one day to stand before me or the marriage would be annulled. That ruling will stand, whether she is physically present or not. Unless Ahmed Orabi stands here before me within the next twenty-one hours this marriage will be declared invalid.

Princess Neferka was sent to Zakazik to act as my representative. If what you say is true, then the Princess instructed you of her own free will to impersonate her. So you were merely following a royal decree. If however, she was under some magical spell or being coerced into allowing that, then you and your two co-conspirators have violated the law and will be executed for it. She will have the same twenty-one hours as her supposed husband to appear before me to corroborate your story. I will send one or more of these Frenchmen to relay that message to her in Zakazik."

Ruby pulls out the letter the Princess has written and holds it up for a guard to take. "Here are her words in her own hand, Your Majesty. I do not know where she went or how your men will find her. 21 hours is not a lot of time but I suspect you already know that." She paused.  "Since my life is already at stake, there is more." Ruby inhaled, a long, deep breath, gathering her wits. She looked to her grandmother for strength. 

Standing taller she began, "I do not know who these Frenchmen are that you refer to. Nor to which Frenchmen you have been speaking to and trusting in their council. I would never dare to tell a King whom to trust. However, I would be remiss to not inform you that there is a plot against you, Your Majesty, a plot to assassinate you. Along with that, they intend to also assassinate the General and attempt to rule your kingdom through Princess Neferka! This plot comes at the hands of the French." Her eyes flicked to the Ambassador Queen. "Not all of the French are privy to this plan, it seems only a small faction of French are guilty of this heinous plot. I believe it has something to do with their own country being in turmoil over the public use of magic. I have some small details of how the French plan to carry out their deed, though I don't know much, I admit. So you see, Your Majesty, you and the General, your Son-in-law, have something in common."

The older Frenchman behind the King exclaims, "Preposterous! We would never wish you any harm your majesty."  Mina interjects, "Yes Victor, knowing both you and Maria as I do, I truly believe that. However, my Granddaughter and I have received this information from a very reliable source. Specifically, it comes directly from one of the top eight members of your wizarding group."  The King exclaims, "I have heard enough! Grand Vizier, take charge of the palace guards and immediately arrest all Non-Egyptians who are in this palace. Come back and see me once you have ascertained who is being truthful."

Ruby states, "Your Majesty, time is of the essence here! We have information that there are people hidden in plain sight using disguises- don't just check non Egyptians, check everyone!"  The Grand Vizier says, "Do not worry your Highness, I will question the young lady first.  She states, "Time is of the essence, let's go."   

A short distance off, George and the Frenchmen are split them up, with a quartet each marching the man to a different room of the palace. The men do not respond to any of George's questions. He is waiting inside a sparsely furnished room for about 10 minutes when the Egyptian wizard with the law degree arrives and states, "Tell me everything you know about this assassination plot against the King, and the role that you and your French friends have played in this."

Ruby and the Grand Vizier do not travel far, merely down the corridor to a large room on the same floor. The Grand Vizier is accompanied by one of the ogre guards as well. Based upon the shelves and shelves of urns, bottles of various dried herbs and multi-colored liquids, and entire wall of filled bookcases, Ruby deduces that this is the man's own personal library and store room. 

He sits in an ornate leather chair and gestures for her to take a set in a green-velvet low lounge-chair opposite it. He exclaims, "Well, what is the story young lady?"   Ruby sits in the chair indicated. "I wouldn't exactly call it a story, Your Eminence, that would imply it was made up. The simple truth is, the Princess asked me to come here. She loves her husband and she loves her father and she is now torn between them. We became friends and I guess she feels I have a way with words." Ruby shrugged, "I guess that is true.

"I came here to Egypt with a group of friends. Some of them, like my grandmother, have a lot of experience and influence with different groups of people. At one point, some of my friends came across a camp filled with French. I suppose they have some sort of system where they rank their wizards by playing cards? My grandmother knows about this and could perhaps explain it better. The two French emissaries... Victor and Maria... I think they are a part of that. My grandmother has known both of them, I think, and she believes that neither of them is involved in this plot.  One of the factions, one of the suites, so to speak, has decided to take matters into their own hands. Their own country is possibly deciding to not allow magic publicly anymore? I think. Politics isn't really my thing. 

Anyway, I don't know all the facts but I believe they already tried to get two people into here using magical means. They were found out due to your palace's magical protections. From what I heard they were tortured and killed." Ruby gulped but continued on.  "So they knew they needed to find another way. It kills me to say this, but I believe the actress, Sandra Bernhardt is one of the wizards being sent here. They chose her for her ability to use a non magical disguise, figuring she could get into the castle undetected if she was acting. I believe there was another man who was to go along with her? My Nana might remember his name.

They were also going to try to somehow get to the kings special sheep? I am afraid in this way I am unsure of most details. I believe they might try to use poison. If they poisoned the sheep the King could easily fall prey to the poison."  Ruby tapped her lips in her way. "Is that everything? Oh, right, just that once the King and the General were murdered, they thought they would be able to rule Egypt through the Princess. I don't know how they were going to try to murder the General but let's face it, there are French people everywhere around here! And both the King and the General have been using French as advisers. Trusted advisers. 

I know you don't know me and have no real reason to trust me. But I did hand over the letter from the Princess and I have been telling you the truth of all I know. And I truly feel there is urgency needed here. The disguised imposters could be in the palace now!  As for the Princess and her marriage, she truly loves the General. I saw their love with my own eyes. And while I understand the King doesn't believe in my gods, I do worship the Goddess Aphrodite, and have been serving her the best I can. I have no doubt that they really do love each other and believe me, I would not have agreed to do this, Princess or not, if I didn't."

The Grand Vizier takes all of this in. He nods and says, "One element of your story rings true, that I should not trust these French. I have not, and have been advising my sovereign not to as well.  However, as to this assassination plot, one part sounds false. It is not with conceit that I say that, quite frankly, their main target within this palace would actually be myself. While the King and General may be political leaders, in terms of absolute power and ability, there would be no greater threat in Egypt to foreign wizards than the most powerful of all Egyptian wizards."

Ruby pondered this for a moment. "Perhaps you are right about that. Is it possible they intend to target you too? You eat here, right? And even as powerful as you may be, poison would affect you just as it would anyone else? I don't even know about the poison thing, I just couldn't figure out any other reason they would want to get near the sheep. Can you think of any reason? What are the special sheep used for?”  He replies, He replies, "The Royal Flock is used for feasts. The King had actually called for the shepherds to bring some of them here today as a contingency, so the cooks would have them in the event that either the war ends or he does recognize his daughter's marriage, either would be cause for celebration.”

She says, “If you don't mind me asking, why ARE there so many French here? And why have they been able to get so close to so many high ranking members of your government? I can understand the former Empress perhaps but all the rest?  My fiancé went off with them today in their big balloon, why are they so eager to help? Except to put themselves in a position to affect large changes."  He says, "They claim that they simply seek peace, and to preserve our ancient temples from war. I have not believed them. The six who have been here have been of some comfort to the King, I have sensed no ulterior motives from them.”

Ruby was quiet for a few moments. "At home, I have secretly studied with a wizard and also a bard, to try to learn how to use my own powers of magic. I know almost nothing is impossible. Is there any kind of magic spell you might have to root out the imposters?"   He states, "This palace itself is protected from imposters, as you have already seen. And you are right about two trying to sneak in last year and being executed, although neither of them appeared to be French. As to rooting out this plot, we have called for the High Priest. He has a spell that can detect truthfulness."

She says, "I would check out those sheep if I were you... who knows what they could have done to them! And it's curious, about the two imposters, not being French.  The only problem with the truth spell is that you need someone to use it on. And that means finding the imposters first. They could definitely look like Egyptians, the whole point of using actors is that they blend in."  He replies, "No, we will use the truth spell on you, your companions, and these French here in the castle to see which ones of you, if any, are part of any assassination plot. I do not trust any of you."

Ruby shrugged. "We have nothing to hide. But I'm afraid you need to widen your search. Didn't you hear me say that they were using the best actress in the world to try to get in here? I'm not asking you to trust me and by all means, we'll submit to the spell, but don't stop your search with us.  As for the other matter, is someone going to try to find the Princess?"  He replies, "The Queen has sent one of her younger sisters to relay the King's message."

She replies, "Hopefully someone the Princess trusts. More importantly, I'm not sure how someone will get the message to the General. I think they off and took him to France."  He smiles and says, "I'm sure that some form of magical communication will be available."  The Grand Vizier concludes his interview with Ruby and she is brought back down tot he basement rooms where they had been earlier.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 73 "Good day for a breakout” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty-three) - Saturday, September 10, 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

Surrounded by armed ogres, Cetan just raises his hands and waits to see what happens next. Pox leaden blankets, bad beef, he's see it all before.  The ogre officer barks orders at his men, then heads inside with Rene. The ogres march the Cetan, Abby, the four shepherds and the lone sheep through several corridors and down a long staircase into a sub-basement. They are locked into a large stone room, sixty-by-forty-feet in diameter with a fifteen-foot high ceiling. The room is lit by magical light. 

Chains and manacles are situated on the dozen stone pillars placed every ten feet. Other chains and manacles are along the wall. Their captors however make no attempt to lock them up. The only other thing in the room are a series of buckets, half of them filled with water, the other half, based on the smell, are apparently for waste. The large oak doors have a small iron grate on them, where they see an Ogre stand on the opposite side once the doors are shut and locked.

Cetan tries to talk to the Ogre saying, "The King is in danger." in every language he knows. Just hoping "King and Danger" might spark something.  The Ogre turns and yells through the grate in an angry voice. Although the words are not known to Cetan the meaning is clear: "Shut Up!"   Cetan turns and says, “What'd you think Abby? Looks like I can provoke the Guard, maybe he'll do something stupid?”

Abby paced the cell several times, frustrated and angry. If it hadn't been for the shotgun pointed at her she could have used the comprehend languages potion. But at the moment the movement to draw it probably would have gotten her shot.  But now... Abby poked through a couple of the seals to get herself a longer duration and began to talk quietly to Cetan in Nubian, pitching her voice to reach the guard.  Sounding defeated and shamed she said, "The King will die because we failed. So many in his household will die. It's like the French knew we were coming to warn him about them." She sniffled, she hoped convincingly. "Everyone will die and we'll be stuck in this cell forever."

The guard outside turns his head and looks into the cell. It is not one of the guards who had marched them to this place but another one entirely. "You speak our language?" he states, clearly surprised by this.  Abby looked at him for a moment, appearing to puzzle over his words. "Only a little. It is a... pretty language. My," she paused as if searching for the right word, " Mother's sister married an Egyptian man. He showed us a little.  They talked too fast when we came here, I... failed to understand. The Frenchman (she used the English word for Frenchman) who brought us said he would speak for us. But he was false, and now the King will die because we failed. The French will sneak in and poison him."

He replies, "We can watch the French. They will not sneak any where near the King. The King from our home country will be here tomorrow, we will not let harm come to either of them."   Abby says, "They were going to sneak in pretending to be Meren, the nature priest who was bringing the special sheep and some of the shepherds. We arrived with her, we were protecting her from them."  He says, "Then their plan will fail. The nature priest and her sheep are in the room with you. We know you are here so you can not be somewhere else."

She sniffled again and looked at the Ogre hopefully. "Your King will be here tomorrow? Can your countrymen protect the Egyptian King until then? No one here will know the French are sneaking in with the sheep to poison the feast."  He says, "Yes, our King was with the Egyptian King's daughter up in Zakazik. They are both expected to be here tomorrow."

"Thank you. But I am afraid that the French will know this, and will try to sneak in another way now. One we do not know about. But your words give me some comfort.  But the King is displeased with his daughter. She married his enemy. Will he accept her and your King here when he is so angry?"  The ogre replies, "I cannot speak for the daughter, but he will welcome our King. Egypt is currently in a civil war, he has need of my King's army."

Abby nodded and stayed quiet for a moment. "I am sorry. I am very afraid. I have fear for the King and the people here, and I have fear for myself and my friends. I do not know what the false man Rene told your countrymen about us. I know only that we are locked up and he believes he has won. That he stopped us from warning the King.  I fear he still has surprises to reveal."  In Nubian Abby said, "My companion Cetan can't understand you, I will tell him in my language what you have said. I thank you."

Then she turned to the others switched to English, saying, "The guard outside our cell says that his Nubian countrymen will protect the King. That since Meren and the shepherds are in here too that if others try to come in pretending to be them it would be known they are imposters. I'm still afraid that we haven't been taken seriously enough and the French may still sneak in and poison the King.”

Elsewhere, Ruby is returned to the cell she had been in before.  Mina is already waiting for her there.  "Nana! Have you been questioned yet? I must admit, the Grand Vizier seemed much more relaxed than he did back in the hotel. I kept my cool, you'd be proud," Ruby grinned.    Mina nods and, for the first time in Ruby's memory, totally loses her composure. She says, "I had the misfortune of being questioned by the Queen. She made it clear that this is her opportunity to have me killed Ruby.  We have to make sure this war is peacefully ended within the next twenty hours or we're dead."

Ruby's face dropped. "Well, that's not good. Would the King go along with the Queen even when we are proved innocent?"   Mina replies, "Well no, he has the authority.  But he's so angry over Neferka's wedding that unless she stands before him and begs his forgiveness...well...maybe we should try to find some sort of escape contingency plan."  Ruby nods. "It would be wise to do so Nana. It's always a good idea. Between the two of us, and George, we will figure that part out. The Princess assured me that if things went wrong she would return here for me. But we'll see.  So let's take a look around here." Ruby checks the locks and windows.

They quickly find that the bars on the windows are not only solid but there also appears to be some type of magical protection over them.  Ruby checks the locks on the front bars.  She realizes that she probably could pick the locks, but refrains as it is obvious from the sounds that at least two guards are on the opposite side of the door.  She quietly says, "Nana, let's pay attention to when the guards come and go. We may need this information later." She squeezed her grandmother's arm. "We'll get out of this, we always do."

An hour has gone by when Mina head off to use the bathroom. She then calls for Ruby in a very excited voice. Ruby arrives to see her Grandmother lying on the floor. She calls over "Ruby, this two-foot-square section of floor sounds hollow underneath. It is probably a crawl space for the plumbing pipes and for the plumbers to work!"  "Hmmm, that may work! Let me see." Ruby gets on the floor next to her grandmother and inspects the tile her grandmother pointed out.  

After a while examining she uses some makeshift tools to lift up the tile and looking down, it appears that both women would have little to no difficulty in going. Mina comments "We should probably stay here until we know what has happened to George. Our escaping while he is still captured would not go well for him."  Ruby says, "Yes Nana you are right. We should use this as our last resort.  Even if we escape here it'll be difficult getting out of the city and if we get caught... well, I don't think they'll wait on those death sentences." Mina laughs and says, "I think that I could safely get us to blend into the streets of Cairo without getting caught."  Ruby looks towards the door. "I do wonder what happened to George. I'm getting worried."  "As am I," Mina states.    

While the door to the plumbing shaft is still open Ruby hears the sound of distant voices coming from below. Listening closely, Ruby is almost positive that the female voice is that of her ally Abigail Marsters.  Ruby listens carefully, waiting until some time has passed from hearing any guards.  "Abby?" She calls out softly through the floor, not wanting to alert any guards.  Although faint, Abby hears Ruby's call. It occurs to her that the ogre outside the door might hear Ruby too, and would definitely hear it if Abby calls back up.  She tells the others, I “I am out of magic and my friend Ruby is calling from above."  They see a grate in the roof, fifteen feet high alongside one of the pillars, that the sound is coming from.

Ruby puts her ear to the floor, listening carefully. She stills hear Abby speaking but not to her.  "I'm not sure she can hear us Nana. But at least we know she's safe. For now." She sits up. "Do you have any spells that might help us now? I don't think I do."  Mina says, "No, but if we rest for a while we could both replenish our magic."  Ruby exclaims, "Rest? REST? How are we supposed to rest in here?? Too much is going on! I don't think I could sleep Nana, no, not at all, not until I know George and our other friends are safe."  Nana says, "Well, I could hypnotize you into sleeping."  She does so.   

Sunday, September 11th, 1882, 5:00 AM. 

Ruby and Mina awaken, hearing sounds outside their bedroom in the comfy prison they are trapped in. With assistance from Mina's hypnosis, Ruby was actually able to get a full night's sleep.  Out in the living room, George is delivered to the room. The last twelve hours have been rather tedious for him, consisting of three hours of questioning by the French, eight hours of solitary confinement in a barren room (most of which he slept during), and then one more hour of interrogation. Frustrated with his answers, they returned him to this room. 

George manages a weak and weary smile. "Hello my dear Ruby. Sorry I was a bit delayed in getting to you. The French had a few hundred questions to me' he quips with another nod to Mina "Alright in here Mina?"  She replies, "Yes and no. We're on a tight time table. Unless the Princess and her husband appear before the King in another twelve hours or so there is a high probability that I will be executed, and possibly the two of you as well. Other than that I'd say that everything is fine."

George smiles again. "So, pretty much a average Saturday night with Miss Ruby West." George follows with a quick kiss for Ruby. "So we need to get out of here. I suppose you two have figured a way to get out?"  Mina replies, "We believe so, and think that Abby and some of the others may be trapped here too."   "Well, that will be good. So I think our first measure will be to find Abby. Once we are all together we must get out and fid the princess." replies George.

Ruby says, "I'm almost positive that Abby's down below. But she didn't respond so she may be more closely guarded than we are.  As for the Princess, she did promise me she would show up here if there is trouble. And I believe her... mostly. If it's true, she's probably on her way here now. So even if we COULD get back to the City, we probably couldn't find her."  

Mina says, "The Princess is not our responsibility, Abigail and the others are. That, and the fact that I wouldn't want to give the Queen the personal satisfaction of executing me."  Ruby says, "We won't let that happen Nana, I promise. So I guess what you are saying is that you don't think we should wait, we should break out now? Break out, find Abby, and get out of here."  "Sounds like a plan," she replies.  

George asks, "Ok, so what do we know of the guard situation? How did we know Abby was below us?" "I heard her speaking. I whispered down to her but I didn't hear her reply so I assume she is being more closely guarded than we are. We can squeeze in here."  Ruby points to the loose tile, "But I don't know where it will lead or how we get Abby out. The guards come in here to check on us every once in a while but they are constant so we should have enough time to slip out."  "Ok, I think what we ought to do, is slip down to her room, bring her up the tunnel and then escape from our room since we have the lighter guard." suggests George.

Meanwhile, approximately sixty feet below, Cetan and Abby awaken as the Guards enter their cell to replace the water and waste buckets while bringing them a meager breakfast.  In her dreams, Abby had been laying in the warm sun surrounded by the sweet scents of hay and heather. Cal had been next to her, talking idly about nothing important and holding her hand against his heart. It was a far cry from the dank Egyptian cell she woke in.  In Egyptian she asked, "Is the King well?" She hears no response. She then notes that it is a different ogre now guarding the door, his back to the grate covered opening.  

Abby said, very quietly to Cetan, "I need to learn my spells." She took a small book from the inside of her jacket and sat down. "If they don't question us soon, we're going to have to think of a way out of here. Ruby obviously didn't hear me answer her last night, so we may be on our own down here." She took the time to study, carefully selecting her spells for the day. Once that was finished, she broke another of the seals in the potion from Alsoomse and drank the small portion.  

She spoke to the guard this time, asking very diffidently, in Nubian, "Sir, is the King well? Will we be answering questions soon?"  He turns and in an gruff voice replies, "Yes, the King is well. YOUR attempt to murder him has failed. Now move away from the door if you know what is good for you. Your execution will come soon enough."  

Cetan also meditated for a while. He asks Abby if she has a plan.  She replies, "The only plan I've got is to not be executed in Egypt. I haven't got a clue how to accomplish it. But I heard Ruby, so we're not alone here. Since we didn't get freed last night after she figured out we were here, I can only guess she's a prisoner as well.  I don't regret doing what we did, but I sure as hell don't want to have traded my life for the ones we saved. At least I hope we saved them. I don't know what that Rene bastard has been doing."

It takes Ruby, George and Mina minimal time to get the tunnel exposed and explore downward. Ruby and Mina easily make it through the nearly vertical passageway, using bed sheets as a makeshift rope. George manages it too with a little help from the ladies. They soon find themselves at downward "T" intersection, where the vent goes both east and west, with iron grates on the ground every 20 feet. Following smells (specifically the smell of sheep) they soon find themselves looking down into a barren cell fifteen feet below that has Cetan, Abby, a sheep, and four shepherds contained within it.   

"Sheep? why do they have a sheep locked up? Surely they haven't been in prison that long" whispers George. "I have no idea why they have sheep locked up," Ruby comments. "But if they can't answer, we'll crawl a little further and see where else we can exit."  Ruby leans carefully over the grate. "Abby... can you hear me?" she whispers as quietly as she can. "Look up."  

Cetan nudges Abby and looks up, just in case she didn't hear that.   "Hmmm, Abby not say'em much." Cetan whispers up to the two legs, "Cetan, have heap big plan. Me break'em down door, cast'em mist, and run like mad bear is following..."   "Will you please, please quit with the pigeon English? I'm here, the guards have sharp ears," she said quietly looking up. She says, "We had a prisoner who betrayed us. He's somewhere in the palace probably trying to pull the plan off."

The others fail to hear here, having continued on through the horizontal ventilation shaft. They soon are looking down through a grate upon a corridor immediately outside of where Abby and the others are imprisoned. There is a lone ogre guard on duty.   Ruby looks back to her companions, giving them the quiet sign. Then she softly mutters a few words, casting sleep upon the guard below her.  Ruby’s watches as the guard falls back and slowly sinks to the floor. Those inside the cell hear the "Clunk" as he falls back and watch the back of his head disappear downward through the window.

Ruby shifts back in the shaft and looks over the grate separating her from her friends. "Well, that should help with our daring escape," she comments to those below in a louder voice as she works to open the grate. "Abby, it looks like you made some friends!"   With Mina and George's assistance they manage to get the grate above Abby's cell removed. They are still fifteen feet above the ground below

Ruby peeks her head into the cell. "Morning, fellow captives. Good day for a breakout, isn't it?" she grins. She gives a look around the cell. "My, you all must have been very naughty, this cell is positively bare! Anything here we can use?  Well, actually, first, Abby, have you made some new friends? I'm not sure we can get the sheep out of the cell here. Or the centaur."  Cetan suggests that If fifteen feet is a problem he can help with that. Letting the two legs stand on his back should make it easy to climb up.

"I guess we're committed now," Abby said with a shake of her head. "You all don't let grass grow under your feet, do you? Meren, we got you into this, and I wish we'd been better prepared. I'll do my best to get you out, if that's what you want."   Meren discusses the situation with her three companions in a language that Abby does not know. She then turns and says, "I will go with you, but my male companions will remain here to protect the animal."

While Meren discussed the situation with the others, Abby turned to Ruby. "I don't remember if you met Cetan earlier," she said nodding to the centaur. "He came in with Alsoomse on the train. Meren is the druidess and the men are the shepherds we came to protect. We stopped the plan from going off, but we had a prisoner who betrayed us at the Palace entrance. He know the language the guards spoke when we didn't. I have no idea what he told them but it got us tossed in here."

While Ruby moved ahead, George stayed at the grate where the guard was seen. George carefully lifts the grate out and surreptitiously peers down the hallway. If no one is there he will drop down into the hallway.    George approaches the guard, who is sound asleep, but will probably waken once the spell is worn off. He notes that the lock looks aged, one that Ruby should have little to no trouble picking from this side of the door. George calls up quietly into the vent, "Ruby, I need you here to pick the lock on the door." George then searches the guard for perhaps keys, a weapon or some other means of securing the guard while keeping an eye and ear alert down the hall.

George finds six things on the guard: A key ring with four keys, a leather pouch with Egyptian coins, a large knife similar in size and shape to the Bowie knife, a statue of a Nubian deity, a piece of amber with a flower petal encased inside it, and a ring that appears to be magical in nature as it changes size when George removes it from the larger man's hand.  

George takes the knife and quickly cuts some of the guard's clothing and binds his hands and gags him. He then gathers the remaining items and pockets them as he turns to the door, trying each of the four keys in the lock.  The second key works. The group are immediately reunited. Mina asks about Ben and Alsoomse.  George helps Mina and Ruby down from the vents. 

As Mina asks about Ben and Alsoomse George quickly looks around the second "cell" and begins to inspect the hallway.  The corridor ends 100 feet to the left. The rooms appear to be more cells. To the right the corridor hits a "T" intersection, the left being a narrower corridor with a dirt rather than stone floor and the right being a staircase up.   

Abby says to Ruby and Mina, "They didn't come with us. They decided to see what they could do by watching the fanatic, Abdullah. I hope they got somewhere since we only managed to stop the immediate plot."  "Wait, what plot?" asks George as he motions the group down the hallway. He holds up a hand to stop them at the end of the hallway as he peers around the corners, especially at what is at the top of the stairs.

Abby says, “Long story short, some of the French wizards planned on sneaking in to the Palace using mundane disguises and poisoning last night's feast. They would have killed the King and a lot of other people." She nodded toward Meren and said, "They meant to waylay the druidess and the shepherds and assume their identities to get into the Palace. We stopped that, but we had a French prisoner. He betrayed us at the door since he spoke Nubian and we didn't."  "That bastard! He'll get his, before this is through," Ruby says angrily. 

Ruby continues, "I guess now we try to get out of here. I wonder, should we go up back in the vents or try to get around out here in the hallways. If we do that, at the very least we need a plan, like getting some uniforms or something like that. I'm pretty good at being quiet but we have a big enough group of us that we aren't going to be really quiet."  Mina interjects "Cetan won't fit through the air duct, so we're better off using the main hallway. I can cast a Sleep spell, should we run into more guards."  She replies, "Well, I wasn't sure our new friend was joining us. If we get caught we will surely be killed. Where as now, there's maybe only a 99% chance of that.  Let us check out the dirt path first before going up those stairs."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 74 "The Crypt of Nafita” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty-four) - Sunday, September 11, 1882, 7:00 A.M.*

Ruby leads the group down the dirt hallway.  The path goes for around 100 feet, ending in a small room that looks to be used for food storage. Checking inside the wooden crates, Ruby finds them filled with corked wine bottles, urns filled with rice, urns of salt, and urns with ground wheat. There is another open door with a corridor off from the opposite side of the room, but based upon the cobwebs covering over the doorway it hasn't been used for months if not years.

Ruby holds up a hand for the others to stay and then she checks out the unused area.  It goes for another 400 feet, ending at a wooden door. The door has broken off from the upper hinge, leaving a small crack to see to the other side. Shining her light, Ruby sees that it is a large crypt, with alcoves full of hundreds of skeletons and two stone sarcophagi in the center of the room.  Ruby shivers but enters anyway. There might be another way out of here, she thinks to herself as she searches around the room.

There is no apparent main exit, but there are more smaller side hallways with several alcoves filled with bones. As she nears one of the stone sarcophaguses Ruby feels a wave of powerful magic wash over her, and sees magical auras radiating from the casket. This sensation has an air of familiarity about it, she had felt similarly to this before she was in a dream-like state and in the presence of the Goddess Aphrodite, although this also has a distinctly different feel to it too, an even mix of curiosity and dread.

Once Ruby regains her composure she takes a closer look at the stone casket without getting any closer, seeing that it is covered with Egyptian runes. She recognizes many of them from her recent trip to Zakazik/Bubastus as being the signs of Bast, the Cat Goddess.  Part of her feels drawn to the object while she simultaneously feels repelled. Ruby hurries quietly back down the hallway to the others. 

She exclaims, "I think there is something we should check out. I'm not sure it's a way out but... trust me, we have to check it out." She takes George's hand and starts pulling him down the hallway, motioning for the others to follow.  When she pulls them into that room she says, "That casket, we have to look closer at it. Do you feel that?"  Mina and George had followed Ruby. Mina exclaims, "Yes, I can feel it. Incredible power, but it does not feel like wizard magics."  "Then clerical?" asks George.

"To me it feels like... not clerical magic but magic like when I saw the Goddess Aphrodite. Gods’ magic. That is why we should check it out."  "So not divine but rather Divine" adds George with a grin. "Ok, let's check this out"   As they move closer they all sense greater power. George definitely gets a sense of Clerical magic. Mina translates the Egyptian writing on the sarcophagus. "It reads 'Lady of the East, the Goddess of the Rising Sun, and The Sacred and All-Seeing Eye.' Those were all names for Bast.  Atop the upper lid she says, "It reads that this is the crypt of Djeserit Mew-Shir" She pauses and comments, "That's interesting, the exact translation would be 'Holy Woman Kitten'. There is one other name below that, reading Nafita, daughter of Ussarken II. I recall that he was a Pharaoh during the twenty-second dynasty, approximately 2,700 years ago. That was the dynasty 
when Bubastis was the capital of the Egyptian Empire."

Ruby furrowed her brows. "What does that all mean? I mean, that can't be the actual goddess Bast, so it must mean they wanted Bast to protect this... woman... then?"  Mina replies, "I don't know. I am familiar with the language and who the Pharaoh were, but I know very little about the Egyptian deities."  George says, "So late Old Kingdom. Bast worship would have been in full swing, before the solar prominence of the Middle Kingdom. So this woman may then have been a high priestess for Bast from that time? The question is why does it still radiate magic?"  Mina says, "Probably magical items buried with her. But the stone casket it covered with other runes as well, most likely powerful magic to protect it from grave robbers. I do not know if it would even be safe to try to open without a High Priest or Priestess of Bast to cast the appropriate ritual first."  

Ruby says, "What about that statue thing George has? Isn't that protection from Bast? Maybe he should take it out?"  "Tsk, tsk Mina. When has your granddaughter ever done anything the safe way? Now we do have the Bast figure that we found in the temple, perhaps it can help us open it. I think I have the strongest affinity with Bast here from previous interactions with Bast's forces. At this point, we don't have much to lose. Perhaps Bast will bless us with a tool to save her people and the kingdom of Nafita." replies George.  Statue in hand, George senses that the stone has a relationship to whatever is within the casket. As he holds it up he sees several Egyptian runes glow on the casket. The translation of the words come into his head as he reads them in the ancient Egyptian language, a sequence to disarm the traps. When it is done he feels that the casket is safe to open.   

"What are you doing?" a female voice at the entranceway to the room exclaims. He turns to see that the question was raised by the druid Meren, with Abby and Cetan in the corridor behind her.  "Why looking for the white rabbit, or at least the way to Wonderland." replies George. "We're looking for a way out," Ruby responds.  Meren says to George with a voice of alarm "What is that you are holding Sir?"  "An idol of Bast. A lucky cat's foot if you will. And I believe the lovely Bast is giving us the tools to help her protect the kingdom. That was always her role to protect the pharaoh and the kingdom. I believe Bast needs our help to save the king." replies George without taking his eyes off the casket.

George opens the casket, to reveal the mummified remains of a figure shaped like a teenage girl. Bright light glows outward from inside the wrappings. Based on the patterns of light it appears that the source of the illumination is in the shapes beneath of a wide belt, a wide necklace, and some type of think crown with a jewel in the front. Ruby, Mina, George, Abby, Cetan and Meren all feel a commanding strength from these objects as well as feeling instantly revitalized.

Abby stepped into the room and close go George. "Bast has seemed to take an interest in our mission. One of her priestesses was very helpful to us back in Zakazik. But have a care, Mr. Eastman. Your affinity could become a lot more than it is now. If you don't want to take the risk, I will."  "Thank you for your concern Abby, but I already established a connection, and while it may yet manifest more than I realize, I am not willing to endanger you." replies George.

"I don't think it's danger so much as perhaps a commitment. A claim on you. But if you're willing to go ahead, I won't argue with you," Abby said, but she didn't move back, instead waiting to see what happened and seeing if she was able to read or translate anymore than Mina had been able to.  "Well, she'll have to get in line behind Ruby then." replies George with a grin. 'I don't think even Bast wants to get between Miss Ruby West and her man"   Ruby laughed. "Let's hope I don't have to fight a goddess. That will be one difficult fight!"

Ruby continued hesitantly. "Abby, have you had... experiences... with the gods before?"  She says, "Not in particular. I've never had any kind of particular attachment to any of them. I felt very at home in Bast's temple though. Lots of cats, and I like cats," she smiled.  Ruby nodded. "Good, then you are open to it? A lot of people aren't. Remind me later to tell you about the time I met Aphrodite. For now, it's good to know you are drawn to Bast. I feel drawn but also simultaneously repelled so I imagine Bast must know I am already aligned with another goddess. But perhaps this one has chosen George or you!"  Abby says, "I'm open to it, but then again, there's not much in life I'm not open to. But I have felt rather... homey, near things that are connected to Bast. Who knows where life will take me?" she said with a smile.

"Forgive me Nafita, I do this to honor and serve Bast" says George as he prepares to remove the artifacts from out of the wrappings.  Meren exclaims "Nafita! The Djeserit Mew-Shir!"  Mina states, "You know of her?"  Meren says, "She is legendary. She was a princess, the daughter of Pharaoh Ussarken II.  During his reign a large invading army from the East sought to capture Egypt. The invaders outnumbered the Egyptians three-to-one, and the Pharaoh feared total defeat. His daughter was a Priestess of Bast, she offered to sacrifice herself to save her father's kingdom. Bast became manifest on Earth, taking form in Nafita's body. She fought and defeated the invaders. Unfortunately she also burned out the Princess's body, which perished once Bast returned to her own plane.” 

Meren pauses then adds “There was a rumor that the current King's grandfather transported Nafita's crypt away from Bubastus when France's Emperor Napoleon invaded Egypt at the turn of the century. That rumor was apparently true if her sarcophagus is here."   Ruby states, "Well, isn't that what is happening right now? I mean, the invasion part?" Meren says, "That is probably why the objects are currently glowing and why we spell casters are drawn to it. I doubt they've been in that state of illumination for the last 2,700 years, it would have been too tempting to open it if had."

Abby says, "We should be very careful with this Mummy. We must treat her with the utmost respect that we are able. Disturbing the dead is usually a bad idea."  George takes a big breath. "Ok, Abby go ahead and say some words of sanctity, I will hold the Statue as I unwrap the priestess here to be able to get to these items."  George intones in Egyptian hoping Nafita will understand the modern version. "Oh Great Bast, please forgive us as we disturb your priestess Nafita. We seek the artifacts she guards in order to save the kingdom of Egypt which you have always guarded. Allow us to use them to save this kingdom from the foreign invaders that threaten the royal family." say George as he unwraps the coverings.

Ruby helps George with the unwrapping in the most respectful way she can.  It takes a solid half hour, but they are eventually able to get the three artifacts, all made of solid gold with blue and green gems worked into them. The largest gem is in the crown. George is able to physically touch the items, but when Ruby does she gets a slight jolt.  "Well excuuussseeee me," Ruby comments, leaving the objects alone. 

"Abby, care to give it a go? If not, George will have to handle all three."  Ruby paused for a long moment. "Well, wait a minute. The last lady who wore all three died. So maybe that's not a good idea."  She turns back to the others. "Do you know what each item was rumored to do?" she asks Meren.  The druid replies, "No, I am sorry, I only know of the legend." Abby approached and delicately touched the gem in the crown, ready to assist George. "We really need to get moving, too. I think we've all forgotten that we're in the middle of an escape attempt."  

"Oh no, I am quite aware that a few dozen Nubian Ogres are after our collective heads at this point. But you don't rush these things Abby. But if the crown lets you, lift it our and I will remove the belt and the necklace. Gently of course." replies George  They no sooner complete this task when they hear the sound of distant weapons fire. The sound appears to be coming from outside of the palace and is primarily small arms fire, although a considerable amount of it.

Ok, now this is Ruby's kind of party. Ok, let's see what happens" says George as he puts on the belt.  The belt continues to light up but George fells otherwise the same.  Ruby steps away from magical items for the time being; she does a more through search of the alcoves, looking for any hidden doors she may have missed.  "I think all the artifacts need to be together. Either in the casket with the Priestess, or on one of us. Either way, if they react in a way that can help, now is the time." Abby held the crown toward George. "I wish Sabah were here, she'd know what to do."

Mina says "Sabah may be the key to this. Zakazik and Cairo aren't that far apart if the train is still running. We should try to get a message to her if at all possible."  Abby replies, "Then we need to get out of here, now. We can't move the mummy, and we've got the artifacts out. We should either take them with us, or leave them here, but we need to go. Things are getting worse out there."  Mina says, "Let's take them, they seem to be allowing George to physically touch them. I saw telegraph lines alongside the railroad tracks, we could try to get a telegraph message to John Hardin back in Zakazik."  

George nods and accepts the crown from Abby. He places the necklace around his neck but under his shirt, he covers the belt with his shirt as well. Placing the crown upon his head and holding the Bast statue in front of him George says "Ok let us see if we can find a way out." George concentrates on the statue and in his mind asks “Bast, please show us the way out”.  Light projects from the crown towards a small alcove in the side wall with a small stone table taking up most of it. There do not appear to be any obvious exits there.

"Ruby, you seem to have a knack at finding hidden things, care to search the alcove there for an exit my dear?" asks George.  "I'll check. We may have to move that stone table though." Ruby moves towards the alcove and begins checking it for traps and a way out.  There is nothing obvious, although it is hard to check behind with the 400 pound stone table in the way. But with some rope attached the centaur Cetan is able to pull it out. 

Once removed, Egyptian words flash into George's head and he recites them. The back of the alcove wall then glows and vanishes, revealing a six-foot wide corridor made of polished stone with a curved archway nine feet at its height. It is illuminated with magical light and extends as far as the eye can see. Despite the passage of centuries if not millennia since it was last used there is no dirt, rubble, moisture or evidence of insects or rodents.

Ruby exclaims, "Seems the goddess DOES want to help us! There is no way for us to go through and have them not know we went this way, as the stone table will be out of place. we'll just have to shut the door and hope they don't have magic to open it. Alright, come on everyone!"   Ruby shoos everyone through the door, having George help her close it once everyone is in. "Alright, George I suppose you should go first, you're leading the way after all. "Ruby and George squeeze to the front and lead the group forward.

They travel for at least a quarter mile. The corridor ends with a stone spiral staircase up ending at a trap door. Light shines again from the amulet and the door rises. They exit inside of a stone temple, with depictions of various Egyptian gods on the walls.  Meren says, "We are in one of the oldest temples in Cairo. This is the Priests’ prayer room." Once they are all out the door seals behind them.  Mina says “I’m guessing that Bast sealed it at the other end too.  That should throw off our pursuers.”  

They careful exit the building, hiding and waiting whenever a priest comes by, and are soon outside. The gunfire is louder and they see that over 3,000 people have surrounded the palace.  Several dozen men are firing rifles at the palace guard, who are behind barricades and firing back. Abby recognizes the man Abdullah as the group's leader.  Ruby says, "I'd like to just get the heck out of here. But I doubt that is what the goddess had in mind when helping us find these items. George, do you want to ask for guidance again? Otherwise it may just be get out of here so we can live to fight another day."

"Last I knew it was the French, or rather a French faction that was causing problems. Did they instigate this? As far as I know we need the General and the princess and make the King see that the marriage is one of love and of political power. So with that in mind….Bast, show us the way to save this kingdom." asks George.  George receives no further guidance, and the objects cease glowing now that the group are out in public where it would attract attention.

Abby says, "The whole situation is murky, but that's Abdullah the fanatic. Part of the French plan, the one that most of them don't know about, was to get him to attack the palace so the King's death by poisoning could be blamed on the attack instead. But whatever the reasons, he is here to kill the King. And probably has a French wizard with him. My first priority is to get a message to Sabah."

It takes little time to get to the Cairo telegraph office. However, they arrive to see that eight of Abdullah's followers have taken control of the office and are not allowing any telegraphs to be sent. Five of the eight appear to be young and armed only with knives on their belts. The older three have firearms, one with a single-shot musket, another with a single-shot pistol and the leader armed with a more modern six-shot revolver.

George studies the group for a moment then decides to try his hand at some deception. Staring at the "leader", the man with the six-shooter he whispers into his palm.  Casting message at the leader: in Arabic "My faithful servant, this is the ghost of Abdullah, we have failed, they have killed me. Run and save yourselves!"  A shocked look comes over the face of the leader. He walks around the room and whispers into the ear of the man with the pistol who whispers back. The man then turns to the other older man with the rifle and says in Arabic "Hokki and I need to patrol with our sons, you are in charge here." The two men and two of the younger men then depart.

Ruby says, "Okay, does anyone have any sort of weapon? I have a small dagger that's hidden, and my spells, that's about it. I will cast sleep on the remaining but it not might not work on everyone so we need a way to overcome them." Ruby glanced around, "I'll really need to get a gun sooner rather than later."  "Prepare yourselves."  Ruby gets herself into a position where no one in the crowds can see her and she casts sleep on the group.  The three younger men immediately fall asleep. The man with the rifle looks around frantically while holding but not aiming the rifle.  

Ruby exclaims, "Darn It! I thought that might happen. What should we do now?"  "I'll handle this" says George. George staggers out of their hiding spot. He staggers slowly towards the remaining man. He shouts at the man in slurred Arabic: "Tariq! Tariq! Come have a drink with me my friend. We need to celebrate!"  As George gets within arms reach he grabs the gun barrel so the stock swings up and hits the man in the head. George will add a few punches as necessary.  The already confused man is unconscious by the second punch. 

It does not take the group long to find the four telegraph office workers tied up and locked in a storeroom. They find the equipment is still in working order. The office manger comments to George, "I'm surprised they didn't cut the telegraph lines. They must have figured they would need this later to announce their victory to the world."  While Abby gets her telegram sent George asks the manager "Is there another force of the Royal guards or loyal army whom we could telegraph for aid that could arrive soon?"  

The manager replies, "The King has troops in every large community, I am certain that is why the rebels took control of here. There's Heliopolis five miles to the north, Gizeh ten miles to the west and Memphis twenty miles to the south."  Abby pulled up another of the telegraph employees and nudged him over to the equipment. "I need to send a telegraph to Sabah, Priestess of Bast at the temple in Zakazik. If there's any way you have to note it is of high importance, I need you to do that too."  

After having been held hostage and now rescued by the people making the request, the worker is more than happy to comply. He asks her for the text of the message.   Abby took a moment to think, uncertain how much detail she wanted passing through other hands on its way to Sabah. Finally, she said, "Palace under attack by Abdullah. Crown, necklace, belt found, affinity for cats. Protected by us in trust for your lady. Need your help. Please advise."  The man taps out the message.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 75 "Cairo Command Headquarters” (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty-four) - Sunday, September 11, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

It has been a busy 90-minutes since the party arrived at the Cairo telegraph office. Sensing a leadership vacuum outside of the besieged palace, George Eastman has taken control of the situation, setting up the telegraph office as his headquarters and communication center. With all of the city's Egyptian Army Generals and Colonels trapped within the palace, George quickly located the remaining highest ranking officer, Lieutenant Colonel Dhahabiya Hassan, and had him sent telegrams to all army camps and bases within three hours of Cairo by either foot, camel, horse, train or watercraft along the Nile. 

A coordinated effort is now under weigh with approximately 5,000 Egyptian troops set to converge upon the city at around noon. Magical communications have also been sent to the Generals within the palace, letting them know that reinforcements are on the way and to do whatever they can to hold the building until early afternoon. 

Communications northward to Zakazik have indicated that Abdullah's followers damaged the railroad bridge, so trains are no longer running between there and Cairo. Princess Neferka and her husband Ahmed Orabi apparently are planning to meet with the King in Cairo at 1PM, scheduled to leave Zakazik with the Frenchmen on a dirigible at 11AM.  A telegraph message arrives from the Bast Priestess Sabah, indicating that she has received the message and she tentatively plans to join the Princess for her journey to Cairo. Sabah remains at the Zakazik telegraph office awaiting a reply. 

Abby sent a message back for Sabah. "Your assistance needed and appreciated. Beware the French. Plot to kill King seemed limited and known to only a few French, but which few is uncertain. Yourself and one who saved Egypt long ago may be key to battle."  The reply reads "I will be going as a spiritual advisor to the Princess. They need not know anything else."

Another telegram has arrived sent by Doctor Luiz Chernoviz from the port of Gibraltar, indicating that the ship Magnificence has made record time in crossing the Atlantic Ocean and is entering the Mediterranean Sea and heading towards Egypt. Meanwhile, the British forces and the Egyptian Rebel forces are all building up for a massive decisive battle tomorrow at the town of Tel-el Kebir, southeast of Zakazik.

Ruby comments, "You know, I have to wonder why we want to help people who would kill us if we saw them again. Of course, knowing the truth they would certainly change their minds about that." She glanced at her grandmother. "Well, at least for most of us."  "So, what do we do now? Abby, should we let Sabah know she should accompany the Princess and General here? I mean, is there reason to have her here? The potential for life risking is very high at the moment."

Mina says, "How would she even get here? That dirigible is going to the palace. That building is surrounded by 3,000 people who want the King dead. I don't think anybody will be coming or going from that building."  Ruby answers, "Well, how are the Princess and General getting in? They must have some sort of plan knowing the situation."  Mina says, "The Frenchmen's balloon would be able to land on the Palace's roof, just as it did the hotel back in Zakazik."  

Ruby replies, "That's what I figured. I am certain the clever Princess will find a way in. Now we need to figure out what we're going to do. I mean, I don't think we can stop that crazy crowd outside the palace."  Abby says, "She's already coming as an adviser to the Princess. We got out of the Palace, I'm sure she can too. And don't forget that she's a priestess, she has magic of her own to use. As for risking her life, I don't like it either but she is dedicated to her goddess and Egypt. She's willing to take risks for them both."  

Abby had another telegram sent, saying simply, "Cannot meet you at Palace. Suggestions?"  The Priestess sends a reply "That is where the Frenchmen are going. With the train not running it would take me several hours to reach Cairo by horse."  She sends back, "You should land on roof. May have to improvise. See you soon."  Abby turned to Ruby and said, "You're right, stopping that crowd isn't likely to happen. And just the few of us probably won't turn the tide of the battle on our own.  Maybe we should seek out a temple of Bast here, see if we can figure out how to use these things without Sabah if we have to."   Mina says, "There is no temple to Bast in Cairo. There used to be one inside the main temple, which is where the tunnel out led us to."   Abby says. "So that's a no go then."

George interjects, "Stopping the crowds is what I have been working with that Army officer about. That crowd are mostly Egyptian citizens who were riled up by that Abdullah, he only has a couple of hundred with any real weapons or training, and they've been the ones exchanging fire with the palace guards. The Army want to disperse the others without having to fire on them."  

Ruby tapped her lips. "Well, I could try singing, the crowd is probably full of regular people and I might be able to fascinate them. However, I've never faced a crowd this large so it probably wouldn't work. Also, there is the pesky trouble of those people with guns."  Abby says, "An illusion sounds like something to would help with that. Anyone here particularly good at them. Something terrifying enough to break the nerve of the citizens and set them running?"

Mina says, "That sounds like a plan. What should the timing be? George says that the army will be here in two hours."   Abby replies, "I'd say to wait as long as we can. If we send them running too soon we give away that something is happening, but leave a large block of time for Abdullah to adjust his thoughts and tactics.  The downside is that if it doesn't work, we don't have time to try something else."  

Mina says, "The only 'something else' I can think of is for us to go back into the Palace the same way that we got out of it."  Abby says, "What would be accomplish by doing that?"   Mina says "If that is where Princess Neferka and Priestess Sabah are we may need to meet there."

Ruby asks, "Abby, what's this Abdullah guy about? Is he a spell caster?"     She replies, "Sorry, Ben and Alsoomse were looking to Abdullah. I only know he's a fanatic of some kind, easily riled up."  George checks with an Army communications officer who has been helping with the army coordination. He reports back that Abdullah is a low-level Priest, who was one a top tax collector for the King but was fired for keeping poor paperwork.”  

Ruby says, "Well, I may be able to charm him. But my spell isn't very powerful so it might not work."  George says, "The downside to Abdullah's background is that he not only has a person grudge against the King, but is also familiar with the Palace and all of its entrances and exits. He has his troops flanking the main front gate as well as the three rear entrances."

Ruby suggests, "I can't cast any illusions myself. But I could attempt to suggest to Abdullah that this plan of his isn't working. However, if he is a spell caster there is less of a chance of it working." Abby says, "Damn, I'm not much good at illusions either. Maybe we should just run past them naked," she said with a laugh.  Mina says with a smile, "I've actually used that as a plan on three occasions in my lifetime, but I'm getting a little on in years for it to still be effective."  Ruby answers, "You're still gorgeous to me Nana!"

Mina says, "Hmmm, the female distraction idea is still valid. Harlots perhaps."  Abby says, "Do you really think that would pull the commoners away? Without knowing how Abdullah motivated them, it's hard to know how to get them to leave."  Mina says, "Just brainstorming. Cairo has a red-light district and we still have lots of money that we brought and haven't spent. I was actually thinking about all of the commoners who are married couples, thinking to giving the women a reason to drag their husbands away from here."

George says, "According to the communications guy, he's convinced the crowd that General Orabi is right, that the King has sold out his countrymen to foreign governments."  Abby says, "So we're on the right track with our plans. Religious fanatics are harder to shake. And if they were political fanatics, they would already have been with him. Scaring them away is the best option."

Abby suggests, "We could try to humiliate Abdullah, or make him look weak. A Reduce Person spell if we could get close enough. Too bad there isn't someone here to call him out to one on one combat."  George says, "Hmmm, could we get Hardin here?"  Ruby says, "That would work, he's amazing with those guns. But isn't he far away and would need the rain to get here?"  Abby says, "He is. And if he had time to get here it works. I suppose you don't really need a good reason to call Abdullah out, just any reason at all."   Mina says, "Loyalty to the King would be reason enough."

George gets to work with the telegraph operator and sends four separate telegrams. He soon gets replies from two and says  "Okay, the bridge that is out is between Heliopolis and Cairo, just five miles north of here, but the trains were all here on the Cairo side. The railroad yard in the Sherkiyeh Province has a steam engine that was down for repairs but they think they can get it operational and over to Zakazik within the hour. We could get Hardin, Sabah, and anybody else in Zakazik to Heliopolis using that."  Ruby says, That would help us considerably."  Abby says, "Let's do that. At least then we have control of where they arrive, and they don't have to come in at the Palace.

Ruby exclaims, "You know, I'm getting tired of this nonsense. Where is that gun the guy George punched out had? I'll shoot the bastard myself. Then his followers will panic and hopefully they'll run away."  Abby says, "And then his devoted lieutenants kill you. Probably no our best plan." Mina comments, "Well, there is always some merit it the direct way. I just wouldn't recommend it when he has three thousand followers with him."  

Ruby says, "Didn't that guy have a rifle? I could shoot him from the roof of a nearby building. I realize this isn't the wild west but I can actually shoot a guy and I'm pretty darned good at it too. If it's not a rifle, we find a rifle, someone in this mob has to have one."   Abby says, "Sniper shot isn't a bad idea. I can make it much more likely that you'll hit, as well."  George says, "If you're serious about that Ruby I can talk to Lieutenant Colonel Hassan about getting you one."

Ruby says, "Why not? I mean, we're talking about all kinds of plans here that we can't accomplish easily. The illusion plan is solid but none of us can cast anything sufficient. Who knows when Hardin or Sabah or anyone else can get here. What else can we do? It's a simple plan, which I am sure will not be easy to carry out but at least it's something we can do. I'm not saying we have to do this plan but I'm throwing it out as an option. It's not elegant but it is doable."

George has an Army private go to find Lieutenant Colonel Hassan. He says, "Okay, but let's keep this idea to our close knit group and the Lt. Colonel. The more who know about it the greater likelihood of word getting leaked to Abdullah."  Ruby replies, "Agreed. If Hardin gets here in time, he can do it or we both can try. I think Abby is right, we don't want to wait until the last second but we don't want to do it too soon. It'll take us time to get across the roofs anyway."

Abby says, "Sounds like a good plan. Getting rid of Abdullah should get rid of the citizens. His devoted followers will probably see him as a martyr and fight harder, but we should have enough reinforcements coming to negate that."  Ruby answers, "Exactly. So, we need guns, ammo and the route we're taking. I bet it would be easy enough right now to walk outside in this mob of people to get to a closer building but I don't want to take the chance of something happening to one of us before the plan goes off."

Mina says, "An illusion at that point in time might facilitate the disbursement."  Abby suggests, "A really large, terrifying man with a gun standing on a roof that isn't the one we're on, perhaps?" George suggest saving at least one illusion for when the dirigible comes so that it looks like more than one is coming, that will help protect the princess and demoralize the crowd more.  George receives two more telegrams. He says, "Hardin arrived at the telegraph office, but Sabah had already left the building. I've sent him to try to intercept her before she reaches the hotel in Zakazik."

Lt. Col. Hassan arrives. George calls him into the room and shuts the door. He asks, "Do you have access to a good sniper rifle?" The Army officer replies, "Why?"  Abby says, "The army wants the civilians out of the way before the reinforcements arrive, yes? We surmise that if we can make Abdullah look weak, or scare the citizens without harming them, they'll run."  

Lt. Col Hassan says, "All of our best marksmen are with the Army at the front, they would have their best weapons with them. The only other rifle of that nature that we have is locked up in the armory, an 1881 Swiss Vetterli rifle that was personally presented to the King by the Austria-Hungarian Crown Prince."  Abby says, "I don't know guns. Is that something we can work with?"  Ruby exclaims, "What do you know, I know that model gun really well. I've had a lot of practice with it. If it's possible for me to borrow it, that will work and I'll do the sharp shooting myself."  The Lt. Col. heads out to retrieve the weapon and ammunition. 

George returns to the telegraph machines and announces that Hardin now has Sabah with him at the telegraph office in Zakazik.  Ruby asks, "How far are we from Zakazik? I, uh, can't exactly remember."  Mina says, “Zakazik to Cairo is around 65 miles.”  Ruby asks, "How long will it take by train for Hardin to get here. Anyone know?"  George replies, "He should be at Heliopolis by 11:30. He'll then have to get across the river. We can have the army send another train up from here to meet him on the other side. It'll be close, but he should make it here by noon."

Ruby states, "Alright, I'll take the gun and try to take care of this maniac. If Hardin shows up in time, all the better, he can do it. As for the illusion, Nana do you have any spells like that or know anyone around here that does?"  Abby says, "I can do something simple, but it wouldn't have any sound."  Ruby says, "Well, it's better than nothing and it's bound to work on some of the masses at least. Hopefully the sound of gun shots will scare off the rest.  Okay, so guns and illusions. Anything else we should be worried about? Besides not getting caught by anyone from the palace?"

Mina says, "Well, I still have a fair amount of money and this city has lots of magic shops. I could spend the next hour seeing what else I can find that might be helpful."  Ruby says, "That's a great idea Nana. But don't go alone, take someone with you. Now, why do I feel like I'm forgetting something?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 76 "More than enough to create chaos" (Episode Two, Chapter Thirty-four) - Sunday, September 11, 1882, 11:15 A.M.*

It has been a few hours since George Eastman, Ruby West, Abigail Marsters, Cetan and the druid Meren escaped from the jail cells beneath the royal palace. George Eastman has now taken command of the Cairo Telegraph Office, using that as his base of operations while coordinating the convergence of multiple groups to Cairo to bring relief to the beseiged palace King Haker Takeleth VI, where an angry mob of 3,000 are calling for the King's overthrow. 

Working with the highest ranking local officer outside of the palace , Lieutenant Colonel Dhahabiya Hassan, a group of 5,000 army soldiers are converging upon Cairo from surrounding communities and expected to arrive within the hour. A sniper rifle has also been sent for, which Ruby West has volunteered to use.  Telegrams have been sent to Zakazik, where several of the group's allies are now on a southbound train to Cairo. Meanwhile, it has been nearly a day since their allies Alsoomse and Fish were last seen in the community of Heliopolis, five miles to the north.

"We need to buy ourselves some time" mused George out loud. "Certainly many of those in the mob are there by coercion, threats or bribery. But few of them are armed and are merely providing cover for the true threats." George turns to an employee of the telegraph office "Tariq, quickly fetch me three or four local food peddlers, men with carts, bring them here quickly, within 10 minutes, I will make it worth their while" orders George.

It takes closer to fifteen minutes, but the vendors arrive, a total of five. There are three selling different types of Egyptian breads, one with marinated roasted chicken and lamb, and another with finger food comprised of leaves stuffed with rice and seasonings.  Ruby raised an eyebrow at George. "Strange time to get the munchies, darling, isn't it?"  “Oh my perfect houri, you know the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. And so though the stomach you will target the heart with your rifle." George replies to Ruby.

Turning to the vendors George quizzes each in Arabic determining the value of their food, and how much they have on their carts. With some mental calculations George estimates the value of all their food. He then offers double the amount to the vendors, paid in cash. George says he will pay the men and the have to go to set locations George tells them (which seem random but which George has picked out in a semi-circle around the gates of the palace.) The vendors have to go and merely call out loudly that they have free food, donated by Bast. And simply feed any and all who come.

Ruby replies, "Well, now that's a good plan my love. Hopefully the free food will lure away most of the commoners leaving who we're looking for behind." Ruby taps her lips in familiar fashion.  "I wonder when Nana will return from shopping and if she has found anything useful to us."

Nana doesn't return yet, but George does receive word at 11:30 from the Heleopolis train depot that the train from Zakazik has arrived.  That is followed by a telegram from Zakazik addressed to George Eastman with the sender listed as Princess Neferka. It reads:   Mr. Eastman. The Bast Priestess Sabah informed me that you currently were at the telegraph office. I plan to leave for Cairo within the next hour with Ahmed and the French on their Dreadnaught. We were informed by my sister that we must appear before the King no later than Four O'Clock today to appeal for both Ruby's life and for our marriage. Were you given any assurances as to Ahmed's safety? And do you know where Ruby is being kept?

George quickly sends back a telegraph "Ruby is safely outside the palace as I am after being incarcerated. Mob has gathered and is threatening the palace gates. Have had no assurances about anyone's safety and am trying to prevent a wholesale revolt."

After a few minutes Neferka sends a reply stating:  Glad to hear that Ruby is safe. Father is either lying to me or still believes you are his prisoners. I will probably still come to appeal for the preservation of the marriage. Ahmed should remain in Zakazik if there are no assurances to his safety. It is vital that the crowd be dispersed before our arrival as the French have offered our Father the firepower of the Dreadnaught to end the riots.

Ruby looks at the telegram and comments, "The king probably doesn't know we have escaped yet. I suppose he could be lying just to get the Princess there but my guess is he doesn't know. And we already have a plan to move out the crowd. I guess we'll just have to figure out what to do if some of the crowd decides to stay."  

Turning to her fiancé she asks, "George, you were up in that balloon thing. Is there any way for us to disable them being able to use their weapons?"  "Hrrm, from the ground it would be tough, inside the dirigible, yes you could disable the recoil mechanism and make it dangerous to fire." replies George.  Ruby says, "It was just a thought. Trying to give us less danger to deal with, you know? I thought maybe one of our spell slingers might have something to help with that."

"If the Princess is on board then I don't want to mess with the airship. I think we need to disperse any threat so the French don't get too involved. Once the princess is here and on the ground we will disable that airship. I got a decent look at it once on board and am sure that if needed we can ground it," replies George.   Ruby answers, "That's true, there isn't much we can do if the Princess is on board. I guess we just have to make our plan here on the ground work.  Anyone else have any ideas or things we need to think about?"

A squadron of Egyptian army soldiers arrive carrying a large trunk. The Lieutenant in charge uses a series of keys to open it up. Inside is a pristine 1881 Swiss Vetterli infantry rifle. The Lieutentant says to George, "This was given to the King as a gift from the Prince of Austria-Hungary. It was shipped here directly from the Waffenfabrik Factory in Berne. It has been minimally used, only a short demonstration given by the Prince's bodyguard, and later a few shots taken by our chief sniper. He did not care for the rifle, due to the added weight of the longer barrel."

"Well, let me take a look here." Ruby saunters over to the box and runs her hand along the metal. "It looks to be in perfect condition." She lifts the gun up, feeling the weight of it. Memories flood through her mind, memories of good times she had with her old lover. He had been patient teaching her how to use the gun and she had been a quick learner.  "Ammunition? How much do I have? It'd be a good idea for me to shoot it a couple of times before I have to be perfect with my shot."

The Lieutenant retrieves a pair of large boxes from elsewhere in the case and says, "These each contain 200 rounds. One is unopened, the other is almost full."   Ruby answers, "Very good, that should be plenty.”   "More than enough to create chaos for Miss West" says George with a grin.  Ruby smirks, "Creating chaos when there is already chaos should even things out a bit, no?" 

Ruby turns back to the officer and says, “Thank you very much Lieutenant. Now, does anyone have any suggestions as to where I might practice my aim without scaring the good people?"   
The Lieutenant suggests the train depot a half-mile away in the direction away from the palace, and with the noise from the trains the rifle shots shouldn't be obvious. 

"Hmmmm, that may be too far. I guess we'll just have to wing it! I have enough bullets, just in case... I do really wish Hardin was here." Ruby shrugs. "Alright, we should probably eat a little something ourselves, who knows how long it will be until we can eat again. I know I could use a drink."

Abby had largely left the other two to their own devices for the last hour or so while she studied. What she studied was particularly accurate, but the hand drawn maps of the surrounding streets were the best to be had at the time. She slipped out a few times to look at the buildings, trying to anticipate where the crowd might go and where it would bottleneck.

The placement of Mr. Eastman's food carts could be important. Finally words reached her ears; Ruby was saying something about eating. She turned to the others and took off her glasses, sliding them into a case and then into her pocket.  "I could eat," she said, and wiped her forehead. "I'm famished, actually."  Ruby collected some food off the carts and distributed to her friends. "I know it's difficult to remember to eat when things get crazy, so it's good to eat now. What have you been up to?" Ruby asks curiously.

Abby says, "We managed to stop the attack on the Druidess and the shepherds, but we had a French prisoner. Well, he had tried to claim he was on our side. I didn't trust him but Cetan seemed to so I figured we'd just keep him with us to keep an eye on him. When we got to the Palace he was able to speak the guards language and we couldn't.  Since they had guns pointed at us taking some of Alsoomse's potion wasn't an option. Next thing you know I'm in a cell with a slop bucket." Abby shrugged. "I had a lot more fun back in Bast's temple with Cal."  “OOhhhh fun times with Cal, huh? Who is this Cal? We have to talk girl, you've been busy!" 

Abby says, "Even if we save his life, I doubt we'll be welcome in his Majesty's Realm any longer. Most Kings don't like it when you don't stay in their prisons to enjoy their hospitality." Abby popped a fig into her mouth. "I doubt any disguise but a full body covering would help either of us. We should dress like locals and move confidently. Most people won't stop us."

George soon receives a telegram from Heliopolis indicating that his friends have been ferried across the river where the bridge is out and are now boarding another train to take them the final five miles to Cairo.  George receives another telegram from Princess Neferka.  She indicates that this will probably be her final telegram and that she will be dispatching her Ogre bodyguard Mengesha to Cairo once a decision is reached about the audience with the king.

Ruby gathers more food for her friends as she talks.  "Alright, so we have others coming to join us, we have a plan, or two, to scatter the crowd, we have report from the princess. I wonder what the king will do when he finds out we didn't stick around to see our heads on sticks." She pauses then laughs, "Well, you know what I mean. I guess now we wait? Soon enough I'll have to get into position. Does anyone know where we'll be able to find Abdullah? If not, we'll have to go searching very soon. I wonder, should we use some disguises? I mean, we could dress more like the locals to blend in."

Lieutenant Colonel Dhahabiya Hassan informs George that 600 troops have marched in from the west from Gizah and that the trains from Memphis with another 1,100 troops have arrived. The barges from the south with another 1,300 troops have reached the outskirts of Cairo on the Nile and will be here in another half-hour or so. There is still no word on the approximately 2,000 troops riding in by camel and horse from other outlying communities.

Abby says, "If they're arriving soon, we should get going. We need to get these civilians moved out before the soldiers are ready to move in."  "Ah but here is the rub my dear Abby. When the troops arrive, yes they will help stop the revolt, but they are also under the king's command who as you said may want us to extend our stay with him." adds George.  Ruby says, "So, I just want to be certain, we don't think we'll be able to convince this Abdullah to step down, right?"  "Fantatics are usually fanatical. Their followers, not as much," Mina states as she arrives back at the office.


Abby says, "Any suggestions of stepping back would have to come from someone either extremely trusted by him, or a god or mystical source he trusts. If he's superstitious a serious of bad omens could dissuade him. But, we don't know enough about him personally to guess what could do it.  And if the King's reinforcements have orders to... retain us, I guess we'll just have to become heroes of the realm. It's always in poor form to execute the people who just saved your Kingdom."  "Aha! You're a genius Abby!" says George as he kisses her on the cheek.  Looking only a little bit startled, Abby said, "Of course I am. I'm such a genius that fabulous ideas fly out of my mouth unnoticed by the minute."

George says, "Ok, Mina, what can you do with a nice illusion spell? I have a plan." says George with a grin well known to Ruby.   Mina says, "You name it, I'll try it, but my illusions are fairly low in level and have no sound component."

She then holds up a bag and says just loud enough for Abby, Ruby and George to hear, "I managed to get seven magical elixirs when I was out shopping. Four are clerical healing elixirs, the others are an Elixir of Arachanid Movement, an Elixir of Animal Friendship and Control, and an Elixir of Physical Reduction."

Those inside the telegraph office now hear the sound of approaching horses.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 77, “What are we up against?” September 11, 1882, 11:45 AM. 
*
The past two weeks, and past two hours in particular, have been busy for Lawrence Cantrell. This level of activity should be expected whenever you get involved in the operations of James A. Parker. From their very first meeting in Missouri in August of 1861, in the days surrounding the American Civil War’s Battle of Wilson’s Creek, it has been an interesting partnership between him and James. The current work of the AGELESS corporation promises to be more of the same. 

So the acquisitionist expert found himself on a southbound train, approaching the city of Cairo, Egypt, in the company of three very diverse individuals. Lawrence had spent the past several days doing surveillance and spying in the city of Zakazik, Egypt. The previous morning allies Alsoomse, Abigail Marsters, Benjamin ‘Fish’ Trout and Cetan headed south to the community of Heliopolis to help thwart an assassination plot. 

By late evening Cantrell and his companion, the famed American gunslinger John Wesley Hardin, still had not heard from their other three companions, the team’s leader Willamina Parker (James’s wife), Mr. George Eastman, and George’s fiancé Ruby West. They had last been seen at the Zakazik Grand Hotel, where Lawrence snuck back in disguised as an Egyptian hotel worker. While there he discovered that the three of them had been transported to the King’s palace Cairo by a powerful Egyptian wizard. 

Lawrence discretely exits the hotel from its back entrance. He takes just a few steps when he sees a trio of men turn off of the main street into the alleyway with the hotel's back door.   The leader of these men is a well-dressed Egyptian man wearing robes with gold embroidery and with a shiny shortsword on his belt. One of the men beside him is of average height, wearing plain cotton clothing, with a leather cape on his back and a revolver in his belt. He is also carrying a small silver chest with both hands. The third man is tall and burly, apparently a bodyguard, wearing dark leather clothing and with a massive scimitar strapped to his back. 

They do not appear to have seen Lawrence yet.   He looks around quickly for a place to hide. He ducks behind some amphora standing by the door. Carefully he peeks over the top to see what the men are doing and what that box is.   The men do not see Lawrence and continue past where he is standing. When they were closest he sees that the box is solid silver with two separate locking mechanisms on them. 

The men travel for another ten feet when a trio of ruffians suddenly appear at the end of the alley coming off from the next main street. The leader of these ruffians says in Arabic "Ah, people wishing to use our road need to pay the toll." The bodyguard reaches a hand up over his shoulder to grab the hilt of the scimitar that is on his back.  Lawrence slowly draws his revolver. He slows his breathing and waits for the right moment to act. He doesn't want to reveal himself unnecessarily.

The scimitar is drawn and the large bodyguards steps forward, clearly trying to intimidate the three. It works on one, who turns and runs, but another draws his own sword (that is letting off a slight glow) and moves forward. All but ignoring the guard, he looks to the better dressed man and says, "Nice try Ahmed, but your boy here is no threat to me."   Lawrence takes a deep breath and steps out from his hiding place. He levels the revolver at the man with the glowing scimitar. "Maybe not. But I may be. What are you doing here?"  

The man with the sword stops and looks at Lawrence, who is still dressed as an Egyptian hotel worker. He says, "Well done Ahmed, a second guard. So you now appear to have us outnumbered, except that I know that Chaya will not take his hands off that box, so is essentially out of this. So we're evenly matched, three against three. Care to dance?"  The well dressed gentleman replies, "You're a fool Hisham, you cannot win. And since you initiated this as a robbery we're within out rights to kill you all where you stand. But I will be generous, you may leave now with your lives."

The man with the sword replies, "A valiant attempt, but you made the mistake of letting me distract you with my sword. My associates now have guns upon both of your guards. It is you who cannot win."   Lawrence says, "My dear fellow. How far do you expect to get? Do you think I was hiding here alone?"

The man with the sword exchanges glances between the well dressed man and Lawrence. The man says, "It seems that one of your men believes that, he just left." The man with the sword turns his head to look back, and as soon as he turns the better dressed man reaches over and grabs the box. This frees the other man to reach for the gun on his belt.  Lawrence says, "The tables have turned. What say you leave now before someone gets hurt?"

The man places the sword back in its sheathe. He and his companions then silently walk away, keeping their guns on the others as they go. Once around the corner they apparently run based upon the sounds of their footfalls. 

The well dressed man turns towards Lawrence and says, "Thank you sir. Did Sheik Antuf el-Heru send you?"   Lawrence pockets his gun. "You're welcome there. No, he didn't send me. I just don't like thugs. I'm glad I was here to help. Did you know who those men were? They seemed to know you."

The man replies, "Unfortunatley yes, his name is Hisham and he is the son of a former business associate of mine. My name is Ahmed el Quatil. I apparently made the mistake of underestimating the number of guards I would need. That could still be the case. I am already indebted to you, but I will ask another favor of you. If you would be so kind as to accompany us back to my hotel I will see that you are handsomely rewarded for your time and efforts."

"Business can be a cutthroat game." Lawrence extends his hand. "My name is Lawrence. I'm glad to be of service." He taps his chin with his finger and says, "I have time to come along. In any case, Hisham may come back. We'd best leave now. Where are you staying?"  The man replies, "I am staying at the Arabian Nights Inn, around a quarter mile from here." Coincidentally, that is also the four-story inn where Lawrence currently rooms.  Lawrence says, "Excellent, sir. Lead on. 

Lawrence asks, "Mr. el Quatil, what's in that box? It's got to be something for those guys to try a robbery like that. If I'm too forward, I apologize."   He replies, "I will tell you once we are back at the hotel. No point in attracting more unwanted attention."  Lawrence nods in agreement. "A wise precaution. Lead on."  

The remainder of the walk tends to be uneventful. They head upstairs to the top floor, one floor higher than Lawrence's room. Once behind closed doors in a suite of rooms, the man has his friend carefully place the box on the dresser in the room.  He turns to Lawrence and says, "A Sheik at the Zakazik Grand Hotel was selling various magical items. He mistakenly through the object in the box to be one that bestows magical protections from spells. It does do that, but that is but one power of the object, it is an artifact. The Sheik was less familiar with that, as he knows primarily Egyptian objects, and this is a powerful item that was made centuries ago by Russian priests for the Tsar."

Lawrence lets out a low whistle. "That's a Russian icon? I know plenty of people who would pay big bucks for a thing like that. How did you find out about it?"  He replies, "I run an import and export business. Hashim's father does is well, which is probably why they recognized it for what it was too. Now, on to your reward."

He heads over to a locked truck at the foot of the bed while saying, "We visited the magic sale twice. I picked up some minor magical items the first time, when I first spotted the box and contacted my friend to verifty it. I'll let you have the choice of these baubbles that I brought back earlier."

He places on the bed a metal bracelet with a small blue stone, a small leatherbound book, a 12-inch diameter buckler-type shield and a quartet of horsehoes. He says, "The bracelet will allow a female wearer to control her emotions. The book provides enchanced prayers to Greek priests. The shield affords a one-tenth improvement in personal protection to fighting men. The horseshoes will allow the animal to take flight for a limited period of time. Make your choice."

Lawrence says, "Those horseshoes would come in very handy. Thank you, Mr. el Quatil. Now, if I may ask, what kind of icon did you find?"  He replies, "That, my friend, is part of the question. This box contains an artifact that is but one of six in a set made for the Czar. What the specific powers of this particular one is remains to be discovered."  Lawrence takes the horseshoes, says goodbye, had returns to his own room to fill in Hardin about what has transpired.   

Lawrence and Hardin do not hear anything for another 12 hours, until receiving a series of emergency telegrams from Eastman from Cairo.  The telegrams indicated that the trio escaped from the King’s Palace, which is currently surrounded by three-thousand rebels and anarchists seeking the King’s overthrow. The team had learned that fanatical leader of this group has been manipulated by a rogue team of French wizards into mounting this insurrection, in order to frame the fanatic in an assassination plot against the royal family. George is hoping that Hardin’s reputation might be able to intimidate this fanatic into disbursing his followers.

Hardin and Cantrell were also instructed to bring a Bast Priestess named Sabah with them. They found her with her bodyguard, who insisted on coming along, namely a charismatic Scottish nobleman named Callum Stuart. Stuart is a past associate of Hardin and Cantrell’s ally Abigail Marsters. A few days earlier Stuart, Abigail, Benjamin “Fish” Trout and Sabah’s cousin Hakar had worked together to rescue some British archaeologists that had been kept prisoner by the French in Tanis, Egypt. 

The four boarded a jury-rigged hastily-repaired train in Zakazik, loading the party’s eight mounts in an attached cattle car. The train took them as far as Heliopolis, where the rebels had damaged the railroad bridge. They then crossed the river on a ferry and boarded a second train to take them the remaining five miles to Cairo. The train has barely stopped when a platoon of Egyptian Army soldiers help the quartet and their animals exit the vehicle, stating that they are needed at the Telegraph Office as quickly as possible. 

Stuart indicates that he knows where it is located as he mounts up upon Ahote, a painted stallion whose names translates as ‘Restless One’. Hardin falls in line behind him upon Trooper, a massive black Percheron stallion, with Cantrell alongside on Moonbean, a large gray mare that served in the Confederate Cavalry in her earlier days. Sabah takes up the rear on Flurry, a light brown mustang. Tied on lead lines to her horse are the party’s four remaining mounts, the white Icelandic pony named Cave Dweller, the golden Appaloosa named Peta, the dark brown Thoroughbred named Nizohni and the silver Quarter horse named Sooleawa. They ride off through the crowded city.

Lawrence rubs his back. He says, "Oof. There's not much comfort to be had on those trains. Plus that smoke. I'll be coughing that up for weeks." He turns to Stuart. "Mr. Stuart. Are you sure this route is clear of rebels? We're not exactly traveling secretly."  Hardin interjects, "That's why we brought the horses, the others will be on foot and most of them are just regular folk. They'll move out of the way of us."

Those inside the telegraph office hear the sound of approaching horses. Looking out the windows and down the street they see a quartet of riders comprised of Callum Stuart, John Wesley Hardin, Lawrence Cantrell and Sabah, with the party's four other mounts following up behind.  Army soldiers move forward to take the mounts and the quartet dismount and enter the building.

Abby says, "Well Ruby, you wanted to know about Cal? There he is, the ass." Abby hurried to the door but then hesitated. Never before had she been discomfited by a man. Instead of choosing where to go, she stepped out of the door and then to the side and smiled at them all. Ruby claps excitedly. "Our friends! Just in time to be part of the revolution! I am so glad to see you all here, just to see you safe."

Abby says, "Well, it's about time you got here; things are moving fast. Glad you made it through safe. Sabah, have we got some things to show you."  Lawrence bows slightly. "And hello to you too, Abby." He wipes his brow with a handkerchief. "That was some trip. But that story will have to wait. What are we up against?"

Abby replies, "A religious fanatic who has a lot of citizens worked up and following him. We're hoping to get the less committed to abandon him before the soldiers arrive. But considering I was told I was a genius just before you got here, I think Mr. Eastman might have a better idea than the one we were going with."  Lawrence, "And "Well, we should go with both plans. As I learned in the war, you always need a backup plan. The fewer people that face that army, the fewer get killed. Heck, if we pull enough of his support away, the whole thing just might crumble."  She turned to Sabah. “Before we finalize any plans, we need to show Sabah the items we brought from the Palace."  

Ruby approaches Hardin and briefly explains that someone needs shooting. "I am very familiar with this gun and not a bad shot, however I'm certain I am not as good as you. Would you rather be the one taking aim?"    He says, "Miss West, I'm now an attorney, no longer a gunslinger and certainly not an assassin. I am willing to confront this man and try to talk him down, but will plan to only use my sidearm for self-defense."   "Think of it as character assassination, which I know lawyers are quite adept at." quips George.

Ruby exclaims, "Hey, I'm not as assassin either! Is it better to let hundreds of innocent people die in a war they really know nothing about? I'm not, so I'll do it, it's okay." "We'd better get going soon because we're going to have to figure out where this guy is."  "George, did you say you had another plan of some sort?"

Mina has George send the soldiers and telegraph workers out of the building to give the group privacy (and keep outsiders from spreading word of what they found).  Once the workers leave George presents his plan. "Ok, here is what I was thinking. Religious fanatics are the majority of the crowd, certainly the part that won't disperse. So let's give them a god! I will have Mina create a projection of Bast over the gates, perhaps I can rig up sound as well. At the least the sign of Bast should symbolism that the palace is under her protection and drive many away. if we can rig up either sound through a spell or some mechanical contraption, we should be able to have Bast tell the crowd to leave. Remember all we really need is to buy a good hour of these folks going away, if they come back, well hopefully we will have things all fixed up by then." explains George

Sahah states "Bast is the wrong deity, She would not have the effect on the crowds that you are seeking. She is no longer actively worshiped in this city, and most of the people are unfamiliar with her. Her closest temple is a full ten miles west of here, in Gizah."   Meren interjects "You should not use the god Horus either. Abdullah's second-in-command is an elder priest of Horus. He would recognize a false projection of Horus and declare it as such."  Lawrence taps his chin with his finger. "Hmm. Is Horus the patron god of this city? If not, we can use him. That should make our illusion strike closer to home."

"Osiris? Thoth? Ra! I Think we need to use Ra. Most powerful of gods, symbolic of the monarchy and hell we could use a sun. Oh better yet have a phoenix appear and then the eye turns into the all seeing eye of Ra as a burning sun." exclaims George.  Sabah says, "Yes, that should work."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 78, “The Ambassador” September 11, 1882, 12:00P.M.*

The group is interrupted by the arrival of three men who the Egyptian soldiers immediately let inside. Two of the three men are armed with rifle, pistol and sword and are wearing uniforms of the United States Marine Corps, with insignia of the rank of senior sergeant. They are clearly the bodyguards of the third man, a distinguished looking gentleman in his mid-forties immaculately attired in a freshly pressed suit.   George looks up quizzically "Yes, may we help you?"

The man says, "Why yes, let me introduce myself. I am George Potwin Pomeroy, the United States of America's Ambassador to Egypt. I have an important communication to deliver to a Mrs. Willamina Parker and a Mr. Lawrence Cantrell."   "Greeting's Ambassador, I suspected it was you by your escort, but these days I can never be sure. Now what is the nature of your missive to Mrs. Parker and Mr. Cantrell?" asks George without indicating that either person is here or identifying them.

Pomeroy says, "The Communication is directly from William E. Chandler, the Secretary of the Navy. He is personally acquainted with both, having met them back towards the end of the War when he was the Navy's Judge Advocate General. Sir, you are clearly not Mrs. Parker, and are too young to be Mr. Cantrell. If you could direct me to either of them I would greatly appreciate it."  "Of course sir, as soon as you again inform me as to the nature of the correspondence, and provide acceptable credentials. In such tumultuous times one cannot be sure of impostors. You understand I am sure Ambassador." replies George cooly.

He states "This should satisfy your curiosity regarding my credentials."  He removes from his jacket pocket an envelope containing his official Appointment papers, dated July 1, 1882 signed by President Arthur. Another paper is signed by the Egyptian King, accepting Pomeroy as the United State's official representative.   He then says, "As to the contents of the communication, it is not up to me to reveal that to you. It will be up to Mrs. Parker and Mr. Cantrell whether they wish to share that with you sir. And on that subject, could I please see your passport and any other credentials so that I know who it is that I am speaking to?"

Realizing that the group lacks passports noting their official entry into Egypt, Mina steps forward and says, "He is my future grandson-in-law George Eastman. I am Mrs. Parker, and this should clear up the fact that I know William Chandler." She fishes through her satchel and removes one of several photographs clipped together inside. Handing it to Pomeroy she says, "This was taken in 1865 with my current husband along with Mr. Chandler and a pair of men with the last name of Lincoln." 

Seeing the earlier picture of her with the former president and the current Secretary of the Navy alongside the current Secretary of War does appear to put the Ambassador at ease.  She takes the communication and reads it over, laughing "It appears that James has been busy. The telegram from us stating that the Queen wanted to have me executed prompted him to exercise a countermeasure."

She passes the letter over to Lawrence and continues. "James Parker was once an officer in the Navy. Back in '75 when the corrupt New York politician William Boss Tweed fled to Spain we were dispatched to retrieve him. In order to make the arrest official James was reinstated to active duty and The Magnificence was temporarily made a Naval vessel. Lawrence, Roy Huggins and I were also given official Naval Commissions for that mission. James has apparently convinced our friend Mr. Chandler to do so again."

Pomeroy continues "Yes, Secretary Chandler has reinstated The Magnificence, now the USS Magnificence, to active duty with Mr. Parker as its Captain. Mrs. Parker and Mr. Cantrell are both reinstated at the rank of Lieutenant Commander. Your official duties and mission are listed as simply "Supplementary Service", which gives you a great deal of latitude. This is not to say that the King cannot still bring you up on charges, but doing so would now require him to go through lengthy and official protocols and could also spark an international incident with the United States. That said, how can I be of assistance to you?"      Ruby exclaims, "Holy cow Nana, that's crazy!!!" Ruby looks at her with wide eyes. "There is still so much I don't know about you!"  

Abigail interjects, "While that's lovely for Lawrence and Mrs. Parker, it's not really going to help the rest of us who decided not to enjoy the hospitality of his Majesty's dungeons. So we should probably still avoid him.  But before we do that, we have some lives to save outside," Abby said. She wasn't sure about this Ambassador and how could interfere in what they were doing. A representative of the US Government may want to assume command, and for some reason that was sitting very poorly with her.  Mina says, "Agreed, although it is me personally who the Queen has the longstanding grudge with, the rest of you were more-or-less collateral hostages."

Ruby turns to Pomeroy. "So, what exactly do you have at her disposal? I mean, a ship I guess? I'm not sure how that might help us in the middle of the desert."  She pauses, then extends her hand. "Oh, I should introduce myself I suppose. I'm Ruby West, Mrs. Parker's granddaughter."  He says, "We have one small warship docked on the Nile here in Cairo with a crew of thirty-one sailors and twelve marines onboard. There are two larger United States warships docked at the end of the Nile north in Alexandria."

Lawrence shakes Pomeroy's hand. "I'm Lawrence Cantrell. You have a letter for me?" Lawrence looks over the letter. "This is unexpected news. Thank you Ambassador. Looks like I'll have to walk a finer line now." He smile  Mina says to Pomeroy, "I think that we can handle it from here, but please let me know the address of the Embassy that you will be at as well as which Dock the American Warship is situated at."   

He replies, "The Embassy is just three blocks south of where we are now, a small structure made of white brick with an American flag on the flag pole outside. The ship is the USS Franklin Pierce, it is a two-mast paddle steamer, approximately 100 feet in length, docked to the southwest after the merchant ships loaded with rice."  He and his marines then depart   After Pomeroy leaves, Lawrence says, "Very interesting. The ship will be good to make a getaway. Could come in handy if we need some extra firepower."   "That was... odd," Abby said finally. 

She then gathered the items they had retrieved from the Bast Priestess and laid them out reverently for Sabah to examine. "We were as respectful as we possibly could be. Not being familiar with the rituals, I hope it was enough.  Do you think this will help?"  Sahab looks over the crown, belt and necklace. She exclaims with awe, "The vestments of Djeserit Mew-Shir. This is amazing. Where did you find them?"

Abby says, "There was a hidden room under the Palace. We found it while we were making our escape from the dungeons. Meren said there were rumors that the Priestess had been moved to the Palace from her original resting place."   Sabah states, "These need to be put in their proper place, a temple to Bast. But we cannot do that with Champollian and those other French grave robbers about, they will just steal them as they have Bast's other treasures."   Lawrence says, "We'll have to chase them off then. Barring that, we can make the vestments undesirable."   

Ruby says, "Sabah, is there a way one of us or even you might be able to use these items to help us with our current problem? We're not interested in misusing anything, but this war is just the kind of thing the Goddess created these items for.   Barring that, is everyone clear on our plan and theirs roles?"   Lawrence interjects "Sorry, Ruby. My head is still abuzz from my return to the service. What do you need me to do?"

Sabah continues to examine the artifacts and says, "Do you people know the history of these items? They were used to bring Bast herself to Egypt to rid the country of Persian invaders. But doing so cost the High Priestess who wore them her life.  It the present situation that dire?"  Abby says, "No. Things here are unfortunate, but not desperate. We want to save as many lives as we can but not at the cost of others. Or yours. There are other options. Like Mr. Eastman's plan with the illusion."

Ruby says, "Alright, what I know is that I have to stop someone from doing bad things. We'll have to go out and find this someone, so I will need help with that. As to anyone else's plans, that is up to them. Speak up now people!"  The group reviews what they have for equipment. 

Ruby states, "Okay, we should keep the four clerical healing potions on different people, in case we get separated. How about Nana, George, Abby and Lawrence each takes one. I am taking the rifle. I would say we should attempt to break up the crowd with the food carts. If that doesn't work, at least it should thin out the crowd. Then we try the illusion? Who is casting this illusion we keep talking about? Abby? Nana? And then whomever is left after the illusion, well, that's what the rifle is for. I only plan on trying to take down the crazy leader and I will try not to kill him, though this may prove difficult if I end up at a long distance. My hope is if he falls, his followers will leave, leaving the gates clear. 

Lawrence, George, Abby, Nana and myself will all take horses, in case we have to move quickly.
Sabah, Meren, will you be helping us? If so, what do you have to offer for our plan? How about you, Callum?   As for the goddesses belongings, I hope it doesn't come to anyone having to use them. I'm not certain anyone here is even in the position to do so. We can deal with returning them where they need to go later."

Abby says, "That sounds about right. There's no reason not to try everything we've come up with, least invasive and damaging first. I can do a couple things. Either I can go with Mina and add sound to her illusion, or I can go with you, Ruby, and cast a spell on you that will improve your aim. So much that it's almost impossible to miss.  Possibly I can do both, depending on the timing." Without realizing she was moving, Abby had landed next to Cal as she talked to the others.

George says, "Yes, it will all be sequential, food, then illusion, then rifle then troops. Hopefully by staging this as we have we can avoid the worst of the bloodshed. We still have the problem of the princess arriving by airship with the French, even if we disperse the crowd we have that to deal with." 

Ruby says, "We need to hurry and get this all figured out. Nana, is there a certain spot you need to be to cast your spell? George, where do you have to be with the food carts or how is that working? Me, I just need to find this fanatic then probably get up to the roof. We need details people!"   Mina replies, "I will need an unobstructed view of where you want me to cast it."

The food vendors have instructions on where to set up, they are just waiting for our orders to begin. I want the illusion set up over the gate the crowd is gathered in front of, so as long as Mina can see that we should be good. Ruby and Mina may be best up on the roof. We will use the carts first. Then the illusion. That should thin the crowd out enough for Ruby to spot and shoot the fanatic. That will hopefully break the last of the crowd. Then we can get to the gate ourselves and stop this thing" summarizes George.  "I think once you two get in position, we can start"

Ruby says, "Alright, let's get going then, we still need to find the crazy guy. We just need to start doing... stuff. George, send these food carts out to scatter at the very edges of the crowd so we pull them away from the palace, okay?"   Abby adds, "It sounds like there'll be some time before the illusion then, so the food carts have time to do their magic. I think I'd like to mingle with the crowds and see if I can spread some completely unfounded, and some founded, rumors."  

Lawrence slips a potion into his pocket. He says, "The important part is stopping him. If the gods have decided that he die, then who are we to go against them?"  Hardin replies, "Okay Mr. Cantrell, what do you say that the two of us go take a look-see about what is taking place?" Lawrence replies, "That sounds like a capital idea, Mr. Hardin. Let's make sure our pistols are ready, in case we need them." Once the pair makes their preparations, they set forth.   

It is now high noon, and the food vendors are sent off, each with specific instructions on where to set up. Ruby and Mina head off shortly thereafter, accompanying them are two Egyptian soldiers (disguised as regular Egyptian citizens) with the sniper rifle and ammunition concealed inside large wicker baskets. They head towards the building with highest roof close to the palace's main entrance, where Abdullah has the largest number of followers.

George got the food vendors on their way after confirming again where he wanted them set up. He tells the men that if any should ask as to why the food was free that the temple of Bast is paying for it.  He then puts on some white robes and a turban, wrapping as the merchants do, rather than the peasants. He applies some walnut stain to his skin and heads out to mingle with the crowd. So disguised he notes with some satisfaction the people leaving for the docks as well as those heading to the food vendors. 

Callum and Abigail are now also both attired as locals, and head off to mingle into the crowds. They see that while the crowds have now grown to nearly 4,000 people, they have also moved further back, as the fifty or so palace guards have had time to construct better barricades and are keeping most of the people back with well placed rifle shots. About 100 armed of Abdullah's group have likewise barricaded themselves closer, behind objects facing the palace. These men take an occasional shot back whenever a palace guard shows himself to fire, but the constant gunfire appears to have now ceased.

Abby and Cal slipped into the crowd. She did some listening first, deciding what rumors would be best to spread and help shore up the illusion when it came.  The five most talked about topics of discussion are: (1) The King's betrayal of Egypt to foreigners; (2) The possible rice shortage due to a smaller than usual flooding season; (3) The god Horus coming down to anoint either Abdullah or General Orabi as the next King; (4) Political unrest in Tunisa due to the French loosing control of their African colonies; (5) What Princess Neferka's wedding gown looked like.

Abby adds, "We may want to spread some talk about how the gods aren't pleased with Abdullah. Suggest the battle would have been started and won by now, maybe.”   He replies, "While the Horus high priest is Adhullah's second-in-command it might be hard to convince people that the gods are not with him. Battle news is often unreliable and many people know it, without actually seeing evidence it would be hard to prove.”

Abby changes the conversation by asking, “So, how did your trip with the naked ladies go?"  Callum replies, “The naked ladies were both twice my age, so I had little interest beyond their rescue. Truth be told, I have my eyes on a particular young woman, regardless of her attire."   Abby says, "I was more wondering if they gave you the hard time about the manner of their escape that you were expecting. Ladies twice my age tend to be sensitive about that.

About what we overheard, can we use the possible rice shortage? Suggest there may be a run on rice starting? I don't know if any of these people would go running home trying to get rice if they thought they wouldn't be able to get it."   Callum says, "I think you're on the right track, but I think we'd have to up the ante from just trying to get them to go shopping at the local market. Maybe something about the storages of rice stored in the city's warehouses down by the docks."

Abby says, "That's exactly what I meant. If there's a sudden run for some reason, most people will rush to get theirs before it can't be gotten anymore. I hate to mess with the economy like that, but we're looking to save lives here."   She looked around, noting the definite lack of women. "I'm not sure how effective I can be here. Maybe we should just talk loudly to each other where we can be overheard."  He says, "Well, I am fluent in the local language. Let us begin."   

Abby led Cal through the crowd, listening not only for someone discussing the rice situation, but also someone who already sounded worried about it. She was looking for someone most likely to believe what they overheard.  Once she found that person she stopped Cal and began to speak loudly in Egyptian. "My father and brothers wanted to come here, but the rice... There's nothing more going to the store houses. Then my eldest brother came home and said people were lining up at the storehouses to get the rice. They went there instead. They weren't taking the risk."

Continuing on and keeping this story up, it moves quickly through the crowds and approximately 10% of the people depart during the next fifteen minutes.   Aiding Abby's efforts and priming the crowd, George stands and listens then mutters in Egyptian loudly enough to be heard "Ra will not be pleased with this" as he shakes his head and wanders off through the crowd only to repeat his mutterings again and again.

Abby had hoped to get a few more people to leave, but after another thought, she smiled. "What man with a sword can say he took out 10 percent of the enemy's forces in fifteen minutes? Now we just have to hope that things here wrap up before they can decide to come back."  She took another look around, trying to think of another tactic, something else they could do from here. "I'm not sure what else we can do here. How much longer until the Princess gets here?"

Lawrence and Hardin make their way into the crowd. Lawrence looks over his shoulder and says to the gunfighter, "Let's try to get closer to that high priest. I want to see how he gets the crowd so riled up."   "Right behind you," says Hardin.   The High Priest is telling of Egypt's long history, and of how the Egyptian deities and the Pharaohs worked as one. He says that is no longer the case, that the current King no longer has the proper respect for the gods, preferring to please foreign kings instead. 

Hardin whispers to Lawrence, "Let me guess. He's just the man to show Pharaoh the error of his ways."  Lawrence nods, "Men who think they have the ear of the gods can be very sure of their themselves. It can be dangerous. Let's move around to gauge the crowd."

Meanwhile, Ruby squints into the crowd. "Can you see where this crazy man is? I'd like to know what he looks like before I have to... you know... This might be difficult with this large crowd, I hope the plan works to break them up a little."

Mina spots a man speaking to a group of around 300 of the crowd. She says, "That man, based upon his attire he would be the Horus High Priest, the man that is Abdullah's second in command. Abdullah is probably one of those two men behind him." Ruby sees the trio, the Priest in elaborate robes with a jeweled staff. Behind him are two men in simple but clean and well-made white Egyptian clothing similar to what she had seen the King's retainers and advisors wearing.

Ruby nods. "You're probably right. And I have an idea to put the question to rest." She motions to men carrying the guns. "Stay here please." She slips around a corner, out of sight and quietly mutters some words to herself. She comes back to her grandmother and takes her hand. "Come with me Nana and keep watch, I will have to be concentrating. I don't know if this will work or not but it's worth a shot."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 79, “Ra is Displeased” September 11, 1882, 12:30P.M.

Ruby leads them closer to the three main targets, the men her grandmother had pointed out. She focuses all her energy on the two in the back, trying to ascertain what they are thinking.   She manages to move until she is barely within range of the spell. She is unable to read the thoughts from the High Priest. One of the men notices her and she is able to read his thoughts, with him thinking she is a "British Spy" and wondering if he is should have her apprehended. He then thinks that he should ask Abdullah that very question and softly speaks to his companion.

Hearing the man's thoughts as he speaks to his companion, the other one is Abdullah, who glances in Ruby's direction when his attention is called to her.   Ruby immediately looks away. She grasps her grandmothers hand tighter, nods that she got what she wanted, then turns and fights the crowd, moving in the opposite direction.  The parting thoughts from the man are his confirmation that she and her companion are indeed British spies, due to their quick departure once spotted. 

Ruby waits to return to the men carrying the guns until she knows she is not being followed.  Nobody from the crowd appears to follow. At this point the food vendors have arrived and are drawing crowds around their carts.   Ruby takes a quick check of the surrounding buildings to get an idea of which would be best for their mission.    They decide on one that is a little further back but higher, in order to minimize the chance of hitting any innocents. Mina, Ruby and the four soldiers enter through the back and go up the four staircases to the roof.   George notes that Ruby and Mina are in position on the roof.

Callum says, "I see some people who I need to speak to." He gestures over to a building on the opposite side of the courtyard, some 300 feet away. Abby notes that he is pointing to a trio comprised of an older bearded man in Egyptian clothing standing next to a pair of young Egyptian boys. Upon closer examination she recognizes one of the children as the disguised young Henry Jones, last seen by her in Tanis.  "I'd guess he wouldn't have stayed behind even if you asked him to?" Abby said and smiled. "Let's go see what he has to say." She started moving in that direction, but indirectly, making it look like they just end up in that area.

As they near that area the trio move further back and down a side street, away from any prying eyes and ears. A black cat is keeping pace with the two boys. Upon arrival the older man, who appears to be in his early-mid-fifties, states to Callum in an American Bostonian accent "Cal, is this your Abigail?" Callum smiles and replies, "She's Abigail Marsters, only time will tell if she is mine or not."   He turns to her and says, "Abby, these are three associates of mine, in the same line of work. You've already met Henry Jones. His companion is also named Henry, Henry Jekyll to be precise. And my other friend (gesturing to the older man) is Mr. Maurice Boujoulais, we have known one another for over a decade." He then tells the trio, "She can be trusted, I no longer keep any secrets from her, you are free to speak." 

Maurice says, "We successfully found The Armide in a hidden cove near Herakleion, a coastal town fifteen miles northeast of Alexandria. The French have a team of six wizards guarding her." Callum turns to Abby and says, "The Armide is an armored three-mast French Battleship built fifteen years ago. The wizard group purchased it from the French Government earlier this year, then made magical modifications to triple its cruising speed from 12 to 36 knots. It is where they are currently storing all of the Egyptian treasure given to them to hold by the Princess back in Zakazik." 

The other lad, dressed as a beggar boy, interjects with a London accent "Mr. Stuart, things appear to be quite serious here. The man with Abdulla el Said and the Horus High Priest is not going to back down. He is a powerful Sheik and now that he has moved against the King he has no choice but to see this through to the end. He is the one financing this uproar in Cairo. Each of his six sons are intermixed with the crowds and he has supplied each of them with a Wand of Fireballs." Callum replies, "Thank you Doctor."  While they are speaking the black cat moves away from the boys and starts rubbing against Abby's leg.

Abby leaned down to stroke the black cat rubbing against her leg. If the cat seems amenable, she'll pick it up to stroke it as she spoke to the others. If not she'll squat down to scratch it behind the ears. "Hello, lovely," she said quietly.  The cat seems very happy to be in Abigail’s arms. The young man Henry Jekyll says, "Her name is Independent. I call her 'Indy' for short." 

She raised her voice and said, "The people I'm with, we're trying to get the less dedicated to leave. Cal and I just spread a rumor about a run on the rice storages and about 1 in 10 of the people left. We're providing those food carts there with free food. A couple other things will happen pretty shortly that will hopefully scare off some more.  But we never expected to actually stop this battle. We're just hoping to get most of the folk being used as pawns out of the way. But Wands of Fireball? That scares me. That's an entire city burned down.”    Maurice says, "We believe the goal is to attack the palace, not the city itself, although you are right about the danger of fire in a mostly wooden city." 

What was the purpose of finding the Armide? Hoping to use it for leverage somehow?"    Callum says, "If the French plans start to fall apart they might be tempted to just take the money and run. That would complicate a peaceful settlement afterwards, given that the Princess and General Orabi both consented to the French taking the treasure. So we plan to prevent the ship from leaving Egyptian waters, even if we have to sink it."

She looked askance at Cal and added, "And I think we need to talk after this is all over."  He nods but does not speak a reply.   Abby says, "Alright. I need to get word to my people about what you've just told us. We knew that Abdullah was being riled up by someone. We thought it was a faction of the French. In all likelihood, it still is, just working with the Sheikh. Ugh, I hate politics. It gets complicated fast.  Do you young gentlemen know what these sons look like? We'll need to get them out of play somehow, or at least get those wands away from them," she finished, still rubbing the cat behind her ears.

Maurice says, "The Doctor and I do, Mr. Jones just arrived shortly, after the boys had departed from their father. As to taking them out of play, I do have enough sleep powder to temporarily stop two of them, but it would hard to use it while they are with a crowd."  Abby says, "I have some friends and I can cast at least one sleep spell myself. Right now I just want to make sure my friends all know who the men with the wands are. They can each take care of one in whatever way works for them. But I think we're getting short on time. Unless there's more to tell, Cal and I should get moving."   She leaned down to put the black cat back down. "It was lovely, Indy," she said with a final stroke of the cat's fur.

Mina stands behind Ruby to shield her as she mutters and gestures to call forth her illusion. As she gestures as blazing sun appears over the palace in a dazzling burst of light. It burns brightly for a moment then zooms over the crowd before returning to its starting place over the palace gates. There the sun slowly has a twin grow next to it as the original sun becomes the left eye of the great Ra. The head of Ra looks down upon the crowd, undeniable anger and displeasure on it.

The illusion has the desired initial effect, as the crowds begin to panic and disperse. The Horus High Priest casts a spell of some sort. He then lifts up his staff in the direction of the illusion and begins to chant something in an ancient Egyptian language.  George was expecting this and rapidly cast a quick little spell to disrupt the priest.  The Priest finds himself on the receiving end of a deluge, which washes him to the floor of the stage. He does manage to hold onto his staff.

Callum and Abby return to the main square. She notices that the cat Indy has gone with them, following at their heels. They arrive at the crowds just as Mina's illusion begins, followed by George's water attack on the priest.  Abby paused to stare at the illusion for a moment. "That is good." She chuckled as the water fell onto the priest. "Keep your eyes out for any of our people. Otherwise I'm heading back to the office to find Sabah. She should be able to help disarm the men with the wands."  "You'll like her, Indy," she said casually to the little black cat following behind. "She's a Priestess of Bast."

Mina casts mage hand and uses it to lift the priest's robe up and over his head just as he tries to get up. So blinded the priest falls over again.   Hardin calls out in Arabic "Look! The Priest has displeased Ra! He suffers now for it! We have been led to destruction.  Run and hide while you still can!" The crowds run quicker now, knocking over two of the five food pushcarts in the process. Around a quarter of the 200 or so men with weapons clustered closer to the Palace also flee, but the others hold fast.   

On the nearby rooftop Ruby notices the disguised Abby and Callum come out of a back alley and head back in the direction of where the soldiers are keeping their horses. Her gaze then shifts back to the stage as Abdullah and the man whose mind she read both jump from the stage together, leaving the priest alone. 

The two rush off in the direction of the closest group of armed Egyptian men nearest them.   "I think I've been adopted," Abby said with a smile as she settled the cat on the saddle in front of her. She got the horse started and rode to the office, looking for any of her others friends along the way.

On the rooftop, Ruby says, "Well, if Abdullah leaves, his followers should follow him, right Nana? That might thin the crowd out alone. And I've just been thinking, if he's as much of a coward as I think he is, if I just shoot a couple of warning shots off it should scare a good group of the crowd, and possibly him, away. Mina says, "That would probably work, but too many shots will draw their attention to where we are." 

Ruby says, “We have to be careful now they think we're British spies. Though I think you may have actually BEEN a British spy Nana I don't want to open up THAT can of worms today."  Mina says, "Oh no, I've never been a spy for the British, only the Americans. But I did help to save a British ship back during the Opium Wars, that's why they owe me a favor, which General Woolsley will be sure to recognize."

Ruby says, "I was thinking one, maybe two shots. I don't exactly relish the thought of possibly killing a man, even if he is crazy. Though I won't hesitate if I have to, to save the innocent people here."    Ruby pauses and looks up at the clear sky. "It's so beautiful here. I wish I really had time to enjoy it. Somehow, things always seem to get a bit crazy. You've been through so much Nana, seems like I always get myself in trouble, just like you!"

She watched Abdullah and his companion try to slink away. "I'd better get that shot off now so Abdullah thinks it's meant for him."  Ruby gets low on the roof and aims for a deserted area of the city. She waves for her grandmother to get low to be unseen. Once she is out of sight, Ruby takes aim at some large bags of rice resting on a nearby rooftop. She shoots and the sound of the shot seems to echo off every building wall around them.

"Wow, that was even louder than I thought it would be," Ruby says, peeking over the ledge to see if she can catch a glimpse of Abdullah running off.   Abdullah and his companion do indeed scurry away, along with a small group of a dozen armed men. Given that the palace guards are still shooting at them nobody takes any extra notice that the shot came from a different direction.
"Well, duh. Guess we should have figured that, huh?" From the roof Ruby keeps an eye on Abdullah and watches where he and his cronies go.

They find good cover from the Palace guards, which also leaves them totally vulnerable from behind, which includes the top of the building that Ruby and Mina are on.   Meanwhile, the soggy Priest has regained his footing and successfully dispels the "Ra" illusion with his staff. By now all but the 150 most loyal of the followers have fled, and those are spread out in clusters ranging from 6 to 20, continuing to fire at the palace guard.

George casts the spell message. A gentle zephyr whirls away and whispers in Ruby's ear "If you can shoot the priest's staff and break it"  "Is he crazy??" Ruby laughs. "Nana did you hear that? George wants me to shoot the priests staff!" Ruby shakes her head back and forth and ponders. 

"I suppose it's not much different than the targets Jake used to make me practice with back home. And Jake would never hesitate to try to shoot it if it was necessary. I'd like to know why but I guess we don't have time for that. Plus we have the advantage, they'll never know the shot came from up here with all the shooting going on down there. Stay down Nana I don't want anyone seeing you up here."  Ruby lays as flat as she can to steady herself and the gun. She waits until she has a good line of sight on the staff with no one standing behind it and she takes the shot, aiming to break the staff.

The bullet strikes the staff with such force that it flies from the Priest's hand, going off of the stage and landing on the ground. The staff appears to still be solid, not being broken by the bullet strike.

Lawrence sees the priest get doused with water from the heavens. He hides a smile as he slides through the crowd back to the stage. He ducks when Ruby's shot disarms the priest. He whispers to Hardin, "Watch my back. I see an opportunity." The acquisitions expert scrambles on the ground for the staff while the crowd scatters.

Ruby exclaims, "Darn it! It must be magical because I hit it true, what a shot! We can't just run down and fetch it, we'll never get there in time, plus they already think we're spies. Maybe George is nearby and he'll run in and snatch it up!" She scans the crowd for any of her group.   She does not see George. She does see the Priest stand back up and run to the side of the stage that the staff flew off from.

Meanwhile, George drifts through the remaining crowd in his disguise trying to make his way to  Abdullah. Maybe if he could get a word to Abdullah he could stop some of this.  George reaches the area where Abdullah and his companion are clustered with a dozen armed men, one of whom is holding a wand of some sort in his hand. Abdullah's companion appears to be the one in charge, telling the men to "Wait for the others to get into position."

Ruby spots Lawarence moving close to the bottom part of the stage in the direction of the staff simultaneous to the Priest reaching that same edge of the stage, where he could retrieve it by jumping off.    “Ooohh, get it Laurence!" Ruby claps, rooting for her friend even though she doesn't know why. She quickly reloads the gun, in case he doesn't make it and has an altercation with the priest.  Lawrence grabs the staff just as Abdullah jumps from the stage and grabs the other end of it. Ruby grits her teeth. "Darn it! George wants that staff and I don't know why. I feel so helpless up here! I don't want to accidentally shoot Lawrence." Mina interjects. "Why didn't you say so Ruby, I can help you with that." 

The older redhead stepped up to the edge of the building and spoke some mystical words Ruby had often heard her friend Katherine speak. A spark of light shot from her hand and shot down directly to the priest hands.  The magical bolts strike the man's hands, causing him to temporarily release the staff. Rather than try for it again, he steps back against the stage (giving him partial cover) and reaches inside his robe.

Lawrence stumbles back, when the priest releases the staff. He spins in a crouch, looking for a way through the crowd.   Unfortunately the crowd has very much thinned out by this time. The man draws a revolver and points it at Lawrence, stating "Give me back my staff if you want to live."    Lawrence's mind races. He swallows and puts his faith in Ruby. "Hermes, don't let me down." He slowly stands as if surrendering. Then he spins and bolts down the street with the staff away from the others.  

George had filtered up to the group. As Lawrence bolts, George gives chase to the priest.  The Priest does draw and prepare to fire. George fires but misses, but the shot draws the attention of other armed followers of Abdullah. Above, Ruby sees this also.   

Ruby shakes her head. "George didn't do that very sneakily Nana, we may end up having to go down, though I think our position up here gives up an advantage." Ruby keeps a close eye on the action and keeps her gun trained, ready to fire. "Nana, be ready over here to fire off another missile if we need it. Things are getting crazy down there for Larry and George and, well, everyone.”  Abdullah's Priest takes aim at Lawrence.  Ruby curses then aims carefully. "I'm sure this won't kill him, he's obviously powerful but hopefully it'll knock him off balance."  

Ruby shoots at the priest.  The shot is on target and the man falls. This has the advantage of Lawrence being able to slip successfully away with the staff. However, the downside is that the group of nine men who had spotted George 80 feet away from them now believe that he was the one who shot the priest. Three of those men draw revolvers as another two reach for rifles on their backs. The remaining four run in the direction of the priest.

Lawrence ducks as the shots fly over his head. He runs as fast as he can, weaving to make targeting him harder. When he can, he slides around the nearest corner to catch his breath. Once he's sure that no one is following him, he pats himself for bullet holes. "That was a close one. I better get back to the others. I hope Hardin got away." Then he hunches over and hobbles away, using the staff as a walking stick.

George backs away from the men with his gun drawn as he makes an arcane gesture with his left hand as he incants "Somunos, sominum, sominiferum" (Casting a sleep spell on the men with guns drawn).   Three of the men fall asleep and to the ground. One with a revolver and another drawing his rifle remain standing.   "No!" Ruby shoots at the man with the pistol. "Nana, can you get the one drawing??"   Mina replies, "No, I am unarmed," as Ruby hits the other man in the shoulder, causing him to drop his revolver.

George sees the other man start to point the rifle in his direction.  George, with a drawn gun already fires off a snap shot aiming for the man's arm or shoulder.  George's shot misses, but does cause the man to duck down, delaying a short back.    George rushes up to the man and tries to wrestle the gun away from him.


----------



## Silver Moon

(Sorry for the long delay - Weekly postings of this Campaign Journal will now resume)


Chapter 80, “Fire wands, fire wands, who has the fire wands?” September 11, 1882, 12:40P.M.

Once at the telegraph office Abby jumped down and secured the horse, picked up Indy, and strode inside. "Sabah, we need you." Sabah is inside the telegraph office with Cetan and Meren. The Bast Priestess says, "How can I be of help?"

Abby states, "Actually, I can use all of you. There's another player here we didn't know about. A Sheikh is bankrolling Abdullah, and he's here with him. He has six sons, all of them in the crowd and wielding wands of fireball. They're meant to attack the Palace, but this city is made up of a lot of wood, fire could go out of control fast. I need to get those men out of the picture, or at the very least, their wands.

I thought I could do a detect magic and try to spot them. Six identical auras should make it possible to pick them out. Then each of us can target one and get that tat wand out of play in whatever way works for them. Meren, Cetan, I could use both of you as well, if you're willing. I'll carry those items if you like, Sabah. Just so they aren't left here unattended. Or you could carry them, of course." The three immediately agree to help.

Abby looked to make sure Indy had made it inside. "And Sabah, it seems a little coincidental that this sweet little one seems to have adopted me in the last few minutes. Am I just seeing shadows now, or is this cat special?" She replies, "I will check, a Bast Priestess can communicate with felines without needing to use a spell." Sabah takes Indy and the two of them exchange what sounds like a series of meows, purrs and yelps. The Priestess then looks up at Abby and says with a smile, "Your feline friend wishes to remind you that the word 'Independent' translates as 'Alsoomse' in the Algonquin language."

"I don't think remind is quite the right word, since I don't speak Algonquin," Abby said with a smile and a shake of her head. "Alright, let's get out there and see if I can spot those sons." She stepped outside, hopefully the others following. Cetan, Meren and Sabah all accompany Abby and Callum, the cat following as well.

Abigail arrives back at the square along with Callum, Meren, Cetan and Sabah. They see that most of the crowd have fled, with the remaining men all clustered in smaller groups behind various cover and continuing to fire occasionally at the palace. Across the courtyard, Henry Jones heads in their direction. They do not immediately see Maurice Boujoulais or Henry Jekyll. Abby casts the detect magic cantrip and scanned the crowd, looking for six identical or near identical auras.

She breathed a huge sigh of relief when she saw how empty the square had gotten. "Cal, keep an eye on Henry. I'm going to be a bit distracted for a few moments. The place is pretty well cleared out though, this will take a lot less time than I'd imagined." With that, she cast the detect magic and began looking for six identical or near identical auras that should give away the fire-wielding sons.

The first grouping of nine men has six with magical auras, mostly on worn jewelry, although two have what appears to be magical ammunition inside their revolvers. Two men in the group have what appear to be magical wands, one hidden inside a robe, the other in a man's hand. That one being held is gold (most-likely gold-plated on tungston) and nine-inches long with an emerald fastened to the wand's end. The entire wand appears magical although the highest concentration is around the gem. The man with the held wand appears to have the most magic in this group.

"These people around fooling around, they're loaded for bear," Abby muttered to Cal while sweeping her eyes to another part of the square. Nearing a second group, there appears to be more men but less magic. She only spots three with magical items, one with magical footwear, another with a ring, and the third with a belted wand identical to that of the man with the first group. That man also has a revolver with magical ammunition. Once they passed far enough away from the group to not be overheard, Abby said quietly, "A second wand, I think I've seen two of them so far. Where's Mr. Jones? We need to know what he has to say."

Callum says, "He slipped into that next group." They approach while he spell is still activated. She not only sees young Henry but detects that he has magical sandals on his feet. This group, like the last one, is sparse on magic, with the only other person with any being a young man with an identical wand, magical ammunition in a rifle slung over his shoulder, and a magical rope belt. Abby says, "I need you to lead. The spell is going to go down soon and want to do all the looking I can. Just lead us somewhere that Mr. Jones can met us discreetly."

They approach the next group, a group of eleven men plus young Mr. Jones. This group only has one person with magic on him. It is an identical wand as the others, as well as magical ammunition in his revolver. The spell comes to an end. They keep walking until they're far enough away from the group of men to speak again. "I think I can spot those wands without the spell now." She described the men in each group who had one that she'd already seen. "If things go downhill, we need to neutralize those men as quickly as possible. Before if we can manage it."

Abby tried to stop in a place where young Mr. Jones could approach without suspicion. He sees them and hurries back as they move on towards the next group. She is then distracted by rifle fire, followed by shouting and other shots. She see a good distance back the high priest shooting at Lawrence, being shot at by Ruby, and others then firing on George. Several from that group run towards the priest as others collapse. George then charges the remaining man with a rifle.

As George nears the man attempts to club him with the rifle stock. George successfully ducks under it. Ruby reloads her rifle, really not wanting to take a shot at a man engaged in a scuffle with George. Ruby says, "We're still best up here at this vantage point Nana, we have an advantage. Stay sharp and be prepared with another missile if we need it."

Abby had a blade half-pulled before she realized what she was doing and slammed it back home. Instead she muttered a Grease spell under her breath, aiming at it Mr. Eastman's opponent. The Grease Spell is effective, with the man using the rifle as a club slipping and falling onto the ground. George attempts to kick the gun away from the man. George's kick is successful, and seeing himself alone, the man turns and runs. Ruby glances around the area, looking for any more potential trouble for George or Lawrence.

After Abby has cast her spell young Henry Jones whispers to her and Callum "They plan to launch a full attack on the palace when Ra's Chime rings out from his Temple. That's at approximately 1:00PM local time, around twenty minutes from now." Abby asks, "Who are "they" and how many people do they have. We've gotten this area pretty well cleared out." While waiting for the answer, Abby prepares to cast a message spell, looking for a place where she can be inconspicuous, as well as get the message to George and Mina at the same time.

He says, "That group of men I was just with and those other small groups. Each group has an Arab Prince with them. There are other groups behind the castle, planning to storm the rear entrances. Since those groups can't see these out front, and need to have a coordinated attack, they will use the chime as the signal for the attack." Abby says, "Alright, walk with me. Be as casual as you can and cover me. I need to pass the word."

She waited a few moments until they appeared to be just three people walking, coincidentally into a position where she could talk to both George and Mina. She made the slight, subtle gestures of the Message spell and then pointed toward George with one hand and Mina with the other, hoping she was close enough to both. She began to whisper. "Attack starts at 1:00PM with the chimes. They have groups behind the castle to attack the rear. Each of the groups out here in the front has a Prince with a wand of fireballs with them. You can respond to me, I'll hear you. The spell will last about ten minutes."

Meanwhile, Lawrence mimics an old man for a while. Every now and then he stops at a shop and tries to see if anyone if following him. Once he is sure, he'll walk normally back to Abby, George, and Ruby.

Both George and Mina receive the message. Mina relays it to Ruby. Ruby manages to spot both them at opposite sides of the main courtyard. She also now sees Callum and Abby walking with a young Arab boy. She says to Mina "What are they planning to do with the fireballs? Any way we can take them out instead? At least some of them?" Mina relays this back.

Abby replies, "I don't know specifically. But they're planning a battle, so they're going to burn the enemy or the Palace. Probably both. I think we need to focus on them and get the wands away from them. I've already determined who some of them are, and I know what the wands look like. I'm just trying to think of some subtle way to take them out. Otherwise I'll just be kicking off the party early."

George replies to Abby's spell. "Then we need to take out the chimes, does anyone know where they are? If they don't ring we can buy some time." After Abby relays George's question to Callum and Henry, Callum replies, "It is in the tower of the Temple of Ra, around three blocks away from here. But sounding the chimes is part of the sacred duties of the Priests of Ra. I doubt that we'd be able to convince them to abandon their responsibilities, nor are we ready to fight a group of innocent priests, some of whom are rather powerful." Abby relays this back to George.

George says, "Get Mina to cast a silence spell on the tower, she can do that remotely and not interfere with the priest's duties, they will ring the bell, it just won't sound. It can buy us at least 5 to 10 minutes". Callum likes the plan, and given that the spell's range for Mina is 560 feet, she would be able to get close enough. She would have to still walk a distance so should leave soon.

Abby says, "I'll make sure the people with me know who the men are with the wands. I hate to take them on one on one, but that may be what we'll have to do. Or at least two of us per and hope we can get to the others in time." "Damn it Abby I am on the ground, get me some faces and I will get those wands." mutters George back through a message spell as he takes in the quickly shifting battle and seeks cover of his own. "I can't get you pictures, but I can describe," Abby said. She then described the two in the groups closest to George, as well as the wands.

George grabs a new turban from a man on the ground and having altered his appearance some, but still disguised as an Egyptian, heads towards the closest of the groups. Ruby says, "Frankly, friends, I'm stumped. It seems there are way too many princes with wands of fireballs for us to take them out, especially since there are groups of people with each one. Now, I happen to know how to use those wands, if we got on hands on a couple of them I could use them to our advantage, but I wouldn't want to burn down this beautiful city. So, I just don't know what to do. And we're running out of time."

As Lawrence walks away from the square, he feels relieved to have gotten away without a scratch. Then he rounds a corner a spots a bunch of men gathered around a member of the nobility. They seem to be waiting for something and are looking at the gate. He thinks to himself, "Well, that can't be good. He looks around for horses he can spook.

George approaches a group that Abby and Callum have not visited yet. It is one of the larger groups, with close to two-dozen men, which makes it easy for George to blend into the group. The leader is a young Egyptian man who has what appears to be one of the aforementioned wands in his belt. He is acting very impatiently. Most of the others in this group are other young Egyptians, most armed with rifles. Two others in the group stick out due to their difference, an older couple who look to be of European or American descent. The man attired in a three-piece beige cotton suit with straw hat. The woman is wearing robes and has a large gold amulet worn around her waist that has symbols of Isis on it. She appears unarmed. He has a Colt Peacemaker sticking out of a suit pocket.

George sidles up to the non-Egyptians trying to overhear any conversation. He notes that they are speaking to each other in German. They are talking about how the Sheik's son is an idiot and how, despite their long friendship with his father, they will not follow the boy into a death trap.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 81, “All hell is about to break loose”, September 11, 1882, 12:50 P.M.*

The past hour has been busy for the party. During that time using a combination of illusionary spells, other magical spells, well-placed rifle shots, some fisticuffs, and just plain dumb luck, they have managed to defeat the High Priest of Horus who had been assisting the revolutionary leader Abdullah and also disbursed the majority of the crowds who had surrounded the royal palace in Cairo. However, the remaining revolutionaries are the most determined.

Approximately 200 revolutionaries remain in clusters along the front courtyard of the palace, in groups ranging in size from 6 to 24. The rebellion’s leader Abdulla el Said is with a powerful Sheik. The Sheik’s six sons each have an identical Wand of Fireballs in their possession. They plan to launch an attack on the Palace at approximately 1PM.

Abigail Marsters, Callum Stuart, young Henry Jones (disguised as an Egyptian boy and with magical sandals on his feet) and Alsoomse (currently polymorphed as a black cat called ‘Indy’) are in the main courtyard watching the groups of revolutionaries. Abigail currently has a communication spell running.

Abby has identified one group of nine men where six have magical auras, mostly on worn jewelry, although two have what appears to be magical ammunition inside their revolvers. Two men in the group have what appear to be magical wands, one hidden inside a robe, the other in a man's hand. That held one is gold (most-likely gold-plated on tungsten) and nine-inches long with an emerald fastened to the wand's end. The entire wand appears magical although the highest concentration is around the gem. The man with the held wand appears to have the most magic in this group.

Abby has identified a second group of twenty-two men but less magic. She only spots three with magical items, one with magical footwear, another one with a ring, and the third with a belted wand identical to that of the man with the first group. That man also has a revolver with magical ammunition. She has also identified a third group with eleven men that is sparse on magic, with the only person with magic being a young man with an identical wand, magical ammunition in a rifle slung over his shoulder, and a magical rope belt. Henry Jones had previously infiltrated this group to gather information.

George Eastman is in the main courtyard as well, having worked his way into a group of twenty-four men while disguised in Egyptian garb. The leader is a young Egyptian man who has what appears to be one of the aforementioned wands in his belt. He is acting very impatiently. Most of the others in this group are other young Egyptians, most armed with rifles. Two others in the group are an older couple speaking in German. The man attired in a three-piece beige cotton suit with straw hat. The woman is wearing robes and has a large gold amulet worn around her waist that has symbols of Isis on it. She appears unarmed. He has a Colt Piecemaker sticking out of a suit pocket.

Ruby West, Willamina Parker and a pair of Egyptian Army soldiers currently assisting them (and disguised as Egyptian civilians) are atop the roof of a four-story building near the palace, where Ruby has her borrowed 1881 Swiss Vetterli sniper rifle trained on those below. The party has discovered that the sounding of Ra’s Chimes from the Temple of Ra, situated three blocks away, will be the revolutionary’s signal to start the attack. George has suggested that Mina go and use Silence spell to stop the chimes from sounding.

Lawrence Cantrell has just returned to the courtyard after earlier escaped unharmed with the Priest’s magical staff. John Wesley Hardin is at the far middle of the front courtyard. Near him and in the closest alleyway are two disguised Egyptian Army soldiers who are holding the party’s eight horses. Lawrence’s horse is currently wearing magical horseshoes that only he knows the command word for.

Two of Callum Stuart’s fellow British spies, an older man with a Bostonian accent named Maurice Beaujoulais and an English Physician and Alchemist named Doctor Henry Jekyll (currently polymorphed as an Egyptian beggar boy) are watching the groups of revolutionaries at the rear entrances of the palace.

Benjamin ‘Fish’ Trout has been following the two British spies referenced above for the past day hours, mistakenly believing them to be some of the French Wizards causing the problems. He had temporarily lost them near the palace an hour ago (when they had met up with Abby and Callum) but then saw these two again. He does not know where another Egyptian boy who had been with this pair has gone off to.

Egyptian Army Lieutenant Colonel Dhahabiya Hassan, commanding a group of at least 3,000 army infantry soldiers (and possibly up to 2,000 cavalry if they have arrived) have cordoned off the city in a radius four-blocks away from the palace in all directions to prevent the disbursed crowds from returning. The will remain where they are unless Lt. Hassan receives further instruction from George Eastman.

Sabah, the Priestess of Bast, remains a quarter-mile away at the Cairo telegraph office where she is guarding the Bast artifacts known as the Vestments of Djeserit Mew-Shir (crown, belt and necklace) that the party had earlier retrieved. The druids Cetan and Meren are with her. Egyptian soldiers are helping to guard the office.

Ruby takes a large breath in. Even though they had been involved now for a couple of days, the real fight was about the start. This was the calm before the storm, so to speak. "Nana, I hate to say this, but I think it's time we split up. You should take George's suggestion and go to the bells and try to silence them. Take the guards with you, at least take one of them, but both if you think both are necessary. I'll stay up here for now but if I am needed I will get down to the fight."

Mina nodded. "My spell will only silence the bells for so long Ruby, only minutes. Eventually the bells will ring. But perhaps minutes is all we need for a miracle to happen and other help to arrive. I will take one guard and leave one with you. Of course I prefer you stay up here and stay safe but I know you won't listen to me if I tell you to do so, so I will only ask that you stay safe." Ruby jumps to her feet and into her grandmother's arms. "You too Nana, stay safe. I somehow feel like I got us all involved in this by getting involved with the Princess but I just felt like I had to... I don't know, but I would not forgive myself if any of my loved one got hurt here today."

"I have confidence in you my dear. You followed your heart and instincts, just as I always have. I could ask nothing less of you." She then kisses Ruby on the forehead and heads off with one of the guards. Once her grandmother was gone Ruby carefully checks out her options - noting the nearby buildings, looking for emergency ways down in case she needs to get off the roof quickly. She notes that the only exit other than the central staircase inside the building where they entered from is a wooden fire escape ladder along one wall that stops a full nine feet before the ground.

She turned to the guard and looks him up and down. "May I ask your name?" He replies, "I am Corporal Hammadi. My primary job responsibility is to keep that weapon and a few other special weapons of the King's in serviceable condition. I trust that it meets with your satisfaction." Ruby takes note of the wooden ladder as she approaches the guard, then extends a hand. "Pleasure to meet you Corporal. Yes, as you can tell, the weapon is working very well, thank you very much. I'm trying to take good care of it. Now, are you able to fight in this battle or are you just a spectator?"

Stalling a bit and looking somewhat embarrassed he says, "Neither. My orders are very specific. I am here to do whatever I need to in order to protect the rifle." "Hrm, well, that's interesting. What's your friend up to then? Since my grandmother doesn't have a rifle, why did he agree to go along with her?" He replies, "The Lieutenant Colonel ordered him to protect you two women. Since you have now split up, and I have to stay with the rifle, he went with her. Besides, being an older and more delicate woman she is in more need of protection."

Ruby narrows her eyes suspiciously at the guard. "At any rate, since I have the gun, it's in YOUR best interest to keep me alive then, isn't it? I suppose now I'll have to keep an eye on you too." He replies, "You are the current keeper of the rifle, I will look after you both. Protecting you is an honor, you are a beautiful and resourceful woman and I would be honored to take you as my second wife."

Ruby laughs a hearty laugh, sending her thick red hair bouncing around her shoulders. "I'll take that as a compliment but believe me, you couldn't handle me as you first and only wife!" Ruby laughs again. "And if my grandmother ever heard you call her delicate that might be the last words you ever spoke!" Ruby gives him a playful slap on the arm, "I like you Corporeal, you have courage." "Thank you Miss," he states. "You're quite welcome," she replies.

Ruby looks back to the groups below and speaks to her friends. "Perhaps you should mosey on over to that smaller group with the lesser magic and try to get that wand away. I know how to use that particular wand and perhaps it would even the field a little bit if we had one too. We could take them on wholesale but it would be better if we had someone who could sneak in and try to nab it when he wasn't looking."

Down in the courtyard, Abby took a deep breath. She knew what needed to be done, but had not a clue how to do it. "Alright, we need to get those wands. But the only ways I can think of are suicidal and would start a battle in earnest. At least a real short battle where the four of us get killed. We can't take them magically, but we need them out of play. I'm not an experienced wizard. Do we know of anyone with the ability to dispel or dampen magic?" Callum says, "Yes, but it would only permanently negate spells, magical items would only cease to work simultaneous to when my spell is cast on that area. So if my timing were perfect I could stop one fireball from being sent, but the wand wielder could then just throw another afterwards."

"No good, but don't forget about that one, it may come in handy later. Do we have any options beside infiltrating the groups and trying to lift those wands? I'm dry other than that. I'm sure Indy can take care of herself, and I don't mind taking a crack at it.” At the suggestion Indy hops down and runs off in the direction of one of the groups that they had not yet approached. Abby continues, “But I doubt it'll be quiet, and it won't go unnoticed. I suppose I could try to charm and distract someone," she laughed. "It has always worked on me," Callum replies.

Abby says, "Alright, all hear this. We're splitting up between the groups and then we're going to try to get those fireball wands. Whether it's an accidental bump, you have light fingers, or you throw a punch. Objectors should do so now, or forever hold their peace. I'm going to try to stumble into one." George replies, "Three steps ahead of you Abby"

Ruby sits nears the edge of the roof so she can look over but not be seen. "I'm usually in on all the action, it's pretty hard for me to sit up here and do all this waiting around. I wish I knew what they all were planning down there. From here it doesn't look like they're doing anything! I could probably sit up here and just start trying to shoot anyone left down there with wands but that seems awful... well, not good, let's put it that way."

Ruby double checks the sniper rifle to make sure it's loaded. She also double checks her own personal weapons, derringer and hidden dagger. It was a habit she picked up from her first love, the one who taught her how to do most of her proper shooting and fighting and, well, a lot of the improper shooting and fighting too. She quickly pulls her mind back from that place and into the present while she sits and waits and tries to think of some clever plan to save the day.

George makes his way through the crowd of Egyptians towards the prince. he sends a message back to Ruby "All hell is about to break loose where I am, do you have a bead on me?" he whispers.

"Alright. Let's go." Abby looked around to see if they were being watched currently. Then she pulled Cal back and planted a kiss on his lips. "Don't get yourself killed." "Wasn't planning on it," he replies. Abby replies, "Cal, you hit that second group, the one with about twenty men there. I'm going to steal Henry if you don't mind. If I can distract that man, I'm hoping he can relieve the man of the wand without him being the wiser. Or maybe he'll suddenly fall down or something. We'll improvise." Cal heads off to the second group on his own.

Watching both George and Callum move out Ruby comments, "I guess we started a little early!" She quickly lays on her belly and trains the gun to the group where George is, ready to get him out of trouble if necessary.

The impatient young Egyptian in charge of the group that George is with says to those in the group "It is nearly time. When you hear the chimes ring out my friend Willheim and I will start with our magic and the rest of you will be able to charge the palace guards without harm. Willheim's wife Gerta will also cast a protection spell onto you." As George gets next to the prince he shouts out as he points to the palace "The king is here!" While all the men turn to look at the palace, George notes that Gerta's gaze stays trained on him.

George grabs at the wand, but not before giving Miss Greta a roguish wink and grin. As George scoops the wand into his hand the older woman screams out in Arabic "Thief! Khalili, a thief!" The boy turns as the others in the group look towards George. The older man in the suit standing beside her begins to draw a revolver from his pocket. "What in HADES is he doing?" Ruby says angrily, shaking her head. "That was just stupid. I can't shoot everyone! Now I'm going to have to wait and hope they don't kill him on sight..."

Abby asks, "Henry, you got any oil, anything slippery on you? I already used my Grease spell. Otherwise I can play clumsy and fall into the man's feet. Hopefully he'll fall over and you could grab the wand in the confusion. If we're lucky he'll just think it's rolled away. You know what, let's just go with that. Here I go, making an ass of myself." As they got close Abby began to run and push through the men. "The King has been seen!" she shouted. As soon as she was close enough, she purposely caught her foot on one of the men’s legs and slammed into the calves of the man with the wand like a ton of bricks.

Ruby draws in a long breath then waits... ready to take a shot at the man with the revolver. "Drop it friend, no one wants a bloodbath today" shouts George in German as he points the wand at the man and Greta. George points the wand at the group as he slowly backs away. The older man continues to draw his gun and points it at George as he shouts in Arabic, "He is bluffing."

As Henry was already with the group before he has no difficulty getting himself into the group. Abby falls over with the man who screams "Ooafish woman! Away with me. Three of the man's companions immediately pull her off of him while Henry moves in and assists the young sheik-to-be to his feet, relieving him of the wand in the process. "Apologies, apologies, Sir," Abby said obsequiously, bowing even as the men dragged her up. She let them toss her out of the group and kept herself crouched over a little, heading toward the group where Cal had gone.

As Abby enters the next group she sees that Callum is having an argument with the group's leader, stating that he is incorrect about the time that the priests of Ra will sound the chime. The leader insists it will be momentarily while Callum states that they have another half-hour until then. Abby notes that there is a lot of waving and gesturing by both, but that Cal is still a good six-feet from the man.

She asks, "Henry, have you ever seen him do something like this before?" Henry says, "He's making himself a distraction for us to move into position. One of us should get behind the leader and the other should distract the others elsewhere." "He must have seen us coming. You go behind, I don't have light fingers."

Abby circled around and came into the group from the opposite site where Cal was. She began to stalk in, letting anger seep into her face. "What in the name of the gods is going on here," she said in Egyptian. "Who is this foreigner? And why haven't the bells chimed yet?" She glared at some of the men on her way through. "Today will be a day of glory! We will take back our country from the despot! We will fight for the glory of Egypt!" Callum screams at her "Can't any of you Egyptians tell time! It's too early!"

As George continues backing up he counters the man by shouting in Arabic "Oh I am not bluffing. Why do you trust these foreigners anyway." George spits. "The French the Germans, the English. Bah. Ra, Osiris and Bast will punish us all for allowing them here. The gods will purge our lands with holy fire for allowing these infidels here. I am an agent here from the great god Bast and I am trying to save you. Save you from the insanity that has infected Khalili an infection given to him by the foreigners."

The German man replies with a smile "You are bluffing because you lack the command word to use that wand. I haven't even told Khalili that incantation yet. Now put it down immediately or I will shoot." George whispers "Ok Ruby, take him down" As he loudly says again in Arabic "I would put down your gun German before the Gods smite you down."

Ruby exclaims, "Damn it! If I shoot this man, the others may pull weapons too! I wish my grandmother was back, she could help!" Ruby pulls out her own weapon and leaves it next to her. Then she prays. "Aphrodite, we're in a real fix here, and as I'm not looking to be fiance-less today, I really could use your help and guidance here. I'm asking really nicely, begging, really. Please help us." "Georgie, get ready to run." And with that, Ruby takes aim at the man pointing the gun at George.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 82, “Hell Breaks Loose”, September 11, 1882, 1:00 P.M.*

For a weapon designed to accurately shoot up to a mile, a shot of little more than 100 yards from a skilled shooter is child's play. The shot is completely on target, striking the man's chest right at the heart. The German collapses to the ground as his wife screams.

The revolver the man was holding also strikes the ground and discharges. It apparently had some sort of magical ammunition inside as the bullet strikes one of the rebels that had been with the group, causing the man to spontaneously combust as he lets out a piercing scream which quickly ends as the body is immediately reduced to a pile of ashes. This draws the attention of everyone in the courtyard.

"IT IS THE VENGEANCE OF RA!" screams George inciting the crowd as he runs away wand stowed away in his robes. "ThankyouAphroditethankyou!" Ruby exclaims all in one breath as she quickly reloads the gun without taking her eyes off the action. "George RUN!!" "This just got serious. It looks like Abby is okay so far, I don't even see Larry, he's just blended in, I hope Nana is okay. Keep calm Ruby, it's going to be fine, we have the gods on our side, now don't we," she smiles, "We just have to after that."

No sooner had Abby stated “We will fight for the glory of Egypt!" when they are interrupted by the sound of gunfire and shouting from the adjacent group followed by a human inferno. Henry uses this distraction to take the wand, but the man must have felt something as he looks down at this belt where the wand had been seconds earlier.

"Too early? Too early to restore the honor of Egypt?" Abby screeched, trying to pull the man's attention back from his belt. "Ra is at his zenith, the height of his power, and he will share that power with us to restore our homeland! He will use the hands of this man," she shouted, placing her hand on the arm of the sheik's son. "Ra blesses us through him!" "Shut up you stupid cow!" the young Egyptian says as he slaps Abby across her face. Callum reacts to this by immediately drawing a concealed gun so quickly that even Hardin would have been impressed had he been watching, and then shoots the man in the face.

A short distance away Khalili draw his gun and begins shooting at George. The first shot misses. Meanwhile, Gerta rushes over to her fallen husband while simultaneously picking up the gun that he had dropped. "Oh no she doesn't, not with that gun!" Ruby takes a shot at the wife, not wanting to take any chances with that crazy magical ammunition. The shot is successful, killing the woman. Ruby then says, "Hey Corporeal, if you want me to stay up here nice and safe with this gun you ought to get over here and start helping me shoot things, now!"

Khalili's second shot at George is better than his first, the bullet hitting him in the leg and causing him to fall onto the ground. He is now 80 feet from the closest members of his group. Kahlili then orders his men "Go get that piece of excrement!" Ruby uses her second shot to shoot at Kahlili. "Bastard! You shot my man!"

Kahlili is moving around as he yells at his men, making himself a less stationary target. Ruby's shot therefore almost misses, just grazing him. Unfortunately one of Kahlili's followers also saw the bullet hit and points up to the roof where Ruby is at. George casts cure light wounds on himself to heal his leg as he stands and keeps running.

"Okay, time to fly. But, not before..." Ruby stays calm and reloads the gun, taking the brief moment to get it right. She stops and roots herself to ground and takes another shot at the Kahlili, hoping not to miss him again. She hits the man in the head and he falls. Several shots are fired up at the building, most striking the wall. Neither Ruby or the guard are hit.

For the briefest of seconds a look of absolute shock passed over Abby's face, not at the slap, but at the swift and cold violence that came from Cal. She pulled herself up deliberately, letting no shame show on her face from the slap. She held herself as if she was the most important prophet ever to walk Egypt. "Those who refuse the blessings of Ra shall suffer." She turned to Cal. "Foreigner, you have been an instrument of the great god today. Come with me." With that she turned and walked out of the crowd as if absolutely certain of her right to do so unmolested.

The men gathered in the group appear to be equally shocked by what has transpired. Abby and Cal are maybe fifteen feet away when one of the followers yells "Hey! He killed Ken-nate!" Another exclaims "Bastard! Let's get him!" "Time to run!" she said low. She turned back to the crowd and majestically raised her hands. The gesture was far more than was necessary, but every bit of theater here could help. At the conclusion of her spell-casting a concealing mist began to rise, and she turned to get out fast.

While the theatrics are impressive, it also makes her a second target as several of the men in that group fire their guns. One gun apparently has magical ammunition inside as the shot misses but causes an explosion in the dirt ahead of them when it strikes the ground.

The mist begins to rise as Abby sees a bullet strike Callum along his right side and his robe then begins to darken where the bullet struck. "Damn Cal, I told you to run," Abby said as she got herself up next to him to help him run. "Any secret healing up your sleeve?" He replies, "Fear not my dear, it is only water, they shot me in the canteen. We'd best hurry though, the next shot could be better for them."

Lawrence hears the gunshots from the courtyard. He mounts his horse and rides out to see if anyone needs rescuing. He quickly sees Abby and Cal dodge and weave until he gets hit. He spurs his horse towards them.

George is still a good 100 yards to cover when he hears a horse rapidly approaching from the side. He looks up to see John Wesley Hardin galloping towards him on the large black percheron stallion. George reaches up and grabs the back of the saddle and hauls himself up onto the back of the horse. "Good timing Hardin." says George as he takes out his gun and tries to clear out some followers "Looked like you needed it," the gunslinger turned lawyer replies.

Ruby sees Hardin rescuing George and Cal and Abby escaping. "I hope they are going to get out okay! Come on, let's get down, we've got a mob after us now too! I know they will be aimless without their leaders so we have an advantage." Ruby pulls up her hood over her red hair, tucking it inside the dark hood. They take the inside stairs and move quickly down, knowing the mob could not have made it to their building that quickly. Ruby stops to look and listen out the door before they go outside.

Ruby opens the door. The mob has not reached this section yet but there does appear to be a lot of commotion back in the courtyard. Ruby says to the soldier, "Come on, let's get back to the telegraph office, that is where we are meeting back up. I have to get back there and make sure George is okay. Stick close to me!" Ruby hangs close to the buildings to be safe and makes her way back to their temporary headquarters.

"Let's head over and gather up Ruby" says George pointing to the building she was on (not knowing that she left on the opposite side) as he picks off another rebel or two. The shots do not deter the men. Hardin quickly gets George over to the nearest cover, a street between two buildings. Glancing back to the courtyard he tells George, "Dismount, I need to go back for Abby and her friend." George deftly hops off and uses the corner of the building for cover as he aims more carefully and starting shooting the lead men.

Cal and Abby both then see Hardin on the large black horse charging in their direction and shooting his revolver at the men who had been firing on the two of them, his targets being their shoulders and gun arms. They then spot Lawrence also galloping towards them from the other side of the courtyard, both riders now 50 to 70 feet away as the wall of mist behind them becomes much thicker.

"Cal, run for Lawrence," she said As he nears Hardin puts his gun back into his belt and then leans over to scoop up Abby, planting her on the saddle behind him. He rides like the wind back towards where he had dropped off George., then took off in the direction of Harden. At least bullets weren't flying toward Lawrence yet. As he nears Hardin puts his gun back into his belt and then leans over to scoop up Abby, planting her on the saddle behind him. He rides like the wind back towards where he had dropped off George. Lawrence reaches down and grabs the younger man's hand. "Get on, Cal." He pulls him onto the horse and spurs them forward. "Hyaa!"

"Thanks for the rescue," Abby said to Hardin. She looked over her shoulder and saw Lawrence pick up Cal. With the fog she could only hope young Mr. Jones had made his way out of the crowd safely. Harden rode over to the alley where their horses were, and Abby jumped onto hers.

Instead of riding right back into the courtyard she went around and came back in a couple alleys down, then made for the telegraph office. Lawrence steers his horse through the bustling streets. Cal groans a bit as they ride. "Take a care, Lawrence. I think I got hurt back there." Lawrence looks over his shoulder. "I had no idea. Let's get you back to the telegraph office quickly, then." The pair makes it back without incident. "Abby should have some bandages."

Everybody now rescued, the party quickly trot and gallop through the streets the short distance back to the telegraph office. Ruby is the first to arrive at the telegraph office. "Where is everybody? I thought for sure Nana would at least be here! I'm going to have to go back out, George is hurt and maybe the others didn't make it out of the square. Are you coming Corporeal? I'm taking this," nods toward the gun, knowing it won't do much good up close. The guard nods reluctantly. "I'm giving them two minutes to get back, then I'll go after them."

Ruby is startled by the sudden arrival at the office of a black cat with one of the Fireball Wands held in her mouth. "What the...???" She leans over with a crooked grin and takes the wand from the cat, squinting her eyes to get a closer look. "What a clever kitty! Do we know each other?" she asks, petting the cat behind the ear. The cat rubs against Ruby's leg. Mina arrives back next.

"You just never know what you're gonna see..." she trails off as her somewhat disheveled grandmother enters the room. "NANA!!" She runs over to her grandmother and hugs her. "I was getting so worried about you!! I thought you should have been back by now and maybe you got into some trouble." Mina replies, "I did have trouble. The silence spell lasted shorter than I expected, as the head Priest was able to quickly dispel it. I had to resort to 'Plan B'."

Ruby continues, “A huge gunfight broke out in the main square. Well, we may have started it, but still, the others are out there! I've been trying to be patient and see if anyone would come back and well, here you are! But George got shot! Didn't look too bad from where I was, and Hardin rode in and scooped him up, which is why I was sure they'd be back... I am so glad you're okay. You ARE okay, right?"

Mina says, "I’m okay, I ripped my clothing in a few places and a few minor bruises, but otherwise fine. Thankfully I had both that Elixir of Arachnid Movement and a Magic Dagger with me. After I saw my spell was canceled I threw a second one, then I climbed up to the tower and cut the chime loose from its moorings. The guards shot at me, so I leaped head first from the tower, using the Arachnid ability to slow my descent near the bottom. It will probably take them a few hours to fix the damage I caused."

"Nana, you are one crazy lady!” Ruby exclaims. Mina smiles and replies, "I guess you come by it naturally then. We're two of a kind." “Thank goodness you are okay - and you had all that stuff with you, what you ended up doing really helped our cause. Without their signal they will have chaos." Ruby laughs, "Do you know what is up with this cat?"

Abby tied the horse up and ran inside. "The others should be here soon," she said when she saw Mina and Ruby inside. "All well here?" George and Lawrence arrive back to the telegraph office just moments behind Abby, Cal and Hardin. Ruby and Mina are already there, with the black cat Indy now rubbing her head against Mina's leg. At that moment George and Lawrence reenter the building. "GEORGE!" Ruby yells, running over to him. "How hurt are you? Where are you shot???" Ruby immediately starts searching him over, looking frantically for the bullet wound.

George smiles weakly at Ruby. "Not too bad my love." says George. "I was shot in the leg here. I cast a spell that stopped the bleeding and the pain. Let me get this bullet out." George pulls out a pocket knife and carefully digs into the wound in the back of his calf. He looses the bullet enough to pull it out with his fingers. He says a little prayer over the wound as it finishes sealing up. George stands up, his knife and fingers bloody. "Thank goodness for magic. I had to do that a few times before I learned magic. It took whiskey and a good bit of leather to bite down on." laughs George.

George says, "Ok, roll call. Where do we stand? I was able to garner a wand in exchange for the hole in my leg, anyone else?" Callum holds out a pair of wands and says, "These are the two that young Henry Jones was able to get. He gave these to me before I sent him off with a message to my two other colleagues about what had transpired." Abby says, "He made it out safely then. Good. I was worried."

"Great, now the German man whom Ruby shot mentioned that there was an activation word for this wand" says George producing his. "I think we may be able to assume the others do as well, perhaps we can get them to work. more importantly it shows that another foreign power is in play here adding weapons to the fire." Callum says, "But probably not the German Government, they are devoted followers of the Norse pantheon and shun the use of magic even more than the British and Americans. It does however make Abdullah out to be a hypocrite, given his anti-foreigner message to the masses."

George says, "Yes, but how do we then use that as leverage? The princes are already on board since they were receiving the wands. How do we reveal that hypocrisy to the masses to undercut his support?" Callum says, "Hmmm, that's a difficult one. Normally I would say to use the German himself to illustrate that point, but that might be rather difficult to do now, under the circumstances."

Ruby states, "Well, I wasn't about to let him kill my Georgie, that's for sure! Does anyone here speak German?" Ruby gives the wand in her hand a good looking over, looking for a secret, magically written word of any sort. Mina examines a wand and comments "No inscriptions or Norse runes, but if it was created by a German wizard the command word is probably in that language." Callum interjects, "Not necessarily, it they were made specifically for this Sheik, then they may have used a word in the local language instead. At any rate, it would probably take a much more powerful wizard than us to determine it."

Abby asks, "Are we planning on fighting in this battle then? I can't think of any other reason to try to get the activation words just now. We may be at that point though. Does anyone have an idea of any other steps we can take?" Lawrence produces the priest's staff from behind his back. "Oh, what do we do about this? Funny thing. This priest sort of gave it to me as a gift."

"Why Lawrence you sneaky little boy!" Ruby laughs, "Great job! I guess we won't know what this does either but at least it's out of their hands and they can't use it against us." Lawrence sketches a bow. "My pleasure, Ruby. I saw the opportunity and took it. This should throw a wrench into their plans."

Sahab, the Priestess of Bast, volunteers "I could probably figure out the staff as it was made for a priest in my pantheon." Ruby says, "I agree, Sahab, you check out that staff." Lawrence, presents the staff to the priestess. "Here you are, priestess. I hope you can figure out its secrets."

"Huh, I wonder where that priest picked it up from. In any case we have a nice collection of weapons safely out of the hands of the mob. But there are still quiet a few out there. Have we gotten any more telegraphs on where the army should arrive?" asks George. Meren says, "They're all here, they've surrounded this whole area, blocking off a four-block radius of the palace. The Lieutenant Colonel is just waiting for further direction from you to move in."

"All right, well seeing as we have all been seen I don't know if we can do much more without provoking an immediate retaliation from the leaders. We have done what we can to forestall the assault and save the lives of the rabble roped into this. I think it is time we lead the army in the scatter the remainder. I suggest we act as auxiliaries to capture as many leaders and neutralize their magic as we can." suggests George. Ruby shrugs. "Then I guess we let the army in. I don't know what else we can do. George is right, we scattered as many innocent as we could. Bring in the army!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 83, “Have Fun Storming the Castle”, September 11, 1882, 1:30 P.M.*

George speculates dividing the Egyptian force into three parts, with 20% on the far right side of the square, in firing positions with the front rows kneeling. The officer in charge will blow his trumpet and call out for the surrender of the rebels. Simultaneous to that 40% of the forces will move in on the left, and the remaining 40% across the plaza. George says he expects the rebels to either scatter or charge the troops. The Egyptian troops will be in a position to flank the rebels at any case, cutting off a rebel retreat. Calllum reminds George of the rebels near the two rear palace entrances as well, which include some of the Sheik’s sons. George asks about the number of forces and Callum replies that each of these two groups by the rear entrances number 15 to 20.

Lieutenant Colonel Hassan informs George that most of the cavalry has now arrived, but that one cavalry battalion is not yet to Cairo. He therefore has at the immediate disposal approximately 3,000 infantry, 900 horse cavalry and 600 camel cavalry. Things move quickly for the next half-hour. Upon hearing George's suggestions for troop deployment the Lieutenant Colonel put them into action. The troops move in from all directions, with the mounted cavalry taking the center of the courtyard. A call for surrender of the 150-or-so rebels in the courtyards results in around one-third giving up. Once they are cleared a cavalry charge follows.

There is something very impressive about hundreds of horses moving from a walk, to a trot, to a canter with weapons extended. To the recipients, it is sheer terror, especially when there is nowhere to run. As thousands of pounds of equine barreled towards them a variety of emotions and reactions followed from the remaining hundred or so rebels. Many fired their weapons, but few hit, as fear prevented accurate aim. Others fell to the ground a prayed to their gods. Still others turned and fled behind them, a fatal mistake as that was the direction of the palace, where the guards who the rebels had been shooting at for the previous four hours were in position and now opened fire.

Abdullah and a dozen of his strongest followers stood their ground, managing to find enough cover to survive the cavalry change, but were hopelessly outnumbered as hundreds of infantry troops moved in from both flanks. As they fired into the approaching wall of soldiers the trumpets sounded double-time, and the swarm of soldiers soon overcame the remaining renegades.

The party had followed behind on their mounts, watching this transpire in the courtyard. Just when the last guns in the courtyard fell silent the unmistakable sound of fireballs exploding resound from the rear of the massive stone building. Galloping around the palace, they see that another last stand had occurred there, but with very different results.

The Lieutenant Colonel had been warned by the party of the remaining fireball wands, but discounted the threat, expecting to lose some troops to the magic while still overwhelming the small number of rebels by the superior force. Instead, the rebels turned their magic on the rear palace guards, blasting their way into the building. As the party looks on they see rear windows inside the massive stone structure explode outward in fire from both the first and second floors of the building. George swears in five languages.

Raising his gun above his head George rallies the party and Egyptian soldiers nearby with an Inspire Courage spell and orders them to follow and he charges on horseback into the Royal Palace after the rebels. Lawrence draws his revolver and tightens his grip on the reins of his horse with his other hand. Spurring his horse into action, he lets out a war whoop. "Let's go get 'em!"

Trotting under the doorway and into the wide rear hallway, they see several charred bodies of fireballed Egyptian guards. It is obvious which way the rebels went based upon the damage and distant explosions. Continuing down the hallway they reach a marble staircase up, with fireball sounds coming from above. There appears to still be rebels on this level as well due to gunshots from further down the hallway.

Lawrence dismounts and holds his index finger to his mouth. The rogue tries to sneak up the stairway, placing each foot carefully. Holding her rifle high Ruby yells, "Lawrence my love, this is not the time for sneaking! This is the time for riding up to our enemies and blasting them in the face! Come!"

Then, in a move that can only be considered pure Ruby, she begins singing. To her friends and allies her pure voice drowns out the sounds of the surrounding battle. "Come my friends and make history with me. Today we shall be heroes and set this city free!" Ruby spurs her horse up the stairs towards the rebels. Lawrence barks, "Tarnation, woman! You'll be the death of me yet." Shaking his head, he races back to his horse and follows her up the stairs. Abby raised one eyebrow and looked to Cal. "A little grandiose, but she's got the right idea." Her blade sang as she pulled it from its sheath and she urged her horse forward.

Ruby's horse reaches the top of the marble stairs first. The sound of fireballs exploding is coming from her left at the end of the long corridor. There are three windows on the south side of the corridor and pairs of wide double doors along the north end of the corridor at fifty-foot intervals. The middle pair, around 110 feet away, appear to currently be open.

Callum and Abigail reach the top of the staircase behind Ruby, who is already heading in the direction of the open doors. The trio soon reach the room. Ruby recognizes the room inside the doors as the large throne room of the King where she originally arrived at the Palace, although she had exited from doors on the opposite side. A major battle is taking place inside the room. At the far corner are dozens of servants and advisors to the King, cowering tightly together. A half-sphere shaped barrier surrounds them, apparently invisible but enough dust and debris has now settled upon it to show the outline.

A man and a young boy are near them, using the gold throne as partial cover. The man is throwing Magic Missile spells at his attackers. Ruby recognizes the boy as the one who had approached Abby and Callum back in the courtyard. Callum and Abby recognize them both as Callum’s allies Henry Jones and Maurice Beaujoulais.

The attackers are from the opposite side of the room and are led by the Sheik who had been supporting Abdullah. He has eight armed men with him, one of whom has a fireball wand in his hand. The other six men are firing the rifles at their opponents behind the throne and have not yet noticed the horses in the doorway. Also in the room is a dead or unconscious rhinoceros, that is on its side near a pile of six rebels, some of which are clearly dead others possibly unconscious.

In a sing song voice Ruby says to her friends, "Stay back but be ready, it our time to prove ourselves to the King!" She spurs her horse forward slightly into the room while simultaneously bring up the sniper rifle to her shoulder. "Traitors! You would kill your own king? Well guess what? Your French allies aren't the only ones to carry powerful weapons!" With that Ruby fires an unerring shot towards the head of the man with the fireball wand. George reigns up his horse as Ruby pulls out the magic boom-boom stick. From outside the doorway he aims his gun at the lead rifleman and fires off a shot of his own.

Ruby's bullet creates a third eye between the other two and he collapses to the floor. A the sight of yet another son dying before him the Sheik screams out in anguish, then throws his hands in Ruby's direction. A magical lightening bolt shoots forth, killing her mount Golden Eagle and inflicting moderate damage to Ruby as well. Despite the pain she manages to leap from the dying animal and lands on her feet, rifle still in hand. George's next shot misses as three of the men near the Sheik turn their guns in George's direction outside of the doorway.

Abby turned her horse to circle around the group of men and get some room. Once she has moved a bit to the side, she urged the horse forward, ready to slice into the first man she reaches. She takes care to stay to the side in order to stay out of the line of fire for the others.

Ruby lets out a scream of pain and falls behind the horse. Though she is hurt the adrenaline is coursing through her masking the majority of it. She puts her acting skills to use however and greatly exaggerates her injuries as she falls. She falls so that her position is such that the horse is blocking her mostly from her enemies but the barrel of the gun is still pointed directly at them. One peek over the horse, one calming breath just as Jake taught her and she aims for the Sheik who just blasted her and shoots the rifle.

Much to Ruby's surprise, her shot hits but then deflects off of his robes. The richochet does manage to strike one of his followers in the leg, causing the man to fall as he screams up in pain. The remaining men near the sheik now all turn their rifles and attention in the direction of Ruby and the fallen horse.

Mina, having just gotten to the doorway to see the Sheik hurt Ruby then see her granddaughter fall, immediately throws magical bolts from her fingertips at the Sheik that fly towards him at the same time Ruby's gunfire does. The missiles strike, as he turns his attention in Mina's direction. With his back now turned away from the throne, Maurice Beaujoulais quickly but quietly moves across the room towards his opponents (as his only remaining offensive spell requires touch).

George whirls his horse towards the soldiers who were following him on foot and have now reached the top of the stairs. He shouts in Arabic and calls out "For the King!" Holding his gun forward he leads the cavalry in a true dragoon charge, guns and swords slashing as the group charges through the doorway and down onto the riflemen. Once inside the room he see Ruby's horse lying dead on the floor, with her behind it. Abby, Callum and Mina are also in the room on horseback. The infantry men are hurrying down the hallway, still around 30 feet back. Lawrence rides down the past the infantry soldiers following George.

Abby rides forward and slices the shoulder of one of the men shooting at Ruby. His companion beside him drops his rifle and draws a scimitar to attack her. For the moment Abby stayed on the horse, leaning down to strike at the man's sword arm. Her eye is on the rifle, debating whether to slide down and grab it. Abby and the rebel exchange blows, their weapons striking together.

Ruby stays low and still, hidden behind the dead horse. With a quick look down to see that Ruby is Ok, George leads the soldiers straight into the mass of rebels, guns blazing, swords cutting and horses trampling. George covers half the distance to the men before his horse takes a bullet. It does not appear to be a mortal wound but the animal does scream out in pain and slows its trot to a walk.

Abby moves her sword in quick strikes meant to distract, then kicked the rebel in the back of the knee, hoping to send him to the floor and follow it up with a sword thrust. The kick is successful, knocking him back and into one of his companions. The companion charges forward and becomes the recipient of Abby's sword.

George urges the men onward as he takes a shot at the Sheik. From her hiding spot Ruby casts sleep at the group of men hoping to at least take a couple down for a few seconds. Ruby prepares to cast the spell just as she sees the man who had been back at the throne has successfully approached the sheik from behind. She realizes that making any of the men collapse right this second might cause the sheik to turn his head in that direction and possibly spot the man.

She holds off casting the spell, assuming the man (who only Callum and Abby have met thus far) is on their side having seen him sneak over from the opposite side of the room. She watches and waits instead not wanting to draw too much more attention to herself in her injured state. George's shot, like Ruby's deflects off of the robe. However, it has managed to hold the Sheik's full attention as the other man moves in behind him.

This man now simultaneously places his hands on the Sheik's neck as he casts a spell. Flames shoot forth from his fingertips onto the neck, with the palms then raised sending the flames upward and covering the man's head with fire and igniting his hair. The man screams and pulls up his robe in an attempt to cover his head and extinguish the flames. The man with the flaming hands points them down and then tries to ignite the man's feet and shoes. The sheik's screams momentarily distract the men with the rifles.

Seeing her opportunity, Ruby begins shooting at the men with the rifles, being careful to stay away from the Sheik or the party’s new unknown ally. Abby ripped her sword back out of the man, then kicked the man she tripped in the temple, hoping to keep him down. The man falls. Simultaneous to this, Ruby shoots another rifleman down. Maurice's spell ends just as Callum charges forward and scoops up his friend and ally.

Abby next attempted to take advantage of the spell being used by Maurice to skewer one of the riflemen. She hits the man, but only wounds him. However, she is now so close to him that he is unable to use his rifle to shoot her. Instead of using the blade again, Abby reached forward with her free hand and grabbed the rifle. She then pushed the rifle back, shoving the butt of the rifle into the man's should and then tried to twist it out of his hands. He releases the rifle, and grabbing onto her saddle, attempts to jump up onto the horse behind her.

Abby swung the rifle at the man like a baseball bat, hoping to send him back down to the floor. The man appears to have exceptional strength, as he manages to pull himself up onto the back of the saddle with one hand while holding up his and grabbing the rifle with the other, bringing it to a complete stop. He smiles and says to her in Arabic "Say please, and I might let you live."

While he is focused on Abby, Lawrence rides up a short distance behind the mounted man and fires his revolver at the rebel’s head. With excellent timing and even better aim, Lawrence dispatches the man. Lawrence looks down at the fallen man. "I don't know what you just said there. But a word of advice. Don't gloat until the deed is done."

Abby pulled in a deep breath and assisted her assailant with his fall to the floor. For the first time since they'd gotten to Egypt her voice rang with a full southern drawl as she said, "Why thank you Lawrence! I do believe that gentleman had less than honorable intentions." Before she even finished speaking she had shoved the rifle behind a saddlebag and was bringing the sword to bear on another foe. Lawrence waves his hand in a courtly gesture. "I do believe you are correct, my dear Abby. I would say he's learned his lesson."

Ruby waits patiently to have a safe shot then takes it, trying to shoot another rifleman. The remaining riflemen make what appears to be a fighting retreat towards the western end of the room, picking up the wounded Sheik in the process. Ruby takes a shot, but misses. Ruby notes that the western wall is the only one without exit doors, as the entire length of the room had been floor to ceiling windows, the room's primary source of natural light as well as affording an excellent view of the Great Pyramids at Gazah, eight miles to the west. Due to the battle and fireball debris, most of the windows are now broken and cracked, several missing entire sheets of glass.

"We can't let them get out the windows!" Ruby calls out to her friends. She takes a shot at the now injured Sheik hoping his enchantments have been broken. The shot also deflects off of his robe. Mina runs through the fray and throws herself to the floor, also using the horse as cover. "Ruby, Ruby are you alright? You're hurt!" Her grandmother begins looking her over for injuries.

Ruby says, "I've been better but I don't want to stop to think about it now Nana. Let's get these guys and we'll deal with it later." Mina answers, "Constance Grace, I am not putting your life in any more risk, if you can't go on you can't go on." Ruby raised an eyebrow at her grandmother.

Mina says, "Alright, you seem well enough for this moment. But I will absolutely put my foot down granddaughter. I am not going to lose you again." Ruby nods and gets her head back into the fight. She calls out, "I believe he's got a magical robe! Aim for his head." She uses the horse to steady her arm, aims very carefully for the Sheik's head and shoots.

She finds that she does not have a shot, as he is still using the robe to cover over his head burns. The only part of his body not covered by the robe are his feet and bottom of his legs, as the robe is hiked up higher-than-usual to cover the head. George leaps onto a passing soldier's horse behind the lead soldier as he and the group of soldiers charge forward and crash into the rebels, cutting and shooting the remaining riflemen.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 84, “Dragon Lady”, September 11, 1882, 2:00 P.M.*

At this point only four enemies remain alive and moving, three of whom are wounded. They are the Sheik, the first man who Abby had knocked down who has regained consciousness and is assisting the man with the leg wound from the richocheted bullet, and lastly an armed rebel beside the sheik. That rebel's cloak hood has fallen down to reveal a female identity beneath the bulky robes. She is the only one actively firing at the party, killing the soldier seated on the same horse as George. The quartet is now within fifteen feet of the broken windows.

George signals and sends a half dozen of the soldiers along with himself galloping faster along a more oblique angle and ride between the rebel's and the windows. Meanwhile the main body of soldiers continues to rush into combat firing their guns at the rebels even as their horses slam their bodies into them. The horses are successful in closing the gap, cutting the quartet off from the windows. The woman orders the two wounded men, speaking in Arabic but clearly with a German accent, to get in front of the Sheik and fire their guns at the animals. The men begin to move and raise their weapons, the man with the leg wound kneeling.

The Shiek pulls out another of the Fireball Wands and tosses a fireball into the squadron of soldiers moving closest to the quartet. It manages to kill or wound over a dozen, causing the other soldiers to slow.

As George's mount cuts off the retreat, the added reach of being mounted allows him to stab his sabre right at the Sheik's face. With blinding speed, considerably faster than a person should be able to, the woman beside the Sheik draws and swings a glowing longsword that had been sheathed inside her robes. The arc of this swing has it striking the George's sabre, shattering his weapon where it strikes.

"Doesn't the King have any personal guards? Where's the King's personal army when you need them??" Ruby calls out. "Nana, blast her!" Mina sticks her head up from behind the horse and shoots off another round of magic missiles, this time at the girl. Abby circled her horse to get clear on the man who'd just fallen off and give herself more room for a run up. Then, planning on using the horse for her weapon, she headed full-tilt for the woman George was engaged with, planning to flat-out run her down.

George reels his horse up to strike the woman with it's hooves. The hooves from George's horse strike the woman, but she amazingly manages to keep on her feet. She then gets hit by Mina's Magic Missiles. The woman remains standing, and now sheds her hooded robe. She is attired from head-to-toe in a glossy-black scale mail suit of armor, with a coif covering her neck and head, her only exposed areas being her hands and face. Ornate Norse runes show on the arms and chest of the armor.

The woman turns as Abby's horse charges at her, whipping her blade up at a frenzied pace and cleanly decapitating the animal. Abby threw herself from the dying horse to keep herself from being trapped beneath it. She let her sword go, instead keeping a grip on the rifle she'd taken from her last opponent. She does not land cleanly, falling in the process and using the rifle to help break her fall.

As he sees the woman take down Abby's horse George leaps without hesitation at the woman grasping at her sword to wrench it from her hands, or at the least challenge her for control of the sword so that she cannot wield it against the now downed Abby. George concludes that the woman has some sort of magic that speeds up her movement, as she sidesteps his leap, keeping the sword from his grasp.

"This just got out of control," Ruby exclaims and shakes her head as she reaches up underneath her skirts. "Nana, stick with me and keep an eye on that... lady." She hands her grandmother the Swiss rifle while her other hand, once clear of the skirt, reveals a tiny derringer. Ruby actually gave a quick chuckle at the thought of going from the very large rifle to the teeny tiny derringer.

While the party are all centered on the woman the Sheik and his two wounded comrades begin to move away, not towards the western wall but to the closest doors along the north wall, still some twenty-feet away from them. Ruby speedily dodges though the battle to follow the Sheik with her grandmother on her heels. It doesn't take long to get close enough to be within range, where Ruby sends a tiny magical bullet speeding towards the Sheik.

Unlike the prior bullets, this one does not deflect off his robe but penetrates, however one problem with a derringer is that the small weapons are notoriously inaccurate at any distance other than point blank, the bullet hitting his shoulder rather than the intended heart that she was aiming for. He lets out a call of pain, which then catches the attention of the armored woman with the sword.

When the armored woman was distracted, the fallen Abby stands, lifts her rifle and swings it at the armored woman's head. The rifle misses, going through empty air, as the woman has already begun to swiftly move in the direction of the sheik. Abby snapped the rifle up, and after making sure that George is not in the line of fire, turns it to fire at the woman's head. The bullet deflects off of the armored coif on the woman's head. Once she has physically placed herself between the Sheik and the party the woman turns and yells out a word in a language that none present know. Mina sends another magic missile blazing towards the woman. The woman is hit by the missiles and a bright flash then follows from the woman.

George casts Light directly on the woman's nose even as he charges forward to try to grab the sword away from her again. Praying to Bast and anyone else who would listen, Abby hoped there was another round in the rifle and that at least this woman's face was vulnerable and took another shot. Abby’s shot strikes were the face had been a moment before, but the woman has now started to grow, so the bullet deflects off of the armored neck. She continues to grow as her face protrudes out and into a reptilian form as she falls forward, her hands now before her on the floor. A dark tail beings to grow from behind her and a pair of wings emerge out from her back. She continues to get larger.

George’s spell works but has no detrimental effect on her, as the woman continues to transform into a black dragon, the scales identical to that of the suit of armor she had worn in human form. The Norse runes remain where they had been. The woman's sword and belt meld into the dragon's body.

Abby's eyes went wide and she fought the urge to step back. Instead her eyes sought out Cal, then Mina, then the others, looking to see where they were and what their options might be. Magically she was close to spent and she had no more ammunition for the rifle. The real question was what in seven hells was this thing doing here? "Oh holy Hades," Ruby exclaims. "Either we run or I blast this thing. Any preference?"

The transformation ends, the head a good fifteen feet above the floor in the high-ceiling room. From head to the end of the tail the creature has to be a total of sixty-feet in length. Most of the remaining horses in the room panic and run in the opposite direction. The creature's head turns towards the party as it opens its mouth.

Without hesitation Abby ran in the opposite direction from the direction that the creature has turned its head. Whatever was going to happen there wasn't something she wanted to be there for. Vaguely, she hopes for one more shot in this rifle and to be able to get a shot off at the creatures eye.

Ruby says, "Okay, run." Ruby grabs her grandmothers hand and they begin running to the cover of the hallway. "GEORGE, ABBY, GET OUT!!!!!" George's run at the woman take a quick oblique angle as he changes direction, instead now running straight at Ruby, grabbing his finace and hustling her out of danger. Abby spots Maurice some thirty feet away, casting a spell.

Before they can get very far a strong flow of liquid emits from the dragon's mouth, not unlike water from a fire hose, but of a thick greenish texture. Rather than hitting the party, it strikes a solid but invisible wall that has now been erected between them and the creature, the liquid splashing back and down. When it hits the floor and furnishings they begin to smoke and burn, the liquid apparently being acidic in nature.

"What the heck?? Nana, did you cast that?" Ruby asks while pulling out a long metal rod from her bag. "If that wall comes down, I don't care if I have to blow up this whole building if that thing comes after us!!! What is going on here?? Where is the King anyway?? Arrgghh!!!!!!" Mina takes a good look over at the two-dozen or so people cowering beneath the other barrier. She says, "None of the Royal family are present, those are all the King's retainers and advisors."

"Fighting retreat Constance" says George over his shoulder. George is now standing in front of Ruby, shielding her with his body. He is slowly backing up as Ruby points the rod past him. "Keep that thing pointed at the dragon as we back it up." advises George.

Abby switched to French and shouted to Maurice, "Go, go, get out of here!" She began to follow her own advice, and didn't stop moving, but still looked to see if the trapped servants were able to get out of the room. "No, I think I can fix this," Maurice replies in French. He changes forward towards the Dragon, while remaining on this side of the barrier.

Maurice says in German "Astrid, stop, we mean you no harm. These people are not a threat to you and your Asgardians." The dragon replies in German, speaking loudly in a feminine voice, "Astrid was killed two years ago by your King and Ace of Spades, you French bastard! I am Freya! And while I remain here your group will not rule over this innocent nation."

George calls back in German. "Greetings Vanir. Hail to Freya Njordsdottir. I fear you have been deceived goddess. No Frenchmen are we here. We have come to prevent the faction of French who wish to subvert the rule of this innocent nation. It is indeed the faction of French wizards headed by the Ace of Spades who has fomented this ill-fated rebellion. We are here not on behalf of any government, nor are we French, with the possible exception of the gentleman there" says George inclining his head towards Maurice. Maurice interjects in an American accent, "Not me, my parents were from France but I'm from Boston."

George continues, "Do not cast blame so widely. I would not judge all Asgardians by the actions of Loki, neither should you judge all French by the actions of a few extremists. But the fact remains we are working against the machinations of the French Wizards. We are trying to preserve the independence of the Egyptian people. Come let us have a dialogue, calmly and openly, peacefully. You will see that I speak the truth and our goals are just." He calmly and open-handedly walks back towards the dragon.

Abby kept running, put pulled out and drank some more of Alsoomse's language potion as she did. "Maurice, what is going on?" she yelled. Callum exclaims, "The Asgardians? Abby, she's a member of a team of German and Scandinavian heroes. They are the mortal enemies of the French Weekly Wizards group."

Ruby knew some French, what her friend Katherine had time to teach her back in Promise City. What she was hearing however was really confusing her. "WHAT is going on?" Seeing her fiancé moving in the opposite direction, back towards the dragon, Ruby cries out. "GEORGE! What are you doing?!?!?"

The black dragon looks confused, then glances from side to side and states, "You French are such skilled liars, why should I believe anything you say? You just want me to relax my guard, you'll then outnumber and kill me." Ruby yells out, "I don't understand. How are we to believe YOU? You were here with one of the Sheiks with the boys with the fireball wands who our information has led us to believe were breaking into to castle to kill the King! What were you doing here then??"

She replies, "The King is but a puppet of your French masters! He is no longer fit to rule. General Orabi's rebellion will bring a true Egyptian to the throne, one who will rule Egypt for the Egyptians, not for you wealthy Europeans that feel the whole world is yours to manipulate. I will not let you do to Egypt what you did to the German lands."

George swears in several languages. "By Hel's frozen teats woman. I. AM. NOT. FRENCH. Nor I am I European. I am George Eastman of New York of the United States of America. We did not despoil your lands, nor have we sought dominions in Europe. And upon whose information do you judge the King? Upon what standards have you weighed the motives and trustworthiness of Orabi?

The princess is about the only person upon whom I can count on around here. If you want a TRUE Egyptian to rule Egypt, set her upon the throne. Orabi AND the King can rot. Orabi is supported by the French, of that we know, and have evidence of. So dear Freya you have been deceived as much as Hildesvini deceives those around him upon your behalf. What offer of truce would you have of us? We have the same goals, the same enemies, which if you would but allow us to show you will damn those who have sought to use you to actually aid the French wizards. And such a heinous act against you cannot be allowed to stand."

Abby interjects, "We are mostly Americans. My father was English, I am from the city of New Orleans. We came here out of concern for the historical sites here but soon discovered the plot of the French wizards. Ruby has made a friend of the Princess and General Orabi. We are here to protect the Royal Family. Some of us were even jailed because of the lies of the French Wizards here. Lady, we seek only to preserve an independent Egypt."

The dragon replies, "More French lies! New Orleans, a French city is it not?" Callum moves forward and says in his Scottish accent (and intentionally emphasizing it even more than when he regularly speaks) "Miss Freya, I am Callum Stuart, of the House of Stuart. We despise the French as much as you do, I would not be working with them. I am affiliated with her Majesty's 'League of Extraordinary Gentlemen', and I have personally worked before with your teammates Thorvald and Svein."

She stares intently at him and says, "More lies, you French are skilled with impersonations." Gesturing towards the sheik she says, "Ali stated that your Ace of Clubs was busy making powerful potions of polymorph. You may indeed have taken the identity of Mr. Stuart, but I sincerely doubt that you are him." The sheik turns and says "Freya, the newspaper had photographs of and by the American photographer Eastman in the newspaper. He was at the wedding of the Princess to the General."

She replies to the Sheik "Yes Ali, as were the French. And they were married in the exact same place as where the Ace of Clubs was making those potions! No doubt they have assumed Eastman's identity as well. As a weak businessman he would have been powerless against their use of real magic." George shakes his head ruefully and says, "You are the one who is weak Freya for you do not recognize true strength, nor can you recognize friend from foe. Especially not as a viper feeds poison into your ear. I shall not waste my breath on you if you are not willing to listen to the truth." George turns and walks back to Ruby.

Ruby says, "And we have no reason to believe you either. You could very well stand here and kill some of us but you'd better well believe none of us would just stand here and let you do it without a fight. I am from the West, of the United States and I am a friend of the princess, I was at her wedding only two days ago. I only seek to help make sure magics here stay free along with the innocent people who live here. We've had proof of French trying to influence many people here and doing very bad things along with that and we aim to stop that. That doesn't mean all French people are jerks, just that some of them are. I've never heard of Ass-guards or whatever you are but either you chose to believe us or not."

Loud voices bellow from outside the palace, clearly magically enhanced to increase the volume. The words are in Arabic and easily heard through the broken windows, although the volume is such that they would probably be heard even through solid wall. "Attention Rebels. We have the Castle surrounded by soldiers, there is no escape. Our allies now circle the air above the building and have many guns pointed downward at you. We know that the Royal Family is no longer inside, they are not your prisoners or hostages. You have ten minutes to exit the building and surrender or face destruction."

The Dragon turns back and says, "Ah, you were just trying to delay me until your French friends arrived in their flying warship!" Ruby exclaims, "Those are our friends, yes, and they are trying to end this war! George adds, "No, only a coward would confuse an earnest attempt at diplomacy for a ruse. Fly away with the Sheik Freya. Fly away into your deception. I only hope you learn the truth before it consumes you" calls George over his shoulder as he continues to walk away.

Abby interjects, "No, Lady. They will try to kill us as surely as they may try to kill you. Together may be the only way we can survive this. But if I am to die, I will do it with a prayer to Bast on my lips and fighting for Egypt to remain free of the French and the British. To an American, the fight for freedom is the most important. No one should rule without consent or from the shadows. My life is well given if it helps keep a threatened people free."

Ruby turns and asks Maurice, “What do you think of this Sheik and this Freya? Are they friends or foes?" Maurice replies, "This Freya is clearly of the Asgardians. The French could not have been able to duplicate her magical transformational armor, nor would they be able to use it if they had stolen it. It is made from the body of an Earth Spirit who watched over Europe and befriended the Vikings many centuries ago. It is only usable by those of Viking descent. We know that Abdullah was being manipulated by the French, but did even Abdullah know of this? How would those who supported him, including Sheik Ali? Are they friends or foes? I would say neither, but we all have a common enemy and a common goal, whether they realize it or not."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 85, “A Negotiated Truce”, September 11, 1882, 2:30 P.M.*

Looking back and forth between Abby and George the Dragon states, "Something about your words....sounds too genuine to be a lie. But if you are speaking the truth, and are indeed working against the French, then why were you fighting for the King and his French allies against the rebellion?"

Abby says, "We are only mortal, Lady Freya. We have seen the French with fingers in all sides of this conflict. The rebels outside are under the influence of Abdullah. We witnessed a French wizard at his side, so we know for certain the wizards are influencing this rebellion. We therefore felt this attack on the palace should be stopped. I hope that we have not erred. Abdullah attempted to poison a Palace feast as well, and I could not condone mass murder, no matter the cause. Lady, if you have information we do not, then we can help each other. But I fear no matter who wins this battle, the French will still have active plots."

Ruby states, "What my friend says is true. There has been too many bad things we've found out over the past days for us to ignore what is going on here. The Princess is my friend and while she does not agree with her father she certainly does not want him dead."

The Sheik angrily exclaims "I will not work with these people. They murdered my sons." Freya turns to him and says, "Then go, these people will not harm you now, Eastman has given you leave to depart. The King will soon move against your family, you must flee from Egypt. Return to your home and make haste of it. Travel to my homeland, the Asgardians will give you sanctuary."

The Sheik nods agreement. He then walks towards the window and states a command word. His cloak grows and billows outward to the sides. He then leaps from the window as the cloak fans out into a diamond shape, not unlike the appearance of a devil ray fish. He then glides away through the air, much as a ray would swim through water. There are many rifle shots fired up at him from soldiers on the ground but none appear to penetrate the magical cloak.

The shadow of the massive Dreadnaught dirigible passes by outside as they speak. They then hear an amplified voice yell out from the rooftop above in Arabic "We followers of Adbullah will never surrender. Death to the King! And death to you vile Frenchmen." Abigail immediately recognizes the voice as that belonging to Rene Bellocq. Abby exclaims, "Bellocq, that son of a..., how many sides is he playing?" Abby reached for Cal's hand, confused and sick at heart. She knew they had done the best they could with what they knew, but the fact that they had killed men who might have been their allies left her fighting a terrible sense of guilt.

Abby soundly states, "Lady Freya, how do we move on from here? Would you have replaced the King with the man who fought by your side? Our aim here was to save as many lives as possible, block the French plans, and then work with the King, General Orabi, and the Princess to make sure Egypt still belonged to the Egyptians. Now I don't know who is on what side anymore, only that we are likely the last people remaining in this Palace that Abdullah's rebels will want to kill."

The Dragon says, "The King is working with the French Wizards. Abdullah and Sheik Ali were those who I have sworn my support of, in support of General Orabi's revolution." Callum moves forward beside Abby and says "We know for a fact that the King was also being duped by the French. They actually want him and his sons dead. My friend Abigail heard that directly from the lips of one of the French wizard leaders."

The barrier between the dragon and party remains but Maurice dispels the invisible barrier that is over the servants and advisors to the King, freeing them. The person in charge of this group appears to be an Arabian wizard familiar to Ruby, George and Mina, namely the scimitar wielding attorney that had been part of the Grand Vizier's group that teleported them to Cairo.

George says, "The French Wizards have played a very good game then. They have played both sides against each other, supporting and opposing both sides so that no matter the outcome they will be the power behind the throne." George smiles as he turns to Ruby saying a prayer to Athena and healing her of some of the damage the lighting caused. As the blackened skin heals and new epithelial cells replace the damaged he says, "I would never bet against our own Queen of Hearts" says George with a gentle kiss on Ruby's stilling healing forehead.

Turning back towards the dragon he states, "If we are going to play cards with these jokers, we have some of the best bluffer's in the game. I have a plan. I say we pull the wool over the eyes of the French. They know we are onto them somewhat but do not know the extent of the truth that we are aware. We absolutely must get General Orabi out of French hands. We need to get the Princess, the General and the King all here, together. Once we have the three of them together, between Freya and ourselves we can show them the treachery of the French. If we can do this quickly and quietly, we will have the opportunity to then use the King and Orabi to issue commands or order to the French that will disperse them and let us reverse some of their machinations.

Freya, in this we would rely heavily upon you to find Orabi and bring him here. The Princess is on her way in a French dirigible. We will take care of getting her of French hands. Then together we can find the King and begin a new revolution, one designed to free the Egyptians from foreign control. I am sure we can count on some American naval assistance if we need to" says George with a knowing look at Mina "And I am sure we can get some British help."

"And" says George with a grin at Ruby "I think I have a way to take that damned French flying fortress down as well" Ruby nods. "Yes, we can take that thing down. Though preferably not over the city." Ruby runs her hand over the new, pink skin. She would likely have another scar. She quickly shakes the thought out of her head, she would worry about that later. "It sounds like a good plan to me." Freya says, "That is good. Man-made objects should not fly. I could certainly assist in bringing that monstrosity down if I remain in this form, but while the dragon armor is relatively immune to small arms fire, I would still be vulnerable to those cannon."

Lawrence says, "I have horseshoes that will allow my horse to fly. We can sneak onboard more stealthily that way." "Excellent Lawrence. Once we locate the Princess and General, that will be a help. Perhaps we need to take out this wizard on the roof. But I would like to get him gone or dead without letting on about our new alliance." replies George. Lawrence says, "If we capture him, maybe he'll fill us in on their plans. Something like this would require a lot of coordination. We can trick him into coming back inside." Ruby adds, "If I am given just a little bit of time, I can try to read his thoughts. That might give us more information that trying to get him to give it to us any other way."

Maurice says, "Not so fast. We still need to finalize this truce before I bring down the magical wall. Freya, we have a common enemy in the French, but I would still like to have some assurances from you that you will not harm the Royal Egyptian family or the British military." She replies, "I will agree to that with stipulations. I will not intentionally target them, however if they physically stand in the way, and try to prevent me from seeking my vengeance against the French wizards, then I make no such guarantees.

Ruby states, "If I had time to speak to the princess, I know she would listen to me. However, I don't know that I will have that time. I really don't know how the French managed to infiltrate all areas of Egypt's royalty and play each section against the other. Also, how will we know exactly which French wizards are to blame here. They aren't ALL bad." Callum says, "That may be true, but we do know for a fact that the one that is currently up on the roof pretending to be am Egyptian rebel is."

The same voice yells out from the roof "Death to the King! Egypt for Egyptians! We will never surrender!" The party then hear the distinct sound of rockets firing, explosions in the courtyard, and the screams of dying horses and soldiers. George strains an ear. "Ok, our hand may be forced. The French are presenting themselves as rebels to justify the bombardment. Maurice turns to George and says, "I fear that you are correct sir. They seem to be giving themselves an excuse to destroy this building. From what we've deduced, their overall plan apparently includes using magically-disguised imposters, and they mistakenly think that this entire building has magic which would reveal those identities."

George says, “Lawrence, perhaps you can go scout the dreadnaught and see if the Princess or General are on board. It is of paramount importance that we find them, and get them to safety before we retaliate openly against the French.” Lawrence replies, "I can do that. It's better than having me on the front lines."

The young boy Henry Jones is over by the fallen Rhinoceros. He exclaims, "Doctor Jekyll still lives." The boy then holds up a leather doctor's bag and says "One of his elixirs gives invisibility, but I am not certain which one it is." "Wait, are you saying the rhino is Dr Jekyll or are you saying Dr Jekyll is over by the rhino and invisible?" Ruby asks, obviously confused. The boy replies, "He used an elixir to become the rhino. The other elixirs are in the bag, but only he knows which is which."

“For now let the rest of us go and get this French wizard on the roof impersonating a rebel. Perhaps Freya would be willing to lure him in if he still thinks she is on the side of the rebels?" suggests George. Callum says, "That might work, but she'd have to act fast if he's already firing rockets into the crowds below." Freya asks, "So are we in agreement on this truce?" The redhead nods, "I don't think any of us disagree, I believe we are all on the same page here." Maurice says, "Very well then" and dispels the Wall of Force between them and the dragon.

Ruby says, "Let us make our way up to the top and see if we can find this French Wizard. Before we do anything to him let me see if I can figure out his thoughts, perhaps I can get some of their plan that way." 'Ruby gather up those wands. Ruby nods and begins gathering up the wands that have been left scattered among the fallen enemies. She only finds the one the Sheik's son had dropped (Note, they still have four others from earlier, for a total of five).

“Freya, perhaps since we are on the same side you could give us the command words for the wands so that we may put your Teutonic weapons to use against the French?" says George. The Dragon replies, "Sheik Ali's seven wands? Why yes, he has a rich sense of humor and wanted something unexpected. Since the Roman Church opposes all magic, the command words are the Italian names of the seven hills of Rome." "All the hills for each wand or one hill per wand?" clarifies George. She replies, "A single hill is the command for each wand. I do not know which is which, they are nearly identical."

Lawrence snorts, "That is rich indeed. Could you tell us the words? My Italian is a bit rusty." George rattles off the hills quickly for Lawrence “Capitoline, Quirinal, Viminal, Esquiline, Caelian, Aventine, and Palatine”. Lawrence says, "Thanks, George. I guess we'll try to get lucky as far as which word belongs to which wand."

"Ok head back tot he gate we came in through, but do not go out into the street yet" George directs the Egyptian troops. "We need to get close to the roof, then Abby or Ruby can help us identify the French wizard. We also need to identify the origin of the dirigible. Most likely it is the French dreadnaught, but I want to make sure it is not the British. If it is the French dreadnaught we need to bring it down but only after we are assured the princess nor general Orabi is aboard."

George calls over to the king's advisors 'Quickly, if you do not want this building destroyed about us, what is the quickest way to the roof and if any among you love you King you will guide us there." The scimitar wielding lawyer orders a soldier to dismount, climbs onto the horse, and says to follow him. He rides down the long corridor, turns right, and then charges up a marble staircase. The group mount up to follows, with Abby commandeering a rider-less mount.

Lawrence asks "What's the plan for getting the princess and general off the dreadnaught, if they're there?" Ruby reloads the sniper rifle while the talking is going on. She heads over to Mina's horse and saddles up then pulls her grandmother up behind her. "We're ready." George asks Freya to head up to the roof in whichever form she chooses, probably as a dragon. Once there she is to convince the Wizard disguised as a rebel that they have been victorious below. As she discusses the next step with him it will distract him long enough for the others to reach the roof. Ruby exclaims, "Wait, no, that is not the plan! I want to try to access his thoughts first. Plus, Freya should not go alone. Who knows what abilities that Wizard has."

Ruby yells out, "We all go up together and try to stay back and unknown to anyone on the roof, if we can. I will use my spell. After I get what I can, then we can go all out and attack, okay? Let's get going upstairs. Freya, stay with us as we travel on, go back to human form but be ready to turn back into a dragon once we are attacking. Now let's stick together and get upstairs."

The group follows their guide upstairs to the roof. They try to stop far enough away to not be seen or heard. Ruby passes Abby two of the wands of fireball. "Give it a try, I'm keeping mine at the ready, who knows, we might be able to get them to work." Ruby then casts her spell which will help her read the minds of those around her.

They arrive at the roof. Ruby does not sense any thoughts. One the wall facing the couryard are a pair of wooden and metal rocket launcher holders, but no more rockets are there and nobody is near them. The Dreadnaught Balloon is hovering only thirty feet above the roof, with all eight of its cannon pointing at steep downward angles, a smaller one pointing almost directly at the party. "Lawrence whistles, "Wow, that one big balloon. Now, where is that wizard?"

Ruby detects thoughts on the dirigible. From where she is, the gondola is barely within the sixty-foot range. She detects the thoughts of the soldiers on the bottom level preparing to fire. She hears their then commander counting down from twenty in French. "Quick!" She screams out to palace adviser, "Which area of the palace is the least occupied? I need to know NOW!! They are about to blow this place to smithereens!!" "Oh no, not again." Lawrence activates his magical horseshoes and his horse leaps into the sky.
He hopes to get clear of the blast area.

She pulls a long metal rod out of her bag as she scrambles off her horse. “All the rest of you, you should be running. Now." The Egyptian lawyer turns his horse around and charges down the stairs, where there is barely room given the other horses that are currently headed up. "Hell's bells woman" sighs George as he sees Ruby's plan in a heart beat. George jumps off his horse, grabs Ruby and throws her on her back so that together they are braced against the roof as George gives her advice on where to aim. As Ruby’s spell ends she hears the end of the countdown in French saying “three, two, one, fire.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 86, “I have no idea what in seven hells we're doing, but let's do it anyway”, September 11, 1882, 3:00 P.M.*

All eight cannon fire at once. The projectile from eight-inch gun smashes a large hole in the northern section of the roof, causing a 20-foot diameter section to collapse. The three six-inch guns each break through as well, creating approximately 10-foot diameter holes and starting a fire in the room below on the east facing wall. The quartet of four-inchers do not break through, but apparently have pyrotechnic charges, as sections of the roof where they hit erupt in a rapidly spreading flame, each covering a twenty-foot diameter area.

"Hades, it's like they're trying to kill us or something!" Ruby calls out as she dodges pieces of flying rubble. Mina and Abby's horses were just reaching the roof when this hits, the flame causing the animals to retreat downward at a faster pace. George and Ruby's horses run across the roof away from the flames. Freya is on foot and standing within the flames, which appear to have no effect on her despite her still being in human form. Lawrence and his mount are now six feet above the roof.

Mina and Abby take off the way the came in. "We'll try to be right behind you. Take Freya with you." "George, get up!" Ruby pulls him up off the ground. "I'm not planning on sticking around to watch the fireworks. I only pray the Princess is not on that thing." Lawrence flies right in front of Ruby and she swears. "Watch out Lawrence!" she calls out. "Damn it now I don't have a shot!"

Ruby then yells, "Lawrence, don't go too far! Freya, are you ready for an assault on that flying monster?" Alright thinks George "Abby climb up behind Lawrence, Freya if you could turn back into a dragon, and perhaps carry a few of us up to the dreadnaught. From there we shall break in and search for the princess as well as disable the guns. We may even be able to destroy the thing, but we have to make sure the princess is not on board." Lawrence shakes his head to clear the ringing from his ears. He hears the yelling and swoops back down onto the roof. "We need to move now. It'll take them a while to reload. Prepare boarders." He grins as he says the last bit.

George notes that the eight cannon can only pivot downward up to 45-degrees, which they are currently at. That leaves a ‘blind spot’ directly beneath the gondola where the party are currently at, where there is also a large trap door that is currently closed (the trap door could be used as either an emergency exit, or to drop bombs from). He also sees that all four corners of the lower gondola also have Gatling guns. He also recalls from his previous Dreadnaught ride, that sixteen soldier work the lower gondola, twelve enlisted and two officers.

Abby carried every gun she had managed to collect and could still hold while still getting up onto Lawrence's horse. "I have no idea what in seven hells we're doing, but let's do it anyway." Lawrence holds his horse still as Abby climbs up. He says, "Don't worry. I have no idea either." He waits for the others to prepare. Going up with just the two of them would be risky.

Freya moves forward to the point immediately beneath the gondola, within the balloon's blind spot and transforms back into the dragon form. George recalls that it takes three minutes for the Dreadnaught to reload and over a minutes has passed by since the artillery barrage. In that time the balloon has pivoted in place 45-degrees, so that the four large cannon are now lined up with unbroken sections of the roof and the four smaller cannon with the incendiary charges are pointing directly at the holes in the roof that the larger cannon had created.

"Have your weapons and spells at the ready" says George. George, Ruby and Mina hop astride Freya. George signals Lawrence to follow them up. George calls out directions to Freya as they ascend in a tight spiral underneath the dirigible, staying out of line of sight of the spotters. As they rise they pull up directly underneath the hatch on the keel on the dirigible. There, as Freya beats her wings, George holds Ruby steady as she reaches up and begins to work the latch with her tools.

The deadbolt for the door is on the inside and the thick doors prove difficult for Ruby to work her tools through. Freya cranes her neck around and asks "Do you want me to just punch the door out with my fist?" By George's calculations the cannon are now within twenty seconds of firing off a second barrage. "Struggling to be heard over the wing beats of the mighty dragon, Lawrence shouts, "Do it! They can't be much longer." "Agreed" calls out George giving Freya the go-ahead signal.

She tells those on her back to hang on tight. The three grip handholds between her scales as she changes her flight to stand more upright. George and Ruby are able to hang on but Mina loses her grip and falls free. Freya notices this and manages to reach out with the claw on her rear right leg and catches her.

She balls up her right fist and punches the door, but due to the delay of her catching Mina it is now too late to stop the next artillery barrage which releases almost simultaneously. The trapdoor is broken totally free of its hinges and falls the 80 feet to the roof below. White smoke bellows out of the trapdoor as well as all the side windows from the artillery. Four new large holes appear in the palace roof, which now begins to resemble a moonscape, as fires erupt in the floor beneath the roof from the new incendiary charges. Freya immediately changes her flight, leveling off her back again as she flies parallel the gondola and near it to give Ruby and George access to the doorway.

"Up inside before they get to the guns." cries George as he leaps through the opening and pointing the wand at a corner with soldiers quickly recites the seven hills of Rome in Italian. One advantage to Freya busting the door simultaneous to the guns going off is that all sixteen soldiers were focused on the roof, the cannon blasts and the recoil which kept all of them from hearing and noticing the trapdoor's destruction.

Four of the soldiers do hear George's Italian incantations and turn in his direction just as he gets to the name of the third hill, at which point a flash of light exits the wand towards the opposite side of the room. A massive fireball erupts, instantly killing the six men caught inside the blast. It also ignites a pair of four-inch pyrotechnic shells for a secondary blast. All occupants, including George, are hurt by the second blast which physically hurls George back through the trapdoor and downward.

Ruby uses her catlike reflexes to try to reach out and grab George as he falls backwards, grabbing at him while trying to brace herself against the airship. She manages to grab him, but looses her grip on the dragon's back. As they slide down the magnificent creature Freya pivots around in the air and catches them with the leg claw opposite the one holding Mina. Continued explosions erupt above in the gondola, as more ammunition is ignited.

George signals Lawrence and yells “Fly over head up to the top level port side, we need to conduct a search for the princess. All hands should be headed to fight the fire here so it shouldn't be too bad. Freya, head up to starboard top level." Lawrence points upwards in understanding. "Right." He pulls back on the reins to move his horse upwards towards the upper deck. The flying horse and the dragon both fly upward.

Ruby asks, "Freya, if we do find the Princess, will you be able to hold her too? How many of us do you think you can handle at one time?" She says, "I have four claws and am only holding you three in two of them." Ruby says "You are amazing!

“The lower tier of the gondola is in total ruins, although curiously enough there are no fires, indicating that some fire-suppression magic had apparently been used in its creation. All of the soldiers appear to be either dead or unconscious. The dragon and flying horse reach the outside of the upper level, which appears to have been protected from the blast below. The Princess and General Orabi do not appear to be any of the seven people present on this level. Four of these men are the pilot and engineers, who appear to be hitting the controls to gain altitude as the balloon begins to rise. The other three look to be Frenchmen, two of whom George recognize from his prior meeting as Joseph-Michael Montgolfier and Jules-Henri Poincare.

Lawrence shouts over his shoulder, "Abby I don't see the princess. Do you see them?" Ruby says, “Now, how do we figure out if the Princess is in there is the question. She could be in an area we can see. It's hard to know if those," Ruby points to those they can see, "Are part of the conspiracy or not. Either way I imagine this thing is not going to stay in the air for much longer now." Lawrence replies, "I'm not so sure, the balloon is fine."

The dirigible begins to gain altitude and turns. Lawrence exclaims, "Crap, they're getting away. Freya, can you drop people off through the door?" George says, "Ok Ruby time to stop playing cowboy and start playing pirate. Let's go take over the airship, or at least search it." Lawrence smiles to Ruby as he nods in agreement with George. Freya says, "Why bother? They're French wizards, they all deserve to die. Why don't I just shower them in acid!" Ruby exclaims, "What if the Princess is still on there and we just can't see her? She's no French Wizard." "I didn't see women in there. Hold on...." The dragon pokes its head up by the window and inhales. She then exclaims..."Yes, only males there...."

Abby paused, then said, "What's the difference between us going on there and taking them one on one, or Freya doing what she does? I doubt they'll surrender to us!" Ruby nods, "She's right." Ruby pulls out the big magical rod. "Freya, look menacing. Not that you don't already look menacing, but back me up here. Get me up by the windows."

Ruby points the rod at the dirigible and yells out menacingly, "Land this thing now and you may yet live. Continue on this path and this will surely be the last stupid mistake you make! Land NOW. And if you fire one more time or make one more move that is not toward the ground, we will help you to the ground ourselves!"

The dirigible continues to climb higher at a 30-degree angle. Dragon Freya has no difficulty keeping pace with it, holding the rear claw with George and Ruby by the open side window. Ruby says, "What do you think Freya? They seemed to have some sort of magical immunity to fire or ways to put out fire, do you feel like lighting this thing up? We could let them get out from over the city so as to not to injure anyone below..."

Abby pulled out one of her own fireball wands and looked toward Ruby. "Looks like they're not feeling cooperative," she said, loud enough for the French to hear., adding "Mother Earth longs to welcome them home!" George sighs and shakes his head. Such a senseless waste of knowledge and talent. "Ok, Freya" says George reluctantly "Gas them" The man who George does not recognize yells out something incomprehensible in an odd variation of French. Iron walls suddenly appear where all of the open windows had been a second before.

Abby says, "Alright, let's bring this balloon down. I'm going to fire this wand. Ruby, you try too. Freya, if you would be so kind as to bathe the balloon in acid, we'll bring these bastards to the ground." Abby pointed the fireball wand and began reciting the names of the hills of Rome. Freya flies up above and ahead of the dirigible. When she is directly above the upper top she lets loose a deluge of acid from her throat which showers onto the top of the outer covering. As the vehicle is still climbing at a 30-degree angle, the green liquid flows down the entire length of the material as well as spilling down the sides

As Abby rattles off the name of the seventh and final hill of Rome the wand discharges. It strikes the side where some of the acid had already flowed down and the material had begun to dissolve. George had been told that the balloons were fire resistant, and they do not ignite, but the impact of the fireball itself against the already weakened balloon frame cause that section of metal and wood lattice-work beneath the outer coat to collapse inward, which then cuts holes into the interior balloon in that section. Abby whooped. "That's exactly what we want! Get a couple holes in that balloon and watch it float to the ground!"

Ruby lets loose at the acid covered nose of the balloon, pointing the wand of fireball and reciting the seven hills of Rome until she learns the activation word to fire. The fireball explodes with the second hill named. As she struck where it had been most heavily coated in acid the outer covering shreds with the force of the fireball. Freya assists this shredding by grabbing a section that flies up by her and pulling while flying higher. The upper frame begins to shatter. It now becomes obvious that within the cigar-shaped frame are eleven different round and oval balloons ranging from 75 to 200 feet in width, three of which are now cut open and loosing their gas.

Two of the other balloons are still fully inflated but now float independently away from the dirigible, these two rising quickly once free of the extra gondola weight holding them down. The remaining six interior balloons remain wedged within the still intact sections of the dirigible frame. The dirigible itself now stops rising, but continues to hold level. Abby aimed her wand again at another acid covered area, away from any allies, hoping to enlarge the hole without igniting the gas inside. The name of the last hill of Rome again passed her lips to loose a streak of fire. Ruby exclaims, "Nice shot Abby!!!" She waited to see the damage Abby did before firing off her next shot.

Another section breaks away, falling to the side and covering over the right side of the gondola. The balloon in that area gets sliced open in the process, the air shifting out, at which point the adjacent balloon to it floats free and away. By now the first three cut balloons are mostly deflated, now leaving just four fully-intact balloons of the original eleven. The frame and the dirigible begins to make a gradual descent although they are still over 1000 feet above the city. At this point they are nearly a mile from the palace, having traveled northwest and towards the Nile.

Ruby says, "Freya, why don't you go in and get one last balloon with your claws! It will make you feel good and it will guarantee this thing comes down." Freya does as requested, her claws making very short work of the next balloon, which quickly shreds. The outflow of gas blows strongly against Ruby, George and Mina, who have to hold on tight to keep from being blown off from the rear claws. Another balloon then floats free, leaving just a pair of intact balloons inside the remaining frame, which quickens the descent, now at 900 feet and falling at around 50 feet a minute.

George says, “Ok, this works well, Freya are you strong enough to push or pull the airship as it descends to steer it towards a less populated place to land?" She says, "I could try, but as weakened as the remainder is, it might crumble if I apply too much pressure." Ruby says, "I think that does the job, what do you guys think? Where do we go now?" "Let's just puncture one of the others. We need them down faster. They could be teleporting out of there, and we want those people. We need to know what they know," Abby states.

Ruby listens to the others, "No, you are right. We shouldn't let them escape. If we bring them down someplace it'll be easier to confront them on the ground. I'm just afraid we're all tapped out of spells, mostly. These little wands are quite handy though! We should pick a few more up before we leave this magical land of... magic."

George tells Freya, "Let us try to do so, but from the stern. But take out one more balloon first." Abby lets off another fireball into the frame alongside one of the remaining intact balloons, which causing punctures in it. The rate of descent increases. Then the iron walls over the upper windows all vanish, subtracting close to a ton of added weight, and the descent slows as the dirigible starts to level off at a 500 foot elevation, despite only one intact balloon remaining above. Ruby is now reminded of the magical levitation plates coating the outer wall of the gondola. The four engineers and pilot appear to be frantically working. Only one of the Frenchmen is immediately seen on that deck, but some movement is also now seen on the lower level.

George calls out, "Freya, take out the last balloon" As Ruby watched the dirigible float away from them in a downward fashion, the adrenaline wearing off just a bit, she felt a sharp stab in her side. She put her hand over her wound. "Maybe a little rest is in order. This war thing is tough on a body."

Freya does as commanded, not only breaking it but pushing it away from the gondola, which now has wreckage from above draped over both the front and right side, and making it more difficult for the frantic pilots. The wreckage causes the Gondola to list to the starboard bow as it is now just 350 feet above the African continent's largest city and now descending at a rate of more than 100 feet a minute.

Ruby says, "Freya, is there a way you can drag this a little bit so as it goes down it goes to a less populated area?" "Alright Freya the sin against nature is mostly destroyed, let us save what innocents we can below. Guide the gondola as best you can towards the Nile regions, it is more agricultural over that direction. They have some sort of levitation in the cabin all we need to do is push laterally don't worry about slowing it down." says George with a few mental calculations.

She flies to the right front and uses her tail to grab onto the balloon wreckage enshrouding that section of the gondola. She starts to tow it in the direction of the rice and grain warehouses closer to the Nile in the northwestern section of the city. Her pulling also accelerates the descent, with them now just 150 feet above the ground and buildings. Freya spots an open section between two warehouse that she steers it towards, now less than half-a-minute from a crash landing. George gives the count and a good twenty seconds before impact and once assured of minimal collateral damage, gives the signal to Freya to release the gondola so that she can slow herself down Ruby says, "Great job! That's a good spot, better than most I guess. Question is, what do we do once it's crashed?"

Abby and Lawrence followed the dirigible down, staying a bit back in case of any unexpected movements. Abby kept her eyes focused on what was going on inside the gondola. She was in a state of hyper-focus, vaguely aware that it was easy to miss other things when she was so solely focused on the enemy. Something had stirred in her blood during this fight and she was struggling to keep her mind in the game as well as her sword arm.

The Frenchman still on the upper deck is Mongolfier, who is working with the pilot and engineers to try to control the descent and crash. Abby sees the other pair of Frenchmen on the lower deck, one strapping himself in using some cannon supports, the other appears to be casting a spell onto one of the downed soldiers.

The gondola first strikes on the front bow, which is the part weighted down by the balloon debris. One reason that the warehouses were built in this area is that only a few feet of topsoil are above a solid stone ledge, which causes the dirigible so hit very hard, the front corner folding in like an accordion on the lower level.

The large bow cannon then digs into the dirt and hits ledge, causing the entire gondola to upend at a ninety-degree angle. The only thing preventing it from completing flipping over is the balloon debris draped and pinned into the section that had collapsed, which pulls the gondola down and to the right. The right side hits the ground hard, the three cannon on that side breaking through their supports and back into the gondola. The combined weight of all the cannon on the lower floor then cause the entire gondola to land flat on the earth with a resounding thud and a large cloud of dust blows upward. As the dust starts to settle it appears that none of the occupants are standing or moving around. George sighs and shakes his head, "Ok, let's go search the wreckage" Lawrence looks for a place to set down, while staying out of the way of Freya.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 87, “Accusations.”, September 11, 1882, 3:30 P.M.*

Freya drops George, Mina and Ruby off near the door to the Gondola's lower level, then flies up again to guard the area. Lawrence's horse with him and Abby lands shortly thereafter. The front and right walls are covered over by the remains of the balloon canvas and framing, but the rear wall and left wall are still open. It takes little effort for George to open the door. Inside the damage is horrific. A pile of dead soldiers in the front right corner piled on the smashed in section, with the large loose cannon that had been on the right wall having smashed them to pieces.

The French mathematician and cartographer, Henri Poincare, had lashed himself to the largest left-side cannon. That move appears to have caused more harm than good, as one of the smaller cannon that came loose from the right has smashed and wedged itself against that cannon, crushing both of his legs to a pulp, with blood pooling around it. He is not moving and either dead or dying.

Much to George and Ruby's surprise, there are two men still alive inside. The Frenchman who George did not recognize is leaning along the left wall near the front. His left arm hangs limp to his side and he has a nasty gash running from his forehead down his left cheek and to his chin, from which a steady stream of blood is pouring out. He is staring blindly ahead, apparently in shock. Beside him is a French Foreign Legion Officer, covered in ash with his uniform a tattered ruin from the earlier ammunition explosion. He is more lucid than his companion, and raises his right arm towards the door, holding in it a sawed off double-barrel shotgun that is now pointed at George and Ruby.

George pushes Ruby past the opening of the door out of the line of fire as he too dives after her. Lawrence lands not far from where George and Ruby just jumped aside to. George and Ruby are clear of the doorway. The gun does not fire. George calls out in French " We want to help you, we want to heal you.” "That was close," Ruby whispers. "How can we get that gun away from him without getting killed??"

George hears voices inside speaking softly in French. The conversation is as follows:
1st Voice: "Snap out of it."
2nd Voice: "Huh...what.....Henri!" (sound of movement)
1st Voice: "Forget him, he's dead."
2nd Voice: "No, he still has a pulse. I can save him, I saved you."
1st Voice: "We have no time, the enemy are outside."

George calls out in a loud voice in French "You have time. We are not trying to kill you. We will help you heal if you allow us" The first voice changes to a different language, one unknown to George and Ruby. Mina whispers over "It's Bohemian...he's telling his friend to leave the wounded one for you to heal." Ruby asks, "George, why would we heal them, they tried to kill us? Nana, what kind of language is Bohemian?" George says, "It is a language in the Austro-Hungarian Empire. It is spoke in the region of Bohemia just southeast of Germany.” Mina adds, "Their major city is Prague. Today they only speak German there, the language is ancient, used back when the land was under Roman rule."” "Yes the Bohemia were named by the Romans after the tribe of Celts who lived there." adds George

George continues, “Our intent wasn't to ever kill these people, we tried to let them surrender peacefully. We have downed the airship. The military officer is certainly not involved with the overall group. The other two are certainly talented men, who may have not been involved with the overall plot. Healing them saves the world their valuable talents and skills. They may also be able to help us, especially if we show them our true mettle." "Well, then I suppose this is where you come in with your diplomacy more then me with my intimidation. Start sweet talking them baby," Ruby smiles from her uncomfortable spot on the ground. "The faster the better!"

George calls out in French again "Will you accept our help? We do not want to kill you, we could have done so had we wished. Is Joseph-Michael Montgolfier still alive? I do want to help you save Henri. We do not want to see further bloodshed. We believe that we can help each other, but we of course do not want to have shotguns pointed at us." The first speaker calls out in French "Wait, we need to discuss this amongst ourselves." Ruby, George and Mina then hear a small amount of shuffling-type movement inside.

George whispers to Mina and Ruby, "While I do not expect anything, be prepared for an attack" says George pulling out his revolver. Ruby raises her wand of fireball and shrugs. "It's all I really have left. Well, I do have the rifle too but that's not exactly great at this close range. Then again, neither is shooting fireballs." Ruby laughs. "I guess we use what we have."

Two minutes pass with no further sounds from inside. Ruby says, "It looks like they took off or are waiting for us to come in. Do we chase after them or what?" "Gentlemen?" calls out George in French. There is no answer. Abby came up quietly behind the others and kept her voice low. "Nothing from inside? They won't let us help them?" "I think they took off." Ruby quietly gets up off the ground, creeps up toward the doorway and peeks inside.

The men who were conscious are both gone. Part of the tattered balloon canvas that had been draped over a window in the front looks to have been pushed back. The man Poincare is still lying by the cannon, but the bleeding appears to have been stopped by some type of healing spell. "There's one guy in here, hurt but not bleeding out. The other two who shot at us are gone," Ruby whispers back. "At least, not that I can see."

George calls up to Freya still flying over head "Freya, there were men in here who have fled do you see them?" She flies lower and says, "No. Large crowds of Egyptians keep pointing up at me but they are all keeping their distance." Turning to Ruby he says "Let us get Henri out of there, he deserves more than this." says George moving into the cabin. There he begins a quick triage to see if anyone else can be stabilized. The prior healing spell appears to have stabilized his condition. It will still take considerable strength to move the cannon off his battered legs to free him.

Ruby follows George in and gives a quick look over the area to make sure no one is hiding. After she is done with that she helps George look over Henri and the others. "Freya, we need your help in here! We need you to help move this cannon." Ruby turns to George. "Do you know this Frenchman?" "Yes I do. He is a talented mathematician, topologist and cartographer, and I would like to save him. Get Freya to help you i want to look for the other man I saw" says George. “I'll come with you, George," Abby said.

Freya flies down and moving her tail through the nearest window pulls the cannon to the side. Without any more questioning Ruby began to help the man. "Abby, do you have any healing abilities? I have a little bit of knowledge of healing." Abby calls back, "I'm no good at healing.” "He is stable Ruby, make him comfortable. Abby and I will look for Joseph" says George as he and Abby start searching the cabin for the balloonist.

Ruby nods at Abby as she goes off with George. There wasn't much she could do. "We have to get him to healing soon so don't be long." Ruby kneels on her heels next to the man and tries her best to bind his wounds. She rips a few pieces of cloth off his own shirt to tie up wounds on his legs in case the bleeding starts again. She says some silent prayers to Aphrodite to watch over all of them as she presses on her own side. Once she feels she has done what she can she looks for any signs of life in the other bodies.

George heads up the spiral staircase to the upper level. The ceiling/floor appears to have partially raised during the crash landing. One advantage to the expanding/contracting spring mechanism is that everything on the upper level is firmly fastened down, with solid straps on the chairs. The only casualty on that level appears to have been the engineer seated in the starboard bow seat, who was pummeled by metal debris from the balloon remnants above. The other four men, including Montgolfier, appear injured but alive, with the pilot still conscious. Upon spotting George the pilot quietly says in French "Mr. Eastman, stay down and be quiet. That German Dragon who attacked us is right outside and may swallow us whole if it sees us."

George suppresses a smile. George does crouch and speaks quietly "How badly injured are any of you? The engineer look badly off. There were two men below who delayed us terribly, threatening us with weapons. But they have fled leaving you to fend for yourselves. Who were they? There was an officer there and another man who spoke a strange language, Bohemian I think it was. Who was that man? And why would he abandon you" asks George earnestly.

The pilot says, "Bohemian you say? That would be the Foreign Legion officer who was second in command, he was originally from that region. I did not catch his name, only his rank of Lieutenant. His orders were to protect the wizards, so he should not have abandoned Mr. Montgolfier." The pilot unstraps himself and checks Mongolfier stating, "Joseph-Michael appears to be okay, his leather coat and helmet appear to have buffered him somewhat from the impact." He then checks the three Engineers saying "Andre looks to have suffered some broken ribs. Pierre looks like he might have a concussion. Marc is dead."

"Henri is down below and hurt very badly. I have a colleague down below watching him. We can at the least provide some basic healing for all of you." says George as he moves forward to examine the injured men and bind what wounds he can. "Can you tell me how this came about?" The pilot replies "Yes, we were attempting to help the Egyptian King suppress a rebellion. They had overtaken the palace and were firing from the palace roof onto the crowds below. When we tried to stop them an evil German Wizard who was working with the traitorous rebels transformed into a dragon and attacked our vehicle."

George stares intently at the men for a moment gauging their honesty. George senses that the Pilot totally believes everything he has just told George. "Yes there were rebels in the palace, though they had not 'overtaken' the palace in any manner. There were no rebels on the roof of that I can assure you. I can tell you for a fact that Rene Bellocq was on the roof and this young lady here and I can tell you we heard him with our very own ears. We heard him cry out in Arabic the words 'We followers of Adbullah will never surrender. Death to the King! And death to you vile Frenchmen.'"

George pauses a moment to let this fact sink in. "Joseph, I respect you and Henri very much and it pains me to say this, but the facts are self-evident and undeniable. Bellocq's deception clearly designed to goad this vessel into an attack coupled with the abandonment of you by the men below indicates to me that there is a faction or a cabal within your Wizard society that seeks, nay promotes the conflict in Egypt. I fear this cabal is promoting and escalating this war. We have borne witness to a variety of acts by a number of Wizards that sought to actively kill, weaken or over-throw the king. Bellocq is one as is Bernhardt. There are others we have yet to fully identify."

"I know this is a tremendous betrayal to lay before you, especially in your current condition, but it is imperative that you know, imperative that you help save the Kingdom from the rogue members of your group." says George.

Joseph-Michael Montgolfier unstraps himself from his seat and approaches George. He walks with a limp and winces in pain as he moves, but then stands defiantly before George. The French engineer says, "Or so you would wish us to believe Mr. Eastman. However, your true intentions are now known to me, and the facts are indeed self-evident and undeniable. I will not fall for further deceptions from you." He turns towards the pilot and says, "Jacques, do not tell this man anything further, this man and his colleagues are spies, working directly for the American military and Mr. Giffard's former partner Ferdinand Von Zeppelin. He seeks to steal the secrets of our dirigible construction."

George smiles ruefully and shakes his head. "Ok. I am not here to bandy words. I am here to help save you." Turning to Jacques he says "I am no spy monsieur. For the Americans military or the German. I have no designs upon the workings of your dirigible. My apologies to you for intruding." George turns back to Joseph. "Very well, you are either blinded by personal loyalty to your colleagues, or are blinded by professional jealousy. I can respect either. However. I am telling the truth, and your aspersions upon my intentions and character are not acceptable."

"However, I cannot wring water from a stone, and if faced with the truth you choose or are unable to accept it I cannot force you to. I offered only succor, safety and salvation. You choose to cling to untruths whether intentionally or unintentionally. Whatever mental reservations you have about accepting my word is yours. I cannot stand around and try to convince you of my honesty. You have chosen a very difficult path Joseph. For that I am sorry. I am more sorry for the men who serve under you, men like Jacques who are brave and loyal, men who will die in your service because of your inability to accept the truth, your blind loyalty, blind faith, blind ambition or jealousy. I bid you good day gentlemen. Good luck with your endeavors. Jacques I wish you and your men the best and you have my sympathies." with that George signals Abby to follow him and he turns and descends back to the lower level.

As they descend Montgolfier yells out "Deny all you want, I know the truth Eastman! Giffard had you investigated after you showed such interest in our inventions. Do you deny that you recently visited Promise City, Arizona, where Von Zeppelin is now building his dirigible factory? Or that you are personal friends with the Mexican wizard named Manuel Gonzales? He is the man who convinced Von Zeppelin to relocate to that location, and the very same Gonzales was spotted right here in Cairo just this morning! Do you also deny that two of your colleagues have just been reinstated to active duty in the United State military, which occurred only AFTER you joined us for the balloon flight? The evidence of your spying is indeed overwhelming!"

George pauses on the stairs. He turns slowly and stares intently at Montgolfier for a long silent moment. "My life is fairly open, it is not hard to investigate me. It is just as easy to misinterpret the ensuing information. So to address your allegations in order. Yes I was recently in Promise City Arizona. And yes I was aware of Von Zepplin's dirigible factory. But I never met the man. Shall I damn you for residing within the same city as General Orabi? Does the fact that you merely existed within 50 miles of him that within a city of 5 million souls, you of necessity sought him out? So if you would tar me with your accusations merely by nature of proximity? Well then sir, I can damn you with more villains within a given radius than any host of man you can name.

Secondly, yes I do know Manuel Gonzales, but I was unaware of his relationship with Von Zeppelin, since as I have said I never met that later. As to the fact that he is in Cairo, well sir that is news to me, and my thanks are to you for bringing it to me. I shall seek him out. So if I am to be damned for knowing him, let me go and meet him first then you can damn me with your accusations, but not before. Thirdly, yes two members of my party were indeed reinstated to the United States military. And yes it was after my voyage on your once noble vessel, that they were reinstated. However, what your vaunted Gifford failed to deduce was that I had no contact with those two between my return and their reinstatement. Not only that but that the reinstatement had been initiated BEFORE I had boarded, nay before I had even been invited aboard your vessel.

And lastly yes I showed interest in your miraculous design, as I would have with any new technological marvel.
Now, if all of your so-called evidence stands up before the light of truth and reason, so be it. But that makes you either a fanatic or insane. If you will not examine evidence in the cold light of actual empirical evidence and not circumstantial, if you would damn me solely by association, then I can say nothing further. I had thought you a man of learning, a man of science. One of the most brilliant minds of our day! Where is that man now? His mind befouled by his own allegiances? Or has his mind been corrupted by the bogey-man of jealousy?

I don't want anything from you Montgolfier. Not your ship, not the plans for the ship. Not for the U.S. military, not for Von Zeppelin, not for myself. If you will not see reason, if you will damn me with unfounded and unproven accusations then I say good day sir. I came to offer help, aid and succor. I have been met with accusations and the sullying and besmirching my honor and intentions. So I say good day sir. I shall leave you to your fate." says George turning away again.

They descend the staircase and see that Lawrence and Abigail have managed to safely remove the injured and unconscious Poincare to outside the downed dirigible. Freya continues to fly overhead, her presence keeping others away. As they depart the structure Mina turns to Ruby and says, "Your young man is very noble and honest, very good traits, but perhaps he spoke a bit too hastily. If the French actually believed what Montgolfier just stated it would have provided our AGELESS team with an excellent alibi for our current presence in Egypt, one that has nothing to do with finding magical gateways."

Mina next touches a large sheet of metal on the side of the gondola and says, "And as for our interest in this airship, this dirigible gondola would have easily fit onto the deck of the USS Franklin Pierce. The large magical levitation plates on it alone are worth in excess of a million dollars, and their immediate loss would have probably set this French wizard group back years in their efforts." Ruby says, "Well, maybe they will believe Montgolfier anyway?" Mina glances back at Ruby and gesturing to the dirigible gondola says, "So we can take it then?"

Ruby says, "Why not? I don't care if we take the thing. But what would you do with it?" Mina says, "I'm sure James will come up with some good uses for the levitation plates." "Leave it to me." George walks over to the open field in full view of the gondola. There he signals Freya to come down. As she alights he has a rather animated conversation with her, out of earshot. She then flies back up into the air. George walks back to the gondola. Abby, Ruby and Mina are waiting outside. "Ok, let's see if I can't come up with Ruby's bride price" whispers George to the group.

George enters the lower level of the gondola and checks that Henri is still stable. he calls out "Monsieur Montgolfier! I have arranged a temporary truce with the German dragon. The dragon has agreed to not kill you all if the dragon can destroy the rest of the gondola. You must leave now, I do not know how long a dragon will hold to a truce. You may come get Pointcare as well. But you must leave or I fear the dragon will roast you all alive."

As they exit from above Montgolfier has a look on his face that could kill. The pilot and engineer are very anxious to depart, and only stop to carry Poincare after Montgolfier orders them to. George maintains a look of sympathetic concern to the French.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 88, “The Flying Ogre”, September 11, 1882, 4:00 P.M.*

As the last Frenchmen depart George signals Freya to fly down again. George rallies the group. Freya is to carry the gondola out to the USS Franklin Pierce with a letter from Mina to stow in under tarps and heavy guard. Freya will then meet back with the group at the Telegraph Office where the group will go to seek healing after a hard fought day. From there they will hopefully get a better idea of the status of the rebellion.

Freya lands and after stripping off the balloon remnants manages to carry the gondola aloft. George, Mina, Ruby, Abby and Lawrence return to the telegraph office for the others. Telegraphs that have come in during the last hour indicate that Orabi's army is continuing to mobilize by the town of Tel El-Kabir, 30 miles southeast of Zakazik. No telegrams regarding the British forces have arrived.

Abby asked quickly, "Have you heard from Cal or Boujoulais? Anyone who went with us to the Palace? Do we know anything about the location of the General, the King, or the Princess?" Hardin has returned from the palace with the rest of the party's horses, with two horses on loan from the Egyptian army as replacements for Abby and Ruby’s. There is no knowledge of what happened with the British spies. Similarly, there is no knowledge or any telegrams regarding the General or Princess.

As for the King, witnesses claim that his Grand Vizier and the French Wizards teleported the entire Royal Family away to an unknown location once the rebels with the fireball wands stormed the palace. Abby kept her personal fears about Cal to herself. She stated "So as far as we know the royal family could already be dead. We have no idea what faction the French wizards who were with them belonged to. Or if Belloq is some kind of traitor or double agent, or just knows the real French plan."

"How convenient" murmurs George "Okay, so the French could conceivably have the Entire Royal family AND the Princess essentially kidnapped. I am sure there is a French "Advisor" to General Orabi. I think we need to head back to the palace and see for ourselves. Make sure the rebels are routed and Royal troops have the palace secured. Once that is accomplished we can try to locate the royals."

Ruby says to the group, "We need healing, several of us are injured. I know we have some potions but if any of you know of a temple here that could help us out, that would be a better, wiser option I think. Anyone have any ideas for us?" Sahab offers to lead the group to the Temple of Ra. Ruby says, "Okay, first to the Temple of Ra. Our safety first George. And frankly, I'm not keen on going back to the crumbling remnants of the palace. Is there another way we can figure out where the royals are?" Abby interjects, "Ruby's right. We won't do anyone any good if we run ourselves into the ground until we collapse. Much as I want to see what happened at the Palace after we left.”

The group ride to the Temple to seek healing. They arrive at the Temple of Ra. Meren and Cetan take the horses to the adjacent stable while the others head inside, following Sabah's lead. She escorts them to a large private chamber that has alters to four different Egyptian Gods, one of them being Bast, where she states a prayer. A High Priest of Ra soon arrives and converses with Sabah in a language that only the linguist Alsoomse (still in cat form) appears to recognize. Sabah explains that the Priest will cast healing spells on all who need it. They will then be taken to bedchambers separated by gender, where a Priest or Priestess will prepare a bed for each of them and then cast a spell which will give them all the equivalent of eight-hours sleep in just one hour.

While the priestesses prepare, Lawrence paces. He says, "One problem down, but two crop up. Maybe this General Orabi can be reasoned with." "If the French don't kidnap him. If he isn't fully their unwitting pawn. If we can reach him before he does too much harm." muses George.  "We need to intercept him somehow, reach him to persuade him. To have him help us get his bride back. We also need to figure how if there are any of the French wizards who are actually on Egypt's side. At this point I doubt it." Lawrence replies, "Probably true, but who knows?"

Ruby says, "Let us all dream of what we should do when we awake, we're going to need all the help we can get." She gives George a kiss and follows Mina and Abby to the women's area where she happily takes a rest.

After the hour is up Ruby emerges from the secure area, rested and alert. She stretches, "That was so refreshing! Doesn't everyone feel so much better?" She thanks the priests of Ra for the gracious healing and speaks to them. "Have you heard any recent news of what is going on in the city? She is told by one of the priests that the army has instituted martial law and is telling everybody to stay in their homes until further notice.

Lawrence says, "That can't include the army. We'll have to liberate some uniforms. That should give us freedom to walk around." "Good idea, but what about Mina, Ruby and Abby?" asks George. Mina says, "As long as we are together with one of you in uniform I am sure you can think of a reason to support it." Lawrence replies, "We can say we're escorting them to a safe place."

One of the acolytes comes in and says, "This is strange. There is a uniformed ogre flying over the city!" Ruby snaps to attention. "Where? Can you point him out? Quickly friends, if it is who I think it is, we must get his attention!!" The acolyte gives Ruby and confused look and replies, "Point him out? How many flying ogres do you think there are in the sky? He's rather obvious!" 

Ruby rolls her eyes. "I just meant what direction. There's a lot of sky out there!" Her face lights up and she quickly looks around the room. "Where are the stairs to the roof? The acolyte says she will take her up to the bell tower. Mina waves Ruby aside and says, "I'd better stay here. The Priests and guards up at the tower may recognize me as the one who broke their chime four hours ago."

Ruby nods. "I understand Nana. Why don't you go outside here and see what you spot, just in case we are too late up there." Ruby scoots the acolyte in the direction. "Now, we must hurry!" They run up the stairs as quickly as they can to get to the roof. Lawrence and George follow Ruby to the roof. Ruby and Lawrence head up the stairs, it takes considerable time, as the top of the bell tower is a good eighty feet above the street. Seeing that, Ruby realizes that her Grandmother had "played down" the degree of danger that had been involved in her earlier escapade here, as she had freely dived from this height.

There are a dozen men up top, four construction workers fixing the chime, two Priests of Ra, and six armed guards. Ruby also notes that the chime is considerably broken. Further observation reveals over a dozen sections of one upper wall near the edge where chinks and chips of the stone are broken off and a few bullets remain lodged in the wall . Given the close formation of the bullets it appears that when Mina indicated guards had shot at her, that there were a considerable number of them.   Ruby concludes that her own impulsive streak towards danger is clearly an inherited trait. 

Looking out and across the sky, it does not take long to spot the Ogre. He is making a wide circle around three blocks away, looking down upon the royal palace. George, who had followed Ruby outside asks to borrow her compact make up case. After a confused look she hands it over. George changes his position to account for the sun and uses the mirror to reflect the sun and to signal the flying ogre. George finds that he has some difficulty due to the fact that his target is a quarter-mile away and moving while facing the opposite direction.

"Well, we could shoot him." suggests George with a sardonic grin. George suddenly has an idea as he runs inside to the temple. Moments later he emerges with a shiny copper pan, some beeswax and a hammer. George kneels down and begin hammering the sides of the pan to form deeper depression. George pauses every now and again to check the shape by eye and do a few mental calculations. Lawrence asks what he is doing. George replies “I am making a parabolic photo-reflector to project a more intense and focused beam of light.” With one more hammer stroke George exclaims in delight. He places the mirror from the compact in the very center with some beeswax and aims it at a sharp angle between the ogre and the sun.

Lawrence wheezes and leans against the wall. "I ... am ... too old ... for this."  From his hunched over posture, he can spot the ogre easily. "There he is. He's going to get himself killed if he doesn't land soon." Ruby is about to tell George he's crazy when his invention actually works. She shakes her head. "What a bunch we are," she laughs. She jumps up and down to get the ogres attention, hoping he recognizes her. He turns and flies in the direction of the temple's bell tower. As he nears Ruby recognizes him as Princess Neferka's personal bodyguard Mengesha.

Back below, despite the attentions of the Priestesses at the Temple, Abby had a hard time falling asleep. Worry and adrenaline from the battle kept her heart beating hard, and she'd actually had to meditate and focus on keeping her body calm and her mind clear in order to let her body rest. When the others went tearing up to the roof, Abby stayed with Mina and Sabah. "Now that the excitable ones are gone, where do we really stand? Everywhere we turn there seems to be French wizards working to cause chaos. I seriously doubt they know what the others are doing. If we can find the Royal Family we'll know what side to stand on. If we can’t?...."

Mina says, "We know is that they were working in eight teams of six all around Egypt, so indeed, it did seem like they were everywhere. They must be coming close to their "end-game", perhaps we should reflect back on what we know to try to figure out exactly what that will be." Another acolyte enters and says that the flying ogre is heading towards the temple.

Back up above, the ogre Mengesha lands upon the roof beside Ruby and George. Gesturing to the priests, guards and workmen he softly says "Are they allies? Should we speak in their presence?" "Honestly, they helped us but I'd rather talk more privately about these important matters," Ruby whispers back. "My friend!" She says in a louder voice, "You are safe, I am so relieved! We have so much to discuss! Friends," she turns to the priests, "Is there somewhere more private my friend and I may speak? We have some important matters to talk about and right now even the skies are not safe."

The taller priest orders one of the guards to bring them to a place labeled as the Tehuti Room. On the way down, Ruby collects Abby and her grandmother, telling them they are about to get some news. They are led below and through a long corridor, to a conference room with ornate chairs and a table made of dark onyx stone. A fresco on the wall depicts a humanoid in Egyptian garb with the head of a stork. Ruby thanks the priest and the guard for their help and makes sure the door is shut behind them.

"Mengesha!" She gives him a big hug. Then she starts in one breath, "I am so relieved to see you! Very quickly, this is my fiance George, My grandmother Mina and my friend Abby. Everyone, this is the Princesses personal bodyguard Mengesha. Now that that's taken care of, please forgive my rudeness but where is the Princess? What has happened to her? So you know where general Orabi is? We've been going crazy here trying to figure out what to do next!!" Ruby lets out one big breath. "Whew. Sorry."

The ogre replies "By now she and the General should be on their way to meet with the King. He extended his original deadline of 4PM to dusk due to his having to relocate from the palace." He removes the backpack he is wearing and from it takes out a wrapped package which he gives to Ruby stating, "The Princess wished for you to have this." Ruby begins opening the package. "Where is the royal family now? Where are they meeting?"

He replies, "They would not tell her, not until the French dirigible was in the air. They did not trust General Orabi to keep the location secret from his rebel allies. But the Princess is almost certain that she knows where they are. The King has a private chamber in one of the pyramids." Abby mulls, "A French Dirigible. Can we even trust that the Princess and the General will arrive safely?"  The ogre replies, "They should be safe. They were negotiating a truce before General Orabi agreed to come. The King has given assurances that he will not be harmed.

Abby turned to the Ogre and said, "Everywhere we've turned today we've found French fighting on both sides. Some claim to be for the Royal Family, some for the rebels, others seem to just want to throw Egypt into chaos.” The Orge says, "My Sovereign has accompanied her and has sworn to protect her. Neither the King of Egypt or these French wish a war with Nubia. Abby says, “I think we need to take our chances and go where the Princess thinks they were headed."

Ruby's eyes go wide. "Wait-a-minute. Who are they?? What dirigible? Was the Princess on the Dreadnaught? Is she with the General?" The ogre says, "Not the one with the guns, the other one. They were leaving an hour after I departed. My flying belt is swift, but it took a while to find you here. If they are coming directly they should be in Gizah in the near future." Ruby breathes a deep sigh of relief. "Thank you Aphrodite! Okay, so they are on their way to the pyramids, that's where we need to go too then." Ruby pauses and looks up at the ogre. "Well, does the Princess still wish us to come to her?" Gesturing to the package the ogre says, "I do not think that she would have sent you that otherwise."

Ruby finishes unwrapping it. Inside is the lavender silk dress with platinum and gold embroidery throughout and rubies sewn into a white collar that they had negotiated the purchase of back in Zakazik. The sheik selling it had said that the dress was once worn by the Greek Goddess Venus, known to the Roman's as Aphrodite. He stated that it affords protection to the wearer as though they were attired in the strongest of magical armors

Ruby's eyes widen and her mouth drops open. "This is just... just..." She runs her hands along the soft silk as she gets herself together. "Of course, this color looks amazing on me," she grins. "I should look fabulous going into battle." Abby says, "If you were looking for Miss West, does that mean the Princess wants her presence there. With Mr. Eastman and Mrs. Parker? It certainly makes things easier if we're invited. The King isn't terribly pleased with any of us at the moment."

The ogre says, "He is far less pleased with General Orabi, but a truce has been negotiated that will last from now until midnight, when the moon is at its highest." Abby nodded. "A truce between the King and the General is the best outcome we can hope for. They need to be united to face the external threats to Egypt. Mainly from France. Abdullah will be nothing if they are not fighting against each other. Of course Europeans have interest here, Americans too. United they can make sure Egypt meets them as equals."

"We need more than a truce, we need resolution. What will happen at midnight Mengesha? If Orabi and the King do not reach an agreement what happens to the rebels here and to Orabi?" asks George. The ogre replies "At midnight, probably nothing. But at dawn Orabi's army will fight the British. It was the General who set that end time, to keep from being delayed in Gizah. He wanted sufficient time to return to Tel-el Kabir and prepare for battle.” "Will the French allow him to leave? Will they transport him?" asks George. The ogre replies, "Yes, they have promised to return him to the northeast once the audience with the King is concluded."

Ruby says, "I'm wondering, what does your King, the King of Nubia, have to do with any of this? Why is he interested in Protecting the Princess?" The ogre replies, "He wishes for Egypt to be ruled by the Egyptians. He has heard a prophesy from our priests that the British will take over both Egypt and Nubia unless the current path of time is changed. He seeks to prevent that from occurring." She says, "I can understand that I suppose."

Abby had half turned to ask Cal when she remembered that she had no idea where he was, or if he was even alive. She swallowed hard against the panic that threatened to rise in her throat. "Your King is wise," she said simply. Mengesha replies, “The wisest man that I have ever know, although his title is Prince rather than King. The Egyptian King will not allow for him to hold the title of an equal." Ruby states, "That seems unfair, don't you have your own country?" He replies, "Nubia is allowed autonomy, but it technically remains a part of Egypt."

"Well Mengesha, I don't know if that prophecy will come true, but hopefully a ragtag group of Americans can help keep Egypt, Egyptian. To do that though we need to reach that pyramid as fast as we can. Is there some way you can help us do that?” The ogre says, "It is eight miles away. I could carry one of you, perhaps two of the smaller, but that is all that the flight belt would allow." “Also were you looking for Ruby as you flew over the palace?" asks George. Mengesha replies, "I first checked at the telegraph office. You were no longer there. Then I flew around until I found you."

Ruby lifts up her new dress. "So, how long will it take for us to get to the pyramids?" Mina says, "By horseback, probably around an hour." "Then let us get some horses and ride. We may need all the time we can manage", George states. 

Once Sabah hears where they want to go she sends a priest to the telegraph office to get the group's horses. Sabah also finds them robes so that they can travel as clergy. She explains that the closest Temple to Bast is in Gizah, so she and her entourage would have no difficulty getting through military checkpoints to go there. Abby says, "Thank you, Sabah. I don't know why, my instincts are screaming at me that you should be with us. Maybe you just make me feel better." Abby asks, "Mengesha, will you be there to meet us, to make sure we're admitted?" He says that he will fly there but is unsure of his personal influence.

Ruby has a priest take her to a private area where she can change into her new dress. She slips it on and even though it should feel heavy because of the jewels it feels soft and as light as air as it caresses her skin. She closes her eyes and drops to her knees, thanking Aphrodite for keeping her and her friends safe and asking for just a little more of her blessings and protections as they are about to embark on their most dangerous mission yet.

She strides out feeling confident and she does a twirl before George and Mina. "What do you think?" "The clothing of Aphrodite herself is the only thing that could possibly make you look more beautiful my dearest." replies George appreciatively Ruby says, "Alright. So we're going to the pyramids.”


----------



## Silver Moon

_Looks like the ENWorld reset put us back a ways.   Thankfully I've been cross-posting to Dragonsfoot.org.    I'll repost a chapter a day here until we get caught back up again._ 


*Chapter 89, “The Ride to Gizah”, September 11, 1882, 6:30 P.M.*

Before leaving the Temple of Ra, Ruby asks, “Is there any other equipment that we might need? Perhaps the priests here might have some healing potions they could part with. Any other mundane equipment before we go?" Lawrence pipes up. "Yes, healing elixirs would come in handy. Some long guns would be nice, but I doubt they have any lying around the temple. With martial law it's probably too risky to go out looking for any either."

Ruby says, "Don't we have a whole army somewhere at our disposal? I mean, I'm sure they could spare some guns for us." She asks one of the higher clerics, "Is it possible you might have some healing potions available? We are about to aide the King and the Princess and other Royal Family members are most assuredly our lives will be in danger." Lawrence says, "Right. The Franklin Pierce should have something for us. Thanks for reminding me." "No problem Lawrence!" Ruby gave him a wink. "Do we have time to get there and get supplies before we have to run off though?"

"I don't know how useful rifles will be inside the pyramid. But I do know that we ought to get our hands on some magical ammo. We had a dickens of a time getting through some of those barriers back in the palace." suggests George. Ruby says, "Good point George. I'm not sure where to buy that but there has got to be a place here in this magical city we can get some of that." Mina says, "Not likely, with a pending war. All of the military officers with any money would have scooped them all up."

Mina then pulls out a small leather bag and pours around two-dozen bullet shells out onto the table. They note that the brass on the shells have rims plated with different metal, with four each of platnum, gold, silver, bronze, copper and nickel. She says, "But we did get these, that pouch was worn by the French Foreign Legion officer who died on the lower level of the Dreadnaught. The bullets are a unique size." She then takes out a small wooden case and opens it up to show a pair of revolvers and says, "This case was near the door. These are custom-made dueling pistols, which are just single-shot weapons. There's no way of knowing what the different bullet types do."

"Well, no time to test, if we need to we try in battle" replies George. Ruby says, "Well, we've got two guns and some magic bullets. We'll save them for if and when we absolutely have to make a shot and hope the bullets help. Who is getting the guns?" "Why don't you and Abby take them." suggests George.

Abby says, "Alright, although I'd like a weapon with standard ammunition as well if we can get our hands on it. If we're in tight quarters I don't want to be firing rounds that could be explosive. No good to take out an enemy if you take yourself and your friends out at the same time." "heck if Ruby hasn't blown us up yet, you won't" laughs George. Abby widened her eyes comically. "Oh, a challenge!"

Ruby says, "We have to be able to get you a gun somewhere Abby. I'm surprised you haven't been carrying on around all this time!" Abby shrugged with a little smile. "I've never been in a battle before. I'm actually better with a firearm than with my blade, but generally I've only needed to drive off or discourage locals around the cities near dig sites. I haven't needed more than my spells and the blade for that."

"Alright I'll take one," Ruby says while pulling one of the new guns out of the case. She takes two of each of the colored bullets. "This should be interesting, not knowing what these do. So, what's our plan next? Just ride out to the pyramid since we probably can't get any other magic on the street at this point?" "In any case, I think, well, I hope we will only need guns to get through any guards and to deal with the French, I am counting on Diplomacy to win the day with the King." adds George.

Hardin arrives with the party's horses. He receives messages from the group and then rides back to the telegraph office where Cetan, Meren and Alsoomse still are, leaving the other seven mounts for the party. Ruby declares, "Alright then, so do we have everything we need or should I say, everything we're going to have to leave then?"

Dressed in the robes of Priests, Priestesses and Acolytes, the seven mount up and proceed westward through the city of a half-million people. Under martial law the city appears strangely deserted, with soldiers at the major intersections but nobody else about. Sabah shows the soldiers her holy symbol of Bast and explains that it is urgent that they get to Gizah as quickly as possible. Abby stayed close to Sabah, but kept her head down, as an acolyte might, but ready to take action if she had to.

In order to exit the city they have to cross tributaries of the Nile at two separate locations. The first has a bridge that they cross after considerable discussion with the Army Captain in charge of guarding it. The second requires a crossing in a ferry boat, which presents a problem as the ferryboat operator fears that if he leaves the boathouse the soldiers will shoot him for not being in his home. The ferry boat consists of a small flat barge with side rails and the steam powered motor on the end besides the steering wheel that is connected underneath to the rudder.

George asks the man if they can pay for the ferry ride but that George will pilot the boat so the ferryman will be safe. They settle upon a generous price which George pay. It takes a little while to secure the horses and to bring the fire up to a full head of steam, but once that it done they proceed across the Nile with relative ease. Once on the opposite shore the fire is lowered and the craft secured.

Abby scanned the area before taking the horse's reins and leading it off the ferry. It would be foolish to assume no one would try to stop them from reaching the Pyramid, and she was tired of being taken off her guard. With the ferry secured George leads the groups swiftly towards the pyramid. Noting Abby's watchfulness George comments "Caution is always valuable Abby, but we must move with alacrity. We have a deadline of midnight." Abby states, "Dead will slow you down considerably more."

"But she is right George, we must keep our eyes open too." Ruby hops up onto her horse. It was always tense before a fight and who knew what they were going to come up against. She stole a glance back towards her grandmother. The older woman gave her a reassuring smile. She had done this many more times than Ruby had and it did reassure her. "Alright. Do we have a plan once we get there? I guess we'll have to see what it's like once we arrive but we could certainly try to use the way we..." She stops short and gives Abby a knowing glance, wondering how completely they can trust Sabah. George smiles "Oh indeed, that is true. But if we move cautiously to reach the pyramids safely, but too late to save the country we may be dead regardless."

It takes a mile before they leave the outer sections of Cairo and head off into the dessert in the direction of the distant pyramids. Freya tells the party some of her background. Her Grandfather was an actual Asgardian. Their story goes back almost a thousand years, when a trio consisting of an Asgardian demigod in human form, an Asgardian dwarf and an Asgardian Frost Giant came to Midgard (Earth) to help the Viking people. Their quests lasted for centuries and the demigod sired many children with earth women, just as the Asgardian dwarf did with earth dwarves.

Their final quest was at the beginning of this century, against Napoleon's armies, when the French leader desired to take over northern Europe. During that quest they also retrieved from France the stuffed carcass of a Black Dragon Earth Spirit who had once been a friend of the Viking people. Odin in turn blessed the dragon scales, and allowed them to make transformational armor. Five suits were made, for those three plus the demigod and the dwarf's current mates.

The demigod and dwarf have since returned to Asgard, with the now-ancient Frost Giant remaining on Midgard as the team's elder. Before leaving for Asgard the demigod and dwarf passed their dragon armor on to a son and a grandson. Freya’s grandmother Astrid had been the demigod’s human wife. She was slain two years ago by the French wizards and Freya inherited the armor, now being a full team-member (albiet the youngest and least experienced) of the five protectors of northern Europe who call their team the Asgardians. George listens intently to Freya's story understanding finally her deep-seated hatred for the French wizards.

As they get closer the two tall pyramids make for a very impressive sight. Mina comments, "They both look to be the same height, but one is actually ten feet taller, at 480 feet above the base. It was built as the Tomb for Cheops, also known as Khufu, the second king of the 4th Dynasty. He ruled approximately 5,500 years ago. The other one was built as the tomb for his son, the third king of the 4th Dynasty. He was named as Chephren, also known as Khafre. The third largest one, behind the other two, was built by Menkaure, Khafre's son and Khufu's grandson. While it stands only 250 feet in height, the stone that it is made from is fancier and more decorative."

"It must have been a boring time back then, if all they had to do was sit around and build these things," Ruby comments. Abby says, "More that all the slaves were allowed to do was build these things. And kept mildly intoxicated most of the time so they'd be less likely to get surly about it." "True, I suppose the people with the money wouldn't be doing the work, now would they?" Ruby laughs. "And drunk? One big party? Now that doesn't too terrible..." Before she can think too hard about it she shakes her head.

"Did the ogre say which pyramid they were in? We need to be on the look out for that other dirigible" says George. Mina says, "Probably none of those three, the burial chambers inside are actually not that large and it would be considered desecrating the dead to enter. He is probably at one of the six even smaller pyramids, each around 100 feet tall. One trio of them is immediately south of the smallest of these three that we see from here, and another three are east of the largest."

"Alright, well let's go see which pyramid is guarded" says George heading towards the southern pyramids. They are now a mile away from the pyramids and see the Great Sphinx ahead of them, southeast of the pyramids. It is a massive stone structure with the head of a man and body of a lion. Mina says, "The head was modeled after King Khafre." "He must been been posing a loonnngggg time for that," Ruby giggles. George grins at Ruby's little joke. Even in the middle of the desert, facing deadly risk, that woman could make him smile.

Moving in from the southeast, the three pryamids are all equi-distant at this point, a quarter mile away. Stretching from each pyramid and going a quarter mile east of each is a causeway leading to another temple. East of the largest pyramid, in addition to the three aforementioned smaller pyramids and hundreds of other smaller rectangular structures, approximately fifty-by-two-hundred feet and standing thirty feet high. Mina says those are where High Priests and other top advisors to the kings are buried. Another cluster of hundreds of smaller structures stand to the west of the largest pyramid and north of the second largest. The only structures near the smaller of the three great pyramids are the trio of smaller ones to the south of it.

"Looks like there will be some places to hide if necessary. There are tons of buildings around here," Ruby comments. Mina says, "Well, some of the buildings house the Egyptian Army Battalion that is stationed at Gizah, but George pulled them away from here and into Cairo this morning. It does not appear that any of them have returned yet." Abby asks, "But do you see any signs of guards, or the Dirigible?"

Ruby asks, "Freya, do you think you'd been seen if you fly up in the night sky?" She says, "It won't be fully dark for another hour." Ruby says, "Alright, well, we don't want to do that then. Maybe in a while if we don't have a plan in place. But I think we'll know better what to do by then. How about we just move up towards the small pyramid? They are likely in one of the bigger ones anyway." George says, "Sounds like a plan Ruby, now is the time Abby when caution is our watchword."

Lawrence dismounts and it is easier for him to sneak up on people on foot. He tries to spot any movement around the pyramids. He comments "This feels like a trap. Then again, I always feel that way." Ruby says, "Okay, so let me also go up and peek around the corner until I can spot where they are." She dismounts and hands her reins to George. She moves forward into the darkness with just a small torch in one hand and her gun out in the other.

With Lawrence and Ruby taking the lead on foot, the remainder of the group dismount and also approach on foot. They move towards the easternmost of the structures known as the Queen's pyramids (the trio of smaller pyramids closest to the Sphinx). The sun has set but the last remnants of light are still on the western horizon. The skies appear clear with a three-quarters moon.

The party approaches the first of the trio of smaller pyramids, their horses being led behind them. The wind blows across the desert and the immediate area appears empty. They whole pyramid area is darkened, although lights do shine from the built-up residential area beyond the pyramids, where the small city of Gizah sits and tens of thousands of people reside. The closest structures in this area are primarily dark, being the barracks for the thousands of troops currently in Cairo. Sabah points in that direction and says that the Temple of Bast is situated not far into the community of Gizah.

"Can we count of help from there, if we need it?" Abby asked Sabah. "Not that I expect to be able to ask for it once we get into a pyramid. I just get the feeling there's something bigger going on." She says, "Of course. I am always welcome there and you are all my friends. Plus we are working on the same objective, to preserve Egypt." Lawrence exclaims, "And preserve it we will. Let's try to keep the priestesses out of this unless necessary. We should hurry."

Ruby says, "Let's keep moving forward. Soon it will be dark and we will have the night to help cover our movement. We don't have a lot of time to waste so I don't want to leave everyone behind while I go up ahead, it's too far. And I'm not sure about taking the chance of sending Freya up into the skies, it's risky." The group continues to move up using the buildings as cover.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 90, “The Great Pyramids” September 11, 1882, 8:30PM.*

The sun has finally set to the west as the party comprised of George Eastman, Ruby West, Wilamina Parker, Abigail Marsters, Lawrence Cantrell, Freya and Sahah are approaching on foot one of the three smaller Subsidiary Pyramids immediately south of the Pyramid of Menkaure at Gizah (the smallest of the three large pyramids). As a cool breeze whips across the sands no other sounds are heard. There is enough residual light coming from the moon and from Gizah City beyond the pyramids to see by. Sahab falls back to the rear, leading the party's horses.

"Is anyone any good at tracking in this sand?" Abby asked quietly. "Otherwise we're going to have to check each of these pyramids, and I'm not sure we have the time." Abby searched her memory for any remembrance or bit of fact that might make one pyramid more likely than another for the meeting. Sabah says, "I have been here many times, but never at night. We should be careful, the sphynx do not like intruders on sacred ground." Abby says, "That sounds plural. More than one sphynx? A creature of some kind?"

Sabah replies, "A family, the guardians of the pyramids. The Priests and the gods created them in the image of the Earth Spirit that watched over this land three thousand years ago, the one that the great statue was modeled after." Abby comments, "The King being who he is, and the Princess being who she is, they were probably able to pass freely. Which doesn't really help us figure out where they passed."

Abby begins to walk near the first pyramid, looking for any signs of recent disturbance, or anything the looks out of place. They see nothing to indicate anybody was here recently. They circumnavigate around this smaller pyramid and are now in the space between this trio of small pyramids and the larger Pyramid of Menkaure.

Less than a half-mile away, Benjamin ‘Fish’ Trout, tanned as brown as a chestnut, thinks to himself as he looks up at the night sky above Egypt,"Damn, but I'm a long way from New Orleans!" He wipes his brow and plods along. It has been nearly two days since 'Fish' separated from his companion Alsoomse. She was following a black-garbed Egyptian while he was following a 'begger boy' that didn't act like one, both thinking their prey to be a French Wizard.

In the time since then, the 'Boy' met up with a Frenchman by the name of Maurice Beaujolais, and he witnessed them both using wizard magic. Following them from Heliopolis to Cairo, they then joined before noon today with the Scottish boy Henry Jones. Jones had assisted Fish and Abby at Tanis with the rescue of British archaeologists. Not knowing what to make of this development, Fish moved back from the crowds surrounding the palace in Cairo. Then all Hell broke loose, as fireballs were flying everywhere and cannon fired from the roof. The French dirigible then arrived and opened fire onto the palace.

When the smoke started to clear Fish witnessed a battle in the air between the dying dirigible and a large black dragon. Both crashed near the Nile a mile off. Fish thought of going there, then spotted the French wizards and young Mr. Jones, now accompanied as well by Abby's old boyfriend Callum Stuart. Fish continued to follow these four as they purchased a wagon and headed west to Gizah. They are now approaching the largest pyramid from the west, with Fish a safe distance back.

Benjamin rather enjoys the fact that he's stowed his sandals in the duffle slung over his shoulder. With the sun having set hours ago, the sand isn't crazy-hot 'neath his toes. Stretching a thousand feet west of the towering Khufu pyramid are various smaller structures, burial chambers for the various priests and officials from Khufu's court. The cart with the quartet turn south prior to these and begin to travel due south, some three-hundred feet west of the next large pyramid, that of Khafre. He feels nervous around this place of the dead.

Fish sees the cart approaching the east-west wall north of the Menkaure pyramid. They turn east, riding parallel the wall for around 100 feet until the reach the corner of the intersection of the north-south wall situated west of the Khafre pyramid. Once in the corner the four secure the horse, place a stepladder on the cart, and begin to scale the wall. Fish gauges the odds for stealing the horse.

A mere 600 feet away from Fish, Abby says "Let's check Menkaure and leave these behind us. Might the Princess have left something behind to tip us off?" Ruby says, "It's possible, she knows we're coming I'm sure. But in this darkness it would be awfully hard to spot. Unless Freya can spot something from up in the air and at this point I think we shouldn't take the chance of sending her up and alerting anyone else to our presence just yet."

They do not see anybody along the southern wall of Menkaure's pyramid. Walls and the mortuary extend out from the pyramid's east side, requiring the party to go around this pyramid on its west side. Once the party reaches the northwest corner they stop after seeing people some 400 feet away to the northeast. These people are climbing over a wall between the Menkaure and Khafre pyramids.

Abby stilled herself and focused on her senses. She focused on her eyes and her ears. There was no reason for someone to be out here unless they knew about the meeting, or were grave robbers. Either of which might mean a fight. She laid a hand of the hilt of her sword, not wanting to bring attention to the group with the sound of gunfire should it come to that.

Fish watches as the two boys are lowered down by Callum, who then jumps down himself on the other side. Maurice swings over the wall and then is helped down. Since all four men have abandoned the cart and horse, having climbed out of sight to the other side of the wall, Fish decides it is safe to move in. He then disables the cart’s axle.

Ruby whispers "Apparently we're not the only ones with this very same idea." She squints, "Does anyone here recognize any of them?" They are too far away to make out details in the moonlight. The people appear to be a man and pair of boys. Another man then lowers himself down from the wall, joining the other three. The four move on cautiously eastward, staying close to the wall. Abby shook her head and replied, "Not yet, but two of them the size of children... possibly not a threat."

Lawrence sneaks up to the wall separating the group from the quartet. He whispers, "What do you think they're up to?" Mina replies, "Hard to say without knowing who they are. They're clearly looking for something or someone." The quartet continues to move eastward for another 500 feet. Some 100 feet ahead of them the wall is intercepted by a southern wall extending for 300 feet. Rather than traveling this they instead throw a grappling hook liked to a rope up and over the corner of the walls. One of the men then scales it. The other man helps the two boys up. The man atop the wall then helps to pull him up and they drop down on the opposite side, no longer visible by the party.

"Oh no, no you don't," Abby said quietly. Ruby says, "Boys? Could that be one of the boys you were with earlier today Abby? Either way they must know something... should we follow them?" Abby waved to the others to follow and began moving as silently as she could, keeping to the shadows herself, to follow where the other group went. Ruby asks "Can we all climb? Either that or Freya, can you carry us over?"

The group quickly covers half the distance between the far corner of Menkaure's pyramid and the corner 900 feet away where the men had climbed the wall. "Now is the time to hurry friends, any sentries will spot the first group before us. Let us hurry and catch up to them and find out who they are. If a small group of our foes, better to take them out there than in a larger group." suggests George. The party does their best to move silently, but one of the horses whinnies. On the opposite side of the wall Fish recognizes the sound of the horse he had been riding earlier in the week.

Standing up on the cart and hoisting his head to the top of the wall, Fish looks down in the courtyard below north of the Menkaure pyramid. Fifty feet before him is the Priestess of Bast named Sabah, leading five of the eight horses belonging to his group. Ahead of them some 50 to 125 feet he spots six other people, moving eastward along the wall and already beyond where he is. One is an armored blonde female who he does not recognize, but the other five are the people who he had traveled to Egypt with.

The group of Lawrence, Ruby, George, Mina, Freya and Abby reach the corner where the two walls intersect and the quartet climbed over. The wall is at a nine-foot height, so hoisting each other and using a rope the are able to get over it. Meanwhile Sabah leads the seven horses south along the north-south wall from this intersection, as that wall ends at open desert approximately 300 feet further down. Benjamin Fish Trout discretely follows from behind.

From the other side of the wall they see that the east-well wall they just scaled is part of a perimeter wall around three walls of the middle (Khafre) pyramid that is 400 feet north of where the party is now standing. The open side is to the east. Immediately east of the pyramid beyond an open area of 40 feet is a large stone building approximately 80 feet north-south by 250 east-west. From the eastern end of that a long covered corridor-style building extends eastward for over a thousand feet, making the only way around this pyramid being the open area the 40 feet between the pyramid and building east of it, as they spot the quartet of men heading north though this opening and then turn east behind the large building.

The moonlight shines down on the impressive pyramid, and illuminates at the very top the outline of a large winged creature with the body of a lion that is perched on the structure and keeping watch below. George nods towards the top of the pyramid "Let's hope it asks riddles as well" George whispers dryly.

"Anyone have an illusion or a sound spell we can use to distract and lure away that sphinx?" asks George. Mina says, "No need to borrow trouble. As long as it stays up there we shouldn't have to worry about it." Lawrence replies, "As long as it doesn't try to eat us, George." 'You haven't read much history have you Lawrence?" asks George wryly. Lawrence says, "Can't say as I have. I'll keep my distance from it then."

Fish decides to trust an intuition. "My friends must be nearby!" he thinks to himself. Then he remembers: Wilamina had given him a breath mint and told him, "Suck on it if you need to send a mental image to me or a short message. Understand that its range is limited, so use it carefully." He pops the lozenge into his mouth and thinks, "Lady Wilamina, I think I spy you! I'm north of the wall, hiding in a horse cart."

After commenting about the sphynx, Mina suddenly pauses as if deep in thought. She then raises up her hand and says to her companions "It's Ben Trout, he's nearby." George says, "Ok, let's push on, Trout can catch up to us." Lawrence says, "Fish is here? Excellent. I wonder what they're up to." Mina looses the clerical robes she is wearing and removes an object from a belt pouch which she places in her mouth. She concentrates on Ben and thinks back "Ben, we are now east of the middle large pyramid. We are following a group that appears to be comprised of four men and boys."

The breath mint tingles in his mouth upon reception of Mina's message. Licking his lips, Benjamin quickly but stealthily attempts to join his friends. Making his way over the wall to his east and continuing to the northeast in the direction of the Khafre pyramid, he soons finds himself at the southwestern corner, almost to the opposite side as the party. While deciding whether to circumnavigate around the southern or western side Mina asks him
"Ben, do you have any idea who those four men we were following are?" "A coupla wizards, Henry Jones, and Callum Stuart...I think," replies Fish thoughtfully. Mina says to her companions "Ben believes those four we are following are Callum and his British spy friends."

Ruby exclaims, "Oh would that be the man we were with earlier today? He ended up being quite helpful, actually. Abby pulled in a loud, deep breath, and sagged for a moment. She had kept her mind carefully away from what might have happened to Cal back at the Palace when she had gone haring off to a rooftop and he had stayed below. "We're too far away for a message spell, but at least we know now they're friendly.

Fish is soon able to join the others. “Ben, I'm glad to see you!" Ruby says cheerfully as she plants a kiss on his cheek. "It seems like so much has happened since we've seen you it feels like forever. I'm sure you have just as many adventures to tell as we do, I mean, after we get this whole save Egypt thing over with."

Mina comments "Sabah still hasn't rounding the bend of the southern wall 800 feet away. She should have by now." They then note the reason why she may have hesitated to do so, as a quarter mile to the south they see a dust cloud and then the distant shape of two mounted horses galloping swiftly towards the pyramids.

"Late to the party I suppose" quips George. "I wonder who they could be now. Wish we had a good telescope. Anyway it is getting late and all eyes will be on those two now so let us hurry." Lawrence says, "Yes. Those horse can cover the ground much faster than us." The pair of horsemen continue to ride in the party's direction towards the gap between the Khafre pyramid and the building east of it. By moving to the north side of that building the party cannot be seen by the oncoming horsemen, at least until they pass through this gap.

The only real illumination at this spot is moonlight, as the residual light from the city to the north is somewhat blocked by the large pyramids to the north and west of the party's current location. As the horsemen near to a distance of 100 feet those peering around the corner are able to better see them. They are two of the three French wizards who had been aboard the Dreadnaught dirigible that the party helped crash five hours earlier. These two are Joseph-Michael Montgolfier and his still unnamed companion from before, with the then very wounded Jules-Henri Poincare no longer being with them.

Ruby says, "Well, we knew they were involved in this plot, didn't we. They are certainly here to cause trouble. We should try to disable them before they get to their destination. However, they are powerful wizards and we don't want to alert the whole army to our presence with a huge battle. Anyone have any ideas?" Grateful to have rejoined his friends but more than a little anxious, Fish presses his back against the wall as though seeming to want of folding himself into the nearest, darkest shadow.

Mina replies, "It is hard to say what the best course of action would be. A battle could alert the other wizards, while letting them through would also give us the opportunity to follow them right to who we are seeking. On the other hand, if we let these two through they will surely tell the King and the others that we were responsible for the Dreadnaught's destruction, and possibly ruin any chance we have of negotiations." Lawrence says, "We'll have to take them by surprise and knock them out. We could use them as hostages. If we spook the horses or kill them, they'll throw the riders."

The riders have now closed to fifty feet. Mina states "We'd better act fast. What is the plan?" Ruby says, "I have two ideas. One is that I can make their horses fall asleep. That would certainly disrupt them. The other is that I can try to detect what they are thinking. It would take a little longer but if I am successful then we would know their plans and can act from there."

The horses continue to gallop through the space between the pyramid and building to the east that the party is behind the corner of. They are 20 feet from emerging into the area past the building at which point they will be able to spot the party. George says, "Quick, everyone make your way back around to the east side of the building. We can come around behind them so they don't spot us and we can watch their actions from behind them. Fish maybe we can get you on the roof from there to be our eyes."

Ruby casts sleep at the two riders, aiming really for the unnamed companion’s horse. The horse immediately stops and falls to the ground. Interestingly enough, the French wizard riding it manages to jump upward as it falls, his cape fanning out to the side like a pair of wings, and provides him with a light cushion of air as he gently glides forward and lands on his feet. Meanwhile, Montgolfier noticed his friend’s house falling and slows from a gallop to a trot as he begins to pivot around.

Fish quickly scampers up to the building's roof 20 feet above. Unfortunately it is over 100 feet to the east wall, so the party is unable to get more than 20 feet that distance by the time that Montgolfier's horse turns and he spots them. Ruby waves to the others to move as she does what George asks, moving to the east side of the pyramid, taking Mina with her. Lawrence readies himself for action.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 91, “Wizard Battle at the Pyramids ” September 11, 1882, 9:00PM.*

Ruby says, "Uh, either we get on our horses and try to outrun them or Freya, how do you feel about unleashing some retribution right about now? These are the wizards who were firing on the palace earlier and who were inside the dirigible we took down. They are probably pretty afraid of that dragon they saw earlier..."

"Everyone take cover or fire back with what you have." orders George as he pulls out his gun and loads the unknown magical bullets. Freya meanwhile nods her ascent, a green fire in her eyes at the thought of vengeance against the French wizards who wronged her. Both French wizards begin to cast spells in the direction of the party. Ruby exclaims, "Fine, be that way!!! Nana, let's blast them! Obviously we're not going in unheard at this point.

Mina quickly follows that with a magic missile to whichever human looks less injured. The spell from the first man strikes Mina. It is a very bright Light spell that illuminates the entire area, centered around Mina, who is temporarily blinded by the spell. Montgolfier continues his enchantment, this spell apparently having a longer casting time.

Ruby whips out one of her fireball wands, points it at the two of them, and…..then becomes mesmerized by the rainbow of colorful hues flashing before her eyes in a fascinating pattern. Freya is also enraptured by the streams of color coming from Montgolfier's hands. All other party members are unaffected. Meanwhile, the other French Wizard begins another spell.

George fires his weapon. The bullet strikes the man in the thigh for a non-lethal wound, which causes enough pain to disrupt him from finishing his spell. The sound of the gun firing echos though out the whole area. George fires a second time, this time at Mongolfier. Abby stands up next to George and adds a shot from her rifle to his, also aiming at Mongolfier.

George’s shot hits the center of the man's face and he falls dead. Rather than instantly blinking out, the mesmerizing colors continue for another minute and then begin to fade. The other wizard successfully manages to get another spell off, this one pinning Freya, Mina, Abigail and Ruby to the wall of the building they are next to with a two-inch thick sticky spider web. The web partially covers George as well but he is able to move forward and out of it

"I am sick of these French bastards." mutters George his gun hand free as he fires at the remaining wizard. The man staggers only slightly after being hit by a perfect shot in the torso that should have been fatal. The wizard then reaches down for something on his belt.

Ruby blinks a couple of times, coming back to reality. She looks around from her position on the wall. "What the Hades happened?" She sees Mongolfier lying dead. "What did I miss? A good party, eh?" She tries to moves her arms but they won't budge. "Spiders? Not spiders... I HATE spiders!" "Better than snakes my love." quips George.

Watching all this occur, Fish has a moment, actually about 20 seconds, of insane courage and takes a running leap off the roof aiming to land heels first by the wizard. Fish manages to distract the wizard as he lands at his feet. The man has removed from his belt an object that looks to be a metal rod, with a hilt like that of a dagger and the head shaped like a cobra with its mouth open and ready to strike. Fish rolls away from the man and his snake like rod, zigzagging his way clear.

Ruby manages to get one arm and hand free, but the rest of her remains pinned. Luckily, it was the hand that had her wand in it. Still gripping it tightly she carefully aims at the wizard making sure Fish is clear and speaks the command word.

The sound of the fireball fills the air as the man is engulfed in flames. He struggles but then falls, screaming all the while. The webbing remains even though the man has perished. The fireball igniting managed to scare Montgolfier's mount, with it running off to the east. The other man's horse remains asleep. "Well, now someone has definitely heard us. We need to get out of this web before we leave ourselves here to be caught. A little help?" Ruby asks to those who are free.

George sighs. "Two more wizards dead. And Mongolfier, such a waste. Ok let's get out of this stuff" says George putting away his pistol and drawing a knife as he cuts the others free. "Fish! Rifle through those two and get anything of value. We need to hurry as I am sure we just drew some attention" Freya then transforms to her dragon form and rips through the webbing with ease. She says, "My thanks to you George Eastman for your assistance in my vengeance"

Ruby says, "It's not like we want to kill anyone but anyone who is going to take our life, well, we're just not going to let that happen, are we? Of course not. Wizard or not. Now, how to get where we need to without being seen... we need to hurry, I bet there is going to be a lot of guards coming from there really soon. What can we do? Freya, do you think you can fly up without being seen? Then you could look overhead for the best route for us to take."

The group hears sounds of people in the distance. The noise appears to be coming from approximately a quarter mile to the northeast, from the eastern side of the largest pyramid, the Great Pyramid of Khufu George says, "Freya up in the air with you, stay in the shadows of the pyramid, but where you can see us if we need to signal you to come in. The rest of you, help me drag the bodies back behind this building and let us see who is coming and lay an ambush as best we can." Freya replies, "With those sphynx on guard, unlikely. If I take to the air at all they will probably swarm me, which would attract more attention."

Ruby says, "Okay, no air for Freya, stay with us. We should leave the bodies here or maybe set them up quickly so they look like they killed each other, then maybe, just maybe that will throw them off looking for us. Even if just for a little bit. If we hide them they will definitely be looking for whomever hid them, once they find them, or whatever happened, if they don't." George says, "They? There is more than one? Fine stay here and stay in the shadows here. Good idea Ruby. But let's position the men so that they faced each other and it looks like they were attacking each other. Fish have you finished rifling pockets yet?" The group manages to reposition the bodies.

Distant shapes start to appear from behind the smaller buildings south of the Great Pyramid so the party has to quickly move around the building they are beside, back through the gap between it and the Kafhre pyramid and to the south wall of the building. They hear sounds of several people moving in the direction of the battle, as additional lights begin to illuminate the area.

Ruby says, "Okay let's get going on that. Let's try to go over the sand too and cover up some of our footsteps. I know this seems impossible on this little amount of time but if we work together we might be able to get it done. Plus we have the cover of night, perhaps Chons will be looking out for us and help us." The group quickly pushes and pulls the charred bodies to look like they battled and killed each other, the best they could do on quick notice.

Fish scrambles back up to the roof to get a better view. The rest keep an eye around the corner to see who is investigating. Fish gets a good view and picks up snippets of conversation. After 10 minutes he climbs back down the south wall and tells the others. "It was a large group of mostly Egyptians, probably close to two dozen. Most were guards but I saw that Vizier wizard guy there too. Four Frenchies were with them, with that Daguerre guy apparently in charge."

He adds, "They found the bodies but aren't sure what happened. Daguerre identified the two bodies as Montgolfier and someone named Viollet-le-Duc." Mina comments, "Okay, that makes sense. He was the only architect with the wizard group. If the Dreadnaught's job was to destroy the palace an architect's skills would have been able to direct the cannon shots to the most vulnerable points."

"Eh" shrugs George "I always felt that his Gothic Revivalist facades were pretentious. But onto more pressing matters. We still have some wizards to deal with. And this group seem to still be pretending to be on the King's side since the Vizier was with them, that or the Vizier has betrayed the King." "Are they still there or did they leave?" whispers Ruby. "Did they buy our little ruse?" He says, "Most have started to head back towards the Great Pyramid but a half-dozen or so are still there. We may need to find another way around."

Ruby says, "Or maybe they really ARE with the King? How do we know that they aren't?" "Why would they bomb the palace if they were with the king? No, they have been duplicitous too many times to be on the King's side. Plus at least some of them are actively plotting against him as Abby overheard. I hate to damn them all for the sins of some, but without any way to tell one faction from the other I see no alternative than to assume they are all deceiving the King." replies George.

The next forty-five minutes move quickly. Once there appears to be no more activity to the south Sabah heads around the southern wall and rejoins the party with their mounts. They continue east-southeast, staying to the south side of the causeway structure running over 1500 feet from the building east of the Khafre pyramid to temple dedicated to Khafre at the other end. Once around that, there are a large number of buildings comprise the tombs to the priests and lesser royalty situated due east of the Great Pyramid for close to 1000 feet square. This gives the party plenty of cover to move in the direction of the pyramid without being seen.

They eventually wind up at the three smaller subsidiary pyramids on the lower half of the eastern side of the Great Pyramid, similar in size to the trio that had been south of the Menkaure pyramid. There appears to be some activity on the Great Pyramid side between the southern and central of these three smaller pyramids.

Sending the party's stealthy scouts, Ruby and Fish, they can see that on the opposite side there is an even smaller pyramid between this trio of structures and the Great Pyramid, which appears to be where all of the activity is centered based upon the amount of noise and light coming from the opposite side facing the Great Pyramid. Multiple Groups of seven Egyptian military soldiers, comprised of an officer and six enlisted personnel move clockwise in patrols around this smallest pyramid.

Once they report this back to the party Sabah says, "I believe that structure, unlike these nine larger pyramids, is mostly hollow inside rather than solid. The King has held private ceremonies and religious services with the High Priests there during his prior visits to Gizah. The only opening to it is on the side facing the Great Pyramid of Khufu." Lawrence taps his chin. "That's gotta be the place to be. We'll need a big distraction to draw away the patrols." "I'm better'n sneakin' than I'm makin' noise!" offers Fish.

Watching for around fifteen minutes it appears that one of the three separate patrols has stopped. Where it had been that the groups were generally in sight of each other there is now a short gap of a little more than a minute between sighting the two remaining patrols. Lawrence whispers, "Or we can rely on some luck. Follow me." He sets off in a half-crouched run with Fish right behind him. George looks to Ruby with a look half way between astonishment and what the hell and crouching, runs after Lawrence and Fish. "Sure, I guess let's just try to get between them!" Ruby motions to the others and they make a run for it. Abby shrugged and, since she didn't have any better ideas, followed the others out. Sabah, Mina and Freya remain with the horses.

The five manage to successfully scurry across and get down behind a low sandbank before the next patrol comes around. They all hold their breath as the patrol reaches the area where their tracks intersect the soldier's path but none of the men appear to notice them. This group eventually moves around the next corner of the pyramid and out of sight. The other three have a better view of the prior corner where the next group will be coming around from and Mina gives them the "All Clear" signal.

Staying close to the pyramid and using the low sand dunes that had built up by the base of it, the group circumnavigates around in a clockwise direction going from the western side then along the south side, stopping and hiding whenever the roving patrols approach. They eventually reach the east side (the side facing the Great Pyramid) and can see what is going on better.

The front of the pyramid opens up by a pair of large stone doors, creating a doorway 30 feet wide and 20 feet high. Magical light shines out from inside. From the angle that the party is at they are unable to see what is inside the doorway. However, a large canvas canopy with a wooden framework is covering approximately 40 feet on each side, has been erected in front of this doorway heading towards the Great Pyramid, the area lit by lanterns. There are at least 60 people milling about in this area. Several appear to be servants, but there are at least a dozen guards and also the Grand Vizier. One man is dressed in western European garb, and is probably another French wizard, but not one that they have met up until now. Ruby also recognizes one of Neferka's sisters also in this area, being guarded by an ogre.

Lawrence crouches in the shadows. He whispers back to the others, "That's too many for us to handle. Do you think the wizards would recognize us if we just walked in?" Ruby says, "I think anyone would recognize us as outsiders if we just walked in. We may need to dress as guards or servants or find another way to sneak inside." Lawrence says, "Then we'll have to draw enough of them over here."

"Yes, you are right Lawrence." Ruby squints her eyes. "I wonder, does it look like there are any areas of that tent, any small corners that are not guarded?" She takes a moment to give it a good look. "I wonder if the other side is similar to this one, though I think it would take us too long to get around over there to see for ourselves."

The canvas is more of a pavilion than tent. The guards are looking mostly to the southeast, in the direction that the earlier trouble was from which the party is to the northeastern corner of the structure. The Grand Vizier and some of the guests head back inside. There are now only four people within forty feet of the party. One is the man dressed in western garb. The other man is an older Egyptian man dressed in very fancy robes. Two other Egyptian women are beside him, acting as servants.

There looks to be some commotion, as guards bring back to this area the bodies of the two Frenchmen that had been recently killed (by the party). Most people under the canopy either look or move to the southeast to get a glimpse. Neferka's sister wants no part of this and heads back inside the pyramid with her bodyguard. Interestingly, the Frenchman near the party appears disinterested and continues his conversation with the old Egyptian.

Ruby says, "We could draw off some of the guards and then what? Perhaps we should just... go inside and get involved. I don't think they will kill us on sight. It looks rather grim as to how we can get inside without..." her words grow slower, "... being... seen..." She ponders for a long moment. "I realize that the palace would have a lot of magical protections but I wonder just how much magical protection that tent would have. Thoughts?" She looks to her group with a grin.

George nods slowly. "Ok, I think that is worth a shot, lets give it a go. Ideally with some kind of distraction to the side to help us." Lawrence says, "Ruby, can you cast an illusion or make a noise away from the entrance? We need to keep the crowd's attention away from us." She replies, "Yes, I can do that once we are ready. I will cast something in the far distance and then we can try to run in this area. Ready?"

Once her companions are ready, Ruby casts dancing lights approximately 170 feet to the southeast, in the area where the guards are already looking. She tries to motion to the remaining group but doubts they have any clue what is about to transpire. "At least there is someone left behind to help us if we need it," Ruby grins, "Which of course we won't because my plans always go according to, well, plan. Let's go!" she whispers, leading her friends towards the tent in a quick dash, finding a loose area to try to sneak up underneath it. She listens next to it trying to find a quiet area then finally peeks underneath.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 92, “We'll make this stuff up as we go." September 11, 1882, 10:30PM. *

Staying low and moving quickly, the five of them manage to get across the distance without being seen. Looking under the canvas they now see the interior of the pyramid, which primarily is a large room approximately sixty-foot-square with a twenty-foot high ceiling and nine stone supports beams situated in the room each 15 feet from the wall and next beams (the beams hold up the upper part of the pyramid). 

The interior of the pyramid has approximately seventy-five people, with the King and Queen both present, as well as many of the French. Among the people in the room are approximately 20 guards (15 human, 5 ogre) as well as around 20 priests and acolytes attired in robes, nearly identical to those which Sabah provided that the party are now wearing. "I wonder if the Princess is here," Ruby whispers. "I don't see her yet.” A quick look at the people present do not reveal either the Princess or General Orabi to be in attendance yet.

Ruby says, “Good thing we have these clothes, we can blend in. Should we split up or try to stick together?" "Let's stick together, and mingle as a group. We can mill around the edges, keep your hoods up and look devout" adds George with a grin. Walking around, nobody questions them although one of the real priests inside the pyramid does eye Ruby a little suspiciously for a few minutes. They spot four of the French who had been in the Palace in Cairo the previous day, specifically the former Empress of France Eugenia de Guzman, Victor Duruy, Edgar Degas, and Jean Faure. This quartet is staying close to where the King and Queen are at.

Ruby nods, "Okay, let's mingle. The Princess mentioned a private chamber, this may be that room. We should also keep a lookout for any French spies or intruders who may wish to disrupt the peace treaty." The group, as casually as they can, slips into the other groups of priests, trying not to engage anyone specifically. George and Ruby soon see that towards the very back of the room are the elder French wizards Louis Daguerre and Michel Chevreuel. Dagurerre looks nervous and checks his watch.

George moves to stay within earshot of Daguerre to see if he can overhear anything. George directs Ruby to covertly watch the priest who watched her with suspicion. It takes around fifteen minutes for George to piece together snippets of the conversation. They are apparently waiting for the arrival of the other dirigible with the Princess and General. It was apparently expected to be here a short while ago. 

Ruby pulls up her hood around her red hair a little tighter before slowly moving closer to the group in the front of the room and trying to listen in to their conversation. Luckily she had spent many a lesson with her friend Katherine back home in Promise City learning how to speak French. Of course, she always thought it would be useful for her singing, it never occurred to her she's be using it for eavesdropping on the former Empress of France. Ruby hears that they are anxiously waiting the arrival of the Princess and her husband. Victor Duruy is confident that they will be able to bring a speedy end to the war, that getting the King and General together in the same room will be a chance to finally air their differences. 

Ruby observes as the Priest looks around the room and then exits the pyramid. George motions Ruby to follow him. Ruby gives a nod of her head, acknowledging George then makes her way across the room to meet up with him. "Yes that one disappeared out. Perhaps he knows why the Princess is not here yet? Let's go find out." The two leave to follow the priest out of the temple. The Priest has joined up with another and is asking the other man if he knows why any followers of Bast would be present. The other replies that he is unaware of any having been invited, although he says that since the Princess was in Bast's city she may have ordered some to be in attendance. 

Up to this point they had perceived all of the priestly robes to be identical. Upon closer examination of their garments, compared to the others, George now notes that there is a slight difference in the pattern of the silver threading on the sleeves. The two priests talking together have slightly different patterns as well. Ruby gives a nod of her head, acknowledging George then makes her way across the room to meet up with him. "Yes that one disappeared out. Perhaps he knows why the Princess is not here yet? Let's go find out."

George stays hidden in the shadows as he continues to listen, making sure their ruse continues undiscovered. One of the priests gestures upward. Three sphynx simultaneously take to the sky, one departing from each of the larger pyramids. They are flying upward. George watches the sphinx. "Um, that doesn't look good," Ruby whispers. "But what are we going to do against three of those? Maybe they are going to escort the Princess back here. They should be protecting her, right?"

"In theory yes, the priesthood I would think has not been influenced by the French. I want to see what the Sphinx are doing, but our job here is to ensure the continuation of the truce. It may fall to you and I to be Orabi's silent partners here and make sure the treaty is signed." muses George. Ruby stares at George long, unspeaking. Finally, "And how are WE going to do THAT?" "Well, we will use the tried and true method of Miss Constance West. We'll make this stuff up as we go." replied George with a smile.

Ruby tries to keep a straight face but a grin breaks out anyway. "I can't argue with that. Yet I hope it doesn't come to that. It will be hard trying to convince someone who it seems like mere hours ago locked me in jail and considered the death penalty to listen to what I have to say. It would have to be my greatest acting feat ever." The trio of sphynx fly off to the northeast. With the moon shining on the golden sections of their bodies it is easy to track their movement. They fly for nearly a mile and them stop and hover at a point over 1000 feet above the ground. Ruby says, "I sure hope that isn't our friends. I thought they were going to follow us as we went and I hope they did..."

Ruby comments after a long pause. "I sure hope the Princess shows up." George studies where the sphinx are hovering and estimating what may be there. "Get ready Ruby, we may need to have these priests not report something" whispers George. A distant shape soon becomes visible as the dirigble. It flies over the community of Gizah as the three sphynx fly towards it. The two smaller female sphynx each take up a position on either side of the gondola, still keeping a forty foot distance from the craft . The male sphynx flies before it, escorting it towards the pyramids.

George watches with relief as the sphinx take up escort positions. He waits with Ruby as the dirigible nears. "Ruby I think we should head out to greet the dirigible, hopefully you can signal the princess that you are here so she knows she has some allies present?" suggests George. Ruby replies, "I don't really know how I can signal her while she is up in the sky. I am sure she will look for us when she is landed. We don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves and get ourselves arrested before negotiations even begin. If there is a way I can signal her once she is landed I will. Let's just keep watching and see where they land."

"Yes, that is what I meant, be there to greet her as she lands. Though I do suppose I could try to send her a message with a spell" suggests George. She answers, "No, save your spells . I have a feeling we will need them." Ruby and George track the dirigible as it lands and if it's safe they will try to be in the landing area. The dirigible begins to get closer and starts to lower in altitude. They continue to stay close but not draw attention to themselves as the dirigible gets closer, intending to get the Princesses or the General's attention if either exits the ship once it lands. Lawrence hangs around the party to keep an eye on the French. He thinks, "Those shifty bastards look nervous about something."

The dirigible lowers in elevation and nears. As it gets closer they see that cables have been extended out from the gondola and that each of the sphynx flying on either side the gondola are holding the end of the cables. Circumnavigating around the three pyramids, the dirigible lands on the plain immediately below the Great Pyramid and the small pyramid that the King is currently at. The two sphynx hold the cables while most of the guards and servants under the awning head out to assist with the ropes.

The dirigible is secured and several guards take up position by the ramp moved up to the door. The guards take up position by the foot of the ramp and the first to exit the gondola are two ogre guards. Next to exit are two pair of Frenchmen coming off side-by-side. The first two are the elderly Jacquard beside another man who looks nearly as old, who the party has not met yet. Behind them are the diplomat Passy walking beside the archaeologist Champollion. Ruby let out a sigh and caught George's eye. "Of course there would be more," she whispered. "And them." They stayed hidden within the group.

Instead of following Ruby and George inside, Abby had hidden herself in the shadows outside. Someone had to keep eyes and ears on what was going on out here, and she suspected not everyone had arrived yet. She'd also hoped to spot Cal and his group again. When Ruby and George came back outside she detached herself from the shadows and casually made her way toward them. "All quiet out here so far," she said softly as the dirigible made it's way down. "Inside?"

The next pair to exit the dirigible gondola are Princess Neferka and her husband General Ahmed Orabi. Behind them are two more Frenchmen, who the party only met once during the initial dinner when Orabi first arrived at Zakazik. They are two of the six French assigned to the team to accompany Orabi in the field, these two being that group's leader Baron Gaspard Gouraud, who had been Napoleon Bonaparte's friend and biographer, and Hippolyte Adolphe Taine, an accomplished writer and vocal critic of war. 

Ruby says to George, "There they are. They will be hard to get to, though probably harder once they get inside." Ruby glances at the dirigible. "It looks like that will be easy enough to get off the ground on this side but I don't think those Sphinx will exactly let us fly off with it once in the air. But for now we need to let the Princess now we are here. Let's go." Ruby begins walking through the crowd towards the Princess getting closer, looking for a spot she can take advantage of. 

Once they are all off it appears that the dirigible gondola is now empty except for two men working inside at the controls. One has his back to the group but appears to be the French designer of the craft, Giffard. The other is attired as a pilot, although he is a different man than the one who piloted this craft before. The ten who exited remain in double-file rows and are led by the ogres in front through the area with the canvas tarp, with people partying to make way for them. 

As the royals approach the pyramid Orabi says "Halt. I require further assurances of my safety before I enter this structure." Ruby moves closer but still stays a distance, she wants to see what will happen. But before they go inside the tent she will make her move to the Princess. A young man in his twenties soon exits the pyramid. From appearances, he seems to be one of Neferka's brothers. He tells Orabi, "The King cannot exit this pyramid, it would not be safe outside with the rebels from Cairo seeking to kill him. The truce stated to you is in effect and will be until midnight." Orabi says, "Very well Seneb, I trust the word of the crown prince." He turns to Gouraud and asks "The present time?" The Baron takes out a pocketwatch and says, "General, it is now 10:45PM" Orabi says, "Very well, we will stay for no more than one hour." The ten enter the pyramid. The crowds follow. 

Ruby keeps her head down and approaches the group on the Princesses side, getting in front of the group. She stays towards the back of the tent but finds a small spare box to stand on. She stands on it but not above the crowd until the Princess is looking her way. Once the Princess looks her way, Ruby stands taller and pulls the hood partially off her head, revealing her red locks. She tries to make eye contact with the Princess to get confirmation that she has seen her. 

Abby moved with the crowd, blending in and staying off to Ruby's side. When Ruby climbed up, she moved off to the right where she could see both her teammate and the Princess and observed. Ruby leans over to George. "We can only hope they know we're here." George sighs "I am not sure, we have to wait and watch. My confidence derives from the knowledge that the queen of improvisation, Ruby West is at my side." says George with a little smile. "You know, I'm mostly good getting me INTO trouble, not getting us OUT of trouble," she laughs. She locks eyes with Abby to acknowledge her position. Ruby steps down and recovers her fiery locks. "The question is, what do we do when stuff - the French plan - goes crazy. Do we know?" All they could do was wait.

The Princess and General do not take their eyes off of the King and Queen. Baron Gouraud moves to Orabi's right while Passy takes position on the Princess's left. Taine and Campollion fall in behind the Princess and her husband, so the French have essentially surrounded the young couple on three sides, with the two ogre guards flanking them as well. Jacquard and his companion head over to the far corner, joining Daguerre and Chevreul. 

George whispers into his sleeve, casting "message" to General Orabi and saying in Arabic "You have hidden allies here to keep you safe. At least some of the French are not working for peace." The General looks noticeably shaken. For the first time since his arrival he takes his eyes off the royal family and begins to glance around the room. 

The next fifteen minutes pass with Neferka and her mother the Queen doing almost all of the talking. Most of it is superficial, about wedding details and various small talk. The King finally steps forward. Looking first to his daughter he says. "Explain why you would marry this traitor, and do so without my permission?" Neferka states, "He is not a traitor, he is my husband. Do not speak unkindly to either of us or we will take our leave." A long silence follows. 

The Queen is the first to break the silence, saying to the King "Once again she proves that she is indeed her father's daughter. You raised her to be as decisive as you, and now fault her for doing so." He turns towards his wife and says, "Silence woman." Turning back towards Neferka he states, "Very well my daughter, I will rephrase my question. Why did you marry this man? Did he or our foreign guests coerce you in any way?" Neferka says, "Coerce, no sir. Influence perhaps, but I chose my husband primarily to bring peace again to Egypt. How can that be a wrong decision?" 

Ruby's body tenses. She watches the Frenchmen closely as the proceedings begin. She motions to her companions to move a little closer to the front of the room, where all the main players are and for all to be ready but is cut off off by an elder woman muttering in a language she doesn't speak. Luckily she has a lot of experience reading body language. She relaxes the best she can, takes George's hand and reads his body language, smiling if he does, nodding when he does, frowning when he does so it looks like she understands.

An older Egyptian woman attired in nice clothing who had been attending to one of Neferka's sisters breaks away from the royal family and heads over towards where Ruby and George are standing. George's eyes are on the king and queen, though he watches the approach of the woman from the corner of his eyes with indifference. Abby let Ruby and George keep their eyes on the main group and observed the woman walking toward them for a moment. She is trying to keep an eye out for any dangers in the room. 

Ruby directs her vision to the main area so it looks like she is not paying great attention to the woman in front of them. The woman approaches the party and speaking very softly mutters in Arabic, "Priests and Priestesses of Bast, your presence is a welcomed sight. There is much tension in the room and the elder French possess the power to destroy everyone in the room should they desire too." Abby answered, just as softly, "We seek first, always peace. If that is not to be, we seek to protect all the Royal Family and the sovereignty of Egypt. The elder French will not find themselves unopposed should they choose to act without honor." 

George still keeps his eyes on the action at the front but replies softly in Arabic "Thank you for the warning. Let the princess know her precious jewel of the west is here. We are here to insure peace for Egypt. Bast will protect her people." The woman replies, "I will let her know." 

Before leaving the older woman leans over and whispers into Ruby's ear in English "The Mexican Fire Rod may soon be needed, my Golden Eagle." Ruby's breath caught in her chest and she had to catch herself from falling into the arms of the old woman, who had just identified herself to Ruby as in reality being her mentor, the Mexican wizard Manual Gonzalez. But she stayed strong and steeled herself. With a nod of her head in understanding she watches the woman walk away.

After the woman leaves George whispers the conversation to Ruby. Suddenly George was whispering in her ear. She whispers back. "I know who that is, someone very close to me. It's time for the very big guns. Literally. Things are about to get very bad and we must be ready. George, get into my pack and get the rod out and hide it in your robe so I have it ready when I need it." She slips her pack off her back. 

Ruby motions for Abby and Lawrence to come to them. Once they are all together Ruby speaks quickly. "Trust me on this now, things are going to happen now and the time for talking is over. Prepare for battle the best you can." Lawrence says, "I was afraid of this. Battle is not something I look forward to. But prepare for the worst and hope for the best." He sighs and reaches into his pocket for his pistol. 
Abby continued to watch, paying more attention to the other observers than the negotiations going on. Mentally, she noted the rifle, pistol, and sword secreted under the robe in case she should need them. Lastly, the fire rod, tied to her belt. George complies with Ruby's request and surreptitiously retrieves the Mexican fire rod and conceals it in his sleeve. 

The Frenchmen Passy and Taine had held back, but once the discussion moved towards a negotiated peace they stepped forward and contributed to the conversation. With their guidance both Orabi and the King begin to negotiate terms of a truce. 

The peace negotiations continue. The major terms to the peace treaty have been established. The General says that he will be departing with his bride as planned, and that since it will take time to prepare the treaty documents, that they follow the western custom and shake hands on these terms for the time being and sign the actual documents the next day at noon. The Kings consults with his Grand Vizer before agreeing to this. 

The King returns from the consultation and says, "For the benefit of these Foreign diplomats who have helped with these consultations I will adhere to their custom." Orabi raises and extends his hand forward. George alone notes that while his thumb is up and index finger extended, his other three fingers are actually curved inward. George quickly casts detect magic to see if the general is under some kind of control or his hand is false or magical. George nudges Ruby and whisper "hand" as he nods in the generals direction. George notes a magical outline of what appears to be either a large revolver or a sawed-off shotgun in the hand that the General is now extending directly towards the King.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 93, “Boom" September 11, 1882, 11:30PM.* 

George notes a magical outline of what appears to be either a large revolver or a sawed-off shotgun in the hand that the General is now extending directly towards the King. Alarmed, George quickly casts message again to the "general" "Put your hand down and use the other hand or you will be destroyed." George gestures Ruby to intercept the general "his hand is a gun stop him" Ruby reacts quickly to George's warning, pulling out her gun and moving as quickly as she can she tries to shoot the "General" in the hand to keep him from shooting the King. "Save the King!" she yells, stopping to shoot.

As occurred with the earlier message to him, the General appears alarmed at hearing this. Rather than complying, his reaction is to fire the gun, which then becomes visible to everybody in the room. It is a sawed-off version of a 55-calibur Elephant Gun, designed to bring down the largest land animal from a distance of 100 yards. It lets out a resounding "Boom". The impact at point blank range is that it has blown a large hole in the center of the King's chest. Lawrence had made his way for the nearest exit. When he is halfway there, the boom from the general's gun causes him to turn around. "Crap." He struggles to control the crowd trying to escape.

Ruby simultaneously fires her gun at the General and continues to run towards the Princess. As the shots ring out, George signals Lawrence and Abby to take the edges of the room as George breaks into a run towards the general. Abby ripped off the robe as she sprinted to the right. Her eyes scanned the room for other reactors, anyone she suspected of interfering on the side of the probably impersonated General. Or anyone looking to take advantage of the chaos to harm any of the Royal family.

Ruby's shot is perfect, hitting the General, however the bullet does not penetrate, instead deflecting off and striking against the pyramid wall. "Okay officially time for big guns," she mutters. Seeing Abby's move, Ruby thinks "That's a good idea", as she now copies Abby, also dropping the priestess robe of Bast to the ground as she continues to rush to the aid of the Princess. "Princess!" she calls out in the chaos, though it occurred to her just then that this also might be an imposter. Perhaps even one of her idols, Sandra Bernhardt. Wasn't her name mentioned among the French traitors?

The two Ogre bodyguards in front move immediately, one pushing the Queen back against the wall and shielding her. The other grabs Princess Neferka, pulling her away from General Orabi. Three separate lightning bolts fly across the room from the far corner where the elder Frenchmen were standing. Two strike the Grand Vizer, one bolt skewering his chest and the other through his neck. The bolts also continue on behind him, striking down two of his apprentices and another guard. The third bolt curves out from a side angle, striking the crown prince who earlier spoke to Orabi and another young man who was near him. Abby sees this but is too late to stop the lightning bolts, but she does note that the quartet of elder French appear to be preparing to cast more spells.

George is less than ten feet away from the General when Orabi sees him with his peripheral vision and swings the elephant gun up in George's direction. George knows that it appears to only a single-barreled weapon, so would now be empty of ammunition, however Orabi is wielding it as though it can be fired again. George charges forward trying to get close enough to get past the barrel of the gun. Ruby glances around in the chaos for George to get her Fire Rod and she immediately sees the danger he is in. "Crap." She runs full speed for the gun to jumps on it, hoping to tackle it to the floor and keep it from going off.

One Frenchman completes his spell and an iron wall immediately erupts over the large entrance to the pyramid, sealing all occupants inside and separating them from anybody outside. At this point there are approximately 65 people total trapped inside. The room is illuminated by magical light, although the smoke from the firearms is slightly obscuring the visibility. Lawrence stops short of the wall. "Well that just ain't right. If this is how things are going to be, so be it."

Abby decides that goal number one had to be to stop either of those men from casting another spell. She pulled the rifle out, but instead of pointing it she held it her side ready to be pulled up if she needed it. Then she charged the man on the left, fully intending to slam into him and knock him into his compatriot.

Ruby manages to throw herself in front of the gun pointing to George as it fires again. Inside the now sealed pyramid Orabi's Elephant Gun sounds even louder, almost deafening. The recoil from the hit flings Ruby's body back and George catches her. However, unlike the King, there is no hole in her chest. Instead there is a large round scorch mark on Aphrodite's magical dress that Ruby is wearing. George lays Ruby on the ground as he sees she in conscious, As he stands the fire rod slides out of his sleeve next to Ruby. George tries to grab the gun away from the ogre or at least cause it to fire away from Ruby or anyone else

Before Abby reaches the Frenchmen one tosses magic missiles from his Fingertips at her as well as a human guard and an orge guard who are also charging them. A total of seven bolts fire forward, two striking Abby, two striking the human guard, who falls, and three striking the ogre guard, who appears unfazed and continues his charge. The fact that this man had just sent seven missiles flying didn't escape her. But magic was his playing field, and she didn't plan to play fair. Aware now that she wasn't alone Abby continued her change and lifted the rifle. But instead of firing, she swung it like a club at his head.

Orabi releases the gun completely to George and grasps tightly onto him while casting a spell. George is only mildly bothered by a wave of electricity that moves from Orabi's hands and into him. However, by the time the gun is pointed to the wizards an orge guard and his ally Abigail are blocking his shot. Orabi is them lifted up the air by an oversized disembodied hand comprised of golden energy that grabs the General around the stomach. The hand stretches back to the older woman who had spoken to him and Ruby earlier.

The Frenchman who had thrown the missiles was Jacquard, who she successfully strikes with the rifle. Despite his use of magic to slow his aging, he is still the eldest of the wizards at 130 years of age and no longer capable of physical combat. The rifle strikes him the head for a large gash, which dazes him. Meanwhile, the Ogre charges and makes a dive towards Daguerre and Chevruel, but instead goes head-first into the pyramid wall as they teleport away. The remaining elder Frenchman throws five magical missiles into the now fallen Ogre, who now appears to be either unconscious or dead.

Abby didn't want to leave the first man at her back, but he seemed to be reeling from the blow of the rifle. Abby turned and launched herself over the downed Ogre toward the last of the elder Frenchman, shoving the butt of the rifle into her stomach, hoping to knock him over. Leaping the ogre causes her to lose her footing and stumble. The wizard turns towards her and prepares to cast a spell.

Lawrence draws his gun and fires at the wizard who struck down the ogre. "Hermes, aid your servant." His shot is true as the bullet strikes the elderly wizard in the side of his head and he falls. A gun shot then rings out and he then falls dead at her feet. She sees that Lawrence was her savior. Lawrence then finds himself covered over by a thick sticky web-like substance that pins him to the floor and nearest support column. Abby sees this and realizes that he will not be helping her again anytime soon due to the web spell.

George whirls back to Ruby, not letting go of the gun. Summoning the grace of Athena, he chants a quick healing spell over her rapidly bruising chest. Ruby feels immediately better. She blinks a couple of times as the room spins. Once it stops spinning she says to the elevated Orabi, "You've just pissed off a goddess. Probably not a good idea around these parts." She was woozy but not going to let on. "Are you willing to risk further wrath of the Gods by harming us?" George bends down for a quick kiss "Find the princess, make sure it's really her." before grabbing the gun he is up and running towards the king, hoping he has enough healing to stabilize him at least.

Once the immediate battle is over Ruby lets out a long breath. George's healing had made her feel much better but she couldn't help but think that had been a close call. "Thank you Aphrodite," she says out loud to no one in particular. She gathers the Fire Rod and holds it tightly. "Someone secure that traitor, just in case the spell wears off. He's better to us alive, obviously," she says, pointing to the fake Orabi.

However, the remaining five still-standing guards in the room ignore her comments and open fire on the held target that had just slain their King. They are joined by magic missiles thrown by the quartet of French diplomats, Duruy, de Guzman, Degas and Faure, who had remained out of the battle to this point. The barrage of missiles, both lead and magical, bring his life to a close. The magical hand lowers the body to the floor and the hand then fades away. Ruby nods to the "old woman." She wasn't sure she should give away her teacher's identity. Few here knew who he was and perhaps he wanted to keep it that way. George crawls over to the King and not surprisingly finds that king is very, very dead.

A blinding flash of light shoots forth from the very center of the room and about fifteen feet up, temporarily blinding all occupants. Simultaneous to that a voice loudly yells out "Stop" in Arabic, French, English and Nubian. As eyes re-adjust they see that an Egyptian man in fancy robes holding a scimitar has moved to the very center of the room. George and Ruby recognize his as the Oxford-educated attorney who accompanied the Grand Vizier Azam when he abducted them from Zakazik.

The man with the scimitar says, "Everybody except for the King's Guard, lower all weapon and magical items immediately. Guards, if anybody speaks without being addressed first by me you can assume they are casting an offensive spell and are ordered to shoot them. There has been enough killing. Both of the assassins of the Royal family appear to now be dead." He turns in the direction of the ogre shielding he Queen and says, "Release her." He then asks, "Queen Nikkathia, are you unhurt?" She turns and then sees her husband's body and screams. She then sees the bodies of her sons and rushes over to them, sobbing.

Ruby lowers her weapon and nods to her comrades to do the same, in case they had other plans in mind. She kept a very close eye on the Princess to see how she would react. George, had already placed the rifle on the ground, but he sits back on his heels and waits for more order to come to the room.

Ruby then heads over to the Princess. "Nerferka, are you alright?" Ruby carefully looks the woman in the eyes, checking to see if the girl is actually the real princess or if it is the actress Sandra Bernhardt (or another) is disguised as the Princess. Looking Neferka in the eyes, there does not seem to be anything amiss. However, the Princess has no reaction at all to Ruby, as though she has never met her before. She has spent enough time recently with Neferka to know the young woman well, and the woman before her looks slightly younger.

Ruby then recognizes that she has seen "this woman" before, specifically in the mirror the previous day after she used Neferka's ring to make herself into the Princess. The King had confiscated that ring from Ruby before sending her back down to the castle dungeon. This woman, however, is not wearing any rings. Stepping back and checking for a magical aura as she had been taught, Ruby detects one around the Princess, the highest magical concentration appearing to be coming from a toe on the woman's right foot, however the feet are both currently covered with silk shoes, although looking closer there appears to be a slight bump on that toe.

Ruby takes a step away from the Princess with her head bowed low in an nonthreatening manner. She stops, then looks at George and ever so subtly looks in his eyes and shakes her head back and forth in a manner that probably only two people who had been together for a long while would recognize the meaning. She shakes her head once towards the Princesses right foot and stops moving.

The lawyer orders all eleven bodies lying on the floor to be checked. The only one still alive is the Frenchman Jacquard. The lawyer turns to Duruy and says, "You said that you team had a physician with you?" Duruy replies, "We did, Napoleon Bonaparte's person physician Dominique Larrey." The Frenchman Baron Gouraud gestures to the body beside Jacquard Duruy and angrily states, "The Americans have murdered him."

Queen Nikkathia tooks up in anguish from beside her dead son and with venom in her voice says to Gouraud "You're a fine one to accuse somebody else of murder. You were the person who handed that invisible gun to Orabi to kill my husband!" The Egyptian lawyer says "What!" Nikkathia replies, "When he first stood beside Orabi I saw their hands touch. I did not realize at the time that anything was in it." Several others in the room are recognized and now acknowledge that they too saw that. The lawyer orders two of the guards to arrest the old Baron. The man makes no attempt to resist or deny the charges.

The French Empress Eugenia Maria de Montijo de Guzman moves forward and hugs her old friend the Queen saying, "We knew nothing of this plot Nikki, I swear. Gouraud has spent the last week in the company of Orabi, somehow the charismatic General must have persuaded him, just as he persuaded your daughter to enter into marriage."

The Egyptian attorney turns and faces George. He states in English "All right Eastman. Explain your presence here." George nods slowly towards Ruby. George stands slowly with hands out to his side, making no sudden moves. "We were asked to come by the princess. Do not bother asking her now, for she is not here. Just as Orabi was an imposter, so too is this 'princess'. Her fears were correct and she was in danger. My companions and I have uncovered a plot by a few of the French high wizards to destabilize Egypt to further their own fanatical politics of magic. They want to create a puppet state that will allow them to practice arcane magic without restriction. I fear the faction of the French wizards who schemed to kill the king have both the real Orabi and princess captive. My guess is they wished to kill all the other royal family and be in control of the new rulers of Egypt. We are also here under the guidance and protection of Bast and under her aegis seek to protect and save Egypt," answers George in his calm, earnest, baritone.

The lawyer mulls this over and nods. "Some of what you say is clearly true, however I believe that you may have overstated the involvement of the French. One thing that I have learned over time is to recognize when people are sincere. Other than Mr. Gouraud's involvement I sensed no duplicity from any of the French present here now. During the last week Mr. Duruy, Mrs. de Guzman and their party have been sincere in their seeking of peace. Similarly, Mr. Taine and Mr. Passy's negotiations during this past hour spoke of true passion, they believed and wanted a peaceful resolution."

He then gestures to the body of the apprentice lying dead behind that of the Grand Vizier Azam and says, "Prince Rajjid was clearly in on the plot, for it was he and not the French wizards who cast the bolt that struck down his two half-brothers. He was the eldest son of the King's second wife, and was in the line of succession to the throne if Queen Nikkathia's five children were to have perished. He did it in such a way as to try to incriminate the elder Frenchmen, but that was his own undoing, as the French wizards saw that and retaliated. Whether Azam was also part of that conspiracy we will never know."

Looking back to George he says, "What other evidence do you have? And which other French do you know were involved? Do not speculate, I am seeking hard facts Sir." George laughs at this last statement. "Hard facts? In the hot minute after a fight? I don't know whether to find fault more with your rhetoric or your logic. Hard facts? When we are dealing with magical concealment, duplicity, impersonations, royal intrigue, foreign intrigue, and assassinations? When has hard facts ever been used where these are involved. Shall we begin a lengthy, fact-finding investigation? Foremost though is the fact that I have no reason, evidence, or even inclination to value or trust your authority here to conduct your ad hoc investigation.

The lawyer briefly interrupts, "Sir, I do not know how they did it at your Harvard, but when I studied law at Oxford we were concerned with facts. As to the magical concealment, we will address that momentarily." George answers "Sir, and please do grace me with your name now that I have your title, what "facts" does Oxford concern itself with? Testimony, exhibits, or documentary material? And then there is the issue of authentication. One man's facts are another man's fiction. But perhaps we can discuss such epistemology at a later date. The matter before us is still what "facts" you care to give notice to, admit and consider and which you choose you choose to ignore or dismiss because of their origin."

The man says, "Very well, allow me to clarify. And my full name is Mensah Zuberi, although most address me as Barrister Sefu (George recognizes "Sefu" as being the Egyptian word for sword).

George continues "Secondly, I will not reveal further evidence, speculations, or allow interviews with my team until I have sufficient evidence that you yourself are not a part of the cabal of traitors. Our best suspect was killed, the man who could have identified the people behind this. You did little to stop that, though you were quick to take charge after he was dead." The lawyer answers "Things happened quickly Sir, and my primary concern after the Princes were slain was the protection of the other royal heirs. At that time I was temporarily occupied with throwing up a magical protective sphere over the two youngest Princesses." Gesturing to the far wall where the young ladies are standing he adds, "It still protects them. You may question my priorities, but I have no regrets to my actions."

George goes on "Thirdly, I doubt YOUR assertions sir, as they do not line up with observed facts. I have little inclination to acknowledge your leadership or line of investigation. I KNOW that I am here under the direct orders of the princess and the guardianship of Bast, I have no evidence of your loyalty, motives, or authority. Without proof of that, I cannot aid what may be a deliberate attempt to shield the leaders of this cabal by delaying and deceiving those who would bring justice to Egypt."

The man replies "I am the Royal Barrister, and my duties extend beyond the life of the Monarch. In fact, in accordance with Egyptian Law, I am the sole person designated to certify the eligibility of his successor. I am therefore the ONLY person in Egypt who is in authority at the moment. Once we are free of our temporary prison I will be able to provide you with documentation to support that claim, but in the meanwhile it can be verified by the Queen and any others in the room familiar with Egyptian Law."

George, "I might take some umbrage at your statement considering there are several persons of the royal family who are very much alive. Your yourself have already acknowledged the presence of two of the princesses. And without further information Princess Nerferka is alive, unless you deem them unworthy of succession. A might bit presumptuous"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 94, “Captive Audience" September 12, 1882, 12:00AM. *

The Royal Barrister continues "As to my loyalty, produce a Priest who detect Truthfulness and I will swear my devotion to the Royal Family and how I would never wish to see any harm to them." Gesturing to the Iron Gate over the pyramid entrance he says, "Mr. Dagurrre's spell will not dissipate for another two hours and before that happens I will take full advantage of this captive audience to uncover the facts of what has transpired." George smiles wryly "I have so many options at my disposal to test your assertion. However, perhaps we shall take you up on that offer."

Looking towards 'Neferka", the Royal Barrister says, "Now as to people not being who they seem to be, I would like the 'Princess' to go stand beside her deceased husband." He then turns to the wall where the Royal servants are standing and points first to the older Egyptian woman that had earlier whispered to Ruby and then he gestures to to a young male clerk and states, "And you may both go join them Selletta and Kator." 

The Young Man moves forward and says, "That will not be necessary", as he removes a feather quill from his pocket. He immediately transforms into Neferka's Ogre Mage bodyguard, who had delivered the magical robe to Ruby hours earlier. He is attired in his fancy uniform, with the Legion Flying Belt around his waist. He states, "The Princess sent me here to help, a duty that I have clearly failed with until now. I should have acted earlier, but was confused as to exactly who to help. Mr. Eastman speaks the truth, the woman before us in not Neferka, however I have no reason to believe that the body lying on the ground before us is anybody other than her husband." 

Ruby keeps her eyes trained on the "princess," waiting patiently for her clever fiance to straighten out the details, she was definitely not going to let that fake princess pull a fast one. George says "Thank you for your affirmation Mengesha. And I would ask you where the princess is now, but would accept if you declined due to security reasons. But you know we only seek to aid her in whatever way we can."

Turning back to the barrister George continues "There, you have some confirmation of the reason of our presence. I wish now to ask you some questions. You misrepresented my statement earlier. I merely said SOME of the French delegation acted as such, most of them have acted with the grace and dignity of their station, position, and mission and I commend them for that. But I do take issue with your assertion that the lightning bolts were fired in self-defense. Most of us would say they saw three bolts, all originating from the corner. I saw no attack on them first. It is easy to accuse the dead of crimes as they cannot defend themselves."

The Barrister says, "Three lightning bolts were indeed thrown, and all appeared to have originated from the section of the room with the elderly Frenchmen. However, I was close enough to Prince Rajjid at the time to hear his incantation, which was a different version of a lightning bolt spell than what the French were casting. His was a localized version of a 'Chain Lightening" spell, which bounces from one person to another, and draws upon each victim's life force to continue. You may have noticed that the bolt that killed the princes curved somewhat rather than being fully straight as the wizard version would have been. 

The French began their spells first, and I presume Rajjid also heard them start to cast their lightning spells and decided to use that timing for his. However he acted too quickly, his version of the spell had a much shorter casting time. The wizard version taps into only Wizard Magic, whereas the other version taps into both Wizard and Earth Magics, which are both strong in the Cairo region and accellerated his spell even more. So Rajjid's spell was essentially speeded up, beginning slightly before the others. 

I presume that the French saw it originate from where they were although they did not cast it. Their own spells then reached the end of the casting time and so they sent them at the Egyptian wizards, rather than at Orarbi, their most-likely original target. Furthermore, the French wizards were much more powerful wizards that Rajjid, if had been the ones to cast a 'Chain Lightening' it would have had the power to strike far more than just two victims. 

However, you are correct in pointing out that mine is also just a theory. When Mr. Jacquard regains consciousness we can ask him directly. It may very well be that Azam, Rajjid and the other apprentice Kellif were their intended targets from the onset. However, it is still a fact that the bolt which struck the princes originated from Rajjid rather than the French wizards." George says, "No, it is your observation, not yet a fact until confirmed by other witnesses. It is plausible though I will grant you."

George next says, "I also will now send my finace to examine the body the Orabi, to determine if it is Orabi in truth. Although we have no way now to know if he was under some mental control of another party. Based on information I know of tonight I suspect as such. But again that will be difficult to determine. So, please do not shoot at her as she proceeds to help us discover more of the facts so say you crave. Back to the French, we have further evidence, facts as an Oxford man might say, would you care to hear such testimony?" 

The Barrister says, "You may, but only after I first attempt to remove the magical disguises from these other two as well as Orabi if that identity is indeed false." The Barrister moves forward and casts the spell on the two servants as well as the body of General Orabi. The woman who appeared as Neferka is transformed into the famous actress Sarah Bernhardt. The older servant woman grows in height and transforms into the form of a middle-aged wood elf. As this occurs the French Empress loudly exclaims "Manny!" She jumps up and starts to move towards him until an icy stare from the Barrister causes her to stop. 

Manuel Gonzales states, "Barrister Sefu, I am a long-time friend of the woman Selletta and assumed her identity with her express permission, in order to help protect the King. Obviously, I was unsuccessful in that endeavor, which I deeply regret. My apprentice Constance Grace West nearly died at the hands of that madman as well." The Barrister says, "A madman yes and as near as I can tell, he was also General Orabi, as this appears to be his normal form." 

George says, "Indeed, I fear that there are many layers to this plot. Now we need to determine why Ms. Bernhardt was impersonating the princess. Most likely to provide a better cover for Orabi. I have my own observations for the behavior of Orabi. We cannot verify them directly since he is dead. But we can discuss those later. let us deal with the living. I would ask that my companion Ms. Abigail Marsters to come forward and provide personal testimony as to further evidence as to Ms. Bernhardt's greater role in this as well as again some of the French delegates." The Barrister says, "She may, but first I would like to hear from Ms. Bernhardt directly, otherwise she may pattern her words based upon the further testimony."

The wood elf speaks up again stating, "I concur that Orabi does not appear to be under the transformation of a spell or magical item. After my apprentice's bullet bounced off from him I cast a Dispel Magic to rid him of the "Stoneskin" spell. It would have stripped off any magical disguise as well." The Royal Barrister turns back to the wood elf and says, "And exactly who might you be?" He bows and says, "Manual Gonzales, originally from Mexico, now a resident of the United States. If you are familiar with Novarro's text about world magics, I was the author of the chapter regarding Latin American and South American magic." "I know that book," the Barrister states. 

Gesturing towards the French Empress the Barrister asks, "And she was under you?" For the first time since Ruby has known him, Gonzales blushes and stutters, stating, "Errr, well, what exactly..." The Barrister impatiently replies, "Was she your apprentice?" Gonzales answers "Apprentice? No Sir, although the time that we spent together was rather magical." Several in the room briefly laugh at that response. Ruby steps forward. "I am Master Gonzales's apprentice Ruby West, though as we've already met barrister, you already know that. What I want to know is, where is my friend, the real Princess? And I hope her true husband is with her and this dead body is just a decoy. I would imagine the actress knows where the Princess is." 

Turning to Bernhardt the Barrister says, "Ms. Bernhardt, what have you to say." The woman says, "Like Mr. Gonzales, I am here at the express request of the person whose place I was taking. Princess Neferka feared what her father would do to her, so just as she had done yesterday with Miss. West, she today asked me to use her magical ring to impersonate her. I am not involved in Mr. Gourard's plot, I did not know anything about an invisible gun, or the plan to kill the King." 

The Barrister nods and says, "You too appear to be sincere, however you are also the greatest actress of our generation, so I will remain skeptical." He continues, "Well Ms. Bernhardt, where is the real Princess Nefeka?" The woman replies, "When I saw her last she was in Zakazik. If she is still there now I do not know. Her advisers were suggesting that she relocate, as a major battle may be taking place within that region at dawn." Ruby narrows her eyes at the actress. "The last I spoke to the Princess she was very committed to being here herself! She wanted to convince her parents of her love for her new husband in her own words. I think you kidnapped the Princess, stole her magic ring and you are lying!" 

The Ogre Mengesha steps forward and asks to be recognized. He says, "Either or both of their statements may be accurate. When I left Zakazik many hours ago the Princess did indeed wish to appear before her father in person, however both her own advisors and the French diplomats were strongly opposed to the idea. General Orabi also was opposed, feeling that if the King obtained both of them then the couple would have absolutely no leverage remaining. But one of the main reasons she wished to come in person was to vouch for her friend Miss West. 

Once Neferka found out that Ruby West was safely free of the castle dungeon that no longer became necessary. She still feared for her friends safety, and sent me here to return to Ruby the magical dress that had been purchased earlier. It is truly fortunate that she did so, or Miss West would now be dead. It therefore does not surprise me that Neferka may have sent somebody in her place." He then gestures to Miss Bernhardt and adds, "However, I have never met this woman before. As of early this afternoon she was not in Zakazik, and had never met the Princess up until then. I would be wary of believing this woman's story at face value, and would also very much like to know the current whereabouts of my charge."

The Barrister looks back towards George and says, "I will hear from your Ms. Marsters now." She steps forward and says, "I am Abigail Marsters, and if I may, sir, what I have to relate may shed some light on the motives of Miss Bernhardt. It may be easier to sift truth from lies if I tell you what I know away from her ears, so you may then question her without her being aware of what I've told you." He replies, "It might indeed, and under other circumstances I would agree with that suggestion. However, we are all confined to a single room and will all be here for the next few hours, so this environment will have to do." 

Abby nods and states, "I entered a French camp seeking to liberate some British archaeologists who had been held as spies. They were not, of course. I disguised myself as this woman, Sarah Bernhardt, for the simple reason that I knew she was a member of the wizards group and I knew what she looked like. A man name Prosper Merimee saw me there, and believed me to be his apprentice and that Miss Bernhardt was there to discuss her role in Egypt with him.

From him a learned of a plot where Miss Bernhardt and a man named Sardou, another actor, would impersonate the Druidess Meren and her Priest companion and use the opportunity of delivering sheep from the royal flock to poison the feast in the Palace that night. These orders were passed to Miss Bernhardt by a man named Gay-Lussac. The attempt was to be made this way because two wizards by the name of Pascal and Monteblanc had tried to enter the Palace the previous year using magical disguises and we caught and killed, but without revealing their true identities. A man named Chevreul was the one who brought Merimee, Bernhardt, and Sardou into the plot. The poison was provided by a man named Moissan."

The lawyer stops her there and comments. "Very interesting, that dovetails with facts already obtained. Your friend Miss West warned us of the poisoning plot. And the fact that you know of what happened last year adds further credence to your story, those facts were not shared with outsiders. He turns to Duray and says, "Mr. Duray, your group that came as guests in Cairo numbered six. We know that Mr. Massonet went to convey a message to your colleagues, but what ever became of Mr. Moissan? We have not seen him since word of the poisoning plot first circulated yesterday. And isn't his scientific field alchemy?"

Duray replies, "Henri Moissan is a chemist and inventor. Yes, he has indeed worked before with toxic substances, but only for good intentions. As to where he is at, I cannot say, I have not seen him since last evening. Given all of the confusion at the palace earlier I just assume that he exited along with most of the other guests." The Barrister turns his attention back to Abigail. 

Abby took a deep breath and continued. "Later, I went with a friend to warn the Druidess. She allowed us to accompany her as guards when she left to deliver the sheep to the Palace. We were attacked. We managed to wound some of the attackers and they teleported away. Only a man named Rene Belloq remained. He claimed that my information was incomplete, that Merimee know only part of what was going on and had incorrectly assumed what the purpose of the mission was. I did not trust him, but I also do not like to kill out of hand, nor do I think my own judgment infallible. I wish I had followed my instincts. When we reached the Palace Belloq spoke to the guards in Nubian and we found ourselves imprisoned for our trouble."

The Barrister says, "Actually, your imprisonment had far more to due with Miss West's words to the King and Grand Vizier than anything Mr. Belloq said to a guard. Once we knew of a potential poisoning plot involving the royal flock we left standing orders that any sheep brought to the palace were to be isolated along with the people who brought them." Abby replies, "And yet, Belloq was not quarantined with us. And when I accused him of being a murderer, he only smirked and said it was too bad I didn't speak Nubian so I could warn them. He was quite satisfied with himself, the bastard." 

Abby continues, "I later saw Belloq on a dirigible that was firing on the Palace. The political situation in France is such that the wizards are losing influence rapidly. Soon, France may restrict wizardry, or outlaw it entirely. At least some of the members of the wizards group are trying to bring Egypt under their control, to keep their power and have a safe base to operate from. How widespread this plot is, I cannot say." 

The Barrister says, "Thank you for your testimony." Turning back to Durey, the Barrister asks, "What can you tell me of this Mr. Belloq?" The man replies "I do not really know him, he is one of the newest members of our rather vast group, we have over fifty members. He is a linguist and rather charismatic, so I am not surprised that he managed to talk his way past a lower-level guard. She says she saw him on the dirigible over the palace, and we all saw that crash after the encounter with the transformed German wizard, so he is most likely now dead. Even if he survived the crash, that German wizard has deep hatred for our group, so she would have seen to his demise." 

The Barriseter now turns back to Miss. Bernhardt and asks if she has anything to add. She says, "I stand by my earlier statement. I had no involvement with any plot to harm the King. I was indeed with the group who attempted to stop Miss Marsters from reaching the palace with the sheep yesterday, but only because we too had uncovered information about the poisoning plot. Keeping the poison from ever reaching the palace seemed the best course of action. I could be magnanimous and say that it was to save your King, but the truth is that our team leader Joseph-Louis Gay-Lussac was primarily worried about the safety of our six colleagues visiting with the King at the palace and did not wish for any harm to come to them." 

One of the ogre guards calls out "He is gone" in Arabic. It is one of the pair guarding Baron Gaspard Gouraud. As the others turn in that direction they see both guards still pointing their weapons where the elder French wizard had been, but he is no longer there. Ruby concentrates on the area where the wizard was, trying to detect if he is actually gone or just invisible. She spots an aura of somebody moving away from that area under the cover of invisibility. He is moving in the direction of the unconscious man Joseph-Marie Jacquard, who Abigail is still standing beside. 

"He's there!" Ruby yells, pointing to the spot where the man is. She keeps concentrating while moving towards him in a hurried fashion towards Abby. Not able to see the man, Abby could only assume he was trying to come for the man behind her. She set herself between and began listening carefully as well as watching the floor for signs of the wizard's passing, planning to throw herself toward his feet. A guard fires at where Ruby pointed. The Barrister says, "Nobody shoot. I will cast a detect invisib...." He then stops mid-sentence and freezes like a statue. George swears to a host of gods in several languages.

Abby lays in wait. She does not hear anybody moving near her. Ruby rushes towards the man, scoops up some sand from the ground and throws it onto the invisible shadow. "Shoot him now! You probably need magic to harm him!" Abby attempts to use Ruby's guidance for a magic missile spell. Missiles shoot out from her fingertips and at least two connect. Ruby exclaims, "Nice shot Abby! The coward is hiding behind the pillar, he knows he is guilty!" The man quickly moves behind the nearest support pillar (and away from Abby and Jacquard). 

Abby grabbed her rifle, again not as a gun but as a club. She ran for the pillar, then swung about where she would expect his mid-section to be. He manages to just miss her first swing (one disadvantage to not being able to actually see your target). An object is thrown out from behind the support column. It lands in the center of the room, not far from where George and the Barrister are standing. It looks to be a metal can with the smoke pouring out the top. Reflexively George kicks it back to the column, those days as a footballer in college serving him well. that goes up into the air and explodes, then falling to the group with a trail of red smoke coming from it and hits the pillar. Gonzales yells out "It's not magical, but may be poisonous". Ruby notes the man is still invisible and makes no attempt to get away from the can, and appears to now be casting some sort of spell. 

Ruby hears the incantation, recognizing the spell as the "Transport" spell that Gonzales has used many times before, and remembering that Gonzales always had to use a brazier to first generate a colored smoke needed to make the spell work. "Oh no you don't!" Ruby runs over towards the Baron full speed and dives onto him, trying to knock him over and restrict his weight so his spell won't work. "You're staying right here in this room!!" Unfortunately Abigail is in her way and Ruby sees the aura disappear. Using the sound of his voice and her last swing to guide her, Abby re-aims and tries again. The voice stops and the rifle swings through the air where the voice had been. 

Sighing, George swears again "Guards, obviously a little more alert" "He got away," Ruby says, disappointed. "It happens," Abby said, also disappointed. "But we kept him from taking his friend with him." She watched the guards as they restrained the French and was finally able to move toward the others. "Now there is just her to answer questions." Seeing that he isn't must help against an unseen foe, Lawrence scans the area just to make sure there are no more surprises.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 95, “Have we gone from the frying pan into the fire??" September 12, 1882, 12:15AM. *

George hurries over to the barrister to both protect and try to heal any injury or paralysis, keeping his body between the barrister and the baron. Gonzales says in Spanish, "It appears to just be a minor hold spell George. He will come out of it in a few minutes.” Gonzales then says softly to George, “In the meanwhile, should we discuss this matter with the benefit of his temporary absence?'

George whispers to Gonzales in Spanish "I am well in agreement, though I am not sure who all has ears for this tongue. We need to secure all the remaining French." In Arabic George addresses Mengsha "I would suggest to ensure the safety of your charge as best you can from here you secure the remaining French in the room until we can sort out true motives." The Queen exclaims, "Yes, do so, but not the Empress. She can be trusted." George quietly asks Gonzales in Spanish if he trusts the empress. Gonzales replies "Intimately." "I hope your carnal associations don't blind you" replies George in Spanish. Gonzales answers, "I am usually a good judge of character. And more importantly, her presence will help to calm the Queen. We may need that before this is over."

Ruby says pointing to the actress. "And we're very sure she is in on it so we can take no chances letting her get away. You should tie her to a guard." The Queen says, "Yes, tie her up. Also tie up that one on the ground who the Baron was moving towards." Two of the five guards obey the queen's command, the other three continuing to point their rifles at the other Frenchmen in the room. "Very wise your Majesty. If I might make a suggestion you should also retrieve your daughter's magical disguise from the actress also. I believe it was stolen from her but even if it was not the Princess is not here to claim it herself and it could be dangerous in the wrong hands."

The Queen says, "The only disguise that I know of it the ring which you used yesterday, and I have it right here." She reaches into her pocket and removes what appears to be the ring. Gonzales says, "Your majesty, I detect no magic at all on that item." Ruby says, "I detected a magical aura on her foot, I believe her right toe, that is where I believe her disguise came from. I would suggest checking there. Is seems more and more lies are coming to light." The guard who had tied her up removes the shoe to review a ring that looks identical to the one the Queen is holding. "Now THAT ONE is magical," Gonzales states.

George interjects, "I think all of them need to be searched for additional weapons and escape paraphernalia." Lawrence volunteers to search the prisoners. "I have to find someway of making myself useful." Gonazles suggest to Ruby that she or a magic-using companion cast a "detect magic" and then assist her friend with that task. Ruby nods her head. "Yes my teacher that is a wise suggestion."

Ruby casts detect magic and with Lawrence's help they will go around the room and search for magical items. Between Taine, Champollion, Passy, Jacquard, Bernhardt and the body of Larrey they manage to collect 6 magical rings, 3 magical wands, 2 pair of magical boots, 4 travelling spellbooks, 2 magical daggers, 1 magical belt, and a magical statue of a chimpanzee.

Ruby and Lawrence deposit the pile of goodies at the Barrister and Queen. "Someone came prepared for battle I must say, quite the stash of magic. Most people don't see all this in a lifetime. My mentor might know what some of this is but likely it would need time for examination." Ruby gives the pile a longing look but steps away. Before leaving the statue in the pile, Lawrence examines it closely. "I've never seen anything like this before. I wonder what it does, maybe a magical servant."

Abby looked at Bernhardt with real regret in her eyes. "Until just now, I'd believed maybe you were honest. Merimee expected you to be upset by the mission you were given. How sad that he so overestimates your character." Ruby moves over to the fake princess and purses her lips. She moves closer to the actress and tries to contain her anger but it's simmering in her eyes. "WHERE is the Princess?" she says between gritted teeth. "I don't think there is anyone here who is still believing your story." The tied up Bernhardt looks up at Ruby. For a moment it appears that she would continue spinning the tales she told before....until she gets a good look into Ruby's eyes and the spirit that is behind them. Sarah says, "I honestly do not know. I never saw her."

Ruby says, "That's probably the only thing that will save you now. I don't think anyone believed you but even if they did I know I didn't. If you are honest now and tell the Queen and the court what you know perhaps you will get out of here with your life. Help us understand who made you do this and figure out what is going on." "Where did you get that ring?" Abby asked.

Bernhardt replies, "It was given to me by the King of Hearts, Jean Meissonier. He has a keen eye for detail and briefed me on how to carry myself as the Princess." "So you are only an accessory to regicide and conspiracy?" quips George. Ruby says, "It's time to start imagining then. Someone got that ring from the Princess, and if he's observed her enough to coach you, it's likely to be him. Where would he be, or where might they hold the Princess? For now I'm assuming they'd want to preserve her life."

The Queen of Egypt approaches the woman and says, "My husband was going to have Miss. West executed for impersonating my daughter, although that now appears to have been done with her consent. You just admitted to having never met my daughter. I could have you executed on the spot. Speak the truth, and I may let you live." Bernhardt says, "I went to Zakazik this morning with my team leader Merimee. At the Grand Hotel I met with Meissoner and Jacquard. They said that the Princess was worried about meeting her father and asked me to accompany General Orabi in her place. I do not know anything about a plot to murder your husband your Majesty. Had I known that I would not have participated."

George states, "Your ignorance of the goal is no excuse for your participation, whether you were aware or not, they cast you in their web and you are guilty by association and participation no less than poor judgment." The Queen says, "I concur. Guards, gag this woman so she can cast no spells or attempt to use her charms. We can execute her later."

Gonzales approaches Abigail and says, "We have not been introduced yet, but I am Miss West's teacher. Do I detect a New Orleans accent young lady?" "Indeed, sir," she said, letting her full accent come through. She'd been downplaying it here in order to blend in better. "I'm sure Miss West was an eager student. I am Miss Abigail Marsters." Ruby says, "I am sorry Abby, that was quite rude of me to not introduce you but perhaps you can forgive me I was a little bit distracted with all this," she sweeps her hand in a large motion around the room, "Going on. This is my wonderful, amazing teacher who will have to tell me later just what he is doing here! Not that I am not grateful, of course. But as he knows I am dreadfully curious I am wondering how he ended up here just when we needed him most. He always has a knack for doing that and I am always and forever thankful for his presence in my life." Ruby pauses then gives him a very large hug. "Ah, that is much better."

"So, Abby, Mr. Gonzales, Mr G. Mr.G, this is my friend Abby, whom I have been having quite the adventure with here in Egypt. Something tells me you already know that. She is a very smart, sassy girl so you can imagine why we are friends," Ruby laughs. "All thing have their proper time, Ruby. The middle of a battle isn't always the right one for introductions. At least, not pleasant introductions."

The spell on the Barrister ends. He notes everybody is in different places and most of the French are tied up. "What has transpired?" he asks. As George watches the exchange between the Queen and Sarah he quickly briefs the Barrister on the spell he was under, the escape of the Baron and the interrogation of the actress. The barrister whispers back "Mr. Eastman. I would hope to avoid a panic, but we have a new problem. This pyramid was built with ventilation on each side, which earlier caused the various smoke to filter out and fresh air to come in. Due to my temporary absence I can now see a difference. They no longer appear to be open, as the air in the room is becoming quite stale and the temperature in the room appears to have increased a few degrees."

George rubs the bridge of his nose, "Ok, gather the prisoners in the far corner there and have everyone else go and sit in the other far corner and start talking to distract them. I will take two of the Nubians and we will try to dig a ventilation tunnel under the steel barrier. That is, unless the ventilation shafts are large enough for a human to squeeze in and open the louvers outside. " The Barrister says, "They are up above and too narrow for a person to travel, otherwise looters could enter the pyramid. And there are stones below the barrier, so digging would not be possible."

George says, "Let me have Gonzales on the team at the least he can put up a visual barrier so people don't know what we are doing, and perhaps he has some magic up his sleeve to help." Lawrence sidles up to George, "What's going on? Have we gone from the frying pan into the fire?" "Yes Lawrence, in fact." Ruby sees George pointing to her, Abby and Gonzales and motioning them over. "Seems we're wanted," Abby said, nodding toward George. "Let's head over." Ruby nods and the three of them make their way over to George. "Everything okay? Well, as okay as it's going to be locked inside a pyramid with just about everyone wanting to kill you and thinking you're trying to kill them?" she grins.

As Abby, Ruby and Gonzales come over to join George and Lawrence, George quickly explains the problem of the increasingly stale air. "Seems the French who fled want to finish the job, anyone have any ideas other than digging an air tunnel under the steel wall?" Gonzales tells George, "Indeed. I guess they decided that their colleagues still within the room are expendable. Actually, Miss West does have the means to help. The Mexican Fire Rod was originally designed for a naval vessel, to blast holes in other ships, both wood and metal. It should be sufficient to get through that iron wall." Lawrence claps his hands. "Well, then what are we waiting for? Ruby, do your magic!"

Ruby blinks, a little shocked. "Won't it cause a big explosion inside of here?" George stands agog at Gonzales. "Ooookkkaaaayyy. Uh now pardon my ignorance of arcane magic, but fire is fire and that much fire in here will consume a LOT of oxygen perhaps the remaining supply, not to mention the concussive effects, destabilization of the stones surround the area, collapses, cave-ins, not to mention the pressurization effects that could puncture all our ear drums, result in blackouts and leave our prisoners unguarded. You know other than those tiny issues I think it's a good idea." replies George with perhaps a little too much sarcasm.

To Ruby Gonzales says, "I have a scroll with a barrier spell that I can throw up first to shield those in the room. It creates a Wall of Ice. I've always brought it along on desert treks, as ice can be used to make water." He glances at George and then back to Ruby, saying, "Is he always one to worry about minor details?" "Physics aren't minor details, even in magic. Nor is the life of my Ruby minor in any way shape or form." replies George stiffly "It's okay darling, think of it as making our mark on Egypt," she grins. "Somehow everything will turn out just fine. It always does." George says, "Ok, as long as we don't permanently disfigure an Egyptian monument. It might look funny if the top of the pyramid was missing or the nose fell off the Sphinx."

Ruby shrugs. "Sounds good enough to me. I don't know that we have any other options anyway. I don't exactly want to be sitting in this room with people who just yesterday were ready to execute me. Any minute I'm figuring our warm fuzzy welcome here will wear out and they will want my head back on that platter. If there is a way to secure the prisoners first that would probably be good but otherwise I say let's go."

George says, "Ok, lets get everyone back against the back wall so Gonzales can set up the barrier. Then Ruby and I will go by that pillar over there. I will help her brace the rod against the pillar to minimize knockback. If we sit on the ground with our backs to the pillar and the rod braced against the pillar we should be good." Gonzales likes the suggestion, and builds the ice alcove around the pillar. With the Barrister's assistance Gonzales ushers everybody towards the back corner and throws up a very thick ice barrier, with an alcove built onto the side of for him, Ruby, Abby, Lawrence and George. He says, "Okay Ruby, time to throw caution to the wind." The corner of her mouth crooks up, "It's one of my favorite pastimes!"

Ruby holds up the Mexican Fire Rod, braces herself then recites the activation word at the wall where George had told her to aim. A huge energy missile shoots forth from the wand, travelling the very short distance to the iron doors where A massive explosion follows and the entire pyramid appears to shake. Much of the remaining oxygen is indeed consumed. The wall gets the brunt of the blast, but there is enough residual energy striking the stone walls to both sides that the room gets pelted with smaller stones blasted loose, resulting in several pieces embedded in the ice wall and many cracks in the ice wall as well, but it manages to hold. While the floor and walls of the pyramid are made of stone, there is enough sand and dust inside to stir up and temporarily reduce visibility.

When the dust settles, the six-foot center of the iron wall is pushed in over a foot, with a huge scorch mark. Most of the iron wall still remains, however there is a section on the left where it has separated from the stone wall and is bent outward creating a gap open to the outside that is about eight inches wide and four feet high. "Well, we have ventilation," Abby said with a bit of wry understatement.

With a cloth over his mouth and nose, George approaches the door to inspect it. Turning with a grin he quips "Guess it's too late to worry about starting a panic" to the barrister. George signals a few of the Nubians over to see if they can't open the gap in the wall a little more now that the metal has been stressed. George calls Ruby over and giving her a little kiss and a whispered "good girl" he shows her the gap. "Ruby call an unseen servant and have them set up just outside the door, have them take my jacket and use it as a fan to help push air into the room. Should be a good mindless task to set it to."

I can do that, hopefully it can get some fresher air in here." Ruby casts an unseen servant and after handing it George's jacket sets it out the break to send in some fresher air. It's something anyway. Now, I guess we can wait a bit to see if someone comes around from outside to help us out of here. Barrister, did you say someone was on their way here?" The Barrister says, "There were several people still outside when the doorway was sealed. They hopefully have not gone far." The air begins to circulate and the ogre guards examine the opening then try pulling on it to open the gap wider.

Abby came over and took a look at the gap as well. She knew a little about architecture, so she hoped to use that knowledge to find a better way to widen the gap. She notices that there are a pair of steel poles against the pyramid wall not far from the King's throne, probably used to carry the throne in on top of. They would work as ideal levers to widen the gap. Speaking Egyptian, she pointed out the poles to the guards and helped bring them over. She pointed out the ideal points to apply the levers and lent a hand, as long as it wasn't offensive to the guards. The ogres use the poles to widen the opening, soon bending the metal wall far enough back that not only can the humans exit but the ogres as well (albeit, a rather tight fit for the larger race).

Ruby says, "If nobody objects, I'd like to take a look at the General's body." Ruby searches the body gently, desperately hoping to find any clues that lead her to believe this isn't really Orabi. She finds nothing obvious to indicate that the man is anyone other than who he appears to be. There is no magical aura surrounding him. Ruby leaned back on her heels and let out a deep breath she didn't even realize she had been holding in. "It looks like him. I had really been hoping it wasn't him and maybe there is some other trick here I don't know about. Perhaps the Princess was wrong about him. Perhaps he had been under a spell of some sort. This just seemed so crazy, she was so convinced..."

Gonzales suggests "Perhaps he was under some type of powerful mind control? Chevreul is the world's foremost expert on magical potions, so might have created something that caused the General to act on Chevreul's commands. That also might explain why Chevreul was here in the pyramid and also here in Egypt for that matter, as the man is not known for traveling. In fact I do not believe that he has ever left France until now. It would have been nice if we could have found out more about what the old alchemist was up to prior to this." Ruby says, "Well, we need to find a way to find to find him then. Or I'm sure someone else has to know something. I wonder where they would have gone. Maybe the actress knows?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 96, “All Together Now" September 12, 1882, 12:30AM. *

After Princess Neferka and her newlywed husband General Orabi entered the pyramid at 10:45PM many of those outside followed, including Benjamin 'Fish' Trout's allies George Eastman, Ruby West, Lawrence Cantrell and Abigail Marsters. Fish himself however, chose to stay back, to keep an eye on things from the rear. By 11:30PM things inside became quiet. Those outside then saw the General extend his hand towards the King, a western gesture of negotiation conclusions. All hell next broke lose, as a loud roar sounded the General's assassination of the King.

Those outside expressed shock and the word quickly spread among those where not looking through the opening when it occurred. Gunshots fired inside and several guards outside rushed to the doorway. Their entry was then blocked as a solid iron gate appeared over the large opening to the pyramid. The sphynx all take to the air, circling high and crying out in anguish, having failed in their appointed task to protect the monarch.

The Frenchman Giffard and his dirigible pilot were approached by the leader of the guards who first asked if they had the magical ability to dispel the gate. Giffard attempted to do so but was unsuccessful. Mina Parker also came out from her hiding place and attempted to do so as well without success. After that she stuck closely to Fish. She told him that Sabah had gone to the Temple of Bast in Gizah City. Freya was still over beyond the nearest secondary pyramid with the party's mounts.

Almost an hour has passed since that time. Horses were summoned for the priests to ride to Cairo with word of the assassination of the King at the hand of the rebel leader. Many of the servants also fled, some to the nearby Gizah City, others in carts heading back to Cairo. The fourteen guards worked frantically at trying to break through the iron gate, but lacking anything significant to use to do so. The iron gate then reverberates from the inside as a huge indentation is punched out from the inside, knocking four the guards back who had been pounding on it.

When the dust settles it appears that there is a gap between one side of the gate and the pyramid wall. Metal bars then begin to pry it wider from the inside, and the guards outside also assist. Eventually it is widened enough that those inside begin to exit the stone structure.

Inside, Gonzales gestures to the makeshift doorway and says to Ruby, "It looks like everybody is heading over to go outside. We should do the same." "Alright." Ruby got up from the floor and paused next to the old elf. "Have I mentioned that I am so happy you are here? It always seems like everything will be okay when you are." She hugged him and then headed over to the hole. George helped her climb up and out into the night. "Ah, that is much better," she said, breathing in the fresh air. "What now I wonder? This has become such a mess. I wonder where Nana is?"

Outside the pyramid there are very few people around. About a dozen guards and soldiers, both human and ogre, helping the people exit the pyramid. The French dirigible remains, with the pilot and owner also currently under armed guard. Over by the far end of the tent Ruby spots her grandmother standing with Ben Trout. She walks over to her grandmother and Fish. "Glad to see you two, you missed all the fireworks," she said sarcastically. "Where did everyone go?" Mina says, "Most of the crowds went to spread word of the King's murder." She then lowers her voice and says, "Sabah went to her temple, Freya moved back behind the far walls with our horses."

Ruby says. "Yes, there is quite some gossip to spread. I am glad Freya is not here. Mr. Gonzales I will tell you about her in a bit though I have a feeling you already know about her presence." He says, "From here we saw the Asgardian Dragon fighting the armed balloon over Cairo. However, I thought she was known by another name." Ruby replies, "She calls herself Freya and she was helping us. She helped us escape the palace, we were inside when the French attacked it. What did you think her name was?" He replies, "The female Asgardian is named Astrid."

Ruby asks, "Do you know why Sabah returned to her temple?" Mina says, "The King was murdered by the General. She sought guidance from her deity on how to proceed." Ruby nodded her head. "Yes, that is very wise indeed. I don't really know what to do next myself. We could look for those wizards but they are much more powerful than we are and I fear we wouldn't know what to do with them if we did find them. We have to try to find the Princess but where do we look? I don't know that the actress is telling us everything but the French have been pretty smart so far in their plans, why would they bother to tell a lower level accomplice their bigger plots and plans." Gonzales relies, "They wouldn't."

Abby came up behind the others and said, "Now we decide what our goal is. We were trying to stop the French plot. Well, now the fact that some of them were plotting is out in the open, although certainly not unraveled. We may still be needed to help enforce the Queen's will. The Princess is your friend, so of course you want to find her, and finding her may be essential for Egypt's stability."

Gonzales says, "Or not. What the Royal Barrister stated earlier is correct. Under Egyptian law he must certify the next Monarch is qualified for office. Those qualifications include understanding and respecting the role of the ruler as the representative of the Egyptian gods here on Earth. Proper respect for the ruler clearly means not killing that person. Princess Neferka may indeed be next in line for the throne, but she is the wife of the King's killer. If it is discovered that she had even a hint of foreknowledge of what he planned to do, then that would invalidate her claim."

Ruby tapped her lips. "That's interesting... then who would be next in line after her?" He replies, "Her next oldest sister. Which would explain why the Royal Barrister's first action was to protect those two Princesses, and why they are under under heavy protection now." "Any chance she has a hand in this plot?" Ruby asked bluntly.

Abby interjects "It's possible. When we met her, she was already intent on marrying the General. She was having wealth moved. We have no idea what her history is with her father. Really we have nothing but her word, saying she wanted to end the fighting and preserve Egypt, and our instincts. I hate to think badly of anyone, but for all we know she and her father have never gotten along and she was more than happy to have a way to get rid of him. Do I really believe that? No. But I have to allow for my own ignorance." Gonzales says, "Don't ask me, you folks appear to know far more about this conspiracy than I do. I've only been in Egypt since this morning."

Ruby gasped, "Oh no Abby, I meant the other Princess, the one who would be next in line for the throne should they decide the Princess was involved in the "General's" plot to murder the King. If the next in line Princess wanted to be first in line, she could have found a way to put the General under a spell and have him kill her own father. I might not know a lot about a lot of things but I do truly believe the Princess loved her father and she loved her new husband. She trusted him. Now, her faith could have been misplaced. As for the General I only met him for a little bit. He seemed sincere but I can't say much about him. I thought they were in love. I just find it hard to believe Orabi would do this." George interjects, "No, no. I think you are both right ladies. Either princess could have had a hand in this. Truly all we have is our gut about Neferka, so we can't rule it out though we do not wish to believe it.

Abby adds, "Remember, we may still be under suspicion here as well." Gonzales says, "I think that you may have gained some favor by your actions within the pyramid. Note that it is the French and not us who are currently under guard." Ruby says, "Yes, I am afraid one small misstep and we find ourselves with the noose around our neck again. Finding the Princess is definitely a priority I think unless someone else has a different plan."

Gonzales says, "I am thinking that the unconscious Jacquard is our only reliable source for information about this plot." Ruby says, "Okay, we wake him up and ask him some of our questions. We have to make sure he can't cast any spells on us though." Abby couldn't help but smile a bit. "Every now and then it pays off that I don't like to use lethal force.” Ruby says, "You did exactly the right thing. Killing these guys doesn't help us figure out what is going on here. I mean, I know you know that but the other goons inside aren't thinking that, obviously."

Abby says, Of course, getting the jump on a wizard of his power is better done in close quarters. I wouldn't have stood a chance against him using magic." "Nor I," states Gonzales adding "Mr. Jacquard is one of the five most powerful wizards on the planet. However, his weakening body appears to now be failing him. A decade ago he would have also been able to challenge you in hand-to-hand combat as well." "Alright, so the old wizard is tied up. We wake him up. We ask him some questions. Mr. Gonzales, is there something we can do to protect ourselves from him casting spells on us?"

Gonzales looks around and says, "Yes, we should be somewhere other than out in the open surrounded by pyramids, buildings and walls that any number of enemies could ambush us from." Ruby says, "Well, he is still in there so we can go back in and wait for the others to clear out and do it then. Objections?" Gonzales says, "Yes, given that the ventilation for that pyramid appears blocked, leaving only that one small opening the ogres pried open, which could be easily blocked or sealed. Is there anywhere else we could go?"

Ruby says, "There are a lot of smaller buildings around here but I am not familiar with them. We could trek back to the city with him but that seems like an open invitation to his associates to come and take him back." "Also, do we really want to try to slip away with the only living witness? Remember that noose you were talking about?" Abby looked around. "I wonder where Cal and his friends went? He was a spy, he'd be better at this than me."

George's mind was racing processing all the new information. He liked to be quite at times like this, but he finally did speak. "I think that we may be able to unveil Freya now. Gonzales, as I understand it Astrid became Freya when she inherited the armor she now wears when the French wizards killed the previous wearer, Freya's kin. With the French now the de facto enemy of the state her previous actions against the gun ship may well give her good standing too. We will have to test the waters on that one first. The barrister would find her a powerful ally against this cabal.

Ok, interrogation. I need a blade, some hot pokers, boiling water and some salt. That and some rope and I am sure we can get the truth. Unless someone has some magic to force someone to tell the truth or at least detect if they are lying. That might be helpful if we want to avoid torture. However, just because some of the French were left behind does not exonerate them, while we have suspected of at least two factions among the French without further evidence we need to assume they are all in on it. I think we spotted Beloq as well, he may have been the other man to survive the airship crash. I should have let Freya eat them." says George shaking his head.

"Ok, tie up the wizard, fingers bound. Keep a close watch and a rifle butt handy to interrupt spell casting. Even with a spell to ensure the truth we need a way to make him talk. Unless someone can read minds. Though if we find a out building, I would bet our draconian friend Freya may provide some motivation for him to talk. Nor would she balk at physical force, though the old Spanish Inquisition tortures against wizards still work well." trails off George pondering abhorrent tortures from days gone by.

"Alright, Fish head inside and snag as much of the pile of magical stuff as you can, Abby go with him to show him and identify anything else of use in there." They find that the Barrister has collected all of the magic, nor will he allow anybody to enter the temple where the bodies of the various people remain while under guard.

George says, "Ruby go wait at the entrance for the Queen. Offer our condolences on the death of her husband, and assure her of our help to bring the assassins to justice and find her daughter. If you or your name is recognized I don't think it will matter now. While there see what the response is from the younger princesses. Lawrence you go with Mina and find a place to take our captive and get Freya there as well. Once you have a place come back and let us know." Mina says "I may know of a safe place that the barrister would also agree to." She and Lawrence head over in the direction where Freya is waiting with the group's horses. The two mount up and ride to the northeast towards the adjacent Gizah City."

George says, "I will go talk to Barrister Sefu and see about commandeering that airship for us. It would help us tremendously. I may talk to him about a dragon as well. Ok any questions? If not let's go, the sands are running out on us." George approaches the Barrister, who is giving orders to the additional guards outside to carefully watch the French prisoners.

Ruby says, "Oh, wait, I don't think we should split up..." Ruby said, but it was too late, the group had already separated and her grandmother rode away. "George, you do remember that I can remember that I can read minds, right? I need to be able to concentrate and if he is powerful and has protective spells or magic items I probably couldn't get through that, it might not work but in this case I doubt either of those two things are considerations here. So If we can talk to the wizard it could work. Before and while we scare him with the dragon, that is." "Yes, that is right. Ok, once we get him in a secure location we can try that with you first. But my love, contingency, contingency, contingency." adds George as Ruby sashays off.

Once out of the pyramid the Egyptian Queen and her daughters are immediately surrounded by more guards. The Royal Barrister is given a wand which he points upward, which sends a small flare. The Andro-sphynx (male) then flies down and the Barrister speaks to it. The Sphynx then takes up a protective posture before the royals with the pyramid to its back. The Barrister then orders a soldier to go and get another battalion of troops.

Abby was just as glad that the Barrister had already had all the magic items collected and would not allow them to look through it. In her mind, she was struggling with Mr. Eastman's casual acceptance of torture as a way to get the information they needed. He was too intelligent a man to think they could only bluff the man with threats of violence. You must be willing to follow through on such a thing, and Abby wasn't sure if she was willing to go that far. She headed over to where Ruby was approaching the Queen and the Barrister, keeping an eye on the Sphinx to see how it reacted to them.

As she got closer to the royal family the three sphynx move in closer to better protect the women. With a sudden change of mind, Abby turned and walked back toward the old Wizard, Gonzales. Reaching him, she said, "You know Miss West well, yes? Do you know Mr. Eastman as well? He can't really believe the Barrister is going to let us take that Frenchman to interrogate ourselves. That man has the attitude of someone who knows he's in authority."

Gonzales says, "I have known Miss West for a considerable amount of time. My first impression of Mr. Eastman was not positive, although it has moderated over time. One thing that displeased me initially about Eastman is his overall attitude that he will get whatever he wants. At the time he wanted Miss West despite her being in a serious relationship at the time, and he persisted until he won. So I am not surprised he actually thinks he can bully the Barrister, but in this instance I agree with you, our Egyptian lawyer will only give us so much latitude."

Abby nodded and considered that for a moment. "The truth is, the Barrister has the authority here, and we don't want to challenge it. And the only way we could is physically, and that's a bad, bad move." Gonzales replies, "I concur, especially with those three sphynx present, we lack the power to defeat them." Abby says, "Our concern here has been to unearth the French plot, make the Egyptian royal family aware of it and protect them, and keep Egypt free. This situation, in their eyes we are superfluous at best and suspicious at worst."

He replies, "You were of considerable help with that already. Your information from Merimee helped to shift the Barrister's view towards the French, and Baron Gouraud's collusion with Orabi to murder the King helped to then confirm it." Her talking was the mental equivalent of pacing, trying to work her way through the problem to a solution. "So how do we become valuable? Just offering our services won't do it. We're still outsiders here." Gonzales says, "We provide value through the continued unraveling of the French plot, and if we can help accomplish that before dawn, then the bloodshed of the armies can be spared." Abby answers " "I guess I have to hope that Mr. Eastman's bullying is successful, then. Although I don't care for his interrogation techniques."

Gonzales replies, "As long as it is the French and not us who are under arrest there is still hope. And even if Eastman pushes too far and finds himself in shackles, I believe that I can keep the two of us from suffering the same fate." She barked out a laugh, loud enough that a few people turned to look at her for a moment. "You'd leave him here, then? I don't think my boss would like that," Abby said, still chuckling. "I'm sorry. It's been a long couple of days and I may be a little punch drunk," she added and tried to get herself back under control.

He replies, "Personally, I think that a few days in shackles might be a humbling experience for good old George. A nd while it may have been a long couple of days, it will probably get even longer before morning." "Maybe I should ask for hazard pay," she said lightly and watched the others. "Things seem to be going well. Perhaps I worry too much." Gonzales says, "No, your instincts are correct, we are all still in grave danger. This situation is very volitile and by tomorrow at this time any one of several different factions could be the de-facto rulers of this land. The Egyptian Royals, the Egyptian Army, the Rebel Army, the British, the French, or even us."

Ruby waved at the Queen and called out. "Your Majesty! A quick word please!" Two Egyptian guards move to block Ruby but the Queen Nikkathia stops them and says, "No, let the Trollop's Granddaughter speak." Ruby kept her anger at the insult to her grandmother inside, she didn't want to do anything to further anger the Queen. "Your Majesty, I am so sorry for what has happened to your family. I hope you can believe me when I say I am a true friend of your daughter, that is how I knew that girl inside was a phony." The Queen says, "I am not inclined to believe anything that you personally state, but given that my daughter's trusted guard Mengesha has verified you story, then I take that and that alone to be true."

Ruby continues ""I understand why you would not trust me, but I am glad that you are taking Mengesha's word for my sincerity. They are absolutely spoken in truth. My goals now are to find your daughter and return her safely to you and also to find the assassins that have done these horrible deeds and help bring them to justice." She watched the Queen closely and also kept an eye on Neferka's sisters. The Queen says, "I share those goals. Do you have any suggestions as to how we would best accomplish those tasks?"

Ruby answers, “As for what to do next, we have a couple of ideas. I t would help if we were given your blessing," she paused for a quick moment, "Your permission at least to do what we have to do. We will interrogate the French wizard who we have in custody, one of Orabi's accomplices. Then we will get to Zakazik as fast as we can to look for your daughter. We think she may be there and we WILL find her if she is." Ruby waited for the Queen's reply but before she even knew what she was saying she blurted out, "You know, we could get to Zakazik MUCH faster if we could... borrow the French airship."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 97, “Questioning the elderly Wizard" September 12, 1882, 1:30AM.*

Ruby has just requested from the Queen to "borrow" the French airship." The Queen replies, "It is the Barrister's decision, although I support the idea of retrieving my daughter from Zakazik, if that is where she still is at." Ruby says, "I understand and will take it up with the Barrister. Where will you go now your Majesty? So we know where to bring your daughter once we find her." She replies, "I do not know. Somewhere that the Barrister feels is safe for us." Hearing Ruby's conversation with the Queen, George catches the attention of Sefu.

"I understand. I am sure we will have a way to contact him at least and he can advise us where to go." Ruby bows slightly to the Queen. "Take care. And trust NO ONE right now, even your most trusted friends could have somehow been comprised. We don't want to see any more loss. Be safe." The Queen replies, "I doubt the sphynx will let my daughters from their sight. We are safe in their presence."

Ruby looked like she was about to leave but something stopped her. One Princess looked very interested in what was being said. Without looking alarming, Ruby took a couple steps towards her and addressed her. "Princess, I am wondering, do you have information that might help us find your sister? You must have been close with her, you are sisters after all. Perhaps she was not kidnapped at all but instead ran away to escape all the craziness going on. Where do you think she might go? I am sure you loved her deeply and would do anything to help find her, yes?"

The Princess says, "Where would she go? She loved the Cleopatra exhibits at the museum in Alexandria, but the British are there now so I doubt she would head there. She also liked Father's ship, but I am not sure which port along the sea it is presently docked at." Ruby nodded, "That could be helpful, yes, thank you. Did you ever have an opportunity to meet General Orabi?" She says, "Oh yes, he was at the palace quite often. He was one of father's military leaders until he betrayed the family to lead the rebellion." Ruby nodded again. "Yes, that was a terrible betrayal. From talking with your sister and my own interaction with him, he seemed to very sincerely love your sister and want the fighting to end."

With venom in her voice the sister exclaims, "He had a strange way of showing that then, murdering our father." Ruby answers, "Yes, you are right about that Your Highness. Though it IS possible someone else had a hand in controlling his horrible actions. Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this mystery and bring the real culprit to justice, no matter who is it." Ruby watched the princess closely, studying her face and body while she spoke. The girl chokes up and then softly says, "There are no excuses for murder." "You are correct Princess, there are no excuses for murder. I hope to get to the bottom of this quickly and bring all the perpetrators to justice." Ruby gives a small bow. "I will take my leave now and get to it then." Ruby excuses herself then finds the others.

George says, "Barrister Sefu, might I request that you place the airship under my command for the time being. I am willing to act upon your orders of course, but I believe I am the only one here whom you can trust who knows how the operate the vehicle. And time is of the essence in combating the French plot." suggests George in his most diplomatic tone. The Barrister says, "I will take that under advisement. I clearly do not wish the French to have access to it, but unless you tell me exactly what you wish to use it for and I in turn concur, I am inclined to leave it here under the watchful eyes of my sphynx guardians."

"Quite honestly, I wish to take my crew and race to find and rescue the princess. That is my main goal. It would be nice to also prevent the battle in Tel el-Kabir if I can. A battle obviously orchestrated by the French. Or perhaps I should clarify and say the cabal of some of the French wizards. The speed of the airship would allow us time to do both, though the former is our priority," replies George. The Barrister says, "You wish to locate and rescue the possible heir to the throne. That I will agree to, although I will insist that you take the Princess's guard Mengesha with you as well as one of the Egyptian Army Officers."

George says, "More than agreeable. Send the officer and Mengesha to the airship and I will meet them aboard presently as I round up my crew. Thank you Sefu. We will notify you as soon as we have actionable intelligence." replies George extending his hand in thanks to the barrister. He shakes George's hand and says, "Bring her back safely if you can, it would make everything much easier, even if she was in league with her husband. Of course, now that he is dead we may never truly know."

George heads over to Gonzales and Abby "Abby, we have been given permission to take the airship to try to rescue the princess, can you help me round up the rest of the crew?" Abby says, "Mina and Lawrence are supposed to meet us back here after they find a place for quiet questioning. How long do we wait?" "Well I was hoping that the quiet place for questioning would be 3,000 feet in the air. If we take the wizard with us, we can begin traveling as we get the information. So perhaps we can get Freya, Lawrence and Mina back here quickly with the wizard?" replies George. Abby answers, "Freya may know which way they went, I'll start there."

Lawrence and Mina are seen riding back. She rides to George and dismounts. Mina states, "Sabah says that the Bast Temple in Gizah should be able to provide safe haven." "Good we'll drop the geezer off there regardless. We have been given permission to use the airship. We are mounting a rescue operation, but we need the wizard for directions. Load him up and stay on guard. Let Freya know to meet us mid-air and she will join us. I need to go and find Constance. Oh and find Fish and make sure he hasn't pocketed anything" adds George with a grin. Abby moved back to hear what was said, then said, "I'll still go let Freya know." She walked rapidly away, glad for a few moments to herself. She finds Freya beyond the far buildings, still watching six of the party's horses.

Abby returns and tells George "Freya will bring our horses over to Sabah's Temple. She'll then remain in her human form and ride Northeast on one of horses, to meet us once the dirigible is out-of-sight of Gizah. I suggested she ride Lawrence's horse for that stretch, as it has the magical horseshoes that allow flight, so it might come in handy for us to bring along." Lawrence dismounts and says, "Mina has a point. If I'm riding in the airship, then the magical horseshoes are pointless."

Lawrence walks over to the captive wizard, Jacquard is being guard, and cracks his knuckles. "The queen seems mighty angry. She'll want someone to blame. Seein' as how the general is dead and your friends have left you behind, you would make an excellent scapegoat. But if you tell us where the princess is, maybe you can get out of this. What do you say?" Jacquard appears to still be unconscious, so does not respond.

George sends Mina to go get Freya before she departs. He heads over to the prisoner and checks to see if he is really conscious, and then applies some small token of Athena's magical healing (cure minor wound) so that he is awake. With the healing magic applied the very elderly man regains consciousness. The Barrister and the two Egyptian Soldiers guarding Jacquard stay and carefully observe what it is that George and Lawrence will say to the man.

With the issues with Freya sorted, Abby stood back to watch what was going to happen with the questioning. She stood away from Eastman and Lawrence, as well as away from the Barrister and the soldiers. Confusion wasn't something she was used to, and until her mind cleared up a bit, she didn't want to move too fast. Manuel Gonzales approaches her and says, "Be ready to throw any remaining spell you have into Jacquard, he is one of the five most powerful wizards on the planet. It wouldn't take much for him to get the better of all of us." "I'm pretty worn out, unless you think a Daze is going to bother him," she said ruefully.

He replies, "I'm unfortunately down to a handful of non-offensive spells, a hold portal, an enlarge, a locate object, and a phantom steed. You were successful with fists last time, but that was only because he wasn't expecting it from you." She says, "I am well aware how lucky I was there. Although I am a little disturbed by how... intense and carried away I feel in a physical fight. I've never been in fighting like we've seen here. My spells go so fast I need other options." With a chuckle he says, "Stay with my Ruby and I'm sure you'll have future opportunities for fights."

"She and Mrs. Parker do seem to lead exciting lives. Even people I thought I knew turned out to be adventurers in disguise. I'm beginning to wonder if I have some kind of berserker in my own background!" She paused for a few moments. "I'm more concerned about the questioning. Lawrence seems as willing to beat answers out of this old man as Eastman is. I know we need them, and someone has to take the lead. I don't have any better ideas. I just don't like that one." He replies, "I like this one even less. We were better off with Jacquard unconscious, now all of our lives are in danger. Even more so if he talks. We're too exposed out here in the open and I sense we are being watched, probably by the other French wizards. If he starts talking they'll probably let loose to silence him."

She see they are questioning the old wizard. Why did they start without me? she thinks unhappily. She shakes her head obviously disgruntled. She finds a corner of building near where everyone else is gathered. Confident she is unseen, she casts detect thoughts. Then she enters the room and waits silently next to Abby and her mentor, concentrating on the old wizard. She knew there was little chance of this working on him but she hoped him being unconscious for some time would help any spells he has on him subside. Luckily they has already removed his magic items. She nods at her friends to continue.

Lawrence walks over to the captive wizard, Jacquard, and cracks his knuckles. "The queen seems mighty angry, friend. She'll want someone to blame. Seein' as how the general is dead and your friends have left you behind, you would make an excellent scapegoat. But if you tell us where the princess is, maybe you can get out of this. What do you say? Let me help you." He replies in French (a language known to Lawrence) "Let you help me? You? An uneducated American ruffian? I would not waste my time with one such as you." Lawrence shrugs and replies, "Comme tu voudras. Bonne chance (As you wish. Good luck) ." He turns his back on the wizard.

George steps forward to the wizard, gesturing to Freya to come forward, and addresses him in French. "Bonjour Messier Jacquard. I believe you know the young lady here." George gestures over to Freya. "The Teutonic order isn't particularly fond of your Order these days. Freya, if he twitches wrong, put him out. In fact why don't you apply some gentle pressure just to make casting without his hands or silently that much harder for him." George then beckons over Ruby. "And I know you also know my fiancee. And I assure you she is as competent and capable as her grandmother. She is also as cunning, cruel and effective as she is stunningly beautiful." Ruby's lips turned into a smile but she kept concentrating on the wizard.

George pauses to give a smile to Ruby, before his face resets to a friendly smile towards the wizard. "Now, Jacquard, and do forgive my familiarity but I am in a bit of a hurry. As such I do not have time to pretend to the niceties of diplomacy. And other methods that can be quite efficacious as well as time saving may need to be employed. I respect my elders. I respect your exhaustive studies of arcane mysteries. I would hate to have to deprive you and the means to practice and employ those mysteries. So to ensure that everyone leaves here whole of body, mind and spirit, especially you sir. Tell us what you know of the plot tonight. And do not lie. Tell us how you manipulated or impersonated Orabi and where Nerfika is." says George calmly but with an underlying force to his words.

The French wizard is careful not to move even a finger as he clearly articulates "Mr. Eastman, I was not involved with the death of the King. General Orabi and the Egyptian Monarch had a long history that deteriorated into war. My only guilt was in bringing the man here on our dirigible under what we thought was a flag of truce. As to the whereabouts of his bride, when I saw her last she was at the Grand Hotel in Zakazik in her hotel room." George raises a quizzical eyebrow to both Ruby and Astrid seeking verification of veracity by the wizard. Neither are able to penetrate his thoughts. Ruby shrugged in response to George. Even though she was getting nothing from the wizard she would concentrate a little longer to be sure.

George says, "So if your only offense was transporting Orabi, then why did you attack those seeking to restore order?" He replies, "The Grand Vizier was trying to kill us, our response was self defense." "Interesting. And how pray tell, do you justify self defense when you cast first?" asks George. Jacquard replies, "I think that you are mistaken Sir, everything happened rather quickly. Those less familiar with magic often fail to understand the sequence of what is transpiring." "My what a unique manner of calling me stupid and blind. I am quite familiar with magic good sir, do not insult my intelligence or patience. If you cannot speak the truth perhaps Freya can wring it from you. One way or another." replies George.

The silence of the night is broken by the sound of a rifle firing. A bullet fires down from above that misses Jacquard's head by mere inches, striking the sand beside him. "Aha, well it appears your friends want you dead rather than speaking to us. Ruby sight the muzzle flash if there is another round and return fire. Freya stand behind Jacquard and prevent any spells from being cast, and ensure his friends do not accidentally hit you. Mina, Lawrence and Abby, take cover. In fact, Mina see if you can get a light up there. Sefu, do you have men to investigate?" says George rapidly marshaling the group.

Freya immediately moves around to the other side to stand over Jacquard with her armor. She appears totally fearless. Another bullet fires, slightly to the right of where Freya is standing, this one striking Jacquard in the leg. He screams out in pain and falls unconscious again. Lawrence takes cover when he hears the familiar sound of gunfire. "Where's it coming from?" Ruby nodded at George's instructions. She turned her body only slightly so she could keep concentrating on the wizard but still look for gun flashes. She slowly pulled her gun out of the holster to be readied. She spots the flash. It appears to be coming from near the top of the Pyramid of Khafre, the middle of the three which is only slightly smaller than the Khufu Pyramid closest to them.

Ruby shakes her head. "Well, I couldn't detect his thoughts and now that's a mute point. I did however see where the shot came from." She quickly pulls the loaded rifle off her back and shoots up to the top of the Pyramid of Khafre. "We should probably move, we're sitting ducks out here." "Sefu! Send up a sphinx!" shouts George pointing to the pyramid. The Barrister points toward the pyramid and sends the two female sphynx into the air.

The sniper fires a third shot, which strikes Freya but bounces off her armor. Abby and Ruby both see that he is perched about 50 feet down from the pyramid's peak, apparently braced with climbing gear and he trains his rifle below. Abby stepped back into shadow, but did not take full cover. Instead she pointed the rifle toward the distant shooter and fired. "Gotcha!" Ruby braced her feet, narrowed her eyes and shot again. Ruby's rifle was designed for sniper work and her shot is true. If finds the man and he falls from his perch. He tumbles around fifty feet before being scooped up by one of the sphynx. After Ruby fells the sniper, Lawrence breathes easily. He scans the area for better cover in case there are more assassins around.

"Keep an eye out for more shooters everyone, there could as easily be more. Let's see what the Sphinx brings back." says George turning to the wizard to assess his injury. Abby began moving through the shadows, scouting for more shooters. The sphynx soon lands by the Barrister's feet. The man is dressed in standard Egyptian garb but is caucasian rather than middle eastern. The hole that Ruby's shot placed in the center of his forehead indicates that further information from him will not be immediately forthcoming.

The Barrister sends the other Sphynx aloft to look for more shooters. He then tells the party "This area is too exposed, I am moving the prisoners and the Royals to that temple in Gizah that you had suggested." Ruby answers, "Good idea, we definitely need to move." Before she followed she walked over to the now dead shooter to get a good look at his face. George heads over to the shooter, searching him for any identification. He also notes his clothes and facial features employing ethnology and typological features and indicators to try to deduce his nationality. The face if familiar but George cannot place him. His clothing is local but one identifying characteristic is a ring on his right finger, indicating that he was a graduate of the Aix-Marsaille Univerisity, an old and distinguished French school.

Ruby says, "Come on George, I don't recognize, we need to get out of the line of fire. I got lucky with that last shot, we can't leave everything to fate you know! Let's get inside and discuss our next move." Sefu says, "We need to leave now for the temple. Eastman, are you taking the balloon to find the princess or not?" Ruby says, "He's right. We should get on the airship and start going, making our plans as we go." "Yes, I am Sefu, But I wanted to have some certainty about where she was. I think we have what we can out of Jacquard. So we will be setting off. You should make sure he doesn't bleed out." replies George.

Manual Gonzales slowly makes his way over to the body and casually takes a look at the man. Ruby says, "Good shot earlier Abby. I'm glad one of us got that guy before he got us." "Pretty sure that was your shot, not mine," Abby said quietly. "I don't like this whole situation. Something is making my instincts itch." Lawrence adds, "You should trust your instincts. Mine have served me well."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 98, “Back to Zakazik" September 12, 1882, 2:15 AM.*

The group of Mina, Freya, George, Ruby, Lawrence, Abby, and Fish head towards the dirigible. Neferka's ogre bodyguard Mengesha joins them. George is happy to see that the assigned man is Lieutenant Colonel Dhahabiya Hassan, the man who assisted him with coordinating activities back at the telegraph office. Before they depart Gonzales approaches Ruby and whispers to her "The man you shot was Paul Cezanne, a French painter and apparently also a sniper. He is part of the French wizards group."

Ruby gulped a little but swallowed the guilt down. "Well, he was trying to kill the other French guy and one of us could have gotten killed!" She pursed her lips in displeasure and started stomping off into the airship. She stopped abruptly, turned on her heel, grabbed the dead man's weapon, then stomped off into the airship. Abby watched Ruby stomp inside. "I don't enjoy ending a life either, certainly not a talented one, but there is nothing wrong with defending ourselves." Lawrence shrugs and adds, "He chose to pick up a rifle rather than a paintbrush today. I hope there won't be any other artists trying to kill us today."

It takes George only minutes to re-familiarize himself with the airship's operation. Ruby composed herself during the trip, she just wouldn't let herself dwell on the necessities of war. During the ride on the airship she looked over the artist's weapon, now in her possession. The possibility that there was magical ammunition intrigued her and she spent most of the flight figuring this out. The weapon itself appears to be a fairly regular European-made rifle, which would have been inaccurate at the 300 yard distance he had fired from unless he were a superb marksman. Yet the shots were surprisingly accurate, supporting her theory of magical ammunition.

The balloon flight to Zakazik takes just under an hour. As the dirigible nears Zakazik they can see in the distance to the east the town of Tel-el Kabir, where from the hundreds of visible lights as it appears that both armies are preparing for the forthcoming battle. They soon reach the city and approach the Zakazik Grand Hotel. It is 3:15AM when they reach the roof, where a quartet of hotel employees assist in grabbing and securing the ropes to anchor the craft.

As the party exits they are greeted by Sultan Ali Ramuel, the nephew of the Hotel owner, who had first welcomed Ruby and Mina upon their arrival in Zakazik a week earlier. When they were landing Ruby saw the Sultan waiting there. She quickly fixed up her hair and adjusted her robes. Miraculously, even after having gotten shot not long before, they were pristine. Aphrodite had definitely been watching over her this night.

Abby stretched and got herself up from the ball she had curled herself into. Her exhaustion was enough that, even with those she couldn't count among those she might trust, she had gone straight to sleep. At least that had kept her from wondering what had happened to Cal and the others at the pyramids. She could only trust that he knew what he was doing and would be alright. "Gods, I'm tired," she muttered, and dug for her glasses. She followed Ruby out, warm, sleepy to sun in contrast to her vibrant fire. Her bright blue eyes behind her glasses took in everything around them. Let Ruby do the talking, she would do the watching.

Ruby exited the airship and greeted the Sultan with a sparkling smile. "Sultan Ali Ramuel, what a pleasure it is to see you again." A wide grin covers his face and he exclaims "Ah, dearest Ruby, it is indeed a pleasure to see you again. I suspected the craft would contain only elderly Frenchmen, my eyes certainly find this to be a marked improvement." Turning his eyes to Mina he says, "And the beautiful woman who you claim is your Grandmother. Hard to believe, clearly a case of child bride."

Ruby gave the man a little bow as her grandmother came up behind her. "Such a charmer you are Ali. And I am happy to see it's you here greeting us and not some form of trouble. But I must admit, I didn't think we would find you here. Hadn't you told me you would be out of town by now? I fear your prediction of bad times coming was correct." He says "I have been away and am now back. You are quite right, bad times are indeed coming. I do not know if it is the truth or not, but word has just reached us that the King has been killed."

"Yes, it's quite unfortunate that bad news is true." Ruby shook her head sadly. "And that is why we are here to fetch the Princess. It's urgent that we find her now. We've brought along her personal bodyguard to confirm this and for her protection. Is she in the same room as when we left?" He replies, "No, she left here at sunset with her husband on board this same balloon that you just arrived on. She is not with you?" "No, no she is not. We are afraid she has been kidnapped! Someone impersonated her. Could we please have access to the room they were in immediately before they left? Was it the same room I met with her before her marriage?"

He says, "I can bring you there, but it is mostly empty. The Frenchman Louis Dagurerre oversaw the collection of her things a couple of hours ago." "That bas....!" Ruby stopped short and took a deep breath in to regain her composure. George swears in a few languages. "We would like to see the room anyway. When and to where and how did Dagurerre leave?" She let the long breath out and exclaims "Yes, We would like to look around, you never know what we might find. If you see Mr. Dagurerre could you please quietly let us know? We'd all be most obliged."

The Sultan replies, "He and Mr. Chevreul arrived at around 1:00AM. Chevreul collected up most of his laboratory items from the Frenchmen's rooms while Dagurerre oversaw the collection of the Princesses items. They left ninety-minutes ago on another balloon, one about half the size of yours. It flew away to the north. Since that time the Princess's room has been vacant and locked. About a half-hour ago another Frenchman and colleague of theirs, the Mathematician Jean-Gaston Darboux, arrived with word of the King's death. He is currently in the rooms that the other Frenchmen had stayed in."

George perks up. Lowering his voice he says, "Ok, Freya, go see if you can get airborne and head north and find the other airship. Don't engage, just follow it and see where it lands. Then head back and report." Freya agrees, but decides to wait until the Sultan and his four assistants exit the roof before transforming into the dragon form and taking flight.

"Sultan, if you would show us to the Frenchman's room, we have a few questions for Mr. Darboux," adds George with an edge to his voice that left no room for the Sultan to decline. Lawrence asks, "George, are you planning on a little rough-and-tumble?" George says, "Yes, but that will have to wait until Ruby and I get back to our room. In the meanwhile I need to punch someone. And I would prefer a Gallic face right now." *Snort* Lawrence shakes his head. "Kids these days. In any case, that sounds about right."

They head downstairs. The Sultan lets Ruby, Mina and Mengesha into the Princess's room and then continues on with the other men. They spend the next ten minutes looking around. Ruby notes that nearly all of the Princess's clothing is still in the closet. Mengesha also comments that nearly everything that the Princess brought with her is still there, with the one notable exception being the large steamer trunk that she had originally brought her things in. Ruby asks, "That trunk was large enough to fit the Princess in it, wasn't it Mengesha?" "Yes, it would have been," is his concerned reply.

Ruby says, "So they smuggled her out in the trunk so no one would see it was her, while they had the actress play her. The question is, how long ago did they move her and where. I only hope that Freya can find them to the north." Ruby tapped her lips. "I wonder...," She casts the familiar detect magic and gives a good look around the room. Despite the vast number of the Princess's things still remaining in the room, none appear to be magical, an indication that the French wizards apparently did the same before departing. Ruby sighed. "I knew it was a long shot. I think we've found all we will in here. Let's go see if the others are having more luck." She stood wistfully at the door for a moment before leading her grandmother and the guard to the other room.

While George, Lawrence, Hassan and Fish are escorted by the Sultan to the rooms of the French. Rather than knocking the Sultan uses his pass key to open the door. Lawrence and Fish have been in this suite before but it is new to Hassan and George. They enter into a large room with chairs and couches. A well stocked bar is along the side wall and several empty wine bottles are in a wooden waste basket beside the bar. Off from this room is a long corridor with four doors on each side of the corridor. Two of the four doors are open. One leads to the dining room and Lawrence notices that the large map of Eygpt is now gone.

The other open door is to the kitchen, which Chevreul had converted into a laboratory. There appears to be somebody in that room. Lawrence calls out, "Hello, who's there?" He replies in French "Hello, I am Jean Darboux." A man then exits the room who is clearly NOT the French mathematician Jean Darboux, as Lawrence and George recognize him as Maurice Beaujoulais. They last saw him approximately twelve hours earlier in Cairo as the palace was being bombed by the Dreadnaught. The Sultan steps forward and says to Beaujoulais "Mr. Darboux, these people wished to speak to you."

George hesitates for a fraction of a heartbeat as his eyebrow raises then slowly speaks "Hello Mr. Darboux, how do you do. May we have a word with you?" He says, "Why yes Mr. Eastman, my associate Mr. Chevruel said you had a question regarding my recent journal article about Geometric Theorems." George begins to expound upon mathematical ideas. Not wanting to listen to a pair of academics discuss math, the Sultan excuses himself. Lieutenant Hassan decides the same and says that he will go check on the status of the Egyptian Army in Zakazik.

As soon as the Sultan and Hassan leave and the door closes George rushes up to Maurice grasping his hand. "Well this is a surprise Maurice. How is is we find you here? And where is Darboux? There is much trouble afoot and time is wasting"

Maurice replies, "Well my friend, the last half-day or so appear to have been busy for both of our teams. How I got here is a long story. When we last were together the Egyptian Palace was under attack from the Dreadnaught dirigible from above. Your team headed up to deal with the threat, but my main priority at the time was my wounded and unconscious colleague Henry Jekyll. That he was also in the form of a Rhinoceros further complicated matters.

So Callum and I raided the King's treasure room and "borrowed" a magical carpet from his magic trove, to get Henry out of there. We headed to a safe house in Heliopolis until the animal transformation potion wore off. Meanwhile, young Henry Jones and Callum had heard rumors at that point of Freya's destruction of the Dreadnaught and that the balloon gondola and it's French passengers were prisoners of the United States Navy. That was your doing I assume.

The next news was several hours later, that General Orabi had met with the King and murdered him in cold blood and that Chevruel and Daguerre had escaped. Jekyll was in better shape then, and I realized that Zakazik was probably the destination of the French wizards, so we boarded the carpet and flew here. Henry Jones snuck into the hotel disguised as an Egyptian servant boy, discovering that the French had come here and left in a hurry. Given their hasty departure I decided to investigate, so took a page from your friend Abigail's book and assumed one of their identities to gain access to their rooms. I chose Darboux because my latest intelligence said he is currently with their team way down in Nubia, and his face wouldn't be well known."

Gesturing to the closed bedroom door Maurice says, "Take a look, it appears that I arrived just in time." George moves forward commenting, "Oh and wait until you hear the whole story from the slaying of the king. It's a doozy." "Do tell," Maurice state." Ok, first let's see this room. Have you heard anything about the princess? We believe the French have her captive." replies George heading up to look into the room. In the center of the bedroom is a huge block of melting ice, approximately six-feet high, six-feet deep and eight-feet wide. In the center of the ice there appears to be a large wooden crate, with a small wooden box on the top of it.

Fish gestures that he wants a word alone with George. Lawrence catches the signal and engages Boujoulais in conversation. As Lawrence engages Maurice in conversation, George heads over to inspect the contents of the room. As he does so he sidles up to Fish. "Yeah?" he whispers from the side of his mouth. Fish whispers "This guy's story has holes in it big enough to drive a carriage through. About a half-hour after the dirigible crash I spotted him near the palace, along with Callum Stuart, Henry Jones and that other kid. I followed them from Cairo to Gizah, and they got there on a carriage pulled by an old horse, no magical carpet."

George whispers back to Fish "So is he playing double agent, self-aggrandizing, or is this NOT actually Maurice? What does your gut tell you?" Fish says, "Hard to say, none of us really know the guy, if this is him. All I know is that his story doesn't stand up to what I saw."

Ruby and her team arrive at the wizard's rooms. George and Fish and looking into one of the side rooms while Lawrence is talking to the American of French descent, Maurice Beaujoulais, who was working with the British spies. "Maurice, pleasure to see you again," Ruby said as she swept into the room. "What are you doing here?" He replies, "Averting a disaster and trying to stop a war!" Ruby says, "As are we! I am so glad you made it out of the crumbling palace okay. So, what is your plan here? Have you seen the Princess?"

She does not sense any overt deception from him. He says, "No, but I haven't left this suite since I arrived. I've been rather busy." He gestures into the room that Fish and George are looking into. Inside the center of the bedroom is a huge block of melting ice, approximately six-feet high, six-feet deep and eight-feet wide. In the center of the ice there appears to be a large wooden crate, with a small wooden box on the top of it. "What this?" she asks with furrowed brows, looking it over closely.

"You said you arrived just in time. Just in time for what? And what is in the boxes?" George asks Maurice. Maurice says, "The large box is filled with dynamite, the smaller box has the clock and triggering mechanism for the bomb, and the crate itself has magical "Pyrotechnics" glyphs on it, to increase the explosion ten-fold. Daguerre and Chevreul apparently didn't want to leave any evidence or witnesses behind so decided to blow up this building up after they left. When I found this the clock was down to six minutes remaining. There wasn't time to evacuate the hotel so I created the ice barrier to muffle the blast. We were fortunate, as the ice also appears to have also stopped the clock in the process."

Lawrence says, "Smart thinking, Maurice. We should get this out of here now that the clock has stopped. That ice won't last long in this heat. We'll need a cart or something to get it out of the city. Carrying it out ourselves will be too slow. Did you find anything else?" He replies, "Yes, Chevruel's laboratory was filled with burners, beakers and pots. But he took whatever liquids he was working on with him as well as his ingredients. It would have been helpful if I knew what it was he was concocting in here." Lawrence replies, "Rats. Chevruel escaped after the king got killed. Maybe he didn't clean his gear out completely."

Ruby says, "We have to save this city again, eh? We should be getting paid!" She kneels next to the boxes and sits back on her feet while continuing to inspect the bomb. "Can you dispel the pyrotechnics on the box? Do you think that part of it will go off in some way if I try to disarm the bomb?" He says, "Probably not, as Daguerre and Chevruel are both much more powerful wizards that I am. The creation of the ice around it, which lifted the boxes two-feet higher in the air, did not set it off. So I think that it is safe to move them. Although I doubt we have the strength to do that due to the weight of the ice. I estimate that it will probably be a good three to four hours until the ice is fully melted away.

Young Henry Jones, still dressed as an Egyptian servant boy, arrives at the room. He announces "News of the deaths of the King and of General Orabi have now reached the Egyptian Rebel camp. Orabi's second-in-command General Fehmy has taken charge and has dedicated the upcoming battle to be fought to honor Orabi as a martyr to their cause. The troops appear to be very motivated." George asks Henry to search for any notebooks or writings or samples that were overlooked in the lab.

"Well...," she paused as she looked to George and her other friends. George and Fish both have apprehensive expressions so she wasn't sure just how much she should share with this man or if they should trust him at all. She continued with measured words, "We might have a way to move it but it is uncertain when we could do so and time is running out so we shouldn't count on it. Out of curiosity Maurice, whatever happened to the other man who was with you at one point, Cal I think his name was?"

He replies, "Callum Stuart and Doctor Henry Jekyll. They took the flying carpet north. That was the direction that the dirigible had gone away to, so we assume that Chevruel and Daguerre are heading up to their battleship." "How many of those huge ships do they have?!?" Ruby said exasperatedly. He says, "Just the one, and it's not an airship, it's an actual Battleship. The ironclad three-mast ship Armide was part of the French Navy. They sold it to the wizards a short while ago, and the Wizards then magically enhanced it."

She says, "We destroyed one of their huge airships earlier today, the dirigible gun ship that attacked the palace. And we currently have another of their ships in our possession." There was a long silence while Ruby tried to ponder out what was just said. "I'm confused. They have a flying battleship, like, a real ship ship?" He says, "No, it doesn't fly. It is a real ship, although they've used magic to dramatically increase its speed on the water. The original Battleship Armide had a maximum speed of 10 knots, around 12 miles-an-hour. They've quadrupled it, so it goes close to 50 miles-an-hour. I only know of two other ships that can achieve that type of speed."

She asks, "Which two ships would that be?" Gesturing to Willamina he says, "One is James Parker's ship Magnificence, which my sources indicate will be arriving in Alexandria at around noon today. The other is a ship under my command and is currently waiting in Herakleion, fifteen miles east of Alexandria. That ship is secretly watching the French ship Armide, with orders to sink it if they attempt to escape with Princess Neferka's dowery. Those priceless Egyptian artifacts should not be allowed to leave Egyptian waters."

"My grandfather has a fine ship, yes." Again, she was afraid to give too much away. "How do you know when his ship is arriving?" He says, "It was seen crossing into the Mediterranian Sea just before dawn almost a day ago. Based upon the ship's speed, and my assumption that he wishes to reunite with his wife as soon as possible, I estimate it will reach Egypt at noon." Clever not admitting to his sources... she thinks. "Well, yes, I do believe my grandfather's ship is on its way here. But that isn't going to help us with this bomb. I can try to disarm it myself though it is something a little different than I have dealt with before."

While this conversation is going on George further examines the ice block, which is now around 20-inches on all sides of the chest, so will not currently fit through the door. The outside corridor leads to the staircase down to the main floors and up to the roof. There is also a large picture window on this floor that could be broken and the block of ice would fit through. He concludes that it must be removed as it would probably bring the whole building down if it explodes anywhere inside. George, still pondering how to deal with the bomb, leaves to explore the other doors off this hallway. Based upon Maruice's estimate on the melting, in approximatley 90-minutes enough will have melted to get it through the door.

Ruby is confident that she could disconnect the triggering mechanism from the explosives, however, she is totally uncertain about the magical glyphs on it and the possibility that disarming it might set some of them off. "If it comes down to it, I know I can disarm the bomb. I'm not positive about the magic on it but I have Aphrodite to protect me. If it comes down to it, that is. Otherwise, WE could get it out of here, take it in our airship and drop it in the middle of the desert. Right?" Maurice smiles and says, "I like your plan. We could drop it anywhere we want, in the desert, in the middle of this battle that will start in a couple of hours, or on the French ship Armide."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 99, “War Story" September 12, 1882, 3:45 AM.*

Abby had been keeping back, watching and listening. "I don't know that I'd want to do that. This situation keeps getting murkier. It's getting hard to know who's a foe a who's a friend." Ruby nodded her head. "I agree with Abby. I don't know if we really want to pick sides here and get involved in the war, our whole effort has been trying to stop hostilities and help my friend the Princess. I can't drop a bomb near anywhere she might be. What is the French ship's goal, do you know?" He says, "It is where they brought the Princess's dowery prior to her wedding. It is also probably where the French leaders Dagurerre and Chevruel have gone. If they try to escape from Egypt I can assure you that my ship will sink them."

Maurice says, "Obviously I have a bias, I work for British Military Intelligence, and hold the equivalent rank of Colonel. But my primary objective here is to stop the French, who we all know were the ones that murdered the Egyptian King, either directly or indireclty." Abby ponders, "So they have her dowry... How do they benefit from having the Princess in hand? The King is dead, as is Orabi. Would they hold her as a bargaining chip? Obviously they had to keep her out of the way when she was being impersonated, but what now? It could help us figure out where they would have her now. I will admit, though, their ship seems likely." Ruby asks "Do you think that is where they would have taken the Princess?" He looks up and says, "The Princess is missing?"

Ruby answers, "Yes! They used the actress Sandra Bernhardt to impersonate her at the meeting. I am also taking into consideration that might not been the real Orabi, though even in death it looked like him. Perhaps he wasn't under his own control. But yes, the Princess is missing. That is why we came back here in hopes to find clues as to where they might be holding her. I seem to recall something about them killing the whole royal family with the exception of the Princess and somehow ruling though her. It would be reason for them to keep her alive."

He says, "That could be problematic then, my ship currently has orders to sink that vessel. If the heir to the Egyptian throne is killed by a British vessel it could play right into the French plans." Ruby says, "Which is why I said we can't drop a bomb on any place we don't know for sure if she is there. We don't have much to go on now to find here. Either they took her to the front lines, unlikely, or they took her with them. We think they smuggled her out of her room in her steamer trunk."

As George is examining the doors and hallway he sees Freya heading down from the staircase to the roof. She has only been gone around 20 minutes at this point. George heads down the hall to meet Freya, out of earshot of Maurice. "I hope there is good news?" he asks. Freya says, "The dirigible was on its way back. Only one French wizard was on board, and not any of the older ones. He had some French Foreign Legion troops with him. Instead of Zakazik, they went to the southeast and landed near the battle zone behind the Egyptian rebel forces. I saw another similar-sized dirigible moored behind the British troops as well."

George shakes his head unsure of what to make of the intelligence. "Come on Freya, we have a surprise in the room. We may need your help with it." George said to Freya as he leads her back to the group and the room with the bomb and explains what he wants her to do. She says, "Okay, yes, I could fly that out. What do you want to do with it?" Ruby says, "We're trying to figure that out now. I suppose we should just drop it someplace where nothing is around." "At the least, but we may be able to use it more, uh creatively." adds George. Mina says, "What are you thinking?"

"Well, if we could be sure of anything we could use it on the Armide, or on the French dirigible, or even on one of the damn armies. If we knew anything at least. There are so many uncertainties I am loath to do it, except as a distraction perhaps. Drop it behind the rebel army to unnerve them. Perhaps the best use would be to disable, but not sink the Armide." replies George. Mina says, "If the Princess is on the Armide we may need to mount a rescue. The bomb could be used as a distraction while we board her." Ruby interjects, "That's a good point Nana. It looks like we may have to just check both places, the French ship and also the place where the armies will clash. Unfortunately that doesn't give us a lot of time to do either. Just flip a coin and go. I don't think splitting us up is a good idea at all."

Maurice says "If we're taking the dirigible that you obtained to Herakleion we would need to do so soon, while we are still under the cover of darkness. Once the sun starts to rise it would be visible for miles around." "We need to hit the ship. We can use the bomb near the ship or the armies. But we need to find the princess. It is only through here that we can stop the battle. So going there without her is not productive. The Armide it is. Now where best to set the bomb off." adds George. Ruby says, "Let's take it with us and just go. If we aren't sure and time is out we can drop it in the water." "Time is running out." says George.

Maurice says, "Probably at sea, we could use a lifeboat from my ship. The city of Heraclueum was the main port of the Pharoahs. It was later used by the Greeks, who renamed it after the Greek God Hercules. It sank twelve centuries ago following a series of earthquakes which changed the entire coastline in that area. The Armide is anchored nearly four miles off shore, above the submerged ruins of the ancient city. We believe that they have been sending divers down to search the old city, looking for some sort of magical gateway." "Magical gateway to where?" Ruby asked curiously. "Either way, we shouldn't bomb an ancient city!"

"Henry! Did you find anything!" George calls out. "But yes, I think we ought to get going." Henry gives George a pile of crumpled papers. Some look to be in French, others in the Altantian language. "They were in the bedroom waste basket," is the boy's reply. "Good job lad" replies George as scans them before he puts them in his enchanted notebook. They look to be recipes for potions. "Well, let's load up and head over to the ship. Let's break open the door frame and get the bomb out to the window. Once outside we can get it airborne through a couple of means. We can decide where to drop it on the way." says George. Lawrence looks around and grabs a crowbar to pry the hinge pins out.

Ruby asks, "Maurice, what was your plan after you left here?" He states, "To find and rejoin my teammates at whichever location appeared most promising, Tel-el Kabir, Herakleion or Gizah." "Sounds like a good plan. George darling, may I have a word with you in the hallway?" She began walking out and took Abby by the arm to join them, leaving Fish and Lawrence inside to keep an eye on things. She spoke quietly, "So, we know some of his story is false. Could he be leading us away from where we want to be?" Mina follows the trio out. She says, "I know something about Mr. Beaujoulais. He would never knowingly work with the French wizards, they were responsible for the death of his parents."

Ruby whispers quietly, "I don't know if we should trust this spy giving us information. He could certainly have his own reasons for leading us astray. So friends, we must decide, do we follow the Frenchman's dirigible or do we listen to Maurice and try Herakleion? My instinct tells me to follow the dirigible but of course, magic could have been used to move the Princess to another site and we'd have no way of knowing. I'm not convinced of either site at the moment."

Mina says that she has a history with Beaujoulais and could ask him questions that only he would know, if there is concern that he may be one of the French wizards in disguise. Ruby replies, "That is an excellent idea Nana! That is definitely one of my concerns, with all the actors and disguises and possible magical controlling going on around here." Mina says, "Well, I can prove that he is Boujoulais, who would never work for the French Wizards that killed his parents, but he could still be under their magical control. George, what do you think?"

Back inside the room, Fish engages Mr. Beaujoulais in conversation, Lawrence continues to check the bedrooms. He finds hidden between the bed cushions a tightly rolled up scroll with a very thin dagger tied to the inside. "OOhhh what is that?" Ruby asked as she goes back into the room with her ever present curiosity. "May I see it Lawrence?" "Yes, I think that at this point it is prudent. Would detect magic detect if he was under some manner of control or enchantment? But yes, vett him while I check out that dagger." whispers back George to Mina.

Lawrence hands the scroll and dagger to Ruby and George as Mina gestures for Lawrence to accompany her back into the other room with Fish, Abby and Beaujoulais. They unroll the scroll which has magical writings in Atlantian script. The dagger itself is lightweight and casts a thin shimmer of golden light. "Wow this is amazing! It's obviously magical but what does it do I wonder? When Nana is done with Maurice we'll ask her to look at the writings." Ruby holds the dagger at arms length and concentrates on it. Casting detect magic . The entire dagger glows with magic, with the tip appearing to contain the most magic.

Ruby is able to ascertain that while the dagger could be used as a weapon, its true purpose is as a special tool used for the creation of magical items. "Um, this can be used to make magical items. I wonder if this scroll is magical too or maybe they are the directions on how to use the dagger. We'll have to look into this more. When Nana is done, we'll ask her. But perhaps we should keep it hidden from Maurice? I don't know if we can trust him, hopefully Nana has insight into that."

Willamina Parker approaches Beaujoulais and says, "Maurice, I would like a word with you." She approaches him, with Abby, Fish and Lawrence also present. Deciding to be direct Mina says "There are some concerns among my colleagues as to your true identity. Their apprehension is justified, given the number of French imposters already encountered and the fact that you are here in their rooms." Gesturing towards Lawrence she says, "The French wizards would be unaware of when you first crossed paths with Lawrence and myself. Would you care to fill us in?"

He smiles and says, "Absolutely, although until this minute I was unaware that anybody except your husband James knew that it was me. It was on the night of Saturday October 8th of 1864 in Richmond, Virginia. I was part of a British spy team operating on a parallel mission as the American team comprised of you, Mr. Cantrell, Mr. Parker and Doctor Crane.

The Confederacy was in very poor shape. Lee's army was under siege for the winter in Petersburg, Virginia while the Union Army's General Sherman had just burnt Atlanta to the ground and was marching to the coast. Confederate President Davis was desperate for something to quickly change the tide of the war and had made arrangements with the King of Spain to obtain a large cache of magical artifacts to break the siege with plans to then march to the District of Columbia, preferably before the November 8th election. Should Washington fall, it would have ushered in an almost certain victory for the Democratic candidate McClellan over Lincoln. Due to the prior successes of both your team and mine at stopping magical shipments to the Confederacy, it meant that Davis knew that absolute secrecy had to be maintained about the pending arrival of the magic, so the only place to obtain that information was from Davis's own files.

On that night Mrs. Parker you played the role of a Southern Belle, with Doctor Crane as your slave, and distracted the night guards, as Mr. Cantrell and Mr. Parker searched President Davis's office. The two of you managed to find the information but were then nearly captured, due to the untimely return of President Davis and his own executive guard detail to the office. If not for the combination of a clumsy janitor spilling a large mop bucket of wash water on the President and his party, simultaneous to the passing by of a wagon filled with linens that you two American spies jumped from the 3rd floor window into, all would have been lost." Turning to Lawrence he says, "Mr. Cantrell, I was that janitor, and another member of my team was driving that linen wagon."

Lawrence squints at the man, staring intently at his face. Then Lawrence brightens and says, "I knew there was something familiar about you. Let me shake your hand." Lawrence pumps Beaujoulais' hand. "You and your team kept us out of Andersonville or worse. Hah, I wish I could have seen the face on the Spanish ambassador's face when Seward showed him those papers." Beaujoulais says, "It was my pleasure Mr. Cantrell, and I'll have you know that your team returned the favor with interest a few months later. The only communication between our teams was with the two team leaders, who made sure that we stayed out of each other's way, while also overlapping when it was necessary." Lawrence says, "It's a wise precaution. No sense in taking more risks than necessary in wartime. Another time then."

Mina returns to George and Ruby saying "He passed the test, he's the genuine article." "Thank you Nana. It's comforting to know he is himself, though it does not tell us what his intentions are. He still may be completely at odds with our companies goals." Ruby held out the dagger for the grandmother to look over. "Lawrence found this hidden in the couch. I do not yet want to show it to Maurice. It's magical and I think it has something to do with making other magical items. Can you tell what this Atlantian writing says?"

Mina spends a minute looking it over and says, "Yes, it is the instructions for making the potion that Lawrence and I discovered Chevreul working on several days ago. It is a very advanced version of a self-transformation elixir. Some human transformation potions allow you to become anybody you wish and you just need to think of whom. Others require a physical object from the person, often a lock of hair. This one is much, much more complex than that, requiring a more substantial component from the individual, usually a finger or toe, although other body parts of equal size could be used. The item can't be taken from a corpse either, in fact, for the magic to work the person needs to remain alive while the other person is transformed into them.

The main advantages of this potion over a standard transformation item or potion, is that this transformation in undetectable and cannot be dispelled unless the person they resemble dies. It also transfers not only the physical resemblance but also the short-term memories from the person. One main disadvantage is that the potion has a very short shelf-life before use, typically ten to twelve hours maximum." Ruby says, "So... General Orabi? Seems logical to me." Mina says, "Well, he was badly wounded in battle and the French had their physician operate on him immediately afterwards. They could have obtained enough muscle and tissue then from his body to fulfill the material component needed for the elixir."

Ruby shook her head and sighed. "I just have a feeling it wasn't truly him that did such a bad thing. At any rate, let's get back inside all together and we can decide for real where we are going. It seems we can probably trust Maurice." She took the dagger, re-wrapped it and hid it inside her robes. One side of her lip turned into a smile, "Well, I don't trust anyone so let's keep this to ourselves for the moment." She waved a hand for her grandmother to go back into the room first, then followed her in. "What it is that we are waiting until we are all together to discuss?"

When Mina left the room, Abby stayed behind with Maurice. "What I really want to know, is how come you're leaving out a bit of what you've been up to the last day. I was at the pyramids, and I'm fairly certain you were as well. Perhaps it's not polite to question a spy when he chooses to leave something out, but I never was very good at following rules." Maurice looks at her skeptically, and says, "You are correct in that my story did include omissions, and I consolidated the timeline for some of the facts, but everything that I stated was truthful from the overall perspective of my team. Perhaps we should wait until the others return for me to elaborate further."

Seeing them enter Beaujoulais says, "Miss. Marsters has apprised me that you have some further concerns about me. Please let me explain. In an effort to protect the identities of members of my team who you are not yet aware of I chose to gloss over a few facts earlier, and have now been called out on it. Given the stakes involved it is imperative that we trust one another. Your team was aware of the identities of myself and my team members Henry Jekyll, Callum Stuart and young Henry Jones, so when I described our actions of the last half-day I implied that was my entire team. I purposely left out the identities and actions of two other team members that you were not aware of, as their lives would be in grave danger if their current associates knew they were working for the British Crown.

The fifth member of my team is an Egyptian on the King's staff, and it was he who helped to quickly get us the magical carpet to extract the unconscious Jekyll and then transport him to Heliopolis. The sixth team member then took on the disguise that Jekyll had used earlier, and we went to Gizah. We watched what transpired there from a distance. Our only direct involvement occurred after we saw the Frenchmen Rene Belloq and Henri Moissan blocking off the ventilation shafts of the pyramid that you were trapped inside. We forced them to stop and to flee, and we were trying to reverse their damage when you managed to escape the trap. We withdrew then, where our fifth team member then retrieved us from Gizah using the magical carpet."

George had been staring at the bomb and thinking as he listened to the vetting of Maurice and the discovery of the dagger and the potion instructions. He turns, "Ok, so we have a suspected manner of impersonating Orabi, one that is fairly extensive. It also means that Orabi is likely to be alive, or was a few hours ago. If I were the French I would want to keep him alive so that the body does not suddenly revert to that of the assassin. So we will need to find him. The fact that they had to use Berhardt for the princess says that they had not abducted her in time to acquire the needed body parts before they had to leave to the pyramids. That or they did not wish or fear to remove that much tissue from the princess.

They good news is that if Orabi is alive it completely refutes what people saw at the pyramid, clearing his name and hopefully averting the war. We have two issues remaining: this bomb and to which destination do we travel. To make matters worse, Orabi and the princess may be in separate locations. Nerferka is our primary objective now though. Despite what Maurice has said I think we should follow the other airship as that is the most likely location of the princess. Orabi may very well be out on the French gunship. I realize it will be sunk, my hope is to get there quickly. So we need to decide quickly, to where do we set off? I say the dirigible, but what do you all say?" asks George

Maurice says, "Mr. Eastman, I currently have operatives at all three possible locations. As I had stated earlier, Henry Jekyll and Callum Stuart are at in Heraklieon watching the French ship Armide. My biggest concern now is that they have orders to sink the Armide if it attempts to leave Egyptian waters, and they are unaware that the Princess or General Orabi may be on board." He then says, "My other two operatives are in Tel-el Kabir, awaiting the start of the battle, now a mere two hours away. The Egyptian operative remains in the Egyptian boy disguise and is at the camp of the Egyptian rebel troops. The other operative is currently with the British forces, which also has a team of Frenchmen and small dirigible behind the lines. Young Henry here has been using the magical carpet to coordinate messages between those two operatives and myself."

Mina says, "We also have another option. Both Lawrence and I have been granted authority over United States naval ships. The American Ambassador to Egypt said that there are two such vessels in Alexandria, which you said was fifteen miles from Heraklieon." Lawrence states, "We can send a telegraph. They could be underway in an hour." Beuajoulais replies, "An excellent idea." Ruby says, "Yeah but what would we do with that? Send those ships to try to intercept the French battleship?"

Mina says, "No, just keep it from running away. That way the British won't sink it with the Princess possibly on board." Beaujoulais says, "Well, whatever we decide to do we should do it fast. We do have the flying carpet." Mina adds, "And we came here in a dirigible." Freya interjects "I can fly as well." "As can the Princess's ogre bodyguard". George says, "Good point. My brain is getting addled with all these options! Well, I say at least some of us follow where the French left. We don't know where the Princess is but our best guess is they kidnapped her in the trunk."


----------



## Silver Moon

_There appear to be a large number of readers of this Story Hour. Reader comments are appreciated._

*Chapter 100, “The Crystal Ball" September 12, 1882, 4:00 AM.*

Ruby paused and her eyes glazed over as she puzzled something out. "I wonder if the Sheik would remember if the French took the trunk or not? We should ask him." Mina says, "Ruby, that's brilliant." George is hit with sudden inspiration. He calls into the other room where Mengesha had been left after returning with Ruby from the princess's room.

George exclaims, "Mengesha, you are aware I suppose of our suspicions that the princess was taken by the French in the trunk from her room. The problem is that we have three possible locations the French may have taken her to. We are trying to determine to which we should head to first with our limited time. We also have discovered a more sinister plot to impersonate General Orabi and believe that the man killed earlier was not him and the real Orabi not only did not kill the King but is alive. Or was a few hours ago. Do you have any guess to where they may have taken her or better yet do you have some magical means of tracking her or locating her being her bodyguard?" asks George.

Mengesha says that an attempt to locate the Princess magically has already been tried, that as soon as they had exited the pyramids the Barrister ordered one of the nature-priests to cast a "Reflecting Pool" to find the real Neferka, but the spell failed to do so. He adds "The Barrister then had a wizard try a "Locate Object" spell on the Princess's magical earring studs, but that too failed." Mina says, "Chevruel and Daguerre have clearly done something to mask the Princess from detection. But we could still try a "Detect Object" spell not on her personal objects but on the trunk they took her in. Let's go confirm that with the Sheik." The Sheik is not far and he does indeed confirm that the French took the trunk. None of the wizards present have taken that spell today, however the Sheik says that the wealthy man with the harem who had sold the Princess the dress Ruby is wearing is still at the hotel, and among the magical items that the man has stored in the hotel's vault is Crystal Ball.

The group agrees to reconvene shortly in the Princess's suite while the Sheik who runs the hotel goes to get the Crystal Ball from the wealthy Sheik who is staying there. During that time the group gives young Henry Jones the exact wording of the telegram for him to send to the United States Navy in Alexandria. George gets some papers and jots down: "U.S. Naval Commanders in Alexandria STOP French warship Armide anchored off Heraklieon STOP British Navy will sink Armide if it leaves Egyptian waters STOP Armide might carry valuable human cargo STOP Prevent Armide from leaving Egyptian waters." Ruby comments "That sounds good George."

"Ok from whom shall the order arise?" George asks looking up from the note. Mina says, "Make it from Lieutenant Commander Lawrence Cantrell. With unknown naval commanders his name would probably carry more weight due to his gender." George replies "Done" and adds the name onto the end of the telegraph message and hands it to Henry.

Ruby says, "Hopefully the sheik doesn't give us trouble with using the crystal ball. That said, anyone know how to use one? I'm very curious to learn about it" Mina says, "The Sheik himself should know. Any spellcaster could use it, although if we're planning to have it focus on the trunk it should probably be used by the person who remembers best what it looks like. Mengesha, do you know how to cast any spells?" The Ogre says, "My Uncle was an Ogre Mage, he taught me a few minor magical incantations." "That'll work," she replies. Ruby says, "If it doesn't work for him I can try too, I've seen the trunk when I retrieved some clothes from it. Hopefully it just works the first time!"

The party reconvenes in the Princess's suite. Mina reminds Ruby that "When we met with this man a few days ago he had a number of items for sale, including Elixirs of Strength, Invisibility, Diminution, Invulnerability and Transformation, a Ring of Levitation, an amulet that allowed passage through solid objects, and a cloak that had the wearer blend into the surroundings."

Sheik Ali arrives and says "Sheik Antuf el-Heru will be here momentarily. He was less than pleased at being woken up in the middle of the night, nor was he fond of the idea of letting us use one of his private magic items for free. But he quickly reconsidered after I told him that the King and Princes were dead and the magic item was needed to help rescue the new Queen of Egypt, a personal friend of his who would then owe him a very large favor." Ruby nodded her head. "You are right, and so many of those items would probably help us. I wonder if he would give them at a discount. We can't always ask George to finance everything for this group. Perhaps we can also use the 'Queen owes him a BIG favor' thing."

She shrugged, "It's worth a shot. I'll put the charm on him and see if it works. It'll probably mean even more because he knows the Princess bought and gave me these robes, it might help convince him." Ruby smiled sadly. "I hadn't considered that Neferka is now the Queen. Bittersweet, really." Mina reminds her, "Actually, she's not until the Barrister declares it, and he won't unless he can confirm that she had nothing to do with her father's death."

They do not have to wait long until Sheik Antuf el-Heru arrives, accompanied by two burly bodyguards and one of his harem girls. His eyes immediately center upon Ruby, her chest in particular, and he exclaims "Aphrodite's beautiful dress! What did you do to it! It is ruined!" Ruby looked down at her chest curiously. No one had ever said or thought anything negative about that area of her. "Whatever do you mean? I think it looks perfect and it has been doing its job well. Aphrodite herself would be proud I'm certain."

George gives a wry smile "My good sir, I can attest that Miss West's chest is indeed quite perfect. But the dress was damaged protecting me, an eventuality I am quite sure Aphrodite herself would approve of. Once the current unrest is settle, have no doubt I shall spare no expense in having it repaired. You may hasten that glorious day by helping us find the future Queen." says George with a smile holding out his hand for the crystal ball.

The Sheik calms and has his servant place the crystal ball on the table in the center of the room. He explains its usage, how a spellcaster must say the specific incantation for this particular item in a prescribed order and then concentrate of a place, person or object while thinking of nothing else. The person must continue to give the item their undivided attention and then will be able to see the surrounding area of the object, be it a room, cavern or immediate area if outside. Those standing around would also see the image in the crystal ball. The chairs are cleared from around the table as the incantations are taught to Mengesha. Ruby says, "Good luck Mengesha, you know the trunk so well I feel we can't fail. Hopefully our instincts are correct and you find the Princess. It would be immensely helpful."

An over-sized comfortable chair is placed for Mengesha to sit in. The Sheik also gives him some magical ear protectors, made to protect the ears during desert sandstorms, but in this instance to keep him from being distracted by the conversations of others present. He begins the incantation and the image within the opaque soccer-ball sized crystal orb begins to change. Initially the image becomes that of the trunk in a dimly-lit area. The trunk is currently closed and has the ornate wood and metal construction that Ruby had remembered. The trunk appears to not be stationary, rocking slightly from right to left and back. The image then clears up beneath the trunk, revealing a wooden floor. Looking closely, it is clear that the trunk is flat on the floor, and that it is the floor itself that is slightly rocking.

Ruby whispers, "My first thought was the trunk is on a ship. But I doubt a ship would have wooden floors, at least I certainly wouldn't think it would. So that means, like our original guess, that the trunk, and hopefully the Princess, is on the airship. Unless they are deliberately trying to throw us off. But I doubt they would have had time for that, with us right on their tail. What do the rest of you think?" Mengesaha pulls the image back to take in the entire room. The room itself is vast, approximately forty-foot square, larger than the gondola room on the Dreadnaught dirigible. More telling are the walls on one side, which have a curve to them and have round windows approximately a foot in diameter near the top of the eight-foot high wooden ceiling.

George exclaims, "No, that is the hold on a ship. Most ships still use wooden decking even if overlaid over the metal both to reduce the weight and to provide traction and allow munitions to bounce off. Airships don't typically roll since the are buoyed by air currents at worst they would list to one side if they were tacking against the prevailing air current. No, this is an ocean going vessel. And based on Maurice's intelligence that ship would seem to most likely be the Armide. So we need to head there. Let me add a line to the American naval vessels to make sure they don't let the British ships sink her. Meanwhile we need to get the bomb out and ready for disarming or distraction and we need to get going to Heraklieon."

Ruby looked at George adoringly. "You are so smart baby. Thank Aphrodite you are here. Okay, so we're heading to the Armide unless someone has an objection." She paused, "Let's see if he can see anything else. I would hope they wouldn't keep the Princess in the trunk, especially since they are going to try to use her to rule." The image within the crystal ball now becomes even clearer and Mengesha pans around the room while still keeping the trunk as part of the viewing area. The group sees that there is one individual within the room, a man who is lying on the deck atop a mat, his hands shackled behind his back, the chain running to the nearest wall that it is bolted onto.

Most of the rest of the room appears vacant. Something of interest then shows up when Mengesha pans just beyond the man, there are two blurry outlines of light, each atop a mat, and each with a similar chain running to the wall. Maurice Beaujoulais starts to laugh and exclaims, "These French wizards think themselves so smart! Casting a non-detection spell on a pair of people! Sure, we can't see them, but by magically scanning the entire room we see the magical outlines of what we are unable to detect! Look closely at those two silhouettes, one is clearly male and the same build as General Orabi while the other is clearly female and the same build as Princess Neferka."

Lawrence says, "That's enough for me. There's no time to waste. If that battleship wants to run, it will need to overpower the United States Navy's ships." George grins. "OK, that is as good of a confirmation as we are going to get. Ruby, see if you can see anything else while Mengesha has the connection. Let me have the men over to the bomb and let's get the door jambs off and shave some ice and get that bomb outside so we can haul it to safety. Alright everyone, I want to take off in 15 minutes. Henry please get that telegraph out!" orders George.

Ruby nodded at George and kept watching the crystal ball for any more clues. A few other minor details of the room show themselves, waste and water buckets, that there are two doors into the hold as well as a double-hatch on the center of the ceiling, and that there are several bolt plates on the wall that more chains could be attached to. The magic item then appears to stop and Mengesha looks up, removes his ear protection, and with a smile to Ruby says, "I think we found her." Ruby says, "Yes Mengesha, I think you are right! This is good news."

Ruby exclaims, "Now, we have to get there in time! George wants us to get to moving the bomb so we can get out of here and save the Princess. How exactly are we going to shave the ice down?" Freya says, "I could transform and use my claws." Ruby nodded, "That would be much faster than using a dagger or sword. But you must be very careful! We need as much ice on there as we can to get it outside of the city. So you would have to take off just enough to get it out the window." George replies, "Ok that sounds good, Freya will shave the ice down, Lawrence can get the door frames off. Mina and I will go get the dirigible ready and over the street and drop ropes to secure the bomb." Ruby carefully watched over the bomb shaving, ready to jump in if she needed to.

Ruby sees the wealthy Sheik as he collects his magical crystal ball and carefully places it within its velvet case and hands it to main servant/bodyguard. "Hold on," she tells her companions. "One moment if I may Sheik. How much would an item like this cost? And the other items that you possess? We are interested in perhaps purchasing some things from you." "Which items?" he asks. "All of them." She paused and smiled sweetly. "Remember, this is all for the safe return of the Princess, the future QUEEN," she emphasized the word, "Of Egypt." He exclaims, "All of them? I came here with over 200 items for sale." George smiles quietly to himself at Ruby's emphasis.

She replies, "Oh, well, I did not realize that you had so much! I apologize. I was thinking of your Elixirs... I believe you had potions of Strength, Invisibility, Diminution, Invulnerability and Transformation. You also had a Ring of Levitation, an amulet that allowed passage through solid objects, and a cloak that had the wearer blend into the surroundings. I believe these would be helpful for our mission. I wonder what other items you have?" Abby says, "Honestly, Ruby, the only thing that's going to help me now is a good night's sleep. But Invisibility is generally pretty helpful. That cloak especially." Ruby comments, "Sure, I understand Abby." He says, "The elixirs are all sold, they were the most affordable. I have also sold the cloak, but I still have both the ring and amulet that you mentioned."

She turned back to the Shiek. "Do you have anything can refresh my friend here, make her or all of us feel well rested? Aside from that, how much is the amulet and the ring?" He says, "The Ring, why 25,000 pounds, but for you I will go 20,000. The Amulet, another 10,000 pounds." He turns to George and says, "So Mister Eastman, are you willing to part with 30,000 pounds to buy some jewelry for your fiance?" Ruby interjects, "And how much is the crystal ball?" He says, "It is not for sale, that is my own personal property." She says, "I understand. We very much appreciate your letting us use it."

George had been watching Ruby's negotiations with interest, but decided now to intercede, this after all was his specialty. "Pardon me Sheik, we are interested in the use of both the crystal ball and the amulet, not as mere jewelry but for a much more important and noble purpose. As we have said the safety and security of the Queen and the state are at stake. Would you please allow us the use of these items for this mission. I personally guarantee their safe return to you and will indemnify myself against their loss or damage. I will also make sure the royal family is well informed of your noble, generous and patriotic efforts to preserve the state you so love. The rewards to those that faithfully and dutifully serve the throne of Egypt will be handsomely rewarded. You have nothing to lose in this opportunity my friend" says George suggestively.

The sheik replies, "You will personally take responsibility for loss or damage?" Gesturing again to Ruby's damaged dress with the large scorch mark on the chest he says "I can see how well your protection is by the damage to that one-of-a-kind dress that your fiance has ruined. As to the throne, and my assistance, I HAVE done my part by allowing you to use my crystal ball, and without any charge. You MAY NOT take it. If you have need of it again it, and I, will be here, at least until the British overrun the rebel army. As to the other two items your fiance wishes, a written note with your banking information and guarantee of $30,000 in payment will suffice."

Ruby cut in, "It's alright, thank you Sheik, we will not be needing your items tonight. The Princess WILL know of your help to us. Thank you again." George is about to speak when Ruby interjects. George smiles and shrugs. He shakes the Sheik's hand. "Thank you for your help, but the lady has spoken." George turns and heads to the roof and the dirigible. The Sheik says, "Wait, by "The Princess will know of your help", you mean that you will tell her that this entire rescue was possible due to my letting you view her location through the crystal ball. Isn't that correct?"

Ruby laughed, this time much less friendly. "You think the ENTIRE rescue mission is possible because of you? Are you insane? All the crystal ball did was clarify something we already knew and made it more certain. Do not overstate your importance here. There have been people here working for weeks and months to keep the royal family safe from foreign enemies." She turned her back to the Sheik, making herself a drink. "The Princess will know exactly what you did, offer the assistance of the crystal ball and nothing more when there was so much more that you could have done. Oh, and that you have very vocally complained that I ruined Aphrodite's dress while in the scuffle defending her royal family."

The Sheik franticly says, "Hold on, don't rush off. It was the two pieces of jewelry that you wished to borrow. Perhaps that can be arranged." Ruby sipped her drink slowly then responded nonchalantly, "But we've been over that, you said you weren't interested. In case you haven't noticed," she waved her hand towards the block of ice, "We are busy and running out of time. I have no interest in wasting time talking about banks and such." He says, "I'll have my people go get those items from the vault. Consider it a loan. If you decide you like them we can renegotiate the price."

"Why thank you very much Sheik, we all appreciate it. You can leave the items on the table and we'll take very good care of them. Now if I was you I'd get out of here. We will be in touch." She gives the man a smile and a dismissive nod as she turns back to the ice. "How is it coming along?" She asks those slicing and chipping away at the ice. George turns away quickly so the Sheik doesn't see the smile that he cannot repress. Ruby was a formidable woman. Where diplomacy failed, never doubt the wiles of a woman. Between the two of them, George felt they could talk their way into and back out of Hades. George continued to smile as he made his way up to the roof to get the dirigible ready for the trip.

Freya remains in her human form and draws her hand-axe to assist with shaving the ice. The ice is soon shaved enough to get it through the doorway. Ropes and blankets are fixed to support it and Freya heads up to the roof. She transforms into her dragon form and begins to pull the ropes, with those downstairs helping to guide the block forward and up the staircase. It is soon on the roof. Ruby collect the two magical items from the sheik's guards.

Once outside Ruby gave their airship a quick look-over to determine where to fit the ice bomb. The ice block has been shaved down enough to fit in the gondola's door, but it will also occupy around 20% of the space inside. Ruby says, "So we jam the ice in here or have Freya carry it. Who is for what option?" Lawrence waves his hands. "Can't you do something magical? shrink it or something?" Maurice says, "Too risky. If we try to magically modify it that could set off the protection wards. Best to keep it intact and be a little cramped." Lawrence states, "Message received. In that case we'll just have to put up with some forced togetherness. It'll be better to keep the bomb under wraps as long as possible." Ruby says, "You're right. I guess it wouldn't be wise to fly a bomb out in the open over the city. Okay let's get in then and get going."


----------



## Queenie

Heh, that's our Ruby. If Diplomacy does work, just Brute Force Guilt it  



Silver Moon said:


> _There appear to be a large number of readers of this Story Hour. Reader comments are appreciated._




Oohhh it'd be awesome to hear some reader comments! How many readers do you think we have?

And on that note...  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] is gearing up to start a new campaign of this AGELESS Campaign. He'll have to post his details about it BUT if any of our readers have been wishing they could play along on our crazy adventures, now's a good time to get in on the action!! I'm pretty sure all the playing characters read along and would be thrilled to answer any questions you might have about playing in the wonderful, amazing, fantastic world  [MENTION=8530]Silver Moon[/MENTION] has created for us!!  Who knows where it's going to take us next?? There's lots of unopened doors...


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 101, “The Submersible" September 12, 1882, 4:30 AM.*

Ruby has been given the two magical items. The group of George, Ruby, Lawrence, Mina, Abby, Mengesha, Freya and Maurice board the dirigible. "If you are going to try to disarm the bomb Ruby, I want it near the door. However, we hadn't decided if we wanted to use it as a distraction." says George going through final take off checks. Ruby replies, "Well, I think we are dropping it somewhere, right? Perhaps in the water near the ship for the distraction. But that assumes that we get there in time. Maurice, is there anything else you can tell us about the ship?"

Maurice describes the Armide as a three-mast ironclad that is approximately 225 feet in length. He says that the wizard's main modification has been in the propulsion system, that the magical enhancements has greatly increased its speed. Lawrence says, "Let's aim for her stern. If the bomb knocks out the propeller, she'll be dead in the water until they can raise the sails." Ruby answers, "Whatever that means! Sounds like Larry here knows what he is talking about. However; we also have to discuss where will we try to find the Princess and General. Anyone have ideas which part of the ship that might be?"

Maurice says, "The problem with that plan is that we don't know how large the explosion will be, it could damage or sink the ship, which we would not want to do while the Princess and General are chained to the wall. As to their specific location, we can approximate where the ship's hold may be based upon what we saw from the inside. I would estimate mid-ship just above the waterline. My vessel that is currently watching them is a submersible, so we could surface alongside the Armide if that would help. She replies, "I don't think that would be particularly stealthy, would it? Then again, us dropping from the sky from a huge balloon wouldn't be either."

He says, "We should be arriving on the scene a half-hour before the first light of dawn comes over the horizon. That would give us a short time to rendezvous with my ship out of sight of the Armide and then get alongside. But once it is light out the submersible would probably be spotted by those on the Armide, my team's vessel is rather large."

"My question is if you know if the Armide has any guns modified to elevate significantly? If we come in from above I want to make sure we won't be fired upon. That may be the use of our bomb. Drop it off one side of the ship, say a half mile from the ship. As we pass over, hopefully the ice will still be intact. We may be able to add some if need be. Once in the ocean the ice will melt, the bomb explode. The subsequent attention will distract the crew as we descend quickly from above and the opposite side." suggests George Maurice says, "It does have guns, but I do not think they can be elevated. But we know from experience that those wizards can throw Lightning Bolts."

Ruby comments, "And you said this ship is out in the water or docked at the island they are investigating?" Maurice replies, "The Armide is anchored above the ruins of the ancient city. My submersible is just below the surface not far from the coast, around three miles distant from the Armide." Ruby asks, "Since you are familiar with the ship Maurice, if we took your ship under the water, would we swim out of your ship and what, climb up the edge of the other ship?" Mina interjects "Or perhaps use some of your newly acquired magical items." George says, "Oh yes we do. But with Mengesha, Freya and the ring, I foresee several shock troops landing early and separately from the airship."

"I figured one of us would use the ring of levitation to drop from the airship as Mengesha and Freya fly down. Another one of us can use the amulet to perhaps swim up to the ship's water line and enter through the hull." says George Ruby says, "All that after we drop the bomb? Will we be able to get into position fast enough? Before the bomb explodes?" "Well, if we drop the bomb with enough ice on it, it will take a few minutes to melt. Since ice is buoyant the bomb will float and we shouldn't have problems with submersion. But that should buy us 10 to 15 minutes I think, based on ambient ocean temperatures, that should be plenty of time to get in position." replies George

"Okay George, I think that sounds like a plan. Good enough starting point anyway, these things never seem to go the way they are supposed to. But that's usually when it gets fun," Ruby laughed. George laughed and leaned over and kissed Ruby. "Yes my dear that is very true and in the chaos created is when you shine." Mina reminds the others that "The last Daguerre and Chevreul saw this dirigible it was in Cairo under the control of their wizards. We could always attempt a ruse of making them think we are their allies."

The ride take around 45 minutes, during which time the ice block has shrunk some more due to the heat inside the gondola. They arrive at the coastline to the sea, following along a peninsula. Maurice has George lower the dirigible inside of a cove to the left of the peninsula's end. He has George set the dirigible to hover approximately 30 feet above the surface of the water. He explains "From here we will have line-of-sight to where the submersible now is, but the land will block us from view of the French warship." Maurice then gets out a signal light and sends off a very short message in Morse code.

Lawrence asks, "Maurice, does your boat have a spar torpedo? We could tie the bomb to it." He says, "I am not certain, we will have to ask the Captain." Lawrence adds, "It'll solve the problem of the bomb floating away from the ship." They notice a disturbance in the water immediately below the dirigible, as hundreds of air bubbles now break as they reach the surface. A faint red glow is then seen rising up from the deep. A crimson-colored hundred-foot-long giant squid brakes the surface of the water, its tentacles stretching towards them and glowing eye clearly visible. Lawrence blinks in surprise. "What in Gehenna is that? Is that your submersible?"

Maurice smiles and says, "Indeed, there is no need to attack the beast. The disguise works quite well, any sailors seeing it from a distance on the surface will report only seeing a sea serpent or giant squid." They now notice that the tentacles are all firmly mounted to the side of the craft and that the squid’s glowing eyes in the front appear to be made of opaque glass, with people underneath. Once it has fully surfaced the eye-hatch opens and a man in a military-style uniform exits, although it is not from any navy that George or Lawrence know of.

As they exit the dirigible gondola onto the craft Maurice says, "Welcome to the Nautilus.” They approach the tall man wearing the naval officer’s uniform. He has a neatly cropped beard and mustache of a tan-blond color and appears to be in his forties. Maurice gestures to the man and says, “Allow me to introduce you to Captain Andre Nemo. He is a scientist, mechanic, engineer, inventor, freedom fighter, and to some a pirate. He is also the creator of this wonderful craft that you are standing on. The Nautilus, otherwise known as the Sword of the Ocean.” George looks appreciatively at the craft. He whispers to Ruby "I may have to get one of those" he says with a grin.

Captain Nemo proudly states in what appears to be a French accent, "Welcome. The Nautilus he has seen the world over and over, from above and below." Lawrence shakes the captain's hand. "Nice to meet you, Captain Nemo. I'm Commander Lawrence Cantrell, US Navy. That's a mighty fine ship you have here. I bet you've seen a lot."

Ruby's eyes narrowed slightly, obviously not trusting the situation. "Amazing ship you have here, Captain Nemo. What sort of name is Nemo, if I might ask?" "French" he replies. George extends his hand to Captain "Well meet Captain. I am George Eastman, and your aquatic accomplishment is well known to me. Though I do wonder, as you are a man without a country, and owe allegiance only to yourself, what prompts your presence here?" Nemo replies, "Mr. Beaujoulais and I both share a deep mutual hatred for the French, and these French wizards in particular."

Lawrence interjects, "Then you've come to the right place. Did you have a plan in mind for keeping the Armide from escaping? We don't want to blow it up. There may be hostages on board." Nemo replies, "My plan is to sink it. Hostages are merely collateral damage." "I take umbrage with that Captain. Those hostages are not collateral damage. They are far from it. You will wait to sink the Armide until any and all hostages have been searched for and removed safely. Then I fully endorse the sinking." replies George. Ruby adds, "Oh yes, and that. The future Queen of Egypt is most likely on that ship."

Beaujoulais says "George, Andre has never been overly concerned about those who are in the wrong place at the wrong time." George says, "I understand that. I however am quite concerned. I understand Andre's ideas but is methods are not amoral. I will not stand in the way of his sinking of the ship. He will wait though. There is too much at stake right now." "Agreed," says Maurice.

While his men secure the airship to the vessel, Nemo takes them below. They head down a metal ladder to the next level. The first room reached is a combination drawing room/salon/museum, that is thirty-feet long, eighteen-feet wide, and fifteen-feet high. This incredible room contains a pipe organ, an art collection of great value and very large number of marine specimens. There is also a fountain made from a shell about six-feet across. Finally, the salon has two large oblong windows protected by sliding panels.

Ruby says, "This is all beautiful Captain Nemo. You took a lot of care in building this ship, and so cleverly hidden no less." She walked over to the window, trailing a finger across the shell fountain. "What can be seen through these windows? Out into the sea?" Nemo replies, "And when submerged, the various creatures of the deep." "That is amazing! Can we see what their ship looks like?" she said, thumbing towards the battleship. He replies, "After we move forward. Let me send up some crew to pilot the dirigible while we are at sea."

The upper hatch is shut and the vessel begins to move forward. "Prepare to dive," Nemo exclaims as he chimes a bell along the wall. George eagerly observes all he can (or is permitted to without being intrusive) of how this wondrous vessel operates. like with the airship, one never knows when the information will be useful, either speculatively or operationally.

Abigail looked curiously around the inside of the submersible ship. She'd remained quiet now for several hours, and felt much better for it. Her particular skill set hadn't been needed, and she'd needed rest. For her, last hour and change had been filled with catnaps, and when she couldn't sleep she lived inside her mind. But now was time to come out, although she was still uncertain what help she could be at this point. Catnaps weren't enough to recharge her magically. But brainpower never went out of style.

"So, how are we getting over to the ship again? Swimming? These robes are not exactly made for that," Ruby laughed. Abby says, "A vessel like this with a Captain like Nemo? There's a method, probably often used." Ruby smiled, "And I'm hoping the dear Captain will share that information with us. You're not dressed for swimming either!"

Nemo gestures to the periscope and says, "You should be able to see the ships now." Ruby says, "George, I think that's a job for you." Looking through the portal he sees not only the large three-mast ironclad battleship, but anchored alongside it is large wooden two-mast yacht. George says, "Hrm the Armitage seems to have company in the form of a yacht. Perhaps visitors? More likely a very comfy tender vessel. Potentially they could have moved the prisoners out on the ship, but it is more likely they moved them out on the airship. Looks like we will need to search both."

Nemo says, "That sailed in only a few hours ago. I believe that the vessel is owned by the Egyptian King, or rather was until his recent death. Thus far only a few crew have gone back-and-forth between the ships, they have not transferred any cargo or supplies, probably waiting until dawn for that." Georges states, "There is almost no way to know who commands that vessel at the moment with the fluid state of things politically." Ruby says, "Then the Princess could definitely be there. Though, in the crystal ball we saw two people in what looked like the battleship. Of course, they could be decoys."

Ruby continues, "Either we break into two groups to check both ships or we start with the battleship and try to get to the others after. If will obviously be more difficult to get to the other ships if they catch us on the battleship. But I think we should head there first. Anyone else have thoughts?" Maurice says, "If no cargo was transferred, and we saw the trunk with the Princess an hour ago, so they're still in the ship's hold on the battleship. That wasn't the hold of a luxury yacht."

Abigail did not hear anybody come up behind her, but a pair of arms circle her waist from in back and Callum Stuart's voice whispers in her ear, "I've missed you darling." Abby's elbow was halfway to his ribs before she registered the voice and spun herself around instead. An enormous sigh escaped her and she said, "Thank the gods. I've had to not think about what's become of you a lot today. Where in seven hells have you been?"

He replies, "I saw you from a distance at Gizah, but you were around too many people for me to get any closer. For the past five hours I've been here on this ship, watching the Frenchies. Their balloon dropped off some cargo to the battleship a few hours ago." "We thought we saw you in Gizah, but there was too much else going on to try to track you down. Five hours ago? What time is it now?" "Almost dawn" he replies, "Sunrise is in half an hour."

She says, "Dawn. Gods I need some sleep. Real sleep. You got here fast from the pyramids. Is it possible the cargo they dropped off could have carried the Princess or Orabi? Or both?" Callum says, "We got here on a flying carpet, it went rather fast. There was only one large trunk unloaded. It could have held the Princess, not Orabi. So he wasn't the one who killed the King then?"

Abby says, "It's unclear. One of the French wizards was creating potions that needs flesh from a person. Then the person who uses the potion can imitate that person, and it will hold up as long as the flesh donor is still alive. So the murderer might not have been Orabi." "Orabi didn't kill the King," Ruby said confidently. "So he was someplace else when it was all happening. Why not here? I say we hit the battleship first." George says, "Yes, I think Orabi was already a captive, I think they only brought the Princess over this evening."

Nemo calls out "Ahead, quarter speed." Turning to Maurice he says, "What is your plan." The spy replies, "While it is still dark, surface just enough that the upper hatch is above the water. We'll disembark at that point." Turning to George and Ruby he says, "Anything else?" Ruby says, "I don't think so, though George will speak for himself. I am ready to get started, no more words and talk." She ran her hands through her hair, pulling it back off her face. "Oh, actually there is one more thing. We have an active bomb we need to dispose of. The damned French left it behind in the city." Maurice says, "Yes, it's back with the dirigible."

Abby says, "Well, you know the French do have a reputation for being rude. Are we at least going to try to sneak? I mean, I'm finding I don't mind a good fight, but I'm not that good yet." Maurice says, "We'll be right at the waterline, we'd have to either get up to the main deck or though the ship's wall using that magical item." George takes his best guest at the hold location they are looking for, having Nemo move the submarine forward alongside the battleship until they reach that spot. Mina uses her jewelry as the Sheik commanded her to and opens the portal, causing the metal over wood side of the ship to turn into a round four-foot diameter hole in the side of the ship.

_Source Material: The exterior design of the Nautilus was derived from Alan Moore’s "League of Extraordinary Gentlemen"; The interior of the Nautilus was taken nearly verbatim from Jules Verne’s "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea"; The life story of Captain Andre Nemo (and French nationality) was derived from Kevin J. Anderson’s novel "Captain Nemo"._


----------



## Silver Moon

Queenie said:


> Oohhh it'd be awesome to hear some reader comments! How many readers do you think we have?



Hard to say, prior to the recent ENWorld reset we were at around 250 views a week.  We're now averaging 100 to 150 per post, some of whom are probably new readers and others are waiting for us to get caught back up to where we were before. 

*Chapter 102, “Battle on the Armide" September 12, 1882, 5:15 AM.*

George, Ruby, Abby, Lawrence, Freya and Maurice enter through the opening. The ship's hold they are currently in is not the one they have viewed through the crystal ball, as instead of having the Princess it has the Princess's dowry. Hundreds of containers of coins, jewels, and items made of gold and silver fill most of the available space in this darkened room. There is a single door on the opposite wall of where they entered. Ruby's eyes nearly popped out of her head. She could not believe such treasure was right in front of her. Her thoughts wandered, just a tiny bit of this treasure and she would never have to worry for money again...

She suddenly shook her head, knocking the thoughts away, and getting back to business. Ruby put her finger to her lips to indicate quiet. She stealthily made her way to the door and checked it over, looking to see how it was locked and if it was trapped. The door appears to be locked. She also sees that the other side of the door is lightly illuminated, and from the blocked light at the bottom of the door there appears to be a pair of shoes or boots on the opposite side, most likely a guard. Ruby went back to the group and whispered. "There is a guard there and the door is locked. We can surprise him, obviously he's not expecting the door to open this way. Perhaps sleep?" she grinned. "But of course, I also need to get the lock open."

George whispers back "Okay, get the lock open and be prepared to cast sleep. This may be just a guard for the dowry, but there may be more than one." Ruby manages to quietly open the lock The group takes to the walls on either side of the door. Once everyone gave her a nod that they were ready, she tried to open the door ever so slightly to peek out. She barely moves the door when she notices not only the French Foreign Legion soldier whose back is to towards this door but another one across the hallway, looking bored but slightly in this direction, in front of another door. Ruby holds up two fingers then points out the door. Then, in a soft voice, Ruby spoke the words of the slumber spell.

Lawrence pulls a gun from his pocket. He takes a deep breath. Abby stood a bit back, sword in hand as a hopefully silent backup to Ruby's spell. George signals to Lawrence to put the gun away. He points to Abby's sword and to his ears and to the gun and shakes his head. The spell is cast and Ruby sees the shadow beneath the door move followed by the sound of both men collapsing onto the floor. This is immediately followed by a French voice further down the hallway exclaiming "Jacques! Frances!" Several voices sound from the corridor outside. One then barks out in French "Rene, head topside and tell Chevruel we are under attack. Carlos, head below and get reinforcements. Charles, keep your gun trained on that door." Ruby sighed. "Well, that didn't work." George says to Abby, "Now's the time if you have a silent spell."

George also steps out into the hall and gets shot by the soldier named Charles who had been watching the door. The bullet hits George in the right shoulder. George calls out in German to the dowry room "Freya, we need to stop them from raising the alarm" Ruby enters the corridor, which is filled with smoke from the rifle that has just fired into George. Ruby can now see the entire corridor. The corridor to the left of door she just exited and the one opposite it go another 8 feet, ending at a wooden staircase up.

The men are in the other direction, where the corridor continues for 25 feet. There is a door on each side 10 feet further down with the two men, the one holding the smoking rifle and the man beside him who is drawing a wand of some sort. The door continues for another 10 feet further, the corridor ending with a flat wall with a ladder going up to a closed trapdoor and an open trapdoor on the floor before the ladder. One man is near the top of the ladder, starting to open the trapdoor.

The hallway is illuminated by a lantern fastened to a ceiling hook by the center pair of doors. While the two men she put to sleep are both lying on the floor before Ruby, there are four more French Legion Soldiers in the hallway, one before each of the other four doors. One of the two at the furthest doors moves in the direction of the ladder. The one had had apparently spoken a moment before exclaims in French "Who are you". The other two begin to raise their rifles in Ruby's direction. Freya rushes out into the hallway and draws her sword, charging the two men in the center of the hallway. Ruby has to step back to let her by.

Ruby stepped back to let Freya by, then stepped up again, targeting the man going up the ladder. Freya's charging makes her the target of the two center men, rather than Ruby. Ruby's spell goes off, and the man on the ladder falls asleep, sliding down the ladder and onto the floor, one leg dangling down through the open trapdoor. The man with the rifle fires another shot, this one deflecting off of Freya's magical armor as she closes the distance. A beam of light goes forth from the wand striking Freya in the center of her chest. The beam of light wraps around her chest in a circle and solidifies into a grey four-inch-thick rope-like substance, pinning her arms to the side, and causing her to drop her sword.

Despite this handicap, she continues to charge the men, and knocks the man with the wand into the door behind him with such force that part of the door splits open, revealing another room filled with treasure. The man is dazed but still conscious, the wand still in his hand. Ruby rushed forward, circling around Freya and attempted to grab the wand from the fallen man's hand. She deliberately tried to use the door as some protection in case he tried to use the wand on her.

He is too dazed to use the wand but does tighten his grip on it as Ruby grabs at him. Meanwhile, the other soldier near him with the rifle uses the rifle as a club to strike Freya. The gun strikes her armor hard, but her reaction in minimal, with her flexing her arms in an attempt to break the magical rope-like substance. Ruby grabbed tighter onto the wand, then kicked his arm to get him to loosen his grip. Her kick is slightly off and he regains him footing. He continues to hold the wand in his hand. George bends down and grabs the rifle from the unconscious soldier outside the door and runs down the hallway. George hated getting shot and was channeling his pain into anger. He swung the rifle butt hard against the soldier facing Freya.

The rifle hits and the man turns to change his target. Either Freya has exceptional strength, her magical armor is powerful, or some combination of the two because she manages to break free, the magical ropes dissipating into dust. George sees the ropes disappear, turns to the soldier, grins and says to the man "Tu es foutu" as he strikes with the rifle butt again. The man crumbles onto the floor, leaving only Ruby's foe still conscious.

Seeing he is alone, the remaining soldier slips past George and starts to run towards the staircase (unaware that their allies Abby, Lawrence, and Maurice are inside the open doorway he will soon run past). When Lawrence hears the guard rush past, he holds out his arm neck level. The guard grunts as he gets knocked down. Lawrence hits the stunned man on the back of the head to quiet him. Lawrence notices that, unlike the other soldiers lying in the corridor, this man's uniform has officer's insignia on it. Lawrence checks the man's pockets for orders or identification. He finds neither, but he does find a metal key ring with a dozen keys. Lawrence pockets the keys.

Now that the fighting has died down those in both the treasure room and corridor hear sounds of people rushing around and yelling out in French on the decks both above and below. George heads up to the ladder and reaches up to pull the upper hatch down. He then shoves the rifle barrel through the handle on the hatch until it jams, effectively bolting it closed. He then turns to the lower hatch and closes the hatch. George signals Freya to drag the unconscious soldiers to the trapdoor, laying them on top to hold it closed. George then grabs a rifle and wedges it under the handles of the lower trapdoor as well as the upper, sealing both doors from all but the most extreme efforts to open it.


Freya does as George instructs. At the opposite end of the corridor Maurice tosses a "Web" spell in front of the staircase up, making a thick coating of spiderwebs that block the entire entrance way from the stairs. He comments to Abby and Lawrence "That won't top them for long. The easiest way through it would be to burn the webs, but I doubt they will light a fire on their own ship." George calls out, "Ruby, Abby start checking holds here, open every door, be cautious as there may still be a guard inside."

Abby moved to the farthest door back (starboard side north) and listened, then attempts to open it carefully. She does not hear anything. The door is locked. Using her knowledge of Engineering and Architecture, she looks for a way around the lock. (Looking specifically for hinges on the outside of the door that can have the pin pulled, break the door frame where the lock enters, etc.) The lock appears to be very solidly built and the door's hinges are on the inside. "Want me to take a look?" Ruby grinned while she reached into her robes and pulled out some small metal keys. "Maybe I'll get lucky." Ruby begins working the lock with her picks as Abby looks on (North Starboard door).

"Lawrence, try the keys you found on the officer in these locks" calls out George as he gathers up the rest of the rifles and ammunition from the downed soldiers. George take a moment to tie up and gag the two soldier who were put to sleep before returning to the trap door and loading all the rifles in preparation to hold the doors. Lawrence goes to the closest door, the south port side, and soon finds the key that opens it. It is also filled to the brim with treasure. "Maurice, what is the draft on that submersible of Nemo's? And how much hold does he have?" asks George peering into the room and sending Lawrence onto another door.

Maurice says, "Are you insane? Those wizards will be here momentarily, we don't have time to transfer treasure. Besides, Nemo can retrieve it all from the bottom after he sinks this ship" George replies, "Ah Maurice ever the pessimist. And what if we kill the wizards eh? In any case you are right, the priority is the princess. Let's get more of these doors opened."

Abby nodded and said, "I'll go check the other door." She moved down and again listened, then attempted to open the other starboard door. Just as Abby begins to step away Ruby manages to get the lock sprung, the inside not being filled with treasure but instead looks like the room viewed through the crystal ball. The room has three occupants, all tied, gagged, shackled to the walls and unconscious. Abby returns and says, "I'm completely out of magic, Ruby. You might want to see if you can sense any traps on that door, then go use your skills to get them free. I don't think they want me shooting those shackles and locks off."

Ruby nodded. "Quite wise, Abby." She took a deep breath and concentrated on looking for any kind of magic in the room, also looking for mundane traps while she was at it. The only magic that she sees which could be potential traps are on the shackles by the wrists of the three unconscious prisoners. "I think it's okay," Ruby said to Abby, "But I'll go first just to be sure." Ruby walked slowly into the room, looking about for any surprises. She approached the smaller of the tied up prisoners first. As Ruby walks around the person's back she sees that it is indeed Princess Neferka. "Princess! Is that you?" Ruby said excitedly. The Princess remains unconscious. Ruby yells, "Hey everyone, in here!" She looked over the shackles again, not wanting to touch them just yet.

Abby followed Ruby in and helped to untie the other two prisoners, waiting to remove the gags until last, in case any of them were to be shocked and shout. Certainly it was already known they were there, but there was no reason for the French to know they'd gotten to the prisoners. After looking at how the shackles are attached, George tells Maurice to go back to the Nautilus for screwdrivers, Yankee Drivers, and wrenches to remove the shackles from the bulkhead. Ruby sighed. She might have to wait for George's idea. In the meanwhile, she looked at the other two prisoners. One is General Ahmad Orabi. The other is wearing a British military uniform. Ruby then exclaims, "Wait a minute! I have lock picks. I can try to get them open myself. But, I thought I saw some magic on them that might mean they are trapped. That I can't do much about. Anyone else? Maurice?"

Maurice is half-way back down the corridor when the webbing on the staircase is dispelled and he is then struck by four magic missiles. Chevruel, Daguerre and one other French wizard are on the stairs, flanked by four French foreign legion soldiers with their rifles drawn. Lawrence and Freya are also both in the corridor, the other three in the room with the prisoners. Lawrence yells over his shoulder, "We have company." He tries to drag Freya into the room with him.

Ruby pulled out two items, one was her magical dagger. The other was a wand of fireballs. She ran to the doorway but stayed just inside. "Everyone in a room, quickly!" She called to her friends. Then she called down the hallway, and bluffed her heart out. Or did she? "I would stay right where you are, if I was you. I have a wand of fire and I'm not afraid to use it! I will sink this entire ship! We all came prepared for the water, have you?" She hoped Lawrence and Freya got into a room, and fast. Daguerre laughs and exclaims with laughter "The American trollop thinks she can threaten us!"

Freya gets struck by several magic missiles as she and Lawrence attempted to make their way back to the room with the others. Lawrence says, "Freya, are you all right?" He pulls a hanker-chief from his pockets and tries to blot her wounds. Freya just grunts and says "Let's complete the mission." Lawrence tucks away his hanker-chief and draws his gun. "Then let's get to it." The still Maurice has apparently been "playing possum" on the floor, as once the wizards and soldiers begin moving forward off of the stairs he tosses a spell in that direction and that part of the room is filled with magical darkness.

"Quick, someone get Maurice in here," Ruby whispered. "And Abby, try to figure out how we can get the Princess off the wall if you can!" George crouched down in the darkness and recalling where Maurice was, grabbed him to pull him into the room, but not reaching far enough. Since Maurice was the one who cast the spell the party he has to assume that the man knows what he is doing. Ruby then said in a loud voice, "Yeah, well, I've heard worse."

"We may just have to open the portal under the shackles and get out of here," Abby said, but still took another look at where they were attached to the sides of the ship. With just a rifle, a sword, and archaeologists tools she wasn't sure what she could manage. Creating the portal where the shackles are fastened to the wall indeed looks to be the best solution.

Lawrence points his weapon down the hall into the darkness and fires. Ruby cast a fireball as far down the hallway as far she could. And then she prayed her friends would be okay. Ruby sees the fire light leave her wand and continue down the corridor. However, one of the wizards was simultaneously casting a Dispel Magic on the area to eliminate the darkness, which also negates the ball before the fireball erupts. The hallway is now visible for all to see, with the soldiers turning their guns on George, the only one in the corridor.

Lawrence's first two shots fire just as the darkness ends. This has the effect of the soldiers turning their rifles away from George and towards Lawrence. George quickly jumps back into the hold. George makes it back inside just as gunshots from the soldiers strike at and around the door, one bullet grazing Lawrence. Hearing the gunfire, Abby turned and swung the rifle up, moving to the door to back the others up.

Ruby swears and fires off another fireball as George makes cover. Freya bolts out after the fireball explodes, targeting the wizards. The hallway erupts in fire. "Lawrence, return fire and keep those soldier's heads down" calls out George as he heads back to join Abby. "Here let's try this" he suggests taking the steel point of a bayonet on the rifle and inserting it into a link and twisting the link to break it along the weld seam, using the long rifle as a lever. Adding his skill in mechanics to Abby's in engineering, as well as the extra muscle. They manage to pry off where the shackle holding the Princess is fastened to the wall. The two men are still secured in place. Lawrence grits his teeth against the pain. He continues firing at the wizards. "If we have a plan, now's the time." '

Abby says, "I know it's going to be difficult to move them, but I'm serious. We should just open the portal under those shackles and lets get out of here. At least as soon as Maurice gets in here." Freya says, "Don't wait for him. He's an adult and responsible for his own actions." George replies to Abby, "Mina still has the amulet to create the portal, and she is on the other side of the hall filled with fire and death. So until those wizards are dead, help me get the other two off the wall." Abby says, "Well, then let's finish this so I can go shoot Frenchmen. I at least seem to be good at that." "That you are Abby, go to it" says George.

Much to the party's surprise, a portal now opens in this room (although not where the shackles are fastened). Mina is right by the door with the portal and Maurice is beside her, the Nautalus having moved some 60 feet further down along the ship to this spot. George signals Maurice over as he twists yet another shackle from the wall. Freya assists and they soon have the shackle holding Orabi snapped off from its wall moorings. George and Freya move over to free the English military man, whom George suspects is Woolsely, while directing Maurice and Mina to begin moving the princess to the Nautilus.

Ruby looked back over her shoulder. "Oh, good. You guys figure that out. I will keep having fun here until you are done." She grinned then shot another fireball down the hallway. Soldiers scream and the fire spreads. The French wizards are nowhere to be seen. Lawrence looks into the corridor and says, "The wizards are gone. I think I got one, though."

The British soldier is not Woolsely, but George still recognizes him, as it is General Drury Curzon Drury-Lowe, the cavalry officer who had been gravely wounded during the Battle at Kassassin two days earlier and who George witnessed the French transport in the Dreadnaught dirigible. George tells the others who it is. With their combined strengths George and Freya managed to break the shackle mount from the wall. They then help move the man out of the hold and over to the Nautalus, with Abby and Lawrence helping to move Orabi.

Once her friends were safely near the portal Ruby finally left the hallway and ran to it herself. Before she crossed over she shook her head glumly, "All that treasure..." Ruby is the last to get below the hatch which Nemo shuts behind her. "Dive, Dive" Nemo bellows and the ship begins to move downward. He adds, "Let's put some distance between us and their heavy artillery,"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 103, “Maurice's Story" September 12, 1882, 5:30 AM.*

Captain Nemo calls for putting some distance between them and the French.  Maurice says, "Perhaps, or maybe we want them to chase us westward, in the direction where the two American warships." Glancing at General Drury-Lowe Maurice says, "But first we need to meet back up with the dirigible. Drury-Lowe is said to be at the front and is Woolsley's Second-in-Command for the battle set to begin in the next hour. If they control the second, then I'd say that Woolsley's chances of surviving the battle are close to zero."

George says, "Captain Nemo, do you have any guns that can elevate? I am worried that their dirigible will remove the wizards. We need to keep them on the ship." Nemo replies, "No, our main weapon is the forward ram. We also have creative ways to sink ships from underwater, but those take time that we do not have at the moment." Freya reminds George that the dirigible which brought Chevruel and Daguerre here is now 40 miles away at the battle site.

George says, "We have a half hour before dawn that will conceal the Nautilus if we surface. But yes, to the dirigible, and then to the battle. Maurice suggests they first remove the ice-encased bomb with the dirigible before it explodes.

George adds, "Meanwhile, we need to heal and awaken our three guests and remove the trapped manacles. Once they are awake perhaps they can give us some insight as to how this has come about. But we need the real Drury-Lowe with us at the battle as well as the real Orabi to stop the fighting. Once we show up with Orabi though, all hell could break loose. The princess's word there will be critical. As the French ship, lure it out from about the sunken city, then you should sink it Nemo so as not to embroil America and France in an outright war, and after all no one will know if you sink it." says George Nemo says that he has no problems with sinking it. Maurice reminds them that the Egyptian Royal Family's yacht is still attached alongside it, and it might be best to not sink that vessel at this point in time.
.
Ruby tends to the Princess, looking to see if she is under some sleeping spell or if she has any other injuries. She appears to be uninjured but will not wake up. Mina says, "The Detect Magic did not reveal her under the influence of a spell or magical elixir, but Chevruel is the world's foremost alchemist, so what's keeping her and the others unconscious is problem chemical rather than magical in nature. We will probably need some way to remove the poison from her system to get her to awaken."

Lawrence says, "Let's get the bomb off, then. It would be unneighborly to damage the blimp. Captain, do you have any chains or ropes onboard? We want to attach this to the ship." The Captain has his men assemble the requested chains and ropes, as well as a bucket of a sticky substance derived from a large aquatic fish that can be used to temporarily secure the trunk to the French vessel.

The Nautilus safely makes it around the bend and surfaces in the cove out-of-sight from the French warship as the very first hint of dawn creeps over the eastern horizon. After the submarine surfaces the dirigible lands and is temporarily tied down to the top deck. Nemo's crew assume the task of removing the bomb from the dirigible and securing it to the bow of the Nautilus, tying it with knots that can be slipped off once the trunk is adhered to the French warship. Lawrence comment, "Excellent. They'll never be able to shake the bomb once we stick it on." The dirigible is readied for departure.

George asks, "Nemo, when we attach the bomb to the French warship, could we quickly attach a line to the yacht and cut the mooring lines and tow her away quickly? I know the Royal family would love to have it back undamaged." Nemo says, "I could have some of my crew in the water in their underwater-breathing gear and sever the lines. They could then board the yacht as we depart and sail her from there. Lawrence says, "You mean you can make men into small submersibles? That's astounding! If they can do that, then this plan has chance of succeeding." Abby smiled suddenly. "THAT is something I wouldn't mind trying. I suppose training is necessary, though." Nemo says, "Some, but after this is over I would be delighted to show you my undersea world first hand." After telling Captain Nemo that she just might take him up on the offer to let her try the underwater equipment when all this was over, Abby went in search of Cal.

While this is going on Ruby observes a quiet and personal moment from Maurice Beaujoulais, which she uses her skills to be discrete enough to keep him from noticing. He moves to a corner of the room and pulls up from a gold chain beneath his shirt and tie an oval gold locket, approximately 3-by-2 inches in size. He opens the locket, to reveal two painted pictures inside of a teenage girl and boy. The boy bears a strong resemblance to Beaujoulais, and she initially thinks that it might be his son, until she notices the clothing worn in the picture is three-decades out-of-date.

She overhears him say softly to the picture, "Once more into the breach my darling, prayers to Jupiter that my letters remain in safe keeping." Looking more intently at the girl's picture, Ruby notes that the woman's facial shape and features are similar to that of her best friend, Katherine Kale. The information then clicks, as Ruby has a spark of recognition! She is certain that she met the woman in the portrait a little more than three months earlier! It is a picture of Kate's mother Amelie Seagram from when she was a girl in Boston, which was the home city of Beaujoulais as well.

Ruby breaks her silence as she walks towards the man. "What a beautiful locket, Maurice. It looks very well made." He acts initially startled, then calms himself. He smiles and says, "Yes, it is a family heirloom, my only possession from my time as a young man. I regard it as my good luck charm." Ruby nods her head, "I can understand that, good luck charms are important these days. I hope you will excuse me but it was so pretty that I couldn't help but take a peek at it. And surprisingly, I think I know the lady in your photo! Might that be Amelie Seagram by chance?"

His eyes go wide and his jaw drops (a very rare reaction from a professional spy). "You know of Amelie!" he exclaims. Ruby says, "Yes. I mean, I don't know her very well but her daughter is my very best friend! They say it's a small world," she smiled. Ruby then asks, "How do you know her?" He says, "I can't say....or rather, I won't say....unless you first agree to never tell Amelie, her daughter Katherine, or any of her other relatives, that you have met me." Ruby took a deep breath in. It would be hard to keep such a secret from her friend. Finally she nodded her head. "Alright, I agree. I will not tell them I have met you."

He replies, "Thank you. Amelie is the love of my life, we were to be married, but she became lost from me forever. She is my inspiration for living, and also the reason behind my chosen profession. I am no longer a part of her life, as far as she knows, and it must remain that way. And you need not worry about telling your friend Katherine, I doubt she has ever heard my name uttered by her mother." Ruby asks, "How did she become lost from you? I mean, if love is meant to be nothing should keep them apart."

He says, "It was not meant to be. We were very young when we fell in love. We planned to marry. We had great plans for the future. Then....my cousin in Paris died without heirs, leaving us my Grandfather's business. Father needed mother and I to return with him to France to settle the estate and make arrangements for the business. We arrived to find many things, that the 'accident' that befell my cousin was no accident, it was caused by evil French wizards who desired to steal the business. Father and I always had a sense for justice and fought back. But we lost, the wizards were connected to Emperor Napoleon III. We were arrested and did not even get a trial, the three of us were thrown into prison and that was where we remained for the next five years."

Ruby asks, "What was your family business that they wanted so badly?" He replies, "We manufactured metal items, using both common and rare metals. I did not know it at the time, but apparently some of the more rare metals were those prized by wizards for the manufacturing of magical items."

He continues, "Then my parents could not take it any longer....father took his own life in that prison, and mother then died of a broken heart......" he gets choked up and begins to cry. Maurice recomposes himself and continues "Despite losing my parents and having to live the dreadful conditions of the prison it was my love for Amelie that kept me going. I was allowed to write to her once a month, which they said they would mail on my behalf. I was finally offered parole, provided that I first signed away all claim to the family's land, business and fortune. I signed willingly, it would set me free and I would be with my true love again in America, never to set foot in Europe again.

As I was being released they gave me my possessions and their true cruelty was manifest. They returned to me the clothing that I wore when imprisoned....and two boxes of letters. One contained all sixty-two monthly letters that I had written, unopened and unsent. The other contained letters to me from Amelie, all of which had been opened and read but never delivered to me. They were plentiful for the first year of imprisonment. Someone had apparently sent her a telegram saying that I was at a private University rather than at the prison, so she never knew my fate. Her second year's letters were fewer. Then there was a different letter included, written by another hand....my own, although I never wrote it. The letter said that I had gone on to a happy life and no longer had time for childish things such as her. There was just one more letter from her, a sad goodbye, she was apparently crushed, but vowed to move on with her life without me."

Ruby sighed. "That is just awful. I've really learned to dislike the French this trip." She paused, knowing this was painful for Maurice but as always, her curiosity got the best of her. "I suppose you don't want to see Amalie because you don't want to interrupt her life?" He replies, "I was desperate to contact her, but also did not want to cause her any further pain. I stayed with friends in England and made inquiries from there to Boston. I discovered that she had married Frederick Seagram and was at that time carrying his child, so no, I could not and did not contact her then, or ever again.

What I did do was vow vengeance upon the wizards who destroyed my life and were responsible for my family's deaths. In the course of finding out more about them I was recruited by British Military Intelligence, as our goals dove-tailed. They though I was the perfect candidate, being well educated, multilingual and with strong motivation. Plus, who would ever suspect an American of French descent of being a British spy? I have continued to write a letter to Amelie every month. My superior keeps them for me. He does need to review them given the nature of my work, and occasionally asks me to rewrite some pages where I have not been cryptic enough about my missions, but he has been generally supportive of me. In the event of my death the entire box containing those and my prison letters will be delivered to her. Only then will she discover my life-long love for her, and the details of the special gift that I have given her."

Ruby silently looked at the man for a long moment, her eyes filled with tears. "That is such a shame, so sad, and so romantic. I will pray to Aphrodite that a better solution comes along. I understand not wanting to disrupt her life, but Maurice, if you are the love of her life, she should know what happened. It's better than living a life under a lie. Why would you call that a gift?" Ruby asked gently. "That confuses me."

He replies, "My gift is something more precious. During the Civil War the Queen had me working in America, to keep the French from supplying the Confederacy with magic. I was at Gettysburg, under cover with a Confederate Virginia regiment. I was curious about Amelie's choice, and I watched his Union Army regiment from two miles distant through my telescope. I then saw him fall when an incendiary cannon barrage hit his regiment. He went down with his horse and did not rise. I assumed that he was dead, but had to know for sure. So I spent the next hour making my way across the battlefield, changing my uniform from Confederate to Union along the way and re-adopting my original Boston accent.

When I found Frederick Seagram he appeared to be dead, but I knew that Ameile would never forgive me if I didn't at least try to help him. I had a very powerful healing elixir with me which I fed to him, and the spark of life returned. His hand and lower arm were destroyed and he was pale from blood loss. The elixir had temporarily closed the wound but it reopened. I tied a tournoquet over his arm to stop the blood flow, and then carried him over a mile to a medical station.

I stayed with him for the next two weeks, the first week of which he was unconscious. I was wearing a disguise and using a false name, so after he awoke I was not afraid of him recognizing me on the off-chance that Amelie might have ever shown him my portrait. In the next week I got to know him, he is a very good man, she chose well. In the years since then he and I have kept in touch. We have gotten together whenever he travels to Europe without his wife. I was invited to both of his children's weddings, to which I sent presents but obviously did not attend. So my gift to her nineteen years ago was the life of her husband, and they have had nearly two decades together since then. I like to think that in a way I am also with her, as he received two transfusions of my blood at that Army hospital."

"I understand your dilemma now." She put a hand on the man's arm. "You are a very good man, Maurice, and have the strength and courage most only dream about. I am certain Aphrodite will reward you for it. If there is anything I can do to help you with this, please let me know. More and more I feel like I must help Aphrodite do her work here and this is certainly an affair of the heart." Ruby felt an ache in her heart for the man, and wished there was something she could do.

Ruby says, "Perhaps we can speak more about this later. At a time where where there isn't a bomb about to go off or a war to stop or a Princess to awake" The party and the three still unconscious rescued prisoners all move up onto the Dirigible. The Nautalus separates from the Dirigible, which begins to ascend. They are at a quarter mile distant and a thousand foot of elevation when they observe below a sequence of events.

First is the separation between the French warship and the Egyptian Royal Yacht as the Nemo's crew sever the lines and then manage to get the vessels to drift apart. The sound of gunshots echoes across the water. That is then shortly followed by a huge explosion as a geyser of water shoots upward as well as parts of the warship's bow bursting outward. Maurice tells George "That's our cue to skedaddle." (period appropriate slang term, first introduced into the English language during the Civil War.)

Ruby inquires about the two American warships. Mina says, "There's merit in getting word to the American warships." Maurice says, "But the battle is to be starting now, we do not wish to delay our arrival at the scene. I fear for General Woolsley's life given that they control his second-in-command." "Why's that, Maurice? Who is Woolsley's second?" Gesturing to the unconscious General Drury-Lowe lying on the gondola floor beside the Princess and her husband Maurice says, "The British believe it to be this man. But he's here with us, while one of those Bastard French Wizards is pretending to be him." Lawrence scratches his chin. "Hmm. That is a problem. Do we have signal flags? We need to let our forces know."

Maurice says, "I do not believe so, and the other issue is that most on the ground will assume we are French Wizards. As I mentioned before, I do have two other operatives, one with each army, although I would not want to blow their covers. However it may be necessary with the man among the Egyptians, as he is a priest so would have the ability to cast a "Neutralize Poison" on either the Princess or General Orabi." Mina says, "We may have to, I do not know that any of us have a means to counteract a poison." Ruby says, "Damn, I hadn't even considered that they might be poisoned! Well, then we should head there first. I don't know how to make anyone know we're not French from the air. Guess we can figure that out on the way." "True, especially if it's a magical one. These wizards are a tricky bunch." Lawrence's voice trails off as he tries to remember if he saw any poisons at the hotel.

George adds in "We can have Freya fly over and deliver a message to the American ships. And I have a few ideas on the dirigible. Right now, we need to get to the battlefield. The false Drury-Lowe will take heart at our coming, unless my plan succeeds." Freya prepares to take flight to go and alert the warships. The coastline to the north becomes further distant as the dirigible heads southward, picking up a favoring breeze.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 104, “The Very First Airship Battle" September 12, 1882, 5:45 AM. *

Wolseley's troops were barely three hundred yards from the Egyptian entrenchments and dawn was just breaking. The Egyptian sentries saw them and fired. The first shots were followed by several volleys from the entrenchments. British troops, led by the Highland Brigade on the left flank, and the 2nd Brigade on the right flank with the Guards Brigade (commanded by Queen Victoria's third son, Prince Arthur, the Duke of Connaught and Strathearn) in support, charged with the bayonet.

When the dirigible is twenty miles distant from the battle they see explosions and smoke coming from that location. "Now that I have a little more time, let me look our friends over." Ruby takes her time and concentrates. None of the three show any visible wounds or anything that impairs them, but none rouse from unconsciousness. Realizing the real Drury-Lowe would be helpful to stop the conflict, George summons the power of Athena to awaken him as he casts a healing spell. The spell partially works, and there are some minor effects in that more color returns to his face, but he remains asleep. "OOh!" Ruby caught that George's spell worked somewhat. Still, she is frustrated that it didn't wake him up. She kneels down and takes him up the shoulders, shaking him gently then shaking him more... briskly... to see if that will work.

At 10 miles distant they can make out the forces at war. The Egyptian army appears to number around 20,000 strong with 40 artillery guns. The British and Indian force appear to comprised 11,000 infantry, 2,000 cavalry and 45 artillery guns. Lawrence draws a spyglass from its case. He attempts to find out where the commanders are. Most of the British Officers are still further back from their forces. It appears that General Graham is currently the only British commander in the front line.

Ruby exclaims, "Nana, do you know any of the British fighting down there? Enough that they might believe you if you told them what was going on?" She says, "The British officers will know of me. They owe a rather large favor to both myself and James for our intervention in the Opium Wars back in 1859." Ruby says, "Alright look. The idea here is to stop the war, correct? But even if we get the British to stop, by using Nana, that doesn't mean the Egyptians will stop. We need some ideas, and fast, as to how we are going to do this. Frankly, I'm much better at starting fighting than stopping it. The only I idea I have is to somehow crash this balloon in between the armies. That might give us enough time to get Nana to the British side. But without the Princess and Orabi to stop the Egyptian side, I just don't see how this is going to work." Mina says, "Too late for that, the infantries are already engaged."

George says, "Ok, let's give Mina the levitation ring and send her down to Woosley. Meanwhile I will get the dirigible headed down fast. Has anyone seen if Freya made it back?" Maurice says, "I have somebody on the British side as well, but he is under very deep cover and would be in mortal danger if I even attempted to contact him. Mina says, "Well then, maybe I could contact him." Maurice says, "I cannot reveal his identity." She smiles and says "You don't have to, I've know it before we even arrived in Egypt." Ruby says, "Oh? Who is he talking about? And even if you do know, how can that help us? We don't want us contacting him to put him in mortal danger, at least not more than he already is." Mina says, "Nobody would question me talking to him, he is my Godson."

Abby exclaims, "Then we need to wake these three, or get someone to impersonate them magically. Which is sneaky but might get it done. Could the sleep be linked to the person who was imitating them, just as the spell is linked to their continued life? I'm no healer, unfortunately, and I'm done magically today, so I can't try to see the spells on them." Maurice says, "We did a magical check back on the ship and nothing was apparent on them."

Ruby, obviously frustrated, said, "I checked them for spells Abby but I didn't find anything but what was on the shackles. I fear whatever is keeping them asleep is more powerful than any of us can deal with. I just don't know what to do. And that's not like me! This is just way bigger than any of us and we all sort of got thrown into it. Here I was, thinking this was a vacation!!" "Oh come now my love" calls George over his shoulder. "You got to see the Nile and the pyramids and even met a real princess. What more could you ask for?" replies George with a grin

Lawrence points out Gen. Graham to George. "Try to set us down there. The Brits will listen to him." "It's as good as any idea. Hopefully they will pause, thinking the dirigible is the French and picking up wounded." says George steering the dirigible towards Graham and descending as fast as is safe. Unlike the Dreadnaught, this dirigible is filled with flammable gas, so George has it descend well south of the artillery.

When it appears safe to depart Mina heads to the door with the Ring of Levitation on her finger and tells Ruby, "Wish me luck dear." Ruby exclaims, "Nana, should I go with you? I don't want you going alone!!" "Sure, we make a good team," Mina says and she grabs her Granddaughter and steps out of the dirigible while it is flying 200 feet above the desert. Abby's mouth hung open for a moment as she had been about to say something when the women jumped out of the balloon in flight. " George blows a kiss to Ruby as she leaves with Mina, as though two Victorian-era women leaping from an airship flying 200 feet above a battle zone were an everyday occurrence.

Abby says, "Alright then. I guess I'd better get my weapons in order. It's going to be ugly when we get down there." George comments, "Okay Lawrence, let's get Cal up here and ready. We need a recognizable face for Graham to see. Abby, I want you to guard the Princess, Orabi and Drury. Until they wake up, we have to keep them safe." "That I can handle," Abby states.

"Well, no time for long goodbyes then," Ruby laughed in nervousness. "I just couldn't let you do this alone Nana. You mean too much to me. But once we get down there, I will try to let you do the talking. At least at first." She gripped on to her grandmother tightly as they drifted down closer to the ground. "Although if you think it would be helpful I can try to detect thoughts..." As they reach the desert they notice another dirigible, around half the size of the one their friends are on, rapidly moving towards them. Ruby says, "Oh no, more trouble. I guess another French warship?"

"We have company," Maurice says. George sees another dirigible moving in their direction. George unleashes a torrent of swearing in half a dozen languages. "Well the wizards are back. I am going to put this thing on the ground willfully before they take that option from me, we cannot assume they think we are French." says George putting the airship into a sharper decent. "Keep your eyes peeled folks, if you see anything coming our way from the other ship, holler out and return fire. Abby, find some blankets or something to haul our three sleeping guests with. We need to get them out in case of fire in the dirigible and I would also prefer their identities remain a mystery until it serves our purposes."

The other dirigible closes to 200 yards and 100 yards above and Maurice yells "Incoming" as a beam of light shoots forth from the smaller airship down to the one the party is on. George does his best to cause the airship to swing wide port-side to avoid the beam, meanwhile still maintaining the rapid decent and calling out "Return Fire!!!!"

His rapid movement at the controls is successful, the beam just missing the airship and striking the ground some 200 feet below. A huge explosion follows where it hits, sending up a cloud of sand and knocking to the ground a squadron of British troops a short distance away. The smaller airship continues to descend towards the larger one that George is piloting. Above, Abby moved faster, making sure the sleepers were out of the line of fire before grabbing up her rifle and moving to help defend the ship. Lawrence realizes he won't be of much use in combat at this range. He tries to shield the unconscious passengers.

On the ground below Mina and Ruby are watching the battle taking place in the sky above them. Below, Ruby says, "Nana, look! They are shooting at our ship!! We can't let it blow up Damn those wizards!!!!" Ruby and Mina are not alone as spectators to the airship battle above, as all forces both Egyptian and British have stopped attacking one another and are watching above. Mina comments "What's that?" as she points to a rapid steak of black moving through the sky from the north towards the pair of dirigibles. Meanwhile, glad her feet were on the ground Ruby reached into her robe and yanked out the Mexican Fire Rod. "Don't stand behind me Nana!" She planted her feet on the ground, took aim at the other dirigible, and prepared to fire off a shot.

Another beam of light shoots forth from the smaller airship and there will be no way for George to maneuver away from it this time. It travels around 100 feet on target towards the larger ship. Then the black blur moves between the vessels and intercepts the beam. A loud and bright explosion follows, as the party sees that the blur was Freya in black-dragon form and flying at a speed much faster than they had imagined that she could. A large spot on her back and right wing is smoldering and giving off flames as she crashes hard to the ground and remains still.

The Mexican Fire Rod's shot goes skyward and is on target. The smaller dirigible explodes in a pair of massive fireballs, the first from the Fire Rod, the second from the dirigible's gas exploding. Debris rains down onto a significant amount of the battlefield.

Ruby screamed out, "FREYA!!!" She began to run to the fallen dragon. "Watch out!!" she yelled to all around as the dirigible started to break up and fall to the ground. "And watch for French wizards, I doubt they are extinguished so easily!!" George has no time to mourn or wonder or worry about Freya, yet. He does recognize the source of the fireball and silently thanks Ruby. With the other dirigible destroyed there is less urgency, but there is no guarantee that the wizards are dead.

George keeps the dirigible headed to ground, although doing so now at a safer pace. George's biggest problem with the landing becomes finding a spot without burning debris from the other gondola. He eventually locates an area of sufficient size to put down and brings the dirigible to a halt. Lawrence looks around for a clear patch of ground. Finding on that is relatively undisturbed, he sits. "Ah, that feels good."

Ruby scrambled over to the dragon and looked her over quickly. She put a wavering hand over the body and cast a heal spell on her, hoping to at least keep her from getting worse. The large black dragon appears to still be alive and the spell helps to seal over the wound. A large patch of the dragon's scales are missing where the beam struck and smoke is still coming off from the charred leather hide that was beneath the scales. Ruby gently stroked the dragon's scales. "I'm sorry friend, there isn't much more I can do. You were so very brave up there."

Mina approached. "Ruby, we must hurry before the fighting begins again. Now is the time to speak to the British." Ruby replied, "No, I can't leave her unprotected Nana. She's done a lot for us." She placed a hand on her granddaughter's arm. "I will help." Mina casts a cure light on the fallen dragon. Mina says "She is alive and will be alright. Come, the fate of a lot more than one rests on this. We must go." She led a worried Ruby away to find General Woolsely. The artillery temporarily stops and infantry troops that had been clashing pull back to await further orders following the interruption of the battle.

George secures the controls, the dirigible was still functional and now there was at least a chance of reusing it. He turns to Lawrence and Abby and Cal. "Okay folks, Cal and Lawrence grab Orabi and Drury, cover their heads, I don't want anyone doing anything strange happening." George bends and picks up the princess. "Abby I need you to run interference for us as we leave. We need to get out and see about Freya and get the leaders of both armies to listen to us." They cover the heads of the unconscious men with hoods. Cal supports Orabi on his shoulder while Lawrence does the same for Drury. "Let's go. The surprise won't last for long."

Ruby and Mina head in the direction that a large number of officers seem to have assembled. A man British officer with Captain's insignia hurries up to them and exclaims "You women should get to safety, there is a battle taking place here." "We noticed," Ruby replied tersely. Mina raised an eyebrow at her granddaughter which caused her to step back. Mina said, "We are here to help end this. I need to speak to General Woolsley, i have information for him. Where can I find him? He is a friend of mine. Obviously this is of great importance and must be done quickly." The Captain replies, "The General is currently unavailable, he is busy managing this battle. I can bring you both to a place of safety in the rear of the fighting lines and get word to the General that you wish to see him. If he feels it of importance he might find time once the fighting has ceased."

"NO," Mina insists, "We need to see him NOW so we can stop the fighting NOW before anyone else dies. I am a personal friend of his and I am certain if you do not bring us to him now there will be hell to pay. At the very least tell him Wilamena Parker from the United States of America has news that is most important, it will change this war for certain." While her grandmother spoke Ruby looked around to see if she could spot where the general was. Meanwhile, both lines of forces move slightly further back, clearly awaiting orders before resuming fighting.

She does not see the General, but she does spot a canvas tent around 200 yards away that has been erected behind a sand dune, blocking its view from the Egyptian army. There are around a dozen horses are being held by enlisted and a few more enlisted men guarding the flaps to the tent. Ruby hooked her arm through her grandmother's. "Come, Nana, if they won't help us we will find the general ourselves. And they will later regret making this huge mistake." She began directing her grandmother towards the tent and they started walking there quickly. Ruby and Mina push past the captain and march in the direction of the tent with the Captain chasing behind them and calling out "Wait for me." "Wait for you for what, my dear man? You were so helpful before..." They continue to walk to the tent.

Now that they are safely on the ground, George moves to intercede on the rebel side. "Okay Cal, Lawrence and Abby, set down our friends and guard them well! Ruby and Mina are over with the British, I will head over and start talking to the rebels." George heads towards the rebel lines calling out loudly in Arabic with his hands up, open and empty. "My friends, I bring good news, but I need to speak with the general! We can end the hostilities!"

George's approach to the Egyptians is met with a squadron aiming their rifles at him and a man who George recalls seeing at Orabi's wedding saying to him, "Halt American. You wish to help us......just as you helped Ahmed?" Lawrence is the first to notice a quartet of men approaching. They are coming from neither the British or Egyptian lines, but from a side direction. Two are dressed in Arabian garb and the other two in European garb.

Lawrence moves towards them after rising to his feet with some effort. "Fine day for a walk, gentlemen. Don't you think? May I ask who you are?" One of the men in Arabian garb steps forward and says in English, "I am Ouaheed Al Kazim, the Sheik of the surrounding town of Tel El-Kabir. We are neutral in this conflict, I simply seek to keep my community from destruction." Lawrence bows. "Nice to meet you, Sheik al Kazim. I'm Lawrence Cantrell and this is my friend Abigail. We just got here, but is there anything we can do to help?"

Ouaheed says "The fighting appears to have stopped. I had thought to use this time to speak to my Egyptian brothers." Lawrence replies, "A wise plan. Take advantage of the quiet time while you can." The man says, "I had best be quick about it then, there is no way of knowing how long this lull will last." Lawrence replies, "Aye. Good luck to you. If you can end this fighting, all the better."


Abigail recognizes one of the two men in European clothing who is with Ouaheed. Back at the archaeological dig in Europe she saw him in several photographs. He is the archaeologist Edouard Armand Isidore Hippolyte Lartet, the founder of modern paleontology. She also recalls hearing the prior week, when she had impersonated Sarah Bernhardt, that Lartet was leading a team that was looking for the Atlantis gateway at a site down in Nubia. Lawrence says farewell to the sheik and rejoins his companions.

The Shiek and his companions continue onward. Abby waved Lawrence back over to where she and Cal were standing. Quietly, she said to them, "That man, he's a French archaeologist, his name's Lartet, and if what I heard in the French camp is correct, he was or is leading the search for the Atlantis Gateway. He's at the very least a rival, and I don't know where he stands in this." Lawrence replies, "If Lartet's searching for the Gateway, then he's an important piece on the chessboard."

Cal says, "They're heading over to the Egyptian camp. I have one or two colleagues over there now. I could head over and see if one of them could eavesdrop on the conversation." Abby replies, "What are your colleagues goals here? We need to stop this battle, and we need people to be on guard against this man. If that's what they'll do, clue them in." He answers, "One is young Henry Jones, he's around this battlefield somewhere, but could currently be on either side. The other is the one who helped my team escape the palace, the man who Maurice mentioned had the clerical spell that could hopefully wake one or more of those we rescued."

Abby answers, "We need them awake. If this man can do it... Let's get it done." Abby caught his eye and held it for just a moment. "Thank you. I mean it. You being here, I know you have your own job and your reason... but thank you." He heads off, not directly to the Egyptian camp but a more roundabout route. She sees him stumble down behind a sandbank at one point, and emerges now wearing a hooded cloak. He then heads towards the camp.

Ruby and Mina arrive at the tent and are stopped by a group of soldiers. "We'd like to see general Woolsley", Mina said politely. A man wearing Colonel insignia comes to the door of the tent and asks the Captain who has now arrived with the women what the commotion is. The Captain replies, "These women want to talk to General Woolsley. I have explained that he is currently quite occupied." The Colonel turns and gives the ladies a quick look.

Again Mina responds politely, "We are looking for my friend, General Woolsley. We have urgent information for him regarding the fighting and hope to put an end to this before it gets worse." The Colonel says, "If you would be so kind as to give me your names I will inform him." Mina replied, "I am Wilamina Hamilton Parker and this is my granddaughter Constance West." The younger woman cut her off, "Though I prefer Ruby," she grinned her trademark smile.

The two are soon admitted into the tent. It is approximately 15 feet deep and 60 feet wide on the inside. It is also very crowded with around two-dozen British officers, each of who appears to have at least one enlisted man as his aide. There are also a group of five French wizards inside not far from Woolsley. Of the five, Ruby has only seen one of them before in Egypt, the youngest man who Mina had spoken two at the dinner party a week earlier. She also sees another familiar face, the British General Drury-Curzon Drury-Lowe, looking far livelier than the unconscious man they rescued from the ship an hour earlier. Ruby gripped her grandmothers arm and nodded towards the Drury-Lowe imposter.

Mina saw the fire in her granddaughters eyes, knowing she was about to run off and do something bold. She placed a knowing hand over her granddaughters to calm her. Ruby responded by taking a deep breath in and waiting calmly, at least for the moment. Mina turned toward the approaching British commander and says, "General Woolsley, we realize you are quite busy but we need just a moment of your time. I know that you know me, and I would not request this from you at this critical moment if it was not of the utmost importance."

One of the Frenchmen, an older clean-cut thin man with short salt-and-pepper hair, pushes his way over and says, "Garnet, get away from that woman. She is the one who just murdered our friend Andre Ampere!" Mina states, "We have done no such thing, we are not murderers. What we HAVE done is try to help put a stop to this war, and try to save as many innocent lives as we can. There is much more going on than meets the eye General." Ruby cut off the older woman, "Fine words coming from you," She pointed a finger at the French, "You and your countrymen have done nothing but murder, lie, kidnap and manipulate the situation to turn the events the way you want them. Well too late, you failed! We figured out your plot and you've been foiled!!"

The man says, "That is cow excrement! General, did you not see that the younger woman used a magical rod to destroy the airship that Ampere was on! She murdered both him and his pilot! And she is probably here not to murder you as well!" Mina interrupts, "General, I am not going to waste time here with some long speech, time is of the essence. you know me and my disposition. We have proof that you are being manipulated by some people in this very tent. I am asking you come with us or at the very least send some soldiers to see this proof. This must be done now." Ruby's fists and teeth were clenched, her green eyes narrowed at the lying Frenchman.


_The opening paragraphs are the historical account of how the Battle of Tel El-Kabir began (albeit 24 hours later). In both the historical account and this game the battle only lasted for an hour, however the historical battle did not have any exploding airships, flying dragons or French wizards as part of it. That battle ended in an overwhelming British victory, and the start of a 72-year-long British occupation of the country. This story is clearly taking things in a different direction._


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 105, “For the Future of Egypt" September 12, 1882, 7:00 AM.*

The General's Second-in-Command, the fake Drury-Lowe, comes over to Woolsley and says, "I saw what Mr. Guizot saw as well, the young woman was the one who caused the airship to explode. General Woolsely, you cannot go anywhere with these people, they clearly seek to help the Egyptian Rebels." Ruby says, "Yes, I am not denying that I shot at the airship. But perhaps you missed the part where they fired on us first? But you have no proof that we are here to help the rebels and you found find none because it is not true. The French here are going to try to convince you that we are spies and have bad intentions because it is they who don't want their plot known!"

Mina interjected, "General, as I said, we are here to help both sides, to end this useless fighting." Mina smiled calmly, a look that was familiar to Ruby. "I believe you owe me a favor General, if you recall the last time we were together. All I ask is that you come and see what we have to show you. Then you can make your own decisions as to what to do going forward." General Drury Curzon Drury-Lowe exclaims, "General, we are in the midst of a great battle. You cannot turn your back on your duty to entertain the preposterous notions of these women!"

"We're certainly not shocked to hear YOU say this," Ruby says disgustingly. "Of course the REAL Drury Lowe would probably not agree with you. HE would not needlessly waste lives if he didn't have to." Mina nodded. "Yes General, what my granddaughter says is true. We rescued the real Drury-Lowe just an hour ago from a French warship. We also rescued Princess Nerfika and her husband, General Orabi." "They are lying General," Drury-Lowe exclaims. He adds "If I were an imposter replaced recently would I know that we spoke last week about the cigars that you smoked with General's Jackson and Longstreet when you visited the Confederacy during the American war?" I cannot emphasize enough, these people have proven that they are dangerous."

Simultaneous to Mina and Ruby's negotiations, George is conducting his own negotiations with an Egyptian rebel officer. George holds his hands up to show he is unarmed. In Arabic he addresses them formally "Gentlemen. I am here as an agent of my own, however, I seek only peace for the Egyptian people, the restoration of the true monarchy, absent of English OR French influence. I bear news of a most sinister and treacherous plot. Not only could my news save the loss of many brave Egyptian soldiers here today, but it could save Egypt herself. If that is, you do not shoot me." George gestures to the man he saw at the wedding, "You sir, what is your rank?"

The man says, "I am Colonel Zateb! And you are George Eastman, the man who convinced Ahmed that it was safe to meet with the King in the 'name of peace'. His blood is on your hands!" George answers, "No, his blood is not on my hands. yes, I convinced him that it was safe, and by all accounts it was, until the French wizards murdered him. However. I may have some evidence that will change your mind. Would you and your escort mind accompanying me to over to my friends there? By all means have your men keep their weapons out. What I am about to show you will not only clear my name of all stains of murder but will change the history of Egypt."

The Colonel pauses and ponders George's words. He then says, "And what assurances can you give that you are lot leading me into an ambush?" "Only my word and my life." says George taking our his pistol carefully and tossing it at the Colonel's feet. "If you truly wish it, leave me here with one of your men. If something happens to you, your man has me to do with as he pleases. I would prefer to show you the wonder myself of course, and what it means, though I know you will see the grand picture as soon as you see it."

The Colonel replies, "So you are a man of honor. Very well, my aide and I will accompany you." He turns to the rest of the men around him, ordering two to inform their commanding General of this development and tells the others to avenge his death if this is a trap. George bows to the colonel solemnly "Thank you for your trust in me Colonel. I assure you by Bast, that no harm shall come to you." He leads the two men back to Lawrence and Abby.

Abby and Lawrence remain watching over the three unconscious men. They then see some distant movement. Low to the ground and around a mile behind the Egyptian Rebel lines the outline of another small dirigible comes into view moving in this direction. "Well, well, well. What do you make of this?" He uses his spyglass to determine which side the airship belongs to. It is still nearly three-quarters of a mile away, so it is not possible yet to distinguish the feathers of the men inside the gondola.

"Damn, who is that coming in now? Last thing we need is more people at this party." Eastman was busy talking to the Egyptians. She and Lawrence couldn't leave the unconscious royalty. She looked back toward the dirigible to see if anyone was looking out. The dirigible slows and begins to descend toward the rear of the Egyptian line. Lawrence snaps the spyglass shut. "They're too far away to tell. Anyway we have more pressing matters. Here comes Eastman with some of the Egyptian officers." Abby says, "We don't have more pressing matter if that dirigible starts firing into the Egyptian forces from behind."

On the way back to the others, George primes the reveal. "We discovered that the French while posing as neutral agents were actually fueling the fire. They of course want to prevent the British from controlling Egypt, but they wanted more. They wanted to control Egypt to ensure the protection of their brand of magic. The best way to do that was to of course sow seeds of discord on both sides do no peace could be achieved. It was my friends and I would helped arrange the marriage to ensure peace. The French were of course furious about that. So they arranged to have Orabi kill the King! What better way to continue the war right?

But I was there, I saw the whole thing, and I can tell you Orabi was under some kind of spell. The Princess was a French Impostor. Orabi's body was destroyed by the French wizards before I could examine it. But later as we searched for the Princess, we discovered that not only had the French kidnapped her, they had found a way to impersonate the General."

George pauses as they approach Lawrence and Abby. "What we discovered was that they had kidnapped Orabi! Someone else, disguised most cleverly as him killed the King. But my friend, I will show you the truth of this fantastical tale." says George as he bends down and removes the covers from Orabi and the Princess. "They still suffer from some spell of the French and we cannot wake them yet, but here they are, to save Egypt." says George

The Colonel says, "That is not what we have been told. We were informed that the King still lives, that he invented the tale of Orabi's attempted assassination as an excuse to murder our General." George's face falls. "No, it is my unfortunate duty to inform you that of the royal family, only the princess and her sisters survive. Their mother lives, but cannot take the throne."

Once George finished his speech Abby tried to catch his eye, and moves over to him as long as it seems it won't set off their visitors. "Eastman, dirigible behind the Egyptian lines, and Cal is trying to find someone who can wake at least one of them. He seems to think there is someone here who can as long as he can find them." She glued her eyes to that dirigible, ready to react at any hint that it was about to attack, although with just a rifle she wasn't sure what she could do. The small dirigible appears to be landing, approximately a half-mile to the west.

George has Lawrence remove the covering over Orabi and then Neferka and says, "Look down and see the face of your General. I swear by Bast and Osiris that I speak the truth. I only wish to avert war. The Princess is my friend, I would seek to spare her life above all else." His voice full of emotion as he bends and cradles the heads of Orabi and Nerfeka. The Colonel stops to closely examine Ahmed Orabi. After a minute he looks up and says, "This man does indeed appear to be the General, and that looks like his wife, but why are they asleep?"

George explains quickly "As I said, the French wizards kidnapped them. The hid them on their ship out in the Mediterranean. They kept them asleep because they needed them to not escape and to control their false Orabi. We will work on getting them awake but we need to stop this war NOW. We cannot allow the French to continue to manipulate anyone any more. My fiance is off getting a British counterpart as well, for the French kidnapped one of their generals as well and the impersonator is here on the field! When those dirigibles came down at Kassassin, they took the generals away under the guise of haling them, but all they did was keep them under a spell and replace them with impostors."

The Colonel looks up in alarm and gestures back towards the Egyptian Rebel line and the dirigible there and says, "That is what is happening right now as well. General Pasha, Ahmad Orabi's brother, was badly injured in the fighting just now. The French are taking him to medical care back near Kassassin." George swears in three languages. "Can you signal them to stop? I fear for Pasha's life if he leaves this battlefield. You see the insidious plan of the French. Go, I will guard Orabi and Neferka with my life, go and stop them from taking Pasha and let the others in command know the truth. Hurry." The Colonel sends his aide away as quickly as the man can run with that message.

Back in the British command tent, Ruby and Mina continue to make their case to Generals Woolsley and the fake Drury-Lowe. Ruby replies to Drury-Lowe's last comment, "Isn't that exactly what an imposter would say? Of course we are dangerous," Ruby's eyes sparked, "We are dangerous to their plans. They will do everything they can to try to discredit us."

While they are talking Ruby notices the first Frenchman who had objected to their presence, the older one named Guizot, quietly makes his way to the opposite side of tent from where they had entered. She then yells across the tent "Oh, Guizot was it? Leaving so soon? This party is just getting started, don't you think? You should stick around." The Frenchman turns, picks up something from a table, and walks back in their direction. Ruby notes that he is now holding a wand of some sort. Ruby quickly pulls out a wand of her own, points it at the Frenchman and steps in front of her grandmother.

"I know you'd love to kill us right here since we have all the information to fry all of you. But rest assured, you cannot win at this. We have made sure many people already know of your treachery and the "proof" is very well guarded. Even if you kill us, the truth will still come out. It's already out. You cannot get out of this." Mina asked, "General Woolsley, is there a reason you are so quiet? You must be thinking on this, do some parts ring true to you? Please give us the chance to show you and I promise you will convinced."

Woolsely says emphatically, "Both of you, put away those vile wizard-magic devices. They have no part in any way that MY nation will be waging warfare. Guizot tucks his wand into his belt and says, "Absolutely sir, although unlike the young lady, my device was not offensive in nature. It would have only provided defensive protection to myself and those beside me. I merely wished to better protect you from these untrustworthy females."

"How do you know what kind of wand I have?" Ruby scoffed as she lowered her wand. " How you've managed to worm your way into the General's trust I'll never know. Perhaps it's a wand of charm..." Mina shot her granddaughter a look and Ruby quieted. "Why don't we go take a short walk," Mina said. "You won't have to go far General, just to the side of the battlefield." Woolsley says "Very well Mrs. Hamilton." He turns to a colonel and says, "Assemble a squadron of troops to accompany us, we cannot be too careful under these circumstances." "We have no issue with that," Mina replied.

Mina adds, "I would however suggest you bring the French with you. Since they deny involvement perhaps they can shed light on what we are to see." Guizot says, "Ah, so that is your plan. To murder us all as you did my friend Andre Ampere. No thank you, we will remain here where there is relative safety." "Ah, yes, why not stay here so as soon as we leave you can escape... because you know you've been found out and I'm sure you know the General here isn't going to be lenient when he finds out just how evil your plan is. You're the one putting all his cards on the table." Ruby shook her head, "Oh no, you're coming with us."

Guizot says "No young lady, I am not. I am a former Prime Minister of France, I do not answer to rude Americans. I will remain here in the tent with these dozens of British military officers, who I believe are the people who are actually in charge here, not you." He gestures to another man and says, "But it may be helpful to have a member of my team as an observer. Doctor Chamberlain is a physician, he can go with you."

"You are right, I do get quite rude when it comes to the lives of my friends and family and I've had just about enough of this whole French conspiracy. However, you are right about the General being in charge and if he doesn't care if you come then it will be on his hands later if he needs to find you and you aren't here. Let's go."

One of the other Frenchmen is attempting to slip out the back of the tent. Ruby's wand hand shook slightly as she notices this. "Nana, look to see what that man is doing over by the back of the tent please while these gentleman ready to go for a small walk." The man is then ushered back inside by a pair of British soldiers, both wearing enlisted men uniforms. One of the soldiers winks at Mina and she then realizes that the pair of soldiers are actually Benjamin 'Fish' Trout and Maurice Beaujoulais. Mina nodded her head slightly in response. The General would be glad about this later.

Meanwhile, back near the Dirigible, the Colonel's aide has just left when the party notice a group of three more Egyptians heading in their direction at a quick pace from the Egyptian lines. Two are adults and the third is the size of a young man. George gestures to the Colonel. Abby grabbed George's arm and said quietly, "That should be Cal and the person who can wake Orabi," then let him go. George recognizes the young man as the disguised Henry Jones. He does not know the other two, although the Colonel apparently knows them.

George does not acknowledge Henry, but addresses all of them "Why the haste gentlemen?" The older of the two men, the one not in a military uniform, says "I am a doctor. I was told that a senior officer was in need of my services." The uniformed man introduces himself as Lieutenant Colonel Tebezza. George grins in relief, "A senior officer, yeah you could say that. This way gentlemen, I hope you can help doctor, and your name is?"

He replies, "I am Tepemkau, which translates as 'Best of Souls'. I descend from a long line of physicians. My ancestors served the Pharaohs and I wish to continue that tradition." George says, "Well Tepemkau, you may not get much closer than this in the modern age. Our patient, or rather patients, have been put under some kind of influence. They cannot be roused though they appear to be otherwise healthy. It is not know if this malaise is caused by a drug, toxin, poison or magic. While I have some medical training, I have not had much time to examine them, and my expertise is limited. Tepemkau, the future of Egypt may well be in your hands," says George as they cross the dune and come upon Abby and Lawrence guarding the sleeping kidnap victims.

The men reach were Abby and Lawrence are protecting the others. The Egyptian Doctor looks at the three and says, "I can attempt to negate any elixir or poison that may be in their bloodstream. But I see three here and I only have the power as of now to heal two." Tepemkau, are these people poisoned? If we wait will there be a reduced chance of saving them later?" asks George. He says, "I do not know sir. I cannot even guarantee that my spell will be successful, but we should select at least one of them for me to attempt it on."

Lawrence suggests, "I think you should cure the two generals. It's the best chance to stop this battle before too many soldiers are killed." George adds, "I agree with my friend Lawrence Tepemkau, please try first with the two generals, that will hopefully gain us enough time to cure the princess. " George then gazes out to the British lines and comments to Abby and Lawrence. "Any word from Ruby? No explosions so far, so that is a good sign"

Ruby begins to walk out of the tent to show the General their unconscious friends. A squadron of a around a dozen troops is quickly assembled to accompany the General and his aide. The designated French physician Chamberlain also prepares to go with them. Mina and Ruby lead the way out of the tent and back over to where the dirigible had landed.

As they walked they did a little explaining. Mina started, "We were here on our own business, General, and we inadvertently uncovered the French plot. My granddaughter Ruby is a friend of the Princess but otherwise we have no affinity for one side or the other here. The French, at least some of them, the French Wizards are unhappy about the situation in their own country. That is, they seem to be moving towards a less magical society. So these French Wizards plotted to take over Egypt in their own way - by murdering the King and then using the Princess, who is now married to Orabi and in fact, the Queen, to in effect puppet rule for them.

Unfortunately we have been unable to stop them from murdering the royal family as we did not have previous knowledge of the plan. In effect the French managed to impersonate the General and the Princess at the Peace Summit, where the false Orabi then assassinated the King. That body was destroyed before we could examine it, but it was Sandra Bernhardt who impersonated the Princess. The French Wizards wanted to establish their own puppet government.

But as you will see they were hedging their bets and playing both sides. When a high ranking officer was injured the French came down in a dirigible to whisk them away on a humanitarian mission. Odd that they would do so for any altruistic means. In fact it was the perfect pretext to have officers at their disposal. Of course, this remains our theory, and just words without proof. Until now." "Seeing will be believing I assure you," adds Ruby as they approach the site with the real Drury.

Those by the dirigible look off to the far distance where a group of around fifteen are moving in this direction from some 400 yards away. The group appears to be comprised mostly of British soldiers, although George also spots Ruby West and Mina Parker among them. Lt. Col. Tabezza exclaims, "British troops are heading this way. Quickly, we must get myself and General Orabi away before we are captured or killed!"

George steps in front of him. "Please, Tabezza. Wait. No harm will befall you or General Orabi. This area is not under British control, nor rebel control. It is under my control and no one will be doing any shooting to keep the peace, other than perhaps my fiance. They are being brought here by my friends. Because the British have been duped by the French just as you have."

George now stoops and removes the covering from Drury's head. "See, one of their generals was replaced as well. It is vitally important that both sides of this conflict see that they are being manipulated by the French. So please, stay, you have my word of honor that no harm will befall you or Orabi. You saw that you could trust me before when I brought you here, please trust in me a bit longer, for the future of Egypt."

George then turns and says to Abby, "Would you please go fetch Hassan from the dirigible, and tell him to keep his weapons holstered. We will need his testimony." Abigail goes over to the tethered airship and requests that Lt. Col Hassan join them. He makes a few adjustments to the controls (essentially shifting it from Neutral to Park), rechecks the tethers to ensure that the vehicle is thoroughly anchored, and then joins her as they walk the short distance back to the others. They doctor adds, "I should probably wait. I would not want them to interrupt or misinterpret my spell casting."

Lieutenant Colonel Tebezza says "Alright Mr. Eastman, I will trust you. But if they decide to kill General Orabi I will expect you and your companions to take up arms to prevent that from happening."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 106, “Revelations" September 12, 1882, 7:30 AM.*

As the group closes to around 100 feet distance George can make out that accompanying Mina and Ruby are a squadron of a dozen soldiers, a man who appears to be General Woolsley, and a man in wool clothing who George recognizes as being the same French Physician that had gone on the Dreadnaught three days earlier when Generals Drury-Lowe and Orabi were transported to their respective medical facilities.

George signals to Tabezza and Tepemkau to wait there and as he passes by Lawrence whispers "keep a sharp eye peel and keep the peace" as George moves down the dune to intercept the British party. Lawrence gives a short nod to Eastman as he passes. He tries to keep an eye on all parties. George puts on his best diplomat smile as he approaches. "Ah General Woolsley, I am very pleased and honored you have accepted our invitation. Before we proceed up the dune, I would ask your escort to stay here. Certainly they are within calling distance should you feel you need them, but you will not, and I must ask you to abide by my terms that I am asserting on all parties." continues George with his calm, certain voice of authority and diplomacy.

The General's military escort stays their 100 foot distance and George, Ruby and Mina accompany General Woolsley, his aid, and the French physician back to the others. As they walk George asks Ruby, "Constance dear, what does the General know as of now?" Ruby shrugged and softly replies, "I told him mostly everything I know. Well, except that the REAL General Drury-Lowe is right here, unconscious no doubt from French Wizard's poisons. The fake one is back at their tent." As they arrived to where the others were Ruby pointed to the area where the General lie asleep. "General Woolsley, please see for yourself. General you should hurry and see this." She escorts him over towards where the real Drury Lowe is so he can see his officer.

"What the..." Ruby states as she see in the far distance well behind the Egyptian lines the party sees the departing smaller dirigible only gains around 100 feet of altitude that stops its ascent. It is soon apparent why, as three of the tethering ropes are still hanging below and are attached to makeshift objects dangling around twenty feet above the ground. One rope is fastened to a cannon, another to a wooden wagon and the third to a live horse that clearly does not appreciate the thrill of flying. George smiles to himself as he sees the other dirigible detained. ""Well that could be bad," she says. George turns to look at Ruby "No, no my love. That is a good action, inspired by knowledge.

"But yes General Woolsley, time is of the essence." says George leading the group up the dune. As the six arrive and meet up with the others, Abby notices the shocked look on the faces of General Woolsley and his aide as they see who the three unconscious people are. She also notices that the other man with them wearing a suit does not appear the least bit surprised. The Egyptian physician Tepemkau introduces himself to General Woolsley and says, "I am neutral in this conflict, I simply wish to save the lives of both Egypt and its allies and prevent further bloodshed. I believe that I have the ability to revive two of these three individuals."

Pointing to the unconscious form of his second-in-command Woolseley says, "Given their current state, how do we know that these three are not magically enhanced imposters?" George says, "An excellent point General. Tepemkau, please revive the two generals. Now General Woolsely, we will have personal testimony in a very short while. The circumstantial evidence surrounding these people is overwhelming. Both Orabi and Drury were injured in combat. Both men were removed from the battle by French dirigibles. Both men returned in short order supposedly cured of their injuries. Why then would we find imposters, chained, hooded and held in a magical sleep, while imprisoned on a French warship? What motive would we have to present you with imposters, and one from each side.

The French however have many reasons to fear either British control of Egypt, or the continued rule of Egypt. They have a strong interest in controlling the throne however. When the false Orabi killed the king, wasn't it odd that the French wizards then murdered the rest of the royal family, leaving only the princesses alive. The elder of whom they had impersonated, and had imprisoned the real princess. That set them up nicely to take over and control the throne until we intervened. General Woolsley, you know our friend Mina, you trust Mina. You hopefully know me by reputation at the least. We have no motive here other than peace. In a moment hopefully you will hear the truth from Drury himself." says George with authority as he watched Tepemkau work. Ruby adds, "And someone should make sure the imposter doesn't run off."

Tepemkau removes a piece of charcoal from a pouch on his belt and places it atop Ahmed Orabi's chest. He then pours a few drops of what looks to be wine from a wineskin onto Orabi's lips. He then stands and grasps his holy symbol with both hand, waves his hands above the fallen General and begins a chant in the ancient Egyptian tongue, naming several Egyptian gods and Pharaohs. He places his hand atop the charcoal and it dissipates, with a blue light flowing over the body and the droplets of wine on the lips glowing a bright golden color. He continues to recite an incantation.

Orabi's eyes flicker open as Tepemkau stands and declares "It was successful." Orabi begins to sit up. He looks briefly around and then, seeing the lines of both his Egyptian forces and the British forces, ready to continue the battle. He then turns to the Egyptian Lieutenant Colonel and says, "Why hasn't the army moved yet? My last order was for a full retreat from Kassassin! You've allowed the British to get too close."

George grins, Half-way there he thinks. "Tabezza, keep the General comfortable, don't let him stand yet, he may be woozy. And for Bast's sake don't give him a weapon until he knows the truth. But I am glad you did trust me Tabezza." Doctor Tepemkau says, "Mr. Eastman is correct, you should not try to stand yet. General Orabi, this is Tel El-Kabir on the morning of the twelfth, not Kassassin on the evening of the tenth. You have been unconscious for one-and-a-half days. Your legs will be stiff and I will need to rework the muscles before you attempt to put weight on them."

Tepemkau, please revive the British general now." orders George. George turns to General Woolsley: "Now you see General, the Egyptian forces were subject to the same deception as you were. It would appear that Drury will remember nothing from his time when he was a captive, so please consider a question that only General Drury could answer." suggests George.

In the far distance to the east, the small airborne dirigible no longer appears to be under the pilot's control, as it is now moving entirely with the wind. A group of around two-dozen Egyptians are now climbing up a large sand dune in the direction that the dirigible is drifting towards. While it is too far away to make out the individual's identity with certainty, the man leading this group of Egyptians is attired in the same color and style of clothing that Callum Stuart was wearing when he headed off towards that army.

Ruby had gone to Nerfeka's side, to protect her in case of something going wrong. She continued to let George do the talking, as so far things were going well. She kept an eye on the dirigible in the distance. As it drifts with the wind towards the large sand dune with the two dozen Egyptians those men get into position. The rope attached to the wagon is closest and as the wagon strikes the hill the men grab on and start to stake the wagon to the ground. The cannon then slaps into the dune and the men begin to stake it down as well. The terrified horse also soon gains his footing, but manages to kick two of the men, at least one seriously, before they are able to cut the animal free.

Doctor Tepemkau first consults General Woolsley as to General Drury-Lowe's religious beliefs. He then places a piece of charcoal atop the top chest of General Drury-Lowe and repeats the same process, only modifying one line of the incantation that refers to the gods of the recipient where he names Zeus and Hercules rather than the Egyptian deities. The General's eyes awaken. His first reaction is to reach where he was wounded, finding the uniform tattered but the wound beneath it now healed. He then spots the Egyptian Lieutenant Colonel Tebezza standing behind the Egyptian doctor and reaches for his sidearm, discovering it missing.

George kneels by General Drury-Lowe and places a hand on his shoulder "Easy there, Drury. You are among friends and are not in harm's way. General Woolsley is here. I fear you have been unconscious for several days, a prisoner no less. General Woolsley would you care to reassure General Drury-Lowe and question him to assure yourself of his authentic identity?" asks George inviting Woolsely over. George does spare a glance to Lawrence to make sure he is remaining vigilant over everyone.

Woolsley kneals beside his colleague and says, "D.C., it is I. Mr. Eastman speaks truth, you appear to have been held captive since the time of your injury. Tell me this, it is important. When you served with the 17th Lancers in your youth, what was the name of the establishment that you would visit when on leave?" The man looks to the General and says, "You said we would not speak of that place again, but if you must know, it was Madame Gwendolen's". Woolsley looks to George and says "It is he."

George nods his head in agreement. "Thank you Tepemkau, you have done your ancestors proud with this service for Egypt. If you would please head over to my fiance and look to the princess and see what can be done for her with what you have available" says George. As the conversation went on, Abby circled slowly away from Lawrence. As she noted the smaller dirigible being pinned in place, she placed herself where she could react if the Frenchman who had appeared with the British seemed ready to flee or start a fight.

Turning to the British officers George adds in a whisper "Gentlemen, there is much we need to discuss." George signals Tebezza to assist Orabi over to them. The French physician attempts to move in that direction to listen in, but Mina and Lawrence both interpose themselves in the way and begin a conversation between the themselves loud enough to out-drown George's whispers from behind.

When all four men, General Orabi, Lieutenant Colonel Tebezza, Generals Woolsley and Drury-Lowe are gathered about him. In a whisper George addresses the leaders of the two armies; "Welcome back to the world of the free" says George to Orabi and Drury-Lowe. "And now that the two of you are awake and have trusted men by your side who know the truth of what I have said, I hope we can proceed quickly. Orabi and Drury, you were both wounded, and removed from the battlefield by the French. But they proceeded to place you in a magical sleep, and hid you away replacing you with impostors. I fear Orabi, your doppelganger assassinated the King."

George pauses for Tebezza and Woolsley to confirm this to the questioning faces of the two former prisoners. "There will be time to fill you in on the days you have missed. Much has happened. But the first thing is to call a cease-fire, if not a truce, and stop the fighting, we have bigger fish to fry. In addition to the kidnapping of the two of you and Princess Neferka, she is safe Orabi" assures George "the cabal of French wizards has been responsible for regicide, and indeed the murder of the majority of the royal family, inciting a rebellion, playing the two armies off each other and organizing a coup and a host of other crimes.

The problem is we do not know the extent of the cabal. It may be all of them, or just some of them. But it is difficult to trust any of the French right now. As we speak another French dirigible was trying to make off with another Egyptian officer. So gentlemen, the question before you all today is, what shall we do about the French problem?" asks George expectantly, gazing at each man in turn.

General Woolsley says, "A half-dozen of those French are currently attached to my command, led by a man named Guizot." Lieutenant Colonel Tebezza says, "And another six are with our army as well, led by a man named Gouraud." Woolsley says, "I would say that a cease fire is in order until we get this all sorted out." Ahmed Orabi gestures to the unconscious form of Neferka and says, "I concur, but will not be doing anything further until I can speak to my wife. Mr. Eastman, is she aware of what has happened to her family?" Ruby, still cradling the Princess'es head, cut in. "While we can't be sure, she was not actually there when the murders occurred. She was supposed to meet us but never showed up."

Ruby asks the physician, "Tepemkau, can you tell us what is actually wrong with the princess? How did you cure the Generals?" He says, "I believe that she has some type of medicine or poison in her system that causes a deep sleep. Based upon the two Generals, there does not appear to be any lasting side effects from it. Unfortunately I can only heal that type of problem twice a day which I have now done." Ruby asks, "Do you think it might wear off naturally?" He says, "Yes, but I am uncertain of exactly what was used. It that could take up to a day or two."

George explains, "As Ms. West has said, I doubt she is aware of what occurred. We believe she was kidnapped before the murder took place. It appears though General that if you insist upon speaking to her, that we shall delay any action until tomorrow. I understand your desire to speak with her, but all I can do at the moment is swear to protect her. Time is of the essence. As we speak the French have tried to make off with another wounded Egyptian officer, your brother General Orabi. They have managed to place agents in every major organization in Egypt. They are well positioned to derail any attempt. But we must work in a united front to allow Egypt to survive."

Orabi says, "What does that Frenchman behind you know Mr. Eastman and why is he here?" The Frenchman appears to be impatient as the conversation between George and the others has continued. He is too far away to make out specifically what is being said. George turns back to his own Anglo-Egyptian cabal and addresses Orabi "I do not know him General, he accompanied General Woolsely here. I intentionally had him stay back. I know that Tebezza here upon proof of my story sent word back and I would hope has detained the French on your side. Anyway since that Frenchman is appointed to General Woolsley I think he should make the call. In my opinion, we need to detain the Frenchman here and the false Drury-Lowe and very quickly before they escape, or alert the other French." suggests George in a whisper again.

Woolsley says, "He is a French physician, his name is Charles David Chamberland." Turning to Drury-Curzon Woolsely says, "He is also the physician who treated you two days ago at Kassassin, and supposedly brought you to safety. Who the man that looks exactly likes you over and is in my command tent is I can hardly guess."

An impatient Ruby has also been out of earshot of the whispered conversation and interjects, "What are we standing around for? We need to make sure the fighting stops and no more blood is spilled by anyone. General Woolsely, why don't you question your French friend who wanted to stay behind, no doubt to escape?" Woolsley replies, "I would not call Mr. Guizot a friend of mine, however he did serve as France's Ambassador to England for most of the 1840's. He is therefore a personal friend of Queen Victoria, so I need to proceed carefully as far as he is concerned."

George also appears to be getting impatient and says, "Well, the other man is undoubtedly guilty, and Chamberland is terribly suspicious since he was involved in Drury-Lowe's abduction. So Woolsley, what are you going to do about it, or shall I take matters into my own hands? I am trying to allow you to remain in command of your forces."

A good distance away a squadron of British soldiers approach and surround the unconscious dragon form of Freya. George takes a second glance over at Freya. "General Woolsley, would you be so kind as to direct an aide to accompany my friend Abby over there to go and check on our friend who is down?" George calls out to Abby "Abby could you head off there and check on Freya?" Woolslely directs one of his aides to accompany her and make sure the soldiers there follow Abby's directions.

General Woolsley says, "The next thing that we need to do is return to my command tent and place the imposter under arrest. We will see then how these Frenchmen react to that." George says, "Well then, Woolsley and Orabi, please shake hands on our cease fire for the time being. Woolsley return to your tent and place the impostor under arrest. DO NOT let Chamberland state that he saw Orabi though."

While the various conversations have been going on the Egyptian Physician has been applying healing spells to the lethargic legs of both Generals so that they will be able to walk again without difficulty. , Woolsley turns to Drury-Lowe and says to the command tent my friend?" The other general replies, "I believe that would be in order."

George turns to the Egyptian Lieutenant Colonel and says, "Tebbezzi, should we keep General Orabi here? It seems you have been fed some misinformation and I think we need to be careful with how we re-introduce him since some think he murdered the king." Tebbezzi says, "That is a good point Mr. Eastman. I should probably alert our commanding General first, but I would not want to leave the General here this close to the British forces."

"The British will be headed back to their command tent, and this area here" says George circling his arm "is my territory for now. Go and alert the command, I shall protect General Orabi and his bride with my life, as I have in rescuing them from captivity already. Lieutenant Colonel Hassan will also stay to guard him." Lieutenant Colonel Tebbezzi hurries off at a fast pace in the direction of the Egyptian Army.

Abby had quickly gone over to Freya, glad to at least have a concrete thing to do. With no healing skills, she was going to have to hope the soldiers would send for a healer when she told them to. She arrives and sees that while the group has a medic with them, he is making no attempt to help the fallen dragon. The other soldiers are holding their weapons defensively in the event that it moves. The officer in charge is a Lieutenant who says, "You may wish to move back Miss, this monster could awaken at any time."

"I do not fear this dragon," Abby said casually. She knelt down near Freya's head, listening for breath moving in and out. "We're going to need a medic, here. You have no need to fear her. She came here to help stop the fighting. It's stopped. Respect her bravery and help her." Back with the others, Lawrence sees that Abby is having some difficulty with the soldiers so heads over to assist her.

The lieutenant orders the medic forward. He very reluctantly moves up to examine her and clearly has no idea how to do so. Abby waited until the medic was close enough to hear her when she spoke quietly. "She's not a monster," Abby told him. "She won't hurt you. Her quarrel isn't with your people. But if you prefer, I'll stay as between you as I can and still let you do your job." Lawrence joins them.

The man examines the dragon a bit and says to Abby, "She was struck by the lightning and lost a large batch of scales. Ma'am, I have not been trained in veterinary work, I am not sure exactly what to do. We're not even close to the Nile, where I could possibly find a crocodile to attempt a graft from." Abby says, "For now, just check her condition. We may need a cleric for her later, but if she's stable we can wait." He casts a minor healing spell and she moves slightly. He jumps back several feet and appears to be terrified. Several of the soldiers raise their weapons.

Back near the dirigible, as General Woolsely helps General Drury-Lowe to his feet and the man stretched his legs to prepare to walk. However, they only manage to travel around five feet and are passing Doctor Chamberland when the French physician unexpectedly leaps forward into Drury-Lowe, tackling him and knocking them both to the ground. While lying atop of Drury-Lowe, Chamberland yells out "Bouclier", which George knows is a French word for 'shield'.

George sees the attack and swears. He told Woolsley to detain Chamberland. "Ruby!" calls out George "Take out the Frenchman! Protect Drury". George stays by and in front of Orabi. Ruby gently put the Princesses head down then stood quickly. She pulled out a small gun from inside her robes. A double action Remington Derringer. She took long strides to get up close to them. "Chamberlain, don't you think this is a bit silly? You are surrounded. Let go of the General NOW. If you speak another word I will shoot you dead." He turns and does indeed begin to speak and she fires. Despite being a magic bullet it ricochets away from him before it even reaches his body.

The sound of a piece of artillery fires from a distant sand dune three-hundred feet away, although neither the Egyptian or British army appear to have been anywhere near that section of the battlefield. A large shell or rocket of some sort rapidly crosses the distance, striking the side of the dirigible that the group arrived on and are now only forty feet away from. This vehicle's gas bags have nearly five-times the amount of flammable gas than the smaller one that exploded earlier. It is also now tethered on the ground. The massive explosion spreads out for a quarter mile in all directions.

It stops just short of where Abby, Freya, Lawrence and the soldiers are, but they all take some damage from the sand and debris blown in their direction. Abby had been lifting her hand to calm the soldiers when the explosion happens. Abby threw herself down and tried to protect Freya's head. Moments later she popped back up, rifle to shoulder, looking for whatever threat was coming next.

The explosion had come on so suddenly that the group comprised of George, Ruby, Mina, General Woolsley, Doctor Temepeku, Lt. Col. Hassan, Henry Jones, Ahmed Orabi and the still unconscious Princess Neferka had no time to react when the massive fireball headed straight towards them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 107, "The Cat Goddess" September 12, 1882, 7:45 AM.*

The massive explosion sweeps over where the party was, however, no flames reach them. The fire sweeps by to both sides and above them, with only a brief bit of hot air sweeping through where they stand. As the explosion dissipates they see that a large crater in the sand now stands where the dirigible had been. At the very edge of the crater, just ten feet from the closest party member is a woman with her back to them in robes. George also notices that his statue of Bast is now glowing extremely bright.

Ruby blinked a few times in shock. Finally she coughed, keeping her eyes on the woman in the robes. "Whew, that was hot. Is everyone alright?" The robed woman turns. The clothing, body shape and hair are those of the Priestess Sabah. She is now wearing the magical belt, crown and necklace that the party had found in the crypt of Nafita. However, her face is no longer human, it is now feline. "What in the world?" Ruby looked puzzled as she began walking towards the... woman? "Thank you for saving us, I imagine everyone here is thinking the same thing... Sabah?" "Sabast perhaps even." says George before recovering himself.

George looks towards Chamberland, preparing to prevent the Frenchman from doing anything further to the real Drury-Lowe. He moves in that direction. Whatever magical protections the man had over him and Drury-Lowe are now gone and George dives onto him with a loud thump. George wrestles the man down, shoving his handkerchief into the man's mouth as he sits atop him and holds his hands behind his back. Panting George looks around "Rope anyone? Handcuffs, something?"

Once she saw Sabah, Abby immediately pulled the rifle away from her shoulder and pointed it at the ground. She glanced down at Freya, making sure she wasn't waking and likely to act in confusion. She wasn't surprised though. When they first found those items the possibility had been there, one of the reasons she hadn't been eager to wear them.

The robed woman pays no attention to Ruby and all and walks directly to Neferka. She gracefully kneels down and touches the unconscious Princess. Neferka immediately awakens, and sits up alert, with her eyes fixated on the Cat Goddess before her. The robed woman speaks in Sabah's voice and in an ancient Egyptian language that only Neferka, George Eastman and Doctor Temepeku appear to comprehend. She says, "Queen Neferka, Seventh Pharaoh of the Fifty-third Dynasty of Egypt, you will come with me to ascend your throne." Neferka appears shocked to be told this.

Ruby exclaims, "Princess, you're awake! Thank the Gods! Are you alright?" She eyes the other woman a bit suspiciously. "Do you understand what she just said?" Without taking his eyes of Chamberland, George replies to Ruby "I understood her." Looking at the Priestess/Goddess he says, "Sabah, Neferka does not know what has transpired to cause you to come for her. She deserves to know the truth before she ascends to the throne."

The feline Preistess/Goddess turns to George and says in the ancient tongue "You speak wisely, devotee of mine. I appreciate that you were willing to make the ultimate sacrifice on my behalf. However, my followers would not have recognized me in male form, and your importance to the winds of time on this world are not yet at an end." She turns back to Neferka and says, "My Pharaoh, I am sorry to inform you that mortals of a wicked heart have slain your father and brothers. They sought to make you the leader of our world with the foolish conviction that you could be manipulated by outsiders. They clearly do not know you as do I. That is not the prophesy that I foretell."

The cat-priestess places the palm of one hand on the crown that she wears and the other on Neferka's forehead. All present then see a vision that materializes before them. It shows the Royal Palace in Cairo, with an older Neferka sitting atop the throne, an older Ahmed Orabi seated in a chair to her right and a man in his late twenties or early thirties that resembles them both in a chair to her left. The room is filled with people in fancy clothing, several in military-style uniforms, who appear to be from many countries and nationalities. An Egyptian military man present is a much older Lieutenant Colonel Hassan, now dressed as the commanding General. The older Neferka rises and approaches a table where a large parchment document is laid out and signs her name. The next to sign is a dignified man in a suit, followed by others present. The cat-priestess states, "The signing of the Treaty of Cairo, at the conclusion of the 'War to End All Wars'. It will be crafted by your hand and impact all of the nations of the world." The image then fades.

Freya transforms from dragon back to human form and begins to rise. She looks rather worn out and is missing scales in her armor where the dragon had as well. She asks Abby "What has transpired?" Abby reached out a hand and helped her up, keeping an eye on the British surrounding them. "The short, short version. The fighting has stopped, the deception of the French has been exposed. The British are returning to their command area to try to capture the moles that were among them. A French dirigible tried to take off with a wounded Egyptian officer, but was stopped. There was just an explosion, what was left of our dirigible. Bast appeared in the aftermath and as near as I can tell she has just informed Neferka that she is Queen."

Freya says, "Good, so I can kill the Frenchmen now?" Abby answers, "Not yet. You're hurt, badly. And these soldiers around us are already very nervous. If you start attacking anyone just now you may find it's you against any armed soldier that can see you. Beside the fact that we haven't figured out which Frenchmen are on which side yet." Freya replies, "You worry about such trivial things. All of them voluntarily joined with the French killers, they are guilty by association. I have refrained from fulfilling my vengeance against them until now but with this recent attack directly against me my patience has reached its peak."

Lawrence scratches his chin. "I don't know, Abby. She has a point." He turns to Freya. "But we cannot help you fight an entire army. Sometimes the best revenge is living well." Abby says, "Obviously I can't stop you from acting as you wish, nor would I blame you." Abby indicated where Bast stood upon the field of battle. "But I would certainly think twice before I resumed the fight with a goddess on the field." Freya says, "A very good point. Okay, I'll let her kill the Frenchmen instead."

Ruby looked to the others curiously. She couldn't understand what was being said but she was watching closely in case of danger. She finds the future vision fascinating. George reaches up and takes a pair of handcuffs from the belt of General Woolsley as he stands, mouth agape at the vision. He quickly secures the hands of Chamberland behind his back and stands up and heads to Sabah/Bast and Neferka.

"This is true I am afraid Neferka. I don't know if you were aware of your kidnapping, but nearly two days have passed and you have been held asleep." She replies (in English), "Yes Mr. Eastman, I know that I was taken by the French . We were preparing to travel to Cairo to meet with my father when I realized the man they were sending me was not Ahmed. Once they noticed that I was aware of this, they cast a spell on me which froze me in place and then poured something into my throat which made me sleep. When I woke up I was locked inside my own trunk, which was moving but it felt like neither a train or ship.

A short while later they then moved the trunk onto a ship and let me out. I was in a hold that contained part of my dowery. They then cast another spell on me and I fell asleep again. I later woke up, chained to the ship's wall, and overheard some of their plans. I could not directly see them, but is was Chevreul and Daguerre speaking in French. Somebody named Sarah had impersonated me using my own ring, but was caught , so they then needed the real me.

First, they planned to steal the Royal Yacht and transfer me to that. They were then going to make me drink an elixir to forget what had recently transpired. Next they planned to trick you Americans into rescuing me, while trying to pin the blame for my kidnapping on a German group called the Asgardians. A short while later they gave me some food, which must have contained another sleep elixir, as that is the last I saw or heard until now." Sabah/Bast states to Neferka, "And that elixir would have made you forget if I had not negated it."

George nods and continues "We, Miss West, myself and other others of our group have witnessed much evil. There is time to fill you in later. For now though we need to act, and you are the ruler of this nation, and it is you and only you who can unite the people and bring peace. As Bast has shown you, there is much in your future and we need to begin it quickly." says George. "We know who is to behind the plot and are prepared to help you as we can, Pharaoh." adds George with a bow.

The feline Priestess/Goddeess steps forward and tells Neferka in the ancient tongue, "My Devotee speaks correctly in this my Pharaoh. Before you can pass judgment on those who brought about the deaths of your family you need to be recognized as the rightful leader of Egypt. You will also need that authority to end this bloodshed that has already cost our land many of its sons. We must go now to my Temple in Gizah so that you can be recognized."

The Priestess/Goddess turns to George and says, "My dearest follower, you have work to do here before you can join us. Of the fourteen Frenchmen of the wizard group who are upon this battlefield, only one was part of the conspiracy to kill the last Pharaoh, the man named Guizot. When you come to Gizah bring him with you so that he can answer for what he has done."

George turns to Ruby and in English says "Oh boy do we have work to do my dear." He then turns back to Bast/Sabah and the Pharaoh Neferka replying in the ancient tongue "Ok, I think the best way to get Neferka to Gizah is to take the remaining French airship. Orabi's forces have it tethered I believe. We can commandeer that to get you there quickly. Unless, of course you" says George, gesturing to Bast/Sabah "have a better way to get her there."

The Priestess/Goddess replies "The fastest mode for the Pharaoh to travel will be the Pharaoh's Chariot of the Winds." She points to Doctor Temepeku and says, "Healer, return what you stole from the Pharaoh immediately, it is needed." As only George, Neferka and Temepeku understand Bast's tongue others present do not understand what was just stated. The doctor turns pale, then turns his head and yells to young Henry Jones in English, "Quickly boy, hurry and bring the flying carpet here." The lad scampers off at a fast pace.

George asks her, "Can Barrister Sefu be trusted that we can send Neferka there in safety?" She replies, "I have already been to my temple in Gizah. Sefu was present when Priestess Sabah sacrificed herself to bring me into your world. He will not challenge my judgment regarding the succession of the Pharaoh. At present I have charged him with detaining the killers of her predecessor, a task he is well suited for."

George nods and says, "I will ensure Guizot is captured. I think it might be best if Orabi stayed here to direct his troops, or at least meet with his senior officers to prove he is not dead, and give directions to stop the fighting. I think he then ought to go with you to show Sefu that I was indeed correct and the man who killed the King was not Orabi. Is there any other activities you need from me my Goddess?"

She replies, "I trust you to exercise your good judgment. Guizot is the most important and it would be too dangerous for him to travel with the Pharaoh on the Chariot of the Winds." Neferka interjects "Indeed, now that he has been identified as one of my father's murderers. I would throw him off of it to his death." Bast says, "Yes, you would, but until you are recognized in Gizah as the new Pharaoh it would be premature for you to pass that judgment on him. You will have that opportunity soon enough, please be patient."

Ruby asks, "Flying carpet? What is she saying George, it's so frustrating!! When Aphrodite talks to me I can understand her!" George gives her a 'wait' hand signal. George signals General Woolsely to come over alone. When he approaches George quietly explains the situation and what he needs. "General, of the French who are here only Guizot is guilty of this treachery. What I need you to do is to take Ruby and Mina over there for them to apprehend him."

George then signals Ruby over closer and explains the plan quietly as well. "Ruby, bring Guizot back here bound and gagged. I am sure Woolsely will lend you men to assist. It is important when you approach that you give no sign that you know. In fact if the General approaches with Ruby and she looks despondent, it would appear as if Guizot was correct. Oh and leave the French doctor here, and please disperse the soldiers around our friend down there" says George gesturing to Freya.

As the two nod in understanding and move off, George signals to Tabezza to come over next. "Tabezza, I need that dirigible over there, that your men grabbed. I want one of your senior officers sent over here to see Orabi before he leaves for Gizah with Neferka. You need to let all the senior officers know the truth though. Come back with the dirigible and you will accompany us to Gizah for Neferka's coronation." Orabi nods his assent and Tabezza takes off with an assistant to execute the orders.

George then turns back to Neferka, "Ok, so you need to wait here until the carpet comes back." Turning back to the Goddess he asks "Is there anything else I can do here as we wait Bast?" The Goddess replies, "We will wait. The Pharaoh, who you refer to in this era as a Queen, will need to have attendants. It would be unseemly for her to arrive in Gizah unaccompanied." "I am not sure where we shall acquire attendants here Goddess. Still we shall try" replies George.

A large contingent of Egyptian troops is heading in this direction. Tebezza approaches them and speaks briefly. He then continues and they continue in this direction. General Woolsely says, "Drury-Lowe and I had best be off before they reach this point." George nods to General Woolsely and Drury-Lowe as Ruby joins them to head back. She tells Woolsley, "I will accompany you and attempt to bring Guizot back with me. I am sure he will be magically protected, do you have anything to combat that General?

The General replies, "Young woman, we British do not partake with that sort of thing. Priestly magic is the only good magic." "Well, whether you partake in it or not, you'd better be prepared because you have a French Wizard in your mist, and he's powerful and duplicitous and won't hesitate to use powerful magic on all of us, "Ruby tells him. "I will also need some rope. I will bring my grandmother back with me too. Nana are you ready?" He replies, "Rope, that we have plenty of." Nana says she is ready. After her Nana agrees, they are off. As they walk Ruby secures a wand of fireballs near her hand while her grandmother check over her own weapons.

As George watches them leave he turns to the approaching Egyptian troops waiting for them to arrive. Ahmed Orabi tells George, "That is General Mahmoud Fehmy, my second-in-command." They soon close the distance and are only around 100 feet away. "Excellent" replies George to Orabi. George turns and calls out "Welcome General Mahmoud Fehmy, please halt your men there and bring one attendant with you as you approach. Thank you." calls down George.

The General and his attendant move forward. The other men who had come with him remain behind per George's instructions, but they do not stand idle, instead drawing their rifles and keeping them pointed towards George and his companions. George continues smiling as he calls down "General, I am allowing you up here on my good graces. I would suggest you order your men to lower their weapons before I grow impatient with their display of aggression" The General says, "Just being cautious Sir, I know not what...." He then sees the Goddess Bast standing there. He drops to his knees and says, "Forgive me." He then turns back toward his men and yells, "Lower your weapons, NOW!"

"Lawrence, Freya, let's move. Things seem to be happening up there and we're out of the loop here," Abby said and began to move the others back toward the main group. The three of them move back in that direction. They have seen a pair of Egyptian Rebel Army officers moving towards the group, who now bow down before Bast. They soon arrive on the scene. Lieutenant Colonel Hassan nods to them. Abby kept an eye on Freya, although she didn't suspect Freya would interfere at the moment, and tried to make sure no one was see their approach as a threat.

George says to General Fehmy, "I understand caution General, but I also understand the need for trust. Now approach with due reverence to the Goddess and greet your General." gesturing to Orabi. The General bows down immediately before Bast and says, "Thank you great Goddess Bast for resurrecting our leader so that he can win a victory for Egypt on this day."

George turns with a wry smile to Bast who gives him a small inclination of her head to proceed. "Not quite General. Orabi never died. he is here. It was a very clever imposter who died and committed atrocities in his form. There is a cabal of French wizards who are behind this, and they had Orabi and Neferka imprisoned. So while our Goddess has indeed provided inspiration, direction and protection for us, it was I and my friends who discovered the plot. For now, what I need from you Mahmoud, is to ensure that the will of General Orabi and indeed your new Pharaoh," says George inclining his head to the princess "is carried out. To that end, I have sent Tabezza to commandeer the dirigible. I also needed you to see General Orabi"

George greets Abby, Lawrence and Freya. "I am glad to see you alive Freya. Abby and Lawrence much has transpired and in very rapid succession. Ruby and Mina went to bring back one of the French who was stationed with the English. I have sent for the other dirigible. But we have everyone awake and we need to get Neferka to Ghiza for her coronation. She needs attendants too," George adds with a wink to Abby.

Lieutenant Colonel Hassan says, "I will be an attendant. The vision of the future showed me at Queen Neferka's side, if that is to be my place than I would be honored to begin it now." George says, "As if you would stop serving either of them. So be it." Abby says, "Lieutenant Colonel, I have no doubt you will serve with loyalty and wisdom. I would be glad to offer myself as an attendant to the Queen if she has need." Abby tried not to think of Sabah, and what the presence of Bast meant for her. Sabah would not have regretted any consequence in service of her goddess.

George recalls that they never determined the origin of the cannon fire that took out the dirigible, only the direction that it came from. He also recalls that Bast told them that there were fourteen French wizards around this battlefield, while the six with each army plus the fake Drury-Lowe would only total thirteen. He turns to Freya and says, Freya, do you think you are up for some more flying? We still have an artillery piece, or spell unaccounted for." She says, "If you are asking me to kill a French wizard then I gladly volunteer."

"Okay, but reconnaissance is enough if it is too much. We received incoming fire, either artillery or magical from that direction" says George indicating direction and giving a rough estimate of distance of 300 feet. Abby chuckled and smiled at Freya. "I'm quite certain it's not too much for Freya, and even if it were, she would relish it." Freya moves a short distance away from the group and then transforms back into her dragon from. This causes the nearby Egyptian soldiers to again raise their weapons but they do not fire. She begins to glide in the direction that George indicated.

With the doctor's assistance, Ahmed Orabi stands and approaches his friend Mahmoud Fehmy. He says, "You have done well my friend, the retreat and fortifications here at Tel-el Kabir would have indeed created a challenge for the British, but as we have now discovered, they are not our true enemy. General Woolsley has gone to apprehend the French snakes that have slithered into his nest, and we should do the same." A distance off, well behind the Egyptian lines, George notices that the dirigible has now been brought under control and people are entering the small gondola beneath it.

The dragon Freya dives onto and behind a sand dune. When she rises there is man wearing gray flowing robes clutched in her claw. Abby looked to George and said, "See, I told you. I had to talk her down from seeking out and slaughtering every Frenchman she could find." Freya flies upward and he strikes her side with some sort of glass rod and a bright light follows. She appears unhurt and flings him full force downward the seventy-five feet to the desert floor. He lands with a thud as the sand billows up around him. The man however, appears to still be conscious as he rises up and attempts to limp away, one leg clearly injured.

George says, "Lawrence do you have a rifle? Can you pick that guy off over there?" says George pointing off in the direction of the dunes. Lawrence raises his rifle but before he fires the dragon Freya swoops down and chomps him with her mouth. She then glides low over the desert back to where the party is, lands, and drops the body of the French wizard at George's feet. George recognizes him as Jean-Francois Millet, a painter of around seventy-years of age who is best known for his landscapes of the Normandy coast.

George says, "Well, that solved that. Thank you Freya." Bast steps forward towards the dragon Freya and says "The man deserved death. While he was not part of the conspiracy to murder the previous Pharaoh, he did indeed try to murder the current one. Without my intervention he would have done so. My thanks to you." She places her hand on the dragon and the wound where she had been struck by lightning heals and the missing scales reappear. Bast steps back and Freya transforms back into her armored human form. George says, "Now we only need to wait for Ruby to return with Guizot, and the dirigible."


----------



## Silver Moon

_New and old readers alike, we have now fully reached the point in the story where we had been prior to the ENWorld crash and older back-up reset in September.   So from this chapter onward we will resume weekly postings of new Story Hour chapters.   Enjoy!   Reader's comments are always welcomed and appreciated. _


*Chapter 108,  "Chariot of the Winds" September 12, 1882, 8:15 AM.* 

Nearing the British command tent, General Woolsley instructs the real Drury-Lowe to keep his head down, with his desert hat covering much of his face. A group of soldiers have gathered outside of the tent and welcome back the General. A few gesture to Drury-Lowe and ask questions which he refrains from answering.  As they neared the tent, Ruby hangs her head, a disappointed look on her face.   Ruby, goes into the tent to look for Guizot. "I can't believe we were wrong," she says loudly to her grandmother, shaking her head.  

Ruby is expecting to see five Frenchmen inside, but there appear to be only four, although one of them is Guizot. He is standing near the rear of the tent, around five feet from where Benjamin 'Fish' Trout and Maurice Beaujoulais are standing (and disguised as British troops). Ruby gave them a slight nod to alert them. She then approached Guizot. "I suppose apologies are in order?" she said in a downtrodden tone. 

Inside the tent, the main map table has the fake Drury-Lowe standing over it and giving orders to the senior officers as to where to move troops.  General Woolsley points and says "Arrest that man, he is an imposter." The real Drury-Lowe lifts up his hat, and there is momentary surprise as two identical men stand just fifteen feet apart. Two men grab the fake Drury-Lowe, who then throws off the two officers who had grabbed his arms and charges towards the door that the four just entered from, and at a pace twice the speed that a person could normally run.   "Nana, help them!" Ruby said, "I have to deal with this one." 

In a smooth motion, Nana says "Pan" as she swings her right arm up behind her back, bringing it down within six inches of the fake Drury-Lowe's head. There is a very loud clang and crunch, as the doppleganger then drops to the ground. Everyone in the room now sees something held in Mina's right hand that was not there previously, a cast iron frying pan (a close observer might note that the ring that Mina previously wore on her right hand ring-finger is now gone). 

Ruby immediately pulled out the wand at her waist and pointed it at Guizot. "You two soldiers," she pointed at Ben and Maurice, "Help me restrain this one. I gather he won't resist much because he realizes he'll be turned to ash in front of us if he moves. Curious little thing, these wands of disintegration." She scratched her chin. "We'd better gag him too in case he tries to en-spell us."  Guizot does not offer any resistance as Maurice and Ben approach to assist. 

Now seeing what her grandmother had done, Ruby raised an eyebrow and chuckled. "Frying pans, who knew?" The whole time her concentration never left Guizot.   Simultaneous to that, another Frenchman in the room makes a break for the rear door of the tent. He barely exits when he then falls flat onto his face. Fish whispers just loud enough for Ruby to hear "I wonder how that trip-wire got placed there?"   Ruby laughed again. "Seems your associate's are all leaving you behind, eh? One thing is certain, none of you will succeed." 

She points the wand closer to Guizot,  least he makes a move. "Nana, bring that pan over here, it worked well for the last one."  Mina heads over there and says, "Indeed, I've always been able to work wonders with a frying pan."   Ruby then says, "General, I would suggest you bind and gag all of the offenders, they may all be able to cast magic."   General Woolsley orders his officers to arrest, tie and gag all of the known Frenchmen present. 

The real Drury-Lowe points to the man wearing his face and asks, "And what of him?" General Woolsely says, "The British Empire's Military Code of Justice is very clear on that subject. He is in a war zone and attired in the uniform of our army, but is not a member of our army. That makes him an enemy spy, subject to immediate execution by firing squad."   Upon hearing that, the British Army uniform-attired Fish whispers to Ruby "Help get me and Moe out of here quick, before somebody decides that we qualify for that same treatment." Ruby nodded. "Alright you two," she pointed to Maurice and Fish, "Help me with this one," she pulls Guizot. 

She asks, "General Woolsley, I need to return this one to Bast. Have you any other need for me and my grandmother?"  The General replies, "You had better do as the Goddess requested young lady. I think that we can take it from here." "Oh, I don't expect to defy a Goddess! We'll be off. Thank you for your help and good luck." She waited until Fish and Maurice picked up Guizot and started carrying him our of the tent. "Over there," she pointed to where the group was. They all walked back to join up with the others. 

As they are leaving General Woolsley turns towards his officers and says, "A cease fire is hereby in effect. I want all units to pull back so that they are beyond all but extreme rifle range of any Egyptian forces. But remain on high alert, there are other enemies present and the cease fire may not hold." 

Outside, looking back at the Goddess, George asks "Bast how many attendants should our new Pharaoh have? And how many can accompany her on the Chariot of the Winds, which still hasn't arrived yet." George adds with a glance at the Egyptian physician.   The Egyptian says, "It will take the boy a little while to reach it, the item had to be hidden well away from the battlefield, otherwise it might have gotten damaged."  

Mina, Ruby, with Fish and Maurice carrying the bound Guizot, arrive back with the others.   Ruby asks, "So, what'd we miss? It wasn't too hard getting this one, though I'm still suspicious about that..."   George replies, "Well Freya took out the wizard who blew up our dirigible. In fact this is him right here." says George pointing to the body. "We have both sides at a cease fire and are waiting for the flying carpet for Neferka and the other dirigible for us so we can all head to Ghiza and get this squared away.  She will need some attendants.  Abby and Hassan have volunteered, I have some more work to do here." 

Now that Ruby had returned and things had settled down somewhat, she approached the Princess. "My friend, I was so worried about you there for a while. I am happy you are awake and unharmed. I want to say I am really sorry about your family, we tried everything we could to help. The French's plan was just too thought out I'm afraid."  

Neferka notices the large burn mark on Ruby's magical dress and says, "I can see that you did everything you could, and more."  Ruby sighed, "I fear I may have ruined the dress. I suppose all the power is gone? Either way, I am happy to be alive and glad that none of my friends have been seriously injured." She furrowed her eyebrows in her usual manner, "Actually, we did have some injuries that we haven't healed. We should probably take care of that."

Princess Neferka says, "Regarding my attendants, Father would often bring five or six, the Chariot of the Winds is of good size."   Ruby says, "Ok, so Abby, Ruby, Mina, Hassan is four. I think if Freya would agree to that it would be a remarkable bond between your two nations." says George looking at Freya and Neferka with a pointed look. 

They spot something moving quickly across the desert, floating just a few feet above it. As it nears, they see is it young Henry Jones riding atop a flying carpet.  It lands before them. The five-foot-by-nine-foot wool oriental-style rug has maroon as the primary color with a royal-blue as the secondary design color. It is also interwoven with patterns made of gold, silver and platinum threads.  Ruby exclaims, "Looks like our ride is here. Will the Goddess be coming with us?"   Bast says, "No, I will await your arrival at my temple." She then fades away. 

Neferka steps onto the carpet and something truly magical happens, as all of the threads made of precious metals suddenly glow. She smiles and says in English, "It recognizes me as its new owner." She gestures for the other aforementioned people to join her.  Ruby smiled. "That is truly amazing. Let's go!" She ran over to the carpet to join her friend and stepped on.   

"Have a safe flight your majesty. I will bring your husband presently on the dirigible." says George with a small bow. "In fact I think it would be good if the British had a representative there as well. Adds to the occasion of state. We may swing by and pick up General Woolsely I think" replies George.   Abby stepped on the carpet. "Cal is out there somewhere. Let him know what's happened if he doesn't know already," she said to whoever's ear she could catch.   "Absolutely, we will make sure to round him up." assures George.  The others step onto the carpet. Neferka says, "As long as I am riding on it none of you with me need to fear falling off, the Chariot will protect us." Neferka says an incantation in ancient Egyptian followed by "Gizah" and "Bast". 

The carpet rises from the desert floor. It continues to rise until it is at an altitude of around 200 feet and then begins to move forward.   Once it is away from Tel el-Kabir it picks up speed. Ruby has ridden on a flying carpet once before, with her friend Richard Broughton when they were escaping Pinkerton Detectives in Rochester, New York, but this carpet is nothing like that one. A key difference is that the wind is not blowing on them despite the speed it is moving at.  The speed continues to increase until is moving at over 200 miles per hour.  

 Ruby held Abby's hand, more from excitement than fear. "It's this crazy! Who knew all this would happen when we woke up today. Er, yesterday. How have you managed? Are you injured? My head is spinning trying to remember what has happened when and to who."   Abby replies, "Honestly? I'm exhausted. I've been good for nothing but cracking heads for at least 12 hours. I haven't the first clue if I'm hurt, I think I'd actually have to strip and inspect to figure out if I was. I've lost track of who was doing what and all I really want is to sleep. But the bloodshed has stopped. We didn't accomplish everything we wanted but the French will not rule Egypt. That will have to be enough." 

Neferka turns to Abigail and says, "It is more than enough. Before she left Bast mentioned to me that it was you Americans who freed myself and Ahmed from the French. Not only will the French not rule Egypt, but neither will the British, nor will a rebel Army leader who lacks royal blood, although his children now will.   The land will remain the realm of the Pharaohs and we all have the blessings of Bast to thank for that. How she came to be on Earth here today I may never know, but I will be eternally grateful." 

Abby says, "The priestess Sabah used some items that we found and gave to her care, as she serves Bast. I can only imagine she felt the situation was dire enough to use them to allow the goddess to come here. I don't know what becomes of Sabah now," Abby said and swallowed. "I know she would have no regrets in the service of Bast and her homeland."  Neferka says, "Ah, so you Americans also contributed to the goddess's arrival. You truly underestimate your positive influence. Priestess Sabah's name will be remembered alongside that of Princess Nafita, the Bast Priestess and daughter of Pharaoh Ussarken II who hosted the Goddess during her prior visit to Egypt." 

Abby replies, "Queen Neferka, I don't underestimate the reach of what we did here. But we failed at one very important part of our mission, at least one that was very important to me. We foiled one plot against the lives of some of your family, but we missed the others. I deeply regret that. And I regret that the Priestess Sabah had to act as she did. But I'm also weary and confused. I'm sure after a good night's sleep I'll see what we accomplished with much more satisfaction."  Neferka says, "There is only so much that a small group of people can do when enemies are spread over a large area of land."

The Chariot of the Winds has been flying west for around five minutes, and has already covered the distance to the Nile River. Neferka has it turn southwards, in the direction of Cairo and Gizah. Looking back, Abigail notices something a on the river a few miles to the north, namely a large geyser of water splashing upward and also moving south along the river at a very fast pace.   "Oh @*!*," Abby said quietly. Then she raised her voice. "Ruby, we're not done yet! Queen Neferka, get this thing away from the river, now! I think someone's going to use the water to knock us from the sky." 

Neferka calls for the chariot to turn further south and slightly east, still parallel the river but a quarter mile further east of it, while also rising higher than their current 200 foot height.   Mina hold out her right hand and says "Scope". The ring on her ring-finger vanishes and in her hand is now a telescope. She eyes the distant disturbance on the water and says "It is a metal boat, around forty-feet in length, moving at a speed far faster than any boat has ever traveled to my knowledge. I would estimate its speed to be between 100 and 130 knots, that would be the equivalent in miles of between 110 and 150 miles per hour. That geyser of water appears to just be a side effect of whatever magic is being used to propel the craft, possibly a water elemental." 

Neferka replies, "Then they will not catch us, the Chariot of the Winds can travel faster."  Mina smiles and says, "Yes, but we may want to catch them. There are six people on the boat and two of them are Daguerre and Chevruel." She waves her hands and says an incantation, then replies "There. They did not appear to have seen us yet, so I cast an "Invisibility-ten-foot-radius around myself. That will keep us hidden for now, although those wizards are both powerful enough to see through my spell if we were to do anything to draw their attention to us." 

Ruby says, "It's going to be difficult to defeat them. Magically, they are much more powerful than we are and they also have magical protections - and we don't have a lot of magical ammunition to get through it. We're going to have to get creative here. Any ideas?  Of course, I do have one thing that makes a very big boom. I don't want to blow up this beautiful land but it may be our only option. I could try hitting the boat. If I can't hit the boat, I CAN hit the water in front of it, that should make for a bumpy ride. Or the fire could turn that elemental into steam..." Ruby shook her head. "I don't have many charges left in it though. But it should be enough to get this job done."

Mina says, "We're low on spells, but so are they, otherwise they'd have used transport spells rather than a boat. If we still have the element of surprise that gives us many options, given the speed and abilities of magical carpet as well what Freya can do." Lieutenant Colonel Hassan points out that his primary concern is Neferka's safety.  Abby says, "Lieutenant Colonel, you are absolutely right. But bear in mind these men were in the dirigible that held the Queen and her husband. They are now in a hurry to go somewhere. If we try to capture or stop them now, we choose the time and place. If we let them go, they choose it.  That said, unless someone can throw me down there so I can go hand to hand with them, there is nothing I can do from up here. I find going hand to hand with them disturbingly appealing." 

Neferka says, "Those men killed my father and brothers, I cannot allow them to escape."  We will do whatever we can to prevent them from doing any more harm to my country. And yes, they appear to be in a hurry, but while I command this Chairot, we can travel up to fifty-percent faster than they can. That gives us the advantage. We are now approximately twenty miles north of Heliopolis and thirty from Cairo, which at their current speed would bring them to those locations in ten and fifteen minutes.  So do we try to get ahead of them to set up something at Heliopolis or Cairo, or attempt to stop them here?" 

Ruby says, "Let's see. We don't know exactly which city they are headed for so that seems to be a guess if we decided to go that route. We are missing some of our group, so that also puts us at a disadvantage if we do something now. But the biggest element of surprise is if we set something up close to here in front of them and try to throw the boat off course. Then again, where are they going? That might lead to finding more of these enemies. It might also give them time to access more magic, which would be bad." Ruby took a long look at the boat in the distance. "I'm really not sure what we should do." 

Mina says, "Throw them off course? At the speed that vessel is travelling at it wouldn't take much to throw the entire craft out of the water, and probably to fatal results for the occupants."  Neferka says, "Sinking their boat will help avenge my family. But with two wizards on board, it would take powerful magic to do that. Slowing down their boat would be acceptable for the time being. I can bring this Chariot as close as need be to fulfill our task."   Freya reminds the Queen that she HAS powerful magic, as Freya herself can assume dragon form, and dragons can breathe underwater. 

Ruby suggests, "Okay, so Freya will fly close, but not too close to the boat. I will attempt to launch a fireball into the river in front of the boat, hoping to blast it out of the water or the very least slow it down. And we'll see what happens. If it doesn't do something to help us, Freya can take an attempt at it."   Freya asks, "So, you'll let me kill them?"   Ruby shrugged, "Yes, you may kill them. They are most definitely going to try to kill us and they're responsible for many murders, including those of the royal family. I will do what I can first with my fireball and if anyone survives, then feel free to do what you must do." 

Mina says, "If we want complete surprise it would be best that they not see Freya flying. Should we drop her off ahead before the boat gets there?"    Ruby says, "Or I can just make her invisible. She'll stay that way until she attacks so they won't see her coming." Freya states "That would work."  The speedboat continues southward, with Neferka keeping pace with it.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 109,  "The Powerboat Abigail" September 12, 1882, 8:30 AM. *

Back at Tel-el Kabir, once the Queen and her attendants had left the Egyptian Doctor approaches Maurice Beaujoulais and says, "Queen Neferka was told by the deity that I have stolen from her family, so my life here is forfeit. While I did so to help protect and preserve Egypt, it remains a capital offense. I request asylum in the British Empire." Beaujoulais replies, "I am certain that Queen Victoria will grant your request. You have served Torchwood well."   George says, "I think your service after the fact will make up for that, if you wish us to plead your case before her. And if you truly did take the carpet to hide it and to protect and preserve Egypt, I am sure that a pardon would be granted."  

Doctor Temepeku replies, "I would greatly appreciate your doing so on my behalf, but I believe that I know Neferka better than you, I have known her all of her life. She will feel obligated to make an example of me, regardless of my intentions.   As you just saw, the Chariot of the Winds is no mere magical carpet, it is a personal possession of the Pharaoh. While her father had previously allowed me to use it before for humanitarian purposes, for me to have taken it this time without the King's permission was wrong.   But please also tell her this, it was I who first alerted the Grand Vizier as to the spies who infiltrated the Palace last year. They were a pair of Frenchmen named Pascal and Monteblanc, affiliates of these wizards that attacked our kingdom now." 

Lawrence says, "Is it just me, or are many of the French spellslingers also artists? Makes me wonder if the other way 'round is also true. We'll have to keep that in mind. Anyway here's our ride." The floating dirigible lands in front of the group. Lawrence and George assists the others boarding the craft. He makes his way to the pilot. "To Gizah."  He is then surprised to see that the pilot is Abigail's friend Callum.  Of the four dirigibles the French wizards brought to Egypt, this remaining one is the smallest, with a gondola capacity for only a half-dozen people. George, Lawrence, Fish and Callum prepare to depart, with the Frenchman Guizot lying tied and bound on the floor of the gondola.  Lawrence leans forward to get a better look. "Pilot, let's go to Gizah as fast as we can."   

They take to the sky. Looking back and down they see that the battlefield is quickly become secured, with the troops pulling pack on both sides and the Frenchmen in each group being taken into custody. There also appears to be much excitement on the Egyptian side over the return of General Orabi. They quickly leave the battlefield behind them and proceed in the southwesterly direction as fast as the dirigible will carry them. Callum is currently piloting and asks George if he wants the honors.   The dirigible soon puts Tel-el Kabir behind them and proceed towards Gizah.   

On the flying carpet known as the Chariot of the Winds, Princess Neferka asks, "Are you prepared, Miss West? I doubt they will readily submit."   Ruby says, "I don't know what else to do but this plan. Is everyone ready? Princess... Er.... Nerfeka, can we get ahead of them and then you get lower to the ground? In case I fall from the blast."   Once the Princess lowered the carpet closer to the ground, Ruby cast the invisibility spell on Freya. "Stay here until the blast so I don't accidentally hit you. "  She patted the Mexican Fire Rod. "I hope this works. Aphrodite watch over us," she said quietly, a small prayer which she hoped worked.  

Ruby kneeled on the carpet and dug her feet into the carpet. "Someone hold onto me and get ready!"  Abby knelt down behind Ruby with one arm wrapped around the other woman's ankle, and the rifle in the other. She counted down, "Three... Two... One!"  Ruby cast the fireball spell into the river directly in front of the ship.  The timing is almost perfect and fireball erupts just as the bow of the long narrow boat reaches it.  The disruption in the water causes the boat to jerk violently to the left, and the soldiers on it who were standing in the rear corners fall overboard. Given the speed the craft is travelling at, the boat quickly makes its way through the massive ball of fire, igniting their clothing and other combustibles on board in the process. 

Their pilot slows and tries to steady the craft while the two wizards cast spells to extinguish the flames while looking around for the source of the attack. The do not see Freya enter the water a few hundred feet ahead of them. Daguerre loudly says "They must have been on shore, we need to go!" Chevruel orders the pilot to resume maximum speed and get away from this area.   The boat speeds off.  Ruby exclaims, "Curses! I was hoping that would do more and now Freya is over there, I can't do a second blast. Hopefully she can do some damage." She waited impatiently for Freyas's move. 

Freya waits underwater as the boat approaches. As it passes over her, she rips into the hull with her claws, causing the vessel to take on water. As it passes she rolls to the port side and crashes her armored tail into the propeller.   Once Freya is visible, and after she smashes at the propeller, Abby took careful aim and took a shot with the rifle, looking to shoot at Chevreul or Daguerre, whichever one is closest to the starboard side, away from Freya.  The boat starts to flounder in the water. Dagurerre begins to cast a spell, thus making himself Abby's target.  She manages to wing Daguerre in the shoulder. The wound appears to be relatively minor, but does cause him to lose the spell he was casting. 

Ruby exclaims, "Good job Abby, we need to keep them from continuing on." Ruby pulled her rifle over her shoulder and aimed for Dagurere hoping to keep him from casting another spell. She waits until he begins casting again to shoot.   Instead of attempting to cast another spell Daguerre pulls out a wand.   "Eh, close enough." She looked over the scene quickly, and not seeing the dragon Ruby shot at the wizard again, hoping to knock the wand free.   She misses, but it blasts a hole in the floor of the boat between his feet. He waves the wand in the air above his and Chevruel's heads. 

Even though she suspects the wand just put up some kind of barrier between them, Abby sent another rifle shot down toward the boat.  The bullet ricochets off of what is indeed an invisible barrier, and both men now ignore the people on the carpet high above them. Abby notices that the ship is beginning to sink. She sees Chevruel remove something from his shirt pocket when he tosses into the water. Upon hitting the water it immediately expands into a small boat, rowboat size. Daguerre moves towards the rear of the sinking boat towards a one-foot diameter metal box mounted along the aft section of the craft. 

Abby says, "Queen Neferka, if you could head down please, I'd like to make sure my landing isn't messy," The new Queen gave her a quick look of disbelief, then headed down closer to the water.  Neferka says, "May Bastet preserve you."  Abby replies "Don't risk yourselves, go back up high as soon as I'm off." She made sure her blade was secure in the scabbard, held the rifle tight, and as soon as they were down low enough, she jumped off and dove for the water behind the new escape boat.  Neither wizard pay attention to the dive, as they have climbed over from the sinking larger boat to the smaller one and are very busy fastening the wooden box to the outside rear of the boat.   Neferka flies upwards and maintains her position relative to the smaller boat. 

Abby made her way over to the back of the boat, then took her blade and sliced whatever tethers the wizards were using to hold the box onto the boat.  She is able to slice the pair of straps. It is still held on by a pair of overhanging bars on the back of the boat, which will require her to lift up the box a few inches to take it off. However, Daguerre's attention is now focused towards the box, so he would most likely see her hands and arms if she attempts to do so.   She initial was considering busting up the box if it seemed necessary, but gives this idea some reconsideration when she hears the sounds of something moving within the sealed box. 

Although she hadn't been particularly trying to avoid the notice of the wizards, (diving from above being less than subtle), Abby didn't want to be stopped trying to divest them of this box. She took a deep breath, then swam over so she would be directly under the box. She waited a moment to see if Daguerre would lean over the box, then pushed up on one side from underneath, with the idea of causing it to slide into the water, and to hit Daguerre in the face on the way down if the opportunity presented itself.  The one-foot square box rises up when pushed underneath, with Abby holding onto the bottom. As she had already removed the straps, it was only resting on the upper hooks, so goes straight up. 

Abby did this simultaneous to the Command Spell being cast by Daguerre on the small Water Elemental inside the box which provided the propulsion, with results unexpected to all present. A whirlpool of water begins to radiate from the rear side of the box as the remains of the cut straps magically adhere themselves to Abby's arms (rather than the boat they had been beside). As the end of the whirlpool reaches the water it suddenly propels Abby forward and across the water at an increasing rate of speed, leaving the two surprised wizards adrift in boat well behind her.

The wizards aren't alone for long. Freya the dragon bursts up out of the water and with a mighty roar she attacks. A whirl of claws and fangs attack both wizards before they have a chance to cast spells upon her.   The more elderly Chevruel is quickly rendered unconscious as he hangs limp and bleeding in her right claw. Daguerre is slashed but manages to use his magical boots to make a large leap from her grasp, landing on the cabin roof of the sinking boat they were originally on. 

Ruby didn't notice Freya's attack as she was watching Abby start to shoot across the water. "Quick Neferka, keep up with Abby. I need to get to her to help get that thing off her arm!"  The future Queen nodded and directed the carpet to catch up to Abby. 

Despite the yanking on her arms, and the pain when the pulling started it was all so ridiculous that Abby couldn't help but laugh. It was a loud, uncontrolled, not quite hysterical laugh full of the adrenaline that she had begun to expect when the action started. The sword was still in her hand. She tried to move the blade so she could try to cut or saw through the strap on her opposite hand.   Unfortunately for Abby, the ever increasing speed through the water and constant spray in her face, equivalent to a fire hose, makes it nearly impossible to manage the sword in a way to cut the strap and also maneuver the box to avoid any obstacles in the river.

Meanwhile Freya swings Chevruel as a club, using the wizards body to strike at Daguerre.  Daguerre goes flying off the boat and travels eighty feet before splashing hard in the water.   Freya swoops down and scoops up the two wizards and is about to bite the head off the wizards as she recall's the Princess's wish for justice. Slowly she closes her mouth and considers the limp forms in her claws. She suddenly springs into the air and follows the flying carpet. 

By the time the Chariot of the Winds has lowered to just above the waterline and reaches Abby they are travelling at close to 40 knots.  Abby notices the flying carpet above the water beside her.   Ruby called down over the wind to her friend, "Abby, hold your arm up so I can take a look!" She pulled out some tools and nestled them in her bosom so they wouldn't fall.  "Ahh, really can't!" Abby yelled back, able to only wave her hands, adding "I'm lucky my arms are still in the sockets!" 

Ruby waved her hands to indicate to the princess where to move, guiding the carpet next to the careening wizard. Once she was in reach, Ruby tried to figure out how to dislodge her friend from the device.   The straps appear to be magically attached to her arms. Mina says "I'm sorry, but I am all out of 'Dispel Magic' spells. We might be looking at this backwards, instead of releasing Abby from the box maybe we should just let the creature inside the box out. It probably does not like being held captive."   "Just break open the box!" Abby yelled. 

Neferka increases her speed to nearly 50 knots to match Abby's accelerated pace.  Ruby had already been contemplating this idea as she looked over the magical box. Unsure if she could do it, she wondered what the price would be for damaging such a device. She shrugged, she wasn't going to let her friend get dragged away by some sort of water monster.  She smiled at Abby, "Get ready!"  Ruby attempts to use all her skills to get the box open.   Ruby works her magic on the box, although truth-be-told, the person who truly uses her talents at this moment is Neferka, attempting her best to keep the carpet barely above the water and at the same ever increasing speed as Abby propels forward.   

Ruby is so focused on her task that she does not notice the large barge ahead getting closer that occupies much of the river. She finds the thin crack between the box lid and box itself. Her normal tools prove useless, but when she tries her magical dagger it slides between the lid and the box below.  "Hang on Abby!" Ruby used the dagger to pry open the box, ready to grab her friend from falling.  Prying is difficult but Ruby soon deduces that a combination pry, cut appears to work better. 

After a struggle that seems like an eternity the lid almost explodes off as a large jet of water washes over Ruby, soaking her face.  The "water" then jumps out of the box and into the Nile River. Abby is still partially submerged in the river, but it is Ruby holding onto the box that is now propelling her rather than what had been inside. "Hold On Tight", Neferka exclaims as Ruby and Abby look up to see the barge in the water just seconds away from impact. 

Abby shouted a couple words that shouldn't be repeated, and pointlessly clutched the straps around her arms. Terror and excitement bubbled together into a crazed laugh as she hung on tight.  Ruby uses all her strength to pull Abby up onto the carpet as quickly as she can, hoping the Princess can still direct them out of the way of the large barge.  Ruby screamed along with Abby as it looked like they would crash.  

The carpet clears the barge by less than a foot, with Abby's dangling legs clearing it by only inches. The Princess then redirects the carpet to the shore alongside the Nile, gently landing.  As they landed Abby finally stopped screaming and shook her head. "That was fun," she laughed. "Aside from being strapped to this box Abby, are you alright? Princess, are you alright? Where are we?" She asked as she looked around the area.   They realize that they are now a good half-mile down river from where they left Freya and the wizards.   

Neferka replies, "We are about two miles north of Heliopolis, the city of the clerical schools."   Ruby asks, "And where do we need to get you? Are we close by?"  She replies, The Bast Temple in Gizah, around twelve miles away. It shouldn't take long once we check on the status of Freya and the wizards."    They look northward and see Freya flying towards them from around a mile away, clutching a person in each front claw. 

Ruby says, "We'll, it looks like our friend has had a bit of fun and been successful at capturing our enemies." Ruby pulled Abby into a sitting position and looked her over briefly. "I think you can wait for healing but please tell me if I am mistaken. While I have been learning how to heal it's not my best ability."  

Abby replies, "My arms are killing me, but I'm not really hurt. It's entirely possible that it's a really bad idea for me to get into fights. I seem to go a bit crazy."   Abby is still "glued" to the now empty box. Lt. Col. Hassan says, "We will be able to have somebody magically remove that once we reach the temple in Gizah."  "I'd appreciate that," Abby said. She tried valiantly for a moment to fight it, then finally gave in and laughed long and uncontrollably.

Ruby was quiet for a moment and none but she knew she was thinking of her friends who healing had been their best ability. She only had time to miss them for but a moment when Freya circled them.  Ruby called up, "I hope you feel some satisfaction with your prey," Ruby chuckled. "Let us hurry onward before they awaken... If they still can. We need to get the Princess to the city and meet up with the others."She turned back to the Princess. "We're ready when you are. Let's get to the party!"   The flying carpet rises up and takes to the air.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 110, "Arrival in Gizah" September 12, 1882, 8:30 AM. *

Twenty minutes after leaving Tel-el Kabir the dirigible is approaching the northern suburbs of Cairo and cross over the Nile River. The Great Pyramids can be clearly seen ahead of them. The small dirigible soon approaches the community of Gizah, North of the pyramids. The Temple of Bast is clearly visible, not only due to the large onyx cat stature by the entrance but due to the hundreds of Egyptian soldiers now guarding the structure. George and Lawrence continue on their way to the temple.

As the dirigible near the temple the soldiers below help to grab the dropped tethering lines and start to secure the craft as Callum works the controls to lower it to the ground beside the temple. When the gondola reaches the ground, the three disembark. George is impatient and is practically jumping down from the gondola before it fully came to a stop. He runs towards the guards approaching. "Secure that dirigible!" He commands and when the soldiers don't snap too he adds "In the name of Queen Neferka and the Goddess Bast! And someone get me Sefu! NOW!" he shouts as he heads towards the tents outside the pyramids.

They are directed inside the temple. George sees the Barrister and Neferka's mother, but does not see Neferka, Ruby or the others that had left well before him on the much-faster flying carpet. Lawrence says, "Something must have happened. They aren't here. Let's get back in the air." George turns to Lawrence. "Ok, you take her back up while I get the ground forces ready. Scout them out and offer what assistance you can, rescue if you must. Good luck." wishes George as he sends Lawrence back into the airship.

George then turns to Sefu. "I have no time for formality or pleasantries now Sefu, everything has come to a head and things are rapidly changing. We are in a race to establish stability. I am on a mission from Bast herself and I, the future Queen and all of Egypt depend upon our speed now. We need a place to speak in private and quickly, minutes matter."

Sefu replies, "Indeed. I was present when the Priestess performed the ceremony to call the Goddess to this world. The French persons that you brought here are all under guard. We can have privacy in the living quarters of the high priest, he is currently occupied elsewhere." Sefu leads George into an adjacent room, sparse in furnishings and modest in appearance save for a large elaborate statue of Bast, with green emeralds for eyes.

George gives a wry smile as he saw the statue of Bast. "I can't seem to escape you Goddess. And to think I was a dog person," mutters George as he crosses over to the bar and pours himself a brandy before taking a seat and having a sip of the brandy. George gestures to the bar, inviting the barrister to join him in a drink. George sighs, takes a deep breath and begins as Sefu gets brandy for himself.

"I don't know how much you know, nor do we have time for a full reckoning, but that will come as there are many things you need to act upon. For now, this is the most crucial information. We have saved Princess Neferka from the clutches of the French cabal. She is on her way here to be coronated by you. She is speeding here on her flying carpet with several members of my group as escorts. She should have beaten us here as she left before us and I know can travel faster than us. I am fearful of what may have happened, though with Miss West there, I am assured she is safe.

Secondly, as we suspected we have found the real General Orabi. yes, incredible as it is, he is alive and well. The French had captured a British General, Drury-Lowe, as well and we rescued him. In light of the reappearance of Orabi and presenting to Woolsely proof of the deception, we have engineered a cessation in the fighting, and I doubt it will start again unless some outside evil forces their hand. But those Generals have their forces well in hand, and the truth is spreading through them.

Lastly, there are still at least two very powerful wizards out there and we suspect that they may try to interrupt the future Queen from either reaching the temple or being coronated. As I said there is more but those are the things that you need know now. My friend Lawrence has gone back up in what we think is the last functional airship to look for Neferka. If the sphinx are close by you may choose to send them as escorts or scouts. How may I help with either more information, or action." says George polishing off his brandy and getting up for a refill.

Sefu says, "Bast had informed me of much of this. She is here now, in Prayer to the other deities in the Egyptian Pantheon. As for succession, Neferka will obviously be the next Pharaoh, as that is Bast's wish and I will not question or debate a deity." "Oh you have no idea how fun it can be" replies George with a weary grimace. Sefu continues "You are wise to be cautious, but if Neferka were in danger now I have no doubt that Bast would be acting to protect her as she did before." "You seem, uncannily calm, is everything ready for the coronation? Also, two thirds of the royal treasury currently sits at the bottom of the Mediterranean." replies George offhandedly as he again refills his brandy.

Sefu replies, "I am calm. I have returned to the role I am best suited for, advising the Pharaoh rather than making decisions in the absence of one. I had a major decision to make, determining the worthiness of Egypt's next rule, which Bast has now made it for me. The other decisions concerned the French will be made by our new Queen instead of me. I will advise her, but it will be her decision, not mine."

George raises an eyebrow "A bit too calm for my taste. Especially considering that there is no Pharaoh yet, we have a Pharaoh to be, and you don't know where she is. I understand your faith in Bast, but other gods and forces are at work and may oppose her. So until her posterior has been properly coronated, crowed and placed on that throne, I need you to be a little more worried, especially as she is with my fiance." says George in a rising, assertive voice, the frustration of the last several days manifesting as anger now.

The attorney nods and says, "You speak wisely Mr. Eastman. I shall take your advice and sent the Sphynx aloft to locate and accompany the new Queen to her coronation." He departs. Meanwhile, Lawrence and Callum have taken the dirigible aloft and continue north along the Nile. They do not see the flying carpet but do spot Freya in dragon form flying around ten miles to the north, a few miles northward from the community of Heliopolus.

George heads over to the bar and fills his glass very full of brandy. he then takes one of the chairs and pulls it into the center of the room, facing the statue of Bast. He sits facing the idol, staring at Bast and quietly drinking. While he is drinking at looking at the Idol, the personification of Bast in the body of the Priestess Sabah enters the room with him. He stands but does not set down the drink in his hand.

She says, "Mr. Eastman. I have probed the minds of the nine French who had been brought here by Barrister Sefu. Only three of them were part of the conspiracy to murder the Royal Family. I probed their minds and derived the identity of the other ten co-conspirators, four of whom have already perished within the past day through the direct and indirect actions of your group. Of the other six, you have now delivered Guizot here, while your Fiance and the next Pharaoh have managed to capture Dagurere and Chevreul.

That leaves the three youngest members of that group, Chevruel's two alchemist apprentices Moissan and Richet, and the linguist Belloq. That trio is currently waiting on a dock in Heliopolis, for the arrival of Chevreul. They are unaware of Chevreul's capture, and only know where he told them to meet. You have just dispatched the remaining French dirigible northward. Your two comrades on board, Lawrence Cantrell and Callum Stuart, are both masters of disguise who speak fluent French. Stuart also knows minor appearance changing spells. I would suggest you head up to the roof and send them a message while the dirigible remains within your line-of-sight."

George raises his glass of brandy in acquiescence to the request, though as he leaves he turns and asks "Ruby is safe and on her way?" She replies, "She is. Abigail has sustained some minor injuries, but the remainder of them are otherwise unharmed. We can speak further after you have completed this immediate task." After he gets his answer he heads up to the roof and sends a message spell to Lawrence and Callum informing them that the women were safe and to head north to Heilopolis to intercept and capture the three remaining French

Callum finished his heliograph to George and turned to Lawrence. "Did you get George's message about the three French? Good, steer us towards Heliopolis." Callum disappears for a bit and reemerges with  uniforms of French foreign legion soldiers. "I think these will work well for us don't you?" he smiles. The older man replies, "I reckon you're right. I hope those Frenchmen come quietly. Fighting is tiring." They quickly change into the uniforms as the dirigible descends toward Heliopolis.

George having sent the message waits a moment before he sees a flash of light. Callum is sending back a message by heliograph that he received the message and they are en route. Satisfied that his message was received and his instructions will be carried out, George heads back down stairs. He enters the room with Bast, takes a large sigh at the uncanny and often unnerving events that have become so commonplace to him, crosses the room to again refill his glass with brandy, and sits back down in the chair facing the Goddess Bast.

The feline Goddess smiles at him and states "Devotee of Bast, you have done well. All nine surviving conspirators will soon be here in this place, and once Queen Neferka has been declared Pharaoh she can pass judgment on them. You have done quite well my devotee. A day ago at Tel el-Kabir I recognized your willingness to do whatever was necessary to bring me here to keep Egypt safe. For a non-Egyptian to do so speaks volumes. But a human body cannot sustain the essence of a Goddess. While I still look visually the same as when I was brought here hours ago, I drain this body of five years of life for each hour that I remain in it. Had you brought me here yesterday as you intended there would be no life remaining when I left it. That was the fate of Princess Nafita during my last visit to this world, as it was necessary for me to remain in that form for several days."

George says, "If things are in hand then please depart and allow us to enjoy Sabah for a few more years. I know she would willingly sacrifice herself for you, but if there is no need, then why lose such a devoted priestess." She replies, "That is my intent. I hope to occupy this body for no more than a total of four hours, which will age her two decades. So Sabah's sacrifice will be of her youth but not her life. And if your Mexican wizard friend is successful in his current quest, she may very well regain back those decades to her life span and possibly more going forward."

George says, "I am glad that you did show up at the battle, you made convincing the Egyptian forces especially more willing to believe me and follow my instructions." She replies, "I had to arrive there when I did, or the next Pharaoh would have perished, as would have both you and your fiance. The winds of time are not yet done with the pair of you, and this world would have been negatively impacted had that occurred."

George gives a little chuckle "Don't tell Ruby that, she has enough self-importance already. But thank you, I would regret any lost time with her, though I fear from your comment that though I will have time, it will not be leisurely."

He asks, "Before you depart, if indeed you are to depart soon, are there any other tasks you need me to complete?" She replies, "While I am here, no, other than being a witness to what will transpire. After I leave your continued presence and advice to the new Pharaoh will be needed to ensure that the peace accords and foreign treaties are properly executed."

George replies, "Of course, I shall stay. It is an odd occurrence, as the cause of our arrival still remains, though the urgency has been reduced by other actions. So I will pledge to stay and help transition the country, but I and my friends still have our own quests to fulfill, doors to open and whatnot. But a stable regime, especially for one we now consider a friend" Bast replies, "You know her best. We do not need to tell her. I showed you an image before of Neferka's future, at the treaty signing for the great war three dozen years from now. Let me show you a scene from the height of combat during that war."

She touches her amulet and waves her hand at the wall and the entire wall changes, becoming mirror-like and then shows a scene. George sees a man wearing a leather coat walking towards an odd twenty-five foot long object with wheels and wings. As the image zooms in he sees that the man's head and eyes are covered with a leather cap and goggles, but recognizes his own profile, nose, and chin, which is now clean-shaven in the image.

He opens a side door and enters the vehicle. Painted on the side in front of the door is the name "Eastman". He touches several knobs and buttons. A metal object in the front of the vehicle begins to spin in a counterclockwise direction as the vehicle moves forward under its own power and accelerates down the roadway. It then rises from road and heads off into the sky. The image pulls back, George watching the craft sail through the clouds. The silence is broken by Bast commenting "This will be over France, where the worst fighting of the war will transpire."

George sighs, "So no way to avoid the war huh? And only bigger, faster, more deadly weapons. So be it. I think the future is a dangerous thing to know, if it is mutable, a man would seek to change it, if it is not, does it not lead to despondency? Rob him of his free will? Or does this become merely educated choices now."

She replies, "Neither or all. The future is indeed mutable, what you see here is the probable future based upon events as they now stand. You, and others, remain to exercise your free will. And, of course, I am not the only deity with the gift of prophecy, and others way wish to alter the paths of mortals. Yes, I could give you the specific information that could theoretically stop the Great War. But if I did, then one of the Gods of War may seek to counter my intervention, which would draw the attention of other deities who might then intervene. So what would be the result? A war between the gods fought here on your world? I sincerely doubt you would wish such a thing."

George shakes himself out of his musings. "Thank you Goddess, for your visions. I am sure in time I will understand them. For now though, what can I do. I have already had enough scotch, I am a man of action, of discovery. I need to move and accomplish something constructive."

She says, "The only understanding that I wish is for you to see why I would not allow you to sacrifice yourself to bring me here. I am indeed grateful that you were willing to do so, but your absence from this world would have had negative effects. The Cat statue that you have, keep it with you, and through it I will help to protect you. And remember to pass it on to your son. Major Eastman will need all the help he can get during that battle over France that you just saw him flying into. He will face Germany's greatest aviator."

George again bows to Bast, "Thank you Goddess, I shall keep the statue safe, and apparently await the birth of my son." says George with a wry grin. "So when can we expect the ladies?" She replies, "Momentarily, they are just a short distance away to the north." George drains the last drops of scotch from his glass "Well, let's head outside, or at least I will. Have to give the head of state a proper reception." She replies, "The roof of the temple would be safest." "Of course" replies George heading to the stairs. Barrister Sefu and dozens of guards accompany them.

Those on the Chariot of the Winds soon see the dirigible heading towards them from the south but as they near it turns more westward away from the carpet and flying dragon, heading and descending towards Heliopolis. Abby says, "I wonder what they know that we don't. I'm sure they'll let us know when they get back."

Mina turns her ring again into a telescope to view the distant airship before it descends out of sight. She says, "I spotted your friend Callum at the controls. He appeared to be wearing a French Foreign Legion uniform." Abby shook her head and chuckled. "We'll, that's better than having one of our enemies at the helm! We're having enough problems without adding any other surprises . Chevruel and Daguerre had to be going somewhere. Maybe they got wind of it from Giziot. Curious as I am, we need to get the Princess to her coronation."

The Chariot of the Winds quickly pass to the east of Heliopolis, continuing southward and crossing over the Nile not far from where the American warship the Franklin Pierce is docked, the French Dreadnought's gondola still lashed to its upper deck. The Pyramids at Gizah can be seen five miles to the southwest. As they flew through the air towards their destination, Ruby had a thought. "Nerfeka, is there anything we need to do once we get to our destination? To help you, that is?"

She smiles at Ruby and replies, "Well yes Ruby, you can assist me with the coronation." Ruby says, "Of course! What would that entail, exactly?" She says, "I will have an attendant on each side, you and probably my eldest sister. Each of you will help to remove my current clothing and then attire me in the vestments of the Pharaoh." Ruby says, "Okay, we'll, that is easy enough. Hopefully we won't have any enemies present to distract us. Also, do we have to find and retrieve your sister and the rest of your family? Or do they already know to show up?"

Neferka says, "My family's murderers will not be present during the ceremony. I will have Barrister Sefu assign heavy guards to watch them until after I am declared ruler of Egypt." Ruby nodded her head in agreement. "Of course. But we should also be aware that not everyone may be who we think they are. Or perhaps not under their own control. We should be cautious, that's all I'm saying." "I concur," Neferka replies. The Chariot of the Wind soon approaches the northern section of the city of Gizah as the three sphynx fly up to and then alongside it. The temple can be seen in the far distance north of the pyramids.

Ruby scanned the horizon for any trouble. "Abby, I hope you are still feeling alright. Things may get crazy again before they calm down." Abby opened her eyes from the cat nap she was trying to catch. "I hurt like hell, and I'm tired to the point where everything's funny. But I have a little more in me before I collapse. Mina says, "Well, we still have dragon Freya, although her hands are currently full." Ruby took a deep breath in. "Ready when you are Princess." As they reach Gizah Ruby smiled. "Almost a Queen. Let's make it happen!"

On the roof of Bast's temple in Gizah, Looking to the north, the large black dragon is seen first, then the carpet and sphynx are spotted a short distance alongside of her. As the Chariot of the Winds nears the temple those on it see people waiting on the roof. At 200 yards distances they make out George standing beside Bast. George smiles as he sees the approaching carpet and waves to them all. George whispers to Sefu "Be ready as if there are any remaining enemies they will strike as they land." A smile came to Ruby's lips as she waved to George who was waiting for them. Everything is showing to be okay, she thought to herself, like she always did when George was around.


----------



## Silver Moon

_Readership is picking up, we're now at over 150 views between posts.   Reader's comments are always welcome. _ 


*Chapter 111,  "Coronation of the Pharaoh",  September 12, 1882, 9:15 AM. *

As the dirigible descends towards the city of Helioplis, Lawrence and Callum see three men standing on one of the docks but it is too soon to make out exactly who they are.   Lawrence says, "Looks like the welcome wagon is here. Stay on guard. They could be expecting trouble."   The balloon lowers, and lines are dropped from the gondola. The trio of young French wizards grab the lines and tie them to the dock as the balloon descends until the gondola rests along the edge of the dock. One of the men comes forward and asks in French "Where is Chevruel? He said that he would be retrieving us!" 

Lawrence replies in fluent French, "Chevruel sent us. He had to deal with the princess and her allies. We'll take you to him." The three men board. Two men stay towards the back of the small gondola, keeping to themselves. The other is more outgoing and says, "Chevruel indicated that we need to remove Meissonier's body without being seen as soon as we get to Gizah. That will be a lot harder to do without him and Daguerre. Are you men prepared to assist us?" 

Lawrence shrugs and says, "Chevruel said to help you, so that's what we're going to do. N'est-ce pas?" He gives a sideways glance to Callum.   The man says, "Excellent." He gestures to Callum, who is piloting the craft, and says, "Our arrival on this airship will be quite visible, so we'll leave him at the controls and I will do the talking.  We'll need the other three of you to consume an Elixir of Invisibility before our arrival and sneak off this vessel.  Once you locate Meissonier's body, one of my colleagues has an Elixir of Destruction that will totally dissolve all organic matter.  Just make sure the body is on top of either sand or stone rather than wood when you use it." 

Lawrence nods. He says, "Where is the elixir? Just in case I need to use it."   He gestures to one of the other Frenchmen and says, "Charles Richet has it." "Merci." Lawrence goes over to Richet. "Monsieur Richet. Can you show me this potion of destruction? I have never heard of such a thing before." Richet draws the bottle from a pocket of his robe. "Ah, such power from a little bottle." Lawrence nods and returns to the wheel as the dirigible returns in the direction of Gizah. 

Back in Gizah, as the Chariot of the Wind descends to the rooftop, Ruby chuckles, "I think we ALL deserve a nice, long vacation after this!  Hang in there, it will be over soon."   The carpet lands and those atop exit.   Several of the royal family's servants roll up the carpet and place it into a protective case.  George runs over and grabs Ruby in a giant hug, pulling her off her feet.

Nefeka walks defiantly up to Barrister Sefu and exclaims, "I was informed that you wished to interrogate me as to my possible involvement in the death of my father!"  As George hears Neferka's defiant proclamation he walks over with Ruby still in his arms with a quizzical look on his face. "What is this Sefu, you want to interrogate the Pharaoh?"  Sefu looks at George then back to Neferka, and in response to both his and Neferka's comments, gestures towards Sabah/Bast and replies, "This is no longer necessary your majesty. The Goddess has proclaimed you worthy to ascend to the throne. We can begin the ceremony at your earliest convenience."

Freya lands and deposits the unconscious bodies of the French wizards. Neferka says, "Place them under heavy guard and away from where the coronation will take place. I want no French present at the ceremony. We will deal with them afterward."    All of the French are taken into custody and brought down to the basement of the temple.  George gives Bast a quick wink. He kisses Ruby thoroughly and sets her down. "Go my dear, you need to get Neferka ready for her coronation."    Ruby hesitated for a moment, "Yes, you are right. I will go help the Princess. You make sure there isn't any other weird stuff happening."  

She then asks, "Neferka, ready?"   Ruby stood near to the Princess, watching for trouble, waiting for instruction. It was easier knowing a Goddess was in their midst in case things went wrong.   Before leaving the roof Sahah/Bast says, "Just as a bride should be the center of attention at a wedding, the Pharoah should be the center of attention at her coronation. Many do not know of my presence here yet, we should keep it that way." Her face transforms back from Feline to Human. She says in the same unearthly voice as before, "I will pretend to me the rightful owner of this body until the ceremony is completed."  

They all move down to the main cathedral room of the temple which has been arranged for the ceremony. Several dozen people arrive, mostly Egyptian sheiks and officials.  Barrister Sefu takes charge of the ceremony and announces that the doors to the temple are to be shut and sealed until the new Pharaoh has ascended to the throne. Neferka steps forward, with her sister and Ruby behind and slightly behind her. Musicians begin to play a slow tune on traditional Egyptian instruments. 

George should be watching the ceremony he knew, but he was jittery. he caught Sabina/Bast's eye as he carefully surveyed the gathered crowd. The last time he was in a pyramid things didn't go well. He was on his guard. Once secession was secured he could relax, a little at least.  

The ceremony begins. Sefu speaks in the ancient Egyptian language while translators behind him repeat the works in both Arabic and English. He asks if she will love and protect Egypt above all else. She agrees. He asks if she understands the duties and responsibilities of the Pharaoh and she says she does. He asks if she will sacrifice her own life for those of her land. She agrees to that as well.   Abby stands at the back with Mina, paying far more attention to their surroundings than the ceremony.

The barrister waves his hands above his head and says and incantation. She is levitated slightly above the floor and her sister gestures to Ruby to help remove the dress and robe that Neferka is currently wearing.  Ruby's eyes left the crowd and she concentrated on her duties. She followed the Princesses sister, helping to remove the new pharaoh's clothes.   Attendants bring forward a finely made tunic with gold and silver threads with ancient Egyptian symbols on it which the two women drape over her. A skirt-like cloth is then wrapped around her and fastened with a gold belt. Sefu gestures and she is levitated downward as a wide gold necklace is placed over her shoulders. He then hands her a long and thin metal wand with a bright blue stone atop it.  As she touches the wand the stone begins to glow.

Ruby stepped back and gave the new Pharaoh some space. She looked on with interest, especially at the glowing, as Neferka holds the wand aloft and recites a short speech in the ancient Egyptian language. A beam of light shoots forth from the wand heading upward. As it nears the ceiling the roof of the building parts, temporarily opening up a ten-foot diameter hole. The beam continues skyward for what looks to be two or three miles. It then explodes into a massive blue firework that temporarily lights up the entire sky over Gizah, Cairo and the surrounding lands. Barrister Sefu speaks saying "It is done and Egypt now knows that a new Pharaoh reigns." 

George hadn't realized he had been holding his breath, but he lets it out with relief.  Several large Ogres bring in from a side door the same ornate throne that the group had seen previously back in the throne room in Cairo.  It is brought to Neferka to seat herself in, handing to Sefu the blue staff.   George is first to step forward and kneel before the Pharaoh, "All hail The Pharaoh Neferka, Queen of the Nile, supreme ruler of Egypt"   Ruby also steps forward, "Congratulations, Pharaoh! May you rule Egypt in peace."  The musicians break into faster-paced music as the various dignitaries line up, and then walk one at a time before the throne and bow to the new Pharaoh. 

Meanwhile, the dirigible with Lawrence, Callum and the three French wizards soon reach Gizah.   As they near Bast's Temple, two of the passengers and Lawrence drink their invisibility potions as the dirigible lands.  The ropes holding the dirigible are grabbed by those on the ground just as the large blue fireworks goes off above.  Richet says, "Quickly, while the ground crew is distracted by that light and with tying us off."   Callum and the visible wizard head over to talk to soldier in charge. 

Back inside, after George steps back Lt. Col. Hassan approaches him. He tells George, "While the ceremony was taking place the dirigible returned. There are a pair of Frenchmen outside with it. Should we arrest them? They claim to know information about a German group known as the Asgardians as being responsible for the former King's demise."  "Bring a few soldiers and let's go investigate their claims. And put a sniper up on the roof." says George heading out with Hassan 

The invisible Lawrence and the two French wizards climb over the sides are head off in search of Meissonier. Lawrence grasps the sap he carried in his pocket. He'll have to strike quickly.   The three invisible men move carefully through the temple, passing many guards. They see one basement room with several of the Frenchmen who are tied, gagged and bound.   They continue onward. 

Above, soldiers are gathered up as Hassan and George head outside to where the dirigible is tethered. There is a rather young handsome man in a suit standing who George has not met. Standing alongside him is a man in a French Foreign Legion uniform who George recognizes as Callum Stuart.   George approaches the two. "I understand the two of you have information for us." asks George in French.

The young man steps forward and says, "Oui. My name is Rene Bellocq and I am here to prevent a gross injustice from taking place. You would be Mr. George Eastman, the American industrialist, yes?"   George replies, "Oui. What injustice would this be Messier Bellocq?"   He says, "Sir, I must speak to Barrister Sefu, Princess Neferka and Egyptian General Awala. I fear that my colleagues are being framed for crimes in which they are innocent. And you sir, have been taken in by the German woman known as Astrid." 

George replies, "I am willing to hear you out sir, but what evidence do you have to validate your claims?"   Bellocq replies, "You are willing? What authority do you hold here sir? You are a tourist! I need to speak to at least one of the three people who I have named."  George says, "Insults will get you no where Rene. I am no mere tourist, I stand here with Lt. Col. Hassan of the Egyptian Army, and if you wish to speak to anyone else you will provide for me some justification." 

Ruby had watched George leave the room. She stayed behind to watch the crowd, nodding to the pharaoh to reassure her. She meandered over to Abby and Mina. "Is it me or is this going too smoothly?"  Abby answers, "It's not just you. I'm cuddled up close with my paranoia. There are still a few Frenchmen loose out there, and they'll be desperate."  Ruby says, "That was my thought too. We just have to keep alert a little longer... It helps there is a goddess in our presence, I doubt she'd let anything crazy happen."  Abby answers, "Probably not, but why make her do all the work?" 

Abby stepped over to the door George had exited from, followed by Ruby and Mina.  They went up to the roof and looked out. Abby exclaims, "Bellocq, that piece of s@%$." Only the sight of Cal there kept her from grabbing the nearest handy club. "And here they are," she told Ruby.   Ruby smirked, "Well then, let's go help." She nodded to Mina that they she was headed outside and told Abby and Mina to wait before they went out. 

Lt. Col Hassan says to Bellocq, "General Awala is in Tel-el Kabir, as an official observer with our British allies in their battle against the Rebels. I am the highest ranking Egyptian military official currently present at this temple. Please answer the question that Mr. Eastman has asked."  Bellocq sighs and says, "I only know part of the story. We would need my colleague Mr. Dagurerre to explain the full story. But the short version of it is that this German and Scandinavian team known as the Asgardians is here in Egypt and have been the ones behind the various attacks that they have tried to implicate my team for. If the one known as Astrid is inside now then the Princess is in great danger." 

While George has not met Mr. Bellocq before, his voice has sounded familiar. He now places it. While they were in the palace in Cairo and the Dreadnaught dirigible had sailed in above it, it was Bellocq's amplified voice calling out from the rooftop above in Arabic. He had yelled "We followers of Adbullah will never surrender. Death to the King! And death to you vile Frenchmen." That was the justification the French used to start attacking the building. 

George says, "Well, you have at least provides your suspicions, but have not provided any evidence, merely shifting the responsibility to Messier Dagurerre. Again I ask what evidence do you have to cause either of us to believe you?"  George notices Ruby coming outside, "pardon me for a moment." George heads over to Ruby and gives her a quick kiss before whispering to her "Bellocq says that Astrid is the real culprit behind all these attacks. While I don't believe him, have Mina keep an eye on Freya and you keep a closer eye on Neferka, ok?"  

George has an epiphany as he turns back. George smiles as he comes back to the dirigible. "Renee, we will give you an audience with Barrister Sefu to plead your case. It seems only fair to hear your complaint." replies George gesturing Lt. Hassan to lead Bellocq back to the temple.  Hassan gestures for guards to surround both Bellocq and Legionairre Stuart.  Ruby relays George's message to Mina and Abby and they begin to head back downstairs.   Abby pauses, she didn't like trusting the new Pharaoh's safety to others. Finally, she stepped turned around and walked back out onto the rooftop and locked eyes with Bellocq, staring silently.  The other two women follow.  Bellocq smiles back at her as he moves forward to enter the building surrounded by the Egyptian guards. 

Hassan leads the procession back into the temple and they move in the direction of the throneroom.  As they head back inside Ruby had noticed the tension when Abby and the Frenchmen locked stares. "Whew, I never thought I'd feel that chill here in Egypt," she chuckled as headed over and whispered to her friend. "Have you had previous experience with this guy?"  Abby replies, "He's the one who was involved in the plot to poison the Royal Family. He's the liar who got us locked up at the Palace." 

As Bellocq moves forward, almost reaching the door to the throneroom, George takes out his pistol and strikes Bellocq at the base of his skull. As the man crumples to the floor.  Abby exclaims,  "Damn, I wanted to do that."  George turns to Hassan "Lieutenant Colonel, please place this man under arrest for sedition, promotion of regicide and war crimes. For now. He was responsible for setting up the bombing of the royal palace in Cairo. I did not want him to be aware or have any opportunity to respond in a magical way. Please keep him unconscious and in a separate room from the other prisoners."  

Ruby's eyes narrowed and looked at the unconscious Bellocq.  She says, "I wonder why he thought anyone here would believe him now. I'd like to spend some time with him myself..."  Hassan has the guards take him away, but to a side room on this level rather than to the basement with the others. Guards also move in to arrest Callum.  George says, "A moment, while I have personally witnessed Bellocq's crimes, I have no evidence that this man has done anything wrong. It may be he is merely a low-level serviceman serving aboard the dirigible. So my friend, who are you and what were you doing with Messier Bellocq? "

Callum switches into his natural Scottish accent and says, "I am not French, I am with Britain and an ally of the Egyptian Royal Family. That man Bellocq was forcing me to be his pilot."  Turning towards Hassan Callum says, "There are currently two other French wizards inside this building and invisible. I do not believe they wish Princess Neferka any immediate harm. They are looking for the body of one of their associates, a Mr. Jean-Louis Meissonier. Mr. Eastman's friend Mr. Cantrell is with them, also dressed as I am."   Ruby comments to Abby, "We'll, it seems our friends the French are all gathering themselves together for us. Convenient."

George curses in twelve languages. "You were supposed to incapacitate those wizards Callum, not turn them loose, what in the name of Bast happened?   No wait, tell me later. Hassan, go tell Sefu about this, we need some magical help, and guard all the entrances to stop them.  I want the rest of your men inside the dirigible to wait if case the slip past us. Callum, go back outside the dirigible in character in case they come back. Everyone else inside."   Abby asks who the Frenchmen are.  Callum says, "Two young alchemists, Charles Richet and Henri Moissan. They are Chevruel's apprentices." 

Sefu is given the message and immediately sets guards surrounding the new Pharaoh. He asks that the Egyptian dignitaries all be escorted to the building exits and depart.   He then turns to George and says, "I have not met this Messonier. The two Frenchmen killed back by the pyramids were Dominique Larrey and Eugene Violet-le-Duc. Their bodies are both still back at the small pyramid, not here in this building." 

Lawrence and the two aforementioned wizards have continued to search the dungeon level.   They move on to another room where two Egyptian military guards are watching over the body of Ahmed Orabi, who had been slain eleven hours earlier. Richet says softly to Lawrence, "We found him, and it is above a stone floor."   Before the body can be dissolved Lawrence uses his skill with the sap to knock the two French wizards into unconsciousness.   Lawrence stashes Meissonier's body in a different room and hides it under some rugs.  He continues on, being careful to hide from the guards.

As they returned to the throne room Ruby approached Sabah/the goddess. She gave her a little nod. "Would you happen to know where the two invisible Frenchmen are hiding? We'd like to go take care of them before they try to harm the Pharaoh."   She pauses for a moment and concentrates. She then states "I have found them. They are in a room in the basement and your ally Lawrence has just rendered them unconscious. They did not succeed in their mission, which was to remove the body of the deceased impersonator of the new Pharaoh's husband." 

Callum interjects, "Yes, they wanted to destroy his body. Apparently Daguerre and Chevruel ordered them to do so, it was very important for whatever their next step was."  After having heard the exchange between Ruby and Sabah/Bast Callum turns back to George and says, "Perhaps we should allow this Bellocq, and his masters Chevruel and Daguerre, to believe they were successful in removing the body. What is the expression? Giving somebody enough rope to hang themselves." 

"Perhaps there is some magical residue on the body that will implicate the French wizards. I am leary of allowing them to escape. I do not think either Freya or Neferka would allow them to leave the building. So if we were to try that we would need to first get a body, second make it look like the real body and then stop them after they have done their job but before they leave? Tough call. I say we take them down where and as they are. They have more than enough rope around their necks already." replies George. 

Callum laughs and says, "You over-think things George, Bellocq knows that Lawrence is with the other two. We just treat him like a prisoner and toss him in with Bellocq, where he tells the Frenchmen that they destroyed the body but that he got caught afterwards. Bellocq then informs the others of that."   Ruby scrunched her nose. "I'm not exactly sure what you are saying... Lawrence tells Bellocq that the body was destroyed and who does Bellocq tell? I'm afraid plotting isn't usually my expertise."   Callum replies, "He tells Dagurerre, the man who ordered him to destroy it. Then we find out exactly why." 

George laughs, "It's my job to over think things. That helps me run a large company. Anyway, yes, let us see if Lawrence can ferret out some motive for this."   Ruby says, "Oh yeah, that makes sense. Hey, it's been a long bunch of days! Good idea."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 112,  "Prisoner Interrogation" ,  September 12, 1882, 9:45 AM. *

Fifteen minutes after the guards are dispatched they return to Barrister Sefu, and inform him and George that in the room where the fake General Orabi's body was being held they found a pair of unconscious and invisible men. The invisibility magic was dispelled and one of the men was recognized as Henri Moissan, a Frenchman who had been a member of the diplomatic group who were guests of the King in Cairo. The body of the fake Orabi was also gone. The two Frenchmen were woken up, but both denied knowing what happened to the body. The men are now under guard.

Shortly thereafter Lawrence attempts to enter the throne room and is aggressively stopped by guards who detect his invisibility.  He is made visible by a "Detect Magic" spell and is being placed under arrest when George hears the commotion and intervenes.  Lawrence tells George. "I stopped the French from getting rid of Meissonier's body. I moved it to another store room just in case.  I saw that Dagurerre and most of the other Frenchmen have already been captured.  I think the body is enough for leverage."   George tells of the plan to have Lawrence inform Daguerre that the body was destroyed.  Arrangements are made for the Frenchmen's guards to temporarily rotate to allow Lawrence access. 

Lawrence goes out in search of Dagurerre. Upon finding the Frenchman, Lawrence says in French, "The job is done, Mister Dagurerre. I am still unsure why it had to be so. The others did not tell me." He looks around and adds, "I don't know where the other two are.  We got separated. I thought they came back under their invisibility." Hands and feet tied, and with a gag over his mouth, Dagurerre is unable to respond. He moves in hands in Lawrence's direction, gesturing to be untied. However, the guards for this group of rooms begin to return in this direction, giving Lawrence an excuse to depart instead before being spotted.   Lawrence slips out of the room and returns to the others.

Ruby is getting impatient and tells "This is ridiculous! Back home we could just threaten or beat someone until they told us what we wanted to know. All this dealing with wizards, it's so exhausting, we have to be so much more careful," she sighed. "If only we had our own wiz.." She stopped short, then stared pacing back and forth. She held up her hand, looking intently at it. Finally she looked up to the others. "I will disguise myself as the Princess, errr... Pharaoh, then go down and visit the prisoners and find out what they are thinking. I think if they see the Princess it will have them thinking more about their plots and schemes then if they just see me.  What do you think?" She asked the group. "We have to do something." 

George replies, "Before we do that, let us see what resources the crown has. Sefu, what do you have to extract info from these wizards? Obviously we have a laundry list of charges, and as they are French nationals, enough damning evidence to cause a diplomatic headache for Paris. Hell even if they were not sanctioned by Paris, there is enough to declare a legal war. That alone would not convince them though. I think they may need more personal, er persuasion. Whether by magical or physical means, we need to wrap up every loose end these French have left scattered about the country." This delays Ruby from leaving as yet.

George gestures to the Barrister who comes over to the party and George makes his request.  Sefu replies, "I believe that from this point forward it is neither my decision or yours. Egypt now has a ruler."  Mina interjects, "Barrister, ever since Bast relieved you of the responsibility of choosing the next Pharaoh you have avoided making decisions. I am under the impression that Queen Neferka's security is still your primary task. As such, any preliminary actions that we choose to take in regards to the French would still fall under your authority and jourisdiction. We can let her pass final judgment, but she does not need to conduct the investigation." 

Watching Neferka continue to be greeting by the remaining Egyptian guests from the ceremony Ruby adds, "The Queen I'm sure is busy with all the new changes of her new position and also mourning the murder of her family. I feel confident she wants us to figure out the information we need for her to ultimately bring these men, or women, to justice. It probably would be easier, Sefu, if you had a someone who could cast some sort of truth spell."  He says, "This is a temple dedicated to Bast. I am certain that one of the Priestesses here would know that spell."   Ruby answers, "Excellent. Please have someone retrieve a priest who can cast the spell. Then we shall go and have a nice little conversation with the traitor." 

After ten minutes Sefu returns accompanied by a middle-aged woman who introduces herself as Anneke. She says that she knows the spell, and is able to use it twice this day, so could be used on two recipients.  George leads the group down to interrogate the wizards.   They reach the lower level of the temple, where Egyptian guards have been posted. All of the French wizards are currently gagged, with the hands tied, but beyond that there appears to be different "levels" of supervision.  

One room contains the five diplomats who had been visiting with the King in Cairo, consisting of the former French Empress Eugenia Maria de Montijo de Guzman, her contemporary and diplomatic team leader Victor Duruy, the opera singer Jean Baptiste Faure, the philosopher and historian Maximillien Paul Emile Littre, and the painter Edgar Degas. They are apparently considered low risk, have no restraints and minimal guard, and are seated on comfortable furniture with food and beverages available to them. 

The next room has seven French under heavier guard, each with gags and also tied to solid wooden chairs with their hands a feet bound. They consist of the Egyptology expert Jean-Francois Champollion, the philosophyer Hippolyte Adolphe Taine, the diplomat Frederic Passy, the physicist Joseph Louis Gay-Luccac, the writer Prosper Merimee, the very elderly inventor Joseph-Marie Jacquard and historian Francois Pierre Guillaume Guizot who George has just delivered from the battle at Tel El Kabir. 

The next room, under very heavy guard and also gagged and bound to much heavier chairs are the trio that Lawrence and Callum have just brought in from Heliopolis, consisting of the alchemists Henri Moissan and Charles Robert Richet and their ally Rene Belloq.

The fourth and final room, under the heaviest guard, are three men and a woman who are lying gagged on the stone floor with steel manacles on their wrists and ankles. The men consist of the pair that the Princess and Freya had brought in, the inventor Louis Jacques Mande Dagueree and the chemist Michel Eugne Chevreul, the third man is Napoleon Bonapare's friend Baron Gaspard Gouraud, who had previously been identified as the man who handed the fake Orabi the invisible gun used to assassinate the King. The woman is the actress Sarah Berhardt, who had been impersonating Princess Neferka.

Heading to the third room George approaches Belloq, he squats down beside him "So Rene, care to have a chat?"  Ruby hurries after George, casting detect thoughts quietly outside the room before she enters.  The bound a gagged man nods his head to the affirmative. George signals to Mina and Ruby. Mina moves behind Belloq and places a knife at his throat. "Merely a precaution of course Rene. Now where shall we start? How about the need to destroy the body?" asks George pulling down the gag.  Bellocq replies "Body? What body are you talking about sir?" "The body of Meissonier of course" replies George.

After a long pause Bellocq says "Ah, the soldier told you that I gather."  George replies, "Please answer the question Rene."  He answers, "Very well sir. Both you and I have fallen victims to an insidious plot launched by a group of Germans known as The Asgardians. My colleague Jean-Louis Messionier was charmed by a Dwarven priest of these Asgardians named Gunther and forced to carry out acts made to incriminate us French ambassadors, who seek nothing more than a peaceful solution for Egypt."  George says, "Interesting, a peaceful solution.   is that why you cried out in Arabic when the French airship attacked the royal palace?"   Bellocq replies, "There was considerable yelling from all parties while that attack took place. I recall that I did yell in Arabic for people to get away for their own safety."   "Ok Rene. If you have no desire to be cooperative, we have no need to talk to you. Enjoy the scarabs." says George placing the gag back in Belloq's mouth. 

Under the mind reading spell Ruby heard a whirl-wind of thoughts from the man, most of which concerned his trying to deduce what George might have known and where George might have heard it from. He was initially upset that George knew about Meissonier, and reflective of his comment to George, assumed that the soldier screwed up. The only two Asgardian names he knows are the woman Astrid and the dwarven cleric Gunther, which is why he used Gunther for his tale. In reality, he has no idea if Gunther is in Egypt or not.   Ruby gives George a raised eyebrow and a nod to keep going.

George nods to Ruby. "Ok, Rene, if you won't be cooperative, we have other methods. Perhaps we should bring in the priest? Have him cast a spell that forces you to speak the truth? It might be the first time in your life you ever have" smiles George.  With a condescending look, George makes sure Rene's gag is secure before gesturing to Mina and Ruby and leaving the room. Together they head to the fourth room.   Ruby makes sure to keep concentrating so her spell will continue to work. They head to Daguerre first. 

The guards pull Daguerre out of the room and into the corridor, so he is out of earshot of the other prisoners.   George signals to Ruby that she is ready and He has Mina again get into position with a knife at the throat of Daguerre.  "Bonjour Louis. Care to have a chat?" asks George pulling the gag down.   Daguerre replies, "Oui, yes, absolutely! I welcome the opportunity Mr. Eastman to discuss this matter with somebody such as you who will view what has transpired with an open mind. Things have not been as they appeared."  George says, "Enlighten me messier"   

Daguerre says, "Very well sir. First of all, that German woman Astrid has been misleading you from the onset. She is affiliated with the Egyptian rebels who sought the death and destruction of the royal family. However, her real goal is to bring about the destruction of myself and my colleagues." (Ruby notes that he has been 100% truthful in believing what he has stated thus far).   George asks, "And why would she align herself with the rebels and why would she seek your destruction?"  He replies,  "I do not know why the Asgardians joined the Egyptian rebellion, you would have to ask her yourself. Why they seek our destruction is a centuries old disagreement between her people and mine that has nothing to do with Egypt." (Ruby again notes that he is being truthful.)   Ruby keeps nodding at George, a little surprised the Frenchman is being honest. 

George asks, "And if the Asgardians are aligned with the rebels you were here to support the monarchy?"  Daguerre  continues "The Asgardian Astrid, she has been manipulating you and your friends into seeing us in a bad light." (again, truthful to this point). "It is her and her fellow Asgardians that are using the current chaos to falsely incriminate myself and my friends, making the royal family think that we were responsible for the king's death, when in reality it was the Asgardians. (and his truthful streak comes to a grinding halt with that last whopper!)   "No sir, we are here seeking to support neither side." (truth) "We seek only to bring peace to Egypt" (not true).   Ruby continues to shake her head in a wide no to that last statement. 

George says, "Ok, well that puts my mind at ease. So it was Astrid who kidnapped the princess and Orabi and locked them up on YOUR ship.It was Astrid who forced Sarah to impersonate the princess, it was Astrid who made a doppelganger of Orabi and had him kill the king. That is quite an accomplishment for her."  Daguerre replies, "Oh no sir, that is exactly what SHE wanted you to see. She did not personally kidnap the Princess and Orabi, her allies did, while she was with you. She held them not on our ship but on the Egyptian Royal Yacht. She brought you there only AFTER we had rescued them from the yacht and transferred them over to our ship." 

Ruby detects his thoughts, and what he just spun is the exact opposite of what he had hoped to accomplish at the ships, planning to have George and his friends rescue Neferka and Orabi from the Royal Yacht to then incriminate the Asgardians.  George says, "That doesn't explain Sarah"   Daguerre answers, "In order to blame us, several of my less powerful wizards were mind-controlled by the Asgardians." 

Ruby again shook her head no. She was enjoying listening to this yarn, though she was getting antsy not getting to threaten him herself.  George says, "And French artillery targeting me? That was Asgardian mind control as well?"  He says, "No, that was the chaos and confusion of a war. The Dreadnaught went to the palace to protect the Royal Family from the rebels." (Ruby detects that this thought is mostly true).   George says, "Odd that in the middle of a cease fire, where no other troops were present, land based magical artillery targeted me, and from that location a French wizard was found." 

Daguerre says, "I assumed you meant the attack on the palace, there was no cease fire between the royals and the rebels at that time.   That is why we transported the King and his family from Cairo to Gizah. If you are talking about something else, I am not sure exactly what. Was this something that I was present at?"   George answers, "Oh yes, you may yet learn of that, as to the dreadnaught, why was it that Bellocq was heard, his voice magically amplified, from the dreadnaught speaking in Egyptian, denouncing the royal family?" 

Daguerre replies, "I do not know sir. At that point I was in Gizah.  As to Bellocq, I barely know the man, he is an associate of my colleague Chevruel, not myself." (Ruby detects this response to be truthful.)   George replies, "Fair enough. Tell me Louis, what card are you? And to whom to you report?"   He replies, "I report to no one. I am the Ace of Hearts, and in theory all of the aces are equal, although each of us here in Egypt have our own area of expertise to which we take the lead. 

Mr. Henri Gouraud is the Ace of Spades, the grouping that represents the Inventors and Explorers. He is in charge of the Egyptology services that we are providing, helping to protect and preserve Egypt's treasures that could potentially be damaged by this war. To maintain this he also supervises the use of our airship, to transport the various teams to the archaeological sites.

Mr. Michael Chevruel is the Ace of Clubs, the grouping that represents the scientists and mathematicians. He is in charge of security, ensuring that magical or scientific means are not being used to harm those who we seek to protect as well as members of our own group. Clearly he has not had much success in that area, particularly in our attempts to protect the Egyptian King. Mr. Victor Duruy is the Ace of Diamonds, the grouping represented by performers and politicians. He is in charge of diplomacy, trying to bring about a peaceful solution to this conflict. 

My role as the Ace of Hearts, the grouping comprised of artists, mostly painters and sculptors, we have the roles of cartography and photography. It is probably the least important of the four main areas of responsibility, but one that as a photographer yourself you can appreciate the need for.  Ruby notes that his responses appear to be primarily half-truths. His biggest untruths are at the beginning and end, where he says all Aces are equal and that his role is the least important, as his thoughts reveal that he is the ringleader of the group.

George replies, "Tell me then Louis, why if Freya's allies had kidnapped the princess, were French wizards spotted carrying her away and moreover, why once you had rescued her from the royal yacht, she and Orabi were still shackled?"   He replies, "There had not been time yet to free them.  You arrived within ten minutes of when we did the rescue. Since they were unconscious at the time, removing the shackles that the Asgardians had put on them did not appear to be the top priority. As to who carried her away, that was more misdirection, them using the charmed and disguised Sarah Bernhardt to incriminate us."  

George says, "Well, Sarah was in our custody at that point and was not released."  Dagureer says, "I think you are confused about the timeline Mr. Eastman. The Asgardians made her removal from Zakazik very visible with us to blame BEFORE they took her to Gizah. But I am not here to debate you sir, I am merely trying to point out to you that things are not what they appear to be."

"Ok, we will leave this to Ma'at." says George stuffing the gag back into his mouth. George signals for Louis to be returned to the cell.  Ruby indicates that her spell is about to end.   George turns to a soldier and says, "Go and fetch the high priest and Freya. We are getting to the bottom of this now."  While they wait, Ruby fills in George on the truths and half-truths Louis uttered.  

The two women are quickly brought to George's location. As the women come forward George says to Freya "The French are blaming you of course. Merely as part of a thorough investigation I will have the priest cast a zone of truth. I wish for you to be present to fully dispel any blame on your part before I further interrogate the French wizards. I would hope you will consent to this."   "I concur," she states.  A few questions follow that confirm that Freya has been truthful to them.

George also has Ruby re-cast her spell and gives her time to have it be in effect. He then signals to have Louis brought back out alone into the hallway. There he states "This priest is casting a zone of truth. The Asgardian is here and under the influence of the spell as well. We will resolve this situation very clearly." says George as the priest begins to cast the spell.  Daguree says, "What is this Sir? I spoke to you Gentleman-to-Gentleman, and told you the express truth. I will NOT state anything about what I told you in the presence of the German murderer Astrid. She is once again manipulating you Mr. Eastman, and is more-likely-than-not, in collusion with this Priest that you mention." 

Ruby walked around the prisoner, concentrating on his thoughts. However, she was growing bored with her passive role in these interrogations.  She walked in front of him and stopped, peering down into his face. In a sweet voice she purred, "Poor Mr Daguree. So abused." She ran a finger across his cheek. "Do you recall, have we met before?"  He says, "We met Miss West at the formal dinner after you arrived in Zakazik."  She says, "And when we met, was it apparent what kind of skills I possess?"   Daguerre says, "I believe that I heard that you were some sort of tavern singer."  

George turns to Freya and whispers "Ah crap, he's in trouble now."   Ruby replies, "Tavern singer? Really? Well, I suppose to the small minded that might be true." She walked another circle around him again. "It seems you haven't guessed my other skills.  You and your friends aren't the only ones who possess the skills to manipulate magic. Now, perhaps you don't know that the Princess, well, now Queen, is one of my very good friends." 

She stopped in front of him again and bent at the waist, getting in his face. "Now would be the best time to admit to any and all wrong doing. This is your last chance to come clean. I'm getting bored and have way better things to do with my time."  She started to pace then, then stopped suddenly. "Though, I admit, you've already admitted all we really need to know.  He says, "Woman, I do not know what you think, clearly this Astrid woman has you under some sort of charm. She's spun her lies to incriminate both me and my allies and you appear to have bought into those lies." 

She says, "Oh no, it actually has nothing to do with her. You, yourself have told us all we need to know. While Freya has been working alongside of us, we have always had our own agenda. As she has hers. But trust me, Sir, I am under no control of hers. Also, she has already agreed to submit to questioning under the truth spell, while you refuse. Obviously another strike in your favor."  Ruby stands up straight and steps away. "Guards, please return this man to the dungeon with the highest degree of security we have. He is the mastermind behind all these wizards and the plot to ruin Egypt."   He resists but is soon subdued by the guards and returned to the room with his fellow prisoners.   

Ruby says, "Alright friends, it is time to go see the Queen. Some of what he told George was true but definitely was thinking he pulled one over by trying to say all four aces are equal. In his mind, he is full on command. I am sure there are many other questions, we probably should have asked about his guilt in murdering the royal family. Hmm... should we go ask him about that?"  Mina says, "He does not appear to be very forthcoming, I am not sure how fruitful further discuss with him would be. Perhaps it is time to see the Queen. But are there any other French who we might want to talk to?"  

 Ruby asks, "Who were the two wizards who took off after the fake Orabi killed the royal family? Let's question them."  Mina says, "You were just speaking to one of them. The other was Chevruel, but he is the anti-social one and based on our past encounters he probably won't be very forthcoming either."  George says, "Yes, I think we have all we can get without removing fingers. Let's go report to the Queen."   They all head up to see the Queen.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 113,  "The Trial" ,  September 12, 1882, 10:30 AM. *

Returning the the main chamber. There are a minimum of people present, Queen Neferka, her mother and both sisters, Barrister Sefu, Lt. Col. Hassan, Sabah-Bast, around a dozen servants, a half-dozen priestesses of Bast and twenty Egyptian soldiers. At the far side of the room are the other members of the AGELESS party (minus John Hardin, who hasn't been seen for several hours). 

Ruby comes forward and bows before the Queen. "Queen Nerferka, we have questioned two of the wizards. I believe we have found the mastermind behind it all. The Frenchman Daguerre admitted it, though not in words. George questioned him while I read his mind without his knowledge. He did tell some truths but in his mind he admitted he is the leader of all these wizards and plots. He does keep to his story, in which he accuses us of being under Freya's control.  The Bast Priestess confirmed from her that is not so."

"George states, "The only defense he puts forward is that Freya, who he believes is actually her Grandmother Astrid,  beguilded many of his experienced wizards and made them perform the acts they were witnessed doing. He denies facts when presented with them and attempts to cast everything as a conspiracy against them. Had that been the truth, we would merely think him demented, as it is his evasion is evidence of his pernicious plot.  Freya here submitted to a truth spell, where Daguerre would not, further undermining his credibility. Additionally, though he denies leadership, Bast herself told me of his guilt." 

Sabah/Bast steps forward and says, "Yes, he is one of those involved in the conspiracy. I had read Gouraud's thoughts earlier when Barrister Sefu was questioning him. Fourteen of the French were directly involved in the conspiracy to murder the previous Pharaoh, ten of whom are in the rooms below, with the other four having already been slain."  George interjects, "So Queen Neferka, what do you decree as justice?" 

Neferka says, "We will bring all Nineteen French and their guards up here to stand before me. These ten will have justice dispensed and the other nine will stand as witnesses."  Sabah tells Neferka "Some of those other nine are guilty of other crimes against your Kingdom."   "Not to mention kidnapping a British General, they may want to either have a crack at them or at least know justice was meted out." adds George before he saunters back to an alcove an pours himself a brandy. Ruby exclaims, "We will stand by your side, Your Majesty. Just let us know what you need from us." Ruby and George go and stand over by the rest of their group. 

Guards start to head out to retrieve the prisoners. Before any of them are brought to the temporary throne room, the silence of the room is shattered by the sudden appearance of a trio of people who teleport into the room. They are immediately recognized as John Wesley Hardin, the druidess Merin, and the Mexican wizard Manual Gonzales. All are disheveled, have torn clothing smelling of smoke and visible wounds, although none of the wounds appear to be serious.   

"Teacher!" Ruby yells and runs towards him. "What happened? Are you alright?"  He laughs, "Oh yes, my little bird. One second please, I have a task to perform."  He removes the satchel from his shoulder and opens it. From it climb out a miniature centaur, six inches tall, and a six-inch tall dark-skinned warrior. Gonzales casts a Dispel Magic on them and they enlarge, revealing themselves to be the centaur druid Cetan and the Nubian Ogre Prince who Ruby met at the banquet. They also appear to be a little worse for the wear. Gonzales tells Ruby "I had to shrink them down for transport due to the weight limit of the spell."   

George pours two more brandies and brings them over to Manual and John. "Here, looks like you needs these." Ruby's eyes went wide then she laughed. "I know you and they wouldn't be here if you didn't think it was necessary. If everyone is alright, then carry on."  Both of them gladly accept George's offered drinks. Hardin downs his in one shot and hands the glass back to George adding, "Thanks, our little adventure built up quite a thirst, although I did manage to get a quick refreshment when our battle ventured near the wine cellar." 

Gonzales walks over to Neferka and kneels down. "Your Royal Majesty, Pharaoh Neferka of Egypt. I am but a humble servant who has undertaken a task on your behalf. We were successful in our quest.  I present this to you." He removes from his satchel an elaborate gold box, approximately six-inches square, with rubies and emeralds encrusted onto the design.   Ruby steps up next to Gonzales. "I don't know what that is but it looks important. Your Majesty, this is my teacher and friend and he can be trusted." 

Bast/Sabah nods to Neferka who now smiles knowingly and declares, "This box contains the French wizard's most precious artifact, the very jewelry which grants them long life." Gonzales says to Ruby and George, "It occurred to me that with four-dozen of their team here in Egypt, that only left four low-level members back at their manor house in France with the item."  Gesturing towards his companions Gonzales says, "I was able to find some volunteers to help me go retrieve it." Hardin adds to Ruby and George, "It sounded more interesting than just standing around this temple waiting for you guys to arrive." 

Ruby exclaims, "Wow, really? I mean... so what will you do with it? Use it to threaten them or actually, use it use it. However that works."  Neferka says, "I have not decided yet." She summons Sefu over towards her and hands it to him saying "Keep this close, I will probably need it soon, but they do not need to know yet that I possess it."  Ruby kept her eye on the box while escorting her friends back over to the larger group. "

She says to Gonzales, "My my teacher, you HAVE been busy! You and all your secrets... one day you'll have to tell me how you know so much of what is going on in the world!"   He says, "I lived before in Paris, so was familiar with those wizards. They always guarded there manor house from outsiders. I just did the math once I found out that they had fielded six teams of eight here, so that didn't leave many there."  Ruby sighed. "Ah, Paris. Another place I need to visit! Though I have to admit, this "vacation" didn't go as planned," she laughed. 

_[DM's Note:   The assault on the Weekly Wizards castle in Paris had originally been intended for the module's climax battle.    However, as I give players vast amount of freedom to go in any direction they want that wasn't how things were falling together.   So I decided to still go through with the encounter, but to instead use NPC's and a pair of former PC's who hadn't been seen in a while.]_

George motions one of the Egyptian guards over and starts a conversation with him. He starts to object pointing to his insignia and George silences him with a finger. He speaks very sternly to the soldier as he points to the Queen and Sefu. The soldier looks, gulps and nods. George and the soldier leave the room, but return in a few minutes with several other soldiers, all of whom are carrying chairs. George has managed to round up some more glasses and alcohol. "Hey if we are going to have a trial, might as well get comfortable right?" he says offering Ruby a chair.   He also fills Barrister Sefu on more details of the prisoner interrogation.

Exhausted and in pain, Abby had quietly removed herself before George, Mina and Ruby had gone downstairs for the prisoner interrogations.  Her thinking and memory were fuzzy from the fact that it was at least two whole days since she'd slept for more than an hour at a time, and the aching from her painfully pulled arms. So rather than try to question prisoners in that condition, Abby had asked for and gotten a clean gown, a chance to clean herself up, and best of all something for the pain. The exhaustion only sleep could cure. She sat, tall and quiet, with hair the color of honey hanging luxuriously down past her shoulders and her wire-framed glasses perched on her nose, and was unrecognizable to most who had seen her only in this mad scramble in Egypt. 

The nineteen French are brought to the chamber in groups based upon the room and guard level they were at.   The first set are the five diplomats who had been visiting with the King in Cairo, consisting of the former French Empress Eugenia Maria de Montijo de Guzman, her contemporary and diplomatic team leader Victor Duruy, the opera singer Jean Baptiste Faure, the philosopher and historian Maximillien Paul Emile Littre, and the painter Edgar Degas. They are given five comfortable chairs to sit in without restraints or gags. Queen Neferka's mother speaks primarily to her friend the Empress, telling the five that they are to remain silent unless directly asked a question by either Queen Neferka or Barrister Sefu. A few guards position themselves a short distance behind these chairs.

Next are the seven French under heavier guard. They consist of the Egyptology expert Jean-Francois Champollion, the philosophyer Hippolyte Adolphe Taine, the diplomat Frederic Passy, the physicist Joseph Louis Gay-Luccac, the writer Prosper Merimee, the very elderly inventor Joseph-Marie Jacquard and historian Francois Pierre Guillaume Guizot who George has just delivered from the battle at Tel El Kabir.   They too are given chairs to sit in and their restraints are removed, and the gags over their mouths are loosened but not removed. Barrister Sefu informs this group that they are to remain silent and keep their hands on the chair arms at all times. If specifically asked a question, they are then to raise a single hand to lower the gag and answer it, otherwise any other movement of their hands will result in them being restrained further. An individual guard is positioned immediately behind each chair, while the leader of this guard squadron stands to the front side of this group where he can watch all seven of these prisoners. 

Next are the trio that Lawrence and Callum have just brought in from Heliopolis, consisting of the alchemists Henri Moissan and Charles Robert Richet and the linquist Rene Belloq. They are brought into the room still tied and gagged in the chairs that they have now been secured in, an ogre guard carrying each chair. They are positioned separate from the first two groups but where they can see what transpires in the room. The ogre guards stay with the prisoners. 

The remaining three men and a woman are carried into the room, with steel manacles still on their wrists and ankles and a heavy gag on their mouths. Each of the three men is physically carried by a quartet of guards. The woman is brought in on a blanket carried by a quartet of guards. They are each brought to a separate stone support beam in the room where each are sat on the floor sitting up, with their backs against the column. The men consist of the pair that the Princess and Freya had brought in, the inventor Louis Jacques Mande Daguree and the chemist Michel Eugne Chevreul, the third man is Napoleon Bonapare's friend Baron Gaspard Gouraud, who had previously been identified as the man who handed the fake Orabi the invisible gun used to assassinate the King. The woman is the actress Sarah Berhardt, who had been impersonating Princess Neferka. The quartet of guards remain with each one. 

Neferka turns to Sefu and states, "Barrister, you may begin." He says, "We will derive the facts of this case and Queen Neferka will then pass judgment. Some, if not all, of you Frenchmen and Frenchwomen who came here under the guise of peace were here instead to support the rebellion and were directly or indirectly responsible for the assassination of the Egyptian King. We will ascertain the truth and the involvement of each. Nobody in the room is to speak unless directly addressed by either myself, Queen Neferka or the High-Priestess Sabah. Also note that any untruthful statements made will be immediately known by the High-Priestess and will be construed as an admission of guilt."

Sefu begins by detailing the specifics of what transpired in the small pyramid when the King was assassinated, which he was personally a witness to and how the invisible gun used by Orabi to kill the King had been handed to him by Baron Gauroud. He summons several guards, who bring in the dead body of General Orabi. Sabah steps forward and says "I will now dispel the magic" and waves her hand. The body transforms into that of the French painter Jean-Louis-Ernest Meissonier. Many of the French in the room appear surprised by this revelation.

Sefu approaches Gouraud and orders the guards to remove his gag. Sefu says, "Answer only Yes or No. Were you aware Baron that the man beside you in the temple was Mr. Meissonier and not General Orabi." Baron says, "Yes, however..." he does not get any further when he is restrained and re-gagged. Sefu addresses the assembled room stating loudly. "When asked for a one-word answer please comply."  Queen Neferka rises from her throne and approaches. She tells Sefu "This man's guilt has been established to my satisfaction. His confirmation of my husband's innocence has now been established as well. You may proceed with the others." 

Next he approaches the woman Sarah Bernhardt and asks her a series of questions about her actions in the temple. She answers all questions asked, and Sabah nods affirmation of the statements. Bernhardt admits to having impersonated Neferka and that she knew that it was not the real General Orabi with her, however she categorically denies having had any knowledge of the invisible gun or the planned assassination of the King.  Sefu has her re-gagged.  Sefu tells the group of Chevrul and Daguree's teleportation out the temple following the assassination. He then turns to George and says, "Mr. Eastman, you know further of the involvement of these two men. Would you care to share your findings?" 

George hands his bourbon to Ruby and stands up and came before the Queen. "All the facts will come out eventually, regarding the kidnapping of the Princess, General Orabi and the British General. The fact that some members of this group instigated the riot in Cairo, and shelled the royal palace. Some were seeking to steal the dowry, poison the royal family, oh goodness the list of nefarious deeds can go on. But it must be know that under interrogation Messier Daguree did identify himself as the leader of the entire organization, and is the mastermind behind the entire cabal for regicide." 

Neferka states emphatically, "The mastermind you say. And do you know which of these others were part of the conspiracy and which were not? I am a fairly good judge of character and it appeared to me that Mr. Duruy and the Empress were sincere in their talks with my parents, seeking to find a negotiated peace."  He replies, "I know of those whom I saw and had witnesses to acts they performed. With such a widespread effort, I was not able to determine everything. But no, not all of the wizards were involved, it seems this plot was concocted by a cabal at the top, of just fourteen members. 

And as you have seen not all were given full knowledge of the plot. The Goddess Bast told me who was involved, rather than repeat what she said, since she is here, I will let her give direct testimony. I can validate though, that through interrogation we did establish beyond her observation, the guilt of several of that cabal"  Sabah steps forward and her face transforms from human to feline. 

"I am Bast!" she states, her voice resonating throughout the room and commanding the full attention of everybody present.  She first gestures to the five French sitting in the nicer chairs and without restraints stating, "The Pharoah presumed correctly, these five are completely innocent. In fact, the conspirators original plan was to have these five perish from ingesting same poison as the Royal family. That would have provided coverage for the French involvement in the deaths, if several of their own, including two of their leaders, had also died." 

She then turns towards the group of seven who are gagged but unrestrained. She points towards Frederic Passy and Hippolyte Taine, stating "These two are also innocent, rise and go join the other five."   They do so.  She gestures towards Sarah Bernhardt and says, "She did not know of the conspiracy to murder the royal family, but was still an accomplice, willingly impersonating the then Princess Neferka with knowledge that the goal was to manipulate her. The Pharaoh can decide her punishment."

Lastly she turns to Jean-Francois Champollion and states loudly and angrily "He was not involved with the plot to kill the Egyptian royal family, but he is guilty of an even greater crime. He is responsible for systematically desecrating my temples, destroying my statues and stealing the riches of Egypt itself. After the Pharoah has passed judgment on the others I request that he be given to me, to learn the true meaning of a God's wrath." "Granted", Neferka states as she gestures to several guards who pull Champollion from his chair and forcibly restrain him. 

Bast steps back and says, "These other ten are all conspirators that were directly responsible for the death of the Pharoah and his sons." She gestures to them, specifically Daguree, Gouraud, Chevruel, Moissan, Bellocq, Richet, Jacquard, Gay-Luccac, Merimee and Guizot."  Neferka says, "Testimony from these men is not necessary, the word of the Goddess Bast is fact." She turns to George and says, "Mr. Eastman, do you know what the motivation was for these men?" 

He states, "While we cannot be absolutely certain, we do have a some evidence of their motive. France has long been a country tolerant of arcane magic. Recently, public opinion has been moving more in line with the majority of European nations in banning arcane magic. The French wizards were fearful of losing not only their prestige, but legal status. In Egypt they saw not only a country where arcane magic was tolerated and legal, but was undergoing enough political instability that a coup could be staged. 

That is what their motivation was, to depose the royal family and establish a either a sympathetic ruler, or an imposter so that Egypt would continue to be a safe haven for arcane magic. They took advantage of the Royal family and army, General Orabi and the rebel forces and the British forces. They used the pretext of being a neutral party to manipulate all the sides, turning them further against each other and using the ensuing chaos to implement their plans. Which were present in redundancy to ensure their success. In addition, I believe that they were also intent upon plundering the country of wealth and ancient artifacts for personal gain." 

Neferka turns towards George's companions and asks "Do any of you have things that you would like to add regarding these ten conspirators?"   Ruby replied, "I believe George said it all Your Majesty. Though we are rather new to this whole plot, we have a lot of good people who were here helping in different ways to get what it was all about. I hope we have done well and been helpful."   Abby stood and offered, "Beyond the word of the Goddess, more is not necessary. However, I can give more details about the roles of Belloq, Merimee, and Bernhardt if you wish to hear it."  "Please do", Neferka states. 

Abby states, "Before the successful assault on the King, another assault was planned by subtler means. Myself and some compatriots had infiltrated a French camp. Prosper Merimee was in charge at that camp, and Miss Bernhardt is his apprentice. I was magically disguised as Miss Bernhardt and he happened to see me, he assumed his apprentice had arrived to protest the mission she was given.  We spoke at some length. Merimee spoke of two french wizards who had been caught attempting to infiltrate the Palace the year before, Pascal and Monteblanc, and were killed. They wanted Miss Bernhardt and Sardou to use mundane disguises to infiltrate the palace and bring with them an elixir created by Moissan. 

When discussing the mission, Merimee said they had been "asked to participate in mass murder." He spoke of the elimination of the King and his sons so the French wizards could rule through a puppet Queen.  Merimee expressed regret for the action, but was willing to go through with it. He expected his apprentice to object but also expected her to carry it out. In fact he begged her to do so and to convince Sardou as well.  I also learned from him that they had someone whispering in the ear of Abdullah, to get him to attack the Palace so they could use him as a scapegoat.  

He also encouraged his apprentice not to underestimate Meren, and described how the shepherds were not to be harmed and their best chance would be just outside Cairo.  Myself and my compatriots took action to interrupt this plan, which is where I had the distinct displeasure of meeting Rene Belloq."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 114,  "Divine Wrath" ,  September 12, 1882, 11:00 AM. *

Neferka says, "Well Miss Marsters, Mirimee was correct in one respect. It was wise to not underestimate the Druidess Meren." She turns towards Merimee and says, "Would you care to see what she and her companions brought me?" The gagged man is unable to reply, and she gestures towards Barrister Sefu.  He brings his Queen an item in his hands covered with a velvet cloth. As he hands it to her he removes the cloth, revealing the ornate gold box with intricate filigree designs and gems. The expressions on nearly all of the French within the room indicate shock at the Queen holding this item. 

Bast/Sabah turns towards Neferka and says, "It is safe for you to open, I have removed all of the magical traps and wards from the container." Neferka turns a latch and lifts the lid. From the box she removes an ornate wide gold necklace with gems encrusted and a large diamond mounted to an amulet in the center.  Neferka turns towards the group of seven French who had been declared innocent and asks "Mr. Duruy, is this not the very item that originally united your group? The artifact which grants all of you extended life?" 

He replies, "It appears to be. Each of us must wear the amulet for seven consecutive days during a year for the magic to continue."   This just got interesting" George mutters to Ruby. "I wonder how much they will beg or bargain for their lives, and their continued extension, if the Queen so permits it."   

Neferka asks, "And Mr. Duruy, if I were to have this artifact destroyed, would it then strip you and your companions of all benefits that you derived from it during these past centuries?"  He replies, "Queen Neferka, I implore you not to do such a thing. Destroying it would only result in it no longer being able to be used any anyone. There would be no effect on us, we would just continue to age normally from the point that we are at now. That is also what would occur if we no longer have access to the item, whether it exists or not."

Bast/Sabah steps forward and says, "My Pharoah, if removal of the magic that these individuals have received from this item is your wish, that is something within my power."   Neferka says, "It is my wish, however only for the ten conspirators of my father's death."   Duruy begins to object when Bast commands "Silence, or you shall share their fate."  She then raises her hands and the room darkens. The amulet held by the Queen begins to glow a ruby-red color. Ten separate tendrils of light shoot forth from the object and attach to the ten identified wizards. 

Over the next several minutes light surges through the tendrils from the men and back towards the object, the light being most faint in the youngest men and darkest in the oldest.   Rene Bellocq is the youngest of the group and one of the most recent member of the French wizards society, having only worn the amulet once, so there is no discernible effect. The alchemists Moissan and Richet are both chronologically in their early thirties, and the impact on them also appears negligible, although they both show some visible pain.

The impact on the other seven is far more intense, with them each aging decades before everyone's eyes in a process that has them all writhing in agony. The first to perish is the oldest, Joseph-Marie Jacquard, whose life had been extended well into his second century. His body ceases moving and then continues to decompose, although this effect is only visual as from the first hint of decaying flesh Bast makes a gesture that purifies the air in the room, with no further smells from his or any of the other soon-to-be corpses.

Dying shortly after Jacquard is the man Joseph-Louis Gay-Lussac, followed almost simultaneously by Gaspard Gouraud and Louis Daguerre.  Several minutes later Prosper Merimee dies and then Francois Guizot. The energy continues to flow from the remaining elderly wizard Michael Chevreul and then ceases, the tendrils all withdrawing from the six dead husks and four remaining live men. 

As the normal light returns to the room Bast turns towards Neferka and says, "It is done."  Gesturing to Chevreul the Goddess states "This old man now wears his full ninety-six years on this planet. If allowed to continue he will live until the age of one-hundred-and-three. Also know that, while the leader of the conspiracy was Daguerre, the chemist Chevreul was the architect of the overall plan." She then gestures towards Moissan and Richet stating "And his two apprentices were charged with delivering the poison meant to kill your family."

Neferka states, "Seven more years....." She turns to Barrister Sefu and says, "Please make arrangements for Mr. Chevruel and his two students to remain in our care for these next seven years. Each and every day I want you to ensure that they undergo experiences which are quite memorable and proportionate to the crimes that they have committed. However, be certain that none of these prove fatal, I would not want Mr. Chevruel to miss a single day of his remaining time with us. When he does finally leave our care see to it that his students experience the same fate at that time." Sefu says, "As you wish my Pharoah." He orders the three men removed. 

Ruby watched silently and stoically at the proceedings, as the men all deserved their gruesome fates. She really wished she had taken a drink from George as watching the sentencing made her throat dry. She wasn't about to say anything out of turn so she tried not to fidget while this was all going on.   Abby kept her expression neutral as the sentences were pronounced. The moral high ground did not feel at all comfortable when it resulted in years of torture for three fellow beings. Whatever they had done, the torture would not undo it. Yet it was Neferka's decision to make, and in cold logic it was not an unfair one. 

Neferka approaches the last conspirator, Rene Bellocq, and says, "One left, the linquist I believe." Barrister Sefu steps forward and says, "My Queen, this man along with the aforementioned Victor Sardou, were the ones who manipulated the rebel Abdullah to attack the Palace. We have not located this Sardou yet."  She turns towards Bast and asks, "Would you know where this Sardou is?" The deity stops and concentrates. She turns back and says, "Yes Pharaoh, he is among the eight-five rebels that your forces have captured and imprisoned in Cairo. He is disguised as an Egyptian rather than a European and speaks fluent Arabic." 

Neferka thanks Bast for the information and tells Sefu, "Identify and isolate the man. Hold the linguist near him. I will deal with both of them during the trials to be held for the rebels. I will hold those within the next week, once reunited with my husband, as he may know of extenuating circumstances by which some rebels may receive pardons.  Not these two French however, especially this man Bellocq."  Gesturing towards Berhardt Neferka asks Sefu "And her?" Sefu says, "She was in Heliopolis alongside Gay-Lussac, Moissan, Sardou, and Bellocq." Neferka says, "Then hold her for the trial with the rebels as well. Remove them now." Sefu has guards take Bellocq and Bernhardt from the room."  

Turning back to George and his party she says, "Is it done then? Those guilty of crimes against my precious Egypt?"    Ruby says, "Well, there was a merchant quite unwilling to part with some items for the cause," Ruby smiled at the new young ruler, "But in the end, he saw the error of his ways and helped so you should probably go easy on him. I did quite ruin his dress after all," she gestured to the scorched robes of Aphrodite. She hoped she had lightened the mood just a little. 

"Truthfully Your Majesty, we are all very tired and worn out and our brains a little foggy. I do believe you have apprehended all those we can currently recall. Luckily you have the guidance of one so wise," she nodded her head towards Sabah/Bast. "So yes, I do believe you are done. You should be reunited with your husband and also get some rest, I am certain you have a lot of work ahead of you." 

Bast/Sabah steps forward and says to Ruby, "The Greek Goddess is known to be a jealous one. She would not be pleased that her gown was damaged aiding a deity of another Pantheon. Allow me to rectify the situation." She touches the headdress atop her head, the symbol in the center specifically, and a golden light shines forth from the headdress to the scorched part of the dress. Ruby feels a slight sensation, not unlike an electrical jolt, but it is not painful, more like being tickled. When the light ceases the dress is fully restored to its former glory. 

Ruby laughed and shook her shoulders as she was tickled all over. It had been some time since she felt happy and light. Finally she composed herself.  "Thank you very much, Goddess, that is quite generous of you. I would not want to anger my own goddess! And actually, the gown belongs to our new Pharaoh so I am sure she will appreciate it returned in good working condition."  Neferka says, "Ruby, it is my gift to you. It is the very least I can do to reward you for all of your efforts on behalf of my Eygpt."  Turning back to Sabah/Bast "You have been more than helpful in aiding us all to protect Egypt. I know there isn't much we can do to thank you, but if there is I am sure you will let us know," Ruby smiled.   Bast says, "Aiding and protecting Egypt is my duty, and I thank you. Now one final task awaits me before I depart." 

She approaches Champollion and says, "Thief and defiler, have you anything to say?" He replies, "My intention was to safeguard the artifacts." She angrily replies, "That was the wrong response, as it is a lie. You wished to acquire them. A true protector would have left them where they were, and appointed guards. You could have done so for a fraction of what it cost to have them moved to France." 

She then raises her voice and states *"The correct response would have been to offer to immediately return all of the stolen property to Egypt". * Lowering her voice she concludes, " I am sending you to my home plane where you will await my arrival. You will come to regret your actions." Before he can protest she touches him and he vanishes.  

Bast/Sahah then approaches the remaining French and says, "You seven have been found innocent of this plot against Egypt. But your wizards group, which you have now become the leaders of, is hardly innocent in the plunder of Egypt's treasures. Nearly half of what Champollion stole is at your mansion. I will ask you what I asked him, do you have anything to say?" Without hesitation both Empress Eugenia de Guzman and Victor Duruy reply in unison "We will immediately return all of the stolen property to Egypt." 

Across the room, Manual Gonzales has made his way over to George and slips a rolled up piece of paper into his hands, whispering, "While the wizards are being generous, here's a little something I found in the same place as the box with the amulet. It is the deed to their mansion, which they stole from the family of Maurice Beaujoulais three decades ago."   George glances at the document briefly before tucking it inside his jacket. "He will be quite happy to have it back, not to mention anything the wizards 'forget' can be recovered" he whispers back.

George steps forward and waits to be recognized by Bast/Sabah. When she inclines her head towards him he states "Goddess, last we knew, the French ship anchored in the Mediterranean contained the dowry from the wedding. Captain Nemo may have sunk the ship to keep the French from absconding with it, he would have sunk that ship on my orders. This was the ship we found the Generals and the Queen prisoners on. I do not know if it is in your power to retrieve that wealth for Egypt now. If not we will need to organize a recovery effort before we leave." 

She says, "I am afraid Mister Eastman that cats are not fond of water, so it is out of my element. However your concern that the ship rests of the floor of the sea is premature, your associates were able to prevent it from totally submerging and while the vessel is no longer seaworthy, your friend Captain Nemo has managed to tow it to shore, where it now lies on the beach. The American warships that you dispatched to that location are now guarding it, the submersible having departed just as before those ships arrived." 

"Excellent. I am glad that the situation is not as dire as I had thought. I wanted it brought up before you left us yet. The new Queen will certainly need the funds to rebuild the palace. Of course, restitution and reparations for the rebuilding should probably be arranged now. I am quite sure that the remaining French wizards would be more than glad to provide financial remuneration from their vast resources to compensate the Egyptian state for the damage that was caused by their leadership " replies George 

Queen Neferka says, "As it was their airship that fired on the palace I would certainly hope so. At a  minimum I will be keeping their remaining airship as partial compensation. However, I will permit it to be used to transport these seven individuals out of my country and back to France. They will be leaving within the hour, once their possessions that they had left in Cairo arrive here." 

Queen Neferka moves closer to Duruy and the Empress and says, "And I expect the two of you to communicate to the Druidess that rules the French Council that I expect the return of ALL Egyptian artifacts within that nation."  The Empress says, "I have no influence over them, Mr. Duruy and I are no longer members of that Council." Neferka says, "I think they will listen. First, I plan to send the Druidess Meren to France as my new Ambassador. A druidess is inclined to listen to another druidess. And Meren is hardly without power, having managed to defeat the guards and defenses that were at your mansion in France, that alone should impress your leaders. 

Secondly, your home country also wishes for my kingdom to repay the loans that my father incurred to build the canal, our default would cause a financial collapse of the French banks. They will also wish to continue to use the canal. Until EVERY EGYPTIAN ARTICLE is returned, no funding will flow from here, nor will any French ships be allowed in the canal."  Neferka then turns to Bast and asks "Will you be able to let your Priestesses know if any items remain in that country?" Bast says, "Yes, I will communicate to them the location of plundered Egyptian items in EVERY country on the planet." 

Neferka says, "Good, then I will hold all nations accountable, no country will be permitted to use the canal until our property within that country is returned. Although I will be reasonable, while all religious items must go back to the temples of their deities, I may allow non-religious items to remain abroad on public display in foreign museums, provided that the institutions acknowledge in writing that the items are ours and not theirs, subject to recall at any notice." 

She turns back to the Empress and says, "My parents were very impressed with you, I think that the French Council would benefit from your reinstatement. I will strongly recommend it through my Ambassador."  The Empress gestures to the man at her side and asks, "And Mr. Duruy?" Neferka says, "I should not press my luck, and besides, you know as well as I do that the majority of the Council's decisions take place at social functions rather than formal meetings. Bring him with you as your husband."

The Empress looks shocked. Bast interjects, "Miss. de Guzman, I did not have to probe your thoughts for me to hear your feelings towards him, it is obvious that you love the man." Eugenia turns toward Victor Duruy and asks, "And your feelings towards me?" "I have loved you in secret for decades," he replies. 
He goes down to one knee and takes her hand, saying "I would be honored to have you as my bride." She pulls him up and gives him an enthusiastic kiss as a response. Bast says, "It is settled then. My Priestess will perform a marriage ceremony here in this temple prior to your departure." Neferka's mother comes across the room towards her long-time friend and gives the Empress a hug. 

Ruby gave a little bounce and clap. "Oohhh, weddings, I love weddings! Think we'll be invited? Course, her friend did try to have Nana and I imprisoned for life, so we probably shouldn't give too nice a gift." Mina gave her granddaughter a raised eyebrow and a shake of the head, but she was chuckling. Ruby laughed in return and shrugged. "What?"

Queen Neferka turns towards Callum Stuart (who she knows is an ally of George's group).  He is still attired in a French Foreign Legion uniform and she says "You are the airship pilot are you not?" He wisely replies (for the benefit of the French) "Oui" in a French accent. She says, "Following the wedding ceremony I want you to transport these seven individuals directly to Paris, and then return the airship here. Will you do so?" He replies "Oui, I will do as you request.  I would not dare do anything otherwise, lest I anger the Cat Goddess."   

She then turns towards George and his companions and says, "Will one of you accompany them, as further insurance that the flying craft is returned to me?" Callum stares directly towards Abigail.  Abby says, "I will do so. I speak excellent French and have some skill with magic. And I'm sure Miss West and Mr. Eastman will wish to remain here to offer whatever assistance to you that they can before our final departure, Your Majesty."  Ruby says, "We absolutely will Your Majesty, anything you need. Besides, I am sure Abby will want to see the City of Love!" Neferka replies, "Very good." 

Turning towards the Druidess Meren Neferka says, "And will you make the trip as well, starting your new duties as my Ambassador to France?" Meren says, "I would be honored to do so. I will communicate your wishes, but I will need credentials."   Barrister Sefu says, "They will be drafted and signed by the Queen prior to your departure. I will also draft the recall notice to our present Ambassador to France. We will request that he remain in Paris until the month's end to assist with the transition and help make introductions for you. Assure him that he will have considerable choice in selecting his next assignment, probably a location with warmer climate, as his wife has found European winters to be far too cold."  Ruby interjects, "Who is the present Ambassador, if I may ask?"   Neferka says, "His name is Ahmed Ali Kamel. He has served in France for close to a decade, through multiple changes in French administration."  Ruby adds, "Well, I am sure he is ready for a change." 

Bast announces, "My work here is finished." She turns towards the French who will soon be departing and says, "Although let it be known that I will return if I am needed to protect Egypt again.....and next time I may not be as generous and forgiving. Also know that part of me will always remain within the High Priestess Sabah, she is not one that you will ever wish to cross."  Ruby comments, "Priestess Bast, you have given much to help Egypt. I am sure your name will be honored for long to come." 

Bast lifts her hands above her head and starts chanting in the ancient Egyptian language. A bright light radiates over her and then floats across the room and into the large statue of Bast in the room, fading into the black onyx. The Priestess Sabah stands in the room, still wearing the robe and jewelry that Bast has worn. While she had previously been a young lady in her mid-twenties, the woman now before them appears to be approximately two decades older.   

Abby rushes over to the priestess. "Sabah. Do you need anything? I'm so glad to see you."   Sabah replies, "I am fine Abigail. Actually better than fine, I remember everything that Bast said and did while she resided in my body, and I can still feel her power and thoughts surging through me. To be bonded to your deity in such a way is all that a Priestess could ever hope for."   Abby nodded and smiled gently. "To feel so intensely connected to your goddess must be... absolutely joyous. How fitting that your first act now will be to perform a marriage." 

Sabah replies softly so that only Abby can hear, "Indeed. Bast is very wise. She realized that after just watching the brutal deaths of their long-time allies, the French would be less inclined to do what Queen Neferka wished. By forcing this union between the two French leaders this will have them return to Paris on a far more positive note."  She then tells Abby, "Excuse me a minute." Sabah then announces to the room " I think the smaller chapel will make for a far better setting for this ceremony than this larger room."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 115,  "There's Going to be a Wedding" ,  September 12, 1882, 11:30 AM.* 

Sabah garners everyone's attention and directs them toward the chapel at the end of the hallway for the wedding to take place.  Across the room the French Empress approaches Manual Gonzales and asks, "Will you give me away?" He replies "I would be honored to, my beccroise bifascie" (a French bird, also known as the two-barred crossbill).   Abby raised her eyebrow at the odd way of addressing an Empress. Not only as a bird, but one rarely seen in France. 

But even more interesting was that this mentor of Miss West's seemed to have connections far beyond what she would have expected. But considering the group of people she had fallen in with, the elder elf shouldn't have come as a surprise.  The light at the end of her days without sleep tunnel was finally visible. Abby stood up straight and followed Sabah, striking and graceful as any Empress or Priestess, and determined to make it through this ceremony and get on the airship before she collapsed into sleep. 

The wedding gathering is small, with only around three dozen including the servants and guards. The High Priestess Sabah had changed her attire to a simpler Egyptian Robe, although she still wears the magical artifacts that were used to summon Bast to this world.   Victor Duray stands before the Alter of Bast, with his friend Hippolyte Taine standing beside him as his best man. The bride is escorted down the aisle by her matron of honor, the Egyptian Queen mother. , and by Manuel Gonzales who is giving the bride away.  The ceremony begins with some traditional Egyptian music. Sabah announces that the ceremony will be a combination of the traditional Egyptian service given the setting and also of a western-style ceremony in keeping with the couple's background. 

Ruby snuggled in next to George to watch the wedding. Even though she barely knew these people, it was a beautiful thing to watch and warmness spread over her. For a moment she wondered if this was Aphrodite's doing, her valuing something like love. It wasn't so long ago she didn't care about anyone or anything. Now, life was so different.   And this especially was crazy, going from a war to a wedding in the matter of minutes. And of such important people in the world to boot. At any rate, it was nice to not be in peril. She shrugged to herself and nestled into George closer. Whatever is was, she didn't care. She was happy.  She gave a huge smile and a little wave to her teacher as he walked by. She would ask him about his reference to the Empress later, in private. Ruby was starting to suspect he was much, much more than he would admit to.  

A quintet of musicians enter the room. They begin playing their trumpets, flutes, drums and an odd-square-shaped stringed instrument, playing the Egyptian version of a bridal march. The tempo of the music increases. The musicians then change to soft background music as Sabah begins the ceremony. Ruby finds the music and initial part of the ceremony to be very similar to Neferka's wedding. It was hard to believe that was only four days earlier, in many ways it seemed like it had been years. 

She speaks of the beliefs of the couple in magic, citing the western deity of mages Math, and also the Egyptian deity of Magic, Isis. She wishes the couple long life and wisdom, stating that the companionship that most couples seek is already embodied by this couple who have been close friends for many decades. The two then exchange vows, repeating words stated by Sabah, as there clearly has not been time for them to prepare some themselves. "I Jean Victor take thee Eugenie Maria" and she repeats "And I Eugenie Maria take thee Jean Victor as my husband". The two kiss and Sabah declares them married. 

"Isn't it so romantic?" She squeezed George's hand. "I guess no big party since this was so last minute." She glanced to Abby sitting next to her, looking beautiful in her change of clothes but Ruby could see the weariness in her eyes. "I don't think any of us would stay awake very long, even at the fanciest party on the planet. "

The ceremony draws to a close. Queen Neferka indicates that the possessions which the French diplomats had left at the palace in Cairo have arrived and have been loaded onto the airship. The seven French are asked to proceed outside to it. They are accompanied by Callum and Abigail, who will be flying them to Paris. Also with them is the druidess Meren, assuming her new post as Ambassador to France. 

As this was one of the smaller airships the gondola compartment is a little cramped with all ten people plus the luggage, with the trunks doing double-duty as chairs since all of the airship's chairs except for the pilot's have been removed to make space.   Before Abby left Ruby pulled her aside to say goodbye. "I hope you enjoy Paris, you've really earned a vacation after this crazy trip. I hope you'll be returning to us, eventually." Ruby gave her friend a big hug and kiss on the cheek. "Take care of yourself and get some rest!" She winked at Abby before returning inside to the Queen.   The airship soon takes to the sky and proceeds northward.   

The others head back inside the Temple of Bast.   Ruby approached Neferka and gave her a long, tight hug. "You did good Your Majesty. I can't imagine what you are feeling right now but I am certain your father and brothers would be very proud of you."   She says, "It has been a long week. I never imagined that I would be in this role, my brothers were the line of succession. The most I could have hoped for was to be married off to somebody of importance.   We will hold the formal funeral services for my father and brothers in a few days.   I would do it sooner except I think making peace with the rebels and getting the British soldiers off of Egyptian soil is the most immediate priority. Well, second priority, right now I believe that all of us could use sleep. Let me talk to Sabah about that, I think that she knows a spell that could shorten the time." 

Once inside Neferka breathes a sigh of relief saying aloud, "I am glad that they are gone." She turns towards Barrister Sefu and says, "Please locate the other French wizards within the country and see that they receive a military escort to the border and transportation away from Egypt." Sabah adds, "The other Frenchmen can be found in Zakazik, Tanis, Port Said and the Nubian Capital." 

The High Priestess Sabah is able to cast a spell on Neferka and the others the will enable them to experience twice the sleep as the time taken. Each is given lodgings in the temple and sleep until mid-afternoon, at which time they feel that they have been asleep nine-to-ten hours.  The group each bathe and dress. 

They reassemble in the main room of the Temple at 4:00PM. Barrister Sefu tells Queen Neferka that it will require at least a week's construction before the palace in Cairo would be safe and secure for her. She says, "That is fine, the British army and my husband's army are both now near Zakazik. I used the Zakazik Grand Hotel as my base of operation for most of the past week, it will continue to serve that purpose until the residence in Cairo meets your satisfaction."  

Neferka calls for the "Chariot of the Winds" to be brought. Turning to the party, she says, "Which of you would like to join me for the trip to Zakazik?"  Ruby looked to George and he smiled and nodded. "Go ahead my love, keep the Queen safe."  Ruby gave him a kiss and bounded over to Nerferka. "I will go with you Your Highness."  Neferka says, "The chariot will hold up to eight, your intended could join us if he wishes, as could your grandmother."

Mina says, "I will pass. My husband will be arriving in Alexandria shortly. I will return from here to Cairo and have the ship USS Franklin Pierce bring me there to meet him."  Ruby says, "Oh, thank you Neferka! George will certainly enjoy it. Nana, will you meet us at the hotel with James?"   Mina says, "Yes, eventually, probably sometime tomorrow. I want time to bring him up to speed on all that has transpired, preferably out of earshot of any French, British or Egyptian that might be present. Plus we could also use some time to...well...get reacquainted."

Ruby chuckled, "I know what you mean, we've been quite busy, haven't we? Not exactly the vacation I was looking forward to. It will be nice to have some quiet, alone time."  Ruby stood up tall and stretched. "Well, let's get this show on the road!" She kissed her grandmother on the cheek. "Take your time getting reacquainted and be safe! We'll be at the hotel waiting." She waited for George to be ready then hopped on the chariot. "We are ready when you are!" 

Lt. Col Hassan is once again requested to accompany Neferka and pledges to her personal safety. Sabah too says that she will accompany her to Zakazik. Barrister Sefu says that he has much to organize in Cairo, but expects to be able to join the Queen in two days time.  The magical carpet is quickly retrieved and set up on the rooftop balcony of the temple. Neferka, Sabah, Hassan, Ruby, George and Lawrence step onto the carpet. 

One of Neferka's younger sisters decides to join them as well. The Chariot soon departs. Ruby had riden on it before, and George had been told what to expect, but Lawrence is in awe of the fantastic speed at which the carpet travels over the sands. They very quickly put the distant pyramids and Nile river behind them, making their way steadily towards the Zakazik region. 

"So, now that you're Queen I suppose you have a lot more responsibilities," Ruby said to Nerferka. "After getting some well earned rest, have you thought of your next moves? Meeting up with your husband being one of your priorities I am sure."   Neferka replies, "Actually, getting the British Army out of Egypt is my top priority now. My father invited them, I can un-invite them."   Ruby says, "Of course, you are in charge now. I assume they will leave peacefully but I guess you never know. Is there anything George or I can help you with?" 

She says, "Well, the British Empire has a history of going into places and deciding to stay. But they do need me to repay Egypt's loans to their banks and also want use of the canal, so I have considerable power for the negotiations. On the other hand, being married now to the leader of the army they just fought won't make these talks any easier. Any assistance that you can George can provide will be appreciated."   Ruby says, "Of course. I don't know much about that stuff but George is a man of considerable talents. You know we are your friends and will help you in any way we can." (And thus, Ruby now volunteers her fiance to Neferka for a major job that he never requested). 

Neferka makes a slight detour away from the direction of Zakazik and flies high overhead above Tel el-Kabir, the site of the morning's battle. She sees that both the British and Egyptian rebels are fully encamped behind their battle lines but that the truce is being upheld. She then turns the carpet northwards towards the city.  Ruby comments "That's good, things seem to be stable. Hopefully it stays that way. When will you get to meet up with your hubby?" 

Neferka replies, "Tomorrow I think, it is best that I let Ahmed play out his role as the leader of the Rebel Army before he assumes the duties of my consort. I will send messengers to both camps this evening to arrange it."  Ruby says, "I understand. I know you have a lot of responsibilities but you also need to rest. I know we have gotten sleep but... Sometimes you need to rest your mind, from all the thinking. You know?" Ruby placed her hand on her friend's arm. "I just want to make sure you're okay."  

Neferka says, "I will be. We have several serious days ahead of us, but after they are over I hope that you'll stay around so that we can have some fun together."  " Oh! I would very much enjoy that. I..." Ruby's words trailed off and she sighed deeply. "I want to say I am very sorry for what happened. We really did try to stop anything bad from happening and obviously we failed. And in such a terrible way." Ruby's head hung low. "We will stay around and help you with whatever you need. If part of that is having fun then that is what we will do. I think we could all use some fun."

Neferka says, "Ruby, there were failures all around. If anything, I blame myself. When I realized that the man the French were sending me with to Gizah wasn't Ahmed I should have just kept that information to myself and waited to alert Barrister Sefu upon our arrival. Instead, I made a scene, was replaced, and lost my father as a result. We were all victims of a well orchestrated and very evil plan, and they might have won without your help." 

Ruby took another deep breath then a small smile came to her lips. "I suppose you're right. None of us, including you, are to blame. We've already figured that part out and you've dealt with it rather well. You will be an amazing Queen, Nerfeka." Neferka smiles and says softly so that only Ruby can hear, "I know that I will, and not just because Bast showed us that vision from three-dozen years into my future. All my life I have examined all of my father's choices and quietly kept to myself how I could have done better with this or that.   

I am far from perfect, but my shortcomings are well counter-balanced by the strengths of these three men who you have met, Ahmed, Barrister Sefu and Lieutenant Colonel Hassan. In terms of a game I am always focused on a positive offense. Ahmed will be able to advise me of modifications to an offensive strategy, while Sefu and Hassan will focus on the defense, and protect me where I leave myself exposed. And then there is also the High Priestess Sabah, whose advice will be immeasurable. Collectively, we will make Egypt one of the greatest nations on earth." 

Ruby says, "So let us do what we must to move forward. I suppose we were just in the right place at the right time."   Neferka says, "The goddesses surely had a hand in this. Between Bast and Aphrodite, we have been well watched over. And your George is now linked to both of them."   Ruby answers, "Huh, I hadn't thought of that, you're right. A couple years ago I would have never guessed I would have anything to do with any gods, let alone be helping more than one of them. Funny how life is like that." 

Neferka says, "Ruby, while the majority of the people on this world believe in their own personal deities, and those of the clergy dedicate their lives to them, very few of us are blessed enough to actually encounter them. We are fulfilling a special destiny, which I believe is a mixture of divine providence and individual self-determination. What about you? I would guess that you strongly believe in Aphrodite, but even she won't be telling Ruby West what to do." 

Ruby thought hard on that for a moment before bursting into laughter. "Yes I suppose that is true. She can 'strongly suggest' something but I make my own decisions. Still, it is nice to be able to help out someone so important. Not so long ago I didn't believe in anything. But things have changed, obviously."  Ruby turned her face into the oncoming cool desert air, letting it blow her hair around her face in cool waves. "And I had really thought we were only coming here on a nice vacation. And while things have been crazy, at least I have made a new friend." She smiled at the Queen.   Neferka says, "And I feel the same."

The Chariot of the Winds arrives at the roof of the Zakazik Grand Hotel. It is obvious that Barrister Sefu has notified them, as a full honor guard is assembled on the roof and musicians begin to play as the carpet touches down.  Sultan Ali Ranual, the nephew of the hotel owner that had initially greeted Ruby and Mina when they first arrived, moves forward and makes a long speech about how honored they are that the Queen has chosen their establishment as the Royal Palace for the initial week of her reign. He says that the Royal suite has been prepared and that the overwhelming majority of the hotel's servants have been made available to cater to her every need.

Neferka says, "Very well. My sister will stay with me. See to it that suitable quarters are also prepared for the High Priestess Sabah, the head of my personal guard Colonel Hassan, Mr. George Eastman, Miss Constance Grace West and Mr. Lawrence Cantrell. My Chief of Staff, Barrister Sefu, should be arriving by Friday. Until that time Mr. Eastman will serve as my Interm Chief of Staff. See to it that all logistical arrangements are made through him, or through his fiance Miss West if he is unavailable." Ruby squeezed George's hand. "That is quite the honor!"  

She approached the Queen. " I forgot to ask, what will become of Freya? She was quite helpful through everything."  Neferka replies, "Barrister Sefu has requested her assistance for the next few days. She is acting as an observer for the departure of the remaining French wizards from my land. After that is concluded she has been asked to join us here."   Ruby answers, "Very good! I was hoping she hadn't left yet, I do want to be able to say goodbye. We went through a lot together." 

Neferka says, "We should all visit our quarters. I will plan to see you and Mr. Eastman for dinner in the main dining room in approximately two hours."   "Excellent. Let us know if you need anything." She approached a waiting staff member to be shown to their room.   Ruby and George are brought to a pair of adjacent rooms, each larger than the ones that they stayed in before at this hotel.   "Wwhheeeeaaa" Ruby ran through the enormous rooms like a kid in a candy shop, pointing out all the wonderful upgrades over their last room. Finally she collapsed on a bed with her arms wide open. "Now THIS I can live with. Isn't it wonderful George?

George dozed on and off on the carpet ride. Catching snippets of the conversation between Ruby and the Queen. He stood attentively as speeches were made and raised an eyebrow as he was named interim Chief until Sefu arrived. Still he was tired. It had been a very long trip, and he was bone tired. Still he had to smile at Ruby's enthusiasm at the room. "Yes my dear, I think we will see a much better level of service and amenities now that we are a part of the royal entourage, rather than some ragtag group. 

Still something the Queen said bothers me. It was about your, well our associations with.... you know what, it will wait. It isn't important right now. We have a dinner date in two hours and I know my Miss Ruby will want that entire time to bathe and put on her prettiest dress and do her hair and make up like she hasn't been able to do in weeks." says George as he kisses Ruby. "So go and get ready my dear, we can't keep the Queen waiting."   Ruby says, "No darling, tell me now. What is your concern? Our association with who?" 

"With Bast and Aphrodite. History shows that mortals do not fare well when the gods become involved. But, I am tired and I am sure I am over thinking things and am over worried from the constant suspicions I have had over the past few weeks. I am sure it is nothing. Come let us get ready." replies George.   Ruby says, "Hmmmm, perhaps we should talk about it at some point. I mean, I have only ever considered good things coming from Aphrodite. But yes, let's get ready for dinner. We need to have some fun after everything that's happened."

Ruby spends the next two hours enjoying a nice, hot bubble bath then getting ready for dinner. She wears her nicest plum color dress and spends significant time wrestling her curls into submission.  George smiles as Ruby approaches. "See, this is what I was saying. Aphrodite doesn't like mortals to show her up, and you my dear come closest of any mortal." says George kissing Ruby. "It will be nice to actually enjoy a meal for a change instead of wolfing it down while looking over your shoulder." 


_[DM's Note:  At this point the party split up, with Orchid Blossom (Abigail's player) finding more free time to post, so the next five chapters will follow her and Callum in France.   This also gave me an opportunity to greatly expand upon Callum Stuart's backstory, as he will be my own Playing Character in the next chapter of the AGELESS campaign, where Fenris (George Eastmasn's player) will be the Dungeon Master.   Starting with Chapter 120, as we move to the next character day for both locations, we will then alternate the settings with odd-number chapters taking place in Zakazik and the even-numbered chapters taking place in France.]_


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 116,  "On to France" ,  September 12, 1882, 12:30 PM. *

Inside the airship, Abby said to Meren, "I'm not sure if I should congratulate you or say I'm sorry. Paris is a beautiful city, but still a city. I hope you'll be comfortable there. I have no doubt you're pleased to serve the Pharaoh."   Meren replies, "Last week I watched the King's sheep for a living. Today I am the Queen's chief representative to a major foreign power. How could I not be pleased? And yes, Paris may be a city, but I am certain that I will be able to find forests and gardens within a day's journey for times when I need to become reacquainted with nature." 

"If you're pleased, then I'm pleased," Abby said and smiled. "The French countryside will hold all sorts of new discoveries for you.  If you'll excuse me, I want to find out how long the trip is likely to take."  She approached Cal at the pilot's station of the zeppelin. "Any idea how long this trip will be? I'd like to know how long I'll be able to pass out for."   He says, "Go and sleep, we won't be reaching Paris until well after nightfall, and there won't be very much to look at along this trip except for the sea."

"Thank you. I don't even know how long it's been. I think two whole days? I'm sure you'll wake me if you need anything."  Abby walked toward the back of the small chamber, spread out a cloak on the floor and improved a pillow from the hood, and was asleep in moments. 

Meren wakes Abby, saying "We are descending on the City of Light. It is now 9:00PM."  Abby sat up and rubbed her eyes, blinking a few times. "Thank you, Meren. It must have been a quiet trip, or I was just that tired. I can't even remember dreaming." The Druidess offered her a hand to help her rise, and Abby took it. "I must be a mess, but I feel so much better." She pulled a tie from her pocket and pulled her hair back simply, then moved to look out the window. 

Paris, the City of Lights, is indeed 500 feet below them. Abby had been here before, but never from this elevation above. The main boulevards are well lit, as are thousands of buildings below. They are low enough to see hundreds of horse-drawn carriages moving along the main roadways and thousands of pedestrians out and about the town. She sees that Callum is descending in the direction of the seine River, and more specifically, towards the Louvre Museum and Palace.   She stood for a few moments silently admiring the view, then walked over to Cal. "It's gorgeous down there. What's your plan after we land? And are we landing near the Louvre?" 

Lowering his voice Callum replies, "Yes. While the others were sleeping Meren advised me to not bring them back to their mansion. Apparently she and her crew left it quite a mess and she was unsure of their reaction to what they would find. So I needed to think of another place to drop them off.   During the reign of Napoleon III over 12,000 pieces of artwork were acquired and given to the Louvre. Those acquisitions were primarily made through the work of his wife Maria Eugenia and his advisor Victor Duruy, so this is a place where those two will be welcomed. And the timing is perfect, the museum is just now closing to the public for the day but the administrators will still be present." 

Abby says, "It sounds like a sound plan to me, although I might have liked to see just how Meren's group left their mansion.  You're going to need some sleep before we go back to Egypt. Any ideas on how to manage that? It's not as if a dirigible randomly parked outside a Paris hotel would go unnoticed."   He says, "I actually know a place around twenty miles east of here where it would be safe. We'll let these French see us sail off to the south and I'll then detour to that location. I have one of Dr. Jeckyl's elixirs that will require me to only sleep for an hour or so for a full-night's rest. I can do that during our ride back into the city." 

Abby says, "I could have used that potion over the last couple days. I can't say I regret getting to actually sleep for hours, though. And since I have no idea how to fly this thing, I'm glad you have it."    He says, "It is not on my person, it is at our destination east of Paris, so I would not have had it to provide to you. As for flying this, I will teach you on our way back to Egypt."

Abby says, "Miss West will be disappointed when we get back so quickly. I don't think she heard anything but Go To Paris."  Still keeping his voice down to not be overheard by the other passengers he says, "I never said we will get back quickly. I do not believe that Queen Neferka needed the airship back immediately, just that she wanted it back. I can telegraph her when we're back in the city to let her know of our delay. And as for Miss West, I will be showing and telling you of some things that are for your eyes only, not hers."

Abby answers, "Well, well. I'm not sure if that's a promise or a threat. I suspect a bit of both. I'll look forward to it anyway," she answered, just as quietly. "I should go spend a few moments with my spell book. There's no reason to think we're in any danger at this point, but it doesn't hurt to make sure I'm prepared."   He says, "Good idea. We will be secured on the ground in around fifteen minutes. It might not be a bad idea for you to remind our guests that you are also a wizard. Just don't let them see any spells inside your book, we're best to have them guessing that you may be more powerful than you are." "I'll take a little extra time about it. It is quite rude to peek in another's spellbook, but I'll get my back to the wall anyway." 

Abby moved back over to where she had slept and sat down leaning against the wall. Although her power wasn't great, it was still comforting to add her few spells back to her bag of tricks after being without them. Abby stays in concentration as the dirigible descends and the passengers then disembark. Meren accompanies the seven French to the museum entrance and they are soon admitted inside.  Callum wastes no time in quickly ascending and putting the city of Paris behind then as they make their way southward at the airship's maximum speed. 

Once the city lights are receded into the distance he makes a sharp left turn and they proceed in a northeasterly direction.  She took what felt like her first, real, free, deep breath in days. No foreign dignitaries, no strangers, no associates who she now trusted but still didn't know.  "I think I've forgotten what it felt like to be relaxed," she said lightly.   He smiles and says, "And you can stay relaxed. We'll soon be safe. Another ten minutes and we will be at "Terre de la Reine Marie", the English translation being "Land of Queen Mary". How much do you know of the time that my ancestor Mary Stuart, also known as Mary Queen of Scots?  She lived here in France and served briefly as her Queen." 

Abby says, "Very little. Only that she married the Dauphin, but he died only about six months later and she returned to Scotland."  Callum replies,  "Actually, their marriage was a little bit longer than that, and she served seventeen months as the Queen of France after her husband became King Francis II. During her French reign Elizabeth became the Queen of England, although many felt that Mary's claim was stronger.   That was when much of the very the worst fighting over Clerical Magic and Wizard Magic took place. From the time of Mary's engagement to the French prince at age five she lived here in France and embraced Wizard magics whereas Elizabeth was a staunch supporter of Clerical Magics. Mary's interest in wizardry was no small thing, she was very well versed in it, which is what led to her eventual execution for treason. 

While Mary served as the French Queen she conducted extensive research on magic. Paris is one of the two-dozen-or-so places on the globe where the strongest ley-lines for Wizard Magic and Earth Magic intersect, providing the greatest base of operation. But Mary discovered something even more interesting in a location twenty miles east of the city, along the Wizard Magic ley-line. It is a spot where Earth Magics came up from the earth's core, essentially a magical well, and at that exact spot the intensity of the overlap of magical energies dwarf that of Paris.

So she used her influence as Queen to purchase the 4,800 acres of land surrounding the well. It was mostly farmlands so nobody was particularly concerned. It has remained in the hands of the Stuart family since that time. Mary's son King James IV of Scotland, who became King James I of England, brought peace by embracing Clerical magic and had little interest in the French property, nor did most of the descendants. I, however, have a strong interest in it and am the current landholder here." 

Abby says, "So no one knows about this well? How could it be that well-kept a secret?"  He replies, "We have kept it secret. Nobody has ventured onto the land since Mary purchased it other than tenant farmers and others of our employ. The main thing that keeps it secret is Paris itself, as that is where the lines intersect, so nobody thinks to look along just a single line."

Abby asks, "How did the land fall to you, instead of your father? And where did your interest in this land come from?"  He replies, "You misunderstand. I do not own the land, I hold it for the Stuart Family.  Landholder is the family title for the senior Stuart in residence who manages the property.  While King Frances allowed his wife Mary to take ownership he had great concerns about any future pro-clerical magic Scotsmen or Englishman having a foothold so close to Paris. So the deed has many provisions, the main ones being that until Scotland, or England while it rules Scotland, freely embrace and support wizard magics the land cannot be sold or any soldiers quartered on it. Otherwise King James would have done so.

I became the Landholder after my aunt Baronese, my father's sister, passed the job onto me. Two of the three managers that were under her employ still run things in my absence. Until now my British spy associates used one of the mock-farmhouses as their French base, but now that my cover has been blown I will be discharged from the clandestine services and they have to find somewhere else."

Abby asks, "And are you sorry? To be discharged from the service, I mean."   He smiles and says, "Yes and no. The work was fun and interesting, but did not really fit my personality. I am not worried about my employment prospects. As you know, I have had excellent training in the field of archaeology. I am also now acquainted with the ruler of Egypt, who will have need of archaeologists, and all of the ones who visited there in the past century also stole from her land so I doubt she will allow any of them back."

They are now flying over primarily farmlands and he lowers the elevation of the dirigible to a mere 100 feet above the ground. Callum removes a metal object from his inside coat pocket. It is around an inch thick, three inches tall and ten inches wide. The front side has colored gems attached while the back has a quartet of buttons. He punches in a sequence of buttons and them places the object on the front window of the dirigible, casting a minor spell that glues the object in place. A series of colored lights then radiate from the object, some longer and some shorter. Turning to Abby he says, "We are approaching the Stuart lands. I'm just letting them know that it is me here, otherwise we risk them shooting the dirigible out of the sky."   "Oh sure, tell me I'm safe then tell me I could be shot out of the sky," she laughed.

In a more serious voice she asks, "Is there anything I should know about how I need to behave here?"  He says, "Not really, my managers have already heard about you. Just be yourself, and if anybody questions an American being here in a pro-magic place just tell them you're from New Orleans."  Abby chuckled. "Yes, New Orleans is barely part of America".

Around two miles ahead is a small two-story rectangular stone castle. From there a colored light signal comprised of a short blue light followed by a pair of long green lights blinks out. Callum says, "Good, they received my message." He pushes a new sequence of buttons and a different light signal blinks out. He tells Abby "I'm letting them know where I plan to land and for them to send the carriage. We'll go from there back into Paris."   Abby says. "As for your managers, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with my sudden fame."    He replies, "Nothing sudden, I've been talking about you for years."

She says, "Since I'm only lightly acquainted with Paris, I'll just have to trust you to take me somewhere nice."   He says, "That should not be a problem."   They head a little more northward, away from the castle and towards a farm around a half-mile north of it. As he starts to land near a large barn several people come out of an adjacent farmhouse and gather near the barn. He lands, saying, "I had better exit first."  Callum steps out and begins barking orders in French, instructing them on how to start deflating the balloon compartments. He tells them to only release enough air so that it would be able to fit inside the barn. He then orders another man to get everything currently inside the central barn either pulled out or moved to the sides. 

Cal left the dirigible and began giving out orders, and Abby was suddenly nervous. In the last few days she'd been angry at this man, thrilled to see him again, terrified for his life, and uncertain what his sudden reappearance in her life meant, or how she felt about it. But at this moment, she knew only one thing. She wanted these people to like her.  Lacking a mirror or anything else to fix herself up with, Abby pulled the tie out of her hair and cast a quick Prestidigitation to arrange it, then made sure her dress was sitting correctly and unwrinkled, and waited for Cal to invite her to debark. 

Cal calls her outside. He says, "One of the more powerful wizards will cast a temporary reduction spell to move it through the barn door, it will then expand to fill the interior. We are rather isolated out here but it still would have been visible for miles on the outside if left fully inflated, and I do not want to have to release any more air than necessary in the event that we need to re-inflate it quickly again."  All of the people he ordered about are busy working and he does not introduce her to anyone. he says, "Come with me inside the farmhouse, I need to retrieve that elixer I spoke." 

They enter the building, and the rooms appear exactly as one would expect a farmhouse to look. An older man with a white beard and mustache, wearing denim overalls over a plaid cotton shirt approaches. Callum says, "Charles, please see to it that Meagan is summoned to help move the balloon into the barn." The man replies is a thin Scottish accent with a hint of French "Is it ours to keep?" Cal says, "No, it belongs to the Queen of Egypt, but it would be helpful to have it fully examined while we temporarily have it so that it can be duplicated." The man Charles shows some apprehension regarding Abigail and Cal says, "This is Abigail Marsters, I have no secrets from her. Abigail, my cousin, Charles Beauclerk VI" " 

The name clicked in Abby's mind. This man was likely a descendant of the Dukes of St. Albans, if he wasn't the current Duke himself. Instead of a friendly American handshake, Abby executed a neat curtsey, accompanied by a playful smile. "It is my pleasure," she said.  Callum gives a smile which shows that he noticed the glimmer of recognition in the name, so decides to confirm her thoughts saying, "And by all rights Charles should be Landholder. He is just as much a direct descendant of Mary Stuart as I am, even more so as he is a generation closer to her." 

Charles says, "Yes, but through Charles II's illegitimate son. You bear the Stuart name, as does your Aunt who preceded you here." "That means nothing to me," Callum replies. "But is does to the French," states Charles, "The Land of Queen Mary should be held by a Stuart in name as well lineage." Callum turns to Abigail and says, "The truth is he just doesn't want the job." Charles says, "There is that as well, I find being the second-in-command better fits my personality. Better that I be the friend of those working our land, and save the times of having to be the disciplinarian to be in your name rather than my own." 

Abby smiled. "You're lucky to be able to forge the best path for you. I've had the same blessing. Which is what led me here. Perhaps I need to question some of my life choices," she teased, looking over at Cal. "You seem comfortable with your authority here, Cal. I never pictured you this way, although it shouldn't surprise me."  He laughs, "It's easy authority, Charles does all the work for me. And our two main occupations here, agriculture and magic, each have their own chief manager as well, who report to Charles." 

Looking back towards Charles he says, "My other occupation may be changing. I became exposed on my mission and suspect that Campion Bond has already drawn up my discharge papers." "So you will have more time to spend here?" Charles asks.  Callum says, "I am not sure, but probably at least during the summers. I have a job possibility back in Egypt, which would be a far better place to spend the winters than Scotland or northern France, nor do I think our tenants would want me at the Stuart property on the French Rivera during the months that they vacation there." Glancing briefly towards Abby he says, "My future in uncertain." 

Despite all attempts to control it, Abby felt heat climbing up the back of her neck and into her cheeks. "I think you're taking your discharge as too much of a given. Chances are you're right, but with everything that happened in Egypt, the information might have nowhere to go. You certainly don't lack opportunities, no matter what happens."  Callum says, "Yes, but the only future I am concerned with now is a night on the town in Paris with you Abby." Charles says, "And I need to go find cousin Meagan." The older man heads out of the farmhouse. 

Callum says, "I need to retrieve that elixir from my room. You may accompany me if you wish, I was serious about having no secrets from you." She says, "Of course I will. Otherwise I'd just have to stay down here and snoop in the cupboards.  Too bad you won't have ladies clothes up there. I'm certainly looking respectable, but I'm not dressed for a night on the town."   He says, "My cousin Meagan may have something that will fit you. We'll ask her when she arrives. "

He leads her upstairs to a second floor room that has what looks like a simple single-key lock on the door but actually takes him casting a spell to reveal a quartet of locks, each with their own key in a proper sequence. He opens the door to a relatively simple room only ten-feet square in size. It is furnished with a twin-sized bed covered by a quilt bearing the Stuart family crest, a bookcase filled with books, a large mirror above a dresser. But the item that immediately catches Abigail's attention is a framed photograph on the wall, 12 inches high by 10 inches wide, of Miss Abigail Marsters taken years earlier when they had worked together on their first dig. 

Abby's heart thumped. It wasn't the kind of formal picture a man would be expected to have of a woman. She had obviously been intent on her work, tools in hand delicately brushing soil away from whatever she had been unearthing at the time. "Cal..." she paused, not sure how or if she should go on. "You never told me... When you left I thought I was never going to see you again. You didn't give me a reason to think I would. But you... You've talked about me to the people here, for years. You have this," she said, gesturing to the picture. 

All the pain of their sudden separation came back and tears sprang to her eyes, although they didn't fall. "I had no idea how much you... It would have been nice to know. Although maybe, then, you didn't even know. We weren't together very long."   He says, "Abby, all I can say is that I am sorry. I myself did not realize my true feelings towards you until long after we separated. Between my responsibilities to the House of Stuart and to Queen Victoria through her Torchwood team of clandestine operatives, I never had the opportunity to contact you. No, that's not really true, I was afraid to contact you."

He says, "At heart I am a coward." He gestures around the room and says, "This is not the home of the Lordholder. I have an elaborate room in Mary Stuart's Castle, where my Great-Grandfather Charles Edward Stuart, the infamous Bonnie Prince Charlie, stayed during his exile here in France. That has all the proper furnishings, but nothing personal of mine, like that photograph. It is only in this room, where I have stayed when my Torchwood associates are here in France at this farmhouse, that I have let my true self be known. I have only spoken of you to those here that I feel closest to, my three managers, my chief wizard's wife, and my cousin Meagan." 

She moved over to him and took his hands. "What are you afraid of, Cal? What have you been running from?" He says, "My past, my family, I don't know. Both my boss, Campion Bond, and my father Sir Randolph Henry Stuart, said that you were an unnecessary distraction to my work. But over the years I have come to question that. It is here in this farmhouse that I first became comfortable with myself and my feelings, and I do not believe that it was mere coincidence that we were drawn back together in Zakazik."

Abby smiled ruefully, "So, you're human then. We're all afraid that we're on the wrong track, or that we passed the one thing that would make us happy by.  You have to decide what you want your life to be. It sounds like both your father and you boss want you to focus on your work. Of course they do, it's their interest. What do YOU want? And how can someone, whether she was me or someone else, fit into that life? Your responsibilities as a Stuart can certainly be performed with a Lady at your side. Better perhaps. Your work as an agent not so much. They were always going to clash at some point, and you were going to have to make a choice.  Whether Aphrodite had a hand in this, or whether it was just likely with my new employment that were going to bump into each at some point, I can't say. I'm just busy being glad it happened."   He replies, "And I am as well. What do I want? Right now, to take you to Paris and have some fun."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 117,  "Mary's Castle",  September 12, 1882, 10:00 PM. *

Callum tells Abby, "What do I want? Right now, to take you to Paris and have some fun."  He goes over to Abby's picture and removes it from the wall. Behind it is a hidden wall safe made of steel with a combination lock. He opens the lock. Inside of the small safe are shelves with various boxes. He takes out a square Wooden box with hinges on both ends and also a smaller case similar to those that men carry cigars in.  He places the larger box on the desk and opens it up, folding it out into three sections. Each section holds glass vials in padded compartments. 

He removes three of them, then refolds the box and puts it back into the safe, closing the door and replacing the picture.  He then opens the cigar box, which is empty save for padded spaces for two cigars and also inside are a pair of metal cigar bands. He slips each band over a vial and the vial transforms into a cigar, which he places back into the case, putting the case in his coat pocket. The third glass vial he continues to hold in his hand and says, "We can go now, the carriage should be arriving."  

"A night of fun is enough for now," she said and smiled. "The rest can wait." She took his free hand and pulled lightly, just enough to cause him to bend down a bit so she could kiss him. "I expect to be treated like a Queen," she teased and preceded him from the room. "As you wish," he replies.   They head downstairs and outside. Abby sees a shapely auburn-haired woman casting a spell upon the dirigible and it shrinks in size by close to seventy-five-percent. The men then move forward and move it through the barn doors.

She turns and heads over towards Callum with a smile. He cheerfully smiles and says, "Cousin Meagan, may I introduce you to Abigail Marsters." She smiles and says with a Scottish accent "You found her Callum!" He replies, "We bumped into each other in Zakazik Egypt of all places."  Abby says, "I don't know why it's so surprising to him to find an archeologist in Egypt. It's our unofficial clubhouse. How do you do?" 

Meagan replies, "A true pleasure to meet you." She gestures to the carriage and says, "Are you planning to show her the Castle?"  As they enter the fancy carriage he replies, "Eventually, but it is still early enough for a night in the city. Abby is wondering if you might have something that she can borrow to wear?"  Meagan says, "I should be able to come up with something. What is your favorite color?"  Abby says, "I don't have a particular favorite, but I've always felt a nice, icy blue was quite flattering for me."  

As the carriage driver above turns the vehicle back in the direction of the castle and sets off Meghan says to the two seated across from her "I should have something in my closet in that color that will fit with a few minor incantations. I hope that you enjoy your visit with us here in France."  Abby says, "It's unexpected, and it won't be very long I'm afraid, but I intend to enjoy every moment of it.  I'll be grateful for anything you can loan me. I didn't come into Egypt with evening gowns; there's usually not much call for them.  Do you enjoy living here near Paris?"  

She says, "Yes, very much so. I was born here, but grew up with the Stuarts in Scotland. Cousin Callum and I are both the Great-Grandchildren of Charles Stuart but while his Great Grandmother was Stuart's legitimate wife, I descend from his French mistress Marie Louise de La Tour d'Auvergne. It was Callum who invited me to come live here." 

Abby says, "And for someone with talents like yours, and mine, France is a much friendlier place. I had thought, years ago, that some day when it came time for me to settle, France would be the place if I didn't go back to New Orleans."  She says, "I very much enjoy it here."  

They soon arrive at the Castle, driving through the open gate on the outer wall and up to the stairs before the main entrance. "Come on in," Meagan says. Abigail has seen much larger castles and keeps, the main housing structure being a mere sixty-by-ninety feet in size and only two stories in height. They climb up the stairs and through the main doors. 

The central foyer is impressive, measuring forty-feet wide and running the full sixty-feet to the far wall. Doors are on both the left and right leading to other first-floor rooms and there is an elaborate stone staircase up to the second floor. In the center of the room is a life-sized statue in white marble of Mary Stuart.  Colorful tapestries line the walls. Along the far wall is a huge painting, thirty-feet wide and twelve feet high, depicting a massive storybook-style castle, somewhat resembling the Neuschwanstein Castle in Bavaria, although the dozen-or-so round spires and upper walls are pink with blue roofing.  Meghan heads up the stairs saying "Wait here, I will get the dress."

"Of course, thank you," Abby said. As Meagan disappeared up the stairs, Abby amused herself by examining first the large painting, and then the tapestries on the walls.   While looking at the large painting Callum says, "Mary Stuart had that painted, it was her vision. She saw the division between wizard and clerical magic as a temporary one, feeling that in a short while it would end and all magic would be accepted by all nations.  She wanted to create a special place here, twenty miles east of Paris, where all magic would be studied and celebrated.  She called it her Magic Kingdom.  That castle was to be the centerpiece, created from the description of the castle in the classic fairy tale Sleeping Beauty."

Abby says, "I wish her dream had come true. This separation is ridiculous. People are people, we will separate and divide ourselves by whatever lines we can find. But it still astonishes me how far people will go to destroy what they don't understand. When I come upon something I don't understand, my first instinct is to try to understand it."  

He replies, "The real irony is that that it probably would have if it wasn't for her own impatience.  During the reign of her son King James the First, all of that could have been accomplished if it had not been for Mary's prior treason against Queen Elizabeth. That created such a delicate political situation for James that he was forced to abandon any interest in what was viewed as "his mother's evil magic" and embrace clerical magic.  So she was her own worst enemy, and it cost her everything."

She looked at the painting for another moment, then turns to Callum and asks, "Don't you have to get something else to wear beside that Legionnaire's uniform?"   He looks down at his clothing and laughs "I had completely forgotten I was wearing this! I will be right back." He heads up the staircase.  Abby moved over to the statue to examine it. "Her own worst enemy. Aren't we all?" she said quietly.

She couldn't help but imagine what it would be like to live here, like this. To have the power to affect the lives of so many with the smallest decisions. It wasn't that she wasn't familiar with it, she had spent her life examining the past and it was a primer on the power of the noble over the common. But what was it like to be the nobility? Was her own America's system any better, with all of the shouting and chaos? America had her own noble and powerful after all, still affecting the common. At least the common had a slim chance of fighting back.  Abby shook her head. Deciding whether she wanted the man would be far easier than if she wanted the life. And even if he offered it to her, his family could decide to deny it to them both. "Don't get ahead of yourself," she said quietly. "It's just a night out." 

Abby looks over at the tapestries. The east wall has two large ones, both of which appear to have been from the time of Mary Stuart and one possibly earlier. The first depicts the Battle of Bannockburn from 1314, when Scotland gained its independence from England. An army of Scots wearing great kilts of the Stewart tartan follow Robert the Bruce into battle. 

Abigail saw many questionable things in this particular tapestry. Several types of the pole arms and armor depicted are of styles beyond the 14th century plus the Stewarts were allies of Robert the Bruce but not his primary force.  And no Scotsman would have actually worn his great kilt into battle, it was his most prized possession and he would not want to have gotten it torn or bloodied. It would have been left neatly folded back at his base camp, where it could be later passed down to his son if he died in battle.   Abby chuckled a bit as she examine the tapestry. Depicting the Stuarts in their tartans she could forgive, it was the easiest way for the tapestry-maker to identify just who was rushing into battle. Like all families though, the exploits of Stuarts past seemed to have grown in the retelling. The weapons... well, she supposed someone sewing a tapestry might not have the greatest of familiarity with weapons two centuries older than the sewer.

The other tapestry on this wall depicts the Coronation of King Francis II of France.  The artist here did a remarkable job of accuracy, as both Mary Stuart and her husband look very much the teenagers that they were at the time, rather than the older depictions usually done of royalty.   It was always strange when people she thought of as historical figures appeared younger than she was now.  Becoming a monarch must have been a tremendous burden for both of them at such a young age. 

The west wall has three tapestries that are of more recent vintage.  The largest one is similar in size to those on the east wall and is situated between the two doors. It depicts the Stuart family monarchs who ruled England as well as Scotland in chronological order: King James I, Charles I, Charles II, James II, William III & Mary II, and finally Queen Anne.   To the right of the northern door on this wall is a tapestry that was obviously commissioned by Charles Edward Stuart, as it shows two men, King Robert II of Scotland, who founded the House of Stuart standing beside Charles Edward Stuart wearing his full Jacobite attire. It is a very flattering depiction of the young man.

Abigail is rather surprised at the final tapestry along the southern end of that wall. It also features Charles Stuart in his Jacobite attire, but is far from flattering. It depicts the Battle of Culloden in 1746, where Scotland lost its independence, and shows the British redcoats defeating the Scots while Charles Stuart is abandoning his troops and running away.   Abby spent a bit longer looking at this last tapestry.  Whoever had placed this here, she guessed they'd felt the need for a reminder that the noble family of Stuart had not always comported itself at its best.  Or perhaps they felt the incident was so well known that its exclusion would cause more notice than its inclusion.

Meghan comes down the stairs carrying an ice blue gown as Abby is looking at the last tapestry. "There's an interesting story behind that one," she states.  "When Charles Stuart was getting on in years, in his sixties and living in Rome, his health began to fade.  He convinced his illegitimate daughter Charlotte, who had been born to a Scottish merchant family, to come and be his nurse by legally legitimizing her.  My Grandfather, Charles Godefrey Sophie Jules de Rohan, was thirty-five at the time and became furious, as Charles Stuart had never done the same for him.  So he had that tapestry commissioned and unveiled in a public ceremony, to embarrass his father.  He then tried to donate it to several museums for public viewing, but nobody in Paris wanted to display a depiction of a British victory, so it remains here." 

Abby couldn't help it, she had to chuckle. "Families are families, noble or common. Although I suppose a noble family can make a much larger gesture out of their anger.  "I can't imagine how many gowns you must have if you had some the exact color I wanted." Meghan says, "Most of mine are shades of blue or green, if you had asked for any of the fire shades you would have been out of luck." 

She hands Abby the dress and tells her to hold it before her. Meghan then casts an incantation, the words being a distinctive mix of Gaelic, French and Atlantian, after which Abigail is now wearing the gown and holding the clothing that she had on before.  She also notes that it has even been altered to fit perfectly, even though she and Meghan had somewhat different body sizes.  "I do look fabulous in red, too," Abby said.  "But that is a very handy spell. I haven't seen spells like the ones you know before.  This is stunning Meghan. Thank you." 

Meghan says, "It is a unique family spell, created a century ago for the family's former aristocrats who had never learned to dress themselves but could also no longer afford to have personal servants."  She adds, "And it has always annoyed Callum that no matter how hard he tries he just cannot seem to master that spell.  He says it would come in very handy for his line of work."  

"Talking about me?" Callum states from the top of the staircase. He is attired in a silver-gray suit with a white shirt and ice blue tie that matches Abigail's gown.  Abby also notices that she detects magical auras around the ring on his right hand, the cigar case in his pocket, his cuff-links, the glass vial in his hands and his dress shoes.   "Well, who knew you cleaned up so well?" Abby teased. "I will be the envy of every woman we see."

She paused for a few moments. "Is it common to be able to see magical auras here? I've never been able to see them without actually using a cantrip, but I'm picking them up now."   He smiles and says, "Yes, due to the proximity to the magical well. It is situated beneath the carriage house by the rear outer wall of the castle."  Meghan looks very startled and exclaims, "You told her?"  He gives his cousin a stare and says slowly and precisely "I have no secrets from Abigail."  Meagan nods and heads upstairs, without saying anything further.   

Abby watched Meghan go, distressed. She turned to Cal. "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset her. I shouldn't have said anything."  He says, "No, she's not upset with you, she is upset with me.  You are far from the first person to make that observation here, I just did not give you the standard half-truth answer.  I see that a spirited discussion is in my future. One second please."  

He removes his two cuff-links, placing one in his ear and holds the other by his mouth. He says, "Communicate" , Charles".  After a few seconds he then says, "Charles, could you please check and see if Pepe and Maracita might want to go into the city?"  After a short pause he says, "Yes, Meagan did."  He lowers his hand from his mouth but keeps the other cuff-link in his ear.  She had spent enough time in magic using countries that its casual use no longer surprised her.  But the use of magic she had seen here was something different entirely. 

She asked, "Cal, how much of this is due to the well, and how much is family talent?"  He replies, "A combination of both, plus a five-century accumulation of magical items.  Hold on please."  He nods and moves the cuff-link back up to his mouth and says, "Very good.  Tell them that we will pick them up in five minutes. End Communication."  He places the cuff-links back on his shirt cuffs.   She replies, "I feel like I've entered some strange, alternate world."  Once the cuff-links were back on, Abby slipped her arm through Cal's. "I think I may have seen all the wonders I can handle for a bit. Let's go enjoy ourselves." 

He says, "Yes, and my original intention was just to drop off the balloon and drive into the city, not overwhelm you with all of this.  The cuff-links aren't really any different than a Bell Telephone, in fact, it was watching a similar magical item that originally gave Bell the idea in the first place. The only real difference is that instead of the transmission traveling across a metal wire it travels on the magical ley-lines.  However, most of the magical communication devices that use that method are much larger, usually the size of a shoe box or small hat box.  It is only the proximity to the well that allows us to use something as small as a pair of cuff-links.  Unfortunately, even here the range is limited to just a few miles."

They head outside and back to the carriage. Callum tells the driver, "The south farm, civilian speed please."  Once inside he says, "My chief wizard and his wife will be joining us for the ride into the city, but they'll separate from us once we get there.  I wouldn't have been very good company for the ride anyway, given that I will be sound asleep for most of it."   She replies, "To tell the truth, I had thought I might sleep a bit more myself.  But company will also be most welcome.  I feel a thousand times better than I did before we left Egypt."  

He says, "I am very happy to hear that.  I will wait to imbibe the elixir until after I have made the introductions and you three are comfortable talking with each other.  They are not French, but also from the Americas, although further south than the United States."  "I appreciate that."  She reached over and took his hand for these few moments while they were alone.  "Well, New Orleans is filled with people from all over. I'm sure we'll get on fine." 

They soon arrive at another farmhouse.  This one is of a similar design to the one where the dirigible is at, except that instead of one huge barn there are three smaller ones and a grain silo.  The other farm also only appeared to be only for crops, but this one has a few paddocks with horses, and she hears the sound of a cow mooing from one of the barns.  A pair of well dressed wood elves were waiting on a porch bench.   They appear to be the human equivalent of late twenties or early thirties.  They stand and  head over to the carriage and the driver opens the door for them. 

Callum says in English with a smile, "Abigail Marsters, allow me to introduce you to Pepe Diego and his lovely bride Maracita."  They each reply in English without any hint of an accent that they are pleased to meet her and then each thank them both for the ride into the city.  Abby says, "It's our pleasure. There is certainly room in the carriage, and the company will make the drive all the more pleasant."  Callum holds up his glass vial and says, "Yes, but you three will need to share a bench.  Once we get going I'll be using the other one for a very long overdue nap."  Abby says, "I think we can manage that. Have a good nap, we'll keep ourselves entertained."  She got up and moved over the bench on the other side of the carriage.  

Abby comments to Pepe and Maracita, "The farmhouse looked snug and comfortable.  I've always been a city girl. I suppose I have some romantic ideas about country living."  Pepe says, "It is very comfortable, we've turned it into a home.  We have been living there now for almost sixty years."  Abby says, "Sixty years?  That is what I would call settled.  What brought you to France from the Americas, if it isn't too bold of me to ask, of course."   Pepe replies, "Prison". Abby smiled at Pepe. She could appreciate a succinct answer.

After a long pause Maracita exclaims "Pepe! You can't just give that as an answer!"  She looks towards Abby and says, "Pepe is from Mexico.  He and I met at the turn-of-the-century at a magic seminar in Mexico City.  After we were wed we moved back to my native Peru.  In 1821 Peru did what your United States did forty-five years earlier and declared independence from our European overlords.  And the Spanish Empire reacted to us the same as the British Empire did to your country and sent an army to pacify the rebels.  As skilled wizards, Pepe and I both joined the rebel army.  We were captured and then imprisoned in Pamplona, Spain.  

In 1823 the army of France's King Louis XVIII invaded Spain, and Pamplona was one of the cities they captured.  The prison was liberated and we came to Paris along with dozens of freed French political prisoners.  Shortly thereafter we were hired by Sophia Elizabeth Stuart."  "Meagan's mother", Cal interjects.  Turning her attention back to Maracita Abby asked, "And have you never wished to return to Peru?  My travels have mostly been here in Europe and Egypt, but I have met a few people from Peru in New Orleans and the country they describe sounds absolutely beautiful.  Maracita replies, "We have gone back for visits, but this is now our home.  We have marvelous jobs and responsibilities here, and are just a stone's throw away from one of the greatest cities in the world."

Callum says, "Well, I for one am glad to have you here in France. And I am also glad to have you here now with us in the carriage.  
It seems that I have once again angered my cousin, this time for being too forthcoming with information to Abigail."  The two elves exchange glances.  Pepe can barely suppress a chuckle while Maracita just rolls her eyes.  Callum continues, "Meghan however, mistakenly thinks that Abigail is just here for a social visit.  For the last week she has taken a much greater role on the world stage, which dovetails with much that we do here.  Have you been following the events in Egypt?"

Pepe says, "Yes, the British fought a major battle with the Egyptian rebels a few days ago and had another clash early this morning." Callum says, "Yes, although the real war has been with the Weekly Wizards group of Paris.  The wizards had instigated the entire war, with an end goal of ruling Egypt itself.  But they have now been permanently stopped in large part by the combined efforts of my Torchwood team and Abigail's archaeology team, led by Willamina Hamilton Parker."  Pepe says, "Hamilton...wasn't that Henrietta Verne's friend?"  "The same," states Callum.   

"You say that you stopped them?" Maracita asks.  Callum says, "And then some, their team is effectively decapitated.  Of the twelve leaders, the aces, kings and queens, only Duruy and de Guizman remain, and they are now far more sympathetic to our goals.  We had a great deal of help with this Pepe, specifically three unique beings, the Egyptian Goddess Bast, the Asgardian dragon-lady, and your Great Uncle, Manual Gonzales."  Upon hearing that name Maracita again rolls her eyes and laughs out "And was he dating the Goddess, the dragon-lady, or both?"  Abby says, "Neither, although Mrs. Parker's Granddaughter referred to him as her teacher."

Abby continues, "The newly coronated Queen Neferka was none too pleased with the behavior of the Weekly Wizards group.  Her judgment was harsh, but not unearned.  I can't say I could show mercy to the murderers of my family, either.  I didn't do so much. I helped get Cal's people out from the French camp and then interfered with the plan to poison the banquet. Other than that I mostly stood around waiting to see if anything needed to be hit.  Although I did nearly get my arms pulled from the sockets stopping a couple of the wizards from getting away down the Nile using a magical engine for a boat."

Callum says sarcastically, "Right, she didn't do much.  She just prevented the entire Egyptian Royal family and guests from being poisoned, and then decided to directly fight the weekly wizards."   "Well, it didn't seem like so much at the time," she said, coloring. "They were trying to kill people because they were inconvenient. You just don't let that stand, Cal."

Abby looked around at the other three passengers in the carriage. "I'm obviously missing some familial by-play here, but I can see you've brought me into something bigger here, Cal."  Callum says, "Okay, I'll summarize this quickly, as I really do need to sleep.  Mary Stuart left our family to protect and study the magical earth-magic well, which the family has done for centuries.  I am the current landholder, and invited my cousin Meagan to come here and help, as she is a very powerful sorceress.  Unfortunatley she's an extreme pain-in-the-butt to all of us, but she is also the most powerful magic-user on the property and also a Stuart who embraces Mary's vision, so we need her. 

I anticipate that tomorrow she'll call together the Stuart Magic Council, which is comprised of her, myself, cousin Charles, Pepe and Maracita, and for the umpteenth time she will attempt to have me stripped of the landholder job and have it given to her.  I thought it would be helpful for Pepe and Maracita to meet you before then.  That's it in a nutshell."   

Abby says, "Alright, I have questions, but you need to sleep, so I'll stick to one for now. If it was going to cause such trouble for you, why did you make such a point to her about your trust in me?"    He smiles and says, "Abby, it wasn't about her, it was about you. Our previous relationship was based upon half-truths and some outright lies. Our current relationship will be based upon honesty." 

Abby moved back next to him for a moment, took his hands, and kissed him gently. "Thank you. I appreciate that, I really do. But I also understand that what we were before... you didn't know then that I might be someone who needed to know the truth. You don't have to work so hard to prove yourself. That comes with time.  Now go to sleep. We'll see you when you wake. And if I'm laughing at you it's just because your friends here have told me all the embarrassing stories about you they can remember."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 118,  "The Ride to Paris",  September 12, 1882, 10:30 PM. *

Callum says, "Very well." Taking out the vial he states "This elixir of Doctor Jekyll's is rather powerful, nothing short of a 'Dispel Magic' spell will awaken me for the next hour. By then we should be on the outskirts of the city. I will see you all then." He drinks down the vial and hands it to Pepe. He then lays down on the carriage bench and within twenty seconds appears to be sound asleep, with a slight snore.

Pepe turns to Abby and says, "So, tell me more of my Great Uncle's recent exploits. He wrote us a half-year back or so, but it has been nearly eight years since we last saw him in person."   Abby says, "I only spoke with him for a few moments, enough to be introduced.  However, while we were exposing the French plan and rounding up the last of the Weekly Wizards, he was in Paris, raiding their headquarters.  He appeared in front of the New Queen of Egypt bearing the artifact that keeps the Wizards from aging.  The Druidess Meren accompanied him on that trip and is now Egypt's new Ambassador to France.   Let me tell you, the last of the Wizards were much more amenable to what the Queen had to say after she held their continued long lives in her hands."   

Pepe laughs and exclaims "He did it!  He actually did it!  My Great Uncle Manuel lived here with us for a few years around a decade ago, and spent a considerable amount of time observing the Weekly Wizard's mansion from a distance.  He always wanted to sneak in but it was too well protected.  We ran through several different options."  His wife interjects "And I would not allow my husband to risk his life on the whim of an over-adventurous crazy man."  Pepe asks, "Do you know how he accomplished it?  Sneaking in through the sewers was the plan he thought had the best chance of success."

Abby says, "I'm sorry, I don't recall if he said how.  I had been awake at least 36 hours by then, maybe longer.  Before we brought them back, the Empress and Victor Duruy were married, and Mr. Gonzales gave away the bride.  He called her some kind of bird as well.  I'm afraid your Great Uncle is very odd," Abigail laughed. "He did seem pretty chirked about having gotten that necklace."  Pepe says, "Yes, he is odd. 

Pepe then says, "I am sorry that your visit with us had to start with Miss Meghan Elizabeth Stuart Chester.  She means well but just has no skills with people."  Abby replies, "She's not the first person I've met who isn't good with people.  I work with archeologists, scientists and academics.  They're often so in their own minds that they've forgotten how to get on with others.  I admit, I wasn't sure what to make of her.  She was certainly generous with her loan of the gown and seemed happy enough to do it, but I couldn't get even a smile from her.  But surely, she's been here some time.  You must have found something about her to like."

Pepe says, "Me personally, no.  She's also rather vain, she may look like a girl in her twenties but she uses her magic to achieve that, she's twice that age.  But I am far from impartial on the subject.  Callum mentioned how she's gunning for his job, well she's been considerably more vocal about wanting mine.  She feels that the Chief Wizard of the Stuarts should be both the most powerful spellcaster here and a Stuart.  Thankfully, Charles firmly believes that the Chief Wizard has to be a wizard, not a sorcerer."  

Maracita adds, "In Peru the art of midwifery is conducted by wizards rather than clerics and that was my initial training.  We were here when Meagan was born, I delivered her.  Of the hundreds of babies who I helped to deliver in my lifetime she was by far the most difficult.  It is trait that she has carried into adulthood."   Abby was silent for a moment. "She must be horribly, horribly lonely," she said finally. "I've met a few people who gloried in being unlikeable, but I suspect Meagan isn't one of them.  She seemed genuinely pleased that Cal had found me.  Perhaps ambition is all she has." She paused again. "Which in no way excuses her.  Constantly trying to undermine you, Pepe and Cal, undermines your whole mission here.  It's a distraction." 

Maracita says, "She may actually want you as a friend, you did indicate that she was friendly to you. . She does have a few friends, the managers of the agricultural operation here.  As they have nothing to do with magic she is in no way threatened by them."  Pepe says, "Enough discussion of her, tell us some more about you Abigail."  Maracita says, "Yes, please. From the way Callum had described you we would have expected our first vision of you to be of you rising out from a giant clamshell as in Botticelli's painting."

Abby says, "I really had no idea he felt this way.  We weren't together all that long, and I never heard from him after his father had him reassigned.  I considered it something lovely to remember and moved on with my life.  I was hurt and angry, but I grieved what might have been more than what had been.  I suppose it was the same for him, except I had reason to let go, and he had hope and a reason to hold on.  I really don't know what to tell you about myself the Cal might not have already told you.  My father was English, and my mother still lives in New Orleans.  I decided I wanted an education, so I went to college.  And I love to know about people, how they lived and how they thought about things, so I became an archeologist."

Pepe says, "An archaeologist yes, but there are many different facets and types of archaeology.  Are you more focused on the aspects of science or the history?  Is there a geographic location that you wish to focus on?  How do you see the world of yesterday relating to the world of today, or is that not something that should matter?  And how does magic relate to any or all of this?"

Abby answers, "I started out interested in the history, but I have to admit I have become fascinated with the methods themselves.  Finding, preserving, making sure that the disturbance we create in our searches don't cause irreparable harm.  I enjoy the minute, detailed task of unearthing the treasures from the ground.  And no, I have no particular area I want to focus on just now.  A young archeologist just starting out must take the jobs she can.  Egypt is always fascinating, its history is so rich and ancient.  But I would also enjoy delving into the past of the Celtic and Nordic peoples.  There's not as much work that way, though. The fascination and funding for now seems to lie in Northern Africa.

And of course the world of yesterday relates to the world of today!  We are, every one of us, created and informed by the generations that came before us.  We humans live with beliefs and prejudices passed down that we no longer even understand, they're just what is.  For the longer-lived races, things that happened hundreds of years ago are personal memories.  Part of personal experiences that even more directly inform who they are.

And magic... Like any other source of power it's threaded all through history.  But it's the one kind of power that doesn't concentrate itself among the already powerful.  It can be an equalizer, like when a poor child discovers sorcerous powers.  Or it can move people even further above, like the resources I saw back at the castle.  And of course the rift between clerical and arcane magic has profoundly shifted the course of the entire Western world. Magic matters a great deal." 

Maracita smiles at Abby's response.   Pepe says "You said that you might enjoy delving into the past of the Celtic people.  What do you know of the Celtic faction known as the Carnutes?  And have you had any experience at excavating Roman ruins?"   Abby says, "I haven't done any extensive work in Roman ruins, although I was an assistant at a site excavating them shortly after I finished school.  I'm familiar with the Carnutes, but not in any great detail.  They assassinated the puppet king set up by Ceasar and massacred the Roman merchants set up in Cenabum, which helped lead to the general revolt there.  They managed to avoid being Romanized despite their eventual defeat, and did have self-rule under the Empire.  Like everyone else, they had to provide fighters to Rome."

Pepe says, "Ah yes, so most of what you know of them dates from the time of the Roman Empire.  That is consistent with what we have found as well.  Do you have knowledge of Gaul during the time of the Roman Republic?"  She answers, "Not any worth speaking of.  The Franks, leading to modern France took over Gaul roughly 450 years after the Roman Empire conquered.  The length of time they were Roman really depends on when you start counting.  But during those years the Roman and Gaulish cultures merged together, some Celtic influences remained strong and even became part of the Roman culture, some faded as the people accepted more of the Roman culture into their lives.  It becomes very difficult to separate." 

Maracita says, "Thank you. That is very helpful.  Now, what is it that you and Callum plan to do in Paris tonight?  And do you know how long are you planning to stay with us here in France?"  "I have no idea," Abby laughed. "I had no idea of even stopping in France at all.  We were dropping off the remaining French wizards and the new Ambassador, and then returning the dirigible to Queen Neferka in Egypt.  We may stay a day or two at the most.  I'm sure Cal will want to keep on friendly ground with the new Queen, and taking an inordinate amount of time to return her dirigible won't help with that.

As for what we're doing in Paris, again, I don't know!  But I hope it involves eating.  All those hours without sleep also came without much to eat.  Just whatever I happened to have with me that I could eat in a hurry on the move.  Now that I slept all the way down on the dirigible, my stomach is making itself known."  Maracita says, "We should arrive at around 11:00PM, still rather early for many of the best restaurants, so finding a meal will not be difficult.  We have been asking you a number of questions, it must have felt like an interrogation.  Do you have any questions for us?" 

Abby says, "Well, you'd heard something of me before, so you'd have questions.  I knew nothing of you an hour ago.  And I'm not sure what's safe to ask and what's not.  I am insanely curious about what goes on our here.  It feels like more than just magical research."   

Maracita says, "Most of what goes on in the 4,800 acres of The Land of Queen Mary is farming.  It has a dozen separate tenant farms on it, most of which have been managed by the same families since Mary's time, and some even before then.  Our principal agriculture is grains.  There are no towns or villages on our lands, but the land is of relatively equal distances to three towns, each of which four of our farms bring the annual crops from their approximately 400 acres to.  In reality, only the eight perimeter farms are real, each harvesting approximately 600 acres, with each pair of them providing the bounty for one of the four interior mock farms. The perimeter farms are also the only ones that receive any visitors from outside of our lands. 

The tenants are good at keeping our secrets, they take pride in their discretion and recognize a good deal when they see it.  We provide magical equipment which greatly eases the amount of work actually needed for planting and harvesting.  And since fewer people are needed during the winter months we send half away on an all-expense-paid vacation to the Stuart estate along the French coast on the Mediterranean.  So every tenant can look forward to receiving an extended seaside vacation from November through March, every-other-year.  They would not have that with any other farming arrangement.  As for the four interior mock farms, you've already seen two of them.  Small amounts of farming do take place there, enough to maintain the illusion, but each has its own purpose, those details of which we are not at liberty to share with you as of yet.  Although it is safe to say that the study of magic is a key part of it.   

The manor house itself was established by Queen Mary, and was known at that time by the French population to be just a countryside retreat that she would go to when she needed a break from Versailles.  We've basically maintained it as it was in her day, and occasionally entertain well-to-do guests and visitors there.  Nothing is on the upper two floors that gives any indication that there is anything more to the site.  Visitors going into the carriage house, the servants quarters or the storage barn would also not find anything obvious there either.  But there is more to the set of buildings than meets the eye."

Pepe says, "A number of mysteries remain about the site.  Mary Stuart lacked the answers to those, although she did her best to solve them.  She realized that many answers lie buried on the grounds and was astute enough to bring in powerful druids from Ireland to examine the grounds before any of the buildings were constructed.  So the exact location of each of the buildings are on plots that have no archaeological treasures beneath, but the land between those buildings, that is a different story altogether.  Until now we have not had the manpower and skill sets to undertake such an operation, nor was it safe to bring in outsiders, given the need to keep matters secret." 

Abby says, "Callum's decision to study makes more sense now.  It's not a natural fit for him.  He lacks the patience for the detailed work of getting the artifacts from the ground.  But it is a natural fit for me, which is what you wanted to know.  My knowledge and experience aren't what you need, at least not yet.  I have more learning to do." She glanced over at Cal. "And of course, we are getting ahead of ourselves.  I will keep everything I've seen here in confidence, and you are right not to tell me too much.   I have employment elsewhere, and there is no guarantee I would be invited to help you here."

Abby paused, unsure what to ask next.  It was such an odd position, to be trusted with this much information but not be part of what was going on.  "What can you tell me of the Stuart family dynamic?  Except for Meagan, is there any other threat to Cal's authority here?  Anything else that threatens your mission?  Only if you can tell me, of course." 

Pepe replies, " The Stuart family is currently headed up by Alan Plantaganet Stuart and Lady Arabella Arthur Stuart, the current Lord and Lady of Galloway.  Alan is Callum's uncle.  They have almost no interest in this property.  Lord Stuart was very content to let his spinster sister Baronese manage this land for the family.  As Callum was her chosen successor, he is fine with that as well.  Lord Stuart has only been here three times in his entire life.  The first was as a boy when his father showed it to him.  The second time was after he married and took his wife on a world tour, where they stayed here for all of two days.  The final time was seven years ago when they hosted Queen Victoria here for a short visit.  They stayed a total of two weeks that time, most of which was before the Queen's arrival in order to prepare the property for the royal visit.  Queen Victoria spent two nights in the manor. 

Callum's father, Randolph Henry Stuart, is a more frequent guest.  His business dealings bring him to Paris several times a year.  He usually stays at the finer hotels in Paris then, but will often bring business associates out here during those occasions to impress them.  Thankfully he always gives us a few days notice if he plans to do that.  He also has no real interest in this place.  He is marginally aware that some here dabble in magic, but is fine with that as long as there is no evidence of that when he entertains here.  So I would say there is no real threat to Callum's authority here.  He has no interest in ever turning it over to Meagan.  But if his Aunt Baronese ever wanted the job back he would return it to her in a heartbeat.  She was well liked here and Callum totally respects her." 

Abby says, "Cal's father went out of his way to separate us once before.  Should Cal..." she blushed, knowing she was far ahead of herself but not sure if she would ever have any opportunity like this, "should he make me an offer, someday, could he be disinherited?  Could he lose everything here?"   Maracita says, "That would be a conversation he would have to have with his father.  But the more impressive your credentials and work are the harder it would be for anybody to question and challenge."  Abby couldn't make herself point out that the kind of offer she meant was not a job offer.  But it was answer enough. "Thank you. I'm not sure my current employment with Mrs. Parker's group will help with that or not."

Abby then asks, "I didn't know his Aunt was still living.  She retired in comfort, I take it."  Pepe laughs and says, "You could say that, she's now a Russian Countess."  Maracita says, "Yes, the most remarkable thing.  She was vacationing down at the Stuart property in the south of France and met a Russian Count.  They had actually met once before, six decades before, when they were both young children.  Their parents had been delegates at the 1814 Treaty of Fountainbleu where Napoleon surrendered his authority over France, and had brought their families along to the conference.  Neither had ever married, and they started acting like teenagers together.  Before you knew it they had eloped." 

"It's never too late for romance!" Abby laughed. "Mrs. Parker and her husband provide a daily example of that.  Good for her.  Russia is another place that must be fascinating.  Of course, I think most cultures are fascinating.  Perhaps some day I'll even travel into Asia."  Maracita says, "Well, if you are an archaeologist who isn't fixed on a specific geographic location then there is no reason why you can't travel the globe."  Pepe says, "The world is a very interesting place.  I have been to all seven continents.  But after a few decades of travel, I am now just as happy to spend most of my days on a farm in the country."  Maracita laughs, "Says the man on his way to a night on the town in the world's busiest city." 

"Just because someone enjoys a quiet country life doesn't mean they don't like a little excitement now and then."  Abby laughed again, "I've had a little more excitement than I can take the last few days, a night on the town will be like a vacation.  What do the two of you plan to do in the City of Lights?"  Maracita says, "You can call it the City of Lights, I prefer its other nickname, the City of Love.  Pepe and I always enjoy the city.  It's a very cosmopolitan place, where those of us of other races can still find comfort."  

Pepe says, "We neither hide or flaunt our differences.  Outside in public we wear hats that cover our ear-tips, but other than that we are just ourselves, no magical disguises or any such nonsense."  Maracita says, "Tonight I think we will go to the Cabaret le Ledu on the Champs-Elysees.  It has a different feel than the Moulin Rouge or the Folies Bergere.  A little bawdier and attracting a more diverse mixture of classes and races in the audience." 

Abby says, "That sounds like home.  New Orleans has people of every kind from everywhere, and the clubs there... I shocked some of my new compatriots with my familiarity with them.  I wish it were perfect there, but I've never seen another place where races and classes mix so freely.  I suppose it wouldn't do for Cal to be seen in such a place.  Are the differences between races so noted here?" 

Pepe says, "There is very little racial diversity in most places in France.  The population for France is 90% human, with most of the non-humans being dwarves in north-eastern France near the German border.  The French cities of Metz, Stasbourg and Thionville actually have dwarven majorities.  And whereas Spain conquered Latin America, there are some elves brought back who live near the Spanish/French border.  That is about all.  Paris however, has its own conclaves of elves, ogres and orcs if you know where to look.  I even have a friend here who is of the bugbear race from Antarctica.  And in mages circles, elves and half-elves are not at all unusual to come across.  So Paris is generally safe for us, at least in the neighborhoods that we frequent." 

Although her words didn't sound angry, there was a tightness around Abigail's mouth and eyes that betrayed it.  "I hate that you have to think about where you would be safe and where you wouldn't.  With all my studies and what I've learned about the nature of people you'd think I'd know that we all fear the different, and that change will come as what was different becomes commonplace.  But it moves far too slowly for me." 

Pepe smiles and says, "Yes indeed, you're from New Orleans.  As much as I said Paris was cosmopolitan, there is no place on the entire globe that is more accepting of all races than the city of your birth.  We would all love to think the rest of the world would think the same.  But it is coming along, nearly all nations now recognize slavery as an illegal practice, give the world time."   Abby says, "I know history marches on slowly.  Honestly, it's the only way it can.  Change that comes too quickly frightens, causes a backlash.  All I can do is keep behaving the way I wish others would and be satisfied that I may have helped history along a bit."  "That is all any of us can hope for," Pepe states.

They have left the countryside and are now riding through the suburbs of eastern Paris.  Homes are closer together, with an occasional inn or tavern.  They cross a bridge and are soon in the outer environs of the city itself. "We are almost there," Maracita states with a grin, "He will be waking up soon.  You did threaten him earlier about us telling tales about him, is there any an particular you want to know?"   Abby grinned. "The most embarrassing, of course!  And while childhood stories are fun, we're at our most embarrassing just when we think we've grown up." 

Maracita says, "Well, Callum was always a favorite of his Aunt Baronese. She would visit them in Scotland around once a year, and he would visit here with his mother and sisters for a few weeks every summer.   The most embarrassing would probably be the time when he was around thirteen and decided to secretly follow his older sister Evelyn when she and a local boy visited the town of Meaux to the northeast of the Land of Queen Mary.  They had gone to the battle site from the hundred-years-war, where England's King Henry V had a great victory.

It had gotten dark out and Callum was exploring the ruins when he came upon what he mistakenly believed was the 400 year-old-ghost from the battle.  In reality, it was a white nightshirt that had blown off of a clothesline and became tangled in a nearby tree.  Something caused it to move, probably and animal or bird, and Callum turned and ran in the direction his sister had gone.   He charged right into the ruined building that he had seen his sister going into, interrupting a pair of partially disrobed youngsters in a romantic situation.  Both Stuart youngsters informed their mother of their own version of the story and both were subsequently punished." 

Abby says, "Oh, now that's not fair!  You know if I ever meet his poor sister the first thing I'm going to imagine is the girl caught in an intimate position by her little brother."   Pepe says, "Well, if it will make you feel any better of her, the local boy wasn't just a farmer, he was the son of a French nobleman, and they had been seeing each other socially for a few weeks at that point." "But never un-chaperoned again after that incident," his wife adds.

"Scared by a nightgown is quite embarrassing, but didn't he ever do something ridiculous?  I have no brothers or sisters, but I have cousins by the score. One of them once convinced me to disguise myself as a man to try to sneak into one of the Gentlemen's clubs in New Orleans.  I was too stupid to realize I was never going to pass as a man at my age.  Tall enough, but too curvy... and my face!  I was caught out by one of my father's friends there, and if I'd ever earned a whipping I did that night.  Thankfully for me my father didn't believe in those.  I had to help in the kitchen for the next week.  That didn't work out so well as a punishment though.  I rather liked cooking and now I can make quite a lovely chicken pie." 

Pepe says, "The only truly embarrassing thing I can think of was the time that his Aunt first taught him how to do a Leviate spell.  We were in the barn so as to be out-of-sight of anybody watching and Callum had not been completely forthcoming about not knowing the spell, having experimented with it before in Scotland.  But his plan to impress his Aunt at being a quick learner of magic backfired, as he failed to take into account the enhancement that the proximity to the magical well causes.  He planned to rise up a few feet on his supposed first attempt, but shot up into the air like a fireworks rocket, striking his head on the roof to the first hayloft and knocking himself unconscious."

This laugh was hale and hearty. "Now that one I can believe!  And don't think I'd think any less of sister Evelyn.  Anyone who thinks young people aren't up to that sort of thing is blind or a fool, or was never young themselves."  They now cross into the city proper. At the far end of the current boulevard the very top of the Arc de Triumph can be seen. Callum begins to stir.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 119,  "Complications can be fun",  September 12, 1882, 11:00 PM. *

"Oh, beautiful city," Abby said, looking out the carriage windows, but at least mindful not to look like a country girl getting her first glimpse of Paris.  "Sleeping Beauty awakes," she chuckled.   Callum sits up, stretches and yawns. "I feel considerably better," he states, adding, "I think that the last time I slept was early on Monday" (it is now Wednesday evening).  Looking across at the other three he says, "I trust that you had a fine journey?"  Abby chuckled and smiled at him. "Delightful. Although I was apparently a much more troublesome child than you were."  "That would not surprise me for one second," he replies.

The driver turns onto the Champs-Elysees and soon reaches the front doors of the aforementioned Cabaret le Ledu.  It is brightly lit and there appear to be hundreds of patrons.  Pepe says, "We will be staying in the city with friends.  Have the carriage pick us up after lunch, say around 2:00PM at the Cafe Andre."  "Very good," Callum replies.  The two elves stand to depart as the driver holds the door for them.   "Thank you for your company," Abby said sincerely. "It was a pleasure to meet you.  Enjoy your evening."  "And you as well," Maracita replies. 

Callum tells the driver "17 Rue de Beaujolais".  He steps back inside. Abby says, "Please tell me that's a restaurant, because if I don't eat soon, my stomach may devour me from the inside."   He replies, "Not just a restaurant, Le Grand Vefour, the first and finest grand restaurant of Paris." "Cal, that's rather extravagant, isn't it? And..." She paused. "I don't know how watched a personage you are in Paris, but reports would easily get back to your father that you were seen in my company." 

He laughs "Abby, being seen with you is the least of my worries.  Once my father learns of my being discharged from the Queen's service he might disown me.  So allow me this extravagance while I am temporarily in his good graces.  Besides, you may not have ever heard this before but...(lowering his voice) my family happens to be well off financially."  She replies, "Alright, we'll throw caution to the wind and enjoy ourselves. I can't say I mind...There has been a distinct lack of the finer things in my life lately.  I missed all the fancy parties in Egypt, after all." 

He replies, "Yes, due to your insistence on rescuing archaeologists sentenced to death and stopping royal families from being poisoned.  You miss all the best social functions that way."  They soon arrive at the famed dining establishment.  Abby had heard of the restaurant before.  It was founded in 1820 by Jean Vefour and quickly established a reputation as the premiere dining establishment for the upper classes.  They enter the establishment.  Despite the late hour the room is three-quarters full, although the empty tables that are there ensure that the couple does not have to wait to be seated.

Abby says, "To be honest, I wasn't sorry to miss the formal functions.  I can do fancy manners and small talk, but I find it exhausting."  As they were shown to their table she said to him, quietly, "What a beautiful place.  I didn't expect the atmosphere to be so intimate.  And the smells are amazing."   "You deserve it," he states.  They are given menus and Cal is handed a wine list.  "What looks good to you?" he asks Abby. "Something hearty," she said, immediately dismissing the idea of any fish or anything light.  She was far too hungry to play around with light fare.  "Mmm, Chateaubriand.  Good bread.  Perhaps some harico vert or the garlic balsamic roasted brussels sprouts.  Of course the French Onion Soup." 

The waiter is summoned and the order is given.  He selects a beef dish for himself and orders an excellent vintage red wine to go with the meal.  The wine is brought over by the sommelier, who opens the bottle and pours the wine after Callum inspects the cork and samples it.   Once they are alone again Callum removes a small envelope from his shirt pocket, pouring a fine blue powder into his palm.  He drops the powder onto the candle in the center of the table and says a short incantation. "A privacy spell," he tells her, "Now nobody can eavesdrop on our conversation.  Now tell me, what did you and my elvan friends talk about, aside from my boring adolescence." 

"How long have you been wanting to ask me that question?" she teased.  "Since I woke up," he answers in complete seriousness.  She says, "We spoke a bit of your cousin Meaghan, who I gather is NOT well-liked among you.  We spoke a bit about your family and who's who, including your Aunt's late-life romance.  Also, what it's like for them to live here and visit Paris as elves.  But mostly it felt like an extended job interview.  They were very interested in my areas of expertise in archeology, whether I was more interested in the history or the science.  And they did tell me that on Queen Mary's land there are ruins to be excavated and studied." 

He says, "Okay, that's interesting.  Did they get at all specific about the ruins?  Wait, I'm getting ahead of myself.  Do you think that you passed the interview?  And are you at all interested in the position?"  She replies, "They weren't terribly specific, but they asked what I knew about the Carnutes and my experience with Roman ruins, so it stands to reason they're from the time of the Roman Empire.  

Whether I passed or not, I said quite honestly that I would need more experience and more study before I would be ready to take something like this on.  I am interested, but I'm not certain.  My current employment... I like the people, but this particular trip to Egypt didn't turn out as planned.  And I get the feeling that this happens with Mrs. Parker's group quite a lot.  When there was a fight there was something... I can't describe it, but something in me got really excited.  But traveling with her group could help me get the experience I need to be ready for this challenge.  I'm a bit at a loss for where I should be." 

He says, "Well then, let we try to further entice you.  The magical well actually has two origin points, 700 years apart.  Both times were for the purpose of enchanting magical items with a mixture of earth and wizard magics to repel invaders.  The first was by the Carnutes during the 2nd or 3rd century B.C. to help repel the Romans. 

The second was seven-centuries or so later by the Roman General Flavius Aetius.  The Eagle on his standard was magical and helped him repel the army of Atilla the Hun at the Battle of the Catalaunian Plains, also called the Battle of Chalons, in the year 451 A.D.  That was Atilla's first real defeat, and also the Roman Empires last great victory.  The magical well story of the eagle's creation and enchantment was well known in its day, but everybody assumed that the magical well was located close to the battle site rather than seventy-five miles west of there. 

All recorded accounts of both stories risked being destroyed in Mary Stuart's time, as both the pro-wizard factions and pro-clerical factions considered it heretical since it referenced both types of magic.  So she collected all books and manuscripts that referenced the well and its origins.  Those volumes are now in our own private library.  From our analysis of the information it appears that there was a small Carnutes village on the site when the well was first created.  During Flavius Aetius's day a Temple dedicated to the Roman God Atlas stood on the site, but it was eventually destroyed when barbarian invaders swept over what is now France." 

Abby asks, "What do you hope to accomplish with an excavation, Cal?  Is your eventual goal to heal the breach between Arcane and Clerical countries?  If it is, how would what you find here help?  Much as I hate to say it, in the current atmosphere it would more likely cause an outright war over the property, and perhaps its eventual destruction."

He answers, "We want to find out what occurred in 200 to 300 B.C. and then again in 451 A.D. to make the well function.  The ancients had the answers, we do not.  Yes, it radiates magical properties and makes magic work in an enhanced way, but the true power is in using the well to create great magical items.  We do not know how to do this.  And yes, we know that the current atmosphere is not conducive, which is why we are maintaining the secrecy.  If we can actually get the well to work, then through what we create, we can then convince others of the importance of blending different forms of magic.  This may not even happen in my lifetime, but I owe it to the family to try." 

She says, "I'd by lying if I said I wasn't interested.  It's fascinating, and to work on something that could eventually change our world so radically, so much for the better, it's almost irresistible.  But there are issues.  I have an obligation to Mrs. Parker's group just now.  Of course I can always leave the employment, but for the first time in a long time I feel like I could actually make friends.  I know you will say I could make friends here, and I could.  But these people could also be a resource for me, or us, later on.  I'm hesitant to cut those ties yet."

Callum says, "Abby, I haven't offered you a job yet.  First of all, I can't, that would have to be a decision of the whole Stuart Magic Council.  And I hadn't told Pepe and Maria to even discuss that topic with you.  I shouldn't be surprised though, Pepe is always twelve steps ahead of me....never play chess with him."   She adds,  "And you and I both know, even Bast knows, that you and I do not have a strictly professional relationship.  I'm not saying that it couldn't all work out beautifully.  But we must admit that it could get complicated." 

He says, Abby, both of us have uncertain futures.  Part of me wants to ask Mrs. Parker for employment, although I am also needed here, and working for Queen Neferka is also tempting, not that she's asked me yet either.  For that matter, I don't even know that I've been fired yet from the Queen's service, although knowing Campion Bond as I do I cannot imagine a circumstance where I won't be.  As for our relationship, I can honestly say that I have never asked any of my professional associates to a romantic dinner at Paris's finest restaurant, so consider yourself fortunate.  Plus one other thing that I learned long ago, complications can be fun." 

A smile split her face. "Oh yes, they can.  But you and your friends can't ask so many pointed questions without raising some expectations," she laughed.  "I know that everything is uncertain now. But as long as you were telling me this much, I felt it only fair to be upfront and honest with you about what I'm thinking.  And now, isn't that enough thinking? After our very well-behaved and proper dinner, we can go somewhere and cause a scandal."  She asked then, from curiosity rather than concern, "How likely are we to end up in the gossip pages?"   

He answers, "Not likely at all given what we did earlier today.  We returned the former Empress and Mr. Duruy to Paris, and they are also now both married to each other.  I would be shocked if anything else that happened today to anybody in society is even given consideration for the gossip columns."   She says, "Oh, that's right! And it likely won't take long for word of the defeat of the Weekly Wizard's to start moving around.  A lot of it will be speculation, but Paris loves speculation if I remember her right."  He answers,  "Yes indeed. Given how close we are to the Weekly Wizard's situation I wouldn't dare to try to make any inquiries.  But I did ask Pepe and Maracita to find out what they could while they're here."

She asks, "Can you tell me what you've been doing since we saw each other last?  I know obviously you've been working for the Service, but can you tell me about it?  And I do understand if you can't."  He says, "Well, now, that puts me in an awkward position. I told you I would keep no secrets from you, but quite a bit of that is not mine to share and doing so could compromise others who I work with."   She says, "And that's why I said I understand if you can't.  Not every secret is yours, especially when your job is secrets.  I'm sure you understand that anything entrusted to me by Mrs. Parker's group must stay with me, too.

It really has been years, hasn't it? I've worked in Egypt, Greece, and Norway since I graduated.  Then of course I spent about a year back home in New Orleans after my father passed, helping my mother adjust and get settled.  She's doing well now, but it was difficult for a while.  I was excited to get the offer from Mrs. Parker's group.  It's a chance to travel to a lot of different places, but home base is in Florida, not too far from Mama." 

He laughs "And here I thought that I was becoming an international spy to see the world!  You've been to far more places than I have.  The only two countries outside of Great Britain that I have been to since our previous meeting have been Egypt and France, both of which you've been at today!  Essentially I received training at the Pitt Rivers and Petrie Estates, helped my team establish themselves here at the Land of Queen Mary, and then went to Egypt with them last summer. 

As for my secrets, I can tell you a little about the organization itself.  Torchwood was created by Queen Victoria to investigate threats to the Empire related to wizardry as well as those of extra-dimensional and extra-terrestrial origins.  We are funded through British Military Intelligence, although the operatives are all civilians.  That is primarily to establish plausible deniability in the event that we are caught, so that there will be no international incidents that can be blamed on the Queen.  That separation also gives us the freedom to use magic to accomplish our tasks." 

Abby raised her eyebrows. "Well, my travel was an unusual situation.  One of my father's friends was able to get me recommended as an assistant to an archeologist who works with a group that had several sites working, so we traveled between them.  But hold on a moment here, extra-dimensional and extra-terrestrial?"   He replies, "Why yes. You just met Bast.  She doesn't live here on Earth does she?"

Abby says, "I suppose not. But I'm an American, I don't generally think of gods and governments in the same sentence. Keeping an eye on the actions of gods wouldn't seem... I don't know, necessary to me. Bast is the first time I've seen evidence of them taking any kind of direction action, after all."   He replies, "Not all extra-dimensional or extra-terrestrial creatures are deities, far from it.  Think of most as being mortal minions that the deities command, or in many cases, mortal minions that got tired of being lackeys to the gods so came here to live instead. 

There are lots of opportunities here.  I know of one man from another planet who works as a butler for a London aristocrat."  She replies, "Oh, now you can't be serious.  I can believe someone would become tired of being bossed around by a deity, but to become a butler?  That's one too far."   Callum says, "He also serves as the aristocrat's bodyguard and nurse, putting his prior military training to work.  He if from a race that is dedicated to profound loyalty and honor, so serving another does him well."  "Mmm, hmm, and next you'll be telling me he looks like a potato and aristocrat is a pre-historic lizard," she teased.

The food is delivered to the table and looks wonderful.  Callum must also be rather hungry as table conversation is at a bare minimum for the next twenty minutes.  When the last of the plates are close to empty and the wine bottle is near the bottom he says, "I think I made the restaurant choice."  Abby says, "I think you may be a little tipsy.  You left out a very important word.  Right or wrong choice?  I've quite enjoyed it, myself."   

Callum replies, "Then it is the right choice.  And you may be right about the wine, it has actually been over a month since I had anything alcoholic, I seem to be out of practice."  She answers, "I think you  should have some more; it'll make it easier for me to have my wicked way with you later."  He smiles and says, "As if either of us need alcohol for that.  But once this meal is finished we do have a piece of business to take care of, a telegram to Queen Neferka letting her know that we will be delayed for a few days."   Abby asks, "What do you plan to tell her?  Minor repairs seems like the obvious choice.  You plan for us to be here several days?" 

He says, "Now here is where it gets interesting.  We need to keep the message cryptic enough for Neferka to understand, but vague enough that if it falls into the hands of the French Ruling Council or the Weekly Wizards they will not understand it.  We could leave tomorrow, but I would prefer to go on either Friday or Saturday to give my staff time to fully examine the dirigible, especially the levitation devices on the gondola." 

Abby says, "That will be a challenge.  Any message going to the Queen, or even to Egypt could be suspect.  I don't suppose there's any third party you trust to send the telegram to, and then have them send it on?"   He replies, "Ah yes, that would work. Paris to Cairo by way of Glasgow."  She suggests, "The wording will still have to be cryptic, but it's less likely to be looked at.  Minor repairs then?  Or perhaps a suggestion that we need to lay low?  I'm not sure about that one; if we had started back right away we should have been fine."

He says, "Yes, but if we had started back right away you would not have a full picture of who I am.  That is very important.  I was dishonest with you before, I do not wish to do so now.  The Land of Queen Mary is not something I could have just described to you, it needed to be seen.  Plus, no matter how old I become I am still a boy who likes to play with toys.  After flying the dirigible all of the way from Egypt to France how could I not want to have one of my own?"  She reached across the table and took his hand. "Cal, the Land of Queen Mary is obviously an enormous part of who you are.  But it's not all you are.  It will take a long time to get a full picture of this man."  She smiled and shook her head. "Not many boys can just decide to copy the dirigible they were lent."

He says, "Yes, but if I can then why shouldn't I?  Torchwood's research indicated that the French had four working models.  Three of those were now destroyed.  But those four were constructed somewhere, so there will probably be more built in the same location going forward.  The remaining one will be staying  with Queen Neferka.   She will need it to control the flow of ships in the canal if she wants to maintain her threat about countries not using it until Egypt's treasures are returned.  So that means I need to make another, just as I am equally sure your Mrs. Parker is going to do the same with that Dreadnaught gondola that she commandeered."  

The waiter comes and brings them the dessert menu.  Abby looked of the menu until the waiters left the table.  "I didn't say you shouldn't.  But it's true I'm not used to being around people who can just casually decide to build their own dirigible," she laughed.  "Mrs. Parker may do the same with the Dreadnaught, but it's not exactly the most subtle way to travel.  Mmm, I think pot de creme today."  "Make that two," he tells the waiter.  After the man departs the table Callum says, "Okay, so how about this.  I send my Uncle Lord Galloway a cable asking for him to notify Egypt's new monarch that we plan to arrive in Egypt on either Friday or Saturday to discuss future archaeological expeditions in Egypt, and that we will be bringing a wedding present for her."  She paused for a moment. "My urge to over-explain wants to add more, but you are right I think to keep it simple."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 120,  "Paris at Night",  September 12, 1882, 11:45 PM. *

Abby adds, "And it's not as if Mr. Eastman and Miss West aren't there to smooth things over.  I would hope they could all at least understand that you would have needed to sleep before making another long flight.  Of course, Ruby didn't seem to have much sense of any need to hide anything from Queen Neferka.  By the time we get back she will probably have us in a passionate but tragic love affair on the scale of Romeo and Juliet," she laughed.  "But I depend on Mr. Eastman to keep her from saying anything she shouldn't."   He replies, "Hmmm.....Romeo and Juliet you say. Can I request a different ending?" 

Abby answers, "I'm the wrong girl for a Romeo and Juliet ending. I never did learn to swoon or moon over a man.  I'm afraid I'm not a proper southern belle after all," she said, letting her own natural accent come out.  "I'm afraid if a tragic ending came after us, we'd just kick it in the teeth in make up our own."   He says, "I concur, truth be told, I'm not exactly the right type for Romeo either.  Although my father certainly has lived up to his role in that production." 

She says, "I wouldn't want a Romeo anyway.  One moment he's in love with one woman, the next he's in love with a teenage girl for no reason other than he looked at her.  That's not romance, that's insanity.  Cal, I don't know your father.  One incident, even one that was aimed at me and hurt me tremendously, doesn't make someone.  But it sounds like there's history I don't know.  Why was I so offensive to him?  Don't worry, I won't take it personally.  He doesn't know me, so it can't be personal." 

Callum says, "It's not who you are, it's who you aren't.  His primary concern is increasing the family's standing.  He has always resented that it is his older brother who heads the family rather than him.  For that matter, he resents that the House of Stuart no longer rules Great Britain.  He has always had high hopes that his son would gain favorable standing with the Queen and then have opportunities to marry upward."   "And you don't share that view," she said. "And you getting released from Her Majesty's service thwarts his hope of you finding favor with the Queen.   And I suppose he has always tried to control what you do through threats in disinheritance.  But if he follows through, who does he have to pin his ambitions on then?"   

Callum says, "I do have two younger sisters, who might eventually give him Grandchildren, but they would not bear the Stuart name."   "And the name's the thing. It seems there is nothing to know of him that you cannot learn just by knowing the name.  And that is sad, Cal.  To have never grown beyond your name.  Have you ever at least felt that he loved your immediate family, just because you were his children?  Just because your mother is his wife?" 

He says, "Love of children is a interesting concept among British nobility.  They usually tend to express that love by hiring the best nannies and tutors, and then by sending their children to the finest boarding schools and then universities.  Based upon that criteria, he has fulfilled those obligations."  She says, "We have all that in the south, too, if you're rich enough. I adored my governess, but she never told the place of my parents.  Well, I can feel free to dislike your father as much as I want now, as he sounds thoroughly unlikeable.  How did you turn out so different?"   

He smiles and says, "Well, first of all, I haven't had any children.  Seriously though, how I live my life really has nothing to do with my parents, other than the Stuart heritage of maintaining Mary Stuart's vision.  So as it see it, I now have five possible choices left open to me, I can stay at the Land of Queen Mary, I can request an office job with Torchwood, I can ask Queen Neferka for a job as an Egyptian archaeologist, I can ask Mrs. Parker for a job as an American archaeologist, or I can walk the entire length of the Great Wall of China."   "Go with China," she deadpanned. "It would keep you busy for quite a while."  


Abby waited a beat, then said to Callum, "You don't lack for options.  But right now you don't even know what tomorrow will bring and you still have a dirigible to fly back to Egypt.  I understand the urge to plan ahead, but this may be one of those times where the decision will just have to come when the time is right.  Or you could try flipping a coin.  Nothing like leaving it to chance to help you figure out what you really want."  He says, "The coin flip only works when there are two options to pick from, so I would have to narrow my list.  Yes, I can wait to finally decide.  We'll spend tomorrow here and head back on Friday.  I should make a decision by the time we get there if I am going to be asking either of those ladies for a job.  And then again, there's still the China option." 

Abby replies, "That sounds like a good idea to me.  If you don't mind my saying, I'd think twice before deciding to ask Queen Neferka for work.  I didn't spend much time with her, but there was something about her.  She will be a shrewd, intelligent ruler. Egypt is in excellent hands, I think.  But she seems remote.  And you know too, in every great ruler's story there are almost always some dark, ugly decisions.  Just seriously consider if you can match wits with her, or you may end up helping things happen that you don't like.

I'll need to get my hands on some clothes, and I am having a bath tomorrow.  A long, soaking, hot bath. Cantrips can keep you clean, but there is nothing like a hot soak.  I'm sure I could borrow some more clothes.  But I'm in Paris.  Why would I not shop?"  Callum says, "Indeed, some of the best shops will be closed now but there should be more than enough open for us to find you something.  Let's made that quick detour over to the telegraph office and then we can go shopping."   Abby says, "Oh, I had thought of coming back into the city tomorrow to do that.  I had the impression you'd be busy for at least part of the day.  Your anticipated meeting," she said.  "But I certainly won't object to going now.  I'll really just need some night clothes and a day dress." 

He says, "Paris is an around-the-clock city from spring to autumn, we will find somewhere."  They head outside where their carriage is waiting in the adjacent lot.  He quickly transports them to the telegraph office, with them arriving just after midnight.  The place is surprisingly busy, with dozens of well dressed men sending and receiving telegrams from the clerks.  Callum listens for a few seconds and says, "Ah, that makes sense, these men work for French finance.  The San Francisco Stock Exchange just closed a few minutes ago."   She says, "Dealing in gold, I take it."  They soon find an available clerk and the telegram is sent to Glasgow. 

Callum turns to her and tells the driver to take them to the main shopping district.   She asks, "So what do you have planned after I pick up what I need? Or is it a very great secret?"   He says, "My secret is that I have no plans.  What would you like to do?"   She replies, "I really have no idea. Something with dancing and a show?  The place where Pepe and Maracita were going sounded wonderful, but I'm sure we'd want to let them have their own night.  They did mention the Moulin Rouge."   He says, "Okay, so we can either go there directly and you could do your shopping tomorrow when the carriage comes in to pick up Pepe and Maracita, or we can do your shopping now and then go to the Mouin Rouge."  

She says, "I can do the shopping tomorrow, that was what I'd imagined anyway.  Especially if you have to send the carriage back in any case.  Let's go have fun."  Callum tells the driver "82 Boulevard de Clichy." He soon brings them to the foot of Montmarche Hill, the district of the city's young-at-heart. Abby spots the distinctive red windmill on its roof of the Moulin Rouge Cabaret as they near the building.  She asks, "Have you been here before?"  He says, "Oh yes, Pepe and Maracita brought me here the week that I became the Landholder.  I have been here a few times since then when my Father was in the city entertaining business associates.  It is a lively night spot." 

Abby answers, "That sounds like just what I need. This week has been... long.  And exhausting.  And terrifying.  To be here now seems almost unreal, and I'm going to enjoy every moment of it even if it turns out to be just a dream."  He says, "Tonight will be great, let loose and have fun.  Tomorrow will be even better, as we basically have no plans, other than both of us taking a day off before returning to Egypt." 

"I'm not sure which sounds better.  Now, be a gentleman and help a Lady down," Abby said with a smile. When the carriage came to a full stop Cal stepped down and offered her a hand.  Her ears were already filled with the music coming from inside.  The faint smell of tobacco smoke and liquor wafted from the door. This place, half a world away from New Orleans, suddenly felt like home.  She lifted her chin, took the offered hand and stepped out of the carriage. "Buy me a drink?" she grinned.  They make their way over to the bar and Callum order the drinks.  A long row of dancing girls are on stage dancing the can-can. 

Abby and Cal spent the next several hours inside the Moulin Rouge.  After the famous can-can, a singer took the stage and favored them with several gorgeous ballads and a few bawdy tunes.  Afterward, the music started up and the patrons started dancing.  It was the first night in a long time that Abby didn't feel the weight of any responsibility weighing her down.  She and Cal danced and laughed, and she even danced with a few other amiable gents who wanted nothing more than to spend a few minutes with a pretty lady.

There was a difference between the Moulin Rouge and the clubs in New Orleans.  Back home, the clubs and the music in them were a celebration of life, a chance to be together and be alive.  Here, they felt like a celebration of the art, a place to see and be seen. It was both more and less.  Perhaps it was that the Moulin Rouge was a place one came for fantasy and escape, and the clubs back home where a place to come to knit the community together.  Both were delightful in their own ways. 

Things at the club begin to wind down and the happy couple exit at the hour of 3:00AM.  The carriage picks them up for the return ride to the Land of Queen Mary.   Once they were settled inside the carriage, Abby leaned back and released a sigh. "I think I may have had a bit too much champagne," she laughed lightly.  "Thank you. I needed that. What an amazing place, the show was wonderful."  "We both needed a night off," he replies. 

He says, "When we get back to the house a guest room will have been drawn up for you. Feel free to sleep in tomorrow as late as you would like."  She replies, "I was already going to do that.  I know I slept on the way up, but just like you it was days without sleep and with very little food.  I definitely need more rest."  She pulled her feet up under her and leaned against Cal. "I may start now."  She was quiet for a minute. "I'm glad we stumbled into each other, Cal."  "And I as well" he replies.  She quickly falls asleep. 

When they arrive back at the house he awakens her and helps her into the manor and up the staircase.  He wishes her goodnight and gives her a short but passionate kiss on the lips.  A maid who introduces herself as Evette then shows Abigail to her room.  The room is large, approximately fifteen-by-twenty-five feet in size.  The outer wall is stone with stained glass windows.  The inner walls are a thick dark oak.  The furnishings and wall decor are made of the finest materials and date from the time that Mary Stuart would have been the Queen of France. 

Evette turns down the bed, with has an elaborate quilt depicting the Stuart tartan.  Evette and draws Abby's attention to a pitcher of ice water that has been left on a bedside table along with crystal glasses.  She then shows Abby an almost hidden doorway in the wall that leads to a private bathroom with both hot and cold running water.  The tub and sink are porcelain with gold plating on the metal bases.  She asks if Abigail needs anything further.

"No. No, thank you, you're very kind."  The young lady curtsied and left the room, and Abby hoped that she had not been obliged to wait up for them to come home.  Any other day Abby would have poked around the room, looking at this and that.  But tonight she just picked up the nightdress that had been thoughtfully left for her and went into the bathroom.  The basics had been provided for her, and she took care of her bedtime routine quickly.  She slipped into the luxurious bed and pulled up the covers.  Any bed was luxurious, she had learned this over the years of sleeping wherever she could find a spot, but this one was especially so.  She barely had time to release a deep sigh before she was asleep again.

When Abigail awakens the sun is shining through the fold where the draperies meet.  Looking across the room to a clock on the mantle above the fireplace she sees that it is now 10:30AM.  Abby stretched, the pulled the covers up a bit tighter.  For a moment, she hoped she might sleep a bit more, but the colored sunlight behind the draperies was enticing, and eventually she pushed back the covers and swung her feet to the floor.

First order of business was a bath. Her own dress had been cleaned, and another had been left in the room that looked as if it would fit, and very well. She went into the pristine white bathroom.  Tiles lined the walls up to the height of her shoulder, where the same rich, dark wood as decorated the bedroom reached up to the high ceiling.  The accents were all deep green.  The towels, the mat on the floor, the delicate knotwork hand-painted on the tiles as a border around the room.  It was by far the richest room she'd ever had to herself.

The water ran hot almost immediately, and Abby filled the tub, leaving just enough room to fit herself in without water spilling out.  As she sank in, she noticed for the first time several ugly bruises from the last few days, and a yellowish tinge to her arms at the shoulders where her arms had gotten pulled.  The hot water helped soak the aches and pains away, and when the water finally began to cool she pulled herself out and dressed in the lovely red dress that had been left for her.

Back out in the main bedroom, she looked at the bell pull that would summon a servant to the room.  She didn't really need anything, but she also didn't really know where she was going in the house.  Finally she decided just to go out and see what she would find, which would hopefully be breakfast of some kind. 

Abby finds herself in the middle of a central corridor of the second floor interior.  The corridor is illuminated by magical light, is ten feet wide and that runs over twenty feet both left and right.  There is another door directly opposite the one she exited and two more pairs of doors opposite each other on the same falls fifteen feet both left and right.  The wall at both ends of the corridor to the right has a pair of doors on them while the wall at the corridor's end on the left has three doors on it.  She also sees to the right where the first floor staircase reaches the second floor. 

As certain as she was that she must be the last one sleeping, it still didn't seem very polite to stick her nose into what were certain to be private, family rooms.  Instead, she turned to the right and followed the staircase back down to the first floor.   As she arrives in the main foyer, a servant woman who is busy polishing the statue of Mary Stuart stops working and approaches. "Would Miss Marsters care for her morning meal?" the woman asks. 

"I would, if you would be so kind to direct me," Abby smiled, taming the New Orleans accent in her French.  She had been in many places before that had staff and servants, and she had never felt odd about it.  But here... Perhaps it was because she was the only guest, and probably an object of curiosity.  The best thing to do was behave as they expected her to, with an extra helping of kindness on top. 

Abigail is escorted over to the front door on the east wall which is opened to her.  Inside is an elaborate formal dining room that is indeed fit for a Queen.  The room is thirty-foot square with a pair of rectangular tables set out to form "T". White linen tablecloths cover both tables, but only three place settings are laid out, at the bottom section of the T along the north wall nearest a set of swinging double doors that presumably go to the kitchen.  The tables settings are at the far end and then also to the chairs immediately right and left of the end.  The servant holds one of the side chairs for Abby and then excuses herself, heading out the door they entered rather than the one to the kitchen area. 

It was uncomfortably quiet alone in the room.  It was stunning, with the bright sunlight streaming in through the windows and setting the dark wood paneling glowing.  Long, cream-colored draperies kept the dark panels from making the room feel somber, instead providing a balancing contrast for the light.  She could imagine the room in the evening, with the elaborate crystal chandelier hanging above the table brightly lit with candles, their flickering flames reflecting of the gleaming wood.

What she couldn't imagine was a warm family meal.  The table in her parents home, whether it was just the three of them or Aunts, Uncles, and cousins helping to fill the room, there was always laughter, and usually a hand getting slapped somewhere.  Neti, the family cook, was often at the table with them; more often than she wasn't.  But perhaps the problem was what she knew of Cal's family, and not the room.  She sighed, then looked around to see if there happened to be a newspaper nearby, or perhaps a bell she was supposed to ring. 

Abigail does not have to wait long until somebody enters.  She recognizes the older man as Charles Beauclerk VI, but he is attired quite differently than when she first met him the previous day.  At that time he had on denim overalls and a plaid flannel shirt.  Today he is wearing full Scottish attire, with a pressed linen cream-colored shirt, a kilt of the Royal Stuart tartan with a matching tam-style hat, a wide belt with sporron and on the belt is an ancient single-shot solid metal pistol used in Charles Stuart's day, full knee socks with garters, high boots, and a bouquet of fresh flowers in his hand.  

He moves forward and bows to Abigail and presents her with the flowers saying, "Welcome to our household."  "Oh, they're lovely, thank you!" she said, taking the bouquet, a mixture of stunning roses and wildflowers.  "But what's this all about? You do cut quite a dashing figure this morning, I must say."  He says, "Last night I did not know that we would be having guests, or I would have dressed accordingly.  Today I am well aware of that fact."  He seats himself on the side opposite her.  "I had only a light snack earlier, planning to join your and Callum for your morning meal.  He has been notified that you are down here and should be joining us momentarily." 

"Neither of you needed to wait on me, I know I must have slept quite late.  Although I am glad to have the company, and the flowers," she added, taking a deep breath of their sweet fragrance."  He replies, "Mr. Stuart was not waiting, I only now awakened him, per his request."  

Abby asked Cal's cousin Charles, "What are your plans for the day, if I may be so bold?  I assume Cal will be busy with business, he's been away so long and leaving again so soon."   Charles replies, "Mr. Stuart gives me wide discretion in the daily operation of this estate, so I will probably only require an hour of his time to address open matters.  Following the meal either he or I can give you the full tour of this property.  You will be alone for a short time this afternoon, as Miss. Chester has called for a meeting of the senior managers, although between the music room and the library I am certain you will be able to find something to keep yourself occupied during that time." 

"I never had any trouble keeping myself busy in a library.  I had thought to go back into Paris and do a bit of shopping, but seeing that my need has been provided for," she indicated the red gown she was wearing, "that doesn't seem to be necessary.  And if there's a meeting, I suspect it may have already left to pick up Pepe and Maracita.  Charles says, "Oh, it won't be leaving for another forty-five minutes.  The carriage can go rather fast, about twice the speed that you are probably familiar with in the United States."

Abby says, "I apologize, about the meeting I mean.  I think that's my fault. I think there are some concerns about how forthcoming Cal has been with me."   Charles smiles and says, "Don't blame yourself, it was inevitable.  You may have been the catalyst for this conversation, but some of what will be said is long overdue, and would have occurred eventually."  Abby was quiet for a moment. "When family is involved, a lot of things so unsaid too long.  Hopefully any hurt feelings won't linger too long after the air gets cleared.  It sounds like you have a few things you'll be glad to get off your chest, too." 

He says, "Oh yes, indeed.  Miss Chester feels a sense of entitlement.  Her grandfather and mother were both the landholders, and she was actually born here.  But she lacks the necessary skills and mindset to actually do any of the jobs she feels should be hers."   Abby replies, "It must be hard though, to see your Mother pass something on to a cousin instead of her daughter, even if it was the right decision for the land and the mission.  As I said, family." 

He replies, "Actually, her mother left when Miss Meagan was just a toddler, so wouldn't have passed it on to her.  Mr. Chester's work in Sterling required him to bring his family there.  A number of related Stuarts served short-term until Miss Baronese decided to take the job.  She was here for many decades.  Callum was right to invite Meagan back here, she never fit in well back in Scotland and was somewhat of an embarrassment to her Father after her Mother's passing.  He loved her but could not adjust to the impulsive magic use of a sorcerer, always fearing the wrath of the church would come down on the family.  And Meagan is a wonderful sorcerer and is generally well-liked.  Things would be a lot harder here without her.  It's really only myself, Callum, Pepe and Maracita who she constantly clashes with." 

Abby replies, "So she has a wonderful gift, and a strong one, but it cuts two ways. Her father feared it. It brought her here, but still holds her back because it isn't the wizard's gift.  Something she rightly esteems about herself also drags her down."  Abby shook her head. "It must be maddening. And it would undermine your sense of who you are and your strengths.  No wonder she fights so hard for what, to her, would be recognition of her talents."  

He smiles and says, "Ah, so you understand. That's the hardest part, in so many ways she is correct, she should have either Callum's job, my job or Pepe's job.  But with her temper and closed-mindedness, that would not necessary be the best thing for the family.  Well, today we will at least have a spirited discussion on the subject."   Abby replies, "I don't envy you or Cal this morning. I'd guess I'm the most content person here this morning, with such delightful company and a beautiful bouquet. And absolutely no obligations."  "And a true ray of sunshine," states Callum as he enters the room. 


[We return to Zakazik with the next chapter then alternate chapters between Paris and Egypt after that.]


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 121,  "Negotiation Parameters" ,  September 12, 1882, 6:00 P.M. *

In Zakazik, George and Ruby are approaching the dining room of the Grand Hotel.   Unlike prior visits to this room, when it was open to the public, it looks remarkably different now. Most of the tables and chairs have been removed, with one long table now in the center. However, this table currently is not set. Instead, there is a smaller table with only four chairs that has been set and arranged over near the fireplace on the far wall. A small fire is burning and throwing off a variety of colors, mostly reds and oranges, but with some blue, green and purple streams.  Several guards stand by the entrance way to the room. Five of them are human but the one who catches George and Ruby's eye is Neferka's Ogre bodyguard, who they have not seen since earlier that morning. 

Ruby hooked her arm through George's as they strolled into the dining room.  She nodded at the ogre. "Good evening Mengesha. I hope all is well, with you and with the Queen?"  He nods and says, "Indeed it is Miss West, Mr. Eastman. I greatly thank the both of you for all that you have done today to help keep the Queen safe. I would have been with her at all times if she had not ordered me elsewhere." Ruby says,  "Of course, I am certain no one blames you for being away. We know you would give your life for the Queen."  Ruby glanced back over the room. "So what is going on? I thought there would be a big dinner here tonight."   He replies, "Actually no, there will just be the four of you." 

Ruby says, "The four of us? George and I, the Queen and... Do you know who the last person is?"  He replies, "Her sister Amisi." "Oh, yes, well, thank you." She smiled at the ogre before sweeping into the room.  " I am starving, I hope the Queen comes soon. I hadn't realized how hungry I was until just now. Luckily the food here is very good." They do not have to wait long for the two young ladies to arrive. They come with a full complement of servants, although most are left at the doorway. Ruby and George rise as they see the Queen and her sister.

The women enter and Neferka says for them all to sit. They are no sooner seated with the waiters come forward with the first course of what appears to be a multi-course meal. Their glasses are also filled, with four before each person. One is filled with water, another with wine, a third with fruit juice and the fourth with whiskey. The waiters then all depart, giving privacy to the quartet.   "Welcome and our thanks for the invitation your highnesses" says George as they sit. "Amazing what this place can put together when there is a royal decree" adds George with a grin. "I know I, and I suspect Ruby, haven't had a decent meal in quite some time." 

Neferka says, "Yes, and we will not be interrupted. We should have an excellent fourteen-course meal, one that is long overdue in my opinion."    "Fourteen courses? Good thing I'm hungry," Ruby laughed.  Neferka continues, "Now, Ruby and George, you've met my sister Amisi but I do not think that you were ever formally introduced. She is the closest of my two sisters to my age, which also now makes her the heir to the throne. That is why I insisted that she accompany me here. None of us princesses were ever taught to rule, but I at least paid attention. Amisi means Flower in Egyptian, and she unfortunately has always been treated like a delicate little flower. That ends today, as she will now undergo a crash course in leadership with me as her professor. 

She turns towards her sister and says "Amisi. I wanted Barrister Sefu to remain in Cairo for the short term because we need to negotiate peace accords with both the rebel army and the British forces. We need the rebels to disarm and disband, and we need the British to leave Egypt altogether. As my father's former Chief of Staff he brings far too much baggage into these delicate negotiations. Mr. Eastman, however, can be seen as totally impartial and has the skill set to accomplish what I need."

She turns to George and says, "You will be adequately compensated for your time Mr. Eastman. The first thing you need to communicate to both parties is that Ahmed Orabi will receive no special treatment from me during these negotiations. His role as my husband and consort will be irrelevant to these discussions as it is his role as the rebel leader and the rebel leader alone who we will negotiating with. And while it may sadden the woman known as Neferka to have to exile or imprison the man, if it is decided that those options become what the Queen of Egypt must do, then so be it. Anything less would be a violation of the wedding vows that both he and I took before Bast and her Pantheon."  

When the serious talk began and Ruby's eyes started to glaze over. Talking business was never her strong suit. She did catch some of what was being said.  She comments, "This sounds like a dangerous job George has in front of him."    Neferka says, "A challenging one yes, but I think that the true danger has passed." 

"Challenging is an understatement. But neither side would dare violate the truce Bast established nor the rules of warfare on negotiations. I will of course require not only a letter authorizing me, but some other token, especially for the rebels, that signifies that I am negotiating in your name and authority. If you wish, your sister can accompany me to listen to the negotiations. I won't promise excitement, but they can be instructive." replies George

Neferka replies, "Yes, she should see what you do, it will help to explain much to her. As for Bast's influence, that will help, but we still have something that both sides coveted. I do not think they will just withdraw their demands out of hand. Britain will want a permanent military presence, which I will not allow, and the rebels will want a permanent voice in the government, which I also will not allow. You have considerable latitude to negotiate on my behalf, but I will not sacrifice my sovereignty." 

George pulls out his magical notebook that has somehow miraculously made it through the chaos of the past few weeks. He opens it and begins to write. "Forgive my rudeness for writing at the table, but this is a working meal. Ok no permanent British military presence, no permanent rebel voice in government. Any other restrictions? Obviously the British would like to see assurances about access to the canal. Perhaps a five-year accord where a single military base with naval access near the canal to supplement Egyptian security until you can rebuild appropriate security measures?"   She replies, "No physical structures, perhaps ship anchorages at Port Said or Alexandria. I do not want any British near Cairo.

He continues, "As for the rebels, what was their original motivation? And if you will forgive the forwardness of the question, but the marriage to Orabi was arranged and politically motivated. Do you want to see Orabi exiled or otherwise removed? I can direct negotiations to further your personal as well as national desires."   She says, "Their original motive was that wanted to remove undue foreign influence. Clearly, having you as an American facilitate this will not please them, but America has no ambitions of colonizing the world. Orabi will also want to have things settled before Sefu arrives on Friday and relieves you. No I do not want to see Ahmed exiled or imprisoned, but I am sincere about following through on that if it becomes necessary. If Orabi pushes you feel free to push back." 

He says, "Ok, no physical structures. I think I can leverage the expulsion of the French cabal to get appropriate concessions from the British. The rebels may be more difficult, but if Orabi and his commanders order them to disband, that will help and I have some influence with them.  And while your sister and I both know something of Egypt's current situation please answer these next two questions as if we did not, so that I truly understand your position and provide her with context.  What is the current governmental organization? What governmental institutions are in place to run day to day operations?

She smiles and says, "It is a monarchy. And the monarch is more than just a King or Queen, the leader is the Pharaoh, a ruling position directly liked and presumed to be supported by the Egyptian Pantheon. The King or Queen can delegate responsibilities and day-to-day operations.  The issue with the rebels relates entirely to the Suez Canal. The 101 mile canal was constructed in the time of my father's reign during the decade of 1859 to 1869 at a cost of $100 million. However, the consensus of Orabi and the rebel leaders is that my father King Hakar was sold a "bill of goods" as the countries that helped to finance the canal are also its primary customers and pay a greatly reduced fee as part of the original treaty. So Egypt's debt repayment has exceeded revenue, forcing Egypt to "sell" partial ownership of the canal to their British creditors in return for partial debt reconsideration. 

The rebels feel that King Hakar sold Egypt out, this great canal has hurt rather than helped the country, and they feel that it is only through total negation of the prior agreements that the country will ever recover. As British interests were therefore threatened, the British put their military might on the side of King Hakar to preserve the status quo.  Barrister Sefu was one of the original backers of the canal. He feels that in the long-run it will still be of great benefit to Egypt, and that we are currently just suffering from short-term cash flow issues that will dissipate in a generation or two.

Ruby waited anxiously for the next course of food. While the Queen's sister looked like she was listening, her eyes were glazed over, a feeling Ruby was familiar with. She did say she would help in any way but she really had no idea what they were talking about so couldn't contribute.

George replies "I believe I will be able to reach an agreement that will be satisfactory to you. Whether it is satisfactory to the rebels or the British is another story." George pauses a moment for a bite or two. "I wonder if this will impact my corporate presence in the greater United Kingdom?" he muses.  He takes another bite and shrugs. "C'est la guerre" he adds with a grin. 

He adds, "But I fear we are boring the less diplomatically inclined among us." George says turning to Ruby. "How is your food my dearest?"   "It's absolutely delightful," Ruby responded with a smile. "While I don't pretend to know what you are talking about, I do understand it is important. Do not stop on my account. I'll just keep enjoying my dinner." 

Neferka says, "We are almost completed the business. When do you want to start and with which faction or both simultaneously? We can send messengers to the camps once this meal is completed."   "No time like the present. I would like to strike while the iron is hot, meaning the manifestation of Bast. So after dinner I suppose. I would like a central conference room, with two independent rooms attached. That way I can have separate as well as joint talks as needed. Also may I have Lieutenant Colonel Hassan placed at my disposal for the talks?  I feel he would be respected by both sides and would function very well as my assistant in this endeavor." replies George.   She says, "Yes, although Dhahabiya Hassan is no longer a Lieutenant Colonel, he has received a promotion to the rank of Colonel." 

Ruby gritted her teeth. "I know you are eager to help the Queen but isn't it a little late to start negotiations tonight?  I mean, by the time we finish this delicious 14 course meal the Queen has had prepared for us... Wouldn't starting fresh be more ideal? By the time each side gets their message and responds... I don't know much about these things but it just seems the morning would be better."    George smiles and pats Ruby's hand. "Of course you are right my dear. It will take some time to send messengers and allows the representatives to arrive, the rooms to be made ready. So yes, let preparations begin, but the real work can start in the morning, after this sumptuous meal and a good night's sleep." replies George. 

"Of course, that is if it pleases the Queen. I would imagine even a Queen needs some time to rest her mind and relax, even if just a little." Ruby shot George a quick look! letting him know she had her own plans for him this evening.    The Queen says, "Yes, there is no need to accomplish it all tonight. Messages will be sent this evening, the negotiations will all take place tomorrow. Ruby, I want my sister to be present but my being there would undermine Mr. Eastman's work, so once initial introductions are made and the people he will be talking with are assured that he speaks on my behalf I will then be available to spend some time with you." 

Ruby exclaims, "That will be fabulous! As long as it doesn't interfere, of course. We haven't had much chance to shop, or see sights for that matter. It would be nice to get to see the beauty of Egypt. Don't you agree George?"   "Yes, it would be nice to see the beauty of Egypt without someone trying to shoot at us, roaring from one place to another at high speed. One more task my love, then we can see them together. So why don't you take tomorrow to shop, once negotiations are done, though it may take more than one day, we will see the sights" replies George. 

"It's a date! With both of you," Ruby grinned and went back to eating. They could talk as much business as they needed now, she was satisfied. The final two courses are severed, both being desserts. One is a lemon-almond pie with cream topping. The other is vanilla bean ice cream with shaved Swiss chocolate on the top.   As usual, George and Ruby chose opposite desserts. As they chatted lightly Ruby helped herself to some of George's dessert, and he just smiled. 

Once they were finished eating, Ruby squeezed her friend's hand. "I know sleeping tonight may not come easy to you. And of course, you have your sister. But if you need me, just send someone, and I will be there." Ruby stood and stretched then offered George her hand. "Let's go, it's getting late."  George stood and pushed in his chair. "Good night Your Highness." Ruby did the same but paused, to see if her friend had any need of her now before she left.  Neferka tells George, "The messages will be sent for tomorrow's meetings. What hour do you wish to start?  

George replied, "9:00A.M.  Thank you Your Majesty, and you have a good night."  With that George and Ruby retire to their room. Ruby plopped on the bed, full and tired. George began undressing and when he turned back to look at Ruby, she was already passed out on the bed. He kissed Ruby on the cheek and passed out next to her. 

George awakens at 8:00AM. As he exits the bedroom of the suite he sees that a pair of young Egyptian teenage girls are waiting to assist him. One says that she has drawn him a bath while the other presents him with the clothing that he had worn the previous day, which has now been cleaned and pressed. He also notices one addition, as a holster with a revolver has been attached to his belt. 

George takes a bit of exercise, a luxury he hasn't had for a bit, and brings a cigar and a bottle of scotch into the bath with him. The women offer to bathe him but he declines, dismitting the pair.  Carefully keeping track of the time, he gives himself a good twenty minutes of blissful indulgence before getting out, drying and getting dressed. He looks at the holster, debating whether or not to wear it, but finally decides to wear it, precautions were required and it lent an air of authority. He could always crack an obstinate person over the head with it if needed as well. examining himself in the mirror he takes a deep breath and turns to a still sleeping Ruby, giving her a kiss on the cheek before heading downstairs. 

George is met by an Egyptian Army Lieutenant who ushers him into a small private dining room adjacent to the main dining room. Seated inside is Colonel Dhahabiya Hassan in a formal dress uniform that bears the insignia of his new rank. The man is drinking tea from a large mug and gestures for George to have a seat where a place setting has been laid out. George is no sooner seated when an overflowing platter full of breakfast and a mug of coffee are placed before him by the younger Lieutenant, who then departs. The Colonel says, "Eat heartily Mr. Eastman, it may be quite a while until our next meal." 

George digs in with gusto, "No need to tell me, you should have seen my last board meeting where we had to take down the silver trust." grins George through bites. "Now, I am thinking that we would want to meet with each group separately first, then together, then break them apart and let them stew. Repeat as needed. I asked to have you here to help because as an officer, the British will respect you, and the rebels will trust you more as an Egyptian. No one will like me, especially when I start shooting down all their demands." laughs George. 

Colonel Hassan says, "Zakazik is the home of the General Ahmed Orabi and most of his senior staff, which means instead of stewing in a room they will likely go elsewhere in the city until called back. With that in mind, would you prefer to meet with them first or second? And do we want to wait until both groups to be called together for the Queen's grand entrance and support of you, or should that be done with each group individually?"

"Oh no, Hassan. Orabi and his staff don't get to leave. They will stay in their assigned room until this gets done. They will not leave, and if they try I will threatened them with charges of treason to be executed immediately.  I have a goddess and a dragon to back that up.  It is imperative that neither side sees that the other is being favored. I do think that the British may be a longer debate, so I will see Orabi's faction first. As for the Queen, ideally, we would have an agreement in place for her entrance.  If one side is proving obstinate, then I will ask the Queen to appear to add weight.  Otherwise we will proceed in her name but not in her presence." replies George.

The Colonel replies, "Very good. I will see that a suite of rooms in the hotel is made available for both groups to wait in, and will assign guards to ensure that takes place.  Now, what arms will you allow for them to carry?  Bear in mind, denying even personal weapons in this culture is usually seen as a grave insult, however extenuating circumstances clearly exist given the recent assassination of the king."  "We will let them carry the arms of officers and gentlemen, a sword.  No firearms.  I think that will satisfy honor don't you?" replies George.   He replies, "It do. I will see to the arrangements." He departs and the Lieutenant who brought him to the room returns and asks George if he will be needing anything further with his breakfast. 

"No, I think I am done here. You may take the dishes." replies George. "I will be walking in the garden, please come retrieve me a short while before 9:00AM for the conferences." The lieutenant nods in agreement as George heads out. It would be a long day of sitting, so he wanted to stretch his legs while he could. He always found gardens calming, and right now he needed to collect his thoughts for the coming events.

The enormity of his responsibilities hadn't really hit George Eastman until now. The future of an entire nation rested upon his shoulders. The stakes had never been higher. However, he at least didn't have a dog in this fight per se, so that would help him remain detached, still passions would run hot on both sides. George continued his stroll through the garden, contemplating his role, planning out his strategies and proposals. His mind would wander though at times, up to his room, where his fiance lay.  That would make him smile and remember for whom he did this.  He would then refocus his mind and continue on his ruminations. 

Finally the Lieutenant returned. George saw him and nodded. He took a last sniff of the closing blossoms of a jasmine flower before straightening, closing his eyes, taking a deep, cleansing breath and opening his eyes, fixed and full of purpose.  He nodded to the Lieutenant to proceed and followed him out of the garden to his date with history. 

The Lieutenant leads George into the main dining room of the Zakazik Grand Hotel.  A pair of armed human Egyptian soldiers guard all entrances and exits into the room except for the main one, which has six armed Nubian elite guards by it.  The table is covered with a white silk tablecloth that has gold and platinum threads sewn into it in that depict hieroglyphics that honor the Egyptian pantheon.  There are three centerpieces.  A white marble statue of Ra has been placed nearer the northern end of the table, a black marble stature of Bast at the southern end. Near the center (but positioned so as to not block George's view of the participants) is a small bust of King King Haker Takeleth VI, Neferka's father.  Also on the table are pitchers of ice water and crystal glasses, but there is no other visible food or beverages in the room. 

Three occupants are sitting in three of the five chairs on George's side of the table.  In chair left of center is Colonel Hassan. In both chairs down nearer the end of the table are male scribes in elaborate robes who George recognize as having been present during his two prior meetings with King Haker.  Across on the other side of the table are five chairs. Colonel Hassan says, "Each contingent will consist of the three top Generals and two clerks to record the meeting.  Like ours, one clerk will record the discussions in English, the other in Arabic.  Each General has also been allowed to bring a personal aide, but during the negotiations they will be required to stand at the doorway and will be watched by the Nubians." 

George surveys the room. "Excellent. Have them come in and sit. I will make my opening remarks and introductions, then we will have each party head to their individual rooms."   "A thought. What language should be the negotiating language do you think Hassan?"  He replies, "An interesting question, and the answer is somewhat dependent upon what role you wish for Princess Amisi to play in the negotiations. She is fluent in the languages of Arabic, Italian and Ancient Egyptian, while her grasp of the English language far less so.  If the discussions are in English she will probably be able to follow some of the conversation, and if we move the Arabic scribe's chair closer to her she could follow along, but she would not really be able to contribute.  For the discussions with the British that would probably be wise.

However, she has known General Orabi for years as a family friend, as he has her as well.  If called upon she might be able to assist in the discussions if they are in Arabic.  Queen Neferka has also thrown a major wild card into this mix for the Orabi discussion, by formally naming Amisi as her heir.  A formal declaration was actually not needed, as Amisi was next in the line of succession up until the time that Queen Neferka has a child.  General Orabi would had assumed that a child of his through Neferka would automatically become the next monarch, but that is no longer the case, as Amisi will now remain the heir until Neferka declares otherwise.  He also does not know of this declaration yet, although the Queen has made it official through a proclamation that will become public knowledge later today." 

"Well, then let's make it fair and conduct everything in Esperanto which Doctor Zamenhof has developed." says George to Hassan.  George holds for a moment then laughs at the look of confusion on Hassan's face.  "I am sorry my friend, a little linguistic jest.  I will conduct each separate meeting in the native tongue of the faction.  I will alternate for the main conference, even if it means speaking twice.  I think it will be important to again show no partiality to either side." replies George.  "Amisi will, as you suggest, do well to stay near the scribe when we speak with the British side alone, but she will have no problem in the main room." 

He says "Very good. I will go and retrieve the Princess and send word to the Egyptian group join us in a short while. ". Hearing that the meeting will begin soon, the two scribes each retrieve large leather bound books with blank pages and arrange several ink pens on the table before them.  Before exiting the room Colonel Hassan asks, "Is there anything else that will be needed here for the discussions?"  "Yes, patience, understanding, compromise and altruism. Unfortunately, these aren't things you and I can bring, our guests need to, whether they do or not will color these discussion." says George grimly. "Let us begin."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 122,  "Like a child on the first day of school",  September 13, 1882, 11:30 AM.*

Like Charles, Callum Stuart is attired in the full traditional Scottish regalia. The only difference is the Charles is wearing the modern version of the Royal Stuart tartan, with its vibrant red and bright gold band whereas Callum has on the more ancient version that matches the oldest of the outer room's tapestry, with the more muted red almost an orange color and the other colors less vibrant. This is due to the ancients having less access to exotic dyes for their wool. It suddenly struck her that the red gown she was wearing matched the brighter red of Charles' tartan, and she cast her eyes down for a moment before the smile returned to her face.

"I hope you slept well," she said. "I need to come here more often if I get to see all these well dressed Scots. When do the pipes start?"   Charles laughs and says with an exaggerated accent, "Ye want pipes before ye 'ave breakfast? Ye're a hearty lass!"   "Ahh, the soothing sounds of the Highlands," she sighed dramatically. "Their dulcet tone would lull any true patriot to sleep at night.  We are delirious with hunger, Cal. We'd better eat before we start a parade through the house." 

Breakfast is served and the Scottish theme continues. In addition to piping hot tea, they are served traditional oatmeal porridge, buttered scones, a rasher of bacon, banger sausages, hash browns, toast with jam and milk.  Meal conversation consists of Callum telling Charles about their trip into Paris the previous evening, with him talking about where they went and what they saw but omitting any details of their personal conversations. 

Abby was happy to let Cal do the talking and just enjoy the breakfast. She sipped the tea, slightly sweetened with lovely, floral honey, and finished the last bites of the buttered scone. For some, luxury was all about fine things. To her, it was just this. A hearty meal taken in the company of friends. Which is not to say she didn't appreciate the personal bathroom.  "I told Cal I expected to be treated like a Queen, and I felt like one. Being asked to dance by more than one gentleman didn't hurt either." 

Charles says, "Well then, I am glad that you are enjoying your stay here. If you will excuse me, I need to check in with my Agriculture Manager prior to the afternoon meeting."   Following the meal Callum says, "Would you care for the tour of is there anything else you would prefer to do first?"  "The tour sounds perfect," she said with a smile. "A bit of a walk with you is just what I need after breakfast."  "Well, this is obviously the main dining room. As this building was known to the public as Mary's 'countryside retreat' it was not necessary to have a room larger than this one." Pointing towards the rear swinging doors he says, "And those are the entrances to the kitchen, the pantry, and the first floor water closet."

They head out into the main lobby with Callum narrating, "This room you already known. In Mary's day the large castle painting and the two large tapestries were all the adornment. It was Charles Stuart who added most of the remainder, including the statue of Mary."  Pointing towards the other side wall he says, "The door to the left of the Royals tapestry is the music room, basically Mary Stuart's room for entertaining. The door to the right is the library, which was her husband Francis II's room for entertaining. We'll save those rooms for last, come on upstairs." 

Abigail felt the pull of the library, but she knew she would have her chance to spend plenty of time in there later while the others were busy. She slipped her arm in Cal's and went up the stairs with him.  "Was there a lot of entertaining her during Mary Stuart's time here?"   He smiles and says "Yes and no. She held the occasional event for visiting Royalty, but in reality it was her magical research colleagues who she had here under the guise of entertainment."   They reach the second floor and he first gestures to the room she stayed in saying. "That guest room which you stayed in, and the one across from it are identical in size and each cover 375 square feet, excluding the bath facilities." 

Gesturing further down the all to the east he says, "The next pair are very similar in style and decor, but slightly smaller at 300 square feet, as the bathrooms for the end rooms take some of their square footage. The three doors at the east end are to a storage closet for the maids and for the two larger rooms at 500 square feet and 600 square feet, the larger now being Charles's and the other being Meagan's."  Turning left to the west he points to the next pair of doors saying, "These are smaller rooms, each only around 200 square feet in size and with water closets rather than a full bath. Each also has a door into the Royal rooms at the end of the hall. Mary Stuart's Lady-in-waiting used one of these while King Francis II's Page of Honor used the other."

He then opens the door at the end of the hall, which is vast at 25 by 35 feet in size. The quantity of riches is brightening, with all furnished having gold guild-work and the richest of materials. "This was Mary Stuart's room, the largest in the building at 875 feet.  Both Meagan's grandfather and mother each used this room when they were the Landholder.  My Aunt Baronese chose not to, leaving it available for visiting guests.  I have done the same."  He then opens the final door to an equally opulent but slightly smaller room that is 25 feet square.  "This was King Francis II's room for the few times when he visited his wife here.  I am the current occupant, although in truth, I am never really comfortable living here given the museum nature of the room.  That is why I welcomed the extended visit from my Torchwood colleagues, as that gave me an excuse to stay at the farmhouse instead." 

She asks, "And I suppose you can't just choose to stay in one of the simpler rooms.  There is an image to maintain.  All of us, whether grand or humble have restrictions on our choices."  He replies, "Not taking Mary's room is as far down as I can go."  She says, "Much as I've studied, I can't really imagine this kind of life.  I'm glad you had the opportunity to stay at the farmhouse for a while, at least."  "That and I had friends there with my team. I will miss that life."

They head back downstairs and towards the remaining two rooms. He says, "These mirror the size of the large rooms above them and with similar purpose.  The largest is the music room and was basically Queen Mary's entertainment room."  He opens the door, with the most prominent feature of the room being a harpsichord with elaborate designs on it in gold.  Other musical instruments are mounted on specially designed holders on the wall.  All of the furnishings in the room are elaborate 16th century pieces, with two sofas and fifteen chairs with matching end tables.  

He says, "Mary Stuart had the harpsichord made in Italy.  She was ahead of her time, as the instruments were just starting to become popular then.  Bonnie Prince Charlie had it replaced with a grand piano, but when Aunt Baronese became landholder she brought Mary's original harpsichord out of storage and back here where it belonged.  We still have Charles's grand piano, it is in a magic room beneath one of the mock farmhouses where we use it for bardic magic."  "I had been wondering about bardic magic," Abby said a bit absently, her spectacles appearing from her pocket and then perched on her nose.  She moved close to the harpsichord, then some of the other instruments to examine them more closely.

"Since clerical magic isn't the thing here, Bardic magic would be the only healing magic.  Which means art really does heal," she said with a smile.  "I wish I'd been a better music student. I can get by on a piano, and I can sing well enough, but I have no natural talent."   Callum laughs, "By 'here' I assume that you mean France, not the Land of Queen Mary.  Mary Stuart's dream is about ALL MAGIC, which includes clerical magic.  The major forms of clerical magic that are practiced here are more druidic than priestly, as those are generally tolerated in the farming regions of France, but some priestly magic quietly occurs here too." 

Abby replies, "Yes, I meant in France.  I doubt there is any place in the Western world where the forbidden magic isn't being practiced quietly.  I suspect my own skills would be quite a bit further along if I had been born in France rather than America.  New Orleans is a lot more forgiving, but you still have to be careful.  After these last few days, I've been wondering if I need to focus on those talents for a while."   He says, "Well, the common theme in our more recent conversations is that both your future and mine appear to have a number of possibilities."

He takes her next door to the castle's final room, the library. As with King Francis II's bedroom, this room is also twenty-five-feet square. Like the music room, it is lit with magical light but also has large elaborate windows on both exterior walls.  The room itself clearly has a more masculine look to it, with dark leather on all of the chairs and the desks, while ornate it is designed more for function.  Bookcases line two of the four walls, the interior wall with the door and the exterior wall opposite it. 

The wall to the left has a fireplace as its main feature (the chimney shared with the one opposite it in the music room). Along the walls to both the left and right of the fireplace are desks with chairs.  Above the fireplace is a set of mounted animal heads of what looks like a mythical chimera, with her assuming that both the lion and goat heads are real and the dragon head a magical or artistic creation.  The opposite wall has a gun cabinet and a liquor cabinet as its two main features.  Both appear to be fully stocked. 

"No offense to Queen Mary, but this is more like it."  She took a deep breath in through the nose and found the familiar scents of books and wood smoke.  "I'm not sure what that says about me."   She was immediately drawn to the walls with the bookcases, where her eyes moved quickly over the titles, making a quick survey of what was kept here in the more public part of the house.  

The largest of the bookcase walls has very old volumes, many hand written.  Others date from the earliest European printing presses in the sixteenth century.  Almost every popular book she ever heard of that was written in the 16th and 17th centuries appears to be represented there.  The opposite wall has books from the 18th and 19th centuries categorized by topic, with a shelf of popular fiction, another of French, Italian and Spanish poetry, another with histories whose titles vary from English to French to German, there is half-a-shelf of modern books about engineering and a half-shelf about Chinese history.

Abby says, "You could actually relax in this room, although I could do without the animal heads," she chuckled.  "Cal, it's a gorgeous place, but I can see why you prefer the farmhouse.  It's so formal."  Callum says, "Yes, the chimera head made me uncomfortable for the first few weeks until I became adjusted to it.  Now I just ignore it.  Megan's grandfather had it put there, he claimed to have slain it himself, but the truth is that the body had been found frozen in the Antarctic ice by a French whaling ship." 

Abby's eyebrows raise in surprise upon hearing that.  "I had no idea of it being real at all," she said, then went over to have a closer look at it.  "Of course, I was just spending time with a dragon.  It shouldn't surprise me."  He says, "Why yes, it is real, but they are extremely rare.  Each continent and major ocean has always had an 'earth spirit' guardian, which take the form of what are generally believed to be mythical creatures.  Each has a life-span of several centuries.  The heads on that one are actually not very big, so it probably died rather young."  A lump formed in her throat.  She knew nothing of these creatures, despite all her studies.  But that such a thing should have died young, and she could only imagine violently, wrenched at her for some reason.

"All the books relating your work are elsewhere, I assume."  He says, "Yes, the Stuart collection is in the magical library.  Some of those here are from my personal collection, the shelf about China for instance.  I wasn't just kidding about wanting to one day walk the great wall."   She asks, "Where have you learned all this, Cal?  I thought I'd been educated; I know enough to realize how little I really know, but there are layers to the world that I think have been completely hidden from me. How did you find them?" 

He laughs "We idle rich have a lot of free time on our hands to learn abut things.  Most of my family has always been obsessed about Scottish, English or French history, so I naturally gravitated to the opposite end of the world, which in my case is China.  I even had a Chinese language tutor for a short while but just could not grasp the language, so if I ever go there I will have to use magic to communicate."   She says, "Not about China darling, although that is fascinating.  The guardian spirits.  I have met a goddess. I have met a Priestess so devoted that she considers years of her life a small price for the chance to be one with her goddess.  I've seen a woman who is a dragon.  You tell me there are people living on other planets who actually come here.  I feel like a child on the first day of school." 

He smiles and says, "We all are dear.  I felt the same way when I first spoke to Pepe and Maracita, they have centuries of exposure to this while it was all relatively new to me.  Mary Stuart was on the right track, the entire world should be exposed to these riches of knowledge.  But while closed-minded politicians rule that will not happen.  So we need to just carve out our own part of the world to explore.  I get the impression that your friend Mina Parker feels the same way." 

"Yes, yes I believe so," Abby said, and sank down into one of the comfortable leather chairs.  "I've known since I started working with her that there was far more to magic than I'd know before, but the depth of knowledge about the world, the universe that I lack seems to be staggering."  She was quiet for a moment, obviously chewing over her thoughts.   "I was wondering how do I learn more, and then I realized I'm already on the path.  The first step is always finding out there is more to learn.  Have we time for a walk outside?  I feel the need for a bit of sunshine." 

He says, "Why certainly, you will have ample time to explore this room later today when I am in my cousin's meeting."  He holds out his hand to help her up, and does not release the hand afterwards.  They exit the room and head to the main entrance.  The space between the castle and outer wall has two water wells, one of which appears to be decorative the other functional.  Gardens fill most of the courtyard. Those immediately before the castle feature flowers, with the autumn flowers now in full bloom.  The other gardens appear to have vegetables growing in them. 

He walks her behind the castle itself where three other stone buildings are visible.  Two are within the same outer walls, which stretch far back behind the castle.  One is two stories high and about half the size of the castle.  The other is smaller, single story and around thirty-foot square with a pair of large outer doors that are currently open.  He gestures to the two-story building which is closer to the castle and says, "That is the servants quarters.  We won't be going any closer as we like for our staff to have their privacy."   She says, "The staff probably has more privacy than you do," she observed.  "I certainly hope that young lady who helped me last night wasn't obliged to be up early this morning."

They then move towards the other building.  Inside are a pair of carriages, with space for a third.  As neither carriage is the one they took yesterday she assumes it is already on its way back into Paris to retrieve Pepe and Maracita.  They enter the building which appears to be a fully-functional carriage house, an assortment of spare wheels and carriage axles, a small blacksmith shop, and various tack and harness.   It took a few moments for her eyes to adjust from the bright sunlight to the shadows inside the carriage house. "Alone at last," she said lightly. 

"Cast a spell," he replies.   "What?"  "A spell, go ahead," Callum said with a quick nod.  "Alright," she paused a moment, then flicked her finger, releasing several small globes of light that should hover around the room casting a warm glow.   Abby is temporarily blinded by the brightness as twenty large globes ranging is size from 18-inches to five-feet in diameter appear, each radiating out almost blinding light. The ambient temperature in the carriage house also immediately rises at least twenty degrees, the heat coming from the miniature suns that are now nearly filling the building.  "Dear heaven!" she exclaimed, and quickly waved her hand again, canceling the spell. 

She exclaims, "How do any of you do anything small around here?"  He says, "It becomes less intense as you get further away from the well.  You are currently standing directly on top of it, the well is right beneath this floor.  This is where the power is at its maximum level, approximately twenty-times normal intensity.  The nearby barn is at around ten-times normal intensity, and the castle varies from three-to-seven times normal intensity depending upon where you are in the building."   She  says, "You could have warned me, I wouldn't have done something that could have burned us to a crisp," she breathed, adrenaline still pumping.  "That level of power is... well, unbelievable." 

He says, "I had a dispel magic ready, and would have stopped you from finishing the incantation if you attempted anything that would have been lethal.  And yes, it is unbelievable, which is why I needed for you to experience it for yourself."  She nodded. "Of course you wouldn't but tell that to my pounding heart.  You know the history, but how much do you know of how this well really works?"   He says, "We actually don't even know enough of the history, that is why we think that an archaeology dig might be in order, and could lead us to further clues as to how it works." 

"So nothing more than you've already told me about the strength of it, and what it was originally used for then."  Abby stopped and forced herself to take a few breaths until her heart calmed.  "Cal, you may be used to international intrigue and days of stress without food and sleep.  I'm not, so my nerves are still just a bit raw around the edges. No more big surprises like that, alright?"  He smiles and points to the nearby stone and wood barn situated on the other side of the outer wall and says, "No more big surprises today, okay, we'll save the barn for tomorrow." 

She replies, "It wouldn't be a big, scary surprise now, would it?  I've been forewarned. Let's go see what's so special about your barn."  She shook her head. Men always seemed to take what you said an move it one step further.   As they move towards the rear gate in the wall, the gate comprised of wooden timbers interlaced with thick metal he asks "So Abigail, what is the intended purpose of a wall surrounding a 16th century castle?" 

"Should I raise my hand before I answer, teacher?" she said with no lack of sarcasm.  "Mainly defense, of course.  Although like here they also create an outdoor space that is part of the house, like another room."  He smiles and says, "Defense indeed.  Which is why Mary Stuart had this barn built outside the wall.  Normally the wall protects those inside from people beyond the wall.  Here is does the exact opposite. She knew that there would be occasional guests at the castle, so with the rear gate locked it was unlikely that any visitors would find their way over to a rear outside barn."

They approach the forty-by-fifty foot structure.  It looks like a standard barn, stone for fifteen feet, then a twelve-foot high second story comprised of wood with a pitched roof providing a third story loft.  He opens one of the large barn doors.  The interior looks like a standard horse barn, with the two upper lofts filled with freshly cut hay and a dozen stalls for horses below.  Six of the stalls are open, with no horses inside, as they would be off pulling the carriage.  Another six stalls have horses inside.  There are two stall-sized rooms with their wooden doors closed.  One has a sign in both English and French that reads "Tack Room", the other has a similar bi-lingual sign reading "Grain Room".

She says, "Well, it's a barn.  I'd guess there's a door to some of the more sensitive areas of the manor?"  He replies, "Sort of, I wouldn't exactly call it a door.  Although I am not sure if I should show you until after my meeting later today.  Doing so now would only give Meagan more ammunition to use against me."  

She says, "Then don't. I can wait, and I can survive if it has to stay secret for a while long.  I do understand that not all the secrets are only yours to share with me.  Just like I know you understand there are things I can't tell you about the AGELESS group.  Although Cal, the impression I've gotten is that your group isn't going to be convinced by Meghan's arguments.  They respect her, but I think they like the leadership right where it is."  He says, "Okay, enough of this for now.  Let's go for a short walk.  I'll show you something impressive that has absolutely nothing to do with magic."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 123,  "Round One: The Army of the Free Republic of Egypt",  September 13, 1882, 8:45 AM.*

Princess Amisi soon joins George in the room for the negotiations.  She has three servant girls waiting on her, but Colonel Hassan tells the Princess that the retainers will not be permitted to stay. With a sigh she dismisses them, but only after one pours her a glass of ice water and another fixes the Princess's hair to look perfect. Observing protocol, the men wait for her to be seated before re-seating themselves. She turns to George and in Aribic says, "My sister puts great trust in you."

George bows his head and replies his Arabic "Yes she has, I intend to be worthy of it. Too many around her have not been trustworthy of late. Now as to the discussions, I did offer for you to join, though I know you might prefer to be out shopping with Miss West. It is important that you understand how the country and diplomacy works should the worst happen. When we are in discussion if you have a question for me or even the participants, by all means ask it, however I would ask you not to contradict me. You are the princess, but my orders are from the Queen and I must show these men I am in charge with absolute authority to negotiate here, and everything must go through me. I will not let your sister down, I will gain her what she needs, but I cannot have you undercutting me. Is that understood?" says George. 

She says in Arabic, "I understand sir. You have already proven yourself worthy of my respect. We were all inside the royal palace when Abdullah was inciting the thousands outside. I feared that we would all die there. The Grand Vizer and the French wizards who transported us to Gizah, they needed time to rest and study their spells before they could do so.  Sir, you gave us that time. I am informed that it was you who sought out Colonel Hassan and worked with him to bring in the thousands of troops needed to disperse the crowds. And it was you who personally led the Egyptian troops into the palace to fight the rebels who had breached our defenses. That you would do this for us, after my father had threatened your lives and imprisoned you, well good Sir, words alone cannot express my gratitude." 

"I thank you for your kind words. Those were indeed my acts, though I never was alone. My friends and I seem to end up in these situations. We saw a wrong and sought to right it. Your father was under the influence of the French who obviously had a very elaborate plot. Your kind words have me caught between gratuitous humility and arrogant boastfulness. So I will merely say, it was my pleasure and honor and my thanks to you. Hopefully today we can secure an Egypt that will justify and honor all of that effort and sacrifice." replies George again in Arabic. 

Colonel Hassan says, "I hate to have to interrupt this mutual admiration society, especially since I am also a member of it, but we really do need to prepare before General Orabi arrives. Princess, as Mr. Eastman has emphasized, you must not interrupt. However, due to your prior associations with General Orabi you could be of a great deal of help to us both. You know the man, whereas we do not. If we could devise a method of non-verbal communication in advance, for you to signal to us if you believe he is being truthful or not, it would be very helpful." 

George chuckles "Indeed Hassan you were quite involved with those exploits, for which you wear new brass.  But you are right.  Oh to have Ruby here for spells of truth, but that would be like throwing kerosene on an open flame.  Perhaps it you adjust your right earring if you feel he is being dishonest?" suggests George.   She says, "That I can do. And I will not interrupt, or speak unless called upon.  But what should I do if I feel that we need to stop the discussions in order for me to tell you something more than just dishonesty on his part?  I would not do so unless I felt it was absolutely necessary."  George says, "Hrmmm, something unobtrusive so it is not suspicious.  The left earring? no we don't want you fiddling with your ears all day.  Ah, the bracelets, push your bracelets up your arm from your wrist high upon your forearm and I will call a recess and we can step outside." 

The Colonel says, "That does it, they're here." Everyone seated at the table stands as figures approach the outer door and the two closest ogre guards open the.   George recognizes the first man entering as General Mahmoud Fehmy, who is Orabi's second in command.  He does not recognize the General who follows. The third man to enter is Ahmed Orabi.  A trio of low ranking officers follow, then the two scribes, after which the Ogres close the door. The three aides move forward to pull out the chairs for the generals.  Everyone continues to stand. 

George begins in Arabic, "Welcome representatives of The Army of the Free Republic of Egypt. May I introduce the hosts of this conference.  Her royal highness Princess Amisi, Colonel Hassan of Her Majesty's 3rd Royal Rifle Company of Alexandria.  I am the lead negotiator for Her Highness, Queen Neferka, Pharaoh of the Lands of Egypt and the Nile, George Eastman, interim Chief of Staff for Her Majesty." begins George looking expectantly at the generals. 

Orabi says, "It is a pleasure to meet you again Mr. Eastman."  He turns to the right "Colonel, it is good to see you again as well.  Congratulations on your promotion."  Turning again, "And a pleasure to see you again Princess Amisi."  Standing straight he says, "For the record, I am General Ahmed Orabi, the Commanding General of the Army of the Free Republic of Egypt.  To my right is General Mahumod Fehmy, the Deputy Commanding General, and General Massi Sawalha, Commander of the Infantry.  We may proceed any time that you are ready." 

"Please, sit gentlemen" says George, who turns to the princess and waits for her to sit first, as does everyone else in the room.  As everyone gets settled in George opens his own notebook. "These discussions are being recorded in both English and Arabic by the scribes, but I think we can continue solely in Arabic for the moment. Now, gentlemen, please enlighten me as to your motivation for founding the AFRE and what it is you would seek now, and what it would take to get you to disband." 

Ahmed Orabi says, "The AFRE was entirely my doing. I accept full responsibility for it and if the monarch wishes to have any members brought forward on charges of treason I ask that I be the one punished and not any who I convinced to join me.  My motivation was simple, undue Foreign influence. Over the last fifteen years my King had allowed British and French interests to dictate Egyptian policy, to the financial ruin of this nation.  The British had pushed the issue of the building of canal linking the sea to the Indian Ocean, at Egypt's expense both figuratively and literally. Our King signed papers for a pair of agreements, one having Egypt fund the construction of the canal, the other requiring us to offer absurdly low fees for ships from those same countries to use the canal. 

That put us between a rock-and-a-hard-place.  The original loan was based upon the fee revenues to repay it, but the lowered fees would not allow it.  Britain and France refused to renegotiate the loans, and Britain's banks took matters one step further, stealing Egypt's ownership interests in the canal when we could not fully meet the repayment terms.  Mr. Eastman, I tried for over a decade to convince the King that this was wrong, that our country was suffering, but he would not hear of it.  He trusted his foreign friends, and they betrayed the trust.  That was my motivation, to bring about a change-in-government so that the foreign interests would have no choice in needing to renegotiate. 

And for this year up until last week my strategy was working.  But General Garnet Wolseley's quick change in tactics, targeting this city that we now meet it, changed things.  We were forced to shift quickly from an offensive to a defensive mode, which gave the French opportunists that had wormed their way into our midst an opportunity to strike.  Their offer to be neutral observers and provide medical assistance should not have been accepted by me.  I fell victim to the very thing that I had accused the King of.  So as I said before, I take full responsibility.  I have failed my followers and am willing to accept punishment for my failure.  I will turn myself over to the Royal Egyptian family, and my army will continue their cause without me.  The original reasons for this conflict still exist, so disbanding is not an option at this time." 

George replies, "Allow me to disagree General Orabi.  Disbanding is not only an option it is a requirement and you must order that.  I do however understand your concern over the canal.  I will disagree that the original reasons are still extant, the same King is not on the throne who was subject to the foreign influences.  There is a different ruler with a different agenda.  So things are not the same. Again though what would it take for disbanding?  Restoration of full fees for all countries and vessels?"

Orabi says, "That would not help Egypt, as the banks now claim that they own the majority of the canal rather than us, so higher fees would only line the pockets of the thieves.  The Army of the Free Republic of Egypt wishes a retroactive renegotiation of the agreements.  We are willing to accept that our King approved the construction that occurred between 1860 and 1869, and that we need to repay the original principal of the loans as well as a reasonable interest rate. 

But we do not accept the claimed seizure of the canal's ownership, started in 1875, for non-repayment of agreements which were designed by the foreign banks to bring about that very failure.  Thieves should not be rewarded.  You are correct in that with the deaths of King Hakar and his Grand Vizer, the two individuals most responsible for those agreements, should change things.  Those individuals are no longer present.  But will the international banking community even care?"  George answers "That was not my question general.  But what you are saying is that the AFRE will not disband until the prior agreements are invalidated or renegotiated?" 

Orabi states, "Mr. Eastman.  Considerable thought went into the naming of our forces, the Army of the Free Republic of Egypt.  Our objective was just that, to create a Free Republic of Egypt.  We may be willing to give up becoming a Republic, and accept some form of a Constitutional Monarchy, with all foreign agreements decided by a Prime Minister or Parliament."  George notes the Princess tapping her earring.  Orabi continues, "But first and foremost Egypt must be free, free of undue foreign influence.  So the answer to your original question is yes, some modification needs to be made to the current financial documents regarding the canal." 

George says, "At this point I make no promises of course, but the Queen seeks the same thing. Of course, the purpose of this conference is merely to negotiate the cessation of hostilities, but I personally and as representative for the Queen are working to limit as much foreign influence as we can. It is a herculean task though hopefully not a sisyphian one.  It will not be possible if there is an armed faction hostile to the government.  There must be a united front for other countries to deal with.  If there is a separate armed force, foreign governments will continue to exploit the rift for their own purposes."  Orabi says, "But if we disband now, then the British win.  They will never give up the canal or their foothold in Egypt without an armed force to oppose them.  If they leave Egypt, and not just temporarily, then we might consider it."   

"Generals, are you not Queen's men?  Do you not acknowledge that the gods themselves have selected this house to rule Egypt?  That Bast herself appeared on the battlefield and at her coronation.  That Queen Neferka rules by divine providence and right?  Are you not Egyptians?  If so, then you must trust in your Queen.  I have never asked you to disband today.  But I have stated that it is imperative that you do disband.  And I wanted to know what it would take for you to disband willingly.  Have no doubts though, that my friends and I can and will become the most resolute of forces to support the Queen and will enact her wishes, by force if need be. and you have all seen what we can accomplish."  George leave the deeds of AGELESS hanging, unspoken in the air for a moment, along with the subtle threat.

"However, this is also a negotiation.  I wanted to know your stance, I wanted to know what you wished to see, I wanted to know what you would accept, what it would take to have you voluntarily disband.  This is half the negotiations after all.  I will not leave Egypt defenseless, nor will I suffer Egypt to be in the yoke or thrall of any country.  I too have been charged with glorious purpose by Bast, and I shall not fail in it.  I respect your position on disbanding.  My goal is to leave here today leaving you bereft of purpose for maintaining the AFRE."

Orabi says, "We do not question the Queen's right to rule.  As you are well aware, I was present at her wedding and heard the vows that she made to the Egyptian people.  She is now in a position to follow through on them.  This is a good start Mr. Eastman."   "Then why do you not trust her to fulfill those vows and renounce the need for the AFRE?" replies George.  He replies, "I do trust in her sincere desire to do so.  But she lacks the experience that might be needed to bring those desires to fruition.  And without the military might to back up those desires, it might never happen.

The Royal Egyptian Army are not what they previously were back when I commanded it, and it would take considerable time to re-incorporate my AFRE forces.  That may not even be possible, once people take up arms against their brothers trust is eroded, and in a military engagement there must be trust.  My army is strong, we have held our own against the most powerful military on this world.  The Queen may need to keep my army intact." 

George says, "You brought the full weight of your forces against a single deployment.  I would not doubt the British as possessing the strongest Navy, but Army?  That is another matter.  But you are correct, the Royal Army has been decimated.  And I think it would be a terrible idea to try to reintegrate them.  The fact is they are lucky the Queen is not asking to have them all executed for treason.  She is merciful and is not, but she is well within her rights to do so.  You must remember, the Queen is not alone. She has experience on her side, in those she has placed her trust in, not alone me, but Sabah and others.  Experience matters yes, but desire, resolve and conviction do as well, and this the Queen has in spades.  However, at this point in the negotiations, I think I can safely say that should Egypt be free of undue foreign influence and that a fair contract for the canal is in place, you would disband the AFRE, yes?" 

Ahmed Orabi sits back and says, "What is the expression of the late Gustave Flaubert, ah yes, 'The devil is in the details'.  An interesting man Flaubert, he lived here in Egypt for a while.  But I digress.  Yes, Mr. Eastman, we have the potential for an agreement, although I truly believe that the Queen will need my forces intact and at her disposal rather than disbanded."  George smiles " 'If thy brother wrongs thee, remember not so much his wrong-doing, but more than ever that he is thy brother.' Epictetus.  But yes General, the devil is in the details, however, in these negotiations I need to establish potentials as well as actuality.  I will take my leave and speak with your counterparts.  Please do remember I am here to serve Egypt." 

Everybody stands and handshakes are exchanged between the men.  Orabi alone kisses the Princess's hand.  The Egyptian Generals along with their aides and scribes then depart.  Four of the ogres at the doorway accompany them back to the upstairs suite that has been reserved for them.  Colonel Hassan orders the door closed and all scribes, guards and servants to the outside of the door to give the three complete privacy.  Once the doors are shut he says, "Thoughts Mr. Eastman?" 

"I think the Egyptian generals will be easy.  If Orabi is satisfied they will fall in line.  The issue of course is extracting the necessary concessions on the other side.  I knew the British would be the tougher sell, but I have a few tricks up my sleeve and can play hard ball with the best of them.  My thanks to you princess for your signal on Orabi and the republic.  Without even calling him out directly, by the end there was no discussion of that and solid support for the Queen as full monarch."  She replies, "He started lying when he brought up a Constitutional Monarchy with a Prime Minister and Parliament.  That was an original goal of his group and he probably said it now for the benefit of the other Generals.  But once his wife became the monarch he would not have wanted any power sharing arrangement."

George asks, "Hassan, the Queen did not give me any specific direction on reintegration of the forces.  I can use that either way, but, as an officer, as a loyal royalist, what do you think.  Should AFRE troops, especially officers, be allowed back into the army, or even a full merge?"   Colonel Hassan says, "Absolutely not.  However, we might want to consider using them as a separate police force to monitor and regulate use of the canal.  Their authority could be limited to only Port Sa'id and the canal itself."

George says, "Now that is an interesting idea.  I may keep that in my back pocket.  Maybe we could use them as marines on navy vessels where they are in smaller groups and under Royal Navy command.  But yes, a canal police force.  Maybe even have them patrol the Sinai peninsula as a buffer against the Ottomans.  Border guards.  Yes, some definite possibilities there.  If we need them of course.  Where does the army stand now Hassan and where does it need to be?" 

The Colonel replies, "The Army, in total around 8,000 troops, over half of which we personally commanded two days ago in Cairo.  But it had been twice that large before Orabi's revolt.  We had made the mistake of using regional battalions of approximately one-thousand troops, so when the regional Generals defected they brought their forces with them.  The battalions that have remained loyal were those from Gizah, Heliopolis, Haggi Kandil, Wasta, both Memphis battalions and two of the three Cairo battalions." 

George says, "Alright, not as bad as I had feared.  A blow by all means but one that could be remedied over a few years.  I have a few other....ideas for the army as well I will discuss with you later.  But if we allowed one or two generals to keep a thousand men each for Canal and port duty, it would disband the majority and take pressure off the army for security.  Again though back pocket.  Any other concerns before we bring in the British?" 

Colonel Hassan says, "Primarily Alexandria.  Since taking over that city last summer after driving the rebel army away they have been establishing a major base there, and their construction materials of stone, concrete and solid timbers demonstrate that they clearly intend to keep that base for the long-term.  Plus they've built up a lot of good will by rebuilding the city, despite the fact that it was their own naval bombardment which destroyed it.  They have also suspended their traditional ruling there about fraternization and marriages with the locals.  Getting them to leave there will not be an easy sell."  Princess Asimi says, "My sister will never stand for them keeping our key Mediterranean port." 

George sighs "I know, the rebels were easy.  The British will be hard.  They are used to getting their way.  I do also know the Queens wishes, and while I can work towards her desires, executing them can be another matter.  The real problem of course is the matter of leverage.  Legally of course the Queen has the authority to order that, forcing that to happen is another matter.  I have some ideas for leverage, but how effective they will be is another matter.  Hassan, how large is the British force here now by your estimate?"  He replies, "If you give me five minutes I can give you far better than an estimate.  As they were allies with the King, he received a detailed accounting of the British allied forces in Egypt following the Battle of Kassassin a few days ago."  George replies, "Yes, I think I would like that information, reliably, before we start with the British."   

Colonel Hassan leaves the room.  Once alone, the Princess turns to George and says, "Sir, thank you again for doing this.  If it is not too bold I would like to ask you something personal, as it could direcly impact us both.  My sister said that you would be well compensated for your services, but no specific price was mentioned and I am led to believe that your business enterprises provide you with sufficient monetary reimbursement to meet your needs.  The other traditional payment for high meritorious service is marriage into the Royal family. Would you be seeking that as your compensation?" 


_DM's Note:  Fenris's comment in the Out-of-Game thread to the DM regarding that last statement was "Ok, now you are just trying to cause trouble   That or get Amisi killed by Ruby." _


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 124,  "Seahorses",  September 13, 1882, 12:00 PM.*

Callum and Abby head away from the barn and castle towards a forested hill around a mile away. Most of the land around has been cultivated for growing grains, but this small elevated area would have been too difficult to level for farming. The trees appear to be old-growth forest, probably the oldest trees in a fifty-mile radius. The area is fairly overgrown but there is a stone path that Callum knows which he leads her up.

They go around 400 feet to the top of the hill and look down the other side into a small crystal blue pond surrounded by old growth trees.   The pond is approximately ninety feet in diameter. The area is quiet and peaceful, the sun is now directly overhead and shining straight down. With the ring of high trees she estimates that the pond probably gets only a hour-or-so of direct sunlight each day. A carved stone bench sits alongside the pond and Callum gestures silently to her to sit there beside him. 

She accepted the invitation just as quietly, sitting down and leaning her head against his shoulder. There was peace here, and that was something she needed.  They sit in silence for ten minutes, the only sounds being birds in the trees. She looks towards the water's edge eight feet in front of the bench . She then notices a disturbance in the water towards the center of the pond. The disturbance then starts to move closer, when dorsal fins then break the surface of the water. From thirty feet out she sees two pair of ice blue fins, each with the second around six feet behind the first on each. 

At ten feet out the forward fins begin to rise out of the water, revealing ice blue heads of horses, the front fins where the mane would be. They continue to swim towards the shore. The front legs of the horses rise out of the water and land on the shore, with large webbed flippers instead of hooves that flop onto the ground, landing just a few feet before the pair on the bench.  Their bodies are both ice blue in color, almost matching the dress that Abby wore the night before. Looking close, she sees that their hides are comprised of thin scales rather than leather. She can also see the rear half of the animals in the water near the shore resemble that of large fishes. 

"What are they?" she whispered. "They're gorgeous. I wouldn't have thought this pond was deep enough for any creatures like this."   Callum replies, "They are called hippocampi. This isn't where they are from, it is just a temporary home for them." Looking towards the animals he says, "Bey, Nalu, this is Abby." Both nod their heads in her direction. 

Callum continues, "Captain Nemo rescued them. They were living on a Pacific island in a lake beside a volcano. The volcano was due to erupt and they would have been killed. Under normal circumstances he would have saved them by just putting them in the ocean, but these two had evolved in freshwater rather than seawater, so he had to find a safe freshwater location for them. I initially had them in a Loch in Scotland, but we had to relocate them after they encountered a plesiosaur living there who did not want company. They both prefer it here, as it is warmer than Scotland, especially when the pond is in the sun." 

Abby nodded back at the creatures, and if she was unable to stop staring she at least tried not to do it rudely. "Are you looking for another place for them?  It must be cold here in the winter.  How long have they been here?"  He replies, "They have been here almost a year now.  It is cold in the winter, but we have placed a magical heating device in the deepest part of the pond.  They stay down there except for the noontime hour, when they prefer the rays of the natural sunlight.  We will eventually find another place for them, but not until after their current clutch of eggs have hatched."   "Oh, how lovely! Congratulations," Abby said sincerely, with another nod at the beautiful creatures. "I like the sun, too. And this beautiful spot. I should have brought some books with me, I could spend a few hours here."   

He replies, "So bring a book tomorrow.  I can also provide you with one of Dr. Jekyll's elixirs, which will allow you to communicate with them telepathically.  I will warn you though, Nalu never shuts up once you get her going, so it will be mostly a one-way communication.  Bey's comments are rather profound if his mate ever decides to let him get a word in edgewise."  

He reaches into his coat pocket and takes out what looks to be a long flat rectangular envelope.  He unfolds the paper to reveal a bar of dried oats-and-honey, 10-inches by 4-inches and a half-inch thick. He snaps it in half and hands the pieces to Abby saying "They are waiting patiently for their treats."  Abby smiled and took the offered treat.  She moved forward steadily, but not too fast.  Obviously these creatures were highly intelligent, but it's never a good idea to startle anything you've just met.  "Ladies first," she said, holding it out to Nalu, before then offering the other half to Bay. 

The female hippocampus impatiently pulls the food from Abby's hand and then lifts its head back, having the food drop into her mouth where she chomps it.  The male smells it first, then bites off a small nibble which it eats, Abby still holding most of the food in her hand.  While he is eating it his mate climbs back into the water and swims to the middle of the pond.  He leans his head back towards Abby but instead of biting the remaining food he nuzzles his head against her hand and arm.  He then takes the food and eats it, while nodding his head up and down." "I think he likes you," Callum comments. 

"And I like him, handsome gent," she said.  Once the food seemed to be well and truly down, she reached out and gently touched his muzzle. " You'd best get back to your lady before she gets upset with you."  He nuzzles her one more time, then heads into the water.  When he reaches the center he rolls over and swims lazily on his back while she dives up and out the water with a series of water acrobatic moves.  Callum says, "They are just like people, very distinctive personalities.  They are actually smarter than a lot of people I know, and far more intelligent than horses and other horse-like creatures such as the Pegasi of Gibraltar or the Unicorns of the Alps."

"Unicorns?  Well, if the legends about them are true, they won't like me very much," she laughed.  He says, "Well, I for one have no plans to climb the Alps to find one.  There's actually a family in Italy that takes wealthy people up on sighting tours, but my sources indicate that the reclusive unicorns seen from a distance on those tours are only horses with fake horns attached."  She says, "I can't believe that would fool anyone.  Not because they wouldn't be convincing from a distance, but that anyone would think you can just go on a site-seeing tour and reliably find a creature so rare and reclusive?"

She added, only half in jest, "Is it a rich people thing?  The idea that anything can be gotten with enough resources?"  He says, "I know better."  As they are talking the sun moves further west, now placing the pond in the shade from their side to the center. The hippocampi move towards the far side of the lake that is still in he sun, where both of them now frolic together doing what looks like a child's game of hopscotch.  She says, "I know you do, but you seem to be a man of uncommon sense and exquisite taste."

She watched the hippocampi for a moment. "I can't imagine what it would be like, to be so intelligent, yet have your whole world be limited to a pond, or a lake. To have so little information from outside your own experience. How deep must your thoughts go their breadth has to be so narrow.  Of course, I'm assuming they don't communicate with other creatures, and I should know better than that."

He replies, "Well, that might explain why Nalu likes to communicate so much when given a chance.  Captain Nemo says that the ocean hippocampi are able to communicate regularly with dolphins and whales.  This pair were the last survivors of two freshwater families, so most of their lives they have only had each other.  That could be why they like us so well.  Or it could be that they are just creatures with uncommon sense and exquisite taste."   "I would imagine it's a bit of both," she said with a smile. "We should probably be headed back.  Your meeting must be coming up soon."  He says, "It is, and these two will be heading back to the bottom momentarily." 

They stand and head back down the stone path between the trees. When they are around half-way back to the buildings they see the carriage stopping in front of the barn, dropping off Pepe and Maracita.  The carriage then heads off away to the north.  As they near the barn the carriage returns, this time dropping off Charles at the barn.  "Well dear, this is where I say goodbye for now.  Our timing is good, you are probably tired of walking and can get a ride back the rest of the way to the castle." Charles holds the carriage door for Abby.   "I'm no delicate flower, a long walk won't wear me out.  Not that I'll turn down the ride, either," she said with a smile.

"Gentlemen, I wish you a productive meeting. I'm sure I'll see you both later."  Once she was inside Charles closed the door and a moment later the carriage was on its way back to the castle.  The carriage heads around the long way rather than going through the rear wall entrance, stopping at the front staircase.  The driver holds the door for Abby and she heads up the stairs. 

She is barely inside the large front room when she sees Meagan heading down the staircase from the second floor.  She is attired in the tradition Scottish attire for women, the arisaid, with the tartan being the same ancient Royal Stuart that Callum chose to wear today.  "Hello Abigail," she states, "I am sorry that I can't stay and chat with you but I am needed elsewhere."   "Oh please, don't worry over that.  I have seen the library, and I'm sure I will be lost there in moments.  But I do hope I will see you later," she said with an honest and friendly smile.  Meagan hurries out the front door and to the waiting carriage which then departs. 

An older woman exits from the doorway to the kitchen/pantry area and introduces herself (in a heavy French accent) as Francine.  She says that she is the senior maid, and that Abigail would have met her daughter last evening.  She inquires "And what would Miss Marsters want for a midday meal?"  Abby switched to French. "Would it offend anyone on the staff if I said whatever is being made for all of you is just fine for me?" she asked conspiratorially.  Francine looked surprised for a moment, then gave her a bit of a smile. "I do not think so, Mademoiselle.  Please, come sit and we will take care of you."

A few minutes later Abby was seated at the long dining table again, this time alone but she didn't mind the quiet.  A copy of the latest newspaper from Paris sat beside her, and she read it with lazy curiosity and she ate the simple but delicious lunch the staff would be enjoying.  A hearty chicken stew, warm, soft bread and perfectly crisp green beans.  Not long afterward she could be found in the library, poking into books on French history around Queen Mary's time.  It wasn't long before she had a stack of paper, several books, and pen and ink and was making notes. 

Time seemed to slip away from Abigail, with the only indication of its passage being the faint sounds through the wall of the grandfather clock in the music room chiming on the hour.  Abby is a little surprised when she counts six chimes, as she had apparently missed hearing five and could have sworn that four occurred just a short while earlier.  Not long thereafter she hears the sounds of voices in the outside foyer followed shortly by the door to the library opening.  

Callum stands there, a smile on his face, as he enters the room while shutting the door behind him.  "I trust that you had a productive afternoon!" he asks, more as a statement of fact than a question.  "Seems I don't know how not to study," she laughed.  "I could be here for weeks and still not follow all these threads I've started down.  I don't have ink on my nose, do I?  I always seem to get ink on my nose."  He replies with a smile, "The nose is clean but I do see a small line of ink on your chin."  

He sits down in a leather chair opposite Abby and says, "Well, that could have been better but also could have been a lot worse."  He has an envelope in his belt which he takes out and opens, removing four sheets of paper.  "Pepe brought this back from the Paris telegraph office.  It's a four-page response from the telegram that we sent to my Uncle Alan Plantaganet Stuart, Lord Galloway.  It took a lot of the wind out of Meagan's sails."  She replies, "Anything being run by a committee is going to be like that, no one ever gets everything their way."   She got out a handkerchief and wiped her chin.  "He didn't send a four-page telegram, did he? More importantly, what does it say?"  Callum smiles and says "I'm being knighted."  

"What?" Abby cried, then laughed and shook her head.  "You who were so sure you were going to be released from the service and quite possibly disinherited.  How?  We didn't tell them anything in that telegram."  He says, "Well, you're half correct, I will definitely be released from the clandestine services.   Remember that Scotsman who we rescued, Robert Lewis Stevenson.  He is apparently a writer and wrote a long story about the rescue of him, the archaeologists and that Oxford professor, omitting the use of wizard magics but telling the rest of the tale.  It was published in yesterday's Daily Telegraph, London's best selling newspaper.  We are now national heroes, and the Queen will be recognizing us next month in a ceremony.   And yes, the telegram was four pages long.  My uncle is very excited about my bringing honor to the Stuarts in such a heroic and now public manner."

"I remember Mr. Stevenson a little.  It seems so long ago now.  Well, I'm sure the ceremony is something Mr. Stevenson will greatly enjoy," she laughed.  "He did seem one for adventure, but I'm sure he'll be happy to add "Sir" to his name."   Callum laughs and says, "Oh no, when I said 'us' I didn't mean myself and Stephenson.  I will be knighted and official proclamations will be read honoring my two assistants in the rescue, specifically young Henry Jones and Miss. Abigail Marsters."  "Me? Well, I didn't really..." she let out an explosive breath and sat dumbfounded for a moment.  "I'm not even a British citizen," she finished lamely. 

He laughs, "You're not being knighted or inducted into the Ladies of the Garter, it's only a written proclamation recognizing you for distinguished service to the crown.  Those can be granted to anyone  regardless of nationality.  If a six-year-old Scottish boy can be recognized as such, so can a former archaeology student who studied in the British Isles."  "I'm afraid this may be just a little more attention than I'm comfortable with.  I should telegram Mrs. Parker.  Although I suppose it can wait until we get back to Egypt."  She was obviously still a bit rattled.  He says, "Oh, that's in my uncle's lengthy note as well. Queen Neferka acknowledges that we have been delayed and she tells us to be safe.  I am thinking about us leaving tomorrow evening, as we need to wait until nightfall to inflate and then fly the dirigible unseen."

She comments, "I'm glad young Mr. Jones is alright.  I hadn't seen him since I lost track of you there."  He says, "Oh yes, the whole team is safe.  The last I heard they were still guarding the grounded French ship with the dowry."  She says, "So are you relieved to be out of the clandestine service?  I got the feeling you enjoyed some of it, at least."  He replies, "I did enjoy it, but I am now a public figure, so spy work now is in my past.  Anyway, back to the meeting.  With my new honors, and praise from the senior member of the Stuart Clan, there was no way that Meagan could have me deposed. 

And her criticism of my sharing information with you was also negated by your heroics and general recognition that we are currently working as a team.  Plus you apparently greatly impressed Maracita with your background."   Abby says, "I can't imagine she was greatly pleased to hear all about your accolades just now.  Although honestly, I don't get any impression that she doesn't like you personally.  I imagine she was quite conflicted.  But what part of my background impressed, Maracita?  That is quite nice to hear." 

He says, "She agrees with me about an archaeologist being needed to find more information about what the ancients knew.  Unfortunately she won't be around to help us, she's leaving momentarily for Peru."  Abby says, "Oh no. I hope there is nothing seriously wrong.  Just last night she said their home was here now; that they had no reason to return to Peru."  Callum says, "After Meagan couldn't attack me or you she shifted to Pepe.  He had enough, so announced that he was taking a six-month vacation and she could have his job while he was away.  Maracita was less than pleased.  The meeting became rather loud, wood elves can be very passionate.  She's angrier at him than Meagan.  She said she was going home to Peru, and didn't leave any six-month return date like her husband." 

"Oh Cal," she moved over and sat in the chair next to him.  "I'm sorry. But I wouldn't consider it all settled.  Passions have to cool eventually.  Although I imagine they'll both be gone for some time."  Cal says, "Pepe has made it clear that he will be back in six-months.  He's asked to ride back to Egypt with us.  Since his Great-Uncle Manuel is currently there he hopes to get a ride back to Mexico with him.  Charles wouldn't allow Meghan to have the title of Chief Wizard since she isn't a wizard.  We must have spent a half-hour arguing about that one.  Her interim title is Chief Mage.  Pepe sees this as an opportunity for her to fail, as she now has to prove what she's always said she can do.  I think he has underestimated her, she'll rise to the occasion."

"It's hard for me to say. I don't know Meghan very well, and I don't know exactly what is happening here on a daily basis."  She sighed lightly.  "I guess we'll all just have to see how it comes out."   Callum says, "I haven't given Pepe an answer yet.  Would you might if he joins us for the ride back?"  Abby says, "No, I wouldn't mind.  It's not as if we could just have a picnic while the dirigible flies itself to Egypt.  And maybe a little time to cool off will convince him to stay.  Which might get Maracita back as well.  I can't really imagine she'd stay away from her husband that long.  You have to love someone a whole lot if they can make you that angry."  He replies, "Six months isn't that long for a race that lives for centuries."  She replies, "No, I suppose it's not. It's part of my job to think beyond our limits, to try to think like others, but I admit I just can't imagine that kind of life-span."

"Well Abby, it's a little after 6:00 P.M., so we've got approximately twenty-seven hours of so until our airship goes aloft again.  What would you like to do here in France during that time?"  She was quiet for a moment, thinking about the next day.  "I'm not really sure.  If I were staying in Paris, I would just take a day and walk the streets, stop in the little cafes and galleries and the museums.  And yes, I admit that I would shop, too," she smiled.   "And when would you like to return to Paris?" he asks.  "The carriage will be leaving for the city with Maracita shortly if we want to ride with her." 

Abby says, "We don't have to go back to the city if you'd rather stay here," she said lightly.  "Although I imagine you might want to be out of someone's company for a while.  We'll probably get quite an earful from Maracita, but I don't mind if you don't."   He says, "I wouldn't mind getting back into the city if this is my last night here for a while.  Although I may take the coward's way out and sit upside with the driver if you don't mind sharing the ride with her."  "Coward's way out?  I always thought it the height of wisdom to stay out of the way of an angry woman," she said. "I'm glad I don't have to teach you that myself."

She asks, "Did you have anything in particular you wanted to do in the city?"  He says, "Yes actually, I wanted to visit the site of the Exposition Universelle de 1878, which was the World's Fair four years ago. One of the large buildings constructed on the Champ-de-Mars has remained as a concert and conference hall since that time.  Tonight is a concert of the works of Jacques Offenbach, who was known as "the Mozart of the Champs-Elysees".  His work was quite good, and more importantly, he is a famous French artist who was not a wizard and had nothing to do with the other French artists who we encountered during this past week." 

"And you want to be seen patronizing Paris' artists after what happened in Egypt.  This place is more home to you and any other, and you want them to know that what was done was not done with any malice toward France."  She smiled. "And I would quite enjoy a concert. How formal are the concerts there?  Will I need to find something else to wear?"  He says, "Some are quite formal, but this one is not.  What we are presently wearing will suffice.  Normally I would not wear formal Scottish attire due to the added attention it attracts, but your other observation is quite correct about my needing to be seen and recognized." 

She says, "I have to admit, I was rather surprised to see you and Charles, and Meghan, too, dressed so formally this morning.  Seems you all know one another, no need to be formal together.  I did rather like it, though."   He smiles and says, "The meeting may have only consisted of the five of us, but it was still a formal meeting of the Stuarts.  Anything less for our attire would not have been appropriate.  Most of our exchanges are informal, but we hold a formal meeting annually, or whenever either myself, Charles or Meagan feel there is something of significance that has occurred.  Since Meagan's arrival we have averaged one of these approximately every quarter-year."

"I suppose I should order a gown for the knighting while I'm in Paris.  Unless you think I ought to get it in London?  I can't believe this is something I even need to worry about," she chuckled.   He says, "The ceremony is not for another five weeks so there is sufficient time, but yes, I would say that at least three different formal clothing changes will be necessary.  One for the evening before the ceremony, when you will meet the Stuarts. Another for the ceremony itself.  And a third for the ball later that evening."  "Three! Oh, this just keeps getting worse and worse," she said, with a definite hint of seriousness.  "Meet the Stuarts? I suppose that's necessary, but we have to make a whole evening of it?"  

He says, "Abby, I am being knighted!  Do you honestly think that either my uncle or my father would do anything less?"   She replies, "Of course not.  I've only known about this for about five minutes, Cal.  I haven't had the chance to think it all through yet.  My brain is bouncing from one possibility to the next.  I have no idea where I'll be over the next few weeks. Egypt, back in Florida, and now I'll need to be in England.  And of course I'll need to tell my mother and all my English relations.

I have no idea how this will affect my employers.  Probably not at all.  Mrs. Parker and Mr. Eastman are already well-known so a little notoriety is likely alright.  But I don't know what their plans are for the future or how this may change them.  And the idea of spending an evening with people who do not like me doesn't rank high on my list of ways to have a good time."   He says, "Not 'do' not like you, try 'did' not like you.  The Queen is personally honoring you, that is something that aristocrats will not ignore.  It will certainly raise your esteem in the eyes of my uncle.  And having your English relatives present will not be bad thing to help dispel my father of his notion that you are just a troublesome colonist."

She stopped and took a deep breath.  "I know, you're being knighted.  I'm not.  It's a much more important distinction for you, but in light of everything it's just about the best outcome you could have hoped for.  Recognition for myself is unexpected... and disconcerting."   He says, "Like yesterday, we will be in the city too late for the best shops.  But if we make it an earlier night than we did before you could come back into the city tomorrow morning and purchase what you will need.  Meagan could tailor them magically so you would not have to wait for alterations and a later fitting." 

She says, "It's a shame their sudden turnaround won't help me like them any better.  Whether they liked me or not, it actually has nothing to do with me.  There's only one Stuart whose opinion I can trust to be honest. Yours."  She moved closer and kissed him lightly.  "It's the only one that matters anyway."   He smiles and says, "Two actually, cousin Charles likes you also.  And around here that definitely counts for something."  She says, "Well Charles never cared whether I was an aristocrat or not, or if I was an American either.  So I will accept his opinion as honestly about who I am as well.  Come, if we want to go with Maracita we'd better hurry." She got up and began closing up books and cleaning up her mess.


*DM's note:  It was important to have Nalu and Bay be fresh-water rather than salt-water hippocampi; Otherwise my planned 4th AGELESS module, involving the salvage of treasure from a sunken Spanish fleet off the Florida coast, could have become incredibly short in duration. *


----------



## orchid blossom

Silver Moon said:


> *DM's note:  It was important to have Nalu and Bay be fresh-water rather than salt-water hippocampi; Otherwise my planned 4th AGELESS module, involving the salvage of treasure from a sunken Spanish fleet off the Florida coast, could have become incredibly short in duration. *




I would love to play through that trip to England. My fingers are practically itching to be writing.


----------



## Queenie

I am over here DYING to play Ruby. DYING!!!!! [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] is just nervous to run it in SM's world. 

There I said it. 

Poke him a lot, maybe it'll help. I'll wack him with a 2x4, maybe he'll feel that  


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

orchid blossom said:


> I would love to play through that trip to England. My fingers are practically itching to be writing.




BUT I highly suggest that [MENTION=1643]Silvermoon[/MENTION] run the trip to England as well as George and Ruby's wedding. No one can ruin a nice day like Silvermoon can  

And I meant that as the highest possible compliment!!! Rofl.


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## orchid blossom

Queenie said:


> I am over here DYING to play Ruby. DYING!!!!! [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] is just nervous to run it in SM's world.
> 
> There I said it.
> 
> Poke him a lot, maybe it'll help. I'll wack him with a 2x4, maybe he'll feel that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app




Get on it, Fenris! (Seriously, get on it while I'm feeling good and motivated and help keep the depression away. It's for my mental health. How can you resist pleas for mental health?)


----------



## Silver Moon

Orchid said:
			
		

> I would love to play through that trip to England. My fingers are practically itching to be writing.



So start writing!   You make the opening post of what Abby and Callum have been doing for the month between Egypt and the arrival in England.   And if this opening post is multiple pages long all the better, it will give me more to work with. 



			
				QUEENIE said:
			
		

> I am over here DYING to play Ruby. DYING!!!!! @Fenris is just nervous to run it in SM's world.



Now that is just silly.   Nothing to be nervous about, Fenris has one of the best understandings of how this world works than anybody I've played with.  Plus, it isn't my world, its OUR world, made for everybody to break!   And I for one am looking forward to playing rather than DMing.   My goal from this point forward is to run all even-numbered AGELESS modules and play in all odd-numbered ones. 



			
				QUEENIE said:
			
		

> BUT I highly suggest that  [MENTION=1643]Silvermoon[/MENTION] run the trip to England as well as George and Ruby's wedding. No one can ruin a nice day like Silvermoon can.   And I meant that as the highest possible compliment!!! Rofl.



Now, now.  I wouldn't ruin a wedding would I?   Probably not, but the day before and the day after would be fair game!  

*Okay, how about this for a game plan. * 

1.   Fenris will begin his module immediately following "Temple of the Cat Goddess"

2.   I will start to prepare AGELESS Module Four, which will start in late October/early November with Callum's Knighthood (and possibly even lead to George & Ruby's wedding).  

3.    We seem to have around 200 readers at this point in time.  So I'll throw out this invitation: 

If any of you want to stop just reading and start playing (or playing again in the case of former players) I would welcome your participation in my next module following Fenris's.   Both an English formal ceremony and the wedding of a wealthy and famous American industrialist could mean that ANYBODY IN THE WORLD could be present.  So if you want to pull a figure from history, or create a new one, go right ahead!    

And if any of you are readers of Alan Moore's "League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" comics, I could use a player for the Campion Bond character (albeit, in this world he is around a decade older than the comic version.)


*I have just started a thread over in the ENWorld "Talking the Talk" forum, so we can continue this Out-of-Game conversation there. *


----------



## Silver Moon

_And now back to our story:_

*Chapter 125, "Round Two: The British Army", September 13, 1882, 9:30 AM.*

George smiles at Amisi, "I think you have become a bit enamored with me princess, and I think it is partially out of a sense of gratitude. It is not uncommon for people to become infatuated with their rescuers. And were I not already engaged, I would leap at an opportunity to seek a marriage in the Royal family. And not to merely be in the Royal family, but to have so beautiful a woman as you as a bride. Some man will be truly lucky to have you. But I wish that you are able to marry for love as I will be doing. And I am terribly flattered that you would even consider me a fit man, worthy of such an honor." says George taking the princess's hand in his.

"You deserve someone even better than me. Perhaps Colonel Hassan? He is a fine man who charged with me into the palace. But I would that you chose someone who you know, someone who you love. But for now Amisi, you have humbled me and I will always treasure you for it. However, I will speak of this to no one, for no one need know your desires but yourself." George bends over and kisses her hand. "You will find the right man, I am unfortunately not him, for he shall have the most beautiful woman in the world second only to my beloved fiancee." ends George straightening. George take a deep breathe looks to see that Amisi has composed herself and waits for Hassan's return.

A disappointed look crosses her face. She does compose herself quickly and then smiles at George. She then states, "I am aware that Miss West is designated to be your first wife, and it is wonderful that you love her. Our society does not impose the limitation of only one spouse. I would be honored to be your second wife. I am fifteen summers old and your physicians can verify that I have never been with a man. I know that I can make you happy Sir, the women in my father's harem have given me personal instruction in how to please a man. You will grow to love me too."

George smiles again. "Have you spoken to your sister about this, I wonder? Amisi, again I am quite flattered. You do have to understand though that in my culture, not only is polygamy not socially acceptable, it is illegal. Additionally in America, you are too young to be married. And that is where my home and business are Amisi, so it is not that I can pick up and live permanently here in Egypt. And for me to take the heir to the throne out of the country permanently would be tantamount to sedition. There are many obstacles to the union you are proposing. Not unless Bast and Aphrodite themselves appeared to compel me, could I overcome such obstacles.

Egypt needs you more than I do. Being a princess often means putting the needs of your nation before your own. Look at your sister's marriage. While I may have played some small role in the salvation of the nation, there are others who deserve recognition more. But I do think all this talk is a bit premature, we still need to get this treaty done. Yes the French are gone, but your sister has a divided and occupied nation she sits over. Let us focus on that before our personal desire for the moment." says George giving Amisi's hand a little squeeze before releasing it. George turns back to his notes before adding "I would think some of my friends who aiding in saving Egypt might be less encumbered to accept such a gift as your, if your would be open to such," without looking up. She gasps and says, "Oh no sir, my sister would never agree to such a thing. It is you who she is indebted to for these negotiations, not those old American men."

Much to George's relief, Colonel Hassan returns with papers in his hands. "I have the breakdown here, by unit, of all troops as of three days ago. The summarized version is that for the Battle on Kassassin on the 10th the British fielded a total of 18,543 troops. Of those, 285 were killed, 1,922 wounded and another 63 missing for a total of 2,270 casualties. That left them a fighting force of 16,273 for this morning's battle. The fighting was comparatively light, having just gotten started, when your team arrived and forced the truce. My staff estimate that during this morning's skirmishes fewer than 100 British troops died with around twice that number wounded, which would leave their fighting forces at approximately 16,000.

Those are the troops right here in this region. Elsewhere in Egypt the British have 3,129 Naval forces and 2,331 army forces for a total of 5,460. They were primarily assigned to Alexandria, although many of those naval forces are currently docked at Port Sa'id and the town of Suez, as their ships were the ones used to transport the army to the canal. Does that help Mr. Eastman." He replies, "Very much Colonel. Again, this gives me a starting point to negotiate from. I think we can send the British delegation in now."

The scribes and guards are called back and everybody gets in their places. The British delegation arrive. Not surprisingly, all are members of the British military, with three generals, each of whom has a lieutenant colonel as their personal aide, and the two scribes. One scribe is a major, the other scribe is an older enlisted man with the stripes of a master sergeant (who is apparently the Arabic scribe). George recognizes all three leaders as General Garnet Wolseley, General Drury Curzon Drury-Lowe, and General Gerald Graham.

"Welcome representatives of The British Armed Forces of the United Kingdom who negotiate for and on behalf of, Her Majesty Queen Victoria. May I introduce the hosts of this conference. Her Royal Highness Princess Amisi, Colonel Hassan of Her Majesty's 3rd Royal Rifle Company of Alexandria. I am the lead negotiator for Her Highness, Queen Neferka, Pharaoh of the Lands of Egypt and the Nile, George Eastman, interim Chief of Staff for Her Majesty." begins George in English looking expectantly at the generals.

General Wolseley begins by thanking George for his interventions the previous morning, first in rescuing General Duruy-Lowe, and second in returning him to battle and exposing the imposter. General Duruy-Lowe also thanks George. George nods to Amisi who sits and then all the men sit. "You are quite welcome gentlemen. As to the imposter, I trust that he has been taken care of. Of course one might say that many people impersonated British officers before the Cardwell reforms." George smiles at his little jest. "But all of the French who were involved in the plot were punished appropriately by divine justice. That of course gentlemen, trumps earthly laws. I am afraid there is nothing left to turn over to you in that regard."

Woolsley replies, "Very good, indeed divine justice takes priority in such matters. We all witnessed the Egyptian deity on the field of battle, although I am unclear as to whether that was Isis or Bast. At any rate, it was obvious that the French alone were who she viewed as the threat. From that it is clear that we have the divine blessing of the land's Goddess to continue our alliance in support of the Egyptian Government. "It was Bast gentlemen. However, do not mistake her lack of punishment as support, tacit or explicit. Your support of the Egyptian monarchy is welcome, but only unencumbered by imperial designs. Your support was most welcome, but as the rebels are no longer an issue, there is no need for your continued physical military presence." says George, still with a smile.

Woolsley answers, "No need? Mr. Eastman, I am not overly surprised by that conclusion, but it is incorrect. The new young monarch was never trained to lead, so I am not surprised by a degree of naivety. However, you are an experienced business man, with international connections, surely you see otherwise? If Queen Neferka's father, with his decades of experience, felt the need to call on us for military support then it stands to reason that under the present circumstances there is even more need. This new ruler has but half of her father's forces, has an organized opposition camped just a few hours from where we currently sit, and has inherited a leadership vacuum that many of her father's Egyptian political rivals will be all too happy to help fill for her. You need us now more than ever."

"It is not a concussion, sir, it is a statement of fact. As for the Queen being untrained, well, Queen Victoria was never trained to lead, and became Queen at a younger age than Neferka, and that has seemed to work out fairly well. In fact gentlemen, you have made an erroneous assumption that she was not trained to lead, for she has been. I can tell you from personal conversations with her, she is quite adept and competent to rule. As to her father's rule, yes he had decades of experience. But then again so did Charles the first of the England. Do not equate time with experience gentlemen. As for your other assertions, the organized opposition will be dealt with by the end of these talks. While indeed there is a political vacuum, the Queen also has on her side a most definitive and persuasive demonstration of divine providence to rule by Bast herself. Few Egyptians would dare violate such a demonstration from one of their gods so soon, if ever.

And lastly, the Queen has me. A confidant you yourself have deemed qualified. I and my colleagues have been quite active in establishing peace in this nation. General Drury-Lowe owes his life and liberty to our actions. Not that I begrudge him that, nor to General Woolseley for ridding him of the traitor in his midst. These actions benefited you men personally as well as the British Army. So you are well acquainted with our abilities. These are not minor issues gentlemen." Woolsley replies, "Any benefit to us personally is irrelevant to these discussions Mr. Eastman. We are here as representatives of Queen Victoria and what we do here today it is only for the benefit of her Empire.

George nods and concludes "So, gentlemen, the Queen and Egypt, do not need you now more than ever. In fact it is our assertion that we do not need you now, militarily, now , at all." General Wolseley says, "While an organized opposition still exists you do, whether you realize it yet or not. We are only looking out for our mutual best interests. That rebel Orabi would have brought Egypt to ruin. If we walk away now, leaving him whispering in Queen Neferka's ear, the same result will eventually occur."

"Wait a moment sirs. So you will ignore a direct service I rendered to you that was to your benefit in the name of benefit to the Empire, yet turn around and says that Orabi represents a something not of benefit? That seems a little disingenuous. However, since you seek only to serve Queen Victoria and the benefit of Empire as you have said, it is settled. Thank you for your agreement gentlemen. Egypt is not a part of the British Empire and so you, nor Queen Victoria have any voice, vote, influence or sway here.

Your request for military aid and assistance is hereby revoked and any troops remaining upon Egyptian soil can and will be tried for sedition and their presence seen as an act of war. In the name of the benefit of the Empire of course gentlemen. Egypt's affairs are Egypt's to solve. I need not remind you what happened upon the battlefield yesterday, or who protects this nation. Nor do you wish to receive the fates of the French who plotted against the monarchy." says George his face suddenly grim as he leans back in his chair.

"Hold on sir, we should not make any hasty decisions." Woolsley states, his voice a few octaves higher than before. General Graham interjects, "Perhaps we have gotten off to a poor start. Maybe a short recess or a spot of tea might be in order." George answers, "A poor start? Never gentlemen, and I think we must press on, strike while the iron is hot as it were. Under what pretext could you possible justify any continued presence here? I submit none. Nor will Egypt suffer any. And if you think that is disturbing gentlemen, we have a long day ahead of us. One you will not like. I will add that I have been in contact with some Boer representatives who are looking for allies to remove British influence from Africa entirely. I am sure you gentlemen, remember that action well.

_DM's Out-of-Game comment to George's Player: "You Play Dirty! His response " Of course I do, and you love it!"_

"So again I say, there is no conditions under which I can see a continued British military presence in Egypt. If you gentlemen can enlighten me as to a valid one, I would be delighted to hear it. Oh and you may have some tea as we discuss things, no need to leave." George calls over to one of the ogre guards in Arabic asking for tea to be served. Woolsley says, "Our continued presence is needed here because of the canal. Let us have the tea, then we can discuss it like civilized men."

George smiles "Why do we need to wait for tea to continue our discussion? Does the tea merely make us civilized, or or you implying I or my Egyptian colleagues are not civilized? No matter, the tea is on it's way, along with milk and sugar. No biscuits though I am afraid gentlemen. But I am glad you brought up the canal General Woolsley. For you are right in that a British military force would be needed to protect British interests in the canal. However....."

George pauses, takes a drink of water, relishing the looks of discomfort on the general's faces and continues "However, Her Majesty Queen Neferka, Pharaoh of Egypt and the Nile has deemed that the canal, being solely within the borders of Egypt, should be the sovereign right and entity of Egypt. Which is why the canal is to be seized and nationalized, today. The previous contracts over financing of the canal and preferential rates for ships of certain nations are hereby suspended and cancelled due to their being usurious, deceptive, and constructed to ensure the financial failure of the canal, thus forcing the relinquishing of interest by Egypt. This was done quite purposefully and now it shall be rectified. If the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland wishes to have ANY access to the canal, her representatives will be cooperative, or India may prove to be hard to rule having to sail around the Cape of Good Hope all the time. Oh look the tea is here." says George.

"Would you care for a cup of tea Princess?" George asks Amisi. "Yes please," she states. George pours the tea. None of the three Generals move or speak, all dumbfounded by George's pronouncement. General Drury-Lowe gestures the aides forward to pour the tea. While they are sipping the tea General Drury-Lowe finishes his quickly and says, "Since we are taking a short break I believe that now would be a good time for me to stretch my legs." As he reaches the door he moves his fist up to his mouth, presumably to suppress a cough, while looking back into the room. George hears a faint whisper in his ear in Drury-Lowe's voice saying "We should talk sir."

George, still looking at the princess, nods his head. "I hope you are following along well enough Amisi. Please do excuse me for a moment I need to fetch something from the other room. " George approaches Hassan and whispers in his ear. "How did you like those salvos Colonel." he says with a grin. "I need to get something from another room, keep an eye on things here for me." "Pardon me gentlemen, I need to fetch an article I forgot. I shall not be long" says George to the remaining generals. Once outside he quickly find Drury-Lowe who is walking in the garden. "General, I am glad to see you feeling much better than at our last meeting. What can I do for you." George asks.

Drury-Lowe walks right up to George and asks "Are you daft? I was under the impression that you attempting to stop a minor war. Now it appears that you wish to incite a major one instead. I am not sure that you understand the degree of latitude that General Woolsley has been granted in this situation. Do you want a military occupation of Egypt by Great Britain? Honestly sir, that is not what we are seeking. But if we are forced to do that as the only means of preventing an economic collapse of our banking system, then that is what we will have to do."

George stares hard at the man for a moment. "You are welcome, again, for allowing me to save your life." begins George with such acidity that the words hang in the air. "Daft am I? Daft as a fox? Or simply David to the Imperial Goliath? I don't care what latitude Woolsely has been granted if he will act as an impertinent toady to Gladstone's slavish devotion to the lending houses of London. The fact remains that Gladstone's only motivation is economic. And if you want to use that as justification for an invasion? How will the British press spin that into a jingoistic rhetoric? The fact is that these people here deserve self-determination, not subjugation. Economic, militarily or political. Perhaps it is naivety, perhaps I am idealistic and not realistic. But in your heart sir, do you thing that the rampant expansion of the British Empire and subjugation of millions of people who had their own government and economic systems, all to line the pockets of noblemen and plutocrats in London is ethical? Is what the gods would deem just, good or holy? I don't believe so. Just because Britain has found itself ahead of the curve in technology does not give it free reign to crush other cultures. But then again it was your brutal treatment of the Irish that lead to having the man power to grow such an Empire in the first place.

As for war. Well, it would seem war had come to Egypt whether I would it or not. But ask yourself this Drury, after the Afghan War, the Zulu War, Ninth-Xhosa, the Boer War, which is heating up again from what I hear. Nigeria and Burma are proving to be very difficult for the army to penetrate and exert control over. 'The Sun Never Sets on the British Empire'." drones George. "If you wish to have Woolsley involve the Empire in yet another war so be it. I understand the strategic and military significance of the canal. I also know how underhanded, manipulative and strong armed the British were in getting it built with a repugnant deal that left Egypt holding all the debt while English Banks reaped all the profits with no risk.

So maybe I am daft for wanting justice. Maybe I am daft for demanding fair treatment, maybe I am daft for risking a larger war. But I know what is right. I know what needs to be. Are these absolute demands? Perhaps. Am I willing to listen to compromises, absolutely. I am a negotiator, that is what I am here to do. But do not think these are idle threats. Britain has no legal standing to be here, not even to secure it's 'economic interests'. I am a man of convictions, a man of beliefs, a man of courage. And I will not back down from a fight because a bully threatens me. " George finally stops, he had been getting heated, his finger had extended and he had been shaking it at the General. These were things he had kept suppressed from the negotiations table. But here he had let his emotions loose. "My apologies General. I became rather emotional. Do not discount the words, rather take the passion they were spoken with and magnify their meaning with it."

Drury-Lowe pauses and then says, "Mr. Eastman. I think that you have failed to comprehend something here. You and I are on the same side. I do not disagree with the vast majority of what you have just said. I want this to end peacefully. And yes, the last thing the Empire needs now is another war. General Woolsley however is a good soldier and will follow his orders, and not necessary apply the flexibility needed to seek a compromise. The same is true of Graham. The approach that you were taking was not the correct approach to take with them. If you draw a line in the sand General Woolsley will see that as a challenge to walk over that line. He is a soldier, not a diplomat. That is why I wished to speak to you privately. While I too am a soldier, I am a cavalry officer, where flexibility and compromise are critical parts of the job. He will break through a wall in his path while I will seek a way to ride around it."

George offers Drury a cigar. As both men smoke, George asks "Ok, cavalry officer. How do I flank Woolsely?" asks George blowing a smoke ring. Drury-Lowe says, "First, your strongest point was your reference to Bast, but that would mean little to him. He is not a religious man and had not even bothered to identify the Egyptian deity. Anybody with even cursory knowledge of Egypt would know that the Cat Goddess is Bast, not Isis. You should save the religious arguments for other negotiators and not him.

Second, he feels that Great Britain is currently in a position of strength. And militarily he is correct. Yes, we currently have the majority of our land forces in Tel el-Kabir, however we still have significant forces in Alexandria, Port Said, and the town of Suez. Currently Egypt has none of the King's forces in those places, those battalions had defected to Orabi's rebels and are now inland at Tel el-Kabir. Mr. Eastman, those are Egypt's three major ports. General Woolsley could easily take them over and hold them until British reinforcements arrive, using those ports to land at.

Third, you were incorrect in your previous assessment about Britain having no legal standing in Egypt. Because of the aforementioned legal manipulations by the British banks and William Ewart Gladstone, Britain could claim title to the canal itself and land immediately adjacent to the canal. You threatened to have Queen Neferka nationalize it, well Woolsley could make the exact same threat, and other nation's would recognize Britain's claim. So I would suggest the following approach. You need to give the General something, anything, that will show your willingness to compromise. Then call for a recess to allow me time to speak with him privately."

George blows another puff of smoke in silence for a moment. "I haven't laid all my cards on the table yet Drury. I doubt Woolsley would have a single ship left if he tried to take the ports. But that is not my goal. I will grant a recess so you can talk to him. But what bone to throw him? How about that I don't have Bast turn him into an actual goat" chuckles George. "Ok, how about if I state my previous comments were not absolute but my starting negotiation position? That indicates I am willing to compromise." Drury-Lowe says, "That's a good start, but you should also try to find something to also stroke his ego. That will put him in a better mind frame for our talk.

And Mr. Eastman, I truly am grateful for the rescue. I was not merely a target of convenience for those French, they needed me to be removed for their plan to be successful. This conversation between us right now, as well as the means that I used to request it, should make it obvious as to why that was so." George says, "Yes, unfortunately, not matter how much of a blackguard you might have been, I would have rescued you. I did not want to be rude and bring it up, but it is a rather, um, unusually talent not only for a military man, but especially an Englishman. You must have had to hide this yes? As for ego stroking, hrmmm. Nothing comes to mind. Suggestions?"

Drury-Lowe says, "I was a brash young Lieutenant at the Siege of Sevastopol back in Fifty-five, during the Crimean War. We were allied with the French at that engagement and during the siege I picked up a few tricks. While I have kept that quiet in British circles, one of the Frenchmen here in Egypt had also been at Sevastopol and was aware of my training. And just now, I took no small risk in exposing myself to you. But I felt that you wouldn't save my life one day only to cause me to be hanged the next. As for how to butter Garnet's bread, just play it by ear. Get him talking and he is sure to mention something that you can latch onto."

"No, I wouldn't expose you for such tricks as you would call them. As for Woolsley I will play it by ear. My thanks though sir." says George extending his hand. "Best that you enter first and I will be along in a few minutes." George waits a bit to finish his cigar to give Drury a chance to enter the room alone. He proceeds in and finds everyone waiting for him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 126, "Back to Paris", September 13, 1882, 6:30 PM.*

Callum and Abby approach the carriage. The driver holds the door for Abby as she gets inside, the other passenger Maracita already there, with a small trunk, a leather satchel and a large hat-box near her. Abby takes the other seat as Callum climbs up top with the driver. Maracita notes this without comment at first. Only after the carriage is around a mile from the estate does she ask Abby "He won't even sit with me at this point will he?"

Abby answers, "I didn't get a full accounting of the meeting, but I didn't get the impression he's angry with you, although he is upset and sad. Perhaps he just wants to avoid hashing over something when more talking obviously won't change it. I think he was more worried about you being angry with him." She replies, "Well he would be right then. The vote for her to become Chief Mage was three-to-one, with Pepe abstaining since he was not planning to be present during her six-month term. If either Callum or Charles had sided with me she would not have gotten the job, a majority was needed."

Abby answers, "In my completely uninformed and unasked for opinion, you're right. She shouldn't have been allowed to attack and cut down others and be rewarded for it. Plus with Cal going away again, and you and Pepe gone, there will be only Charles here to counter her. If nothing goes wrong she will take it as confirmation that she is right for the job and use it to try and keep it, and if something goes wrong... Well, then something will have gone wrong with Charles here to try to undo it. Obviously I don't know the day to day operations, so I don't know how wrong it could go. But it seems if no one ever had any intention of her having this job, they should have stood behind that instead of hoping she'll hang herself with the rope they gave her and then have to fix it."

Maracita says, "Well, Chief Wizard, now Chief Mage, is far more than just the five of us. We are just the Stuart Magic Council. We have nearly one-hundred wizards, sorcerers, bards, clerics and druids employed here between the Stuart estate and the four mock farms. I am certain she will fail, Charles actually thinks that she will succeed when finally given a chance. We will see, but I know for a fact that I could not work for her. You and I spoke yesterday of my native Peru and I have been thinking of it since. A time for a trip home is in order."

Abby sighed. "I have met some people I couldn't work for, I do understand that. But it can't be easy to leave something you've been working toward for so long. And to go knowing Pepe intends to return? The whole situation makes me uneasy and sad, and I have only the slimmest connection to it." Maracita places her hand on Abby's and says, "Do not overly concern yourself. You humans spend far too much time planning for the future. At my age you come to have learned that the future will take care of itself. What happens between myself and Pepe will most-likely resolve itself in due time. In the meanwhile, he made a decision and needs to live with the consequences. If he thought that I would just sit here and take orders from that witch while he runs off with his great uncle to who-knows-where he has another thing coming."

Abby says, "There is a reason we plan for the future. We don't have much of it. Things will surely resolve themselves with time, but it's often far more time than we have. So we scratch and fight now for fear that tomorrow will never be. I will never reach your age, so I will never have as much wisdom as you do. I will have to trust yours. I am sure that Cal is hoping I'll talk you around. He didn't say so of course. But men seem to think that we have some magical power when we talk to each other." Maracuta says, "Callum, or should I say Sir Callum, is a wise man. We do possess this magical power, it is called love. I am glad that you two found each other again, I have never seen him this happy."

Abby looked down for moment, obviously pleased. Color climbed up the back of her neck and into her cheeks as she lifted her eyes again. "I'm not sure what I feel. When we were separated... I knew it had to do with his family and I knew it wasn't his idea. But neither of us had any idea of being truly in love with one another. So after he left I was angry at his family, but I mostly mourned the idea of our relationship and then got on with my life. When I saw him again in Bast's temple... all the feelings I'd had for him came rushing back. I'm touched by how deeply he's come to feel for me, how he hasn't forgotten. But I don't want to confuse that with love. Or maybe it's the other way around. With this recognition from the Queen his family's objections to me shouldn't be a problem anymore. But I'm just not sure of myself right now."

She smiles and says "He and I have not spoken of this, I just know what I have seen. But I will ask you for one huge favor, one that is unfair of me to ask. If he should ask you to marry him, please say no. He is not yet ready for that level of commitment, but his love will blind him to that fact." She replies, "Maracita, I am not ready for that commitment. when I chose to be educated and pursue a career, I knew that love or marriage was far less likely for me. Now, it might be in my future. But I have a lot of adjusting of my expectations to do. I told you last night I wasn't ready to be a lead on this kind of dig. I need more experience.

I need more experience in life before I decide if I will be a wife, too. And marrying Cal isn't just become a wife. Now, it's becoming Lady Stuart. It's becoming a part of aristocracy, even if it's a minor part. It's taking on a lot of new responsibilities that I'm not sure I want. I just hope if he does intend to ask, he doesn't do it in some public place where we will be forced into a long engagement while we wait for both of us to be ready." She smiles and says, "Good, we are of one mind then. I only want what is best for him. As I said, he and I have not spoken with this, and while he won't even sit inside the same carriage with me for a half-hour that is unlikely to occur in the near future. I wish both of you well, in whatever path the future takes you."

Abby says, "I refuse to believe we won't see you again. Even if it's a day far in the future, if he does ask that question and I can accept. And try not to feel too badly that he isn't inside with us... if you want to have a few words with him in Paris, I can stand a few feet off. But don't part without friendly words between you. Even for you, life is too short not to tell those you care about how you feel."

Maracita says "I am certain that we will say cordial good-byes to one another. He probably is correctly assuming that you are here calming me down from my earlier tirade. Men, how foolish they can be at times. The last thing I would want is to be up top in a open carriage at the speeds we are now traveling at. It will probably take him multiple cantrip spells to fix his flyaway hair. And he is probably also having to use both of his hands to hold down his kilt to keep it from ballooning up." Abby laughed. "I can just picture it. If he's smart, he's tucked the fabric under his legs so it can't, but we both know he's not smart. He's sitting uncomfortably on top instead of inside with two beautiful women!"

She sat smiling for another moment. "I know this knighting is the best thing that could have come from the situation for him, but I'm just not sure how I feel about being recognized myself. And meeting the Stuarts... Won't that be fun." Maracita says, "Take the accolades when you can get them, women still do not get enough well deserved recognition. And this rescue that you did with Callum? Were you really his assistant or did you play an equal role?

Regarding the Stuarts, Callum's mother is a sweetheart. As long as you don't swear in front of her and mind your manners you will do fine. His father is easy to manipulate too, you just have to encourage and compliment him without it being totally obvious." Abby says, "I have no interest in impressing Callum's father. I ought to, I suppose, but he passed judgment on me long ago. I won't go out of my way to offend, of course. But I fear warmth may be beyond me.

As for the rescue... The impetus was Cal's, of course. He had the magical potions we used to make it all work, as well. I used one of them to disguise myself as Sarah Bernhardt, which got us into the camp and the tent where they prisoners were being held. The most important thing that happened to me there had nothing to do with the rescue. Bernhardt's mentor saw us and wanted to talk, and that's where I learned of the plot to poison a royal feast and murder most of the Egyptian Royal Family. After we returned from the rescue I spent the next day making sure that didn't happen. Anyway, I got Cal into the tent with another friend of mine, then talked to Bernhardt's mentor. Once I returned they were about ready to go, and it was a matter of getting out unseen. There were enough elixirs to get everyone out in various ways."

She paused and thought for a moment. "I'd say I was closer to an equal than an assistant, but considering what the writer of that story saw, that would have been his interpretation and I can't expect otherwise." Maracita concludes, "So by your own admission your deserve the recognition. Take it and stop complaining. Ah look, we're almost to Paris. Callum really must want to get rid of me, we made almost record time, less than twenty minutes for what would have been a full-hour trip in a normal carriage."

Abby says, "Or he realized what a terrible idea it was to sit on top of the carriage and wants it to be over as fast as possible. If I stop complaining, then you have to stop thinking Cal actually wants to be rid of you," she said with a bit of a smirk. "I'm sure he'd listen for hours if he thought it would make you stay. And yes, I suppose the recognition is happening whatever I think of it, so I might as well enjoy it. And it's not as if most of the places I work in the world will realize or care, so it shouldn't really interfere with my ability to move about unnoticed."

Maracita says, "Correct, it will probably only be remembered in British aristocratic and academic circles. Outside of those arenas who remembers beyond the day's news story? Last year at least half a dozen people were similarly recognized by Queen Victoria, can you name even one of them off the top of your head?" "I'm an uncultured American, I couldn't have named them the day it happened," she teased.

"Alright, alright, I give in. To be honest, I was just rather shocked by the whole business. Don't fret, I have a pretty good handle on my own worth, and I don't hold it cheap. It sounds like I don't feel like what I have done these last few days is extraordinary, but that's not it. It's that it shouldn't be. As far as I was concerned it was just what had to be done, so to be recognized simply for doing what is right and necessary, that's what surprises me." Maracita answers, "Doing what just had to be done. This is probably the best definition of heroics that I have ever heard. And the majority of heroes feel the exact same way, they never reflect on what they do at the time, only after the fact."

"My arms sure wish I had considered at the time. I jumped off a flying carpet to unlatch some kind of magical boat engine and it took off with me. They are still aching something fierce. How's that for heroic reflection?" she laughed. "Maracita, I am sorry to see you go. I know I'll be leaving tomorrow, but whatever happens I'm sure I'll be back and it would have been a pleasure to spend some more time with you." She replies,"Or you can visit me in Peru, I am easy to find."

The carriage comes to a stop outside of a tavern on the outskirts of the city. The driver opens the door and Abby sees that the signs on the tavern roof and walls are all in Spanish rather than French. Callum has also climbed down and looks immaculate. He approaches Maracita and they hug and say goodbye to each other, with minimal conversation. She heads into the building with the driver following while carrying the three pieces of luggage.

Abby stuck her head out the door and said to Cal, "You're a fool if you didn't tell that woman that you love her like family, that you appreciate everything she's done for you, and that you'll be there in a moment if she ever needs you." He looks at Abby, is silent for a minute, and then says, "You're right." He turns and heads into the building. The driver returns and holds the door open, waiting for Callum to return.

Abby stares briefly at the driver. There was something very disconcerting about the man. This was the fourth trip that she had made in the carriage in the past day and he had never spoken or shown the slightest emotion. Nor had anybody ever addressed him by a name other than 'Driver'. She now notices that the man does not blink. Abby sat back in the carriage. Gods, people from other planets, now some kind of automaton. Well, at least she didn't need to feel guilty about keeping the driver up and waiting for them.

Callum soon returns, with a little more spring in his step. The driver shuts the door after Callum enters and heads back up to drive the carriage. "Thank you Abby, that was very much needed. I trust that you and Maracita had a nice conversation." Abby says, "We did. She helped me sort out my thinking on a couple of things, and basically told me to stop feeling sorry for myself," she laughed. "That wasn't precisely what I was doing, but I was worrying over things that aren't worth worrying about. And you're welcome. I didn't want to see you chewing yourself up with regret for letting her go without saying the important things."

She paused then said, "So what sort of automaton is driving this carriage?" He smiles and replies, "It is a clockwork man, it even made a loud ticking sound until we put a magical sound suppression device into it. Approximately 125 years ago a group of those automatons attacked the Palace of Versailles. A visiting physician was able to deactivate them and King Louis XV then put them into storage.

When Meagan's mother heard about these devices she made a formal request to study them and three were sent to our castle for examination. She suspected magic, but it turns out there is nothing magical about them, only mechanical. She was never able to reactivate them. But when my Torchwood associates first visited here it only took Captain Nemo a couple of hours to get them working again, he is a mechanical genius. They had previously worn over-sized porcelain masks, but Doctor Jekyll was able to fabricate the more human-like heads for them to wear."

We never did find out exactly who made them, other than that it was clearly an enemy of King Louis XV. We suspect that the maker was probably Austrian given Louis's role in the War of Austrian Succession. He had other enemies too, but it is the people of Germany, Austria and Switzerland who are best known for their watch making expertise, so that is the most logical answer." Abby says, "If they were designed to attack, you're sure it's entirely safe to be using them? Sounds like the kind of thing that might have been better left alone."

Callum replies, "Oh, they're absolutely safe now, Nemo gave them new orders. And nobody other than Nemo now knows how to give them instructions. The only possible exception to that would be the original creator, but that person is very likely long dead. The only still living person who we deduced could potentially be the creator was Dwarven, as they are a longer lived race. That Dwarven clock maker lives in Austria, so he could have possibly fabricated them. But we secretly searched his workshop and laboratory, and found absolutely no evidence that he had made them."

"You say that so casually 'We secretly searched his workshop.' She shook her head. "Your career path definitely took you to a lot more interesting places than mine did. But I can't say I'd want to trade with you, not after the past few days." He laughs and clarifies, "When I said 'we' I meant Torchwood, I personally was undergoing archaeology training in England at that time, so your career path and mine were actually on parallel tracks then."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 127, "A Sad Goodbye", September 13, 1882, 9:30AM*

The light had long been flooding her room when Ruby finally awakened from her deep sleep. Her eyes fluttered open a crack, then squeezed shut, the light being too bright. Her long arms and legs stretched but didn't get very far, constricted by the dress she was still wearing. It had been quite some time since she had fallen asleep in a dress and she smirked at the thought. She pulled herself up out of bed and still bleary eyed looked around for coffee. She found a fresh pot and a newspaper near the window. She poured herself a large cup and curled up in a comfy chair while she savored it, ignoring the news. She'd live enough of it over the past days to want to catch up.

After her coffee Ruby took a hot, luxurious bath. Soaking in the hot water made her sore muscles a little less achy and she was grateful they didn't hurt worse. After her bath she took her time dressing, choosing beautiful Egyptian robes she found hanging in her closet. She left her red locks hanging freely but added some jeweled hair combs to hold the hair off her face. She made her way downstairs, looking to see if the Queen was available.

She is informed that the Queen is not available, as she is still in negotiations with the foreign powers and rebels in the main dining room. She is told that a smaller secondary dining room is open for the other guests of the hotel if she would like to wait there. Ruby does go to the smaller dining room to eat and scope out the other guests. Six tables have patrons at them. Two are large groups of men in Egyptian clothing. Another has a group has Egyptian Army officers, some of whom Ruby remembers seeing the night before when the flying carpet arrived. One has a young couple dining together the woman appears to be Egyptian and the man looks European. Another table has a interesting older woman dining alone, she is dressed in local Egyptian garb but has a European appearance to her, and Ruby has sworn that she has seen the woman before.

The last occupied table has Sultan Ali Ranual, the nephew of the hotel owner, who smiles upon seeing Ruby enter the room. Ruby saunters over to the smiling man. "Good morning Sultan. It's been quite exciting around here as of late, has it not? I've decided to enjoy a little breakfast and some site seeing now that things have calmed down." He smiles and say "Oh yes, please be seated Miss West." Before he can even signal a waiter has arrived and takes Ruby's order for food and beverages. Ali Ranuel says, "It is a huge honor to have our new Queen here. I would like to ask a large favor if I can be so bold. If we could have your fiance take photographs of her visit it would be very helpful. The more we can publicize her visitation her the more prestige we will gain in the long run."

Ruby smiled and nodded. "Yes, of course. I am certain George would enjoy that, as long as the Queen approves. We have gotten very good service here so I am sure it will not be an issue." She kept an eye on the familiar woman, trying to figure out where she knew her from. She was actually going to try to have breakfast with her but once the Sultan grabbed her to sit, she did not want to offend him. Still, she just could not put her finger on why she was familiar and it was getting to her so a large part of her attention was focused there. Further concentration on the women reveals a magical aura surrounding her.

Ruby says, "I imagine you wouldn't even need a picture, I mean, once word spreads the Queen has stayed here you'll be sold out all the time." She laughed lightly, "I do hope you'll have room for me on my next trip here!" He says, "But photographs can be displayed on the wall for posterity. Even one-hundred years from now they will see that we hosted the Queen. As for a room for you, I will always have one for you. And if for any reason Mr. Eastman does not follow-through on his offer to marry, a room could be found for you here permanently."

Ruby laughed heartily. "You flatter me, Sultan, and I do appreciate and value the offer. Alas, my heart is restless and I find it will be quite some time before I can settle down in any one spot." Ruby placed her hand over the Sultans. "But we shall be very good friends, if that pleases you." "It does indeed," he states. The food that Ruby ordered is delivered. The Sultan's tea is refilled and he takes a sip. He asks, "Is the Queen's visit here only a one-time thing, or will this be a semi-permanent place for her? This city is where her new husband is from." Ruby says, "I don't honestly know. I don't think SHE knows yet. This had all happened so fast for her. She hasn't even had any private time with her husband yet. She'll have a lot of decisions to make now, I don't envy her."

Ruby ate some of her breakfast then asked, "Do you know who that woman is over there? She looks awfully familiar." He looks at the woman and says "I am not sure, I do not think I have seen her before. She did not stay here last evening. But she looks like a visitor, and since this is one of only two hotels in the city that caters to foreigners, I am not surprised she came here to eat and possibly get a room." Ruby nodded. "I will keep my eye on her, perhaps introduce myself after breakfast. It is an odd time to just show up in this city."

Ruby enjoyed her breakfast and the company. "Sultan, I haven't had much time to enjoy your beautiful city. Could you recommend some nearby shops I should check out? Shopping is always a good way to decompress," she laughed. He says, "I can do one better than that. I can assign a staff member to accompany you. My head of guest services knows all of the finer places and has ongoing relationships with the vendors. As a stranger of foreign birth I fear you would be greatly taken advantage of, she will see that you receive fair value."

Ruby lit up. "That would be fabulous! The Queen and I have some shopping and fun planned, but I fear she will be a while in the meetings. I need to keep myself busy so I don't get into trouble." Ruby giggled, a sound that had been missing the past days. "And I just hate getting taken advantage of, so I extra appreciate your help. I will definitely make sure George gets some good pictures for you, for your help." He says, "Very good, I have finished my tea so I will go and find her. Enjoy your meal, I should return in a half-hour if not sooner." "Sounds good. Thank you again!"

Ruby finished her breakfast in a hurried fashion, before the mystery lady could disappear. She dabbed her lips then got up from the table. She walked over to woman's table in a friendly fashion. "Good morning," Ruby said as she approached. "I hope I don't seem rude, I just saw you sitting here and thought I would introduce myself. Ruby," she extended her hand, "Ruby West. It's been quite an interesting few days around here and I didn't think there were many other foreigners, like myself." "Please have a seat Miss Ruby," the woman replies with a smile.

Ruby smiled as she sat, watching the woman carefully. Her first thought was that this was one of her teachers elaborate disguises. But she couldn't exactly ask the lady... "Thank you. As I said, it's been quite crazy around here. Enough to ruin one's vacation, I'd say," she laughed. "I'm sorry, you haven't mentioned your name..." She replies, "I have gone by many names over the years, but for this trip to Zakazik I am travelling under the name of Mrs. Beatrice Mullins, but you can call me Bea." Ruby says, "Bea, very nice to make your acquaintance. You mentioned having traveled here before. I hope it's not rude to ask, why are you in this beautiful city? Site seeing perhaps?" "I came to say goodbye to a dear friend," is her reply.

"Oh, I am so sorry to hear that. My apologies, my asking was incredibly rude, it's none of my business. Unless you would like to talk about it, of course. I'm always willing to listen to a friend." Ruby smiled awkwardly. The woman replies, "Yes, thank you. I find myself in a difficult situation. I know what I must do but it is not what I wish to do. I need to think of the welfare of others above myself though. What would you do if you were in my situation? If sharing the full truth would bring nothing but sadness? Should I keep the truth to myself and just lie, and only tell my friend what she wants to hear?"

Ruby nodded as she listened. "That is quite a spot to be in, for sure." Ruby thought hard for a long moment. "Well, if you only tell your friend what she would want to hear, what kind of damage comes from that? What kind of damage comes from telling her whatever it is you have to say? What damage is there to yourself? I am sure you have asked yourself these questions already. You started off by saying you knew what you had to do. Probably in your heart you already know the answer." "I know," the woman says. A tear rolls down the woman's cheek and she teaches across the table, taking Ruby's hands in hers. "Dearest Ruby, my Golden Eagle, I have to leave you." Ruby just sat and stared at the "woman" before her, stared in shock. A very long moment passed before Ruby spoke. "I-I don't understand? Teacher? I, why would you say that?"

He says, "My life is at risk. I was ordered over a month ago to have no further contact with either you or your grandmother. That was why I was in disguise when we encountered each other in the pyramid. But you needed to know who I was then, all of our lives were in great danger. Based upon what happened to the King and his sons I truly believe I did the right thing then, I am just sorry that it was too late for us to save them as well as ourselves. I must go, and not see you again. If I stay in contact with you it will only lead to my demise."

Ruby was confused and agitated. "I-I still don't understand. Who told you to stay away from me and Nana?" She started sniffling. "Why is your life in danger? Why would you- you seeing me cause your-your d-d-demise?" Her teacher continues to hold Ruby's hand and replies, "Do you really want to know? If sharing the full truth would bring nothing but sadness? Should I keep the truth to myself under those circumstances?" She gripped his hand tighter in hers. "Yes, you must tell me now, you have to tell me! I am not letting you leave me until you tell me the truth. No matter what." In her mind, Ruby insisted to herself she wouldn't ever let him leave anyway but she was strong and she would deal with whatever came her way.

Her teacher replies, "Ruby, when we first met I told you of my history. How I served in the Mexican military and how a little less than a half-century ago I fought at the Alamo. I was one of Santa Anna's chief wizards at that battle. I was the one who used magic to break down the walls and stormed the fortress. But I did not tell you the details, of something dreadful that I did that day, and that is what has come back to haunt me now. If I tell you, well, I do not know what you will think of me. We have had a wonderful relationship these past nine months. I do not wish it spoil it. Wouldn't it be best for us to just part with what we have now fully intact?"

Ruby looked upon her teacher, hidden as a woman, solemnly. She thought seriously upon his words for a moment before a laugh escaped her lips. "Teacher, do you not know me? You, more than almost anyone, know of some of the things I have done, things that now I am ashamed to have done. Things that were bad, selfish and dangerous. And do you know still love me? After all you have done for me, how can you imagine I would love you even less?" She smiled warmly, "Please, please tell me what is going on. Maybe I can even help."

The teacher replies, "Ruby, before I go on you need to understand. It was war, these Americans were trying to take from Mexico land that had been ours. We had lost to the Spanish but they were gone, we had our own nation again, and now these short-lived Americans were trying to do to us what the Spanish had. So we fought back. You have been in combat. You do what you need to in order to win. That is what I did that day. I let the soldiers fight the soldiers and I as a wizard fought their wizard. He was a young man, a brave man, but also skilled in magic. Magic that he was using to fight my forces, using to try to steal our country from us.

I was furious. I saw this brash young man as a hypocrite, from a country that spurned wizard magic as evil and here he was using it against us. Furthermore, he had served in Congress, the body that made the laws of the United States, the very laws that said that wizard magic was evil. So I took out my anger on him. I was more powerful, but I did not just kill him, I took no mercy on him. The man's screams still haunt my dreams. The Alamo did have survivors, the women and the Elvan servants of the soldiers. They knew I had done, and they told the man's best friend, a life-long companion. The man swore to avenge his friend. He has been hunting me for the last forty-six years. And today he will find me if I do not leave."

Ruby says, "I don't understand, who is this man and why would he find you today, of all days?" Gonzales says, "Ruby, the American wizard who I killed that day was named Andrew Dawson. His best friend was James Parker, your grandmother's current husband. He arrived in Alexandria yesterday, and will be coming to Zakazik today. He contacted me five weeks ago. He was grateful for what I had done in June, rescuing both you and Mrs. Parker from that vampire Colin Turner. But he also told me of his quest to avenge his friend.

He said that because of what I had done to help you two he would not travel to Arizona to kill me, but that if our paths ever crossed again he would do so, to honor the promise to his friend. He also forbade me from ever contacting either you or your grandmother again. I have clearly now violated that agreement." Ruby felt a lump in her throat while simultaneously her heart started pounding. "Well, not that I don't love him, but he doesn't get to make that decision for me. No one can tell me who to see or what to do. I love you Mr. G and I'm not going to let him hurt you. There has to be something that can be done."

Gonzales releases he hands and says "Ruby, darling Ruby, I love you as though you were my own child. And it is because of that level of love that I had adhered to his wishes. I understand his vow, I made the same vow, to my children who were killed by the current President of Mexico. I swore to avenge their deaths, and very soon will be in a position to do so. So I understand Parker's commitment. And if I were to face him, I would not fight back, so I would die. I would not fight back because of the damage I have already caused. Ruby, this man Andrew Dawson was more than just James Parker's best friend. Mr. Dawson was at that time also your grandmother Mina's fiance, they were engaged to be married. I took one husband from her, I will not take another."

"Oh, that's right. I knew his name sounded familiar." Ruby hung her head. "I am not going to say goodbye to you. You know that. I don't think any worse of you or of him knowing these things, I understand now how crazy it gets with all the fighting and wars and misunderstandings and rivalries. Things happen." Ruby took in a deep breath and looked hopeful. "Perhaps if I spoke to my grandmother, she is so understanding, she would understand that she wouldn't be with James if those events never occurred! Or I could talk to George, George is so good at figuring things out, I bet he could think of something. I love my grandmother and I would never give her up either but you are just as special to me as she is. I don't even know where I would be without your help and guidance."

Gonzales replies, "Oh no, Ruby, you must never tell her. I have caused her so much pain already, that would only exacerbate it, that is one reason why Mr. Parker forbade me to contact either of you. But Ruby, you still do not fully understand. Dawson was more than her fiance, he left her with child, your mother Alma. Ruby, I killed your grandfather." "Oh." Ruby looked down at the tablecloth, tugging at a loose thread. "Did you know that all this time?" He says, "No, I only found that out last month when Parker contacted me."

She inhaled deeply. "It's a strangely small world then, isn't it?" She let the breath out slowly. "You didn't know, you couldn't have known." From under her long lashes she looked up at him solemnly. "I will not say goodbye teacher. I refuse. I understand if you have to leave now but..." Tears started flowing down her cheeks. "I won't do it."

The woman sitting across from Ruby is also crying and sobs "Thank you. I truly do love you. I have been thinking about how differently your life would have been if I had done differently, if Mina had married her first love and raised Alma in that environment instead of with Mr. Hamilton. But then it would not have been your life, you are also the daughter of William West, who she probably would not have wed had she been raised differently. Ruby shivered at the thought, perhaps if the whole mess hadn't of happened, she would indeed not even be here. Mr. Gonzales had even more effect on her life than she could ever have imagined.

I understand your not saying goodbye. I just felt that I owed you an explanation before I left. And I am sorry about having to use this disguise, but Parker could arrive at any time. I wore this once before, back when it was still the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon that you were singing at, where wood elves were not welcome but I wanted to hear you sing." Ruby smiled wistfully. "That seems like forever ago, singing at the Lone Star. My first reputable job, then it became The Lucky Lady." She sighed. "How is everyone back home? I miss it there.

He says, "It has only been what? Less than two months since your last visit there. It is slowly changing. Von Zeppelin's factory is starting to make dirigibles for the United States military. From what you've seen here in the past week, they should revolutionize travel. In other news, a new school is being built, so Kate will get her house back. And a new street is going up on the north end of town. It will have the school on one end and a Dwarven brewery on the other. No small amount of jokes have been made regarding that combination."

Ruby burst out laughing. "Well, it certainly seems much longer than two months, it feels like two YEARS!! So much has happened. I suppose that's for the best, I don't like being bored. I am sure Kate is thrilled to get her own school rather than have to use her house. And a dwarven brewery, won't that be great!" Ruby paused a long moment, again picking at the thread. "Well I guess I was really wondering how all my friends are doing. Kate, is she well? She seemed good when she came to New York but I'm not sure she would have told me the truth at that time. It's almost time for her baby to be born, right? How about my friends at the Lucky Lady? Dorita? That's what I really miss."

Gonzales replies, "Kate is six months along, the baby won't be born until December. Actually, half of the women in town are expecting in December and January, thanks to that dance your Aphrodite priestess friend Jane did back in March during the festival. Chester has been doing a fine job as Marshall. The Lucky Lady is about the same as your recent visit. Darla Peacock George has taken on a greater managerial role, leaving the other owners time for their other jobs. According to Dorita Mrs. George is now pregnant too but does not know it yet."

Ruby laughed again, "Dorita would know! And shows you what I know about babies. I'm not sure I will miss Promise City getting taken over by all those crying babies. I guess Jane is probably pretty happy with that but I am definitely not a baby person." She scrunched up her nose. "Guess it's a good thing I left when I did! At least Kate won't be going out of business any time soon." "Did Chester ever marry that sweet naive girl, what was her name? They seemed like a good fit. And I never doubted Chester would be really good at that job."

Gonzales says, "Clarisse is still chasing him and dropping hints left and right. He continues to ignore her hints. I guess that they will both settle down a some point. If not, then the matchmaking Hannah Milford will intervene. She's been busy lately trying to fix up Harry Rote with every eligible woman in town." "Poor Harry!" Ruby chuckled, "Well maybe he's enjoying it. Wait, didn't he have a girlfriend in Tombstone? Or maybe that was someone else. That's right, Clarisse, a very sweet voice."

Ruby sat quietly, an awkward silence sitting there from who Ruby wasn't asking about. Ruby's teacher says, "I really should be leaving before the Parkers arrive. If you need to see me again I plan to stay around Cairo for a few more days visiting friends. Just leave a message for me at the telegraph office under this alias, I will check in periodically." Ruby sighed deeply. "And after that? Where will you be? You mentioned something about the," she whispered, "President of Mexico?" "What if I need you then? Who is going to swoop in and save me from trouble?"

Gonzales says, "That will not be for some time, not until next year at the soonest. Before I can take up that quest I still need to find an artifact hidden in the mountains near Promise City. But young Ginnie is now on that trail, with her level of persistence I am sure that it will be found soon enough." "Ah yes, Ginnie is certainly persistent and certainly finds ways to figure things out." Ruby stands and hugs Bea tightly. "I will miss you my teacher. Be careful and if you need me, for anything, well, you know how to find me. You always have." Ruby squeezes and doesn't let go for a long moment. "I love you." "And I you," the teacher replies.

With one final tight hug Ruby turned on her heel and exited the dining room, her eyes welling with tears. She wasn't sure she still wanted to go shopping, there was much to think on. She dabbed at her eyes with the cloth covering a nearby table, trying to pull herself together. She straightened up and took some deep breaths to calm herself. Returning to her suite of rooms, a servant girl asks Ruby if there is anything she can do for her. "No thank you, just let me know if anyone is looking for me."  Ruby plopped down on a chair, gazing out the window, lost in her thoughts.



_Note: Many of the references in this chapter are to the four-module Wild West RPG that preceded the AGELESS campaign. Those Story Hours are also posted here as Campaign Journals and I will bump them to the front page to make them easier to find. Taking place during January to June 1882, in chronological order they are titled "Revenge, Renewal and the Promise of a New Year"; "Wizards, Whiskey and Wonderful Things"; "Here there be Vampires"; & "Ballots and Bullets". Much of the latter part of the final module takes place in upstate New York with Ruby, George, Mina and Nanuet as main characters, and serves as the prelude to this campaign._


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 128, "The Concert", September 13, 1882, 6:30 PM.*

Callum asks, "So, are you looking forward to the concert? Are you familiar with any of his works?" Abby replies, "I'm not, sadly. I love music, but I'm mostly familiar with the music from home. New Orleans has such a rich tradition of it's own. But I'm looking forward to hearing something new. And I've rarely had the chance to hear large ensembles like this." They soon approach the site of the prior Paris World's Fair. The massive two-towered building where the concert will take place is awe-inspiring.

Abby silently watched as they approached the building. She reminded herself that the Parisians attending this concert probably thought very little of the grandeur of the building. "Hmm. I think they were compensating for something," she finally said, dryly. He laughs "Famous last words. You may regret uttering them, given the fact that the host of the next World's Fair in 1884 is the city of New Orleans, Louisiana. Let's see how extravagant they'll be! Despite the grandeur of this building it actually turned out to be overshadowed at the fair by Bartholdi's statue of Lady Liberty, that giant statue that will be erected in New York Harbor in a few years. The torch and arm of that statue was displayed in '76 at your country's Centennial Exposition in New York. Well for the '78 World's Fair here in Paris they had completed the head, neck and upper chest of the statue which was put on display."

She waved her hand carelessly. "Well really, how does one compete with the disembodied upper torso of a gigantic woman? I'm sure N'awlins will have nothing like it. We do everything extravagantly, darlin'," she said, her full New Orleans accent on display. "It's the only way to live." "I agree," he says. "Although you are actually right about this hall. I doubt that tonight's concert will fill even one-tenth of the seating capacity." "It was made for an event that would hold those numbers of people," she said, not bothering to suppress her accent anymore. "But it would have been wise of the architects and engineers to design the building so it could be modified after the fair to contain several smaller theaters that would be of more use to the city in the future." Cal replies, "Not everybody looks beyond tomorrow."

They exit the carriage at the main entrance and proceed to the concert hall. Callum pays in cash for their admission and they enter the grand building. A clock near the entrance way indicates that the performance will begin in another thirty minutes. They find seats near the front center. Callum's estimate appears to be accurate, as only one seat in twelve look to be occupied. "Well, we won't have to worry about being crowded," Abby said as they settled in. She took a look around the crowd. One of the reasons Cal had wanted to come tonight was to be seen supporting the arts in Paris, and she was curious as to how noticed he actually was here in Paris.

Based upon the number of looks that his attire is receiving he has indeed been noticed. The two front rows appear to be filled with the current aristocracy of Paris. The 45-piece orchestra head out from the side of the stage and begin to take their places. The string sections begins to warm up. Abby dropped her voice now, not feeling the need to be overheard by the current aristocracy of Paris. "Your Scottish pride does seem to have done the trick. Are you usually much noticed in Paris? Would the local gossip columns be happy to have an item about you in them?"

He says, "They wrote about me a little when I first arrived, but after that I became old news. I'm not all that flashy, although more so than either of my cousins, plus neither of them have the last name of Stuart. People around here do still remember when the family hosted Queen Victoria, even though that was ages ago." "Considering what your profession has been, that was probably a good thing. You know, I've studied the lives of Kings and Queens and noblemen, but I suppose I still can't really imagine what it's like. I'm sorry if I've been asking questions as if you were a case study," she chuckled. "My own life is just so different from what yours must have been. So enough of that. Is music something you enjoy for its own sake?"

He replies, "I do, and I met Jacques Offenbach three years ago, when his final opera, Tales of Hoffman, was performed here. He was quite popular in this city and is deeply missed. They initially did a multi-day tribute performance for him last year, each night featuring different operettas and ballets. Tonight's performance is actually a sampling of his full range of work, including some of his earlier cello compositions. He began his career as a concert cellist." Abby says, "I do love an opera. I haven't seen one in years. And cello is such a gorgeous instrument. I've always preferred the lower-toned instruments; cello, French horn, bass. I'm curious to hear the cello pieces."

Cal says, "The operetta, a short-form opera, was practically invented by him. He was an interesting man. He totally opposed the notion that musicians should also study magic, feeling that bards were essentially cheaters, using spells to supplement deficiencies in their musical ability. He felt that a true artist would be able to stand on their own without needing to tap into the energies of ley-lines of the world. That meant he was not a friend of those wizards we met in Egypt, which also makes it safe for us to be here tonight without fear that the Empress and her new husband will see us."

Abby says, "I don't know that I would call it cheating. Although I do agree that a musician should strive for the very greatest excellence they can achieve without magic. After that, a bit of magic here and there and enhance an experience is no harm. But music has its own magic; we have to be careful not to obscure that. I hadn't considered being seen by the Empress... But of course I was not hiding my identity either." Callum says, "I am not overly concerned. She and Duruy both thought me to be a French Foreign Legion solider, essentially a lackey, so would not have paid very much attention to me. Even if they see a picture of me here tonight I sincerely doubt they will make the connection. However, if they actually saw me here with you, that would be something else entirely. I've been careful in picking the places for our visits in the city."

Abby says, "If it weren't for my testimony against some of their people, I'd say they wouldn't have paid much attention to me, either. Mrs. Parker and Mr. Eastman are the well-known ones, and Miss West... well, let's just say she has a manner that draws eyes. It all allows me to keep to the shadows when it might be to my benefit. It's nice to draw a few eyes myself now and then, though," she said, glancing around the theater. "I'm surprised you were willing to let me come into the city shopping on my own." He says, "I doubt that the Empress goes shopping in those stores. The clothiers come to her." "I'm sure they do," she laughed. "Someday I'll retire back to America after some fantastic find and make the clothiers come to me, too."

"Do you know any of these people?" she asked, indicating the rows ahead of them. "You haven't spent much time here lately." He replies, "Personally, no, with one exception. But I do recognize many of them. You are currently in the company of two dukes, one count, one marquis, three viscounts, three barons, and nearly a dozen castellans. Among the non-nobles are dozens of wealthy businessmen of Paris and even more musicians of varying degrees of fame." She comments, "When the house is full of other musicians; that's when you know you're in for a good show."

A very exquisitely dressed Frenchman comes out on stage and the house lights dim. He gives a short biography of Offenbach, with a little more detail that Callum had explained earlier. He says that the works will be played in chronological order. The first piece is a Cello composition written in 1848 titled "Concerto Militaire in G". It is then followed by an orchestra piece featuring an excellent flute solo from 1851 titled "Le Joueur de Flute". The next piece she is familiar with, "Le barbier de Seville" from the 1852 French opera of the same name. The introduction explains that music from the play is primarily credited to the main songwriter Antonie-Laurent Baudron, although Offenbach assisted him and was the primary author of this specific piece. This composition runs for a good half-hour. The lights go back on and the first of two planned intermissions is announced.

Just as she had disappeared into books that afternoon, Abigail disappeared into the music. Anyone looking at her could see her rapt attention. Abby was moved not only by the beautiful music, but the obvious joy the musicians took in making it, even if it was not the boisterous happiness usually on display in New Orleans. Once the lights came up, she turned to Cal. "Care to stretch your legs? Or would you prefer to avoid the chance of conversations with the patrons?"

He replies, "What I want is irrelevant. I appear to have been spotted by that one 'exception' I cited earlier and he is heading this way. Photographers appear to be following him, so if you don't want to be in tomorrow's newspapers you may want to move away from me." Abby looks across the room and sees that a hefty man with a thin mustache and thick mutton chops is storming in their direction with a big smile on his face. He is wearing a wool military-style uniform festooned with medals, gold braid and a gold belt. She does not immediately recognize the country he is from. He has an entourage of six men with him, two in uniform and four in suits. A pair of men carrying cameras are indeed following.

"Oh, I AM curious... but it's probably better if I don't show up in the papers. At least not until after we're airborne again. I'll just go stretch my legs and come back in a few minutes." She moved nonchalantly away, hoping to find a nearby spot to listen from, but still wary of the cameras. From a short distance away she watches as the bear of the man approaches and loudly exclaims in French with a distinctly Russian accent "Cal! Wonderful to see you!" He then grabs Callum in a huge bear hug. The photographers instruct both men to "Hold that pose" as they set up their cameras and take pictures. Abby had to admit that a burly uniformed Russian hugging a Scotsman in a kilt was probably going to be the most interesting photograph from this evening.

She hears them exchange small talk, the Russian speaking of his four children, the youngest having been born in January. Callum tells him (and the reporters listening in) that his days have been spent primarily managing the Stuart family farm east of Paris. He says that the harvest will be coming in soon, but until then he thought he might have time for a night off to attend the concert. The Russian loudly exclaims, "And you still have not visited me! My bride and children have never had the chance to know you. I insist that you make a trip to Saint Petersburg before the year is done." "I may just do that," the Scotsman replies. The Russian kisses Callum on both cheeks and says, "I should go sit back down. It is wonderful to see you again my eternal friend!" The man, his entourage, and the photographers exit.

Abby waited a few minutes to return. She strolled through the theater, smiling a bit while she thought over the Russian's effusive greeting. The story would be forthcoming, but it was amusing to imagine how Cal had met that bear of a man and earned such affection. The few minutes alone gave her a chance to admire the architecture of the place. She had teased Cal earlier, but it really was a beautiful building, and well worth taking some time to examine. Once she felt enough time had passed to alleviate any suspicion that she had left to avoid meeting the big Russian, she headed back over to her seat.

The lights flicker, indicating that the intermission is coming to a close. Callum has been talking to people seated near them, who had not been inclined to talk to him prior to the Russian's visit but now seem interested in him. Abby gave them a slight smile and a nod as she took her seat. "I'm glad you haven't been lonely while I've been gone," she said quietly. "You will tell me all about how you met that man later, I hope. I've been having a look at the theater, it's quite lovely." "Yes to both," is his reply.

The second portion of the show begins with a female vocalist singing the 1852 song "Les Voix Mysterieuses". This is followed by a 1954 piano dance piece titled "Decameron Dramatique", which originally comprised ten separate pieces of which three are played. Next is a ballet piece titled "La Belle Helene" which he co-wrote in 1855 with composer Louis Aubert, during which ballet dancers take the stage.

This portion of the show is then concluded with a one-act operetta from 1856 titled "La Rose de Saint-Flour". In the introduction it is stated that Offenbach was the king of the operetta, short one and two act operas, and that in his lifetime he composed and produced over one-hundred of them, of which this was his twentieth. The play features three main actor/singers, a female soprano whose character is named Pierrette, a male baritone plays a cobbler named Chapailloux and a male tenor plays a coppersmith named Marcachu. The operetta includes considerable dancing in its eight scenes. The plot is rather simplistic, comprised of the two men competing for Pierrette's affections, with them each replacing her broken cooking pot as well as other gifts.

As the lights came up for the second intermission, Abby leaned over to Cal. "I didn't expect to see a whole operetta tonight!" she said excitedly. "Truly, this has been far more than I expected. Thank you for bringing me. The music and dancing have been superb." He says, "Offenbach was well loved here in Paris. For his memorial concerts the entire hall was filled every night. While this tribute is less well attended, the people here are here for the right reasons. I am glad that we were in town when this took place, an unexpected surprise. And the best is probably yet to come, as he is best known for this later works. I am curious what they have selected from the last quarter-century of his life."

"So am I," she smiled. "It's going to be ridiculously late by the time we get back to the farm. Not that I have anything to be up for in the morning. Tomorrow evening it's back to reality." He replies, "Not that late. This performance may have started at what would be considered the regular theater time in New York or London, however in Paris shows and concerts normally begin a few hours later. This was earlier due to the planned length, which is most-likely what suppressed the attendance.

But yes, we are no rush to awaken tomorrow since we will not be departing until after sunset. However, I do want to leave sufficient time to show you what we have in the adjacent barn." "You know, to an innocent American like me, showing a girl something in the barn means something completely different," she smirked. He smiles and says, "Who is to say which meaning I had?" "Well, aren't we cheeky today," she laughed. "I'm sure I'll be thrilled to see whatever it is you want to show me."

After a few moments she asked, "So, why the photographers with your friend?" Cal says, "Who? You mean the Grand Duke Vladimir? Probably because his brother Alexander is the Czar of Russia." She waved her hand carelessly. "Oh, that would explain that, then. How did you happen to meet a member of the Russian royal family? And make him like you so much?" Callum casually says, "I saved the life of his father, Czar Alexander II. Possibly Vladimir's life as well as they were together. They were with the French Emperor Napoleon III, so he also might have been killed. I was ten years old at the time."

Abby says, "I think I've lost the capacity to be surprised when you drop that kind of thing. You aren't going to just leave it there, are you? Details, man!" Callum answers, "On June 6, 1867 here in Paris, there was an assassination attempt against the Czar. It was in all the papers. The start of the 1867 World's Fair in Paris was marred by a Polish nobleman named Antoni Berezovsky's pointing a double barreled pistol at open carriage that the Czar, his son, and the French Emperor were riding in. The official story is that the gun malfunctioned and blew up in the assassin's hands. The Czar's son Vlad was the only one who saw what really happened, that the gun exploded after being hit by a magic missile spell thrown by a young Scottish boy in the next carriage."

Abby says, "He obviously made an effort to find you, and keep in touch with you after all these years. So while I'm sure he's grateful, he must just flat out like you as well." Cal replies, "He approached me immediately after it happened, astutely deducing that his bringing attention to what I had done would cause great embarrassment to my family given the attitude towards wizard magic in the British Isles. Vlad and I have been good friends since then, and often timed our visits to Paris to coincide. In many ways he's like the older brother I never had. He introduced me to many 'firsts' in my life, although with Paris as the backdrop, that isn't necessarily hard to do. I will say this, that day had a very profound influence on my life. I would not be here now, or in my profession for the past several years, had it not been for what happened then."

She asks, "Will you really go to St. Petersburgh at some point?" He replies, "I really should. I visited there once with my father when I was twelve and Vlad was twenty-two. I met Vlad's brother then, although he didn't become the Czar until their father was killed early last year. nfortunately due to my father's presence that trip was far more formal that I would have liked it to be. I have not made it back there since, my work always interfered. would truly love to meet his family. He has written me and sent photographs, but I would like to meet them in person. I guess it's time for me to finally learn Russian, I never had to before as the adult Romanovs all speak fluent French."

Abby says, "Well, as I like you just the way you are, I suppose I owe him a debt. It seems like your father's presence brings down a lot of things that would be fun otherwise. Your work won't be in a position to interfere now, or at least you're in a position to choose work that will let you get there soon. Maybe I'll learn the Russian with you. It's been a while since I picked up a new language, I'm probably getting rusty."

He says, "That would be wonderful, although winter is by far not the best time of year to visit Russia. Napoleon Bonaparte discovered that. Perhaps next summer." "Yes, after a winter visit to Russia you could start a land war in Asia. That always goes well." Abby shivered comically. "Ugh, winter. I do not do winter. I love that my work keeps me away from winter." He says, "Mary Stuart felt the same way, which is why she also had the estate on the sea to the south." "A wise woman," she said. "An estate by the sea sounds infinitely preferable to a cabin knee-deep in snow. Of course, I haven't actually experienced it... maybe I'd change my mind if I did." He replies, "Knee deep snow is something you only have to experience once. fter the first minute it gets old." "And cold, I imagine," she finished drily.

_DM's Note: Callum will indeed visit St. Petersburg later in the year as he was later used as a playing character in a Sidewinder Recoiled game set there in December 1882._

Patrons have now all returned to their seats as the orchestra takes their places on the stage and the house lights dim for the final act. Abby sat back, ready for the final part of the night's performance. The final act begins with his 1863 single act operetta "Il signor Fagotto". It is a story of story of a father outwitted and true love winning, and contains a variety of musical styles. It has six singer/actors consisting of three sopranos, one tenor and two baritones. The characters in the story itself are all classical musicians, and their performances include instrument solos in addition to the traditional singing.

The second piece is third of the four acts from the 1864 romantic opera "Die Rheinnixen". This is by far the lightest and most imaginative of the four acts, as the other three have war and tragedy as their themes to emphasize the romance, whereas this act has elves and woodland spirits helping the couple. Next is a piano piece from 1873 titled "Souvenir d'Aix-les-Bains." The final piece is the second and final act from one of his last operettas "La fille du tambour-major" from 1879. It was one of his most successful pieces, having run for 240 performances. In this act the character Stella falls in love with Robert, but her father has promised her hand to a feeble-minded old marquis, Bambini. However, Lieutenant Robert receives the news that Stella is the daughter, not of the duke, but of a French drum-major. The music is exquisite. "Ahh, l'amour. Always so much drama," Abby sighed.

She then adds, "Wonderful for a story, but not so much for real life. I prefer the course of my romances to run a bit more smoothly." Callum says, "I can tell, let's take a look at your current romance shall we? Magically impersonating French actresses, magically flying alone across a desert, swimming towards danger after having your boat magically overturned, escaping from the King's prison, riding horses into palaces under attack, fighting a Viking warrior maiden who transforms into a dragon, boarding enemy ships, blowing up dirigibles, standing in the middle of a battlefield, and taking rides on flying carpets going faster than anything should travel. Is that what you would define as going smoothly?"

Abby says, "Bah, none of that had anything to do with my romance. At no point did someone interpose themselves and tell me who I could or could not love, nor did some arrogant upstart try to steal me away or buy me from my family for a sack of grain and a mule. When some random woman tries to drown me so she can steal my love I'll consider the romance as not going smoothly." He say, "Given everything else in your life as of late, that would be tame by comparison."

Callum comments, "So, on the subject of romance, do you have anybody particular in mind?" "Hmmm," she shrugged. "I've been a little busy for that kind of thing. But I do seem to have a soft spot for a man in a kilt." He replies, "Then I should point you out to my cousin Charles, as he was wearing one today. Although he might be a little old for you." She says, "And he wears overalls. I can't bear a man in overalls," she teased. "Know anyone who wears a kilt and can fly a dirigible?" With a smile he says, "I will have to give that one some thought."

The cast of the performances come out for the curtain call. They are brought out in the order of the performances and are introduced by name as well as their association with Jacques Offenbach being mentioned. Approximately half are mentioned as being the original artist when the piece was initially performed. "So many of the original performers... No wonder it was so excellent," Abby said. "It was worth the long trip." "It was indeed," Callum states.

As the concert ends Callum gestures across the room to the crowds who have now gathered around his friend. He says, "My friend the Prince, correction, Grand Duke, seems to have admirers. Actually, I think the Russian's have something there, the title 'Prince' sounds far more dainty, whereas 'Grand Duke' is very masculine." "It's a good thing you're only going to be a Sir, then. Prince is an impressive enough title for most people," she laughed. "People will faun all over a Prince. Perhaps the advantage is that people keep their fawning a little more dignified with a Grand Duke."

He says, "Well, I am very glad that we came here. The performance was excellent. But there is no reason for us to stay around. That photograph in the papers will be sufficient for my task. Do you want to go somewhere for a bite to eat or would you rather just head back to the castle. Abby replies, "We didn't eat before we left, so it's been since lunch since I ate, and I have no idea if you've had anything since breakfast. I'd say some food is in order." He answers, "Dinner it is then" . They are among the first to depart the elaborate building and start to make their way down the long driveway to the rows of waiting carriages. Callum asks, "So, what do you fell like this evening? We're dressed for anywhere in the city, fancy or otherwise."

Abby replies, "If you think you've satisfied the need to be seen, why don't we go somewhere more casual? My favorite part of a city is almost always just immersing myself in its every day places. But if you have another idea I'm willing to hear it. There is something to be said for hitting the highlights, too." He replies, "I know of a place that might fit the bill for that. It's in the neighborhood where we dropped Maracita off. How is your Spanish? They do speak fluent French there, but Spanish is the preferred language of the establishment." "My Spanish is pretty poor. Its pretty commonly spoken back home, so I've picked up some, but it's rudimentary at best. Which should in no way put us off," she smiled.

He says, "Very good, that's the spirit. And I hope that you enjoy Spanish food. And by that I don't mean the food from Central America and South America that has been influenced by Spain, I mean the food served in the finest restaurants in Barcelona and Madrid." "I haven't the faintest idea, but I'm game. I've rarely met a plate of food I didn't like," she said, leading him away from the theater and toward the carriage.

They are about three-quarters of the way back to the waiting line of parked carriages when a man comes up beside Callum and says softly in French, but loud enough for both to hear: "Mr. Stuart, my employers would like to speak to you and the young lady. Please do not do anything other than accompany me. They do not wish either of you any harm. However, if you do not come with me there are a quartet of armed men who are following that will bring you both considerable harm."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 129, "Round Three: Once More with the British Army", September 13, 1882, 10:15 AM.*

George Eastman states in a gracious and conciliatory tone "Ok, gentlemen. You have had some tea and a break. Hopefully we can begin the negotiations again. Forgive my rashness General Woolsley, I spoke with some passion and not in a manner befitting my role nor towards a common solution nor with proper respect for you or your rank and position. My deepest apologies. Now, perhaps you would care to begin by laying out your concerns and desires."

Woolsley says, "Our concerns are a peaceful and stable Egypt, one that recognizes the obligations that it has committed to during the past several decades and is willing to abide by them. The current Monarch's father was of that mind and we would hope that the current one is. Based upon your introductory pronouncement I fear that the Queen's new husband may have tainted her viewpoint to his. If that is the case then I fear that we may have reached a serious point of disagreement in these talks."

George states "A peaceful, stable AND prosperous Egypt is all that the Pharaoh wishes as well. As for previous agreements, well that becomes a bit of an issue. Britain has by no means held to its own obligations. The Amiens Treaty, The Treaty of Limerick, The Treaty of Waitangi, and of course the entire issue with the Treaty of Nanking, which while not broken were so one sided as to precipitate a second war. So if the British government doesn't see fit to abide by the obligations it committed to, why should the Egyptians be any different?

As to the Queen's viewpoint, I seriously doubt that General Orabi influenced her decisions in the very short time they were together before they, like General Drury-Lowe, were kidnapped and held in an unconscious state. However, I am open to hearing some solution that would appease you." General Wolseley says, "The solution is simple. Great Britain will maintain the canal, which should relieve the Queen of that burden so that she can concentrate on her country."

"Simple? As simple as British forces leaving the country actually. But at no time did I ever say that Egypt or the Queen would be burdened by maintaining the canal. So your jump in logic is a bit fallacious there. My question pertained to your concerns over Orabi's influence on the Queen, to that end your response failed to address." replies George. Woolsley responds, "Sir, if the decisions that she makes exactly mirror those that General Orabi previously called for then the impact of his influence on her will be rather obvious."

"Would you agreeing with me mean that I have unduly influenced you General? I think you are confusing causation and correlation. It is equally likely that the Queen has influenced General Orabi and so it is he who is mirroring her demands." Woolsley interrupts and exclaims. "No sir, which simply demonstrates how little you are aware of the current situation. Those were Orabi's demands four months ago!"

George smiles patiently. "Again general. It is not unreasonable to think that the princess, pardon, Queen, came to the same or similar ideas on her own. If you doubt that, you gravely underestimate the new ruler of Egypt. She is the Victoria of Egypt I assure you, quite clever and capable on her own. And a woman of her own mind. As for the current situation, if you will remember sir, that the marriage was arranged, and the ceremony occurred, and I should know for I was there, but a few days before they were both kidnapped. Much of that time they were apart. If you think that in that short a time, Orabi completely convinced the Queen to abandon all her preexisting thoughts and adopt his, well then sir you are underestimating the Queen's abilities."

Goerge continues, "In doing so you are also calling into question her intelligence, and that sir is not to be tolerated in any country. And the line to defend the honor of the Queen and challenge you for such a slur is quite long and starts behind me" finishes George with a chilled tone. "Did Prince Albert have Victoria speaking German a week after he married her? Did he have her eating sauerbraten for tea? No, he did not. So do not besmirch the will, independence or faithfulness to this country of this Queen."

When George makes the 'challenge' and 'slur' comments the poker-face that Wolseley had worn until this point shatters. As soon as George pauses next Woolsley interjects, "Sir, I would never show disrespect to a fine monarch as Queen Neferka. That was clearly not my intent, and if I said anything in the passion of the moment which implied that I most humbly apologize. We wish nothing for Queen Neferka other than a long an successful reign."

George smiled inwardly, he had gotten the desired reaction from Woolseley. "If you do wish for a long and successful reign of the Queen, why then are you so dead set on intruding and interfering in it? A Sovereign is by definition, sovereign, and thus can be beholden to no one. Any attempt to destabilized her divine right to rule as sole and absolute monarch, will be treated as sedition, treason or an act of war. No more or less than the same act would be treated if it occurred in Sussex and was directed at Queen Victoria. I hope I make myself clear General Woolsley. I am glad to hear you bear personal and national respect for the Pharaoh. But it must be more than lip service. I do not think you understand the significance of the appearance of Bast upon the battlefield yesterday. To have a deity appear, in the name of, and in support of, the Pharaoh, well, you don't want to wake up covered in scarabs do you? I certainly don't and so I will do that which She has charged me with."

Woolsley remains absolutely silent after this exchange, clearly having no intention or desire to revisit this particular topic. George continues "In any case, all you have been offering me are potential concerns and no realistic or viable solutions. And most of your assumptions are based upon faulty logic. I know it is not you sir, I know you to be an intelligent man, a gentleman, a man of high moral character and honor. So I have to assume these illogical requests come from London and Gladstone. But please sir, serve your conscience and duty to humanity, find a solution that appeases your soul, not the greed of Gladstone." Woolsley states, "Sir, I have complete authority to negotiate an agreement for the Crown. I have no need to contact the Prime Minister."

"Oh, I understand the full authority granted to men in your position. Nor am I implying that you need to contact the Prime Minister. Rather I am suggesting that the Prime Minister was explicit in his instructions and guidance to you before you left. To protect the plutocrats of London, the bankers. To make decisions to further the interests of the Banks, to place money first, rather than the safety and security of your forces, before the interests of the British people, before the good of the Empire and the Commonwealth, and certainly before your own ethics as a gentleman and an officer. So, General, you have heard my proposals, but I have heard nothing from you in the form of a concrete suggestion, a practical resolution. What would you see done?" asks George.

Woolsely states, "The safety and security of the British forces and the people of Great Britain are my primary concern. Our forces in India, Australia, New Zealand, as well as southern and southeastern Africa would all be at risk without continuous passage through the canal. To that end we must protect that waterway. By maintaining bases for British ships in Alexandria, Port Said and Suez that can be accomplished. We have heard that Queen Neferka will be declaring the canal off-limits to France and other nations that possess plundered Egyptian artifacts. In this effort we can be of great assistance to her, being able to enforce her decrees as to the access to the waterway.

And we can also help with her own internal security. She may have pacified Orabi, however his example has now been witnessed by all of the officers of his army. There is nothing to stop one of them from mounting another revolt. Having our forces nearby, to compliment her own forces , would help suppress thoughts among those men of revolution. Is it not better sir, to prevent a war from ever occurring than to have to fight for peace once one has started?"

"I appreciate the offer to aid in the patrol of the canal, but Egypt is fully capable of providing its own security for the canal. No ship shall pass those waters without the knowledge and consent of the Egyptian forces, I assure you. And I doubt that a French vessel of any kind will be able to pass through for a decade or more." adds George with a small grin. "The issue of internal security is just that General, internal. It is an Egyptian concern, an Egyptian problem, and an Egyptian solution has already been tendered. Again though I thank you for your kind and generous offer of assistance.

You are right, it is better to prevent war from occurring. However, you do not understand the Egyptian mind. Did you ever meet Ambassador Burton? I had the privilege once to speak with him. There was a man who understood the minds of people in other cultures. It is a rare gift General, one I myself wish I had in greater abundance. Let me assure you however, your fear of other officers mounting another revolt will not happen. Well, I can think of one instance. If your forces stay, then yes, I can see another revolt coming. But, since you and your forces are leaving, it will not be an issue." George issues this last statement with some emphasis, as though it were a foregone conclusion.

"As to the safety and security of British troops. The Queen is grateful that you stood by her father, whatever the true reason for your support. Because of that the Queen is willing to allow the continued use of the canal by all British Naval vessels at the discounted rate for a period of ten years. British military vessels will also be given preferential refueling privileges in Egyptian ports for the same time period. All other vessels, regardless of flag, will pay the full rate. This will ensure that Egypt is able to pay back those generous financiers who loaned the initial capital to fund the construction of the canal. Paying off the loans, will ensure that English bankers earn back their principle, plus some interest, and at a reasonable time frame, but also ensures a stable, and peaceful Egypt. Which after all, if what your stated goal was General Woolsely. By guaranteeing military access to the canal and at a reduced rate, the British Empire is assured of its ability to quickly access all parts of its thriving Empire. The gracious offer by the Queen to allow refueling of British ships will also ensure the safety of your men as they will have a safe port at which to load coal and bring on fresh water for the boilers.

There now General, I think I have covered all of your concerns. A way for the banks to be re-paid. The safety of your men and vessels. Ensuring a long and prosperous reign of Queen Neferka in a stable Egypt. Rapid access to the Indian Ocean for vessels willing to pay the standard rate, excepting British military vessels of course. We must make sure you can put down the next Afghan, Maori or Boer kerfuffle." adds George. George takes a sip of water and looks expectantly at the three generals, holding his gaze a little longer on Drury-Lowe to see if he gives any small signal regarding the proposal.

General Wolseley replies, "Well, I think that we have the beginnings of an agreement here sir. However, despite verbal or written assurances, the British banks would be unwilling to have us completely walk away from their interests. And I for one, would want to see clear evidence that Egypt can indeed enforce the Queen's canal policies. I am certain that she feels she can protect it, however the German, Belgian, French, Portuguese, or even the United States Navy may think otherwise if she denies them access to the canal. I would propose that Great Britain maintain a naval base in Alexandria in order to display a very visible show of support for the new Egyptian monarch."

George replies, "As of this moment, only the French are denied access to the canal. It is in everyone's interest to abide by the conditions of access that will be enforced by the Egyptian Canal Authority. The Ottoman Empire has also given us assurances of additional naval support to maintain the canal solely under Egyptian authority. So as you see General, there is no need for a British base in Egypt. The Ottomans are particularly interested in ensuring that the British make no incursions into the eastern Mediterranean. Therefore aside from the Egyptian desire to have no foreign military bases, we cannot permit one on our soil as it would be seen as an escalating act between the British and Ottoman Empires, with Egypt in the middle, a position, we do not desire.

Lastly, the British Banks. Last I knew sir, you served the Queen, not bankers. I understand your previously stated position regarding the stability of the banks. However, this plan of actually charging ships to use the canal, allows the Egyptian government to actually pay off the usurious rates present in the contract, a contract that is so blatantly disastrous that I have to question what leverage or deception was used to force the King to sign it. In any case, the banks will this way get their principle and interest on time. You cannot rob Athena to pay Apollo after all General.

I am quite willing to renegotiate the terms of the contract with the bankers if they wish. I wonder when dealing with a man of business, how well they might try to pull off deception. However, there are three choices when it comes to the Canal General. A, the terms I have set forth; namely full rates for all ships with a ten-year exception for British military ships. B, a full renegotiation of the contract, with me on, behalf of the Egyptian government and all everything and all issues are on the table for that, not a revision, a new contract whole cloth. Or C, the Egyptian government declares the contract illegal, and seizes full control of the canal and the British bankers will have a very large write off for their depositors."

Woolsley replies "Mr. Eastman, we need to continue to work on your first proposal. The second could also be pursued, but would not be ideal. The third would be deemed unacceptable by both myself and my Queen. If we are to use the canal it would make sense for there to be a base in Egypt. Ships would need to be able to resupply before the long journey to follow. And to maintain the proper security, we would need to manage it. Perhaps some type of lease agreement could be negotiated. You proposed a ten-year time frame, that might be appropriate for the lease, provided there was a clear methodology and conditions for further extensions."

George replies "The first proposal is a good starting point. It makes economic sense for Egypt to receive a fair price, and ethical and legal for everyone to pay a fair price. British merchant ships will be able to dock and purchase coal and supplies as any other vessel will be able to. British military vessels will be given priority berthing in Port Said and Alexandria, and may lease a coal depot and supply warehouse in the port district that may be supplied with a limited military garrison in those two ports only. British naval vessels will further be able to use the Canal at the discounted rate. Those depots and the discounted rate will apply for a period of 10 years.

If the British Navy wishes to extend the lease of port support, discounted shipping rates and priority berthing when the 10 year period is up, the lease may be renewed by the Pharaoh at her discretion. There is no further need for any military presence by any foreign government in Egypt. The British Navy will be the only entity to have such an arrangement. That will provide the,....strategic advantage I think that you are seeking. It will also facilitate the reach of the British Empire into South Asia and East Asia which you desire. The small garrison that is permitted will provide the peace of mind for the British Empire that their necessary supplies are present and ready for a quick resupply. I think this addresses all of your concerns General." says George giving a glance over to Drury-Lowe for any kind of signal as to his disposition on it.

Drury-Lowe nods to the affirmative and then leans over and whispers something to General Woolsley. The General says, "I believe that we have a strong foundation for an agreement although I suspect that you and I may have differences in opinion as to what constitutes a small garrison. I will remind you that the British Fleet often travel in convoys of ten to fifteen ships for long voyages, all of which would need simultaneous berthing facilities, security and the ability to be resupplied as quickly as possible. General Drury-Lowe has suggested that you and I both takes some time now to consider that, and hopefully my minimum requirements and your maximum requirements will not be that far apart."

"I think that a moment to contemplate would be well warranted. Let us take a recess for a while. Then we can work out specific logistics. As to berthing, with actual revenue being generated from the Canal, not only can the loan be repaid on time, but upgrades and expansion of those ports can be funded to ensure adequate facilities for all vessels." replies George who stands and signals the guards that they stand in recess.

George heads over to the side board for a glass of water. He finishes it as the British delegation leaves. After the door closes he heads back to Amisi and Hassan. "Well this is going better than I had hoped. We will need you to get the rebels on board to patrol the canal Hassan to pull this off. I think maybe we need a public ceremony from all the rebels and their commanders to swear allegiance to Neferka in the name of Bast. I think that will help legitimize them a bit. Of course, we should weed out everyone who is untrustworthy, but I bet this deal will re-establish faith in the monarchy for nearly all of them."

Colonel Hassan says, "I agree. I suspect that the British will want to retain the footprint of the current base that they have established in Alexandria as their garrison. If we are flexible on that point, and focus instead on reducing the compliment of people stationed there, I believe that we will be able to come to an understanding. As they have not had time yet to build anything at either Port Said or the town of Suez they will not be as inflexible about those locations. If we are to have the former rebels there it might be better to keep the British only in Alexandria rather than either of those other two communities. As to which rebels to retain, that will be a subject that I suspect General Orabi and I may have strong disagreements about. Personally, I would prefer that Orabi no longer command them at all."

George says, "Ahmed Orabi will no longer be a member of the military, not even an honorary position granted him by virtue of his marriage. He will still be required to swear allegiance along with his troops, but then he is a civilian. He gets no say in the matter. I want you to come up with a list of all commissioned officers you want to keep from the rebel garrisons. We will put a royalist general in charge of the entire force, but Orabi gets no say. I think if we keep the NCOs we will maintain the loyalty of the rank and file we do keep.

As you suggested we will start out with a smaller force of the rebels. Any one not retained for that can be eligible for re-enlisting, with loss of all rank, and subject to inquiry for suitability based on past records. These men should be integrated into the main army, not the canal force. I am sure most of the men were simply following orders and so it is the officers we need to pare down the most. In fact, would you like to head the force? Full latitude on who you get to keep and I know you would keep dissent down and I need someone out there who can get the port working at full steam and enforce the new full rates. Think about it Hassan.

As to forces, I think you have something there. Letting them keep the size, but restricting manpower will be good, I want to prevent a build up of potential there. That will work well as their main resupply area. With the current footprint, they may have enough slips to house what they need. Maybe Said can be an over-flow station. Of course if we restrict them to say a small garrison of 50 men of so there, I don't think they would bother the rebels much." smirks George.

"And you Princess, how are you following these discussions? Any questions or concerns?" She acts startled at being asked for her opinion. She states, "My command of your language is not very good and those men spoke it differently that you Mr. Eastman. I was following along as the scribe wrote. You appear to have the situation well in hand." Colonel Hassan says, "Well, let us hope that your sister feels the same way. We should go update the Queen as to our progress."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 130, "Kidnapped", September 13, 1882, 10:00 PM.*

A man has come up beside Callum and Abigail and says softly in French, but loud enough for both to hear: "Mr. Stuart, my employers would like to speak to you and the young lady. Please do not do anything other than accompany me. They do not wish either of you any harm. However, if you do not come with me there are a quartet of armed men who are following that will bring you both considerable harm."

Abigail’s mind immediately began calculating. What are my assets? Not armed. Still have a sharp pen in my pocket, hard-heeled shoes. Comb in hair sharp enough to scratch deeply but not seriously hurt someone. From the sound of his voice, where exactly is his nose? What’s the necessary angle to crush it with an elbow? A fist? Where are his feet? Toes or feet can be broken with a heel strike. How tall is he? Backward kick to the groin? Unlikely to hit home. Spin and kick in his knee from the side? Is he armed; can I get it from him? Is he lying about the others?

What do they want? Interrogation? Recruitment? Threats? Blackmail? The employers aren’t concerned about committing an open assassination of a well-known person. In a crowd. All these calculations and questions passed through her mind in a fraction of a second. Outwardly, Cal could feel the sudden coiled tension of her muscles, the subtle shift of her weight onto the balls of her feet. The soft sigh of her quickened breath passed her lips.

All this she held in check. Her every instinct was screaming at her to take the threat down. But they had chosen their moment well. And Cal had every right to survive into the next moments. Prevented from lashing out with her fists, her next instinct was to run her mouth. An instinct which she also ruthlessly crushed, and the effort of it and the feeling of helplessness were beginning to fuel a very ugly anger. The voice that came out was sweet as honey, but her accent was thick and dark beneath it. “You’re always so in demand, Mr. Stuart. I suppose I’m not so faint with hunger that I can’t spare a few moments.”

Callum says to the man, "Very well. But to establish the veracity of your statements I am going to slowly turn my head in ten seconds to see if that quartet actually exists. If your employers truly wish to speak with us they will probably be very cross if you shoot me just for moving my head." Callum turns his back, then forward again and says, "All right, they are there. Lead on MacDuff."

Abby kept her stride casual, holding onto Cal's arm just as she had been, and moving as if absolutely nothing was wrong. It was just as likely that nothing WAS. They were probably about to have an unpleasant interview with someone who didn't like what they'd done, perhaps trying to get some information out of them. What they would do if they didn't get what they wanted... Well, her original instinct could come into play yet. They are led away from the large gathering of carriages waiting for the concert goers to return and towards a main street off from that.

One of the men further back comes up quickly to a point beside Abby and says, "Careful Andre, he has a knife in his sock." Callum interjects, "It's not a knife, it is a sgian-dubh, an important part of the official Scottish regalia. It is not concealed at all, but worn to highlight the costume, essentially a decoration. And if you people honestly think that I can disable five men using an ornamental blade the size of your thumb then you have greatly overestimated my abilities." The man addressed as Andre says, "It's fine Marcel, we'll remove it in the carriage."

The man identified as Marcel continues to walk beside Abby rather than falling back with the other three. Marcel. That was a name to note. He did not underestimate her either. Underestimation was something that could be taken advantage of, but so was overestimation. She gave no outward hint of having noticed the man at all. But her grip on Cal's arm tightened slightly. Not from fear, but the effort to appear calm rather than angry had to be shown somewhere.

Marcel speaks up again and says, "He's wearing a leather pouch on the front of his belt. It could have a gun inside it. Hand it over." Callum lets a little bit of anger creep into his voice and says, "Marcel is it, you clearly know nothing about the official Scottish uniform. This pouch is called a sporran and all that it has inside it are money and cigars. My sporran is currently fastened to my belt. The only way I can 'hand it over' is by removing my belt, in which case my kilt would fall to the ground. As I am wearing nothing beneath my kilt, I believe that would attract far more attention than you would want."

"It would certainly attract my attention," Abby said drily. "And that of any woman with eyes." Andre says, "It's okay Marcel, we can check that in the carriage too." They turn and start to head directly towards one of the most elaborate carriages that Abby has ever seen. It is made of mahogany wood, with intricate carvings and gold inlay on the wood. The dark curtains over the windows are all drawn. A team of eight large black horses are hooked up to it. Callum says very, very softly so that only Abby can hear. "Damn. It's Daguerre's". She answered just as quietly, "Did a little too good job of being seen." He whispers back, "Ah well, in for a penny...."

Callum then speaks up and says, "I recognize that conveyance. So it will be Mr. Louis Jacques Daguerre who wishes to talk to us." The man named Andre says, "The woman knows better. And I am guessing that you do too." Abby thinks "And an underestimation from her companion." Although she supposed they had learned something by it. Well, she had survived Egypt, she would survive whatever awaited her in the carriage. Although if this Marcel tried to touch her, she wasn't sure he would.

They move closer to the vehicle. They reach the carriage and Andre opens the door. He gestures for Marcel to go in first. The man does, sitting on one bench of the carriage between two men seated inside in the darkness. Marcel says, "All set, I've got my gun out." Andre gestures for Callum and Abby to enter and sit on the bench opposite the other three. Callum goes in first, doing as instructed. Abby follows with Andre following and shutting the door. He sits beside Callum. The carriage only has the door on this side, the opposite side having shelves with bottles of alcohol and crystal glasses.

Abby looks at the two new men. She does not know the man seated to the left of Marcel, but the man on the right is Jean-Leon Gerome, who she last saw three days earlier swimming away from her in the Nile river. One arm is in a cast and sling. No Queen ever looked as stately as Abigail Elizabeth Marsters did, looking at the men who had requested their presence at gunpoint. It was not a superior or boastful attitude. It was the attitude of a woman who knew exactly who she was, and that she was not without power. Even if she secretly felt she absolutely was.

The carriage begins to move and now becomes illuminated with magical light so that the six occupants can see one another better. Andre has Marcel remove the short knife from Callum's sock. Andre leans over and opens the top of Callum's sporran, removing the contents which are comprised of a wad of paper money and the cigar case. He opens the case, just seeing two cigars inside. The items are returned to the Sporran.

Callum looks at both men, but then focuses his gaze on the one who Abby does not know and says, "If I am correct, you are Jean Bernard Leon Fouccault. You served as Mr. Daguerre's apprentice." The man replies "Yes, I was able to help improve his photographic techniques though my work. He also apprenticed me in the art of magic. You eluded me before Mr. Stuart, but I have you now." Abby recognizes the name. When they had arrived at Tanis to rescue the British archaeologists Henry Jones had referenced him as one of the four men that had been part of Prosper Merimee's team who had just left the Tanis ruins to return to Port Said.

Abby inwardly groaned as the carriage began moving. So this was not to be a simple unpleasant chat and then a return to their own business. It had never been very likely, but she had held out hope. The comment of having Cal now did not inspire any great confidence either. She wondered if she was here only because of her connection to Cal, or because of her connection to the AGELESS group. There was no reason it couldn't be both.

Callum acts surprisingly relaxed and says, "Well, my lady friend and I have spent the past four hours sitting inside a warm and dry concert hall and we are both parched. If we are going to be having a discussion we might as well do so like the gentlemen that we are." "You are quite correct sir," Fouccault states.

He folds down an attached tray that has a padded base and wide leather sides and them removes five glasses from their holders, placing them on the tray. Next he takes a decanter of cognac and pours it into the five glasses, passing them out to each occupant except for Marcel, who remains holding his revolver pointed at Callum. Abby took the offered drink and raised an eyebrow. She held it up as if toasting, then pretended to take a sip. Liquor on an empty stomach while under stress probably wasn't a good idea.

Callum says, "Where would you like to begin?" Fouccault says, "Tell me how you escaped from us in Tanis?" Callum laughs and says, "Good timing on my part. You attacked when I was answering the call of nature so I was a short distance off. I saw what was going on and opted to not become a part of it." "So you are a coward?" states Gerome. Callum replies, "I call it self-preservation." She huffed an amused little breath. Needles and barbs. Thankfully that kind of thing didn't bother Cal much. Anyone working as a spy had to value strategy and pragmatism over the appearance of heroism.

Foucccault turns his gaze towards Abby and says, "And you, I was told that you were present when the new Egyptian Queen decided to execute my mentor. What have you to say?" She shrugged almost imperceptibly. "I was present. I found the whole affair decidedly unpleasant." Gerome angrily interjects "And how did you contribute? We know that you were involved. You did far more damage in Egypt than only deciding to maim me." Abby says, "What damage I did or did not do is entirely dependent upon your point of view. I would say that my preventing the poisoning of the Royal Family prevented the cause of damage." "Poisoning? What are you talking about?" Fouccault asks.

Abigail's recounting was businesslike. "Surely you knew that Prosper Merimee was sending his apprentice and another actor to impersonate the shepherds and the Druidess of the Royal flock. Their mission was the poison the victory feast, setting Princess Neferka on the throne, who was to be used as a puppet ruler for the Weekly Wizards. I intervened. I don't approve of mass murder." Fouccault says, "Merimee wanted to kill the Egyptians? That cannot be true, he was only concerned with finding the gateway to Atlantis."

Callum says, "It was not his plan, it was YOUR mentors. You were not part of the conspiracy, if you had been you would now be dead, as the Goddess Bast identified all of those responsible and they were punished by the new Pharaoh. Be thankful that expulsion from Egypt was your only punishment, after having her father and brothers killed by your wizards group she could have taken out her punishment on all of you!" Gerome says, "That is absurd. We were there to help bring about peace. We were told to stop the shepherds to save them from the rebel leader Abdullah who wanted them dead. Clearly that shepherd leader was far more than she appeared to be, probably a royal in disguise, otherwise she would not now be the Egyptian Ambassador to France."

Abby says, "Sir, I think most of you believed that. Very few seemed to know the entirety of the plan.
There were also members of your group with Abdullah, whispering in his ear. He was to take the blame for the poisoning of the feast. The Shepherd leader was a powerful Druidess, and she is now the Egyptian Ambassador in reward for her service to the Pharaoh. I did not prevent the poisoning alone, after all."

Fouccault says, "Powerful indeed. She destroyed our home here in Paris. And rather than imprisoning her for attacking our city the ineffectual French Ruling Council has rewarded her and punished us. We are now barred from the building, what little of it remains, and they have accepted a petition from its previous owners to give it to them."

Callum says, "And what makes you think that the this Council did not see things for what they were? Your wizards group under the leadership of Chevruel and Dagurerre fatally attacked the Egyptian Royal Family. Are you so surprised that the new Pharaoh retaliated? It was not an assault against France or Paris, only against the very people who killed her family." Abby adds, "I do not see how the Ruling Council could have done otherwise. To mete out no punishment on French nationals who embarked on a such a thing with no sanction from the government? It would make them complicit."

Callum says to Fouccault "It looks as though you have come out ahead, based upon this fine carriage you are riding in. Daguerre was quite wealthy and is known to have had no spouse or legitimate children, so as his apprentice you appear to have inherited his estate." As Cal says this she notices Marcel's facial expression turns to anger and he starts to depress the trigger of the revolver pointed at Callum. Fouccault apparently also sees this and gently places his hand on the man's arm to steady or possibly deflect the bullet if the gun goes off.

Abigail grabbed Cal and pulled him down, then interposed herself between him and Marcel. Fouccault raises his voice slightly and says, "Everybody, calm down. Marcel, get control of your emotions. I am certain that Mr. Stuart meant no offense. He does not know who you are. Now, if you cannot handle yourself with that weapon I will give it to your cousin Andre." Marcel says, "I'm fine, I just didn't like what he was implying about my mother."

Andre helps Callum back up into the seat and explains, "Marcel and I are Louis Daguerre's grandsons. We were included in our Grandfather's will, although Marcel has not been rewarded as highly as he feels he deserves." Fouccault adds, "Yes, he inherited the family's original home in the suburb of Cormeilles-en-Parisis, a rather modest structure, but one that Louis felt great sentimental attachment to as it was where he was born."

Abigail settled herself again. These men at least seemed to have the sense not to attempt to touch her. "I'm sure no offense was meant, but it was insensitive. The relationship between a mentor and student can be like family. Doubtless what you've heard from us is distressing for all of you." Callum says, "Yes, I was insensitive. I apologize. In the future I will make an attempt to get kidnapped at gunpoint only after I have heard the kidnapper's full family history." His sarcasm does not sit well and Gerome says, "Do you take this as a joke?"

Callum says "No sir, there is nothing at all about this situation that I find funny. If you had asked me to join you in a restaurant for a conversation between gentlemen I would have. Instead you threaten myself and my date with firearms and are taking us to a yet unknown location for a yet unknown purpose. Andre said that we would not be harmed, but nothing to this point makes me think that is true." Fouccault says, "It is true. All we want from you is some specific information. After that you will be released. It concerns the magical artifact that was stolen from our mansion. Do you know where that item is now?"

It wasn't often that Abigail was actually pleased to NOT know something, but this was an exception. Her memories of that day were fuzzy at best, and she had no idea what or if any decisions about the artifact had been made. "I'd ask you to be more specific, but as I have no idea where any magical artifact from the mansion may be, so I can safely answer no." Callum replies "I have no knowledge of where that item is either, I have been in France for a while now."

Gerome says, "Oh, I absolutely know that. I also know how you got here. I was inside the palace in Cairo while the German Dragon-lady was fighting our Dreadnaught. I personally saw you and your Egyptian friend break into the King's vault and steal the magical flying carpet which brought you here. You know the secrets of how to enter that vault, and it is only a matter of time until the new Queen decides to place the artifact there." Abby says, "For a man so steeped in magic, I'd think you could imagine other ways he might have arrived in France."

Callum says, "Regarding the carpet, it was only borrowed, the Queen had it back in her possession in less than a day." Abby adds, "Yes, I dove off that carpet into the Nile in the company of the Queen herself. I can't say I recommend that." Callum continues, "I will say that I am most disappointed in all of you. I had previously thought that you were gentlemen, as well as masters of your individual professions. Now I discover that you have degenerated into being nothing more than petty thieves." Abby lifted an eyebrow again and looked at Cal. She felt he was referring to more than just their desire to get the artifact back.

A long pause follows. Gerome speaks first saying "There is nothing petty about that item, it belongs to our group and is very important." Callum says, "Correction, it did belong to your group, but you decided to pick a fight with the wrong person and it is now forfeit. However, it is also clear that if I give you the information about the vault then the lives of myself and my companion are as good as over. You will not release us, as you said you would, since it may take considerable time for you to actually acquire the item from her vault and in the meanwhile we would be free to tell the Queeen of your intentions."

Fouccault says, "That is not entirely true. We will hold you until we have the item, and then you will be released." "You'll forgive me for not putting a great deal of faith in that statement," Abigail said. "You would do better to pursue another avenue for the lengthening of your life-span. I'm sure there are others." Fauccault says, "Not for us. One problem with life extending magics is that once you start using one type it is extremely dangerous to attempt to use another. Nobody knows why, but reduced aging is not something that becomes cumulative with different methodologies. Attempting another means would in all probably not work, and could also negate the benefits we have already enjoyed."

Callum says, "Mr. Fauccault. I believe that you are sincere in your desire to keep your word, and hold us until you obtain the item. However, you might never obtain in, in which case you are proposing a lifetime sentence. Furthermore, you have not seen all of the facial reactions and body language from your companions during this conversation. Mr. Gerome has absolute hatred towards my companion for inflicting his injury, and Mr. Marcel blames us both for the death of his grandfather. Neither of these men have any intention of ever letting us go."

Abby says, "Then, there is of course the fact that there are people who would miss both of us, some of whom have extraordinary resources, and all of whom know where we went. Mr. Stuart's picture was just taken tonight with Russia's Grand Duke at the concert. And this carriage is hardly unremarkable, we may have been seen by many entering it. Whether you choose to kill us or hold us, you will bring other consequences down on yourselves."Gerome says, "So now you are begging for your lives!

Callum interjects, "You apparently don't know much about Scotsmen if you think that we are the begging type. I would never do that for my own life. But if it helps now I will beg for the life of another." He turns directly towards Fouccault and says, "I am not speaking in reference to my dear companion, but of you sir, your life. Mr. Fouccault, I understand the lure that an extended lifetime brings, Ponce de Leon died searching for his fountain of youth. Whether you obtain this artifact or not, murdering people in the quest to obtain it is too high a cost. I am speaking of your eternal soul sir. How will you ever be able to face yourself in a mirror? I beg of you sir, do not do this. Be thankful for the extra decades that you have already received and let this object go."


----------



## orchid blossom

I'm still rather proud of these three paragraphs. Every now and then, I get something right.



Silver Moon said:


> Abigail’s mind immediately began calculating. What are my assets? Not armed. Still have a sharp pen in my pocket, hard-heeled shoes. Comb in hair sharp enough to scratch deeply but not seriously hurt someone. From the sound of his voice, where exactly is his nose? What’s the necessary angle to crush it with an elbow? A fist? Where are his feet? Toes or feet can be broken with a heel strike. How tall is he? Backward kick to the groin? Unlikely to hit home. Spin and kick in his knee from the side? Is he armed; can I get it from him? Is he lying about the others?
> 
> What do they want? Interrogation? Recruitment? Threats? Blackmail? The employers aren’t concerned about committing an open assassination of a well-known person. In a crowd. All these calculations and questions passed through her mind in a fraction of a second. Outwardly, Cal could feel the sudden coiled tension of her muscles, the subtle shift of her weight onto the balls of her feet. The soft sigh of her quickened breath passed her lips.
> 
> All this she held in check. Her every instinct was screaming at her to take the threat down. But they had chosen their moment well. And Cal had every right to survive into the next moments. Prevented from lashing out with her fists, her next instinct was to run her mouth. An instinct which she also ruthlessly crushed, and the effort of it and the feeling of helplessness were beginning to fuel a very ugly anger. The voice that came out was sweet as honey, but her accent was thick and dark beneath it. “You’re always so in demand, Mr. Stuart. I suppose I’m not so faint with hunger that I can’t spare a few moments.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 131, "Round Fours and Five: Consulting with the Queen and then the British", September 13, 1882, 11:00 AM.*

George replies, "I think that would be a reasonable suggestion. Let us proceed while the English debate and deliberate." George offers his arm to the princess and together they follow Hassan. They are announced to the Queen and shown in, the Queen smiles at her sister. "Well Mr. Eastman, have you reached an agreement or are you reporting progress"

"Well, your Highness. I think we are tremendously close. General Orabi and the rebel faction....." George turns to Hassan and says "what? fully capitulated?" he grins to Hassan. Returning to the Queen he continues "Their primary concern was really over the autonomy of Egypt. I have given them assurances that address their concerns. They will disband fully. I suggested a public demonstration of disarming, and re-swearing allegiance to you, the monarchy and Bast. This will cement the loyalty of most of the forces, as well as show the populace your power. The rebel force will be nearly fully disbanded.

With the consultation of Lt. Col Hassan, I think that some reduced form of the force should be retained to supplement the national army. This would NOT be an army contingent but rather a police force or security detail, assigned to guard and maintain order at the canal. Most if not all the commissioned officers should be dismissed and not retained. It is of course Your Majesty's prerogative whether to show mercy to them or assign punishments. I made no promises of amnesty for any of them. A loyal officer to oversee this force would be needed" says George placing his hand on Hassan's shoulder.

"Onto the British. I played a dangerous game of brinksmanship with Woolsely, but did stop short of outright war. The game paid off well I think. Not that I was bluffing though. You and I have some arrangements to make after all this is done by the way. I think we both need to ensure the best future we can. Anyway, the negotiations with the British are nearly complete, if you agree of course. As it stands now, the British are to remove all forces from Egypt. I will give them one month to remove those troops.

The British will be able to maintain a resupply depot in Alexandria for a period of 10 years with a small garrison. The will receive priority berthing in Alexandria and Port Said again for 10 years. The crux of the matter of course was the canal, and that was a point of contention. I will confess to you Neferka, I threatened to fully nationalize the canal and seize it outright. Woolsley went apoplectic. It was not an idle threat either, I was fully prepared to see that through. In the end the agreement calls for the canal agreement to be revised so that vessels will pay the full rate, there will no longer be a discount. This will enable Egypt to repay the loan on time. Control of the canal will revert to Egypt. The only concession I made on this was to provide for British naval vessels, and only naval, mot merchant, to pay the discounted rate. Again for the period of only 10 years.

Again in full disclosure I did issue some veiled threats about joining with the Boers or the Turks. Just so you know. But we do still have to hammer out a few details. Size of the garrison in Alexandria, mechanism for extension, which I said was entirely at your discretion. That is the general framework we are dealing with. Oh and I did threaten to assault Woolsley if he cast any aspersions on your or your character or competency. I have done as well as I could to fulfill your desires. I hope I have justified your trust and faith in me." ends George.

Queen Neferka says, "My, you are bold. But I would guess that I should expect that from any man who plans to marry Ruby. I am mostly in agreement. I see merit in your plan with the rebel army, but I am concerned as to the size of the area you propose for their authority. Very rigid guidelines will need to be established as to jurisdiction. And I also appreciate your not granting an amnesty to the officers, some were clearly in collusion with either the French or former minister Abdullah and their specific actions warrant capital punishment. But you need not worry about that yourself, Barrister Sefu is more than capable of handling that task.

Those British concessions are quite good, the recognition of our sovereignty and agreement that British merchant vessels will pay full fare. That will indeed enable economic stability. But I am bothered about this garrison. I suppose it was too optimistic for me to have them just leave altogether after my father had essentially given them the key to the country, but I also know how the British operate. What is the minimum presence that we can hope to negotiate in order to obtain those other concessions?

"'Fortune favors the bold' your Majesty. But yes, I needed to a bold strategy to win the concessions you wanted. The new Canal Security Force will be limited to the participation of approximately 3,000 men, and will be authorized for Port Said and the Canal zone only. As for the British garrison, that is a point we still have to iron out. I will make it as small as possible. But yes, in practical terms, no presence is a long shot without the force to back it up. If we give them a limited garrison while you solidify the country, you will be in a very good position in ten years to not renew the contract and assert full control and sovereignty." replies George.

She says, "Very good. I should join you now to speak to the delegates, to emphasize that we have discussed the earlier talks and that you have my full authority to continue. Should we meet with them individually or collectively?" George thinks for a moment. "Actually, yes, I think so. But give me a while to decompress and then thirty minutes with the British first. Then I will call you and Orabi in." replies George. George, Col. Hassan, the Princess, the guards and the translators head off to meet with the British.

George heads alone to the garden while the rest head back. There he spies General Drury-Lowe waiting for him. "Ah General I am glad to find you out here. How did your talk with Woolsey go?" Asks George. Drury-Lowe replies, "Very well sir, provided that the Option A is what is decided on. While I am not at liberty to discuss the details, he has contingency plans if you force Option C. That would lead to what I believe would very much be as a lose-lose situation, so I would strongly suggest we do our utmost to avoid that option."

"Oh I am sure he has plans for all sorts of things, but my hope if that they never come to fruition. I will only force plan C if Woolsely makes Plan A untenable. My hope is that you have given him your opinion in favor of this and we can reconcile all this very quickly. Even General Woolsely does not want to use his contingencies." says George with a smile. The two men shake hands and separate, taking different exits from the garden before arriving, at different times back at the conference room. George is the last one in and signal the guards to close the doors again.

"I trust your tea was refreshing General" George asks General Woolsely. "It was sir, thank you. Will we be continuing our discussions at this point?" George says, 'I was quite hopeful that we would yes. I believe the remaining point was the garrison size in Alexandria." General Woolsely says, "Yes, and I believe that you mentioned Port Said and Suez as well. For Alexandria I will be needing something large enough to berth a fleet of fifteen ships, maintain a contingent of soldiers large enough to replace the marine crew of a fleet, and warehouse enough supplies to provision a fleet for a six-month journey.

George says, "As a small point of order General, that is not what you need but what you would like. In any case what does that entail? Berthing for fifteen battleships is quite different than fifteen frigates. And how many marines, how many support personnel? Brass tacks general, let's get some numbers on the table." Woolsley says, "A typical fleet would have five battleships and ten smaller support ships. As for marines, a fleet would carry two battalions of six companies each, so approximately 2,400 men. Support personnel would be of equal number to that."

George rocks back in his chair, staring at the general for a moment. Those in the room can almost see the wheels in his head turning. George allows the chair to fall forward, the sound startling the room slightly in the silence. "Two battalions of regulars, support personnel include quartermasters and such, non coms, correct? Restricted to Alexandria, supplies to be purchased from Egyptian vendors at full price. No ship in berth longer than a month barring repairs. This is a weigh station not a base. With those stipulations, that is an agreeable level of personnel." replies George. General Drury-Lowe interjects, "Can I request a ten minute recess while we discuss it?" " Of course" replies George graciously. The British return to their suite.

"Uh, Ok." says George as the British leave in silence. George though turns to Hassan. "Two battalions seen reasonable right Hassan? I figured if they get out of hand that is not so many you can't get a handle on it. I think this is the best of both worlds. The key of course is the ten year lease on this." He replies, "Yes, although I think that I might want to let you explain that the Queen instead of me, she will still see that many foreign troops as too much. Quite frankly, I am comfortable with that large a force given that we will be using former rebels with the canal police force. Them knowing that there are that many British troops nearby who can be called upon if necessary will help to keep the police force in line.

As for the lease, make sure there are no clauses that could be misinterpreted as automatic renewal, and it should specify an exact date to begin renegotiating extensions beyond the ten year point, I would suggest either six, nine or twelve months before the expiration. If that date is not spelled out the British will just let that ten-year point come and go while continuing to stay until forced out. The other detail that needs specified is longer berthing periods in the event of repairs. Clearly if their fleet comes into port with battle damage they would be allowed to stay until made seaworthy. But if we don't get specific they'll just keep adding more ships by never completing all of the repairs on any of them."

George replies, "All excellent points Hassan, and I agree that things need to be explicitly stated. I have spoken with the Queen about progress so far, and while she would prefer to not have any troops, she understands the pragmatic reasons why it would be difficult to eliminate them entirely. I am glad though that a military man is comfortable with the size. And I think it will work both ways, the British will help keep the Canal Force in line and the Canal Force will help keep the British in line as well, knowing you have auxiliaries so to speak. With a full rate being charged on canal use, there should be a sufficient income to expand and update the army. A viable and strong army is the best way to keep the British at bay."

The British are quick to return. General Wolseley is quick to inform George: "Mr. Eastman. We appear to be in agreement. Let us get these documents drafted post haste." "Excellent General Woolsley." says George extending his hand. "Let us break for lunch, though I know you just had tea, while the documents are drafted and in the afternoon we will have the signing ceremony." "Excellent sir," the man replies. The British depart.

Col. Hassan says, "And when should we next meet with General Orabi?" George replies, "Well, seeing as I believe we addressed all of his concerns, I don't see the need to until we have a treaty to read over." The Colonel throws back his head and laughs. When he recovers he says, "Mr. Eastman, you have a certain style that I hope to some day emulate."

George laughs along with Hassan. "Well if you do Hassan, you may well end up running the entire army. But how do you think I made much of my wealth? Indeed by innovation, but canny negotiation as well." He replies, "Indeed. But deciding to not meet with somebody who is expecting you, just because there is no actual reason to do so, that is not a skill taught by the army, mine or anybody else's." "Which is why the army needs to take lessons from business. But we will let them know presently. Now, let's get this treaty written."

The scribes sit for the next hour while George and Col. Hassan dictate to them exactly what is to be written out. George and Hassan make sure all their concerns are spelled out exactly as they want and George ensures that the two translations are identical in both tone and language. Six copies are prepared, three in English and three in Arabic, so that each party will have them in both languages.

Colonel Hassan, the Princess and George then retreat to the Queen's suite for lunch. Queen Neferka is no longer present, having departed to go shopping with Ruby. An elaborate lunch spread has been set for the negotiators.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 132, "The Escape", September 13, 1882, 10:30 PM.*

Callum says to Fauccault "I beg of you sir, do not do this. Be thankful for the extra decades that you have already received and let this object go." Abby adds, "Monsieur Fouccault, I have found a frightening capacity for violence within myself over the last week." "You certainly have," Gerome interjects as he rubs his cast and sling. She snaps at Gerome "I gave you a scratch that quit bleeding in seconds. Did you go find someone to break that for you? After you woke from your fainting spell, that is? The punch to the nose did more damage, but of course, to play THAT up you'd have to put a big, ugly bandage on your pretty face."

Abby continues her conversation with Fauccalut, "Only an absolute line in the sand, that I would not kill another except as an absolute last resort, has kept it in check. Jean-Leon there is a beneficiary of that. We all know it's true. Once you allow yourself to do something a first time, it is far easier to do it a second." Fouccault says, "I assure you that you two will not be harmed. If you have concerns about Jean Gerome or Marcel Pharquare watching over you I can arrange for other guards. Getting the object sooner than later will be a top priority, so your stay in our company will be of short duration.

Abby says, "The only thing you're right about is that any stay in your company will be of an excessively short duration." Abby notices an odd movement from Callum, him turning his head slightly and a very faint smile crossing over his face before resuming his stoic expression. Callum exclaims, "Okay, I believe you Mr. Fouccault, and if you ensure that neither of these two will be our guards than I will have to agree to your terms. Once we reach our destination I will tell you all that I know about the Egyptian vault.

And I thank you for the cognac. After cognac I always enjoy a nice cigar. And this may be the last time I may have an opportunity to do so in the next week or two while we are in your company. So I will do so now." Callum slowly and carefully removes the cigar case and selects the cigar with the blue band. "Is this what I have to look forward to? A life filled with cigar smoke?" Abby sighed just a bit dramatically. "Need a match, darling?" she added, picking up a box of matches from the sideboard of the well-appointed carriage. She remains uninterrupted as she lights the cigar.

He takes a few puffs, leaning his head back and them forward again. He removes the cigar from his mouth and blows smoke out. He then says, "It isn't so bad my dear. Have you never tried a cigar? It's just like those little cigarettes of yours, only better. Here, have a puff." He holds it out to her. Abby shrugged and took the cigar from him. She had never smoked anything in her life, but of course her father and his friends, and her Uncles had smoked pipes and cigars almost constantly. It wasn't as if she'd never been exposed to it before.

"Smells like my Father's," she said, quite honestly, before she put the end in her mouth to pull in some of the smoke. And as she does this, there is no smoke, only the trickle of liquid onto her tongue. As she raises her head up the liquid continues to flow into her mouth and down her throat. As she exhales, smoke pours from her mouth, despite the fact that none had gone in. She kept her expression under control and ruthlessly resisted the urge to fake a cough. "Not quite like a cigarette, dear."

He takes back the cigar and says, "Give it a few minutes, it will grow on you." It occurs to Abby that when Callum had magically disguised the elixir vials as cigars that he had not explained to her what the specific potions were, so she has no idea of exactly what to expect to happen. One thing that does happen is that a small trap door in the carriage roof above where Fouccault is seated opens and a man yells down from above. "There is a carriage chasing us." Fouccault says, "Well, then go faster", Fouccault yells up. "We have sir, it is still gaining," is the reply.

She looked over to Cal. "Well, I don't know what that could be," she then turned to look at Fauccault, "But I did warn you." Callum shifts the cigar to his other hand and then holds Abby's hand. The voice above says, "It's getting closer." Andre goes to move the curtain until Gerome yells "Keep it shut, do you want to give them targets." Fauccault looks squarely at Callum and says, "Mr. Stuart, who are they?"

Callum replies, "How should I know? I've been riding with you this whole time with the curtains drawn. My best guess would be that is is my friend, the Grand Duke Vladimir Alexandrovich of Russia. We were together at the concert. He must have witnessed the abduction and is trying to rescue me. Russian noblemen tend to be very direct. If it is him then I would strongly advise against shooting at them. Vladimir's brother is the Tsar. If your wizarding group kills yet another foreign leader I suspect that the French Ruling Council will throw you all in prison, if they don't execute you outright."

Gerome snaps, "The wizarding group no longer exists, Victor Duruy and the Empress disbanded it earlier today." Callum answers "And do you think that technicality will matter to anybody if you kill a high ranking member of the Russian Royal Family?" Abby made sure she had a tight hold on Callum's hand. She suspected something like a feather fall, a jump, or a levitate, but was prepared even for something like a Fly spell. She says, "Gerome, once again your courage is astounding. I can smell your desperation from here. And since your group is disbanded you have not even a shadow of a right to pursue that artifact. What kind of sentences are handed out the abduction of foreign nationals in Paris?"

The man above calls down, "They're almost upon us. Should I shoot at the driver?" Fouccault calls up "Gods no, a crash at this speed would kill everybody inside it. Just try to get away from it." As Callum lets out a slight cough Abby then hears the sound of the horseshoes striking the ground from the pursing carriage. They are indeed close. The sounds then move even closer and more to the right. She then feels Callum's pulse where their wrists touch as his heart is now beating faster. A moment later a short sharp pain emits from her stomach, feeling a bit like indigestion.

She hadn't noticed the carriage going particularly fast during their ride, but with eight horses, and it having been Daguerre's, of course it must be moving magically faster as well. What must their pursuers be using to be able to overtake them? Abby covered her mouth with her hand. "Cigars don't seem to agree with me," she said. Her whole body was screaming at her to take action, but without knowing what the potion was doing, or what Cal planned, she had to wait for his cue. Which she suspected was the other carriage pulling alongside.

Abby's stomach pain ends but she then feels a short searing heat in her lungs, similar to how one feels after a long period of physical exertion, which causes her to cough. The pain ends only to be replaced by the racing of her heart. The physical feelings inside her body are also moving in the opposite direction, as she now experiences a slight bit of sensation in her nether regions. The sound of the other carriage's hoof beats do indeed confirm that it is now moving up alongside the one they are riding in. She also notes in her peripheral vision that Callum casually removes the magical cigar band from the cigar in his hand, with it transforming back into the glass vial and the illusion of the smoke no longer coming from it.

The sound of both carriages racing was making enough noise that Abby could pitch her voice so only Cal could hear. She very purposely did not look toward him while she spoke softly, "What have you done to me?" He softly whispers back "Think floor solid, door not." As the tingling sensation now enters her arms and legs she looks at him and can now start to see that he is becoming translucent, as she can start to new see through him to Andre seating on the opposite side of Callum. The sounds from the other carriage on the door-side of the one they are in has the other occupants distracted and none notice the ongoing change in Callum.

The voice above yells down, "They're trying to pass us." "Don't let them cut us off," Gerome yells back up. The tingling sensation now moves to Abby's hands and feet and her reflex action is to momentarily release the hand he is holding but she resists the urge. Abby held on even tighter, perhaps they would both not be solid soon, but they were the same. And two people who are the same can hold on to each other. "Almost there," she whispered. "Ready?"

"Not yet," Callum whispers back. Abby now feels the sensation run up her neck and then both her mouth and nose feel temporarily warm, similar to after one tastes something spicy. Next her eyes itch and then sound becomes momentarily muffled. All of those senses then return to normal as she then experiences a momentary sharp pain in her head, similar to a headache, which also quickly passes. She appears to still be solid although Callum had become even more translucent, almost as though he was made of glass.

The carriage takes a sharp turn to the left as the driver yells out "He's trying to ram us." "Ram us? What is going on out there?" she still whispered, as the last thing they wanted was attention drawn toward the two of them as they disappeared. Abby sees that Callum's transformation appears to have ended, with him still translucent rather than invisible. She notices that she is also now just beginning to turn clear. Gerome is the first inside the carriage to notice something is happening and yells, "Hey, that Scots guy is clear". The others look towards him and Marcel fires his gun into Callum's torso. The first two bullets sail right through him and into the leather bench seat while the carriage become smokier due tot he gun discharge. Callum begins to rise to his feet and move forward, still holding onto Abby's hand.

Even though she knew those bullets couldn't hurt him, her heart still skipped when the gun went off. She held the idea firm in her mind that the only things that were solid to her were those she wished to be. These men could not harm her. And she was collected enough to know that her urge to hurt them was not worth acting on. When Cal moved forward she went with him, trusting he wouldn't have started if she wasn't ready to go, too.

Charging directly towards Marcel, the Frenchman fires two more shots. These are more angled and while both pass harmlessly through Callum, one continues its path and strikes the shooter's cousin Andre in the arm. Callum releases the empty glass vial he is holding which materializes back into solid form after leaving his hand, landing in Fouccault's lap. The French wizard momentarily glances down at the object.

"The woman's changing too," Gerome yells. Marcel shifts the gun and fires the final two bullets in the revolver. Callum jerks her towards the door and the first bullet barely misses, but Marcel corrects his aim with the second which strikes her in the abdomen. By this point in time she was nearly as translucent as Callum, but she still feels the bullet both entering and exiting her body, with a sharp pain not unlike that of a hornet or wasp sting. "It's nothing, go!" she said urgently, catching up with Cal and moving toward the door with him. "Gerome will be bragging about how he mortally wounded me tomorrow, the gutless coward."

Callum nods but maintains eye contact with Fouccault. "Make it right," Callum states. Fouccault pauses then gives a slight nod to the affirmative. Callum then turns towards the door, pulling Abby behind him. While in front of the door he bends slightly and pushes himself off the floor, leaping into the side wall. 'Questions later, escape now,' she thought to herself. She copied Cal's movement, remembering the floor was solid, but she could pass through whatever she wished to, and tried to prepare herself for what she'd see outside.

Still holding Callum's hand, she passes through the wall behind him. Based upon speed gauged from prior train travels it appears that they are travelling at close to sixty-miles per hour, faster than the quickest race horse ever ran. They are leaping towards the other carriage running alongside but it is too far away, and they start to fall. But Callum manages to maneuver in the air and get his arm and leg to pass through the closed doorway of the opposite carriage, while still holding onto Abby's hand with the other arm.

He swings his second leg up and inside next, as Abby now grabs his hand with both of hers. Thankfully gravity no longer seems to be a factor so the weight of the rest of her body is not dragging her down. She dares not look down either, as from looking up at the carriage from where she is, it is certain that from the waist down she is currently underground.

Abby wasn't quite imaginative enough to defy gravity, but if she could pass through the wall of a coach, she could pass through the ground. As long as she didn't look. The power of disbelief might not be able to quite manage that. As long as she was practicing her believing, she also believed that her still tender arms weren't going to scream at her after this was all over. She began to pull herself up Cal's arm as if it were a rope. She then used it to swing slightly, until she couldt shove her foot through the side of the carriage and onto the floor.

With Callum's assistance they are soon inside. She quickly notices that they are not surrounded by Russians but are instead inside of the Stuart family's coach. Still on the floor of the coach he tells her "Keep thinking of the floor as solid, I need to release your hand." "Of course it's solid, it's a floor," she muttered to herself. Callum lets her go and then climbs up onto the coach's seat and sticks his head through the roof. She hears him say "Driver, disable that other carriage, non-lethally if at all possible, and then turn us around." He then floats back down into the seat and walks out of it into the center floor. Once Cal returned, she asked, "How long until we're solid again?" He replies, "A half-hour, give or take ten minutes since I'm not sure if the dosage we each took was exactly half."

Unlike the carriage they just left, this one does not have the window curtains drawn. They hear a gunshot from above, which sounds surprisingly like an old-style flintlock pistol rather than a more modern revolver. An explosion follows, with the right rear wheel of the other carriage erupting in flames. The wheel disintegrates and the axle strikes the ground, but the driver is able to slow fast enough and turn in the direction of the fallen axle to prevent the carriage from overturning. Their own carriage then makes a wide turn and heads back in the direction they had traveled from at top speed. Callum sticks his head out through the door and yells up "The Hotel de Vendome, quickest speed possible until we reach traffic."

Abby says, "At first I thought you must have called the carriage somehow, but the Grand Duke seemed more plausible." Callum says, "Better than plausible, they would not have hesitated to attack this carriage. And when they see tomorrow's newspapers of the Grand Duke hugging me that will only confirm for them that is was he who mounted the rescue. While I was ninety-nine percent certain that it was my own carriage, that the driver had witnessed the abduction and followed, I didn't know for certain so was not lying to Fouccault. It was unlikely that he had any magic that could detect lies, but you never know, and I needed to establish trust with him at that point."

She began to consider the seat as part of the floor and therefore solid, then sat down. "Glad you picked up my cue there, not that it was subtle. We've never had a need to try to signal each other before. We may need to work on that. And that Marcel is lucky we didn't have to fight our way out. I almost went after him a couple times even before that. So, what's at the Hotel de Vendome?" He replies, "That is where The Empress and her new husband Victor Duruy are staying. It is a five-star hotel that had been originally designed as a massive six-story townhouse 160 years ago. It is near the Louvre. Earlier I had found out where they were staying so that we could avoid them, but after what just happened I think that it is imperative that you inform them of what their former associates are doing."

Abby says, "Then we'd better get our story straight. For example, why am I still here instead of on my way back to Egypt? A minor problem with the dirigible causing the need to come back for a repair makes sense there. You and I have known each other for years now, so it would make sense that I'd come to you for help. I doubt they'd recognize you as the pilot. I hate to lie, but I do need to be prepared should they ask." He says, "Actually, I was thinking that only you should see them. Then we don't have to worry about the dirigible and them thinking it is still here. As for a story, just tell them the truth. You returned to Paris to attend the Jacques Offenbach concert with a dear friend. While you meet with them I will get us some food and also dispatch another telegram to Queen Neferka."

She took a deep breath. "Is this going to be a problem when we solidify again?" she asked, indicating the gunshot wound. He answers, "Not particularly. The way the potion works is that it starts from the inside and works out, as I am sure you discovered. The epidermis is the very last thing to change, so the bullet would have traveled harmlessly through your interior and not damaged anything except for the outer skin and your dress over it. I suspect that they had magical ammunition in that gun, as you were phased enough that a normal bullet should have still passed through harmlessly." He gestures to one of the benches and says, "There are hidden compartments under the seats. The center one here contains a doctor's bag which has a magical salve. Whichever one of us solidifies first can retrieve it, to seal over the skin breaks." She says, “Yes, it would be a bad idea to let infection set in."

Abby continues, "Are you asking me to keep your name completely out of this? It makes sense not to let them see you until the memory of the dirigible pilot fades in their minds, but the fact that you were in Egypt is well-established through Mr. Stevenson’s story. And of course, if they question Fouccault he will mention your involvement. He says, "You do not need to keep my name out, just don't reference anything about me after the palace was attacked in Cairo, as that is when Gerome thinks I came back here. Don't lie, just don't elaborate. And you can and should reference me by name about being your date to the concert and the subsequent attack."

She asks, "By the way, what did you mean when you told Fauccault to make it right?” He answers, "I was concluding our earlier conversation, about him letting us go. He had the power to stop us, with a Dispel Magic spell. And if he cast that spell while we were phasing through the carriage wall it would have killed us. So by giving him the vial and stating that to him I was telling him exactly how I had done what I did, and asking him for permission for us to leave. He granted it and made no attempt to stop us. And the secondary purpose of the 'make it right' wording was for him to reconsider trying to obtain the artifact. You made some valid points to him regarding that."

She replies, "Darling, that was the last time I saw you until you showed up in the Legionnaire's uniform. I don't see any reason we'd need to get into that. They felt I might know where the artifact is now, and that you might know how to get to it, as you managed to get access to the Queen's magic carpet." Abby was quiet for a moment. "What I said to Foccault I meant. I'm frightened by how quickly, when I'm in a fight or flee situation, I'm primed to fight. So far I've managed to keep my head and not kill anyone, or not start a fight I can't win. I'm not sure if more experience will help, or just give me more opportunities to make a mistake."

He says, "We all make mistakes. It was probably a mistake to come into the city both yesterday and today, but we are entitled to live our lives to fullest and not be scared by potential danger. In hindsight, I would say that I only made one real mistake, and that was yesterday when I disguised the elixirs as cigars. I should have described them to you. The remaining one causes Invisibility, which I believe you already know how to use. But for the Elixir of Etherealness I should have given further explanation as to its use." She replies, "I could have asked, too. No, I don't want to live in fear, of others, or of myself."

She was quiet again for a moment. "I'm still keyed up. And an impending interview with the Empress isn't helping me relax." He says, "Well then, you had best find yourself something to do. But in an ethereal form like that the only thing you would be able to touch is another ethereal form." "Well, now that you mention it..." She grasped his hand and pulled him down to her, just slowly enough to give him a chance to remember that the bench was solid. "I have been looking for a chance to get you all to myself, with no interruptions." She put her hand behind his head and kissed him fiercely, finally able to let her instincts have free rein. He reciprocates, not hesitating to reignite the passions that both have been holding in check for the past week.

For the next twenty minutes, they are nearly oblivious to the world around them. Since anything removed from their persons would become solid and untouchable until the potion wore off, Abby became very quickly appreciative of the Scottish customs regarding how one wears a kilt. Her own skin tingled with pins and needles, the sweep of Cal's fingers leaving a fiery wake behind them. The violent energy that had built up within her at their abduction spent itself far more pleasantly in Cal's arms.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 133, "Shopping with Ela", September 13, 1882, 11:00AM*

Ruby hung around in her room for a while, ruminating on what her teacher and friend had just told her. Had he not been involved with killing Mina's first husband, Ruby would never have been born. She was very saddened thinking that she might not be able to easily see her mentor, and he probably wouldn't be "dropping in" to save her any time soon. It was very overwhelming for her to think on, and she was upset she couldn't speak to George about it.

She took a deep breath in then stood and checked herself in the mirror. It would be better to be out and about and not thinking about this now. Later she would speak to George about it but for now she was going to drown her thoughts by having an adventure. She smoothed out her hair, took some of George's hidden money, then returned downstairs to look for the Sheik's friend who would accompany her in the city. The Sultan brings her to a room where a young dark-haired woman is working on record books. He introduces her a Ela, his head of guest services, and also a cousin.

Ruby is a little surprised by the woman's youth for somebody with such responsibilities at a grand hotel, appearing perhaps even younger than Ruby. Ela smiles and says excitedly, "Let us go shopping." Ruby was pleased the girl was close to her age, she would understand much better what Ruby needed. "Pleased to meet you Ela, my name is Ruby. I hope it's not too much trouble to pull you away from work for the day." She laughs and says, "Helping our guests IS my work. Let's go find whatever it is that you are looking for."

The woman removes a large leather pouch from her desk, which from the sound contains coins, and fastens it to her belt and inside a front pocket of her tunic-style beige dress with flowing mint-green colored sheer silk sleeves. Her exit from the room and building is more of a dancer's skip than a walk and takes Ruby a few minutes to adjust to the pace. She smiled and took longer steps to keep up with the peppy girl. "You know, I don't really know WHAT I'm looking for. Something fun and exciting, something that can remind me of my trip here. Well, something that can remind me of your beautiful city. And of course, we can never go wrong with clothes," Ruby grinned.

Ela says, "I will take you to the finest clothier in town," she replies. "That will be excellent," Ruby replied with a smile. "But I'd also like to see what the local marketplace is like. We've done some running around through the city, I am hoping to have a closer look at things. You never know when you might find that diamond in the rough." Ela says, replies, "The we should start with my friend Habib, he makes various teas and other beverages." "Very good, let's go," Ruby replies.

Even though the girls pace was quick, Ruby took in her surroundings as they walked. It got busier and busier as they neared the marketplace. Exotic scents filled the air, while the sound of voices did too. People were hawking their wares, each one yelling louder than the next, trying to entice shoppers to come to them. They walked down a narrow street before stopping in front of a shop. "Let's go right in," Ruby smiled, her spirits already lifted from this morning's events.

The shop has the smell of incense. Various tapestries cover the wall, some appear to be Arabian and others appear to be oriental. Three men are in the far corner smoking on opium pipes, two look to be Egyptian and the other is an orc. This is the first orc Ruby has seen since leaving Arizona, where many of the Chinamen were in the area helping to build the railroads.

A man comes up from behind a curtain to a back room and gives the woman an embrace stating "Ela-sa, it is so wonderful to see you again! And you bring a friend." She replies, "Yes, an American who is visiting with the Queen. I told her that a visit to Zakazik would be incomplete if she left without a collection of your teas." She hands the man a coin and says, "Let's have no haggling here, I have not the time today. Ten Egyptian pound sterling is what we have to spend. See that she receives fair value."

He looks to Ruby and asks, "Are there any particular blends that you seek?" Ruby stepped forward and smiled. "Well, first let me introduce myself, my name is Ruby," she said with an outstretched hand. "I am not a big tea drinker but I did tell Ela that I wanted to sample your fine country. What would you suggest?" He says, "How about an assortment of seven different kinds. Each has a unique blend of local spices and oriental spices." "Sounds perfect." She glanced around the room then asked curiously, "Do you sell anything other than tea here?" "Not for only ten Egyptian Pound Sterling," is his reply.

"And if money isn't an issue, what do you sell then?" She grinned. He says, "I have far more than teas. I have one elixir that you may want. If you give it to the man of your dreams he will then view you as the most desirable woman in the world and swear his undying love for you. There would be no danger too great or obstacle too insurmountable to keep him from you." A bigger than she had intended burst of laughter came out of her lips. "Darling, I'm not going to take that as an insult as you hardly know me, but I don't need an elixir to make a man fall in love me and do my bidding." She gave him a little wink and swing of her hip as she laughed. She chuckled a little longer to herself before stopping, she of course did not mean to offend. "However, I might be interested in any other elixirs you might have."

He says, "Well, I have one that will allow you to charm snakes. Another will allow you to temporarily move twice as fast as you would otherwise. And I have a third that is much more precious, as it will grant a man strength like that of a god." "My, my those sound very useful. As charming as I am, I am not certain those charms would work on snakes," she laughed. "And certainly the other two I am very interested in. Before we talk price, do you have anything else? You're not holding back on me, are you friend?"

He says, "I regret to say that my stocks of elixirs are currently quite low. With fears of the city being invaded by foreigners there was considerable demand for my wares. In fact, I have but two left that grant the quickness and the one that grants the exceptional strength I have only today been able to reconstitute more of, as those had all been sold."

She replies, "Oh, I'm curious Sir, you make these elixirs yourself? I'm quite interested in how exactly that works. I have a friend who makes potions but I admit, in my youth and rashness, I never bothered to ask her how she actually made them, I just wanted to use them. You know what I mean?" He says, "I collaborate on the construction of the elixirs. It is a long and complicated process, and entails the finding of very special ingredients. For example, the elixir that increases one's movement necessitates the use of some blood from a cheetah."

Ruby nodded, "True, I suppose you would need a well stocked cabinet of rare ingredients then. Interesting." She tapped her lip in thought before snapping out of it. "Well, I will take the elixirs and the tea, please." She looked at Ela and thought of George. "Oh, I suppose before I agree you should tell me what they cost." He says, " Oh they are not inexpensive. It would be 3,400 Egyptian Pounds for the lot." Ela says, "Which means they are worth around half of that, 1,700. I would says 2,000 and we would haggle until we split the difference. So let's save time, send them to the hotel and you will be paid 1,850, that is as high as we will go." He thinks for a minute and then says, "Agreed."

Ruby smiled at the girl, she was certainly going to be useful today. "Thank you Sir, it was a pleasure doing business with you." Once the girls were outside Ruby grasped the girls hand and squeezed. "Thank you so much Ela, it was extremely helpful having you with me. I LOVED it! Where should we head next?" Ruby was just as enthusiastic as Ela had been earlier. Ela asks, "Would you prefer to go to the clothing shop or the steam baths?" Ruby's eyes lit up. "Now the steam baths sounds like something very enticing. Let's go there first!" She leads Ruby back in the direction of the hotel with them entering a building three doors away with a sign in Arabic. She says "This is the one for women. The one for men is next door."

Once inside she is greeted by a bald young man who does not appear to have any facial hair, even eyebrows. The man greets her by name and she call him "Bibi". He leads her and Ruby into a side room that has a rows of metal vaults approximately one-foot square and stacked eight high covering the walls. Each vault has a round gem in the center of each door, of various colors but some clear. There do not appear to be any locks. He hands each of them a towel and holds out a small jar with some sort of aqua colored paste. Ela says, "Dip a finger in the gel when press it on a colored gem on a vault door, those are the open ones, the clear ones are in use. That will seal it to your finger so only you can open it. Put all of your things inside, they will be safe there."

Ela dips her finger and demonstrates. Ruby copies Ela, opening her own vault. She puts her bag and belongings inside. "Ready?" Ela has begun disrobing even before Bibi leaves the room. The last item that Ela removes from her unclothed body is the fancy ring worn on her hand, at which point Ruby sees the woman age from a teenager to a woman who appears to be in her late twenties. She is still quite beautiful, but lacks some of the youthful excitement that her body radiated moments earlier. Ruby undressed also, showing no signs of shame.

She asks, "Ela, it's none of my business, but why do you wear that ring? You are beautiful, you don't need it." Ela says, "I agree, but my employers feel that I can be more persuasive if I appear younger. It creates an illusion of how one looked fifteen years earlier. It had belonged to your friend the Sultan, but he has now reached an age where having it on is almost indistinguishable, so he has now instructed me to wear it." Ruby says, "Well that's certainly... I don't know the word. It stinks. Do you think it works?" Ela says, "I don't know, it probably does help with negotiations, but while I'm here I just want to be myself."

She leads Ruby through a door into a room that is warm, humid and has the scent of incense burning. There are multiple small pools of hot water, several of which have women lying or sitting relaxed inside. An alcove leads into a room where the steam appears to be coming from, where many women are seated on wooden benches and talking in Arabic to one another. Across the room is an artificial waterfall where a pair of women are bathing. At the far corner of the room are four massage tables, two of whom have women getting massaged by hairless muscular men wearing loin cloths, with another similar man seated beside each of the two unoccupied tables.

Ruby says, "As far as I am concerned, you can be yourself all the time we are together. Now, I don't know about you, but I'm headed right over there." She waves towards the massage tables. "After all, it's been a rough few days." She leads Ela over to the tables. "Anyone available?" She grinned, "Two please." The two take their places on the tables and each then has warm oils rubbed into their bodies by very skilled hands.

Ruby relaxed over the next hour, melting into the table with moans as the expert masseuse rubbed out the knots and tension in her body. She hadn't even realized just how tense she still was and when the masseuse recommended he continue on, Ruby did not complain. After all the knots were minimized, Ruby joined Ela in one of the baths. She sighed as she sunk into the hot water, "That was AMAZING." She dipped her shoulders under the water. "This is a tough job you have, huh?"

Ela says, "I've had worst days of employment. You seemed to enjoy your massage. Bibi makes sure that each masseuse is very skilled. And you need not worry about those men's thoughts, they are either eunuchs or they have had their desires suppressed with an elixir. Bibi makes sure that he is the only stallion here among the geldings." Ruby raised an eyebrow as she glanced over towards the men. "You know, I'm not usually worried about men and their thoughts, I quite frequently am the target of such desires... And who can blame them?" she laughed, "But I hadn't even thought about that today. I guess I'm a little off my game.

But those poor men, why would they ever agree to suppressing their desires or worse? Is it that good working here? As for Bibi, does he, ah, service the lady clientele here?" Ela smiles and replies, "Oh yes, but very selectively and discretely." Gesturing toward the other men she says, "As for the others, Bibi did not make them eunuchs, they came from other places in that state. For those taking the elixir, it wears off over time." "Then I suppose it's very nice of Bibi to give them jobs they can excel at. And I also suppose this might make my fiancé slightly more agreeable to me coming here." She shrugged and laughed. " Though I really don't think he would care at all."

A few minutes later Ruby asks, "So, Ela, have you been working at the hotel long? Do you enjoy your job?" Ela replies, " I have been there for eleven years. My late husband is a cousin to the Sultan. When he died I was offered a job there as a chambermaid and have been promoted three times since then. I very much enjoy my job but I have advanced unfortunately as far along as I can go. He and his Uncle have even told me privately that they would make me manager if not for the attitude towards women that many Egyptians hold. Perhaps that will change with the new Queen."

Ruby says, "You were married? I'm sorry to hear about your husband. Sounds like you've worked pretty hard to get where you are. Where I come from, it's not much different, they don't take women seriously there either. I've learned if you want something you have to just take it in whatever way you can. As for the Queen, she is young and smart, so I would bet on it that things will change."

Ela says, "Oh, I hope so. I have met her many times before, most of those time in this very room. This is one of her favorite places in Zakazik, and this town was where she would go to retreat from Cairo. It is no surprise that she chose here to begin her reign." She lowers her voice and says, "And her father believed that she met General Orabi in the palace after he was assigned there, but it was more the other way around. They had met here in Zakazik years earlier and he sought career advancement that would bring them closer together." Ruby says, "She did tell me she loved it here. My, I suppose you have heard a lot of secrets in this room. I know the Queen truly loves him. But I wonder if his feelings are the same."

Ela replies, "That is the thing about secrets, they should stay that way. I have probably already said more than I should have about our new monarch." Ruby grinned. "The only new thing you've told me is that she comes to this lovely establishment, which after coming here myself I would have guessed anyway. I've spent some time with her over the past week or so, in some ways we are much alike. Of course, now she is Queen and I am sure our paths will greatly diverge from here. Which is a shame, for she is a good friend, so I hope having to be in charge of a country doesn't have to change her too much.

Ruby continues, "Actually, she may be meeting us, when her business this morning is done. If you've already met her, I am sure you won't mind." Ela replies "I am certain that our new monarch is far too busy with the affairs of state and stopping a war to go shopping with the pair of us." "Then you would be incorrect," Queen Neferka states as she enters the room.

Neferka is not alone as four female attendants accompany her, two like the Queen also attired only in a plush towel, but the other two are dressed in dark silk belted tunics. One has a scimitar and pistol attached to her belt, the other has three daggers of varying sizes on her belt and a rifle slung along her back. Ruby exclaims "Your Highness! I'm so excited you're here! How did the business stuff go?"

Neferka says, "So far, very well. Your fiance is very skilled at this type of negotiation. I believe that I made an excellent choice in picking him. When I heard that you had gone off with Ela I suspected where I might find the two of you. So, tell me, what have you been talking about?" As she talks the two servant girls remove Neferka's towel and help her into the pool with Ruby and Ela. The two women with the swords each take up a position near the room exits.

"Yes, George is good at that business stuff. He's clever and imaginative which I suppose helps him with all his successful business ventures. And he's persistent, he gets what he wants." Ruby giggled, "Remind me to tell you about 'the ring' story sometime. It's how he won me." Neferka says, "I will. I am in a particularly good mood. These negotiations may very well end with my remaining married to Ahmed. If Barrister Sefu were conducting these negotiations instead of your intended they would have probably ended with Ahmed hanging from a rope." Ruby says, "Oh my, now that would not be acceptable! Have you even gotten to see him yet, since you've become Queen??" Neferka says "Not really."

Ruby continues, "Anyway, Ela was just telling me that she's met you a few times, and was hoping that some of old sexist views of people around here might change now that you are Queen. I was suggesting she's very good at her job but she was told there was nowhere else to go because of the old men's views of things." The Princess smiles and says, "Oh, I may be speaking prematurely, but I believe that she may be facing a very attractive job offer to ponder in the near future." Ruby shot Ela a look about the job offer, but said nothing else. Obviously Nerfeka already knew of the girls strengths. Ela says, "A position working for you?"

Neferka replies, "No, for an American businessman. He has requested an appointment with me for either tonight or tomorrow to discuss establishing a branch of his business here in Egypt. His corporation believes in local management and control so he wants to know my recommendation for a business manager. One other incentive that you might like is that while the job will involve work in both Cairo and Alexandria, he would like to have the main headquarters to be here in Zakazik. That is in part because he has offered to fund the restoration of the Bubastis ruins. He apparently visited them a half-centry ago, before the French stole everything, and wants to make sure everything is put back in its proper place."

Ruby interjects, "Which American business man are we talking about? Someone well known? What is his actual business?" Queen Neferka replies, "You know him Ruby, he is married to your Grandmother. His name is James Parker and his business is called the AGELESS Corporation." Ruby stared at the Queen for a long moment then burst out laughing. "I should have known, I guess. I can at least vouch he's good to work for! His business is doing very well right now and it makes sense to have an outpost here."

Ruby says, "Ela, it would be so funny, we might actually be working together now and then! How fun would that be. Of course, I hope the Sheik wouldn't mind losing you too much." Ela says, "Hold on, not so fast. Who is this Parker and what type of work are we talking about?" Ruby shrugged. "That you would have to ask the Queen or James about. He does a lot of different things so I'm not entirely sure what he would be doing here. I know my grandmother went to meet him, he was arriving in town sometime tonight. I wanted to give them some alone time so I escorted the Queen back here instead of going with her. He is a historian and a sometimes adventurer. I have no doubt that he would be working hard on restoring the Bubastis ruins if that is what he said he would do."

Neferka says, "You are right about one thing Ela, it is premature to discuss it as my meeting with him has not yet taken place. Now Ruby, once we finish here where would you like to go?" Ruby says, "Well, I'd love to find some clothes from your country, something exotic. I could use the robes when I sing, I bet they would just love that back home. Maybe jewelry to go with it? And, well, George has promised to build me a house and I just love the look your country has, it's hard to explain what it is exactly. But I love the colorful lanterns and fabrics and decorations. And, well, is there a place that sells magic items? We aren't openly allowed to practice magic in our country so you definitely don't come by any kind of magical items." She stopped and chuckled. "I guess that is a lot."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 134, "Audience with the Empress", September 13, 1882, 11:00 PM*

Eventually Abby and Callum notice that the carriage is traveling much slower and is traversing the streets of Paris. Abby also notices that Callum's legs and arms appear to be regaining their solidity. Abby buried her head in Cal's shoulder and sighed. "I think our time is running out," she said in a lazy voice. "Your potion is wearing off and we've slowed down. I shouldn't be far behind." She laughed suddenly. "You know, most people just use a bed for this kind of thing, not Egyptian Temples and the backs of carriages."

He says, "Well, suppose I could find a bed for where ever we are tonight. I am thinking it should probably not be the Stuart estate. If any of those wizards are after us that is the first place they will look." As he talks he walks around the carriage and draws the window curtains shut. "Oh gods, and the windows were open!" she laughed. He says, "Yes, but we were in the dark, on the floor, and translucent. Nobody would have seen anything. However, to heal your wound we are going to need to have the lights on and your dress off.

After a moment she added, "You're sure you don't want to go home? You're right, they would look for us there, but they may be looking for us there whether or not we ARE there. Your family and people there now wouldn't even know someone might try to break in." He replies, "If I get obtain our dinner from the Spanish restaurant that I had in mind I can cover that. One of Maracita's friends keeps homing pigeons that travel between there and our estate, so I can get a message back to them." She replies,"That sounds like a good plan to me."

Abby began opening the buttons on her gown in order to pull it off. "And I wasn't worried about the windows, it's just funny. Do you have some sort of formal title I should be using when I speak with the Empress?" He says, "My title is Landholder for the Land of Queen Mary." Abby notes that he is now fully solidified. While talking he removes the cushion from the seat. He then goes over to a hidden toolbox near the door and removes a thin knife, which he uses to lift up a panel that had been beneath the cushion. From that he removes a black Doctor's bag.

He says, "If my sgain dubh had not been taken away I could have opened this panel with it. Losing that item is a major loss, it was quite magical. Maybe you can also talk to the Empress about trying to have it returned due to my family's deep sentimental attachment to it." She says, "I'll mention it. I would think Foccault could be asked to return it as an act of good faith. He probably intended to return it to you. He really seemed to believe he and whomever he had for help would be able to break into the vault. I can't imagine Gerome is good for anything. He's a coward, a liar, and prone to extreme exaggeration, and a terrible artist to boot. Which makes me think he must have some sort of brains in his head. There's nothing else he can offer."

Cal says, "Gerome was very well politically connected. Ingratiating himself to rulers seemed to be his specialty. He was a favorite of both Napoleon III and Wilhelm I of Prussia." He pauses a bit and says, "Gerome was also once very close to Neferka's father. I'm somewhat curious why Daguerre had him with the Heliopolis faction rather than those in Cairo, although he clearly was unaware of the poisoning plot that other members of that faction were attempting. Maybe he was being kept not too far from Cairo as a contingency."

Abby says, "I don't know, either. But after the poisoning was done, if he was so close to the Pharaoh, he would have made an excellent and very visible mourner. I'd say he was there to help allay suspicion against the French, but I honestly don't think they felt they had to worry about that. They had tendrils everywhere, with every faction, and they were covering their tracks very well. I don't know enough about his skills to guess how he might have helped to subdue Meren and the shepherds."

Cal says, "Didn't you say that his main role was fainting after you scratched his arm?" She replies, "To be fair, I scratched his arm, punched him in the nose, and threatened to cut his face. After he claimed to be ruined forever from a scratch that stopped bleeding in seconds, I figured I could avoid any more violence with a few well-made threats. It worked," she said with a smirk. "Although I was trying to get information out of him, not make him pass out. But obviously they didn't bring him there for that. He had some sort of job.

She had continued to open the buttons on her dress, but waited to actually remove it. There was no reason to sit around being cold until Cal could actually put the salve on. The carriage appears to be nearing their destination as it turns off of a main road and slows. With the windows drawn they do not see outside. Callum activates a light inside the carriage. Once illuminated, Abby now sees that her arms and legs have become solid again. I think I'm almost ready here," she said, and began to pull the gown off so they could get a look at the wounds.

While she cannot see the exit wound, the entry wound does look serious with a coin-sized section of skin missing. He says, "Worse than I thought, you outer skin must have still been more solid than I had realized, and with essentially nothing behind to hold it back, the skin tore like a paper marksmanship target would. Not to worry, this salve will do the trick." He takes a small ceramic jar out of the medical bag and unfastens the lid. Inside is a tan-colored paste which he holds his index and middle finger of his right hand over it. "At the first sight of blood I will apply it. Be warned, it will feel as cold as ice."

Abby nodded. "I suppose once I'm solid the wounds will actually start to hurt." She looked curiously at the entry wound. It was certainly odd, as if someone had just cut the layers of skin out while leaving the muscle untouched. "I'm just grateful I was as ethereal as I was, and that we didn't try to go through the side of the carriage any earlier." She watched for another moment and she began to see some blood begin to seep. She immediately felt Cal put the salve on and tried not to jump. It felt like he'd just dropped an ice cube on her.

Once dabbed on the front it mixes slightly with the first drops of blood, giving it a brown rather than tan shade. He next applies some to the exit wound on her back. He then wipes his fingers off with a handkerchief and reseals the jar. The cold temperature soon fades and the paste becomes solid. He says, "I'm sorry to have to say this, but you can now put the gown back on." She took a moment to pull his head down and kiss him one more time before she began getting dressed.

"It is just a tad chilly without it," she said. Get back into the clothing was a little more complicated than getting it off, but she was back in good order before long. "Is everything in place? Even if I could do something about the holes in the dress I wouldn't, they're evidence. But is the rest of me put back together?" He replies, "Meagan knows a 'Mend' spell and can fix the gown tomorrow." They exit the carriage and she sees that they are in a very large courtyard with six-story buildings around on all sides and a large column in the center. Abby sarcastically says, "A little understated, wouldn't you say?"

Callum says, "For Jules Hardouin Mansart, this actually IS understatement. He was the architect for this area, known as the Vendome. But he is better known for another project he did for King Louis XIV, the Palace of Versailles. Yes, I know that Versailles pre-dated Louix XIV, but it was Masaart who substantially expanded it into what it is today. He gestures to the building closest to them and says, "This is the Hotel de Vendome, a five-star facility. It was originally built as a massive townhouse for the French nobility, but was later converted into a hotel. Mr. and Mrs. Duruy are staying in the penthouse."

He turns toward the driver and says, "Driver, please accompany Miss Marsters inside. Once she is safely in the care of the Empress of France you may return and we will run some errands." "Cal, be careful," she said and took his hand for a moment. "Don't leave me stranded here." "Alright driver, let's go," she said, and began to stride confidently into the hotel. A doorman opens the door for Abby and her driver. The interior lobby is spectacular and has large amounts of open space. There appears to be a fancy dining room on the far end of the lobby. There are elevators to bring patrons up to the higher floors.

She sees a long wooden desk area with three employees behind it. "May I help you?" one of the men asks in French. Abigail answered him in her own perfect French, with the air of every confidence that she belonged there. "Good evening. My name is Miss Abigail Marsters, and I have important information for the Empress and Mr. Duruy. Please inform them that I am here and request their gracious indulgence and an audience."

He replies, "Miss Marsters, you are but one of dozens of individuals who have wished to see them since the newspapers wrote of their arrival here. The couple happens to be on their honeymoon and we are not inclined to interrupt them. If you wish to return tomorrow morning you may meet with their appointment secretary, Mr. Richaeleau, and he couldl schedule you then to meet with them at some time in the future."

Abby says, "I am quite aware they are on their honeymoon, sir. I attended their wedding in Egypt, performed by the Priestess Sabah, within an hour or two after Bast departed. And I accompanied her back to Paris in the dirigible which returned the happy couple. And as I'm sure you doubt me, I have also been in the papers, in Britain, in Mr. Stevenson's story of his rescue in Egypt. The information I being relates to the events in Egypt that preceded their marriage.

I understand your position, it is of course your priority to see to it that the Empress and her new husband are undisturbed. But the information I bring cannot wait. I will be pleased to write a short note to have delivered, and we can let the Empress decide whether or not she wishes to see me." He reluctantly gives her a pen and paper to write the note. Abby took the pen and wrote swiftly in the French language.

_*To her Majesty, the Empress of France,

My name is Miss Abigail Marsters. I had the honor of being present as your marriage and accompanying you back to France. I offer my humble apologies for the necessity of disturbing you at this time.

I have recently learned of your actions in disbanding the Weekly Wizard's group. However, I have just had an encounter with two members of the now defunct group of which I think you should be aware. Their plans continue in defiance of your edict, even if the group does not.

I beg your indulgence and a few moments of your time.

Miss Abigail Marsters*_

He takes the note and personally heads off with it. While he does not look at the note in her presence, she has no dobut that he will do so once he is out of her sight. It only takes six minutes for an affirmative reply. The man's supervisor, the night manager, escorts her and the driver to the elevator and to the penthouse. The new Mrs. Duruy answers the door herself and appears to not have any servants present. She is attired in a maroon gown with a white silk shawl. The driver nods to Abby and then departs, as does the manager. "Come in, come in," she states in English, adding "I am surprised to see you still in Paris."

Her new husband emerges from a side room, fastening his tie, having apparently just formally dressed. "Now what is this about?" she asks. Abby offered a low curtsey, despite the fact that she got the feeling the Empress wouldn't have been offended had she not. She replies in perfect French "Thank you for your time, I apologize for disturbing you. I returned to Paris to attend the Jacques Offenbach concert with my dear friend Callum Stuart, the Landholder of the Lands of Queen Mary. We were students together."

"To keep it very short, Mr. Stuart and I were abducted at gunpoint from outside the concert hall by Monsieur Daguerre's apprentice Foccault, Jean-Leon Gerome, and two of Daguerre's grandsons named Marcel and Andre. We were approached by Andre and told there that the gunmen ready to end our lives if we refused to go with them. We had little option but to comply. We were searched and then questioned about the whereabouts of the artifact the Weekly Wizard's used to extend their lives. They also wanted to know how to get into the vault where they believe Queen Neferka will eventually place it. Monsieur Foccault assured us we would come to no physical harm, but it was obvious that Marcel and Gerome desired otherwise. It was made clear that we would not be freed until they had reclaimed the artifact. We made it clear they would get no help from us.

Mr. Stuart had a potion hidden on him in the form of a cigar. When Foccault allowed him to smoke it, we used it to turn ethereal and escape. Mr. Stuart's driver was giving chase by then and the men were distracted. Unfortunately not for quite long enough," she said, and indicated the holes in her gown. "Thankfully, I was almost completely ethereal by the time Marcel shot me. It was only the surface of the entrance and exit wounds that were actually damaged, and Mr. Stuart had a healing salve in the carriage."

She paused for a moment. "I feel a bit like a tattling child. Monsieur Foccault I believe did mean to leave us unharmed, if you can call the loss of your freedom for the rest of your life unharmed. But the fact is they continue to consider their own interests to be greater than those of France, and are willing to damage France's relations with Egypt for their own ends. They were also willing to publicly murder myself and Mr. Stuart outside the concert hall, or abduct us permanently."

The Empress states, "Oh, that is terrible. You are fortunate to have escaped." Victor Duruy then speaks up and says, "Indeed. Although I fail to see what either of us can do about it. We have disbanded the wizard society so we no longer have any authority over them. None of us can even get near our former residence, it has been returned to the previous owner and the French military will not even allow us access to the building to retrieve our personal belongings."

Abby replies, "Sir, I wish I was wiser and could answer that question. Even though you no longer have authority, you still have influence. And from what I saw, I think Monsieur Foccault may just need a steadying influence. He could have stopped us from leaving the carriage with a single dispel magic. Cast at the right time it would have killed us. But he made a different choice. Mr. Stuart challenged him to make it right and he did.

What happened to every innocent member of the Wizard's group isn't fair. It wasn't fair for a few members to launch such a plot, and it's not fair that the rest of you suffer for it. It must be a shock, this sudden, violent change. It could be that a month from now Monsieur Foccault would never even have considered doing this. There is a power vacuum where the Weekly Wizard's stood. Your influence could help shape the new path of wizardry in France. What you choose to do with this information is up to you. I have no intention of carrying this further. I cannot speak for Mr. Stuart, but I see no reason for him to do so either. But to not bring this information to you seemed wrong."

The Empress speaks up saying, "Victor, she is right. Fauccault was the ten of clubs, Gerome the nine of hearts. They are confused and lacking leadership. Of the Jacks, Queens, Kings and Aces who is left? None at all from the Spades and Clubs. And of the Hearts only Jean-Francois Millet as the Jack. Of the four suites, only the Diamond leadership is are still mostly intact, with you, me and Mr. Passy. And the two of us would now both be dead if Miss Marsters had not intervened in the poisoning plot.

We have a responsibility for the others. We need to reach out to them, perhaps explain the decision to disband was to satisfy the French Council, but that we wish to still support them. If nothing else, we need to consider that this may not have been just an isolated incident, their actions could still reflect badly on what the two of us are trying to now accomplish." He remains silent and is clearly pondering this. The Empress looks back to Abigail, clearly seeking some further support for this direction.

Abby interjects "Many of the members probably have very little idea of what happened in Egypt. As far as we could tell, most of the members there believed there were there to help, only a very few knew the entire plan. Their world has fallen apart, the future they thought lay ahead is gone and they have no idea what happens next. They are probably angry, and quite likely feeling betrayed. And if no explanation has been forthcoming...

We have already seen Monsieur Fauccault grasping for that lost future. It is very unlikely he will be the only one. Without people they trust to offer them advice, and hope..." Abby shook her head. "Some will adjust and move on. Others may destroy themselves, or others. You have disbanded the Weekly Wizards, but memory is long. The actions of the former members will reflect on you. Your influence could make those reflections something to be proud of."

He says,"I can see your point, but I am not sure that I have the time, with negotiations with he French Ruling Council." The Empress says, "Nonsense, I am the one being nominated for a seat on the Council, not you. For the short term, making sure that our former colleagues better understand what has transpired and giving them direction IS your top priority." Abby kept an absolutely straight face as the Empress laid down the law for her new husband. In love they may be, but he was still a man, and one not used to being married to an Empress. "Congratulations on your nomination, your Majesty," she said.

She replies, "Well, it's not like they really had a choice, once the new Egyptian Ambassador essentially told them to. Between the potential for Queen Neferka to blame all of France for the death of her father, the need for French banks to be repaid by Egypt, the need for French ships to continue to use the Suez Canal and the fact that Meren herself had just personally laid waste to one of the most powerful and well protected castles in Paris, they were not inclined to disagree with her. They have now made it a top priority to arrange the return of all plundered items to Egypt, with imprisonment or execution as the penalties for anybody who resists giving up the Egyptian possessions.

The French have always had a bias against Clerical magic, but having a nature priestess as the head of the council is changing that. My placement back on the council will help to provide some balance and I can't have that upended by actions of my former colleagues." Abby says,"Meren is a very impressive woman, and wise to ask for you to be placed on the Council. The plot in Egypt was aimed at finding a new power base because they felt that the practice of Arcane magic in France was threatened. Not having lived in France over the last few years, I don't know how justified that fear was. But your presence on the council would send a strong message that Arcane magic is still respected."

Abby paused, well aware that she really had no standing to comment on the internal workings of France. "I'm an American, and I have arcane talent. But I haven't been able to develop that talent because of the laws. I've picked up a few things, but not much. I have no wish to see France become like America. Not in that way." Mr. Duruy says sharply, "I can assure you, France has no desire to resemble America." The Empress exclaims "Victor! That was very rude, apologize to the young lady this instant." He turns to her and says, "I meant no disrespect to you personally and apologize if you took it as such. I was merely concurring with your position on the legislation that governs your nation."

Abby says, "Sir, I love my country, but I'm not blind to her flaws. Nor am I blind to the beauties of France. I am also not blind to the fact that I have interrupted your night and should be removing myself so you can continue it. Is there anything else I might help you with before I go? My assistance is yours, humble as it is." Mr. Duruy says, "I believe that is all the information we need. Thank you for bringing it to our attention."

The Empress Eugenia Maria says, "I have one more question for you Abigail. How was the concert?" Abby's eyes lit up. "Oh, it was marvelous," she began. She went on for a minute or so, describing the selections offered, and the scenes and acts from the operettas. "I've never had an opportunity to see such a concert. I'm used to hearing music from small ensembles in clubs. I could have stayed all night if they would have kept playing." The Empress replies, "You should have been here last year after he died. They did a week-long series of concerts as a memorial." Abby says, "Yes, Mr. Stuart mentioned that. I envy anyone who had a chance to attend. I do love music, although I have no talent for it. Well, I shouldn't say that. I've had no training in it, so I have no idea if I have talent in it or not."

Mr. Duruy is apparently anxious for her to leave as he goes to the door and holds it open for her. Abigail fought down a sudden and perverse desire to sit down and converse with the Empress, who seemed to enjoy the chance to chat a bit. Instead she moved to the doorway and stopped in it, turned to the Empress and gave her a full, formal curtsey with a bit of a twinkle in her eye. "I wish you many years of happiness," she said sincerely. "With your kind permission I will leave you to your night."

"Thank you for the visit Miss Marsters," the Empress replies. Abby says, "Oh! I nearly forgot. Mr. Stuart was disarmed of a small knife, part of the Scottish costume. It is a valuable family item. If its return could be arranged, he would be grateful. Good night," Abby said and stepped out the door, and was not surprised to find it closed very quickly behind her.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 135, "Shopping with Neferka", September 13, 1882, 1:30PM*

Ruby asks, "Is there anything you'd like to do today, Your Majesty? I don't need to take up the whole day, I'm sure your time is very limited now. I had wanted to go out anyway but had something happen this morning that made me want to distract myself as long as I can so I don't have to think on it."  While they are talking the proprietor Bibi comes into the room carrying a stack of fresh towels. He quickly departs, but only after getting an appreciative look at the various female patrons. 

The Queen replies, "I think clothes shopping is in order. While I have been officially invested into the office of Pharaoh, we still have not had the public ceremony, and I should have new clothing for the ball to follow." Ruby says, "Oh absolutely. You should probably have something made for you, so if you have a favorite store here that can accommodate you, we should go there. When will the public ceremony be?"  Neferka replies, "Not for several days yet. First I need to resolve the situation with both the Rebel army and the British army and get them dispersed. Then I will need to arrange and have the funerals for my father and brothers. My public ceremony would most likely be day or two following the funeral, so that any foreign dignitaries who come will be able to attend both." 

Ruby says, "Of course. How can you even think of a ball when you have these other, sad and important things to consider?" Ruby dipped her shoulders into the hot water and this time stayed under.  "Is there anything I can do to help? Aside from loan you George?" She smiled at the young girl, who suddenly had way too much on her own shoulders.   Neferka replies, "Oh Ruby, the use of his time for today and possibly tomorrow is the most important thing that either of you could have done for me. I would have otherwise had to use Barrister Sefu, who would have just wanted to perpetuate my father's policies in regard to both the rebels and the British. This will now be my administration, without having to continue my father's mistakes. Your George was a gift from the gods." 

Ruby says, "Well, I'm certainly not used to being wanted second to George but I understand," she laughed. "He IS a gift from the gods, to me. I think Aphrodite always meant for us to be. Even if I tried to mess up her plans, we still ended up together. And he helps me be more than I would be by myself, so there's a plan to that too. To think, if it wasn't for him, I'd be stuck in a little dusty town back in the west, singing night after night, instead of traveling the world. It was quite exciting with trouble at times but I think I would have grown bored with it soon enough. George saved me, in more ways than one."  Neferka says, "Ruby, I cannot possibly imagine you with anybody else."

Ruby says, "And I am so happy he can help you too. I can understand it's very important for you to make things your own, going forward. Perhaps in time you might have to add another Barrister, someone younger so you can represent the old and the new."  Neferka says, "Perhaps, but in truth I really do need him now. Three men have guided this country for the last quarter-century, my father the King, the Grand Vizer and the Barrister. Only one of them still lives, and if I hope to gain the respect of the various regional leaders I need to first earn Sefu's respect. If he views me as a silly young girl, more interested in my marriage than the country, that will never happen.

If by the time he arrives two days hence, a peace has been negotiated in Egypt's favor, that will put me in very high regard. That is another reason why I wanted my sister present during all interactions between myself and Mr. Eastman, so that when Barrister Sefu questions her, and he will, she will be able to attest to the instruction that I had given my Interim Chief of Staff and know that it was Egypt's best wishes alone that I was seeking, and not my own." 

Ruby says, "I would say that was a very smart move. In a time when things must seem very crazy to you, you were able to keep a calm head and make a good, wise choice. I certainly didn't mean to suggest you get rid of Sefu, I was only thinking of making sure you also had someone on your side. But you are right, he is well needed right now and will be able to help you in many ways on the long road ahead of you.  Besides, what do I know of such things? I am just a silly young girl and know nothing of things like this. If I was you, I wouldn't listen to me!" 

Neferka smiles and says, "Not listen to you? Then whose advice will I get about a dress to wear for my ceremony?" Ela says, "Nobody's if we spend all day soaking here in the tub. And while most men would find what you are wearing to be pleasing, I do not think that is type of attention that you are looking for as our new ruler."  Neferka leans over and kisses Ela on her cheek. "What was that for?" the woman asks. Neferka replies, "For speaking to me as a friend instead of a superior, not many will be doing that any more, even my sister is now formal with me."  

Ela replies, "In public I will show you the respect afforded the Pharaoh. Naked in a hot tub is another matter." Neferka laughs, "Well, the previous Pharaoh gave you many opportunities to do that as well." "Don't remind me," Ela comments.   Ruby says, "Oh my.... Do I want to know? Of course I do, what are you talking about?!?" Ela says, "The King wanted me as part of his harem. That was not the career I was seeking. Thankfully the Sultan was able to distract him with gifts and other women who welcomed the privilege." Neferka says, "Yes, and once father saw how much he would be rewarded he continued to ask the sultan for you every time he saw you, realizing he would come out ahead either way."  

Ruby tried to stifle her laugh. "Oh my, I imagine it's hard to say no to a King or someone else in power if they desire you enough... I'm glad the Sultan was able to help you. I really can't imagine being a part of a harem with all those other women. I mean, how unsatisfying for the girls! Though I realize that's not the point.   Ruby paused for a moment, considering. "Nerfeka, if you'd like your sister to treat you as a sister in private, why don't you tell her that? She may be afraid to do so and might be happy to hear otherwise." 

Neferka says, "I may eventually, but right now that would just confuse her. The current situation is shocking enough, and if I ever hope to train her to be anything other than the wife of a sheik or sultan than I had best keep things on a formal level. She has opportunities now that she never had before, but it may take her a while to realize that."   Ruby says, "One day your sister will appreciate all you will do for her. You are a good sister."   Neferka says, "Well, if she doesn't I still have one other sister who is even younger. And if that vision the goddess showed us is true Ahmed and I will one day have a son." 

Ruby shivered a little, "Well, I am sure you and Ahmed will be very pleased to have a son and your country will also celebrate with you. I, on the other hand, don't think babies are in my future. And that's probably a good thing I wouldn't even know what to do with one."  Neferka lowers her voice and says, "I will need to talk to High Priestess Sabah, but I am hoping that they are not in my near future either. That vision was three dozen years into the future and the young man looked to be maybe half that age." 

Ruby says, "I understand. Back in Promise City, I had a special friend who made a tea to help with that. Unfortunately I don't have any now. But I have faith the Priestess can help you. I'm sure the two of you need some alone time together, first. And as royalty and someone who knows about magic, I'm sure you get to do something about making your life longer, so you'll have plenty of time for babies."   Neferka adds, "Yes, and if I'm not having babies then I will be also be able to enjoy the company of other men, as there would be no questions regarding paternity of a child." 

Ruby says, "Or there's that... Are both you and Ahmed planning on having harems...of sorts?"   Neferka exclaims, "What? Ahmed would never be allowed such a thing. What ruler would permit that from their consort?"  Ruby says, "Well, I don't know how it works! You don't think he fulfill all your needs then?"   Neferka replies, "Oh Ruby, what man could ever satisfy all of a woman's needs?" 

There was a long, silent pause as Ruby considered her answer. Not so long ago, she would have absolutely agreed with the Queen. But now, there was George. However, the thought started to occur to her that she shouldn't put him on too high a pedestal, not to a powerful woman who could get anything she wanted and who was already keen on his skills.  She stared at the Queen, smiled and agreed, "You are so right, and what woman wouldn't want the extra men to meet every whim and desire? Now, let's get going so we can get shopping." 

They exit the pool, the the pair of attendants drying Neferka off and then dressing her in the outer room. The pair of female guards stand over her that entire process. When the group exit the building they are joined by a group of twelve male armed guards outside who surround them as they walk the next four blocks to the clothing store. Four of the guards enter first and speak to the owner, who then has all of the other patrons of the establishment leave before the Queen and her guests enter. 

"Well, I could get used to this!" Ruby laughed as she walked into the store ahead of the Queen. The staff bowed as the Queen and her entourage walked into the store. There were bolts of colorful, sparkling fabrics hanging on the walls. Jeweled accents, sequins and ribbons accompanied the dazzling fabrics. "This is amazing! Ruby exclaimed as she looked around. She looked at her friend while tapping her lip. "I would say purple, a color of royalty, or just go right to the point with gold or silver. What do you think Your Highness? What are your thoughts?" 

Neferka replies, "That sounds excellent. The male guards are sent outside to as to dispense with the need for dressing rooms as the attendants and shop people begin designing the gown upon the Queen.   Ruby says, "If money is no object, and I think it isn't, we should have two gowns made. One made of gold, for the ceremony, then one in purple for the reception afterward. The gold dress should be slightly more formal while the after dress can be as daring as the new Queen would like."

For the next hour Ruby helped the dressmakers design the two gowns, including proper accessories to the dresses and shoes. She instructed everyone in the room to keep the designs a secret, so the Queen could make a fabulous entrance.   When they are done Ruby slumped into a nearby chair. "Well, that was hard work! But it will be worth it in the end, I'm certain. Anything else you would like to do here?"   Neferka says, "Yes, I will now be ready for my ceremony, but you two ladies will also need new dresses for it as well." 

Ruby says, "Oh I hadn't even considered that! You really want us there? Both of us?"  Nefereka answers, "Of course, now what colors do each of you want?"   "Well, I'm partial to red but I look good in anything," she winked. "Ela?"   "Maroon or teal," she young olive-skinned lady replies.    Ruby nodded, "Very good." The staff of the dress shop offered tea and wine to the ladies while Ruby instructed the dressmakers on gowns for both herself and Ela. While she was at it, she commissioned a few more dresses and robes for herself. She also designed a dress for Abby, in case she made it back in time for the ball. A beautiful sapphire blue, to match her hair and eyes.

It was a wonderful afternoon with the girls, something she really missed. "Alright ladies, where to next? Jewels for the Queen perhaps? I imagine you have something in the royal collection already."  Neferka says, "My mother will have no shortage of jewels that will be appropriate. Why don't we go and get some food?"   Ruby replies, "That sounds like a fine idea, now that you mention it I am hungry. I don't really know my way around here, and you've got the entourage, so lead away." 

They walk around a quarter mile away to a building that Ruby can spell spices and meat cooking before they ever see the building. As with the clothing shop, a quartet of guards enter first and the other patrons of the establishment are quickly evacuated. The group then enters and are shown to the finest table. There are four waiters on duty, so two attend to Queen Neferka while Ruby and Ela each get their own private waiter. 

"Now this I can get used to," Ruby grinned. "Please bring some wine, or whatever your speciality is." She turned back to the table. "Things have been so busy I haven't had a lot of chance to just enjoy your beautiful country. She turned back to her waiter, "Actually, just bring whatever your speciality is for the meal, also. I'll continue to be adventurous today I think."   She is brought a spicy lamb dish served over rice with a coconut-almond sauce on the side. Neferka is brought a turtle soup followed by a rack of roasted lamb ribs. Ela orders a fish dish with rice and pan-fried beans and carrots.

The girls spend a long hour eating, drinking and laughing. Over dessert Ruby asked, "So Ela, if you don't mind sharing, what happened to your husband? You seem so young to have lost him so early."   She replies, "He was eaten by a giant sand snake. It is rare but it happens. There as nothing anybody could have done, he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. The desert opened up beneath his feet and it had him."  Ruby's eyes nearly pop out of her head. "A giant sand snake? Here? I mean, near here? I had no idea such a thing existed! Though I'm not surprised to learn of it, I suppose I've seen such crazy things. I'm sorry Ela, that's very tragic and unexpected." 

Neferka interjects, "It is extremely rare that they attack people. Usually they will make their home near large flocks of sheep or goats, where the occasional missing animal goes unnoticed. They have a slow digestive system, so a large animal will sustain them for a few months.  But our country is not alone in nature sometimes attacking people. I read in the newspaper not long ago about an incident in your county, when a logger in California was attacked and eaten by a grizzly bear."

Ruby says, "I suppose that's true, I've seen some really strange... animals... back home. But usually you see them coming! But bears are 'normal' creatures... I guess maybe these worms are normal for you. I'll have to be on guard next time I'm playing around in the sand."

Ruby paused to consider this then asked Ela, "You haven't mentioned, do you have any children?"  She replies, "Not of my own, but I raised two of my sister's children so I think of them as mine."  Ruby asks, "Where are they now? Do they go to school?"   She says, "My niece Esjah works for me at the hotel. My nephew Jamed is a soldier in General Orabi's army."   "Oh, so they are older. I don't know why I assumed they were young."   Ela replies, "They are young. She is thirteen and he is fifteen."   "I was living on my own by fifteen, it's not that young." Ruby smiled.

Ruby chuckled, "You'll have to forgive me, I'm rather nosy. I can't help it, it runs in the family!"   Neferka interjects, "There is nothing wrong with being inquisitive. I think it is safe to say that neither of us three would be where we are now if we fell into the role of the traditional female who only spoke when directly addressed by a male and never said what was really on our minds."   Ruby says, "Yes Nerferka, you are right, none of us are traditional, though Ela has been held back somewhat. But it sounds like not for long! And now as a Queen you can bring your whole country into the modern era. People have to listen to what you say.  

George wants to make me a theater and name it after me, so I can sing there, but that isn't all that world changing. But it would certainly give me a place to say what's on my mind."  Neferka says, "Is that all? I would hope that he wanted to do far more than that. There is a 500-seat theater in Cairo that I could purchase and give to you if that is all it would take to make you satisfied."  Ruby laughed. "I'm not even sure what I want. You wouldn't believe how different my life is from just one year ago. I didn't spend a lot of time dreaming of what I wanted. I love to sing and I thought I wanted to act... I'm not sure you have ever even heard me sing yet! It is a gift I do thank the gods for. 

George loves my singing, that's why he wants to build the theater for me. And honestly, he wants to give me the world! Anything I want he gives me. But I don't really need... Stuff. I mean, it's nice to have pretty things but I don't NEED them, To be satisfied, I think all I really need is love. Real, true love. And George? He's truly loved me forever, since we were children, he's loved me.   So after that... Love... I think really, what I really want is to travel and see the world and have adventures. With George, with my grandmother, with my friends. The world is so wonderful and so vast, I think it would be marvelously fun to explore all of it. Most especially with George, it would be so romantic."
She laughed at herself. " I know, it sounds silly and stupid." 

Neferka replies, "Not at all. A few years ago I did some travelling, around Europe, Asia and Africa, but I prefer to be home here in Egypt. And as for travelling the world, both of you will always be welcomed here."   Ruby answers, "Well, thank you so much Your Highness, I am certain we'll be back. I do love it here, it's one of the first places I wanted to see and I am not disappointed. I'm sure if James sets up here, we'll have someplace to stay.  Is there somewhere from your travels you'd recommend me seeing? I'd love some advice." 

Neferka says, "Well now, that would depend upon your individual interests. If music, singing and dancing are your principle past times, then I would suggest Paris. If historical castles are your fancy, then Germany and rural France would be my top suggestion, if warm sunny exotic places are more to your inclinations then I would suggest Morocco, Bombay or possibly the islands of Greece."  Ruby says, "Ohhhhh, they all sound amazing! I could no sooner choose one than choose my favorite song. Perhaps I'll leave it up to George. Or maybe we'll just take one long vacation and visit them all!

She continues, "Actually, we've been quite busy since we got here. Is there anything you recommend us seeing in Egypt before we leave? I don't want to miss anything special."   Neferka says, "Well, you've already seen the great pyramids, although I would suggest that perhaps you should go there during the daytime and under better circumstances."   Ruby chuckled. "That's probably a good idea. I will definitely do that. Any place else? Otherwise I think we'll just go wandering." 

Neferka cautions, "Don't go wandering alone. You may be Americans, but you could easily be mistaken as British, who are far from welcome in most places with strong rebel factions. You should probably stay in the areas of Cairo, Gizah and Memphis. Even Zakazik won't be a safe place for you to wander about once those who are away with the rebel forces return. On future visits, after I have restored things back to normal, you can branch out and visit other places." 

Ruby smiled at what she knew but the new Queen did not. She could take care of herself in almost any situation, it'd been proven over the last six months, in trials of the body, mind AND heart. "I understand, thank you for the warning. Hopefully I'll get some time alone with George at some point and we can see the safer sights. We'll try to be quiet and inconspicuous about getting around. Even if we don't, I know we'll be back soon enough." Neferka says, "As I said before, the two of you will always be welcome here. Well now, we've taken care of bathing, clothing and food. I suppose we should be heading back to the Grand Hotel so that I can see how your intended has progressed with his negotiations." 

Ruby says, "Yes, it would be nice to have him back to myself. Hopefully negotiations have gone smoothly and as you desired." Ruby began packing up her belonging. "Though I did think to order some home furnishings. Do you need me with you Nerfeka? It sounds like you may have a little more business to attend to."   "You can continue with Ela", Neferka replies.  While the Queen's entourage packs up and readies to leave Ruby approaches her friend.

She says quietly, "Your Majesty, I have a question to ask you. A favor, really. I was wondering if you would consider letting George and I borrow your magic carpet for a night? I know it's a lot to ask and understand if it's not possible. But I would like to spend a little alone time with George and think it would be fabulous to get to see your beautiful country with him."   She replies, "I will consider that request. Do realize that it will only travel at the very fast speed for the Pharaoh, for anybody else it would fly no faster than a regular flying carpet."   

Ruby's green eyes widened. "I hadn't even realized there WERE other magic carpets! Are they available somewhere?"   Neferka laughs, "Not likely given the war. Those who have them aren't likely to give them up until the land is at peace again."   "You're so lucky. We don't have any place to get magical items back in America since we're not suppose to be practicing magic. I don't really need one anyway, I just thought it would be fun for George and I to spend some time sightseeing from above. I'm going to ask him to take me out.  Thank you. I will see you back at the hotel. Don't spoil my fiancé too much!" Ruby kisses the Queen's cheek and watches her leave.

Ruby asks, "Ela, do you mind accompanying me to one more shop? I'd like to buy some home furnishings."  She replies, "Certainly, although you might find it expensive to ship to America.  "Hmmm... That's true. Though I'm certain Mr Parker could arrange to have it shipped on his boats." She shrugged. " George wouldn't mind spending the money anyway. They head down the street to a show that the main specialty is wool rugs and cotton rugs, although a number of other types of home furnishings are also available. 

Ruby happily wanders up and down the aisles, feeling fabrics and imagining what the room will look like when it's done. She first chooses a very large exotically patterned red, black and orange rug. To go with that she chooses some tapestries for the walls and fabric for chaise lounges. She closes her eyes and breathes in the unfamiliar spicy scents, which helps her put the whole thing together, the room and what she wants it to be. "Ah yes," she walks over to the lighting, where she picks out many different types of lanterns, some hanging, some for sitting on tables and the floor. "I think that is all I need today." She thanks the shop owners and informs them she will notify what the shipping situation will be.

"Ela, is there anything else you think I should see today?"  She replies, "I think this day has been rather complete. I do have one other errand, but you would probably find it boring, so we can return now to the hotel."  Ruby shrugged. "If it's easier I can go with you, I don't mind. What do you have to do?"  She replies, "Food negotiations for the hotel. I need to meet with a livestock breeder, a vegetable farmer and a baker. They are all together at a building for food brokers. I want to have those discussions now before a peace treaty is announced in order to get the best possible prices. While they still fear their warehouses in the city might be looted by British or Egyptian Rebel soldiers" 

Ruby says, "Well, if it is easier for you, I will join you. Otherwise you are correct that's not really my thing," she laughs. "But I don't mind. It would keep me out of George's hair while he does important stuff."  The pair of them head off towards a business district on the opposite end of the city. Ela says to Ruby "You are fortunate to have become such close friends with our monarch. If you wanted to remain here in Zakazik I am certain that it could be arranged." 

Ruby chuckled, "I'm not exactly the settling down type... Though..." She is momentarily pulled into her own thoughts and a wistful look crossed her face. She quickly shook herself out of it, "Well, I suppose things change. It is quite lovely here and I can see there are still many corners to be explored. Sadly, George's business is back in America.  And yes, I am fortunate to have become friends with the Queen. Right place at the right time and all that. She is a very special woman and I am grateful." 

Ela says, "She is indeed. We are both fortunate to have met her prior to her change in role. I suspect that from this point on she will never be able to establish 'normal' relationships."   Ruby nodded. "I guess so, but isn't that sad. I hadn't thought of that. Being a Princess isn't all it's cracked up to be." She spoke the words without thinking but it suddenly brought her back to another time and place and she withdrew into herself for some time.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 136,  "Future Plans",  September 13, 1882,  11:30 PM*

Abigail began to walk back toward the lobby of the hotel, certain Cal would not be back yet. He would probably barely be gone. What to think of her meeting with the newly married pair? Duruy she was developing a mistrust for. Not because he had been a bit rude, considering the last few days she had not expected nearly as pleasant an interview as had happened. But it was almost as if he was glad to be rid of the Weekly Wizards. And he seemed to consider his wife's power to be his, and it might take him some time to learn that he had not married a meek woman who would hand her power over to him.

Several scenarios ran through her mind. Some where everything was as it seemed to be, others where both the Empress and Duruy had already known and there were plots aplenty. There only thing to do know was wait and watch. And she would be out of France tomorrow night anyway.   The manager who had escorted her upstairs is very quick to find his way back to her. "Miss Marsters, it is good to see you again. Is there anything that I can get for you?" 'Funny, I don't feel any more important than I was fifteen minutes ago,' she thought.

"Just a comfortable place to wait for my escort to return," she said. "My business with the Empress took a bit less time than we anticipated."  "Please follow me," he states. He escorts her down the hall to the fancy dining room at the end. he tells the maitre d "Julius, this is Miss Marsters. She is a close personal friend of Mr. and Mrs. Duruy who attended their wedding in Egypt and accompanied them back to Paris. Please find her a nice table and bring her anything that she would like. It is on the house." 

Abby says, "Sir, while I appreciate that, I don't wish to leave you with a mistaken impression. I had the honor of attending the marriage of Mr. and Mrs. Duruy and returning with them to Paris, but I cannot claim more than acquaintance with the happy couple. We were involved in different interests in Egypt and happened to cross paths, nothing more."    He replies, "Yes, and they interrupted their honeymoon to see you. Your humility is inspirational, but please, accept my hospitality."

"If you insist," she said, giving in. She followed the maitre 'd into the dining room and was seated at one of the better tables. Cal would be bringing her something to eat, but she really was starving. Perhaps just a drink and something light, to hold her over.  They point out that the night's specials are a roast duckling, a braised beef over rice dish, and grilled European Salmon.  She says, "Really, a whole entree will be far too much, and I couldn't possibly finish it before my escort returns. What I would really like is a glass of red wine, and perhaps a small appetizer? Something with a bit of beef?" 

They bring her a plate with coin-sized medallions of beef atop a light cream sauce. The sommelier brings her a bottle of an 1865 burgundy that he recommends with the dish.   Abigail enjoys her light meal in peace. After a half-hour she sees Callum's Driver enter the room.   Abby folded her napkin and stood up. Thankfully she had not been pressed to eat more, since Cal was already picking up something for them to eat. She walked over to the Driver and despite knowing it would not answer her, said, "I'm ready if you are." He nods. She cannot recall ever hearing the driver speak. 

He leads her outside and opens the door to the carriage. Callum is inside with an anxious look on his face. As soon as the door shuts he asks, "How did the audience go with the couple?"  Abby replies, "Better than I expected, but I had to put up a bit of a stink to get the staff to let me see them. More than I'd have liked," she said and sat down. "And the staff were very impressed when they actually agreed to see me.  I can't say I care much for Mr. Duruy. At least he wasn't pleased to see me, but I can't blame him for that. He may be newly married, but his world has still crumbled around him.

Callum laughs out loud and says, "Well, I cannot put any blame on either him or the staff of the hotel. What I know now, and didn't know then, is that the couple spent all of last night establishing plans while at the Lourve and all of today with the French Council. While they established this location yesterday as their temporary home they only first arrived at it an hour before we did. Victor Duruy has been in love with the Empress for thirty years, they have been married for thirty hours, but this past hour has been the first time for them to consummate the relationship....which you interrupted."

"Who have you been talking to, to get that much information?" she asked.  Her replies, "Maracita informed me. I spoke to her again when I was picking up the food. She has her sources in the city."   Abby says, "I admit that would frustrate me, too. In fact, I'd get frustrated even without the thirty year wait."  He says, "Yes, be thankful that they granted you an audience. If I were in his position I doubt that I would have."  She smiles and replies, "So impatient.  I suppose it's lucky for me he wasn't the only one deciding."

Abby continues, "We talked about that a bit, actually, in relation to the other former members of the Weekly Wizards. The Empress has been invited to sit on the Council, and actions like this by former members are apparently quite contrary to her plans. Honestly, I wasn't sure how to feel about the interview. I'm getting suspicious of people, I wondered how much I was missing in the conversation between them."  He says, "I might be able to help with reading between the lines. What specifically did they say?"  Abby repeated the conversation for him as best she could. "It was obvious they had some kind of plans, and there was no reason to share them with me." She shrugged. "Likely there's nothing to be suspicious of."

They travel a short distance to the northeast and reach a gated area with the sign "Parc des Buttes-Chaumont". The driver heads over to the gate, unlocks it, drives the carriage through, and then re-locks the gate. Callum says, "We'll have both safety and privacy here. This park was created twenty-years back and is only open to the public during the day, but I am friends with the evening caretaker."   They soon reach a lush green area beside a pond. 

A blanket has been laid out alongside a small portable table set with fine china, crystal glasses, and candles. The driver lights the candles and sets up the place settings with food taken from a hamper that he brings from the carriage. Callum says "That will be all" The driver replies in a mechanical voice not unlike the sound of a poor Bell Telephone connection, "Very well sir." He returns to the carriage.  "Oh Cal, this is lovely." She sat down close to the table, leaving plenty of room for Cal to join her.  She held out her hand to help him take a seat next to her. She leaned over and kissed him.

She says, "You've been busy while you were gone. I take it you got your telegram sent."   He replies, "Yes, and the carrier pigeon message as well, letting my cousin Charles know that we will be staying elsewhere this evening."  She says, "Good, I wouldn't want anyone back at the estate to be worried. Where will we be staying tonight, do you have an idea about that already?" 

He says, "I did not before but I do now, based upon your conversation with the Duruys. We will spend the night at the mansion that formerly belonged to the Weekly Wizards. They stole the building from the Beaujoulais family, so if it has been returned to that family it means that my colleague Maurice now owns it. He has wanted that for decades, and would not have hesitated to return there once notified by the French Council, meaning that he is there right now.    You also mentioned that the Council has barred the wizards from returning there, meaning that both soldiers and magic-using French officers are guarding it from them, so it would actually be the safest place for us to go to." 

She replies, "Could he have been notified and returned so quickly? It's only been a few hours."   He laughs "Did you forget what Maurice does for a living?"  She says, "Oh, I haven't forgotten. But even with magic information can only move so fast, and I don't know where he was when the decision was made. You're right though, that probably is the safest place for us to go. I hope he won't mind too much."   He says, "I hosted him in France for months, the least he can do is return the favor for a night. And I have been anxious to see what damage Meren and her crew caused." 

Abby replies, "Meren and the others didn't have much time, so I'm sure they left a bit of a mess behind them looking for that artifact. The Weekly Wizards would have made a lot of changes to the place.  How did they take it from people who didn't want to give it up in the first place? With that kind of start, I can't say I'm surprised where that group ended up. An inflated sense of what you're entitled to never leads anywhere good." 

He replies, "It occurred during that four-year political mess known as France's Second Republic before things stabilized under Napoleon III. The Beaujolais family had backed the wrong people and found themselves not only outcasts but imprisoned. The wizards stole their manor house and all of their possessions at that time. Maurice's parents died in that prison and upon his release he sought vengeance, which is how the British were able to recruit him."  Abby says, "Gods I hate politics. No wonder he wanted vengeance. But now that it's achieved, I hope he has something else in his life to move on to. Getting what you want can you leave you wondering what's next." 

Callum's voice lowers and he says, "I've been wondering that about myself, the what's next part, not that I've achieved what I wanted yet."    "I have no doubt you have a long list of things you want to accomplish," she said. "You have a wealth of things to choose from for your next."   He says, "Yes, but whatever I choose, I would want you to be a part of."   Abby smiled and took his hand. 

She says, "After we found each other again so unexpectedly, it would be a shame to waste the opportunity. But this time is different. The last time we were separated was because others wanted us separated. Now we have control. We can choose to keep track of each other and find ways to connect even if we go separate ways for a while. I'd like a chance to find out what may have happened if we'd stayed together, but you need to make the best decision for yourself. For now, I think my current group is the best place for me. I can get some of the experience I need."

He asks, "And how would you feel about me possibly joining your current group?"   Abby smiled and waited a few moments to answer as she considered. "We work well together, and you got over telling me things were too dangerous pretty quickly. As long as we both think we can behave like professionals when we need to, I think that could work out just fine.  "And thank you. For asking me. A lot of men, maybe most wouldn't have considered my opinion." 

He says, "I am not like most men. Your team has a lot of very formidable men on it, and is currently led by a middle-aged woman. That speaks volumes."   She says, "I know. Believe me, I wouldn't have given you the time of day if you were like most men. When I decided to become an archeologist, I made other choices by default. And one was that a man like most men was never going to do. He wouldn't want me, and I wouldn't want him."  

She looked up at the stars. "I left love to chance. It would come or it wouldn't. The fact that the chance is here... I'm more surprised than I thought I would be."  He answers, "I know how you feel. For the last several years I have allowed my work to distract me from thoughts of you. Now that career is over and I am here with you. How quickly things change." 

She says, "I'm not sure you could know quite how I feel. When you left the first time, you knew about your career. I didn't. The only explanation I had was the disapproval of your family, and you hadn't told me you felt anything strong enough to defy them over it.  You spent the time apart thinking of me. Perhaps imaging or planning a way for us to meet again. I got angry, then sad, and then I let it go. I had no reason to think you would ever seek me out again. Meeting you again, and being here in Paris, has explained a lot of mysteries for me."

He touches her hand and says, "Good, then maybe you can explain some of them to me. Abby, I want a future with you. Don't misunderstand, I am not proposing marriage. I'm certainly not ready for that sort of commitment. But I have no desire to lose you again."   She sighed and smiled. "I'm not ready for marriage either. But I think I'm ready to see where you and I could go together."  He says, "Well then, we can to to wherever Mrs. Parker decides to send us next, assuming that she will let me into your group." 

She says, "There's no doubt you have the kind of skills that will fit right in. What you'll have to convince her of is that you no longer have any conflicting loyalties.There's no way to know what we may discover in the future, and Mrs. Parker will want to be sure that you won't feel obligated to pass that information on somewhere."   He answers, "Understood, which is another reason why we should go visit Beaujoulais Castle, to confirm my assumption about my being discharged." 

Abby says, "Not that I'm in a hurry to leave this beautiful spot, but we should at least get started on this gorgeous food, enjoy the stars and the quiet for a bit, and then we can go to the Castle. They desperately wanted to feed me back at the hotel. You would have thought I was a Queen after I came down from speaking to her."   He smiles and says, "I'm half tempted to go back there tomorrow for breakfast." "We will have to eat breakfast somewhere..." she smirked.  "But it's probably best to steer clear of the Empress for a while. Or at least Mr. Duruy. I'd end up that girl who shows up everywhere that they dread."

He points out what each dish is, all native foods of Spain.  They ate the excellent Spanish food, and Abby was glad she'd eaten so lightly at the hotel. She spent almost as much time looking up at the stars as she did eating. No matter how often she looked up at a night sky, she was always fascinated with its beauty. "Did Maracita help you pick all this?"   He replies, "She did, as well as updating me with information that her contacts had found out. That is how I knew about the Duruy family. She has also heard that Ambassador Meren has been very well received by the French Council, which should greatly help Neferka in both the short and long run." 

Abby says, "I wish I could say I knew the Ambassador well, but from the time I did spend with her she's an extraordinary woman. She is humble, but confident. She knows her abilities and her own mind, but her ego doesn't get in the way. Someone like that can get a lot done."    Callum says, "Very true. But the most extraordinary woman in all of this is the one who appointed her. The world is only just now starting to get a glimpse of it, but I believe that Queen Neferka will be a force to be reckoned with.  Did you notice her interactions with Bast? Neferka treated her like an equal. Technically the Pharaoh is indeed considered a deity, and Bast is sworn to respect and protect the Pharaoh, but how many other mortals do you know that would look a god or goddess in the eye without the slightest hint of awe." 

Abby says, "I'm still not sure how I feel about Neferka. I do think you're right, she is going to be a woman to be reckoned with. I just don't get the best feeling about her. I don't know if she will turn out to be a pragmatist, or fall further out and let the ends justify the means when it comes to her goals.   And I think you'd be surprised just how many people might be unimpressed by a god or goddess. You HAVE heard how they behave, haven't you?"

Callum says, "Ah, you mean Zeus attempting to mate with anything that moves near him! Or Dionysus and his excessive drink. Yes, not all deities are the paragon of virtue. Bast however, she was very impressive and virtuous. I think the new Egyptian Queen should have shown more reverence."  Abby replies, "I don't actually expect gods to be paragons of virtue. It's more that I find gods, no matter whose pantheon, are just a reflection of people but with more power. I see why we would worship a god or goddess who reflects what we believe in, especially since that worship would strengthen the god and the ideas. But if the gods are just powerful reflections of us then why, except for fear, would we not approach them as equals? What makes them better than us?  That said, Bast is committed to the protection of Neferka's Kingdom. And THAT deserves gratefulness and perhaps reverence as well."  He says, "Indeed it does." 

They have finished eating the main and side courses. All that remains is a sweet cake with a fruit glaze icing.  "Why do I feel like I've shocked you?" she smiled and broke off a piece of the cake. "I've spent so much of my life examining what people do and why, I can't help looking at our relationship with the gods the same way."  He says, "Well my dear, I plan to be an open book with you. Now, shall we finish this bottle of wine and then head over to our burnt-out mansion to see if they have room for us?" 

Abby says, "It's a lovely night, it seems a shame to hurry, but we probably should. It would be rude to wake him, wouldn't it?"  Callum summons the driver to return.  The carriage pulls up and Callum holds the door for Abby. Callum give the driver the address of Beaujoulais Mansion, located in a well-to-do suburban area four miles distant. As they head off Callum says, "We have no luggage. We will have to borrow things from Maurice when we arrive if we are staying until tomorrow."  

Abby says, "Cal, I came to Paris without any luggage, I think we'll manage. Since he just got the house back I'm not sure what he'll have, although I imagine the Weekly Wizards left quite a bit behind."   He replies, "That they would have. Perhaps we can assist Maurice with inventorying it."   "And divesting himself of it?" she said lightly. "Seriously though, I'm sure Mrs. Parker will be interested in knowing what was left in that house. The Wizards as a group may be a thing of the past, but insight into the members should still be useful."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 137, "Round Six: A Treaty", September 13, 1882, 3:30PM*

Queen Neferka returns from her shopping excursion, is briefed by George, the Colonel and her sister, and prepares for the treaty meeting. Once Colonel Hassan and George Eastman conduct one more reading of the treaties they are satisfied, and send for the British, the Rebels and the Queen.

George calls for the British delegation and the rebel delegation to come to the conference room. Once they arrive, he will announce the Queen for the finalizing of the treaty. Places are set up in the room, with a place for the Queen in the very center, to be flanked with George on her left and her sister on her right. Colonel Hassan's chair is situated on the opposite side of the table so that he is physically between the other two delegations.

George sits in his chair, then stands up and heads over and opens the locked cabinet, pours a glass of whiskey, downs it, then closes the cabinet back up, locks it, and heads back to his chair. he gestures to Hassan to take his seat as well. Hassan sits as well and George signals the Ogre guards to let in the two delegations, while the Queen and Princess wait in a separate room to enter last.

Colonel Hassan announces the arrival of the Queen as everybody in the room stands. Neferka enters followed by a number of retainers. Her sister follower, accompanied by half as many retainers. They stand by their chairs and Neferka commands everybody to seat, as she too takes her seat. She turns to George and says, "I will let my Interim Chief of Staff summarize the treaty." The scribes produce the half-dozen parchment scrolls. General Orabai and his generals have facial expressions that range from surprise to anger. One looks as though he is about to speak, but General Orabi makes a motion that stops him.

George watches the exchange with aplomb as he waits for the Rebels to gather their composure after being held in check by General Orabi. George catches Hassan's eye and gives him a partially raised eyebrow as he gives Hassan a half smirk. Hassan conceals his own smirk behind his hand as he shakes his head in disbelief. George catches Neferka looking at him, she had apparently saw the exchange or at least Hassan's face, and she was now looking quizzically at George for a moment before returning to her Queenly serene composure.

"Gentlemen" begins George "Thank you all for your patience, consideration, cooperation and reasonableness. A three-way negotiation is never easy, and everyone was willing to compromise to come to a fair, equitable and reasonable treaty. As the Pharaoh has requested, I shall summarize the salient points of the treaty. Please do remember gentlemen, that each delegation was negotiating with the Crown, and not each other. Please refrain from any commentary until the full terms are read. I believe, truly believe that, everyone can live with the terms of this treaty. It has the sanction of the Pharaoh and of Bast, and the crown holds this treaty to be valid under the rule of law and divine authority."

George pauses a moment to let those facts seep in, especially for the rebels. "This treaty states thus: The armed forces under General Ahmed Orabi which left the authority of the Crown, and fought against it, shall immediately disarm and disband." There is a growl from a rebel general that causes George to pause and glare at the man before Orabi whispers to him. George continues "Additionally" begins George strongly "Additionally, all members of the insurrection shall reaffirm and swear allegiance to the Pharaoh and the Crown and to the divine right of the Pharaoh to rule these lands as granted and reaffirmed by the Goddess Bast herself. For the defense of the state, and in understanding of their stated aims for insurrection."

Here George pause "which as an American I can quite understand" he says with a sly wink to Drury-Lowe. George continues: "A small number of these men shall be reinstated in their service to the Crown as a special garrison to serve as a Canal Security Force." Here an English general vocalized his displeasure, and George shot him a scathing glance, which settled him down. "No officer under General Orabi will be eligible and the men will be chosen by a designee of the Crown from the Royal Army."

"The British Army will immediately withdraw their forces from Egypt, excepting for a garrison sufficient for fleet resupply. These forces shall be restricted to the existing base in Alexandria. The base and forces shall be permitted to be used by the British Navy for a period of ten years from the date of the treaty, any continuance shall be solely at the discretion of the Pharaoh. Additionally, the British Empire shall endorse and support a reversion of fee rates for canal usage. Henceforth ALL foreign vessels shall pay the full fare required to utilize the canal, saving those of the British Navy, and then only for the period of the lease of the Alexandria base.

Additionally, the British Empire shall endorse and support the restoration of the original terms of the canal in so far as ownership of the canal will return to Egypt. Restoration of the original fee rate WITHOUT discount will enable the Crown to pay back the loans upon the canal in a timely manner without usurious fees or attempts at transnational economic annexation."

George pauses and takes a drink of water. "Gentlemen, this treaty does not provide everything to everyone, but it is the best of all possible outcomes, ensuring autonomy, peace and prosperity for all involved" finishes George. "Please take a moment to read over the details" says George as copies are handed out.

Half an hour passes as each contingent reads the treaty-word-for-word. There are clearly objections from both groups, although each has an influential member who advises the others to accept what is written and not reopen negotiations. With the British it is Duruy-Lowe and with the Egyptian Rebels is is General Orabi. Both groups reluctantly agree to sign.

George watches each group as they read. He knew he had gambled on this, but he was confident each side got enough of what they needed to accept it. What was the old saying 'if neither side is happy it is a good compromise'. Cooler heads help, but he had divine right and might to hold over the Rebels and economic and legal threats over the British. They had no legal leg to stand on and knew it. Only this time, George wasn't going to be bullied by a larger military force they way the British had maintain military presences in the past. Still pulling this off would be akin to passing a camel through the eye of a needle. This gave the the Queen the best possible outcome to stabilize the country. George found he had been holding his breath as the groups finished and gave a small sigh, too small to be heard by anyone but the Queen as both groups agree to sign.

George signals an assistant who brings out the pens for the ceremony. "Gentlemen, thank you all for your thoughtful contributions. This treaty will signal the beginnings of peace and prosperity for both nations. Please, sign with these pens made from the tail feathers of Nile peacocks. "says George while passing out the pens and inkwells. As each copy is signed, George and Hassan help pass them along, with George bringing the copies to the Queen for signing. He gives her a sly wink when he brings the first one up and is given a small smile in return before her face returns to queenly composure. After all six copies are signed and countersigned by all the parties. George rolls them up in vellum tubes and gives copies to all.

"Now to commemorate this fine day of cooperation, champagne to toast peace," says George signaling to have the champagne brought in. As the beverages and brought out and distributed, Neferka announces that she will use her Chariot to transport the Generals back to their troops once the brief commemorations end, as she is still very concerned about the armies being camped so close together is akin to a powder keg, so the sooner they know of the peace agreement the better.

She says that the British will be brought back first, to begin their withdrawal at 3:00PM and that she expects them to all be away from the Tel el-Kabir and Zakazik region by dawn. She tells General Orabi to start disbanding his army as well, but for them to all remain in the Tel el-Kabir and Zakazik regions until 3:00PM tomorrow. That way there will be little likelihood of the British and Egyptian Rebels encountering one another on the road, which could incite clashes. She also suggests that any or Orabi's enlisted personnel interesting in joining the new canal force should remain in the area for interviews.

George looks at the generals as they confer quietly, as all agree. George mingles shaking the hand of each of the generals and thanking them for their efforts for peace. As the generals filter out George signals the guards to close the doors, leaving just Hassan, Amisi and Neferka in the room with him. George walks over, pour a double measure of scotch and slumps in a chair. "Damnnation. We pulled it off," he says grinning at Hassan. "See, don't talk to people you don't need to!" George laughs" downing half his drink. Neferka says, "I had no doubt in my mind. One thing that my father was right about, if you put the best people in charge and give them the freedom to do what is needed they will always leave you satisfied."

George raises his glass to Neferka, "Your Majesty is too kind. I could not have succeeded without the colonel here", says George indicating Hassan. "His information on troop numbers and logistics was invaluable. But I did play a high stakes game with them, especially the British, I had a few aces up my sleeve," says George finishing his drink. He gets up refills the scotch and continues, standing now. He chuckles to himself "I thought Woolsley was going to have a stroke when I told him that I was going to seize and nationalize the canal," George laughs.

"Oh that reminds me" George starts again turning to Hassan. "How is the military's armaments? How update date is the arsenal?" The Colonel says, "It is not, which is one of the reasons that the King called on the British to assist with the rebellion. And half of what we did have for armaments was seized by the rebels, some of which was used up during the battles these past several months. We will need to upgrade the armaments used to control the canal. I would also like to acquire a pair of modern warships, one to be docked at Suez, the other at Alexandria."

"Well, I can't do much about a warship, other than use some connections for you. Whatever the rebels took will be recovered though not ammunition or damaged pieces true. But I was thinking that, with your Majesty's permission of course," says George raising his glass towards Neferka. "That I would set up a factory here in Egypt, to make a modern firearm for the exclusive use of the Egyptian army. The Swiss have a new Madsen out that has some kind of magazine on the top. I think it would do quite a bit to advance the modernization of the army. About an 8mm shell I think. We could set up a foundry for the smelting and casting of the casing here, make you self-reliant for ammunition. Oh and of course I have a more than passing interest now in airships. There may be an opportunity for that as well," says George finishing his scotch and pouring yet another, it had been a tense morning.

Neferka says, "My, you are ambitious. I anticipated your requesting a factory here for your photography business, not munitions, although I would favor both under the general terms that you have just outlined. I have also heard that your associate James Parker will be arriving here this evening, and he wishes an audience with me to discuss establishing an Egyptian branch of his AGELESS Corporation. What can you tell me about that Mr. Eastman?"

"James Parker is an honorable man, and has the highest motives. I actually have business with the man and need to see him when he arrives as well. I think though that an AGELESS chapter here would be good. I am glad you are receptive to both factory ideas. I believe that an updated military is important for the security of the state. And mining for silver and mining for iron go hand in hand. Investment in heavy industry will be beneficial for the economy here. If that goes well perhaps we can discuss an airship factory. I got bit by that bug while here." says George grinning.

She smiles and says, "I concur. Having the one airship already will certainly help to patrol the canal, having more than one will help with everything. "George leaves with a written and signed agreement in principle for the factory. He shakes Hassan's hand and promises to consult him over the next few days. He takes his formal leave of the Queen and Princess to find Ruby.

George leaves the conference room and heads to the garden. There he sees Drury-Lowe having a cigar as well and George joins him in a smoke as they recount the negotiations and discuss the future. Drury-Lowe says that he will remain in Egypt to help establish their base while General Woolsely returns to England with the treaties and General Graham will sail off with the majority of the troops, who are now needed in South Africa. After cigars George heads out to the hotel and finding out from the concierge that Ruby had gone shopping, heads out to join his fiancee in a well deserved break.

Meanwhile, Ruby had quietly followed Ela around while she did her chores, lost in her own thoughts. There were quite a few things on her mind and all it took was just one word to remind her of some of them. She tried to snap out of it. "Is there anything I can do to help?" Ruby asked her guide. Ela says, "With the first two vendors no, but you might be of help with the third. He has an eye for European and American women. The more distracted he is the better price I should be able to get." Ruby smiled. "I'm sure I can help you with that. It's the least I can do after the nice day you've shown me."

The first two food transactions go rather quickly. They then find themselves in a canvas-awning style tent attached to a building where a tall thin Egyptian man with a full head of dark hair and a long thing goatee is approached by Ela. She introduces Ruby to him saying, "This is Jabak, the man who I spoke to you about. Jabak, this is Ruby west, a personal friend of our new Queen." With a dazzling smile, Ruby walked forward with her hand delicately extended. "It is a pleasure to meet you Jabak. I've been lucky enough to make many fine new trips on my visit here. What exactly do you sell here?"

Jabak says, "I sell primarily lamb and goat meat. But from the business side, I have others to raise the beasts. And what brings a beautiful woman such as you to this city on the verge of war?" She says, "Yes, I imagine the raising of the animals to be less than desirable. Actually, I was here before the fighting broke out. Poor timing for an expedition I suppose. But I have it on good authority that the fighting has stopped and peace will be agreed on soon. I look forward to being able to explore without the threat of war," she laughed. "You have such a beautiful country and culture, I would hate to miss any of it." "I would be happy to show it to you," he replies.

Ruby laughed lightly. "I very much appreciate the offer however I would never dare dream of taking you away from your business here. I am certain many people will have need of a great meal to celebrate with now that the threat of war is ceasing." He says "Do you know something? The last I heard, both armies were still at Tel el-Kabir and preparing to resume battle once this temporary truce falls apart." Ruby is suddenly reminded that Ela has planned to use the war as a means to obtain the best pricing.

Ruby says, "Oh, well, I just prefer to think positively that the truce will last. Hopefully we hear soon that it has so I can return to my exploring!" Jabal says, "So where would you like to explore? I can give you a private tour of anywhere in Egypt." Ela interjects, "Indeed, but before the two of you go running off I do have some business to attend to. I need to purchase 30 sheep, 12 goats, and approximately 100 of whatever fowl you currently have in stock. I will give you a better price than Orabi's army, who would minimally compensate you, or the British who would just take them."

Ruby smiled. "Business first, yes, I suppose that would be wise." She leaned back against the wall, waiting for business to be finished. The business is quickly concluded, with Ela getting favorable prices as he is far too distracted by Ruby. He then says to her "So, shall we dine together this evening?" Ruby smiles at the man. "Oh, I am sorry but I already have a dinner date tonight. But that was so sweet of you to offer. Thank you."

Ela says to him, "Yes, this evening Ruby is advising our new monarch on her upcoming investiture ceremony. When the Queen wants you one does not say know, even if the alternative is dinner with a handsome man such as yourself." Ruby kept smiling while she nodded in agreement. "It can be a difficult thing being a friend and advisor to the Queen but someone has to do it. Of course, that means being at their beck and call. Perhaps another time." Ruby nodded to Ela that she was ready to go.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 138,  "Beaujoulais Manor",  September 14, 1882, 12:15 AM*

They smell the burnt out sections of the building before they can see it. The carriage turns the courner and they approach the outer gate and wall surrounding the building.  They can see that outer wall of the large three-story building is made of stone, with four round towers in each corner, one larger than the other three. One tower was severely damaged by the fire as was the central part of the main roof, with entire sections caved in. The fire appears to have been contained to the western half of the building, the eastern half looking untouched. 

They also see that dozens of French soldiers have taken up positions at all of the outer gates. They approach and come to a stop. Callum exits the carriage and is approached by a man who identifies himself as Captain Henri Defense. Callum does not offer his name but says that he is a friend of the new owner, Maurice Beaujoulais, and requests an audience with the owner. A corporal is dispatched inside with the message.  Abby was only surprised by the number of guards present until she remembered that the people who might want to get in here had specialized talents. She began to feel that perhaps there weren't enough. Of course, getting through the guards the magical way would draw all sorts of attention that the newly disgraced wizards wouldn't want. She waited quietly, not wanting to startle anyone who was on watch and armed.  

It isn't long when Captain Defense returns with a trio of individuals. Abby does not know the tall bald man in a dark suit, but she immediately recognizes the other man as Maurice Beaujoulais. The woman accompanying them is the Meren, the newly appointed Egyptian Ambassador to France.  Abby looked brightly out the still open carriage door. "Ambassador, such a pleasure to see you again.  "And you as well, this is a pleasant surprise!" she exclaims.

Abby stepped down with a smile now that the soldiers knew she was welcome. She gave a nod that bordered on a bow to Beaujoulais and said, "I hope you don't mind us stopping by so late."   Maurice says, "Not at all." He turns to the woman and says, "You already know the Ambassador."  He then gestures to the tall man and says, "This is Adrien Lejoie, he served as Chief of Staff for my parents when they owned this building." "It's my pleasure to meet you," Abby said. "Congratulations on your homecoming." 

The tall man LaJoie says in French-accented English, "Indeed." He then gestures to Meren and says with icy sarcasm, "And wait until you see what she's done with the place." Meren places her hands on her hips and says, "Sir, the damage was unavoidable. And if we hadn't done what we did then this would still be the property of that wizard group!"  Abby smiled with wry sympathy. "We want a beloved place to stay just as it is in our memories, so we can pick up right where we left off. But even undamaged, the Wizards must have made many changes in the years they were here. The most important change the Ambassador made was getting the Wizards out. Personally, I like that one." 

As they approach the main entrance LeJoie says, "There could have been ways to get them to leave that did not involve throwing fireballs throughout the building." Meren replies, "Yes, if we had been willing to kill the occupants. Our chief wizard would not allow that, he insisted that there be no fatalities. The fires that we set successfully separated most of the hundred-or-so building guards from the part of the mansion that held the wizard's most prize possession." LeJoie replies, "Absurd, you destroyed priceless and irreplaceable artwork just to save the worthless lives of mercenaries. Your priorities need to be reevaluated." 

Abby lifted an eyebrow, glad the man was not looking in her direction at that particular moment. She was suddenly glad that this man was not one she was going to have to spend more than a short time with.   Meren stops and turns directly towards him, "Sir, there were other considerations. The Egyptian Queen was essentially committing an act of war against France. Our preventing fatalities was also to minimize the extent of the international incident. We were fortunate that the French Council took the position they did, but there was no guarantee that would be the case. Furthermore, we had no way of knowing if French Army reinforcements would arrive while we were still inside. By having all entrance-ways into the part of the building we were at covered in magical fire we had the time we needed."

Abby adds,  "And of course, fights with the guards would have endangered the mission to break the Weekly Wizards group. An injury, or worse the deaths of any of the Ambassador's group could have prevented them from returning to Egypt with the item, and Queen Neferka would not have had the power over the wizards she did. The group would be intact and the house would still be in their hands."   Maurice says, "Indeed. We'll clean up the mess. At least it's ours again."  Abby smiled and took the gentleman's arm. "Now, could I convince you to indulge in a bit of pride of ownership and give me a tour?" 

The main entrance has charred and damaged doors that are currently open, the stained glass in the door windows all broken and melted. The entry foyer is a burnt-out husk of a room with charred walls, a few burnt tatters on the walls of what were once tapestries. Slate tiles litter the floor and the night sky can been seen through the gaping holes in the roof. He takes them to the left and says, "Let's start with the part of the building that is still intact."  Abby replies, "That sounds lovely. Have you found that the wizards made a great many changes while they were here?" 

He says, "Yes and no. My parent's rooms are largely intact from before, and most of the other bedrooms on the second and third floor now actually have better furnishings, many of the weekly wizards resided here apparently and wished to live in luxury. The first floor furnishings are now rather sparse, as that was were their small army of guards were quartered.   Interestingly, we've found no magic in any of the rooms, many of which look to have been hastily ransacked. My guess is that is was by either the wizards on their way out, or the French officials before deciding to return it to me, or possibly both. They must have swept through with 'Detect Magic' spells going and grabbed anything that lit up." 

Abby says, "That wouldn't surprise me, the French officials, I mean. It might have been nice to find a few valuable bits left though, if for nothing else to offset the costs of the repairs."    Maurice replies, "Oh, I'm sure that there are LOTS of magical valuables left behind, they are just well hidden. Remember, most of the wizard's group leaders died in Egypt, so would not have been able to retrieve anything they left behind here. Nor were they the type to leave their precious items out in the open. And it's not like I am in any rush to locate them, since I plan to stay here for the long-term."

Abby asks, "So will you leave your life of adventure behind and come home? Or perhaps just a long vacation in Paris to reacquaint yourself with it?"   Maurice says, "Oh, I'll keep my job, but I haven't taken a vacation in years and am due. Plus my team needed a new base in this city anyway, as your place is no longer available to us Callum." Cal replies, "Who are you kidding?  You've waited decades to get this place back, you wouldn't want to stay anywhere else."   They tour the western half of the building, which is fully intact, with only a minimum of smoke smell in it. Each of the three floors hosts dozens of bedrooms as well as a dining room central on each floor.   

Abby says, "It's certainly big enough for a base of operations. How did you ever fill it?"   Maurice says, "My uncle and the my father ran the import/export business out of this mansion. The first floor rooms were usually mostly filled with product."   "Well, that would explain that then. And it's a shrewd business move, saving the cost of a separate warehouse." Abby continued to chat pleasantly with him as he gave them the tour of the house. Somehow, she felt comfortable with Beaujolias, at her own level rather than needing to impress people of noble birth and walk on pins and needles.

Callum tells Maurice about what had transpired earlier that evening with the rogue wizards, and asks if they can stay the night. Maurice is elated and shows then to a pair of adjacent bedrooms on the second floor. "Callum, this one belonged to Prosper Merimee, please let me know if you find anything interesting left behind." He then gestures to the one next to it and says, "The actress Sarah Bernhardt stayed in this one, as you already have experience filling in for her it should suit just fine."  He then dismisses Mr. LaJoie to go locate fresh linens for both bedrooms. 

Continuing the tour back towards the more damaged sections of the building Maurice says, "I wanted to get rid of him before we see Miss Meren's handiwork. There is no point in her being on the receiving end of his criticism, and she will be more free to explain exactly what transpired without his interruptions."  They reach the long burnt out corridor stretching north-to-south between the main entrance on the south wall and rear entrance on the north wall and then head to the foyer by the rear entrance, which looks very much the mirror of the damaged main entrance. 

_[DM's Note: The scenario that she describes had been designed as the climax battle for the module, but the party went in other directions instead.  That is why a group of NPC's and former PC's went instead.]
_
Meren says, "We arrived outside at the rear entrance. Manuel Gonzales had previously viewed it from a distance so was able to transport us directly to that spot. There were six guards on duty, but Mr. Hardin managed to shoot all of them before any could react. He shot to wound and used some magical rounds given to him by Gonzales that induced instant sleep. I stood lookout while Hardin hid the guards in the shrubbery by the inside north wall and Gonzales retrieved the shrunken centaur Cetan and the Nubian Prince from his satchel and enlarged them to their normal height.  Gonzales then used a spell to deactivate the magic from the door and we entered, with the Nubian Prince knocking unconscious the two guards inside the room, who were then moved out to the northern shrubbery. 

We then went down the hallway to the south and performed the same procedure at the main entrance, rendering the night guards both inside and out unconscious and moving them away from the building.  We had inside information about the wizard's routine, and knew that a pair of the weekly wizards were in a sealed room in the central eastern section of the building with the artifact. We had to prevent the plethora of guards sleeping in the western barracks from heading that way, so Cetan and I used druidic spells to remove all of the humidity from both entrance ways and also the main central corridor here that connects to hallways west. We then moved east while Hardin laid down well placed shots with pyrotechnic rounds, setting off fireballs in those building sections, to also keep out the potential enemy reinforcements."

As they continue eastward she says, "The Nubian Prince focused on rendering unconscious the next series of guards we encountered. We had a magic 'Bag of Holding' which Hardin would then stow the unconscious guards inside, as we couldn't leave them behind in a burning building. Cetan and I created wind spells to keep the smoke from the fires directed westward. Gonzales continued to locate and disarm magical traps and open magically sealed doorways. Finding the secret room was easy, as the route of the magical traps led us right there." 

"This sounds extremely well planned out. How did you deal with the wizards guarding the artifact?" Abby asked. She says, "That was actually the easiest part. As the only four wizards left in Paris were relatively new members of the group they would not be very powerful, and therefore less likely to see through an illusion. And back in Egypt Gonzales had seen enough of Daguerre and Chevrul to create their likenesses and voices.  So he simply opened the door and had them walk in, while the five of us stayed hidden outside the door. The illusions then walked to the opposite side of the room while talking to wizards, who continued to watch them and turned their backs to us. A pair of sleep bullets from Hardin's guns did the rest."

They reach the aforementioned room and Meren states an incantation then the door is opened. Inside is a vast magically lit treasure room, filled with shelves of jewelry and gems, a gold throne in the room center, two finely carved beds with mattresses with matching end tables, and a clothing rack with fancy robes, gowns and suits. Also Standing on the far wall are Egyptian statues and other Egyptian artifacts.   Maurice lets out a gasp at the vast amount of treasure. Meren turns to Abby and Callan and says "We sealed it when we left, only the five of us knew how to open it, so nothing here was taken by anybody."

She then adds, "And yes, it was very well planned out. Mr. Gonzales said that he lived here in Paris for several years, where he and his great-nephew spent a considerable amount of time debating and devising methods to accomplish this. He had apparently recently revised the plan to potentially use his friends, the American group known as Arcade's Gang, as the assault team.  That is why he specifically selected the four of us to accompany him.  We apparently had a comparable group of skill sets. However, he made it clear that he was not to get the credit. This was a matter between Egypt and France, so the three North Americans were not to be credited as anything but being associates and assistans. If successful, then I would be team leader working for Neferka. If it was a failure the Nubian Prince was prepared to take the blame and say that Neferka knew nothing about it." 

Abby let out a low whistle. "I shouldn't be surprised, but... wow. You're trusting us a great deal showing us this, and telling us about the arrangements. I know I don't understand the whole situation in Egypt, but the Nubian Prince being willing to take responsibility is remarkable."  She says, "That was another reason why he was with us. Nubia is technically a semi-autonomous section of Egypt, giving him the flexibility of being part of an officially sanctioned mission or being a rogue operative who acted impulsively. The royal ogre swore his loyalty to Neferka back when she was only a Princess, now that she is the Pharaoh, there is nothing that he would not do for her."   Abby says, "Queen Neferka is lucky to have the loyalty of such a man."  Maurice says, "She is indeed".

Meren says, "And I am fortunate to be able to carry out her wishes as Egypt's Ambassador.  The fact that the French Council is headed up by a Druidess greatly helps the situation.  Furthermore, Mr. Gonzales clued me into a secret that the French Druidess would prefer to not be made public, which gives me even more leverage in negotiations with her."  Abby's eyebrows raised at that and Meren continues. "Maurice and Callum already know this, and I am sure that you can also keep it private.   It is believed that she was rescued last year from a French prison  by her loyal druidic followers while in reality the rescue was conducted by Gonzales's associates, the Americans known as Arcade's Gang."  Maurice adds, "My friend Nemo also assisted them, with the Nautalus."   

Maurice turns to Meren and says, "I will leave you here to complete your appointed task. You are also welcome to stay the night if you wish." She replies, "I may, as I would like to spend some more time with Abigail." Maurice replies, "Very well, I will have Mr. LaJoie prepare you a room."  The three exit, leaving Meren behind in the treasure room. Maurice explains, "She is taking an inventory of plundered Egyptian treasure. Champollion put them at four separate locations around Paris. She spent yesterday and this morning inventorying the Louvre. Tomorrow she will go to Versailles. After that will be the College de France, where he and Mr. Faucault were on the faculty."

As they continue Callum says, "So, when are you going to tell me that I've been discharged from her Majesty's Secret Service?" Maurice says, "You knew?" He then gestures casually to Abby. Callum replies, "My Uncle notified me of the newspaper article and Knighthood. I'm now too public to continue in that task, plus the French wizards had discovered that as well. And you may speak freely in front of Miss Marsters, I will keep no further secrets from her."  "I have top level security clearance," she said with a wink. 

Maurice states, "Well, I convinced Campion Bond to actually change your status to 'Inactive'. That means that you no longer work for Her Majesty unless she or Mr. Bond choose to recall you." Callum says, "But that means that I still need to find a new job." Maurice replies, "Any thoughts about that?" Callum answers, "I was thinking of asking Abby's boss, Wilamina Parker." Maurice answers, "A wise choice, the Parkers are good people and could probably use somebody with your skill set." 

"World travel, good company... Employment with the AGELESS agency is always exciting," she agreed. "I take it you know the Parkers, Monsieur Beaujolais?"   Maurice smiles and says, "You might say that. I believe that Mr. Parker may have shared with you a list of the fifty-two wizards and their background. It was from me that he obtained that listing. The information sharing worked both ways, he had a friend who was actually one of the lower-level wizards who he helped recruit as one of my operatives."   Abby says, "He shared some of that, but honestly, there is no way I would remember all of them and all their histories," she smiled. "My mind is still boggled by all the people we had to keep track of while we were in Egypt."

Callum says, "You can put that behind you now, it's finally over." They return to the elaborate rooms that fresh bed linens have been laid our for. Maurice wishes them pleasant dreams.   "I have no idea how late it is even is. But it's been an exhausting evening and I'm ready to sleep." Seeing they were alone in the corridor, she leaned forward and embraced him, leaning against him. "Goodnight my dear."    He replies, "And Goodnight to you"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 139, "Alone Time", September 13, 1882, 4:45PM*

George had finally found Ruby in the maze of a market place and came up behind her and her companion, George could only assume it was the Ela that he heard of from Queen Neferka that Ruby was with. "And what trouble are you two ladies getting into" he says with a grin. "George!" Ruby exclaimed happily, obviously surprised. "We were just out shopping and actually, talking about the plans for tonight. This very nice gentleman," she waves towards the Sheikh, "Invited me to dinner but I told him we already had plans with the Queen." She bounced over to him, took his hand and kissed his cheek. "I am happy you are here, I've missed you. How did your meeting go?" she asked curiously.

"Better than ever could be expected. There were some grumbles from both sides, but I bullied, subtly threatened, and otherwise manipulated as good an outcome as I think anyone could hope for." says George happily, returning Ruby's kiss. He turns to the businessman Jabak Sheikh, "Oh my apologies sahibi, I am Miss West's genius, millionaire, playboy, philanthropist, fiancee, George Eastman" says George rather cheekily, but he was after all in a very good mood, as he extends his hand.

Ruby giggled, "And so humble too. I am glad to hear that today went well. I'm not certain I could handle any more saving of the world right now." "Exactly, we have earned a vacation that is for sure." The poor businessman is a bit stunned by the arrival and George takes advantage of the silence. "Well we do have dinner plans and unfortunately, we do not control the guest list or we would invite you. So nice to meet you, enjoy your day." says George as he hustles Ruby and Ela out.

Ruby chuckled as George dragged her away. "What's the matter darling, you couldn't wait to get me to yourself?" George laughs. "Well, I wouldn't disabuse you of that notion my dear. So in addition to that I could see the mans designs. He was.....leaning." says George with a smirk. "And I suppose thirdly then, yes I am done at the hotel and thought we could catch a bite to eat now. I needed to leave the hotel and get some fresh air. Leave the enclosed places and heavy atmosphere. Find a more beautiful sight." he says holding up her chin and looking at her face. Ruby smiled back up at him. "Well, aren't you sweet?" She stood on her toes and kissed him softly before breaking eye contact.

"George, I need to introduce you to my new friend Ela. She works for the hotel. George and Ela exchange pleasantries before George mentions food again. Ruby replies, "I didn't eat that long ago but you know me, I'm always hungry. I've been hungry since we got to Egypt, the food here is delicious! Well, maybe not as good as Dorita's but still excellent. It's a good thing I ordered some new dresses, my dresses are getting tight," she teased. They release Ela and send her back to the hotel while they find a small restaurant to enjoy a mid day snack.

Ruby animatedly tells George all about the shopping she did they day, including having her own personal shoppers, visiting the baths with the Queen after she finished with George and the luxurious lunch they enjoyed. George doesn't want to speak about his earlier meeting in public so they don't. After they eat they return to the hotel, where George sits down to do some paperwork from the earlier meeting while Ruby takes a nap.

Later in the evening Ruby woke slowly, stretching her arms way over her head. It suddenly felt like a real luxury sleeping twice in a day and in a bed no less. To Ruby, it felt like forever since Ruby and George had spent any quality alone time. The previous evening they finally gotten to sleep in a bed, together, but they were both so tired they just passed out. Ruby glanced over at George, who was seated in a large cushioned chair over by the window, still reading over some paperwork. Ruby dragged herself out of bed and smiling she walked over to him, squeezing herself in between his arms and sitting in his lap. She looked into his eyes, the same smile on her face. "Hi," she said simply.

George smiled and put the paperwork down on the floor. No matter how important it was, no matter how urgent, when Ruby needed attention, it did no good to try to avoid her. Nothing got in the way of what that woman wanted. "Hi back," says a grinning George pulling her in for a long kiss. "I take it you wanted more than just a place to sit?" "A place to sit and a kiss are always a good start!" She wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed him again before pulling her face away. "I had a delightful nap. And then I started thinking, well, maybe we could go out tonight? We haven't had any time alone to catch the sights. We haven't had any time alone to just breathe! So, a little date night? I don't really care what we do, as long as we are together."

George stared into Ruby's eyes for a moment. "Alright my love. I can get the rest of this done later. The bulk of the work is done for the Queen. There are a few little details to take care of. In fact there are a few things to be taken care of out on the Red Sea. Why not make a date weekend out of it? Let's get away from the city and all the work. They have beautiful beaches there," said George. "A whole weekend!" Ruby squealed and squirmed in George's lap in excitement. "Yes! That is perfect!" She squeezed his neck tighter and kissed his cheek. "I have so much to pack! You could finish your work while I pack and..." Ruby paused, considering. “I can ask Ela for a place to stay, she should know of somewhere good."

Ruby suddenly scrunched up her nose. "What do you have to do there?" "Ela? The girl from earlier? As for what I have to do there, well it is an extension of my work for the Queen negotiating an end to this war. So I need to just inspect the canal itself and get things underway for the new Canal Security Force. That is where we are putting a portion of the rebels we don't disband." replied George. "So it is a working vacation, but that won't take but a day, or maybe half a day and the rest I have with you." “Ela is the hotel’s um, concierge thingie, yes, from earlier. You know, she knows all the shopping and restaurants and stuff like that. She’s the one who took me shopping. According to the Queen, James might offer her a job.”

George raised an eyebrow in the ‘what are you talking about’ manner. “Oh right. So, the Queen told me that James, you know my grandmother’s husband, which I guess kind of makes him my grandfather, sorta…” Ruby paused here as a painful look crossed her face. She shook her head and kept going, “So he asked for a meeting with her. Remember Nana went to meet him on his ship? Anyway, he wants to set up a business here. Probably because of the, you know,” she leans in and whispers softly, “Gate.”

She pulls her head back to look in his eyes. He is listening intently so she continues. “So he is going to set up a business here and the Queen thinks Ela would be good at working for him. Since she knows what is going on around here, it’s probably a good match. She seems smart and levelheaded. Of course, what would I know about that?” Ruby laughed. George replies, "Indeed. Well I have been considering setting up a business here as well, for more mundane things, like supporting the Queen. Perhaps I can steal Ela away to help get my business going." Ruby chuckled. “That poor girl won’t know what hit her. What kind of business were you thinking of setting up? Hasn’t she used enough of your knowledge for her benefit already?”

George gave Ruby an appraising look before speaking slowly. “Well, yes she has used much of my knowledge for her benefit. This would be….mutually beneficial. I am planning to build a munitions factory here. My goal is to provide modern firearms for the army so that they can defend themselves on a more equal footing with other nations who wish to take advantage of them.” “Munitions? You mean, guns?” Ruby looked confused. “Darling, I know you have had many an innovative and clever idea before, but this idea doesn’t seem much like you. Guns?”

“Yes, my love, guns. Rifles, pistols, even artillery. It does no good to go to all this trouble to save Egypt, to leave Her unequipped to defend Herself. The military must modernize, and to do that they need comparable equipment. Only by creating a strong Egypt, will the other colonial powers not interfere. I know it is not ….the best industry to be in, and I don’t foresee this becoming a huge part of my businesses, but I feel that NOT doing this is a disservice to Neferka and all we have accomplished here,” replies George. Ruby just raised her eyebrow at George. “This will be a conversation for another time I think. I’d like to know more about your plans but it will probably be a very long conversation.”

Ruby paused while she considered what to say next and then continued slowly. “There is something else that happened; I haven’t had a chance to tell you yet. I’m not really supposed to tell anyone but…” George can see the discomfort return in Ruby’s posture. She hugs him for a moment, taking refuge in his arms. He feels her sigh deeply before letting go. “My teacher Mr. Gonzales came to me at breakfast in disguise. He was… he was… was saying goodbye.”

Ruby’s lips tremble as she speaks. “He told me about something that happened a long time ago. The short version is, he killed someone. During the war situation. The best friend of that person promised revenge on Mr. Gonzales. He says he will kill him if he ever sees him again.” She waited for George’s response. George thinks back the says, “Civil War? Mexican-American War? Doesn’t matter. Why on earth would Gonzales be fearful for his life? I am sure he can handle anything that this person can bring to bear.”

“It was the one at the Alamo. Is that the Mexican-American War?” Ruby shrugged. “Mr. Gonzales was one of Santa Anna’s chief wizards at the time. He fought against the American wizard and I guess when he killed him he didn’t do it nicely. Well, that person who Mr. Gonzales killed was my grandmother’s true love, her first fiancé. Not that she doesn’t love James, but…” Ruby stopped and sighed again. “My grandmother lost the love of her life. After that she was with James.”

George says, “So Gonzales killed Mina’s fiancé. And then who is it who wants to kill him?” “The best friend of the man he killed. He swore a lifelong promise to hunt down Mr. Gonzales and kill him. That man is arriving here today, which is why my teacher says he must go. That man is arriving with my grandmother.” Ruby’s lips were pulled in a tight line as she looked expectantly at George. “Ok” says George slowly. “I don’t really understand. I am sure Gonzales can handle anyone who comes after him, he is quite capable. And if he wants to avoid the conflict, well we can handle it. But wait, why is Mina coming with him?” asks George curiously.

“Oh yes, he can handle himself against most threats. However he has chosen not to defend himself if it comes down to it.” Ruby looked up into George’s eyes, her own hazel green eyes, cloudy and sad. “The person who seeks revenge is my grandfather, James. I think I mentioned he’s not my real grandfather? My mother was born to Nana and her first love, Andrew. And that is the man that my teacher killed. My REAL grandfather. He killed my real grandfather.” Saying the words out loud seemed to make it more real, and Ruby’s eyes began to water up.

George pulls Ruby in closer, hugging her tightly to him. "Now, now my love. No need for that. So in 60 years James' thirst for blood hasn't diminished huh? Wasn't this in a war? Stuff happens in wars, always has and always will. I mean look at the Civil War, brother against brother right? But after the war families put the differences aside and though they had been trying to kill each other before, resumed life. I don't know that James has that right honestly." says George narrowing his eyes as he thinks "Oh he can claim it alright, but I don't think it is a righteous claim. During the war yes, after the war, no.

George asks, "Does your grandmother know about this feud? And of Gonzales' meaning to you? She might have a better claim on vengeance than James. Besides James seems to have taken Deuteronomy 25:5 to heart." George looks at the confusion on Ruby's face before reciting, “If brethren dwell together, and one of them die, and have no child, the wife of the dead shall not marry without unto a stranger: her husband's brother shall go in unto her, and take her to him to wife, and perform the duty of a husband's brother unto her." George continues on, "Anyway, why don't I talk to James. It may not do any good if the lust for vengeance has burned this long, then again, I am rather persuasive," adds George with a grin that couldn't help but make Ruby giggle, tears and all.

Ruby released the breath she didn’t know she was holding. “Thank you baby,” she said before leaning into a soft kiss. “Yes, it was during war time. I offered to talk to my grandmother, I was sure she would listen to me. But Mr. Gonzales was insistent, he said he doesn’t want me talking to her because he doesn’t want to bring it up and cause more pain for her. That I understand, not wanting to bring up memories that could be painful." She was quiet, not elaborating on that. “Maybe that would work, you speaking to James. I just… it was hard to say goodbye to Mr. Gonzales, I didn’t want to and I won’t stay away from him but I don’t want James doing anything to hurt him. This is just terrible!”

She buried her face into George’s shoulder for a long moment before sighing again. “But I know you can help me make it right.” Another long pause. “What the heck were you talking about brothers and husbands and wives…” Ruby looked up at George with her eyebrows furrowed together, confused. "Oh, it is from a holy book from a small religion that died out some time ago. It was a rule that if your brother died you had to marry his widow.

Which brings us back to James. I will talk to James. If he won't listen to me he won't listen to anyone, well maybe Mina, which is the last option. But you should not have to choose between two friends because of an old grudge. It is hanging onto anger like that that leads to wars. Texas did win out and joined the Union after all. Andrew sacrificed himself for the liberty of the Republic and he knew that was a risk when he served. James has no legal, moral, ethical, or monetary right to exact any kind of revenge on Gonzales. And I will tell him so. Further I may tell him that if he DOES harm Gonzales, I will personally shoot him."

George pauses at Ruby's gasp, "Ok, not lethally. But still he cannot go around as judge, jury and executioner in a lawful society. Lastly and most importantly, his ridiculous old oath is causing my dear Ruby distress. And I will not have that. I will remove any distress." George puts his finger under Ruby's chin and lifts her head for a gentle kiss. "By any means necessary." Ruby smiled up at George. “You are so sweet.” She kissed him again and snuggled closer in his lap. “Well, I don’t think shooting James will solve anything, after all, he is sort of my grandfather now. I’m afraid though… of saying something and of not saying anything. Nana’s been through enough. Especially after this crazy week, we all need to relax.” Ruby looked out the window dreamily, “I wonder what my grandfather was like.”

“Well, not saying anything doesn’t change anything, so better to say something. But I am sure, now that you know, Mina can tell you as could James come to think of it, about Andrew,” replies George. “Yes, she could. But I am afraid to bring up these memories for her." She paused for a very long moment. "Like I said, talking or even thinking about lost loves can be… very painful. Maybe I could ask James.” She shrugs. “I will think on it and maybe see what comes from you talking to James. For now, let’s think happier thoughts.”

She runs a finger across his cheek. “I’d like to have a look around here too, before or after or during our little vacation. I’d like to see the city or perhaps Cairo if we could manage it. I want to know what it’s like to live here, in a city that accepts magic for what it is.” “Of course my love. I would like to see the pyramids in the day and without anyone shooting at us,” laughs George. “After this weekend there are still a few things to get rolling, but I am sure we can get some sightseeing in.”
“Okay then! You prepare whatever you have to prepare for and I will… pack?” She laughed but still seemed slightly worried.

She glanced out the window for a long moment, her smile fading slightly. “When will you try to talk to James? He should be arriving today. I would feel badly seeing him and cornering him right away but it would be better for me to not to have to worry about this. My teacher said he would be around for a few days and I know how to contact him. It would be nice to be able to give him pleasant news.” “Oh, I think cornering him, or rather ambushing him right away is a good idea. That way he doesn’t get wind of anything and get his nose out of joint too soon. And, yes that will put your pretty little head at peace,” says George, tickling Ruby in the ribs. She squealed and pulled away while trying to hit George to make him stop, instead he grabbed her hand and pulled her back to him, planting a long, deep kiss on her soft lips. Ruby pulled away, a look of love on her face as she stroked George’s face.

Her large grin suddenly returned as she asked curiously, “So how did today go? I mean, you know, saving the world or whatever you did?” George sighed. “It went well enough. The old adage is that if nobody is happy it is a good compromise. All in all I think I came out with less than the Queen wanted but far more than she could have expected. It was a fine line to walk I will tell you.”

George paused for a moment. “Here imagine this, you have three sticks of dynamite in your left hand, and you have a handful of incendiary rounds in your right hand. You have a lit cigarette in your mouth, and you have to walk a six-inch wide board across Rattlesnake Gulch back in Promise City. That was pretty much what today was. I nearly set the dynamite off today too,” chuckled George. “I pulled out a wild card on the British that they weren’t expecting. I don’t know if they thought I was bluffing or not, I am not sure if I was still. I was prepared to see it through if need be. But it put them on their heels and gave me leverage I didn’t think I was going to have, and honestly that the British aren’t used to giving up. But in the end, yes, I saved Egypt, prevented further war, and proved yet again the pen is mightier than the sword,” said George as he looked into Ruby’s eyes. “Of course it doesn’t hurt to have a sword in the other hand when you are writing,” he said smiling.

Ruby continued to look at George with large, bright green eyes, admiring him as he spoke. She laughed and tapped his nose, “You really did save the world. Wow. I’ve never done anything important like that.” She scrunched her nose and tapped her full red lips, “Well, I mean, I did help save Promise City from the Earps and Cowboy Gang and also from some unwanted attention from Aphrodite and Johnny Ringo and Ares. And an Earth Spirit. And some Vampires, including Colin Turner. But that was small peanuts compared to… THIS.” She waved her arm around the room, like that would indicate something. “I’m so proud of you.”

She leaned in for another long kiss. “Now, we should get working on whatever we have to do, so we can leave tonight. Or soon. Don’t distract me!” She giggled, climbing out of George’s lap, trying to decide where to start and what to bring. George laughed, "You are the distracting one woman!" he said as he pinched her butt. Ruby squealed at the pinch and started towards her closet. "Pack up and we will leave tonight, I want to talk to James before we leave, but after that we will head out if we can. Maybe let Mina know I want to talk to him ASAP so we can meet up," suggested George getting out his own suitcase.

Ruby watched him out of the corner of her eye and smiled. It was going to be a good couple of days. Ruby spends some time packing things up, but not everything as she isn't sure exactly when they will be leaving. "Don't forget the Queen has invited us to the ball celebrating her wedding. She may need my help so I might not be able to leave today. We'll find out at dinner tonight when it is and if and how long she needs me. We could always take our trip after. I'd like to see Nana today, I suppose while you are chatting with James."

Ruby paused, looking up at George, "Please don't do anything crazy, I am still really excited about AGELESS and I do not want to do anything to upset MY relationship with James or my grandmother or AGELESS. To add to that, I do not want either of them not liking you either! I had enough trouble with certain people not approving of my last boyfriend and I would like to avoid that." Ruby laughed. "Not that you are ANYTHING like him. So don't take that in the wrong way."

"Oh you know me Constance, always proper, always polite. Until I don't get my way" adds George with a grin. "I learned that from you. I will be very frank and candid. If James won't listen to reason, perhaps he shouldn't lead us. If he or your grandmother hold the fact that I approached him over you or I, that merely belittles themselves. But i don't think that will happen. I am very persuasive after all. I did finally convince the infamous and elusive Ruby West to marry me." grins George

Ruby stopped what she was doing before she just stared at George for a long moment. Then she started laughing and laughing. She finally got ahold of herself to speak. "Yes, I suppose you did, didn't you?" She laughed again. "Quite persuasive you are. I suppose then I should just try not to worry." She leaned forward and kissed him. "Let's go downstairs and inquire about James and Nana."

Ruby takes George by the hand and drags him to the lobby. She looks around for the owners or the Queen's entourage, someone with information. They discover that a coach has just now been called for to pick up the Parker's at the train depot, the train from Alexandria expected to arrive in the next half-hour. "Oh George, let's go on the coach and meet them at the train station. It will be a nice surprise for them I think, and we can find out what James has been up to."George agrees and they set off to find the coach before it leaves.

They share the ride with Hakar, Sabah's cousin, who has now been elevated to a staff position with Queen Neferka. He had been sent to greet the Parkers. "Good afternoon Sir," Ruby said with a smile. "I trust you are pleased with your new job? It's always nice to move up in the world, no?" He says, "It is indeed, although I am sorry that it happened at the cost of my cousin's youth. She seems pleased to have merged with her chosen deity, but I will miss the girl that she was." Ruby nodded, "Yes your cousin made a very great sacrifice, I am sure you are proud of her."

They soon arrive at the station and see that the train has already arrived. James and Mina are up on the platform near the baggage care. Mina is very uncharacteristically berating a large muscular porter with an unkempt beard and mustache who is attempting to unload their crates, trunks and baggage. The man looks vaguely familiar and they hear Mina tell him that he is "incompetent" and that she plans to "report him to his supervisor." When Ruby saw her grandmother and James a huge smile came to her face but it dimmed as she got closer and heard her grandmother yelling at a porter.

"Oh my goodness, whatever is going on here?" She said loudly while stepping next to her grandmother. Mina loudly exclaims, in both English and then Arabic, "This man dropped our trunk and clearly has no idea what he is doing. He may have size and strength, but has not one once of brains in his head. He should be discharged from this position before he accidentally kills somebody!" Upon closer examination Ruby feels that she should recognize the man but cannot place where. Ruby stares at the man critically, trying to remember where she knows him from but particularly looks for any magic disguises.

Recognition then strikes. The previous week, when the party first arrived in Zakazik by horseback, this same man was employed as the Captain of the Guard at the main north gate to the city. He was the one that attempted to get a destitute man to give up his teenage daughter as their extended family's entrance fee into Zakazik. That was resolved when Princess Neferka, also entering the city then, gave the man coins as payment for the impoverished family. "Even this is too good for that scum", Ruby thought. "Have some care, you clumsy oaf. I am certain there are many other more competent people lined up for a job like this and you can easily end up in the gutter." She thinks "He deserves much more ire than this but I have a feeling this one will get what he is due."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 140, "Neferka's Gift", September 13, 1882, 7:30PM*

Ruby turned to her grandmother and hugged her. "Nana! I hope you had a a pleasant trip and enjoyed some alone time with James." Then she turned to James. She went to hug him, paused, then actually hugged him though she felt something holding her back. Something bothered her. Of course it's Mr Gonzales, she thought, I hope George can fix things. "I trust you also had a pleasant trip James? Hopefully no trouble?" She asked politely.   

James replies, "None at all, our ship The Magnificence is safe and secure in Alexandria and our associates are making tentative arrangements in that city for AGELESS to establish itself there, assuming that Queen Neferka gives her blessing."   Ruby smiled knowingly. "I'm fairly certain the Queen will agree. And George here will be setting up some business too. I suppose this is good news as I'll always be able to come back and visit with my friend the Queen. Which now that I've said it out loud seems kind of funny, considering the last Queen wanted us dead," she laughed. 

Mina says, "Yes, well Neferka's mother is now out-of-the-picture. She will live out her retirement in Cairo but it is unlikely that the woman will have any real influence over her daughter. The new Pharaoh appears to be a force to be reckoned with, far from the impulsive and flighty girl that she first presented herself as." James adds, "Sounds like a couple of red-heads I know."  Ruby tried to keep her laugh in as answered with a raised eyebrow. "And which part are you referring to James, being a force to be reckoned with or being impulsive and flighty?"   "All of the above," is his reply.  She playfully widened her eyes, "Implusive and flighty? Why I never..." Then she cracked up laughing. "I'll at least agree on the force to be reconkened with, especially when Nana and I are together."

They reach the carriage and the luggage is loaded on board. They are soon headed back towards the Grand Hotel. James comments, "This city has changed quite a bit in the last half-century."  "How has the city changed?" She asked while she gazed out the window.    He says, "More prosperous, more built up. When I was here last there was no Grand Hotel, no buildings larger than two-stories for that matter. The city had maybe a half-dozen very wealthy families in nice houses, everybody else was poor and barely getting by, with nothing in between. This city now appears to have a middle-class and while some of the outlying areas look to be somewhat impoverished there is nobody starving on the streets."

"Wait until you see the next half century" adds George offhandedly. "I spoke with the Queen personally regarding AGELESS, I don't foresee there being any issues on that front. Things will be fine. Were you informed of the airship plate I donated to the Navy?"  "Also there is a more,....personal matter I do need to speak with you about. And urgently. I think it might be best done privately however." James says, "We should be able to find a private place to talk at the hotel." 

Ruby comments, "Hopefully the Queen will keep improving on that. She seems very kind. Actually that is just what happened with that disgusting man Nana was yelling at, I'm sure she told you how the Queen saved that young girl. I shopped in the city and it was certainly bustling. I hope it stays prospering for my new friend's sake.  I believe we will be invited to her wedding celebration, the ball, so you can meet her then James. Do you know when Abby will return? I would imagine she wouldn't want to miss it." James says, "I do not know about Abigail, but I do like the sound of attending a wedding. The last wedding I attended in this region of the world was my own."  "After what we all went through here, we could use a good party. And it will be nice to have you and some of our other AGELESS friends there too."

Ruby was quiet, biting her lip as she gazed out the window. Finally she took a big breath in and out and gathered her courage. "Nana, what was my grandfather like?"   She turns to Ruby and says, "He was the most wonderful man who I ever knew, no offense James."  "None taken," he replies, "I concur. When I was in Zakazik a half-century ago it was with Mina and Andrew, as well as my fiance at that time."   "I'd like to hear more about what he was like someday, if you'll talk about him Nana." Ruby paused before speaking. "What happened to your fiancé, James?"  He replies, "Honorine and I went in different ways. She later met another man named Morel who she married and had two daughters with. He later died and she remarried the French author Jules Verne, a union which resulted in a son Michael, who happens to be my son's best friend." 

"What a small world it ends up being. I guess you don't mind still having that... Attachment? To her I mean? I guess why would you, you have my Nana, the most wonderful woman in the world." Ruby smiled at her grandmother but was lost in her own thoughts while the others continued to chat.  They arrive back at the hotel and Ruby asks, "So what does everyone have to do today?  George suggests that he and James go have their discussion once James is settled into his room.  They agree to meet in a half-hour.    After everyone discusses plans, Ruby heads off to find the Queen and see if she is available.  

George soon meet James in the lobby of the hotel. "Thanks for coming James, you had lunch?" James replied he had. "Good how about a cigar and some brandy?" says George as he heads into the lounge next to the bar." James and George take a seat and order cigars and snifters.   James tells George "I am extremely pleased with how well you and Mina's team comported yourselves on this quest. The results are far better than I could have imagined."   "Well thank you James. I don't think we had any idea the scope would be so large, or that the French wizards were so ambitious. And we still need to find the Atlantean artifact that they were supposedly after." 

James replies, "Indeed. I knew that the French were fielding a team to the area, but I expected it to be a half-dozen, not eight teams of a half-dozen. I believe that the Atlantean connection they were seeking was the doorway itself, which we did find. Clearly they were close, as the gateway was at one of the four sites that they were searching."  George laughs, "Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I sealed the doorway back. They couldn't have found it if they wanted to. Well some of them might have." 

James replies, "Their mistake was having Champollion running this dig, as it was where he explored a half-century earlier. He hadn't found it then, so was unlikely to find it now. A fresh set of eyes at this site probably could have uncovered it. Thankfully the only other real archaeologists on their team were busy running the teams in Tanis and Nubia."   "Well, ego does blind one at times. I do need to take that barrier down so we can re-use the portal." says George taking a long sip of his brandy.

George continues, "Well to business I suppose. The is a specific purpose to my asking you here today James. While it is important to discuss the future of AGELESS, and the resolution of the remaining French. But there is a much more urgent and personal reason to speak to you. As you know, you will soon be my grandfather-in-law." George pauses to smile at James "We will be family essentially. So please keep that in mind as I broach this subject. I am approaching this subject out of concern for my fiancee and her well being. Fair enough preamble?" 

James says, "Indeed, and I think I know where you are going. I recognize that this current trip put her in far more danger than you had anticipated. The Egyptian King threatening to have her executed was clearly not what you two had signed up for."    George chuckled "Well, yes that was a bit of a quandary. Though that was due to her grandmother in truth. And while that was not optimal, Ruby is more than capable of taking care of herself in such circumstances. Rather this is something out of her control. Rather this is something within your control, but which affects her greatly.  You have a vendetta out for a man, a man who killed your best friend, yes? Manual Gonzalez. The same man who is Ruby's mentor, friend and protector. A man who is being driven away by your lust for vengeance. A man who out of honor and respect is avoiding a woman he counts a friend. Because you are related to Ruby so you show up and he won't. 

Listen James. I understand the desire for justice. But the death occurred during war. People die in war. You don't get to hunt them down for those actions. Hell, by that metric, after the civil war, we would have had another million men die after the war. Every side feels they are in the right for any war. I don't care about the Alamo. We could debate Imperialism versus territorial rights all night. I don't care. That is now history, literally and figuratively. What matters is that your inability to let this go, to move on, to deal with this in a rational manner is impacting Ruby. And I will not tolerate it. You must make peace with this. You have to settle this as a gentleman with Gonzales. Peacefully. You have no right to continue to seek vengeance. You have no right to his blood, you have no right to harass him.   And it will stop, and stop now. This is distressing Ruby, and it will stop." says George very seriously, before taking a long drink of bourbon. 

James appears taken aback by George's comments. James does take the drink sitting before him before replying. "Mr. Eastman, I know far more about war than you. I served on board the U.S.S. Constitution during the War of 1812 as well as serving my country during the American Civil War. As for Mr. Gonzales, the man he killed, Andrew Dawson, was more than just my best friend. What you and Ruby are unaware of is that he was also Ruby's Grandfather, not the man who Mina married after she discovered she was with child. If Ruby knew that fact it would surely change how she feels about the man.  

And as for Gonzales being driven away by me, that clearly is not the case. From what Mina has told me he was very much interacting with Ruby and Mina here in Egypt, in direct violation of the promise he made to me just two months ago. Despite the vow I made in my friend's memory, because of what he had done in June to save them from the vampire, we indeed came to a gentleman's agreement, the very thing you now suggest.  I said that I would not hunt him down provided that he stayed away from Ruby and Mina. I have kept my word, he has not. Clearly, one of us has honored the gentleman's agreement, the other has proven himself to be a lair as well as a murder. I therefore think you are speaking to the wrong individual about this matter." 

George smiled grimly. "Oh I am well aware of the lineage of Ruby. I do know her true heritage and more so, so does she. Ruby has told me those stories. Had Gonzales not arrived under duress, the entire AGELESS corporation would have been exterminated. He only came here to say goodbye and say he could not see Ruby again. I am speaking to the correct man. I don't give a rat's tail as to your supposed agreement. He is only staying away because of your threats. Period. You are the culpable and causal agent here. 

And yes, you have served our country quite admirably in several conflicts. Perhaps, too many as your humanity seems to be in jeopardy. Andrew and you knew the risks of heading down to Texas. You chose to enter into an unlawful rebellion against a sovereign state. Those are the risks of war. If you kill Gonzales, who is to say some other Mexican hero won't come hunt you down. I had enough of that vigilante justice in Arizona. There is a limit to this, or should the Greeks attack the Ottomans because of Persian attacks at Thermopylae?"

George pauses, takes another drink.  "Look, whether you agree with my reasoning or not, let me make this very personal for you. Utterly and implacably personal. Have you seen, have you been witnessed the trauma, the anguish, that your granddaughter has over this rift. She is totally devastated. Gonzales has said goodbye, he intends to keep to the agreement. But it is ruining your granddaughter's psyche. She is torn between a mentor she loves and is indebted to for saving her time and again. And a man who has been her grandfather, blood or no. She considers both of you family. This feud is causing her so much grief. She was sobbing in tears when Gonzales said goodbye. Look, in all honesty, I don't care who you carry a grudge for, who you kill, lawfully or not. But when those actions, or threat of actions affect Ruby, especially to such a degree, then it is my business and I will do whatever it takes to ensure her happiness. And this feud is most definitely affecting her happiness."

George pauses again. "Let me ask you this. Why do you feel the need to keep hunting this man, fifty years after the fact, and after the war is over?"    As the waiter refills the drinks James nods and says, "George, whether you realize it or not, we are both making the same argument here. You are protecting your fiance, I am protecting my wife. Gonzales may have indeed shared this history with you and Ruby, but Mina remains unaware. I intend to keep it that way. Her loss of Andrew Dawson has caused her a half-century of pain, and this new knowledge would just reopen the wound. My wanting to keep him away from the women is to save Mina from further grief.   The Gentleman's agreement that he and I came to indeed represented my putting aside the vendetta. However, I now fear that I cannot trust him to keep his side of the agreement, as he as blatantly violated it." 

George says, "He came to say goodbye. Forever. And to Ruby only. I hardly see that as a egregious breech. So you want to put your wife ahead of your granddaughter? You can chose between family members, I don't understand that. Gonzales will allow Ruby to flourish in her chosen field. He has protected her, trained her. Perhaps he sees that as a a duty from his past, have you considered that?"   James replies, "When he and I communicated by telegram in July he indicated that he was unaware of Ruby's relation to the man he killed until I informed him of it. If that is the truth, then his apprenticing her was not out of any sense of duty.   Mr. Eastman, putting aside Ruby for the moment, how do I know that he will leave my Mina alone going forward? You say that he just came to say goodbye to Ruby, but he very much interacted with Mina as well." 

George exclaims, "When has he ever pestered Mina? Seems like even before your agreement, he left her alone. He merely allowed you to codify his actions. But let me clarify. Gonzales keeps an eye on all his apprentices. He saw that Ruby was in danger, he came to Egypt to save her. He then, in disguise I might add, sought out Ruby to say good bye so as to adhere to the agreement as much as possible. So yes, he interacted with Mina. Perhaps he should have stuck to the letter of the letter of the agreement. Then Ruby and most likely Mina would both be dead. Does that seem a better outcome to you? To be a widower? To fulfill an outdated, antiquated feud, or some ad hoc agreement? You need to see the forest for the trees my friend. Do not become so mired in the past or in some convoluted sense of honor that you can't see what is right, what is needed, what is necessary today.For Mina and for Ruby. Do not let the past ruin your future James. I am only endeavoring not to let your past affect my future. You have no right to impose that on anyone" 

James says, "It is hard not to be thinking of the past while we are sitting here. The last morning that I was here in Zakazik was in the 1820's, sitting at a restaurant on this very street having breakfast with Andrew Dawson. We were both impatiently waiting for our respective fiances, his was Wilamina, mine a delightful French woman named Honorine. It was after they eventually joined us that we toured Champollion's dig site in Bubastus."   "And what happened to Honorie if I might ask?"    

James replies, "Ah, my precious Honorine. After a close escape on one of our many adventures I forced her to give up this lifestyle. She did, but also gave up me as well. She married a man a wealthy man named Morel and had two daughters. After he died I would have gone back to her but was married myself at the time.   A few years later she met the writer Jules Verne at her sisters wedding, they were married a year later. The man is a fraud, his supposed works of fiction began with him retelling stories that Honorine had told the children of our adventures together. His rather famous "Journey to the Center of the Earth" recounts when we joined my Grandmother Alsoomse to explore a deep volcano in Iceland, him changing her to Professor Lidenbrock, Honorine to the professor's son Alex, and me in the role of the Icelandic guide Bjelke. 

He had been a prominent member of the Weekly Wizards group, but after his wife died he no longer had her for a source for stories, so began stealing the adventures of the other wizards. They expelled him from the group, where his son Michael then took his place. Michael is my own son's best friend, and was my inside source on the Wizard's membership list and activities.   I hear that Verne is continuing his old tricks, having befriended a former crew member from that undersea ship you were on a few days back, and plans to publish a novel about Andre Nemo and his wonderful invention. My friend Maurice Beaujoulais is working behind the scenes to delay the publication, but it is only a matter of time before it eventually sees print.   Letting Honorine go was the biggest mistake of my life. I loved her more than any of my first three wives. That is why I am walking this fine line in my fourth and hopefully final marriage, trying to simultaneously protect Mina while in no way limiting her participation on these adventures." 

George remains silent and James concludes, "Okay George, how about this for a compromise. You speak to him and get assurances that he will leave me and Mina alone. What you and Ruby decide will be up to you, so long as we are not involved." 

Neferka admits Ruby into her suite and dismisses her sister. "I hear that your Grandmother has returned," the Queen states."     Ruby says, "Yes, she accompanied James back. I know you'll be meeting him soon, he wants to set up that business." Ruby walked around the woman's suite, looking at whatever is out. "How are you doing this afternoon, well almost evening I suppose? It must be difficult to be planning a wedding celebration and your families funeral at the time time." 

She replies, "Barrister Sefu will make all of the funeral arrangements as well as my public ceremony of becoming Pharaoh. All I have to do is arrive and act appropriate for each occasion. And I have already had the discussion with Ahmed about his staying away from both. Even though it has been publicly stated that my father's assassin was an imposter, tensions are still high and some may have not heard that or may not believe it, so for his own safety he shouldn't be there."   Ruby nodded. "I understand. Still, it will be hard to go through all that without him by your side."

Neferka tells Ruby "I have really enjoyed our time together. I would say that you are now like a sister to me, except that I like you far better. I wanted to see when we could schedule you and George to return to Egypt."   Ruby grinned. "Oh! Much more pleasant discussion. We would love to come back, and soon. How soon would you like us?" Ruby hugged the young Queen. "You are like a sister to me also. I grew up without any siblings, so it feels nice. When we come back we could have lots of time to discuss all kinds of things and have all kinds of fun." 

Neferka says, "Well, I was thinking maybe December or January, you're a little ways down on the rotation. After Sahab, myself and Ahmed, there's Meren and the four who accompanied her to Paris as well as my sisters and my closest advisers, although we could probably move some of them around depending upon Mr. Eastman's travel schedule."  Ruby laughed, "What do you mean by rotation? I don't really understand all this royal stuff." Suddenly she perked up, "Oh! We could probably travel here on our honeymoon. We're going to be married soon, probably by January at the latest." 

Neferka replies, "I mean the rotation of who wears the amulet! The one that we took from the French wizards. It needs to be worn for at least one full-week every year in order to extend its life doubling properties, and I'm clearly not going to allow it very far out of my sight. We need to decide what two-weeks each calendar year to schedule you and your intended for.   Ruby's eyes nearly popped out of her head and she stutters, "Y-you would let us use it? I hadn't even considered that for a moment. I was only talking about coming to visit to see you!"  She smiles, "Why of course. Don't be silly, I plan to keep this friendship going for a long time. And wouldn't we look odd together a half-century from now if I was still young a beautiful and you weren't?" 

Ruby laughed, "I suppose you are right. I'd like to be young and beautiful forever!" The thought of the last person who offered her young and beautiful forever crossed her mind but she shook off that horrible image. "And it's not a bad thing to have a scheduled trip every year. I'll have to ask George when might be best in his schedule. He was so busy before all this, joining AGELESS I mean, and now he wants to open factories here too... I guess we'll be coming rather often. It's for the best, I have always wanted to travel my whole life."

Ruby paused for a long moment, still pacing around the room as she spoke. "It seems so strange to me, I started off this year homeless. Then I settled down in Promise City, in America's west, well, settled down for me anyway, and I was so happy there for a time. I thought I might actually be there for a long time, singing and dancing and owning my own place, my own saloon, and that I would never leave without... well, you know how those things go. And now all of a sudden that seems like such a small thing. The world seems bigger and brighter than ever before and I can't imagine going back there and being happy with those things." 

Neferka says, "It isn't the place, it is the people. I could live the rest of my life never leaving this hotel suite provided that I was always surrounded by those who I love most. Of course, as Queen, I will have duties throughout Egypt, and I won't make the mistake my father did of leaving vast sections unvisited. The whole rebellion would not have happened if he had been active everywhere. I want all Egyptian's to be loyal to their Queen."  

"Of course, you are right Your Majesty," Ruby grinned with a little bow, "It's definitely the people. I have friends from there that I miss but I have made so many more since leaving, and of course, finding my true love." She only paused a moment at that before continuing, "You will make a fabulous Queen. I don't know if I told you, the very first time I saw you you were saving a girl's life from a guard at the gates to the city. I saw that very same guard today, failing at his new job of being a porter at the train station. You did that on your own and that one little gesture shows me that you are kind and care for your people, all of them. I am certain your country will be loyal to you. And of course, it doesn't hurt that the goddess all told us so," she laughed. 

Neferka laughs and says, "Ah, you saw that last week! And you say that vile man is now a train porter? Interesting, I had mentioned the incident at the gate to a Zakazik official shortly after my initial arrival here. It is good to see that official acted upon my comment, and at that time I was still in my Princess role, with no real authority other than the single task my father had delegated to me. I think I will have to add that individual to my growing list of advisers. I want to make as many personal appointments as I can before Barrister Sefu, arrives, as once he does he will take over all hiring."

Ruby furrowed her brows. "Why does the Barrister get to make all the decisions? Can't you make them if you want to?"   The Queen replies, "Hiring staff is considered a lesser duty, not important enough for a Pharaoh to conern themselves with. But I want to make sure that I have a core group whose loyalty is to me."  Ruby says, "But can't you just tell them you would like to appoint your own people? I would think being the Queen and Pharaoh you could do anything you want."   Neferka replies, "Technically I could, but it would undermine their authority. I need the Barrister as a key member of my team of advisers, so do not want to alienate him. However, since he is not here yet I can make those decisions in his absence without him feeling slighted, since I clearly needed staff in the meanwhile." 

Ruby sighed. "I suppose you don't want to start off on the wrong foot. You are very wise! I could never do your job, I am way too impatient," she laughed.  "So, is there anything else you need of me now? I will speak to George and find a good time that we can reliably come back every year. Anything else? George wants to visit the Port and make sure things are smooth there. He's going to take me with him and we'll have a little alone time for a couple of days before returning for your big ball."  She replies, "Just exercise caution when travelling about, tensions are still quite high and no doubt, many will not be pleased with the unanticipated rapid pace of the peace, or may be seeking revenge against all foreigners for the death of my father, as word has now spread that the French were responsible. It certainly wouldn't do for you to be killed by people mistaking your for your enemies." 

Ruby chuckled. "After all we've been through, that would certainly be the least desirable way to get to the next world. We'll be careful, I promise."  She hugged the Queen tightly. "Take care. I hope you get to see Ahmed soon." She gave her friend a squeeze then released her. "Your advisors know how to get us if you need us for anything, we are leaving in the morning. But we will absolutely be back for your celebration ball. And then I will give you an answer to your question." She kissed her friend on the cheek then left her suite. 

Ruby went wandering the hotel looking for her grandmother. She found her in her old room.  "Hi Nana!" she said brightly. "So, how was your time with James?"  "Wonderful," Mina says, and gets lost into a long conversation with her granddaughter.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 141, "Abby's Journal", September 14, 1882*

_Summer 1882

Flying somewhere over Europe

That sounds exciting, doesn’t it? Flying over Europe. And yet I’ve seen so much over the last few weeks that flying over Europe is the least of it. Curious how we can become accustomed to the extraordinary so quickly.

We rousted ourselves around the ungodly hour of about 11:00 AM to breakfast with Monsieur Boujoulais who was a gracious host despite have just returned home, having almost no staff there, and having a generous portion of the house brunt to a crisp. While I certainly understand the need Meren’s group had to keep the other guards from disturbing their work, amongst several with their level of power I can’t imagine they couldn’t find an alternative to fire. It has a mind of its own and will spread if not watched. They couldn’t have had any idea that the house would end up in the former owner’s hands, so perhaps they just didn’t consider damaging the building as hurting anyone but the weekly wizards.

But fire is still fire. It’s dangerous and gets out of control faster than anyone ever imagines. Well, I wasn’t there so I suppose I have no business judging, have I?

In any case, after breakfast Cal called the carriage and the creepy clockwork driver and we left Paris quietly enough. I have to wonder what the Empress is up to this morning. I shall not back down on my dislike of Monsieur Duruy. I can certainly understand his feelings considering what has just happened, and even his personal rudeness doesn’t bother me in particular. What does bother me is the feeling that he is ambitious for a return of the power of the Weekly Wizards. 

I am digressing today, aren’t I? I think Cal and I were both still rather fatigued, of mind if not body and the ride was quiet. I watched the City of Lights pass by, and then enjoyed the countryside as we rode though, although with the speed of the carriage it’s a lot like taking a train, with no time to truly settle one’s eyes on anything and get a good look.

I have spent a great deal of time out of America, and I still find it slightly startling when I see blatant use of Arcane magics. What screaming there would be if anyone saw a carriage going that fast back home. Well, perhaps not in New Orleans.

So we returned to the estate in good time, and Charles was as delightful as I’d found him before, and comfortable in his farmer’s clothes again. Perhaps I’ll throw Cal over for him. Cal is occasionally frighteningly lacking in sense of humor. I’m quite certain that the problem is not that my teasing is too subtle.

If you ever get your hands on this somehow, dear, life is not THAT serious, I promise! Or at the very least I’m not. And I don’t really plan to throw you over for Charles.

Not very seriously, anyway.

Meaghan was strutting around the place looking quite smug and pleased with herself. It’s possible I’m being unfair and seeing what I expect to, but so what? A time may come when I need to get along with her, but that day has not come yet and I can be as unfair as I like. Pepe was still interested in coming with us back to Egypt in hopes of seeing his relation, so we have company on our long ride over the continent.

After so much happened last night, I was glad to get some time to wander outdoors alone while Cal made whatever landowner arrangements he had to make. If he really intends to ask Mrs. Parker to allow him to become part of the AGELESS group, he’ll be living in Florida for a while, so I suppose there are arrangements to be made. I’m sure Charles can handle things, even with Meaghan feeling full of a new sense of authority.

We waited until full dark to bring the dirigible back out and return it to its full size. We’ve been in France for a few days now. I’m sure Cal’s people got good notes about it. I wonder how long it might take them to replicate it? I’m all for taking on a project for the challenge, but what ARE they going to do with a Dirigible once they create it?

Anyway, Charles gave us a lovely goodbye and Meaghan an awkward but sincere one and we were off. I’ve had a nice chat with Pepe and now he’s dozing while Cal steers this great behemoth back to Egypt. 

It’s my hope we’ll be headed back to Florida shortly after we get back. It’s been an exciting time in Egypt, but I’m ready for a bit of home and comfort and quiet before heading out again on whatever mission the AGELESS group may take on next. Of course there’ll be a trip to England soon, so I may not get as much rest as I’d like.

I’ll have to talk to my dressmaker sooner rather than later. Call me petty (and you’d probably be right) but if I have to meet Cal’s parents I want to absolutely knock them over. I can play the cultured lady with the best of them, filthy colonist or not. Although I have to admit as poorly as I think of these people now, I’ll think even worse of them if I’m suddenly acceptable because the Queen of England took two seconds out of her day to notice me. 

I have studied a great deal of history. I know how nobility thinks, and the more minor the more they cling to whatever nobility they have. Intellectually, I understand the behavior perfectly. That said, I’m an American, and my studies have only enforced my belief that nobles are nothing special. Wealth and education will elevate anyone, titled or not.

Cal tells me we will be landing shortly, and so for today, this must be the end._ 


When they reach Zakazik, the dirigible is tethered to the rooftop. Abby soon discovers that in her absence George Eastman has successfully negotiated a peace settlement. Most of her party have settled into rooms in the Grand Hotel and rooms are quickly secured for both Abigail and Callum. The Mexican elf Pepe says goodbye and heads off to locate Manual Gonzales if he is still in the city. She sleeps well into the next morning.

Abigail enters the main dining room for brunch to see an interesting trio together at a table, coprised of  the centaur druid Cetan and gunslinger turned lawyer John Wesley Hardin seated with her recent travelling companion, the elf named Pepe. Several full if late nights of sleep had finally overcome the total exhaustion of their time in Egypt, and Abby appeared fresh and bright in a pale green gown and a book in her hands.  There was no need to hide her accent here, so it was front and center as she said, "Good morning, gentlemen. I hope you don't mind if I sit down." 

Hardin immediately stands and holds a chair for her stating "Please do." Pepe smiles and says, "My friend had already left Zakazik, but is still in Egypt. I'll be taking a train in two hours to meet up with him. In the meanwhile, I was telling this duo about the status of the mansion in Paris that they helped liberate. But my news is second-hand, you can better fill them in since you were just there."

"Thank you, Mr. Hardin," she said, giving him a dazzling smile and taking the seat. "The Weekly Wizards have been disbanded, and the house returned to its rightful owner, the son of the family the Weekly Wizards took the house from many years ago. He's brought the butler back, and the butler is not pleased with the damage done. I dare say the owner isn't either, but he realizes how lucky he is to have the place back at all. The French authorities seemed to have ransacked it quite thoroughly before returning it, however, although they did not get into the treasure room that you sealed." 

Hardin says, "Well, I suppose that should not come as a surprise. I always said that aristocrats are nothing more than thieves in fancy clothing." Cetan says, "Abigail, the most amazing thing. Queen Neferka says that the five of us who captured and gave the amulet to her will be allowed to use it, to extend our lifetimes."  Abby lifted her eyebrows in surprise. "That is quite generous. And shrewd, I must say. After all, I'm sure the Queen intends to extend her own life with the artifact. Sharing it with those who have helped her means she'll have trusted friends during that long life while rewarding people who deserve it." 'And be in control on their lifespan,' she thought, but kept that one to herself. 

Pepe says, "I will let my Great-Uncle know of that as well. He may, or may not, choose to utilize it, he is already over 800 years old."  Abby replies, "He'd have to consider if he wants to return to Egypt every year for the rest of his life, and continue to be so closely related to her Majesty. Of course, it's possible he already knows a way to extend his life. And from what I understand, once you begin using one method, you can't switch to another."

Pepe says, "Generally that is true, prolonged aging is not something that can be combined without potentially fatal consequences. I would guess that he would not be willing to commit to the annual visit, but since he knows the Transportation spell that would be less of a problem for him than others." Hardin says, "Not a problem for me, I find that I rather like this place, far fewer people around here that hold a grudge against me." Pepe laughs and says, "Yes, but on that score I would suggest that you and Cetan both avoid Paris." 

Abby laughed but nodded. "There are plenty of very angry members of the Weekly Wizards left there. I had a few unpleasant encounters myself. There's desperation among some, others are already looking for new paths to power. You made some enemies gentlemen, and they may be all the more dangerous for being unrestrained by other members of the group. But they are not here," she finished. "It would be nice to know that Transportation spell. I see a lot of travel in my future. I'm expected in England next month." 

Cetan states, "My understanding is that you have to be a very powerful wizard to master that spell."  Abby says, "Yes, and I am far from it. And I don't see myself every becoming that powerful. As a human I'd have to dedicate myself almost exclusively to arcane magic to achieve that kind of mastery in my lifetime, and I have too many other interests to do that."  Cetan says, "Well, like Mr. Hardin, I see no reason to leave this fine country. Never have I been in a place where the leader considers me a friend." Hardin says, "Yeah, we're both staying. Although I have heard a rumor that Eastman wants to set up an AGELESS branch somewhere around here, so I may stay with the outfit if that is true." 

"That doesn't surprise me," Abby said, shoving down her discomfort with the topic of Mr. Eastman. She understood that the fact that he had been cool and decisive while here in Egypt and she had been thrown off-stride was not his fault, but she still had not liked being ordered about by the man. Her own shortcomings were amplified in her mind by that. But she would get over it. "Gentlemen, if you feel Egypt will treat you well, I wish you good fortune in your choice. I can certainly understand it. I'll be just as glad to leave. I can't say I'd turn down more time in Europe, though. My own skills aren't welcome at home, either."   

"So stay," Hardin comments.   She shook her head. "Not yet. I have an opportunity with AGELESS that I won't get anywhere else. But when it's time to settle down, finally," she grinned, "Europe will probably be where I stay. Of course, who knows what the future will be like? Twenty years from now who knows which countries will be friendly to arcanists?" 

Abby stayed and chatted for a while longer and after a breakfast heavy on dates and honey finally said, "Pepe, I hope you enjoy your time with Senior Gonzales. Gentlemen, I'll make sure to say good-bye before we head back to Florida. Or before I head back to England. I'd like to get my unsettled plans settled."  She spent some time wandering around the hotel, not in any particular hurry to get to anything. She knew she ought to go speak to Mrs. Parker, but that would happen soon enough. For now it was nice to let her mind wander.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapters 142, September 14, 1882, "Egyptian Vacation"  Part 1: "With you the adventure never ends"*

Standing outside their hotel, George was enjoying the beautiful weather, taking in the beauty of this Egyptian city while looking around for any potential complications. Things were humming along in the streets. People seemed happy that the Queen was on the throne, the rebels were disbanding and peace was returning. George strolled up the street a bit. He stopped at a local vendor and bought some lamb shawarma then ate it as he strolled back down to the hotel. Ruby still wasn't out yet so he went the other direction, pulling out a cigar and enjoying the odor. 

George passed by a small shrine to the gods of the land. He stopped and stared at the small stone statue of Bast as he smoked his cigar. He smiled as he recalled all the events that had happened since they had come to Egypt. George nods his head, still smiling as he turns away. He doesn't take but three steps before he pulls up short again. A small store was selling food and offerings for the gods. George bought a red bead necklace, and a small piece of baklava. He returned to the shrine and draped the necklace around Bast's neck. He placed the honey pastry in her open hand. George stepped back admiring the offerings as he pulled on the cigar again. He took it out of his mouth and considered it. Taking one last drag he placed the still smoking cigar at Bast's feet. George gave a little tip of his hat to Bast before he turned away. He strolled back up the street, hands in his pockets, whistling a tune he couldn't quite identify, but somehow he knew it.

Suddenly he laughed. He could hear Ruby’s singular voice wafting out of the hotel. She was bubbly and happy, directing the valets what to do with all her bags and leaving directions for her family and friends in case they needed to contact them. Her face lit up when seeing George and she bounced over to him. She took his arm and smiled up at him. “Hello darling, are you ready for our next adventure?” George laughed himself now. He was in quite a good mood. "My love, with you the adventure never ends," says George as he bends to kiss her. "But yes, I am ready to leave; I don't even mind the work I need to do so long as I am with you."

Ruby beamed up at George. "Yes, quite true. I believe from the very beginning you've said our life would be an adventure together and so far you have certainly been right. I imagine someday we'll be old on a grand porch somewhere in rocking chairs just being quiet and still, enjoying our last days together." Ruby chuckled. "Okay maybe not quiet or still. I don't think that's in our cards." She squeezed his hand then started pulling him. "Let's go."

She dragged George over to the large opulent carriage that the Queen had loaned them from her own fleet. There was a flurry of activity as it was being loaded with their bags and prepped to go. George had some words with the driver while a footman opened the door for Ruby and helped her inside. 
Inside was the most extravagant carriage Ruby had ever been in, even more so than Emery Shaw’s back in Promise City or her parent’s back in New York City. The seats were covered in thick red velvet and there was a small, lit crystal chandelier hanging from the ceiling. The far side contained a counter with a fruit and cheese platter, a small bar with many bottles, cut crystal glasses and an ice bucket filled with ice. Ruby ran her hand over the plush seat as she sat down and smiled. As George entered she commented, "We're going to have to get one of these darling!"

George raises an eyebrow. "Of course my love. This wouldn't stand out in Promise City at all. I am not even sure it would fit in in Manhattan. Of course I hear August Otto has some new horseless carriage in the works. But first my greedy little girl, let us simply enjoy this carriage, this trip. Live in this moment. Yes?" says George closing the door behind them and signaling the driver to begin. The coach lurches toward as they begin their journey.  Ruby laughed heartily. "Yes, yes, your greedy little girl. I get to be greedy and you get to fulfill my every whim and desire. I think it works out for both of us." More giggles. She continued to grin as she mindlessly rubbed the velvet bench when the coach lurched forward, beginning its journey. "But what is this about a horseless carriage? What is the world coming to??"

She sighed as she looked out the window, drifting into her own thoughts. "We should enjoy every moment, you are right. You never know when things will suddenly and drastically change on you, rearranging your whole world." “You mean like landing in a revolution and having to play kingmaker?” asks George with a grin. “Indeed, though, in this line of work, AGELESS that is, things can go south quickly. But we do enjoy the time we have at least. It is important to not simply be hedonistic, but to work to leave a better world for the next generation. Perhaps even our children,” says George looking at Ruby with questioning eyes.

Ruby gulped. “Children? Babies? Are you on about that again? I thought we already discussed that back in Florida. Even though that seems like years ago at this point.” She shuddered and looked out the window of the carriage, lost in her own thoughts for long moments. George did not press her but he did notice a peculiar look come across her face before she inhaled and started speaking again. “I have this image, in my mind. I’m stuck in this small dark room with a screaming baby. My head feels like it will explode from the racket and worse than that, I have no idea how to make the screaming stop. I just look down at it and feel so helpless, this little… creature… looking up, wiggling and crying at me. Crying at ME! I don’t like that helpless feeling. I’ve told you how I felt growing up, why would I want another innocent baby to ever feel that way? And what would I ever even know about being a mother anyway? I can barely take care of myself.” 

George calmly smiled at Ruby and noted she didn’t notice her hand was resting on her belly. He moved closer to her on the plush bench and put his arm around her reassuringly. “I have an image too, Ruby my love. It’s a large, beautiful bright room decorated in soft pastels with floor to ceiling windows that lets the brilliant light stream in. There is a large fireplace and a crackling fire is going, adding its soft, warm light to the room. You are sitting near the fire in a white rocking chair, a long red braid hanging over your shoulder while you are gently holding our newborn son in your arms. He is suckling at your breast while you look down at him with love. At your feet are two sweet young girls, maybe 5 and 2 years of age, both with long, deep red, wild flowing hair like their mother.” George gently reached out and caressed the end of Ruby’s hair between two fingers while talking. “They are building castles at your feet with blocks and using their dolls to fight off dragons and keep you and their new brother safe.” He paused to let it all set in. 

“It is much different from your vision, do you know why?” Ruby just looked at George with wide green eyes and shook her head no.  George smiled wider. “The difference my love is that I am there with you too. There are no crying babies and there are no situations we can’t figure out together. In that room sits my heart and I will cherish that more than anything in this world or any other world we may not know about yet. We can build that nursery in our new home, and there you will be safe and never be alone or feel unloved again. I will protect you, and them, with all of my being. I will love you more than anyone has ever loved anyone before. My love will be greater than the depths of the ocean or than the mountains are high.” He grasped her hand in his, “More than all the stars in all the skies of our universe.”

Ruby is about to speak but George puts a finger on her lips. “Okay, there might eventually be a crying baby but we’ll figure it out together. You and I can handle anything.” He chuckled, “Plus we will have a nannie or two to help. And while most women learn how to mother from their own mothers and upbringing, you can make your own choices. And……. I don’t know, somehow when women become mothers there is some, some instinct that kicks in. I know you don’t feel confident now, but when, and if, I suppose, that motherhood comes to you, I have every confidence that you will be a loving, nurturing mother. And I also know you would shoot any boy who dared break your little girl’s heart,” says George with a grin.  Even though she was nervous, a small laugh escapes Ruby’s lips. “I thought that was a father’s job.” 

She is quiet then again for another long moment. She reached forward and poured herself a double bourbon. She only sipped at it while considering what to say next. George sensed that there was something Ruby wanted to say to him but was wrestling demons about whether or not she should. “Oh, father’s threaten, mother’s shoot, and you are a damn good shot my love.” 

George reaches over and takes the glass out of Ruby’s hand and sets it back on the bar. He pulls her down so her head is in his lap and gently starts to stroke her hair “Listen, I did not intentionally bring this up, it just sort of sprang up from your comment. We did agree to have a child in the future before all this craziness started. However this is nothing that needs to be decided today. Today is for rest, and enjoyment and life. Other decisions can wait until after this weekend, or forever if need be. So don’t dwell too much on this my dear. I do want you to see my vision, so at least you don’t fear something for the wrong reason. In many ways a child is the ultimate expression of love between two people. But for now, for today, for this moment: let it ease from your mind, relax, and feel the breeze in your hair, the warm sun on your cheek, and my soft words in your ear,” says George quietly, continuing to stroke her hair.

Ruby breathed deeply, in and out, letting her cares disappear for the moment. She closed her eyes expecting darkness. Instead she saw George’s vision in her mind and she didn’t immediately recoil from it. “You’ll make a wonderful father one day darling.”   "Only if you are the mother Ruby. For children should grow where there is love, and I can only love you, so any of my children must be by you. But come now is not the time for this talk; I did not mean to introduce so heavy a topic. Lay it aside, save it for another day. Today, this day is for relaxation, celebration. So, sit up my love and enjoy your drink, or lay here and rest in my lap, but take the weight from your brow."

Ruby lay quietly on George’s lap for some time, pondering his words, taking them seriously rather than her usual complete rejection of the subject. Finally she sits up, resting on her hands, leaning towards George with a crooked grin on her face. “You know the best part about babies?” She gave him her dazzling smile, “Making them. Practice makes perfect, right?”  "Indeed." replies George with his own grin. He reaches over to the sides and pulls the curtains on the windows. He pulls Ruby close to him in a shadowy carriage. Their lips meet in a slow sensual kiss. "Well then we had better get practicing right?" asks George. Ruby giggles in reply "My thought exactly," she whispered huskily. Soft, wet kisses lead to roaming hands. Clothing comes off in a slow steady stream as they enjoy each other’s bodies without haste or hurry. 

At some point, time had lost meaning, as it often did when George and Ruby were together, they lay they, hot, sweaty, breathing hard, but satiated and satisfied, entwined in each other’s arms. George reaches up and gets a drink for himself and Ruby. Whiskey wet lips kiss Ruby again before George lays back down next to Ruby, her head on his shoulder.  Ruby purred, "Well, that was certainly a pleasurable way to start our trip darling. I just might get used to baby talk." She snuggled closer into a George, lazily running a finger over his firm, sweaty chest. "I am so happy you had time to get away. We have much to talk about and... Not talk about," she laughed with a crooked smile.

George stretches as best he can on their improvised bed, the floor covered in blankets. He smiles back, "Indeed we do, baby talk, wedding talk, honeymoon talk. Hell just talk of when we finally get out of here, not that I dislike Egypt, but when we went through that portal, I thought it was for a little jaunt. So yes, lots to talk about, lots to be silent about, lots to speak with our bodies, and lots to just stare into each other's eyes," says George holding Ruby, and gently dragging his fingertips over her body. “Most importantly, we will have time to do these things over these days, a well-earned respite. A chance to relax, I want to go in the sea, and feel the waters of the Mediterranean on me. To sit in the sun and read, or not. To drink whenever and however I want. To see the sights. Speaking of sights...” 

George throws back the sheet that had been covering Ruby. His eyes travel down the luscious curves of her body before returning to her enchanting green eyes. "There are sights I shall never tire of, and fortunately for me they are traveling with me," says George grinning as he leans in and kisses Ruby softly. "Perhaps even my scarlet seductress will honor me with a song or dance? For my personal viewing of course," he adds before leaning back in and kissing Ruby's rose-red lips once again, though this time for longer, deeply kissing her. George breaks the kiss after some time and strokes Ruby's hair. "Whatever shall I do my dear?" Ruby's smile drops and she seems puzzled. "Do? Do about what?" "About the fact that my auburn thief has stolen my heart and soul," grins George. "And she won't give them back, not that I want them now, they are far more precious in her hands." Ruby blushes and gives a little shy smile as she looks down. Only George knew how to embarrass her like this, though she loved it. 

As she looked down in contemplation George's eyes traveled down her flawless body. He watches as her body's curves and swells jiggle and move in rhythm with the carriage. As Ruby looks up at George since he stopped talking she says, "What is wrong my darling?" George, not without some effort, wrenches his eyes back up to meet Ruby's. "Wrong? Nothing is wrong. Well other than the fact that you tempt men with your voice as a siren, and with your looks as Aphrodite herself. How any man can say no to you is beyond me," says George as he leans in for a hard, passionate kiss, a kiss full desire and longing. 
As Ruby pulls away from George she laughs, "Well I do like that you know. But don't worry my love; I would never abuse that power I have over you. Now about that new ring I wanted…" she laughs. George laughs as well. Though the laugh turns to an embrace which leads to more kissing. The tantalizing movement of Ruby's body is an undeniable lure and soon enough Ruby and George are entwined with each other again. 

This time though, George slows Ruby down with some erotic techniques from the Perfumed Garden and the Kama Sutra. This time their lovemaking is a long, slow, excruciatingly intimate experience. When they finished they fell back in each other's arms, panting, sweating, spent. The coach was warm from the day and their efforts, soft light filtered in through the curtains. They both drowsed, entering that twilight sleep granted by Eros to the most passionate of lovers. Some unknown amount of time goes by with the lovers sleeping curled up together, Ruby sleeping with her head on George's arm. The carriage hit a bump as it seemed to slow down, causing Ruby to crack open her eyes and slowly remember where they are. She pulled herself out of her lover’s tight embrace and peeked out the window.

What she saw gave her a little jolt; the carriage was pulling to a stop, they were seemingly at their destination or at least close to it. With a light laugh she poked at George, "Time to get up sleepyhead, I think we are here and it won't due to be naked when they open the door!" She started looking around the dark carriage trying to piece together her clothes so she could dress. George stretches, peeks out the window for a moment, "Just entering the city limits, I would say we still have 30 minutes or so, but, yes Miss West, let us get you looking presentable." says George getting Ruby's clothes in order to make it easier for her to get dressed.

As Ruby pulled on her underskirt and chemise she looked sideways at George. "So, ah, that was pretty fantastic my love. I mean, amazing. Aside from the fact that you teased me terribly, which is just wicked of you, there were, uh... things that even I don't know about. Have never seen. Or done. I’m supposed to be the Follower of Aphrodite," She laughed. She started on wiggling into her corset. "What is that all about?"  "Well when you sleep your way around the world, you learn a thing or two," grins George who starts laughs as a pouty Ruby starts hitting him. "Ok, ok, he says trying to control the laughter. Really it comes from several books. There was a large movement in England especially against the restrictive morals of Victorian England. Many scholars and free thinkers turned to erotic literature as a counter cultural movement. Much of that came from the Kama Sutra. So yes I have read many of the ancient manuals on making love, including the Perfumed Garden. And well, applied some of them. Especially as I have the most inspiring lover in all the world," says George smiling.

“All the world, huh?” She started getting lost in her thoughts but dragged herself out of that train of thought, deciding not to linger on that thought too long. Then Ruby suddenly blushed again. “Really, from a book? Perhaps you can show me these books of yours and help me read them.” George tried not to laugh at that, “Ruby, I will help you read them and, ahem, research and practice every single page if you’d like and for as long as you’d like.” George bursts out in laughter. Ruby slaps him playfully but laughs with him. “That’s a learning I can get behind, darling.”

They finish dressing and tidying up the carriage and soon enough the carriage is at their seaside resort. They are greeted by an enthusiastic staff, who quickly go about unloading the coach. It’s obvious they have been informed that their new guests are friends of the Queen and are treated with the utmost respect and courtesy.  The concierge greets them with a friendly smile. “Hello, hello my new friends. We are so pleased you have chosen to visit us here at the Savoy. My name is Ammon and I will be here to make your desires come true. Anything you need you ask me for.” George responds, holding some money out in his hand, “Thank you my good man. Mostly what we will be needing is some privacy.” “Oh yes, yes, I understand. You will have a suite on the top floor and no one is near you.” The man waved the money away, “No, no you have been taken care of. Please, no.” 

Ruby excused herself and walked over to the water while George continued to chat with the man and their things were flying off the coach and into the hotel. There was a lot of activity in the water, a lot of boats coming and going, and a lot of people walking around in the small port city.   At Port Said, Ruby She gazed off into the distance, out over the water, again lost in her thoughts. Before long George came up behind her and wrapped his arms around her and kissed her neck. “It’s very pretty here,” Ruby commented. “Yes, though not as pretty as you,” replied George sincerely. Ruby smiled at George’s comment then asked, “Everything taken care of?” “Yes my dear, it is. We can do whatever you’d like now.” 

Ruby turned to face George, staying inside his arms, wrapping her own arms around his neck. “Well, I’d like to do some shopping. I definitely want to get some things for Ben, maybe my mother, and definitely for Katherine and Liam, even though he is not born yet who knows when one of us will get back to Egypt! And perhaps also Nanuet and maybe the Figures Family and possibly even send something back for the Lady. Though I am not sure what any of them would want or need.” She shrugged, “I’m willing to look. I also want to have a yummy dinner tonight and maybe tomorrow we can go to the beach. Or see whatever other sights are around.” She paused, scrunching her nose as her thoughts caught up. “Of course, in the end as long as we are together I don’t care what we do.” 

George just shook his head and laughed. “It’s a good thing the ship is here or we’d be spending thousands of dollars on shipping fees.” He kissed her before she could protest. “Not to worry darling, anything you want you will have. For you or for your friends.” She had started to pout before he kissed her but he had stopped her lips from protesting. “Alright, we won’t spend our entire time here shopping,” she laughed in return. She plopped herself down on the ground to get comfortable. “Just a good portion of it.” She looked up at George’s face as he stood over her. “OKAY, just a small portion of it,” she laughed again. She looked out into the harbor. “It is quite beautiful here. Busy but beautiful.” She gazed out over the water for some time before speaking again. “Actually, let’s go in and see the room now. And then we need to get a snack. I am STARVING!” 

George eyed Ruby suspiciously, “Didn’t you just have a snack in the carriage? You’ll ruin your dinner.” Ruby laughed. “As if I could ruin my dinner. Have you ever known me to ruin my dinner George? I can almost always eat! You know that.” She poked him in the belly. “Perhaps I just loovveee Egyptian food. Of course, you’d better hope that isn’t so true that you have to fly in an Egyptian Chef for me.” She burst out laughing again. “I do especially love Dorita’s muffins, oh I miss them so much! All her cooking is just so good. Just talking about it is making me MORE hungry.”

“Heaven forbid you learn how to make shwarma,” said George rolling his eyes. That quickly turned in to laughter as Ruby again poked him in the belly with a finger while pretending to be angry. “OK, ok. Let us go and eat,” he says extending his hand to help her up. She gave an odd “ooff” as she got up. George again gave her a hard look but chalked it up to sitting at an odd angle on the ground. Together they walked down the main road in town, stopping at the local eateries with George asking the questions about the food. Finally he was satisfied and they entered to eat. George looked over the menu and spoke to the waiter for a bit as poor Ruby sat there eyeing everyone else’s food hungrily. But food quickly came out. George smiled, “This is a pretty nice find, they have some excellent dishes I think you will enjoy.”

Out first was a small plate with small brown squares with nuts in them. “Halawa,” explained George as Ruby tried it and her face lit up. “Sesame paste with pistachios,” continued George. “We have got to bring some of these home!” said Ruby shoving a second one in her mouth.   Next out the waiter brought some hot, fresh naan and an herby dip called dukkah as George explained. George then asked for a bottle of wine to accompany their dinner. “This is amazing,” says Ruby as she tried the dukkah. Then the main dishes came out, shrimp mulukhiya and a pleasantly spicy kushari. George ate and drank with a smile as he watched Ruby try all these new and exotic foods with glee. She of course loved them all and ate some, or a lot, of everything. As they were ending the meal George excused himself and went into the kitchen. 

He returned a short while later with a big grin. “What canary did you eat mister cat?” asked Ruby playfully noting George’s smug grin. George helped Ruby up and as they left George answered. “Well since you liked the halawa so much I ordered some for you. There will be two pounds back in the hotel room tonight, and I arranged to have a large batch sent back to Cairo for you.” Ruby squeed and squeezed George’s hand and laid her head on his shoulder as they walked. “You think of everything George,” she said. “Thank you.” “You are of course welcome my dear. And you can bring your halawa out to the beach tomorrow. It doesn’t go bad in the sun. Gets a little soft, but it will be fine.” Ruby added, ”How did you get so smart George?” George took it rhetorically and did not answer as they walked along.

Ruby was off in her own thoughts as she walked and let George lead the way. So when her foot made a hollow “thunk” instead of a firm crunch on dirt, she looked around. They were standing on wood, a pier to be exact. One that extended out in the blue Mediterranean. “I though a nice sail in the Mediterranean during sunset would be a nice way to top off that meal Miss West. Care to?”  Ruby squeezed George’s hand again. “Of course I would Mr. Eastman. Nothing sounds more perfect than a sunset sail with you right now.” They walked far out onto the pier over the crystal blue water. Ruby watched as George arranged the trip and she waited to board the boat until instructed. They took seats up front, where the warm air caressed them as the boat sailed gently into the sea. George and Ruby complete their cruise as the stars came out over the Mediterranean. They returned to port and strolled hand in hand back to the hotel.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapters 143, September 15, 1882, "Egyptian Vacation"  Part 2:  It all seems like a dream. I hope I never wake up."*

When Ruby awoke the next morning, the sun was already high in the sky. George was gone, but Ruby wasn't too concerned and indeed he returned as she was finishing up her morning routine. He came up behind her and kissed her neck. "Ok, it is all arranged. Dress for a seaside picnic. We are taking a camel tour down to the eastern beaches and have a picnic there." says George smiling at her in her vanity mirror.

"Excellent darling! I am going to wear one of my new Egyptian robes. I think there is a saying... When in Egypt... Right?" She laughs lightly. "I mean, what does one wear to the beach, to picnic AND to camel ride? I've noticed a lot of tourists here and they seem to be wearing the same ol boring skirts and shirts they wear back home. So I am going to act like a native! Of course, this, " she pulls on her hair while spinning around to face George, "Will most certainly give me away."  She drops her robe to the floor and begins trying to wrap the brightly colored dress around herself. "Besides, I'm tired of wearing corsets, they have been so uncomfortable lately. I mean, really, who goes tomb raiding, traipsing through the desert, escaping palaces and stopping wars in corsets? It's just not right." 

She tries multiple times to get the wrap right on the dress. Finally she gives up in frustration with a loud "Ugh!" as she throws it back on the bed. "I think I'll try a different dress," she says to herself, rifling through her clothes, as she calms herself down. She finally settles on a black dress, which would be quite daring back home but seemed to be in place here. It came with beautiful matching gold jeweled accessories, for her wrists and her hair. Finally satisfied she turns to George. "Ready when you are!

George had been smiling as he watched ruby try on clothes, both to watch Ruby's attempt to wear a dress she loved the look of but had never seen actually worn, as well to to admire the inadvertent, yet compelling burlesque-like show that Ruby puts on merely by her native beauty and sensuality. "Radiant as always my dear." said George taking her by the hand and stepping back to admire her. " You had best be careful my love, Aphrodite herself will become jealous. Well, more jealous." says George with a grin, leaning in for a kiss. 

George and Ruby head down stairs and take a carriage out to the edge of town, there they dismounted outside a stable. A familiar man was waiting for them. he came up to George with a big grin "Ah sahib" he says bowing as George shook his hand. They had a quick conversation in Egyptian. Then Ruby recognized him, he was the owner of the restaurant they had visited the other day, George had obviously arranged to have their meal catered by the same place. After the brief conversation the man waves at Ruby as he walks away. The package that the man had brought was taken by some other men inside the stables.

In a moment three camels were brought out, fully decked in traditional saddles and tack. Tassels, bells and all. Ruby squealed with delight as they knelt and George helped Ruby up onto her mount. As she did she turned "Darling, why three camels?" Ruby asked. "Well, camels can be a bit temperamental, so a handler along is a good idea in case they balk, and this way we have someone to watch them as we picnic." replies George as he too swings into his saddle. 

Ruby grabbed the seat tight and squealed again as the camel rose to it's full height. As they rode slowly out to the beach she couldn't get the huge toothy grin off her face.  She yelled over to George, "I can't believe we're doing this!!"  "Why is that darling?" George answered, his own smile growing. "I don't know, I guess I always dreamed of doing this my whole life and now I am actually doing it. The whole coming to Egypt thing, being with my grandmother, searching through pyramids in exotic lands... All of it." She looked out over the trail for a moment then back to George. "Being with you. Being here with you. It all seems like a dream. I hope I never wake up." 

"Well, what use is living if not living life as an adventure? And while hiding out in Promise City served it's purpose for you, there is a whole wide world out there to explore. I am just grateful that I have found someone to share these adventures with," says George smiling back at Ruby."Yes it is definitely better sharing this with you my love." Ruby was quiet for long moments as the camels walked on as she pondered what George said. 

Finally, "I do really miss Promise City and my saloon and the friends I made there. I feel like I have left a big part of me there. And yet as I said to the Queen yesterday, now that we've done this," she waved an arm wide gesturing to the land, "I don't think I can ever go back to living there. I guess I have been fooling myself that I would. I mean, when I left I thought I was going back, I intended on returning back to my home and..." Her voice trailed off and she sighed. "Back to the things I loved and worked so hard to get. I was so very happy there, for a time. I had been so unhappy before that, wandering from place to place. Then finally I had a home of my own, my saloon was home and I had such good friends...Not that I don't love being with you, I do, I just, I just thought I was going back and now I am finally realizing that I never AM going back. I mean, I am never going to live there and work there again, not like I had been. And while your house in Rochester is nice, well, it's yours. So I feel like I don't have a home again." 

She was quiet again for a long while before speaking again. "But having adventures with you is amazing and one day I'll make a new home, with you. Someplace we both love. Together, right?" She looked at him nervously with the question in her eyes. George smiled back "Of course Miss West. But remember that while you may have left some part of you in promise City, no part of you gets used up. No matter how much you leave behind, you have you entire person with you always. You took many memories away from there. And yes you left parts of you. But it is kind of like footprints. You always leave them wherever you go. And yes, you do leave many more in places you stay for a long time. But no matter where you are you will always leave more foot prints. And so my love worry less about where your footprints have been than where they are." says George as he rides closer and leans over to kiss Ruby. 

"Of course, right now we are only leaving camel prints" he laughs.  "You are right darling, I should not only not worry about the past I shouldn't worry about anything at all," she laughed. "That was one of my better traits before I started growing up." She laughed even heartier at that, and kept laughing for long moments.  "This is way too much fun to miss any of it. Though I could probably do with less bouncing," she giggled while glancing down at her chest.   "Oh I don't mind the bouncing" says George with a wink."But you experienced the Wild West. Now you have camels and pyramids. Who knows what wonders await you next year" 

"George, you are such a scoundrel underneath it all, aren't you? But in the absolute best way!" she grinned. "The bouncing is also not doing good things to my belly but that is probably because I ate so much at breakfast," she laughed. "As to your other question..." she tapped her lips, "I am not sure. There are still SO many things I want to see. There are so many things I don't even yet KNOW I want to see... I wonder what it will be... our next adventure... I wonder..." She sat back in her seat and took in the landscape as they rode on. Her hair gently moved around as the warm soft breeze caressed her face and she sighed happily. 

Finally they reached a private area, where the land protruded out into the sea, forming a C like shape, protecting the crystal clear brilliant blue water within it safely. Ruby gasped as she had never seen such beautiful water in her life and she fidgeted while waiting for their groom to come over and help her off the beast. Once she was down she almost started running to the water, but she stopped and ran back, petted the camel for a quick moment then ran off to the water leaving George to deal with the details. 

She stopped at the water line taking in the majestic site for a long moment. She looked back over her shoulder to see if George brought his camera but instead of waiting to figure out the answer, she pulled off her boots and threw them to the side. Next her stockings came off quickly, and they floated in the air as she just carelessly let them go, then she hiked up the skirts on her new dress and just walked right into the sea. She yelled over her shoulder, "Oh George, hurry, it's so amazing!!"  George laughs "In a moment" George helps the groom, Aziz, unload the camels and issues instructions. Aziz bows in acknowledgement as George heads down to the shoreline. He had brought his camera and sets it up while Ruby splashes in the water. "Ok my dear, how about another picture of you in the water? I haven't had a chance to take many pictures this trip. And this will be my first of the Mediterranean. So hold still and smile" 

Ruby holds up her skirts and poses for the camera. George takes a few plates of Ruby band the beach and sea before packing the camera away. George then takes off his own shoes and rolls up his pants and splashes out to join Ruby. He takes her hand and they just stared out into the blue waters for a while. George looked over his shoulder for a moment, the turned back to Ruby. "Ok, it's ready." What is?" Ruby asked. George turned her around. there on the beach was a large, open tent with carpets laid out underneath. A small table held food, water and wine. A small separate tent stood nearby. "Ruby clapped her hands, squeeled and jumped up and down. "Oh George it looks so amazing, just what I had imagined." George smiled and lead her back up the beach to the tent. There were grapes, dates and naan laid out. More food had yet to be unpacked. Under the tent, with the slight breeze, it felt almost cool compared to the warm sun, but nice.

George and Ruby had some fruit and wine as they watched the gentle waves lapping against the shore. The soft roar of the waves was relaxing. After some time of relaxing and talking and laughing, George stood up. "Ready for your surprise?"  "Surprise?" said Ruby "More than this?" she said gesturing around. George smiled and held out his hand and helped Ruby up. He lead her over to the smaller, enclosed tent. He opened the flaps and inside hangs a woman's bathing costume. Ruby's mouth dropped. "I had to pull some strings, but got one made up overnight. I figured it would not be a trip to the beach without heading out in to bathe in the calming waters of the Mediterranean." 

Ruby stood and stared at the suit. "It looks nice..." she said hesitantly. George looked at her questioningly so she answered him by laughing and pointing at it. "That's more material then I wear with my dresses!" She laughed some more. "Well, I suppose it wouldn't do to shock our friend over there," she waved at the groom, "With my nakedness." She shook her head as she walked into the small tent, the lighter highlights in her hair reflecting the sun's rays making it look like her hair had golden strands running through it. She grabbed both edges of the fabric opening and closed it together. She stuck her head out, "You'd better not laugh at me," she said sternly before disappearing inside.

There was a lot of movement and grunting and even some cursing in the tent before Ruby reappeared with a scowl on her face. "I appreciate the effort darling but I feel ridiculous." She stepped out of the tent covered neck to ankles in the swimming outfit. "This is ridiculous. I'm doing to drown when all this," she pulled at the excess fabric, "Gets wet and weighs a million tons." She stood there before George pouting. 

George smiles 'here" he says and he kneels in front of her. He takes out a small pocket knife and cuts the fabric just above the knee on each leg, and cuts the arms above the elbow. "There that will be a little better at least. And wait until you see mine" he says with a smile taking his turn in the tent. In a few moments he comes out in a bathing outfit, red and white stripes, tank top and trunks to his knees. "See, not much different than yours. And even if your suit does weigh a 100 pounds when it is wet, you have more than ample buoyancy" laughs George. "Come on let's go swim." 

Ruby shrugged her shoulders as George emerged. "We can both look like idiots together then. Plus," she pinched his cheek, "I think, Mr. Eastman, you are obsessed with my breasts!! Of course I don't blame you, they are rather perfect," she stated matter of factly. Then she laughed and, standing on higher ground, jumped onto George's back, wrapping her arms around his neck and her legs around his waist. "Let's go!" George grabbed her legs to hold her on then ran into the water joining in her infectious laughter. He splashed out deeper into the water where he lost his footing and fell over, dropping both of them into the warm water.  George came up laughing as he waited for Ruby to come up as she too laughed. George splashed Ruby and struck out with strong strokes and quickly heads out to deeper water. He pulls up and treads water as he looks back at Ruby smiling.

Ruby swam out to meet George, not being able to wipe the grin off her face. "I don't know when the last time I swam in an ocean was. Probably when I was a child, or at least, a lot younger than I am now. The summer before I left home probably. So... At least five years ago. Of course, my parents home was on Long Island Sound so while it was the ocean, there weren't very many waves. And it wasn't nearly as warm or pretty as this," she laughed. Ruby's brows came together for a moment. "I've been landlocked ever since I left. I think I don't like it very much. Being near the sea is calming. Does that make sense?" She looked to George curiously to see if he would agree. 

George floated on his back and stared up at the azure sky. "I do understand. That is part of the wonder of Lake Ontario. It does serve as a mighty artery of commerce and access to most of the midwest. But it is also large enough that you can sail far from shore and not see land. Fewer, smaller waves, but still the serenity and calmness that large bodies of water bring. Actually I think it is water in truth, in essence. Water is so vital to life, it is the one necessity for every living thing. There is some organic connection to it, something deeper than Poseidon. Something that calls to us, touches us, brings us to water. Renewal, calmness, peace. Whether is is out on the boundless Pacific or sitting quietly near a small gurgling spring on a mountain top, or any journey water makes in between, there is something to water, to hear it, taste it, feel it, to be immersed in it, that is essential to our selves and our souls." George suddenly started up from his back, looked at Ruby a little sheepishly and turned red. "Sorry, I got a little lost in that." and self-consciously dived down deep into the water. 

Ruby laughed and shook her head as George dove under. She knew from the last time they went swimming together that he could stay under a very long period of time, so she didn't get nervous when he did not come up right away.   She floated on her back for a while, gazing at the bright blue cloudless sky. She was much more used to staring into the dark night, at the stars she loved so much. George was right, this beautiful warm water was calming and renewing. They both needed it after the past week they had.  Twenty quiet minutes go by with George coming up to take a breath then diving back down again into the water before he finally tires and rejoins Ruby.   

When George joined her, she was floating in the water, her long red hair swimming all around her head. "So, maybe we should make sure we have a house on the sea somewhere. What do you think darling?" She said, as she splashed a little bit of water at him, straightening herself out.George looks up at Ruby from beneath the water. With her hair flowing out in a crimson halo around her, she could have been a mermaid. He too floats next to her.  As she asks her question George laughs. "Of course my love. A house on every sea if need be. We shall be traveling quite a bit so why not visit every sea we can yes?" 

Ruby was quiet as she pondered. "Yes, I suppose seeing and swimming in every ocean would be wonderful... though aren't some of them very cold?" Ruby furrowed her brows trying to figure that out. She shrugged. "I don't think I should be greedy and ask for a house on every sea. But certainly you have promised me adventures all over the world so perhaps we should have a house here and there." She laughed heartily. "Well, we have friends here now so maybe here. But then all we have to do to get here is walk through the gate... So maybe not..." 

"Exactly. Through I have some plans for some airships. Ones that perhaps can go quite quickly. But that is in the future. And yes some of the seas are cold, but we don't have to stay in those long" laughs George.   "Airships? What in Hades are you on about now? My love, don't spread yourself too thin with all this talk of... All this stuff! Your dream has been this photography stuff for so long and now you are talking about weapons and airships... While I have a lot of faith you can do anything you set your mind to... After all, you did the impossible and never gave up and won my heart..." she giggled, "I just don't want you to not be able to accomplish your dream because you made too many... Other dreams. Do you know what I am saying?" 

"Well, I started and have grown Eastman Industries into the largest photographic company in the world. I did pursue you and won your heart. I obviously need a new challenge. One that is actually hard to achieve." George tried to keep a straight face but laughed as Ruby pouted and splashed his. The laughing didn't help when she pushed his head under water. He came up choking but still giggling. "Yes my love, no dream was as important or worth pursuing as you. But I do know what you're saying. But there are so many things to improve, to build, to do. For these other industries though, I would start them, and let trusted lieutenants run them under my supervision. 

The pictures I was able to take from the French airship? Amazing. It will allow us to survey so much more accurately. Really the munitions factory is only for Egypt. I don't intend to create chains of them. I merely want to make sure that Egypt stays free. A strong, modern military is the best way to ensure that against colonial desires of European powers. But airships. Wow. That is a natural pairing with photography. I will drop some money into R&D now to get the ball rolling but it will take some time to get the thing going.  But look my dear. You come first. Then Eastman Industries, then AGELESS. THEN a new airship company. Ok?"

Ruby shook her head and frowned as George spoke. "I don't know what most of that means... R&D.. Colonial desires..." She thinks on it for a moment before the corner of her lips turn up. "However, I do agree that I should be the most important thing in your life. By far. Like, not even a question. You're suppose to spend your life telling me how wonderful and amazing I am and that nothing else in your like makes you as happy as I do." She cracked up laughing as she swam towards George, and when she got close she wrapped her arms around his neck. She spoke into his ear, "Okay, maybe not that much... But close."  

George whispers back "Haven't I always? Won't I always?" before turning his head and slowly and gently kissing Ruby quite thoroughly.  Ruby returned his kiss. "Yes, you have always told me how much I mean to you and I know you always will." She kissed him again.  "So what else do we have planned for today? I will be sad to leave here and have to share you again."   "Today is just a beach day. I have nothing else planned. I do need to go to the canal tomorrow, but that should only be half a day if you want to sleep in or shop." replies George 

They continued to talk as George swam and Ruby lazily hung into his neck, letting him drag her around. "Hmmm... Well, we are on vacation so we should do both! I will come with you to the canal if you want. Plus I told you I need to buy some presents. But right now we can just enjoy this." Ruby closed her eyes and enjoyed the warm sea and the intense sun on her, breathing in the fresh, salty air. 

Some time passed, Ruby wasn't sure how much, before she finally opened her eyes. "We should go eat. I know you are not surprised to find I am hungry and you have brought along quite the feast up there," Ruby said while eyeing it. She grabbed George's hand and dragged him out of the water. They dry off then head inside the grand tent to enjoy their lunch. The rest of their time at the beach seemed to fly by quickly. After they ate their delicious lunch, they laid out and enjoyed the sun's rays before enjoying another dip to cool off. George spent some more time taking various photos of the landscape while Ruby continued her swim. They walked along the beach for a while, holding hands while Ruby looked for seashells.  Finally it grew later in the day and George suggested they take their leave of the sea. 

The groom packed up the food and main tent while George and Ruby changed back into regular clothes. As the sun slowly sank into the Mediterranean, it cast the few clouds above into a pink light. Dusk was approaching as the three camels moseyed into town.  George and Ruby dismounted, and George not only tipped the groom but insisted he take all the leftover food back to his family, which got him such a deep salaam that George even felt a bit embarrassed. George and Ruby walked arm in arm as the stars twinkled into the sky. A long walk back to the hotel in the cool desert breeze was a perfect way to end the day.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapters 144, September 15, 1882, "Egyptian Vacation, Part 3: One Very Special Star"*

Ruby and George returned to their hotel room, their large corner suite that overlooked the sea. George excused himself to go downstairs to speak with the front desk about the next day while Ruby changed into her nightgown and set out a glass of bourbon for herself and a scotch for George. She took her time combing out her long hair, the salty sea water having made it more wavy than usual. It was a calming ritual that soothed her. When George finally returned he found all the windows and doors wide open, the cool breeze circling through their room. Ruby was out on the balcony, her hair and pink gown swirling around her. The bright moon outside lit her from behind and George could clearly see her naked form under the sheer material of her nightgown. She was, as usual, staring up at the brilliant stars filling the dark cloudless sky.

George came up behind Ruby, wrapping his left arm around her and resting his hand flat on her belly. Ruby laid her head back on George's shoulder. "It's so beautiful here, don't you think? The stars are so bright and full of sparkle. " "Indeed they are." Replies George staring up at the sky as well. He bent down and kissed her shoulder. "None shine as brightly as my star here on Earth." Ruby turned to face George, "Why, Mr. Eastman, I think that may be the most wonderful thing anyone has said to me," she said reaching up to kiss him. "Well that sounds like a challenge to me." Says George grinning. "See if I can top my own wit in describing the beauty of Ruby West in ever-more eloquent superlatives."

"I don't know what su-pearl-atives means but I think you mean compliments." Ruby laughed lightly. "I will never, ever complain about your compliments my love. It makes me so very happy to know my appearance pleases you." She kissed him lightly again then with a mischievous smile stepped away towards the balcony railing, sliding her arms along the railing striking a pose. "Does my gown please you too?"

George stood and admired the curvaceous form silhouetted before him. "You know indeed it does." He says watching Ruby further. George looks up. "Seems a shame to waste all these beautiful stars." He said cryptically. With a grin he turns and slips into the room. He returns a moment later with an armload of blankets. He spreads them out on the balcony in several layers before adding a few pillows. Ruby looks on with a mischievous grin. Finally George seems satisfied with the outdoor bed before turning to Ruby. He extends his hand, and pulls her into his arms, beginning a long night of passion out under the stars. 

The next morning, Ruby drifted in and out of sleep as the sun rose higher in the sky. She had been so comfortable in the cool air lying with George she didn’t want to move. But now he was missing and she started to get cold. She stretched her arms over her head as she looked out over the sea, sad that their time here was ending. Finally she got up and wrapped her robe around herself. George was reading a paper at the table.  “Good morning darling,” she said as she wrapped her arms around George’s neck then kissed him from behind. “I hope you slept well.”  “Indeed I did,” replied George before leaving a kiss on Ruby’s arm. “You?”

“Of course, I always sleep well when you are with me.” Ruby slid into the chair next to George and yawned. “Are you ready for your business?” George folded his newspapers and put them aside. “Yes, mostly. I have to get dressed and you have to get dressed. And of course, breakfast.” Almost on cue there was a knock on the door. George rose to get it while Ruby yawned again. Very enthusiastic wait staff flowed into the room with trays and trays of food. George laughs, “Since you are always hungry I thought I would order an array of items so you could have your very own miniature buffet.”

“How wonderful!” Ruby grinned and waited excitedly for the food to be down on the table. The waiters started uncovering all kinds of food, from traditional American breakfast foods to more unusual Egyptian delicacies. Steam waifed off the hot dishes, with the exotic scents curling into the air. Ruby took in a long sniff of the food and the smile slowly faded off her face. 

George looked to her, concerned. “What’s the matter? Does this not please you?” he said as he waved his hand over the food. “No, it looks good,” she said, her face looking rather greenish, “It’s just… just…” With that she jumped up from the table and ran to the bathroom, stunning the poor staff that was still in the room.  “Uh, that will be all,” George said to the staff dismissing them. George got up and went to the bathroom. He knocked on the door. “Are you alright my love?” There was no answer so George gently pushed the door open.

He was greeted by the sight of Ruby on knees, throwing up into the trash can. He rushed over and held her hair back with one hand while grabbing for a towel with the other. After a few minutes of that she kneeled back on feet, wiping her mouth. “Ewwwww,” she said scrunching her nose. “I must have eaten too much exotic food yesterday, my belly doesn’t feel well.” 

“Yes, perhaps too much sun or exertion from swimming. Though I would have expected any of those things to have caused other intestinal issues rather than nausea. Still, better to have you rest today then. I will have them send up some weak tea and some toast for you. After you get everything up and get back in bed that is,” says George. Ruby scrunched her nose. “Ewww, I don’t want to talk about that medical stuff!” She put her hand over her belly, “Thinking of that makes it worse. I’ll be okay.” She took a long pause to see if that was actually true. She took in a deep breath, “But I want to go shopping today. I don’t want to get sick and die here in Egypt!”

"My love, you will not get sick and die here in Egypt. Do you think the Queen would allow that? Of course not. So let's get you dressed, and after you feel better I will drop you off in the shops. Maybe I can arrange for an escort in case you get sick again. I will make short work of the trip to the canal and meet you back here in the afternoon. Ok?" says George kissing Ruby gently. "Ok," Ruby answered weakly. George left to go arrange for a woman to accompany Ruby into town. When he returned Ruby had thrown up a second time, but was feeling considerably better. She ate some toast and tea and by the time she was dressed felt mostly like her old self again. George dropped off Ruby with Emadi, a local woman to help Ruby shop while he left to inspect the canal. 

George took the train out to the canal, then used a horse to head up and down. He took inventory of buildings and facilities, making a list in his trusty magical journal of what would be needed for the new canal force. Ruby meanwhile felt much better and had a very successful and relaxing time shopping. Emadi spoke some English and was able to help Ruby find the best shops for shoes, clothes and more. She found a small set of carved wooden toy camels that were enchanted to move on their own, as well as an enchanted wooden sphinx that would fly in circles when you wound up the magical spring. Those she bought for her brother Benjamin back in New York. 

She found some beautiful linen shawls dyed in traditional Egyptian colors to bring back for all her lady friends and family. She picked up some woven tapestries for her and George’s new home and while she hesitated at first, eventually she did pick some out for her teacher and the El Parador and the Lucky Lady.
While Ruby was getting measured for more exotic and colorful Egyptian clothing she noticed there was a lot of rapid speech amongst the locals and her guide. Ruby raised an eyebrow at them and they stopped, and Ruby didn’t bother to ask what gossip could have possibly gotten everyone in such a tizzy.

Ruby was much improved while finishing her shopping and even stopped to get some chicken shwarma before she met back up with George.  Back at the hotel laden with purchases, she checked for George in their room to find he was not there. She dropped off the purchases and headed back downstairs to the boardwalk. She found a seat in the sun facing the water and breathed in the fresh air, sad to be leaving soon.

Just after the sun had sunk into the Mediterranean, yet still painted the sky pink, George returned. “Hello my darling, have a good day?” he asked. “I went shopping so that was fun, though without you it isn’t quite as nice. Though I will model it for you later” she added with a mischievous grin.  George returned the grin and sat down beside her. “I look forward to it. Did you eat?” Ruby nodded “I knew you wouldn’t miss a meal” George signaled over to a member of the hotel staff and placed an order for some food to be brought out. George and Ruby sat and watched the last lights fade in the west as the stars came out. They ate, Ruby lightly, as they enjoyed the evening breeze. 

George finishes the last of his naan and washes it down with some scotch. “Ok, are you ready for a surprise?” George asks innocently. Ruby sits up “A surprise? I love surprises, what is it?” George laughed “Now Ruby, if I told you it wouldn’t be a surprise would it?” George stood up and took Ruby by the hand and led her back upstairs to their room. He paused outside the door and removed a silk scarf from his pocket. “Now close your eyes” he said. Ruby pouted but George said “close them!” Ruby, still pouting closed her eyes and George wrapped the folded up scarf over her eyes.

George opened the door and lead Ruby inside. Ruby stood there for a few minutes as she heard George puttering around, moving things and opening doors. George was back in a moment and took her by the hand again and led her forward. “Ok, now leave the blindfold on, but sit down crossed legged.” He instructs her. Ruby sits down, and feels around with her hands and feels fabric of some kind. Suddenly, she feels a lurch and the wind on her face. “Ok, take off your blindfold” says George. Ruby removes the blindfold to see herself well over 50 feet in the air, as the hotel and their open window retreat behind them. Looking down, she was on a magic carpet!

Ruby squealed with delight before poking George, her excitement overtaking her sometimes fear of heights. “Ok, where did you steal this from?” she asked with a grin. “Oh from some prince,” laughed George back. “I borrowed it to get back to Zakazik more quickly. Since this was state business, I rated the ride.”

“Well, I hope I get to enjoy this ride. The last time I was on one of these we had to race back to Cairo at break-neck speed.” George smiled at her, “Well, I do need to be back in Zakazik for tomorrow, but, we don’t have to be there tonight.” George directed the carpet higher, and faster, heading west. Soon they caught the sunset, enjoying the golden light for almost an hour as they chased it over the Mediterranean. Finally George turned the carpet back east and slowed it down, though kept the altitude. They slowly meandered back towards the Nile. They could see a few lights flickering throughout the small villages beneath them, though they were dim compared to the radiant canopy of stars above them. George and Ruby lay back on the carpet for some time, as George pointed out planets, stars and constellations to Ruby as she lay comfortable in his arms. 

“There is one very special star I wanted to point out to you tonight,” says George after some time. “It is a rare and special star, and one I have loved since first its light touched me. That star is you Constance, my Ruby, my star, my Polaris. Your beauty outshines any star in the heavens, and yet you dwell here on earth with us mere mortals. So to secure your position on earth, will you Miss Constance Grace West marry me?” asks George rolling onto his side and presenting Ruby with a platinum ring containing a beautiful emerald cut ruby and diamond ring. The ruby is surrounded by diamonds that sparkle and gleam in the moonlight, and the band is also covered in diamonds.

Ruby gasped, sat up and blinked at the ring, then looked up and blinked at George, then looked down at the ring and blinked again. It looked to George like Ruby was trying to say something but no words were coming out. Long moments go by with her just staring. Finally she looked up at George with large green eyes, those eyes looking watery. “I-I don’t understand?” She looked to her ring finger, a large diamond already glittering there. George smiles “Well, the last time I proposed was rather unplanned and less than as romantic as I would have wanted. And there are no rules saying I can’t propose multiple times. Hell I already have! There are also some not so happy memories with that ring.

But you have said yes once. I hope you do again. But yes, I found this beautiful Egyptian ruby while I was out the other day and knew it suited you, that it was meant for you as you were meant for me. So why not make our proposal as memorable as our life has been together? What do you say my star? Will you bless me with your light and love for the rest of our lives?” Ruby’s breath caught in her throat and a couple of tears of joy started running down her pink cheeks. She nodded her head a few times before sputtering out, “Yes, yes of course!” She embraced George then, pushing her face into his shoulder where she grabbed him while he held her tightly and he whispered loving words into her ear. 

Finally she calmed down and could face him. George’s handsome face was beaming, his eyes lit up with the glow of love. Ruby kissed him and knew she didn’t have to say much, George knew her so well, he already knew what she would say. He wiped away her tears, “No more crying my love, even happy tears should be banished. Come, let me try this on you.” He gently tugged the diamond ring off her finger and slid it into his pocket. He took that ruby ring, the most perfect, sparkly ruby ring Ruby had ever seen, and delicately positioned it on her slender finger. She admired it sitting there, like it was always meant to.

Long, quiet moments passed between them before Ruby spoke again. She set her green eyes on George and smiled softly at him. “George, I am not sure I have ever told you just how much I love you. And adore you. And, how I am so very thankful to have you in my life.” She took a deep breath in and took both his hands on hers. “I know I haven’t told you everything about what happened when I left home and you have said you do not care. But it had shaped me to who I was and some of the things I had been through, well…” She sighed.

“I had run off from Rochester, mostly from my family but also from you. I was so young and, well, scared. I didn’t want to get married. I didn’t want someone to control me, control me like both of my parents had tried my whole life. I never really considered what it would be like to marry you, what kind of a husband you would be or what life would be like with you. I just pushed back against my parents telling me what to do once again. And I felt like they were just using me, selling me off to you to make themselves look better. After all you were young, handsome, intelligent, you had a lot of potential and were getting richer by the minute. Of course, it was probably mostly that last one that made my parents happy,” she chuckled. 

“So I went out into the world, I trusted people I should not have and I got hurt. After that I shut myself off from everyone, I shut all feelings out of my life, to save myself from the pain of being hurt again.” She paused and considered her words before going forward. “Promise City changed that. I made a lot of friends, people who became my family, and I opened myself up to friendship.” She paused again, “And love. Lots of different kinds of love. My heart opened up again and it felt really good.” 

She carefully continued. “When you showed up in Promise City I was so protective of the love I thought was certain I didn’t really even consider you. Then everything that happened… I felt so terrible and guilty. And I wasn’t really sure why I did, but I did. None of that was your fault, only mine for being stubborn and blind.”  A sad smile comes to Ruby’s face. “But then my heart was broken by that certain love. There was a time I thought I would die if I didn’t have it. But it really wasn’t so bad,” she shakes her head, her long red hair blowing around her face from the wind and her smile turned happy, “It wasn’t bad because then the thoughts of you really started to fill my head. And, my heart. And I knew I needed to come and see you, away from there, to see what kind of man you had become. 

I have such wonderful memories of us being young together. Stealing sweets out of my parent’s kitchen to take on our long walks through the woods.” She giggled lightly, “You being mortified when I took off my fancy dress and climbed a tree in my undergarments. Us swimming in my parent’s lake together.” Her smile grew larger and she squeezed his hands, “I mean, MY lake.

The night we got engaged in New York, I told you that I thought I loved you all along. And really when I think about everything we’ve been through, there truly isn’t a time I can remember that I did not love you. Sure, in Promise City I denied it and tried to not think about it, but it was there. Even then I admitted to myself that I loved you at least as a friend. I think Jake sensed it too, he really hated you and was jealous and I don’t think he trusted me when I spoke about you.” She shrugged. “All that doesn’t matter, what matters is that I really HAVE always loved you. And all the things I wanted, all the things I have always said were important and have wanted have come true in you. And will continue to come true in what our life will be together. Travel, music, dance, adventure, romance. I want someone to take care of me, someone to have fun with, someone to respect me but most of all, someone I can trust. Trust that when you say you love me too, you truly mean it. 

And George Eastman, you are the only person in my whole life who I believe without a doubt when you say you love me,” She furrowed her brow and paused then grinned, “Well, actually I can say that about Nana too and perhaps Kate and Mr. Gonzales.” She laughed, “What? It’s been a busy year.”  She laughed again and squeezed his hands tighter. “You are handsome, so handsome, wise, intelligent, silly, romantic, sexy, loyal, protective and I know you would fight for me to your dying breath. I know it in my heart,” she placed his hand snugly over her breast, “There is a peace in my heart now I have never had before, I just know in my heart you will love me forever to the depths of your soul. You will never break my heart, you will never leave me.

So how could I not fall in love and be in love with you forever? How could I not adore you?” She leaned in and kissed him softly. “So I would marry you today, tomorrow and every day for the rest of our lives. How could I not?” The corners of her full lips turn up into a dazzling smile, “They say once you have caught a fallen star, they are yours forever and ever until the end of time.” Ruby kissed him again then snuggled into his arms, gazing happily at her new ring.

George directed the carpet to circle in a slow, lazy manner for a while as he and Ruby just held each other, immersed in the joy of the moment. The earth below was dark; the sky above twinkled in a merry way as the stars stood witness to their love and passion. There above the void of nighted earth, and below the myriad canopy of stars, themselves the long legacy of Fate, two souls who were destined for each other, finally were sealed. Though she had run for years from her fate and destiny, Ruby West had been run down, for no one escapes the Fates, especially Lachesis the Measurer. Ruby had surrendered to her fate, and found it had been what she had sought when she had run away from it, unaware it was what she truly desired all along. In that evening, finally, were the threads of their life spun together as they always were meant to be. Now, with no equivocation, mental reservation, or hesitation they gave themselves to each other utterly. Doomed, destined, fated, prophesied, soul mates, the terms littered history, theirs was merely the latest incarnation of that which empowers the universe. Two threads, now as one. Forever. Always. 

Ruby sighed softly in George’s arms and snuggled closer. George felt her body relax and knew she was nearing sleep so he directed the carpet to finally return them to Zakazik. After an hour or so, the carpet slowed and gently descended to the front of the Grand Hotel. George gave Ruby a little nudge and she reluctantly sat up and exited off the carpet. As George waved some of the Queen’s guards over to collect the carpet he noticed the Queen’s carriage had already arrived with their belongings. Once the carpet was secured they entered the hotel.

It was fairly late so Ruby was surprised to find her grandmother and James in the lobby sipping wine at the bar. Mina slid off the chair to give the approaching Ruby space to envelope her in a huge, sleepy hug while James gave George a hearty handshake and pat on the back. Mina pushed some hair out of Ruby’s eyes then kissed her forehead. “You two look like you had a good time.” Ruby smiled up at her grandmother, “Oh Nana, it was so wonderful…” The four of them sit at the bar for some time while Ruby gives a short version of their time together.


----------



## Silver Moon

*AGELESS Campaign - Chapter 145, “The Battle of Wilson's Creek”*

Sitting at the bar in Zakazik, the AGELESS group recounts tales of the collective pasts.   James Parker then begins the tale of how he and Lawrence became acquainted with one another.   “Lawrence Cantrell and first I met on August 9th, 1861 in Springfield Missouri.  On the very next day the two of us became unfortunate spectators on the front lines at the Civil War battle of Wilson’s Creek, also known by the Confederacy as the Battle of Oak Hills.   This was the second major battle of the Civil War and the first one fought west of the Mississippi River. 

What we were doing there is an interesting story in and of itself.   Following the outbreak of hostilities and blockade of southern ports the flow of spell components and other necessities for wizard magics all but dried up.   Most of these items came into the United States through French sources in New Orleans, Louisiana or from Spanish sources up through Mexico and into Texas.   With the war embargo on, any contraband goods from the south became impossible to obtain, making the task of wizard magic near impossible for myself and several other northern wizards. 

So I made arrangements through mutual friends to obtain a large shipment of these contraband materials.   I found out about Lawrence Cantrell and his connections through a mutual friend, and he acted as the middle-man for this transaction.  His supplier was a Confederate staff sergeant who had been assigned as quartermaster to the Third Louisiana Infantry.   That unit was mostly from northern Louisiana, but the Sergeant and a handful of others were from New Orleans, and he had all the right contacts for the items I needed.  

I received notice in late July 1861 that the items had been obtained and were traveling with the Third Louisiana Infantry to northwestern Arkansas.   The Sergeant felt that that the brigade which he was assigned to would soon be crossing over into southeastern Missouri.  He suspected this because his unit had been paired with a group comprised of eager but untrained Confederate volunteers from Missouri who had been assembled by that state’s recently resigned Governor Claiborne Fox Jackson. 

The context of this situation was that Missouri was a slave state, but in February 1861 their legislature voted to not join the Confederacy, thus they remained part of the Union.  They officially declared neutrality towards the armed conflict, but as a member of the Union had to allow United States troops to be posted there.   Governor Jackson strongly supported succession,  and began to form his own State militia with arms smuggled in by the Confederacy.   An anti-succession United States Army Captain in Missouri named Nathaniel Lyon then confiscated this militia’s stockpiled ammunition and artillery, which led to civil unrest.    

President Lincoln took a hard line approach and promoted Lyon to Brigadier General, putting him in charge of all Missouri Army forces.  This prompted Governor Jackson to resign and flee across the Arkansas border along with several thousand pro-succession volunteers, where he was then made a Confederate General.   The Missouri legislature in Springfield appointed a new acting Governor and voted once again to remain part of the Union.    

There were then several minor skirmishes between these soldiers and the United States troops in June and July.   With Jackson’s troops just seventy-five miles away from Springfield, Lyon moved his own Army Regiment to guard the city.  His forces consisted of approximately 6,000 troops comprised of infantry from Missouri, Iowa and Kansas, who were then supported by several companies of regular army cavalry and artillery.    

For the purposes of my own objective, this situation appeared ideal.  It meant that I would have safe railroads to travel on all the way to and from Springfield, Missouri, and would only have to travel a short distance to get to either northwestern Arkansas or southwestern Missouri to pick up the supplies.  I arrived in Springfield on August 8th, and the following morning met up with Lawrence Cantrell, who until that point I had only communicated with though mutual acquaintances.”   

Lawrence interjects “I had seen photographs of James Parker before so was able to quickly identify him.”   James nods and says, “Indeed.  And Lawrence then informed me what that the conflict situation had intensified, that the Confederate forces had mobilized and were now only fifteen miles southwest of Springfield.   Furthermore, they had been reinforced by other volunteers from Arkansas and Missouri, with the total Confederate force now numbering 12,000.  General Lyon was therefore outnumbered two-to-one and there was a strong possibility that Springfield might soon fall.   

That also meant that if we were to obtain the supplies we had to do so before the possible siege and battle of Springfield.   Lawrence was awaiting final word from the Confederate sergeant, which was relayed through a sympathetic female spy that afternoon.   The Sergeant said that he would meet us with the items two hours after dawn of the following morning at the Wilson Township Post Office, which was a stagecoach stop along the main telegraph road, ten miles southwest of Springfield.   

We left immediately, arriving in the area later that evening just as a heavy rain began to fall.  We camped out on a hill within sight of the farmhouse where the Postmaster lived.  The hill also gave us a good view of the surrounding countryside, and from there we could see hundreds of Confederate campfires within a few miles of our position.  What Lawrence and I didn’t realize was that we had placed ourselves right dab smack in the middle of both moving armies.   

The Confederate commander General McCulloch had decided to march on Springfield, but then delayed their departure due to the rain, fearing that their limited ammunition would get wet in transit.  And upon hearing from his own spies that the Confederates were preparing to march, Union General Lyon mobilized the majority his forces.  Unbeknownst to us, they had left Springfield just a few hours after we had.   

So as the sun rose on the 10th, Lawrence and I casually packed up our belongings and headed down in the direction of the farmhouse to await our contact and merchandise.  We got far more than we bargained for, as both armies were now moving and closing in upon our very location.  We heard some musket fire around a mile off, but assumed it to be just a local shooting game.  

We had just reached the far end of the large cornfield owned by the Postmaster and saw several of his children herding horses in an adjacent field.   A group of mounted United States soldiers then rode up and yelled to the children “Get to shelter, there’s going to be fighting like Hades in less than ten minutes.”  The children retreated to the Postmaster’s farmhouse and in hindsight Lawrence and should have too, but we feared that the Union Soldiers now filling the road might mistake us for Confederate scouts and fire upon us.

So we hunkered down at the far end of the cornfield and watched as a major battle unfolded.  Three companies of United States Infantry, totaling around 300 troops, soon arrived followed by several hundred infantry and cavalry from Kansas and Missouri.  The Confederates from Arkansas and Louisiana then came up from the southern road and outnumbered them three-to-one, but the southerns were armed mostly with muskets, squirrel rifles and shotguns, all short-range weapons.  The U.S. troops had the newest long-range arms, so could fire from a safe distance still out of range of their opponents. 

As the cornfield turned into a battlefield Lawrence and I initially considered heading back up the hill, until United States artillery then fired from the top of that same hill and was countered by a Confederate battery firing back.  Three times during the cornfield battle entire waves of confederate soldiers swept through our position, with us moving with them each time to make them think we were their allies, until it was safe for us to fall back again.  Surprisingly we were never hit by fire from either side, although at least a dozen bullets and a cannonball or two came rather close. 

The Union army was forced to pull back.  They were then reinforced with an entire brigade of 1,200 infantry and gave a counter surge, causing the Confederates to retreat, with the brigade pursuing them.   Major fighting was still going on back at the hill, but the cornfield was finally quiet, as more Union troops arrived.  These were all regular army troops, and when I heard a group of men with unmistakable Boston accents I spoke up with my own and we came out of hiding.   I explained that Lawrence and I had been seeking the postmaster when the fighting began.  They then escorted us to the home of Postmaster John Ray.

As the start of the battle Ray had ushered his wife Roxanna, his eleven children, his hired hand Julius Short and an Ogress slave called Aunt Rhoda all down into their storm cellar.  John Ray watched the fighting until it got too close, then he joined his family down below.  They were still hiding down there while the house was turned into an Union Army Hospital, with Doctors treating the dozen of wounded now lying atop every piece of furniture in the home.   Lawrence and I volunteered our services to head doctor Samuel Melcher, who put us to work as nurse assistants.  When the Ray family eventually emerged from hiding they too were all put to work providing assistance to the surgeons.   

Word reached us that while General Lyon’s brigade held what was now called ‘Bloody Hill'.  He had another brigade under Colonel Franz swing around with a flanking maneuver to surprise the Confederates and rout them.  It almost worked, but Franz’s group then encountered the 700-man Third Louisiana Infantry.  Uniform colors had not been standardized, and this local southern militia wore blue uniforms that almost exactly matched that of the Union Army.   Mistakenly believing these to be Union allies, they allowed them to get close enough for hand-to-hand combat before their identity was discovered, and a bloody skirmish erupted.  That halted the Union advance.  

At 9:30 A.M. word arrived that General Lyons and other senior officers had been killed, with the ranking officer on the hill being only a Major.  Confederate forces now charged our position in great number and the Union Army retreated.  Most of the wounded could not be moved and Doctor Melcher announced that he was staying.”  Lawrence adds, “Ray’s handiman Julius Short was actually my local contact, and he quietly suggested that we stay as well in hopes of completing out planned transaction.”   

The Confederates swarmed our position, with their own Doctors deciding to continue the building’s role as a hospital, now bringing in Confederate wounded.   They let the Union surgeons continue to operate, but I was a mere aid and once they heard my Yankee accent a Confederate Officer ordered our arrest.   

After we identified ourselves by name we were then rescued though an amazing coincidence.”   Lawrence says, “Yes indeed.  The senior Confederate physician in charge from the First Arkansas Mounted Rifle Brigade turned out to be Doctor William Cantrell, my Great Uncle.  I had never met my grandfather’s youngest brother before, but we had both heard of one another.  He vouched for the two of us so we continued to provide assistance to the surgeons.”        

James continues, “The Confederate advance then stalled, as Union Major Samuel Sturgis up on Bloody Hill proved to be a very able commander and artillerist, keeping position of the hill and raining artillery down on the multitude of Confederate units.  A few shots came near the building until Yellow flags were raised to identify us as a hospital.    

Then in yet another case of mistaken identity, Sturgis allowed a Confederate Brigade from Arkansas to approach and climb Bloody Hill from the west.  He thought these were Union reinforcements, as they wore uniforms the same shade of military gray as the First Iowa Infantry, who comprised one-sixth of the Union troops.   

Once the hill was abandoned a full Union retreat was ordered by Sturgis.   This order was temporarily counter-maned by the senior Union officer, Major-General Sigel, who held the road north of Wilson’s Creek until 11:30 AM at which time they were low on artillery and other ammunition, so a full retreat to Springfield was ordered.   Sigel himself was then cut off and almost captured by enemy  forces, who amazingly allowed him ride by, as he wore a blanket-style cape and hat that was very similar to those worn by the Confederate Third Texas Cavalry, a group that had been held in reserve through most of the fighting.   

Union General Lyon’s corpse was found and brought into the makeshift hospital where Doctor Cantrell was insistent upon removing the bullet that killed him before returning the body to the United States.  Finding this curious, I managed to have Lawrence perform a slight-of-hand maneuver and replace the shell with another one.  Doctor Cantrell got us an official pass to get through the Confederate lines and back to land held by the United States.  The man named Short was able to then have us secretly meet up with the Louisiana quartermaster for our planned transaction, although I had to limit the transaction to only the smaller more easily concealed items.   

So the Confederates won the day, although the 2,500 casualties were rather evenly divided between the two sides.   The Union abandoned Springfield the next day, leaving southwestern Missouri in Confederate hands from which they launched guerilla attacks elsewhere throughout Missouri for the remainder of the war.   That battle’s confusion also highlighted the need by both sides to attire each army with uniforms of a single identifiable color.  

I was able to later identify the bullet which killed General Lyons as magical in nature, a rare and highly illegal item known as a ‘Targeted Bullet’, that is customized to slay a specific individual.   It had been made by a Confederate wizard and weapon-smith named Bailey, a man who years later provided a similar bullet to John Wilkes Booth for his assassination of President Lincoln.  Ruby and Nanuet can also give you a first-hand account about that type of magic item, as earlier this year the very same Bailey provided the outlaw Johnny Ringo with targeted bullets customized for each of them.  

Lyon had been a brilliant commander whose life had been cut short through wizardry.  For me the Battle of Wilson Creek was the inspiration to establish my undercover espionage team, to keep magic from being used by the Confederacy to change the outcomes of battles.  And Lawrence became the first person I recruited to join that team, due to our shared experience that on day.”  


_*This Concludes the second module of the AGELESS Campaign.   Reader comments are welcomed and appreciated. *_


----------



## Queenie

What an awesome story! So glad you had that little surprise.

Ruby will surely never forget her run in with her "special" bullet. I believe Nanuet removed it with magic, and she kept the shell with her name on it. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Silver Moon

Queenie said:


> What an awesome story! So glad you had that little surprise.



Thank you Queenie.   It is funny how one historical fact can spin itself into a whole historical interlude.   Once I came across the fact that a confederate doctor at the Battle of Wilson's Creek was named William Cantrell it was just a matter of figuring out how Lawrence Cantrell and James Parker would have been there as well.


----------

